# Pazzesco



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Ho scelto questo titolo e questo nick perchè non faccio altro che ripetermelo. Scoprire che mia moglie mi ha tradito è pazzesco.

E' anche pazzeco che mi sia iscritto a questo forum e pazzesco che abbia trovato un riscontro in tutti quasi tutti i messaggi che ho letto, di un fiato.

Donna molto bella, figli esemplari ed io il marito che tutte dicono di volere, per tutti siamo (eravamo) la famiglia 'Mattel'.

Mai fatto in 20 anni, leggo i suoi SMS un giorno e sprofondo nella voragine. Lei conferma, e la voragine diventa un buco nero che lascia solo la un'indicibile sofferenza ed il buio totale. La sue scuse e la richiesta di perdono sono un' eco lontana.

Sono tornato ora a casa dopo qualche tempo, dopo gli equilibrismi per tenere insieme la famiglia e limitare i danni ai figli. 
Concordo su una cosa su tutte: la difficoltà suprema è ritrovare se stessi, perchè siamo smisuratamente soli.


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

*Caro Pazzesco*

Porta pazienza se ti sposto il post, ma mi sembra più giusto che tu abbia un tuo 3d in cui raccontarci la tua storia..


----------



## Stark72 (23 Ottobre 2015)

Sei tornato a casa? In bocca al lupo. Ce la puoi fare, se sei bravo  a raccontarti cazzate ce la puoi fare, ma non ti passerà mai più. Purtroppo te ne accorgi solo al tradimento successivo, quando ti fai pure sbattere fuori di casa e ti rendi conto che sei stato un idiota.
Meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ho scelto questo titolo e questo nick perchè non faccio altro che ripetermelo. Scoprire che mia moglie mi ha tradito è pazzesco.
> 
> E' anche pazzeco che mi sia iscritto a questo forum e pazzesco che abbia trovato un riscontro in tutti quasi tutti i messaggi che ho letto, di un fiato.
> 
> ...


Ciao, vorrei dirti benvenuto ma dal tuo esordio direi che è fuori luogo . mi sembra di capire che scoperto il tradimento di tua moglie, lei si è pentita e allontanata dall'altro. Tu hai deciso,di allontanarti da casa per un po' ed ora sei tornato soprattuto per la serenità dei figli. A me sembra che tu sia sulla buona strada per ritrovarti.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sei tornato a casa? In bocca al lupo. Ce la puoi fare, se sei bravo  a raccontarti cazzate ce la puoi fare, ma non ti passerà mai più. Purtroppo te ne accorgi solo al tradimento successivo, quando ti fai pure sbattere fuori di casa e ti rendi conto che sei stato un idiota.
> Meglio tardi che mai.


Sono convinto che non mi passerà, ma sento che i miei figli hanno ancora bisogno di me, se non di noi, fino a quando riusciremo ad avere una parvenza di normalità


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao, vorrei dirti benvenuto ma dal tuo esordio direi che è fuori luogo . mi sembra di capire che scoperto il tradimento di tua moglie, lei si è pentita e allontanata dall'altro. Tu hai deciso,di allontanarti da casa per un po' ed ora sei tornato soprattuto per la serenità dei figli. A me sembra che tu sia sulla buona strada per ritrovarti.


ciao,
grazie

lei dice che tutto è finito da un pezzo, che è stato un errore e l'ha capito subito.
Che la mia rezione le ha fatto capire quanto mi ama... ecc ecc, abbastanza uno stereotipo, se leggo la moltitudine di post sul tema.

Che sono sulla buona strada? Pagherei per esserlo, guiro che darei 30 anni di relazione che credevo felice e duratura...


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

magari se si potesse partire dalle basi....quanti anni hai tu? quanti lei?   da quanto tempo andava avanti la tresca?

giusto per capire ed aiutarti a capire


----------



## Stark72 (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Sono convinto che non mi passerà, ma sento che i miei figli hanno ancora bisogno di me, se non di noi, fino a quando riusciremo ad avere una parvenza di normalità


Lo pensavo anche io, poi ho scoperto (dopo la separazione) che loro stavano peggio di me e adesso sono felici davvero. Non so quanti anni abbiano, ma più sono piccoli più vedono le cose senza vederle.
Sarai teso, sarai malinconico, sari arrabbiato, sorriderai quando vorresti urlare e tenderai a normalizzare tutto per tornare alla casa di Barbie. Ma loro se ne accorgeranno.
Poi ti auguro il contrario, ovvio. Magari sei più bravo di me.
Alla fine per me i bambini erano una scusa per non ammettere che avevo una paura fottuta di ripartire da zero.


----------



## eagle (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao,
> grazie
> 
> lei dice che tutto è finito da un pezzo, che è stato un errore e l'ha capito subito.
> ...


Non sempre sai, puoi quasi dirti fortunato  Comunque siamo qui per ascoltarti. Ogni situazione è un mondo a sè stante ma qualche testimonianza potrebbe almeno aiutarti a fare la scelta migliore.


----------



## eagle (23 Ottobre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Lo pensavo anche io, poi ho scoperto (dopo la separazione) che loro stavano peggio di me e adesso sono felici davvero. Non so quanti anni abbiano, ma più sono piccoli più vedono le cose senza vederle.
> Sarai teso, sarai malinconico, sari arrabbiato, sorriderai quando vorresti urlare e tenderai a normalizzare tutto per tornare alla casa di Barbie. Ma loro se ne accorgeranno.
> Poi ti auguro il contrario, ovvio. Magari sei più bravo di me.
> Alla fine per me i bambini erano una scusa per non ammettere che *avevo una paura fottuta di ripartire da zero*.


Stark, questo è normale ma ognuno ha i suoi tempi


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao,
> grazie
> 
> lei dice che tutto è finito da un pezzo, che è stato un errore e l'ha capito subito.
> ...


Ti ha parlato della sua sbandata ( chiamiamola così per ora che non so se è stata passeggera o duratura ) ? Ma sai da tradita ti posso dire che lo stereotipo è inevitabile. Penso che il traditore di fronte alla sofferenza e dolore dell'atro  viene mosso da un pentimento e da promesse e scuse che al momento sono sincere.  Se lei ha chiuso con l'altro è possibile,si sia resa conto di aver sbagliato.  certo non sarà facile ricucire. Senti comunque di amarla ?


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti ha parlato della sua sbandata ( chiamiamola così per ora che non so se è stata passeggera o duratura ) ? Ma sai da tradita ti posso dire che lo stereotipo è inevitabile. Penso che il traditore di fronte alla sofferenza e dolore dell'atro  viene mosso da un pentimento e da promesse e scuse che al momento sono sincere.  Se lei ha chiuso con l'altro è possibile,si sia resa conto di aver sbagliato.  certo non sarà facile ricucire. Senti comunque di amarla ?


mi pare di essere su un'altalena: la vedo ancora bellissima, simpatica ed intelligente. Poi all'improvviso la penso con l'altro e la vorrei strangolare all'istante

Dice che si è trattato di una cosa breve, addirittura fallimentare e risale a vari mesi fa

il problema è che sono passato dall'avere una fiducia cieca alla sfiducia totale e mi basta stare da solo un'ora per esser sconvolto da fantasmi e ossessioni. E non sono un ragazzino, sfioro i 50


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> mi pare di essere su un'altalena: la vedo ancora bellissima, simpatica ed intelligente. Poi all'improvviso la penso con l'altro e la vorrei strangolare all'istante
> 
> Dice che si è trattato di una cosa breve, addirittura fallimentare e risale a vari mesi fa
> 
> il problema è che sono passato dall'avere una fiducia cieca alla sfiducia totale e mi basta stare da solo un'ora per esser sconvolto da fantasmi e ossessioni. E non sono un ragazzino, sfioro i 50


In caso di tradimento aver passato tanti anni accanto ad una persona e scoprirla diversa per certi aspetti, sconvolge molto di più che se fosse successo da giovani.È naturale . Le fai domande sul tradimento o preferisci non sapere ?


----------



## danny (23 Ottobre 2015)

Prima di tutto: pazzesco non va bene. Non c'è niente di pazzesco. Tradire o essere traditi è più banale di quel che si creda. Secondo: essere belli o brutti non costituisce alcun tipo di pregiudiziale per essere o no fedeli. Terzo: mi dispiace.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In caso di tradimento aver passato tanti anni accanto ad una persona e scoprirla diversa per certi aspetti, sconvolge molto di più che se fosse successo da giovani.È naturale . Le fai domande sul tradimento o preferisci non sapere ?


E' vero
le vorrei fare 1000 domande, ma non sono mai stato geloso e scoprire in me questa sorta di morbosità mi infastidisce.
Per dignità e pudore di trattengo, ma poi veramente il non sapere mi uccide ed al contrario mi immagino magari l'inverosimile

Ma del resto, che credibilità possono avere le sue risposte?


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Prima di tutto: pazzesco non va bene. Non c'è niente di pazzesco. Tradire o essere traditi è più banale di quel che si creda. Secondo: essere belli o brutti non costituisce alcun tipo di pregiudiziale per essere o no fedeli. Terzo: mi dispiace.


Danny non sono d'accordo.
E' pazzesco allora anche solo pensare che la persona che ami e che hai messo a fulcro della tue esistenza possa perdersi in un tradimento banale. Da qualsiasi prospettiva lo si guardi.

ok per due

grazie per il terzo


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2015)

chi caspita è la famiglia mattel?
banderas e la gallina sono stati assorbiti da un colosso americano?


----------



## Tessa (23 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi caspita è la famiglia mattel?
> banderas e la gallina sono stati assorbiti da un colosso americano?


La Mattel fa giochi per bambini. Boh.


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Danny non sono d'accordo.
> E' pazzesco allora anche solo pensare che la persona che ami e che hai messo a fulcro della tue esistenza possa perdersi in un tradimento banale. Da qualsiasi prospettiva lo si guardi.
> 
> ok per due
> ...


è pazzesco che il fulcro della propria esistenza sia un'altra persona.


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> La Mattel fa giochi per bambini. Boh.


si riferisce a Barbie e Ken.   credo.


----------



## Tessa (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' vero
> le vorrei fare 1000 domande, ma non sono mai stato geloso e scoprire in me questa sorta di morbosità mi infastidisce.
> Per dignità e pudore di trattengo, ma poi veramente il non sapere mi uccide ed al contrario mi immagino magari l'inverosimile
> 
> Ma del resto, che credibilità possono avere le sue risposte?


Conosci l'altro?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi caspita è la famiglia mattel?
> banderas e la gallina sono stati assorbiti da un colosso americano?


Eddai la barbie e Ken :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eddai la barbie e Ken :singleeye:


ma non hanno figli, al massimo nipoti. come paperino e topolino
è un paragone orrendo


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari se si potesse partire dalle basi....quanti anni hai tu? quanti lei?   da quanto tempo andava avanti la tresca?
> 
> giusto per capire ed aiutarti a capire


vero

50 anni io 50 lei. Lei davvero ne dimostra 15 in meno, ora mi viene quasi da dire purtroppo.
Tanta fiducia e libertà da entrambe le parti.
Io viaggi di lavoro, lei uscite con le amiche. Un paio di anni fa diventa meno serena, gli esami dicono che è sulla soglia della menopausa e tanto ci basta a giustificare la cosa.
Parliamo sempre tanto, per indole ed abitudine sono molto presente con lei ed irreprensibile. Mi piace la famiglia e dedico ai piccoli un'attenzione costante. Anche lei lavora molto, ma non fa pesare la cosa a casa.
Mi dice che le mancano i brividi dei primi tempi, dell'innamoramento, ma ci confrontiamo serenamente, e capiamo che la vita di coppia è soggetta a stagioni, in cui la passione cede col tempo qualche passo per lasciare spazio ad affetto, stima e comprensione.

Forse ho creduto di avessimo capito o più semplicemente di averla convinta.
Fatto sta che dice di aver trovato nelle attenzioni prima e nelle mancate attenzioni poi, di un altro, quel desiderio di sentirsi desiderata e di farsi desiderare che anelava.
Desiderio che l'ha portata, dice, ad una breve relazione fallimentare che si è consumata ed estinta in poche settimane.


----------



## Tessa (23 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> si riferisce a Barbie e Ken.   credo.


Ah. Ma quei due se ne son fatte di ogni. Barbie tradiva ripetutamente Ken co Big Jim e Ken aveva un debole per Skipper. E non hanno mai avuto figli.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ah. Ma quei due se ne son fatte di ogni. Barbie tradiva ripetutamente Ken co Big Jim e Ken aveva un debole per Skipper. E non hanno mai avuto figli.


:rotfl:Vero


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Conosci l'altro?


no, non so chi sia


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non hanno figli, al massimo nipoti. come paperino e topolino
> è un paragone orrendo


però incarna la coppia scintillante e perfetta... Coppia non famiglia


----------



## Tessa (23 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> però incarna la coppia scintillante e perfetta... Coppia non famiglia


Si forse il nostro Pazzesco deve fare i conti con l'importanza che lui da' all'immagine rispetto alla sostanza.


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ho scelto questo titolo e questo nick perchè non faccio altro che ripetermelo. Scoprire che mia moglie mi ha tradito è pazzesco.
> 
> E' anche pazzeco che mi sia iscritto a questo forum e pazzesco che abbia trovato un riscontro in tutti quasi tutti i messaggi che ho letto, di un fiato.
> 
> ...


perchè?


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ah. Ma quei due se ne son fatte di ogni. Barbie tradiva ripetutamente Ken co Big Jim e Ken aveva un debole per Skipper. E non hanno mai avuto figli.


Vabbè gente, trovate voi l'allegoria adatta
...e per cortesia evitiamo le pippe sulle figure retoriche!


----------



## Tessa (23 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> perchè?


Si. Perche' e' cosi' importante quello che gli altri dicono?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si forse il nostro Pazzesco deve fare i conti con l'importanza che lui da' all'immagine rispetto alla sostanza.


Si ma in realtà la bellezza c'entra poco con l'essere traditi... direi nulla.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si forse il nostro Pazzesco deve fare i conti con l'importanza che lui da' all'immagine rispetto alla sostanza.


quando la sostanza e l'immagine coincidono, il problema non esiste
certo che quando scopri che all'immagine che tu hai della tua situazione, non corrisponde la realtà, ci si trova nella situazione in cui sono ora

ma del resto cosa fai? ti poni giornalmente il problema se la persona con cui stai ti tradisce?


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si. Perche' e' cosi' importante quello che gli altri dicono?


Scusa ma non ho mai detto che è importante quello che gli altri dicono


Mi sento semplicemente solo come non mi sono mai sentito solo


----------



## Horny (23 Ottobre 2015)

mi spiace.
i tuoi figli quanti anni hanno e cosa sanno della questione?
forse sei tu che hai ancora bisogno della convivenza con loro
e della famiglia mattel.
nulla di sbagliato, se fosse il caso, ma ti converrebbe ammetterlo con te stesso.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Lo pensavo anche io, poi ho scoperto (dopo la separazione) che loro stavano peggio di me e adesso sono felici davvero. Non so quanti anni abbiano, ma più sono piccoli più vedono le cose senza vederle.
> Sarai teso, sarai malinconico, sari arrabbiato, sorriderai quando vorresti urlare e tenderai a normalizzare tutto per tornare alla casa di Barbie. Ma loro se ne accorgeranno.
> Poi ti auguro il contrario, ovvio. Magari sei più bravo di me.
> Alla fine per me i bambini erano una scusa per non ammettere che avevo una paura fottuta di ripartire da zero.


Forse hai ragione sulla paura di ripartire da zero
E' una paura atavica, quella di non avere niente e nessuno su cui provare a ricostruire
con un ego prostrate, per di più


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> vero
> 
> 50 anni io 50 lei. Lei davvero ne dimostra 15 in meno, ora mi viene quasi da dire purtroppo.
> Tanta fiducia e libertà da entrambe le parti.
> ...


un banale attacco di manico.   capita.    non drammatizzerei.    anche se intuisco che il tuo timore è che lei possa averci preso gusto, a farsi corteggiare.

ma se così fosse, non avrebbe confessato.


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ah. Ma quei due se ne son fatte di ogni. Barbie tradiva ripetutamente Ken co Big Jim e Ken aveva un debole per Skipper. E non hanno mai avuto figli.


gli è che se penso alla Mattel, non mi vengono in mente altre famiglie.   Che Barbie sia na zoccola è notorio.


----------



## Tessa (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho mai detto che è importante quello che gli altri dicono
> 
> 
> Mi sento semplicemente solo come non mi sono mai sentito solo


Mi spiego meglio. 
L'immagine dell'idillio e' andata in frantumi. 
Se volete ricostruire dovete andare a fondo sui motivi che hanno portato tua moglie a fare quello che ha fatto. Deve parlare aprisi buttare fuori tutto. E anche tu devi essere disposto ad ascoltare anche cose che non ti piacera' sentire come il fatto di non essere magari cosi perfetto come credi e come ti vedono gli altri. 
Sara' difficile da accettare ma l'unico modo per ripartire. E ti sentirai molto meno solo.


----------



## Horny (23 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si. Perche' e' cosi' importante quello che gli altri dicono?


secondo me l'utente ha scritto quella frase per
descriverci la situazione come appariva da fuori


----------



## Horny (23 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio.
> L'immagine dell'idillio e' andata in frantumi.
> Se volete ricostruire dovete andare a fondo sui motivi che hanno portato tua moglie a fare quello che ha fatto. Deve parlare aprisi buttare fuori tutto. E anche tu devi essere disposto ad ascoltare anche cose che non ti piacera' sentire come il fatto di non essere magari cosi perfetto come credi e come ti vedono gli altri.
> Sara' difficile da accettare ma l'unico modo per ripartire. *E ti sentirai molto meno solo*.


insomma....cosa te lo fa credere?


----------



## Tessa (23 Ottobre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> insomma....cosa te lo fa credere?


Perche' parlare fa stare in relazione. 
Comunque non avevo letto che lei le spiegazioni le ha date. 
Sta a lui metabolizzarle e a lei fargli sentire che ora c'e'.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che se penso alla Mattel, non mi vengono in mente altre famiglie.   Che Barbie sia na zoccola è notorio.


grazie davvero, adesso mi sento molto meglio


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perche' parlare fa stare in relazione.
> Comunque non avevo letto che lei le spiegazioni le ha date.
> Sta a lui metabolizzarle e a lei fargli sentire che ora c'e'.


hai ragione a dire che non sono perfetto come pensavo di essere: non ho capito che aveva bisogno di stimoli che non le stavo dando e ho creduto che razionalizzare la cosa corrispondesse a risolverla


----------



## Tessa (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> hai ragione a dire che non sono perfetto come pensavo di essere: non ho capito che aveva bisogno di stimoli che non le stavo dando e ho creduto che razionalizzare la cosa corrispondesse a risolverla


Ha avuto una sbandata. L'ha motivata. E' finita. Puo' capitare in una relazione trentennale. 
Le cose importanti sono altre. Siete tu i vostri figli la vostra famiglia. 
Riesci a fare uno zoom? Allontanati. Pensa se fosse capitato ad un amico. Cosa gli consiglieresti? Di buttare via tutto?


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ha avuto una sbandata. L'ha motivata. E' finita. Puo' capitare in una relazione trentennale.
> Le cose importanti sono altre. Siete tu i vostri figli la vostra famiglia.
> Riesci a fare uno zoom? Allontanati. Pensa se fosse capitato ad un amico. Cosa gli consiglieresti? Di buttare via tutto?


avevamo parlato in passato della possibilità che una cosa del genere accadesse
è la cosa che ho sempre detto non sarei riuscito ad accettare e in effetti anche ora che la sto vivendo, subendo, non riesco a dimenticare per un solo minuto   

non è una sbandata, sapeva cosa stava mettendo in gioco è l'ha fatto. nonstante tutto
ad un amico forse direi di valutare attentamente la situazione perchè inizia a capire cosa perde, ma può provare a ricominciare

non mi sento un egoista, ma quello che sento al momento è la brutta convinzione che non avrò più modo di cercare di essere felice con lei


----------



## Ingenuo (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> non mi sento un egoista, ma quello che sento al momento è la brutta convinzione che non avrò più modo di cercare di essere felice con lei


E' un'esagerazione dovuta al momento. Ma ha confessato lei o l'hai beccata?
Perchè se ha confessato le attenuanti vanno riconosciute


----------



## Eratò (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> avevamo parlato in passato della possibilità che una cosa del genere accadesse
> è la cosa che ho sempre detto non sarei riuscito ad accettare e in effetti anche ora che la sto vivendo, subendo, non riesco a dimenticare per un solo minuto
> 
> non è una sbandata, sapeva cosa stava mettendo in gioco è l'ha fatto. nonstante tutto
> ...


Buonasera Pazzesco. Certe volte il tradimento è la ciliegina sulla torta, cose e situazioni che hanno allontanato senza rendersene conto e sottovalutate, dove è rimasto poco da salvare.... E altre volte dove il tradimento è stato un incidente di percorso dove da salvare c'è. Penso che ti ci voglia tempo per decidere in quale situazione ti trovi, se c'è da salvare. Prenditela con calma, non avere fretta e la risposta arriverà. In bocca al lupo e benvenuto


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> avevamo parlato in passato della possibilità che una cosa del genere accadesse
> è la cosa che ho sempre detto non sarei riuscito ad accettare e in effetti anche ora che la sto vivendo, subendo, non riesco a dimenticare per un solo minuto
> 
> non è una sbandata, sapeva cosa stava mettendo in gioco è l'ha fatto. nonstante tutto
> ...


Mi trema la terra sotto i piedi.
Era quello che cercavo di leggere. 
Speriamo proprio che mio marito non venga mai a sapere del mio errore.
Sono colpevole dell'errore di tua moglie.
Tu non hai nessuna colpa.
Il mio problema è stato che non pensavo di incontrare una persona che sarebbe stata in grado di spingermi a tanto.
Sono stata proprio una stupida.
Non mi rendevo conto di quello che stavo mettendo in gioco.
Hai ragione.
Anche io sono sposata da tanti anni.


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao Pazzesco, 
Capisco cosa intendi! Non è stato solo un errore, hai perso una complice, una compagna, una amica... quel sentirsi solo si ha quando una moglie/marito è molto più di un semplice partner. Che dirti,spero che passi presto questa sensazione. Non ho la giusta esperienza per consigliare il da farsi, ma qui dentro sapranno aiutarti. Un'unica certezza ti rimane, sono i figli! In bocca al lupo.


----------



## spleen (23 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Mi trema la terra sotto i piedi.
> Era quello che cercavo di leggere.
> Speriamo proprio che mio marito non venga mai a sapere del mio errore.
> Sono colpevole dell'errore di tua moglie.
> ...


E' meglio interrogarsi sulla bontà del rapporto con tuo marito. Se è successo quello che è successo non puoi fare finta che il problema non esista più. Credo.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> E' un'esagerazione dovuta al momento. Ma ha confessato lei o l'hai beccata?
> Perchè se ha confessato le attenuanti vanno riconosciute


beccati SMS a seguire ammissione


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Buonasera Pazzesco. Certe volte il tradimento è la ciliegina sulla torta, cose e situazioni che hanno allontanato senza rendersene conto e sottovalutate, dove è rimasto poco da salvare.... E altre volte dove il tradimento è stato un incidente di percorso dove da salvare c'è. Penso che ti ci voglia tempo per decidere in quale situazione ti trovi, se c'è da salvare. Prenditela con calma, non avere fretta e la risposta arriverà. In bocca al lupo e benvenuto


è vero è passato poco e ci sto ancora da cani
per come sono fatto la tentazione di salvare e vivere con il rimpianto di non aver provato a far di meglio non mi viene


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao Pazzesco,
> Capisco cosa intendi! Non è stato solo un errore, hai perso una complice, una compagna, una amica... quel sentirsi solo si ha quando una moglie/marito è molto più di un semplice partner. Che dirti,spero che passi presto questa sensazione. Non ho la giusta esperienza per consigliare il da farsi, ma qui dentro sapranno aiutarti. Un'unica certezza ti rimane, sono i figli! In bocca al lupo.


crepi
è proprio così, mi sto aggrappando a loro e vivendo la speranza che riescano a stare bene
credo di aver versato in una settimana dieci volte le lacrime spese in 50 anni anche per la delusione di dover ora recitare questa ipocrisia


----------



## Stark72 (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione sulla paura di ripartire da zero
> E' una paura atavica, quella di non avere niente e nessuno su cui provare a ricostruire
> *con un ego prostrate*, per di più


hai già capito il problema, stai molto più avanti di quanto lo fossi io


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' meglio interrogarsi sulla bontà del rapporto con tuo marito. Se è successo quello che è successo non puoi fare finta che il problema non esista più. Credo.


Mia moglie in questi momenti dice di esser tornata ad amarmi come all'inizio.
Di sentire le farfalle in pancia quando solo la sfioro.
Ha capito quanto la amo dalla reazione che ho avuto. Pensava che il mio amore per lei si fosse irrimediabilmente sopito nella quotidianità e nel raziocinio ed invece il vedermi soffrire tanto le ha aperto gli occhi. 
Si sente pentita, persa e distrutta dall'aver rovinato quello che ha capito esser per me un amore assoluto e vorrebbe che ci buttassimo tutto alle spalle per ricominciare
Crede però che se io non avessi saputo, lei non avrebbe capito.
(spero che quanto ho scritto possa avere un senso)

Ma se tu sei inamorata di tuo marito e sei sicura che ancora lui ti ami, non ti consiglio di parlargliene. Il dolore potrebbe essere davvero troppo e offuscare tutto


----------



## Eratò (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> è vero è passato poco e ci sto ancora da cani
> per come sono fatto la tentazione di salvare e vivere con il rimpianto di non aver provato a far di meglio non mi viene


Ci devi provare secondo me, prenderti tempo, pensarci aspettando che la nebbia della rabbia passi... Perché la rabbia passa e il tutto si schiarisce e solo quando si è lucidi ed obiettivi, le risposte arrivano.... Son la fretta e la rabbia che son cattive consigliere.E ti capisco... È  la frenesia dei primi tempi e la ricerca disperata di decisioni per il futuro. E invece il tempo ce l'hai... Devi smaltire ancora. Ma quello che deciderai di fare, la decisione opportuna arriverà al momento giusto senza neanche cercarla.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> mi spiace.
> i tuoi figli quanti anni hanno e cosa sanno della questione?
> forse sei tu che hai ancora bisogno della convivenza con loro
> e della famiglia mattel.
> nulla di sbagliato, se fosse il caso, ma ti converrebbe ammetterlo con te stesso.


a me la mia vita piaceva
sono appena oltre i dieci anni ed al momento totalmente ignari
ci vedono solo tristi e depressi come mai


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' meglio interrogarsi sulla bontà del rapporto con tuo marito. Se è successo quello che è successo non puoi fare finta che il problema non esista più. Credo.


Ma intendi quello che io ho con lui?
O quello che lui ha con me?
Non ho proprio nulla da rimproverare a mio marito.
Nulla.
Perchè se ci provo, sento che sono tutte bislacchi tentativi di giustificazione al mio comportamento.
Quindi è il mio rapporto con lui, che si è rovinato, ma per colpa mia e non sua.
Anche se ci vivo insieme da una vita, non so proprio come potrebbe reagire.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ma se tu sei inamorata di tuo marito e sei sicura che ancora lui ti ami, non ti consiglio di parlargliene. Il dolore potrebbe essere davvero troppo e offuscare tutto


Grazie.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ci devi provare secondo me, prenderti tempo, pensarci aspettando che la nebbia della rabbia passi... Perché la rabbia passa e il tutto si schiarisce e solo quando si è lucidi ed obiettivi, le risposte arrivano.... Son la fretta e la rabbia che son cattive consigliere.E ti capisco... È  la frenesia dei primi tempi e la ricerca disperata di decisioni per il futuro. E invece il tempo ce l'hai... Devi smaltire ancora. Ma quello che deciderai di fare, la decisione opportuna arriverà al momento giusto senza neanche cercarla.


si in questo momento sono drogato da un'emotività patologica
se mi guardo ora sono una persona ben peggiore di pochi mesi fa: irascibile, avventato, sospettoso, cinico, anafettivo, suscettibile, vendicativo, superficiale, approssimativo, accidioso, autocommiserante e altre 1000 tonalità di schifo

mi pare di vivere (a parte un lutto) l'esperienza più traumatica che mi sia mai capitata e ed ho paura di essere già cambiato tanto ed in peggio, ed in parte in modo permanente

già il fatto di poter buttar fuori tutto è una parziale liberazione


----------



## JON (24 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Grazie.


Seppellisci tutto per bene e impegnati a fare in modo che le cose migliorino. Scusa la rudezza...sarebbe un augurio.


----------



## JON (24 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si in questo momento sono drogato da un'emotività patologica
> *se mi guardo ora sono una persona ben peggiore di pochi mesi fa: irascibile, avventato, sospettoso, cinico, anafettivo, suscettibile, vendicativo, superficiale, approssimativo, accidioso, autocommiserante e altre 1000 tonalità di schifo*
> 
> mi pare di vivere (a parte un lutto) l'esperienza più traumatica che mi sia mai capitata e ed ho paura di essere già cambiato tanto ed in peggio, ed in parte in modo permanente
> ...



Questo purtroppo è il brutto, come per ironia della sorte.
Dovrebbe essere il contrario, e invece tu che ti fai i cazzi tuoi poi ti ritrovi a pesare la merda.

Ti sei mai chiesto il perché abbia conservato quegli SMS?


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Questo purtroppo è il brutto, come per ironia della sorte.
> Dovrebbe essere il contrario, e invece tu che ti fai i cazzi tuoi poi ti ritrovi a pesare la merda.
> 
> Ti sei mai chiesto il perché abbia conservato quegli SMS?


si ogni 20, 25 secondi circa
quando gliel'ho chiesto mi ha detto che l'ha fatto per un misto di stupidità e, forse, desiderio di essere scoperta


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si in questo momento sono drogato da un'emotività patologica
> se mi guardo ora sono una persona ben peggiore di pochi mesi fa: irascibile, avventato, sospettoso, cinico, anafettivo, suscettibile, vendicativo, superficiale, approssimativo, accidioso, autocommiserante e altre 1000 tonalità di schifo
> 
> mi pare di vivere (a parte un lutto) l'esperienza più traumatica che mi sia mai capitata e ed ho paura di essere già cambiato tanto ed in peggio, ed in parte in modo permanente
> ...


Tutto quello che hai elencato fa parte della fase acuta post—tradimento e lo credo bene sai? Pensavi di avere la famiglia perfetta e alla fine scopri che lei perfetta non lo è ma ha le sue debolezze e insicurezze(come tutti) e che anche tu non eri della perfezione che credevi di essere. Dalle stelle alle stalle praticamente.... Adesso hai scoperto che la perfezione non esiste, che si può sbagliare, che la tua percezione era una illusione e l'hai scoperto svegliandoti con uno schiaffo in faccia. È anche normale ed è anche normale pensare che la fiducia non tornerà mai più... Ma non si rimane cristalizzati in questa fase però. Se si sceglie di stare insieme e riprovarci si guarda in faccia la realtà e si decide se è rimasto qualcosa da salvare(una vita passata insieme non può essere tutta riassunta in un tradimento) o se ormai non c'è più niente da dirsi e niente da apprezzare.... Son fasi e ognuno ha i suoi tempi, certo.Parla anche con lei riguardo ai tuoi sentimenti e sensazioni, non la isolare.... Magari prendendovi una serata insieme.


----------



## Tessa (24 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tutto quello che hai elencato fa parte della fase acuta post—tradimento e lo credo bene sai? Pensavi di avere la famiglia perfetta e alla fine scopri che lei perfetta non lo è ma ha le sue debolezze e insicurezze(come tutti) e che anche tu non eri della perfezione che credevi di essere. Dalle stelle alle stalle praticamente.... Adesso hai scoperto che la perfezione non esiste, che si può sbagliare, che la tua percezione era una illusione e l'hai scoperto svegliandoti con uno schiaffo in faccia. È anche normale ed è anche normale pensare che la fiducia non tornerà mai più... Ma non si rimane cristalizzati in questa fase però. Se si sceglie di stare insieme e riprovarci si guarda in faccia la realtà e si decide se è rimasto qualcosa da salvare(una vita passata insieme non può essere tutta riassunta in un tradimento) o se ormai non c'è più niente da dirsi e niente da apprezzare.... Son fasi e ognuno ha i suoi tempi, certo.Parla anche con lei riguardo ai tuoi sentimenti e sensazioni, non la isolare.... Magari prendendovi una serata insieme.


Sono d'accordo. 
Ma Pazzesco mi ricorda l'utente Juan, che ci ha provato a perdonare, ma alla fine non ci e' riuscito. Anche nel suo caso lei era pentitissima ed e' rimasta mesi ad aspettare un suo cenno per ricominciare. 
Non so. Ho sempre pensato che un tradimento non fosse il male peggiore in un rapporto. Che nella relazione di una vita potesse essere messo in conto. Altre sono le cause che portano alla separazione, altri problemi che un tradimento potrebbe scoperchiare. Qui non li vedo, almeno non macroscopici. 
Pazzesco dovrebbe superare certe sue rigidita', ma non sara' un percorso facile, e forse in questo caso temo impossibile.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ho scelto questo titolo e questo nick perchè non faccio altro che ripetermelo. Scoprire che mia moglie mi ha tradito è pazzesco.
> 
> E' anche pazzeco che mi sia iscritto a questo forum e pazzesco che abbia trovato un riscontro in tutti quasi tutti i messaggi che ho letto, di un fiato.
> 
> ...


Benvenuto in un posto dove sicuramente il benvenuto è un'emerita stronzata. 

Hai perfettamente ragione, ritrovare se stessi è la difficoltà maggiore. La solitudine e la percezione, e la chiarezza della bellezza di un volo d'uccello rimarranno impresse nella tua mente indelebilmente, cambiandoti dentro e facendoti acquisire qualcosa che nel tempo adorerai, la vita. 

Cos'altro posso scriverti, hai scritto poco anche se hai colpito forte emozionandomi. Non so esattamente il perchè ma è successo. Credo che se sei ritornato a casa, dopo una giusta pausa, sia il passo giusto per immergerti/vi in una situazione di confronto, dialogo e orrori che dovrai affrontare, ed insieme se ci si riesce superare. Eventualmente la separazione diventa la possibile scelta.


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ma Pazzesco mi ricorda l'utente Juan, che ci ha provato a perdonare, ma alla fine non ci e' riuscito. Anche nel suo caso lei era pentitissima ed e' rimasta mesi ad aspettare un suo cenno per ricominciare.
> Non so. *Ho sempre pensato che un tradimento non fosse il male peggiore in un rapporto. Che nella relazione di una vita potesse essere messo in conto. Altre sono le cause che portano alla separazione, altri problemi che un tradimento potrebbe scoperchiare. Qui non li vedo, almeno non macroscopici.*
> Pazzesco dovrebbe superare certe sue rigidita', ma non sara' un percorso facile, e forse in questo caso temo impossibile.


quoto, soprattutto il neretto...e spero che non sia impossibile


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si in questo momento sono drogato da un'emotività patologica
> *se mi guardo ora sono una persona ben peggiore di pochi mesi fa: irascibile, avventato, sospettoso, cinico, anafettivo, suscettibile, vendicativo, superficiale, approssimativo, accidioso, autocommiserante e altre 1000 tonalità di schifo*
> 
> mi pare di vivere (a parte un lutto) l'esperienza più traumatica che mi sia mai capitata e ed ho paura di essere già cambiato tanto ed in peggio, ed in parte in modo permanente
> ...



Ci sono passato anch'io. Ho dato libero sfogo a tutto o quasi. 

Nel tempo ho capito di aver commesso degli sbagli lasciando libero sfogo a quello che mi era possibile sfogare, ma nei momenti in cui si vivono certe situazioni bisogna necessariamente sfogarsi anche sbagliando, è necessario per l'ego che ti ritrovi in quei momenti. Ritornare a viva forza con degli istinti animali alcune volte è necessario, necessario per se stessi. Certo questo non vale per tutti, la soggettività e mille altri fattori influenzano certe reazioni e dinamiche che stanno dentro se stessi e dentro la coppia.


----------



## oscuro (24 Ottobre 2015)

*Ma*



Pazzesco ha detto:


> si ogni 20, 25 secondi circa
> quando gliel'ho chiesto mi ha detto che l'ha fatto per un misto di stupidità e, forse, desiderio di essere scoperta


Ma roba da matti,io mi chiedo se queste persone sono state sempre imbecilli o ci diventano....


----------



## Horny (24 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> crepi
> è proprio così, mi sto aggrappando a loro e vivendo la speranza che riescano a stare bene
> credo di aver versato in una settimana dieci volte le lacrime spese in 50 anni anche per la delusione di dover ora recitare questa ipocrisia


vedi che non ti devi aggrappare ai figli 
sul recitare poi....mi sfreno e per ora non intervengo.....


----------



## Horny (24 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ma Pazzesco mi ricorda l'utente Juan, che ci ha provato a perdonare, ma alla fine non ci e' riuscito. Anche nel suo caso lei era pentitissima ed e' rimasta mesi ad aspettare un suo cenno per ricominciare.
> Non so. Ho sempre pensato che un tradimento non fosse il male peggiore in un rapporto. Che nella relazione di una vita potesse essere messo in conto. Altre sono le cause che portano alla separazione, altri problemi che un tradimento potrebbe scoperchiare. Qui non li vedo, almeno non macroscopici.
> Pazzesco dovrebbe superare certe sue rigidita', ma non sara' un percorso facile, e forse in questo caso temo impossibile.


anche a me ricorda juan (e me stessa), e 
secondo me non si tratta di rigidità.
però dite che pure brunetta è rigida....


----------



## spleen (24 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> *Ma intendi quello che io ho con lui?
> O quello che lui ha con me?*
> Non ho proprio nulla da rimproverare a mio marito.
> Nulla.
> ...


Non confondere agito, atteggiamento, con rapporto. 
Non intendevo dire che tu debba parlare con lui del tradimento, meglio che resti una cosa tua, sennò finisci per devastare tutto ovviamente, intendevo che devi scavare con pazienza dentro te stessa per capire i motivi che ti hanno spinta a fare quello che hai fatto.
A me fa' specie l'affermazione: - non credevo di incontrare qualcuno che mi ha spinta a ...... - etc. Quasi come fosse stata una cosa ineluttabile. Io penso che siano ben poche le cose ineluttabili, in ogni caso farebbe bene raccontare, conosco poco della tua vicenda.
Sembra che tu stia già pagando dentro te stessa per quello che è successo, tira un sospirone, buona fortuna.


----------



## Ecate (24 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi caspita è la famiglia mattel?
> banderas e la gallina sono stati assorbiti da un colosso americano?


Why not?
Ken e Barbie al posto di Banderas
Quando ero piccola c'era la famiglia cuore. Magari erano della mattel pure loro?


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ma Pazzesco mi ricorda l'utente Juan, che ci ha provato a perdonare, ma alla fine non ci e' riuscito. Anche nel suo caso lei era pentitissima ed e' rimasta mesi ad aspettare un suo cenno per ricominciare.
> Non so. Ho sempre pensato che un tradimento non fosse il male peggiore in un rapporto. Che nella relazione di una vita potesse essere messo in conto. Altre sono le cause che portano alla separazione, altri problemi che un tradimento potrebbe scoperchiare. Qui non li vedo, almeno non macroscopici.
> Pazzesco dovrebbe superare certe sue rigidita', ma non sara' un percorso facile, e forse in questo caso temo impossibile.


Non conosco Juan ma setaccerò il forum per acculturarmi.

Ieri sera, dopo aver parlato parecchio, si è addormentata e la guardavo nel sonno. L'ho vista triste e volubile, smarrita ed impaurita prima di prender sonno. 
Avrei voluto abbracciare la sua fragilitò e baciarle via tutte le colpe.

All'improvviso poi la riconosco invece nel direttore di banca che deruba spavaldamente al suo prestigio, prima che ancora che ai conti dei correntisti.


Cosi mi giro dall'altra parte e resto sveglio, a maledire la mia natura mezza doberman e mezza barboncino.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Seppellisci tutto per bene e impegnati a fare in modo che le cose migliorino. Scusa la rudezza...sarebbe un augurio.


e se puoi parlagli di cosa senti, di cosa vorresti e non è.
Digli di sentire, non di solo ascoltarti. 

Capisco solo ora che certe donne hanno bisogno di sentirsi amate ogni giorno, a volte anche con slanci plateali e coccole da liceali anche se il liceo lo si è doppiato da un pezzo!


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benvenuto in un posto dove sicuramente il benvenuto è un'emerita stronzata.
> 
> Hai perfettamente ragione, ritrovare se stessi è la difficoltà maggiore. La solitudine e la percezione, e la chiarezza della bellezza di un volo d'uccello rimarranno impresse nella tua mente indelebilmente, cambiandoti dentro e facendoti acquisire qualcosa che nel tempo adorerai, la vita.
> 
> Cos'altro posso scriverti, hai scritto poco anche se hai colpito forte emozionandomi. Non so esattamente il perchè ma è successo. Credo che se sei ritornato a casa, dopo una giusta pausa, sia il passo giusto per immergerti/vi in una situazione di confronto, dialogo e orrori che dovrai affrontare, ed insieme se ci si riesce superare. Eventualmente la separazione diventa la possibile scelta.


Grazie
inizio a intravvedere veramente ad ogni istante quanto sia difficile provare a capire, invece di scappare, che sarebbe forse più rapido e anche più semplice, meno doloroso. Sto provando anche a dirmi che quest'ultima non è necessariamente la soluzione giusta.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma roba da matti,io mi chiedo se queste persone sono state sempre imbecilli o ci diventano....


NON LO SO

fatto è che poi mi ha fatto leggere una valanga di messaggi di facebook che mi ha sbigottito per la quantità e bassezza dei contatti ricevuti (mi vien da dire...PAZZESCO!)


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Ottobre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> anche a me ricorda juan (e me stessa), e
> secondo me non si tratta di rigidità.
> però dite che pure brunetta è rigida....


OK vorrà dire che oltre a documentarmi su Juan, lo farò anche su te e Brunetta!


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Ottobre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> vedi che non ti devi aggrappare ai figli


sono tanti, mi sostengono!

[/QUOTE] sul recitare poi....mi sfreno e per ora non intervengo.....[/QUOTE]

posso solo dire che, al momento, come attore sono più una frigna che una frana


----------



## Ultimo (24 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Grazie
> inizio a intravvedere veramente ad ogni istante quanto sia difficile provare a capire, invece di scappare, che sarebbe forse più rapido e anche più semplice, meno doloroso. Sto provando anche a dirmi che quest'ultima non è necessariamente la soluzione giusta.


L'impulso è quello di scrivere e scrivere in base alla mia esperienza, non lo faccio.

Scrivo solo che, secondo me, scappare, è altrettanto difficile. Comprensivo di dolore, domande e tempo che serve per uscirne.


----------



## banshee (24 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ciao e benvenuto. 
Posso chiederti quanti anni hanno i vostri bimbi? 
Come stanno , si sono accorti di qualcosa?


----------



## zagor (24 Ottobre 2015)

Ho quasi 50 anni, due figli piccoli ed una storia lunghissima. Qualche mese fa, per lungo tempo sono stato convinto che mia moglie mi avesse tradito. Non sono riuscito a trovare prove, ma il dubbio mi è rimasto. Nella convinzione che prima o poi la verità (purtroppo) verrà fuori ho elaborato un piano di fuga. Rimarrei a casa cercando di schiarirmi le idee il tempo sufficiente ad organizzare una nuova vita in un altro posto. Con una disponibilità economica normale e facendo le cose con calma, non occorrerebbero più di 3-4 mesi. Passati questi primissimi mesi, se la sensazione di non riuscire a perdonare rimanesse inalterata, passerei all'esecuzione del piano di fuga. Entro sei mesi sarei fuori di casa. Cercherei di mantenere il più possibile riservata la cosa fino agli ultimissimi giorni. Passando alla tua triste storia, non credo a quasi niente di quello che ti ha detto tua moglie. Gli unici fatti certi sono rappresentati dagli sms che hai letto. Da li dovresti cercare di capire la durata e le motivazioni del perchè della sua storia. E cosa ancora più importante, l'importanza che questa storia ha rivestito per tua moglie. Ma sappi che nessun recupero è possibile dopo quello che ti è successo. in questo forum leggo spesso interventi consolatori, inviti alla ragionevolezza. Non metto in dubbio che per molti il perdono sia una strada praticabile; ma non per tutti è così. Inoltre, potresti scoprire che dopo aver passato mesi d'inferno per cercare di superare questo trauma, lei improvvisamente ed inspiegabilmente (?), commetta di nuovo lo stesso errore. Non hai nessuna certezza che ciò non avvenga.Anzi, a voler essere sinceri, ci sono più possibilità che lei ti tradisca di nuovo che non il contrario. Mi corre l'obbligo di informarti che alcune persone in questo forum, quando ho raccontato la mia storia ed i miei dubbi mi abbiano preso per pazzo e poi per troll, usando anche toni insopportabilmente maleducati. Se vorrai, potrai leggere la mia storia, che risale a questa estate e fartene un'idea. Sicuramente ti aiuterebbe ad inquadrare meglio il mio intervento.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Ottobre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Pazzesco ciao e benvenuto.
> Posso chiederti quanti anni hanno i vostri bimbi?
> Come stanno , si sono accorti di qualcosa?


poco sopra i 10 
non hanno capito nulla se non che siamo in un momento strano


----------



## Eratò (24 Ottobre 2015)

A me non mi ricorda Juan... non è sposato, non ha figli,è più giovane d'età, Juan intendo. Situazione diversa. Boh.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Ottobre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Ho quasi 50 anni, due figli piccoli ed una storia lunghissima. Qualche mese fa, per lungo tempo sono stato convinto che mia moglie mi avesse tradito. Non sono riuscito a trovare prove, ma il dubbio mi è rimasto. Nella convinzione che prima o poi la verità (purtroppo) verrà fuori ho elaborato un piano di fuga. Rimarrei a casa cercando di schiarirmi le idee il tempo sufficiente ad organizzare una nuova vita in un altro posto. Con una disponibilità economica normale e facendo le cose con calma, non occorrerebbero più di 3-4 mesi. Passati questi primissimi mesi, se la sensazione di non riuscire a perdonare rimanesse inalterata, passerei all'esecuzione del piano di fuga. Entro sei mesi sarei fuori di casa. Cercherei di mantenere il più possibile riservata la cosa fino agli ultimissimi giorni. Passando alla tua triste storia, non credo a quasi niente di quello che ti ha detto tua moglie. Gli unici fatti certi sono rappresentati dagli sms che hai letto. Da li dovresti cercare di capire la durata e le motivazioni del perchè della sua storia. E cosa ancora più importante, l'importanza che questa storia ha rivestito per tua moglie. Ma sappi che nessun recupero è possibile dopo quello che ti è successo. in questo forum leggo spesso interventi consolatori, inviti alla ragionevolezza. Non metto in dubbio che per molti il perdono sia una strada praticabile; ma non per tutti è così. Inoltre, potresti scoprire che dopo aver passato mesi d'inferno per cercare di superare questo trauma, lei improvvisamente ed inspiegabilmente (?), commetta di nuovo lo stesso errore. Non hai nessuna certezza che ciò non avvenga.Anzi, a voler essere sinceri, ci sono più possibilità che lei ti tradisca di nuovo che non il contrario. Mi corre l'obbligo di informarti che alcune persone in questo forum, quando ho raccontato la mia storia ed i miei dubbi mi abbiano preso per pazzo e poi per troll, usando anche toni insopportabilmente maleducati. Se vorrai, potrai leggere la mia storia, che risale a questa estate e fartene un'idea. Sicuramente ti aiuterebbe ad inquadrare meglio il mio intervento.


al momento anche io non vedo grandi chance di recupero. Però quando siamo tutti insieme, con i piccoli, l'amarezza che mi attanaglia lascia il posto a sorrisi ed abbraccio (per loro) e mi pare di essere ancorato a un passato che non è chiuso

appena ho un attimo leggo
ciao


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me non mi ricorda Juan... non è sposato, non ha figli,è più giovane d'età, Juan intendo. Situazione diversa. Boh.



 ok, bambini a una festa, mi sono letto un sacco di roba su Juan. Ho letto post spettacolari.

 Ci sono vari punti di contatto, banalmente anche io sono ingegnere.

 Anche alcune differenze. La più grossa è che anche io mi sento 'tutto di un pezzo'. Ma in modo diverso.
 Un collega, in un'altra fattispecie, una vertenza sindacale, mi ha detto una cosa che ai tempi mi aveva fatto capire come mi vedono gli altri, quelli con cui lavoravo.
 Mi disse una cosa che più o meno fa: "pensiamo tu sia una persona integra, che se cambia idea lo fa non alla ricerca del compromesso, ma perchè lo ritiene giusto". La frase suonava meno aulica ma il senso era questo. 
Tanto che ancora siamo colleghi e amici.

 Non mi ha mai spaventato cambiare posizione e cambiare me stesso in accordo, cerco di concedermi sempre il lusso del dubbio. 

 Mi preoccupo se il dubbio mi porta a mettere in discussione i mattoni basilari su cui avevo costruito una vita comune. Ma se guardo alla dicotomica percezione di cosa avevamo costruito, e soprattutto cosa è successo, il DUBBIO mi viene.

 Grazie all'aiuto di tanti che ho conosciuto o letto nelle ultime ore sto maturando la convizione epocale di provare virginalmente a vivere alla giornata, a casa.

 E poi guardare indietro per vedere se la strada percorsa giorno per giorno è tollerabile, non necessariamente ideale, visto che non so davvero dove sto andando ne' dove andare altrimenti.


----------



## tullio (24 Ottobre 2015)

*Non fare fesserie*



Pazzesco ha detto:


> al momento anche io non vedo grandi chance di recupero. Però quando siamo tutti insieme, con i piccoli, l'amarezza che mi attanaglia lascia il posto a sorrisi ed abbraccio (per loro) e mi pare di essere ancorato a un passato che non è chiuso


Un uomo vero è un uomo che non scappa e che sa prendersi le cose che capitano sulle sue spalle. Non è detto che tu riesca a tenere tutto insieme ma ci devi provare. Non puoi non provarci, per i figli, per te e anche per lei. Tra 10 anni potresti morderti le mani rimprovrandoti di non averci provato abbastanza.
Quindi prendi un sospiro e stringi i denti. Il dolore è grande e non è detto che sia sopportabile ma non lasciarti trascinare dall'orgoglio. Pare assurdo ma molti dei passi dovrai farli tu, soprattutto se lei si sente debole. E' stato discusso spesso, qui, che gran parte del lavoro spetta al tradito e non al traditore. E' così e occorre prenderne atto. 

Immagino che voi, tua moglie e tu, abbiate chiarito in lungo e largo l'accaduto. Se così non è stato fatelo. Sarà duro per te e anche per lei. Ma occorre farlo. Non certo epr conoscere dettagli squallidi ma per dimostrare che potete recuperare fiducia. Quindi chi, quando, come, dove... perché ha tenuto la memoria di quello, cosa sognava di notte, tutto. E poi, probabilmente mentre sarete in lacrime entrambi, abbracciala. Fallo tu. Quand'anche poi capitasse che non è ricucibile nulla, un gesto d'amore non va mai perso. 
Prenditi tempo per te. ESci da solo, cammina, vai al cinema. Vai con i figli a vederli giocare, cose così, senza lei. Fai qualcosa da solo. Ma fa in modo che non sia un segnale per lei, falle capire, diglielo, che non vuoi escluderla: solo che hai bisogno di stare con te stesso. Fai anche cose insieme ma hai bisogno di tempo per te stesso. 
Appiccicati un sorriso in faccia. E' già brutto fare il musone con lei ma farlo davanti ai figli... digli che soffri e che stai male, dillo a chiare lettere, sino a farla piangere, ma una volta detto basta con il muso lungo. E se proprio non ce la fai allora le dici chiaramente che stai male e te ne vai. E poi torni con qualcosa per lei. Non lo fai per lei: lo fai per voi. 
L'ideale sarebbe stato essere un po' di tempo da solo, ma poiché non è il caso non ha senso trasformare casa in un inferno. E la responsabilità di questo spetta a chi ha le spalle più larghe: tu.
Lei naturalmente dovrà smettere qualsiasi segno del passato: via facebook, via gli sms e i numeri di telefono, via tutto. Gli dici chiaramente che ti aspetti da lei una lealtà totale. Lei lo sa ma tu devi dirlo egualmente. E lei, forse, ti dirà cosa si aspetta da te. E la ascolterai. 
Lei non è la nemica, non è la controparte. E' una parte di te, di voi. 

Non è detto che funzioni. Ma avete figli e distruggere tutto peserebbe su loro, il che non è quello che vuoi: anche in vista di una futura separazione occorre che lei possa contare su te, per i figli, sempre. E non lo deve sapere a parole, lo deve sapere perché ha visto quanto tu ci hai provato. 
Ancora: potresti non reggere tu. Ma potrebbe anche non reggere lei. E questa sarebbe una seconda coltellata. DEvi tenerlo presente e anche in questo caso evitare che l'odio e la rabbia abbiano il sopravvento. 
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Ottobre 2015)

tullio ha detto:


> Un uomo vero è un uomo che non scappa e che sa prendersi le cose che capitano sulle sue spalle. Non è detto che tu riesca a tenere tutto insieme ma ci devi provare. Non puoi non provarci, per i figli, per te e anche per lei. Tra 10 anni potresti morderti le mani rimprovrandoti di non averci provato abbastanza.
> Quindi prendi un sospiro e stringi i denti. Il dolore è grande e non è detto che sia sopportabile ma non lasciarti trascinare dall'orgoglio. Pare assurdo ma molti dei passi dovrai farli tu, soprattutto se lei si sente debole. E' stato discusso spesso, qui, che gran parte del lavoro spetta al tradito e non al traditore. E' così e occorre prenderne atto.
> 
> Immagino che voi, tua moglie e tu, abbiate chiarito in lungo e largo l'accaduto. Se così non è stato fatelo. Sarà duro per te e anche per lei. Ma occorre farlo. Non certo epr conoscere dettagli squallidi ma per dimostrare che potete recuperare fiducia. Quindi chi, quando, come, dove... perché ha tenuto la memoria di quello, cosa sognava di notte, tutto. E poi, probabilmente mentre sarete in lacrime entrambi, abbracciala. Fallo tu. Quand'anche poi capitasse che non è ricucibile nulla, un gesto d'amore non va mai perso.
> ...


Ciao Pazzesco e benvenuto 

Quoto il post di Tullio perchè rispecchia quanto stavo per scriverti io. Ero nella tua medesima condizione meno di un anno fa e ai tempi mi furono  dette e ribadite a più riprese più o meno le stesse cose; la rabbia, l'effetto sorpresa di cui ero preda, l'incredulità e il rancore non mi consentivano di apprezzare la bontà di quanto leggevo, ma col tempo, piano piano, ho riletto e beneficiato di ogni singolo consiglio. Questo posto e questa gentaccia  sono stati preziosissimi per me, spero siano di conforto e aiuto anche per te. Un abbraccio


----------



## JON (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> NON LO SO
> 
> fatto è che poi mi ha fatto leggere una valanga di messaggi di facebook che mi ha sbigottito per la quantità e bassezza dei contatti ricevuti (mi vien da dire...PAZZESCO!)


Ma erano contatti dell'altro o anche di altre persone?
Comunque sia, non credo tu debba prestare troppa importanza a quei contatti. Sicuramente, credo, tua moglie ne era lusingata, ma erano principalmente funzionali al suo nuovo bisogno di attenzioni e conferme. Credo che siano stati gli stessi motivi che poi l'hanno condotta verso l'altro. Forse questa è la parte che ti lascia più interdetto, perché ti porterebbe a pensare che il contatto divenuto fisico avrebbe conclamato quello che ritieni potrebbe essere stato un investimento anche sentimentale. Tua mogli ha fatto quello che ha fatto, non si discute, è stata stupida, ma ritengo che per dare sfogo ai suoi personali bisogni non abbia fatto altro che usare l'altro e le situazioni annesse. Tanto che poi ha stoppato prima che te ne accorgessi del tutto. Tra l'altro credo che ci sia stata la possibilità che lei sia stata spinta a rivedere la situazione e a troncare perché tu iniziavi a farti sospettoso, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il perché di punto in bianco inizi a controllarle il telefono.

Comunque, io mi accodo alle parole di Tullio. Al momento non ritengo che la tua famiglia sia da smembrare, ci sono troppi presupposti di speranza e responsabilità che non vanno messi da parte. Qui in molti comprendiamo la tua altalena di emozioni, capiamo quanto soffri, ma alla fine solo tu saprai scegliere la strada migliore per voi. Bisogna dire che se tua moglie avrà compreso i meccanismi che l'hanno coinvolta è probabile che potrá offrirti un futuro più stabile è sereno, mentre tu avrai bisogno di tempo per calmarti, ma non per dimenticare, al limite certi pensieri non potranno più sopraffarti. Ti auguro ogni bene.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma erano contatti dell'altro o anche di altre persone?
> Comunque sia, non credo tu debba prestare troppa importanza a quei contatti. Sicuramente, credo, tua moglie ne era lusingata, ma erano principalmente funzionali al suo nuovo bisogno di attenzioni e conferme.
> 
> Comunque, io mi accodo alle parole di Tullio. Al momento non ritengo che la tua famiglia sia da smembrare, ci sono troppi presupposti di speranza e responsabilità che non vanno messi da parte. Qui in molti comprendiamo la tua altalena di emozioni, capiamo quanto soffri, ma alla fine solo tu saprai scegliere la strada migliore per voi. Bisogna dire che se tua moglie avrà compreso i meccanismi che l'hanno coinvolta è probabile che potrá offrirti un futuro più stabile è sereno, mentre tu avrai bisogno di tempo per calmarti, ma non per dimenticare, al limite certi pensieri non potranno più sopraffarti. Ti auguro ogni bene.


ringrazio veramente tutti dei consigli, della vicinanza, direi quasi dell'affetto

JON i messaggi di approccio su facebook mi sono stati mostrati da lei per dire che ha avuto ed ha tutt'ora una valanga di possibilità. Ma non le interessavano e non le interessano. 
Afferma che è stato un passaggio a vuoto stimolato da una persona che la ascoltava e guardava con occhi diversi. La appagava pensare di essere così apprezzata e desiderata e...bhè le cose che ho visto scritte e dette in molte di queste situazioni.

Credo per rendermi la cosa meno dolorosa non entra nei particolari, e dice che la brevissima relazione avuta ha avuto risvolti 'carnali' fallimentari, dovuti ai suoi sensi di colpa e al fatto che, sempre sostiene lei, cercava principalmente tenerezza e presenza (mah....). Tanto che la mancanza del completamento sessuale ha portato in poco tempo l'altra persona a una situazione quasi di fastidio. La mancata sintonia ha fatto svanire ogni interesse reciproco.

 Per JON, Tullio e Mary, lato mio ci sto davvero provando: ieri mi sono presentato dove ha la sua attività con un mazzo di fiori pazzesco (non crisantemi, che magari, visto il calendario e la situazione, a qualcuno il dubbio viene). L'ho abbracciata forte, ho cercato di asciugarle qualcuna della miriade di lacrime e sono andato.

 Certo che convivere con questa fragilità ed insicurezza è proprio oneroso e i dubbi che continuano a lacerare le mie sensazioni sul futuro sono denti di squalo che mi opprimono la carne e che richiederanno una tenacia che non sono per niente sicuro di avere. 
 Intanto ci provo


----------



## Tradito? (25 Ottobre 2015)

Bravo stai comportandoti al meglio, al momento non sai come andra' a finire ma sai che stai mettendo da parte il tuo orgoglio ed i sentimenti negativi  in nome di un interesse superiore, che e' quello della tua famiglia e dei tuoi figli. Poi pian piano le cose si chiariranno.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

A proposito di sessualita'. 
Riscontro che nei racconti dei traditori, marito mio compreso, ricorre il flop (da parte loro of course). Tutto puo' essere, ma il rischio che ci prendano per il culo e' alto. Sara' un modo per zuccherare la pillola indigesta che ci hanno propinato, sara' che al cospetto del coniuge si vergognano di ammettere quell'aspetto li che si sa fa proprio male, sara' quello che ci pare, ma la ritengo poco verosimile. Siamo adultissimi e sappiamo bene, innescando una miccia, che tipo di bomba esplodera'; per me si pensa immediatamente al risvolto sessualr, oltre che ai bisogni di conferme etc etc. Raccontare  che poi fisicamente si cade dal pero, come se il corpo fosse qualcosa cbe fa la sua apparizione nel momento in cui ci si trova al  cospetto dell'amante, e' un po' ridicolo. Tutto puo' succedere, ma che nessun traditore parli di gran sesso con l'amante, mi lascia da pensare. Oddio, alla fine dei salmi forse e' meglio lasciare un cucuzzaro di dubbi piuttosto che riportare pari pari la verita', ma nzomma, non siamo nati ieri


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco, perché le hai portato dei fiori? Volevi farle vedere chi sta rischiando di perdere? Volevi farti perdonare qualche sfuriata particolarmente esagitata? Volevi vederla pentita ulteriormente? Volevi sentirti "superiore" a lei? Ti mancava la solita lei, quella che era nella tua testa prima di scoprire gli sms? Ti sei concesso un momento di pausa nel marasma che
ti attraversa?


----------



## ologramma (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A proposito di sessualita'.
> Riscontro che nei racconti dei traditori, marito mio compreso, ricorre il flop (da parte loro of course). Tutto puo' essere, ma *il rischio che ci prendano per il culo e' alto*. Sara' un modo per zuccherare la pillola indigesta che ci hanno propinato, sara' che al cospetto del coniuge si vergognano di ammettere quell'aspetto li che si sa fa proprio male, sara' quello che ci pare, ma la ritengo poco verosimile. Siamo adultissimi e sappiamo bene, innescando una miccia, che tipo di bomba esplodera'; per me si pensa immediatamente al risvolto sessualr, oltre che ai bisogni di conferme etc etc. Raccontare  che poi fisicamente si cade dal pero, come se il corpo fosse qualcosa cbe fa la sua apparizione nel momento in cui ci si trova al  cospetto dell'amante, e' un po' ridicolo. Tutto puo' succedere, ma che nessun traditore parli di gran sesso con l'amante, mi lascia da pensare. Oddio, alla fine dei salmi forse e' meglio lasciare un cucuzzaro di dubbi piuttosto che riportare pari pari la verita', ma nzomma, non siamo nati ieri


Fatte portà dall'esperienza , quello che ho sottolineato è la verità ,perchè non vogliono affondare di più il coltello nella piaga quindi addolciscono la pillola , ma ci vedi  noi che facciamo flop con l'adrenalina a mille può capitare che la cosa si esaurisca in un attimo per la troppa tensione ma poi c'è il seguito


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A proposito di sessualita'.
> Riscontro che nei racconti dei traditori, marito mio compreso, ricorre il flop (da parte loro of course). Tutto puo' essere, ma il rischio che ci prendano per il culo e' alto. Sara' un modo per zuccherare la pillola indigesta che ci hanno propinato, sara' che al cospetto del coniuge si vergognano di ammettere quell'aspetto li che si sa fa proprio male, sara' quello che ci pare, ma la ritengo poco verosimile. Siamo adultissimi e sappiamo bene, innescando una miccia, che tipo di bomba esplodera'; per me si pensa immediatamente al risvolto sessualr, oltre che ai bisogni di conferme etc etc. Raccontare  che poi fisicamente si cade dal pero, come se il corpo fosse qualcosa cbe fa la sua apparizione nel momento in cui ci si trova al  cospetto dell'amante, e' un po' ridicolo. Tutto puo' succedere, ma che nessun traditore parli di gran sesso con l'amante, mi lascia da pensare. Oddio, alla fine dei salmi forse e' meglio lasciare un cucuzzaro di dubbi piuttosto che riportare pari pari la verita', ma nzomma, non siamo nati ieri


Quoto. Che poi viene spontaneo chiedere "e se non t'è piaciuto, caspita ci sei tornato a fare dal amante un altro tot di volte?". Insomma come la metti come la giri sempre i conti non tornano... Il mio mi aveva detto che fare sesso con l'amante era come farsi un pezzo di legno... Doppiamente coglione allora, gli risposi, tutto sto baccano e neanche 2 scopate decenti? Bella figura di merda che ci  hai fatto fare:rotfl:


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A proposito di sessualita'.
> Riscontro che nei racconti dei traditori, marito mio compreso, ricorre il flop (da parte loro of course). Tutto puo' essere, ma il rischio che ci prendano per il culo e' alto. Sara' un modo per zuccherare la pillola indigesta che ci hanno propinato, sara' che al cospetto del coniuge si vergognano di ammettere quell'aspetto li che si sa fa proprio male, sara' quello che ci pare, ma la ritengo poco verosimile. Siamo adultissimi e sappiamo bene, innescando una miccia, che tipo di bomba esplodera'; per me si pensa immediatamente al risvolto sessualr, oltre che ai bisogni di conferme etc etc. Raccontare  che poi fisicamente si cade dal pero, come se il corpo fosse qualcosa cbe fa la sua apparizione nel momento in cui ci si trova al  cospetto dell'amante, e' un po' ridicolo. Tutto puo' succedere, ma che nessun traditore parli di gran sesso con l'amante, mi lascia da pensare. Oddio, alla fine dei salmi forse e' meglio lasciare un cucuzzaro di dubbi piuttosto che riportare pari pari la verita', ma nzomma, non siamo nati ieri


si certo, è chiaro che nel mare magno del dolore ci si aggrappa a qualsiasi stronzo che galleggia...


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Pazzesco, perché le hai portato dei fiori? Volevi farle vedere chi sta rischiando di perdere? Volevi farti perdonare qualche sfuriata particolarmente esagitata? Volevi vederla pentita ulteriormente? Volevi sentirti "superiore" a lei? Ti mancava la solita lei, quella che era nella tua testa prima di scoprire gli sms? Ti sei concesso un momento di pausa nel marasma che
> ti attraversa?


Oddio, sono passato davanti al fiorista è mi è vanuta voglia di portarle dei fiori...
Sono semplicemente un superficiale, mi sa!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Oddio, sono passato davanti al fiorista è mi è vanuta voglia di portarle dei fiori...
> Sono semplicemente un superficiale, mi sa!


Ma no


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Oddio, sono passato davanti al fiorista è mi è vanuta voglia di portarle dei fiori...
> Sono semplicemente un superficiale, mi sa!


Non sei superficiale. Interrompi i momenti di rabbia e di allontanamento e chiusura con momenti di affetto e romanticismo per paura che si possa allontanare lei o avvicinarsi a qualcun altro. Paura di perderla di nuovo e contemporaneamente voglia di farle capire che ci stai male... E non te ne rendi conto.  È un circolo che si fermerà quando troverete un minimo di equilibrio emotivo...


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quoto. Che poi viene spontaneo chiedere "e se non t'è piaciuto, caspita ci sei tornato a fare dal amante un altro tot di volte?". Insomma come la metti come la giri sempre i conti non tornano... Il mio mi aveva detto che fare sesso con l'amante era come farsi un pezzo di legno... Doppiamente coglione allora, gli risposi, tutto sto baccano e neanche 2 scopate decenti? Bella figura di merda che ci  hai fatto fare:rotfl:


Si tutto vero.
Devo anche dire che fin dalla prima ammissione mi ha detto che si sono incontrati due volte due. E tutto è andato così storto che stavo montando un casino per una cosa risibile e chiusa da tempo.

Al che ho un tantino sclerato e non siamo tornati sull'argomento se non dopo vari giorni.

Poi davvero non credo che in tutto il mondo io proprio io abbia, concedetemi lo sfogo, l'unica moglie 'zoccola/recalcitrante'. Proprio non ci credo. Se non altro mi ha dato, a botta calda ed in seguito, la stessa versione. 

E' chiaro che in questo momento è per me un lenitivo illudermi pietosamente che sia magari andata (quasi) così e mi faccio anche un po' pena a pensarmi così coglione.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Oddio, sono passato davanti al fiorista è mi è vanuta voglia di portarle dei fiori...
> Sono semplicemente un superficiale, mi sa!


Non sei affatto superficiale, sei un uomo ferito che si barcamena come può per non affondare..


A proposito di regali, un'altra cosa non capisco, specie degli uomini. Il mio migliore amico qualche anno fa scoprì il tradimento della moglie, sempre attraverso i messaggi (la storia era ancora in corso) e successe l'apocalisse. Lei lasciò immediatamente l'amante, il marito non lasciò lei ma le fece vivere mesi e mesi d'inferno, salvo a Natale, vista la passione di lei per gli orologi, regalarle un Rolex, e alla Befana un Bulova da migliaia di euro. Ora, dico, che cacchio mi rappresenta? Cosa le vuoi comunicare? 
Io, da quando so, non riesco a fare quasi più nulla di ciò che facevo prima per lui in termini di pensieri concreti. Tipo a Natale scorso gli ho regalato una serie di boxer, ma solo perchè avevo svuotato il suo armadio sfrangiando tutto ciò che supponevo o sapevo aveva indossato con lei, e al compleanno gli ho pagato una cosa che gli piaceva in un negozio mentre facevo acquisti per me. Niente di che, niente che assomigli al prima, non mi viene proprio. E pensare che poco prima del tradimento gli avevo organizzato una festa a sorpresa (lui le detesta, ma disse che quella era stata una delle più belle serate della sua vita) spendendoci mesi per raccogliere i suoi amici sparsi per l'Italia etc etc. e di regali "pensati" è pieno: quasi tutto ciò che ha addosso, dall'orecchino, alla catenina, all'anello, all'orogio, ai bracciali, portafogli, cinture etc sono miei regali, tutti fatti non solo in accasione delle ricorrenze ma spesso solo perchè mi andava.. Ora non mi va più


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non sei affatto superficiale, sei un uomo ferito che si barcamena come può per non affondare..
> 
> 
> A proposito di regali, un'altra cosa non capisco, specie degli uomini. Il mio migliore amico qualche anno fa scoprì il tradimento della moglie, sempre attraverso i messaggi (la storia era ancora in corso) e successe l'apocalisse. Lei lasciò immediatamente l'amante, il marito non lasciò lei ma le fece vivere mesi e mesi d'inferno, salvo a Natale, vista la passione di lei per gli orologi, regalarle un Rolex, e alla Befana un Bulova da migliaia di euro. Ora, dico, che cacchio mi rappresenta? Cosa le vuoi comunicare?
> Io, da quando so, non riesco a fare quasi più nulla di ciò che facevo prima per lui in termini di pensieri concreti. Tipo a Natale scorso gli ho regalato una serie di boxer, ma solo perchè *avevo svuotato il suo armadio sfrangiando tutto ciò che supponevo o sapevo aveva indossato con lei, *e al compleanno gli ho pagato una cosa che gli piaceva in un negozio mentre facevo acquisti per me. Niente di che, niente che assomigli al prima, non mi viene proprio. E pensare che poco prima del tradimento gli avevo organizzato una festa a sorpresa (lui le detesta, ma disse che quella era stata una delle più belle serate della sua vita) spendendoci mesi per raccogliere i suoi amici sparsi per l'Italia etc etc. e di regali "pensati" è pieno: quasi tutto ciò che ha addosso, dall'orecchino, alla catenina, all'anello, all'orogio, ai bracciali, portafogli, cinture etc sono miei regali, tutti fatti non solo in accasione delle ricorrenze ma spesso solo perchè mi andava.. Ora non mi va più


sei riuscita a farmi ridere di gusto!!!

io è un periodo in cui sono frastornato. Per la prima volta in 50 anni sono rimasto come un pirla addirittura senza benzina

Proprio adesso, metre scrivo, sto facendo un fotolibro con le immagini di noi degli utimi anni.
Non è il primo, ma è una cosa che ho rimandato per un sacco.

Forse lo faccio anche per ritrovarmi


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non sei superficiale. Interrompi i momenti di rabbia e di allontanamento e chiusura con momenti di affetto e romanticismo per paura che si possa allontanare lei o avvicinarsi a qualcun altro. Paura di perderla di nuovo e contemporaneamente voglia di farle capire che ci stai male... E non te ne rendi conto.  È un circolo che si fermerà quando troverete un minimo di equilibrio emotivo...


Si tutto vero
sto cercando di tornare a una parvenza di normalità


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Si tutto vero.
> Devo anche dire che fin dalla prima ammissione mi ha detto che si sono incontrati due volte due. E tutto è andato così storto che stavo montando un casino per una cosa risibile e chiusa da tempo.
> 
> Al che ho un tantino sclerato e non siamo tornati sull'argomento se non dopo vari giorni.
> ...


Io passai dei mesi nel fargli delle domande cercando di mettere tutti i pezzi insieme per capire la verità... Adesso 2 anni dopo mi rendo conto del inutilità e della mia ossessione nel chiedere... Alla fine la realtà non la sapremmo mai. Le domande e i dubbi rimaranno irrisolti fino a quando non si tornerà  a capire che forse quello da salvare e preservare sarà più importante e prezioso anche di quei dubbi...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non sei affatto superficiale, sei un uomo ferito che si barcamena come può per non affondare..
> 
> 
> A proposito di regali, un'altra cosa non capisco, specie degli uomini. Il mio migliore amico qualche anno fa scoprì il tradimento della moglie, sempre attraverso i messaggi (la storia era ancora in corso) e successe l'apocalisse. Lei lasciò immediatamente l'amante, il marito non lasciò lei ma le fece vivere mesi e mesi d'inferno, salvo a Natale, vista la passione di lei per gli orologi, regalarle un Rolex, e alla Befana un Bulova da migliaia di euro. Ora, dico, che cacchio mi rappresenta? Cosa le vuoi comunicare?
> Io, da quando so, non riesco a fare quasi più nulla di ciò che facevo prima per lui in termini di pensieri concreti. Tipo a *Natale scorso gli ho regalato una serie di boxer, ma solo perchè avevo svuotato il suo armadio sfrangiando tutto ciò che supponevo o sapevo aveva indossato con lei*, e al compleanno gli ho pagato una cosa che gli piaceva in un negozio mentre facevo acquisti per me. Niente di che, niente che assomigli al prima, non mi viene proprio. E pensare che poco prima del tradimento gli avevo organizzato una festa a sorpresa (lui le detesta, ma disse che quella era stata una delle più belle serate della sua vita) spendendoci mesi per raccogliere i suoi amici sparsi per l'Italia etc etc. e di regali "pensati" è pieno: quasi tutto ciò che ha addosso, dall'orecchino, alla catenina, all'anello, all'orogio, ai bracciali, portafogli, cinture etc sono miei regali, tutti fatti non solo in accasione delle ricorrenze ma spesso solo perchè mi andava.. Ora non mi va più


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Seppellisci tutto per bene e impegnati a fare in modo che le cose migliorino. Scusa la rudezza...sarebbe un augurio.


Grazie.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> sei riuscita a farmi ridere di gusto!!!


Bene 





> io è un periodo in cui sono frastornato. Per la prima volta in 50 anni sono rimasto come un pirla addirittura senza benzina


Lassa stà. E' il minimo . Io stavo per schiantarmi 




> Proprio adesso, metre scrivo, sto facendo un fotolibro con le immagini di noi degli utimi anni.
> Non è il primo, ma è una cosa che ho rimandato per un sacco.
> 
> Forse lo faccio anche per ritrovarmi



Ritrovarsi è forse la fase più complicata, più che ritrovare lei. Ritrovare la fiducia nei propri mezzi sconquassati dagli eventi, e rivedersi con occhi "puri" e disincantati non è semplice, richiede tempo, tanto.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> NON LO SO
> 
> fatto è che poi mi ha fatto leggere una valanga di messaggi di facebook che mi ha sbigottito per la quantità e bassezza dei contatti ricevuti (mi vien da dire...PAZZESCO!)


Nel mio percorso che sto cercando di affrontare,
Mi sto rileggendo tutta la valanga di mail che lui mi ha scritto.
E mi sbalordisco di me stessa.
Ora che mi è passata non mi ritrovo per niente in quegli scritti.
Io non sono così come si ostinava a vedermi quell'altro.
Ma sono invece così come mi vede mio marito.
Per cui nei miei primi passi mi trovo come dire riconfermata.


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Nel mio percorso che sto cercando di affrontare,
> Mi sto rileggendo tutta la valanga di mail che lui mi ha scritto.
> E mi sbalordisco di me stessa.
> Ora che mi è passata non mi ritrovo per niente in quegli scritti.
> ...


Ecco... Primo passo : cancella le mail che non si sa MAI.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco... Primo passo : cancella le mail che non si sa MAI.


mi hai rubato il post di bocca...


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ecco... Primo passo : cancella le mail che non si sa MAI.


A proposito di mail, nel periodo in cui mio marito frequentava l'amante, anch'io scambiai delle mail (e qualche foto) con un tipo che mi vedeva come la madonna in terra. Mi gratificava leggerle; rispondevo facendogli cadere dall'alto ogni parola concessa e ottenevo tantissimo concedendo il minimo sindacale per tenere in piedi la cosa. Ne parlai a mio marito, gli chiesi se voleva vedere le foto del tipo col quale scambiavo qualche chiacchiera e se voleva leggere le mail, ma lui era talmente preso dal suo e distante che non mi cagò di pezza catalogando la questione nella cartella "le tue solite  cazzate di forum". Continuai mettendo qualcosa di più nel piatto ma senza sforare nei numeri di telefono o contatti diversi dalle mail fino a quando non c'era altro da dire, ma solo, eventualmente, da fare. Pratica archiviata.
Ho ancora tutto, foto comprese, dichiarazioni d'amore pazzesche e mie risposte da persona assolutamente non coinvolta. Farei un figurone nel mostrargli tutto (credo) perchè gli dimostrerei che io, al cospetto di una persona che aveva tutte le carte in regola per farmi sbandare e alla quale piacevo (così sembrava), ho mantenuto alto il fronte del rispetto per noi, ma non l'ho fatto finora nè credo lo farò. E' giusto così secondo te?

Pazzesco, scusa per l'intromissione personale


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io passai dei mesi nel fargli delle domande cercando di mettere tutti i pezzi insieme per capire la verità... Adesso 2 anni dopo mi rendo conto del inutilità e della mia ossessione nel chiedere... Alla fine la realtà non la sapremmo mai. Le domande e i dubbi rimaranno irrisolti fino a quando non si tornerà  a capire che forse quello da salvare e preservare sarà più importante e prezioso anche di quei dubbi...


e l'aspetto tragicomico è che scopri se ne valeva la pena ovviamete a posteriori


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A proposito di mail, nel periodo in cui mio marito frequentava l'amante, anch'io scambiai delle mail (e qualche foto) con un tipo che mi vedeva come la madonna in terra. Mi gratificava leggerle; rispondevo facendogli cadere dall'alto ogni parola concessa e ottenevo tantissimo concedendo il minimo sindacale per tenere in piedi la cosa. Ne parlai a mio marito, gli chiesi se voleva vedere le foto del tipo col quale scambiavo qualche chiacchiera e se voleva leggere le mail, ma lui era talmente preso dal suo e distante che non mi cagò di pezza catalogando la questione nella cartella "le tue solite  cazzate di forum". Continuai mettendo qualcosa di più nel piatto ma senza sforare nei numeri di telefono o contatti diversi dalle mail fino a quando non c'era altro da dire, ma solo, eventualmente, da fare. Pratica archiviata.
> Ho ancora tutto, foto comprese, dichiarazioni d'amore pazzesche e mie risposte da persona assolutamente non coinvolta. Farei un figurone nel mostrargli tutto (credo) perchè gli dimostrerei che io, al cospetto di una persona che aveva tutte le carte in regola per farmi sbandare e alla quale piacevo (così sembrava), ho mantenuto alto il fronte del rispetto per noi, ma non l'ho fatto finora nè credo lo farò. E' giusto così secondo te?


Lascia il passato la dove appartiene. Se è rimasto con te saprà anche che le occasioni le hai avute ma hai saputo dire di no. Non serve. E a proposito : anch'io al epoca messaggiavo con un collega, uno che mi piaceva e mi attirava molto, uno che mi capiva ma quando andò sul pesante fermai tutto... E anche il mio non si è accorto di niente. Brutto stronzo


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> e l'aspetto tragicomico è che scopri se ne valeva la pena ovviamete a posteriori




Credo che sia fisiologico, a botta calda, voler sapere tutto tutto. Io l'ho massacrato di interrogatori passando dal ridicolo al patetico e lui rispondeva pure, ma ora che so perfino che tipo di intimo indossava lei e cosa diceva di preciso in certi momenti che me ne faccio? Se tornassi indietro col senno del poi forse mi eviterei l'aggiunta di dolore al dolore, ma temo che ripercorrere certi passaggi abbia fatto più male a lui, facendolo sentire demente totale, che a me. E forse va bene così, le cose vanno come devono andare.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Lascia il passato la dove appartiene. Se è rimasto con te saprà anche che le occasioni le hai avute ma hai saputo dire di no. Non serve. E a proposito : anch'io al epoca messaggiavo con un collega, uno che mi piaceva e mi attirava molto, uno che mi capiva ma quando andò sul pesante fermai tutto... E anche il mio non si è accorto di niente. Brutto stronzo



Evvai!!  Anche tu :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> e l'aspetto tragicomico è che scopri se ne valeva la pena ovviamete a posteriori


Nel caso mio, dopo un primo tentativo di separazione in cui lui decise di non firmare la consensuale, diedi tempo un anno... con calma, per vedere se era rimasto qualcosa da salvare.Piu comunicazione, cambiare alcuni aspetti miei che effettivamente non mi piacevano... No. Non era rimasto niente. Io su Venere e lui su Marte.E arrivò la separazione...


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Evvai!!  Anche tu :rotfl:


:carneval:... E glielo dissi pure a botta calda(gliene ho dette talmente tante che manco me le ricordo tutte) ! Brutto stronzo, avrei potuto renderti cornuto in un batter d'occhio e non te ne eri manco accorto... Sai che c'è?Avrei dovuto farlo... Cosi adesso, invece che musona e scontrosa, sorridevo facendo finta di capirti... Stronzo! :rotfl:


P. S : il collega me lo sono gustato in santa pace dopo la separazione


----------



## JON (25 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Grazie.


Come a Pazzesco, auguro anche a te che le cose si sistemino nel migliore dei modi. Comunque appare evidente che tu ti sia ritrovata, fortunatamente non patisci quella vena narcisista di chi si ostina e persevera, anche senza rendersene conto se vogliamo, a sbagliare e a fare errori che ricadono su chi non se lo merita e che ledono  se stessi ancor prima del rapporto. Bella la tua storia, fai in modo che sia "reale" se davvero ci tieni.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :carneval:... E glielo dissi pure a botta calda(gliene ho dette talmente tante che manco me le ricordo tutte) ! Brutto stronzo, avrei potuto renderti cornuto in un batter d'occhio e non te ne eri manco accorto... Sai che c'è?Avrei dovuto farlo... Cosi adesso, invece che musona e scontrosa, sorridevo facendo finta di capirti... Stronzo! :rotfl:


E difatti, sai quante volte l'ho pensato? Se avessi avuto anch'io qualche scheletro nell'armadio avrei sofferto meno di sicuro, ma va bene così


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> P. S : il collega me lo sono gustato in santa pace dopo la separazione





Yeahhh!!!!!


----------



## JON (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non sei affatto superficiale, sei un uomo ferito che si barcamena come può per non affondare..
> 
> 
> A proposito di regali, un'altra cosa non capisco, specie degli uomini. Il mio migliore amico qualche anno fa scoprì il tradimento della moglie, sempre attraverso i messaggi (la storia era ancora in corso) e successe l'apocalisse. Lei lasciò immediatamente l'amante, il marito non lasciò lei ma le fece vivere mesi e mesi d'inferno, salvo a Natale, vista la passione di lei per gli orologi, regalarle un Rolex, e alla Befana un Bulova da migliaia di euro. Ora, dico, che cacchio mi rappresenta? Cosa le vuoi comunicare?
> Io, da quando so, non riesco a fare quasi più nulla di ciò che facevo prima per lui in termini di pensieri concreti. Tipo a Natale scorso gli ho regalato una serie di boxer, ma solo perchè avevo svuotato il suo armadio sfrangiando tutto ciò che supponevo o sapevo aveva indossato con lei, e al compleanno gli ho pagato una cosa che gli piaceva in un negozio mentre facevo acquisti per me. Niente di che, niente che assomigli al prima, non mi viene proprio. E* pensare che poco prima del tradimento gli avevo organizzato una festa a sorpresa (lui le detesta, ma disse che quella era stata una delle più belle serate della sua vita) spendendoci mesi per raccogliere i suoi amici sparsi per l'Italia etc etc. e di regali "pensati" è pieno: quasi tutto ciò che ha addosso, dall'orecchino, alla catenina, all'anello, all'orogio, ai bracciali, portafogli, cinture etc sono miei regali, tutti fatti non solo in accasione delle ricorrenze ma spesso solo perchè mi andava.. Ora non mi va più*


Che peccato.


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E difatti, sai quante volte l'ho pensato? Se avessi avuto anch'io qualche scheletro nell'armadio avrei sofferto meno di sicuro, ma va bene così


Io così mi resi conto che non c'è giustificazione che tenga riguardo al tradimento almeno nel caso mio.Lui alla confessione che avvene mesi dopo mi portò come giustificazione tutto quello che contemporaneamente aveva fatto a me :lasciarmi sola, trascurarmi, farmi male, rabbia accumulata. Ma io non ero arrivata al punto di tradirlo. Lui si con annessa umiliazione... E se il tradimento glielo potevo perdonare, l'umiliazione di avermela portata a casa e di negare l'evidenza facevo molta faticad a accettarla. Si può ricostruire tutto ma quando la complicita e la comunicazione son andate nonostante i tentativi di recupero è finita per davvero...


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Che peccato.



Che peccato che non mi vada più o che lui abbia "ricambiato" con un bel paio di corna ben assestate? 

Comunque abbiamo buttato anche gli orpelli, anello compreso che indossava quando incontrava lei. Sono gesti che non hanno nulla di razionale, ma almeno sul mio corpo ora non toccano le stesse cose che hanno toccato quello di lei. Mi viene da vomitare al pensiero, dovrei buttare alle ortiche il suo, di lui, corpo, ma mi consolo pensando che a quest'ora c'è stato ricambio totale di cellule epidermiche, capelli etc :rotfl: :rotfl: (Dottoressa Eratò, dico bene?)


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Che peccato che non mi vada più o che lui abbia "ricambiato" con un bel paio di corna ben assestate?
> 
> Comunque abbiamo buttato anche gli orpelli, anello compreso che indossava quando incontrava lei. Sono gesti che non hanno nulla di razionale, ma almeno sul mio corpo ora non toccano le stesse cose che hanno toccato quello di lei. Mi viene da vomitare al pensiero, dovrei buttare alle ortiche il suo, di lui, corpo, ma mi consolo pensando che a quest'ora c'è stato ricambio totale di cellule epidermiche, capelli etc :rotfl: :rotfl: (Dottoressa Eratò, dico bene?)


Giustissimo cara collega:up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io così mi resi conto che non c'è giustificazione che tenga riguardo al tradimento almeno nel caso mio.Lui alla confessione che avvene mesi dopo mi portò come giustificazione tutto quello che contemporaneamente aveva fatto a me :lasciarmi sola, trascurarmi, farmi male, rabbia accumulata. Ma io non ero arrivata al punto di tradirlo. Lui si con annessa umiliazione... E se il tradimento glielo potevo perdonare, l'umiliazione di avermela portata a casa e di negare l'evidenza facevo molta faticad a accettarla. Si può ricostruire tutto ma quando la complicita e la comunicazione son andate nonostante i tentativi di recupero è finita per davvero...



L'aggravante di averla portata in casa è un'ulteriore umiliazione, lo capisco. L'amante di mio marito premeva e insisteva affinchè organizzassero di andare in vacanza nello stesso posto (loro e noi)  in modo da conoscerci "casualmente" e loro da potersi frequentare più liberamente. A me sembrano pensieri da folli scatenati, da ricovero,  e per fortuna lui non ha minimamente preso in considerazione la faccenda. Se mi avesse sottoposta anche ad una cosa del genere non so se sarei riuscita a tentare di superare la faccenda.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Giustissimo cara collega:up:


Collega è una parola grossa , sono solo chinesiologa


----------



## angela (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Si tutto vero.
> Devo anche dire che fin dalla prima ammissione mi ha detto che si sono incontrati due volte due. E tutto è andato così storto che stavo montando un casino per una cosa risibile e chiusa da tempo.
> 
> Al che ho un tantino sclerato e non siamo tornati sull'argomento se non dopo vari giorni.
> ...


Ciao Pazzesco, stavo leggendo il tuo tread ma davanti all'ammissione delle "due volte" non ho resistito. 
Anche mio marito ha ammesso "due volte" quando invece le "volte" erano state ennemila!!! Ma cos'è una formula standard quella di dire due volte?!?! La insegnano in qualche corso per "scuse" credibili!?! 
capisco il tuo sentire e il tuo smarrimento (siamo coetanei) e l'idea di ritrovarsi dopo altre 20 anni a scoprire che la persona che abbiamo accanto non è la stessa che avevamo in mente e' devastante. Ma forse il punto è questo, perché la nostra idea e' così diversa dalla realtà? Dove ci siamo costruiti questo mondo parallelo? 
Ti abbraccio e spero che il tuo percorso sia, se non facile (perché non lo è) almeno breve.

Angela


----------



## JON (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ringrazio veramente tutti dei consigli, della vicinanza, direi quasi dell'affettoJON i messaggi di approccio su facebook mi sono stati mostrati da lei per dire che ha avuto ed ha tutt'ora una valanga di possibilità. Ma non le interessavano e non le interessano. Afferma che è stato un passaggio a vuoto stimolato da una persona che la ascoltava e guardava con occhi diversi. La appagava pensare di essere così apprezzata e desiderata e...bhè le cose che ho visto scritte e dette in molte di queste situazioni.Credo per rendermi la cosa meno dolorosa non entra nei particolari, e dice che la brevissima relazione avuta ha avuto risvolti 'carnali' fallimentari, dovuti ai suoi sensi di colpa e al fatto che, sempre sostiene lei, cercava principalmente tenerezza e presenza (mah....). Tanto che la mancanza del completamento sessuale ha portato in poco tempo l'altra persona a una situazione quasi di fastidio. La mancata sintonia ha fatto svanire ogni interesse reciproco. Per JON, Tullio e Mary, lato mio ci sto davvero provando: ieri mi sono presentato dove ha la sua attività con un mazzo di fiori pazzesco (non crisantemi, che magari, visto il calendario e la situazione, a qualcuno il dubbio viene). L'ho abbracciata forte, ho cercato di asciugarle qualcuna della miriade di lacrime e sono andato. Certo che convivere con questa fragilità ed insicurezza è proprio oneroso e i dubbi che continuano a lacerare le mie sensazioni sul futuro sono denti di squalo che mi opprimono la carne e che richiederanno una tenacia che non sono per niente sicuro di avere.  Intanto ci provo


Puoi anche sottacerli quei particolari, come vedi a conoscerli ti rendono solo più dubbioso. Stai certo che laddove lei abbia ritenuto bene di ometterli allora lo ha fatto. Mentre tu li ritieni ora parte di voi, è probabile che per lei sia il contrario. Senza nulla toglere al fatto che quello che è fatto è fatto ormai, tu non commettere l'errore di indorartela da solo la pillola. Prendi di di questa storia la cruda realtà e continua sul tuo percorso per quello che ritieni giusto fare. Se le cose sono destinate ad andare megli te ne accorgerai, spero per te che tua moglie saprà fare bene la parte che le compete. Per quanto brutta la tua storia, almeno non soffre di quell'accanimento e confusione che spesso affligge storie simili, non credo tu debba sentirti minimamente un coglione per come stai decidendo di affrontarla, la cazzata più grande che potresti fare ora è perdere le staffe e aggiungere del tuo ad un momento di forte squilibrio. Cosa che si ripercuoterebbe sui vostri figli, che invece possono essere solo che fieri di averti come padre.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Anche mio marito ha ammesso "due volte" quando invece le "volte" erano state ennemila!!! Ma cos'è una formula standard quella di dire due volte?!?!



Ajò, pure il mio ha scopato due volte, due volte ci ha fatto sesso al telefono e due volte aveva detto di averla vista. 

 Il pompino però è stato uno solo (ffiuuuuuuu) :rotfl:


----------



## JON (25 Ottobre 2015)

A Pazzesco...non ho capito se sai o no chi fosse l'altro?


----------



## JON (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ajò, pure il mio ha scopato due volte, due volte ci ha fatto sesso al telefono e due volte aveva detto di averla vista.
> 
> Il pompino però è stato uno solo (ffiuuuuuuu) :rotfl:


Vabbè dai, dicono la verità.
Cioè, due volte riferite ad ogni specialità....due di questo, due di quell'altro e un altro paio ancora.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ajò, pure il mio ha scopato due volte, due volte ci ha fatto sesso al telefono e due volte aveva detto di averla vista.
> 
> Il pompino però è stato uno solo (ffiuuuuuuu) :rotfl:


Credo che rientri nel concetto: "una è poco e due son troppe "  boh ....magari il 2 è un numero ritenuto accettabile e credibile dal traditore.  Se ti dice solo una volta sicuramente il tradito non ci  crede, allora un 2 ci sta  un 3 virerebbe verso una  "relazione", troppo grave  poco giustificabile.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo che rientri nel concetto: "una è poco e due son troppe "  boh ....magari il 2 è un numero ritenuto accettabile e credibile dal traditore.  Se ti dice solo una volta sicuramente il tradito non ci  crede, allora un 2 ci sta  un 3 virerebbe verso una  "relazione", troppo grave  poco giustificabile.



Ahahaha!!! Giusto, è un sano compromesso :up:


----------



## angela (25 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo che rientri nel concetto: "una è poco e due son troppe "  boh ....magari il 2 è un numero ritenuto accettabile e credibile dal traditore.  Se ti dice solo una volta sicuramente il tradito non ci  crede, allora un 2 ci sta  un 3 virerebbe verso una  "relazione", troppo grave  poco giustificabile.


Esattamente!!!  
Che tristezza!!!! Avrei preferito un'ammissione leale e sincera da subito. Ma a chi tradisce il concetto della lealtà non è molto chiaro!!!


----------



## angela (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ahahaha!!! Giusto, è un sano compromesso :up:


E certo!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque Pazzesco non cercare coerenza in un atto per eccellenza incoerente e sleale come il tradimento.Non la troverai. Cerca di smaltire, parla con lei dei tuoi sentimenti, parla dei tuoi sbalzi e delle tue paure. Se lei ti ama cercherà di ascoltarti e capirti, troverà  la pazienza in mezzo alla sua di insofferenza per averti fatto del male. E poi si vedrà.... Calma e pazienza. E poi capirete insieme se ne vale la pena andare avanti.


----------



## zagor (25 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Comunque Pazzesco non cercare coerenza in un atto per eccellenza incoerente e sleale come il tradimento.Non la troverai. Cerca di smaltire, parla con lei dei tuoi sentimenti, parla dei tuoi sbalzi e delle tue paure. Se lei ti ama cercherà di ascoltarti e capirti, troverà  la pazienza in mezzo alla sua di insofferenza per averti fatto del male. E poi si vedrà.... Calma e pazienza. E poi capirete insieme se ne vale la pena andare avanti.



Non vale mai la pena. 
E non credo neanche all'esistenza di soglie limite oltre le quali diventa impossibile perdonare. L'atto fisico è a mio parere l'unico ed il solo confine invalicabile. Le mail, i caffè  insieme, i bacetti e gli strusciamenti post-adolescenziali sono tutte cose superabili, ma cosa può esserci di più grave della scopata? La scopata nel talamo nuziale? La vacanza insieme? Chi accetta e perdona, perdona tutto, una volta digerito il tradimento.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> A Pazzesco...non ho capito se sai o no chi fosse l'altro?


lei mi ha detto che non lo conosco
pare sia sposato e con due figli poco più piccoli dei nostri


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Comunque Pazzesco non cercare coerenza in un atto per eccellenza incoerente e sleale come il tradimento.Non la troverai. Cerca di smaltire, parla con lei dei tuoi sentimenti, parla dei tuoi sbalzi e delle tue paure. Se lei ti ama cercherà di ascoltarti e capirti, troverà  la pazienza in mezzo alla sua di insofferenza per averti fatto del male. E poi si vedrà.... Calma e pazienza. E poi capirete insieme se ne vale la pena andare avanti.


devo dire di averci pensato, nella seconda settimana. Nella prima ero talmente sconvolto da non riuscire a fare niente se non galleggiare professionalmente e tentare di non fare trapelare nulla sopratutto con i figli.

Cosi, giusto per provare ho fatto lo spiritoso con qualche signora al supermercato, alla pompa di benzina, persino nell'hotel dove mi ero momentaneamente esliato con una comitiva diretta all'Expo e davvero ho avuto sentore di quanto siano fragile e precarie le relazioni. In particolar modo con la comitiva Expo il riscontro è stato istantaneo.
Fame di specialità locali?

Io però, anche adesso, di fame ne ho zero, per cui farò tesoro del tuo consiglio, tanto più che mi costa zero fatica attuarlo.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Non vale mai la pena.
> E non credo neanche all'esistenza di soglie limite oltre le quali diventa impossibile perdonare. L'atto fisico è a mio parere l'unico ed il solo confine invalicabile. Le mail, i caffè  insieme, i bacetti e gli strusciamenti post-adolescenziali sono tutte cose superabili, ma cosa può esserci di più grave della scopata? La scopata nel talamo nuziale? La vacanza insieme? Chi accetta e perdona, perdona tutto, una volta digerito il tradimento.


A volte (ora) mi chiedo perchè questa ossessione per l'atto sessuale, io per primo eh, intendiamoci. 

Ma quando più giovane, ho vissuto all'estero, negli Stati Uniti, per qualche tempo e la rilevanza della cosa prima del matrimonio è quasi inesistente ed ho conosciuto diverse coppie razionalmente stabili che vivano l'atto non dico come l'espletare una necessità  fisiologica, ma con una connotazione che ben poco aveva di trasgressivo.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Ciao Pazzesco, stavo leggendo il tuo tread ma davanti all'ammissione delle "due volte" non ho resistito.
> Anche mio marito ha ammesso "due volte" quando invece le "volte" erano state ennemila!!! Ma cos'è una formula standard quella di dire due volte?!?! La insegnano in qualche corso per "scuse" credibili!?!
> capisco il tuo sentire e il tuo smarrimento (siamo coetanei) e l'idea di ritrovarsi dopo altre 20 anni a scoprire che la persona che abbiamo accanto non è la stessa che avevamo in mente e' devastante. Ma forse il punto è questo, perché la nostra idea e' così diversa dalla realtà? Dove ci siamo costruiti questo mondo parallelo?
> Ti abbraccio e spero che il tuo percorso sia, se non facile (perché non lo è) almeno breve.
> ...


grazie Angela 
io credo che il problema nasce quando la percezione illusoria che abbiamo diventa una necessità tanto forte da portarci a crearci un mondo ideale perchè abbiamo bisogno di convircerci che siamo sicuri, tranquilli ed appagati, con a fianco una persona che si avvicina alla perfezione (almeno per gli aspetti che ci servono). Così si trascurano segnali e si omettono comportamenti, ed il passo verso l'abisso è compiuto


----------



## disincantata (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> A volte (ora) mi chiedo perchè questa ossessione per l'atto sessuale, io per primo eh, intendiamoci.
> 
> Ma quando più giovane, ho vissuto all'estero, negli Stati Uniti, per qualche tempo e la rilevanza della cosa prima del matrimonio è quasi inesistente ed ho conosciuto diverse coppie razionalmente stabili che vivano l'atto non dico come l'espletare una necessità  fisiologica, ma con una connotazione che ben poco aveva di trasgressivo.



Siete piu' voi uomini ad essere ossessionati dal sesso  quando venite traditi.

Le donne in generale si inca@ piu' per tutto il contorno, bugie, tempo fuori casa, musi immotivati, palle raccontate all'amichetta, tempi e modi di tradire, ma l'ultimo problema e' come e quante volte lo hanno  fatto. Mai chiesto ne mai mi e' interessato. Il Dove a volte scoccia molto molto  di piu'.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Siete piu' voi uomini ad essere ossessionati dal sesso  quando venite traditi.
> 
> Le donne in generale si inca@ piu' per tutto il contorno, bugie, tempo fuori casa, musi immotivati, palle raccontate all'amichetta, tempi e modi di tradire, ma l'ultimo problema e' come e quante volte lo hanno  fatto. Mai chiesto ne mai mi e' interessato. Il Dove a volte scoccia molto molto  di piu'.


ma sai che hai ragione?
Perchè mi brucia tanto? Ego sminuito? Invida del pene (altrui)?
Devo smettere di pensarci


----------



## disincantata (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ma sai che hai ragione?
> Perchè mi brucia tanto? Ego sminuito? Invida del pene (altrui)?
> Devo smettere di pensarci



Perche'   temete molto il paragone. Soprattutto passati gli anta.
'


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche'   temete molto il paragone. Soprattutto passati gli anta.
> '


Dici? Su questo non sono sicuro, tanto più che, parlo per me, parrebbe con l'altro essere vicenda chiusa e sepolta.
Io penso sia più un fatto di possessività.
La dico male: di segnare il territorio


----------



## Eratò (25 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche'   temete molto il paragone. Soprattutto passati gli anta.
> '


Considerate vpstra moglie come territorio vostro che non va violato. E se viene violato è perché quel maschio è più dominante di voi,piu forte e più potente...tipo i leoni insomma.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Siete piu' voi uomini ad essere ossessionati dal sesso  quando venite traditi.
> 
> Le donne in generale si inca@ piu' per tutto il contorno, bugie, tempo fuori casa, musi immotivati, palle raccontate all'amichetta, tempi e modi di tradire, ma l'ultimo problema e' come e quante volte lo hanno  fatto. Mai chiesto ne mai mi e' interessato. Il Dove a volte scoccia molto molto  di piu'.


Vero.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Considerate vpstra moglie come territorio vostro che non va violato. E se viene violato è perché quel maschio è più dominante di voi,piu forte e più potente...tipo i leoni insomma.


si, mi ritrovo in questa considerazione


----------



## angela (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ma sai che hai ragione?
> Perchè mi brucia tanto? Ego sminuito? Invida del pene (altrui)?
> Devo smettere di pensarci


Credo che il "bruciore" derivi principalmente dall'essersi resi conto che il mondo così come lo si conosceva non era la realtà o quanto meno non lo era per una metà della mela! 
risvegliarsi nel mondo reale e' una doccia molto fredda. Io ancora non mi capacito. E sai qual è la cosa che mi sconvolge di più? Sapere che la chiave del benessere e' solo nelle mie mai. Chi ha tradito non può fare altro che dimostrarsi pentito (ovviamente se ha voglia di continuare la relazione) ma chi deve azzerare il contatore sei tu. Sei tu che hai in mano la partita ora, sei tu che puoi creare un nuovo futuro. 
Spesso ho pensato che il passato non può condizionare così tanto il futuro che il passato è qualcosa di finito ma ha inevitabilmente riscritto le regole. 
Si possono riscrivere nuove regole imparando da ciò che è stato? Si può ripartire da dove il discorso in qualche misura e' stato interrotto? Non lo so...io ci sto provando. A fasi alterne vedo possibilità e ostacoli in egual misura. 
A volte penso che questo amore vada la pena di essere rivissuto con più consapevolezza ma dall'altra penso che se fosse stato amore non sarebbe caduto così in basso. 
Non lo so. Ogni storia e ogni coppia ha le sue ragioni. Ogni persona nel tradimento si trova ad affrontare i suoi fantasmi.
Anche chi ha tradito non se la passa tanto bene (credo) ma almeno aveva una possibilità di scelta. Poteva scegliere cosa fare e ha scelto la strada che riteneva più giusta in quel preciso momento della sua vita, inconsapevole (?) delle conseguenze. 

Angela


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Credo che il "bruciore" derivi principalmente dall'essersi resi conto che il mondo così come lo si conosceva non era la realtà o quanto meno non lo era per una metà della mela!
> risvegliarsi nel mondo reale e' una doccia molto fredda. Io ancora non mi capacito. E sai qual è la cosa che mi sconvolge di più? Sapere che la chiave del benessere e' solo nelle mie mai. Chi ha tradito non può fare altro che dimostrarsi pentito (ovviamente se ha voglia di continuare la relazione) ma chi deve azzerare il contatore sei tu. Sei tu che hai in mano la partita ora, sei tu che puoi creare un nuovo futuro.
> Spesso ho pensato che il passato non può condizionare così tanto il futuro che il passato è qualcosa di finito ma ha inevitabilmente riscritto le regole.
> Si possono riscrivere nuove regole imparando da ciò che è stato? Si può ripartire da dove il discorso in qualche misura e' stato interrotto? Non lo so...io ci sto provando. A fasi alterne vedo possibilità e ostacoli in egual misura.
> ...


proprio per questo è così difficile ricostruire: abbiamo il dubbio di scavare nella sabbia


----------



## LTD (25 Ottobre 2015)

*sì. è pazzesco*

ho letto tutto, mi dispiace molto per te.
ho pianto leggendoti. Sto vivendo un inferno, e non intravvedo nemmeno l'uscita dal tunnel.
Sono stata tradita, oscenamente, orribilmente, e al momento non posso prendere decisioni.
Era molto meglio una pugnalata.
Niente sarà più come prima, qualunque cosa capiti. La bomba scoppierà quando sarà il suo tempo.
Non ho fretta, ormai ho già perso tutto.

Ho pensato a tante cose leggendoti. Spero per te e per la tua famiglia che tua moglie si riveli all'altezza del tuo amore e la vostra storia non finisca come la mia. Vale sempre la pena provarci se vi amate ancora. C'è sempre tempo per buttare via tutto, ma una sola occasione per salvarlo.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ho letto tutto, mi dispiace molto per te.
> ho pianto leggendoti. Sto vivendo un inferno, e non intravvedo nemmeno l'uscita dal tunnel.
> Sono stata tradita, oscenamente, orribilmente, e al momento non posso prendere decisioni.
> Era molto meglio una pugnalata.
> ...


GRAZIE Eledriel
sono in pieno maremoto con una candela in mano
ti stringo fortissimo e ti auguro tutto il coraggio di cui hai bisogno!


----------



## angela (25 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> proprio per questo è così difficile ricostruire: abbiamo il dubbio di scavare nella sabbia


Già ...il dubbio. È un concetto che una volta entrato difficilmente potrà essere abbandonato., ma forse è possibile conviverci o quanto meno sapere che il "certo" non esiste se non nella nostra testa e che l'inderterminatezza e' insita in ogni relazione.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Non vale mai la pena.
> E non credo neanche all'esistenza di soglie limite oltre le quali diventa impossibile perdonare. L'atto fisico è a mio parere l'unico ed il solo confine invalicabile. Le mail, i caffè  insieme, i bacetti e gli strusciamenti post-adolescenziali sono tutte cose superabili, ma cosa può esserci di più grave della scopata? La scopata nel talamo nuziale? La vacanza insieme? Chi accetta e perdona, perdona tutto, una volta digerito il tradimento.


Come anche hanno detto altre, quella di cui parli credo sia una prerogativa quasi esclusivamente maschile; per noi donne i limiti sono altri. La scopata nel letto matrimoniale non si può sentire, è una violazione dell'intimità non paragonabile alla stessa scopata in un motel. C'è altro in ballo, la mancanza di rispetto non solo della compagna di vita, ma proprio dell'essere umano. A me hanno ferito molto di più certe cose poetiche che ho letto rivolte a lei, anche se poi ho scoperto essere scopiazzate, che non le foto pornografiche che si sono scambiati, più immaginarlo dirle "ti amo" che non vedermelo che se la tromba, più pensare che desiderasse accarezzarla che non mentre si faceva fare un pompino in macchina alla luce di un lampione. Non so spiegare diversamente...


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Ottobre 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Già ...il dubbio. È un concetto che una volta entrato difficilmente potrà essere abbandonato., ma forse è possibile conviverci o quanto meno sapere che il "certo" non esiste se non nella nostra testa e che l'inderterminatezza e' insita in ogni relazione.



Angela, però è anche vero che non nutrire mai alcun tipo di dubbio sulla persona che amiamo non è poi così sano. Va bene la fiducia e ci mancherebbe, ma non lasciarsi sfiorare neanche minimamente dalla possibilità che possa rivelarsi qualche "aspetto umano" del nostro partner in tutta una vita insieme, è un po' da ottusi (lo dico per me). Abbandonarsi totalmente nella coppia perdendo di vista l'individualità dell'altro, che poi ce la urla col tradimento (ne abbiamo già parlato  ) è un errore che si fa a monte. Lo dico, ovviamente, col senno di poi, ma ben venga il dubbio come costante del resto della nostra vita. Almeno ci tiene sveglie :rotfl:


----------



## LTD (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Come anche hanno detto altre, quella di cui parli credo sia una prerogativa quasi esclusivamente maschile; per noi donne i limiti sono altri. La scopata nel letto matrimoniale non si può sentire, è una violazione dell'intimità non paragonabile alla stessa scopata in un motel. C'è altro in ballo, la mancanza di rispetto non solo della compagna di vita, ma proprio dell'essere umano. A me hanno ferito molto di più certe cose poetiche che ho letto rivolte a lei, anche se poi ho scoperto essere scopiazzate, che non le foto pornografiche che si sono scambiati, più immaginarlo dirle "ti amo" che non vedermelo che se la tromba, più pensare che desiderasse accarezzarla che non mentre si faceva fare un pompino in macchina alla luce di un lampione. Non so spiegare diversamente...





ti sei spiegata benissimo. E' così anche per me.


----------



## disincantata (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Angela, però è anche vero che non nutrire mai alcun tipo di dubbio sulla persona che amiamo non è poi così sano. Va bene la fiducia e ci mancherebbe, ma non lasciarsi sfiorare neanche minimamente dalla possibilità che possa rivelarsi qualche "aspetto umano" del nostro partner in tutta una vita insieme, è un po' da ottusi (lo dico per me). Abbandonarsi totalmente nella coppia perdendo di vista l'individualità dell'altro, che poi ce la urla col tradimento (ne abbiamo già parlato  ) è un errore che si fa a monte. Lo dico, ovviamente, col senno di poi, ma ben venga il dubbio come costante del resto della nostra vita. Almeno ci tiene sveglie :rotfl:



Per certi versi e' così,  non aver vissuto la relazione  con il dubbio e' stato un errore, ma vivere una vita di coppia sempre con il dubbio sarebbe stato un inferno e non avrebbe evitato il tradimento. 
DURANTE un lungo matrimonio capita che il dubbio ti sfiori, leggero, poi ti rassicuri  da sola perche' pensi a come stai con lui e trovi di starci benissimo e soprattutto pensi sia reciproca la cosa.
 E le poche volte che chiedi hai le piu' ampie rassicurazioni, false ovviamente, ma tu ci  credi. Sei tu la matta che si fa sfiorare  da dubbi.
Negano pure davanti alle prove.
E tu stessa stenti a crederci QUANDO le hai sotto il naso.

Ovvio che con il senno del poi cambieremmo tante cose, ma basterebbe?
Io ho piu' l'impressione di aver sbagliato marito, anche se non ne ho ancora conosciuto  uno che preferirei a lui.


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per certi versi e' così,  non aver vissuto la relazione  con il dubbio e' stato un errore, ma vivere una vita di coppia sempre con il dubbio sarebbe stato un inferno e non avrebbe evitato il tradimento.
> 
> Ovvio che con il senno del poi cambieremmo tante cose, ma basterebbe?
> Io ho piu' l'impressione di aver sbagliato marito, anche se non ne ho ancora conosciuto  uno che preferirei a lui.


il problema è doppio: avere dubbi, sospetti tiene l'altra persona in allarme facendole magari evitare grossolani errori per non farsi beccare, ed in più scazza la persona che fedele è davvero.

Il mio caso è sintomatico, io fiducia totale in lei = zero controllo 
lei un po' gelosa, senza eccessi = controlli 'a campione' di mio cellular e computer = mie incazzature

Non sono per niente certo che uno mio maggior presidio avrebbe cambiato nulla. Sappiamo benissimo quanto sia facile ritagliarsi tempo mentale e fisico per fare quello che si vuole. Rendi forse la cosa meno semplice, ma tutto lì.
E al contrario, il sospettoso si logora in indizi autoreferenziali


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> il problema è doppio: avere dubbi, sospetti tiene l'altra persona in allarme facendole magari evitare grossolani errori per non farsi beccare, ed in più scazza la persona che fedele è davvero.
> 
> Il mio caso è sintomatico, io fiducia totale in lei = zero controllo
> lei un po' gelosa, senza eccessi = controlli 'a campione' di mio cellular e computer = mie incazzature
> ...


E' proprio vero che a tradire sono spesso i piu' gelosi, i piu' possessivi (e in definitiva i piu' insicuri). 
Anche io avevo fiducia totale. Mai fatto un controllo. Mai preso in mano il suo cellulare. 
Dopo il tradimento ho avuto una fase in cui invece lo controllavo ossessivamente. E mi sentivo meschina. Ora non lo faccio piu', sono tornata in me, anche se mi lascia il telefono incustodito sotto il naso.
Per tornare invece al discorso di prima esco dal coro di chi ritiene che la scopata sia l'ultimo dei pensieri. Non ci posso pensare che mi sale un fottone.....anzi meglio che parliamo d'altro.....


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

*un po' di sana paranoia*

Ieri siamo stati volutamente lontani, semplicemente per avere tempo ognuno per sè.
A sera tutto bene, parliamo ed arriviamo a essere reciprocamente molto affettuosi, scherzando e sbaciucchiandoci, anche a letto, insieme, abbracciati.

Faccio un passo indietro, nei momenti brutti, le ho rinfacciato di essere da sempre egoista, di fare promesse e serialmente di non mantenerle.
Una su tutte, smettere di fumare. 100 volte ha smesso e 100 ha ripreso.

Per l'ennesima volta mi dice che è convinta e, a partire da oggi, avrebbe smesso. Definitivamente.

Esce questa mattina presto (per la sua attività è una cosa consueta) e quando torna mi accorgo che non ha mantenuto la promessa. Glielo chiedo e candidamente ammette. Andrebbe omologato il record di promessa infranta.

Attenzione è chiaro che è il fatto simbolico a colpirmi, in un momento in cui ho bisogno di rassicurazioni  vedo questa non come semplice noncuranza (è già ritengo la noncuranza di per sè atteggiamento grave in senso assoluto), ma come un deliberato silenzioso messaggio di lei mi strilla "non sarò mai come pensi io sia!!!"

E io ritorno ad essere paranoico


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ieri siamo stati volutamente lontani, semplicemente per avere tempo ognuno per sè.
> A sera tutto bene, parliamo ed arriviamo a essere reciprocamente molto affettuosi, scherzando e sbaciucchiandoci, anche a letto, insieme, abbracciati.
> 
> Faccio un passo indietro, nei momenti brutti, le ho rinfacciato di essere da sempre egoista, di fare promesse e serialmente di non mantenerle.
> ...


Ma che rompicoglioni!!!!
Ma ti pare che in un momento cosi' delicato si possa pensare a smettere di fumare??? Io ne fumavo il doppio in quel periodo, mi svegliavo pure nel cuore della notte e uscivo a fumare. Compagna amica confidente. Sigaretta. 
Cosa fai vuoi metterla alla prova? Mi sembra un po' infantile come cosa.


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma che rompicoglioni!!!!
> Ma ti pare che in un momento cosi' delicato si possa pensare a smettere di fumare??? Io ne fumavo il doppio in quel periodo, mi svegliavo pure nel cuore della notte e uscivo a fumare. Compagna amica confidente. Sigaretta.
> Cosa fai vuoi metterla alla prova? Mi sembra un po' infantile come cosa.


Si, la voglio mettere alla prova!!!
Perchè non ci puo stare? Non può fare un cazzo di sacrificio uno per dirmi che ci tiene ed è pronta a sforzarsi e a venirmi incontro??

Mi sento sempre io conciliante, che abbozzo, che capisco.
Si sono un rompicoglioni ma CAZZO una volta, QUESTA VOLTA, fammi capire che ci sei anche tu


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ieri siamo stati volutamente lontani, semplicemente per avere tempo ognuno per sè.
> A sera tutto bene, parliamo ed arriviamo a essere reciprocamente molto affettuosi, scherzando e sbaciucchiandoci, anche a letto, insieme, abbracciati.
> 
> Faccio un passo indietro, nei momenti brutti, le ho rinfacciato di essere da sempre egoista, di fare promesse e serialmente di non mantenerle.
> ...



Sbagli tu a chiederglielo in questo momento, sbaglia lei a rassicurarti. Più lei però  perchè sa bene che non ce la può fare da un momento all'altro. Non farne però un simbolo, la dipendenza dal fumo è difficile da gestire; valuta altri tipi di patti.
Hai bisogno di dimostrazioni concrete, capisco bene di cosa parli, ma datti e dalle tempo.


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Si, la voglio mettere alla prova!!!
> Perchè non ci puo stare? Non può fare un cazzo di sacrificio uno per dirmi che ci tiene ed è pronta a sforzarsi e a venirmi incontro??
> 
> Mi sento sempre io conciliante, che abbozzo, che capisco.
> Si sono un rompicoglioni ma CAZZO una volta, QUESTA VOLTA, fammi capire che ci sei anche tu


Non mi sembra che non ti abbia fatto capire che ora c'e'. 
Questi sono piccoli ricatti che portano a mentire. 
Su sta storia del fumo chissa' cosa devi avere martellato in questi anni. Non si smette perche' e' un'altro a dirtelo, se smettera' sara' perche' lei lo vorra' per se stessa. Ci deve arrivare da sola. 
E' una dipendenza, e tu lo sai, e' autolesionista da parte tua costringerla, nella debolezza del frangente, a farti promesse che sai non potra' mantenere.


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ieri siamo stati volutamente lontani, semplicemente per avere tempo ognuno per sè.
> A sera tutto bene, parliamo ed arriviamo a essere reciprocamente molto affettuosi, scherzando e sbaciucchiandoci, anche a letto, insieme, abbracciati.
> 
> Faccio un passo indietro, nei momenti brutti, le ho rinfacciato di essere da sempre egoista, di fare promesse e serialmente di non mantenerle.
> ...


Cazzarola.... Non la trattare da adolescente che l'eta adulta l'ha superata da un pezzo e non sei suo padre.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ok, bambini a una festa, mi sono letto un sacco di roba su Juan. Ho letto post spettacolari.
> 
> Ci sono vari punti di contatto, banalmente anche io sono ingegnere.
> 
> ...


Quali sono i mattoni di cui accenni?

Sulla percezione di cosa avete costruito hai confusione perchè  metti tua moglie come un'entità speculare a te. E' sbagliato in parte questo pensiero, perchè se hai un dubbio lo devi avere su te stesso non su chi ti ha trascinato a viva  forza a dubitare. 

Quest'ultimo pensiero scritto ha quel messaggio che deve portare la persona stessa(te) a non trasformare il passato, il PROPRIO passato, in un ricordo confuso. Il passato appartiene al passato con la percezione che aveva nel passato. Disturbarlo, trasformarlo senza viverlo è uno dei tanti giri viziosi della conseguenza del tradimento, farlo è sbagliato.


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cazzarola.... Non la trattare da adolescente che l'eta adulta l'ha superata da un pezzo e non sei suo padre.


Mary, Eratò e Tessa avete ragione trarre simbologie da episodi irrilevanti è infantile.
Mi prendo Prozac e valium


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quali sono i mattoni di cui accenni?
> 
> Sulla percezione di cosa avete costruito hai confusione perchè  metti tua moglie come un'entità speculare a te. E' sbagliato in parte questo pensiero, perchè se hai un dubbio lo devi avere su te stesso non su chi ti ha trascinato a viva  forza a dubitare.
> 
> Quest'ultimo pensiero scritto ha quel messaggio che deve portare la persona stessa(te) a non trasformare il passato, il PROPRIO passato, in un ricordo confuso. Il passato appartiene al passato con la percezione che aveva nel passato. Disturbarlo, trasformarlo senza viverlo è uno dei tanti giri viziosi della conseguenza del tradimento, farlo è sbagliato.


Urka Ultimo, non ho capito. 
Mi prendo il tempo per metabolizzare quanto hai scritto


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Mary, Eratò e Tessa avete ragione trarre simbologie da episodi irrilevanti è infantile.
> Mi prendo Prozac e valium


Non ti prendere niente, fatti un giro in macchina e ascolta questa ad alto volume.[video=youtube_share;l482T0yNkeo]http://youtu.be/l482T0yNkeo[/video]


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ho scelto questo titolo e questo nick perchè non faccio altro che ripetermelo. Scoprire che mia moglie mi ha tradito è pazzesco.
> 
> E' anche pazzeco che mi sia iscritto a questo forum e pazzesco che abbia trovato un riscontro in tutti quasi tutti i messaggi che ho letto, di un fiato.
> 
> ...


Ok la famiglia Mattel, ma ogni tanto anche la Barbie ha bisogno di una strapazzata da un uomo che non sia il solito Ken. 

Passaci sopra. Sarà più eccitante sapere di avere a fianco una donna "viva" e non una bambolina.


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non ti prendere niente, fatti un giro in macchina e ascolta questa ad alto volume.[video=youtube_share;l482T0yNkeo]http://youtu.be/l482T0yNkeo[/video]


:up::up::up:


----------



## Juanpalambrond (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao Pazzesco, ho letto tutto il thread ed ho visto che qualcuno ha paragonato la tua storia alla mia.

In realtà le due storie sono molto diverse, per modalità, tempistiche e situazioni. Ma fin dal tuo primo post ho avuto netta la sensazione di deja-vu. Probabilmente perchè anche tu, come me, sei stato colpito da un fulmine a ciel sereno che ha sconvolto tutte insieme le sicurezze che ti eri creato.
Perchè anche io ho sempre vissuto la mia vita di coppia rassicurato da quelle certezze. Conosco una bella ragazza, iniziamo a stare insieme, via via che si va avanti nella storia ci sveliamo l'un l'altra e ci piacciamo sempre di più. Ogni tanto mi domando: "sarà quella giusta?", ma mi rispondo: "si, alla fine sto bene con lei". Si iniziano a fare progetti insieme, a costruire qualcosa di concreto, una casa, una "famiglia". E mi ritrovo che quelle domande sono diventate retoriche. E' lei, è l'unica, con tutti i suoi difetti e tutti i suoi pregi. Poi succede quello che succede, e il mondo finisce sottosopra e sei costretto a camminare a testa in giù con i piedi sul soffitto. 

Io da questa storia ho capito moltissimo, non solo di come sia fatta lei, ma soprattutto di come sono fatto io. Di ciò che sono disposto e ciò che non sono disposto ad accettare, di ciò che voglio e ciò che non voglio. Di ciò che posso raccontarmi, e di come invece è la realtà.

Ora, la tua situazione è ben diversa dalla mia. Il solo fatto che abbiate dei bambini che necessitano delle vostre attenzioni e delle vostre cure, pone la questione su un piano del tutto diverso. L'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è: parlane! 
Parlane qui, perchè c'è un sacco di gente che ha passato quello che stiamo passando noi e saprà darti spunti estremamente interessanti.
Parlane con un amico o un familiare, qualcuno di fidato che conosci e che ti conosce bene.
Parlane con lei, perchè se si chiude a riccio nella sua convinzione di aver fatto una cazzata, finirà per non capire le vere motivazioni del suo gesto. Io l'ho fatto forse troppo tardi ed è sicuramente stato un mio errore, ma voi avete molto di più da perdere.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## zagor (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ieri siamo stati volutamente lontani, semplicemente per avere tempo ognuno per sè.
> A sera tutto bene, parliamo ed arriviamo a essere reciprocamente molto affettuosi, scherzando e sbaciucchiandoci, anche a letto, insieme, abbracciati.
> 
> Faccio un passo indietro, nei momenti brutti, le ho rinfacciato di essere da sempre egoista, di fare promesse e serialmente di non mantenerle.
> ...


Troppo difficile smettere di fumare. Io ci sono riuscito solo appoggiandomi con tutto il mio peso sulle spalle di mia moglie. Se davvero decidesse di provarci seriamente tu dovresti sopportare tutto il peso dei suoi sbalzi di umore. In questo momento lascerei perdere. Sei tu che hai bisogno del suo aiuto e non il contrario.


----------



## Domhet (26 Ottobre 2015)

Posso dire una cosa un po' OT? Io ho letto il libro "È facile smettere di fumare se sai come farlo". Fumavo 30 sigarette al giorno, ho smesso dopo aver finito l'ultima pagina del libro. Da quel momento non ho più pensato neanche una volta alle sigarette. Prova a proporlo, potrebbe aiutarla, se vuole smettere.


----------



## Beman30 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Oddio, sono passato davanti al fiorista è mi è vanuta voglia di portarle dei fiori...
> Sono semplicemente un superficiale, mi sa!


Ma no... Ma dai...:facepalm:

ma cazzarola!! Ma davvero?! Cioè lei ti tradisce e tu le porti i fiori? perchè poverina è triste? 

Sai che se io fossi in tua moglie te li romperei in testa finchè non mi rimane che lo stelo in mano?! Lo farei per il tuo bene!! Lo farei per ricordarti che hai una dignità, che sei una persona e che non vai calpestato, che i fiori non solo non servono, ma casomai peggiorano la situazione, mi confondi, perchè non ho bisogno di fiori, ma di mazzate (ovviamente figurate) perchè mi sono persa e devo ritrovare la strada, che con il tempo potrebbe anche portarmi lontano da te, ma almeno sarebbe un inizio sul quale lavorare. Mettimi alle strette... Non coccolarmi!! Se mi e ti ami prendi tu le redini perchè io non ne sono capace... (Aaahh... Che gran moglie sarei!!)


----------



## Ecate (26 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ma no... Ma dai...:facepalm:
> 
> ma cazzarola!! Ma davvero?! Cioè lei ti tradisce e tu le porti i fiori? perchè poverina è triste?
> 
> Sai che se io fossi in tua moglie te li romperei in testa finchè non mi rimane che lo stelo in mano?! Lo farei per il tuo bene!! Lo farei per ricordarti che hai una dignità, che sei una persona e che non vai calpestato, che i fiori non solo non servono, ma casomai peggiorano la situazione, mi confondi, perchè non ho bisogno di fiori, ma di mazzate (ovviamente figurate) perchè mi sono persa e devo ritrovare la strada, che con il tempo potrebbe anche portarmi lontano da te, ma almeno sarebbe un inizio sul quale lavorare. Mettimi alle strette... Non coccolarmi!! Se mi e ti ami prendi tu le redini perchè io non ne sono capace... (Aaahh... Che gran moglie sarei!!)


A me un partner che vuole essere trattato da minorenne scatenerebbe il rifiuto teologale :unhappy:. Come quelli/e che che tornano indietro e si lagnano "ma perché non mi hai fermato".


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ma no... Ma dai...:facepalm:
> 
> ma cazzarola!! Ma davvero?! Cioè lei ti tradisce e tu le porti i fiori? perchè poverina è triste?
> 
> Sai che se io fossi in tua moglie te li romperei in testa finchè non mi rimane che lo stelo in mano?! Lo farei per il tuo bene!! Lo farei per ricordarti che hai una dignità, che sei una persona e che non vai calpestato, che i fiori non solo non servono, ma casomai peggiorano la situazione, mi confondi, perchè non ho bisogno di fiori, ma di mazzate (ovviamente figurate) perchè mi sono persa e devo ritrovare la strada, che con il tempo potrebbe anche portarmi lontano da te, ma almeno sarebbe un inizio sul quale lavorare. Mettimi alle strette... Non coccolarmi!! Se mi e ti ami prendi tu le redini perchè io non ne sono capace... (Aaahh... Che gran moglie sarei!!)


E quindi una specie di "meno male che è arrivato il paparino a salvarmi dal mondo e da me stessa"?


----------



## Beman30 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> A me un partner che vuole essere trattato da minorenne scatenerebbe il rifiuto teologale :unhappy:. Come quelli/e che che tornano indietro e si lagnano "ma perché non mi hai fermato".


secondo te ho capito quel che hai scritto?! A parte che teologale l'ho dovuto cercare sul dizionario e non sono comunque certo di aver capito il significato...



Eratò ha detto:


> E quindi una specie di "meno male che è arrivato il paparino a salvarmi dal mondo e da me stessa"?


No, ma che salvataggio... Penserei che forse non ho molto da spartire, poi ognuno è fatto a suo modo, ci mancherebbe!


----------



## Ecate (26 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> secondo te ho capito quel che hai scritto?! A parte che teologale l'ho dovuto cercare sul dizionario e non sono comunque certo di aver capito il significato...
> 
> 
> 
> No, ma che salvataggio... Penserei che forse non ho molto da spartire, poi ognuno è fatto a suo modo, ci mancherebbe!


Volevo dire quello che ha detto Eratò 
poi siamo tutti diversi, magari a qualcuno il partner papà piace e cercava solo di farsi riprendere per le orecchie


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Posso dire una cosa un po' OT? Io ho letto il libro "È facile smettere di fumare se sai come farlo". Fumavo 30 sigarette al giorno, ho smesso dopo aver finito l'ultima pagina del libro. Da quel momento non ho più pensato neanche una volta alle sigarette. Prova a proporlo, potrebbe aiutarla, se vuole smettere.


grazie mille per il suggerimento
in effetti che lei smetta di fumare non è LA priorità al momento. Comunque intanto il ibro lo prendo!


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ma no... Ma dai...:facepalm:
> 
> ma cazzarola!! Ma davvero?! Cioè lei ti tradisce e tu le porti i fiori? perchè poverina è triste?
> 
> Sai che se io fossi in tua moglie te li romperei in testa finchè non mi rimane che lo stelo in mano?! Lo farei per il tuo bene!! Lo farei per ricordarti che hai una dignità, che sei una persona e che non vai calpestato, che i fiori non solo non servono, ma casomai peggiorano la situazione, mi confondi, perchè non ho bisogno di fiori, ma di mazzate (ovviamente figurate) perchè mi sono persa e devo ritrovare la strada, che con il tempo potrebbe anche portarmi lontano da te, ma almeno sarebbe un inizio sul quale lavorare. Mettimi alle strette... Non coccolarmi!! Se mi e ti ami prendi tu le redini perchè io non ne sono capace... (Aaahh... Che gran moglie sarei!!)


Beman ti ringrazio per due cose:
1. per aver dato il tuo contributo
2. per non essere mia moglie

Certo che desidero manetere la mia dignità, so ha capito la situazione e sono convinto foss maggiomente confusa quando la cosa è successa, rispetto al fatto di trovarsi dei fiori davanti.
Ci sono stati momenti difficilissimi, parole di scontro (mazzate come le chiami tu) in cui i fiori sarebbero serviti solo a sigillare la pietra tombale di un amore finito. 
Adesso, per noi, e per lei, devono essere il seme del capirsi, per rinascere e risbocciare, se sarà possibile e se riusciremo.

Davvero però ti ringrazio perchè ogni parola che leggo mi aiuta a pensare e a scoprire come sono fatto.
Per cui se quanto sto facendo ora non dovesse 'funzionare', va bene lo stesso perchè lo sto facendo per come sono fatto. E se finirà è giusto che finisca perchè non era cosa per me.

grazie


----------



## JON (26 Ottobre 2015)

angela ha detto:


> Credo che il "bruciore" derivi principalmente dall'essersi resi conto che il mondo così come lo si conosceva non era la realtà o quanto meno non lo era per una metà della mela!
> risvegliarsi nel mondo reale e' una doccia molto fredda. Io ancora non mi capacito. E sai qual è la cosa che mi sconvolge di più? Sapere che la chiave del benessere e' solo nelle mie mai. Chi ha tradito non può fare altro che dimostrarsi pentito (ovviamente se ha voglia di continuare la relazione) ma chi deve azzerare il contatore sei tu. Sei tu che hai in mano la partita ora, sei tu che puoi creare un nuovo futuro.
> *Spesso ho pensato che il passato non può condizionare così tanto il futuro che il passato è qualcosa di finito ma ha inevitabilmente riscritto le regole. *
> *Si possono riscrivere nuove regole imparando da ciò che è stato? Si può ripartire da dove il discorso in qualche misura e' stato interrotto? Non lo so...io ci sto provando.* A fasi alterne vedo possibilità e ostacoli in egual misura.
> ...


Non credo si possa sottacere il passato. Se lo si fa, se si riesce ad avere tregua, è perché praticamente si sta meglio. Ma il passato descrive il presente e come ci si è arrivati, non considerarlo è come interessarsi all'effetto di un qualcosa senza considerarne le cause. Quando analizziamo qualcosa inevitabilmente andiamo a cercarne e studiarne tutte le componenti, in una storia di tradimento è inevitabile che il nostro cervello torni alle vicende dolorose e a tutti i momenti di crisi legati a quell'esperienza. Funzioniamo cosi, se mettiamo a tacere il passato è solo perché razionalmente decidiamo di farlo. Forse l'unica differenza sta nelle prospettive che il futuro riserva, credo che se si decide di ricostruire l'unica possibilità risieda nelle nuove certezze che si creeranno. E' una cosa che richiede un impegno esemplare da entrambi le parti e comunque una certa complicità. E' chiaro che in questo caso non poter appellarsi al passato è un limite immenso per una coppia che è costretta ad attingere risorse da un presente caotico e un futuro incerto.


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ok la famiglia Mattel, ma ogni tanto anche la Barbie ha bisogno di una strapazzata da un uomo che non sia il solito Ken.
> 
> Passaci sopra. Sarà più eccitante sapere di avere a fianco una donna "viva" e non una bambolina.


com'è l'emoticon per un sorriso amaro?


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Beman ti ringrazio per due cose:
> 1. per aver dato il tuo contributo
> 2. per non essere mia moglie
> 
> ...



La penso come te, inoltre ha sempre piu' dignita'  un tradito di un traditore.

CHI  deve abbassare lo  sguardo e tacere e' chi mente.  Chi fa tutto di nascosto. 

POI se la possono raccontare come vogliono,  ma la ragione e' sempre dalla parte di chi non deve nascondere niente. 

Lasciare o proseguire  diventa soggettivo e merita in ogni caso rispetto.


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quali sono i mattoni di cui accenni?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Sono d'accordo con questa tesi se penso al fatto, peraltro certo ed ovvio, che le perone cambiano con le situazioni e con il tempo. Per cui giusto non confondere la propria percezione del passato con il filtro dell'oggi.
Mi resta la domanda: ma perchè tu, partner, non me lo dici che i presupposti stanno cambiando?


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ciao Pazzesco, ho letto tutto il thread ed ho visto che qualcuno ha paragonato la tua storia alla mia.
> 
> In realtà le due storie sono molto diverse, per modalità, tempistiche e situazioni. Ma fin dal tuo primo post ho avuto netta la sensazione di deja-vu. Probabilmente perchè anche tu, come me, sei stato colpito da un fulmine a ciel sereno che ha sconvolto tutte insieme le sicurezze che ti eri creato.
> Perchè anche io ho sempre vissuto la mia vita di coppia rassicurato da quelle certezze. Conosco una bella ragazza, iniziamo a stare insieme, via via che si va avanti nella storia ci sveliamo l'un l'altra e ci piacciamo sempre di più. Ogni tanto mi domando: "sarà quella giusta?", ma mi rispondo: "si, alla fine sto bene con lei". Si iniziano a fare progetti insieme, a costruire qualcosa di concreto, una casa, una "famiglia". E mi ritrovo che quelle domande sono diventate retoriche. E' lei, è l'unica, con tutti i suoi difetti e tutti i suoi pregi. Poi succede quello che succede, e il mondo finisce sottosopra e sei costretto a camminare a testa in giù con i piedi sul soffitto.
> ...


ciao Juan,
mi pare un po' di conoscerti!

Si c'è un sacco di roba in ballo e mi sento molto meno pessimista di qualche tempo fa.
Sto trovando grande conforto da parte di persone in gamba e partecipi.
E anche quando leggo punti di vista che d'istinto non condivido, mi prendo comunque il tempo per riflettere e cercare di capire se quanto sto facendo è quello che vorrei fare e vorrei succedesse.

Mi spiace per la piega che ha preso la situazione per te (voi) ma devo dire che ho visto succedere le cose più paticolari in alcuni rapport di coppia e qualche elemento caratteristico lo sto vivendo anche io. 
Per cui ti auguro la massima serenità

grazie


----------



## Diletta (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con questa tesi se penso al fatto, peraltro certo ed ovvio, che le perone cambiano con le situazioni e con il tempo. Per cui giusto non confondere la propria percezione del passato con il filtro dell'oggi.
> Mi resta la domanda: ma perchè tu, partner, *non me lo dici che i presupposti stanno cambiando?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

*premetto che non sono sotto l'effetto di psicofrmaci*

Faccio un OT

Ma da traditi o traditori, non vi sconvolge lo scoprire la quantità incredibile di emozioni, sensazioni (non mi dilungo) che si provano in questi momenti?

Tornassi indientro certo non è che desidererei che una cosa del genere mi accadesse (e nemmeno mi auguro che mi capiti di nuovo), ma nel mentre non posso negare di provare una strano appagamento nel godere di questa intesità che a volte rasenta il parossistico. 
E sento che per certi versi questo riscoprimi mi stia un poco rigenerando (se non mi uccide!!).

Sono l'unico?


----------



## JON (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ieri siamo stati volutamente lontani, semplicemente per avere tempo ognuno per sè.
> A sera tutto bene, parliamo ed arriviamo a essere reciprocamente molto affettuosi, scherzando e sbaciucchiandoci, anche a letto, insieme, abbracciati.
> 
> Faccio un passo indietro, nei momenti brutti, le ho rinfacciato di essere da sempre egoista, di fare promesse e serialmente di non mantenerle.
> ...


Basta poco.
Se ci sono altre cose che lei possa fare per te chiedigli quelle, perché col fumo devi considerare la componente dell'assuefazione contro la quale è difficile per chiunque farne a meno e a prescindere dalle motivazioni. Pensa che, oltre al fatto di aver disatteso questa tua aspettativa, lei va contro anche se stessa per via della salute.

Però comprendo l'effetto che la cosa può averti procurato. Questo è il momento in cui tu hai bisogno di continue rassicurazioni. Comunque riguardo il fumo non è il caso di porre limiti troppo definiti, però fai bene a metterle il tarlo.


----------



## JON (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Faccio un OT
> 
> Ma da traditi o traditori, non vi sconvolge lo scoprire la quantità incredibile di emozioni, sensazioni (non mi dilungo) che si provano in questi momenti?
> 
> ...


Bah, considera che ti trovi su una specie di altalena, Vai, vieni, fai, dici....in altri momenti sei pure euforico. Direi che è normale, ma non sei sereno...nemmeno a dirlo.


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Bah, considera che ti trovi su una specie di altalena, Vai, vieni, fai, dici....in altri momenti sei pure euforico. Direi che è normale, ma non sei sereno...nemmeno a dirlo.


no, sereno proprio no

ma come dici il fatto di sentirsi in altalena e, aggiungo io, fuori scala, è una modalità di sentire che proprio non conoscevo o non ricordavo


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con questa tesi se penso al fatto, peraltro certo ed ovvio, che le perone cambiano con le situazioni e con il tempo. Per cui giusto non confondere la propria percezione del passato con il filtro dell'oggi.
> Mi resta la domanda: ma perchè tu, partner, non me lo dici che i presupposti stanno cambiando?


Ti rispondo in maniera generale Pazzesco.

Perchè in teoria e senza saperlo anche se abituati alla routine ( e la routine non è una brutta cosa,anzi. purtroppo non per tutti) non si ha il coraggio di affrontare i problemi non tanto della coppia( perchè in qualsiasi coppia ci stanno gli scontri) ma tanto i problemi di immaturità che stanno alla base di chi tradisce. In sintesi. E sempre secondo me. 


Una frase che nel passato ho scritto spesso e che non ricordo mai l'esatta dicitura, dice: Se nella mia vita avessi avuto la capacità di cambiare un poco me stesso e non aver cercato in tutti i modi di cambiare gli altri, forse qualche risultato lo avrei ottenuto.


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Faccio un OT
> 
> Ma da traditi o traditori, non vi sconvolge lo scoprire la quantità incredibile di emozioni, sensazioni (non mi dilungo) che si provano in questi momenti?
> 
> ...


Appagamento?

Sicuro di esserne innamorato?

E' stato  il piu' brutto periodo della mia vita, un incubo.  Ed il fatto di avere tutte le sue attenzioni e  cure non mi ripagava affatto.

E ne avevo avute di disgrazie prima, molto pesanti, ma nulla di  cosi devastante come quei primi mesi.

Certo con il senno del poi non ci verserei una lacrima ne  ci  farei  discussioni.  Non le meritava mio marito. Ne parlerei  con lei. 

Avrei dovuto interrompere la sua telefonata senza degnarla  di una risposta.

Appagamento zero.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Faccio un OT
> 
> Ma da traditi o traditori, non vi sconvolge lo scoprire la quantità incredibile di emozioni, sensazioni (non mi dilungo) che si provano in questi momenti?
> 
> ...



Pazzesco...... detto tra noi traditi, sottovoce.... Sai qual'è la cosa bella? Che stai scoprendo cose che mai avresti potuto immaginare. E, sai qual'è la cosa brutta? che la persona che ti sta accanto ed anche quelle che ti leggono e non ci sono passate non percepiranno mai di che cosa stai parlando. 

Sta a te nel tempo e se ci riesci donare quello che stai acquisendo alle persone che ti stanno vicino.


----------



## zagor (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Faccio un OT
> 
> Ma da traditi o traditori, non vi sconvolge lo scoprire la quantità incredibile di emozioni, sensazioni (non mi dilungo) che si provano in questi momenti?
> 
> ...



Non lo so. Sicuramente stai vivendo un momento di grande confusione. Scusami, non vorrei sembrarti inutilmente lapidario,  ma credo che tu non ci stia capendo più niente. I fiori, l' euforia, le sigarette.....


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pazzesco...... detto tra noi traditi, sottovoce.... Sai qual'è la cosa bella? Che stai scoprendo cose che mai avresti potuto immaginare. E, sai qual'è la cosa brutta? che la persona che ti sta accanto ed anche quelle che ti leggono e non ci sono passate non percepiranno mai di che cosa stai parlando.
> 
> Sta a te nel tempo e se ci riesci donare quello che stai acquisendo alle persone che ti stanno vicino.


Utimo ci sono al 100%!!


----------



## Beman30 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Beman ti ringrazio per due cose:
> 1. per aver dato il tuo contributo
> 2. per non essere mia moglie
> 
> ...


Ecco... Io la parte delle mazzate non l'ho letta, se manca quella e tu le porti i fiori ti stai auto-calpestando, ho solo letto di un suo pentimento e che sente nuovamente le farfalle nello stomaco. Se io tradissi il mio partner e questo mi portasse i fiori coccolandomi mi darebbe un segnale ben chiaro di chi mi sta di fronte. Ma voi vi siete chiariti (scusa, ma quella parte non l'ho proprio letta), quindi tutto il mio discorso decade.

Comunque non sai cosa ti perdi come mogliettina, gambe pelose a parte sarei perfetto!!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Utimo ci sono al 100%!!


Lo avevo immaginato sai. 

Attento però, perchè l'altalena in cui ti trovi oscilla in maniera paurosa, e non dipende soltanto da te calmare l'oscillazione.tu ne hai anche bisogno, per sfogarti, per liberarti, per trovarti e perderti, in questo momento intendo.  Se sono riuscito a farmi capire esattamente, riflettici e prendi spunto per parlarne anche alla tua compagna. Lei deve conoscere quello che stai attraversando, fa parte del tuo essere, delle tue basi che escono fuori ribellandosi per potersi un poco trasformare ed assorbire i colpi.


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Non lo so. Sicuramente stai vivendo un momento di grande confusione. Scusami, non vorrei sembrarti inutilmente lapidario,  ma credo che tu non ci stia capendo più niente. I fiori, l' euforia, le sigarette.....


mi sono spigato male: se per un istante mi guardo dentro, mi accorgo di provare sensazioni ed emozioni a fondo scala

Il dolore, la speranza, l'angoscia, tante emozioni, 1000, tutto quanto provo è all'ennesima potenza.
 Dimentica per un attimo il contesto e non metto in dubbio di essere frastornato e di star comunicando in modo confuso e convulso

Ma se mi fermo un attimo a 'sentire quanto sto sentendo' è pazzesco.


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti rispondo in maniera generale Pazzesco.
> 
> Perchè in teoria e senza saperlo anche se abituati alla routine ( e la routine non è una brutta cosa,anzi. purtroppo non per tutti) non si ha il coraggio di affrontare i problemi non tanto della coppia( perchè in qualsiasi coppia ci stanno gli scontri) ma tanto i problemi di immaturità che stanno alla base di chi tradisce. In sintesi. E sempre secondo me.
> 
> ...


farò mio questo pensiero


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Beman30 ha detto:


> Ecco... Io la parte delle mazzate non l'ho letta, se manca quella e tu le porti i fiori ti stai auto-calpestando, ho solo letto di un suo pentimento e che sente nuovamente le farfalle nello stomaco. Se io tradissi il mio partner e questo mi portasse i fiori coccolandomi mi darebbe un segnale ben chiaro di chi mi sta di fronte. Ma voi vi siete chiariti (scusa, ma quella parte non l'ho proprio letta), quindi tutto il mio discorso decade.
> 
> Comunque non sai cosa ti perdi come mogliettina, gambe pelose a parte sarei perfetto!!


Non so fare la ceretta, ma per te imparerei...


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo avevo immaginato sai.
> 
> Attento però, perchè l'altalena in cui ti trovi oscilla in maniera paurosa, e non dipende soltanto da te calmare l'oscillazione.tu ne hai anche bisogno, per sfogarti, per liberarti, per trovarti e perderti, in questo momento intendo.  Se sono riuscito a farmi capire esattamente, riflettici e prendi spunto per parlarne anche alla tua compagna. Lei deve conoscere quello che stai attraversando, fa parte del tuo essere, delle tue basi che escono fuori ribellandosi per potersi un poco trasformare ed assorbire i colpi.


Lo vede e vedo che ne è al tempo stessa coinvolta e un po' spaventata 
devo iniziare io ad autoregolarmi, certo


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Appagamento?
> 
> Sicuro di esserne innamorato?
> 
> ...


scusa Disincantata,
l'appagamento che provo è verso la scoperta della gamma e scala di emozioni di cui mi ritrovo capace.

Non verso quanto è accaduto, proprio no


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non credo si possa sottacere il passato. Se lo si fa, se si riesce ad avere tregua, è perché praticamente si sta meglio. Ma il passato descrive il presente e come ci si è arrivati, non considerarlo è come interessarsi all'effetto di un qualcosa senza considerarne le cause. Quando analizziamo qualcosa inevitabilmente andiamo a cercarne e studiarne tutte le componenti, in una storia di tradimento è inevitabile che il nostro cervello torni alle vicende dolorose e a tutti i momenti di crisi legati a quell'esperienza. Funzioniamo cosi, se mettiamo a tacere il passato è solo perché razionalmente decidiamo di farlo. Forse l'unica differenza sta nelle prospettive che il futuro riserva, credo che se si decide di ricostruire l'unica possibilità risieda nelle nuove certezze che si creeranno. E' una cosa che richiede un impegno esemplare da entrambi le parti e comunque una certa complicità. E' chiaro che in questo caso non poter appellarsi al passato è un limite immenso per una coppia che è costretta ad attingere risorse da un presente caotico e un futuro incerto.


Posso parlare solo per me
La tregua sul passato si giustifica per fondare l'ipoteca del presente.
Il futuro per ora non lo prendo nemmeno in considerazione


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> mi sono spigato male: se per un istante mi guardo dentro, mi accorgo di provare sensazioni ed emozioni a fondo scala
> 
> Il dolore, la speranza, l'angoscia, tante emozioni, 1000, tutto quanto provo è all'ennesima potenza.
> Dimentica per un attimo il contesto e non metto in dubbio di essere frastornato e di star comunicando in modo confuso e convulso
> ...


Anche io ho provato quello che descrivi. 
Ti rendi conto di quanto eravamo spenti, sbiaditi, anestetizzati, prima?


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche io ho provato quello che descrivi.
> Ti rendi conto di quanto eravamo spenti, sbiaditi, anestetizzati, prima?


Si, proprio questo

Ma soprattutto nei confronti di me stesso


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Ciao*

ho letto un po' tutto, qualcosa di corsa.
Vabbè, più di qualcosa ma i tuoi post li ho letti tutti.
Intanto benvenuto.
Poi: tu secondo me devi ancora realizzare.
Attenzione perchè i tempi sono importanti.
Quando ho letto dei fiori quasi cascavo dalla sedia.
Tu non stai realizzando il tradimento, tu ti sei preso una gran paura e adesso respiri, fiato corto ma respiri.
Questa è la mia impressione, eh?
Non ti leggo arrabbiato, un po' di maschio orgoglio ferito ma... non leggo altro.
Meglio per te se si riduce tutto a questo.
Però... ti voglio dire che se c'è della rabbia, è bene buttarla fuori al tempo della rabbia.
Io che uno portasse i fiori alla moglie a botta fresca non l'avevo mai sentito dire prima.
Non è esattamente il primo pensiero che viene ad un uomo che scopre di essere stato tradito.
Ho sentito un po' di tutto, dal sesso come se non ci fosse un domani al rinnegare tutto il passato come se non ci fosse stato uno ieri.
Ma di solito uno i fiori li regala perchè hanno un significato.
Tu credi di averli comprati senza una ragione ma non ne sono tanto sicura.
I fiori sono un omaggio, sono un'offerta simbolica, sono come minimo una cosa che dovrebbe fare piacere.
E un uomo mooolto raramente si preoccupa di fare piacere alla donna che lo ha appena tradito.
Tranne casi particolari in cui si scopre che la cosa in fondo ha il suo perchè, e ognuno è padrone di farsi piacere quello che vuole, ci mancherebbe.
Non ti voglio mica istigare a diventare un cerbero, sia chiaro.
Ma hai un distacco emotivo e un aplomb che manco un milord inglese e mi chiedo se non stia covando il fuoco sotto la cenere.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho letto un po' tutto, qualcosa di corsa.
> Vabbè, più di qualcosa ma i tuoi post li ho letti tutti.
> Intanto benvenuto.
> Poi: tu secondo me devi ancora realizzare.
> ...


Non so se hai letto che il mio amico regalò un paio di orologi costosi alla moglie dopo essere stato tradito e qualche mese di insulti. Non mi sono mai spiegata il perchè.


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non so se hai letto che il mio amico regalò un paio di orologi costosi alla moglie dopo essere stato tradito e qualche mese di insulti. Non mi sono mai spiegata il *perchè*.


Perché la paura di perderla è stata più grande del dolore di essere stato tradito.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perché la paura di perderla è stata più grande del dolore di essere stato tradito.


Già. E' sicuramente così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non so se hai letto che il mio amico regalò un paio di orologi costosi alla moglie dopo essere stato tradito e qualche mese di insulti. Non mi sono mai spiegata il perchè.


Il regalo costoso ha tutt'altro significato, è un ribadire una posizione di forza. Tra l'altro dietro la passione per gli orologi ho sempre pensato ci fossero dei risvolti psicologici non proprio bellissimi.
Un orologio deve essere perfetto, un orologio costoso si ostenta più di un gioiello. E se te ne regalo due, dal momento che li compro io, significa che PER ME niente è mai abbastanza.
Psicologia spicciola da fine pomeriggio, vale nulla, solo mie sensazioni.


----------



## zagor (26 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perché la paura di perderla è stata più grande del dolore di essere stato tradito.



E' vero ed è terribile. Per questo si dovrebbe avere il coraggio di rimanere il minimo indispensabile per organizzare un domani decoroso e poi andare via. Non necessariamente per sempre, ma almeno il tempo sufficiente a prendersi cura di se stessi e provare ad iniziare un nuovo percorso. Aria pura. Ed al limite tornare solo dopo averle provate tutte ed aver eventualmente constatato che il perdono ed un nuovo inizio con la stessa persona è davvero la soluzione meno penalizzante per se stessi.........


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho letto un po' tutto, qualcosa di corsa.
> ...tu secondo me devi ancora realizzare.
> Ma hai un distacco emotivo e un aplomb che manco un milord inglese e mi chiedo se non stia covando il fuoco sotto la cenere.


Sbriciolata ciao,
mi sa che non l'ho scritto da nessuna parte prima, ma io ho scoperto la cosa a metà settembre.
Appena mi ha detto che era tutto vero ho buttato pc, giacca e cravatta in valigia e me ne sono andato di casa all'istante, in una camera di albergo.

Per più di un mese ho traboccato una rabbia feroce e insensata che mi ha portato ad interrompere ogni contatto con lei e con tutti, amici e chiccessia. Solo lavoro e qualche telefonata di circostanza ai miei, tacendo il tutto.
Passavo da casa quando ero certo lei non ci fosse per assicurarmi che i figli fossero ok e amplificando gli impegni di lavoro per giustificare la mia sparizione ai loro occhi.

Per giorni e giorni ho urlato da solo in auto come un pazzo, e purtroppo che qualche volta mi capita ancora.

Solo qualche giorno fa ho aperto il thread perchè mi sono accorto di aver bisogno di aiuto e non volevo amici o parenti sugli spalti.

Per tornare a quanto scrivi si, so che ancora c'è un sacco che devo realizzare e circa l'aplomb, ti ringrazio, qui posso sembrare anche misurato, ma a modo mio sono totalmente differente da come ero solo poco tempo fa


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il regalo costoso ha tutt'altro significato, è un ribadire una posizione di forza. Tra l'altro dietro la passione per gli orologi ho sempre pensato ci fossero dei risvolti psicologici non proprio bellissimi.
> Un orologio deve essere perfetto, un orologio costoso si ostenta più di un gioiello. E se te ne regalo due, dal momento che li compro io, significa che PER ME niente è mai abbastanza.
> Psicologia spicciola da fine pomeriggio, vale nulla, solo mie sensazioni.



Interessante. Grazie.


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Interessante. Grazie.


O significa che 'ti compro'. 
Ma non c'e' attinenza con i fiori regalati da Pazzesco. 
Chissa' da quanto tempo non le regalava dei fiori.


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> O significa che 'ti compro'.
> Ma non c'e' attinenza con i fiori regalati da Pazzesco.
> Chissa' da quanto tempo non le regalava dei fiori.


Tessa la domanda è per me? O virtualmente rivolta al tipo degli orologi?

Intanto nel caso rispondo io. 
Gli ultimi li avevo presi a Febbraio, ma non in una ricorrenza.
Prima, verso novembre, avevo preso un bellissimo piccolo vaso di stelle alpine.


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il regalo costoso ha tutt'altro significato, è un ribadire una posizione di forza. Tra l'altro dietro la passione per gli orologi ho sempre pensato ci fossero dei risvolti psicologici non proprio bellissimi.
> Un orologio deve essere perfetto, un orologio costoso si ostenta più di un gioiello. E se te ne regalo due, dal momento che li compro io, significa che PER ME niente è mai abbastanza.
> Psicologia spicciola da fine pomeriggio, vale nulla, solo mie sensazioni.


secondo me invece eventuali regali costosi tra membri di una coppia stabile non significano desiderare di assumere una posizione di forza, ma anzi sono normali, spesso sono anche una specie di tradizione, e infatti si tramandano nelle famiglie...chi ha gioielli di famiglia è perchè appunto sono stati regalati nel corso dei secoli
tra l'altro a me gli orologi piacciono e anzi secondo me quelli costosi sono gioielli "utili" (a parte quelli che secondo il produttore vanno miliardi di metri sotto il mare... ho sempre pensato che siano balle, tanto come si fa a controllare?)...quali sono i risvolti psicologici non proprio bellissimi?
invece eventuali regali costosi da parte di un amante, secondo me sono da non accettare mai


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me invece eventuali regali costosi tra membri di una coppia stabile non significano desiderare di assumere una posizione di forza, ma anzi sono normali, spesso sono anche una specie di tradizione, e infatti si tramandano nelle famiglie...chi ha gioielli di famiglia è perchè appunto sono stati regalati nel corso dei secoli
> tra l'altro a me gli orologi piacciono e anzi secondo me quelli costosi sono gioielli "utili" (a parte quelli che secondo il produttore vanno miliardi di metri sotto il mare... ho sempre pensato che siano balle, tanto come si fa a controllare?)...quali sono i risvolti psicologici non proprio bellissimi?
> invece eventuali regali costosi da parte di un amante, secondo me sono da non accettare mai


Nel caso del mio amico (quello degli orologi) forse voleva anche dimostrare la "superiorità" economica rispetto all'amante, più acculturato ma poveraccio. Non so. 

L'amante precedente del mio secondo amante (prima di me) gli estorceva (lui era molto generoso di natura) svariati regali costosi che lei esibiva anche davanti alla di lui moglie, amica sua, spacciandoli per regali del marito (che taceva, non so che palle le raccontasse lei per giustificarli) e dunque con me, i primi mesi si comportava allo stesso modo. Ne ho accettati alcuni e poi gli ho dato uno stop perchè davvero sembrava mi pagasse ogni volta che ci vedevamo. Lui non si capacitava del come mai non frignassi come l'altra davanti alle vetrine e la cosa è andata avanti benissimo con regali in natura tipo cassette di pesce,  di frutta e soprattutto di vini che accettavo volentieri (lavorava nella ristorazione)


----------



## Nocciola (27 Ottobre 2015)

Questa cosa dei regali mi inquieta


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa cosa dei regali mi inquieta



Perché?


----------



## Tessa (27 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Tessa la domanda è per me? O virtualmente rivolta al tipo degli orologi?
> 
> Intanto nel caso rispondo io.
> Gli ultimi li avevo presi a Febbraio, ma non in una ricorrenza.
> Prima, verso novembre, avevo preso un bellissimo piccolo vaso di stelle alpine.


Stai parlando di quasi un anno fa.........


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Stai parlando di quasi un anno fa.........


dài un po' di meno, circa 8 mesi...
però mi rendo conto che è tanto

poi nel frattempo però siamo anche usciti insieme, intendo solo noi due per cene o solo per fare 4 passi


----------



## Tessa (27 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> dài un po' di meno, circa 8 mesi...
> però mi rendo conto che è tanto
> 
> poi nel frattempo però siamo anche usciti insieme, intendo solo noi due per cene o solo per fare 4 passi


Appero'!!!!


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Appero'!!!! &#55357;&#56832;


Tessa la mattina sei un po' acidina


----------



## Tessa (27 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Tessa la mattina sei un po' acidina


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Ottobre 2015)

*Passaggio notturno*

Ieri sera siamo andati a letto presto, subito dopo aver infilato a nanna la torma di figli.
Abbiamo parlato delle cose ordinarie, la scuola, le visite da fare, chi porta chi dove e le pezze da mettere alla casa.

Poi siamo abbracciati, carezze, coccole, bacini e baci e baci.
Avevamo un desiderio fortissimo di sentirci e lo spogliarla poco a poco, baciarla dappertutto è stato come interrompere un'apnea straziante.

Andava tutto per il meglio, ma all'improvviso sono stato assalito da non so cosa e mi sono sentito svuotato, senza anima.

Ci siamo abbracciati di nuovo e finalmente lei si è addormentata, dopo tanto.

Io ho iniziato a riguardare tutte le foto, collezione di anni.
Matrimoni, battesimi, le torte con decine di candelini crescenti, i primi giorni di scuola, spiagge e sci. Con la mia DeLorean sono ritornato in posti e senzazioni, a vedere i nostri volti e corpi cambiare, maturare. 
A ricordare le mille parole, le tante piccole attenzioni e dolcezze, il superare le arrabbiature ed i problemi

Mi sa che voglio ancora tante foto.
Dobbiamo trovare la forza non tanto di strappare la foto di oggi, ma di seppellirla sotto tutte le altre


----------



## JON (27 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo andati a letto presto, subito dopo aver infilato a nanna la torma di figli.
> Abbiamo parlato delle cose ordinarie, la scuola, le visite da fare, chi porta chi dove e le pezze da mettere alla casa.
> 
> Poi siamo abbracciati, carezze, coccole, bacini e baci e baci.
> ...


Com'era tua moglie nel periodo del tradimento?
Cioè, col senno del poi, quali differenze nel carattere e nei comportamenti rilevi oggi che all'epoca del tradimento ti sfuggivano?


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Com'era tua moglie nel periodo del tradimento?
> Cioè, col senno del poi, quali differenze nel carattere e nei comportamenti rilevi oggi che all'epoca del tradimento ti sfuggivano?


Era molto umorale, passava da momenti di tranquillità, addirittura quasi apatia a pianti improvvisi
Ha conciso con la fase centrale della menopausa e forse anche per quello ho sottovalutato i segnali

caratterialmente adesso mi pare tornata quella di sempre, solo più fragile


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2015)

Non esiste l'amore costruito sul bagliore accecante. Quest'amore è anche puro e vero. Ma ha i suoi tempi nel tempo che si vive, di solito accade tra i 15 fino a quando serve, o fino a quando non si pensa di aver trovato la persona giusta.

Esiste l'amore dove col tempo si costruisce qualcosa assieme. Non parlo dei figli, i figli sono molto di più di quello che si riuscirebbe a scrivere, parlo di tutto quello che conosciamo, una casa una cucina una camera da letto e tutto il mondo fuori che dobbiamo vivere nelle sfumature di  grigio e di quei colori che ci rallegrano.

La sensazione che alcuni traditi hanno dopo la scoperta, è di enfasi nei confronti di tutto quello che lo circonda. La percezione amplificata della bellezza del mondo contrasta la percezione che si ha nei confronti di ciò che è successo, non sul partner ma su ciò che è successo. Creando degli squilibri che girano vorticosamente per non fermarsi e non trovarsi, rimangono separati nel mondo, tradimento e partner. Il mondo diventa un luogo stupendo,si percepisce di questo la bellezza, il partner un amore confuso ed il tradimento è quel pugnale che ripetutamente e senza cicli ben definiti ti trafigge senza avvertirti. Lacrime di confusione tra il bello ed il brutto. Un grido disperato che risuona invano ovunque, perchè tutto è troppo ed il troppo non si può acquisire in questa maniera. Così velocemente.

La voglia di riprenderti la vita che ti appartiene è la massima espressione che si chiama amore, per quello che si è costruito non da soli, ma in coppia. Con quella persona che hai amato, che ami  e che però, ti ricorda il tradimento. E qua la sicurezza di amare di essere amati rientra in quella logica dove il minimo dubbio se non chiarito costantemente fa crollare secondo me in maniera definitiva una "riappacificazione". Base per la quale indispensabile, è l'amore.Altrimenti la via è un'altra.
La voglia di essere presente con qualsiasi manifestazione richiama quel dolore di una vita che si può perdere,di un amore che si può perdere, e l'amore non vai mai assolutamente perso se ci sono i presupposti per farlo continuare a crescere.

Credo però di essere stato esageratamente romantico e troppo inoltrato nell'esperienza che ho vissuto io.

Magari serve anche a qualcuno/a.


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Ottobre 2015)

*Ultimo siamo d'accordo, ma non oggi*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non esiste l'amore costruito sul bagliore accecante. Quest'amore è anche puro e vero. Ma ha i suoi tempi nel tempo che si vive, di solito accade tra i 15 fino a quando serve, o fino a quando non si pensa di aver trovato la persona giusta.
> 
> Esiste l'amore dove col tempo si costruisce qualcosa assieme. Non parlo dei figli, i figli sono molto di più di quello che si riuscirebbe a scrivere, parlo di tutto quello che conosciamo, una casa una cucina una camera da letto e tutto il mondo fuori che dobbiamo vivere nelle sfumature di  grigio e di quei colori che ci rallegrano.
> 
> ...


Oggi sono sfibrato.
Penso sia il troppo sentire, forse troppo in fretta.

Anche le emozioni a susseguirsi tra questi scritti sconosciuti non mi placano oggi.
Oggi voglio star solo.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Oggi sono sfibrato.
> Penso sia il troppo sentire, forse troppo in fretta.
> 
> Anche le emozioni a susseguirsi tra questi scritti sconosciuti non mi placano oggi.
> Oggi voglio star solo.



Posso consigliarti un metodo che a me è servito.

Quando ti accorgi che i pensieri volgono a farti stare male, ripeti a te stesso più volte " devo pensare ad altro". Fallo, pensa ad altro, basta un minimo d'impegno ed allontani quei momenti.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non esiste l'amore costruito sul bagliore accecante. Quest'amore è anche puro e vero. Ma ha i suoi tempi nel tempo che si vive, di solito accade tra i 15 fino a quando serve, o fino a quando non si pensa di aver trovato la persona giusta.
> 
> Esiste l'amore dove col tempo si costruisce qualcosa assieme. Non parlo dei figli, i figli sono molto di più di quello che si riuscirebbe a scrivere, parlo di tutto quello che conosciamo, una casa una cucina una camera da letto e tutto il mondo fuori che dobbiamo vivere nelle sfumature di  grigio e di quei colori che ci rallegrano.
> 
> ...


A me molto.
Grazie.
Ecco io ho paura.
Magari non lo saprà mai.
Magari però lo scopre.
E se lo scopre è come caricare un peso enorme su quanto abbiamo costruito e non so se regge.

Ma a questo punto, confessarglielo non sarebbe meno grave che se non lo scoprisse da solo?


----------



## disincantata (27 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> A me molto.
> Grazie.
> Ecco io ho paura.
> Magari non lo saprà mai.
> ...



IO ti consiglio di tacere, cancellare qualunque prova nel caso ne avessi, cambiare cellulare e dedicarti a lui con rinnovata passione.

Certo che sarebbe meglio confessare piuttosto che essere scoperta,  ma le conseguenze non le puoi immaginare. 

Perdonati.


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso consigliarti un metodo che a me è servito.
> 
> Quando ti accorgi che i pensieri volgono a farti stare male, ripeti a te stesso più volte " devo pensare ad altro". Fallo, pensa ad altro, basta un minimo d'impegno ed allontani quei momenti.


guiro che ci provo
grazie


----------



## Fantastica (27 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Faccio un OT
> 
> Ma da traditi o traditori, non vi sconvolge lo scoprire la quantità incredibile di emozioni, sensazioni (non mi dilungo) che si provano in questi momenti?
> 
> ...


Mi sembra bellissimo. Avanti così. Il tradimento è una sveglia, in tutti i sensi. Bravo, mi piace. E mi pare anche abbastanza evidente che esiste un perché sei stato vittima di un tradimento. Senza offesa.


----------



## JON (28 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> A me molto.
> Grazie.
> Ecco io ho paura.
> Magari non lo saprà mai.
> ...


Dovresti trovare una soluzione a cavallo tra le due ipotesi. Qualcosa che ti permetta di sotterrare l'accaduto e allo stesso tempi che ti dia la possibilità di rialzarti in caso sia lui a scoprire il tutto.

Al posto tuo scriverei oggi una lettera datata e depositata dove scrivere tutto quello che ritieni necessario, dagli errori commessi all'amore che vorresti dimostrargli. Può sembrare assurdo ma a me sembra una possibilità, perché al momento vedo la totale omissione come migliore scelta di buon senso.


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO ti consiglio di tacere, cancellare qualunque prova nel caso ne avessi, cambiare cellulare e dedicarti a lui con rinnovata passione.
> 
> Certo che sarebbe meglio confessare piuttosto che essere scoperta,  ma le conseguenze non le puoi immaginare.
> 
> Perdonati.


Dipende però da quanto pesa quel macigno sulla coscienza.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> A me molto.
> Grazie.
> Ecco io ho paura.
> Magari non lo saprà mai.
> ...



L'argomento è molto delicato, troppo delicato per poter esprimere una propria opinione nei confronti di una storia che si legge e che invece ha mille risvolti e sentire propri. 

Leggi qua, ci sono degli spunti. 
http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/22777-domanda-generica


----------



## JON (28 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> guiro che ci provo
> grazie


Mi accodo a Ultimo, effettivamente, come avrai già capito, non è che rimuginare sulle negatività alla lunga possa alleviare la tua condizione. Se riesci a scansare i cattivi pensieri allora buon per te, altrimenti potresti pensare di fare cose nuove insieme a lei che ti diano la possibilità di ricreare più affiatamento e complicità. Penserei ad esempio ad una attività fisica condivisa, che ne so, un corso di tennis ad esempio fatto assieme e come antagonisti. Potrebbe aiutarti a scaricare la tensione e renderti più fiducioso. Insomma qualcosa che vi unisca rendendovi più costruttivi che "conservatori" e che vi rilassi anche. A volte pensare troppo può essere inutile e fuori luogo, quindi meglio passare all'azione...fate qualcosa di dinamico, può aiutare a non mandare fuori giri il cervello.


----------



## Uroboro (28 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco... prima di incasinarti fai il vuoto in testa, fai qualcosa che ti svuoti la mente, ognuno ha una valvola di sfogo ben precisa, vai a correre, fai un quandro, sfregola l'orecchio sull'asfalto in moto, suona uno strumento, ti scarichi di fai un bel vuoto e poi rimetti tutte le cose in ordine i fatti, poi ci metti le emozioni tutte al loro posto, e capisci che cazzo vuoi fare degli anni che da quì in avanti ti rimangono.....


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi sembra bellissimo. Avanti così. Il tradimento è una sveglia, in tutti i sensi. Bravo, mi piace. E mi pare anche abbastanza evidente che esiste un perché sei stato vittima di un tradimento. Senza offesa.


boh, vedi io se non capisco una cosa non mi sento di sparare subito una minchiata del tipo "mi pare anche abbastanza evidente che esiste un perché sei stato vittima di un tradimento" e aggiungere anche "Senza offesa"

però graze a Dio siamo fatti in modo diverso
e tu mi dai una ragione per renderGli grazie
senza offesa


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Mi accodo a Ultimo.
> A volte pensare troppo può essere inutile e fuori luogo, quindi meglio passare all'azione...fate qualcosa di dinamico, può aiutare a non mandare fuori giri il cervello.





Uroboro ha detto:


> Pazzesco... prima di incasinarti fai il vuoto in testa, fai qualcosa che ti svuoti la mente


Ultimo, Jon e Uroboro ieri siamo usciti a notte fonda a passeggiare lungamente ed a parlare.
E' stato molto piacevole ed ha conciliato una notte molto serena

grazie


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ultimo, Jon e Uroboro ieri siamo usciti a notte fonda a passeggiare lungamente ed a parlare.
> E' stato molto piacevole ed ha conciliato una notte molto serena
> 
> grazie



Troverai i nostri iban in MP, altro che grazie!


----------



## Nobody (28 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Faccio un OT
> 
> Ma da traditi o traditori, non vi sconvolge lo scoprire la quantità incredibile di emozioni, sensazioni (non mi dilungo) che si provano in questi momenti?
> 
> ...


bella questa riflessione... probabilmente vivevi in una sorta di stasi (emotiva, soprattutto) e queste sono quelle emozioni intense a cui una vita abitudinaria ci disabitua. Triste doverle riscoprire per un avvenimento come il tuo, sarebbe meglio impegnarsi a risvegliarle quanto più possibile nel quotidiano.
Comunque il tono in cui le descrivi mi fa pensare che tu sia ancora molto innamorato di tua moglie... e direi che questa sia un'ottima base per provare a ricominciare, se questa è la strada che sceglierai di percorrere.


----------



## Domhet (28 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ultimo, Jon e Uroboro ieri siamo usciti a notte fonda a passeggiare lungamente ed a parlare.
> E' stato molto piacevole ed ha conciliato una notte molto serena
> 
> grazie



Mi piace molto il tuo modo di porti. Dev'essere frastornante passeggiare attraverso l'oblio proprio con lei, con la donna che ami e che ti ha tradito. Ma tu sei alla ricerca di un futuro condiviso, non ti è sufficiente rivestire il presente di un passato ormai offuscato e fin troppo confortevole. Mi dai queste impressioni. Come dicevi, vorresti arricchire l'album di tante altre foto. Spero che il tutto si risolva per il meglio.


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Troverai i nostri iban in MP, altro che grazie!


azz proprio oggi che ho dovuto prendere le gomme da neve!!!


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Dipende però da quanto pesa quel macigno sulla coscienza.



Certo, ma se confessi per toglierti un peso e' sempre un gesto egoistico.

Lo puoi fare ma puoi perdere tutto.

era successo ad un forumista, la moglie confesso' dopo 7 anni, lui la lascio'.


LO aveva tradito con un vicino di casa ed amico e nella loro casa. Credo Nicola.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Mi piace molto il tuo modo di porti. Dev'essere frastornante passeggiare attraverso l'oblio proprio con lei, con la donna che ami* e che ti ha tradito.* Ma tu sei alla ricerca di un futuro condiviso, non ti è sufficiente rivestire il presente di un passato ormai offuscato e fin troppo confortevole. Mi dai queste impressioni. Come dicevi, vorresti arricchire l'album di tante altre foto. Spero che il tutto si risolva per il meglio.


è vero, sono d'accordo. Stavolta però voglio essere un po pignolo e scrivere qualcosa che spero verrà capita, eventualmente so che la colpa è soltanto mia. scriverò sul neretto: Andare a leggere tutto il post comprensivo del neretto ha un qualcosa che a me è piaciuto tantissimo, solo che, quella frase nerettata spesso viene letta in maniera sbagliata, perchè è vero che s'indirizza su pazzesco quella frase, quando invece secondo il mio parere l'unica persona che è stata tradita è stato chi ha tradito, altrimenti non starebbe ancora con chi ha vissuto la propria vita. 

Mi sono riletto e mentre rileggevo ho pensato, si lo so la questione è molto più complicata di quel che appare in ciò che ho scritto, ma da delle basi secondo il mio parere per cambiare dei ruoli che alla fine competono alla soggettività di chi compie le azioni. Quelle gravi chiaramente.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> azz proprio oggi che ho dovuto prendere le gomme da neve!!!



Sono con le mezze maniche, pensa un po te! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Mi piace molto il tuo modo di porti. Dev'essere *frastornante passeggiare attraverso l'oblio *proprio con lei, con la donna che ami e che ti ha tradito. Ma tu sei alla ricerca di un futuro condiviso, non ti è sufficiente rivestire il presente di un passato ormai offuscato e fin troppo confortevole. Mi dai queste impressioni. Come dicevi, vorresti arricchire l'album di tante altre foto. Spero che il tutto si risolva per il meglio.


grazie
stavamo passeggiando in mezzo agli alberi e una folata di vento ha alzato un turbine di foglie.
Le ho detto 'sta a vedere che facciamo la fine di Paolo e Francesca' e ci siamo messi a ridere e singhiozzare da scemi, con la vergogna del silenzio assoluto a farci eco.
Si il desiderio di ricominciare è forte 
grazie ancora


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> bella questa riflessione... probabilmente vivevi in una sorta di *stasi *(emotiva, soprattutto) e queste sono quelle emozioni intense a cui una vita abitudinaria ci disabitua. Triste doverle riscoprire per un avvenimento come il tuo, sarebbe meglio impegnarsi a risvegliarle quanto più possibile nel quotidiano.
> Comunque il tono in cui le descrivi mi fa pensare che tu sia* ancora molto innamorato di tua moglie*... e direi che questa sia un'ottima base per provare a ricominciare, se questa è la strada che sceglierai di percorrere.


Penso sia andata proprio così e proprio questa stasi è uno dei motivi dell'allontanamento.
Consideravo la 'stasi' una naturale ed ineluttabile evoluzione. 
La comprendo ora come involuzione anche se mantenere un livello di tensione (in tutti i sensi) elevato quanto l'attuale è infattibile

Per concludere, sto cercando di capire se effettivamente sia amore e non un bouquet di sentimenti che lo surrogano.
ma mi sto chiarendo le idee


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Penso sia andata proprio così e proprio questa stasi è uno dei motivi dell'allontanamento.
> Consideravo la 'stasi' una naturale ed ineluttabile evoluzione.
> *La comprendo ora come involuzione anche se mantenere un livello di tensione (in tutti i sensi) elevato quanto l'attuale è infattibile*
> 
> ...


E' fattibile, ed è proprio quello di cui ti parlavo inizialmente.

Ora è normale che ci sia tensione, più in la ci sono secondo me due strade, acchiappare con forza quello che si è acquisito per viverlo senza tensione, a me adesso viene spontaneo....  o scordarlo ed aver perso qualcosa che non si doveva perdere. E sarebbe un grave errore. Improponibile secondo me.


----------



## Domhet (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> è vero, sono d'accordo. Stavolta però voglio essere un po pignolo e scrivere qualcosa che spero verrà capita, eventualmente so che la colpa è soltanto mia. scriverò sul neretto: Andare a leggere tutto il post comprensivo del neretto ha un qualcosa che a me è piaciuto tantissimo, solo che, quella frase nerettata spesso viene letta in maniera sbagliata, perchè è vero che s'indirizza su pazzesco quella frase, quando invece secondo il mio parere l'unica persona che è stata tradita è stato chi ha tradito, altrimenti non starebbe ancora con chi ha vissuto la propria vita.
> 
> Mi sono riletto e mentre rileggevo ho pensato, si lo so la questione è molto più complicata di quel che appare in ciò che ho scritto, ma da delle basi secondo il mio parere per cambiare dei ruoli che alla fine competono alla soggettività di chi compie le azioni. Quelle gravi chiaramente.



Beh, ti senti traditore nei confronti di tua moglie?


----------



## Ultimo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Beh, ti senti traditore nei confronti di tua moglie?


Non ho capito la domanda. 

Forse perchè come al solito mischio pensieri e parole volando con la mente e scrivendo malamente.

Vediamo se con poche parole riesco a far capire il post di prima: Chi tradisce è traditore di se stesso perchè non ha avuto la capacità di fare introspezione seria sulle proprie difficoltà e affrontarle nella maniera giusta, di certo non è quella del tradimento.


----------



## Domhet (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho capito la domanda.
> 
> Forse perchè come al solito mischio pensieri e parole volando con la mente e scrivendo malamente.
> 
> Vediamo se con poche parole riesco a far capire il post di prima: Chi tradisce è traditore di se stesso perchè non ha avuto la capacità di fare introspezione seria sulle proprie difficoltà e affrontarle nella maniera giusta, di certo non è quella del tradimento.



Avevo proprio pensato a tutt'altro, perdonami. Condivido tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO ti consiglio di tacere, cancellare qualunque prova nel caso ne avessi, cambiare cellulare e dedicarti a lui con rinnovata passione.
> 
> Certo che sarebbe meglio confessare piuttosto che essere scoperta,  ma le conseguenze non le puoi immaginare.
> 
> Perdonati.


Rinnovata passione?
Ma magari facendo così è come mettergli una pulce nell'orecchio.
Posso cancellare tutte le prove.
Ma restano due mine vaganti: sua moglie, e lui.
Lui che non vuole accettare in nessun modo che le cose non vadano così come vaneggia.

Ma cosa intendi con perdonati?

Cerco di leggere qui, appunto per capire le ipotetiche conseguenze.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Dovresti trovare una soluzione a cavallo tra le due ipotesi. Qualcosa che ti permetta di sotterrare l'accaduto e allo stesso tempi che ti dia la possibilità di rialzarti in caso sia lui a scoprire il tutto.
> 
> Al posto tuo scriverei oggi una lettera datata e depositata dove scrivere tutto quello che ritieni necessario, dagli errori commessi all'amore che vorresti dimostrargli. Può sembrare assurdo ma a me sembra una possibilità, perché al momento vedo la totale omissione come migliore scelta di buon senso.


Non lo so.
Io proprio non mi ci vedo a scrivere una lettera a mio marito.
L'amore che vorrei dimostrargli.
Ecco la paura dove sta.
Che lui mi dica, il tuo comportamento ha reso falso tutto l'amore che mi hai dimostrato.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'argomento è molto delicato, troppo delicato per poter esprimere una propria opinione nei confronti di una storia che si legge e che invece ha mille risvolti e sentire propri.
> 
> Leggi qua, ci sono degli spunti.
> http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/22777-domanda-generica


Grazie.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Ottobre 2015)

*Welcome*

La tua ha almeno avuto la dignità di confessartelo.


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Ottobre 2015)

Domhet ha detto:


> Beh, ti senti *traditore *nei confronti di tua moglie?


anche se figlio di un fraintendimento quoto questo post perchè, senza nessun desiderio di autofustigarmi, con il mio distacco se non l'ho propriamente tradita ho deluso la sua costantemente confessata necessità di un tipo di manifestazione di amore differente da quello che le davo, contribuendo al casino




Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho capito la domanda.
> 
> Forse perchè come al solito mischio pensieri e parole volando con la mente e scrivendo malamente.
> 
> Vediamo se con poche parole riesco a far capire il post di prima: Chi tradisce è traditore di se stesso perchè non ha avuto la capacità di fare introspezione seria sulle proprie difficoltà e affrontarle nella maniera giusta, di certo non è quella del tradimento.


penso sia vero quanto dici: è il risultato di non capire che nel tuo compagno/a devi provare a trovare un canale di comunicazione. E ci devi provare fino allo sfinimento, prima di imboccare la via "facile"


----------



## zagor (29 Ottobre 2015)

A volte può capitare di riuscire ad intercettare questo tipo di segnali, ma non è facile. Chi è stato tradito tende ad addossarsi una parte di colpa, spesso adducendo proprio questa come spiegazione. Credo invece che i cambiamenti che si verificano nel corso del tempo, provocano fatalmente un'assestamento che modifica la percezione del compagno e del suo comportamento nei nostri confronti. Ma è, quasi sempre, una sensazione reciproca. Ad esempio, io spesso trovo cambiato l'atteggiamento di mia moglie nei miei confronti. Anch'io vorrei maggiori attenzioni, un comportamento meno competitivo e tante altre cose. Sono convinto che anche per lei sia così. Ovviamente, non sempre e non tutto può essere detto. Ad esempio, da questa estate, ho cambiato alcune cose nel mio comportamento, sperando di riuscire ad evitare l'insorgere di una crisi. L'ho fatto nella consapevolezza che ignoravo se sarebbe servito ad evitare qualcosa. Ignoravo se qualcosa era già accaduto, (e lo ignoro tuttora). Ed inoltre, nulla nei suoi atteggiamenti è cambiato, oppure io non me ne sono accorto. Ma non per questo, penso che tradirla sia una opzione da prendere in considerazione. Semplicemente, una persona anche quando è sinceramente innamorata, non è detto che capisca qual'è la cosa giusta da fare.


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Ottobre 2015)

Anche se sei al fianco, nel letto, di una persona, la TUA, per decine di anni, scopri quasi sempre di non conoscerla al 1000 x 1000 (e qui c'è un portale dolorosamente e/o costruttivamente pieno di testimonianze).

 Kassia prova a ribaltare la cosa, cerca di capire quale obbiettivo ti stai dando: svuotare l'anima? Capire se e quanto ti ama? Comprendere se ti conosce per come sei e se sarebbe disposto ad accettare?....


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo, ma se confessi per toglierti un peso e' sempre un gesto egoistico.
> 
> Lo puoi fare ma puoi perdere tutto.
> 
> ...


si, me la ricordo la storia.


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Penso sia andata proprio così e proprio questa stasi è uno dei motivi dell'allontanamento.
> Consideravo la 'stasi' una naturale ed ineluttabile evoluzione.
> La comprendo ora come involuzione anche se mantenere un livello di tensione (in tutti i sensi) elevato quanto l'attuale è infattibile
> 
> ...


Per quanto riguarda il capire se si tratta di amore io credo che ti basti semplicemente immaginare la tua vita senza di lei. Mettere sui piatti della bilancia te e una tua ipotetica vita con te stesso e te con lei che state ancora insieme. E' anche vero che a volte si resta insieme per altri fattori, per cui i tuoi dubbi sono leciti. Ma non credo ti ci vorrà tanto a capire il perché preferisci restate con lei. Vedi, tu non hai perso la stima di lei, tradimento a parte non hai motivi che ti fanno desiderare la sua lontananza. Questo significa già qualcosa, poi dato che è passato già del tempo, non credo che le tue siano mere reazioni ormonali e di orgoglio. Insomma, a sentirti parlare, sembra che tra voi rimanga quella visceralitá dei grandi amori che semplicemente non muore mai. Questo, unito al fatto che nella maggioranza dei casi, le unioni durature sono quelle che superano anche le crisi, farebbe sperare che voi siete sulla strada giusta. Partiamo dal presupposto che il tradimento è un'esperienza pessima e che sarebbe da evitare sempre, direi che in alcuni casi può rimettere ordine nella coppia. Naturalmente è necessaria la piena collaborazione di entrambi, se questo avviene, benché i trascorsi rimangano una macchia indelebile, sono portato ad essere d'accordo quando, passando anche per il tradimento, si parla di evoluzione. Ma se è evoluzione significa anche cambiamento, ovvero che col tradimento quella coppia ha chiuso, dato che è giunta ad un livello di comunicazione superiore e comunque ad un miglioramento del singolo all'interno della coppia stessa. Altrimenti non avrebbe senso e significherebbe che i problemi soni ben altri e molto radicati.

Comunque, pazzesco, sembri una brava persona. Ce la farai, in un modo o nell'altro. Te lo auguro con tutto il cuore.


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Io proprio non mi ci vedo a scrivere una lettera a mio marito.
> L'amore che vorrei dimostrargli.
> Ecco la paura dove sta.
> Che lui mi dica, il tuo comportamento ha reso falso tutto l'amore che mi hai dimostrato.


Eh, ma ti basta essere sincera quando parli di quell'amore. Che poi a lui non basti è un altro discorso, ma sappi che dipende anche da lui farsi carico di questa eventuale situazione.

Il discorso comunque non era questo, quello della lettera era un suggerimento di un atto estremo nell'eventualità che la situazione precipiti. Perché il discorso nel tuo caso è quello di insabbiare tutto e di incenerire le prove, questa per te, e credo anche per lui, è la scelta più sensata.

Ma rischi di essere scoperta per qualche motivo in particolare?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Anche se sei al fianco, nel letto, di una persona, la TUA, per decine di anni, scopri quasi sempre di non conoscerla al 1000 x 1000 (e qui c'è un portale dolorosamente e/o costruttivamente pieno di testimonianze).
> 
> Kassia prova a ribaltare la cosa, cerca di capire quale obbiettivo ti stai dando: svuotare l'anima? Capire se e quanto ti ama? Comprendere se ti conosce per come sei e se sarebbe disposto ad accettare?....


Il mio obbiettivo è salvare il matrimonio.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Eh, ma ti basta essere sincera quando parli di quell'amore. Che poi a lui non basti è un altro discorso, ma sappi che dipende anche da lui farsi carico di questa eventuale situazione.
> 
> Il discorso comunque non era questo, quello della lettera era un suggerimento di un atto estremo nell'eventualità che la situazione precipiti. Perché il discorso nel tuo caso è quello di insabbiare tutto e di incenerire le prove, questa per te, e credo anche per lui, è la scelta più sensata.
> 
> Ma rischi di essere scoperta per qualche motivo in particolare?


Penso di scoprire l'acqua calda.
O l'aria fritta.
Quando si rimane invischiati in certe situazioni, non si è da soli.
Cioè se io per esempio rubo qualcosa a mio marito, lo so solo io e io sola.
Ma nel caso di una relazione adulterina siamo in due.
E nel mio caso siamo in tre, perchè la moglie di lui sa.
E ha reagito malissimo.
Cioè da quel che mi racconta lui, nelle sue chilometriche mail, dice sua moglie si vuole separare.
Presto quindi sarà libero e solo.
Quindi adesso vede solo che me.
Non riesco a fargli capire che io non ho nessuna intenzione di lasciare mio marito.
Piuttosto temo di essere lasciata da lui.
E che cosa posso dire a mio marito?
Non è stata colpa mia. E' lui che mi ha sedotta.
Mio marito mi ride in faccia.
Cioè abbiamo 54 anni. 
Cioè la mia seconda è appena tornata dal viaggio di nozze.


----------



## patroclo (29 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Il mio obbiettivo è salvare il matrimonio.


.... allora* convincitene*, cancella tutto, zittisci l'amante, cancellati dal forum, ..... riabbraccia tuo marito e bacialo. 
Avrai dentro un segreto, una piccola cosa che a quel punto sarà solo tua, che ti farà male in certi momenti e magari ti consolerà in altri.

... sembra facile .... si sa che predico benissimo ma .......


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Penso di scoprire l'acqua calda.
> O l'aria fritta.
> Quando si rimane invischiati in certe situazioni, non si è da soli.
> Cioè se io per esempio rubo qualcosa a mio marito, lo so solo io e io sola.
> ...


praticamente temi che o il tuo ex amante o la moglie di lui possano avvisare tuo marito?

Pensi che tuo marito dicendoglielo adesso potrebbe prendere 'meglio' il tradimento?

Sicuramente se,potessi evitargli di dover parlare con gli altri 'due' sarebbe molto molto meglio. 

Non so che pensare, nel mio caso, sono stata informata da lei,  avrei preferito lui chiudesse con lei e me lo dicesse, invece non ha avuto il coraggio ha accettato anni di ricatti ed alla fine non gli e' servito perche' lei non ha mollato la preda e si e' 'vendicata' comunque.

Hai figli minorenni?
Sei economicamente indipendente?

Mannaggia che caos!


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Il mio obbiettivo è salvare il matrimonio.



Ci potevi pensare prima. Se lo vuoi veramente, e qui esco fuori dal coro, secondo me l'unico modo e' assumersi la rssponsabilita' di dire tutto. Tutto. Solo ripartendo da una modalita' di questo tipo per me ha senso stare insieme.



kassia ha detto:


> Non è stata colpa mia. E' lui che mi ha sedotta.
> Mio marito mi ride in faccia.
> Cioè abbiamo 54 anni.
> Cioè la mia seconda è appena tornata dal viaggio di nozze.



Certe affermazioni non si possono leggere. Sedotta de che? A 54 anni?  Non scadiamo nel ridicolo per favore.

Sono allergica alle lacrime di coccodrillo, scusami.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ci potevi pensare prima. Se lo vuoi veramente, e qui esco fuori dal coro, secondo me l'unico modo e' assumersi la rssponsabilita' di dire tutto. Tutto. Solo ripartendo da una modalita' di questo tipo per me ha senso stare insieme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> praticamente temi che o il tuo ex amante o la moglie di lui possano avvisare tuo marito?
> 
> Pensi che tuo marito dicendoglielo adesso potrebbe prendere 'meglio' il tradimento?
> 
> ...


Grazie.


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ci potevi pensare prima. Se lo vuoi veramente, e qui esco fuori dal coro, secondo me l'unico modo e' assumersi la rssponsabilita' di dire tutto. Tutto. Solo ripartendo da una modalita' di questo tipo per me ha senso stare insieme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Credo lo abbia scritto ironicamente.


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' fattibile, ed è proprio quello di cui ti parlavo inizialmente.
> 
> Ora è normale che ci sia tensione, più in la ci sono secondo me due strade, acchiappare con forza quello che si è acquisito per viverlo senza tensione, a me adesso viene spontaneo....  o scordarlo ed aver perso qualcosa che non si doveva perdere. E sarebbe un grave errore. Improponibile secondo me.


sono d'accordo con te anche se l'effetto che mi fa è di essere un giorno simil-euforico ed un giorno depresso andante, tipo pendolo...


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Ottobre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> A volte può capitare di riuscire ad intercettare questo tipo di segnali, ma non è facile. Chi è stato tradito tende ad addossarsi una parte di colpa, spesso adducendo proprio questa come spiegazione. Credo invece che i cambiamenti che si verificano nel corso del tempo, provocano fatalmente un'assestamento che modifica la percezione del compagno e del suo comportamento nei nostri confronti. Ma è, quasi sempre, una sensazione reciproca. Ad esempio, io spesso trovo cambiato l'atteggiamento di mia moglie nei miei confronti. Anch'io vorrei maggiori attenzioni, un comportamento meno competitivo e tante altre cose. Sono convinto che anche per lei sia così. Ovviamente, non sempre e non tutto può essere detto. Ad esempio, da questa estate, ho cambiato alcune cose nel mio comportamento, sperando di riuscire ad evitare l'insorgere di una crisi. L'ho fatto nella consapevolezza che ignoravo se sarebbe servito ad evitare qualcosa. Ignoravo se qualcosa era già accaduto, (e lo ignoro tuttora). Ed inoltre, nulla nei suoi atteggiamenti è cambiato, oppure io non me ne sono accorto. Ma non per questo, penso che tradirla sia una opzione da prendere in considerazione. Semplicemente, *una persona anche quando è sinceramente innamorata*, non è detto che capisca qual'è la cosa giusta da fare.


e almeno per me è stato totalmente fuorviante pensare di aver risolto il suo disagio razionalizzando ed a contrario lei ha vissuto le mie risposte come un confronto con il padre


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il capire se si tratta di amore io credo che ti basti semplicemente immaginare la tua vita senza di lei. Mettere sui piatti della bilancia te e una tua ipotetica vita con te stesso e te con lei che state ancora insieme. E' anche vero che a volte si resta insieme per altri fattori, per cui i tuoi dubbi sono leciti. Ma non credo ti ci vorrà tanto a capire il perché preferisci restate con lei. Vedi, tu non hai perso la stima di lei, tradimento a parte non hai motivi che ti fanno desiderare la sua lontananza. Questo significa già qualcosa, poi dato che è passato già del tempo, non credo che le tue siano mere reazioni ormonali e di orgoglio. Insomma, a sentirti parlare, sembra che tra voi rimanga quella *visceralitá dei grandi amor*i che semplicemente non muore mai. Questo, unito al fatto che nella maggioranza dei casi, le unioni durature sono quelle che superano anche le crisi, farebbe sperare che voi siete sulla strada giusta. Partiamo dal presupposto che il tradimento è un'esperienza pessima e che sarebbe da evitare sempre, direi che in alcuni casi può rimettere ordine nella coppia. Naturalmente è necessaria la piena collaborazione di entrambi, se questo avviene, benché i trascorsi rimangano una macchia indelebile, sono portato ad essere d'accordo quando, passando anche per il tradimento, si parla di evoluzione. Ma se è evoluzione significa anche cambiamento, ovvero che col tradimento quella coppia ha chiuso, dato che è giunta ad un livello di comunicazione superiore e comunque ad un miglioramento del singolo all'interno della coppia stessa. Altrimenti non avrebbe senso e significherebbe che i problemi soni ben altri e molto radicati.
> 
> Comunque, pazzesco, sembri una brava persona. Ce la farai, in un modo o nell'altro. Te lo auguro con tutto il cuore.


se non è una amore viscerale è una colite spastica, con ii mal di pancia che ci sta procurando....

GRAZIE!!!


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Credo lo abbia scritto ironicamente.


concordo


----------



## Diletta (30 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Penso di scoprire l'acqua calda.
> O l'aria fritta.
> Quando si rimane invischiati in certe situazioni, non si è da soli.
> Cioè se io per esempio rubo qualcosa a mio marito, lo so solo io e io sola.
> ...



Kassia, ma tu stai male anche perché ti rimorde la coscienza?
Te lo chiedo perché, conoscendomi, per me sarebbe la cosa peggiore che mi farebbe vivere una vita di merda.
Se, però, tu ce la fai a tenere per te il tuo segreto, non mi sento di dirti di liberartene perché so cosa succede dopo...non starete più bene in due.
Però, c'è la minaccia degli altri due fronti: moglie e il di lei marito. 
Prima cosa da neutralizzare è proprio l'ex: chiudi ogni contatto con lui, non rispondere più alle sue chilometriche mail (ho l'impressione che sia abbastanza disperato e quindi pericoloso) dopo, ovviamente, averlo avvisato.

Sulla moglie, che dire...se avesse voluto vendicarsi l'avrebbe già fatto, ma è anche vero che quando si viene traditi la logicità viene meno, quindi è tutto imprevedibile.

Ecco: valuta attentamente i possibili scenari con le rispettive probabilità che li facciano accadere.
Dopo, prendi la tua decisione e seguila.


----------



## zagor (30 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> e almeno per me è stato totalmente fuorviante pensare di aver risolto il suo disagio razionalizzando ed a contrario lei ha vissuto le mie risposte come un confronto con il padre



Secondo me non è mai un errore cercare di razionalizzare. Un ragionamento obiettivo a volte riesce a risolvere i problemi. Nel tuo caso, ma credo che questo avvenga quasi sempre, questo metodo fallisce perchè la controparte decide "con la pancia". Solo in un secondo momento, se viene scoperta/o inizia a valutare le motivazioni all'origine del suo comportamento. Spesso, (non sempre),  è solo puro egoismo ed allora parte la caccia ad oscure motivazioni inspiegabili, (mi trascuravi, volevo sentirmi vivo/a, eccetera).. Detto in parole semplici: lo ha fatto perchè ne aveva voglia.....


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2015)

Sai Pazzesco, a me leggendoti è suonato un campanellino d'allarme. Il fattaccio è capitato con l'inizio della menopausa di tua moglie. Non è da sottovalutare neanche la pressione sociale dell'immagine della donna, soprattutto in Italia, dove l'invecchiamento per il gentil sesso è vissuto come una condanna. Tutto questo terrorismo mediatico, e il vedersi diversa dalla bella ragazza che era, non è tanto da sottovalutare. Forse non le mancavano tanto le tue attenzioni, ma era assetata di conferme, che ha ritrovato tradendo. Attenzione, non voglio giustificare, eh.


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ci potevi pensare prima. Se lo vuoi veramente, e qui esco fuori dal coro, secondo me l'unico modo e' assumersi la rssponsabilita' di dire tutto. Tutto. Solo ripartendo da una modalita' di questo tipo per me ha senso stare insieme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No dai, era sarcastica. Mary sei un po' suscettibile sull'argomento, tu hai fatto un percorso che ti pone spanne più in alto rispetto la media interpretazione concettuale.

Vabbè, è troppo rischioso tentare la strada della rivelazione. E' un argomento troppo controverso, ma col senno odierno di kassia io credo si possa tentare la strada dell'omissione TOTALE, perché credo sia quella che dia più possibilità alla loro coppia. Lo so che può sembrare inaccettabile o fallimentare, io stesso mi meraviglio di me nel ragionare in questo modo, purtroppo il rischio di perdere tutto per l'eventuale incapacità di risorgere dopo una simile rivelazione è troppo alto. Kassia sta proteggendo il suo matrimonio.


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Penso di scoprire l'acqua calda.
> O l'aria fritta.
> Quando si rimane invischiati in certe situazioni, non si è da soli.
> Cioè se io per esempio rubo qualcosa a mio marito, lo so solo io e io sola.
> ...


Ma infatti ti chiedevo se ci fossero motivi particolari a spaventarti in particolar modo. Ti facevo più giovane.

E' infatti ci sono, perché, da come lo descrivi, il tuo amante mi pare più uno stalker. In più ci sarebbe la moglie che se è una testa calda, con la determinazione di chi non ha più niente da perdere, visto che parlano di separazione, è un'altra scheggia impazzita. Perciò adesso comprendo meglio i tuoi timori.

Per quanto riguarda le tue intenzioni si è capito che vuoi restare nel tuo matrimonio, per cui non credo ci siano altri suggerimenti da darti sulle modalità che devi attuare nello specifico. E poi ti hanno già dato degli ottimi consigli....in poche parole ama tuo marito.

Qua il tuo problema è che senti che questa situazione può sfuggirti di mano da un momento all'altro. Mi sa che è di questo che si deve parlare.


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Grazie.


ciao Kassia, visto che ci sono alcuni punti di contatto con quello che ho vissuto, per quanto può valere ho chiesto alla 'mia' lei cosa farebbe potesse tornare indietro
indietro al decider come comportarsi dopo il guaio 

dice che avrebbe dovuto cancellare ogni traccia, che mi avrebbe subissato di domande, richieste, attenzioni per cercare di confermare il mio amore per lei senza mettermi di fronte a una prostrazione tanto grande. L'ho già detto, ma per lei è stata una rivelazione scoprire quanto soffrissi per l'avvenuto e quindi quanto la ami ancora.

Una tua confessione sarebbe esclusivamente per cercare di salvare il matrimonio in via preventiva, giocando d'anticipo sul fatto che lui possa sapere qualcosa.

Ecco che quindi posso dirti che se lei mi avesse raccontato tutto, di sua spontanea volontà, penso che il mio atteggiamento sarebbe stato ben poco diverso da quello che è stato scoprendolo.
Il crollo della fiducia è tale e tanto ampio da essere davvero difficile dire se una confessione sia in grado di schermare, salvare qualcosa. Forse l'unico aspetto che avrei tenuto in considerazione (assolutamente rilevante, per carità) è la dichiarata volontà di continuare a stare insieme. 
Volontà comunque già ovvia per il suo (e tuo) aver interrotto la relazione e del tuo essere o riscoprirti inamorata.


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> se non è una amore viscerale è una colite spastica, con ii mal di pancia che ci sta procurando....
> 
> GRAZIE!!!


Almeno la tua vena ironica non è del tutto compromessa, è un buon segno, si vede che nutri una speranza più che fondata. E poi parli al plurale.


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao Kassia, visto che ci sono alcuni punti di contatto con quello che ho vissuto, per quanto può valere ho chiesto alla 'mia' lei cosa farebbe potesse tornare indietro
> indietro al decider come comportarsi dopo il guaio
> 
> dice che avrebbe dovuto cancellare ogni traccia, che mi avrebbe subissato di domande, richieste, attenzioni per cercare di confermare il mio amore per lei senza mettermi di fronte a una prostrazione tanto grande. L'ho già detto, ma per lei è stata una rivelazione scoprire quanto soffrissi per l'avvenuto e quindi quanto la ami ancora.
> ...


Condivido, tutto molto sensato.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kassia, ma tu stai male anche perché ti rimorde la coscienza?
> Te lo chiedo perché, conoscendomi, per me sarebbe la cosa peggiore che mi farebbe vivere una vita di merda.
> Se, però, tu ce la fai a tenere per te il tuo segreto, non mi sento di dirti di liberartene perché so cosa succede dopo...non starete più bene in due.
> Però, c'è la minaccia degli altri due fronti: moglie e il di lei marito.
> ...


Grazie.
Sono stata una pazza incosciente.
Cioè non è che mi rimorda tanto la coscienza nel senso della colpa.
Ma nel senso dell'insesatezza.
Non so che cosa rispondere alle sue mail, mi sa che è partito per la tangente.
Cioè come ho già tentato di dire, io sono come dire pentita e corsa ai ripari, con la morte di mia madre.
Cioè ora mio padre è solo dopo 63 anni di matrimonio.
Mi sto prendendo cura di lui.
Mio marito è presente in una maniera eccezzionale.
Cioè di colpo sono stata invitata a riflettere sulle mie responsabilità.
Cioè per esempio lascio mio marito: che considerazione avrebbe mio padre di me?
Non oso pensarlo. Non oso.

Cioè io l'altro l'ho conosciuto sette anni fa.
Non riesco ad esprimermi bene. 
Non ho le parole adatte.
Mi fa perfino strano parlare di me in un forum.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sai Pazzesco, a me leggendoti è suonato un campanellino d'allarme. Il fattaccio è capitato con l'inizio della menopausa di tua moglie. Non è da sottovalutare neanche la pressione sociale dell'immagine della donna, soprattutto in Italia, dove l'invecchiamento per il gentil sesso è vissuto come una condanna. Tutto questo terrorismo mediatico, e il vedersi diversa dalla bella ragazza che era, non è tanto da sottovalutare. Forse non le mancavano tanto le tue attenzioni, ma era assetata di conferme, che ha ritrovato tradendo. Attenzione, non voglio giustificare, eh.


Se io dico a mio marito:
Scusami è stata colpa del calo degli ormoni della menopausa.
Mi ride ancora più in faccia.
Cioè non ci sono le parole per le motivazioni.
Io sono una donna molto emotiva, sono stata trascinata dalle emozioni.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma infatti ti chiedevo se ci fossero motivi particolari a spaventarti in particolar modo. Ti facevo più giovane.
> 
> E' infatti ci sono, perché, da come lo descrivi, il tuo amante mi pare più uno stalker. In più ci sarebbe la moglie che se è una testa calda, con la determinazione di chi non ha più niente da perdere, visto che parlano di separazione, è un'altra scheggia impazzita. Perciò adesso comprendo meglio i tuoi timori.
> 
> ...


Io non voglio dare dei dispiaceri a mio marito.
Si va bene dovevo pensarci prima.


----------



## Diletta (30 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Sono stata una pazza incosciente.
> Cioè non è che mi rimorda tanto la coscienza nel senso della colpa.
> Ma nel senso dell'insesatezza.
> ...



Non capisco cosa intendi per averlo conosciuto sette anni fa...non avete mica avuto una relazione di sette anni, o sì?

Gli eventi della vita ti hanno riportato alla realtà che è fatta, appunto, di responsabilità.
E hai capito quale sia il tuo ruolo: quello di moglie e di figlia nei confronti di tuo padre, aiutata da tuo marito.
Ogni età prevede delle priorità, la tua prevede quello che stai facendo.
Ti dò, ovviamente, la mia opinione personale.

In tutto questo, l'amore non so quale posto occupi, non ne parli molto (mi sembra), ma non mi sembra neanche così rilevante.
Tu ci stai bene con tuo marito, andate d'accordo, no? 
E questo è ciò che conta dopo tot anni di matrimonio. L'amore, nel suo significato romantico, lasciamolo alle adolescenti (anche se le più lo rifuggono).
Non so che tipo di sentimento tu abbia, invece, provato per l'altro, in ogni caso non credo si sia trattato di un grande amore, la tua decisione è stata ragionata e quando ci si ragiona di sentimento ce n'è poco, o ce n'è rimasto poco.
Secondo me, solo davanti ad un amore grandissimo si può provare a ragionare in termini di "giustificazione" per sfare un matrimonio, e ho detto "si può provare" perché anche qui...


----------



## JON (30 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> *Io non voglio dare dei dispiaceri a mio marito.*
> Si va bene dovevo pensarci prima.


Nessuno ti giudica per l'errore commesso, io no almeno. Anzi, il modo in cui stai reagendo mi piace.

Non gliene darai di sofferenze se tutto fila liscio. Il problema è tutto qui per te. Ma ricevi pressioni dall'altro? E la moglie che fa?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Ottobre 2015)

*Pazzesco  kassia Eledriel*

Non prendetemi per pazzo, nè ora nè se andrete a vedere il film che vi sto a consigliare "Return to zero" Guardatelo. Vediamo se guardandolo vi fa lo stesso effetto che ha fatto a me.


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Sono stata una pazza incosciente.
> Cioè non è che mi rimorda tanto la coscienza nel senso della colpa.
> Ma nel senso dell'insesatezza.
> ...


Conosciuto solo o tradito per sette anni?

Cacchio se il tradimento e' durato sette anni, e so di  cosa parlo, ti conviene davvero TACERE per sempre, se salta fuori sara' davvero dura che tuo marito possa digerirlo.

Sperando inoltre non ne vengano a conoscenza i tuoi figli e tuo padre visto che ci tieni.

PERO' le motivazioni del tuo pentimento mi  sembrano deboli, hai smesso per tuo padre?  HAI SMESSO per le premure di tuo marito?

Hai smesso per vergogna?  Quindi ti senti sacrificata. NON va bene.  

Forse ti serve un aiuto qualificato  per  capirti.  MI  dispiace  davvero ma un tradimento come il tuo, e' imperdonabile. 

POI MAGARI tuo marito e'  come Danny ed aperto e capace di sentirsene  cooresponsabile, chi lo sa'!

Sicura di voler restare con tuo marito??????

La moglie di lui lo sa  che e' durato anni?????


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa intendi per averlo conosciuto sette anni fa...non avete mica avuto una relazione di sette anni, o sì?
> 
> Gli eventi della vita ti hanno riportato alla realtà che è fatta, appunto, di responsabilità.
> E hai capito quale sia il tuo ruolo: quello di moglie e di figlia nei confronti di tuo padre, aiutata da tuo marito.
> ...


L'ho conosciuto in una piscina sette anni fa.
Ma le cose si sono evolute molto lentamente.
Non mi sento di parlare dell'amore tra e me e mio marito.
Non mi sento di scrivere in rete di cose nostre intime.
In tanti anni è stato anche sacrificio.
Per l'altro direi simpatia e leggerezza.
Non riesco a trovare nessuna giustificazione per ferire chi amiamo, o peggio ancora chi ci ama.
Cioè se siamo sposate da tanto lui non è più un marito, ma lui è lui, il marito.
Pensa io in tanti anni, proprio perchè il marito è il marito, non mi sono mai chiesta se ci stavo bene o meno.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Nessuno ti giudica per l'errore commesso, io no almeno. Anzi, il modo in cui stai reagendo mi piace.
> 
> Non gliene darai di sofferenze se tutto fila liscio. Il problema è tutto qui per te. Ma ricevi pressioni dall'altro? E la moglie che fa?


Pressioni no.
Si lamenta.
La moglie non lo so che cosa fa o che farebbe.
Non posso certo dire di conoscerla, se non attraverso, gli occhi edulcoranti di lui.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Conosciuto solo o tradito per sette anni?
> 
> Cacchio se il tradimento e' durato sette anni, e so di  cosa parlo, ti conviene davvero TACERE per sempre, se salta fuori sara' davvero dura che tuo marito possa digerirlo.
> 
> ...


Ma sinceramente perchè mi fai tutte queste domande?
A te cosa importa?
Conosciuto in piscina sette anni fa.
La data e l'ora precisa in cui....non te la so dire.

Ho smesso perchè è morta mia madre.
E vedo mio padre solo.

Ho smesso perchè ho capito che la "nostra" idea di lasciare i rispettivi coniugi per essere liberi di fare tutto quel che ci pare, è una follia.

Il voler stare o no con mio marito è relativissimo.
Quello che a me preme capire è se lui vorrebbe stare con me, anche se, scoprisse questa mia defezione coniugale.
Sto pensando a lui, non a me.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Se io dico a mio marito:
> Scusami è stata colpa del calo degli ormoni della menopausa.
> Mi ride ancora più in faccia.
> Cioè non ci sono le parole per le motivazioni.
> Io sono una donna molto emotiva, sono stata trascinata dalle emozioni.


Ovvio, mica è una giustificazione. Ma non possiamo nascondere l'evidenza che molti tradimenti se avvengono in un periodo tanto delicato per la donna, un motivo ci sarà! 

Era la prima volta che tradivi?


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente perchè mi fai tutte queste domande?
> A te cosa importa?
> Conosciuto in piscina sette anni fa.
> La data e l'ora precisa in cui....non te la so dire.
> ...


TE LE FACCIO per capire. DATO che pure mio marito mi ha tradita per 5 anni, mi e' venuto male per tuo marito, nel caso lo scoprisse.

SE TI SCOCCIA  chiudo qui.


----------



## sheldon (30 Ottobre 2015)

*ti rispondo da uomo*

Intanto le domande fatte da altri utenti servono anche a capire se in caso di scoperta ci potrebbe essere possibilita' di recupero,non è per farsi gli affari tuoi.
Se fosse stato un tradimento durato a lungo,personalmente,non ci sarebbe possibilita' di recupero,un altro motivo sarebbero le spiegazioni che stai dando per giustificare il tuo voler continuare il rapporto,per me queste mi farebbero prendere ancora piu' velocemente la decisione di continuare senza di te.
Questo non per accusarti,ma per dirti solamente di cancellare ogni traccia e di non dire niente


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> No dai, era sarcastica. Mary sei un po' suscettibile sull'argomento, tu hai fatto un percorso che ti pone spanne più in alto rispetto la media interpretazione concettuale.
> 
> Vabbè, è troppo rischioso tentare la strada della rivelazione. E' un argomento troppo controverso, ma col senno odierno di kassia io credo si possa tentare la strada dell'omissione TOTALE, perché credo sia quella che dia più possibilità alla loro coppia. Lo so che può sembrare inaccettabile o fallimentare, io stesso mi meraviglio di me nel ragionare in questo modo, purtroppo il rischio di perdere tutto per l'eventuale incapacità di risorgere dopo una simile rivelazione è troppo alto. Kassia sta proteggendo il suo matrimonio.



Jon, lo so che era ironica e si, riconosco di non essere proprio al top in quanto ad obiettività, ma del resto siamo in tradinet, dove circola di tutto, e non su assistenzanet . Ti ringrazio dell'apprezzamento ma sono ancora in corsa verso qualcosa di più interessante e gratificante, con non poca fatica 


Se l'amante fosse totalmente fuori dal gioco e la moglie non sapesse direi anch'io di tacere, ma con la miccia accesa per me è un rischio troppo grosso. Personalmente la bomba preferirei farla scoppiare io in modo da avere almeno le attenuanti generiche, che non struggermi nell'attesa che qualcun altro lo faccia sulla mia vita. Così come mi sono assunta la responsabilità di vivermi qualcosa di bello per me, mi metterei sulle spalle l'onere di rischiare le conseguenze, aprendo totalmente il cuore e mettendomi più a nudo che posso. Sono punti di vista.


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Ottobre 2015)

Jon:


> Kassia sta proteggendo il suo matrimonio.




A me non pare.




kassia ha detto:


> Il voler stare o no con mio marito è relativissimo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (30 Ottobre 2015)

*NON HO PAROLE. ...*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Jon, lo so che era ironica e si, riconosco di non essere proprio al top in quanto ad obiettività, ma del resto siamo in tradinet, dove circola di tutto, e non su assistenzanet . Ti ringrazio dell'apprezzamento ma sono ancora in corsa verso qualcosa di più interessante e gratificante, con non poca fatica
> 
> 
> Se l'amante fosse totalmente fuori dal gioco e la moglie non sapesse direi anch'io di tacere, ma con la miccia accesa per me è un rischio troppo grosso. Personalmente la bomba preferirei farla scoppiare io in modo da avere almeno le attenuanti generiche, che non struggermi nell'attesa che qualcun altro lo faccia sulla mia vita. Così come mi sono assunta la responsabilità di vivermi qualcosa di bello per me, mi metterei sulle spalle l'onere di rischiare le conseguenze, aprendo totalmente il cuore e mettendomi più a nudo che posso. Sono punti di vista.


Parlate come se fosse necessario trovarvi sul pezzo per mettere fine ad una storia ... non so che rapporto avevate prima ma davvero credete che ad un marito si possa nascondere una relazione? Ma avete sposato un estraneo?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> TE LE FACCIO per capire. DATO che pure mio marito mi ha tradita per 5 anni, mi e' venuto male per tuo marito, nel caso lo scoprisse.
> 
> SE TI SCOCCIA  chiudo qui.


Per capire che cosa?
Non è che mi scoccia.
E' che mi sembra fuori luogo e un tantino impertinente.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ovvio, mica è una giustificazione. Ma non possiamo nascondere l'evidenza che molti tradimenti se avvengono in un periodo tanto delicato per la donna, un motivo ci sarà!
> 
> Era la prima volta che tradivi?


Si è stata la mia prima volta.
Non penso che ci sarà una seconda.
Ho letto si in rete che ci sono questi fenomeni.
E se posso sbottonarmi un attimo, che non è il mio forte,
posso dirti che il rapporto con questa persona aveva qualcosa di adolescenziale.
Forse la sua vistosa immaturità ha incontrato l'adolescenza che non ho mai vissuto.
Cioè sono la prima a vedermi allo specchio e trovarmi ridicola.
Cioè a me colpisce tanto leggere che si usi così sto termine tradivi.
Dal mio punto di vista è una debolezza che mi sono concessa che ha lasciato dentro di me, il tempo che ha trovato.
Ma se mi giro indietro è la vita che ho vissuto con mio marito e i miei figli ad essere importante.


----------



## Pazzesco (31 Ottobre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Parlate come se fosse necessario trovarvi sul pezzo per mettere fine ad una storia ... non so che rapporto avevate prima ma davvero credete che ad un marito si possa nascondere una relazione? Ma avete sposato un estraneo?


Anonimo,
tu puoi essere cristallino e pensare che celare una relazione sia immorae ed impensabile, ma ti assicuro che, per quanto MAI avrei pensato di mettermi a dire di tacere e nascondere, mi sento che in certi frangenti sia la sola opzione e non per vivere tranquilli, ms perchè ti rendi conto che l'alternativa porta quasi certamente alla rottura


----------



## Pazzesco (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Si è stata la mia prima volta.
> Non penso che ci sarà una seconda.
> Ho letto si in rete che ci sono questi fenomeni.
> E se posso sbottonarmi un attimo, che non è il mio forte,
> ...


su questo si potrebbe aprire un filone a parte!


----------



## Pazzesco (31 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sai Pazzesco, a me leggendoti è suonato un campanellino d'allarme. Il fattaccio è capitato con l'inizio della menopausa di tua moglie. Non è da sottovalutare neanche la pressione sociale dell'immagine della donna, soprattutto in Italia, dove l'invecchiamento per il gentil sesso è vissuto come una condanna. Tutto questo terrorismo mediatico, e il vedersi diversa dalla bella ragazza che era, non è tanto da sottovalutare. Forse non le mancavano tanto le tue attenzioni, ma era assetata di conferme, che ha ritrovato tradendo. Attenzione, non voglio giustificare, eh.


quoto 
vedendo anche l'urgenza che hanno lei e le sue amiche coetanee (che Dio le strafulmini) di cogliere quello che paventano essere gli ultimi aneliti di consenso, interesse, passione


----------



## Pazzesco (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non prendetemi per pazzo, nè ora nè se andrete a vedere il film che vi sto a consigliare "Return to zero" Guardatelo. Vediamo se guardandolo vi fa lo stesso effetto che ha fatto a me.


ok vado a cercarmelo, ma ti anticipo che se poi sto col magone dall'inizio alla fine, mi creo una seconda identità, qui sul forum, una cosa tipo "Fantastico" con un avatar di me con la panza affora sul Ciao e posto risposte (del tenore che già immagini) a tutti i tuoi messaggi!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ok vado a cercarmelo, ma ti anticipo che se poi sto col magone dall'inizio alla fine, mi creo una seconda identità, qui sul forum, una cosa tipo "Fantastico" con un avatar di me con la panza affora sul Ciao e posto risposte (del tenore che già immagini) a tutti i tuoi messaggi!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

A volte dei litigi servono quanto delle risposte che illuminano. Soprattutto in questo in forum dove sparare cazzate per rabbia, per indisponenza per sfogo!  o per qualsiasi altra cosa, se serve, è ben accolta. Almeno da me e con le mie indisponenze.


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Parlate come se fosse necessario trovarvi sul pezzo per mettere fine ad una storia ... non so che rapporto avevate prima ma davvero credete che ad un marito si possa nascondere una relazione? Ma avete sposato un estraneo?


Abbello, questo posto esiste esattamente perchè la maggior parte della gente non si accorge o lo fa a cose fatte di una relazione extra del proprio compagno/a di vita. Certo si notano cambiamenti, ma siccome non siamo macchine programmate si possono attribuire a tanti motivi le cause di movimenti e atteggiamenti inconsueti. 



Pazzesco ha detto:


> Anonimo,
> tu puoi essere cristallino e pensare che celare una relazione sia immorae ed impensabile, ma ti assicuro che, per quanto MAI avrei pensato di mettermi a dire di tacere e nascondere, mi sento che in certi frangenti sia la sola opzione e non per vivere tranquilli, ms perchè ti rendi conto che l'alternativa porta quasi certamente alla rottura


Il tacere mette una pezza pronta a scollarsi alle prime gocce di pioggia, soprattutto se come Kassia non hai archiviato la pratica e le motivazioni che hanno spinto a troncare non risiedono nell'amore per il marito ma altrove. Per me. 



Pazzesco ha detto:


> quoto
> vedendo anche l'urgenza che hanno lei e le sue amiche coetanee (che Dio le strafulmini) di cogliere quello che paventano essere gli ultimi aneliti di consenso, interesse, passione


Ho più o meno l'età di tua moglie e in termini di consensi ho già avuto e dato qb. Che qualcuno mi trovi attraente mi fa piacere, ma da qui a mettere in piedi qualcosa che so può spezzare i pilastri sui quali ho costruito finora mi pare da incosciente. Personalmente ormai trovo ridicole le persone attempate che giocano agli adolescenti con i messaggini, i buongiornini, i gattini, gli incontrini clandestini e i pompini alle luci dei lampioni. Me fanno pena, tanta. Mi sa di vuoto che si riempie con aria fritta, che profuma ma che non riempie un benamato. Ora è così, poi domani magari incntro uno che mi fa sbattere la testa al muro per quanto mi prende e cambio idea, ma sempre una ridicola donna di mezza età che gioca alla giovincella rimarrei.


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Per capire che cosa?
> Non è che mi scoccia.
> E' che mi sembra fuori luogo e un tantino impertinente.



Scusa eh, se racconti qualcosa è normale che chi ti legge (vivaddio c'è chi perde del tempo a consigliarti, cercare di capire e aiutarti a ragionare) faccia delle domande per essere il più preciso possibile nelle osservazioni con le quali intende comunicare con te. Non è impertinenza, è correttezza e disponibilità. E se ti arriva diversamente forse devi scendere dal piedistallo  e non risentirti così spesso, se vuoi un confronto leale.




> Kassia:
> *Cioè a me colpisce tanto leggere che si usi così sto termine tradivi.*


Proprio ieri, parlando con mio marito, colui che ha tradito, è venuto fuori che proprio fa fatica a reggere il termine tradimento per quello che ha fatto, cioè lo trova fuori luogo per come l'ha vissuto lui, pur riconoscendo che così è. Non riesce a dire "ti ho tradita" senza piangere perchè a lui pare tutt'altra cosa. E' una cazzata mondiale. Esistono le parole giuste per ogni concetto e se tu vai a scopare con un altro che non sia tuo marito,  si chiama tradimento. Punto.


----------



## JON (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non prendetemi per pazzo, nè ora nè se andrete a vedere il film che vi sto a consigliare "Return to zero" Guardatelo. Vediamo se guardandolo vi fa lo stesso effetto che ha fatto a me.


Ultimo, è un film del 2013. Ma è uscito in italia? O c'è solo la versione inglese?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ultimo, è un film del 2013. Ma è uscito in italia? O c'è solo la versione inglese?


Lo visto su sky qualche giorno fa.

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/returntozero/


----------



## JON (31 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ho più o meno l'età di tua moglie e in termini di consensi ho già avuto e dato qb. Che qualcuno mi trovi attraente mi fa piacere, ma da qui a mettere in piedi qualcosa che so può spezzare i pilastri sui quali ho costruito finora mi pare da incosciente. *Personalmente ormai trovo ridicole le persone attempate che giocano agli adolescenti con i messaggini, i buongiornini, i gattini, gli incontrini clandestini e i pompini alle luci dei lampioni. Me fanno pena, tanta. Mi sa di vuoto che si riempie con aria fritta, che profuma ma che non riempie un benamato. Ora è così, poi domani magari incntro uno che mi fa sbattere la testa al muro per quanto mi prende e cambio idea, ma sempre una ridicola donna di mezza età che gioca alla giovincella rimarrei*.


Quella significa fare una brutta fine. Ad una certa età se non si capisce la stupidità di tali comportamenti significa che non ti riprendi più.


----------



## JON (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo visto su sky qualche giorno fa.
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/returntozero/


Versione italiana?
Il problema per me è che non riesco a trovarlo in dvd o blu-ray. Non è stato stampato in versione italiana, almeno io non riesco a trovarlo. Su youtube ho visto c'è il film completo in versione inglese però.


----------



## free (31 Ottobre 2015)

non ho ben capito...secondo me è possibile innamorarsi anche in età avanzata, ed è possibile che nel periodo precedente di frequentazione ci sia un corteggiamento reciproco, fatto di piccole cose carine etc.
insomma troverei ridicola una grande differenza di età che influisce sul comportamento e sul corteggiamento, come per cercare di annullarla o di fingere che non esista
insomma tra più o meno coetanei secondo me certe sciocchezze tipiche del corteggiamento non sono ridicole
o sbaglio?:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Versione italiana?
> Il problema per me è che non riesco a trovarlo in dvd o blu-ray. Non è stato stampato in versione italiana, almeno io non riesco a trovarlo. Su youtube ho visto c'è il film completo in versione inglese però.


In italiano.


----------



## JON (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Pressioni no.
> Si lamenta.
> La moglie non lo so che cosa fa o che farebbe.
> Non posso certo dire di conoscerla, se non attraverso, gli occhi edulcoranti di lui.


Cosa succede se gli dici di non farsi sentire e vedere più?
Cioè, finora gli hai detto che mai lascerai tuo marito e a lui da un orecchio è entrata e dall'altro è uscita, ma se gli dici chiaramente che è finita, che per lui non esisti più, è fattibile?

Non ho capito se lui nutra altre speranze per il fatto che vi sentite ancora virtualmente e perché tu, magari, non sei propriamente chiara e ferma sulle tue intenzioni. Guarda che se il tuo obiettivo è quello di insabbiare il tutto devi assolutamente fare in modo che le acque si calmino. Se lui pensa di poterti avere, soprattutto se la moglie lo molla, si sentirà sempre ad un passo da te.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non ho ben capito...secondo me è possibile innamorarsi anche in età avanzata, ed è possibile che nel periodo precedente di frequentazione ci sia un corteggiamento reciproco, fatto di piccole cose carine etc.
> insomma troverei ridicola una grande differenza di età che influisce sul comportamento e sul corteggiamento, come per cercare di annullarla o di fingere che non esista
> insomma tra più o meno coetanei secondo me certe sciocchezze tipiche del corteggiamento non sono ridicole
> o sbaglio?:singleeye:


free io non mi sono espresso in merito a quanto ha scritto mary. Prendo spunto adesso per dire la mia, ma la dico in quanto marito felice ed uomo di 49 anni. Non la scrivo in quanto risposta a mary perchè probabilmente mary si riferisce ad altro, o magari anche no, comunque mi sto dilungando e quando mi dilungo non si capisce una mazza.

Corteggio mia mia moglie, certo non tramite sms o wuozzap, e certo non le dico le frasi tipiche che dicevo da ragazzino. Certamente se mi viene voglia di essere presente e di dimostrarlo, lo faccio. Lo faccio prendendole il viso e carezzandoglielo, baciandola e guardandola negli occhi, e lo faccio anche prendendola in giro su alcuni argomenti. Lo faccio anche quando in quel poco tempo che abbiamo la cerco perchè ho necessità di dimostraglielo anche sessualmente.Ovunque capiti e per qualsiasi pensiero sessuale che riguardi me entrambi o solo per lei. Dipende da come mi gira. 

Poi mia moglie ama le crocchette di patate e le panelle, dicono basti un semplice fiore per essere presenti, io mi presento con la panella.


----------



## free (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> free io non mi sono espresso in merito a quanto ha scritto mary. Prendo spunto adesso per dire la mia, ma la dico in quanto marito felice ed uomo di 49 anni. Non la scrivo in quanto risposta a mary perchè probabilmente mary si riferisce ad altro, o magari anche no, comunque mi sto dilungando e quando mi dilungo non si capisce una mazza.
> 
> Corteggio mia mia moglie, certo non tramite sms o wuozzap, e certo non le dico le frasi tipiche che dicevo da ragazzino. Certamente se mi viene voglia di essere presente e di dimostrarlo, lo faccio. Lo faccio prendendole il viso e carezzandoglielo, baciandola e guardandola negli occhi, e lo faccio anche prendendola in giro su alcuni argomenti. Lo faccio anche quando in quel poco tempo che abbiamo la cerco perchè ho necessità di dimostraglielo anche sessualmente.Ovunque capiti e per qualsiasi pensiero sessuale che riguardi me entrambi o solo per lei. Dipende da come mi gira.
> 
> Poi mia moglie ama le crocchette di patate e le panelle, dicono basti un semplice fiore per essere presenti, io mi presento con la panella.



secondo me non c'è niente di ridicolo, puoi continuare per i prossimi 49 anni...avanti un altro


----------



## JON (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In italiano.


Ho trovato, la versione italiana si intitola "Da tre a zero", e comunque pare che passa solo su sky. Non si trovano edizioni home italiane. Mi sa che ci rinuncio.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Si è stata la mia prima volta.
> Non penso che ci sarà una seconda.
> Ho letto si in rete che ci sono questi fenomeni.
> E se posso sbottonarmi un attimo, che non è il mio forte,
> ...


A me colpisce maggiormente chi non riesce ad accettare una propria scelta passata, edulcorando la realtà come meglio crede. 

Io sono stata tradita, e questo atteggiamento lo ha tenuto anche il mio ex. E' uno dei motivi per cui lui oggi è appunto "ex".

Però alla fin fine ciò che conta è il punto di vista di tuo marito... che definizione darebbe lui.


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> non ho ben capito...secondo me è possibile innamorarsi anche in età avanzata, ed è possibile che nel periodo precedente di frequentazione ci sia un corteggiamento reciproco, fatto di piccole cose carine etc.
> insomma troverei ridicola una grande differenza di età che influisce sul comportamento e sul corteggiamento, come per cercare di annullarla o di fingere che non esista
> insomma tra più o meno coetanei secondo me certe sciocchezze tipiche del corteggiamento non sono ridicole
> o sbaglio?:singleeye:


No, no, sono d'accordissimo con te   Io mi riferivo a roba clanestina, a uomini e donne impegnati che si conoscono su chat e siti d'incontri o anche dal vivo e si sentono "vivi" perchè imbastiscono robette adrenaliniche via messaggi e cazzatine varie. Li vedi, li riconosci in ogni dove. Quelli mi fanno pena perchè cercano in qualcos'altro che non sia ciò che già hanno ciò che gli manca, non chi si ama alla luce del sole a qualsiasi età


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> No, no, sono d'accordissimo con te   Io mi riferivo a roba clanestina, a uomini e donne impegnati che si conoscono su chat e siti d'incontri o anche dal vivo e si sentono "vivi" perchè imbastiscono robette adrenaliniche via messaggi e cazzatine varie. Li vedi, li riconosci in ogni dove. Quelli mi fanno pena perchè cercano in qualcos'altro che non sia ciò che già hanno ciò che gli manca, non chi si ama alla luce del sole a qualsiasi età


Cercano realtà che non esistono se non nelle fiction.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2015)

Che cos'è "reputazione grigia"? :condom:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ho trovato, la versione italiana si intitola "Da tre a zero", e comunque pare che passa solo su sky. Non si trovano edizioni home italiane. Mi sa che ci rinuncio.


Ho dato uno sguardo in giro, si trova il dvd in versione francese, per ora.


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Che cos'è "reputazione grigia"? :condom:



Ciao

è la reputazione di un utente nuovo. 
C'è scritto se è approvazione o meno ... 


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è la reputazione di un utente nuovo.
> C'è scritto se è approvazione o meno ...
> ...


Ah, si sono andata a cercare ed è scritto. Grazie mille Sienne!


----------



## sienne (31 Ottobre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah, si sono andata a cercare ed è scritto. Grazie mille Sienne!



Ciao

di nulla ... 


sienne


----------



## lunaiena (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo visto su sky qualche giorno fa.
> 
> http://www.mymovies.it/film/2013/returntozero/



se ti capita guarda 
"i bambini sanno"
è molto interessante


----------



## free (31 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> No, no, sono d'accordissimo con te  *Io mi riferivo a roba clanestina,* a uomini e donne impegnati che si conoscono su chat e siti d'incontri o anche dal vivo e si sentono "vivi" perchè imbastiscono robette adrenaliniche via messaggi e cazzatine varie. Li vedi, li riconosci in ogni dove. Quelli mi fanno pena perchè cercano in qualcos'altro che non sia ciò che già hanno ciò che gli manca, non chi si ama alla luce del sole a qualsiasi età


ah ok
quindi il punto per essere ridicoli non è un'eventuale differenza di età ma il comportarsi, da impegnati, come ragazzini alle prime cotte, a qualsiasi età
concordo


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Poi mia moglie ama le crocchette di patate e le panelle, dicono basti un semplice fiore per essere presenti, io mi presento con la panella.



Ti lovvo 



Mio marito va a pesca, pulisce i pesci e me li cucina. Puzzolente ma romantico :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> se ti capita guarda
> "i bambini sanno"
> è molto interessante


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ti lovvo View attachment 10831
> 
> 
> 
> Mio marito va a pesca, pulisce i pesci e me li cucina. Puzzolente ma romantico :rotfl:




Pesco anch'io, sia a livello amatoriale, con mio figlio; sia a livello agonistico! Surf casting 

Non compro pesce da alcuni anni. :carneval:


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pesco anch'io, sia a livello amatoriale, con mio figlio; sia a livello agonistico! Surf casting
> 
> Non compro pesce da alcuni anni. :carneval:


Anche lui fa surfcasting, ma sporadicamente. Preferisce uscire con la barchetta. Stamattina è fuori, c'è una giornata magnifica, speriamo frutti la cena.. E' pieno di tonni 'sto periodo.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anche lui fa surfcasting, ma sporadicamente. Preferisce uscire con la barchetta. Stamattina è fuori, c'è una giornata magnifica, speriamo frutti la cena.. E' pieno di tonni 'sto periodo.



Mandagli un messaggio augurandogli "buona pesca" :carneval: 

Fa traina? pesca alletterati probabilmente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mandagli un messaggio augurandogli "buona pesca" :carneval:


Se. Vuoi la mia morte



> Fa traina? pesca alletterati probabilmente.


Si: alletterati, tombarelli, oratelle, sgombri, cefali (che regaliamo perchè non ci piacciono) con la traina. Con lo spinning quando è fortunato prende qualche bel serra (buonissimissimo).


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se. Vuoi la mia morte
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Le orate sono buone, il serra ancor di più ma visto il tipo di pesca che adotto, lo ODIO.


----------



## Carola (31 Ottobre 2015)

Non confessare kassia
Io L ho fatto e non correvo rischio x onesta 
Da una parte ha fatto uscire mio marito del torpore 
Dall altrettanto dolore da gestire 

Certo se c'è il rischio che lo venga a sapere è diverso 

Che casino .
Ora non ho tempo


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Non confessare kassia
> Io L ho fatto e non correvo rischio x onesta
> Da una parte ha fatto uscire mio marito del torpore
> Dall altrettanto dolore da gestire
> ...


Io percepisco che tu mi capisci.
Cosa vuoi che ti dica, io mi sono sempre sentita minuscola nei confronti di mio marito.
Lui un gigante e io piccola, fisicamente del resto è così.


----------



## Pazzesco (31 Ottobre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Io percepisco che tu mi capisci.
> Cosa vuoi che ti dica, io mi sono sempre sentita minuscola nei confronti di mio marito.
> Lui un gigante e io piccola, fisicamente del resto è così.


Kassia, anche io 'modestamente' mi sentivo un gigante e ti assicuro che il crollo è stato uno schianto.
Noi stiamo provando a non buttare tutto a puttane,ma è durissima


----------



## contepinceton (1 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Kassia, anche io 'modestamente' mi sentivo un gigante e ti assicuro che il crollo è stato uno schianto.
> Noi stiamo provando a non buttare tutto a puttane,ma è durissima


Non oso pensare a quello che state passando.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2015)

*pazzesco*

Finalmente sono riuscita a leggere tutto.
Mi sembra che tu stia reagendo bene e con la sicurezza di voler perdonare.
Però mi è sfuggito quanto è durato il tradimento e come tua moglie stia rivedendo se stessa.

Ho capito meglio anche kassia,


----------



## Pazzesco (2 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finalmente sono riuscita a leggere tutto.
> Mi sembra che tu stia reagendo bene e con la sicurezza di voler perdonare.
> Però mi è sfuggito quanto è durato il tradimento e come tua moglie stia rivedendo se stessa.
> 
> Ho capito meglio anche kassia,


direi di si, tutti e due abbiamo la convinzione di amarci e della necessità di provare a riprovarci
Pare si sia trattato di poche settimane


la storia mi dice esser finite da un pezzo, + di un anno, e le è serita per maturare la convinzione che non è una passione sempiterna a tenere in piedi un rapporto profondo ma il mosaico di quel sentimento insieme a molti altri


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> direi di si, tutti e due abbiamo la convinzione di amarci e della necessità di provare a riprovarci
> Pare si sia trattato di poche settimane
> 
> 
> la storia mi dice esser finite da un pezzo, + di un anno, e le è serita per maturare la convinzione che non è una passione sempiterna a tenere in piedi un rapporto profondo ma il mosaico di quel sentimento insieme a molti altri


Io penso che a tutti fa piacere sentire di piacere non solo a chi sta a casa (e a volte non è chiaro se è come un gatto più affezionato alla casa che alle persone) e succede che a volte si gioca con il fuoco e ci si brucia e poi si manda in fumo anche la fiducia.

Se tu hai iniziato un percorso comune è tutto ok.
Ma allora, perché sei qui?


----------



## Pazzesco (2 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che a tutti fa piacere sentire di piacere non solo a chi sta a casa (e a volte non è chiaro se è come un gatto più affezionato alla casa che alle persone) e succede che a volte si gioca con il fuoco e ci si brucia e poi si manda in fumo anche la fiducia.
> 
> Se tu hai iniziato un percorso comune è tutto ok.
> Ma allora, perché sei qui?


Che spettacolo, hai colto nel segno.
A me rientrare qui ogni volta fa male. Come quando in giro sento dire corna, tradimento, scopare, ancora ho una fitta, così ogni volta che ripasso e leggo un commento alla mia storia o ficcanaso in quella altrui, sento che al male non c'è fine.

Poi leggo commenti che esprimono quello che vorrei dire io e mi confondo nel provare il calore di un aiuto sconosciuto, il conforto ponderato e puntuale che non ti aspetti, ma che aneli.

Mi sento che avrei anche io qualcosa da dire a chi chiede come inziare a tradire o a chi si domanda se e come ricucire lo strappo di una vita. Poi il più delle volte leggo e penso e mi immagino cosa scrivere, ma per pudore, taccio.

Comunque hai ragione, io credo di aver esaurito il mio percorso qui. 
Sono ancora preda di paure e di una fragilità immensa, ma allo stesso tempo mi riscopro capace di amare e capire come mai mi sarei riconosciuto, prima.


----------



## Pazzesco (2 Novembre 2015)

*Farewell*

Ieri è stata una giornata bellissima.
Io e mia moglie siamo riusciti a ritagliarci un'intera giornata insieme e da soli.

Siamo stati abbracciati e ci siamo baciati mille volte. Lei è riuscita a intravedere quando avevo dei passaggi a vuoto e mi ha dato sostegno e fiducia.

Vediamo come va, per ora direi "Avanti adagio, con giudizio"

Vorrei ringraziare tutti qui perchè veramente avete contribuito a rendermi più maturo ed al tempo stesso saggiamente irresponsabile.

Veramente ogni mattina mi rimbombano nella testa le parole di chi, proprio in un thread qui ha scritto "l'amore vero è raro, l'amore vero è una cosa preziosa". 
E' allora davvero semplice svegliare la mia lei con un bacio.


----------



## free (2 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Che spettacolo, hai colto nel segno.
> A me rientrare qui ogni volta fa male. Come quando in giro sento dire corna, tradimento, scopare, ancora ho una fitta, così ogni volta che ripasso e leggo un commento alla mia storia o ficcanaso in quella altrui, sento che al male non c'è fine.
> 
> Poi leggo commenti che esprimono quello che vorrei dire io e mi confondo nel provare il calore di un aiuto sconosciuto, il conforto ponderato e puntuale che non ti aspetti, ma che aneli.
> ...


 in bocca al lupo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Che spettacolo, hai colto nel segno.
> A me rientrare qui ogni volta fa male. Come quando in giro sento dire corna, tradimento, scopare, ancora ho una fitta, così ogni volta che ripasso e leggo un commento alla mia storia o ficcanaso in quella altrui, sento che al male non c'è fine.
> 
> Poi leggo commenti che esprimono quello che vorrei dire io e mi confondo nel provare il calore di un aiuto sconosciuto, il conforto ponderato e puntuale che non ti aspetti, ma che aneli.
> ...



Per me, finché c'è quella fitta c'è bisogno di lavorarci su.
Dire quello che pensi farebbe bene a te  e agli altri.


----------



## Falcor (3 Novembre 2015)

E' la prima volta che intervengo in una discussione di un altro utente. Ho letto la tua storia sin dal principio e una cosa mi è sempre risultata evidente, l'amore che provi per tua moglie. Ho pensato da subito che prima o poi le cose con lei si sarebbero risolte, o almeno che ci avresti provato con tutte le tue energie. E son contento che abbiate intrapreso un sentiero in discesa. Se tutti i mariti traditi fossero come te penso si salverebbero molti più matrimoni invece che rinunciare alla prima difficoltà. Vi auguro di tornare presto alla felicità che meriti.


----------



## Pazzesco (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me, finché c'è quella fitta c'è bisogno di lavorarci su.
> Dire quello che pensi farebbe bene a te  e agli altri.


credo ci voglia un autocontrollo che ancora non ho!


----------



## Pazzesco (3 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> E' la prima volta che intervengo in una discussione di un altro utente. Ho letto la tua storia sin dal principio e una cosa mi è sempre risultata evidente, l'amore che provi per tua moglie. Ho pensato da subito che prima o poi le cose con lei si sarebbero risolte, o almeno che ci avresti provato con tutte le tue energie. E son contento che abbiate intrapreso un sentiero in discesa. Se tutti i mariti traditi fossero come te penso si salverebbero molti più matrimoni invece che rinunciare alla prima difficoltà. Vi auguro di tornare presto alla felicità che meriti.


grazie infinite


----------



## Pazzesco (3 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> in bocca al lupo


crepi e...GRAZIE


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ho mai detto che è importante quello che gli altri dicono
> 
> 
> Mi sento semplicemente solo come non mi sono mai sentito solo


QUOTO


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

*Vale solo per me.*



kassia ha detto:


> Ma intendi quello che io ho con lui?
> O quello che lui ha con me?
> Non ho proprio nulla da rimproverare a mio marito.
> Nulla.
> ...


Ci vivrebbe male, malissimo ... ma niente al confronto di come starebbe se lo scoprisse lui. In bocca al lupo qualsiasi sia la tua decisione.


----------



## Pazzesco (11 Novembre 2015)

*Durissima*

Ragazzi è durissima.
Sull'onda dell'entusismo e della ritrovata passione pensi di scavallare il casino in quattroequattrotto, invece tutto torna ad ondate e le ondate travolgono i progressi. Tante volte devi ricomincire proprio daccapo.
Stai a meditare su tutto, fai dietrologie paranoiche e dai corpo o addirittura fiato a pensieri impensabili.
Pensi che hai bisogno di tempo tu e lei insieme, da soli, poi pensi di aver bisogno di tempo tu, da solo. 
Sarebbe bello avere una prognosi: ci vogliono 6 mesi. Attacchi il calendario, spunti i giorni, parli con il signor Wilson e aspetti che il tempo venga a salvarti.
Invece non è così. Ci sono volte che il tempo ti fa credere che non dimenticherai mai davvero.


----------



## Mary The Philips (11 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ragazzi è durissima.
> Sull'onda dell'entusismo e della ritrovata passione pensi di scavallare il casino in quattroequattrotto, invece tutto torna ad ondate e le ondate travolgono i progressi. Tante volte devi ricomincire proprio daccapo.
> Stai a meditare su tutto, fai dietrologie paranoiche e dai corpo o addirittura fiato a pensieri impensabili.
> Pensi che hai bisogno di tempo tu e lei insieme, da soli, poi pensi di aver bisogno di tempo tu, da solo.
> ...




Già. Sono in recrudescenza anch'io, però dicono che passi. Sperèm


----------



## ivanl (11 Novembre 2015)

posso capire...per me e' passato piu' di un anno e, alla fine, neanche era successo granche', eppure ancora si presentano giorni in cui mi basta vedere che tarda 5 minuti per far ripartire ansie e incazzature.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (11 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Abbello, questo posto esiste esattamente perchè la maggior parte della gente non si accorge o lo fa a cose fatte di una relazione extra del proprio compagno/a di vita. i.


Puoi nascondere un tradimento occasionale ed anche molti più di uno, non una relazione. Le persone si accorgono solo che alla maggior parte fa comodo fare finta di nulla, specie se rendono pan per focaccia.


----------



## JON (11 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ragazzi è durissima.
> Sull'onda dell'entusismo e della ritrovata passione pensi di scavallare il casino in quattroequattrotto, invece tutto torna ad ondate e le ondate travolgono i progressi. Tante volte devi ricomincire proprio daccapo.
> Stai a meditare su tutto, fai dietrologie paranoiche e dai corpo o addirittura fiato a pensieri impensabili.
> Pensi che hai bisogno di tempo tu e lei insieme, da soli, poi pensi di aver bisogno di tempo tu, da solo.
> ...


Infatti non dimenticherai.


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ragazzi è durissima.
> Sull'onda dell'entusismo e della ritrovata passione pensi di scavallare il casino in quattroequattrotto, i*nvece tutto torna ad ondate e le ondate travolgono i progressi. *Tante volte devi ricomincire proprio daccapo.
> Stai a meditare su tutto, fai dietrologie paranoiche e dai corpo o addirittura fiato a pensieri impensabili.
> Pensi che hai bisogno di tempo tu e lei insieme, da soli, poi pensi di aver bisogno di tempo tu, da solo.
> ...




Sì, è così e lo è per tutti, perché tutti quelli che sono arrivati qui l'hanno affermato.
E sì, è durissima.
La questione delle ondate, poi...c'è da andare fuori di testa. Tutte le volte pensi di aver risalito la china, di avercela fatta e nel tuo cuore sei proprio convinto perché lo senti che è così.
Poi, arriva la smentita con la ricaduta e mentre sei in questa fase stai male e ti sembra di perdere giorni preziosi.
In effetti è vero, ma non ci si può fare assolutamente niente.
Io ho provato di tutto, strategie varie, andarmene via dalla mattina alla sera, gridare in un bosco la mia rabbia, rinchiudermi in camera appena possibile e questo avveniva per giorni e giorni...niente. 
L'unico sollievo era inveire contro di lui. Lui era il mezzo perché io mi sfogassi, lui era in quella fase la mia unica cura, gli ho vomitato di tutto, il peggio del peggio. Lui non ha mai detto una parola né reagito in alcun modo e a me la cosa faceva rabbia, ma ora che ci ragiono, capisco che sia stato il comportamento migliore perché la situazione avrebbe potuto davvero degenerare in peggio.
Quindi, che dirti e che consigliarti? 
Che niente sarà più come prima mi sa che tu l'abbia già capito...ma può essere anche un'opportunità che ti presenta la vita per migliorarsi, come singolo e come coppia perché non tutto il male viene per nuocere.
Io, ad esempio, non tornerei indietro neanche se mi pagassero, mi piaccio di più ora perché sono più centrata, più attenta a ciò che mi cinrconda, più intuitiva e moolto meno ingenua. L'ingenuità fa tenerezza solo nei bambini, dopo diventa imbarazzante... 
E poi c'è il fattore "verità" e io voglio vivere nella verità.
Il prezzo da pagare per la verità lo conosciamo, ma io mi sforzo, nelle fasi alte, di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno (molto impegnativo).


----------



## Falcor (11 Novembre 2015)

Non mollare, non mollate  La strada è lunga e hai la maturità e la sensibilità per superarlo, augurandomi per te che il tempo per farlo sia il minore possibile.


----------



## angela (11 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ragazzi è durissima.
> Sull'onda dell'entusismo e della ritrovata passione pensi di scavallare il casino in quattroequattrotto, invece tutto torna ad ondate e le ondate travolgono i progressi. Tante volte devi ricomincire proprio daccapo.
> Stai a meditare su tutto, fai dietrologie paranoiche e dai corpo o addirittura fiato a pensieri impensabili.
> Pensi che hai bisogno di tempo tu e lei insieme, da soli, poi pensi di aver bisogno di tempo tu, da solo.
> ...


Il tempo non ti fa dimenticare ti attutisce le emozioni ma il ricordo non lo puoi cancellare. [emoji17] è durissima davvero.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Novembre 2015)

L'unica cosa che puoi fare è andare avanti giorno per giorno senza chiedere e pretendere nulla. Sai già che niente sarà mai più come prima e soprattutto non renderti ridicolo facendo il fidanzatino tutto baci e abbracci tanto non serve né a cambiare il passato né a far dimenticare a lei i momenti intimi passati con l'altro. Non dimenticherai mai il tradimento ma puoi imparare a conviverci.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è così e lo è per tutti, perché tutti quelli che sono arrivati qui l'hanno affermato.
> E sì, è durissima.
> La questione delle ondate, poi...c'è da andare fuori di testa. Tutte le volte pensi di aver risalito la china, di avercela fatta e nel tuo cuore sei proprio convinto perché lo senti che è così.
> Poi, arriva la smentita con la ricaduta e mentre sei in questa fase stai male e ti sembra di perdere giorni preziosi.
> ...



La reazione di indifferenza alla rabbia, dolore e insulti per me è stato il segno di non contare quanto per me era necessario contare per poter restare insieme.
Infatti poi ho capito che era tutto già messo in conto da tanto tanto tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che puoi fare è andare avanti giorno per giorno senza chiedere e pretendere nulla. Sai già che niente sarà mai più come prima e soprattutto non renderti ridicolo facendo il fidanzatino tutto baci e abbracci tanto non serve né a cambiare il passato né a far dimenticare a lei i momenti intimi passati con l'altro. Non dimenticherai mai il tradimento ma puoi imparare a conviverci.


Perché? Perché devi convivere con chi disprezzi e ti suscita rabbia?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché? Perché devi convivere con chi disprezzi e ti suscita rabbia?


Sono scelte. Ogni persona ha un punto di vista diverso, a volte alcuni combaciano. Perché andarsene quando il tradimento è finito, quando senti l'altra nuovamente vicina? Nessuno ha la verità in tasca, siamo tutti diversi in situazioni diverse e prendiamo decisioni diverse.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sono scelte. Ogni persona ha un punto di vista diverso, a volte alcuni combaciano. Perché andarsene quando il tradimento è finito, quando senti l'altra nuovamente vicina? Nessuno ha la verità in tasca, siamo tutti diversi in situazioni diverse e prendiamo decisioni diverse.


Ma tu tua moglie te la senti nuovamente vicina? Perché sembra di no... Non metto in discussione le tue scelte, non potrei  ma vorrei capire.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (12 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma tu tua moglie te la senti nuovamente vicina? Perché sembra di no... Non metto in discussione le tue scelte, non potrei  ma vorrei capire.


Certo che la sento vicina. La sento vicina come erano anni che non lo era. E continua a negare il tradimento sessuale, ad ammettere che è stata lei a sbagliare e farsi prendere dalla vita di allora e che io ho frainteso quella che lei ritiene una amicizia ... grande amicizia, ma solo amicizia. Sono i miei sentimenti per lei che si sono modificati, sono io che sono cambiato. Detto questo, la mia risposta è generica e vale per coloro che ci si riconoscono, come risposte differenti valgono per altri che ci si riconoscono. E tutti i pensieri si possono condividere o meno e nessuno di questi è una verità assoluta ... anzi, semmai sono tutte verità diverse.


----------



## Eratò (12 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Certo che la sento vicina. La sento vicina come erano anni che non lo era. E continua a negare il tradimento sessuale, ad ammettere che è stata lei a sbagliare e farsi prendere dalla vita di allora e che io ho frainteso quella che lei ritiene una amicizia ... grande amicizia, ma solo amicizia. Sono i miei sentimenti per lei che si sono modificati, sono io che sono cambiato. Detto questo, la mia risposta è generica e vale per coloro che ci si riconoscono, come risposte differenti valgono per altri che ci si riconoscono*. E tutti i pensieri si possono condividere o meno e nessuno di questi è una verità assoluta ... anzi, semmai sono tutte verità diverse.*


Su questo son assolutamente d'accordo con te. Ho sempre pensato che non esiste il giosto e lo sbagliato ma le scelte individuali che ognuno fa e non vanno giudicate.


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è così e lo è per tutti, perché tutti quelli che sono arrivati qui l'hanno affermato.
> E sì, è durissima.
> La questione delle ondate, poi...c'è da andare fuori di testa. Tutte le volte pensi di aver risalito la china, di avercela fatta e nel tuo cuore sei proprio convinto perché lo senti che è così.
> Poi, arriva la smentita con la ricaduta e mentre sei in questa fase stai male e ti sembra di perdere giorni preziosi.
> ...


spero di arrivare in fretta ad un po' di stabilità
di certo per ora non mi sento migliore di quanto non fossi 2 mesi fa 

credo sia un desiderio comune quello di vivere nella verità che presuppone che la fiducia è saldamente ben riposte: ecco per me questo è forse l'aspetto nodale che davvero ho paura non riuscirò più a ricostruire. Se mi guardo indietro so di essere stato ingenuo ma penso sia nella mia natura esserlo.


----------



## Diletta (13 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> spero di arrivare in fretta ad un po' di stabilità
> di certo per ora non mi sento migliore di quanto non fossi 2 mesi fa
> 
> credo sia un desiderio comune quello di vivere nella verità che presuppone che la fiducia è saldamente ben riposte: ecco per me questo è forse l'aspetto nodale che davvero ho paura non riuscirò più a ricostruire. Se mi guardo indietro so di essere stato ingenuo ma penso sia nella mia natura esserlo.



Te lo auguro di cuore (di arrivarci in fretta).
Per me il processo è stato lunghissimo, eterno direi e temo che non si concluderà mai, sono solo più stabile, comunque a rimanere così ci potrei mettere la firma, rispetto a come ero messa.
Per quanto riguarda la fiducia: quella non c'è perché non voglio concedergliela più, ho troppa paura di altre fregature.
Lo so che questo atteggiamento dello struzzo non porterà nessuna evoluzione nel rapporto con lui, ma è il massimo che mi posso permettere ora per il mio equilibrio mentale che devo salvaguardare (e non sempre ci riesco).
Non so neanche se ritrovarci come coppia sia un desiderio a cui ambisco, delle volte ho degli sprazzi di speranza, ma durano attimi...e poi torno ad essere centrata su di me e su di me soltanto.
La realtà è che non vedo molto senso cercare di ricostruire una bella coppia partendo da zero, come se tutto il vissuto precedente non fosse significativo, per me ha significato, eccome.
Nel mio caso erano i presupposti ad essere sbagliati, era la sua forma mentale che non collimava e non collima con il concetto che ho io della coppia, ancor prima di quello del matrimonio. 
Per me la coppia è sempre stata una "cosa seria", questo è il mio sentire e la mia coerenza, ma penso anche che debba essere un sentire condiviso, altrimenti è una coppia all'acqua di rose, no? Quasi un gioco...e io non gioco mai quando sono seria.
Ovviamente questa è la mia storia, la tua può benissimo avere un decorso differente e positivo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (13 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



Diletta ha detto:


> Te lo auguro di cuore (di arrivarci in fretta).
> Per me il processo è stato lunghissimo, eterno direi e temo che non si concluderà mai, sono solo più stabile, comunque a rimanere così ci potrei mettere la firma, rispetto a come ero messa.
> Per quanto riguarda la fiducia: quella non c'è perché non voglio concedergliela più, ho troppa paura di altre fregature.
> Lo so che questo atteggiamento dello struzzo non porterà nessuna evoluzione nel rapporto con lui, ma è il massimo che mi posso permettere ora per il mio equilibrio mentale che devo salvaguardare (e non sempre ci riesco).
> ...


Ci quotato spesso ... abbiamo lo stesso concetto di coppia.


----------



## Diletta (13 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ci quotato spesso ... abbiamo lo stesso concetto di coppia.




Dovevamo fare coppia noi due!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (13 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dovevamo fare coppia noi due!


Già ... chissà in un altra vita


----------



## Pazzesco (14 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Te lo auguro di cuore (di arrivarci in fretta).
> Per me il processo è stato lunghissimo, eterno direi e temo che non si concluderà mai, sono solo più stabile, comunque a rimanere così ci potrei mettere la firma, rispetto a come ero messa.
> Per quanto riguarda la fiducia: quella non c'è perché non voglio concedergliela più, ho troppa paura di altre fregature.
> Lo so che questo atteggiamento dello struzzo non porterà nessuna evoluzione nel rapporto con lui, ma è il massimo che mi posso permettere ora per il mio equilibrio mentale che devo salvaguardare (e non sempre ci riesco).
> ...


Si sono atteggiamenti, parole che minano il tuo essere dentro.
Riguardo alla fiducia ci sono volte che mi sento rotto, come se un meccanismo, quello dell'offrire fiducia si fosse scassato.
Poi le parlo e tutto diventa naturale, fino a quando non mi faccio la barba, magari già il giorno dopo e davanti allo specchio mi dico che sono un coglione a ricredere a tutte stè stronzate.
E così via in un andirivieni si sana follia.

Però davvero finirà che ricomincerò col fidarmi, altrimenti non ha senso stare insieme, non pensi?


----------



## Pazzesco (14 Novembre 2015)

*Ritorno dalla follia?*

Poco fa ho scritto sul fidarsi.
na doverosa premessa: oggi è stata la seconda peggiore giornata di sempre.

Da un vecchio cellulare ho ricostruito gli avvenimenti. E mi sono lasciando andare ad un momento di follia: mi sono preso a pugni per essere sempre così ottuso e fiducioso

Mi sono calmato, sono andato a rendermi meno impresentabile, e ci siamo visti.
Quando mi vede si spaventa ma non le dò il tempo per nulla, le grido tutta la mia frustrazione.
Spiega ancora che si sono visti poche volte, nemmeno una volta sono usciti insieme di sera, si possono condensare le cose importanti accadute addirittura in pochi giorni. Si era inamorata veramente, ma poi non funzionava. Si sentivano per telefono, per messaggi, ma poi, di persona non funzionava. Troppi i rimorsi per la famiglia, per i bambini. Suoi e anche di lui. Incontri fallimentari.
Come sempre mi giura su tutto e su tutti che non hanno fatto l'amore. Che si sono solo baciati.

Rivedo le palle raccontate mille volte in mille discussioni, lette qui. 

Ragazzi la vera pazzia non è prendersi a pugni per amore, è continuare a credere in un amore tradito.
E io lo sto facendo


----------



## Pazzesco (14 Novembre 2015)

*LEGGO DI PARIGI*

e tutto il resto diventa piccolo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> e tutto il resto diventa piccolo


Certo. Ma sono cose diverse.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Novembre 2015)

*STRA....STRA....STRA....QUOTO*



Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ragazzi la vera pazzia non è prendersi a pugni per amore, è continuare a credere in un amore tradito.
> E io lo sto facendo


Io non ci riesco. Non credo più da tantissimo tempo. Non mi pongo neanche più il problema. Non ci soffro più. E lei lo percepisce. E soffre lei ora. E mi dispiace, incredibilmente mi dispiace.


----------



## Falcor (14 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Come sempre mi giura su tutto e su tutti che non hanno fatto l'amore. Che si sono solo baciati.
> 
> Rivedo le palle raccontate mille volte in mille discussioni, lette qui.


So che molto probabilmente a te a conti fatti cambierebbe poco se lei su questo aspetto sia sincera o meno. Ciò che si è rotto è un rapporto di fiducia. Però non dare per scontato che solo perché tutti mentono lei stia mentendo su questa cosa.

Però a me ad esempio sapere che non c'è stato un vero rapporto fisico farebbe star molto meglio, ma non tutti siam uguali ovviamente.

Coraggio


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Poco fa ho scritto sul fidarsi.
> na doverosa premessa: oggi è stata la seconda peggiore giornata di sempre.
> 
> Da un vecchio cellulare ho ricostruito gli avvenimenti. E mi sono lasciando andare ad un momento di follia: mi sono preso a pugni per essere sempre così ottuso e fiducioso
> ...



Premesso che non ci credo, lo dicono tutti, cambia molto se due si baciano e basta o infilano 15 cm da qualche parte?

PER ME NO!

E'  il coraggio che manca loro di parlare prima, di spiegare che provano attrazione per un altra persona, che avrebbero voglia di essere con qualcun altro e non con te, il sognare un altra vita, quello e' tradire. Anche  senza baci!

A peggiorare il tutto le centinaia o migliaia di telefonate e messaggini che a quanto pare, pure quelli allergici al cellulare,  con l'amante non possono fare a meno di scambiarsi. Tutte attenzioni che difficilmente hanno riservato al legittimo consorte, ma si sa, stiamo insieme da troppi anni........giustificazione.

Alla fine sono persone deboli se dopo si disperano pure, quello me lo ha risparmiato mio marito.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Premesso che non ci credo, lo dicono tutti, cambia molto se due si baciano e basta o infilano 15 cm da qualche parte?
> 
> PER ME NO!
> 
> ...


Esatto. Continua a dirmi che non c'è stato sesso. Io le dico che per me è uguale e che lei ha avuto una relazione sentimentale indipendentemente dal se ha fatto sesso o meno. Lei sostiene che invece è proprio lì la differenza ... se c'è del sesso è una relazione altrimenti è solo un'amicizia. Io non la vedo così.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Esatto. Continua a dirmi che non c'è stato sesso. Io le dico che per me è uguale e che lei ha avuto una relazione sentimentale indipendentemente dal se ha fatto sesso o meno. Lei sostiene che invece è proprio lì la differenza ... se c'è del sesso è una relazione altrimenti è solo un'amicizia. Io non la vedo così.



Allora e' pericolosa, puo' baciare  chiunque  e non considerarlo un tradimento.

Si tradisce prima con la testa. Con il desiderio di un altro.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (15 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



disincantata ha detto:


> Allora e' pericolosa, puo' baciare  chiunque  e non considerarlo un tradimento.
> 
> Si tradisce prima con la testa. Con il desiderio di un altro.


È proprio questo che sostengo. Secondo me mi ha tradito con la testa.


----------



## Darty (16 Novembre 2015)

*Disi*



disincantata ha detto:


> Premesso che non ci credo, lo dicono tutti, cambia molto se due si baciano e basta o infilano 15 cm da qualche parte?
> 
> PER ME NO!
> 
> ...


Straquoto Disi:up:


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Esatto. Continua a dirmi che non c'è stato sesso. Io le dico che per me è uguale e che lei ha avuto una relazione sentimentale indipendentemente dal se ha fatto sesso o meno. *Lei sostiene che invece è proprio lì la differenza ... se c'è del sesso è una relazione altrimenti è solo un'amicizia. Io non la vedo così.*





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> È proprio questo che sostengo. *Secondo me mi ha tradito con la testa.*



E' un dilemma...sapessi quante volte ne abbiamo parlato.
Però, tua moglie non ha tutti i torti, ragioniamoci su: se non c'è il sesso non si può parlare di relazione extraconiugale poiché il sesso ne è la prerogativa.
Si deve parlare, allora, di relazione platonica. Certo, è pur sempre un tipo di relazione, ma non ci riesco a considerarli alla stessa maniera.  
Quello che afferma tua moglie, però, non mi torna affatto: non è neanche solo un'amicizia, se questa è caratterizzata da uno scambio intenso di mail, telefonate o anche frequentazioni reali.
L'amicizia fra un uomo e una donna non arriva a questo e se ci arriva, non è semplice amicizia.

Ecco, secondo me, bisognerebbe capire il perché di un tale bisogno da parte di tua moglie (ma ne avrete parlato fino alla nausea, credo) considera, però, che un coinvolgimento sentimentale prevede, perché istintivo, il sesso.
Se provi qualcosa per un uomo ci vuoi anche andare a letto e, se è ricambiato, ci vai, eccome.

Quindi, sempre per me, sarebbe stato molto importante capire che razza di rapporto fosse e avrei fatto di tutto per appurarlo, a meno che tu sia già sicuro, in cuor tuo, di certe verità.


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> So che molto probabilmente a te a conti fatti cambierebbe poco se lei su questo aspetto sia sincera o meno. Ciò che si è rotto è un rapporto di fiducia. Però non dare per scontato che solo perché tutti mentono lei stia mentendo su questa cosa.
> 
> Però a me ad esempio sapere che non c'è stato un vero rapporto fisico farebbe star molto meglio, ma non tutti siam uguali ovviamente.
> 
> Coraggio


la cosa farebbe star molto meglio anche me se non fossi tormentato comunque dal dubbio


----------



## Darty (16 Novembre 2015)

*Anonimo*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Esatto. Continua a dirmi che non c'è stato sesso. Io le dico che per me è uguale e che lei ha avuto una relazione sentimentale indipendentemente dal se ha fatto sesso o meno. Lei sostiene che invece è proprio lì la differenza ... se c'è del sesso è una relazione altrimenti è solo un'amicizia. *Io non la vedo così.*


Nemmeno io.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Si sono atteggiamenti, parole che minano il tuo essere dentro.
> Riguardo alla fiducia ci sono volte che mi sento rotto, come se un meccanismo, quello dell'offrire fiducia si fosse scassato.
> Poi le parlo e tutto diventa naturale, fino a quando non mi faccio la barba, magari già il giorno dopo e davanti allo specchio mi dico che sono un coglione a ricredere a tutte stè stronzate.
> E così via in un andirivieni si sana follia.
> ...





Pazzesco ha detto:


> Poco fa ho scritto sul fidarsi.
> na doverosa premessa: oggi è stata la seconda peggiore giornata di sempre.
> 
> Da un vecchio cellulare ho ricostruito gli avvenimenti. E mi sono lasciando andare ad un momento di follia: mi sono preso a pugni per essere sempre così ottuso e fiducioso
> ...



Rispondo alla domanda che mi hai fatto: se si decide di stare insieme con loro, allora tutto ha senso, anche starci senza più fidarsi, dipende dai motivi che ti hanno fatto prendere tale decisione.
Ma a parte questo discorso che non credo che ti riguardi poiché sei innamorato di lei, ti rispondo col cuore e non con la testa:
sì, in amore non si va da nessuna parte senza la fiducia, ne sono convinta.
Se manca questa, che tipo di amore può esserci, se non un "amore" malato e quindi dannoso?
Come puoi parlare di amore se senti di doverti guardare le spalle? Se stai "in campana"?
Un amore che porta tormento e malessere, mi dici che amore è?

Il non fidarsi è fisiologico per un periodo, ma poi bisogna lasciarsi andare e ricominciare ad accogliere l'altro/a, a credere alle sue parole e ai suoi intenti, piano piano, come un bimbo che fa i primi passi insicuro.
E qui viene il bello...perché ti carichi d'ansia e ti vengono dubbi e tormenti.
E stai male, come se non fosse abbastanza...
E' per questo che io NON voglio cadere in questo stato e so che ci cadrei. Quindi non cedo al cuore che vorrebbe, timidamente, aprirsi.
Quando c'è il distacco è molto più semplice, il prezzo da pagare è il senso di vuoto nel cuore...

Potrebbe essere vero quello che sostiene tua moglie anche se capisco che sia difficile da credere. Anche nel tuo caso andrebbe appurato.
Del resto, tua moglie ha già ammesso quello che nessuno dei traditi vorrebbe mai sentire, e cioè che si era innamorata.
Ma cosa dice ora al riguardo?
Che le è passata? 
E perché, se era innamorata, non ci avrebbe fatto sesso, visto che è la cosa più istintiva di questo mondo?
Te lo ha spiegato?
Perché vedi, in una ricostruzione bisogna che tutto sia chiaro e convincente. Deve, insomma, "tornare" al tradito, altrimenti non funziona nessun percorso.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' un dilemma...sapessi quante volte ne abbiamo parlato.
> Però, tua moglie non ha tutti i torti, ragioniamoci su: se non c'è il sesso non si può parlare di relazione extraconiugale poiché il sesso ne è la prerogativa.
> Si deve parlare, allora, di relazione platonica. Certo, è pur sempre un tipo di relazione, ma non ci riesco a considerarli alla stessa maniera.
> *Quello che afferma tua moglie, però, non mi torna affatto: non è neanche solo un'amicizia, se questa è caratterizzata da uno scambio intenso di mail, telefonate o anche frequentazioni reali.
> ...


Dipende dal contenuto delle mail
Che poi in questo caso l'interesse ci sia stato non lo metto in dubbio e trovo assurdo da parte di lei non parlare di relazione


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' un dilemma...sapessi quante volte ne abbiamo parlato.
> Però, tua moglie non ha tutti i torti, ragioniamoci su: se non c'è il sesso non si può parlare di relazione extraconiugale poiché il sesso ne è la prerogativa.
> Si deve parlare, allora, di relazione platonica. Certo, è pur sempre un tipo di relazione, ma non ci riesco a considerarli alla stessa maniera.
> Quello che afferma tua moglie, però, non mi torna affatto: non è neanche solo un'amicizia, se questa è caratterizzata da uno scambio intenso di mail, telefonate o anche frequentazioni reali.
> ...


Io sono sicuro di una cosa che ha ammesso pure lei è cioè che è stata completamente travolta dalla vita che conduceva e dal mondo che frequentava. Certo si frequentavano per lavoro quasi ogni giorno in quel periodo rivestendo incarichi che li portavano a frequentare stesse riunioni, tavoli e meeting. Pertanto frequentazioni reali ci sono state, telefonate e mail credo pure, anche se sicuramente non le ha mai ricevute quando eravamo insieme. Non scappava per andare a leggere messaggi quando era con me, ma non era neanche necessario scriversi messaggi visto che si vedevano o sentivano quotidianamente durante il lavoro.


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Premesso che non ci credo, lo dicono tutti, *cambia molto se due si baciano e basta o infilano 15 cm da qualche parte*?
> 
> PER ME NO!
> 
> ...


per me quei 15 cm fanno una differenza gigante.
Mi sono reso conto dai discorsi qui e da quello che mi dice mia moglie che per le donne è diverso (e qui mi parte la paranoia ma ci torno tra poco)

la differenza sta nella progressione del tradimento. Parlo per esperienza personale, ma magari non sempre per tutti è cosi, ma l'escalation è sinteticamente:
- ti vedo e mi piaci 
- conferma che sentiamo la stessa cosa
- baci
- sesso

non mi è mai capitato di prescindere da questo ordine ecco perchè per me il livello di "gravità" è diverso 

torno al punto sopra, spesso ho sentito donne dire che il bacio è più intimo del rapporto completo ecco perchè quando la mia lei mi dice di essersi fermata al bacio ho dubbi elefantiaci a crederle, ma anche, per come la conosco, (e per quanto maledettamente mi conviene crederle) una speranza la nutro.

Tutto vero il fatto della mancanza di comunicazione e dei messaggini, cosa che mi fa soffrire da bestia.

E NON DIMENTICHERO' MAI come il tempo si sia fermato e per qualche secondo io sia morto nel momento in cui mi ha detto che si era inamorata di un altro!!!!


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io sono sicuro di una cosa che ha ammesso pure lei è cioè che è stata completamente travolta dalla vita che conduceva e dal mondo che frequentava. Certo si frequentavano per lavoro quasi ogni giorno in quel periodo rivestendo incarichi che li portavano a frequentare stesse riunioni, tavoli e meeting. Pertanto frequentazioni reali ci sono state, telefonate e mail credo pure, anche se sicuramente non le ha mai ricevute quando eravamo insieme. Non scappava per andare a leggere messaggi quando era con me, ma non era neanche necessario scriversi messaggi visto che si vedevano o sentivano quotidianamente durante il lavoro.




Bè, da come la descrivi, confermo la mia idea di "relazione platonica" in caso non ci sia stato sesso, e di relazione a tutti gli effetti nel caso contrario.
Ma se si frequentavano così frequentemente per lavoro come si può pensare che non ci sia stata alcuna fisicità fra loro?
Non hai mai letto nulla? Presumo di no.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Dipende dal contenuto delle mail*
> Che poi in questo caso l'interesse ci sia stato non lo metto in dubbio e trovo assurdo da parte di lei non parlare di relazione



Certo, però al di là del contenuto (che è sempre determinante) non mi appare per nulla logico che un uomo e una donna che sono amici, si sentano per mail o sms con una certa frequenza, sia che siano colleghi, non c'è nessun bisogno visto che si vedono già al lavoro, e ancor più se non sono colleghi.

L'amicizia deve restare su certi binari, altrimenti è oltre.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, però al di là del contenuto (che è sempre determinante) non mi appare per nulla logico che un uomo e una donna che sono amici, si sentano per mail o sms con una certa frequenza, sia che siano colleghi, non c'è nessun bisogno visto che si vedono già al lavoro, e ancor più se non sono colleghi.
> 
> L'amicizia deve restare su certi binari, altrimenti è oltre.


io ho due amici uomini. Ci sentiamo minimo una volta al giorno quando non sono due o tre
Tralascio i messaggio e i wup
Ogni cazzata è buona per sentirci


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> per me quei 15 cm fanno una differenza gigante.
> Mi sono reso conto dai discorsi qui e da quello che mi dice mia moglie che per le donne è diverso (e qui mi parte la paranoia ma ci torno tra poco)
> 
> la differenza sta nella progressione del tradimento. Parlo per esperienza personale, ma magari non sempre per tutti è cosi, ma l'escalation è sinteticamente:
> ...



Non faccio sforzi a crederti!

Nell'attesa che tu mi risponda al post che ti ho scritto prima, dico la mia riguardo ai dubbi che hai.
Il sesso è qualcosa di molto sgradevole anche per noi, e vorrei vedere, quando ci pensiamo penso che assalga a tutte la nausea, ma la cosa davvero pessima, e, dico per me, assolutamente distruttiva, è saperli complici, immaginare le attenzioni e le premure che hanno avuto per loro, il tempo che hanno speso per loro, magari il minimo, ma per noi sempre troppo.
Tutte cose che devono riservare a noi, che siamo le loro compagne di vita e che non si dovevano permettere di fare ad altre che non siamo noi.
Fare gli splendidi, i simpaticoni, i confidenti, gli "amici sinceri" (sì, più che altro sinceri! ) gli affidabili .........
Ecco, tutto questo è da vomito.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ho due amici uomini. Ci sentiamo minimo una volta al giorno quando non sono due o tre
> Tralascio i messaggio e i wup
> Ogni cazzata è buona per sentirci




E allora a me la cosa non andrebbe bene per nulla...anzi, mi girerebbero come mulini a vento!


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Rispondo alla domanda che mi hai fatto: se si decide di stare insieme con loro, allora tutto ha senso, anche starci senza più fidarsi, dipende dai motivi che ti hanno fatto prendere tale decisione.
> Ma a parte questo discorso che non credo che ti riguardi poiché sei innamorato di lei, ti rispondo col cuore e non con la testa:
> sì, in amore non si va da nessuna parte senza la fiducia, ne sono convinta.
> Se manca questa, che tipo di amore può esserci, se non un "amore" malato e quindi dannoso?
> ...


QUOTO



> Il non fidarsi è fisiologico per un periodo, ma poi bisogna lasciarsi andare e ricominciare ad accogliere l'altro/a, a credere alle sue parole e ai suoi intenti, piano piano, come un bimbo che fa i primi passi insicuro.
> E qui viene il bello...perché ti carichi d'ansia e ti vengono dubbi e tormenti.
> E stai male, come se non fosse abbastanza...
> E' per questo che io NON voglio cadere in questo stato e so che ci cadrei. Quindi non cedo al cuore che vorrebbe, timidamente, aprirsi.
> Quando c'è il distacco è molto più semplice, il prezzo da pagare è il senso di vuoto nel cuore...


Quoto ed aggiungo che, essendo io innamorato vedo il distacco come ultima opzione, come il pulsante dell'autodistruzione nei film



> Potrebbe essere vero quello che sostiene tua moglie anche se capisco che sia difficile da credere. Anche nel tuo caso andrebbe appurato.
> Del resto, tua moglie ha già ammesso quello che nessuno dei traditi vorrebbe mai sentire, e cioè che si era innamorata.
> Ma cosa dice ora al riguardo?
> Che le è passata?
> ...


Dunque qui la cosa si fa un po' complicata, anche personale, e mi devo dilungare, mi scuso, ma tantè.
Lei si è innamorata, perchè le mancavano passione e tenerezza nel nostro rapporto. Nella vita di tutti I giorni mi vedeva come un fratello maggiore, se non addirittura come un padre. 
Da soli, facevamo sesso regolarmente, ma mi contestava prima di tutto il fatto che io la desiderassi molto di più di quanto non volesse lei ed anche il modo bramoso (e volte addirittura un po' forzato) con cui la prendevo.

Lato mio trovavo giustifcazione per il mio comportamento prima di tutto perche mi piaceva e molto fare sesso con lei, è poi perchè praticamente sempre, dopo le prime ritrosie, quando si lasciava andare, mi pareva raggiungesse il piacere in modo cosi intense e plateale da poter tollerare l'approccio.

Cosa è successo con l'altro?
All'inizio proprio quello che voleva: lui pendeva solo dalla sue labbra, l'ascoltava con partecipazione ed occhi sognanti.
Si vedevano poco e scambiavano centinaia di messaggi. Quando un volta hanno avuto occasione di vedersi da soli a lui si è spinto oltre, sfiorandola, lei ha avuto un sussulto e l'ha fermato.

Altri messaggi, dichiarazioni e palpitazioni e la seconda volta stessa trama. Lui scala l'approccio lei lo blocca.
Lui mette in dubbio che lei provi la stessa attrazione. la cosa si affievolisce e lui finisce per mollarla (MIA MOGLIE!) quando già I contatti si erano molto rarefatti e lei l'aveva un po' 'sceso' dal piedistallo.

Versione che chiaramente a me fa come ben si capisce assai comodo credere, perchè alla mazzatta dell'essersi innamorata di un altro il seguito non è stato forse traumatico come avrebbe potuto.


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Novembre 2015)

*senza dimenticare...*

piccola coda al post precedente

oltre al dolore del sentire la confessione, c'è il dolore enorme di esser stato considerato DAVVERO alla stregua di un estraneo mentre lei stava innamorandosi di un altro...


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> QUOTO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie!
Mi dici quanto è durata la "storia"?
Che si scrivevano nei messaggi? La voglia reciproca di vedersi, frasi d'amore? (tutto nella norma eh!).

Quindi si sarebbe disinnamorata completamente...te l'ha ribadito e tu ne sei convinto? 
Te lo chiedo perché se sei tranquillo su questo fronte non è poco (vedi Danny).

Sostengo ancora la mia idea che se una è innamorata e, di conseguenza, attratta da un altro, non lo ferma.
La paglia prende fuoco...
Quindi, innamorata è una parola grossa e spropositata, parlerei piuttosto di "invaghimento".
Bisognerebbe andarci cauti con questo termine, prima di fare del male a chi lo sente nominare dalla persona che ama...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora a me la cosa non andrebbe bene per nulla...anzi, mi girerebbero come mulini a vento!


Con tutto il rispetto: problemi tuoi (generico)
Se non ti nascondo nulla e sai che non faccio nulla di male, puoi fartele girare quanto vuoi


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto: problemi tuoi (generico)
> Se non ti nascondo nulla e sai che non faccio nulla di male, puoi fartele girare quanto vuoi



Ovvio, ma mi darebbe proprio fastidio perché sono gelosa di natura...mica per altro.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> piccola coda al post precedente
> 
> oltre al dolore del sentire la confessione, c'è il dolore enorme di esser stato considerato DAVVERO alla stregua di un estraneo mentre *lei stava innamorandosi di un altro...*



Ma questa è una rivelazione "pazzesca"!
Ti rendi conto della differenza che passa?
Pensaci bene: non sei messo per nulla male e niente è perduto!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ovvio, ma mi darebbe proprio fastidio perché sono gelosa di natura...mica per altro.


Ripeto se sei gelosa di niente non può essere un problema mio


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, da come la descrivi, confermo la mia idea di "relazione platonica" in caso non ci sia stato sesso, e di relazione a tutti gli effetti nel caso contrario.
> Ma se si frequentavano così frequentemente per lavoro come si può pensare che non ci sia stata alcuna fisicità fra loro?
> Non hai mai letto nulla? Presumo di no.


Io non le credo. Detto questo no, di lui non ho mai letto nulla e questa è per me un'aggravante non una scusante.


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma questa è una rivelazione "pazzesca"!
> Ti rendi conto della differenza che passa?
> Pensaci bene: non sei messo per nulla male e niente è perduto!


perdonami me lo spieghi? Non ho capito


----------



## Tessa (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io non le credo. Detto questo no, di lui non ho mai letto nulla e questa è per me un'aggravante non una scusante.


Io ero rimasta ad una lunga relazione parallela durata anni.
Dai tuoi ultimi post mi sembra che la cosa si sia piuttosto ridimensionata.
Cosa sai? Di una simpatia (invaghimento) sul lavoro. Nessuna prova di tradimento conclamato. No messaggi, no mail.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io ero rimasta ad una lunga relazione parallela durata anni.
> Dai tuoi ultimi post mi sembra che la cosa si sia piuttosto ridimensionata.
> Cosa sai? Di una simpatia (invaghimento) sul lavoro. Nessuna prova di tradimento conclamato. No messaggi, no mail.


Una relazione parallela della quale non ho mai saputo nulla. Poi sono sue le spiegazioni. Io ho ricostruito tutto negli ultimi anni a seguito di alcune vicende. Lei nega che sia stata una relazione ma solo una amicizia.


----------



## Tessa (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Una relazione parallela della quale non ho mai saputo nulla. Poi sono sue le spiegazioni. Io ho ricostruito tutto negli ultimi anni a seguito di alcune vicende. *Lei nega che sia stata una relazione ma solo una amicizia*.


Perché non le credi?


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Mi dici quanto è durata la "storia"?
> Che si scrivevano nei messaggi? La voglia reciproca di vedersi, frasi d'amore? (tutto nella norma eh!).
> 
> ...


La storia è durata effettivamente qualche mese ma A sua detta le volte in cui sono si sono visti sono state pochissime iaddirittura mai di sera.
Nei messaggini ci sono un sacco di smancerie molti ti amo un solo ti voglio mai ricordi di accoppiamenti.
Quando io ho scoperto la cosa attraverso un sms praticamente casuale la storia era già finita da un pezzo sicuramente più di 6 mesi.
Ed effettivamente sì io credo che con lui abbia veramente chiuso


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> QUOTO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Si è innamorata punto e basta. Tu non c'entri niente
2) Non ti desidera
3) Sì.


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> La storia è durata effettivamente qualche mese ma A sua detta le volte in cui sono si sono visti sono state pochissime iaddirittura mai di sera.
> Nei messaggini ci sono un sacco di smancerie molti ti amo un solo ti voglio* mai ricordi di accoppiamenti*.
> Quando io ho scoperto la cosa attraverso un sms praticamente casuale la storia era già finita da un pezzo sicuramente più di 6 mesi.
> Ed effettivamente sì io credo che con lui abbia veramente chiuso



Non ti preoccupare, anche in quelli della mia storia.
Perché cerchiamo a tutti i costi dei ricordi del sesso nei messaggi?
Se due si sono innamorati è naturale che vi sia anche la parte fisica, poi è altrettanto naturale che chi ha tradito ridimensioni parecchio di questo aspetto col coniuge.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> perdonami me lo spieghi? Non ho capito




Le tue parole:
"lei stava innamorandosi di un altro".
C'è una bella differenza fra l'essere sul punto di...ed esserlo.

E il fatto che lei non ci sia stata può essere letto in questa chiave di lettura: lei si stava innamorando e, proprio per questo, si è autocontrollata, in pratica, non ha voluto cedere.
Sarebbe, dunque, una dimostrazione di forza e di volontà di salvaguardare il vostro matrimonio.
Ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Perché non le credi?


Perché me lo ha tenuto nascosto, perché era effettivamente cambiata, perché spesso era via per lavoro e a volte non sapevo dove fosse, perchè lo aveva memorizzato con un nome femminile, perché ho scoperto che erano via per lavoro e la sera sono stati ad un concerto, perché era di nuovo un'altra quando si è ravvicinata a me. In effetti non ho prove consistenti e lei nega.


----------



## Eratò (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Perché me lo ha tenuto nascosto, perché era effettivamente cambiata, perché spesso era via per lavoro e a volte non sapevo dove fosse, perchè lo aveva memorizzato con un nome femminile, perché ho scoperto che erano via per lavoro e la sera sono stati ad un concerto, perché era di nuovo un'altra quando si è ravvicinata a me. In effetti non ho prove consistenti e lei nega.


E se amettesse cambierebbe qualcosa per te?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E se amettesse cambierebbe qualcosa per te?


No in quanto non è questo il punto. Io all'epoca sapevo che stava fuori, le dicevo sempre che si stava perdendo molto dei figli, che rischiava di perdere tutto, ma non ascoltava, troppo presa dal ruolo, dal lavoro. Io ho scoperto solo a fine 2013 che in ogni occasione c'era anche lui. Questo è stato per me devastante. Lei continua a sostenere la sua tesi mentre io, che nel frattempo sono cambiato, ricostruisco quei periodi e più mi tornano in mente dei particolari più faccio collegamenti più  ....  insomma immaginavo alcune cose ma così  mi sembra di aver vissuto un'altra vita. Ora non so cosa abbia più senso se andare avanti con lei nonostante tutto o se chiudere per qualcosa che sicuramente è stato intenso negli anni 2002 2005.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Perché me lo ha tenuto nascosto, perché era effettivamente cambiata, perché spesso era via per lavoro e a volte non sapevo dove fosse, perchè lo aveva memorizzato con un nome femminile, perché ho scoperto che erano via per lavoro e la sera sono stati ad un concerto, perché era di nuovo un'altra quando si è ravvicinata a me. In effetti non ho prove consistenti e lei nega.


Stare con una persona non significa diventarne proprietario.
Un interesse per altre persone è da mettere in conto.
Scegliere di non tradire, nonostante l'interesse è una scelta così come quella di tradire.
Quale si preferisce?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stare con una persona non significa diventarne proprietario.
> Un interesse per altre persone è da mettere in conto.
> Scegliere di non tradire, nonostante l'interesse è una scelta così come quella di tradire.
> Quale si preferisce?


Brunetta non ho proprio capito quello che vuoi dire. Comunque io non sono il proprietario di nessuno e qualsiasi decisione io prenda sarò sempre sconfitto. Detto questo evidentemente abbiamo visioni diverse del rapporto di coppia e va benissimo così.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Brunetta non ho proprio capito quello che vuoi dire. Comunque io non sono il proprietario di nessuno e qualsiasi decisione io prenda sarò sempre sconfitto. Detto questo evidentemente abbiamo visioni diverse del rapporto di coppia e va benissimo così.


Era rivolto a Pazzesco e per estensione a te.
Non so cosa ci sia di difficile in quello che ho scritto.
Una volta sposati ci si mette in testa un sacchetto da panettiere o si vedono le persone e le si frequenta?
Frequentando le altre persone, se ne possono trovare di interessanti, sì o no?
Per me sì.
Non è che la persona che abbiamo scelto sia l'unica possibile con cui condividere sentimenti e interessi.
Si è scelto di farlo e si può riscegliere di farlo, anche per fedeltà alle proprie scelte.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era rivolto a Pazzesco e per estensione a te.
> Non so cosa ci sia di difficile in quello che ho scritto.
> Una volta sposati ci si mette in testa un sacchetto da panettiere o si vedono le persone e le si frequenta?
> Frequentando le altre persone, se ne possono trovare di interessanti, sì o no?
> ...


quoto


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era rivolto a Pazzesco e per estensione a te.
> Non so cosa ci sia di difficile in quello che ho scritto.
> Una volta sposati ci si mette in testa un sacchetto da panettiere o si vedono le persone e le si frequenta?
> Frequentando le altre persone, se ne possono trovare di interessanti, sì o no?
> ...


Ok era rivolto ad un'altro per cui non avevo capito. Certamente ogni persona può cambiare anche dieci volte è poi ritornare sulle proprie scelte. È facilissimo farlo, anche per convenienza, per egoismo, per dispetto, per una sera. Ma questo significa non pensare affatto al marito, nel mio caso, al male che gli si può fare che gli si è fatto. È la stessa cosa che mi ha detto mia moglie ... ho scelto te. Ma a me, quando tocca scegliere?  Ora potrei scegliere tranquillamente di non andarmene e tradire allegramente da qui in avanti. Ma ci vuole pelo sullo stomaco, ci si deve nascere o diventare ed io, purtroppo, non ci sono né nato ne diventato.


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare, anche in quelli della mia storia.
> Perché cerchiamo a tutti i costi dei ricordi del sesso nei messaggi?
> Se due si sono innamorati è naturale che vi sia anche la parte fisica, poi è altrettanto naturale che chi ha tradito ridimensioni parecchio di questo aspetto col coniuge.



E'  davvero assurdo, se si parla di persone adulte,  che due debbano scriversi quello che  fanno o non fanno a letto, per me il massimo potrebbe essere 'ti va un  caffe'?'.  O  'come stai?', se si parla di rapporti tra amanti  sposati o se lo e' anche solo uno dei due.  

INVECE a quanto pare molti fanno di tutto, compreso inviarsi  foto molto intime. Magari pure prima di conoscersi personalmente.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ok era rivolto ad un'altro per cui non avevo capito. Certamente ogni persona può cambiare anche dieci volte è poi ritornare sulle proprie scelte. È facilissimo farlo, anche per convenienza, per egoismo, per dispetto, per una sera. Ma questo significa non pensare affatto al marito, nel mio caso, al male che gli si può fare che gli si è fatto. È la stessa cosa che mi ha detto mia moglie ... ho scelto te. *Ma a me, quando tocca scegliere?*  Ora potrei scegliere tranquillamente di non andarmene e tradire allegramente da qui in avanti. Ma ci vuole pelo sullo stomaco, ci si deve nascere o diventare ed io, purtroppo, non ci sono né nato ne diventato.


Adesso.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso.


Già  ... adesso. Era ovviamente una domanda retorica. Lo so perfettamente e finora ho anche scelto. Il significato della risposta era altro. Per molti basta uno starnuto per andarsene, per altri la questione è più complessa. Alcuni poi non vedono l'ora di scoprire alcune cose in modo di poter tranquillamente continuare a fare quello che si è  sempre fatto. Mi sono dato una scadenza tanti anni fa, me la sono rinnovata anche prima di iniziare a scrivere pochissimo tempo fa su questo forum.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era rivolto a Pazzesco e per estensione a te.
> Non so cosa ci sia di difficile in quello che ho scritto.
> Una volta sposati ci si mette in testa un sacchetto da panettiere o si vedono le persone e le si frequenta?
> Frequentando le altre persone, se ne possono trovare di interessanti, sì o no?
> ...




Hai ragione, ma ci ho dovuto lavorare sopra tantissimo.
Ho sempre pensato quello che hai scritto, ovvero l'esclusività totale: lui e nessun altro come io e nessun'altra, e credo che chi la pensava così sia devastato a realizzare che le cose vanno diversamente...
O sarò stata io un caso isolato con una visione distorta del mondo?


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> No in quanto non è questo il punto. Io all'epoca sapevo che stava fuori, le dicevo sempre che si stava perdendo molto dei figli, che rischiava di perdere tutto, ma non ascoltava, troppo presa dal ruolo, dal lavoro. Io ho scoperto solo a fine 2013 *che in ogni occasione c'era anche lui. Questo è stato per me devastante. *Lei continua a sostenere la sua tesi mentre io, che nel frattempo sono cambiato, ricostruisco quei periodi e più mi tornano in mente dei particolari più faccio collegamenti più  ....  insomma immaginavo alcune cose ma così  mi sembra di aver vissuto un'altra vita. Ora non so cosa abbia più senso se andare avanti con lei nonostante tutto o se chiudere per qualcosa che sicuramente è stato intenso negli anni 2002 2005.



Ma il punto invece è proprio lui, l"altro".
Pensaci bene.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Già  ... adesso. Era ovviamente una domanda retorica. Lo so perfettamente e finora ho anche scelto. Il significato della risposta era altro. Per molti basta uno starnuto per andarsene, per altri la questione è più complessa. Alcuni poi non vedono l'ora di scoprire alcune cose in modo di poter tranquillamente continuare a fare quello che si è  sempre fatto. Mi sono dato una scadenza tanti anni fa, me la sono rinnovata anche prima di iniziare a scrivere pochissimo tempo fa su questo forum.




...ma ammettiamo che sia tutto vero, ossia che tua moglie abbia effettivamente avuto una storia intensa con un altro, sesso o non sesso.
Sono eventi che, purtroppo, succedono ai viventi.
Non riesci a vedere la cosa concentrandoti su quello che ti ha detto lei, cioè che ha scelto te?
Non è proprio ammissibile una sbandata?
Lo chiedo a te, ma rifletto anche per me.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma il punto invece è proprio lui, l"altro".
> Pensaci bene.


Cioè?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma ammettiamo che sia tutto vero, ossia che tua moglie abbia effettivamente avuto una storia intensa con un altro, sesso o non sesso.
> Sono eventi che, purtroppo, succedono ai viventi.
> Non riesci a vedere la cosa concentrandoti su quello che ti ha detto lei, cioè che ha scelto te?
> Non è proprio ammissibile una sbandata?
> Lo chiedo a te, ma rifletto anche per me.


Io credo che possa capitare a chiunque. Spero capiti anche a me così riesco anche a comprendere meglio ciò che ha fatto. Il problema non è la sbandata in sé  ma sono le menzogne che hanno minato in me il rapporto di fiducia. Io non saprò mai la verità degli eventi ed è proprio questo che non riesco a superare.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Cioè?





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io credo che possa capitare a chiunque. Spero capiti anche a me così riesco anche a comprendere meglio ciò che ha fatto. Il problema non è la sbandata in sé  ma sono le menzogne che hanno minato in me il rapporto di fiducia. Io non saprò mai la verità degli eventi ed è proprio questo che non riesco a superare.



Sul primo post:
lo scrivi tu che il punto è un altro, e cioè che lei si era già distaccata dalla famiglia a causa della carriera.
Ma, secondo me, il punto è proprio la relazione, vera o presunta, con l'altro.
Tutto il resto sarebbe acqua fresca, ma c'è la presenza dell'altro che aleggia tuttora in mezzo a voi.
Infatti, a conferma di quello che dico, è proprio la tua ultima frase sul fatto di non riuscire a superare il non conoscere la verità.
Secondo me, devi far luce su questa verità, ad ogni costo, altrimenti è uno stillicidio di dolore.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul primo post:
> lo scrivi tu che il punto è un altro, e cioè che lei si era già distaccata dalla famiglia a causa della carriera.
> Ma, secondo me, il punto è proprio la relazione, vera o presunta, con l'altro.
> Tutto il resto sarebbe acqua fresca, ma c'è la presenza dell'altro che aleggia tuttora in mezzo a voi.
> ...


Si, potrebbe essere come dici tu.


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Le tue parole:
> "lei stava innamorandosi di un altro".
> C'è una bella differenza fra l'essere sul punto di...ed esserlo.
> 
> ...


Mi sa che tu e lei siete in sintonia: mi ha detto proprio questo, ovvero che non c'è finite a letto per un ossimoro.
Il sesso era poco importante per il tipo di relazione che stave cercando e voleva trovare. 
Il sesso era troppo importante per farlo e mettere definitivamente a repentaglio tutto...


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stare con una persona non significa diventarne proprietario.
> Un interesse per altre persone è da mettere in conto.
> Scegliere di non tradire, nonostante l'interesse è una scelta così come quella di tradire.
> Quale si preferisce?


Mi fai domande retoriche?


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era rivolto a Pazzesco e per estensione a te.
> Non so cosa ci sia di difficile in quello che ho scritto.
> Una volta sposati ci si mette in testa un sacchetto da panettiere o si vedono le persone e le si frequenta?
> Frequentando le altre persone, se ne possono trovare di interessanti, sì o no?
> ...


vero, secondo me è anche coerenza parlare di questi sentimenti e interessi che condividi con terzi con la persona che hai sposato. C'è stato un tempo in cui ridevo della valanga di approcci che riceveva su FB.
Adesso meno, assai


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare, anche in quelli della mia storia.
> Perché cerchiamo a tutti i costi dei ricordi del sesso nei messaggi?
> Se due si sono innamorati è naturale che vi sia anche la parte fisica, poi è altrettanto naturale che chi ha tradito ridimensioni parecchio di questo aspetto col coniuge.


Dunque, devo dire che pur nel tradimento, ha fatto diverse cose 'controtendenza'. Mi ha detto fin da subito di essersi innamorata e non come da cliché di aver preso una cotta, quando ho ritrovato il cellulare rotto mi ha proposto di leggere insieme i messaggi del casino ed altro...  

Dal momento che ho deciso di andare avanti e dal momento che non ha senso continuare una relazione che considero vitale senza fiducia, ho preso la splendida decisione di ricominciare a fidarmi di lei proprio da questo.

*Semplicemente le credo quando mi dice di non essersi spinta oltre.
*
Convenienza o pusillanimità, sussistenza o ingenuità poco conta. Certo ancora il batticuore mi viene, ma visto che mi tocca, o meglio, ho la possibilità di scegliere, così sia.


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> La storia è durata effettivamente qualche mese ma A sua detta le volte in cui sono si sono visti sono state pochissime iaddirittura mai di sera.
> Nei messaggini ci sono un sacco di smancerie molti ti amo un solo ti voglio mai ricordi di accoppiamenti.
> Quando io ho scoperto la cosa attraverso un sms praticamente casuale la storia era già finita da un pezzo sicuramente più di 6 mesi.
> Ed effettivamente sì io credo che con lui abbia veramente chiuso



È secondo te due si scrivono 'ti amo' senza aver mai fatto sesso???????

SARO' STRANA io ma neanche dopo averlo fatto una decina o più volte, passati mesi e mesi, prima di arrivarci ne deve passare. 

Cosa cambia vedessi di sera o di mattina?

Due amanti si vedono quando possono.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Mi fai domande retoriche?


Se dici che sarebbe stata la stessa cosa se ci fosse andata a letto, ti faccio ammettere che non è così.


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> È secondo te due si scrivono 'ti amo' senza aver mai fatto sesso???????


per come la conosco, si può essere. Anche con me l'ha fatto (intendo dirmi ti amo prima di fare sesso)



disincantata ha detto:


> SARO' STRANA io ma neanche dopo averlo fatto una decina o più volte, passati mesi e mesi, prima di arrivarci ne deve passare.


non so...



disincantata ha detto:


> Cosa cambia vedessi di sera o di mattina?
> 
> Due amanti si vedono quando possono.


vedersi di sera era per lei dirmi che quando usciva con le amiche non vedeva lui, è un refuso della mia testa


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> È secondo te due si scrivono 'ti amo' senza aver mai fatto sesso???????
> 
> SARO' STRANA io ma neanche dopo averlo fatto una decina o più volte, passati mesi e mesi, prima di arrivarci ne deve passare.
> 
> ...



Anche se le storie sembrano assomigliarsi tutte, e per certi versi è così, le persone e le situazioni possono portare a risvolti incredibili. Tutto può essere, perfino che chi tradisce ad un certo punto dica la verità; e si può ricostruire solo se si crede profondamente che sia così..


----------



## disincantata (16 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> per come la conosco, si può essere. Anche con me l'ha fatto (intendo dirmi ti amo prima di fare sesso)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SARA' che il forum e' maestro, ne abbiamo lette tante di donne che 'erano con le amiche' mah!

Ti invidio se riesci a crederci.  

Mi chiedo come una donna sposata possa distribuire i 'ti amo' così facilmente.  

Pero tutto puo' essere.


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se dici che sarebbe stata la stessa cosa se ci fosse andata a letto, ti faccio ammettere che non è così.


NO è una cosa che lei sa di me fin dai primi tempi
le ho sempre detto che se avesse aperto le gambe per un altro sarebbe stata la fine

mi dice che mi ama e che in nessun momento in fondo in fondo ha scordato di essere moglie e madre, dice che si era innamorata ma non si è spinta oltre il punto di non ritorno

le credo e punto


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> SARA' che il forum e' maestro, ne abbiamo lette tante di donne che 'erano con le amiche' mah!
> 
> Ti invidio se riesci a crederci.
> 
> ...


guiro che batto i tasti uno alla volta tanto mi costa scriverlo e lo faccio in apnea: AMEN


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anche se le storie sembrano assomigliarsi tutte, e per certi versi è così, le persone e le situazioni possono portare a risvolti incredibili. Tutto può essere, perfino che chi tradisce ad un certo punto dica la verità; e si può ricostruire solo se si crede profondamente che sia così..


Esatto: devo trovare un punto di ripartenza.
Perchè proprio non questo?


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Le tue parole:
> "*lei stava innamorandosi di un altro".*
> C'è una bella differenza fra l'essere sul punto di...ed esserlo.
> 
> ...



Me la spieghi questa differenza?
O ti innamori o non ti innamori, ma non esiste il "mi sto per innamorare".
Non esistono punti intermedi nei sentimenti.
E se si pronunciano le parole TI AMO tra due persone e se emerge il concetto di "estraneo" al marito, credere che non si siano immolati sul sacro talamo dell'amore fisico è puro atto di fede.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Dunque, devo dire che pur nel tradimento, ha fatto diverse cose 'controtendenza'. Mi ha detto fin da subito di essersi innamorata e non come da cliché di aver preso una cotta, quando ho ritrovato il cellulare rotto mi ha proposto di leggere insieme i messaggi del casino ed altro...
> 
> Dal momento che ho deciso di andare avanti e dal momento che non ha senso continuare una relazione che considero vitale senza fiducia, ho preso la splendida decisione di ricominciare a fidarmi di lei proprio da questo.
> 
> ...


Va bene.
Diciamo che fai bene a chiudere la questione così.
Non ha senso sapere altro e non cambierebbe nulla, a questo punto.
Ma non mettere la testa sotto la sabbia D che frase banale che ho scritto...), perché comunque qualcosa è avvenuto. E dovrete confrontarvi sul perché guardando al rapporto tra voi, lasciando perdere le modalità di quel che è stato al di fuori.


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> È secondo te due si scrivono 'ti amo' senza aver mai fatto sesso???????
> 
> SARO' STRANA io ma neanche dopo averlo fatto una decina o più volte, passati mesi e mesi, prima di arrivarci ne deve passare.
> 
> ...


Già.


----------



## Pazzesco (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Me la spieghi questa differenza?
> O ti innamori o non ti innamori, ma non esiste il "mi sto per innamorare".
> Non esistono punti intermedi nei sentimenti.
> E se si pronunciano le parole TI AMO tra due persone e se emerge il concetto di "estraneo" al marito, credere che non si siano immolati sul sacro talamo dell'amore fisico è puro atto di fede.


VERO 
e così deve essere


----------



## Pazzesco (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Va bene.
> Diciamo che fai bene a chiudere la questione così.
> Non ha senso sapere altro e non cambierebbe nulla, a questo punto.
> Ma non mettere la testa sotto la sabbia D che frase banale che ho scritto...), perché comunque qualcosa è avvenuto. E dovrete confrontarvi sul perché guardando al rapporto tra voi, lasciando perdere le modalità di quel che è stato al di fuori.


Certo, sono d'accordo


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Me la spieghi questa differenza?
> O ti innamori o non ti innamori, ma non esiste il "mi sto per innamorare".
> Non esistono punti intermedi nei sentimenti.
> E se si pronunciano le parole TI AMO tra due persone e se emerge il concetto di "estraneo" al marito, credere che non si siano immolati sul sacro talamo dell'amore fisico è puro atto di fede.



Da invidiare!

AVREI dovuto credere  a mio marito!


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Da invidiare!
> 
> AVREI dovuto credere  a mio marito!


E io a mia moglie...


----------



## Pazzesco (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Da invidiare!
> 
> AVREI dovuto credere  a mio marito!





danny ha detto:


> E io a mia moglie...


disincantata, danny un'ideona!!!

potreste frequantarvi e poi credervi tra voi....o meglio, NON CREDERVI!!!!


----------



## Pazzesco (17 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> disincantata, danny un'ideona!!!
> 
> potreste frequantarvi e poi credervi tra voi....o meglio, NON CREDERVI!!!!


e, comunque vada, credo che vi crederei  :up:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> e, comunque vada, credo che vi crederei  :up:


La cosa stupefacente è che si sta male per delle bugie, mezze verità e cose non dette e che per ricominciare o ripartire bisogna credere alla menzogna più grande di tutte ... che sia detta dall'altro o che ce la diciamo da soli.


----------



## LTD (17 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> La cosa stupefacente è che si sta male per delle bugie, mezze verità e cose non dette e che per ricominciare o ripartire bisogna credere alla menzogna più grande di tutte ... che sia detta dall'altro o che ce la diciamo da soli.




cinico ma vero


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Me la spieghi questa differenza?
> O ti innamori o non ti innamori, ma non esiste il "mi sto per innamorare".
> Non esistono punti intermedi nei sentimenti.
> E se si pronunciano le parole TI AMO tra due persone e se emerge il concetto di "estraneo" al marito, credere che non si siano immolati sul sacro talamo dell'amore fisico è puro atto di fede.




Mah, credo invece che anche in amore ci sia una certa gradualità.
Lo senti se quel qualcuno ti sta prendendo, ti sta coinvolgendo, non accade tutto in una volta, e visto che te ne accorgi, puoi ancora fermarti se ci tieni a quello che hai in casa, coniuge, famiglia etc...
Puoi rifletterci ed evitare di bruciarti, sapendo che se ti avvicini troppo a quel fuoco, succederà sicuramente.  

Quanto ai "Ti amo", fermo restando che leggere questa frase deve essere catastrofico (a me questo non è capitato) è una delle affermazioni più abusate e pronunciate con leggerezza, e direi anche a vanvera spesse volte.
Dalle donne perché hanno bisogno di sentimentalismi e cosa c'è di meglio di questa frase?
Dagli uomini perché sanno come sono fatte le donne.

A parte questo, che forse non lo mettevi in discussione, l'atto di fede di cui parli, in effetti, è quasi d'obbligo in presenza di questa frase, specie se ripetuta a dismisura.
(Che schifo, lasciamelo dire, almeno questo mio marito me l'ha risparmiato...).


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, credo invece che anche in amore ci sia una certa gradualità.
> Lo senti se quel qualcuno ti sta prendendo, ti sta coinvolgendo, non accade tutto in una volta, e visto che te ne accorgi, puoi ancora fermarti se ci tieni a quello che hai in casa, coniuge, famiglia etc...
> Puoi rifletterci ed evitare di bruciarti, sapendo che se ti avvicini troppo a quel fuoco, succederà sicuramente.
> 
> ...


Dici?
Può essere, però non ce la vedo in un contesto di due che iniziano a piacersi, e sono coinvolti solo un filino...


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> disincantata, danny un'ideona!!!
> 
> potreste frequantarvi e poi credervi tra voi....o meglio, NON CREDERVI!!!!



Gia' fatto, e tra di noi ci capiamo benissimo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Esatto: devo trovare un punto di ripartenza.
> Perchè proprio non questo?



Il mio primo punto di ripartenza è stato esattamente quello del credergli. Peccato che lo sprint sia durato solo un mese 

Elementi alla mano, tipo che avrebbe potuto vederla molte più volte di quante non siano state realmente o che avrebbe potuto trascorrerci qualche notte e non l'ha fatto, tipo che piangendo e  tenendomi il viso tra le mani alle mie richieste di verità  diceva "come potrei mentire di fronte a tanto dolore?", mi avevano convinta che non fosse andato oltre qualche bacio etc e che gli incontri fossero stati solo due, con tanto di foglio con su scritte tutte le brutture del caso (ah ah) bruciato insieme alla mezzanotte del 31 dicembre. Ah ah ah 

Dopo un mese circa ero alla finestra che guardavo i ghirigori di un centinaio di storni nel cielo. Mente sgombra. E tac! L'illuminazione suprema dalla quale la sera stessa ho evinto la vera verità. Lui era alturno di notte e in un paio di ore di lavoro febbrile ho accumulato un bel dossier che neanche i servizi segreti . Mi è bastato chiamarlo al telefono  e pronunciare il suo  nome. Nient'altro. E' tornato a casa nel giro di qualche minuto ed è lì che è veramente cominciata la mia nuova vita. 

Ora. C'è ancora qualcosa che non mi quadra e non è per i "figurati" di chi sa la storia, e il punto di ripartenza è di nuovo lo stesso: credergli. All'esterno suona bruttissimo, lo so, ma l'alternativa è macerarsi con domande inutili. Come hai detto tu, pazzesco, "Convenienza o pusillanimità, sussistenza o ingenuità poco conta. Certo  ancora il batticuore mi viene, ma visto che mi tocca, o meglio, ho la  possibilità di scegliere, così sia.". E si fa altro e si ragiona su altro e non ci si dimentica di vivere, anche. Oltre.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Il mio primo punto di ripartenza è stato esattamente quello del credergli. Peccato che lo sprint sia durato solo un mese
> 
> Elementi alla mano, tipo che avrebbe potuto vederla molte più volte di quante non siano state realmente o che avrebbe potuto trascorrerci qualche notte e non l'ha fatto, tipo che piangendo e  tenendomi il viso tra le mani alle mie richieste di verità  diceva "come potrei mentire di fronte a tanto dolore?", mi avevano convinta che non fosse andato oltre qualche bacio etc e che gli incontri fossero stati solo due, con tanto di foglio con su scritte tutte le brutture del caso (ah ah) bruciato insieme alla mezzanotte del 31 dicembre. Ah ah ah
> 
> ...



Vedi cosa intendevo?

Se tutti i traditi,scoperto il tradimento, si fermassero'alla verita' confessata' solo dal traditore,  sarebbe facilissimo dimenticare e perdonare.

Indagare,parlare con l'amante,  cercare messaggi email tabulati sconvolge.


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vedi cosa intendevo?
> 
> Se tutti i traditi,scoperto il tradimento, si fermassero'alla verita' confessata' solo dal traditore,  sarebbe facilissimo dimenticare e perdonare.
> 
> Indagare,parlare con l'amante,  cercare messaggi email tabulati sconvolge.



Ciao


i fatti mi ci sono piombati per puro caso davanti agli occhi ... tutte le loro conversazioni ... 
Spiazza, è vero. Ma sai esattamente con cosa hai a che fare ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> i fatti mi ci sono piombati per puro caso davanti agli occhi ... tutte le loro conversazioni ...
> ...



Lo sai fino ad un certo punto, perche' se il traditore vuole restare, passati i primi giorni di sconvolgimento totale, si ravvede,  ti parla d'amore, dice che mai per un solo momento gli e' sfiorata  l'idea di andarsene, e sta solo a te crederci.

SOLO CHE QUELLO che provava e diceva davvero all'altra non lo saprai mai veramente.

TI devi fidare del 'lui'   dopo.    

IL Lui durante il tradimento 'un  perfetto sconosciuto'.

E IN TUTTO QUESTO il sesso tra amanti e' l'ultimo dei problemi.  Anche perche' e' l'unica cosa che riesci ad immaginare volendo farlo,  conoscendo benissimo lui.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo sai fino ad un certo punto, perche' se il traditore vuole restare, passati i primi giorni di sconvolgimento totale, si ravvede,  ti parla d'amore, dice che mai per un solo momento gli e' sfiorata  l'idea di andarsene, e sta solo a te crederci.
> 
> SOLO CHE QUELLO che provava e diceva davvero all'altra non lo saprai mai veramente.
> 
> ...


Disincantata la penso esattamente come te. Un grandissimo QUOTO.


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo sai fino ad un certo punto, perche' se il traditore vuole restare, passati i primi giorni di sconvolgimento totale, si ravvede,  ti parla d'amore, dice che mai per un solo momento gli e' sfiorata  l'idea di andarsene, e sta solo a te crederci.
> 
> SOLO CHE QUELLO che provava e diceva davvero all'altra non lo saprai mai veramente.
> 
> ...



Ciao

le sue parole non hanno alcun valore, quando hai letto una corrispondenza di otto mesi ... 
Da lì percepisci e capisci molto bene, di che dimensione si tratta, senza aver il bisogno di sapere tutto. 

È una posizione di scacco matto per entrambi. Infatti, non sono stata capace di reagire, di dire nulla. Per me era chiaro, che non vi era possibilità di recupero. Lo sapevo. Me lo sono sentito profondamente. Avrei dovuto seguire questo sentire e metterlo direttamente alla porta e non lasciarmi commuovere da un suo crollo totale davanti a me ... e intraprendere una strada di riparazione di oltre quattro anni ... con una uscita chiara sin dall'inizio. Uno se lo sente, se c'è una via. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (17 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> i fatti mi ci sono piombati per puro caso davanti agli occhi ... tutte le loro conversazioni ...
> ...


Io non ho letto niente, per fortuna, ma mi domando leggendo tante storie, papiri di mail e di messaggi trovati....ma cancellarli no? Tutti sprovveduti? O considerano il coniuge alla stregua di un cretino che non si accorge di niente? O sotto sotto vogliono essere beccati? Boh


----------



## Minerva (17 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le sue parole non hanno alcun valore, quando hai letto una corrispondenza di otto mesi ...
> Da lì percepisci e capisci molto bene, di che dimensione si tratta, senza aver il bisogno di sapere tutto.
> ...


molto vero


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io non ho letto niente, per fortuna, ma mi domando leggendo tante storie, papiri di mail e di messaggi trovati....ma cancellarli no? Tutti sprovveduti? O considerano il coniuge alla stregua di un cretino che non si accorge di niente? O sotto sotto vogliono essere beccati? Boh



Ciao

ero rientrata prima del previsto da un viaggio. Lui stava usando il mio portatile e l'aveva dimenticato acceso lasciando tutto aperto. Ci siamo buttati a preparare la serata ... era capodanno. E se lo è dimenticato completamente. Durante una pausa, ho voluto mandare qualche messaggio ... e così ho scoperto tutto. Ho letto tutto. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le sue parole non hanno alcun valore, quando hai letto una corrispondenza di otto mesi ...
> Da lì percepisci e capisci molto bene, di che dimensione si tratta, senza aver il bisogno di sapere tutto.
> ...


Penso di si.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ero rientrata prima del previsto da un viaggio. Lui stava usando il mio portatile e l'aveva dimenticato acceso lasciando tutto aperto. Ci siamo buttati a preparare la serata ... era capodanno. E se lo è dimenticato completamente. Durante una pausa, ho voluto mandare qualche messaggio ... e così ho scoperto tutto. Ho letto tutto.
> 
> ...


Mamma mia che brutta esperienza :unhappy:


----------



## Tessa (17 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ero rientrata prima del previsto da un viaggio. Lui stava usando il mio portatile e l'aveva dimenticato acceso lasciando tutto aperto. Ci siamo buttati a preparare la serata ... era capodanno. E se lo è dimenticato completamente. Durante una pausa, ho voluto mandare qualche messaggio ... e così ho scoperto tutto. Ho letto tutto.
> 
> ...


Si ma che senso aveva conservare 8 mesi di conversazioni?
Se le avesse cancellate avresti trovato solo gli ultimi messaggi. 
Forse e' stato meglio cosi. 
Forse invece le cose sarebbero andate diversamente....


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vedi cosa intendevo?
> 
> Se tutti i traditi,scoperto il tradimento, si fermassero'alla verita' confessata' solo dal traditore,  sarebbe facilissimo dimenticare e perdonare.
> 
> Indagare,parlare con l'amante,  cercare messaggi email tabulati sconvolge.


OT Sto leggendo a ritroso Figooooo  OT .... IT perché ci si dovrebbe fermare alla verità confessata dal traditore?


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io non ho letto niente, per fortuna, ma mi domando leggendo tante storie, papiri di mail e di messaggi trovati....ma cancellarli no? Tutti sprovveduti? O considerano il coniuge alla stregua di un cretino che non si accorge di niente? O sotto sotto vogliono essere beccati? Boh



MIO marito il cancellava  tutti, pero' sono bastati sei mesi di tabulati per contare almeno dalle 20 alle 30 telefonate al giorno o msg.

POI controllando il cellulare,  solo 'ultimo che aveva da circa due  tre anni,  erano circa 6.600. 

Ed io neanche sapevo mio marito usasse i messaggi, sicuramente gli ha insegnato lei, tieni conto che mio marito non aveva email PC niente, solo un vecchio scomodo cellulare.   Strano NON SI FOSSE  comprato  uno smartphone.

IN compenso la sera della bomba ho scoperto che avevano una tariffa agevola tra loro due illimitata,  anche quella trovata da lei.

ED io oltre a non aver mai mandato un messaggio in vita mia fino al 2012, neppure li sapevo leggere,  mi fermavo alla prima videata.

Siamo vecchietti. Lui era ringiovanito se  pur in andropausa con la 24 enne.  

Con il senno del poi, ma ci arrivi dopo,  nel 2008 mia figlia era all'estero e io chiesi a mio marito se sapeva mandarle un messaggio,  e lui prese il mio cellulare è lo invio'.  IO ERO solo contenta di sentire mia figlia perchio' non ci badai  più di tanto. Anche oggi preferisco telefonare e non usarli, un mio limite, tranne che con ws. Comodo.


----------



## Tessa (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> MIO marito il cancellava  tutti, pero' sono bastati sei mesi di tabulati per contare almeno dalle 20 alle 30 telefonate al giorno o msg.
> 
> POI controllando il cellulare,  solo 'ultimo che aveva da circa due  tre anni,  erano circa 6.600.
> 
> ...


Guardando a ritroso mi incazzo per quanto sono stata ingenua. Mi fidavo ciecamente. 
Lui non si separava mai dal telefono e lo portava anche in bagno, per dire. Con la scusa di leggere i giornali on line. 
Di ritorno da un viaggio di lavoro trovai il letto intatto. 'Che bravo lo hai rifatto benissimo!'.....avra' pure pensato che ero scema, tirando un bel sospiro di sollievo....


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> OT Sto leggendo a ritroso Figooooo  OT .... IT perché ci si dovrebbe fermare alla verità confessata dal traditore?



NON perche' sia giusto,  ma perche' se decidi di proseguire con chi ha tradito,  meno cose scopri meglio stai, nel dramma.

NON FA CERTO bene leggere  msg o stabilire che il giorno che eri al ristorante con lui figli e parenti si alzava sei sette volte da
Tavola  per andare a rispondere all'amica.  

Gia'  Ricolleghi dopo tanti episodi.

MA AVERLI  tutti li a portata di mano,tabulati  orari durata telefonate  fa incazzare non poco.

SE ci aggiungi che avevi sposato uno allergico al telefono.......non ti capaciti.

Figuriamoci parlare con l'altra è scoprire altre cose.

SERVIREBBE si, ma solo per mandarlo affanculo.

Altrimenti beata ignoranza.


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si ma che senso aveva conservare 8 mesi di conversazioni?
> Se le avesse cancellate avresti trovato solo gli ultimi messaggi.
> Forse e' stato meglio cosi.
> Forse invece le cose sarebbero andate diversamente....



Ciao

lui conserva tutto. Ha ancora i miei primi bigliettini ... ogni cosuccia. 

È stato un bene. Il dubbio mi avrebbe divorata viva. Anche se quello che ho letto, mi ha messa per settimane in un vuoto emotivo totale. Non provavo nulla. Non ho pianto. Non ho chiesto. Non ho urlato. Nulla. Solo silenzio. E lui che si disperava e non sapevo dove sbattere la testa. Che esperienza del cappero. 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON perche' sia giusto,  ma perche' se decidi di proseguire con chi ha tradito,  meno cose scopri meglio stai, nel dramma.
> 
> NON FA CERTO bene leggere  msg o stabilire che il giorno che eri al ristorante con lui figli e parenti si alzava sei sette volte da
> Tavola  per andare a rispondere all'amica.
> ...


Condivido. Il film del tradimento che scorre davanti agli occhi e' un film del terrore che si ripropone ciclicamente e prevede un unico finale.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io non ho letto niente, per fortuna, ma mi domando leggendo tante storie, papiri di mail e di messaggi trovati...*.ma cancellarli no? *Tutti sprovveduti? O considerano il coniuge alla stregua di un cretino che non si accorge di niente? O sotto sotto vogliono essere beccati? Boh


Questa è una cosa che nemmeno io capisco


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON perche' sia giusto,  ma perche' se decidi di proseguire con chi ha tradito,  meno cose scopri meglio stai, nel dramma.
> 
> NON FA CERTO bene leggere  msg o stabilire che il giorno che eri al ristorante con lui figli e parenti si alzava sei sette volte da
> Tavola  per andare a rispondere all'amica.
> ...


Ok ora mi è chiaro. in effetti sarebbe un punto di non ritorno, però come riuscire a frenare l'istinto di leggere se hai tutto sotto mano !!! difficile frenarsi che la voglia di sapere e rendersi conto diventa predominante. Fortunatamente nel mio caso non ho scoperto nulla di ciò, sarebbe stato difficile metabolizzare.


----------



## Tessa (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa che nemmeno io capisco


Regola numero uno: non lasciare tracce....
No foto. No wa. No mails. 
Se non lo fai non hai paura delle conseguenze. O sei molto pigro.....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Regola numero uno: non lasciare tracce....
> No foto. No wa. No mails.
> Se non lo fai non hai paura delle conseguenze. O sei molto pigro.....


o scemo...


----------



## Tessa (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok ora mi è chiaro. in effetti sarebbe un punto di non ritorno, però come riuscire a frenare l'istinto di leggere se hai tutto sotto mano !!! difficile frenarsi che la voglia di sapere e rendersi conto diventa predominante. Fortunatamente nel mio caso non ho scoperto nulla di ciò, sarebbe stato difficile metabolizzare.


Eccerto che leggi se ti lasciano il malloppo sottomano!
Tu come l'hai scoperto?


----------



## Tessa (17 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> o scemo...


Non volevo dirlo....
C'e' anche l'opzione inguaribile sentimentale. Che tiene tutto per rileggere le romanticherie.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Guardando a ritroso mi incazzo per quanto sono stata ingenua. Mi fidavo ciecamente.
> Lui non si separava mai dal telefono e lo portava anche in bagno, per dire. Con la scusa di leggere i giornali on line.
> Di ritorno da un viaggio di lavoro trovai il letto intatto. 'Che bravo lo hai rifatto benissimo!'.....avra' pure pensato che ero scema, tirando un bel sospiro di sollievo....



Ti capisco,e' la  cosa che 'ci fa piu' male'  darci delle cretine perche' vagamente sentivamo  strane alcune cose, mio marito usciva sul terrazzo ogni  15 minuti circa, in bagno ore, cellulare in tasca, prima no, ma dato che e' lontano da te il pensiero abbia un altra,  continui serenamente. 
Io poi credo di aver l'oscar della credulona.

HO PERSINO UN filmato di Natale in cui ridendo lo stano dal bagno chiedendogli sera sceso dal buco. 

A me non e'bastato il messaggio di lei su fb a mia figlia ed un messaggio suo beccato per caso mesi e mesi dopo esplicito.

Lei era una pazza........ed io scema a credere a lui.


LA VERITA' era che ero sempre troppo presa, che facevo sempre tutto io,e che il permettergli di uscire come e quando gli pareva da decenni gli ha permesso di divertirsi. 

Diciamo che mi sono accorta dopo di quanto 'altri'  mariti non sono affatto cosi liberi e faticano a trovare qualche ora  per tradire ahahahah


----------



## Tessa (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ti capisco,e' la  cosa che 'ci fa piu' male'  darci delle cretine perche' vagamente sentivamo  strane alcune cose, mio marito usciva sul terrazzo ogni  15 minuti circa, in bagno ore, cellulare in tasca, prima no, ma dato che e' lontano da te il pensiero abbia un altra,  continui serenamente.
> Io poi credo di aver l'oscar della credulona.
> 
> HO PERSINO UN filmato di Natale in cui ridendo lo stano dal bagno chiedendogli sera sceso dal buco.
> ...


E' che a me quella condizione piaceva. Di fiducia totale. 
Ora non parto piu' con la stessa serenita'. E vado via molto meno. Alla fine ha ottenuto quello che voleva. Starmi appiccicato come una cozza allo scoglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Eccerto che leggi se ti lasciano il malloppo sottomano!
> Tu come l'hai scoperto?


In breve, scoperto da una mia amica mentre baciava un'altra, lei aveva sentito voci di un liaison  tra loro due ma non aveva dato peso pensando a pettegolezzi. Poi  si è decisa a parlarmene, io ho affrontato  lui, che devo dire confesso' tutto subito. Io vivevo altrove per lavoro, tornavo solo per i week.


----------



## Tessa (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In breve, scoperto da una mia amica mentre baciava un'altra, lei aveva sentito voci di un liaison  tra loro due ma non aveva dato peso pensando a pettegolezzi. Poi  si è decisa a parlarmene, io ho affrontato  lui, che devo dire confesso' tutto subito. Io vivevo altrove per lavoro, tornavo solo per i week.


Brava l'amica. 
Non sopporto chi dice che gli amici che 'sanno' devono farsi gli affari propri.


----------



## sienne (17 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Brava l'amica.
> Non sopporto chi dice che gli amici che 'sanno' devono farsi gli affari propri.



Ciao

neanche io. Proprio non lo concepisco per il valore di una amicizia. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Brava l'amica.
> Non sopporto chi dice che gli amici che 'sanno' devono farsi gli affari propri.


E' una mia carissima amica, se avesse fatto finta di non vedere e avesse taciuto mi avrebbe fatto del male, secondo me.


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> *SOLO CHE QUELLO che provava e diceva davvero all'altra non lo saprai mai veramente.*



Esattamente. Nel bene e nel male.



sienne ha detto:


> Per me era chiaro, che non vi era possibilità di recupero. Lo sapevo. Me lo sono sentito profondamente. Avrei dovuto seguire questo sentire e metterlo direttamente alla porta e non lasciarmi commuovere da un suo crollo totale davanti a me ... e intraprendere una strada di riparazione di oltre quattro anni ... con una uscita chiara sin dall'inizio. *Uno se lo sente, se c'è una via. *


Si. 
La tua storia sempre mi colpisce.. 



Tessa ha detto:


> Io non ho letto niente, per fortuna, ma mi domando leggendo tante storie, papiri di mail e di messaggi trovati....ma cancellarli no? Tutti sprovveduti? O considerano il coniuge alla stregua di un cretino che non si accorge di niente? O sotto sotto vogliono essere beccati? Boh



Proprio oggi gli ho chiesto perchè non aveva cambiato le password sul sito dell'operatore telefonico, nè su quello del telepass, nè il pin d'accesso allo smartphone che è sempre stata la mia data di nascita, neanche dopo le prime scoperte. Gli ho chiesto se mi riteneva talmente imbecille da non andare a frugare tra le sue cose, cosa che non rientrava assolutamente tra le nostre abitudini, oppure se in qualche modo voleva che scoprissi da sola tutto quanto. Ovviamente ha escluso la prima ipotesi  dicendo che aspettava solo il momento giusto per rivelarmi tutta la verità. E anche qui scatta l'atto di fede. Parte seconda :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' una mia carissima amica, se avesse fatto finta di non vedere e avesse taciuto mi avrebbe fatto del male, secondo me.



Dopo il divorzio dal primo marito ho tagliato i ponti con tantissime persone che sapevano cosa lui combinasse a mia insaputa e che hanno taciuto. Si sono tutte rivelate dopo la mia decisione di lasciarlo per altre ragioni facendomi incazzare non poco. Non dico spifferarmi proprio tutto quanto, ma almeno una pulce nell'orecchio potevano mettermela, no?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dopo il divorzio dal primo marito ho tagliato i ponti con tantissime persone che sapevano cosa lui combinasse a mia insaputa e che hanno taciuto. Si sono tutte rivelate dopo la mia decisione di lasciarlo per altre ragioni facendomi incazzare non poco. Non dico spifferarmi proprio tutto quanto, ma almeno una pulce nell'orecchio potevano mettermela, no?


Si, assolutamente, per me


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si ma che senso aveva conservare 8 mesi di conversazioni?
> Se le avesse cancellate avresti trovato solo gli ultimi messaggi.
> Forse e' stato meglio cosi.
> Forse invece le cose sarebbero andate diversamente....


 quando sei innamorato non getti le lettere d'amore e tutto quello che ti fa sentire vicino a lui. Speri solo che ti vada bene e che nessuno le legga. Io ho beccato anche le loro foto insieme...


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> quando sei innamorato non getti le lettere d'amore e tutto quello che ti fa sentire vicino a lui. Speri solo che ti vada bene e che nessuno le legga. Io ho beccato anche le loro foto insieme...



Allora mio marito non era innamorato, lei si!


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Che ridi ? :rotfl:


----------



## danny (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora mio marito non era innamorato, lei si!


Chi può dirlo. Diciamo che se conservi è perché ci tieni. Ma non è detto che sia vero il contrario. Mia moglie ha conservato sempre tutto.


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Chi può dirlo. Diciamo che se conservi è perché ci tieni. Ma non è detto che sia vero il contrario. Mia moglie ha conservato sempre tutto.


Infatti ho messo dopo la faccina 

Chi lo sa?


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che ridi ? :rotfl:



PER non piangere, non lo faro' mai piu', neanche al funerale di mio marito, parola di scout!  E lo sa.  :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> PER non piangere, non lo faro' mai piu', neanche al funerale di mio marito, parola di scout!  E lo sa.  :rotfl:


----------



## Carola (17 Novembre 2015)

Quando leggo mi chiedo come facessero
Cioè io ho tradito ma vivevo da sola nessun cellulare in bagno nulla di tutto 
Quando eravamo insieme evitavo anche perché capitava così di rado che ci dedicavano anima e corpo alla famiglia 

Comunque mio marito mi ha confessato che ci è stato così male che ha pensato poi di una volta di lasciarmi solo che sente di amarmi ancora e che insieme ma insieme davvero noi stiamo  bene 

Solo che io raggiungerlo all'estero ho una paura fottuta

Per il mio lavoro che amo
E perché l ho fatto anni fa di seguirlo le cose poi sono precipitate proprio li
Lui lavorava solo sempre io sola in una città straniera all epoca faticavo anche di più con la lingua i bimbi piccoli 
Ma avevo 30 anni tanta eenegia e non avevamo addosso tutti questi anni di errori 
Ci penso ... E ho paura è che cavolo 
Tutor a dirmi che X i filgi e un opportunità che un anno vola che è un esp pazzesca come famiglia stare lì insieme 
Adesso lo raggiungerò per un po di gg
Vediamo

Lui sta patendo e non poco la distanza


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Quando leggo mi chiedo come facessero
> Cioè io ho tradito ma vivevo da sola nessun cellulare in bagno nulla di tutto
> Quando eravamo insieme evitavo anche perché capitava così di rado che ci dedicavano anima e corpo alla famiglia
> 
> ...


Carola se non vuoi rispondermi ignorami e se invece è la scoperta dell'acqua calda facci una risata
ma... Sei rosa? 
Me la ricordi tanto


----------



## Carola (17 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Carola se non vuoi rispondermi ignorami e se invece è la scoperta dell'acqua calda facci una risata
> ma... Sei rosa?
> Me la ricordi tanto


Yes I'am


----------



## Ecate (17 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Yes I'am


Che bello rileggerti 
ti trovo più serena, anche se hai nuovi dubbi all'orizzonte 
bentornata cara


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Quando leggo mi chiedo come facessero
> Cioè io ho tradito ma vivevo da sola nessun cellulare in bagno nulla di tutto
> Quando eravamo insieme evitavo anche perché capitava così di rado che ci dedicavano anima e corpo alla famiglia
> 
> ...


Non puoi prendere l'aspettativa?


----------



## Pazzesco (18 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> La cosa stupefacente è che si sta male per delle bugie, mezze verità e cose non dette e che per ricominciare o ripartire bisogna credere alla menzogna più grande di tutte ... che sia detta dall'altro o che ce la diciamo da soli.





Eledriel ha detto:


> cinico ma vero


*NO, NON SONO D'ACCORDO *così è sbagliato il presupposto.

Evito tutte le premesse del tipo sono inamorato, sono ingenuo...le sapete già.

Se dico che mi convinco di una bugia faccio di una latrina il mio tabernacolo.

Se dico che, dopo aver parlato per giorni con la mia donna di una cosa maledettamente dolorosa, avendone indagato e sezionato i perchè i percome ed i perquando e sento di crederle è un'altra cosa.


----------



## JON (18 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> MIO marito il cancellava  tutti, pero' sono bastati sei mesi di tabulati per contare almeno dalle 20 alle 30 telefonate al giorno o msg.
> 
> POI controllando il cellulare,  solo 'ultimo che aveva da circa due  tre anni,  erano circa 6.600.
> 
> ...


Pucci pucci no limit.  Meglio riderci va.


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Che bello rileggerti
> ti trovo più serena, anche se hai nuovi dubbi all'orizzonte
> bentornata cara




Grazie


----------



## Carola (18 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Non puoi prendere l'aspettativa?


Devo chiedere ma poiché a gennaio avrei una piccola promozione sto aspettando di capire come evolve
Ad ogni modo l aspettativa e'a discrezione dell azienda anche se qui ci sono molti presupposti X concederla
Marito via ecc

Detto questo temo un po il declassamento al ritorno 
Dovrei mettermi in  testa che perdo magari qualcosa qui ma ne acquisto in esperienza nuova ecc potrei anche lavorare la o studiare ( in aspettativa pare si possa)

Poi tema figli cambio di scuola lingua ecc
Qnd sono piccoli e poi semplice 
Loro Ingkese lo parlano poi dopo l esp via ma erano molto piccoli e qui nonostante studi ecc lo hanno un po perso 

Detto questo sono abbastanza sgamati e flessibili i ragazzi e se il clima è sereno credo possano farcela 
Certo una dei tre sarebbe al liceo..

Mah.
Cmq Non ci si annoia


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Io non ho letto niente, per fortuna, ma mi domando leggendo tante storie, papiri di mail e di messaggi trovati....ma cancellarli no? Tutti sprovveduti? *O considerano il coniuge alla stregua di un cretino che non si accorge di niente? *O sotto sotto vogliono essere beccati? Boh




Nel mio caso proprio questo.
Infatti, ci è anche rimasto di merda...non se lo aspettava!! 
Invece, era da un po' che monitoravo la cronologia...


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok ora mi è chiaro. in effetti sarebbe un punto di non ritorno, *però come riuscire a frenare l'istinto di leggere se hai tutto sotto mano !!! *difficile frenarsi che la voglia di sapere e rendersi conto diventa predominante. Fortunatamente nel mio caso non ho scoperto nulla di ciò, sarebbe stato difficile metabolizzare.



Impossibile frenarsi!!
E mio marito ancora mi "rimprovera" per aver voluto leggere tutto!!


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Il mio primo punto di ripartenza è stato esattamente quello del credergli. Peccato che lo sprint sia durato solo un mese
> 
> Elementi alla mano, tipo che avrebbe potuto vederla molte più volte di quante non siano state realmente o che avrebbe potuto trascorrerci qualche notte e non l'ha fatto, tipo che piangendo e  tenendomi il viso tra le mani alle mie richieste di verità  diceva "come potrei mentire di fronte a tanto dolore?", mi avevano convinta che non fosse andato oltre qualche bacio etc e che gli incontri fossero stati solo due, con tanto di foglio con su scritte tutte le brutture del caso (ah ah) bruciato insieme alla mezzanotte del 31 dicembre. Ah ah ah
> 
> ...



...anche a me.
Quante volte ti viene in mente quel qualcosa?
A me troppe.


----------



## ivanl (18 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...anche a me.
> Quante volte ti viene in mente quel qualcosa?
> A me troppe.


troppe, confermo


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Pucci pucci no limit.  Meglio riderci va.



Almeno risparmiava  :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Impossibile frenarsi!!
> E mio marito ancora mi "rimprovera" per aver voluto leggere tutto!!



E un bel vaffanculo glielo dici?  Mi sembrerebbe il minimo.


----------



## JON (19 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Devo chiedere ma poiché a gennaio avrei una piccola promozione sto aspettando di capire come evolve
> Ad ogni modo l aspettativa e'a discrezione dell azienda anche se qui ci sono molti presupposti X concederla
> Marito via ecc
> 
> ...


Se ritieni che ti basterebbe salvare il lavoro, l'aspettativa fa al caso tuo. Poi se perderai terreno, cosa probabile, e non lo ritieni accettabile sarà un altro paio di maniche. Fatto sta che se la richiedesse potresti fare all'estero tutto quello che ti pare. I ragazzi sono flessibili, però spostarsi in tronco non sarà una passeggiata.


----------



## Carola (19 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Se ritieni che ti basterebbe salvare il lavoro, l'aspettativa fa al caso tuo. Poi se perderai terreno, cosa probabile, e non lo ritieni accettabile sarà un altro paio di maniche. Fatto sta che se la richiedesse potresti fare all'estero tutto quello che ti pare. I ragazzi sono flessibili, però spostarsi in tronco non sarà una passeggiata.


si lo so
ho  gia dati anni fa ma erano più piccoli era più semplice 
per loro x me meno quindi so cosa significa città nuova lingua nuova tutto da fate punto a capo 

credo che da questa eventuale Esp possano guadagnarci tutti ...ma che sia molto complicata
licei e scuole medie tutte in inglese amici nuovi riassetto generale .
ma credo.ne che possano arricchirsi dentro aprire la loro visione e che un anno all estero debba essere visto come un opportunità 
il vero casino riguarda la sottoscritta 
che cacchio faccio tutto il giorno? io dopo un po di fare la.casalinga mi rompo non so stare  a casa sarebbero tutti impegnati che faccio boh

non so potrei lavorare  studiare un altra lingua fare un corso lavorare ... ma alla estero spesso si tende a fare gruppocon altri espatriati ma non è così immediato sono tuttincarini di solito perche abituati a rimettersi in gioco e sanno l importanza Dell accoglienza ma quando sei li hanno tutti vite avviate 
insomma non è come a 20 anni qnd vai a stare un po via ...

non so davvero alti e bassi


----------



## Diletta (19 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> E un bel vaffanculo glielo dici?  Mi sembrerebbe il minimo.



...ormai il repertorio lo sanno a memoria anche i muri!


----------



## disincantata (19 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ormai il repertorio lo sanno a memoria anche i muri!



Certo, ma meglio non abbassare la guardia, ed ogni tanto rinfrescargli  la memoria.


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Novembre 2015)

*Riappacificazioni a lieto fine*

ciao, sono intervenuto poco in altre discussione, ma ne ho lette davvero parecchie.

Chiedo: c'è qualche coppia che è riuscita a trovare stabilità e serenità (o addirittura felicità!!!) dopo il tradimento?
In quelle che ho letto io no...


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao, sono intervenuto poco in altre discussione, ma ne ho lette davvero parecchie.
> 
> Chiedo: c'è qualche coppia che è riuscita a trovare stabilità e serenità (o addirittura felicità!!!) dopo il tradimento?
> In quelle che ho letto io no...


Si invece.Un esempio è la storia di Ultimo.


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si invece.Un esempio è la storia di Ultimo.


Ammazza...non oso chiedere quanto ci ha messo Ultimo a riuscire ad essere come è...
Anche immaginando di partire ora al livello cui lui era allora (e non credo) non so se mi bastano un paio di vite per arrivarci


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ammazza...non oso chiedere quanto ci ha messo Ultimo a riuscire ad essere come è...
> Anche immaginando di partire ora al livello cui lui era allora (e non credo) non so se mi bastano un paio di vite per arrivarci





Eratò ha detto:


> Si invece.Un esempio è la storia di Ultimo.


E comunque è uno su ..... tanti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ammazza...non oso chiedere quanto ci ha messo Ultimo a riuscire ad essere come è...
> Anche immaginando di partire ora al livello cui lui era allora (e non credo) non so se mi bastano un paio di vite per arrivarci



Ultimo voleva suicidarsi


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimo voleva suicidarsi


Azz .. meglio che abbia risolto.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

Riprendo qui dalla discussione di Eledriel.
Quando si vive una relazione sentimentale buona non si prende in considerazione il tradimento.
Non lo prende in considerazione chi poi sarà tradito, ma neppure chi sarà traditore.
Questo implica una revisione del proprio modo di pensare. Non è che solo il tradito sia sorpreso. Il dolore teniamolo fuori da questo ragionamento.
Anche il tradito di fronte a questa esperienza si trova a rivedere il proprio modo di vedere le.
Restare ancorati a un pensiero che neppure contemplava quella possibilità è senza senso.
Questo cosa è successa. Devi vedere cosa vuoi ora, non cosa avresti voluto o cosa avresti pensato di un altro che si fosse trovato nelle tue condizioni.


----------



## disincantata (20 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Azz .. meglio che abbia risolto.



È il tradimento e' durato  meno di un giorno,  subito  confessato, doppia attenuante,  sempre grave ma con tutto quello che leggiamo qui, il mio compreso, altro che suicidio, io pero'  avrei  ucciso lui piuttosto :rotfl:mai sfiorata l'idea, ci manca pure che oltre che tradita erediti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> È il tradimento e' durato  meno di un giorno,  subito  confessato, doppia attenuante,  sempre grave ma con tutto quello che leggiamo qui, il mio compreso, altro che suicidio, io pero'  avrei  ucciso lui piuttosto :rotfl:mai sfiorata l'idea, ci manca pure che oltre che tradita erediti.


Ci manca!:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ammazza...non oso chiedere quanto ci ha messo Ultimo a riuscire ad essere come è...
> Anche immaginando di partire ora al livello cui lui era allora (e non credo) non so se mi bastano un paio di vite per arrivarci





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> E comunque è uno su ..... tanti.


Anche Divi mi sembra serena sinceramente.


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si invece.Un esempio è la storia di Ultimo.


vero.
però dobbiamo anche dire che si tratta di un tradimento confessato immediatamente  che quindi sta su ben altro piano rispetto a molti altri.
detto questo per quanto mi riguarda aspetterei lui per  parlare di altri aspetti


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ho scelto questo titolo e questo nick perchè non faccio altro che ripetermelo. Scoprire che mia moglie mi ha tradito è pazzesco.
> 
> E' anche pazzeco che mi sia iscritto a questo forum e pazzesco che abbia trovato un riscontro in tutti quasi tutti i messaggi che ho letto, di un fiato.
> 
> ...


...Dipende da te farcela. è dura. ma se tua moglie si è veramente pentita e tu le vuoi ancora bene, potrete trovare una nuova intimità. Qualcuno ti ha detto che lei potrebbe rifarlo. Si diffidente. 
Non sempre gli errori si ripetono.


----------



## Eratò (20 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.
> però dobbiamo anche dire che si tratta di un tradimento confessato immediatamente  che quindi sta su ben altro piano rispetto a molti altri.
> detto questo per quanto mi riguarda aspetterei lui per  parlare di altri aspetti


Era solo per dire che c'è chi sta sereno e innamorato nonostante il tradimento. Una nota di ottimismo insomma... Ovvio che gli altri aspetti da spiegare spettano a lui...


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Era solo per dire che c'è chi sta sereno e innamorato nonostante il tradimento. Una nota di ottimismo insomma... Ovvio che gli altri aspetti da spiegare spettano a lui...


In effetti anche la nascita di un bambino direi che caratterizza bene in positivo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> È il tradimento e' durato  meno di un giorno,  subito  confessato, doppia attenuante,  sempre grave ma con tutto quello che leggiamo qui, il mio compreso, altro che suicidio, io pero'  avrei  ucciso lui piuttosto :rotfl:mai sfiorata l'idea, ci manca pure che oltre che tradita erediti.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riprendo qui dalla discussione di Eledriel.
> Quando si vive una relazione sentimentale buona non si prende in considerazione il tradimento.
> Non lo prende in considerazione chi poi sarà tradito, ma neppure chi sarà traditore.
> Questo implica una revisione del proprio modo di pensare. Non è che solo il tradito sia sorpreso. Il dolore teniamolo fuori da questo ragionamento.
> ...


il punto è proprio questo, cosa voglio? un momento vorrei continuare con tutte le mie forze, dopo un attimo vorrei andarmene e lasciarmi tutto dietro, un altro ancora solo dormire, l'istante dopo gonfiare di legnate l'infame


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...Dipende da te farcela. è dura. ma se tua moglie si è veramente pentita e tu le vuoi ancora bene, potrete trovare una nuova intimità. Qualcuno ti ha detto che lei potrebbe rifarlo. Si diffidente.
> Non sempre gli errori si ripetono.


ti ringrazio, spero sia cosi....


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimo voleva suicidarsi


credo che un po' tutti siano stati almeno sfiorati o dall'idea di spararsi p da quella di sparare


----------



## Falcor (21 Novembre 2015)

Io fui sfiorato dalla prima  Cercai persino metodi indolori per farlo nel deep web. Ma penso sian cose che si pensano nel massimo momento di sconforto ma non si avrebbe mai il coraggio di fare.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> credo che un po' tutti siano stati almeno sfiorati o dall'idea di spararsi p da quella di sparare


Assolutamente mai ... né l'una né l'altra.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> il punto è proprio questo, cosa voglio? un momento vorrei continuare con tutte le mie forze, dopo un attimo vorrei andarmene e lasciarmi tutto dietro, un altro ancora solo dormire, l'istante dopo gonfiare di legnate l'infame


Ho un'amica che il Super-Io lo sente proprio con la voce di sua madre o suo padre.
Devi capire se quello che vuoi è influenzato da altri.

Per dire una scemenza: se penso di prendermi un abito, immagino cosa ne direbbe una mia amica o mia figlia. Poi prendo quello che mi piace, ma si è influenzati dagli altri. Altrimenti useremmo quello che abbiamo nell'armadio.
In un caso così importante in cui si è estremamente confusi il pensiero di quello che direbbe il padre o l'amico può aumentare la confusione.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> credo che un po' tutti siano stati almeno sfiorati o dall'idea di spararsi p da quella di sparare


Anche solo per un attimo:si. Sia l'una che l'altra cosa. 

Soprattutto per la seconda mi vergogno un po' ad ammettere che ho pensato ad un attacco terroristico mirato ad un certo palazzo degli affari. Ma la sera, quando sono tutti andati via e solo una per caso si  intrattiene in ufficio magari per parlare con l'amante di turno. Immaginare i suoi resti sparsi in giro non mi provoca nessuna pietà. 


L'ho scritto e me ne vergogno. L'ho cancellato e riscritto; è la verità. Mi faccio paura e non mi riconosco.

Tiro fuori, magari mi fa bene anche se qualcuno inorridirà di sicuro (pazienza, inorridisco anch'io).


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Queste ultime confessioni/ammissioni indicano quanto un tradimento possa far sentire messa in pericolo la propria identità.
Forse il traditore cercava la sua.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che il Super-Io lo sente proprio con la voce di sua madre o suo padre.
> Devi capire se quello che vuoi è influenzato da altri.
> 
> Per dire una scemenza: se penso di prendermi un abito, immagino cosa ne direbbe una mia amica o mia figlia. Poi prendo quello che mi piace, ma si è influenzati dagli altri. Altrimenti useremmo quello che abbiamo nell'armadio.
> In un caso così importante in cui si è estremamente confusi il pensiero di quello che direbbe il padre o l'amico può aumentare la confusione.


Brunetta è vero
proprio per questo ho scelto si ascoltare tutte le voci qui e di non aprirmi a nessuno del 'mondo reale'.
Mi rendo però sempre + conto di aver bisogno di un conforto maggiore, visto che sono in loop


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste ultime confessioni/ammissioni indicano quanto un tradimento possa far sentire messa in pericolo la propria identità.
> Forse il traditore cercava la sua.


Per ogni scelta, ripensandoci, forse il condizionamento maggiore mi viene da come la prenderebbero I figli


----------



## disincantata (21 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anche solo per un attimo:si. Sia l'una che l'altra cosa.
> 
> Soprattutto per la seconda mi vergogno un po' ad ammettere che ho pensato ad un attacco terroristico mirato ad un certo palazzo degli affari. Ma la sera, quando sono tutti andati via e solo una per caso si  intrattiene in ufficio magari per parlare con l'amante di turno. Immaginare i suoi resti sparsi in giro non mi provoca nessuna pietà.
> 
> ...



Non inorridisco, fino a quando non passa la rabbia, a me ormai e' passata, viene quel desiderio.

NON CHE dopo inizi ad amare l'altra, ma ti diventera' indifferente  o ti fara' addirittura pena.

Si, i primi mesi avrei voluto vederla stesa, insieme a mio marito, sulle strisce pedonali o fuori strada con il gippone ribaltato  in una delle tante loro uscite. 

Dopo o ti passa, o resta solo il traditore con cui prendertela.  Perche' in verita' e' solo lui che ha tradito, l'altra e' una delle tante che ci è potuta stare.  NON HA nessuna importante chi sia stata. Tutti alibi.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non inorridisco, fino a quando non passa la rabbia, a me ormai e' passata, viene quel desiderio.
> 
> NON CHE dopo inizi ad amare l'altra, ma ti diventera' indifferente  o ti fara' addirittura pena.
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Per ogni scelta, ripensandoci, forse il condizionamento maggiore mi viene da come la prenderebbero I figli


Per me è anche la cosa di cui ci si debba davvero preoccupare.
Avevo aperto un thread "Separarsi per i figli" in cui parlavo proprio di questo e del messaggio che si dà sia separandosi, sia non separandosi.
Tu di cosa ti preoccupi? Non ricordo che età hanno i figli.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è anche la cosa di cui ci si debba davvero preoccupare.
> Avevo aperto un thread "Separarsi per i figli" in cui parlavo proprio di questo e del messaggio che si dà sia separandosi, sia non separandosi.
> Tu di cosa ti preoccupi? Non ricordo che età hanno i figli.


ne abbiamo due di 16 e due di poco sopra i 10
tutti terribilmente legati alla famiglia


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ne abbiamo due di 16 e due di poco sopra i 10
> tutti terribilmente legati alla famiglia


4? 
Situazione difficile da gestire.


----------



## disincantata (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ne abbiamo due di 16 e due di poco sopra i 10
> tutti terribilmente legati alla famiglia



Se puoi andare avanti fallo!

Non ci si pente mai dei sacrifici fatti per i figli.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste ultime confessioni/ammissioni indicano quanto un tradimento possa far sentire messa in pericolo la propria identità.
> Forse il traditore cercava la sua.


Ad una certa età l'identità dovrebbe aver quantomeno preso una qualche via, eppure il tradimento rimette in discussione tutto. Non me ne dispiaccio in fondo, e non lo dico per fare di necessità virtù, evidentemente ce n'era bisogno. 

Il traditore forse anche cercava la sua. Si spera l'abbia trovata 





Pazzesco ha detto:


> Brunetta è vero
> proprio per questo ho scelto si ascoltare tutte le voci qui e di non aprirmi a nessuno del 'mondo reale'.
> Mi rendo però sempre + conto di aver bisogno di un conforto maggiore, visto che sono in loop


Io ho fatto il tuo processo all'inverso: ho prima cercato conforto dalle persone a me più care e solo dopo, piano piano, mi sono lasciata solo questo spazio, e quello con la psicologa, per parlarne, oltre che col marito, ovviamente. 
Qui trovo sempre qualcosa che mi consente di non ristagnare, anche se a volte faccio passi indietro leggendo le storie delgi altri. Facendo una media però , mi pare di camminare.



disincantata ha detto:


> Si, i primi mesi avrei voluto vederla stesa, insieme a mio marito, sulle strisce pedonali o fuori strada con il gippone ribaltato  in una delle tante loro uscite.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Veramente? Il gippone era di tuo marito immagino, vero?

A proposito di auto; chissà che vuol dire che il suv che comprammo all'epoca della storiaccia da  quando ho scoperto tutto lui non lo usa più e gira con la vecchia carretta di 10 anni fa? Sarà una specie di risarcimento visto che sono convinta che quell'acquisto lo fece per fare il figo con la tipa? Lui nega, fortissimamente nega. Ovviamente.




disincantata ha detto:


> Dopo o ti passa, o resta solo il traditore con cui prendertela.  Perche' in verita' e' solo lui che ha tradito, l'altra e' una delle tante che ci è potuta stare.  NON HA nessuna importante chi sia stata. Tutti alibi.



Mi era passata, per mesi. Mò la vorrei vedere stecchita di nuovo. Bhò.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Novembre 2015)

*Effetti collaterali*

un attimo di OT anche per fiatare

io questo periodo noto una forte femminilizzazione per così dire del mio io

Sono ipertutto, cambio di umore in un attimo, noto particolari (e scemenze che mai mi avrebbero smosso di un millimetro in passato) e sono preso da slanci di acquisti compulsivi, seppur tecnologici. E se la deriva mi porta alle scarpe con tacco???


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> un attimo di OT anche per fiatare
> 
> io questo periodo noto una forte femminilizzazione per così dire del mio io
> 
> Sono ipertutto, cambio di umore in un attimo, noto particolari (e scemenze che mai mi avrebbero smosso di un millimetro in passato) e sono preso da slanci di acquisti compulsivi, seppur tecnologici. E se la deriva mi porta alle scarpe con tacco???


Ah ah ah ah ... Sarai mica in andropausa ?


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se puoi andare avanti fallo!
> 
> Non ci si pente mai dei sacrifici fatti per i figli.



Bisogna saper valutare bene di cosa i figli hanno bisogno. Sicuramente di una famiglia serena, ma se questa non c'è più non so quanto la finzione possa funzionare. Conosco figli di separati che rinfacciano ai genitori il divorzio e figli di famiglie "unite" che chiedono ai genitori si separarsi perchè non ne possono più di litigi o anche solo di atmosfere palesemente artefatte. 



Pazzesco ha detto:


> un attimo di OT anche per fiatare
> 
> io questo periodo noto una forte femminilizzazione per così dire del mio io
> 
> Sono ipertutto, cambio di umore in un attimo, noto particolari (e scemenze che mai mi avrebbero smosso di un millimetro in passato) e sono preso da slanci di acquisti compulsivi, seppur tecnologici. E se la deriva mi porta alle scarpe con tacco???




Se hai bisogno di consigli sui must dell'inverno non hai che da chiedere :rotfl:

Forse è un modo per risarcirsi quello di pensare a se stessi anche con acquisti compulsivi. Io ho la carta di credito che ulula ogni volta che cerco di sfilarla dal portafogli


----------



## disincantata (21 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ad una certa età l'identità dovrebbe aver quantomeno preso una qualche via, eppure il tradimento rimette in discussione tutto. Non me ne dispiaccio in fondo, e non lo dico per fare di necessità virtù, evidentemente ce n'era bisogno.
> 
> Il traditore forse anche cercava la sua. Si spera l'abbia trovata
> 
> ...



Certo che era di mio marito,  njon  ci ho  mai  pensato ma lo aveva comprato dopo pochi mesi dall'inizio della storia, a me non era mai piaciuto, suv mercedes 5.300 e rotti di cilindrata, scomodissimo salirci, pero' sinceramente ha sbagliato acquisto, era mille volte piu' comoda la BMW 328  con sedili in pelle tipo poltrona ahahahah  poi per altri motivi le ho vendute entrambe, prima il suv e dopo mesi la bmw, pentita della BMW pazienza. 
Pero' e' andata pure bene perche' la piccolina doveva accontentarsi della mia mini. Scomoda. 
NON so perche' ti sia tornata la mosca al naso per l'altra, ma per le modalita' del tradimento direi che davvero non merita un solo pensiero. 
Ha pescato una delle tante disponibili.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> un attimo di OT anche per fiatare
> 
> io questo periodo noto una forte femminilizzazione per così dire del mio io
> 
> Sono ipertutto, cambio di umore in un attimo, noto particolari (e scemenze che mai mi avrebbero smosso di un millimetro in passato) e sono preso da slanci di acquisti compulsivi, seppur tecnologici. E se la deriva mi porta alle scarpe con tacco???


Te le sconsiglio, sono scomode.
Devi guardare tutto da lontano. Immagina di guardare la tua vita tra vent'anni: In quella prospettiva che importanza assumono i fatti?


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo che era di mio marito,  njon  ci ho  mai  pensato ma lo aveva comprato dopo pochi mesi dall'inizio della storia, a me non era mai piaciuto, suv mercedes 5.300 e rotti di cilindrata, scomodissimo salirci, pero' sinceramente ha sbagliato acquisto, era mille volte piu' comoda la BMW 328  con sedili in pelle tipo poltrona ahahahah  poi per altri motivi le ho vendute entrambe, prima il suv e dopo mesi la bmw, pentita della BMW pazienza.
> Pero' e' andata pure bene perche' la piccolina doveva accontentarsi della mia mini. Scomoda.
> NON so perche' ti sia tornata la mosca al naso per l'altra, ma per le modalita' del tradimento direi che davvero non merita un solo pensiero.
> Ha pescato una delle tante disponibili.



Come dici sempre tu, è solo su di lui che dovrei far confluire i residui di rabbia, ma a volte mi fa perfino pena, che te devo dì. Mi pare di infierire sulla croce rossa. 
Stamattina si è prodotto in una scenata di gelosia che era dai tempi di Pappagone che non si vedeva più. Andavo solo in palestra come faccio quasi tutti i giorni quando ho un'oretta di tempo, niente di che, e gli è partito lo schizzo del checazzocivaiafaresempreastacazzodipalestra?? Considera che quando mi vede triste mi spinge a "fare cose" per distrarmi e non pensare. Bu.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo che era di mio marito,  njon  ci ho  mai  pensato ma lo aveva comprato dopo pochi mesi dall'inizio della storia, a me non era mai piaciuto, suv mercedes 5.300 e rotti di cilindrata, scomodissimo salirci, pero' sinceramente ha sbagliato acquisto, era mille volte piu' comoda la BMW 328  con sedili in pelle tipo poltrona ahahahah  poi per altri motivi le ho vendute entrambe, prima il suv e dopo mesi la bmw, pentita della BMW pazienza.
> Pero' e' andata pure bene perche' la piccolina doveva accontentarsi della mia mini. Scomoda.
> NON so perche' ti sia tornata la mosca al naso per l'altra, ma per le modalita' del tradimento direi che davvero non merita un solo pensiero.
> Ha pescato una delle tante disponibili.


Penso che uno dei tuoi problemi, o meglio, uno dei motivi per i quali vivi (adesso forse meno) nella tana del bianconiglio è l'agiatezza.


----------



## disincantata (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> un attimo di OT anche per fiatare
> 
> io questo periodo noto una forte femminilizzazione per così dire del mio io
> 
> Sono ipertutto, cambio di umore in un attimo, noto particolari (e scemenze che mai mi avrebbero smosso di un millimetro in passato) e sono preso da slanci di acquisti compulsivi, seppur tecnologici. E se la deriva mi porta alle scarpe con tacco???



Sarebbe la volya buona che te ne fregheresti di lei.

Pure io mi son detta che se fossi nata lesbica  avrei sofferto meno, invece poi e' arrivata una carissima forumista tradita dalla sua donna.   MI manca pure lei.  Spero stia bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Come dici sempre tu, è solo su di lui che dovrei far confluire i residui di rabbia, ma a volte mi fa perfino pena, che te devo dì. Mi pare di infierire sulla croce rossa.
> Stamattina si è prodotto in una scenata di gelosia che era dai tempi di Pappagone che non si vedeva più. Andavo solo in palestra come faccio quasi tutti i giorni quando ho un'oretta di tempo, niente di che, e gli è partito lo schizzo del checazzocivaiafaresempreastacazzodipalestra?? Considera che quando mi vede triste mi spinge a "fare cose" per distrarmi e non pensare. Bu.


E questo suo atteggiamento ti ha rinfocolato la rabbia verso lei ?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ho scelto questo titolo e questo nick perchè non faccio altro che ripetermelo. Scoprire che mia moglie mi ha tradito è pazzesco.
> 
> E' anche pazzeco che mi sia iscritto a questo forum e pazzesco che abbia trovato un riscontro in tutti quasi tutti i messaggi che ho letto, di un fiato.
> 
> ...


Non ho letto un cazzo di ste cinquanta pagine ma già questa è una bella fregnaccia.


----------



## disincantata (21 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Come dici sempre tu, è solo su di lui che dovrei far confluire i residui di rabbia, ma a volte mi fa perfino pena, che te devo dì. Mi pare di infierire sulla croce rossa.
> Stamattina si è prodotto in una scenata di gelosia che era dai tempi di Pappagone che non si vedeva più. Andavo solo in palestra come faccio quasi tutti i giorni quando ho un'oretta di tempo, niente di che, e gli è partito lo schizzo del checazzocivaiafaresempreastacazzodipalestra?? Considera che quando mi vede triste mi spinge a "fare cose" per distrarmi e non pensare. Bu.



A ME non fa mai pena, quando non sta bene e' peggio perche' penso proprio  se le sia  andate a  cercare tutte le magagne.

Mai si sognerebbe di criticare una mia uscita, pero' non lo faceva nepure prima, d'altronde lui ha sempre avuto fin troppa liberta'.

Appena partito per suonare. Mi ha chiesto se volevo andarci, no grazie.  Non ho voglia di stare fuori 12 ore.

Penso tuo marito tema qualche tuo incontro.  CHI la fa l'aspetti.  I PROVERBI sono sempre veritieri.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho letto un cazzo di ste cinquanta pagine ma già questa è una bella fregnaccia.


ecco bravo JB
non sforzarti oltre


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ecco bravo JB
> non sforzarti oltre


Sì, ma se già parti che ti dicono che sei il marito che tutte vogliono e tu ci credi così con tutte le scarpe diciamo che non è che ti fai un favore. Senza contare che non esiste marito o moglie perfetta a prescindere.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te le sconsiglio, sono scomode.
> Devi guardare tutto da lontano. Immagina di guardare la tua vita tra vent'anni: In quella prospettiva che importanza assumono i fatti?


sai che avevo ptrovto a fare questo esercizio un mesetto fa? avrei detto come l'iceberg del Titanic...

adesso dipende dal giorno in cui me lo domando


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma se già parti che ti dicono che sei il marito che tutte vogliono e tu ci credi così con tutte le scarpe diciamo che non è che ti fai un favore. Senza contare che non esiste marito o moglie perfetta a prescindere.


ok io l'ho capito da poco
diciamo che non nasciamo tutti imparati?


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 4?
> Situazione difficile da gestire.


un casino x 4 moltiplicato x 10!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ok io l'ho capito da poco
> diciamo che non nasciamo tutti imparati?


E' che purtroppo quando ci sbatti è dura. Quanti anni hai, una cinquantina?


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che purtroppo quando ci sbatti è dura. Quanti anni hai, una cinquantina?


tondi​


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> tondi


Ok. Adesso vado a leggermi il resto.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco sì, giorno per giorno è la soluzione. O meglio, la maniera per andare avanti. Per come la vedo io potresti pure non entrarci nulla nella voglia di evasione di tua moglie, cioè non avere chissà quali colpe o che. Al massimo l'aver dato tutto per scontato, compresa la tua perfezione diciamo, ma capita. Quello che non si capisce in questi casi, è che trent'anni sono tanti. Voglio dire, le persone, i rapporti, la maniera d'intendere la vita necessariamente cambiano in così tanto tempo. E' pure normale che succeda, direi. Il fatto è che non per tutti cambia allo stesso modo, ed ecco che poi arrivano i casini, magari. Tua moglie ti ha detto le cose classiche che si dicono in questi casi, nulla di particolarmente trascendentale. Ovviamente al matrimonio ci tiene, e credo anche a te ma non puoi pensare che sia la stessa di quado aveva vent'anni, ed anche quello che prova per te si è modificato. Le farfalle nello stomaco le sente, ci credo, ma è più l'agitazione che non l'eccitamento per te, con tutta probabilità. Non caderci su ste cazzate, che gli anni passano per tutti. Ciò nonostante di anni buoni spero ne avrete ancora e come, ma dovrai necessariamente essere un filo prosaico e pragmatico, non dare nulla per scontato e soprattutto idealizzarvi meno come coppia. Ciao (si vede che ho tempo stasera, vè?)


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pazzesco sì, giorno per giorno è la soluzione. O meglio, la maniera per andare avanti.
> ...
> Ciò nonostante di anni buoni spero ne avrete ancora e come, ma dovrai necessariamente essere un filo prosaico e pragmatico, non dare nulla per scontato e soprattutto idealizzarvi meno come coppia. Ciao (si vede che ho tempo stasera, vè?)


grazie per il tempo 
ma soprattutto per i consigli


----------



## spleen (21 Novembre 2015)

JB Vedi che quando vuoi ( e hai tempo ) sei persino bravo e buono.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> grazie per il tempo
> ma soprattutto per i consigli


E di che.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> JB Vedi che quando vuoi ( e hai tempo ) sei persino bravo e buono.


Bravo sempre e buono pure troppo. Minchia se non è vero.


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pazzesco sì, giorno per giorno è la soluzione. O meglio, la maniera per andare avanti. Per come la vedo io potresti pure non entrarci nulla nella voglia di evasione di tua moglie, cioè non avere chissà quali colpe o che. Al massimo l'aver dato tutto per scontato, compresa la tua perfezione diciamo, ma capita. Quello che non si capisce in questi casi, è che trent'anni sono tanti. Voglio dire, le persone, i rapporti, la maniera d'intendere la vita necessariamente cambiano in così tanto tempo. E' pure normale che succeda, direi. Il fatto è che non per tutti cambia allo stesso modo, ed ecco che poi arrivano i casini, magari. Tua moglie ti ha detto le cose classiche che si dicono in questi casi, nulla di particolarmente trascendentale. Ovviamente al matrimonio ci tiene, e credo anche a te ma non puoi pensare che sia la stessa di quado aveva vent'anni, ed anche quello che prova per te si è modificato. Le farfalle nello stomaco le sente, ci credo, ma è più l'agitazione che non l'eccitamento per te, con tutta probabilità. Non caderci su ste cazzate, che gli anni passano per tutti. Ciò nonostante di anni buoni spero ne avrete ancora e come, ma dovrai necessariamente essere un filo prosaico e pragmatico, non dare nulla per scontato e soprattutto idealizzarvi meno come coppia. Ciao (si vede che ho tempo stasera, vè?)


Quoto.

..ti dona IL MALE.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' vero
> le vorrei fare 1000 domande, ma non sono mai stato geloso e scoprire in me questa sorta di morbosità mi infastidisce.
> Per dignità e pudore di trattengo, ma poi veramente il non sapere mi uccide ed al contrario mi immagino magari l'inverosimile
> 
> Ma del resto, che credibilità possono avere le sue risposte?


io quando sono stata tradita ho voluto sapere tutto, ero morbosa come te. Talmente morbosa che siccome lui non mi diceva niente ho chiamato lei e l'ho invitata a venire da me....Mi ha raccontato tutto. da quanto, dove come perché e ancora e ancora....ecco una volta saputo tutto mi sono MALEDETTA e avrei dato il rene sinistro per non sapere niente o il minimo!! 
Quindi capisci che tu sappia o che tu non sappia il dolore che provi dentro non cambierà. Hai bisogno di tempo. Tanto tempo. Hai bisogno di ricucire i lembi del rapporto ormai ridotti a laceri brandelli. Ci vuole pazienza, ci vuole speranza, serve che tu cominci a perdonarla... Non sarà mai come prima ma una serenità alla fine si ritrova.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (21 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te le sconsiglio, sono scomode.
> Devi guardare tutto da lontano. Immagina di guardare la tua vita tra vent'anni: In quella prospettiva che importanza assumono i fatti?


La stessa importanza anche dopo vent'anni. Si impara a conviverci ma non si dimentica.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> La stessa importanza anche dopo vent'anni. Si impara a conviverci ma non si dimentica.


Io sono un po' confusa.
Ma nel tuo caso ho capito che il tradimento non c'è stato, ma si è trattato di una amicizia che tu consideri tradimento,


----------



## Anonimo1523 (21 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono un po' confusa.
> Ma nel tuo caso ho capito che il tradimento non c'è stato, ma si è trattato di una amicizia che tu consideri tradimento,


Sono molto confuso anch'io credimi. No, non ho le prove del tradimento in senso di atto sessuale e lei oggi mi ha nuovamente raccontato cosa è successo ripetendo che se voglio si inventa qualcosa ma che oramai sono anni che mi ha detto tutto e non può confessarmi cose non fatte. Ovviamente anche oggi mi è venuta vicino e non riesco a resistergli,  è più forte di me. In ogni caso anch'io le ho ricordato i suoi comportamenti e a volte le sue parole e lei ha nuovamente ammesso che era stata travolta dal lavoro e da quel mondo. Ora nei miei interventi ho cercato di riassumere solo le cose che mi hanno fatto sentire male ma ci sono stati anche bei momenti ovviamente. In ogni caso la mia vita é stata sconquassata dai suoi comportamenti e dall'aver scoperto questo legame di amicizia. Lei continua a scusarsi e a dire che ho veramente travisato la cosa e continua a dire che la conosco da sempre e che tra noi se c'è una cosa che è sempre andata bene e non ha mai subito delle flessioni è il sesso per cui perché avrebbe dovuto tradirmi.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E questo suo atteggiamento ti ha rinfocolato la rabbia verso lei ?



No, no. E' già da qualche settimana (ricorrenza ) che la ri-detesto con tutte le mie forze.



disincantata ha detto:


> A ME non fa mai pena, quando non sta bene e' peggio perche' penso proprio  se le sia  andate a  cercare tutte le magagne.
> 
> Mai si sognerebbe di criticare una mia uscita, pero' non lo faceva nepure prima, d'altronde lui ha sempre avuto fin troppa liberta'.
> 
> ...


Invece secondo me è troppo convinto che io non lo tradisca, solo che gli scoccia che il mio tempo libero non sia tutto per lui, ma non può dirlo perchè non è mai stato nei nostri costumi limitarci. Però potrebbe anche essere che sotto sotto tema qualche forma di ritorsione


----------



## Falcor (21 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ci vuole pazienza, ci vuole speranza, serve che tu cominci a perdonarla... Non sarà mai come prima ma una serenità alla fine si ritrova.


Oro è strano sentirti dare questo consiglio considerando che tu non ami più tuo marito. Hai detto che non gli dici più ti amo e mi pare di ricordare che hai detto ci sia solo un affetto profondo. Anche se a esser sincero da alcuni tuoi discorsi trapela una voglia neanche tanto strisciante di tornare ad amarlo. Tu l'hai perdonato alla fine?  E sei serena ora? Perché l'impulso che ti ha portato a scrivere su questi lidi tutto è tranne che l'espressione di serenità.



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> e continua a dire che la conosco da sempre e  che tra noi se c'è una cosa che è sempre andata bene e non ha mai subito  delle flessioni è il sesso per cui perché avrebbe dovuto  tradirmi.


Secondo me ciò che hai detto non è assoutamente vero. Tradiscono anche persone che hanno una vita sessuale appagante col partner.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sono molto confuso anch'io credimi. No, non ho le prove del tradimento in senso di atto sessuale e lei oggi mi ha nuovamente raccontato cosa è successo ripetendo che se voglio si inventa qualcosa ma che oramai sono anni che mi ha detto tutto e non può confessarmi cose non fatte. Ovviamente anche oggi mi è venuta vicino e non riesco a resistergli,  è più forte di me. In ogni caso anch'io le ho ricordato i suoi comportamenti e a volte le sue parole e lei ha nuovamente ammesso che era stata travolta dal lavoro e da quel mondo. Ora nei miei interventi ho cercato di riassumere solo le cose che mi hanno fatto sentire male ma ci sono stati anche bei momenti ovviamente. In ogni caso la mia vita é stata sconquassata dai suoi comportamenti e dall'aver scoperto questo legame di amicizia. Lei continua a scusarsi e a dire che ho veramente travisato la cosa e continua a dire che la conosco da sempre e che tra noi se c'è una cosa che è sempre andata bene e non ha mai subito delle flessioni è il sesso per cui perché avrebbe dovuto tradirmi.


Se invece di un uomo fosse stata una donna, crederesti che non c'è stato tradimento?

Per me non accetti di non aver rappresentato il mondo per tua moglie.
Hai letto il thread "Guardatelo se vi va" di Oceansize?


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sono molto confuso anch'io credimi. No, *non ho le prove del tradimento* in senso di atto sessuale e lei oggi mi ha nuovamente raccontato cosa è successo ripetendo che se voglio si inventa qualcosa ma che oramai sono anni che mi ha detto tutto e non può confessarmi cose non fatte. Ovviamente anche oggi mi è venuta vicino e non riesco a resistergli,  è più forte di me. In ogni caso anch'io le ho ricordato i suoi comportamenti e a volte le sue parole e lei ha nuovamente ammesso che era stata travolta dal lavoro e da quel mondo. Ora nei miei interventi ho cercato di riassumere solo le cose che mi hanno fatto sentire male ma ci sono stati anche bei momenti ovviamente. In ogni caso la mia vita é stata sconquassata dai suoi comportamenti e dall'aver scoperto questo legame di amicizia. Lei continua a scusarsi e a dire che ho veramente travisato la cosa e continua a dire che la conosco da sempre e che *tra noi se c'è una cosa che è sempre andata bene e non ha mai subito delle flessioni è il sesso per cui perché avrebbe dovuto tradirmi.*




1) continuo a pensare che tu abbia bisogno di prove perché il dubbio divora e tu il dubbio ce l'hai per forza...
2) se è per questo, ti posso dire quella che è la mia esperienza: sesso sempre eccelso eppure mi ha tradito, ripetutamente.
Non so, però, se questo valga anche per noi donne, io non faccio testo.


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> *La stessa importanza anche dopo vent'anni. *Si impara a conviverci ma non si dimentica.



Confermo in pieno.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto il thread "Guardatelo se vi va" di Oceansize?


Non ho trovato il 3d in questione. Non è "se vi va, guardate" di dimmidinò?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ho trovato il 3d in questione. Non è "se vi va, guardate" di dimmidinò?


Pignola. Sì è quello.


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pignola. Sì è quello.



Ahahaha!!! Ma tu sbagli il titolo e pure l'autore costringendomi a ricerche forsennate di tutti i messaggi di oceansize che, povera, non c'entra nulla :rotfl:

Comunque grazie; l'avevo proprio bypassato


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ho trovato il 3d in questione. Non è "se vi va, guardate" di dimmidinò?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Pignola. Sì è quello.





Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ahahaha!!! Ma tu sbagli il titolo e pure l'autore costringendomi a ricerche forsennate di tutti i messaggi di oceansize che, povera, non c'entra nulla :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque grazie; l'avevo proprio bypassato


Vi adoro


----------



## Mary The Philips (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vi adoro



Adorazione ricambiata. Sposiamoci tra donne e bon


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vi adoro


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Secondo me ciò che hai detto non è assoutamente vero. Tradiscono anche persone che hanno una vita sessuale appagante col partner.


Scusami ma leggi prima di rispondere? Ciò che ti ho detto è assolutamente vero perché ho semplicemente riportato ciò che mi ha detto lei. Dopodiché non ho mai detto che ciò sia una verità assoluta e ripeto (perchè già detto) non lo credo neppure io.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se invece di un uomo fosse stata una donna, crederesti che non c'è stato tradimento?
> 
> Per me non accetti di non aver rappresentato il mondo per tua moglie.
> Hai letto il thread "Guardatelo se vi va" di Oceansize?


Prima risposta. Non lo so ma non ho mai fatto differenze di genere. Secondo è verissimo, no  riesco ad accettare il fatto che non ho rappresentato il mondo per lei. Di questo ne sono certo. Infine no  no  ho letto il 3d.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Prima risposta. Non lo so ma non ho mai fatto differenze di genere. Secondo è verissimo, no  riesco ad accettare il fatto che non ho rappresentato il mondo per lei. Di questo ne sono certo. Infine no  no  ho letto il 3d.


Ho posto male la domanda. Intendevo che tu non credi a una amicizia perché lui era un uomo, mentre esistono amicizie tra uomo e donna.

Il thread, di Dimmidinò, riporta un filmato in cui, tra la descrizione di ciò che si prova, fa notare che è proprio dei nostri tempi aspettarsi tutto nella relazione amorosa. Vai a leggere le riflessioni là.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1) continuo a pensare che tu abbia bisogno di prove perché il dubbio divora e tu il dubbio ce l'hai per forza...
> 2) se è per questo, ti posso dire quella che è la mia esperienza: sesso sempre eccelso eppure mi ha tradito, ripetutamente.
> Non so, però, se questo valga anche per noi donne, io non faccio testo.


Diletta questa volta ci hai preso in parte. Il fatto che possa averci fatto sesso non è determinante nel senso che se fosse stato un tradimento occasionale, l'emozione di una serata,  non avrei neanche mai chiesto spiegazioni. Stiamo insieme da una vita. Pertanto non mi divora il fatto che ci abbia fatto sesso in sé ma se lo avesse fatto aumenta il livello di quella che è stata la loro relazione. Spero di essermi spiegato. Sul secondo punto concordo sul lato maschile, su quello femminile mi esprimerò nella prossima vita se rinasco con la .....


----------



## Falcor (22 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Scusami ma leggi prima di rispondere? Ciò che ti ho detto è assolutamente vero perché ho semplicemente riportato ciò che mi ha detto lei. Dopodiché non ho mai detto che ciò sia una verità assoluta e ripeto (perchè già detto) non lo credo neppure io.


Mi sa che tu non hai letto bene me. Ho quotato una determinata frase. Ovvero che secondo tua moglie chi ha una
 vita sessuale appagante non tradisce. E quello è assolutamente falso.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho posto male la domanda. Intendevo che tu non credi a una amicizia perché lui era un uomo, mentre esistono amicizie tra uomo e donna.
> 
> Il thread, di Dimmidinò, riporta un filmato in cui, tra la descrizione di ciò che si prova, fa notare che è proprio dei nostri tempi aspettarsi tutto nella relazione amorosa. Vai a leggere le riflessioni là.


Seguirò il tuo consiglio ed andrò a leggere. Si esatto faccio fatica a credere in questo tipo di amicizia ... se poi come nel mio caso me l'ha diciamo taciuto,  almeno in parte.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi sa che tu non hai letto bene me. Ho quotato una determinata frase. Ovvero che secondo tua moglie chi ha una
> vita sessuale appagante non tradisce. E quello è assolutamente falso.


Questo lo penso anche io ... come sottolineato da altri dal punto di vista maschile non ci piove.


----------



## disincantata (22 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Questo lo penso anche io ... come sottolineato da altri dal punto di vista maschile non ci piove.



Ormai vale anche per molte donne. LETTO proprio qui.


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Diletta questa volta ci hai preso in parte. *Il fatto che possa averci fatto sesso non è determinante nel senso che se fosse stato un tradimento occasionale, l'emozione di una serata,  non avrei neanche mai chiesto spiegazioni. Stiamo insieme da una vita. Pertanto non mi divora il fatto che ci abbia fatto sesso in sé ma se lo avesse fatto aumenta il livello di quella che è stata la loro relazione. *Spero di essermi spiegato. Sul secondo punto concordo sul lato maschile, su quello femminile mi esprimerò nella prossima vita se rinasco con la .....




Concordo in pieno. 
Anche nel mio caso, se si fosse trattato di un tradimento occasionale, l'avrei archiviato molto velocemente.
Intendevo dire proprio quello che hai scritto tu: il sesso come elemento per valutare il livello di relazione, che è poi, credo, quello che vorresti ti fosse chiaro.


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Prima risposta. Non lo so ma non ho mai fatto differenze di genere.* Secondo è verissimo, no  riesco ad accettare il fatto che non ho rappresentato il mondo per lei. *Di questo ne sono certo. Infine no  no  ho letto il 3d.



Avrei potuto scriverlo io!
Concorderai con me che, su questo punto, non abbiamo armi perché è palese che non siamo stati il loro mondo.
E io sono ferma qui e non avanzo di un passo, addirittura sono ancora incredula su questa "verità".


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ho trovato il 3d in questione. Non è "se vi va, guardate" di dimmidinò?


20 minuti spesi benissimo
per chi non ama l'inglese ci sono I sottotitoli in italiano


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Avrei potuto scriverlo io!
> Concorderai con me che, su questo punto, non abbiamo armi perché è palese che non siamo stati il loro mondo.
> E io sono ferma qui e non avanzo di un passo, addirittura sono ancora incredula su questa "verità".


infatti credo che in questo punto sia uno dei problemi del dopo.
Se non sono il tuo mondo e non lo sarò come trovo l'equilibrio? 
E chiaramente devo farmi una ragione del fatto che nemmeno tu sei il mio mondo, e mi hai dimostrato anche questo, e lo squilibrio è doppio.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> 20 minuti spesi benissimo
> per chi non ama l'inglese ci sono I sottotitoli in italiano


Decisamente. L'ho passato a mio marito che se lo guarderà quando si sentirà ispirato. Ha detto 



Pazzesco ha detto:


> infatti credo che in questo punto sia uno dei problemi del dopo.
> Se non sono il tuo mondo e non lo sarò come trovo l'equilibrio?
> E chiaramente devo farmi una ragione del fatto che nemmeno tu sei il mio mondo, e mi hai dimostrato anche questo, e lo squilibrio è doppio.


Forse è la pretesa di essere il mondo di qualcuno e fare di questo qualcuno il proprio mondo, il nodo che dovremmo districare. Amarsi senza fondersi in un tutt'uno rimanendo in equilibrio, comunque, sulle proprie gambe. Questo è. Ma arrivarci....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> infatti credo che in questo punto sia uno dei problemi del dopo.
> Se non sono il tuo mondo e non lo sarò come trovo l'equilibrio?
> E chiaramente devo farmi una ragione del fatto che nemmeno tu sei il mio mondo, e mi hai dimostrato anche questo, e lo squilibrio è doppio.


io spero di non essere il mondo di mio marito come lui non è il mio
E' una parte importante del mio mondo, questo di sicuro ma ho anche molto altro.
Io credo che l'importante sia riuscire a stare in piedi da soli e camminare con al fianco qualcuno nella stessa direzione


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Decisamente. L'ho passato a mio marito che se lo guarderà quando si sentirà ispirato. Ha detto
> 
> 
> 
> Forse è la pretesa di essere il mondo di qualcuno e fare di questo qualcuno il proprio mondo, il nodo che dovremmo districare. *Amarsi senza fondersi in un tutt'uno rimanendo in equilibrio, comunque, sulle proprie gambe. Questo è*. Ma arrivarci....




Sì, Mary, questo è.
E' l'"insegnamento" che viene impartito da qualsiasi psicologo a cui ci si rivolga insieme ai vari: 
"non si affida la propria felicità ad un altro, non si vive in simbiosi con l'altro in un rapporto adulto" e via dicendo...
Tutto corretto (e poi se lo dicono gli esperti) ma sono parole, concetti la cui efficacia dura il tempo di pronunciarli per poi cadere nel vuoto, perché se si è impostata la vita in un certo modo complice anche la forma mentale che uno possiede, mi dici come si può riuscire a mettere in pratica?
Io non ci sto riuscendo, ma proprio per nulla, nonostante due anni di terapia (ora conclusi, almeno ci guadagna il portafoglio...).


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io spero di non essere il mondo di mio marito come lui non è il mio
> E' una parte importante del mio mondo, questo di sicuro ma ho anche molto altro.
> Io credo che l'importante sia riuscire a stare in piedi da soli e camminare con al fianco qualcuno nella stessa direzione




Con questa impostazione sei abbastanza al sicuro anche perché è quella giusta.
Purtroppo non tutti ci riescono, dipenderà dal carattere.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Decisamente. L'ho passato a mio marito che se lo guarderà quando si sentirà ispirato. Ha detto
> 
> 
> 
> Forse è la pretesa di essere il mondo di qualcuno e fare di questo qualcuno il proprio mondo, il nodo che dovremmo districare. Amarsi senza fondersi in un tutt'uno rimanendo in equilibrio, comunque, sulle proprie gambe. Questo è. Ma arrivarci....


Faccio richiesta formale per bannare MAry se non cambia l'avatar


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

interessante, perché non riesco a concepire di essere il mondo di qualcuno e viceversa. 
Lo posso capire in un rapporto del figlio piccolo verso la madre ... o genitori. 
Tra adulti, sinceramente, mi fa una paura enorme solo il pensiero ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Con questa impostazione sei abbastanza al sicuro anche perché è quella giusta.
> Purtroppo non tutti ci riescono, dipenderà dal carattere.


Ma non è questione di mettersi al sicuro. E' proprio che io sono un individuo e intorno ha un mondo. Di questo mondo fanno parte milioni di cose con un'importanza diversa. Ma nessuna di queste è il mondo intero


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccio richiesta formale per bannare MAry se non cambia l'avatar


Io faccio richiesta formale di premiare Mary per il suo avatar:rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno.
> Anche nel mio caso, se si fosse trattato di un tradimento occasionale, l'avrei archiviato molto velocemente.
> Intendevo dire proprio quello che hai scritto tu: il sesso come elemento per valutare il livello di relazione, che è poi, credo, quello che vorresti ti fosse chiaro.


Esattamente. Vorrei riuscire a chiarire il livello di relazione.


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Esattamente. Vorrei riuscire a chiarire il livello di relazione.



Ciao

cosa pensi di fare, visto che non credi a tua moglie. 
Prendere contatto con lui?


sienne


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> io spero di non essere il mondo di mio marito come lui non è il mio
> E' una parte importante del mio mondo, questo di sicuro ma ho anche molto altro.
> Io credo che l'importante sia riuscire a stare in piedi da soli e camminare con al fianco qualcuno nella stessa direzione





Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Mary, questo è.
> E' l'"insegnamento" che viene impartito da qualsiasi psicologo a cui ci si rivolga insieme ai vari:
> "non si affida la propria felicità ad un altro, non si vive in simbiosi con l'altro in un rapporto adulto" e via dicendo...
> Tutto corretto (e poi se lo dicono gli esperti) ma sono parole, concetti la cui efficacia dura il tempo di pronunciarli per poi cadere nel vuoto, perché se si è impostata la vita in un certo modo complice anche la forma mentale che uno possiede, mi dici come si può riuscire a mettere in pratica?
> Io non ci sto riuscendo, ma proprio per nulla, nonostante due anni di terapia (ora conclusi, almeno ci guadagna il portafoglio...).


E soprattutto se il suo mondo lo sei stato e lei lo è stato per te senza averlo preteso.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> interessante, perché non riesco a concepire di essere il mondo di qualcuno e viceversa.
> Lo posso capire in un rapporto del figlio piccolo verso la madre ... o genitori.
> ...


Ovviamente.  Perché non lo conosci e non l'hai vissuto come l'abbiamo vissuto noi. Se è per questo neanche io riesco a concepire i rapporti di coppia così come li vedono molti su questo forum. La fortuna è che siamo diversi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa pensi di fare, visto che non credi a tua moglie.
> Prendere contatto con lui?
> ...


Assolutamente no.


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ovviamente.  Perché non lo conosci e non l'hai vissuto come l'abbiamo vissuto noi. Se è per questo neanche io riesco a concepire i rapporti di coppia così come li vedono molti su questo forum. La fortuna è che siamo diversi.



Ciao

lo conosco molto bene, invece. Essendo stata sin di giovanissima assieme a lui. Siamo cresciuti assieme ... 
Ma, appunto, si cresce ... e si sviluppa la consapevolezza che il NOI è costituito da due individui autonomi, che vedono il mondo con i propri occhi ... ecc. ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccio richiesta formale per bannare MAry se non cambia l'avatar



faccio formale richiesta che l'avatar di Mary sia esteso a tutti gli utenti


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> faccio formale richiesta che l'avatar di Mary sia esteso a tutti gli utenti


Pensa che potrei darti un rosso ma non lo faccio


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo conosco molto bene, invece. Essendo stata sin di giovanissima assieme a lui. Siamo cresciuti assieme ...
> Ma, appunto, si cresce ... e si sviluppa la consapevolezza che il NOI è costituito da due individui autonomi, che vedono il mondo con i propri occhi ... ecc. ecc. ecc.
> ...


Si tutto giusto e tutto vero ma ciò non significa che la vostra visione delle cose poi valga per tutti. Tutto qui. Tra l'altro lei ha ammesso che il lavoro l'aveva un po allontanata da noi ma è da tempo che è ritornata quella di sempre. Purtroppo sono io che ancora non riesco ad essere come prima forse in quanto la situazione mi si presenta irrisolta. Ma non è che abbiamo stravolto la nostra vita, semmai io dentro sono stato stravolto.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Mary, questo è.
> E' l'"insegnamento" che viene impartito da qualsiasi psicologo a cui ci si rivolga insieme ai vari:
> "non si affida la propria felicità ad un altro, non si vive in simbiosi con l'altro in un rapporto adulto" e via dicendo...
> *Tutto corretto (e poi se lo dicono gli esperti) ma sono parole*, concetti la cui efficacia dura il tempo di pronunciarli per poi cadere nel vuoto, perché se si è impostata la vita in un certo modo complice anche la forma mentale che uno possiede, mi dici come si può riuscire a mettere in pratica?
> Io non ci sto riuscendo, ma proprio per nulla, nonostante due anni di terapia (ora conclusi, almeno ci guadagna il portafoglio...).


Ebbè, ma se lo dicono gli esperti, sono parole e non lo sono? Cioè, esperti de che, che sono ANNI che ci vai da sto mentecatto di psicologo senza cavarci un ragno dal bulo? Oh, stordita.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che potrei darti un rosso ma non lo faccio


se per rosso intendi un calice purtroppo sono astemio ma lo accetto in amicizia

se per rosso intendi cartellino eek ho giocato per anni è sarebbe il secondo...
grazie per la grazia


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> se per rosso intendi un calice purtroppo sono astemio ma lo accetto in amicizia
> 
> se per rosso intendi cartellino eek ho giocato per anni è sarebbe il secondo...
> grazie per la grazia


Per rosso intendo una reputazione negativa, non hai ancora ricevuto reputazioni?
Ovviamente sto scherzando
Mio figlio è riuscito a prendere un rosso mentre usciva dal campo a partita finita. Vedi tu


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ebbè, ma se lo dicono gli esperti, sono parole e non lo sono? Cioè, esperti de che, che sono ANNI che ci vai da sto mentecatto di psicologo senza cavarci un ragno dal bulo? Oh, stordita.


per me dipende da come sei fatto 

negli ultimi 20 anni ho avuto pensieri solo per la famiglia, ed I lavoro in funzione della famiglia. Anche adesso, nel casino non me lo rimprovero.
Ieri siamo usciti tutti insieme e questo nostro mondo basta e mi sazia.

Mi tradiranno anche I figli e pure il cane?


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Si tutto giusto e tutto vero ma ciò non significa che la vostra visione delle cose poi valga per tutti. Tutto qui. Tra l'altro lei ha ammesso che il lavoro l'aveva un po allontanata da noi ma è da tempo che è ritornata quella di sempre. Purtroppo sono io che ancora non riesco ad essere come prima forse in quanto la situazione mi si presenta irrisolta. Ma non è che abbiamo stravolto la nostra vita, semmai io dentro sono stato stravolto.



Ciao

non si tratta di avere una visione che valga per tutti. Ma la vita ti porta a fare esperienze e così la visione si modifica piano piano. Le stesse esperienze le abbiamo fatte in tanti. Mariti o mogli presi dal lavoro, un nuovo mondo ecc. ecc. e l'attenzione e la concentrazione si spostano ... poi si fanno nuove conoscenze, e i nostri pensieri si allargano ... si portano a casa, s'interagisce ... si cambia, si ricerca ... non si capisce ... si parla ... ci si ritrova ... ecc. ecc. tutto un andamento normale che fa parte di due individui che hanno in comune un progetto di vita ... ma con sfere anche personali che li cambia ... e poi si cambia anche assieme ecc. ecc. Tutto qua. 

Spero, che la tua diffidenza nei suoi confronti, non arrivi a rovinare tutto. 


sienne


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per rosso intendo una reputazione negativa, non hai ancora ricevuto reputazioni?
> Ovviamente sto scherzando
> Mio figlio è riuscito a prendere un rosso mentre usciva dal campo a partita finita. Vedi tu



Buon sangue (rosso) non mente ?


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per rosso intendo una reputazione negativa, non hai ancora ricevuto reputazioni?



si tutte positive perchè se non sono il marito perfetto, sto allenandomi per essere l'uomo perfetto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si tutte positive perchè se non sono il marito perfetto, sto allenandomi per essere l'uomo perfetto


Dato che oggi sono particolarmente incazzosa e non voglio prendere fischi per fiaschi, ti è chiaro che sto scherzando vero?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non si tratta di avere una visione che valga per tutti. Ma la vita ti porta a fare esperienze e così la visione si modifica piano piano. Le stesse esperienze le abbiamo fatte in tanti. Mariti o mogli presi dal lavoro, un nuovo mondo ecc. ecc. e l'attenzione e la concentrazione si spostano ... poi si fanno nuove conoscenze, e i nostri pensieri si allargano ... si portano a casa, s'interagisce ... si cambia, si ricerca ... non si capisce ... si parla ... ci si ritrova ... ecc. ecc. tutto un andamento normale che fa parte di due individui che hanno in comune un progetto di vita ... ma con sfere anche personali che li cambia ... e poi si cambia anche assieme ecc. ecc. Tutto qua.
> 
> ...


Sull'ultima frase ... spero di no.


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sull'ultima frase ... spero di no.



Ciao

mettiti allora nei suoi panni. Come ti sentiresti tu, se tua moglie non ti credesse ... 
e non durante un litigio o discussione che si porta avanti per qualche giorno ... 
Tu che implori. Tu che la cerchi. Tu che non sai più in quale lingua spiegarglielo ... 


sienne


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dato che oggi sono particolarmente incazzosa e non voglio prendere fischi per fiaschi, ti è chiaro che sto scherzando vero?


CERTO!!!
:carneval:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mettiti allora nei suoi panni. Come ti sentiresti tu, se tua moglie non ti credesse ...
> e non durante un litigio o discussione che si porta avanti per qualche giorno ...
> ...


Lo so. Infatti a volte mi dispiace. Ma comunque la nostra vita scorre abbastanza bene. Diciamo che nei momenti di intimità, proprio perché lei mi conosce come io conosco lei, capisce che non ho superato la cosa, che non le credo, e quindi ne soffre.


----------



## sienne (23 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Lo so. Infatti a volte mi dispiace. Ma comunque la nostra vita scorre abbastanza bene. Diciamo che nei momenti di intimità, proprio perché lei mi conosce come io conosco lei, capisce che non ho superato la cosa, che non le credo, e quindi ne soffre.



Ciao

ci credo, che il rapporto nell'insieme scorre bene. 
Ma c'è questo retrogusto ... che a gocce, avvelena il rapporto. 
Volendo o dolendo. Fa male, molto male non essere creduti. 
È una crepa ... profonda ... se rifletti bene. 
Su, datti una mossa 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> per me dipende da come sei fatto
> 
> negli ultimi 20 anni ho avuto pensieri solo per la famiglia, ed I lavoro in funzione della famiglia. Anche adesso, nel casino non me lo rimprovero.
> Ieri siamo usciti tutti insieme e questo nostro mondo basta e mi sazia.
> ...


Pazzé certo che dipende da come sei fatto. Ma non è che a vent'anni sei fatto in un modo e trent'anni dopo sei un'altra persona completamente. Cioè, di rado succede così. Quello che più comunemente accade è che le persone, mantenuti dei tratti cardine della personalità, ad un certo punto cambiano prospettiva nel come guardano le cose. A vent'anni sarà per sempre, e cinquanta magari se capita pigliamo pure un'altra strada. Io ho capito che tu ti sei sempre prodigato, ma come ti ho detto non è scontato che tu debba imputarti qualcosa in particolare. I figli, Pazzesco, non ti tradiranno mai. Potrete litigare e scannarvi e non parlarvi, certo, ma è diverso e non è detto certo che accada. Il resto bè, può andare come può andare. Per quello ti ho scritto che fai bene a vivere giorno per giorno. Nessuno ti ridarà quello che hai perso: l'innocenza. Ma hai anche cinquant'anni, non sei un ragazzino, e devi prenderla come l'uomo che sei.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pazzé certo che dipende da come sei fatto. Ma non è che a vent'anni sei fatto in un modo e trent'anni dopo sei un'altra persona completamente. Cioè, di rado succede così. Quello che più comunemente accade è che le persone, mantenuti dei tratti cardine della personalità, ad un certo punto cambiano prospettiva nel come guardano le cose. A vent'anni sarà per sempre, e cinquanta magari se capita pigliamo pure un'altra strada. Io ho capito che tu ti sei sempre prodigato, ma come ti ho detto non è scontato che tu debba imputarti qualcosa in particolare. I figli, Pazzesco, non ti tradiranno mai. Potrete litigare e scannarvi e non parlarvi, certo, ma è diverso e non è detto certo che accada. Il resto bè, può andare come può andare. Per quello ti ho scritto che fai bene a vivere giorno per giorno. Nessuno ti ridarà quello che hai perso: l'innocenza. Ma hai anche cinquant'anni, non sei un ragazzino, e devi prenderla come l'uomo che sei.


:up:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci credo, che il rapporto nell'insieme scorre bene.
> Ma c'è questo retrogusto ... che a gocce, avvelena il rapporto.
> ...


Mi darò una mossa.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccio richiesta formale per bannare MAry se non cambia l'avatar


Quoto. E' perfino peggio della defilippa :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> per me dipende da come sei fatto
> 
> negli ultimi 20 anni ho avuto pensieri solo per la famiglia, ed I lavoro in funzione della famiglia. Anche adesso, nel casino non me lo rimprovero.
> Ieri siamo usciti tutti insieme e questo nostro mondo basta e mi sazia.
> ...





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Lo so. Infatti a volte mi dispiace. Ma comunque la nostra vita scorre abbastanza bene. Diciamo che nei momenti di intimità, proprio perché lei mi conosce come io conosco lei, capisce che non ho superato la cosa, che non le credo, e quindi ne soffre.


Vi rispondo insieme perché davvero a volte mi pare di sovrapporvi.
Il problema non è essere il centro del mondo l'uno dell'altra e viceversa.
Ci siete ed ognuno con la propria individualità.
Temo che quello che vi viene detto non sia compreso e vi immaginata gli altri che considerano la coppia e il partner alla stregua di un accessorio, una borsa o una cravatta. Non è così.
Forse parlare di sguardo può essere una nuovo modo di considerare la cosa.
Ognuno di noi ha una identità che è costituita dall'insieme delle esperienze e dell'integrazione delle esperienze secondo un punto di vista. Questo punto di vista è costruito dall'insieme degli sguardi (che significa parole e gesti affettivi significativi) che abbiamo ricevuto, prima dai genitori, poi dalla società, amici, scuola, colleghi e poi il partner.
Quando si vive in coppia noi dipendiamo fortemente dallo sguardo del partner e poi, quando arrivano, da quello dei figli, ma gli sguardi precedenti restano dentro di noi.
Certamente una persona che ci sceglie e decide di passare la vita con noi e di fare figli con noi ci trasmette uno sguardo molto gratificante.
Ma questo sguardo non è e non può essere l'unico sguardo che ci definisce.
Il nostro sguardo, costruito nel tempo, è più importante.
Se io mi guardo e mi considero una persona che ha un valore, non potrà l'enorme delusione di un tradimento distruggere la mia immagine.
Perché lo specchio sarà appannato, crepato, offuscato dal diverso sguardo rimandato dal partner che ci ha tradito, ma non potrà distruggerlo.
In questo senso il nostro ruolo di compagno o compagna non definisce il nostro essere.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo sguardo non è e non può essere l'unico sguardo che ci definisce.
> Il nostro sguardo, costruito nel tempo, è più importante.
> Se io mi guardo e mi considero una persona che ha un valore, non potrà l'enorme delusione di un tradimento distruggere la mia immagine.
> Perché lo specchio sarà appannato, crepato, offuscato dal diverso sguardo rimandato dal partner che ci ha tradito, ma non potrà distruggerlo.
> In questo senso il nostro ruolo di compagno o compagna non definisce il nostro essere.



Ma se l'insieme dello sguardo costruito col tempo dagli altri (parlo per me) non ha mai rimandato nulla di buono, magari non perchè non si valesse a prescindere ma che per x motivi sia andata così, e che quello del partner che ha tradito ha costituito una specie di "riscossa" di tutta una vita e che proprio quello, di botto, ha dato un senso e impresso una spinta fortissima alla costruzione della propria identità, è una faticaccia risorgere dopo che ci si accorge della sua "fallacità". Si deve ricominciare tutto da capo. Parecchio da capo


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto. E' perfino peggio della defilippa :unhappy:



Scordatevelo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma se l'insieme dello sguardo costruito col tempo dagli altri (parlo per me) non ha mai rimandato nulla di buono, magari non perchè non si valesse a prescindere ma che per x motivi sia andata così, e che quello del partner che ha tradito ha costituito una specie di "riscossa" di tutta una vita e che proprio quello, di botto, ha dato un senso e impresso una spinta fortissima alla costruzione della propria identità, è una faticaccia risorgere dopo che ci si accorge della sua "fallacità". Si deve ricominciare tutto da capo. Parecchio da capo


E sì.
Altroché.
:unhappy:

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=BB96AEE489675935477ABB96AEE489675935477A


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ebbè, ma se lo dicono gli esperti, *sono parole e non lo sono? *Cioè, esperti de che, che sono ANNI che ci vai da sto mentecatto di psicologo senza cavarci un ragno dal bulo? Oh, stordita.




Sono parole che lasciano, per noi, il tempo che trovano.
Abbiamo capito il fondamento della cosa, ma non basta mica capirlo per realizzarla.
Sono concetti che si trovano ovunque, sono l'abc del giusto vivere, non ci sarebbe bisogno di scomodare gli psicologi...


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci credo, che il rapporto nell'insieme scorre bene.
> Ma c'è questo retrogusto ... che a gocce, avvelena il rapporto.
> ...



Cara Sienne,
fa molto più male scoprire di essere stati ingannati...
Il non essere creduti fa parte del pacchetto.
E, del resto, hanno fatto tutto loro...


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi rispondo insieme perché davvero a volte mi pare di sovrapporvi.
> Il problema non è essere il centro del mondo l'uno dell'altra e viceversa.
> Ci siete ed ognuno con la propria individualità.
> Temo che quello che vi viene detto non sia compreso e vi immaginata gli altri che considerano la coppia e il partner alla stregua di un accessorio, una borsa o una cravatta. Non è così.
> ...



Concordo in pieno!
Però, non mi sembra che i due utenti abbiano problemi di autostima.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno!
> Però, non mi sembra che i due utenti abbiano problemi di autostima.


Non è questione solo di autostima, ma di ruolo, di riconoscimento nel ruolo su cui hai puntato molto o tutto.
Ma il ruolo dovresti definirlo dal tuo sguardo.
Ma ci si arriva dopo un bel po' di sofferenza e di destabilizzazione, dopo un tradimento.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E sì.
> Altroché.
> :unhappy:
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=BB96AEE489675935477ABB96AEE489675935477A


Grazie


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Sienne,
> fa molto più male scoprire di essere stati ingannati...
> Il non essere creduti fa parte del pacchetto.
> E, del resto, hanno fatto tutto loro...





Diletta ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno!
> Però, non mi sembra che i due utenti abbiano problemi di autostima.


Quoto. Nel mio caso è  proprio così.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno!
> Però, non mi sembra che i due utenti abbiano problemi di autostima.


parlo per me

I problemi di autostima ci sono eccome, con la crisi esistenziale ed il senso di mancanza di significato della vita

pensa che sto preparando anche ora un incontro professionale fondamentale di domani e continuo a pensare ai guai miei


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è questione solo di autostima, ma di ruolo, di riconoscimento nel ruolo su cui hai puntato molto o tutto.
> Ma il ruolo dovresti definirlo dal tuo sguardo.
> Ma ci si arriva dopo un *bel po' di sofferenza e di destabilizzazione*, dopo un tradimento.


Puntato tutto!
se ci si arriva...a volte ho l'impressione che parte dello sbiellameno sia ormai endemico


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi rispondo insieme perché davvero a volte mi pare di sovrapporvi.
> Il problema non è essere il centro del mondo l'uno dell'altra e viceversa.
> Ci siete ed ognuno con la propria individualità.
> Temo che quello che vi viene detto non sia compreso e vi immaginata gli altri che considerano la coppia e il partner alla stregua di un accessorio, una borsa o una cravatta. Non è così.
> ...


Sento che hai ragione, ma in questo momento il mio sguardo 'vale' ben poco


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> parlo per me
> 
> I problemi di autostima ci sono eccome, con la crisi esistenziale ed il senso di mancanza di significato della vita
> 
> pensa che sto preparando anche ora un incontro professionale fondamentale di domani e continuo a pensare ai guai miei



E' passato troppo poco tempo.

Comunque andra' arrivera' il giorno in cui ti pentirai di averci speso tante energie e lacrime.

Quindi se puoi dedicati al lavoro ai figli ad altro, meno tempo perdi dietro al dolore meno ti pentirai, dopo, di averne perso tanto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

*pazzesco*



disincantata ha detto:


> E' passato troppo poco tempo.
> 
> Comunque andra' arrivera' il giorno in cui ti pentirai di averci speso tante energie e lacrime.
> 
> Quindi se puoi dedicati al lavoro ai figli ad altro, meno tempo perdi dietro al dolore meno ti pentirai, dopo, di averne perso tanto.



Ascolta noi che ci siamo passate!


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ascolta noi che ci siamo passate!


davvero non avete idea di quanto siano preziosi il conforto delle parole e della continuità di ascolto che trovo qui
grazie 

un abbraccio


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> davvero non avete idea di quanto siano preziosi il conforto delle parole e della continuità di ascolto che trovo qui
> grazie
> 
> un abbraccio


Ne abbiamo idea.

:abbraccio:


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> davvero non avete idea di quanto siano preziosi il conforto delle parole e della continuità di ascolto che trovo qui
> grazie
> 
> un abbraccio



Non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo e di ringraziare


----------



## Diletta (24 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è questione solo di autostima, *ma di ruolo, di riconoscimento nel ruolo su cui hai puntato molto o tutto.*
> Ma il ruolo dovresti definirlo dal tuo sguardo.
> Ma ci si arriva dopo un bel po' di sofferenza e di destabilizzazione, dopo un tradimento.



Ma se quel ruolo su cui abbiamo puntato molto o tutto ha perso di significato per ovvi motivi, non credo che riuscire a definirlo dal nostro sguardo ci possa alleviare dall'avvilimento che proviamo.
Possiamo puntare su altri ruoli, ma quello, ormai, ce lo siamo giocato...
Non lo so, è solo una riflessione.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se quel ruolo su cui abbiamo puntato molto o tutto ha perso di significato per ovvi motivi, non credo che riuscire a definirlo dal nostro sguardo ci possa alleviare dall'avvilimento che proviamo.
> Possiamo puntare su altri ruoli, ma quello, ormai, ce lo siamo giocato...
> Non lo so, è solo una riflessione.


Ma quel ruolo non viene valutato solo in base all'apprezzamento del partner.
Il partner è nelle condizioni per dare un giudizio su quel ruolo?
Sarebbe come se un negoziante si considerasse incapace per aver fatto credito a un cliente insolvente.


----------



## Diletta (24 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma quel ruolo non viene valutato solo in base all'apprezzamento del partner.
> Il partner è nelle condizioni per dare un giudizio su quel ruolo?
> Sarebbe come se un negoziante si considerasse incapace per aver fatto credito a un cliente insolvente.



Non intendevo che la valutazione del mio ruolo dipenda dal partner.
E' il ruolo in sé, che essendo strettamente legato a quello dell'altro, sto parlando di quello nella coppia ovviamente, è inscindibile come valutazione soggettiva, è un tutt'uno. 
Di conseguenza: se la coppia ha fallito anche il ruolo è visto in quell'ottica.
Non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non intendevo che la valutazione del mio ruolo dipenda dal partner.
> E' il ruolo in sé, che essendo strettamente legato a quello dell'altro, sto parlando di quello nella coppia ovviamente, è inscindibile come valutazione soggettiva, è un tutt'uno.
> Di conseguenza: se la coppia ha fallito anche il ruolo è visto in quell'ottica.
> Non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


Ho capito. Per me pecchi in tutti i tuoi ragionamenti di presunzione. Cerca di capirmi. Se tu attribuivi a te gran parte del merito di aver un buon matrimonio è naturale attribuirtene anche la responsabilità del fallimento o viverlo come un fallimento tuo.
Ma questo varrebbe se tu avessi mancato nel tuo ruolo, cosa che non è, infatti tuo marito non ti fa carico di nulla e mica se ne vuole andare.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito. Per me pecchi in tutti i tuoi ragionamenti di presunzione. Cerca di capirmi. Se tu attribuivi a te gran parte del merito di aver un buon matrimonio è naturale attribuirtene anche la responsabilità del fallimento o viverlo come un fallimento tuo.
> Ma questo varrebbe se tu avessi mancato nel tuo ruolo, cosa che non è, infatti tuo marito non ti fa carico di nulla e mica se ne vuole andare.


Io la penso in maniera un pochino diversa. A mio avviso non pecca di alcuna presunzione ma anzi il suo è un pensiero che tenderei ad avere anch'io nella stessa sua situazione. Il matrimonio si "gioca in due e si vince o si perde in due. Se poi l'evidenza della causa della situazione contingente è in capo all'altro si tende maggiormente ad avvertirne il fallimento e ciò non significa viverlo necessariamente come un fallimento proprio ma è indubbio che sia il fallimento della coppia della quale lei ne è una componente importante.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io la penso in maniera un pochino diversa. A mio avviso non pecca di alcuna presunzione ma anzi il suo è un pensiero che tenderei ad avere anch'io nella stessa sua situazione. Il matrimonio si "gioca in due e si vince o si perde in due. Se poi l'evidenza della causa della situazione contingente è in capo all'altro si tende maggiormente ad avvertirne il fallimento e ciò non significa viverlo necessariamente come un fallimento proprio ma è indubbio che sia il fallimento della coppia della quale lei ne è una componente importante.


Ognuno è in grado di valutare se e in cosa ha sbagliato e quali responsabilità abbia avuto.
Responsabilità significa, per me, riparazione.
Ma se non c'è possibilità di riparazione perché l'altro ha distrutto la fiducia, responsabilità non ce ne sono più.
Io non parlavo di tutti, parlavo di Diletta che ha certamente la responsabilità di una fiducia ingenua, ma è una colpa?


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oro è strano sentirti dare questo consiglio considerando che tu non ami più tuo marito. Hai detto che non gli dici più ti amo e mi pare di ricordare che hai detto ci sia solo un affetto profondo. Anche se a esser sincero da alcuni tuoi discorsi trapela una voglia neanche tanto strisciante di tornare ad amarlo. Tu l'hai perdonato alla fine?  E sei serena ora? Perché l'impulso che ti ha portato a scrivere su questi lidi tutto è tranne che l'espressione di serenità.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondo me ciò che hai detto non è assoutamente vero. Tradiscono anche persone che hanno una vita sessuale appagante col partner.


Non ho parlato di amore. E comunque ho detto più e più volte che su quanto ha fatto mio marito ci ho messo una pietra sopra... Oserei dire un macigno. Ho anche detto che sono profondamente legata a lui, non riesco a dirgli che lo amo, perché l'amore è una cosa pura ed è andata persa.
Credo solo che se si decide di stare con il proprio compagno bisogna farlo bene e quindi bisogna perdonare. Asti e rancori all'interno della famiglia non vanno bene per nessuno, nemmeno ai figli, anche se solo il fatto di vivere sotto lo stesso tetto ci sembra che per loro vada bene, non basta.
...poi che la scorsa settimana io abbia fatto quello che ho fatto, ormai è cosa nota che è uno sbaglio.
Dare consigli certo non è il mio forte. Ma in 15 anni ho cercato di essere una brava madre ed una brava moglie e credo di esserci riuscita. Perché lo so che ORA lui mi ama come non ha mai fatto....
Ma questo non è il mio 3d quindi la finisco qui [emoji15]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di amore. E comunque ho detto più e più volte che su quanto ha fatto mio marito ci ho messo una pietra sopra... Oserei dire un macigno. Ho anche detto che sono profondamente legata a lui, non riesco a dirgli che lo amo, perché l'amore è una cosa pura ed è andata persa.
> Credo solo che se si decide di stare con il proprio compagno bisogna farlo bene e quindi bisogna perdonare. Asti e rancori all'interno della famiglia non vanno bene per nessuno, nemmeno ai figli, anche se solo il fatto di vivere sotto lo stesso tetto ci sembra che per loro vada bene, non basta.
> ...poi che la scorsa settimana io abbia fatto quello che ho fatto, ormai è cosa nota che è uno sbaglio.
> Dare consigli certo non è il mio forte. Ma in 15 anni ho cercato di essere una brava madre ed una brava moglie e credo di esserci riuscita. Perché lo so che ORA lui mi ama come non ha mai fatto....
> Ma questo non è il mio 3d quindi la finisco qui [emoji15]



Mi hai dato notevoli spunti.
Grazie.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno è in grado di valutare se e in cosa ha sbagliato e quali responsabilità abbia avuto.
> Responsabilità significa, per me, riparazione.
> Ma se non c'è possibilità di riparazione perché l'altro ha distrutto la fiducia, responsabilità non ce ne sono più.
> Io non parlavo di tutti, parlavo di Diletta che ha certamente la responsabilità di una fiducia ingenua, ma è una colpa?


stavo pensando di stampare delle magliette gialle con su scritto "Fiducia ingenua offresi" per poi frequentarci tra di noi


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno è in grado di valutare se e in cosa ha sbagliato e quali responsabilità abbia avuto.
> Responsabilità significa, per me, riparazione.
> Ma se non c'è possibilità di riparazione perché l'altro ha distrutto la fiducia, responsabilità non ce ne sono più.
> Io non parlavo di tutti, parlavo di Diletta che ha certamente la responsabilità di una fiducia ingenua, ma è una colpa?


Stai dicendo una cosa diversa da quello che è il mio ragionamento. A parte questo, responsabilità può significare riparazione (e per te è così ) ma anche no.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi rispondo insieme perché davvero a volte mi pare di sovrapporvi.
> Il problema non è essere il centro del mondo l'uno dell'altra e viceversa.
> Ci siete ed ognuno con la propria individualità.
> Temo che quello che vi viene detto non sia compreso e vi immaginata gli altri che considerano la coppia e il partner alla stregua di un accessorio, una borsa o una cravatta. Non è così.
> ...


 Ieri è stata una giornata campale.
Siamo andati a chiedere un finanziamento ed abbiamo invece praticamente venduto l'azienda (la nostra 'start up').
Ho lavorato intensamente per questa società, e, dopo la trattativa, il mio socio (sigh di ampia maggiornanza...) ha avuto elogi sperticati, ho ricevuto una proposta dalla controparte (estera) e una promessa di contatto dagli advisor. Un avvocato donna mi è parsa quasi presa, anche il suo capo...Nell'insieme l'autostima ne ha grandemente beneficiato, per un pò. 

Poi ho ripreso l'auto e sulla lunga strada tornando a casa pensavo al discorso degli 'sguardi'.
Il mio sguardo verso me stesso è il patchwork di quello delle persone cui tengo. Quello sul lavoro non sono io. Io mi sento io solo a casa, tra le poche persone cui davvero tengo ed alle quali realmente chiedo affetto, no, amore. Offro amore incondizionato chiedo amore incondizionato. A casa non ci possono esistere armi, tecniche, strategie, fogli XL e presentazioni PPT. Niente controlli di cartellino e di messaggi. Nessuna valutazione e i moltiplicatori non si applicano.
Con le persone che amiamo non può esserci altro che amore e fiducia.

Per quanto fossi assolutamente cotto sono uscito con la moglie per andare in un negozio per pendere una roba che stavamo aspettando. Appena ci ha visti mano nella mano, la commessa ha detto che da sempre pensa che siamo la coppia più bella e più innamorata che conosca. Mia moglie è arrossita come mai l'avevo vista arrossire, a me è venuto un groppone in gola.
Anche se era chiaramente una frase di circostanza, dopo il primo momento di imbarazzo ha fatto a tutti e due un piacere enorme.
Ci siamo guardati ed abbracciati, mi sono sentito veramente bene, come non stavo da un pezzo...ed abbiamo comprato mezzo negozio.


----------



## Falcor (25 Novembre 2015)

Contentissimo per te, per Voi, la risalita è fatta anche e soprattutto di giornate come questa 

Giusto per curiosità e se puoi parlarne ovviamente. Ma di che ti occupi? Start up mi fa pensare a qualcosa nel mondo informatico.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Contentissimo per te, per Voi, la risalita è fatta anche e soprattutto di giornate come questa
> 
> Giusto per curiosità e se puoi parlarne ovviamente. Ma di che ti occupi? Start up mi fa pensare a qualcosa nel mondo informatico.


l'informatica è uno degli elementi, si tratta di sensoristica medicale


----------



## JON (25 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ieri è stata una giornata campale.
> Siamo andati a chiedere un finanziamento ed abbiamo invece praticamente venduto l'azienda (la nostra 'start up').
> Ho lavorato intensamente per questa società, e, dopo la trattativa, il mio socio (sigh di ampia maggiornanza...) ha avuto elogi sperticati, ho ricevuto una proposta dalla controparte (estera) e una promessa di contatto dagli advisor. Un avvocato donna mi è parsa quasi presa, anche il suo capo...Nell'insieme l'autostima ne ha grandemente beneficiato, per un pò.
> 
> ...


:rotfl:Hai capito la commessa!

Dai, no, fa piacere sentirti cosi.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> :rotfl:Hai capito la commessa!
> 
> Dai, no, fa piacere sentirti cosi.


tecniche di vendita (nemmeno evolute!!!)

grazie


----------



## JON (25 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> tecniche di vendita (nemmeno evolute!!!)
> 
> grazie


Grazie a te. Per quanto sofferta la tua storia è una bella storia.

Comunque quello che ti è capitato con la commessa capita puntualmente anche a me con una signora barista che quando ci vede (2 o 3 volte finora) non fa altro che farci complimenti di ogni tipo. Ti comprendo.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Lo so. Infatti a volte mi dispiace. Ma comunque la nostra vita scorre abbastanza bene. Diciamo che nei momenti di intimità, proprio perché lei mi conosce come io conosco lei, capisce che non ho superato la cosa, *che non le credo,* e quindi ne soffre.



Riguardo cosa non le credi?
Che sia stata solo un'amicizia?
Pensi che sia stata una storia d'amore?

Ma anche se fosse, può essere che poi la cosa passi e che ci si disinnamori completamente.
E' normale anche questo, no? Perché se così non fosse, continueremmo ad essere innamorati del nostro primo amore, o comunque, di un amore passato, invece passa.

Non riusciresti proprio ad accettare la cosa e a voltare pagina? (sempre riferito a questo ipotetico caso che ti ho illustrato).
Lo chiedo a te mentre penso allo stesso caso applicato a me, penso che non sia così, ma mi domando perché vedo la cosa così terrificante...


----------



## oro.blu (25 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> stavo pensando di stampare delle magliette gialle con su scritto "Fiducia ingenua offresi" per poi frequentarci tra di noi


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Riguardo cosa non le credi?
> Che sia stata solo un'amicizia?
> Pensi che sia stata una storia d'amore?
> 
> ...


Parto dalla fine. Io vedo la cosa "terrificante", per usare le tue parole sperando di averne colto il significato che anche tu gli attribuisci, in quanto mi sono accorto di aver perso una gran bella cosa che era il nostro rapporto prima degli eventi e che non potrà più tornare ad essere tale. Ciò in quanto questi eventi hanno cambiato entrambi per ovvi motivi. Forse sta proprio in questo la mia incapacità ad accettare la cosa pienamente e voltare pagina. Non le credo perché tende a sminuire la cosa, a dirmi che ho frainteso, a non parlarne come stesse sperando che io possa dimenticare quello che è stato quel periodo. So che è stata una grande amicizia, molto grande, poi non ho avuto altri tipi di riscontro ... anzi, i pochi che ho avuto danno comunque ragione a lei.


----------



## JON (25 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Parto dalla fine. Io vedo la cosa "terrificante", per usare le tue parole sperando di averne colto il significato che anche tu gli attribuisci, in quanto mi sono accorto di aver perso una gran bella cosa che era il nostro rapporto prima degli eventi e che non potrà più tornare ad essere tale. Ciò in quanto questi eventi hanno cambiato entrambi per ovvi motivi. Forse sta proprio in questo la mia incapacità ad accettare la cosa pienamente e voltare pagina. Non le credo perché tende a sminuire la cosa, a dirmi che ho frainteso, a non parlarne come stesse sperando che io possa dimenticare quello che è stato quel periodo. So che è stata una grande amicizia, molto grande, poi non ho avuto altri tipi di riscontro ... anzi, i pochi che ho avuto danno comunque ragione a lei.


Ma non hai la certezza che lei si sia ravveduta? Non senti che la tua fiducia ora può tornare ad essere ben riposta?

Sicuramente è come dici tu, quell'evento avrà avuto una connotazione profonda. Il fatto che lei ora sminuisca non potrebbe essere del tutto falso, potrebbe essere che col senno del poi lei abbia ridimensionato l'accaduto e per questo adesso tende a sottrargli l'importanza cercando di concentrare la tua attenzione sulla condizione attuale.


----------



## Tessa (25 Novembre 2015)

Riguardo ai complimenti di terzi, sulla coppia, capita spesso anche a noi. 
Prima del tradimento ne ero felice, perche' riflettevamo un'immagine che ci rappresentava, ora mi sembra di ingannarli e vorrei rispondere con un: non sapete quanto vi sbagliate purtroppo....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non hai la certezza che lei si sia ravveduta? Non senti che la tua fiducia ora può tornare ad essere ben riposta?
> 
> Sicuramente è come dici tu, quell'evento avrà avuto una connotazione profonda. Il fatto che lei ora sminuisca non potrebbe essere del tutto falso, potrebbe essere che col senno del poi lei abbia ridimensionato l'accaduto e per questo adesso tende a sottrargli l'importanza cercando di concentrare la tua attenzione sulla condizione attuale.


Sicuramente è cambiata ed è tornata ad essere come era sempre stata. Il problema è per me più complesso ed è indipendente dal suo ravvedimento. Anni come quelli che ho trascorso io senza riuscire a capire cosa stava accadendo non sono scivolati lasciandomi indifferente. Le ferite che hanno prodotto hanno lasciato spazio a profonde cicatrici. Nonostante tutto le voglio molto bene, ma non riesco a perdonarla o comunque a superarlo completamente.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sicuramente è cambiata ed è tornata ad essere come era sempre stata. Il problema è per me più complesso ed è indipendente dal suo ravvedimento. Anni come quelli che ho trascorso io senza riuscire a capire cosa stava accadendo non sono scivolati lasciandomi indifferente. Le ferite che hanno prodotto hanno lasciato spazio a profonde cicatrici. Nonostante tutto le voglio molto bene, ma non riesco a perdonarla o comunque a superarlo completamente.



Io non riesco a vedere la mia relazione di "prima" della scoperta come a qualcosa di ancora vivo. Non so spiegarti bene, ma per me la nostra storia di 13 anni è morta, naufragata, finita, come un amore del passato di cui si ha  ricordo ma che non è parte integrante del presente (a parte quando divento Regan, la bambina dell'esorcista e mi trasformo :rotfl. Ciò che c'è stato di torbido, che so o che non conosco,  cerco di seppellirlo insieme al lui di prima, che non m'interessa più. Non lo voglio più "quello lì", come era diventato col tempo, in quel tempo. L'amore che provavo per lui non mi faceva notare e sottolineare più di tanto ciò che non andava bene; tiravo a campare, e lui anche. Eppure mi sembrava bello lo stesso.. Misteri della mente addormentata.

E' una storia nuova questa di oggi, di una donna nuova con un uomo nuovo. Sarà banale, ma così mi sembra


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io non riesco a vedere la mia relazione di "prima" della scoperta come a qualcosa di ancora vivo. Non so spiegarti bene, ma per me la nostra storia di 13 anni è morta, naufragata, finita, come un amore del passato di cui si ha  ricordo ma che non è parte integrante del presente (a parte quando divento Regan, la bambina dell'esorcista e mi trasformo :rotfl. Ciò che c'è stato di torbido, che so o che non conosco,  cerco di seppellirlo insieme al lui di prima, che non m'interessa più. Non lo voglio più "quello lì", come era diventato col tempo, in quel tempo. L'amore che provavo per lui non mi faceva notare e sottolineare più di tanto ciò che non andava bene; tiravo a campare, e lui anche. Eppure mi sembrava bello lo stesso.. Misteri della mente addormentata.
> 
> E' una storia nuova questa di oggi, di una donna nuova con un uomo nuovo. Sarà banale, ma così mi sembra


Non sei banale semplicemente hai una visione della tua storia diversa da quella che ho io della mia. Vero è che le nostre sono storie diverse, anche se per certi versi simili. Io e lei siamo stati una cosa sola, lei sa  che io in qualche modo ci sarò sempre e come mi ha sempre detto non riesce neanche ad immaginare la sua vita senza di me. Probabilmente è stata anche questa sicurezza a farle fare le cose che ha fatto. Forse non immaginava davvero che io potessi stare male e tanto meno che io potessi arrivare fino a pensare di andarmene.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non sei banale semplicemente hai una visione della tua storia diversa da quella che ho io della mia. Vero è che le nostre sono storie diverse, anche se per certi versi simili. Io e lei siamo stati una cosa sola, lei sa  che io in qualche modo ci sarò sempre e come mi ha sempre detto non riesce neanche ad immaginare la sua vita senza di me. Probabilmente è stata anche questa sicurezza a farle fare le cose che ha fatto. Forse non immaginava davvero che io potessi stare male e tanto meno che io potessi arrivare fino a pensare di andarmene.


Caro,
quoto ovviamente tutta la seconda parte del tuo post. Idem con patata .

Per me il lui di prima non era una cosa sola con me, di più. Lui ha rappresentato il riscatto di una vita, la svolta della vita (è il secondo matrimonio per entrambi), la cosa più bella, dopo i figli, che la vita ha avuto la bontà di riservarmi. Quindi capisci bene il disastro che il tradimento ha procurato. 
Ma. 
Ma io. 
Ora.
 Che vita voglio?  
Che vita mi merito al netto di quanto successo?

Io voglio stare bene. Voglio essere felice per quello che è in mio potere. Voglio essere chiara sempre con lui e voglio che lui lo sia, d'ora in poi, con me. La mia parte la faccio, e solo quella posso. 
Quello che vedo di lui ora è esattamente quello che mi si confà, che fa di noi un Noi che mi sta bene e nel quale, comunque, non ho più intenzione di adagiarmi dandolo per scontato. 
Mi vedo in cammino, cado, mi rialzo, cado ancora ma mi rialzo sempre, provata ma forse un pochino più forte. Certo, sono aiutata dall'"uomo nuovo", come si definisce lui a volte tra il serio e il faceto, e non ti so dire se sarei ugualmente forte al cospetto di un'altra realtà. Ma questa ho e questa mi smazzo, prendendone il buono che ha..


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Riguardo ai complimenti di terzi, sulla coppia, capita spesso anche a noi.
> Prima del tradimento ne ero felice, perche' riflettevamo un'immagine che ci rappresentava, ora mi sembra di ingannarli e vorrei rispondere con un: non sapete quanto vi sbagliate purtroppo....


Il mondo dev'essere popolato di gente che fa complimenti alle coppie sbagliate perchè anche a noi succede di frequente  :rotfl:


A proposito mi è venuto in mente un episodio di qualche anno fa.
Matrimonio di amici: io e lui abbastanza appiccicati come sempre. All'ingresso del ristorante ci viene presentata una coppia di amici dello sposo che non conoscevamo e la lei in prima battuta fa commenti ironici sui nostri bacini-bacetti, tipo che palle ma finitela voi due (mai vista prima). Capitiamo allo stesso tavolo, di fronte, e insistono entrambi ad ogni nostro abbraccio o ammiccamento. La cosa comincia ad infastidirmi anche perchè non è che fossimo due adolescenti infoiati ignari del contesto, semplicemente stavamo bene insieme e nella sistuazione e si vedeva. Vabbè, era estate e lui in giardino trova uno di quei fucili ad acqua dei bimbi, comincia a riempirlo con acqua lurida da una specie di laghettino con dei pesci e a spruzzarla in giro facendosi grasse risate. Ad un certo momento carica e punta verso di me: lo fulmino pensando al costoso abitino che avevo addosso, ma lui ci prova lo stesso. Io schivo ma gli auguro una sonora scivolata sul pavimento bagnato. Ajò, manco ho finito di produrmi nella maledizione di montezuma che vedo il tizio tipo cartone animato: piedi all'aria e il resto in terra. Dalla seconda portata in poi lui e la moglie che i cazzi loro no  la festa l'hanno trascorsa all'ombra di un salice con la borsa del ghiaccio in testa :rotfl:


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sicuramente è cambiata ed è tornata ad essere come era sempre stata. Il problema è per me più complesso ed è indipendente dal suo ravvedimento. *Anni come quelli che ho trascorso io senza riuscire a capire cosa stava accadendo non sono scivolati lasciandomi indifferente. Le ferite che hanno prodotto hanno lasciato spazio a profonde cicatrici*. Nonostante tutto le voglio molto bene, ma non riesco a perdonarla o comunque a superarlo completamente.


Più che comprensibile, nessuno uscirebbe illeso dallo smarrimento e dolore provocato da una simile situazione.
Credo che, in ogni caso, il fatto che lei sia "rientrata" costituisca comunque per te un motivo di sicurezze. Altrimenti non so come faresti ad andare avanti. Non lo so se può consolarti, c'è gente che non si riprende mai e che persevera lasciandosi dietro tanti di quei cadaveri, ma tua moglie non è di certo di quella pasta direi, anzi.


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Novembre 2015)

*Beffe delgli dei*

A volte pare proprio che il destino si voglia prendere gioco di noi.
Sono un po' di giorni che si sta meglio, tanto da mettere in discussione se abbiamo davvero bisogno di un aiuto esterno.

Ieri sera metto a posto in rete le foto, ne abbiamo una caterva, e mi soffermo su quelle che ritraggono persone che conoscliamo magari anche di sfuggita, fatte a eventi o incontri allargati, per fare puizia.

Nel cuore della notte mi sveglio con il nome dell'altro in testa. Non so come è successo, sono troppo poche le informazioni che ho. Della nostra stessa città, sposato con due figlie. So dove va in ferie, ma niente altro. Invece qualcosa dentro di me mette insieme la sua faccia vista in foto con pochi altri tasselli e sento con la pancia che è lui. Amico di amici, bancario, bruttino o comunque normalissimo, direi banale, come mi sento normale e banale anche io.

Al mattino  chiedo subito e subito lei me lo conferma.  Si domanda come è possibile che ci sia arrivato, ma poco conta. Mi chiede di non fare casino.

DEPRESSIONE E RABBIA

So dove lavora, posso trovare il suo numero e dove abita. Ho la tentazione di picchiarlo selvaggiamente o di minacciarlo e lasciare che viva nella paura di essere aggredito o che gli rovini la vita sputtanandolo con la mogliettina devota e ignara.
Vorrei domandargli il perchè mentre gli stritolo il collo e chiedergli se ne valeva la pena costringendolo a raccattare I suoi denti uno ad uno in mezzo agli occhiali frantumati. Penso che è colpa sua, ha iniziato lui tutto questo e deve godersi la sua parte di sofferenza.
O forse se non fosse stato lui sarebbe stato un altro, con conseguenze magari peggiori....

cristo, sto perdendo di nuovo la testa


----------



## Tessa (27 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> A volte pare proprio che il destino si voglia prendere gioco di noi.
> Sono un po' di giorni che si sta meglio, tanto da mettere in discussione se abbiamo davvero bisogno di un aiuto esterno.
> 
> Ieri sera metto a posto in rete le foto, ne abbiamo una caterva, e mi soffermo su quelle che ritraggono persone che conoscliamo magari anche di sfuggita, fatte a eventi o incontri allargati, per fare puizia.
> ...


Anche io feci un sogno rivelatore. Misteri del subconscio.


----------



## Diletta (27 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> A volte pare proprio che il destino si voglia prendere gioco di noi.
> Sono un po' di giorni che si sta meglio, tanto da mettere in discussione se abbiamo davvero bisogno di un aiuto esterno.
> 
> Ieri sera metto a posto in rete le foto, ne abbiamo una caterva, e mi soffermo su quelle che ritraggono persone che conoscliamo magari anche di sfuggita, fatte a eventi o incontri allargati, per fare puizia.
> ...


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> A volte pare proprio che il destino si voglia prendere gioco di noi.
> Sono un po' di giorni che si sta meglio, tanto da mettere in discussione se abbiamo davvero bisogno di un aiuto esterno.
> 
> Ieri sera metto a posto in rete le foto, ne abbiamo una caterva, e mi soffermo su quelle che ritraggono persone che conoscliamo magari anche di sfuggita, fatte a eventi o incontri allargati, per fare puizia.
> ...


Premessa: non ricordo se state ancora assieme, siete separati in casa o separati e basta.
Picchiarlo sarebbe un'ottima cosa, ma non ne vale la pena...se state ancora assieme e con tua moglie vuoi riprovarci, io direi che incontrarlo e fargli capire che sua moglie non gradirebbe sapere, si potrebbe fare.
Ancor di piu' se siete di fatto separati e loro si vedono ancora, anzi proprio perche' lei ti ha chiesto di non fare casino io procederei...


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Una domanda: era lei che taceva l'identità dell'altro o eri tu che lasciavi la cosa in sospeso nel senso che non chiedevi per difenderti? (ovviamente, allo stesso tempo, volevi sapere).
> Si vuole sempre sapere...
> Comunque, è un bene per te averlo scoperto, era uno step a cui dovevi arrivare, giocoforza.


le avevo chiesto solo se lo conoscessi, ma non le avevo chiesto molto altro
in effetti l'ho visto solo una volta ad una festa

mi sto letteralmente trattendendo dall'andare subito
lei mi chiama ogni 2'' per dirmi di non fare pazzie


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Premessa: non ricordo se state ancora assieme, siete separati in casa o separati e basta.
> Picchiarlo sarebbe un'ottima cosa, ma non ne vale la pena...se state ancora assieme e con tua moglie vuoi riprovarci, io direi che incontrarlo e fargli capire che sua moglie non gradirebbe sapere, si potrebbe fare.
> Ancor di piu' se siete di fatto separati e loro si vedono ancora, anzi proprio perche' lei ti ha chiesto di non fare casino io procederei...


noi siamo ancora insieme
tra loro è finita da mesi, ne sono certo


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> noi siamo ancora insieme
> tra loro è finita da mesi, ne sono certo


io lo sfizio me lo leverei. Non andrei dalla moglie, ma un po' di scena con lui per farlo vivere un po' col cagotto, la farei sicuramente.
Dipende anche tanto da che intenzioni hai con tua moglie, se vuoi recuperare e dimenticare, oppure no

Ma, io, tanti scrupoli non me li farei


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io lo sfizio me lo leverei. Non andrei dalla moglie, ma un po' di scena con lui per farlo vivere un po' col cagotto, la farei sicuramente.


mi prudono le mani!!!



ivanl ha detto:


> Dipende anche tanto da che intenzioni hai con tua moglie, se vuoi recuperare e dimenticare, oppure no
> Ma, io, tanti scrupoli non me li farei


si, stiamo cercando di ricostruire e stava anche andando bene
lei mi ha detto proprio di lasciare stare. Non le importa più niente di lui ma non vuole assolutamente casini


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

*NON PASSERA' MAI*



Pazzesco ha detto:


> A volte pare proprio che il destino si voglia prendere gioco di noi.
> Sono un po' di giorni che si sta meglio, tanto da mettere in discussione se abbiamo davvero bisogno di un aiuto esterno.
> 
> Ieri sera metto a posto in rete le foto, ne abbiamo una caterva, e mi soffermo su quelle che ritraggono persone che conoscliamo magari anche di sfuggita, fatte a eventi o incontri allargati, per fare puizia.
> ...


Molti dicono di aver superato la cosa ... beati loro. A me non passerà mai. Però non ho verso di lui la rabbia che si scatena in te. Sarà perché io sono an ora nel dubbio o perchè è cambiato il mio atteggiamento con lei o entrambe le cose. Anche io so dove lavora.


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> mi prudono le mani!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti, se vuoi davvero ricostruire e, se fai la scena, lei prende e ti molla...allora lascia stare. Ma, se sei nella posizione che lei vuol farsi perdonare a tutti costi, io procederei...
Scena:
entri in banca con faccia incazzata, vai dove sta lui saltando la fila (se sta allo sportello) o entrando nel suo ufficio e gli dici: "tu sai chi sono, hai 10 secondi per uscire da qui e parliamo, altrimenti lo faccio qui"
Lui, per forza di cose, esce e li' dai sfogo alla tua fantasia per farlo cagare sotto per i prossimi 3 anni. Mani a posto, sorriso di circostanza, mi raccomando


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

**



Pazzesco ha detto:


> Non le importa più niente di lui ma non vuole assolutamente casini


Ci sono delle frasi tipo ... non so che mi è preso ... potessi tornare indietro ... che mi fanno più incazzare di ciò che ha fatto ... non mi importa niente di lui .... non voglio casini ... sono altre due di quelle frasi. Non si possono sentire. Ti prego risparmiamele, non solo per me ma anche per te. 
IPAZIAAAAA ... DOVE SEI? ..... è ora della birra ...


----------



## Falcor (27 Novembre 2015)

Escludendo ogni reazione che implichi violenza per me sei autorizzato a fare tutto. Come dice ivan io paura gliela metterei.

Diciamo anche basta a sti amanti che portano sconquasso nelle nostre vite e poi van via senza colpo ferire continuando la loro bella vita. Intanto la moglie avrebbe diritto a sapere cosa andava facendo il maritino. Poi anche tua moglie non ha nessun diritto a dirti cosa fare e cosa non fare. Non mi pare ti abbia chiesto il permesso prima di andar con lui. E deve scegliere,  è più importante salvaguardare LUI o le tue esigenze di mettere un punto alla cosa? Non ho mai capito questa voglia delle mogli traditrici di tutelare gli ex amanti.

Quindi Pazzesco va da lui e fagli capire che puoi rovinarlo quando e come ti pare.


----------



## Nicka (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Diciamo anche basta a sti amanti che portano sconquasso nelle  nostre vite e poi van via senza colpo ferire continuando la loro bella  vita. Intanto la moglie avrebbe diritto a sapere cosa andava facendo il  maritino. Poi anche tua moglie non ha nessun diritto a dirti cosa fare e  cosa non fare. Non mi pare ti abbia chiesto il permesso prima di andar  con lui. E deve scegliere,  è più importante salvaguardare LUI o le tue  esigenze di mettere un punto alla cosa?


Vabbè.


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè.


Nickuccia, io immagino che il tuo commento si riferisca all'informare la moglie di lui ignara...li' posso anche condividere, ma un po' di cagotto a lui non mi dire che non sia giusto farlo prendere...


----------



## Nicka (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Nickuccia, io immagino che il tuo commento si riferisca all'informare la moglie di lui ignara...li' posso anche condividere, ma un po' di cagotto a lui non mi dire che non sia giusto farlo prendere...


No Ivan, mi spiace...è una cosa che in generale a me non va bene.
Il cagotto lo faccia venire alla sua signora, non ad altri. 
Per intenderci, se a me fosse venuta la gentile consorte armata di mazza e bastoni per mettermi paura le avrei gentilmente fatto notare che lo stronzo era il marito, non io. O almeno non del tutto io, mettiamola così va.


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No Ivan, mi spiace...è una cosa che in generale a me non va bene.
> Il cagotto lo faccia venire alla sua signora, non ad altri.
> Per intenderci, se a me fosse venuta la gentile consorte armata di mazza e bastoni per mettermi paura le avrei gentilmente fatto notare che lo stronzo era il marito, non io. O almeno non del tutto io, mettiamola così va.


si, ma infatti...io non ho mai detto che la colpa sia dell'amante e non del traditore, figurati..anzi al 90% la colpa e' del traditore. 
Cio' non toglie che il cagotto l'amante se lo merita.
Poi, vista la preoccupazione della moglie, pazzesco prenderebbe due piccioni con una fava


----------



## JON (27 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> A volte pare proprio che il destino si voglia prendere gioco di noi.
> Sono un po' di giorni che si sta meglio, tanto da mettere in discussione se abbiamo davvero bisogno di un aiuto esterno.
> 
> Ieri sera metto a posto in rete le foto, ne abbiamo una caterva, e mi soffermo su quelle che ritraggono persone che conoscliamo magari anche di sfuggita, fatte a eventi o incontri allargati, per fare puizia.
> ...


Mi sono sempre chiesto il perché tu non abbia approfondito la conoscenza dell'identità del tizio a tempo debito. Questa cosa ti riporta di sicuro indietro.

Dato che provi sensazioni di stupore e sconcerto, come quelle che si hanno nel momento della scoperta, quello che devi fare ora è concentrarti sulla condizione del tuo rapporto attuale. Tieni presente che tua moglie a chiuso col tizio. Tieni anche presente che ora hai bisogno di sfogarti.

Detto questo, al tuo posto, io un intervento sul tizio lo farei. Ma devi essere lucido, devi evitare che questo momento bruci d'un colpo i progressi fatti. Dovresti anche chiederti cosa spereresti di ottenere da un eventuale faccia a faccia.
Il tuo istinto di odio è pienamente comprensibile, ma in questo caso pugni, calci e metodiche simili non servono se non a peggiorare la situazione...purtroppo. L'unica cosa che puoi fare è tenerlo in scacco minacciandolo di informare la moglie. Chiamalo e vedi di che pasta è fatto.

L'ideale sarebbe che riuscissi a dimenticarlo, quantomeno a sentirlo poco "presente". Il problema è che arriva fuori tempo, quindi, ripeto, dovevi occuparti di lui da subito. Ora puoi farlo ugualmente, ma cerca di non perdere la lucidità che avevi riacquisito.


----------



## JON (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Molti dicono di aver superato la cosa ... beati loro. A me non passerà mai. Però non ho verso di lui la rabbia che si scatena in te. Sarà perché io sono an ora nel dubbio o perchè è cambiato il mio atteggiamento con lei o entrambe le cose. Anche io so dove lavora.


Ma sarà più che altro perché lo conosci. La rabbia di pazzesco adesso dipende proprio da questa novità.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma sarà più che altro perché lo conosci. La rabbia di pazzesco adesso dipende proprio da questa novità.


No, non lo conosco. So chi è ed ho scoperto da pochissimo dove lavora, praticamente da quando ho iniziato a scrivere sul forum.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> mi prudono le mani!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LASCIA PERDERE.
Concentrati sul tuo rapporto.
L'altro non vederlo neppure.
Non fare cazzate.


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Escludendo ogni reazione che implichi violenza per me sei autorizzato a fare tutto. Come dice ivan io paura gliela metterei.
> 
> Diciamo anche basta a sti amanti che portano sconquasso nelle nostre vite e poi van via senza colpo ferire continuando la loro bella vita. Intanto la moglie avrebbe diritto a sapere cosa andava facendo il maritino. Poi anche tua moglie non ha nessun diritto a dirti cosa fare e cosa non fare. Non mi pare ti abbia chiesto il permesso prima di andar con lui. E deve scegliere,  è più importante salvaguardare LUI o le tue esigenze di mettere un punto alla cosa? *Non ho mai capito questa voglia delle mogli traditrici di tutelare gli ex amanti.
> *
> Quindi Pazzesco va da lui e fagli capire che puoi rovinarlo quando e come ti pare.


credo che piuttosto sia il desiderio sincero di non saperne più nulla e pensare esclusivamente alla coppia...una volta deciso di stare assieme, in fondo l'amante potrebbe essere stato chiunque, non ha più molta importanza, secondo me


----------



## JON (27 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> *credo che piuttosto sia il desiderio sincero di non saperne più nulla e pensare esclusivamente alla coppia*...una volta deciso di stare assieme, in fondo l'amante potrebbe essere stato chiunque, non ha più molta importanza, secondo me


Credo anch'io. Poi meno polvere si alza meglio è.


----------



## Falcor (27 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ma è certo che la colpa è anche del traditore, anzi è prima del traditore e dopo dell'amante. Però a me sta cosa che gli amanti continuano liberi e felici la loro vita passando alla vittima successiva a me fa rabbia. E comunque io sono sempre per la scelta. La povera moglie di quell'uomo perché non dovrebbe sapere che uomo ha accanto?


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> credo che piuttosto sia il desiderio sincero di non saperne più nulla e pensare esclusivamente alla coppia...una volta deciso di stare assieme, in fondo l'amante potrebbe essere stato chiunque, non ha più molta importanza, secondo me


Ci si dimentica che agli amanti si è voluto bene.
E che oltre a tutelare l'amante la moglie tutela la storia che ha avuto con lui e quindi una parte di sé che è stata importante, anche se fa male riconoscerlo da chi è tradito.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Nicka ma è certo che la colpa è anche del traditore, anzi è prima del traditore e dopo dell'amante. Però a me sta cosa che gli amanti continuano liberi e felici la loro vita passando alla vittima successiva a me fa rabbia. E comunque io sono sempre per la scelta. L*a povera moglie di quell'uomo perché non dovrebbe sapere che uomo ha accanto?*


Perché non serve a nulla spargere sofferenza.
Sarebbe solo una vendetta.


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Perché non serve a nulla spargere sofferenza.
> *Sarebbe solo una vendetta.*


che ha il suo bel perché...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> che ha il suo bel perché...


Già ... avrebbe il suo bel perché. Non è però il mio caso.


----------



## Falcor (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ci si dimentica che agli amanti si è voluto bene.
> E che oltre a tutelare l'amante la moglie tutela la storia che ha avuto con lui e quindi una parte di sé che è stata importante, anche se fa male riconoscerlo da chi è tradito.


Ecco bravo. Io penso che molte lo facciano perché sotto sotto all'amante continuano a voler bene e non vogliono che passi un guaio. E questo per me è un tradimento anche peggiore del precedente.



ivanl ha detto:


> che ha il suo bel perché...


Pare che solo io e te siamo i cattivoni che vogliono rovinare la vita a questi poveri amanti. Che han fatto di male dopotutto. Solo somministrare dosi di energie cinetica sotto forma di stantuffate alle persone che amavamo. Cambia tutto a dire "caro ho preso un pene che non era il tuo oggi" oppure "caro oggi mi han elargito un po di energia cinetica, ora la riconverto facendo le pulizie".


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco bravo. Io penso che molte lo facciano perché sotto sotto all'amante continuano a voler bene e non vogliono che passi un guaio. E questo per me è un tradimento anche peggiore del precedente.
> 
> 
> 
> Pare che solo io e te siamo i cattivoni che vogliono rovinare la vita a questi poveri amanti. Che han fatto di male dopotutto. Solo somministrare dosi di energie cinetica sotto forma di stantuffate alle persone che amavamo. Cambia tutto a dire "caro ho preso un pene che non era il tuo oggi" oppure "caro oggi mi han elargito un po di energia cinetica, ora la riconverto facendo le pulizie".


pensa che io sto cosi', pur non essendo stato tradito; figurati se succedeva


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco bravo. Io penso che molte lo facciano perché sotto sotto all'amante continuano a voler bene e non vogliono che passi un guaio. E questo per me è un tradimento anche peggiore del precedente.
> 
> 
> 
> Pare che solo io e te siamo i cattivoni che vogliono rovinare la vita a questi poveri amanti. Che han fatto di male dopotutto. Solo somministrare dosi di energie cinetica sotto forma di stantuffate alle persone che amavamo. Cambia tutto a dire "caro ho preso un pene che non era il tuo oggi" oppure "caro oggi mi han elargito un po di energia cinetica, ora la riconverto facendo le pulizie".


Quoto interamente ... poi non ho ancora deciso di incontrarlo per scelta. Il giorno che lo incontrerò sarà quello in cui avrò messo la parola fine alla mia storia.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

Guardare l'amante piuttosto che la moglie è spostare altrove il problema.
E' la moglie che ha scelto di tradire e avere una relazione extraconiugale, con chi non ha importanza.
E la moglie non è una minus habens che si fa circuire da qualcuno: è una persona adulta che ha fatto una scelta della quale è unicamente responsabile.


----------



## Falcor (27 Novembre 2015)

Ma nessuno dice che la moglie è innocente.

Come dire che i drogati han scelto di drogarsi e gli spacciatori non vanno puniti. Intanto l'amante poteva starsene a casuccia sua invece che andare con una sposata/fidanzata. Non so perché su questo forum l'amante sia più tutelato dei panda.


----------



## Spot (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma nessuno dice che la moglie è innocente.
> 
> Come dire che i drogati han scelto di drogarsi e gli spacciatori non vanno puniti. Intanto l'amante poteva starsene a casuccia sua invece che andare con una sposata/fidanzata. Non so perché su questo forum l'amante sia più tutelato dei panda.


Perchè l'amante non ha nessun patto col tradito.
Danny ha perfettamente ragione.
Quando si elaborano certe cose tenere presente la figura dell'amante è totalmente inutile oltre che pericolosamente fuorviante.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco bravo. Io penso che molte lo facciano perché sotto sotto all'amante continuano a voler bene e non vogliono che passi un guaio. E questo per me è un tradimento anche peggiore del precedente.
> 
> .


Ma perché?
Ti aspetti che una persona che ha avuto una storia con un'altra persona, e che magari è finita solo perché è stata scoperta, poi la rinneghi completamente?
Sarebbe molto cinico, una visione dei rapporti puramente utilitaristica.
Il tradimento per chi l'ha vissuto non è quello che percepiamo noi da traditi: è un'esperienza spesso molto piacevole, in alcuni casi anche di più.
Non se ne esce così, di punto in bianco, solo per ritornare nei ranghi.
Facciamocene una ragione.
E soprattutto partiamo da questo, dal guardare il rapporto che rimane con la moglie, senza pensare a vendicarsi di amanti et similia. 
E senza pensare che noi traditi, sentendoci nel giusto, si abbia tutte le ragioni per pretendere dagli altri cose che devono avvenire solo spontaneamente.


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma nessuno dice che la moglie è innocente.
> 
> Come dire che i drogati han scelto di drogarsi e gli spacciatori non vanno puniti. Intanto l'amante poteva starsene a casuccia sua invece che andare con una sposata/fidanzata. *Non so perché su questo forum l'amante sia più tutelato dei panda*.



secondo me piuttosto l'amante non è responsabile del comportamento della traditrice, che è la prima a non avere avuto rispetto del marito e della coppia, nel senso che come si potrebbe pretendere rispetto da parte di un terzo, se nemmeno un membro della coppia ne ha per l'altro membro?
poi secondo me l'amante sta a sentire la canzone che gli canta il traditore/trice, in fondo che ne sa della coppia? 

detto questo, personalmente concordo nell'evitare accuratamente di andarsi a infilare in storie con gente già impegnata (anche solo per evitare di trovarsi mogli, mariti e parentado vario sotto casa)


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

*STRA....STRA....STRA....QUOTO*



Falcor ha detto:


> Ma nessuno dice che la moglie è innocente.
> 
> Come dire che i drogati han scelto di drogarsi e gli spacciatori non vanno puniti. Intanto l'amante poteva starsene a casuccia sua invece che andare con una sposata/fidanzata. Non so perché su questo forum l'amante sia più tutelato dei panda.


Non lo so neanche io.


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Guardare l'amante piuttosto che la moglie è spostare altrove il problema.
> E' la moglie che ha scelto di tradire e avere una relazione extraconiugale, con chi non ha importanza.
> E la moglie non è una minus habens che si fa circuire da qualcuno: è una persona adulta che ha fatto una scelta della quale è unicamente responsabile.


quoto


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> quoto


si, ma nessuno sostiene il contrario, e' danny che fuorvia.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Perchè l'amante non ha nessun patto col tradito.
> Danny ha perfettamente ragione.
> Quando si elaborano certe cose tenere presente la figura dell'amante è totalmente inutile oltre che pericolosamente fuorviante.


Certo, nel mio caso non ha nessun patto con me, però mi ha rovinato il matrimonio. Neanche io ho nessun patto con lui, per cui mi sento libero di rovinarsi il matrimonio ... aggiungo e di farmi sua moglie, dato che non aspetta altro.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Perchè l'amante non ha nessun patto col tradito.
> Danny ha perfettamente ragione.
> Quando si elaborano certe cose tenere presente la figura dell'amante è totalmente inutile oltre che pericolosamente fuorviante.


Mi spiego.  Parlo in prima persona ma non parlo di me. Nel mio caso non so neanche se è sposato.


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, ma nessuno sostiene il contrario, e' danny che fuorvia.


secondo me alla fine ci si dovrebbe rendere conto che l'amante potrebbe essere stato CHIUNQUE (= che cambierebbe?? nulla)
quindi mica ce la si può prendere con chiunque, no?


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me alla fine ci si dovrebbe rendere conto che l'amante potrebbe essere stato CHIUNQUE (= che cambierebbe?? nulla)
> quindi mica ce la si può prendere con chiunque, no?


in generale, no. Con il chiunque specifico, si. 
Come hai scritto prima, se te la fai con una/o sposata/o e lo sei a tua volta, metti in conto di poterti ficcare nei casini. Non ti lamentare se succede, allora.
Ne' puoi stracciarti le vesti se il tradito viene a dire due paroline a te e/o al tuo coniuge


----------



## Spot (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Certo, nel mio caso non ha nessun patto con me, però mi ha rovinato il matrimonio. Neanche io ho nessun patto con lui, per cui mi sento libero di rovinarsi il matrimonio ... aggiungo e di farmi sua moglie, dato che non aspetta altro.


E per quale motivo lo faresti?



free ha detto:


> secondo me alla fine ci si dovrebbe rendere conto che l'amante potrebbe essere stato CHIUNQUE (= che cambierebbe?? nulla)
> quindi mica ce la si può prendere con chiunque, no?


Straquotone. Ma rendersene conto anche all'inizio non fa male.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E per quale motivo lo faresti?


Per fargli provare in parte quello che ho provato io e se non gliene importa nulla della moglie per rendergli pan per focaccia. Semmai dovessi farlo sarebbero questi i motivi.


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> E per quale motivo lo faresti?


Vendetta, pura e semplice (e neanche censurabile, peraltro)


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> in generale, no. Con il chiunque specifico, si.
> Come hai scritto prima, se te la fai con una/o sposata/o e lo sei a tua volta, metti in conto di poterti ficcare nei casini. Non ti lamentare se succede, allora.
> Ne' puoi stracciarti le vesti se il tradito viene a dire due paroline a te e/o al tuo coniuge


bè non sempre...se per es. il traditore/trice ha raccontato all'amante che sono separati in casa da secoli, non fanno più sesso da ere geologiche?? 
"chiunque", in fondo che ne sa??


----------



## Spot (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Per fargli provare in parte quello che ho provato io e se non gliene importa nulla della moglie per rendergli pan per focaccia. Semmai dovessi farlo sarebbero questi i motivi.


Ma dopo averlo fatto ti renderesti conto che quelle rimangono vite separate dalla tua, magari le cose non andrebbero nemmeno come previsto ma soprattutto non ne ricaveresti nulla.
O forse si. C'è la possibilità di sentirsi un po' più stupidi e meschini, dopo.

Davvero saresti disposto a sprecare tempo ed energie *tue* per una cosa del genere?


----------



## Falcor (27 Novembre 2015)

In questo forum cercate così tanto spiegazioni filosofiche e introspettive che vi perdete le cose basilari. Non ho detto che l'amante ha colpe esclusive. La colpa è di chi decide di tradire. Ma (bestemmia di vostro gradimento) qua al vostro confronto Ghandi era un violento. Ma qua se uno vi tromba la moglie voi gli porgete anche l'altro buco. Per me l'amante è un pezzo di merda e basta. Ciò che dite ha anche senso ma siam esseri umani e se uno cerca vendetta scusate se è poco.


----------



## Spot (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Vendetta, pura e semplice (e neanche censurabile, peraltro)


No. Ma per me, e sottolineo per me, vendicarsi è una stronzata.
Non che non sia mai stata tentata durante un impeto di rabbia.
Ma rimane una stronzata che toglie e non dà.


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> bè non sempre...se per es. il traditore/trice ha raccontato all'amante che sono separati in casa da secoli, non fanno più sesso da ere geologiche??
> "chiunque", in fondo che ne sa??


se non sei sprovveduto, metti in conto che possano essere delle balle e te ne assumi il rischio


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No. Ma per me, e sottolineo per me, vendicarsi è una stronzata.
> Non che non sia mai stata tentata durante un impeto di rabbia.
> Ma rimane una stronzata che toglie e non dà.


anche secondo me...tante energie convogliate malamente


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> No. Ma per me, e sottolineo per me, vendicarsi è una stronzata.
> Non che non sia mai stata tentata durante un impeto di rabbia.
> Ma rimane una stronzata che toglie e non dà.


Puo' essere che tu abbia ragione, ma a me qualche soddisfazione la darebbe...
Per quel che mi riguarda, se non sono passato a vie di fatto (ovviamente rigorosamente per interposta persona) e' stato solo perche', dopotutto, piu' che tentare un approccio un po' "materiale", lo stronzo non aveva fatto. Tant'è che me la sono presa 1000 volte piu' con mia moglie che sulla cosa ci aveva ricamato un po' troppo...


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> se non sei sprovveduto, metti in conto che possano essere delle balle e te ne assumi il rischio


e se l'amante si è innamorato del/la presunto/a separato/a in casa??
non sempre l'amante è un bieco calcolatore come lo disegni tu, no?


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> e se l'amante si è innamorato del/la presunto/a separato/a in casa??
> non sempre l'amante è un bieco calcolatore come lo disegni tu, no?


cazzi sua, mi spiace


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

Bene.
Andate e menato l'amante.
E poi tornate a casa dalla moglie.
E le dite "L'ho menato quello stronzo".
Ovvero quell'uomo con cui lei ha scelto di avere una storia.
Vostra moglie cosa penserà di voi?



Non si impone a una donna di restare con noi, le si dà modo di scegliere da sola cosa fare.


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> cazzi sua, mi spiace



ma infatti secondo me il punto è proprio questo: l'amante può essere chiunque che si fa gli affari suoi, belli, brutti o medi che siano...di più non sappiamo
invece il traditore/trice lo conosciamo bene! (anche se in effetti ha rivelato all'improvviso un aspetto sconosciuto della sua personalità:singleeye


----------



## Spot (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> In questo forum cercate così tanto spiegazioni filosofiche e introspettive che vi perdete le cose basilari. Non ho detto che l'amante ha colpe esclusive. La colpa è di chi decide di tradire. Ma (bestemmia di vostro gradimento) qua al vostro confronto Ghandi era un violento. Ma qua se uno vi tromba la moglie voi gli porgete anche l'altro buco. Per me l'amante è un pezzo di merda e basta. Ciò che dite ha anche senso ma siam esseri umani e se uno cerca vendetta scusate se è poco.


Non è filosofia. E non è porgere l'altro buco.
Come essere umano, però, se vengo ferita so che non guarisco ferendo.
E come essere umano per sopravvivere ho bisogno di vedere determinate cose quando mi guardo allo specchio. 
Finchè le vedo, gli altri possono farmi male fino ad un certo punto. Se le tolgo, mi faccio male da sola. E al farsi male da soli non c'è limite.
Questo per me.


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Bene.
> Andate e menato l'amante.
> E poi tornate a casa dalla moglie.
> E le dite "L'ho menato quello stronzo".
> ...


1) chi se ne frega, d'altra parte lei/lui non si e' posto la stessa domanda
2) col cazzo, scusa caro.  O meglio, puo' andare dopo che le/gli si sono fatte vedere TUTTE le consegeuenze della cosa per sé e per chi le/gli sta intorno
Se si tratta di una sbandata senza motivi veramente strutturali, se non è un/a mentecatto/a capisce che forse non vale la pena di fare una cazzata galattica


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

Detto questo, io l'amante stavo per menarlo.
L'ho beccato al ritorno dal motel con mia moglie.
Li aspettavo in un parcheggio.
Me la sarei presa solo con mia moglie, ma lui è sceso dalla macchina per primo e mi è venuto incontro, tendendomi la mano.
Lo ha fatto per assumere un ruolo ben preciso di fronte a mia moglie. Si è messo in mezzo a una questione che era solo nostra.
La stava proteggendo.
Lei era dall'altra parte, ci ha messo un po' prima di fare il giro della macchina, ma io ero già incazzato.
Non con lui perché si trombava mia moglie, ma perché non si era fatto da parte in quel momento.
Perché era rimasto lì, e stava parlando con me. Gli ho urlato. Che se aveva le palle ora poteva pure prendersela e portarsela a casa mia moglie che non la volevo più.
Ho fatto una scenata mentre mia moglie cercava di calmarmi, poi alla fine se ne è andato.
E mia moglie mi è rimasta al fianco cercando di calmarmi.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> 1) chi se ne frega, d'altra parte lei/lui non si e' posto la stessa domanda
> 2) col cazzo, scusa caro.  O meglio, puo' andare dopo che le/gli si sono fatte vedere TUTTE le consegeuenze della cosa per sé e per chi le/gli sta intorno
> Se si tratta di una sbandata senza motivi veramente strutturali, se non è un/a mentecatto/a *capisce* che forse non vale la pena di fare una cazzata galattica


Ma anche no, dai.


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Detto questo, io l'amante stavo per menarlo.
> L'ho beccato al ritorno dal motel con mia moglie.
> Li aspettavo in un parcheggio.
> Me la sarei presa solo con mia moglie, ma lui è sceso dalla macchina per primo e mi è venuto incontro, tendendomi la mano.
> ...


lo so, io lo avrei lasciato a terra li' nel parcheggio proprio per lo stesso motivo. Per questo hai  la mia stima. Anche se non condivido la tua visione 'fatalista' della cosa


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no, dai.


e allora hai sposato un/a mentecatto/a ed e' meglio lasciarlo/a andare con l'amante, a 'sto punto.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e allora hai sposato un/a mentecatto/a ed e' meglio lasciarlo/a andare con l'amante, a 'sto punto.


Non è facendo paura all'amante che si risolve la questione.
Chi ha tradito non è l'esterno, chi ha scelto di mettere a rischio il matrimonio è una sola persona.
Ed è solo a quella che bisogna guardare.
Se lei ha deciso veramente di restare solo con il marito, si deve accettare  questa situazione senza cercare vendette inutili,  con persone che non hanno alcun rapporto con noi. Si deve pensare solo a come ripartire, senza offrire alcuna sponda al rancore.
Se lei ha deciso di continuare a tradirci invece non ci saranno cazzi e mazzate all'amante che tengano.
E l'unica soluzione è la separazione.


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2015)

Non ha alcun senso andare a parlare con la persona con cui si e' stati traditi,  anzi, quasi  sempre ci si fa del male a farlo perche' se trovi una persona cattiva e vendicativa,  e' capace di raccontare cose, che non saprai mai se vere o meno, o ingigantite, , dolorose.

Meno ancora ha senso se si decide di proseguire nella relazione.

Altra cosa e' pretendere da chi ci ha tradito la verita', o perlomeno esigere  che rispondano ai nostri perche'.

Andare poi a fare del male al coniuge ignaro di tutto pura cattiveria.
Ed anche li dalle conseguenze  imprevedibili.

NON possiamo sapere le conseguenze.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma dopo averlo fatto ti renderesti conto che quelle rimangono vite separate dalla tua, magari le cose non andrebbero nemmeno come previsto ma soprattutto non ne ricaveresti nulla.
> O forse si. C'è la possibilità di sentirsi un po' più stupidi e meschini, dopo.
> 
> Davvero saresti disposto a sprecare tempo ed energie *tue* per una cosa del genere?


Non ne sono sicuro. Ma se lo facessi sarebbe solo per i motivi che ti ho detto, di questo sono sicuro. Aggiungo che la mia meschinità non sarebbe diversa dalla loro.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> lo so, io lo avrei lasciato a terra li' nel parcheggio proprio per lo stesso motivo. Per questo hai  la mia stima. Anche se non condivido la tua visione '*fatalista*' della cosa


... prima di tutto NON è detto che non accada il contrario, e lo dico io che sono alto 1,86 e ho fatto anni di arti marziali... dal momento che potresti anche beccare uno più determinato e forte di te.
In ogni caso, potresti anche rischiare una denuncia... e non ne vale la pena rovinarsi la vita per questo.
Ci sono una quantità di donne fuori che... no, dai, non ne vale la pena.
Sì, sono fatalista: in amore comanda solo chi ama. 
Se è amore, ovviamente.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non ne sono sicuro. Ma se lo facessi sarebbe solo per i motivi che ti ho detto, di questo sono sicuro. Aggiungo che la mia *meschinità* *non sarebbe diversa* dalla loro.


Uhm...
Ma essere migliori no?
Sentirsi al di sopra?
Se io giudico meschino qualcun altro, non mi sento meglio ad abbassarmi allo stesso livello.
Piuttosto il contrario.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Bene.
> Andate e menato l'amante.
> E poi tornate a casa dalla moglie.
> E le dite "L'ho menato quello stronzo".
> ...


Per quanto mi riguarda ho già detto che andrei da lui a storia chiusa. Una volta che chiusa la storia quello che penserebbe di me, essendo mia moglie e conoscendomi bene, sarebbe l'ha fatto per dispetto, per vendetta. Capirebbe.


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> ... prima di tutto NON è detto che non accada il contrario, e lo dico io che sono alto 1,86 e ho fatto anni di arti marziali... dal momento che potresti anche beccare uno più determinato e forte di te.
> In ogni caso, potresti anche rischiare una denuncia... e non ne vale la pena rovinarsi la vita per questo.
> Ci sono una quantità di donne fuori che... no, dai, non ne vale la pena.
> Sì, sono fatalista: in amore comanda solo chi ama.
> Se è amore, ovviamente.


il prenderle anziche' darle e' messo in conto...per quello io, per il tizio, avevo trovato qualcuno anziche' provvedere direttamente 
sul resto, boh, non so se sono d'accordo


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda ho già detto che andrei da lui a storia chiusa. Una volta che chiusa la storia quello che penserebbe di me, essendo mia moglie e conoscendomi bene, sarebbe l'ha fatto per dispetto, per vendetta. Capirebbe.



A storia chiusa chissenefrega dell'altra?

Saro' strana io ma dopo un mese già me ne fregavo dell'altra,  e se mi faceva incazzare era solo perche' la stronza ha coinvolto le mie figlie, cosa di cui poi ha chiesto scusa ma grazie al cazzo, dopo.

E rispetto  ad altri avrei ancora più motivi per prendernela con lei, si e' invaghita di mio marito e non ha mollato l'osso per due mesi, io lontana, lei 30 anni meno, sta cretina.

Poi mi viene a dire che ha buttato sei anni di vita, vaffanculo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Detto questo, io l'amante stavo per menarlo.
> L'ho beccato al ritorno dal motel con mia moglie.
> Li aspettavo in un parcheggio.
> Me la sarei presa solo con mia moglie, ma lui è sceso dalla macchina per primo e mi è venuto incontro, tendendomi la mano.
> ...


Tanto lei era già calma ... appena scesa dal motel .... guarda non sono cattivo, ma neanche un santo. Se io scendesse dal motel e venissi beccato con l'amante dovrei anche a mettermi a urlare perché mia moglie mi ha beccato?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Guardare l'amante piuttosto che la moglie è spostare altrove il problema.
> E' la moglie che ha scelto di tradire e avere una relazione extraconiugale, con chi non ha importanza.
> E la moglie non è una minus habens che si fa circuire da qualcuno: è una persona adulta che ha fatto una scelta della quale è unicamente responsabile.


Farfalla esci da questo corpo


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Tanto lei *era già calma* ... appena scesa dal motel .... guarda non sono cattivo, ma neanche un santo. Se io scendesse dal motel e venissi beccato con l'amante dovrei anche a mettermi a urlare perché mia moglie mi ha beccato?


 Beh credimi che di tranquillo non c'è nessuno in quelle situazioni...


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Farfalla esci da questo corpo


Se dico che mi stai possedendo poi... chissà cosa si dirà in futuro.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> ... prima di tutto NON è detto che non accada il contrario, e lo dico io che sono alto 1,86 e ho fatto anni di arti marziali... dal momento che potresti anche beccare uno più determinato e forte di te.
> In ogni caso, potresti anche rischiare una denuncia... e non ne vale la pena rovinarsi la vita per questo.
> Ci sono una quantità di donne fuori che... no, dai, non ne vale la pena.
> Sì, sono fatalista: in amore comanda solo chi ama.
> Se è amore, ovviamente.


In amore comanda chi non ama. Chi ama subisce anche i torti dell'altro,  chi non ama se ne va al primo starnuto, se gli conviene.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> lo so, io lo avrei lasciato a terra li' nel parcheggio proprio per lo stesso motivo. Per questo hai  la mia stima. Anche se non condivido la tua visione 'fatalista' della cosa


Io ci avrei lasciato la moglie


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Se dico che mi stai possedendo poi... chissà cosa si dirà in futuro.


Azz è vero e tenendo conto che tua moglie potrebbe sapere che ci conosciamo di persona rischio per la seconda volta e SENZA TROMBARE di prenderle


----------



## Nicka (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Nicka ma è certo che la colpa è anche del traditore, anzi è prima del traditore e dopo dell'amante. Però a me sta cosa che gli amanti continuano liberi e felici la loro vita passando alla vittima successiva a me fa rabbia. E comunque io sono sempre per la scelta. La povera moglie di quell'uomo perché non dovrebbe sapere che uomo ha accanto?


Ma quale vittima???
Ma scherziamo?!
Io ho continuato libera e felice la mia vita e ho avuto altre esperienze, mò devo stare a pensare di essere vista come carnefice...ma robe da matti dai...
La povera moglie di quell'uomo ha accanto un uomo che non conosce, ma non compete a nessuno informarla.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Ma essere migliori no?
> Sentirsi al di sopra?
> Se io giudico meschino qualcun altro, non mi sento meglio ad abbassarmi allo stesso livello.
> Piuttosto il contrario.


Non ho mai detto di essere migliore di qualcun altro. Non mi interessa essere migliore di qualcun altro. Quando dico che sono cambiato, che la situazione che ho vissuto mi ha cambiato, significa anche questo. Per cui, a storia chiusa, dovessi fare quello che ho detto ... e non sono sicuro che lo farei ... sicuramente i motivi sarebbero quelli che ho citato. Migliore o peggiore di loro ... non mi è mai interessata questa valutazione, come non è mai interessata a loro.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Azz è vero e tenendo conto che tua moglie potrebbe sapere che ci conosciamo di persona rischio per la seconda volta e SENZA TROMBARE di prenderle


Hai ragione... no, qui dobbiamo rimediare.




















Trombiamo.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

Informazione di servizio: il post sopra era uno scherzo.
(ogni tanto si scherza anche tra noi per alleggerire gli argomenti)


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> A storia chiusa chissenefrega dell'altra?
> 
> Saro' strana io ma dopo un mese già me ne fregavo dell'altra,  e se mi faceva incazzare era solo perche' la stronza ha coinvolto le mie figlie, cosa di cui poi ha chiesto scusa ma grazie al cazzo, dopo.
> 
> ...


Mi piaci disincantata. Ma ognuno di noi reagisce diversamente. Ad esempio io non conosco nessuno che nelle mie stesse condizioni ha scelto di restare. Ma non per questo non capisco o non condivido la scelta. Ok, era una sua decisione, l'ha presa. Nel mio caso è una mia decisione, la prendo. So però che, per come la penso io,  non andrei mai da lui se decidessi di rimanere con mia moglie.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto di essere migliore di qualcun altro. Non mi interessa essere migliore di qualcun altro. Quando dico che sono cambiato, che la situazione che ho vissuto mi ha cambiato, significa anche questo. Per cui, *a storia chiusa*, *dovessi fare quello che ho detto *... e non sono sicuro che lo farei ... sicuramente i motivi sarebbero quelli che ho citato. Migliore o peggiore di loro ... non mi è mai interessata questa valutazione, come non è mai interessata a loro.


Torno serio.
A tutti cambiano questi accadimenti.
Si perde la verginità un'altra volta. Si diventa più consapevoli.
Mi son reso conto che certe cose che credevo granitiche lo sono solo illusoriamente.
Ed ero presuntuoso come chi pensava che il sole ruotasse attorno alla Terra.
Non sono migliore, sono diverso. E lo sarò ancora.
Sul neretto: c'è una contraddizione in quello che affermi.
Non è una storia chiusa quella in cui percepisci il desiderio di vendicarti.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> stavo pensando di stampare delle magliette gialle con su scritto "Fiducia ingenua offresi" per poi frequentarci tra di noi


Io non ne ho più da offrire :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ieri è stata una giornata campale.
> Siamo andati a chiedere un finanziamento ed abbiamo invece praticamente venduto l'azienda (la nostra 'start up').
> Ho lavorato intensamente per questa società, e, dopo la trattativa, il mio socio (sigh di ampia maggiornanza...) ha avuto elogi sperticati, ho ricevuto una proposta dalla controparte (estera) e una promessa di contatto dagli advisor. Un avvocato donna mi è parsa quasi presa, anche il suo capo...Nell'insieme l'autostima ne ha grandemente beneficiato, per un pò.
> 
> ...


Lo sguardo della commessa vi ha rimandato un'immagine lusinghiera che vi ha ha donato la possibilità di guardarvi e vedervi coppia.

Bello.

Penso che non ci rendiamo conto che tutti hanno bisogno di sguardi benevoli sinceri.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Torno serio.
> A tutti cambiano questi accadimenti.
> Si perde la verginità un'altra volta. Si diventa più consapevoli.
> Mi son reso conto che certe cose che credevo granitiche lo sono solo illusoriamente.
> ...


Danny per storia chiusa intendevo ....quella con mia moglie. Se decidessi di non stare più insieme a mia moglie potrei pensare di andare da lui e, ho aggiunto,  anche in questo caso non è detto che lo farei ma sono sicuro che se lo facessi sarebbe per i motivi che ho detto.


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Mi piaci disincantata. Ma ognuno di noi reagisce diversamente. Ad esempio io non conosco nessuno che nelle mie stesse condizioni ha scelto di restare. Ma non per questo non capisco o non condivido la scelta. Ok, era una sua decisione, l'ha presa. Nel mio caso è una mia decisione, la prendo. So però che, per come la penso io,  non andrei mai da lui se decidessi di rimanere con mia moglie.



E fai benissimo.  

Sul fatto del restare e' un lungo discorso e resta aperto.


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sguardo della commessa vi ha rimandato un'immagine lusinghiera che vi ha ha donato la possibilità di guardarvi e vedervi coppia.
> 
> Bello.
> 
> Penso che non ci rendiamo conto che tutti hanno bisogno di sguardi benevoli sinceri.



A me invece  disturba  essere presi a modello come famiglia da chi ignora  tutto, allo stesso tempo non puoi certo appendere i manifesti.

Del resto ho scoperto cose di coppie anziane apparentemente unitissime per cui non faro' mai piu' apprezzamenti apparenti su nessuno. 

NON mi interessa apparire agli occhi degli altri,  mi sarebbe piaciuto esserlo davvero per noi due. Pazienza.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



disincantata ha detto:


> A me invece  disturba  essere presi a modello come famiglia da chi ignora  tutto, allo stesso tempo non puoi certo appendere i manifesti.
> 
> Del resto ho scoperto cose di coppie anziane apparentemente unitissime per cui non faro' mai piu' apprezzamenti apparenti su nessuno.
> 
> NON mi interessa apparire agli occhi degli altri,  mi sarebbe piaciuto esserlo davvero per noi due. Pazienza.


Quoto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> E fai benissimo.
> 
> Sul fatto del restare e' un lungo discorso e resta aperto.


Perché discorso lungo e aperto?


----------



## oro.blu (27 Novembre 2015)

*le storie strane sempre a me...*

è terrificante... io non volevo parlare con l'amante, la odiavo già abbastanza così, ma lei "doveva" parlarmi, spiegarmi perché era diventata l'amante...spiegarmi ogni dettaglio. Spiegarmi perché dopo anni l'aveva cercato.
Non vi sto a raccontare i dettagli (per il momento) altrimenti ne viene fuori una storia grottesca come il mio primo pos.... Ma vi assicuro che dopo due ore di racconto se avessi potuto ucciderla lo avrei fatto, il fatto e che nel mentre ho pianto talmente tanto che non avevo più le forze.
alla fine, quando se ne andata aveva fatto talmente la figura della stronza pu...na che mio marito sembrava quasi innocente...


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Perché discorso lungo e aperto?



Lungo  perche'  purtroppo non puoi fare una scelta guardando solo alla coppia,  sarebbe molto semplice e finirebbe quasi sempre con un addio.

SI viene condizionati  dalla situazione famigliare,  figli, salute dei figli, casa, soldi, parenti, tutto un insieme che ti blocca per mesi e mesi prima di prendere una decisione e nel frattempo la rabbia ed il dolore forte sono passati, ti riabitui  alla vita in coppia, valuti e rivaluti il tutto e pur stando bene ogni tanto il dubbio ancora ti viene. NON chiudi definitivamente l'ipotesi separazione. Trovi un tuo modo di vivere al meglio. Pero' niente e'come prima ne meglio.  Puoi solo stare egoisticamente benissimo ma e'  forzato il tutto. Te lo imponi. 
Naturalmente il fattore eta'  e' determinante,  ed a me e' scoppiata la bomba a 59 anni. 
Pero' senza figlie e una in particolare credo non sarebbe qui mio marito.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lungo  perche'  purtroppo non puoi fare una scelta guardando solo alla coppia,  sarebbe molto semplice e finirebbe quasi sempre con un addio.
> 
> SI viene condizionati  dalla situazione famigliare,  figli, salute dei figli, casa, soldi, parenti, tutto un insieme che ti blocca per mesi e mesi prima di prendere una decisione e nel frattempo la rabbia ed il dolore forte sono passati, ti riabitui  alla vita in coppia, valuti e rivaluti il tutto e pur stando bene ogni tanto il dubbio ancora ti viene. NON chiudi definitivamente l'ipotesi separazione. Trovi un tuo modo di vivere al meglio. Pero' niente e'come prima ne meglio.  Puoi solo stare egoisticamente benissimo ma e'  forzato il tutto. Te lo imponi.
> Naturalmente il fattore eta'  e' determinante,  ed a me e' scoppiata la bomba a 59 anni.
> Pero' senza figlie e una in particolare credo non sarebbe qui mio marito.


Si. Anche nel mio caso se non ci fossero stati i figli sarebbe probabilmente andata diversamente.


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Si. Anche nel mio caso se non ci fossero stati i figli sarebbe probabilmente andata diversamente.



Ed e' la dimostrazione che l'amore viene dopo sempre ne resti.

Altra cosa e'  stare bene farci ottimo sesso e vivere in pace, quello a noi non manca, mah


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ed e' la dimostrazione che l'amore viene dopo sempre ne resti.
> 
> Altra cosa e'  stare bene farci ottimo sesso e vivere in pace, quello a noi non manca, mah


Nel mio caso è rimasto invariato inizialmente ed è stato il momento più sofferto, poi si è pian piano modificato ed ora mi accorgo che anche se anche scemato e n'è ancora e non è stato sostituito da amore per un'altra persona. Si, ottimo sesso e vivere in pace sono fatti che non sono mai mancati.


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso è rimasto invariato inizialmente ed è stato il momento più sofferto, poi si è pian piano modificato ed ora mi accorgo che anche se anche scemato e n'è ancora e non è stato sostituito da amore per un'altra persona. Si, ottimo sesso e vivere in pace sono fatti che non sono mai mancati.



Piu' o meno anche per me e' andata così, e'normale che dopo i mesi turbolenti della scoperta, drammatici ma intensi come emozioni, cambi qualcosa,  sta a noi farcela bastare o chiudere.


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> mi prudono le mani!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per me lei dovrebbe solo tacere e dirti di fare ciò che ritieni giusto, visto che siete ancora insieme. Lei non vuole *assolutamente* casini? Ma sticazzi proprio. Cosa teme? Di essere sputtanata, che lui si sputtani, che un'eventuale moglie di lui (non ho capito se ne ha) attui qualche ritorsione nei suoi confronti? Te credo che voglia che tutto taccia, ma dovrebbe chiedersi cosa è giusto per te, cosa ti farebbe stare bene, e dovrebbe lasciarti libero, in virtù dell'amore che dice di provare per te, di muoverti come credi, costi quel costi. E assumendosene tutte le responsabilità. Altro che non volere casini.




disincantata ha detto:


> Non ha alcun senso andare a parlare con la persona con cui si e' stati traditi,  anzi, quasi  sempre ci si fa del male a farlo perche' se trovi una persona cattiva e vendicativa,  e' capace di raccontare cose, che non saprai mai se vere o meno, o ingigantite, , dolorose.
> 
> Meno ancora ha senso se si decide di proseguire nella relazione.
> 
> ...


A botta calda in questo luogo mi è stato consigliato a più e più riprese di concentrarmi sulla coppia, visto che la mia tendenza è stata subito quella di riprovarci, e di ignorare la mentecatta/sfigata "chè tanto se non era lei sarebbe stata qualcun'altra". E ci sta. Ho obbedito solo in parte e qualche comunicazione (tutta verità) gliel'ho fatta pervenire ugualmente. Un muro di gomma con me, ma cazziatone a mio marito sul perchè aveva dovuto dirmi proprio tutto e minacce di scandagliarmi i suoi studi legali se avessi osato spedire il nutrito dossier (che ancora conservo) delle sue performaces audio, video, fotografiche e letterarie   presso la ditta del marito. Roba da farmi tremare le vene dei polsi :rotfl:. Fatto (ai tempi) anche un cenno al marito, chè se avesse voluto approfondire, ci avrebbe messo un attimo. Ma anche lì altro muro di gomma. Mi sono fatta l'idea (anche da altri elementi) che sono due che vivono così, due poveracci che scopicchiano con chi capita nel motel dietro casa, magari entrambi al venerdi, perchè quello è il giorno in cui lui esce con gli amici e lei con le amiche (ah ah ah). E alle 23 si telefonano anche, ignari di essere nella stanza accanto o nel motel di fronte ognuno con l'amante di turno. Miseria umana. :unhappy:


Non saprei prendere una posizione netta a riguardo, in generale. Non so cosa sia giusto fare per sè in questi casi, perchè non mischiarsi ma desiderare di farlo è frustrante e sporcarsi nella merda pure non è che sia una bella cosa: la soddisfazione è estemporanea. Va bene, ti faccio nera/o, ti meno, ti sputtano, ti faccio saltare le lentine colorate con un pugno e con un calcio ti sposto una tetta finta facendotela arrivare sulla clavicola, ti s-posiziono pure il culo facendoti scendere una protesi sul cavo popliteo e la quarta operazione al naso te la faccio con queste mani, e dopo che sei diventata il meglio quadro di Picasso vivente a me che me ne viene? No, no, non ci siamo. Se qualcosa la vita m'ha insegnato è che non deturpare me stessa è il regalo migliore che posso rinnovarmi ogni giorno. Ma ogni giorno, eh. Non è detto che domani non sia un giorno diverso :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2015)

Dipende molto anche da che persona e' l'altra.

Io tornassi indietro non ci scambierei una sola parola.  NON ne vale proprio la pena.  E motivi ne avevo tanti e me ne ha dati anche pochi mesi fa.  Ho lasciato  perdere perche' e' davvero una poveretta.  
Dopo 5 mesi gli manda un msg per sapere come sta.
Marzo 2013


A marzo 2015   rastrella mezza Italia in cerca di parenti per dare spiegazioni. ....allucinante. ....nipoti   cognati  ovvio tutti increduli 
.

D'ACCORDO  che il cazzo piae a tuttè,  imparato sul forum, ma rassegnati a 32 anni e trovatene un altro.


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende molto anche da che persona e' l'altra.
> 
> Io tornassi indietro non ci scambierei una sola parola.  NON ne vale proprio la pena.  E motivi ne avevo tanti e me ne ha dati anche pochi mesi fa.  Ho lasciato  perdere perche' e' davvero una poveretta.
> Dopo 5 mesi gli manda un msg per sapere come sta.
> ...



E' vero che dipende anche da come si muove l'altra/o. Nel tuo caso una lavatina di testa alla bella ci starebbe tutta: la prendi per la collottola e la sbatti al muro così magari rinsavisce 


Ma nipoti, cognati etc sanno tutto? E se no come avete spiegato la cosa?


----------



## Eratò (28 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende molto anche da che persona e' l'altra.
> 
> Io tornassi indietro non ci scambierei una sola parola.  NON ne vale proprio la pena.  E motivi ne avevo tanti e me ne ha dati anche pochi mesi fa.  Ho lasciato  perdere perche' e' davvero una poveretta.
> Dopo 5 mesi gli manda un msg per sapere come sta.
> ...


Cioè la piccolina si è rifatta viva quasi un anno fa dopo tanto tempo che la storia era finita? Ho capito bene?


----------



## Diletta (28 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> mi prudono le mani!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ma andare a parlare col tizio non è mica far scoppiare un casino!
Questo scoppia quando la di lui moglie viene messa al corrente, e questo è un passo successivo che dipende solo da te.
E' ovvio che il marito non racconterà mai alla moglie dell'incontro tra lui e te!
Secondo me, la moglie va lasciata stare, sarebbe solo una terribile vendetta e a te non ne verrebbe nulla, se non amarezza.
Ma il tizio...certo che si merita di provare quella sensazione di sentirsi perduti che si ha quando ci si comporta da stronzi (della serie: "...e ora che faccio?")
Certo che deve cagarsi addosso, è il minimo!
Dopo, starai meglio, se non altro per la consapevolezza di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico perché lui saprà che tu SAI e che dipenderà solo da te il suo destino futuro.
E' una rivincita che ti alza l'autostima, serve.
Però: massimo controllo e, come hanno detto altri, mani a posto. Distruggilo, ma solo con le parole. 
Altrimenti, passi dalla parte del torto e ti metti nei guai.
E non ci si sporca le mani per uno stronzo...


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' vero che dipende anche da come si muove l'altra/o. Nel tuo caso una lavatina di testa alla bella ci starebbe tutta: la prendi per la collottola e la sbatti al muro così magari rinsavisce
> 
> 
> Ma nipoti, cognati etc sanno tutto? E se no come avete spiegato la cosa?



No, non ne sapevano niente e non capivano. INOLTRE hanno fatto finta di niente, io l'lho saputo per caso da una figlia. 

Ed  era la giornata meno adatta per scoprirlo.


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cioè la piccolina si è rifatta viva quasi un anno fa dopo tanto tempo che la storia era finita? Ho capito bene?



Si hai capito bene.  Ha cercato su fb  con il cognome tutti i possibili agganci e trovato chi era parente ha cercato giustificazioni con chi manco sapeva esistesse.

SAREBBE DA denuncia ma manco e' padrona delle mutande che porta, se le porta.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si hai capito bene.  Ha cercato su fb  con il cognome tutti i possibili agganci e trovato chi era parente ha cercato giustificazioni con chi manco sapeva esistesse.
> 
> SAREBBE DA denuncia ma manco e' padrona delle mutande che porta, se le porta.


Cavolo è ossessionata !


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cavolo è ossessionata !



Temo pure io, ma poi che senso ha mettere in mezzo nipoti e dire 'le cose non sono  come sembrano.....boh' a chi non sa della sua esistenza, nipoti che vivono lontano e  vediamo solo x matrimoni o peggio.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Temo pure io, ma poi che senso ha mettere in mezzo nipoti e dire 'le cose non sono  come sembrano.....boh' a chi non sa della sua esistenza, nipoti che vivono lontano e  vediamo solo x matrimoni o peggio.


Cioè si giustificava con vostri parenti ?


----------



## mistral (28 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende molto anche da che persona e' l'altra.
> 
> Io tornassi indietro non ci scambierei una sola parola.  NON ne vale proprio la pena.  E motivi ne avevo tanti e me ne ha dati anche pochi mesi fa.  Ho lasciato  perdere perche' e' davvero una poveretta.
> Dopo 5 mesi gli manda un msg per sapere come sta.
> ...


Mi domando seriamente se alcune categorie di sciacquette siano fatte con lo stampo. L'amichetta amorevole di mio marito i giorni e le settimane  successive alla confessione ha buttato vagonate di cacca sul suo amante ( mio marito) il quale nel frattempo oscillava tra il tentato suicidio,pianto disperato e richiesta di perdono ,enuresi notturna,paresi nervose ,svenimento,ospedale,vergogna devastante e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
A lei premeva molto il mettermi al corrente che lui pendeva dalle sue labbra,il burattino idiota ai suoi comandi.Non le sarà sembrato vero che avesse rotto i fili e l'avesse scaricata.....tanto che dopo MESI,non convinta che il fatto di scaricarla fosse una precisa intenzione di lui ,senza manco sapere se si fosse  già tenuto il suo funerale,pensa bene di testare il suo sex appeal mandandogli un messaggio del tipo " ciao ,il tal giorno alla tale ora ( suo marito fuori casa per lavoro ) vieni a casa mia a fare l'amore?...si o no? ".......se avessi assecondato il prurito delle mie mani avrei reso un favore all'umanitá.Una "donna "di 33 anni inutile in meno.
Il fatto é che il prurito persiste .......


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi domando seriamente se alcune categorie di sciacquette siano fatte con lo stampo. L'amichetta amorevole di mio marito i giorni e le settimane  successive alla confessione ha buttato vagonate di cacca sul suo amante ( mio marito) il quale nel frattempo oscillava tra il tentato suicidio,pianto disperato e richiesta di perdono ,enuresi notturna,paresi nervose ,svenimento,ospedale,vergogna devastante e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> A lei premeva molto il mettermi al corrente che lui pendeva dalle sue labbra,il burattino idiota ai suoi comandi.Non le sarà sembrato vero che avesse rotto i fili e l'avesse scaricata.....tanto che dopo MESI,non convinta che il fatto di scaricarla fosse una precisa intenzione di lui ,senza manco sapere se si fosse  già tenuto il suo funerale,pensa bene di testare il suo sex appeal mandandogli un messaggio del tipo " ciao ,il tal giorno alla tale ora ( suo marito fuori casa per lavoro ) vieni a casa mia a fare l'amore?...si o no? ".......se avessi assecondato il prurito delle mie mani avrei reso un favore all'umanitá.Una "donna "di 33 anni inutile in meno.
> Il fatto é che il prurito persiste .......



Forse ci frena il fatto che si sono scelti delle cretine, che per certi versi e' meglio, perche' avessero trovato una vera donna intelligente e magari pure bella,  chissa'come sarebbe andata,  svilisce il fatto che si siano persi per una che non ha neppure  la decenza, dopo aver scopato per anni con uno sposato con figli, di rassegnarsi e tacere, sparire.

Il comportamento idiota delle facocere ci fa riflettere su chi abbiamo sposato. 

Ritengo pero' che proprio per la bassezza queste persone vadano ignorate,  ovvio se non arrivano a rendere davvero impossibile la vita.

UN messaggio come quello che ha mandato a tuo marito in effetti lascia interdetti.

Pero' la piccolina di mio marito nelle sere burrascose della scoperta gli ha mandato una sua foto,  mai vista da me,  ma non credo fosse vestita, come se dopo sei anni avesse bisogno di una sua foto per scegliere.  

NON so che dire, solo che mai e poi mai mi abbasserei  a rincorrere un uomo, meno ancora uno che ha scelto di lasciarmi.


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè si giustificava con vostri parenti ?



Crrdimi che non lo so, non me la sono proprio sentita di chiedere a dei nipoti di 25 30 anni cosa ha scritto.
Visti dopo un paio di mesi e fatto finta di niente  e loro pure giustamente. 

Una delle frasi dette a mia figlia da un cugino e' stata 'le cose non sono come sembrano' boh?
Come potevano sembrare a chi neanche sapeva lei esistesse? 

Mia figlia era appena stata operata e mi ha chiesto di non dire e fare niente.  Avevo ben altri  pensieri in quei giorni.

Ho solo detto a mio marito che era l'ennesima dimostrazione di che stronza si fosse scopato per anni.

SPERIAMO si sia stancata.  Io non so neppure come sia registrata su fb, non certo con il suo nome.


----------



## mistral (29 Novembre 2015)

In tutto questo casino intanto mio marito sembra San Paolo folgorato sulla via di Damasco e questa é stata una conseguenza assolutamente positiva.
Nemmeno con l'elettroshock,con un botta in testa,con dieci anni di psicoterapia sarebbe riuscito a crescere e maturare come ha fatto in pochi mesi.Giuro che il 90% dei comportamenti che negli ultimi tempi  in lui non reggevo più sono svaniti,li nota e li corregge con soddisfazione , é come se ora vedesse ciò che prima non ammetteva,vede il mio sincero apprezzamento e ne é orgoglioso.Ha mantenuto il suo lato amabile e ha acquisito un sacco di altre doti.Ai tempi immediatamente antecedenti il fattaccio mi sono domandata spesso chi cavolo avessi sposato.Un uomo che di sicuro mi ha amata tantissimo,pure troppo ma che stentava troppo a fare il salto per diventare uomo responsabile e maturo ,permaloso e capriccioso come un adolescente che non ammetteva i suoi errori.Di sicuro molto viziato da me tanto che quando ho mollato la presa si é trovato perso .Diciamo che rendersi conto di certi tipi di mogliettine devote che ci sono al mondo che la  fanno sotto ai baffi degli ignari mariti addirittura in casa loro e che smettono di fare un pompino all'amante per rispondere frasi Pucci Pucci al marito che le chiama ,lo ha spaventato e fatto rinsavire non poco e ora ,come se già prima non fosse abbastanza geloso ed insicuro,vive nel terrore che io possa fare la stessa cosa alle sue spalle .Cavoli suoi,io di certo su questo fatto non lo rassicuro.La fossa  se l'é scavata da solo.La cretina,nel suo agire da idiota mi ha reso un grande favore.
Ovviamente questo vale anche per le donne.


----------



## Diletta (29 Novembre 2015)

*Ecco un altro esempio positivo: MISTRAL!*

...mi sembra che sia stato Pazzesco a chiedere, abbastanza avvilito, di indicare chi ce l'aveva fatta a superarlo e a ricostruire un bel rapporto.
Leggendo ora l'intervento di Mistral mi è venuto immediatamente in mente il suo caso.
ANCHE LEI ce l'ha fatta...una in più!
:up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...mi sembra che sia stato Pazzesco a chiedere, abbastanza avvilito, di indicare chi ce l'aveva fatta a superarlo e a ricostruire un bel rapporto.
> Leggendo ora l'intervento di Mistral mi è venuto immediatamente in mente il suo caso.
> ANCHE LEI ce l'ha fatta...una in più!
> :up::up:


Hai vinto le elezioni?

Se c'è una cosa evidente leggendo il forum è quello che a me è sempre stato chiaro: ogni coppia è diversa e ogni persona è diversa. E io non vedo una coppia in cui vorrei stare.
Sapere che altri stanno bene mi fa essere contenta per loro, ma io devo capire cosa va bene a me.
Diletta tu non capisci che quando ci si accanisce con te lo si fa non perché agli altri non piaccia il tuo matrimonio, ma perché è lampante che non piace a te.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai vinto le elezioni?
> 
> Se c'è una cosa evidente leggendo il forum è quello che a me è sempre stato chiaro: ogni coppia è diversa e ogni persona è diversa. E io non vedo una coppia in cui vorrei stare.
> Sapere che altri stanno bene mi fa essere contenta per loro, ma io devo capire cosa va bene a me.
> Diletta tu non capisci che quando ci si accanisce con te lo si fa non perché agli altri non piaccia il tuo matrimonio, ma perché è lampante che non piace a te.


Andrei piano a usare l'aggettivo lampante
sulla intimità di coppia altrui.
Molto piano. Comunque.
Per me è lampante che vorresti che Diletta assumesse i tuoi comportamenti.
Ma ciò non è possibile.
Ma tu sei stata nella coppia dove volevi stare?
E come è andata finire?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Andrei piano a usare l'aggettivo lampante
> sulla intimità di coppia altrui.
> Molto piano. Comunque.
> Per me è lampante che vorresti che Diletta assumesse i tuoi comportamenti.
> ...


Non devi avere letto Diletta.

Io credevo di essere nella coppia in cui volevo stare e non lo era. Figurati se posso trovare gradevoli le altre. Naturalmente non entro perché è impossibile nell'altrui intimità, ma già dal poco che vedo non mi piacerebbe.
Ma io non sono gli altri.
Se hai letto in quello che ho scritto un giudizio negativo ti sbagli, non c'è, in questo caso, non ho alcun problema a dare giudizi se lo voglio fare, ma non lo sto facendo, sto riconoscimento il particolare equilibrio che è proprio di ogni coppia.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (29 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...mi sembra che sia stato Pazzesco a chiedere, abbastanza avvilito, di indicare chi ce l'aveva fatta a superarlo e a ricostruire un bel rapporto.
> Leggendo ora l'intervento di Mistral mi è venuto immediatamente in mente il suo caso.
> ANCHE LEI ce l'ha fatta...una in più!
> :up::up:


2 su 10000000000000000000000000000000000 .... non fanno neanche statistica,  ma va bene per loro.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (29 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai vinto le elezioni?
> 
> Se c'è una cosa evidente leggendo il forum è quello che a me è sempre stato chiaro: ogni coppia è diversa e ogni persona è diversa. E io non vedo una coppia in cui vorrei stare.
> Sapere che altri stanno bene mi fa essere contenta per loro, ma io devo capire cosa va bene a me.
> Diletta tu non capisci che quando ci si accanisce con te lo si fa non perché agli altri non piaccia il tuo matrimonio, ma perché è lampante che non piace a te.


Quoto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> 2 su 10000000000000000000000000000000000 .... non fanno neanche statistica,  ma va bene per loro.



Quindi la filosofia generale è che una volta "sporcata" la relazione, le possibilità che essa si ricostruisca e abbia vita nuova sono pressochè nulle?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quindi la filosofia generale è che una volta "sporcata" la relazione, le possibilità che essa si ricostruisca e abbia vita nuova sono pressochè nulle?


Credo che le percentuali siano di interesse nullo.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quindi la filosofia generale è che una volta "sporcata" la relazione, le possibilità che essa si ricostruisca e abbia vita nuova sono pressochè nulle?


Dipende.
Ogni coppia e ogni tradimento sono diversi.
Non si può fare statistica.
Certo è che se arrivi a tradire in maniera continuativa per anni, il rapporto nella coppia ufficiale subisce dei contraccolpi che anche tolto di mezzo l'amante resta difficile da recuperare.
Vale per entrambi.
Spesso si fa di necessità virtù.


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Ogni coppia e ogni tradimento sono diversi.
> Non si può fare statistica.
> Certo è che se arrivi a tradire in maniera continuativa per anni, il rapporto nella coppia ufficiale subisce dei contraccolpi che anche tolto di mezzo l'amante resta difficile da recuperare.
> ...



Detto proprio alla spicciola a me pare che i tradimenti, magari reciproci e perpetrati nel tempo, siano indice di un degrado della relazione di tipo irreversibile, ma che nel caso di un episodio unico ci possano essere i margini, se entrambi sono disposti a mettersi in discussione, per una specie di "rinascita". Fermo restando che ciò che rappresenta il "prima" vada archiviato come cosa morta.


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> 2 su 10000000000000000000000000000000000 .... non fanno neanche statistica,  ma va bene per loro.




...Aspè, fammi fare mente locale che forse te ne tiro fuori un altro!!! 
Sto scherzando  lo so che non è incoraggiante...


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Ogni coppia e ogni tradimento sono diversi.
> Non si può fare statistica.
> Certo è che se arrivi a tradire in maniera continuativa per anni, il rapporto nella coppia ufficiale subisce dei contraccolpi che anche tolto di mezzo l'amante resta difficile da recuperare.
> ...




Ed è quello che ho fatto io.
Ora, però, non mi basta perché ho bisogno di chiarezza.
Voglio sapere se c'è dell'altro e, se così, mi organizzerei per fare il "funerale" al mio matrimonio in pompa magna.
Se è così nessun recupero è possibile, l'unico recupero (per lui) è di preparare la borsa destinazione reparto psichiatrico perché vorrebbe dire che non ci siamo proprio...


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Detto proprio alla spicciola a me pare che i tradimenti, magari reciproci e perpetrati nel tempo, siano indice di un degrado della relazione di tipo irreversibile, ma che* nel caso di un episodio unico ci possano essere i margini, se entrambi sono disposti a mettersi in discussione, per una specie di "rinascita*". Fermo restando che ciò che rappresenta il "prima" vada archiviato come cosa morta.




Ci sono senz'altro i margini per una rinascita.
Certo è che, più il tradimento è durato nel tempo e più questi margini si assottigliano.
Non sto pensando al tuo caso, mi è venuto in mente Disi e Circe, tanto per dirne due.


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Novembre 2015)

*Fantozzi contro tutti*

mi scuso per il prolungato silenzio

la sintesi: sono andato ma non l'ho incontrato

il fantozziano resoconto analitico
protagonisti
Fantozzi = io
Pina = la moglie
Cecco = l'altro

Venerdi ho la giornata libera da impegni di lavoro perchè ho un piccolo intervento dal dentista che non posso rimandare oltre. Devo anche essere raggiungibile al telefono perchè la società di consulenza ha intenzione di partire con la "glasshouse per la due diligence" = raccolta info per valutazione azienda. 
Dal dentista tutto ok, 4 punti in bocca, faccia gonfia, borsa del ghiaccio e raccomandazione del medico di stare a riposo...
Nel tragitto verso la banca di Cecco rispondo a continue chiamate di lavoro e della Pina. Sono sempre più nervoso e frastornato.
Parcheggio con le quattro frecce in prossimità della banca. Chiamo e mi assicuro che Cecco ci sia.
Rispondo alla Pina, devo dire, lei molto tranquilla, io quasi forsennato. 
Scendo e chiudendo l'ennesima infelice chiamata assesto una manata al finestrino della mia auto che pensa bene di esplodere, provocandomi un notevole taglio alla mano destra.
Non sono uno che bestemmia facile, ma un Dio C..a tenorile mi esce potente. Sento un fiotto di sangue in bocca.
Arrivano due vigili ed uno mi apostrofa "tutto bene??", rispondo con un "veda lei..." ed uno sputo di sangue che non fa scattare l'empatia.
Ho un'ecchimosi sotto l'occhio sinistro, la faccia gonfia, grondo sangue dalla mano e dalla bocca, cosa decidono? 
Facciamo un bel test alcolemico!!!
Nel frattempo spengo il telefono che stava impazzendo di chiamate in ingresso.
Negativo al test, mi calmo e spiego che ho appena litigato con la Pina. Il cameratismo prende il sopravvento e mi offrono il necessaire per un bendaggio e il consiglio di tornare quanto prima dal dentista

Respiro, mi guardo, Cecco dovrà aspettare, se mai.

Il dentista esterrefatto mi rimette due punti, il pronto soccorso altri 4.
Quando la Pina mi chiama e sa che sono al pronto soccorso scoppia a piangere come una matta. Poi le spiego, ma il pianto non si placa.
La glasshouse invece deve aspettare.

Mi sento stanchissimo e mentre attendo leggo tutti i vostri post e penso che la cosa migliore sia cercare di buttarsi tutto alle spalle, quanto più in fretta e quanto più lontano possibile.
Poi è una banca del cazzo e se devo dar retta ai segni del destino stiamo freschi.

E' stato per il resto è stato un fine settimana dolente (per il corpo) ma tranquillo (per lo spirit). Ho aiutato zero a fare l'albero di Natale e sto forse riuscendo a convincere i figli che non è necessario fare un salto a Lourdes contro la sfiga.
Con la Pina ci siamo addormentati abbracciati.


----------



## free (30 Novembre 2015)

secondo me hai preso la decisione giusta, e spero che tu guarisca presto del tutto
compimenti per il modo di raccontare la serie di sfighe


----------



## Eratò (30 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> mi scuso per il prolungato silenzio
> 
> la sintesi: sono andato ma non l'ho incontrato
> 
> ...


Se ti fa stare meglio siamo stati un po'tutti dei Fantozzi in vita nostra ed io continuo ad esserloSpero che guarisci il più in fretta possibile e se vogliamo proprio valutare i "segni del destino"  allora era scritto che tu a sto tizio non lo dovevi incontrare perché non sarebbe servito a niente. Buona guarigione.


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se ti fa stare meglio siamo stati un po'tutti dei Fantozzi in vita nostra ed io continuo ad esserloSpero che guarisci il più in fretta possibile e se vogliamo proprio valutare i "segni del destino"  allora era scritto che tu a sto tizio non lo dovevi incontrare perché non sarebbe servito a niente. Buona guarigione.



Quotone.


  Guarisci presto, un abbraccio


----------



## Tessa (30 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> mi scuso per il prolungato silenzio
> 
> la sintesi: sono andato ma non l'ho incontrato
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (30 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quindi la filosofia generale è che una volta "sporcata" la relazione, le possibilità che essa si ricostruisca e abbia vita nuova sono pressochè nulle?


Dipende da cosa intendi. Secondo me Mistral conferma che una volta "sporcata" la relazione non si può ricostruire. Semmai cambia e va avanti la vita comune. Se per ricostruire intendi che tutto torni come prima, secondo me no, non sarà mai più come prima. Poi sono contento di essere anche smentito.


----------



## Eratò (30 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa intendi. Secondo me Mistral conferma che una volta "sporcata" la relazione non si può ricostruire. Semmai cambia e va avanti la vita comune. *Se per ricostruire intendi che tutto torni come prima, secondo me no, non sarà mai più come prima. Poi sono contento di essere anche smentito.*


Quoto.


----------



## ivanl (30 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa intendi. Secondo me Mistral conferma che una volta "sporcata" la relazione non si può ricostruire. Semmai cambia e va avanti la vita comune.* Se per ricostruire intendi che tutto torni come prima, secondo me no, non sarà mai più come prima.* Poi sono contento di essere anche smentito.


d'accordissimo


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa intendi. Secondo me Mistral conferma che una volta "sporcata" la relazione non si può ricostruire. Semmai cambia e va avanti la vita comune. Se per ricostruire intendi che tutto torni come prima, secondo me no, non sarà mai più come prima. Poi sono contento di essere anche smentito.



No, no, il "come prima" non esiste e non esistera' mai piu'. Il tradimento lo azzera, lo falsa o gli rende la sua luce vera, in ogni caso una volta varcato il cancello del "dopo" e' impossibile tornare sui propri passi. Quello che si puo' fare, secondo me, e' ricostruire una nuova relazione con la stessa persona, fermi restando l'Amore,  la stessa volonta' da parte di entrambi, la comprensione di quello che e' successo, delle motivazioni.. Vedersi con occhi nuovi insomma, come se ci si fosse davvero appena conosciuti, perche' in fondo cosi e'..


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> No, no, il "come prima" non esiste e non esistera' mai piu'. Il tradimento lo azzera, lo falsa o gli rende la sua luce vera, in ogni caso una volta varcato il cancello del "dopo" e' impossibile tornare sui propri passi. Quello che si puo' fare, secondo me, e' ricostruire una nuova relazione con la stessa persona, fermi restando l'Amore,  la stessa volonta' da parte di entrambi, la comprensione di quello che e' successo, delle motivazioni.. Vedersi con occhi nuovi insomma, c*ome se ci si fosse davvero appena conosciuti,* perche' in fondo cosi e'..


E proprio qui sta il problema.
Non stiamo parlando di una persona appena conosciuta, per la quale l'illusione sovrasta la conoscenza.
Nella quale emergono i lati buoni, le qualità apprezzabili, l'entusiasmo e la positività.
E' una persona invece della quale ora conosciamo tutto, impietosamente, che ci ha fatto del male, e in cui i nostri sentimenti sono stati traditi.
E anche noi, a nostra volta, traditi abbiamo rivelato la nostra parte rancorosa, svelata la nostra gelosia, dato fiato all'ossessione, urlato odio, paura, rabbia...
Quel che resta sono le macerie di una casa, e devi ricostruire partendo da quelle.
Lo fai proprio consapevole della casa che fu. Se all'interno conservavi gli affreschi di Giotto ne vale la pena, se invece avevi la tappezzeria di qualche decennio prima e tutto sommato il resto non era granché probabilmente dovrai ammettere che è meglio costruire una casa nuova. Sempre che tu ne abbia le possibilità.


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa intendi. *Secondo me Mistral conferma che una volta "sporcata" la relazione non si può ricostruire.* Semmai cambia e va avanti la vita comune. Se per ricostruire intendi che tutto torni come prima, secondo me no, non sarà mai più come prima. Poi sono contento di essere anche smentito.



Puoi spiegarmi questo punto?
Io Mistral non l'ho letta in questo modo...al contrario, il tradimento è stato funzionale alla loro rinascita come coppia (probabilmente uno dei pochi casi).


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E proprio qui sta il problema.
> Non stiamo parlando di una persona appena conosciuta, per la quale l'illusione sovrasta la conoscenza.
> Nella quale emergono i lati buoni, le qualità apprezzabili, l'entusiasmo e la positività.
> *E' una persona invece della quale ora conosciamo tutto, *impietosamente, che ci ha fatto del male, e in cui i nostri sentimenti sono stati traditi.
> ...



Questa è, comunque, una prerogativa di un amore con la "a" maiuscola.
Amare qualcuno per quello che è, con i suoi lati buoni e con i difetti che abbiamo scoperto.
Difficile eh?


----------



## sienne (30 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questa è, comunque, una prerogativa di un amore con la "a" maiuscola.
> Amare qualcuno per quello che è, con i suoi lati buoni e con i difetti che abbiamo scoperto.
> Difficile eh?



Ciao

fare del male, non è un difetto ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (30 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E proprio qui sta il problema.
> Non stiamo parlando di una persona appena conosciuta, per la quale l'illusione sovrasta la conoscenza.
> Nella quale emergono i lati buoni, le qualità apprezzabili, l'entusiasmo e la positività.
> E' una persona invece della quale ora conosciamo tutto, impietosamente, che ci ha fatto del male, e in cui i nostri sentimenti sono stati traditi.
> ...


Post perfetto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2015)

*pazzesco*

Le tue disgrazie, scusa, ma fanno morire dal ridere.
Mi dà l'idea che ci abbia sorriso anche tu, dopo.


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le tue disgrazie, scusa, ma fanno morire dal ridere.
> Mi dà l'idea che ci abbia sorriso anche tu, dopo.


si è vero, stando attento a non tirare i punti!


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Novembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E proprio qui sta il problema.
> Non stiamo parlando di una persona appena conosciuta, per la quale l'illusione sovrasta la conoscenza.
> Nella quale emergono i lati buoni, le qualità apprezzabili, l'entusiasmo e la positività.
> E' una persona invece della quale ora conosciamo tutto, impietosamente, che ci ha fatto del male, e in cui i nostri sentimenti sono stati traditi.
> ...



Appunto perchè non stiamo parlando di una persona appena conosciuta, ma di qualcuno di cui ormai si ha notizia anche dei lati oscuri e meno piacevoli (vale sia per il tradito che per il traditore), per me è come se si fosse davanti ad una persona "nuova" scevra dalle illusioni che l'innamoramento iniziale può ingenerare. 

 Le macerie per me possono marcire infestate dai rovi e dai topi, non voglio salvare nulla. Tutto il bello che c'è stato, è appunto stato, andato, passato, ridotto in minuscoli frammenti insieme allo schifo. Non è su quelle fondamenta che voglio ricostruire (almeno io, lui non credo sia d'accordo), ma è altrove, dove mi sono spostata adesso.

Non so se riesco a spiegarmi, forse no e me ne dispiaccio, ma ti faccio un esempio: durante i primi anni, quando ancora si viveva molto lontani e c'erano solo gli sms, ce ne siamo spediti a migliaia, come tutti gli innamorati. Lui è uno scrittore sublime e io ho trascritto tutto quanto (poesie, brevi racconti, semplici esternazioni estemporanee, su una decina di quaderni, con date, orari e tutto. L'ho sempre considerato una specie di tesoro preziosissimo e mi sono sempre detta che prima o avrei rimesso tutto in ordine, l'avrei fatto stampare per conservarlo o addirittura per farlo pubblicare (era un'idea vaga perchè ne ero gelosissima). Bene, appena saputo del tradimento, una delle prime azioni che ho compiuto, insieme allo sfrangiamento degli abiti, è stata quella di prendere quei quaderni zeppi di ricordi, foglietti, disegni etc e buttarli. Li ha salvati lui, ma per me possono sbiadire in un cassetto o bruciare nel camino, esattamente come è finita tutta la mia altra roba degli amori del passato, non ha più alcun valore. Mi sono rivenduta la fede del primo matrimonio e tutti gli altri regali d'oro, gli abiti e accessori firmati li ho sbolognati su ebay, non conservo praticamente nulla che mi ricordi qualcuno del passato. Le cose belle, così come quelle brutte, me le porto dentro, non ho bisogno di oggetti a ricordarmele. E pure gli affreschi di Giotto che avevano un senso nella casa di prima, in questa potrebbero stonare, perchè è un'altra cosa, un'altra casa che abbisogna ORA di altro ancora.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> fare del male, non è un difetto ...
> 
> ...



Vero Sienne, ma il tradimento non si perpetra per fare del male deliberatamente; il male è una conseguenza alla quale chi agisce non pensa perchè troppo preso dal suo. Gravissimo ugualmente, certo, ma forse è diverso dal fare del male nella lucida e fredda consapevolezza di starlo facendo. Non vuole essere un'attenuante, lungi da me, ma solo una distaccata osservazione, per quanto possibile, da qualcuno che ha subito.


----------



## oro.blu (30 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> mi scuso per il prolungato silenzio
> 
> la sintesi: sono andato ma non l'ho incontrato
> 
> ...


Ti auguro con tutto il cuore che questo momento buio passi in fretta e Che tu ritrovi la serenità. [emoji295]


----------



## sienne (30 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vero Sienne, ma il tradimento non si perpetra per fare del male deliberatamente; il male è una conseguenza alla quale chi agisce non pensa perchè troppo preso dal suo. Gravissimo ugualmente, certo, ma forse è diverso dal fare del male nella lucida e fredda consapevolezza di starlo facendo. Non vuole essere un'attenuante, lungi da me, ma solo una distaccata osservazione, per quanto possibile, da qualcuno che ha subito.



Ciao

capisco questo aspetto. Ma lo tengono nascosto, proprio perché sanno che stanno facendo del male. 
Anche se non gli danno quel peso, perché pensano più ad altro ... 


sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> capisco questo aspetto. Ma lo tengono nascosto, proprio perché sanno che stanno facendo del male.
> Anche se non gli danno quel peso, perché pensano più ad altro ...
> ...



Si. Sono abbastanza incartata su questo punto perchè da parte mia non posso che considerare (anche) che se il rovello del male inflitto, seppure come conseguenza (ma anche su questo ci sarebbe da precisare perchè pare un cane che si morde la coda) esisteva eccome,  comunque non ha avuto la potenza di fermarlo, comunque non era abbastanza forte dal toglierlo dalle quinte del cervello dalle quali emetteva un lamento costante e pressochè inascoltato per piazzarlo sul palco a dargli la voce e il fiato che meritava.


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Novembre 2015)

*sempre grazie*

grazie ancora a tutti per I commenti e gli auguri di pronta guarigione


----------



## sienne (30 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si. Sono abbastanza incartata su questo punto perchè da parte mia non posso che considerare (anche) che se il rovello del male inflitto, seppure come conseguenza (ma anche su questo ci sarebbe da precisare perchè pare un cane che si morde la coda) esisteva eccome,  comunque non ha avuto la potenza di fermarlo, comunque non era abbastanza forte dal toglierlo dalle quinte del cervello dalle quali emetteva un lamento costante e pressochè inascoltato per piazzarlo sul palco a dargli la voce e il fiato che meritava.



Ciao

e perché la voce non era abbastanza forte, per distoglierlo? 
E quali sono le componenti che riguardano più chi viene tradito?


sienne


----------



## oro.blu (30 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> mi scuso per il prolungato silenzio
> 
> la sintesi: sono andato ma non l'ho incontrato
> 
> ...


ti chiedo scusa per la risposta di prima...avevo appena finito di leggere e stavo per commentare quando mi hanno detto che l'auto era pronta, e ne è venuta fuori una sintesi goffa del mio pensiero globale .

Volevo dirti che il momento in cui ti trovi ti procura sicuramente molta ansia, quest'ansia fa reagire il tuo corpo in modo "eccessiva", così che tutto va nel verso sbagliato. Spero quindi tu riesca a riportare un po' di tranquillità dentro di te, in modo da affrontare questo momento difficile. Già il fatto che vi siete addormentati abbracciati è un segno di speranza.


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> fare del male, non è un difetto ...
> 
> ...



Sienne,
ti ha già risposto mary, e aggiungo che il difetto è l'egoismo che prende il sopravvento e, diciamolo pure, un codice morale che, essendo appunto "difettoso", spinge a fare cose spregevoli.
Insomma...in fondo in fondo è "ordinaria amministrazione" quando si ha a che fare con gli umani...
Per evitare questo tipo di "problematiche" bisognerebbe stare da soli, o meglio, in compagnia solo di noi stessi, gli unici di cui ci possiamo fidare. 
A pensarci bene: un marito o una moglie resteranno sempre un po' estranei per quanto li si conosca bene...sono pur sempre "altre" persone, non siamo nemmeno parenti!


----------



## sienne (30 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sienne,
> ti ha già risposto mary, e aggiungo che il difetto è l'egoismo che prende il sopravvento e, diciamolo pure, un codice morale che, essendo appunto "difettoso", spinge a fare cose spregevoli.
> Insomma...in fondo in fondo è "ordinaria amministrazione" quando si ha a che fare con gli umani...
> Per evitare questo tipo di "problematiche" bisognerebbe stare da soli, o meglio, in compagnia solo di noi stessi, gli unici di cui ci possiamo fidare.
> A pensarci bene: un marito o una moglie resteranno sempre un po' estranei per quanto li si conosca bene...sono pur sempre "altre" persone, non siamo nemmeno parenti!



Ciao

che tu, per accettare la tua situazione, la allarghi a tutte le coppie, non è un argomento nuovo. 
Io non la vedo così. Ci sono tanti, che non tradiscono. Uomini come donne ... 
Ed è ben più che egoismo. È anche mancanza di considerazione ... 


sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e perché la voce non era abbastanza forte, per distoglierlo?
> E quali sono le componenti che riguardano più chi viene tradito?
> ...



Non ho (ancora) tutte le risposte, ci si sta lavorando 

Forse non era la voce ad non essere forte, ma il suo bisogno di "altro" (non solo riferito ad altra donna) ad esserlo di più, in quel momento particolare. Elemento, eventualmente, con cui fare i conti entrambi.

Chi viene tradito deve anche darsi una resettata, perchè mentre tutto accadeva era un contemporaneo e presente, mica era emigrato in Nuova Zelanda.. Era lì e non si accorgeva che l'altro era invaghito di un altro/a ancora, che era distratto, che mentiva, che ignorava ogni segnale che comunque riesce a penetrare dalla cortina dell'inganno, che non aveva il coraggio nè la consapevolezza per affrontare l'inaffrontabile, per mettere spalle al muro una relazione che comunque claudicava, visto che lo spazio per il tradimento si era creato. Cose così.


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Appunto perchè non stiamo parlando di una persona appena conosciuta, ma di qualcuno di cui ormai si ha notizia anche dei lati oscuri e meno piacevoli (vale sia per il tradito che per il traditore), per me è come se si fosse davanti ad una persona "nuova" scevra dalle illusioni che l'innamoramento iniziale può ingenerare.
> 
> Le macerie per me possono marcire infestate dai rovi e dai topi, non voglio salvare nulla. *Tutto il bello che c'è stato, è appunto stato, andato, passato, ridotto in minuscoli frammenti insieme allo schifo. *Non è su quelle fondamenta che voglio ricostruire (almeno io, lui non credo sia d'accordo), ma è altrove, dove mi sono spostata adesso.
> 
> Non so se riesco a spiegarmi, forse no e me ne dispiaccio, ma ti faccio un esempio: durante i primi anni, quando ancora si viveva molto lontani e c'erano solo gli sms, ce ne siamo spediti a migliaia, come tutti gli innamorati. Lui è uno scrittore sublime e io ho trascritto tutto quanto (poesie, brevi racconti, semplici esternazioni estemporanee, su una decina di quaderni, con date, orari e tutto. L'ho sempre considerato una specie di tesoro preziosissimo e mi sono sempre detta che prima o avrei rimesso tutto in ordine, l'avrei fatto stampare per conservarlo o addirittura per farlo pubblicare (era un'idea vaga perchè ne ero gelosissima). Bene, appena saputo del tradimento, una delle prime azioni che ho compiuto, insieme allo sfrangiamento degli abiti, è stata quella di prendere quei quaderni zeppi di ricordi, foglietti, disegni etc e buttarli. Li ha salvati lui, ma per me possono sbiadire in un cassetto o bruciare nel camino, esattamente come è finita tutta la mia altra roba degli amori del passato, non ha più alcun valore. Mi sono rivenduta la fede del primo matrimonio e tutti gli altri regali d'oro, gli abiti e accessori firmati li ho sbolognati su ebay, non conservo praticamente nulla che mi ricordi qualcuno del passato. Le cose belle, così come quelle brutte, me le porto dentro, non ho bisogno di oggetti a ricordarmele. E pure gli affreschi di Giotto che avevano un senso nella casa di prima, in questa potrebbero stonare, perchè è un'altra cosa, un'altra casa che abbisogna ORA di altro ancora.



Mary, capisco il discorso che fai a proposito degli oggetti materiali come ricordo e lo condivido.
Capisco meno la frase evidenziata sul bello che c'è stato.
Se c'è stato perché hai bisogno di ridurlo in frammenti insieme allo schifo?
Perché non riesci a scorporarlo?


----------



## sienne (30 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ho (ancora) tutte le risposte, ci si sta lavorando
> 
> Forse non era la voce ad non essere forte, ma il suo bisogno di "altro" (non solo riferito ad altra donna) ad esserlo di più, in quel momento particolare. Elemento, eventualmente, con cui fare i conti entrambi.
> 
> Chi viene tradito deve anche darsi una resettata, perchè mentre tutto accadeva era un contemporaneo e presente, mica era emigrato in Nuova Zelanda.. Era lì e non si accorgeva che l'altro era invaghito di un altro/a ancora, che era distratto, che mentiva, che ignorava ogni segnale che comunque riesce a penetrare dalla cortina dell'inganno, che non aveva il coraggio nè la consapevolezza per affrontare l'inaffrontabile, per mettere spalle al muro una relazione che comunque claudicava, visto che lo spazio per il tradimento si era creato. Cose così.



Ciao

chiedevo ... e chiedevo ... perché avevo ben notato che qualcosa non quadrava. 
Avevo avuto fiducia in ciò che mi raccontava ... e così mi ha ben raggirata ... 


sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mary, capisco il discorso che fai a proposito degli oggetti materiali come ricordo e lo condivido.
> Capisco meno la frase evidenziata sul bello che c'è stato.
> Se c'è stato perché hai bisogno di ridurlo in frammenti insieme allo schifo?
> Perché non riesci a scorporarlo?



Perchè è stato sporcato. Non so spiegarlo diversamente.


----------



## ivanl (30 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Perchè è stato sporcato. Non so spiegarlo diversamente.


io comprendo


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> chiedevo ... e chiedevo ... perché avevo ben notato che qualcosa non quadrava.
> Avevo avuto fiducia in ciò che mi raccontava ... e così mi ha ben raggirata ...
> ...


Idem. Ma se nelle quinte del suo cervello c'era la consapevolezza di starmi facendo del male, in quelle del mio, inascoltata ugualmente, c'era quella che qualcosa stava succedendo alla nostra relazione, nonostante le sue rassicurazioni e manifestazioni d'amore etc etc. Io lo sapevo, ma non volevo saperlo, non volevo affrontarlo davvero. Sbraitavo e mi lamentavo e chiedevo incessantemente, ma non prendevo in mano seriamente nulla. Certo che mi fidavo, e non è una colpa, ma ho preferito fidarmi di lui piuttosto che di me. E non è qualcosa su cui riflettere profondamente questa (per il tradito)?


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io comprendo



Com'è buono lei


----------



## sienne (30 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Idem. Ma se nelle quinte del suo cervello c'era la consapevolezza di starmi facendo del male, in quelle del mio, inascoltata ugualmente, c'era quella che qualcosa stava succedendo alla nostra relazione, nonostante le sue rassicurazioni e manifestazioni d'amore etc etc. Io lo sapevo, ma non volevo saperlo, non volevo affrontarlo davvero. Sbraitavo e mi lamentavo e chiedevo incessantemente, ma non prendevo in mano seriamente nulla. Certo che mi fidavo, e non è una colpa, ma ho preferito fidarmi di lui piuttosto che di me. E non è qualcosa su cui riflettere profondamente questa (per il tradito)?



Ciao

mi sono interrogata, tanto. 
Vedi, all'epoca avevo intrapreso mari e monti per accontentarlo ... per capire che era il lavoro, la depressione, l'insoddisfazione, l'avere poco tempo per se ecc. ecc. mi sono talmente sentita in colpa, per giunta, perché non riuscivo a trovare la chiave per migliorare la situazione. E come avrei mai potuto, se mi ha fatto combattere contro dei fantasmi? Questo è stato per me il vero tradimento ... beh, di difetto non si può proprio parlare. Contro le menzogne, non c'è arma. La diffidenza, forse ... ma per me si morde con il sentimento d'amore che provo per una persona che reputo buona. 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (30 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sono interrogata, tanto.
> Vedi, all'epoca avevo intrapreso mari e monti per accontentarlo ... per capire che era il lavoro, la depressione, l'insoddisfazione, l'avere poco tempo per se ecc. ecc. mi sono talmente sentita in colpa, per giunta, perché non riuscivo a trovare la chiave per migliorare la situazione. *E come avrei mai potuto, se mi ha fatto combattere contro dei fantasmi? Questo è stato per me il vero tradimento ... beh, di difetto non si può proprio parlare. Contro le menzogne, non c'è arma. La diffidenza, forse ... ma per me si morde con il sentimento d'amore *che provo per una persona che reputo buona.
> ...


perfetto.


----------



## disincantata (30 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sono interrogata, tanto.
> Vedi, all'epoca avevo intrapreso mari e monti per accontentarlo ... per capire che era il lavoro, la depressione, l'insoddisfazione, l'avere poco tempo per se ecc. ecc. mi sono talmente sentita in colpa, per giunta, perché non riuscivo a trovare la chiave per migliorare la situazione. E come avrei mai potuto, se mi ha fatto combattere contro dei fantasmi? Questo è stato per me il vero tradimento ... beh, di difetto non si può proprio parlare. Contro le menzogne, non c'è arma. La diffidenza, forse ... ma per me si morde con il sentimento d'amore che provo per una persona che reputo buona.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Falcor (30 Novembre 2015)

Quel pugno al finestrino è stata la tua prova superata. Potevi fare una sciocchezza ma non l'hai fatta. E quei punti ti ricorderanno per sempre che in un momento difficile hai mantenuto la tua coerenza.

Io son convinto che hai ormai superato la cima del monte e sei già in discesa, ma forse non riesci a rendertene conto ora e la strada per la valle è ancora lunga


----------



## Anonimo1523 (30 Novembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> In tutto questo casino intanto mio marito sembra San Paolo folgorato sulla via di Damasco e questa é stata una conseguenza assolutamente positiva.
> Nemmeno con l'elettroshock,con un botta in testa,con dieci anni di psicoterapia sarebbe riuscito a crescere e maturare come ha fatto in pochi mesi.Giuro che il 90% dei comportamenti che negli ultimi tempi  in lui non reggevo più sono svaniti,li nota e li corregge con soddisfazione , é come se ora vedesse ciò che prima non ammetteva,vede il mio sincero apprezzamento e ne é orgoglioso.Ha mantenuto il suo lato amabile e ha acquisito un sacco di altre doti.Ai tempi immediatamente antecedenti il fattaccio mi sono domandata spesso chi cavolo avessi sposato.Un uomo che di sicuro mi ha amata tantissimo,pure troppo ma che stentava troppo a fare il salto per diventare uomo responsabile e maturo ,permaloso e capriccioso come un adolescente che non ammetteva i suoi errori.Di sicuro molto viziato da me tanto che quando ho mollato la presa si é trovato perso .
> 
> FIN QUI' PARMA DELLA RINASCITA DEL MARITO NON DELLA COPPIA
> ...





Diletta ha detto:


> Puoi spiegarmi questo punto?
> Io Mistral non l'ho letta in questo modo...al contrario, il tradimento è stato funzionale alla loro rinascita come coppia (probabilmente uno dei pochi casi).


IN PIÙ PUOI LEGGERE IL 3D VENDETTA A PAG 5 MISTRAL. È CAMBIATO ANCHE IL SUO ESSERE MOGLIE IN QUANDO TRAMA VENDETTE NEI CONFRONTI DELLA EX. E COME DARGLI TORTO


----------



## Anonimo1523 (30 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che tu, per accettare la tua situazione, la allarghi a tutte le coppie, non è un argomento nuovo.
> Io non la vedo così. Ci sono tanti, che non tradiscono. Uomini come donne ...
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Anonimo1523 (30 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ho (ancora) tutte le risposte, ci si sta lavorando
> 
> Forse non era la voce ad non essere forte, ma il suo bisogno di "altro" (non solo riferito ad altra donna) ad esserlo di più, in quel momento particolare. Elemento, eventualmente, con cui fare i conti entrambi.
> 
> Chi viene tradito deve anche darsi una resettata, perchè mentre tutto accadeva era un contemporaneo e presente, mica era emigrato in Nuova Zelanda.. Era lì e non si accorgeva che l'altro era invaghito di un altro/a ancora, che era distratto, che mentiva, che ignorava ogni segnale che comunque riesce a penetrare dalla cortina dell'inganno, che non aveva il coraggio nè la consapevolezza per affrontare l'inaffrontabile, per mettere spalle al muro una relazione che comunque claudicava, visto che lo spazio per il tradimento si era creato. Cose così.


Può essere vero come no. Ad esempio non è il mio caso. Mi ero accorto di tutto ma nessuno poteva fermare la cosa. È stato difficile restare, credo più difficile che andarsene, cosa che avrei fatto se fossi nato con un po di egoismo e menefreghismo in più.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (30 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Perchè è stato sporcato. Non so spiegarlo diversamente.


L'hai spiegato benissimo. È proprio questo il punto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (30 Novembre 2015)

Io credo che non appena le ferite fisiche si rimargineranno ti dovrai di nuovo scontrare con altre ferite e allora tornerai in banca ... ma ne riparleremo.


----------



## disincantata (30 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io credo che non appena le ferite fisiche si rimargineranno ti dovrai di nuovo scontrare con altre ferite e allora tornerai in banca ... ma ne riparleremo.



L'ho pensato pure io, ed ho pensato pure che l'incidente inconsciamente se l'e' cercato perche' e' troppo doloroso affrontarlo.

Vale per tutti non solo per lui.


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Novembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sono interrogata, tanto.
> Vedi, all'epoca avevo intrapreso mari e monti per accontentarlo ... per capire che era il lavoro, la depressione, l'insoddisfazione, l'avere poco tempo per se ecc. ecc. mi sono talmente sentita in colpa, per giunta, perché non riuscivo a trovare la chiave per migliorare la situazione. E come avrei mai potuto, se mi ha fatto combattere contro dei fantasmi? Questo è stato per me il vero tradimento ... beh, di difetto non si può proprio parlare. Contro le menzogne, non c'è arma. La diffidenza, forse ... ma per me si morde con il sentimento d'amore che provo per una persona che reputo buona.
> ...


Ciò di cui bisognava occuparsi al primo sentore di insoddisfazione non erano i fantasmi (parlo per me col senno di poi) bensì di quella corrente nella coppia che non fluiva più potente e travolgentemente arricchente, ma stanca e appesantita (lo dico con lo sguardo di oggi). Torbida. E il fiume eravamo noi due, c'ero anch'io, che pure non tradivo, mi prodigavo a modo mio per amore di chiarezza etcetera. C'erano le menzogne ma c'era anche la mia capacità di smascherarle, c'era un sentimento che nulla c'entrava con "noi" ma c'era anche la possibilità da parte mia di non accontentarmi di quello che avevo in quel momento, c'era la sua non volontà di "migliorare la situazione" ma anche la mia di assecondarla vuoi per l'amore che provavo, vuoi per l'incapacità di credere a qualcosa di diverso da ciò che insieme avevamo costruito, vuoi per semplice codardia, ma questo è (per me). Una coppia è fatta di due persone e se uno sbaglia non è che, come dice la mia psic le responsabilità vadano divise al 50 e 50, ma neanche tirarsene fuori totalmente è corretto. Lo sbaglio l'ha fatto lui, d'accordo, lui ha mentito, mi ha ingannata e presa in giro, me, la donna della sua vita , è stato capace di tanto e io invece no. Si, questo è. Forse poteva succedere anche a me in quello stato di cose ma non l'ho fatto succedere, non ci riesco ora, neanche col rumore dei cocci del patto infranto nelle orecchie. Lui invece, pensando a se stesso, ha permesso che questa rivoluzione si mettesse in atto e può essere anche che senza, trascinandosi, si sarebbe finiti esautorati entrambi. 



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Può essere vero come no. Ad esempio non è il mio caso. Mi ero accorto di tutto ma nessuno poteva fermare la cosa. È stato difficile restare, credo più difficile che andarsene, cosa che avrei fatto se fossi nato con un po di egoismo e menefreghismo in più.


Hai scelto di restare nell'ordine per:

1) i figli

2) perchè la ami ancora e nonostante tutto

3) per comodità logistiche


?

Chiedo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io credo che non appena le ferite fisiche si rimargineranno ti dovrai di nuovo scontrare con altre ferite e allora tornerai in banca ... ma ne riparleremo.



Magari succederà, ma secondo me no. Pazzesco è troppo in gamba per scendere così in basso (magari solo un pugno, uno solo in un posto isolato, senza parole, gliel'appoggerei :rotfl.


----------



## sienne (1 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciò di cui bisognava occuparsi al primo sentore di insoddisfazione non erano i fantasmi (parlo per me col senno di poi) bensì di quella corrente nella coppia che non fluiva più potente e travolgentemente arricchente, ma stanca e appesantita (lo dico con lo sguardo di oggi). Torbida. E il fiume eravamo noi due, c'ero anch'io, che pure non tradivo, mi prodigavo a modo mio per amore di chiarezza etcetera. C'erano le menzogne ma c'era anche la mia capacità di smascherarle, c'era un sentimento che nulla c'entrava con "noi" ma c'era anche la possibilità da parte mia di non accontentarmi di quello che avevo in quel momento, c'era la sua non volontà di "migliorare la situazione" ma anche la mia di assecondarla vuoi per l'amore che provavo, vuoi per l'incapacità di credere a qualcosa di diverso da ciò che insieme avevamo costruito, vuoi per semplice codardia, ma questo è (per me). Una coppia è fatta di due persone e se uno sbaglia non è che, come dice la mia psic le responsabilità vadano divise al 50 e 50, ma neanche tirarsene fuori totalmente è corretto. Lo sbaglio l'ha fatto lui, d'accordo, lui ha mentito, mi ha ingannata e presa in giro, me, la donna della sua vita , è stato capace di tanto e io invece no. Si, questo è. Forse poteva succedere anche a me in quello stato di cose ma non l'ho fatto succedere, non ci riesco ora, neanche col rumore dei cocci del patto infranto nelle orecchie. Lui invece, pensando a se stesso, ha permesso che questa rivoluzione si mettesse in atto e può essere anche che senza, trascinandosi, si sarebbe finiti esautorati entrambi.



Ciao


capisco bene, quella parte di sé che si vuole integrare nell'insieme perché dopo tutto vi eravamo pure noi. Dopo avermi tanto rotto la testa sono arrivata alla conclusione che è comodità per sé e per l'altro. Per sé, perché la totale esclusione dalla coppia ci rende impotenti e per quanto riguarda l'altro, non deve portare tutto il peso su se stesso. Così si crea un'area di condivisione. Ma cosa ho esattamente da condividere con l'atto del tradire se l'ho subito?

Infatti, un tradimento riguarda chi l'ha compiuto. Rispecchia una sua esigenza, un suo bisogno, questioni suoi personali, debolezza, incapacità di fronte alle difficoltà ecc. in un periodo particolare della sua vita, alla quale non mi ha dato nessun accesso, bensì mi ha completamente esclusa. Ha spezzato il flusso della coppia. Se avesse iniziato a bere o a giocare o a fare altro per affrontare questo suo periodo, a nessuno verrebbe in mente di parlare che ho la mia parte di responsabilità. Bensì si parlerebbe della sua personalità e di non aver saputo affrontare un suo periodo sensibile. Che poi, se guardiamo bene in cosa consiste il tradire, allora ci diviene anche chiaro che è la condivisione di piacere tra due persone. Due persone che si sono scelte a nostra totale insaputa ... perciò, io mi tiro totalmente fuori. Non ho avuto voce in capitolo prima, allora non l'ho neanche dopo ... A me spetta solo di capire, se una persona che si è spinto a tanto nei miei confronti io lo posso reintegrare nuovamente nella mia vita. Mi tocca di capire, se riesco a racchiudere il tutto in un periodo particolare della sua vita e essere consapevole di come lui affronta i suoi bisogni ... perché è vero che l'essere si evolve ecc., ma è anche vero che più di tanto non si cambia. 



sienne


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Hai scelto di restare nell'ordine per:
> 
> 1) i figli
> 
> ...


Premetto che a differenza di molti in questo forum io non ho scoperto un tradimento ma ho visto un suo cambiamento. Se avessi scoperto allora una relazione probabilmente le cose sarebbero potute anche andare diversamente, non posso escluderlo.
La ricostruzione fatta in seguito mi ha portato a pensare che lei abbia avuto in passato una relazione importante, ma la scoperta riguarda più il recente passato che l'epoca dei fatti.
Certamente sono rimasto per amore dei figli ed anche per l'amore per lei e speravo che con il tempo capisse gli errori commessi e potesse tornare ad essere più presente come moglie e come madre, avendo allora escluso per tanti motivi che il suo allontanamento potesse essere attributo ad una relazione extraconiugale.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Idem. Ma se nelle quinte del suo cervello c'era la consapevolezza di starmi facendo del male, in quelle del mio, inascoltata ugualmente, c'era quella che qualcosa stava succedendo alla nostra relazione, nonostante le sue rassicurazioni e manifestazioni d'amore etc etc. Io lo sapevo, ma non volevo saperlo, non volevo affrontarlo davvero. Sbraitavo e mi lamentavo e chiedevo incessantemente, ma non prendevo in mano seriamente nulla. Certo che mi fidavo, e non è una colpa, ma ho preferito fidarmi di lui piuttosto che di me. E non è qualcosa su cui riflettere profondamente questa (per il tradito)?





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sono interrogata, tanto.
> Vedi, all'epoca avevo intrapreso mari e monti per accontentarlo ... per capire che era il lavoro, la depressione, l'insoddisfazione, l'avere poco tempo per se ecc. ecc. mi sono talmente sentita in colpa, per giunta, perché non riuscivo a trovare la chiave per migliorare la situazione. E come avrei mai potuto, se mi ha fatto combattere contro dei fantasmi? Questo è stato per me il vero tradimento ... beh, di difetto non si può proprio parlare. Contro le menzogne, non c'è arma. La diffidenza, forse ... ma per me si morde con il sentimento d'amore che provo per una persona che reputo buona.
> ...


E sì funziona così.


----------



## Diletta (1 Dicembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che tu, per accettare la tua situazione, la allarghi a tutte le coppie, non è un argomento nuovo.
> Io non la vedo così. Ci sono tanti, che non tradiscono. Uomini come donne ...
> ...



No Sienne, forse non mi hai letta bene!
Non ho parlato di coppie e men che meno di tutte le coppie.
Si parlava di difetti e ho detto semplicemente che è normale che gli umani abbiano difetti.
Ho parlato di moralità "difettosa", ma me ne sono guardata bene dall'estenderla a tutto il genere umano!


----------



## Diletta (1 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Perchè è stato sporcato. Non so spiegarlo diversamente.



Sì, anch'io capisco...però conto di riuscire a "salvare" qualcosa.
Lo vorrei perché sono ricordi a cui tengo.


----------



## Diletta (1 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Premetto che a differenza di molti in questo forum io non ho scoperto un tradimento ma ho visto un suo cambiamento. Se avessi scoperto allora una relazione probabilmente le cose sarebbero potute anche andare diversamente, non posso escluderlo.
> La ricostruzione fatta in seguito mi ha portato a pensare che lei abbia avuto in passato una relazione importante, ma la scoperta riguarda più il recente passato che l'epoca dei fatti.
> Certamente sono rimasto per amore dei figli ed anche per l'amore per lei e *speravo che con il tempo capisse gli errori commessi e potesse tornare ad essere più presente come moglie e come madre,* avendo allora escluso per tanti motivi che il suo allontanamento potesse essere attributo ad una relazione extraconiugale.




Lo speravi quando lei ha avuto il cambiamento?
Ma ora, lei ha capito gli errori commessi e sta "rimediando" col comportamento in casa?
Da quello che hai detto ho capito di sì, e se è così, pensi che sia comunque troppo tardi?
Diciamo fuori tempo massimo?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, anch'io capisco...però conto di riuscire a "salvare" qualcosa.
> Lo vorrei perché sono ricordi a cui tengo.


Devi salvare il tuo sentire.
Come puoi vedere uno spettacolo, film o concerto o partita, e quello che provi e hai provato resta tuo anche se gli altri spettatori pensavano ad altro o si erano annoiati.


----------



## Diletta (1 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> IN PIÙ PUOI LEGGERE IL 3D VENDETTA A PAG 5 MISTRAL. È CAMBIATO ANCHE IL SUO ESSERE MOGLIE IN QUANDO TRAMA VENDETTE NEI CONFRONTI DELLA EX. E COME DARGLI TORTO




Sì, certo che il modo di rapportarsi al marito è cambiato, come è cambiata la sua visione su tante cose inerenti la coppia.
Mistral, però, ha detto proprio nel suo 3d che il suo matrimonio è migliorato proprio a seguito del fattaccio che ha permesso loro di riavvicinarsi e ha aperto una nuova stagione dell'amore.
Il fatto che Mistral abbia delle ripercussioni e dei turbamenti non inficia la qualità del loro rapporto, è una "cosa sua", sono residui tossici, come dice Mary, che ci portiamo dietro e che forse non elimineremo mai del tutto, chissà.
Sono sentimenti personali e che vanno gestiti da noi, così come la scelta di vendicarsi o meno, rimane solo nostra e il nostro partner deve restarne fuori.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo speravi quando lei ha avuto il cambiamento?
> Ma ora, lei ha capito gli errori commessi e sta "rimediando" col comportamento in casa?
> Da quello che hai detto ho capito di sì, e se è così, pensi che sia comunque troppo tardi?
> Diciamo fuori tempo massimo?


Parto dalla fine. Sicuramente fuori tempo massimo semplicemente perché con gli anni sono cambiato anch'io. Si, il suo comportamento è impeccabile da anni oramai ma questo non fa che rafforzare la mia convinzione che lei ha vissuto una importante relazione in passato anche se continua a negare e a dire che si trattava solo di una amicizia. Non sono vendicativo, non le farei mai del male, ma vorrei incontrarlo e parlarci. Sto pensando di farlo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, certo che il modo di rapportarsi al marito è cambiato, come è cambiata la sua visione su tante cose inerenti la coppia.
> Mistral, però, ha detto proprio nel suo 3d che il suo matrimonio è migliorato proprio a seguito del fattaccio che ha permesso loro di riavvicinarsi e ha aperto una nuova stagione dell'amore.
> Il fatto che Mistral abbia delle ripercussioni e dei turbamenti non inficia la qualità del loro rapporto, è una "cosa sua", sono residui tossici, come dice Mary, che ci portiamo dietro e che forse non elimineremo mai del tutto, chissà.
> Sono sentimenti personali e che vanno gestiti da noi, così come la scelta di vendicarsi o meno, rimane solo nostra e il nostro partner deve restarne fuori.


Spero sempre che abbia ragione tu. Vedremo.


----------



## Diletta (1 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Parto dalla fine. Sicuramente fuori tempo massimo semplicemente perché con gli anni sono cambiato anch'io. Si, il suo comportamento è impeccabile da anni oramai ma questo non fa che rafforzare la mia convinzione che lei ha vissuto una importante relazione in passato anche se continua a negare e a dire che si trattava solo di una amicizia. Non sono vendicativo, non le farei mai del male, ma vorrei incontrarlo e parlarci. *Sto pensando di farlo.*





Ho pensato da sempre, e lo sai, che tu abbia bisogno di sapere come sono andate realmente le cose.
Hai bisogno di avere davanti la verità e nient'altro che la nuda verità, al netto di ogni sminuimento.
Altrimenti ti avvolgi e non ne esci...(se ne vuoi uscire).

Ti faccio una domanda (tanto per cambiare...):
se arrivassi alla certezza che è stata davvero solo una amicizia, pensi che potresti, col tempo, riavvicinarti a lei guardando la cosa per quella che è?
Un'amicizia non è un amore, non mescoliamo le carte.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho pensato da sempre, e lo sai, che tu abbia bisogno di sapere come sono andate realmente le cose.
> Hai bisogno di avere davanti la verità e nient'altro che la nuda verità, al netto di ogni sminuimento.
> Altrimenti ti avvolgi e non ne esci...(se ne vuoi uscire).
> 
> ...


Non so. Cambierebbe certamente per quanto riguarda il tradimento però quel periodo non è scivolato via senza aver lasciato segni. Sarebbe vedere la cosa mitigata ma non sarebbe lo stesso come prima. Poi il tempo sbiadite tutto, a prescindere se fosse stata amicizia o tradimento.


----------



## Falcor (1 Dicembre 2015)

Certo che però la differenza tra una moglie semplicemente assente e una infedele è parecchia. Ovvio che per te quegli anni son stati di sofferenza ma senza tradimento è stato semplicemente un periodo di allontanamento in cui magari anche tu hai le tue parti di responsabilità non avendo saputo cogliere determinati segnali.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Certo che però la differenza tra una moglie semplicemente assente e una infedele è parecchia. Ovvio che per te quegli anni son stati di sofferenza ma senza tradimento è stato semplicemente un periodo di allontanamento in cui magari anche tu hai le tue parti di responsabilità non avendo saputo cogliere determinati segnali.


Sicuramente c'è differenza oggettiva. Per quanto riguarda il rapporto di coppia diciamo che marito e moglie terminano la loro storia anche per altri motivi. Comunque in quel periodo lei non stava con me.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non so. Cambierebbe certamente per quanto riguarda il tradimento però quel periodo non è scivolato via senza aver lasciato segni. Sarebbe vedere la cosa mitigata ma non sarebbe lo stesso come prima. Poi il tempo sbiadite tutto, a prescindere se fosse stata amicizia o tradimento.


Bè cambierebbe che tua moglie è stata accusata per anni e non creduta per una cosa che non ha commesso
REsta il suo allontanamento ma io al posto di lei pretenderei delle scuse e soprattutto saresti tu nella parte di quello che deve rimediare a un torto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè cambierebbe che tua moglie è stata accusata per anni e non creduta per una cosa che non ha commesso
> REsta il suo allontanamento ma io al posto di lei pretenderei delle scuse e soprattutto saresti tu nella parte di quello che deve rimediare a un torto.


Ma io non l'ho accusata allora. Io sapevo che si era allontanata da noi ma ho scoperto solo due anni fa e casualmente che lui era sempre con lei in quel periodo. E comunque mi ha mentito su tante cose per cui mi è difficile credere anche alla sola amicizia, ammesso che il problema fosse questo. Mi ha nascosto tutto, questo è il vero tradimento. Se ci faceva sesso o no passa in secondo piano.


----------



## disincantata (1 Dicembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> capisco bene, quella parte di sé che si vuole integrare nell'insieme perché dopo tutto vi eravamo pure noi. Dopo avermi tanto rotto la testa sono arrivata alla conclusione che è comodità per sé e per l'altro. Per sé, perché la totale esclusione dalla coppia ci rende impotenti e per quanto riguarda l'altro, non deve portare tutto il peso su se stesso. Così si crea un'area di condivisione. Ma cosa ho esattamente da condividere con l'atto del tradire se l'ho subito?
> ...


Condivido.


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Dicembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> capisco bene, quella parte di sé che si vuole integrare nell'insieme perché dopo tutto vi eravamo pure noi. Dopo avermi tanto rotto la testa sono arrivata alla conclusione che è comodità per sé e per l'altro. Per sé, perché la totale esclusione dalla coppia ci rende impotenti e per quanto riguarda l'altro, non deve portare tutto il peso su se stesso. Così si crea un'area di condivisione. Ma cosa ho esattamente da condividere con l'atto del tradire se l'ho subito?
> ...



Non appena ti ho letta mi è venuta in mente questa:




senza nessun intento polemico, è chiaro 


In realtà il tuo post mi colpisce semplicemente perchè  quanto dici è inoppugnabile dal tuo punto di vista. E se volessi potrei mettermi facilmente nella tua stessa angolazione e vedere le stesse cose che vedi tu, ma così non è, almeno non completamente. 
Il tuo osservatorio è quello di chi per se stesso ha scelto, per quella che era la sua realtà, il meglio possibile con la consapevolezza che le persone non cambiano più di tanto e nella fattispecie che la persona da cui è stata tradita affronta le proprie difficoltà tenendola fuori e soddisfacendo i proprio bisogni al di là della coppia. E il distacco, con tale cognizione, ci sta tutto. Ma come si va ripetendo ad ogni piè sospinto su questi schermi, ogni coppia è un mondo a se stante, anche se i ricalchi vanno via come chè, e per me (per esempio) considerare il tradimento come una parentesi ripugnante è una possibilità che mi offro. Non a lui, a me stessa la do, come se me la "concedessi" rispetto a qualsiasi altro uomo che abbia fatto lo stesso errore una volta nella vita.
Se io lo lasciassi e mi innamorassi di un altro che puta caso so aver tradito la sua ex una volta, gli darei la stessa chance; di sicuro, a prescindere comunque da un eventuale tradimento o meno, non mi fiderei ciecamente come fatto finora. In nome di quanto sto vivendo non mi sento di poter affermare una cosa simile: ormai una sorta di intercapedine si è frapposta fra me e il mondo dei sentimenti, tanto vale reinvestire su qualcuno che ormai conosco anche nei suoi anfratti più torbidi e che conosce i miei, che amo e che mi ama. Poi cosa accadrà nel prosieguo della relazione nessuno può saperlo; che tipo di evoluzione avrò io o avrà lui è ignoto anche a noi stessi, anche se lui pare tanto sicuro di sè.


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devi salvare il tuo sentire.
> Come puoi vedere uno spettacolo, film o concerto o partita, e quello che provi e hai provato resta tuo anche se gli altri spettatori pensavano ad altro o si erano annoiati.



Faccio molta fatica a capire questo concetto. Io lascio che tutto quanto è stato nella mia vita, nel bene e nel male, passi, scorra, vada dove vuole andare. Ciò che resta da sè nel filtro del presente, spontaneamente, evidentemente è ciò che mi serve. Non curo nè conservo ricordi, non accarezzo quelli belli per prenderne calore nè rimaneggio quelli brutti (parlo del passato remoto chè quello prossimo ancora allunga le sue propaggini nel presente) per rivalutarli o riconsiderarli: mi alleggerisco. 
Forse poco c'entra con quanto stiamo dicendo, ma perfino non sento "le radici" di cui tanto si parla rispetto al posto dove sono nata e vissuta per gran parte della mia vita. Ci vado volentieri; ci sono i miei, diversi amici, molti conoscenti piacevoli da rivedere, e poi è un paese oggettivamente bellissimo che ha visto in ogni suo angolo qualcosa di me, bello perchè parliamo di infanzia e adolescenza, eppure, ogni volta non vedo l'ora di tornare al mio "adesso", alla mia vita di oggi, bella o brutta che sia. Quello che ho provato, Brunetta, si è dissolto; ciò che rimane è ciò che sono, che mi consente di scrivere quello che scrivo, di pensare quello che penso, di essere quella che sono. Sono gli effetti di ciò che si è provato che hanno un senso (per me), non le sensazioni in sè. 
Forse appaio cinica, non so se mi riesco a spiegare.


----------



## sienne (1 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non appena ti ho letta mi è venuta in mente questa:
> 
> 
> senza nessun intento polemico, è chiaro
> ...



Ciao

durante il mio percorso ho intrapreso varie angolazioni. Ma per come sono fatta io, per come vedo il mondo ... questa è l'angolazione che più mi si addice ... che è più vicino al mio essere e lascia completamente aperto l'esito. Non c'è una condanna o un giudizio verso chi ha tradito. C'è la voglia di vedere chi ho di fronte e di analizzare il periodo particolare che ha affrontato in tal modo. Qui subentrano tanti aspetti, che sono inerenti alle persone in questione e alla propria storia. L'attenzione io l'ho posta nel come si è comportato nei miei confronti durante tutto quel periodo. Ad esempio, mi accarezzava assicurandomi che tutto andava bene e che avevo solo tante paranoie inutili che appesantivano il rapporto ecc. ecc. Certi comportamenti, per me, cozzano con il voler bene ad una persona, ad esempio. Di questo io devo prenderne atto. Mi sono lasciata prendere, alla scoperta, dalle parole, promesse, disperazioni ecc. per tanto tempo. Ma il ricordo di come sa essere quando gli conviene altro, per me è un campanello d'allarme, che riguarda il suo essere e che va oltre al solo aver tradito. Come si può ignorare? Come si può integrare in una storia assieme? Mi resi conto, che me la stavo raccontando. Oggi, riconosco subito certe sfumature nel carattere di una persona. Se ha tradito o meno è secondario. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Faccio molta fatica a capire questo concetto. Io lascio che tutto quanto è stato nella mia vita, nel bene e nel male, passi, scorra, vada dove vuole andare. Ciò che resta da sè nel filtro del presente, spontaneamente, evidentemente è ciò che mi serve. Non curo nè conservo ricordi, non accarezzo quelli belli per prenderne calore nè rimaneggio quelli brutti (parlo del passato remoto chè quello prossimo ancora allunga le sue propaggini nel presente) per rivalutarli o riconsiderarli: mi alleggerisco.
> Forse poco c'entra con quanto stiamo dicendo, ma perfino non sento "le radici" di cui tanto si parla rispetto al posto dove sono nata e vissuta per gran parte della mia vita. Ci vado volentieri; ci sono i miei, diversi amici, molti conoscenti piacevoli da rivedere, e poi è un paese oggettivamente bellissimo che ha visto in ogni suo angolo qualcosa di me, bello perchè parliamo di infanzia e adolescenza, eppure, ogni volta non vedo l'ora di tornare al mio "adesso", alla mia vita di oggi, bella o brutta che sia. Quello che ho provato, Brunetta, si è dissolto; ciò che rimane è ciò che sono, che mi consente di scrivere quello che scrivo, di pensare quello che penso, di essere quella che sono. Sono gli effetti di ciò che si è provato che hanno un senso (per me), non le sensazioni in sè.
> Forse appaio cinica, non so se mi riesco a spiegare.


Ti capisco e ti  "invidio".
Il mio era il mio percorso che può servire a Diletta.
Per quanto mi riguarda io ho un problema con il passato perché per me è tutto presente, sia perché ho una memoria, che ho scoperto straordinaria rispetto ad altri, che mi fa sentire vicini e vividi ricordi ed emozioni.
In questa situazione il passato, ho dovuto ristrutturarlo con un lavoro faticoso di scorporazione.


----------



## oro.blu (2 Dicembre 2015)

Mi è difficile oggi comprendere come si possa amare una persona al punto di credere di essere assolutamente al centro del suo mondo in ogni istante della sua vita.
Un tempo forse la pensavo anch'io così, ma è talmente lontano questo sentimento che ne ho solo un vago ricordo.
Superare questo scoglio mi ha permesso di vivere almeno una decina di anni tranquillamente. Senza rancori, anzi oserei dire che siamo stati e lo siamo tuttora perfino invidiati da quanto sembriamo uniti e complici.
Se dovessi recriminare che per anni lui ha tolto tempo, denaro, sesso e soprattutto affetto a me per condividerlo con un altra persona ora probabilmente vivrei da sola.
Per questo, dico che, se per un qualsivoglia motivo si decide di restare in famiglia bisogna buttarsi certe cose alle spalle, è un percorso tortuoso, ma non si può pensare di vivere una vita con il rancore nel cuore presupponendo cose che magari non sono mai esistite.
Per quanto noi possiamo credere di essere affini ad una persona, questa resta sempre unica e distinta da noi. si può essere complementari ma non interscambiabili e alle volte bisogna scendere a compromessi.
Un altra faccia del amore....


----------



## danny (2 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi è difficile oggi comprendere c*ome si possa amare una persona al punto di credere di essere assolutamente al centro del suo mondo in ogni istante della sua vita*.
> Un tempo forse la pensavo anch'io così, ma è talmente lontano questo sentimento che ne ho solo un vago ricordo.
> Superare questo scoglio mi ha permesso di vivere almeno una decina di anni tranquillamente. Senza rancori, anzi oserei dire che siamo stati e lo siamo tuttora perfino invidiati da quanto sembriamo uniti e complici.
> Se dovessi recriminare che per anni lui ha tolto tempo, denaro, sesso e soprattutto affetto a me per condividerlo con un altra persona ora probabilmente vivrei da sola.
> ...


Non è amore, non è una manifestazione di amore.
Si desidera essere al centro della vita di un'altra persona perché ciò dà sicurezza, e ne consegue che con questa persona puoi fare passi importanti come acquistare una casa insieme, condividere un conto, mettere al mondo dei bambini, attendere la vecchiaia e i problemi che ne conseguono.
E' un bisogno, un'esigenza.
Quando si viene traditi questa sicurezza viene meno e spuntano nella coppia dubbi, incertezze, insicurezze, sia a livello personale che di coppia.


----------



## danny (2 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Certo che però la differenza tra una moglie *semplicemente* assente e una infedele è *parecchia*. Ovvio che per te quegli anni son stati di sofferenza ma senza tradimento è stato *semplicemente* un periodo di allontanamento in cui magari anche tu hai le tue parti di responsabilità non avendo saputo cogliere determinati segnali.


A livello personale, come conseguenze sul benessere della coppia e della persona, tutte queste differenze non le vedo.
E' una persona che si è allontanata, soltanto in modi diversi.


----------



## danny (2 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Parto dalla fine. Sicuramente fuori tempo massimo semplicemente perché con gli anni sono cambiato anch'io. Si, il suo comportamento è impeccabile da anni oramai ma questo non fa che rafforzare la mia convinzione che lei ha vissuto una importante relazione in passato anche se continua a negare e a dire che si trattava solo di una amicizia. Non sono vendicativo, non le farei mai del male, ma vorrei incontrarlo e parlarci. Sto pensando di farlo.


Sono quindi solo deduzioni, fino ad ora.
Anche se devo dirti  che se tu sei molto vicino a una persona (e la conosci bene) il tradimento lo avverti, lo comprendi, lo senti.
Mi spieghi quali differenze riveli tra il comportamento di allora e quello odierno?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mi è difficile oggi comprendere come si possa amare una persona al punto di credere di essere assolutamente al centro del suo mondo in ogni istante della sua vita.
> Un tempo forse la pensavo anch'io così, ma è talmente lontano questo sentimento che ne ho solo un vago ricordo.J
> Superare questo scoglio mi ha permesso di vivere almeno una decina di anni tranquillamente. Senza rancori, anzi oserei dire che siamo stati e lo siamo tuttora perfino invidiati da quanto sembriamo uniti e complici.
> Se dovessi recriminare che per anni lui ha tolto tempo, denaro, sesso e soprattutto affetto a me per condividerlo con un altra persona ora probabilmente vivrei da sola.
> ...


Concordo con te se dopo un tradimento subito si decide di restare. Bisogna necessariamente superare rancore e recriminazioni negli anni a venire


----------



## Anonimo1523 (2 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sono quindi solo deduzioni, fino ad ora.
> Anche se devo dirti  che se tu sei molto vicino a una persona (e la conosci bene) il tradimento lo avverti, lo comprendi, lo senti.
> Mi spieghi quali differenze riveli tra il comportamento di allora e quello odierno?


È difficile rispondere a questa domanda che riguarda tutta una serie di manifestazioni tra cui i gesti, gli sguardi, il dire, il non dire, il fare. Una differenza potrebbe anche essere ora è a casa, prima aveva sempre un motivo per non esserci. E poi con me, non ti posso dire o stare a raccontare tutte le frasi taglienti che mi diceva e che oggi non dice più.


----------



## oro.blu (2 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Concordo con te se dopo un tradimento subito si decide di restare. Bisogna necessariamente superare rancore e recriminazioni negli anni a venire


Ma anche se si decide di non restare. Che senso ha soffrire per una persona che hai deciso di non vedere più, con cui non vuoi condividere più nulla. Non sto dicendo che dall'oggi al domani non devi più soffrire. Ma è inutile e dannoso ricordare di continuo il torto subito. Bisogna comunque avere la forza di chiudere il capitolo e voltare pagina.
Ci sta un po' di amarezza e magari, nelle relazioni future del timore, ma non bisogna assolutamente aggrapparsi all'idea di quel che poteva essere e non è stato. 
Bisogna comunque ricordare che la vita è una sola e bisogna cercare di viverla al meglio possibile, anche rinunciando a qualcosa.


----------



## danny (2 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> È difficile rispondere a questa domanda che riguarda tutta una serie di manifestazioni tra cui i gesti, gli sguardi, il dire, il non dire, il fare. Una differenza potrebbe anche essere ora è a casa, prima aveva sempre un motivo per non esserci. E poi con me,* non ti posso dire o stare a raccontare tutte le frasi taglient*i che mi diceva e che oggi non dice più.


Le frasi taglienti sono una manifestazione di un'insoddisfazione nel rapporto ma talvolta anche della propria vita, sono manifestazione di frustrazione e stress. A volte lo stress può anche essere dovuto al dover nascondere col proprio partner un tradimento, certo, ma non è detto che sia per questo.
Quando mia moglie mi tradì, nel periodo dell'infatuazione, invece era diventata del tutto serena e tranquilla con me, niente più rivendicazioni, era anche più disponibile sessualmente, era migliorata, se così si può dire.
La cosa durò poco, fino a quando io scoprii tutto.


----------



## danny (2 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma anche se si decide di non restare. Che senso ha soffrire per una persona che hai deciso di non vedere più, con cui non vuoi condividere più nulla. Non sto dicendo che dall'oggi al domani non devi più soffrire. Ma è inutile e dannoso ricordare di continuo il torto subito. Bisogna comunque avere la forza di chiudere il capitolo e voltare pagina.
> Ci sta un po' di amarezza e magari, nelle relazioni future del timore, ma non bisogna assolutamente aggrapparsi all'idea di quel che poteva essere e non è stato.
> *Bisogna comunque ricordare che la vita è una sola e bisogna cercare di viverla al meglio possibile, anche rinunciando a qualcosa*.



Frase da incorniciare.
Quante persone vivono male perché perennemente insoddisfatte e incapaci di SAPER rinunciare?
Fare delle scelte stabilendo priorità è determinante.
Sul resto sono d'accordo. 
Un po' di pragmaticità serve sempre.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ma anche se si decide di non restare. Che senso ha soffrire per una persona che hai deciso di non vedere più, con cui non vuoi condividere più nulla. Non sto dicendo che dall'oggi al domani non devi più soffrire. Ma è inutile e dannoso ricordare di continuo il torto subito. Bisogna comunque avere la forza di bchiudere il capitolo e voltare pagina.
> Ci sta un po' di amarezza e magari, nelle relazioni future del timore, ma non bisogna assolutamente aggrapparsi all'idea di quel che poteva essere e non è stato.
> Bisogna comunque ricordare che la vita è una sola e bisogna cercare di viverla al meglio possibile, anche rinunciando a qualcosa.


Se si decide di non restare il rancore è limitato nel tempo, non dura anni o almeno ;on dovrebbe


----------



## oro.blu (2 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Frase da incorniciare.
> Quante persone vivono male perché perennemente insoddisfatte e incapaci di SAPER rinunciare?
> Fare delle scelte stabilendo priorità è determinante.
> Sul resto sono d'accordo.
> Un po' di pragmaticità serve sempre.


 sono maestra in questo 
Non solo in amore.


----------



## Diletta (2 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non so. Cambierebbe certamente per quanto riguarda il tradimento però quel periodo non è scivolato via senza aver lasciato segni. Sarebbe vedere la cosa mitigata ma *non sarebbe lo stesso come prima.* Poi il tempo sbiadite tutto, a prescindere se fosse stata amicizia o tradimento.




Infatti...potrebbe essere migliore, diverso sicuramente, ma migliore, perché no.
La vita non è statica, si modifica, cambia percorsi...insomma, la vita è in divenire (e lo diceva uno saggio!).
La vita non è uno stagno dove le acque sono ferme (e meno male, aggiungo io) ma è un mare aperto. 
Se ci pensi bene non ci si può aspettare che tutto rimanga immutato nel corso del tempo, quindi, perché non vedi la tua situazione come un accadimento della vita, una prova che la vita stessa vi ha messo davanti?
Vi ha messo perché parlo a voi come coppia.
Uno degli aspetti più importanti di essere coppia è quello di affrontare insieme gli eventi, "nella buona e nella cattiva sorte" intendendo per sorte proprio il destino, cioè la vita stessa, quello che succede.
Nessuno è esentato dal dolore e dalle avversità...
Tutto questo per dirti che c'è stato un allontanamento da parte di lei, certo che sì, ma è così grave da stracciarsi le vesti?
E' così condannabile da essere insuperabile?

Il discorso cambia se c'è stato un tradimento, eccome se cambia...è devastazione che si aggiunge al grosso dispiacere che già provi.
Qui, la gestione del problema, dipende da come sei tu di natura.
Se sei, come me, un paladino della verità, devi arrivarci a quella verità, con ogni mezzo.
Non ci sono storie.

E quanto allo smiuire o, addirittura al mentire, bé, non c'è niente di così sbalorditivo, in fondo. Si fa tutto ciò per PAURA.
Gli esseri umani mentono per paura, solo per questo miserissimo motivo.
Non è cattiveria, è terrore allo stato puro (si cagano addosso).
Del resto, non ti puoi aspettare lealtà da chi ha tradito...quindi, se vuoi la verità te la devi cercare da solo perché lei non parlerebbe neanche sotto tortura.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (2 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Le frasi taglienti sono una manifestazione di un'insoddisfazione nel rapporto ma talvolta anche della propria vita, sono manifestazione di frustrazione e stress. A volte lo stress può anche essere dovuto al dover nascondere col proprio partner un tradimento, certo, ma non è detto che sia per questo.
> Quando mia moglie mi tradì, nel periodo dell'infatuazione, invece era diventata del tutto serena e tranquilla con me, niente più rivendicazioni, era anche più disponibile sessualmente, era migliorata, se così si può dire.
> La cosa durò poco, fino a quando io scoprii tutto.


Infatti non ho scoperto un tradimento, l'ho già detto. Comunque ogni volta che si piazza un mattoncino tra sé e l'altro bisognerebbe stare attenti che alla fine non si costruisca un muro. Comunque per il mio modo di vedere è stato un tradimento condito da menzogne indipendentemente dal sesso.


----------



## Diletta (2 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Infatti non ho scoperto un tradimento, l'ho già detto. Comunque ogni volta che si piazza un mattoncino tra sé e l'altro bisognerebbe stare attenti che alla fine non si costruisca un muro. Comunque per il mio modo di vedere è stato un tradimento condito da menzogne indipendentemente dal sesso.



Ma si incontravano di persona i due?
Colleghi di lavoro? (scusami, ma non ricordo bene).
Caffè insieme oltre alla vicinanza in ufficio?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti...potrebbe essere migliore, diverso sicuramente, ma migliore, perché no.
> La vita non è statica, si modifica, cambia percorsi...insomma, la vita è in divenire (e lo diceva uno saggio!).
> La vita non è uno stagno dove le acque sono ferme (e meno male, aggiungo io) ma è un mare aperto.
> Se ci pensi bene non ci si può aspettare che tutto rimanga immutato nel corso del tempo, quindi, perché non vedi la tua situazione come un accadimento della vita, una prova che la vita stessa vi ha messo davanti?
> ...


Non sono pessimista ma nel mio caso la vedo difficile che possa essere migliore di prima. Questo perché è il mentire in sé che non supero. Se mi ha mentito per anni potrebbe mentire sul suo volere stare con me. Quando mi è vicina o si comporta in un certo modo non riesco a sentirlo sincero, mi sembra tutto artefatto, costruito. Si, vorrei conoscere la verità, indipendentemente da quale essa sia.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma si incontravano di persona i due?
> Colleghi di lavoro? (scusami, ma non ricordo bene).
> Caffè insieme oltre alla vicinanza in ufficio?


Si colleghi e collaboratori. Cene e meeting insieme. Trasferte e sessioni di lavoro fuori sede. Ho scoperto in molti casi che c'era anche lui a posteriori.


----------



## Diletta (2 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Si colleghi e collaboratori. Cene e meeting insieme. Trasferte e sessioni di lavoro fuori sede. Ho scoperto in molti casi che c'era anche lui a posteriori.



E allora devi andare fino in fondo, ma proprio fino a grattare la terra di quel fondo.
Non dico che sia impossibile un'amicizia così stretta con un collega, anzi, a me è successo pari pari, per davvero, quindi...
Una intensa amicizia, durata anni con un collega, anche uscite fuori, tanta intesa e tantissime risate.
Io ero fidanzata allora e si conviveva.
Da parte mia solo e soltanto amicizia, mai pensato ad altro, però ci stavo davvero bene.
Da parte sua c'era "anche" qualche altro pensiero che mi è stato confidato pochi anni fa...col commento da parte sua:
"...allora ero proprio un coglione per non averci mai provato con te!, ma ora sarebbe diverso!"
E la mia risposta fu:
"meglio così altrimenti sarebbe stato imbarazzante ricevere un sonoro ciaffone..." e l'avrei fatto perché mi conosco. 
Quindi, sì: ci può stare, ma difficile, per me, che nessuno dei due sia interessato anche ad "altro".
Di conseguenza, l'equilibrio rimane precario e così anche l'esito.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non sono pessimista ma nel mio caso la vedo difficile che possa essere migliore di prima. Questo perché è il mentire in sé che non supero. Se mi ha mentito per anni potrebbe mentire sul suo volere stare con me. Quando mi è vicina o si comporta in un certo modo non riesco a sentirlo sincero, mi sembra tutto artefatto, costruito. Si, vorrei conoscere la verità, indipendentemente da quale essa sia.


Quali ragioni avrebbe a stare con te se non volesse davvero farlo?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali ragioni avrebbe a stare con te se non volesse davvero farlo?


Le ragioni che accomunano la maggior parte dei traditori, pentiti o meno. Qualcuno l'ha già scritto. Si sposa l'uomo che ti da sicurezza, lo si tradisce con il primo che ti fa sognare. Poi ci si sveglia e si scopre che il principe non è proprio un principe, che l'azzurro è sbiadito, e magari anche che chi si credeva una principessa con tutti ai propri piedi a 30 anni, magari a 45 non è più così. E comunque non ho detto che non vuole stare con me.


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non sono pessimista ma nel mio caso la vedo difficile che possa essere migliore di prima. *Questo perché è il mentire in sé che non supero. Se mi ha mentito per anni *potrebbe mentire sul suo volere stare con me. Quando mi è vicina o si comporta in un certo modo non riesco a sentirlo sincero, mi sembra tutto artefatto, costruito. Si, vorrei conoscere la verità, indipendentemente da quale essa sia.



Ma su cosa ti ha mentito?
Ti mentiva quando le chiedevi se c'era un altro?
Ti ha anche nascosto la sua intensa amicizia col collega? Nel senso che tu non sapevi nulla di tale amicizia fra loro e l'hai scoperto da solo?
Per capire meglio...


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ma io non l'ho accusata allora. Io sapevo che si era allontanata da noi ma* ho scoperto solo due anni fa e casualmente che lui era sempre con lei in quel periodo. *E comunque mi ha mentito su tante cose per cui mi è difficile credere anche alla sola amicizia, ammesso che il problema fosse questo. Mi ha nascosto tutto, questo è il vero tradimento. Se ci faceva sesso o no passa in secondo piano.



Ah...scusami per la mia domanda precedente, ho riletto ora il tuo post!
Se dici così è evidente che lei non te ne aveva mai fatto parola...


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *No, no, il "come prima" non esiste e non esistera' mai piu'. Il tradimento lo azzera, lo falsa o gli rende la sua luce vera,* in ogni caso una volta varcato il cancello del "dopo" e' impossibile tornare sui propri passi. Quello che si puo' fare, secondo me, e' ricostruire una nuova relazione con la stessa persona, fermi restando l'Amore,  la stessa volonta' da parte di entrambi, la comprensione di quello che e' successo, delle motivazioni.. Vedersi con occhi nuovi insomma, come se ci si fosse davvero appena conosciuti, perche' in fondo cosi e'..




D'accordissimo sul non essere più come prima riferito al sentire personale e al modo di vivere la relazione.

Non mi torna il discorso che il tradimento falsi o azzeri tutto il vissuto del "prima", perdonami se ci ritorno sopra .
Azzera tutto il vissuto del "durante", questo è ovvio, ma il prima perché sarebbe stato falso o comunque illusorio?
Hai detto bene tu a parlare di "parentesi" da seppellire, ma tra la parentesi ci sono due vissuti e dovrebbero essere entrambi autentici...
Diverso è il mio caso in cui il mio "prima" è veramente tutto sporcato, a meno che non segua anch'io il percorso mentale delle "parentesi", ma qui si parla al plurale e la cosa si complica...
Forse dovrei vedere il bello che c'è stato fra una parentesi e l'altra, e c'è stato sicuramente ed era autentico, ma è come stare sulle montagne russe, difficile non avvertire un senso di nausea generale...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma su cosa ti ha mentito?
> Ti mentiva quando le chiedevi se c'era un altro?
> Ti ha anche nascosto la sua intensa amicizia col collega? Nel senso che tu non sapevi nulla di tale amicizia fra loro e l'hai scoperto da solo?
> Per capire meglio...


Non entro nei dettagli. Mi ha mentito tantissime volte, mi ha nascosto questa che lei continua a chiamare amicizia, non mi ha mai detto che spesso c'era anche l'altro. Si, sono cose che ho ricostruito da solo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> D'accordissimo sul non essere più come prima riferito al sentire personale e al modo di vivere la relazione.
> 
> Non mi torna il discorso che il tradimento falsi o azzeri tutto il vissuto del "prima", perdonami se ci ritorno sopra .
> Azzera tutto il vissuto del "durante", questo è ovvio, ma il prima perché sarebbe stato falso o comunque illusorio?
> ...


Ciao Dile, il bello del "prima" occupa in me lo stesso spazio del "durante": qualcosa di comunque lontano dal presente, che è l'unica cosa di cui posso e voglio occuparmi. Riconoscere la fallacità di pezzi della mia vita o esaltarne l'autenticità non mi serve a nulla, adesso; ho una traccia di base oggettiva sulla quale muovermi e ho me stessa da accudire. Non posso perdere troppo tempo in altre valutazioni che finirebbero solo per confondermi.

Mi spiace, ma non so davvero spiegartelo diversamente. Perdonami


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non entro nei dettagli. Mi ha mentito tantissime volte, mi ha nascosto questa che lei continua a chiamare amicizia, non mi ha mai detto che spesso c'era anche l'altro. Si, sono cose che ho ricostruito da solo.



Posso chiederti come spiega il fatto che ti abbia mentito (omesso) su un'amicizia che normalmente non dovrebbe destare alcun sospetto? Sei una persona particolarmente gelosa e dunque lei ha preferito prevenire piuttosto che curare?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Posso chiederti come spiega il fatto che ti abbia mentito (omesso) su un'amicizia che normalmente non dovrebbe destare alcun sospetto? Sei una persona particolarmente gelosa e dunque lei ha preferito prevenire piuttosto che curare?


Credo di essere normalmente geloso ma in passato, e mi riferisco a prima che lei cambiasse atteggiamento, eravamo una cosa sola. Ha fatto sempre delle cose senza necessariamente dirmelo prima ma poi me le diceva tranquillamente. Non sto parlando di tradimenti ma di cose banali o meno che poi mi raccontava perchè non sapeva mentirmi. Poi invece ha iniziato con cose banali per finire a questa amicizia. Ora il perchè mi ha taciuto questa cosa lo sa solo lei. Io so solo che lo ha fatto. Potrei semplicemente rispondere mi ha taciuto questa amicizia perché probabilmente non era un'amicizia.  Non le credo più e qualsiasi cosa dica oramai non mi pongo neanche più il problema.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Credo di essere normalmente geloso ma in passato, e mi riferisco a prima che lei cambiasse atteggiamento, eravamo una cosa sola. Ha fatto sempre delle cose senza necessariamente dirmelo prima ma poi me le diceva tranquillamente. Non sto parlando di tradimenti ma di cose banali o meno che poi mi raccontava perchè non sapeva mentirmi. Poi invece ha iniziato con cose banali per finire a questa amicizia. Ora il perchè mi ha taciuto questa cosa lo sa solo lei. Io so solo che lo ha fatto. Potrei semplicemente rispondere mi ha taciuto questa amicizia perché probabilmente non era un'amicizia.  Non le credo più e qualsiasi cosa dica oramai non mi pongo neanche più il problema.



Perchè non le hai chiesto come mai abbia deciso di omettere un qualcosa, come un'amicizia, che avresti potuto capire?

Non le credi solo in relazione all'amicizia taciuta o in generale?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Perchè non le hai chiesto come mai abbia deciso di omettere un qualcosa, come un'amicizia, che avresti potuto capire, ?
> 
> Non le credi solo in relazione all'amicizia taciuta o in generale?


Non le credo in riferimento ad alcune cose, come non le credevoo allora dopo aver scoperto alcune piccole bugie. Soprattutto ho rivalutato tutto il periodo alla luce dell'amicizia taciuta e di alcuni fatti relativi a questa amicizia che ho ricostruito. Se poi fosse stata solamente amicizia, cosa cambia?


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non le credo in riferimento ad alcune cose, come non le credevoo allora dopo aver scoperto alcune piccole bugie. Soprattutto ho rivalutato tutto il periodo alla luce dell'amicizia taciuta e di alcuni fatti relativi a questa amicizia che ho ricostruito. Se poi fosse stata solamente amicizia, cosa cambia?



Se fosse stata solo amicizia e te l'avesse taciuta ci sarebbe da porsi qualche domanda.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se fosse stata solo amicizia e te l'avesse taciuta ci sarebbe da porsi qualche domanda.


Fai come quelli che combinano cose e danno la colpa agli altri? Era semplicemente cambiata. Come ti dicessi che è merito mio l'ulteriore cambiamento che ha fatto. Non è merito mio te lo assicuro.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Fai come quelli che combinano cose e danno la colpa agli altri? Era semplicemente cambiata. Come ti dicessi che è merito mio l'ulteriore cambiamento che ha fatto. Non è merito mio te lo assicuro.



Non ho capito la domanda  O forse non era una domanda rivolta a me, ma una risposta implicita..


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non ho capito la domanda  O forse non era una domanda rivolta a me, ma una risposta implicita..





Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Se fosse stata solo amicizia e te l'avesse taciuta ci sarebbe da porsi qualche domanda.


Era una domanda diretta a te. Potrei aver fraintesoma che domanda dovrei pormi se mi ha taciuto questa cosa?


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Era una domanda diretta a te. Potrei aver fraintesoma che domanda dovrei pormi se mi ha taciuto questa cosa?



Conoscere qualcuno interessante, trovare un amico o un'amica è un evento bello e piacevole che in una relazione sana si condivide con piacere (per me); tenere per sè il "tesoro", sempre dal mio punto di vista, è un indicatore preciso di qualcosa che nella relazione si è inceppato. E io mi chiederei cosa non funzionava che ha consentito l'incunearsi di un "segreto", prima ancora di sapere i dettagli del segreto stesso.



E comunque la domanda 



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Fai come quelli che combinano cose e danno la  colpa agli altri?


rivolta a me, non l'ho ancora capita


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> L'attenzione io l'ho posta nel come si è comportato nei miei confronti durante tutto quel periodo. Ad esempio, mi accarezzava assicurandomi che tutto andava bene e che avevo solo tante paranoie inutili che appesantivano il rapporto ecc. ecc. Certi comportamenti, per me, cozzano con il voler bene ad una persona, ad esempio. Di questo io devo prenderne atto. Mi sono lasciata prendere, alla scoperta, dalle parole, promesse, disperazioni ecc. per tanto tempo. Ma il ricordo di come sa essere quando gli conviene altro, per me è un campanello d'allarme, che riguarda il suo essere e che va oltre al solo aver tradito. Come si può ignorare? Come si può integrare in una storia assieme? Mi resi conto, che me la stavo raccontando.
> 
> ...



Ciao Sienne,
intanto volevo ringraziarti di questo post che è foriero per me di parecchie riflessioni. Ho continuato a pensare a ciò che hai scritto e ho cercato anch'io, ancora e il più lucidamente possibile, di ricordare com'era lui con me nel periodo del tradimento. Mi rassicurava, certo, per potersi vivere l'altro "noi" il più tranquillamente possibile, ma nulla a che vedere con chi era prima e ancor più con quello che è adesso. Mi sono tornate in mente delle cazziate gratuite, delle prese di posizione che impedivano il dialogo, come se volesse litigare a tutti i costi, ritirarsi per conto suo a farsi gli affari propri senza rotture di palle. Ora faccio questa lettura, ma allora attribuivo a tutti i problemi che gli stavano piombando sulla testa da tutti i fronti la sua irritabilità, i suoi repentini cambiamenti di umore etc che dipendevano probabilmente dall'andamento dell'altra relazione e forse, spero, anche dai sensi di colpa che comunque un po' lo lavoravano ai fianchi (fino a farlo desistere dalla storia, anche se sicuramente la ragione precisa risiede essenzialmente nell'esaurimento della carica adrenalinica). Sa essere in quel modo, in questo e in mille altri modi, ora lo so.

Sul raccontarsela, che anche quest'ultima cosa che ho realizzato potrebbe essere inquadrata nella stessa cornice, cerco di essere il più spietata possibile con me stessa. Se ho lasciato che altri mi ingannassero, da me non potrei sopportarlo, almeno coscientemente. E scavo, scavo, scavo spellandomi le mani e il cuore: non ho paura di farmi male con la verità, qualunque essa sia.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Conoscere qualcuno interessante, trovare un amico o un'amica è un evento bello e piacevole che in una relazione sana si condivide con piacere (per me); tenere per sè il "tesoro", sempre dal mio punto di vista, è un indicatore preciso di qualcosa che nella relazione si è inceppato. E io mi chiederei cosa non funzionava che ha consentito l'incunearsi di un "segreto", prima ancora di sapere i dettagli del segreto stesso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il senso della domanda che ti ho posto riassume anche la risposta alla prima tua. Si era montata la testa, viveva in un mondo suo dal quale ha escluso tutti. Ha avuto non due relazioni parallele (ammesso che potrebbe essere stato un fraintendimento mio e non una relazione) ma due vite diverse. Una da single, fuori casa, ed una con noi nel tempo residuo. Francamente qualsiasi cosa sia successa è stata per volontà sua non certo per causa mia e dei figli. Si era inceppato qualcosa? Dal suo punto di vista ha scelto la soluzione di vivere una vita tutto sua per poi ricomparire, e non è un eufemismo, come nuova, la fosse successo. Ed invece qualcosa è successo, dentro di me sicuramente. Ho preso il meglio che ho potuto avere da lei .... il sesso. Ora vorrebbe darmi anche altro e pretendere anche altro.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Il senso della domanda che ti ho posto riassume anche la risposta alla prima tua. Si era montata la testa, viveva in un mondo suo dal quale ha escluso tutti. Ha avuto non due relazioni parallele (ammesso che potrebbe essere stato un fraintendimento mio e non una relazione) ma due vite diverse. Una da single, fuori casa, ed una con noi nel tempo residuo. Francamente qualsiasi cosa sia successa è stata per volontà sua non certo per causa mia e dei figli. Si era inceppato qualcosa? Dal suo punto di vista ha scelto la soluzione di vivere una vita tutto sua per poi ricomparire, e non è un eufemismo, come nuova, la fosse successo. Ed invece qualcosa è successo, dentro di me sicuramente. Ho preso il meglio che ho potuto avere da lei .... il sesso. Ora vorrebbe darmi anche altro e pretendere anche altro.



Come già espresso, il chiamarsi completamente fuori da una dinamica di coppia che non fluisce più all'unisono, non mi trova d'accordo, anche se comunque non mi carico della responsabilità del tradimento (quando c'è). In ogni caso è una posizione morta, dalla quale non può ripartire nulla; se posso accettarlo da chi ha deciso, in virtù del suo sentire a riguardo, di proseguire da solo per la sua strada, trovo che sia assurdo perseverare nei secoli dei secoli se si rimane insieme. Mi sembra un nodo complesso e conflittuale impossibile da sciogliere se non si arriva ad un punto di onestà e verità e messa a nudo reciproche.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti...potrebbe essere migliore, diverso sicuramente, ma migliore, perché no.
> La vita non è statica, si modifica, cambia percorsi...insomma, la vita è in divenire (e lo diceva uno saggio!).
> La vita non è uno stagno dove le acque sono ferme (e meno male, aggiungo io) ma è un mare aperto.
> Se ci pensi bene non ci si può aspettare che tutto rimanga immutato nel corso del tempo, quindi, perché non vedi la tua situazione come un accadimento della vita, una prova che la vita stessa vi ha messo davanti?
> ...


Non so come scriverlo.
Ma nei tuoi interventi, trovo sempre una cosa che mi aiuta tantissimo e mi dà coraggio.
La speranza.
Mi hai colpito con questa verità disarmante:
Non posso dunque garantire lealtà a mio marito, perchè ho fatto quel che ho fatto.
Ma può questo sbaglio pregiudicare tutto il resto?
Sempre più convinta che devo confessarmi a lui.
Almeno che mi dica, nella tua slelatà sei stata leale.
Ma se sono io a parlare per prima so come dirglielo, se invece lo scopre lui, 
e mi attacca, anch'io mi bloccherei.
Nei tuoi post però trovo sempre speranza e una forte indulgenza nei confronti di tuo marito.
Lo devi amare proprio tanto.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non devi avere letto Diletta.
> 
> Io credevo di essere nella coppia in cui volevo stare e non lo era. Figurati se posso trovare gradevoli le altre. Naturalmente non entro perché è impossibile nell'altrui intimità, ma già dal poco che vedo non mi piacerebbe.
> Ma io non sono gli altri.
> Se hai letto in quello che ho scritto un giudizio negativo ti sbagli, non c'è, in questo caso, non ho alcun problema a dare giudizi se lo voglio fare, ma non lo sto facendo, sto riconoscimento il particolare equilibrio che è proprio di ogni coppia.


Provo a spiegarmi così:
non sono capace di scrivere cose articolate e post lunghissimi.
Ne ne ho il tempo.
Con i post di Diletta avverto sempre una speranza e una possibilità di rialzarsi sempre dopo una caduta.
Con i tuoi noto sempre una terrificante ineluttabilità.
Se tu non sei riuscita a perdonare significa solo che o hai ricevuto una ferita terrificante che ti ha indurito il cuore, o
che tu non abbia mai perdonato nulla a nessuno.
So che il mio matrimonio è sempre proceduto secondo un equilibrio dinamico.
Tu proponi un modello statico che secondo me non può esistere; se esiste, non funziona.


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Dicembre 2015)

*Breve aggiornamento*

poche righe per dire che ho tolto con oggi tutti I punti e posso digitare con due mani, moolto comodo, sono di nuovo operativo al 100%

sul fronte famigliare si procede tra alti e bassi, ma so che ci vorrà ancora un bel po'


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Come già espresso, il chiamarsi completamente fuori da una dinamica di coppia che non fluisce più all'unisono, non mi trova d'accordo, anche se comunque non mi carico della responsabilità del tradimento (quando c'è). In ogni caso è una posizione morta, dalla quale non può ripartire nulla; se posso accettarlo da chi ha deciso, in virtù del suo sentire a riguardo, di proseguire da solo per la sua strada, trovo che sia assurdo perseverare nei secoli dei secoli se si rimane insieme. Mi sembra un nodo complesso e conflittuale impossibile da sciogliere se non si arriva ad un punto di onestà e verità e messa a nudo reciproche.


La cosa bella è che siamo tutti diversi e decidiamo tutti in maniera diversa anche, ipoteticamente, nelle stesse condizioni.


----------



## JON (4 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> poche righe per dire che ho tolto con oggi tutti I punti e posso digitare con due mani, moolto comodo, sono di nuovo operativo al 100%
> 
> sul fronte famigliare si procede tra alti e bassi, ma so che ci vorrà ancora un bel po'


Mi spieghi come hai fatto a ferirti con il vetro temperato dell'auto?


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Dicembre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Mi spieghi come hai fatto a ferirti con il vetro temperato dell'auto?


sull'impeto dell'incazzatura ho dato una manata di piatto al finestrino lato guidatore. Il vetro si è sbriciolato e mi sono tagliato il palmo della mano destra tra l'indice ed il medio
apprezzabile anche la quantità di schegge tolte


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> poche righe per dire che ho tolto con oggi tutti I punti e posso digitare con due mani, moolto comodo, sono di nuovo operativo al 100%
> 
> sul fronte famigliare si procede tra alti e bassi, ma so che ci vorrà ancora un bel po'


Bene ... a breve potrai tornare da Cecco.


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Bene ... a breve potrai tornare da Cecco.


non ricordarmelo 
già ci passo davanti ogni dannato giorno


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Bene ... a breve potrai tornare da Cecco.




Ma perché devi attizzare io non lo so. A che cacchio gli potrà servire sbricolarsi magari l'altra mano sulla mandibola di un Cecco mortodifiga qualsiasi?


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma perché devi attizzare io non lo so. A che cacchio gli potrà servire sbricolarsi magari l'altra mano sulla mandibola di un Cecco mortodifiga qualsiasi?


Ecco brava, che so che è pure gobo...sto pirla


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ecco brava, che so che è pure gobo...sto pirla


Ahahahahah .... questo potrebbe essere un motivo in più.  
Fai contenta la De Filippi, non andare perché te l'ho detto io.


----------



## Falcor (4 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ecco brava, che so che è pure gobo...sto pirla


Pure juventino? Guarda facciamo così, tu stattene a casa tranquillo e dammi l'indirizzo, ci vado io


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Pure juventino? Guarda facciamo così, tu stattene a casa tranquillo e dammi l'indirizzo, ci vado io


:rotfl:


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Dicembre 2015)

*OT - correttore ortografico*

ma scusate ma il correttore che mi fa un tantino diventar matto, come si elimina?
non è quello di word (che ho già addomesticato), vero?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Provo a spiegarmi così:
> non sono capace di scrivere cose articolate e post lunghissimi.
> Ne ne ho il tempo.
> Con i post di Diletta avverto sempre una speranza e una possibilità di rialzarsi sempre dopo una caduta.
> ...


Hai un atteggiamento classificatorio, giudicante che considero sbagliato in un forum perché ti crea pregiudizi nella lettura.


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non entro nei dettagli. Mi ha mentito tantissime volte, mi ha nascosto questa che lei continua a chiamare amicizia, non mi ha mai detto che spesso c'era anche l'altro. Si, sono cose che ho ricostruito da solo.



Allora ti capisco pienamente...
quando si scoprono le menzogne e i sotterfugi il rapporto d'amore cessa di essere tale e se, per somma sfortuna, qualcosa rimane acceso per noi (vittime, per capirci) si apre uno scenario di malessere fortissimo.
E di vita di merda, aggiungo.


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2015)

kassia ha detto:


> Non so come scriverlo.
> Ma nei tuoi interventi, trovo sempre una cosa che mi aiuta tantissimo e mi dà coraggio.
> La speranza.
> Mi hai colpito con questa verità disarmante:
> ...



Bè, ho parlato in generale: di solito il traditore non confessa mai e, ripeto, che la cosa non mi sorprende affatto.
Chi lo fa, esce dal "girone" in cui ci si è messo da solo e si riscatta.
Chi lo fa può augurarsi di essere nuovamente degno di stima da parte del partner.
Diversamente...
Se mio marito si fosse aperto con me io l'avrei visto subito con occhi diversi, occhi indulgenti e avrebbe avuto il mio apprezzamento, sarà che io ammiro i coraggiosi che si prendono le loro belle responsabilità.
Sarebbe stato un gesto nobile che l'avrebbe nobilitato.
Invece, in me c'è ora disistima verso di lui, quindi chiusura.
So anche che quello che desideravo è utopia e il motivo è quello già detto: la paura. 
Ovvio che siano "anche" codardi...sono umani, di santi ce n'è pochi pochi.
Mio marito correggerebbe la frase dicendo che di coglioni ce n'è pochi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, ho parlato in generale: di solito il traditore non confessa mai e, ripeto, che la cosa non mi sorprende affatto.
> Chi lo fa, esce dal "girone" in cui ci si è messo da solo e si riscatta.
> Chi lo fa può augurarsi di essere nuovamente degno di stima da parte del partner.
> Diversamente...
> ...


Una persona confessa quello che ritiene perdonabile. Un tradimento è perdonabile se è stato breve e irrilevante, ma se è stato tale non c'è ragione di confessarlo dando un dolore superfluo per una cosa superata.

Diletta certamente tuo marito non ha confessato perché era tutto ben oltre quello che hai capito che non ha potuto che minimizzare.
Il tuo atteggiamento successivo che  rendeva irrilevante  quando accaduto perché solo tradimento di sesso, tuo espediente per digerirlo, è diventato un via libera per continuare.
Ti è stato ripetuto per anni.
Tuo marito penserà che sei impazzita per ribellarti ora o che fai qualche scenata per salvare la faccia.
 Non credere che sia preoccupato. Uno che per un diverbio esce dicendo che va a troie non si preoccupa per niente.


----------



## LTD (6 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, ho parlato in generale: di solito il traditore non confessa mai e, ripeto, che la cosa non mi sorprende affatto.
> Chi lo fa, esce dal "girone" in cui ci si è messo da solo e si riscatta.
> Chi lo fa può augurarsi di essere nuovamente degno di stima da parte del partner.
> Diversamente...
> ...


straquoto


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai un atteggiamento classificatorio, giudicante che considero sbagliato in un forum perché ti crea pregiudizi nella lettura.


Deformazione professionale, ritengo.
Ma non penso esiste persona al mondo che possa arrogarsi il diritto di dire, la mia è una lettura oggettiva.
Molti lo fanno comunque.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, ho parlato in generale: di solito il traditore non confessa mai e, ripeto, che la cosa non mi sorprende affatto.
> Chi lo fa, esce dal "girone" in cui ci si è messo da solo e si riscatta.
> Chi lo fa può augurarsi di essere nuovamente degno di stima da parte del partner.
> Diversamente...
> ...


Grazie Diletta.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona confessa quello che ritiene perdonabile. Un tradimento è perdonabile se è stato breve e irrilevante, ma se è stato tale non c'è ragione di confessarlo dando un dolore superfluo per una cosa superata.
> 
> Diletta certamente tuo marito non ha confessato perché era tutto ben oltre quello che hai capito che non ha potuto che minimizzare.
> Il tuo atteggiamento successivo che  rendeva irrilevante  quando accaduto perché solo tradimento di sesso, tuo espediente per digerirlo, è diventato un via libera per continuare.
> ...


Una persona confessa perchè è seriamente pentita di quello che ha fatto.
Chiede umilmente scusa.
La forza del perdono, secondo me, sta proprio nel fatto che tu immagini le peggior cose, ti dici, arriverà la condanna.
E invece arriva il perdono.
A ben guardare ogni giorno potremmo scoprire cose per cui necessitiamo del perdono.
Confessi casomai perchè hai speranza in un perdono, te lo auguri.
Io ho capito dal discorso di Diletta che una confessione spontanea può ottenere un perdono.
Quella estorta no.
Penso che la situazione diventi tutta diversa quando una persona scopre che il coniuge lo ha tradito.
La persona tradita è costretta a chiedere ragione di quanto ha scoperto.
E il traditore allora è schiacciato in una scelta miserabile: quella di ammettere o quella di costruire menzogne per giustificarsi.


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona confessa quello che ritiene perdonabile. Un tradimento è perdonabile se è stato breve e irrilevante, ma se è stato tale non c'è ragione di confessarlo dando un dolore superfluo per una cosa superata.
> 
> Diletta certamente tuo marito non ha confessato perché era tutto ben oltre quello che hai capito che non ha potuto che minimizzare.
> *Il tuo atteggiamento successivo che  rendeva irrilevante  quando accaduto perché solo tradimento di sesso, tuo espediente per digerirlo, è diventato un via libera per continuare.*
> ...



Un via libera per continuare...no Brunetta, questo non è emerso e penso proprio che non sia avvenuto.
Se non altro perché, chi tradisce in quel modo, deve avere la disponibilità d'animo giusta, deve essere mediamente sereno, e qui di serenità, dal fattaccio in poi, ce n'è poca, ti assicuro. 

A parte questo, le cose che non ho digerito sono sempre le stesse, dalla scoperta ad oggi, sempre quelle: le storie parallele con la presa d'atto del suo essere falso e della sua attitudine al doppiogiochismo, l'evidenza che non è cambiato perché qualche anno fa ha ripetuto lo stesso cliché.
Lui è così. Punto.
Io non me ne sono mai accorta e l'ho scelto come compagno di vita. Punto.
Questa è la realtà.
E quello che sta succedendo in casa è il risultato che si ha quando si nasconde la propria vera natura e quando i nodi vengono al pettine.
Lo sfascio di una famiglia con una madre che se ne va da una parte e un padre dall'altra, una atmosfera pesante e falsata che si evidenzia proprio nel fine settimana, quando siamo, per forza di cose, più a contatto, con la speranza che arrivi presto il lunedì.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Un via libera per continuare...no Brunetta, questo non è emerso e penso proprio che non sia avvenuto.
> Se non altro perché, chi tradisce in quel modo, deve avere la disponibilità d'animo giusta, deve essere mediamente sereno, e qui di serenità, dal fattaccio in poi, ce n'è poca, ti assicuro.
> 
> A parte questo, le cose che non ho digerito sono sempre le stesse, dalla scoperta ad oggi, sempre quelle: le storie parallele con la presa d'atto del suo essere falso e della sua attitudine al doppiogiochismo, l'evidenza che non è cambiato perché qualche anno fa ha ripetuto lo stesso cliché.
> ...


"Vado a troie" l'hai riferito tu, non me lo sono inventato.

Non riesco a capire come tu non ti renda conto, e sono anni che ti viene detto, che accettare il sesso con altre, purché non sia una relazione che potrebbe minare i sentimenti, ha fatto sentire lui, paradossalmente rispetto alle tue intenzioni, indifferente a te.
Non importa che l'irrilevanza sentimentale fosse proclamata da lui per placarti, l'accettazione della sua natura, secondo te comune a tutti gli uomini, di essere incapace di relazionarsi se non scisso tra corpo e cuore e volontà non poteva che distaccarlo da te anche emotivamente. Tu hai voluto negare la sua emotività e lui l'ha negata. Pensi a esserti distaccata, ma si è distaccato lui.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora ti capisco pienamente...
> quando si scoprono le menzogne e i sotterfugi il rapporto d'amore cessa di essere tale e se, per somma sfortuna, qualcosa rimane acceso per noi (vittime, per capirci) si apre uno scenario di malessere fortissimo.
> E di vita di merda, aggiungo.


Abbastanza.


----------



## Diletta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "Vado a troie" l'hai riferito tu, non me lo sono inventato.
> 
> Non riesco a capire come tu non ti renda conto, e sono anni che ti viene detto, che accettare il sesso con altre, purché non sia una relazione che potrebbe minare i sentimenti, ha fatto sentire lui, paradossalmente rispetto alle tue intenzioni, indifferente a te.
> Non importa che l'irrilevanza sentimentale fosse proclamata da lui per placarti, l'accettazione della sua natura, secondo te comune a tutti gli uomini, di essere incapace di relazionarsi se non scisso tra corpo e cuore e volontà non poteva che distaccarlo da te anche emotivamente. *Tu hai voluto negare la sua emotività *e lui l'ha negata. Pensi a esserti distaccata, ma si è distaccato lui.



Bruné, mi viene da ridere pensando alla sua emotività...ma quello lì non è "umano", non ha ricevuto nessuna educazione al sentimento, è arido come il deserto, altro che emotività...lui non sa cosa voglia dire amare, lui non sa un cazzo di sentimenti.
Sua madre ha fatto proprio un bel lavoro! Complimenti alla signora!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bruné, mi viene da ridere pensando alla sua emotività...ma quello lì non è "umano", non ha ricevuto nessuna educazione al sentimento, è arido come il deserto, altro che emotività...lui non sa cosa voglia dire amare, lui non sa un cazzo di sentimenti.
> Sua madre ha fatto proprio un bel lavoro! Complimenti alla signora!


Però se posso.
Anch'io non sono una grande espressionista di sentimenti.
Però gli ho sempre detto se tu non avverti i sentimenti da parte mia, non vuol dire che non ci siano.
Un abisso è il cuore dell'uomo.
Ho sempre avuto paura dei miei sentimenti.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bruné, mi viene da ridere pensando alla sua emotività...ma quello lì non è "umano", non ha ricevuto nessuna educazione al sentimento, è arido come il deserto, altro che emotività...lui non sa cosa voglia dire amare, lui non sa un cazzo di sentimenti.
> Sua madre ha fatto proprio un bel lavoro! Complimenti alla signora!



... e sua madre a sua volta non avrà ricevuto un'educazione emotiva consona e la  madre di sua madre etc all'infinito... Ognuno, ad andarli a cercare, all'origine avrà i suoi motivi a giustificazione di quello che è. Personalmente ho smesso questo tipo di ragionamenti e valuto quello che vedo. Delle ragioni arcaiche me ne fotto perchè siamo dotati di ogni elemento per poter guardare la realtà e quello ci accade, abbiamo strumenti per osservare e reagire *come vogliamo.   *
La grandezza e bellezza delle persone spesso sta proprio nello scardinare quanto sembrerebbe prestabilito dagli eventi del passato, ma costa fatica, tanta, cambiare e diventare più "puri". Guardare il cuore di chi si ha accanto non è da tutti, ma se lo si desidera si può provare a farlo. Arido o non arido. Capace o non capace. Educato al sentimento o non educato.


----------



## spleen (7 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> ... e sua madre a sua volta non avrà ricevuto un'educazione emotiva consona e la  madre di sua madre etc all'infinito... Ognuno, ad andarli a cercare, all'origine avrà i suoi motivi a giustificazione di quello che è. Personalmente ho smesso questo tipo di ragionamenti e valuto quello che vedo. Delle ragioni arcaiche me ne fotto perchè siamo dotati di ogni elemento per poter guardare la realtà e quello ci accade, abbiamo strumenti per osservare e reagire *come vogliamo.   *
> La grandezza e bellezza delle persone spesso sta proprio nello scardinare quanto sembrerebbe prestabilito dagli eventi del passato, ma costa fatica, tanta, cambiare e diventare più "puri". Guardare il cuore di chi si ha accanto non è da tutti, ma se lo si desidera si può provare a farlo. Arido o non arido. Capace o non capace. Educato al sentimento o non educato.


Quoto convintamente. Conosco del resto persone in gambissima che vengono da situazioni di famiglia disagiate e fior di cialtroni che vengono da famiglie perbene. Non è certo la regola anzi, ma alla fine è sempre il singolo e la sua storia che contano.


----------



## Diletta (9 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> ... e sua madre a sua volta non avrà ricevuto un'educazione emotiva consona e la  madre di sua madre etc all'infinito... Ognuno, ad andarli a cercare, all'origine avrà i suoi motivi a giustificazione di quello che è. Personalmente ho smesso questo tipo di ragionamenti e valuto quello che vedo. Delle ragioni arcaiche me ne fotto perchè siamo dotati di ogni elemento per poter guardare la realtà e quello ci accade, abbiamo strumenti per osservare e reagire *come vogliamo.   *
> La grandezza e bellezza delle persone spesso sta proprio nello scardinare quanto sembrerebbe prestabilito dagli eventi del passato, ma costa fatica, tanta, cambiare e diventare più "puri". Guardare il cuore di chi si ha accanto non è da tutti, ma se lo si desidera si può provare a farlo. Arido o non arido. Capace o non capace. Educato al sentimento o non educato.




Bellissimo post, grazie!


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Dicembre 2015)

*Momento difficile*

Sono in una fase in cui, al desiderio di recuperare il rapporto ed il sentimento con mia moglie, sta prendendo il sopravvento un forte rancore, guidato dalla sensazione del "ma mi meritavo sto casino?", condito con un distacco per non dire quasi repulsione nei suoi confronti.

Ci siete passati anche voi?


----------



## Falcor (21 Dicembre 2015)

Secondo me è normale. Anzi sembrava strano che non ti fosse venuta prima. Hai metabolizzato troppo presto la vicenda e hai saltato qualte tappa fondamentale. E ora queste sensazioni e bruciori di stomaco vengono a galla.


----------



## oro.blu (21 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Secondo me è normale. Anzi sembrava strano che non ti fosse venuta prima. Hai metabolizzato troppo presto la vicenda e hai saltato qualte tappa fondamentale. E ora queste sensazioni e bruciori di stomaco vengono a galla.


succede anche dopo anni...


----------



## Diletta (21 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Sono in una fase in cui, al desiderio di recuperare il rapporto ed il sentimento con mia moglie, sta prendendo il sopravvento un forte rancore, guidato dalla sensazione del "ma mi meritavo sto casino?", condito con un distacco per non dire quasi repulsione nei suoi confronti.
> 
> Ci siete passati anche voi?




Eccome!
Sei entrato nella fase dell'altalena emotiva: un giorno sei desideroso di recuperare e il giorno dopo non riesci neanche a guardarla dalla rabbia e risentimento che hai...
Qualcuno le ha definite giustamente "montagne russe emozionali".
Non te lo vorrei dire neanch'io (l'ha già fatto Oro blu) ma ci sono ancora dentro (anche se più blandamente) e ometto quanti anni sono passati.
 Non ho il coraggio di dirtelo...


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Sono in una fase in cui, al desiderio di recuperare il rapporto ed il sentimento con mia moglie, sta prendendo il sopravvento un forte rancore, guidato dalla sensazione del "ma mi meritavo sto casino?", condito con un distacco per non dire quasi repulsione nei suoi confronti.
> 
> Ci siete passati anche voi?



Naturalmente si. Poi quella domanda, una volta risposto che no, non me lo meritavo manco per il cavolo, si trasforma in altro perchè non è quella la domanda giusta, anche se lecita.


----------



## zanna (22 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Naturalmente si. Poi quella domanda, una volta risposto che no, non me lo meritavo manco per il cavolo, si trasforma in altro perchè non è quella la domanda giusta, anche se lecita.


E quale sarebbe quella giusta?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (22 Dicembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe quella giusta?


Quella giusta sarebbe senza punto interrogativo in quanto è una affermazione.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Dicembre 2015)

*GRAN FINALE*

ed in conclusione 

ci siamo presi una settimana mia moglie ed io per tirare le somme.
Andremo via da soli una settimana per capire se sta relalzione da ricostrure ha senso o se il mio totalitarismo è inattaccabile.

Capirò così se L'AMORE è passibile di revisionismo e perdono. 
E se tra le mie parole in maiuscolo deve figurare anche FUTURO.

Buon tutto a tutti

(pls admin non volermene per il doppio post)


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Dicembre 2015)

A tutti voi i migliori auguri di Buon Natale e Felice Anno Nuovo.


----------



## Diletta (25 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ed in conclusione
> 
> ci siamo presi una settimana mia moglie ed io per tirare le somme.
> Andremo via da soli una settimana per capire se sta relalzione da ricostrure ha senso o se il mio totalitarismo è inattaccabile.
> ...



E quando questo?
Ormai, dopo le feste, spero...
Grazie per gli auguri, che ricambio di cuore!


----------



## Horny (25 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ed in conclusione
> 
> ci siamo presi una settimana mia moglie ed io per tirare le somme.
> Andremo via da soli una settimana per capire se sta relalzione da ricostrure ha senso o se il mio totalitarismo è inattaccabile.
> ...


il tutto in una settimana?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quella giusta sarebbe senza punto interrogativo in quanto è una affermazione.


A cui va aggiunto: ha agito per sé, non contro di me.


----------



## zanna (28 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A cui va aggiunto: ha agito per sé, non contro di me.


Sottigliezze brunè ... alla fine utile (forse) esercizio di stile che non ferma il giramento dei coglioni ...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Sottigliezze brunè ... alla fine utile (forse) esercizio di stile che non ferma il giramento dei coglioni ...



Un po' serve.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po' serve.


Giusto un po'. Quando girano, tipo stamattina, girano e basta. Che palle.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Giusto un po'. Quando girano, tipo stamattina, girano e basta. Che palle.



Quando ci penso girano anche dopo anni. Basta non pensarci :mexican:


----------



## oro.blu (28 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ed in conclusione
> 
> ci siamo presi una settimana mia moglie ed io per tirare le somme.
> Andremo via da soli una settimana per capire se sta relalzione da ricostrure ha senso o se il mio totalitarismo è inattaccabile.
> ...


Spero vi ritroviate e che possiate ricominciare una nuova vita assieme.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando ci penso girano anche dopo anni. Basta non pensarci :mexican:




Per non pensarci io ho bisogno di FARE  fisicamente, e in questi giorni che la palestra e' chiusa, mi do da fare in casa pulendo. Ari-che palle.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ed in conclusione
> 
> ci siamo presi una settimana mia moglie ed io per tirare le somme.
> Andremo via da soli una settimana per capire se sta relalzione da ricostrure ha senso o se il mio totalitarismo è inattaccabile.
> ...


Mi sa proprio che senza revisionismo e perdono non ci possa essere AMORE, ma amore.
Se non sai perdonare e dimenticare stai male e basta: non ne vale la pena.
A me invece è andata storta.
Ho proposto una settimana di vacanza, ma lui ha detto che non se ne parla, data la situazione, è troppo impegnato con la sua professione: e in parte lo capisco.

In compenso il mio ex amante si è stancato di scrivere mail e sua moglie non mi ha più cercato.


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

*Non ci facciamo mancare niente*

La settimana via ci è servita tantissimo anche se non nel modo che io speravo.

Abbiamo riscoperto cose del passato belle e brutte, argomenti che non toccavamo da secoli ci sono serviti per capirci meglio, nonostante si stia insieme da moltissimo. Ci siamo parlati con franchezza, anche tirando fuori delusioni e desideri che per anni erano restati inconfessati. E qui abbiamo scoperchiato il proverbiale vaso di Pandora. 

Le ho detto infatti di un episodio avvenuto proprio agli albori. Ai tempi il nostro inizio è stato un pò travagliato anche perchè io ero libero e lei era fidanzata da qualche anno. 
Non intendendo iniziare un ménage a trois (già allora ero un rompipalle) avevo chiarito immediatamente che volevo lei e non lei + lui.
Dopo pochissimo aveva mollato il fidanzato ed abbiamo iniziato la nostra relazione.
Passato circa un mese l'ex era tornato decisamente alla carica. Avrebbe dimenticato la parentesi con me e l'avrebbe sposata, subito. 
Lei è andata in crisi ed ha chiesto un periodo di riflessione, diventato in tutto un mesetto, senza vedere nessuno di noi.

Nel mentre, io incazzatissimo, durante una trasferta di lavoro, avevo avuto un paio notti molto intense con una ragazza (topa fantastica n.d.r.) conosciuta in loco. Questo appunto l'episodio finalmente svelato.

Lei, dopo l'incredulità iniziale, me ne ha dette di tutti i colori, ma il vero fatto eclatante è che ha rivelato che da sempre per lei il sesso è, per il 90% delle volte (e non solo da quando sta con me), un peso. 
Qualche volta le piace, ma la maggior parte delle volte le fa schifo anche solo pensare alla nudità maschile e preferisce di gran lunga ricevere coccole ed al più limitarsi al petting, anche spinto.
Anzi, a dirla tutta, mentre facciamo l'amore spessissimo si immagina di assistere mentre lo faccio con un'altra e raggiunge l'orgasmo immaginando l'altra che viene...

Gran finale: ha da tempo parlato di questa sua "stranezza" con la sua amica più intima e fidata (non quella dell'altro thread) raccontando anche che io, all'opposto, ho desideri carnali molto frequenti. L'amica, sebbene sposata, si presterebbe assai volentieri alla cosa.

Io sono restato letteralmente a bocca aperta e lo sono tutt'ora.
Avevo capito da mo' che alla mia lei il sesso interessava similzero e ci voleva parecchio per metterla in moto, che le piaceva quando le raccontavo particolari anche intimi di relazioni precedenti, ma il sentirmelo dire con questa chiarezza mi ha lasciato di stucco. 

Sul resto sono a dir poco confuso perchè mi rendo conto di avere davvero poco in comune con mia moglie, che mi accorgo di idealizzare ogni giorno di meno, ma della quale paradossalmente ogni giorno mi innamoro nuovamente.


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> La settimana via ci è servita tantissimo anche se non nel modo che io speravo.
> 
> Abbiamo riscoperto cose del passato belle e brutte, argomenti che non toccavamo da secoli ci sono serviti per capirci meglio, nonostante si stia insieme da moltissimo. Ci siamo parlati con franchezza, anche tirando fuori delusioni e desideri che per anni erano restati inconfessati. E qui abbiamo scoperchiato il proverbiale vaso di Pandora.
> 
> ...


Quindi scientemente avrebbero concluso che lei potrebbe occuparsi del lavoro sporco. E tu?


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi scientemente avrebbero concluso che lei potrebbe occuparsi del lavoro sporco. E tu?


io sono abbastanza frastornato 
in 4 mesi ho praticamente perso, a parte i figli, ogni certezza e punto di riferimento


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sa proprio che senza revisionismo e perdono non ci possa essere AMORE, ma amore.
> Se non sai perdonare e dimenticare stai male e basta: non ne vale la pena.
> A me invece è andata storta.
> Ho proposto una settimana di vacanza, ma lui ha detto che non se ne parla, data la situazione, è troppo impegnato con la sua professione: e in parte lo capisco.
> ...


Ma questo cos'è?
Un caso di reincarnazione, un ritorno trans dall'oltretomba, un deja vu per anomalia di matrix o....chi cazzo lo sa?


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma questo cos'è?
> Un caso di reincarnazione, un ritorno trans dall'oltretomba, un deja vu per anomalia di matrix o....chi cazzo lo sa?


pensavo fosse un post di Kessia, poi è diventato "altro"!


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io sono abbastanza frastornato
> in 4 mesi ho praticamente perso, a parte i figli, ogni certezza e punto di riferimento


Lo immagino.
Ho sempre pensato che nel tuo caso bastasse il ravvedimento di tua moglie e i nuovi propositi per pensare di andare avanti senza problemi. Certo che una cosa del genere spiazzerebbe chiunque. La rivelazione della scarsa preferenza del sesso, di per se, non sarebbe tanto allarmante. Potrei capirla perfettamente, se non fosse che una simile particolarità in realtà possa nascondere qualche altro problema. Perché magari uno pensa che dietro quella sorta di distacco possa celarsi un problema che valga la pena di approfondire. Solo che, per il mio carattere, trovo assurdo il fare confessioni del genere a persone esterne, quandanche si trattasse della stramigliore amica.

Siccome si tratta di un terreno difficile e franoso, io più che altro eviterei di amplificare il problema. Nel senso che "l'introduzione" dell'amica lo ritengo un dato forzatamente "ausiliario" al problema stesso. Quindi ridurrei il tutto al fatto scatenante questa novità e mi concentrerei sulle preferenze non preferenze di tua moglie proprio per renderti digeribile la cosa e mantenere saldo qualche punto di riferimento.


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> pensavo fosse un post di Kessia, poi è diventato "altro"!


Sono stato assente per un bel pezzo ultimamente dal forum, qualcosa mi è sfuggito. E mi sfuggono tante cose pure da presente, vabbè.

Allora è un caso di clonazione?


----------



## ivanl (13 Gennaio 2016)

Ma mi sfugge una cosa: non le piace il sesso e ti ha tradito? che senso ha?


----------



## ivanl (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Sono stato assente per un bel pezzo ultimamente dal forum, qualcosa mi è sfuggito. E mi sfuggono tante cose pure da presente, vabbè.
> 
> Allora è un caso di clonazione?


si


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ma mi sfugge una cosa: non le piace il sesso e ti ha tradito? che senso ha?


in effetti ha sempre sostenuto di non aver fatto sesso 
cercava trasporto e tenerezza


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma questo cos'è?
> Un caso di reincarnazione, un ritorno trans dall'oltretomba, un deja vu per anomalia di matrix o....chi cazzo lo sa?


Credo fosse un post di Kassia ahahah
Adoro Perplesso quando fa queste cose


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo fosse un post di Kassia ahahah
> Adoro Perplesso quando fa queste cose


vuole vedere se siamo attenti?


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Ma mi sfugge una cosa: non le piace il sesso e ti ha tradito? che senso ha?


Invece è stata coerente, perché col sesso la faccenda è stata complicata anche con l'amante.


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo fosse un post di Kassia ahahah
> Adoro Perplesso quando fa queste cose


E vabbè. Ormai non faccio più caso alla sensazione di essere preso per il culo. Perché, Kassia a parte, capita molto spesso qui. Divertitevi pure.


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> La settimana via ci è servita tantissimo anche se non nel modo che io speravo.
> 
> Abbiamo riscoperto cose del passato belle e brutte, argomenti che non toccavamo da secoli ci sono serviti per capirci meglio, nonostante si stia insieme da moltissimo. Ci siamo parlati con franchezza, anche tirando fuori delusioni e desideri che per anni erano restati inconfessati. E qui abbiamo scoperchiato il proverbiale vaso di Pandora.
> 
> ...


Scusa la domanda, ma proprio il sesso non le interessa, o tu le stai talmente "sopra" che le è venuta la nausea...Te lo chiedo perchè con mio marito fino a qualche mese fa era così. Io non ne potevo veramnte più delle sue mani addosso in ogni monento, ad ogni ora in qualsiasi posto...Leteralmente nauseata!! Quando e se facevamo sesso era giusto nella speranza che per mezza giornata mi lasciasse in pace...


----------



## ivanl (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Invece è stata coerente, perché col sesso la faccenda è stata complicata anche con l'amante.


non mi ricordo la storia, chiedo venia


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> non mi ricordo la storia, chiedo venia


Capita. Anche a me.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E vabbè. Ormai non faccio più caso alla sensazione di essere preso per il culo. Perché, Kassia a parte, capita molto spesso qui. Divertitevi pure.


Sai che non ho capito
Forse non hai seguito negli ultimi giorni
Si è scoperto che Kassia era il Conte quindi Perplesso avrà accorpato i nick
Non ho capito il divertitevi pure


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda, ma proprio il sesso non le interessa, o tu le stai talmente "sopra" che le è venuta la nausea...Te lo chiedo perchè con mio marito fino a qualche mese fa era così. Io non ne potevo veramnte più delle sue mani addosso in ogni monento, ad ogni ora in qualsiasi posto...Leteralmente nauseata!! Quando e se facevamo sesso era giusto nella speranza che per mezza giornata mi lasciasse in pace...


Un giorno capirò come il desiderio del proprio uomo possa infastidire.
Sarà che vivo la situazione opposta


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito
> Forse non hai seguito negli ultimi giorni
> Si è scoperto che Kassia era il Conte quindi Perplesso avrà accorpato i nick
> *Non ho capito il divertitevi pure*


Non dicevo a te, dicevo ai cloni passati, presenti e futuri.


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un giorno capirò come il desiderio del proprio uomo possa infastidire.
> Sarà che vivo la situazione opposta


Il troppo stroppia?
E il poco?


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un giorno capirò come il desiderio del proprio uomo possa infastidire.
> Sarà che vivo la situazione opposta


Idem

Vivevo anzi


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il troppo stroppia?
> E il poco?


Il poco uccide


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Sono stato assente per un bel pezzo ultimamente dal forum, qualcosa mi è sfuggito. E mi sfuggono tante cose pure da presente, vabbè.
> 
> Allora è un caso di clonazione?


sì


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque io non ci capisco più niente sento solo storie assurde come se arrivati agli anta puff sconvolgimento di ogni certezza caduta di ogni sicurezza affettiva 
Ne sento tante ma tante 
La mia amica ha scoperto che il marito ha amante da 4 anni dico 4 che qnd andava al tennis ( e ' un insegnante ) poi si scopava l amica che qnd era via in estate con le colonie estive lei lo raggiungeva E poi scopavano  nello stesso letto dove lei la mia amica aveva passato la notte sscopava  mentre lei era in ospedale X una malattia lo schifo più schifo 

In tutto questo credetemi erano una delle poche coppie felici che spesso si prendevano la mano si baciavano si coccolavano teneramente 

Ora lo ha buttato fuori casa


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> La settimana via ci è servita tantissimo anche se non nel modo che io speravo.
> 
> Abbiamo riscoperto cose del passato belle e brutte, argomenti che non toccavamo da secoli ci sono serviti per capirci meglio, nonostante si stia insieme da moltissimo. Ci siamo parlati con franchezza, anche tirando fuori delusioni e desideri che per anni erano restati inconfessati. E qui abbiamo scoperchiato il proverbiale vaso di Pandora.
> 
> ...


e che spiegazione ti ha dato del fatto che le fa schifo il corpo maschile.


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito
> Forse non hai seguito negli ultimi giorni
> Si è scoperto che Kassia era il Conte quindi Perplesso avrà accorpato i nick
> Non ho capito il divertitevi pure


Ma kassia  non era una donna non capisco mi sono persa


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> *Il troppo stroppia?*
> E il poco?


Esiste un troppo? Non lo so
probabilmente tutto è soggettivo
A me sicuramente e da sempre non darebbe fastidio


----------



## patroclo (13 Gennaio 2016)

leggo la rubrica di dan savage e la trovo istruttiva, senza preconcetti e spigliata.
in merito alle questioni:

http://www.internazionale.it/savagelove/dan-savage/2015/12/30/un-matrimonio-senza-libido

[url]http://www.internazionale.it/savagelove/dan-savage/2014/03/24/alcuni-uomini-amano-essere-umiliati

... magari trovi altre cose più attinenti al tuo caso
[/URL]


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Invece è stata coerente, perché col sesso la faccenda è stata complicata anche con l'amante.


quoto


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda, ma proprio il sesso non le interessa, o tu le stai talmente "sopra" che le è venuta la nausea...Te lo chiedo perchè con mio marito fino a qualche mese fa era così. Io non ne potevo veramnte più delle sue mani addosso in ogni monento, ad ogni ora in qualsiasi posto...Leteralmente nauseata!! Quando e se facevamo sesso era giusto nella speranza che per mezza giornata mi lasciasse in pace...


E' da parecchi anni che è così. Proprio la infastidisce. Poi secondo lei anche io esagero e si scoccia ancora di più.


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque io non ci capisco più niente sento solo storie assurde come se arrivati agli anta puff sconvolgimento di ogni certezza caduta di ogni sicurezza affettiva
> Ne sento tante ma tante
> La mia amica ha scoperto che il marito ha amante da 4 anni dico 4 che qnd andava al tennis ( e ' un insegnante ) poi si scopava l amica che qnd era via in estate con le colonie estive lei lo raggiungeva E poi scopavano  nello stesso letto dove lei la mia amica aveva passato la notte sscopava  mentre lei era in ospedale X una malattia lo schifo più schifo
> 
> ...


veramente da PANICO


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e che spiegazione ti ha dato del fatto che le fa schifo il corpo maschile.


che non le dà alcun interesse
ma neanche quello femminile


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esiste un troppo? Non lo so
> probabilmente tutto è soggettivo
> A me sicuramente e da sempre non darebbe fastidio


idem


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' da parecchi anni che è così. Proprio la infastidisce. Poi secondo lei anche io esagero e si scoccia ancora di più.


prova più dolcezza e lascia che il resto arrivi con molta, molta, molta calma.
Magari la prima volta niente...ma poi secondo me un po' si scioglie.


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> leggo la rubrica di dan savage e la trovo istruttiva, senza preconcetti e spigliata.
> in merito alle questioni:
> 
> http://www.internazionale.it/savagelove/dan-savage/2015/12/30/un-matrimonio-senza-libido
> ...


boh forse ho letto troppo velocemente, ma nel mio caso è lei a chiedermi di andare con altre...provo a cercare comunque


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> prova più dolcezza e lascia che il resto arrivi con molta, molta, molta calma.
> Magari la prima volta niente...ma poi secondo me un po' siscioglie.


Oro sei gentilissima
nel tempo ho provato anche a non cercarla per parecchi giorni (per me una sofferenza atroce); magari poi abbiamo fatto l'amore, ma non è mai stato per lei, come dire, 'liberatorio', solo soddisfacente


per il poco che capisco lei prova, praticamente dalla nascita dell'ultimo figlio (più di 10 anni fa), un appagamento che definirei adolescenziale nel sentirsi desiderata, per poi limitarsi a pratiche sessuali che si possono addirittura esaurire con i preliminari


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Oro sei gentilissima
> nel tempo ho provato anche a non cercarla per parecchi giorni (per me una sofferenza atroce); magari poi abbiamo fatto l'amore, ma non è mai stato per lei, come dire, 'liberatorio', solo soddisfacente
> 
> 
> per il poco che capisco lei prova, praticamente dalla nascita dell'ultimo figlio (più di 10 anni fa), un appagamento che definirei adolescenziale nel sentirsi desiderata, per poi limitarsi a pratiche sessuali che si possono addirittura esaurire con i preliminari


Ci provo ...mi dispiace. Era quello che avrei desiderato io...


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ci provo ...mi dispiace. Era quello che avrei desiderato io...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ci provo ...mi dispiace. Era quello che avrei desiderato io...


Scusa Oro ma non ti seguo
Qualche post fa parlavi del desiderio eccessivo di tuo marito e ora scrivi questa frase e non ti seguo più


----------



## spleen (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> La settimana via ci è servita tantissimo anche se non nel modo che io speravo.
> 
> Abbiamo riscoperto cose del passato belle e brutte, argomenti che non toccavamo da secoli ci sono serviti per capirci meglio, nonostante si stia insieme da moltissimo. Ci siamo parlati con franchezza, anche tirando fuori delusioni e desideri che per anni erano restati inconfessati. E qui abbiamo scoperchiato il proverbiale vaso di Pandora.
> 
> ...


Destabilizzante vero?
Però è un punto di partenza, non solo una rivelazione.
Penso che la nostra vita sia fatta della ricerca di equilibri, a volte maturati con correttezza, a volte imposti o autoimposti dalle convenzioni sociali, da noi stessi alla ricerca di stabilità, ecco perchè talvolta non sapendo ci sforziamo persino di non capire (sforzarsi di non capire, proprio, vedi Diletta ).

Penso tu debba prendere tutto questo come una opportunità, una possibilità di vivere il tuo rapporto con lei un po più consapevolmente. E' una fortuna, destabilizza ma è una fortuna.


----------



## spleen (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ci provo ...mi dispiace. Era quello che avrei desiderato io...


Ma questi non sono desideri da milf . Come la mettiamo?      :carneval::carneval::carneval:

Penso tu sia "bella".


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Oro ma non ti seguo
> Qualche post fa parlavi del desiderio eccessivo di tuo marito e ora scrivi questa frase e non ti seguo più


il sesso puro nudo e crudo ed esibito è una cosa, la dolcezza e le carezze in privato un altra...
 forse sembra una sottilieza ma non lo è


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma questi non sono desideri da milf . Come la mettiamo?      :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Penso tu sia "bella".


   sono
un po' angioletto :angeletto:  

un po' diavoletto:diavoletto:

Grazie


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Destabilizzante vero?
> Però è un punto di partenza, non solo una rivelazione.
> Penso che la nostra vita sia fatta della ricerca di equilibri, a volte maturati con correttezza, a volte imposti o autoimposti dalle convenzioni sociali, da noi stessi alla ricerca di stabilità, ecco perchè talvolta non sapendo ci sforziamo persino di non capire (sforzarsi di non capire, proprio, vedi Diletta ).
> 
> Penso tu debba prendere tutto questo come una opportunità, una possibilità di vivere il tuo rapporto con lei un po più consapevolmente. E' una fortuna, destabilizza ma è una fortuna.


probabilmente è come dici tu
devo digerire la cosa

come primo aspetto apprezzo il fatto che dopo 25 anni forse inizio a capire cosa ha in testa
per il resto davvero al momento ho difficoltà a fare qualsiasi altra considerazione


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> La settimana via ci è servita tantissimo anche se non nel modo che io speravo.
> 
> Abbiamo riscoperto cose del passato belle e brutte, argomenti che non toccavamo da secoli ci sono serviti per capirci meglio, nonostante si stia insieme da moltissimo. Ci siamo parlati con franchezza, anche tirando fuori delusioni e desideri che per anni erano restati inconfessati. E qui abbiamo scoperchiato il proverbiale vaso di Pandora.
> 
> ...



Scusani,  ci hai fatto due figli e non ti sei mai accorto dei gusti sessuali di tua moglie?????
Praticamente ti ha detto che si e' quasi sempre sacrificata a venire a letto con te.
Sarai mica  Kassia pure tu??????

HAI cancellato un amica per molto molto molto meno. 
IO morirei se mio marito mi dicesse che ha sempde sofferto a venire a letto con me. Li si che lo lascerei all'istante, peggio del tradimento.


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusani,  ci hai fatto due figli e non ti sei mai accorto dei gusti sessuali di tua moglie?????
> Praticamente ti ha detto che si e' quasi sempre sacrificata a venire a letto con te.
> *Sarai mica  Kassia pure tu*??????
> 
> ...


Capirai, sai quanti ce ne passano sotto al naso e non gli si da peso. Mai avuto la sensazione di essere presa per il culo?


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Capirai, sai quanti ce ne passano sotto al naso e non gli si da peso. Mai avuto la sensazione di essere presa per il culo?



Qui o nella vita reale?


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Qui o nella vita reale?


Qui, che poi qui mi sa che il mondo è più reale.


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Qui, che poi qui mi sa che il mondo è più reale.



Molte volte, solo che spesso poi si sono rivelate storie vere, quindi non  sai mai come prenderle. Kassia invece era per fortuna una sola.

Pero' pure questa storia fa acqua da tutte le parti.


----------



## Carola (13 Gennaio 2016)

Non ho seguito X un bel po
Non ricordo storia di kassia ma chi era quindi ?


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non ho seguito X un bel po
> Non ricordo storia di kassia ma chi era quindi ?


il mezzuomo che però non scriveva da casa sua


----------



## Anonimo1523 (13 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa Oro ma non ti seguo
> Qualche post fa parlavi del desiderio eccessivo di tuo marito e ora scrivi questa frase e non ti seguo più


È una donna ... e le donne sono talmente enigmatiche che neanche un'altra donna può arrivare a capirle.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> sono
> un po' angioletto :angeletto:
> 
> un po' diavoletto:diavoletto:
> ...


E anche un po' entrambi nello stesso momento.


----------



## JON (13 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il mezzuomo che però non scriveva da casa sua


Madonna...diteglielo preciso che sennò facciamo notte qui. Kassia=Pincy (Contepinceton)


----------



## Anonimo1523 (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusani,  ci hai fatto due figli e non ti sei mai accorto dei gusti sessuali di tua moglie?????
> Praticamente ti ha detto che si e' quasi sempre sacrificata a venire a letto con te.
> Sarai mica  Kassia pure tu??????
> 
> ...


Pure tu disincantata. Mi meraviglio di te. Due figli, una media di due minuti ciascuno, e pretendi che un uomo capisca una donna in quattro minuti? Sarebbe meglio di qualsiasi decriptatore.


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusani,  ci hai fatto due figli e non ti sei mai accorto dei gusti sessuali di tua moglie?????
> Praticamente ti ha detto che si e' quasi sempre sacrificata a venire a letto con te.
> Sarai mica  Kassia pure tu??????
> 
> ...


a dire il vero i figli sono 4
no, non me ne sono mai accorto perchè dopo l'ultimo figlio la sua non è stata proprio ritrosia, ma un lento declino di interesse verso il sesso che, comunque, abbiamo sempre regolarmente fatto.

scusa, ma la situazione con l'amica (problema peraltro rientrato) la vedo totalmente diversa


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Molte volte, solo che spesso poi si sono rivelate storie vere, quindi non  sai mai come prenderle. Kassia invece era per fortuna una sola.
> 
> *Pero' pure questa storia fa acqua da tutte le parti*.


se intendi che sono un troll vabbe'

se intendi che è una relazione che non ha senso potrebbe essere, me lo sto chiedendo anche io 
certo è che per me che ne ho visto l'evoluzione (involuzione direi ora) per anni un filo conduttore della storia in se c'è e non mi pare neanche insensate


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> a dire il vero i figli sono 4
> no, non me ne sono mai accorto perchè dopo l'ultimo figlio la sua non è stata proprio ritrosia, ma un lento declino di interesse verso il sesso che, comunque, abbiamo sempre regolarmente fatto.
> 
> scusa, ma la situazione con l'amica (problema peraltro rientrato) la vedo totalmente diversa



Cacchio 4 figli ed ha trovato il tempo di tradirè? 

Pero'  e' strano pure quello, una a cui non piace farlo perche' dovrebbe tradire, un marito dovrebbe essere piu' che sufficiente. 

Misteri delle menti umane. 

Comunque dai l'impressione che questa perversione  di tua moglie ti abbia fatto bene. 

Ti piace la sua amica che ci starebbe?


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cacchio 4 figli ed ha trovato il tempo di tradirè?
> 
> Pero'  e' strano pure quello, una a cui non piace farlo perche' dovrebbe tradire, un marito dovrebbe essere piu' che sufficiente.


Anche io dedico molto tempo ed attenzione ai figli, per cui di tempo e libertà ne ha sempre avuto molto
dice di non averlo fatto per sesso, anzi proprio di non aver fatto sesso. Sarebbe proprio il motivo per cui la storia parallela è finite



disincantata ha detto:


> Comunque *dai l'impressione che questa perversione  di tua moglie ti abbia fatto bene.*
> 
> Ti piace la sua amica che ci starebbe?


*
mi spighi questa cosa? *dal mio punto di vista, se ho dato questa impressione sono schizoide
la sua amica è bella come quasi tutte le sue amiche, visto il suo ambito lavorativo
non mi piace per alter cose che so di lei


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Anche io dedico molto tempo ed attenzione ai figli, per cui di tempo e libertà ne ha sempre avuto molto
> dice di non averlo fatto per sesso, anzi proprio di non aver fatto sesso. Sarebbe proprio il motivo per cui la storia parallela è finite
> 
> 
> ...



Nel senso che  sembri sereno e tranquillo e che tu abbia superato il tutto.

SCUSA MA IO A TUTTE QUESTE DONNE CHE NON SCOPANO CON L'AMICO CI CREDO POCO. 

Eravamo rimasti allo specchietto rotto......


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Anche io dedico molto tempo ed attenzione ai figli, per cui di tempo e libertà ne ha sempre avuto molto
> dice di non averlo fatto per sesso, anzi proprio di non aver fatto sesso. Sarebbe proprio il motivo per cui la storia parallela è finite
> 
> 
> ...


allora, con tua moglie avete fatto 4 figli.    a tua moglie non piace il corpo maschile eppperò s'è trovata un amante con cui aveva una relazione platonica.

quello che non si capisce è:

1-sta cosa con l'amica di tua moglie è partita da tua moglie o dall'amica?
2-non ti sei chiesto come mai l'idea di coinvolgere un'altra donna a tua moglie garbi?
3-in che ambito lavorativo ci sono quasi solo belle donne?
4-non è che banalmente non hai mai capito fava della sessualità di tua moglie?


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Anche io dedico molto tempo ed attenzione ai figli, per cui di tempo e libertà ne ha sempre avuto molto
> dice di non averlo fatto per sesso, anzi proprio di non aver fatto sesso. Sarebbe proprio il motivo per cui la storia parallela è finite
> 
> 
> ...





disincantata ha detto:


> Nel senso che  sembri sereno e tranquillo e che tu abbia superatol tutto.
> 
> SCUSA MA IO A TUTTE QUESTE DONNE CHE NON SCOPANO CON L'AMICO CI CREDO POCO.
> 
> Eravamo rimasti allo specchietto rotto......


Non so se sbaglio, ma secondo me Pazzesco ama sua moglie, vuole sua moglie e quello che lei rappresenta...magari condito con un po' di passione in più...


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non so se sbaglio, ma secondo me Pazzesco ama sua moglie, vuole sua moglie e quello che lei rappresenta...magari condito con un po' di passione in più...



Resta il fatto che dopo anni e 4 figli NON si conoscono.


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nel senso che  sembri sereno e tranquillo e che tu abbia superato il tutto.
> 
> SCUSA MA IO A TUTTE QUESTE DONNE CHE NON SCOPANO CON L'AMICO CI CREDO POCO.
> 
> Eravamo rimasti allo specchietto rotto......


altri qui sul forum mi hanno detto che ho un aplomb surreale data la situazione
non lo so, io dopo 4 mesi ci sto ancora da cani, con in più il carico di bastoni di fine anno che mi ha solo destabilizzato ulteriormente
in tutti questi anni avessi volute scopare l'avrei fatto, non è il consenso di mia moglie a sciogliermi la briglia, tantomeno il suo strano desiderio a darmi lo stimolo

Mi sa che siamo ancora al punto dello specchio rotto


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nel senso che  sembri sereno e tranquillo e che tu abbia superato il tutto.
> 
> SCUSA MA IO A TUTTE QUESTE DONNE CHE NON SCOPANO CON L'AMICO *CI CREDO POCO*.
> 
> Eravamo rimasti allo specchietto rotto......


per me che considero il sesso molto importante quella di lei con un altro E' UN?OSSESSIONE che sto faticosissimamente cercando di negare/sorpassare


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> altri qui sul forum mi hanno detto che ho un aplomb surreale data la situazione
> non lo so, io dopo 4 mesi ci sto ancora da cani, con in più il carico di bastoni di fine anno che mi ha solo destabilizzato ulteriormente
> in tutti questi anni avessi volute scopare l'avrei fatto, non è il consenso di mia moglie a sciogliermi la briglia, tantomeno il suo strano desiderio a darmi lo stimolo
> 
> Mi sa che siamo ancora al punto dello specchio rotto



Se  ti può consolare anche dopo anni  siamo allo specchietto rotto in tante.


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora, con tua moglie avete fatto 4 figli.    a tua moglie non piace il corpo maschile eppperò s'è trovata un amante con cui aveva una relazione platonica.
> 
> quello che non si capisce è:
> 
> ...


1 loro sono amiche da quando erano ragazzine e si dicono tutto. Dalla moglie
2 certo che si ma penso che il problema sia diverso. Lei non mi ama come pensa di amarmi o io non capisco il suo 'tipo' di amore
3 Moda - Spettacolo
4 A parte che come ho detto ho dubbi su tutto negli ultimi 4 mesi, che poriettano dubbi su tutto tutto, il suo atteggiamento è cambiato negli ultimi anni in cui a spingere per l'intimità tra noi sono quasi sempre stato io.

Prima della menopausa, o per lo meno qualche anno fa, avrei detto il suo livello di desiderio assolutamente normale


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se  ti può consolare anche dopo anni  siamo allo specchietto rotto in tante.


uno dei tanti casi in cui il ''mal comune mezzo gaudio non si applica"


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Non so se sbaglio, ma secondo me Pazzesco ama sua moglie, vuole sua moglie e quello che lei rappresenta...magari condito con un po' di passione in più...


Negli ultimi due mesi come ho detto in un alrto post, mi pare che le cose che veramente abbiamo in commune io e lei siano proprio poche.
lei ha sempre significato tantissimo per me, sbagliando, negli ultim 25 anni ci sono stati solo lei, I figli ed il lavoro e non sempre in questo ordine

Ora, quando non la vedo anche solo per un giorno, mi manca ma spesso penso che senza di lei potrei stare addirittura meglio.
Poi, quando siamo a casa, mi basta pochissimo, un abbraccio, una sua battura ed uno sguardo per farmi calare le braghe e farmi risentire presissimo


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> 1 loro sono amiche da quando erano ragazzine e si dicono tutto. Dalla moglie
> 2 certo che si ma penso che il problema sia diverso. Lei non mi ama come pensa di amarmi o io non capisco il suo 'tipo' di amore
> 3 Moda - Spettacolo
> 4 A parte che come ho detto ho dubbi su tutto negli ultimi 4 mesi, che poriettano dubbi su tutto tutto, il suo atteggiamento è cambiato negli ultimi anni in cui a spingere per l'intimità tra noi sono quasi sempre stato io.
> ...


quanti anni avete tu e lei?


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> quanti anni avete tu e lei?


50


----------



## ologramma (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> 50


aspetta dopo che ne vedrai delle belle , se prima era poco dopo sarà niente  quindi trova soluzioni


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Gennaio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> aspetta dopo che ne vedrai delle belle , se prima era poco dopo sarà niente  quindi trova soluzioni


mi sparo nelle palle?


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> aspetta dopo che ne vedrai delle belle , se prima era poco dopo sarà niente  quindi trova soluzioni



Non generalizzare, non  e' così per tutti e non per l'eta', anzi!


----------



## ologramma (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non generalizzare, non  e' così per tutti e non per l'eta', anzi!


da quello che sento lo è per molti , ecco perchè lo preparo


----------



## oro.blu (13 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Negli ultimi due mesi come ho detto in un alrto post, mi pare che le cose che veramente abbiamo in commune io e lei siano proprio poche.
> lei ha sempre significato tantissimo per me, sbagliando, negli ultim 25 anni ci sono stati solo lei, I figli ed il lavoro e non sempre in questo ordine
> 
> Ora, quando non la vedo anche solo per un giorno, mi manca ma spesso penso che senza di lei potrei stare addirittura meglio.
> *Poi, quando siamo a casa, mi basta pochissimo, un abbraccio, una sua battura ed uno sguardo per farmi calare le braghe e farmi risentire presissimo*


Ecco appunto Lei...quanto ti "prende ancora", esattamente quello che ti dicevo. Questa cosa fa star male ma è bella da morire. è l'invidia che mi fa parlare... "perdersi" per uno sguardo... Che magnifica perversione :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora, con tua moglie avete fatto 4 figli.    a tua moglie non piace il corpo maschile eppperò s'è trovata un amante con cui aveva una relazione platonica.
> 
> quello che non si capisce è:
> 
> ...


Non ci sarà mica una ragione psicologica?


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci sarà mica una ragione psicologica?



No ti prego!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> da quello che sento lo è per molti , ecco perchè lo preparo


L'ho detto più volte. Se il fuoco non c'è mai stato è facile che si abbia freddo.


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho detto più volte. Se il fuoco non c'è mai stato è facile che si abbia freddo.



Allora non mi riguarda.


----------



## ologramma (13 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho detto più volte. Se il fuoco non c'è mai stato è facile che si abbia freddo.


e io te lo ripeto il fuoco c'era e in abbondanza ma poi se non ci si mette legna si spegne e rimangono solo le braci , sono calde ma vuoi mettere il fuoco della passione


----------



## ologramma (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora non mi riguarda.


be dopo quello che ti è capitato credo che riguarda anche te


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> e io te lo ripeto il fuoco c'era e in abbondanza ma poi se non ci si mette legna si spegne e rimangono solo le braci , sono calde ma vuoi mettere il fuoco della passione



Per quanti anni?

E'  ovvio che dopo 30 anni non accendi il camino tutti i giorni, ma da li a stare al freddo!


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> be dopo quello che ti è capitato credo che riguarda anche te



Mai smesso con mio marito, se non due mesi per dispetto!


----------



## ologramma (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Per quanti anni*?
> 
> E'  ovvio che dopo 30 anni non accendi il camino tutti i giorni, ma da li a stare al freddo!


comunque più di trenta , certo non sempre al top ma si era e si rimaneva soddisfatti , vedi cosa scrivono ste ragazze qui e fatte una idea di che cosa puo aspettarsi un uomo  oggi.
Comunque siamo un manipolo di persone e quindi nessuno di noi fa testo


----------



## ologramma (13 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mai smesso con mio marito, e non due mesi per dispetto!


solo poveretto per soddisfare la pupa e te ci ha rimesso di salute ( detto da te la famosa pillolina  cosa che a me ancora non serve , e come dico sempre ... ad una certa età bisognerebbe cambiare cavallo:up:


----------



## disincantata (13 Gennaio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> solo poveretto per soddisfare la pupa e te ci ha rimesso di salute ( detto da te la famosa pillolina  cosa che a me ancora non serve , e come dico sempre ... ad una certa età bisognerebbe cambiare cavallo:up:



Cazzi suoi!


----------



## Pazzesco (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ecco appunto Lei...quanto ti "prende ancora", esattamente quello che ti dicevo. Questa cosa fa star male ma è bella da morire. è l'invidia che mi fa parlare... "perdersi" per uno sguardo... Che magnifica perversione :inlove::inlove:


si è una cosa che mi piace tantissimo
e poi addormentarsi abbracciati è un'altra cosa che per anni non abbiamo stupidamente fatto


----------



## Pazzesco (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non generalizzare, non  e' così per tutti e non per l'eta', anzi!


infatti la sua amica (e a quanto so anche numerose altre sue conoscenti) farebbero sesso frequentemente, almeno giornalmente


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> mi sparo nelle palle?



Ricordati che devi morire.


----------



## Pazzesco (14 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ricordati che devi morire.


Sì sì no, mo... mo me lo segno proprio!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> infatti la sua amica (e a quanto so anche numerose altre sue conoscenti) farebbero sesso frequentemente, almeno giornalmente



Qui lo dico e qui lo nego (vorrei evitare risse) ma tua moglie preferisce l'amica.
L'ha presa alla lontana.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui lo dico e qui lo nego (vorrei evitare risse) ma tua moglie preferisce l'amica.
> L'ha presa alla lontana.


Quoto Brunetta ... a che punto siamo arrivati (tratto da "Quo  vado")


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui lo dico e qui lo nego (vorrei evitare risse) ma tua moglie preferisce l'amica.
> L'ha presa alla lontana.



Intenevo quello con 'non conosci i gusti sessuali di tua moglie' dopo decenni. Il dubbio viene.


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> infatti la sua amica (e a quanto so anche numerose altre sue conoscenti) farebbero sesso frequentemente, almeno giornalmente



Ci credo, poi come donne non ci serve la'ricarica'.


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci credo, poi come donne non ci serve la'ricarica'.


boh, a me mia moglie l'altro giorno ha detto che preferisce qualche giorno di riposo senno' si stressa


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci credo, poi come donne non ci serve la'ricarica'.



be oddio magari un po di fastidio alla patata...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Gennaio 2016)

*PAZZESCO È COSA SCRIVI ORA*

Io avrei aperto una bottiglia di Dom Pérignon d'annata se mia moglie mi avesse detto che vuole un'altra donna nel letto matrimoniale ... è il sogno erotico di tutti i maschi etero che conosco. E per te è un problema? È proprio vero ... chi ha il pane non ha i denti e chi ha i denti non ha il pane ...


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2016)

Mah, come ologramma ripete sempre volentieri, la menopausa ad una buona percentuale di donne, abbassa naturalmente la libido.è un fatto


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io avrei aperto una bottiglia di Dom Pérignon d'annata se mia moglie mi avesse detto che vuole un'altra donna nel letto matrimoniale ... è il sogno erotico di tutti i maschi etero che conosco. E per te è un problema? È proprio vero ... chi ha il pane non ha i denti e chi ha i denti non ha il pane ...




...bravo a parlare usando le mogli degli altri...vorrei proprio vederti al suo posto... :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> boh, a me mia moglie l'altro giorno ha detto che preferisce qualche giorno di riposo senno' si stressa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Scusa....


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> be oddio magari un po di fastidio alla patata...



Scusa ma una volta al giorno fatto bene con divagazione varie non infiamma ahahahahah

Poi da giovani  altro che una volta...passati i bei tempi. 

Dopo una certa eta' la patata la usi meno :rotfl:impari  divagazioni 

Il problema e' dei maschietti, dopo i 50/60  devi essere un artista da circo per attizzarli  bene o devi dare riposi di almeno 48 ore.

O sara' per usura POST TRADIMENTO?

Ecco perche'  non sbagliano le donne che lo scelgono più giovane. :up:

NON HANNO inventato il viagra inutilmente.  

Salute permettendo.  Devo sperimentare la crema della Littizzetto!


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> Mah, come ologramma ripete sempre volentieri, la menopausa ad una buona percentuale di donne, abbassa naturalmente la libido.è un fatto



PERO'  molte donne con la vedovanza rifioriscono.  Mah!


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma una volta al giorno fatto bene con divagazione varie non infiamma ahahahahah
> 
> Poi da giovani  altro che una volta...passati i bei tempi.
> 
> ...


50 è troppo basso.


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Scusa....


infierisci pure...


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> 50 è troppo basso.



Dici????


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> 50 è troppo basso.


Confermo....anche 55 
Scusate


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

Eppure dicono che persino molti giovani uomini ricorrono al viagra.

A  50  fai il bis facilmente??????


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> infierisci pure...


Ma no non infierisco
E' sempre la solita storia di chi ha il pane non ha i denti


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dici????


spero proprio di si :scared:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Eppure dicono che persino molti giovani uomini ricorrono al viagra.
> 
> A  50  fai il bis facilmente??????


Per la mia misera esperienza non so cosa intendi facilmente ma fatto quasi sempre il bis. Ovvio non in un'ora


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per la mia misera esperienza non so cosa intendi facilmente ma fatto quasi sempre il bis. Ovvio non in un'ora


io neanche a 30 anni...ma non per mia scelta.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque non penso si debba temere un passaggio di vita con priorità diverse rispetto al sesso


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per la mia misera esperienza non so cosa intendi facilmente ma fatto quasi sempre il bis. Ovvio non in un'ora



E si intendevo come da giovani, che dopo una sigaretta (lu) i  si rifaceva come fosse mesi che non lo facevamo, e magari ore ed ore.

Dopo il 50 una volta, bellissimo, ma una e ....sara' perche' poi come coppia stabile non ci riprovi ore dopo.

Non sei in motel e/O  con amante .....diverso.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io neanche a 30 anni...ma non per mia scelta.


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma una volta al giorno fatto bene con divagazione varie non infiamma ahahahahah
> 
> Poi da giovani  altro che una volta...passati i bei tempi.
> 
> ...



pensavo si parlasse di più di 2 volte al giorno......


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


>


che ce posso fa'? Lei e' fatta cosi', dice che si deve concentrare, che non le viene spontaneo..e quindi, basta una volta e poi se ne parla dopo qualche giorno


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> pensavo si parlasse di più di 2 volte al giorno......



Calma  ho 63 anni.......ma poi dipende sempre da due persone insieme......


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> che ce posso fa'? Lei e' fatta cosi', dice che si deve concentrare, che non le viene spontaneo..e quindi, basta una volta e poi se ne parla dopo qualche giorno


temo che la verità sia un'altra


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> temo che la verità sia un'altra


sempre stato cosi', anche a 20 anni


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> sempre stato cosi', anche a 20 anni



Quindi non hai molta esperienza di bis tris e rapporti quotidiani ahahahaha :rotfl come mio marito di harem 

Ridiamo su!


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quindi non hai molta esperienza di bis tris e rapporti quotidiani ahahahaha :rotfl come mio marito di harem
> 
> Ridiamo su!


mi ricordo un bis, ma per il resto niente. Giusto quando si provava ad avere un figlio si faceva un giorno si e uno no, ma perche' lo aveva detto la ginecologa...
e vabbe', ormai sono 25 anni, mi sono rassegnato


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> che ce posso fa'? Lei e' fatta cosi', dice che si deve concentrare, che non le viene spontaneo..e quindi, basta una volta e poi se ne parla dopo qualche giorno


La mia responsabile è così. Dopo il primo figlio (ha 23 anni) per lei è un sacrificio farlo e in più non concepisce che esistano donne che si masturbano dopo l'adolescenza.


----------



## oro.blu (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Calma  ho 63 anni.......ma poi dipende sempre da due persone insieme......


be io 46...ora fino a due credo di reggere...una volta?......finchè c'era tempo


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> sempre stato cosi', anche a 20 anni


non in quel senso.   credo che la verità sia o che non sei il maschio adatto a lei o ancora più facilmente a lei il sesso non interessi proprio.

ma suppongo che la soluzione empirica non sia nelle tue corde


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> be io 46...ora fino a due credo di reggere...una volta?......finchè c'era tempo


Grandissima ... io dopo la prima, quando la finisco ... eh si mi ci vuole un po' ... mi resta duro pronto per la seconda ... ho quasi 49 anni, vino rosso e tagliatelle al ragù  ... e qualcuno vorrebbe pure togliermele  ... non ci riusciranno mai


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non in quel senso.   credo che la verità sia o che non sei il maschio adatto a lei o ancora più facilmente a lei il sesso non interessi proprio.
> 
> ma suppongo che la soluzione empirica non sia nelle tue corde


non so, lei dice che interessa, ma con la mia frequenza. 
Comunque, quando si fa, abbiamo una ottima sintonia...


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Grandissima ... io dopo la prima, quando la finisco ... eh si mi ci vuole un po' ... mi resta duro pronto per la seconda ... ho quasi 49 anni, vino rosso e tagliatelle al ragù  ... e qualcuno vorrebbe pure togliermele  ... non ci riusciranno mai


Si, ma la seconda entro 60 secondi? Oppure t'accompagna tutta la giornata?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma la seconda entro 60 secondi? Oppure t'accompagna tutta la giornata?


 ... no per fortuna subito ... sarà che se perdo il colpo chissà quando mi ritocca


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... no per fortuna subito ... sarà che se perdo il colpo chissà quando mi ritocca


  Praticamente quando ti capita fai il pieno....o il vuoto, non saprei....dipende da come vedi tu il bicchiere.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> non so, lei dice che interessa, ma con la mia frequenza.
> Comunque, *quando si fa, abbiamo una ottima sintonia.*..


è una gran cosa, non pensi?


----------



## ivanl (14 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una gran cosa, non pensi?


Molto, ciò non toglie che mi piacerebbe farlo più spesso, anche perchè non so quanto ancora funzionerà il giocattolo


----------



## disincantata (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> be io 46...ora fino a due credo di reggere...una volta?......finchè c'era tempo



:up:

Poi dipende dalla resistenza altrui :rotfl:dall'umore dall'ambiente  giusto e soprattutto  dalla serenità totale.

Conta  piu'  l'insieme.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Molto, ciò non toglie che mi piacerebbe farlo più spesso, anche perchè non so quanto ancora funzionerà il giocattolo


ti capisco.però voglio dire che a volte bisogna rendersi conto di avere tanto e bisogna averne cura


----------



## Pazzesco (14 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui lo dico e qui lo nego (vorrei evitare risse) ma tua moglie preferisce l'amica.
> L'ha presa alla lontana.





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quoto Brunetta ... a che punto siamo arrivati (tratto da "Quo  vado")





disincantata ha detto:


> Intenevo quello con 'non conosci i gusti sessuali di tua moglie' dopo decenni. Il dubbio viene.


NO
ovviamente vista la situazione ho chiesto e me l'ha detto chiaramente: a lei di pensare di aver a che fare con una patata terza interessa assolutamente meno che il pisello, che a sto punto è tutto dire...


----------



## Pazzesco (14 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci credo, poi come donne non ci serve la'ricarica'.


se ho l'occasione per me l'ideale è al mattino appena svegli e la sera prima di fare la nanna
ma lei pensa che io sia un satiro


----------



## Pazzesco (14 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> pensavo si parlasse di più di 2 volte al giorno......


divagazione, ma visto l'avatar ti piaceva Conan?


----------



## Pazzesco (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Altra divagazione*

Al 29 gennaio il closing della vendita dell'azienda.
Poi sarò simildisoccupato, ma potrò permettermi uno stuolo di avvocati per la separazione o di escort o tutti insieme!!!


ahahaha ho perso totalmente il senno


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> Mah, come ologramma ripete sempre volentieri, la menopausa ad una buona percentuale di donne, abbassa naturalmente la libido.è un fatto


ti quoto anche se a malincuore


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti capisco.però voglio dire che a volte bisogna rendersi conto di avere tanto e bisogna averne cura


le altre la prendono sullo scherzo, minerva a te ti quoto ancora per aver detto questa verità anzi è meglio una ma fatta bene perchè il sesso ci accompagna nella vita ma non è solo quello, vorrei proprio vedere tutti sti gran tromber nella vita reale .
Un mio amico ora defunto aveva più di un amante ma la cosa si svolgeva solo un giorno a settimana e tra pranzo, motel e macchina con ammessi e connessi gli partivano sempre minimo 100 euretti  , poi vengo a sapere che con la compagna non lo faceva da 9 anni , si vantava di farne tante in quel lasso di tempo ma poi  durante la settimana riposo , quindi non credete alle favole


----------



## JON (14 Gennaio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> le altre la prendono sullo scherzo, minerva a te ti quoto ancora per aver detto questa verità anzi è meglio una ma fatta bene perchè il sesso ci accompagna nella vita ma non è solo quello, vorrei proprio vedere tutti sti gran tromber nella vita reale .
> Un mio amico ora defunto aveva più di un amante ma la cosa si svolgeva solo un giorno a settimana e tra pranzo, motel e macchina con ammessi e connessi gli partivano sempre minimo 100 euretti  , poi vengo a sapere che con la compagna non lo faceva da 9 anni , si vantava di farne tante in quel lasso di tempo ma poi  durante la settimana riposo , quindi non credete alle favole


Ma ti pare. Sai quanti cavalli da competizione.
Sta a vedere che adesso arriva il tigrotto.


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Poi dipende dalla resistenza altrui :rotfl:dall'umore dall'ambiente  giusto e soprattutto  dalla serenità totale.
> 
> Conta  piu'  l'insieme.



ma sicuramente...non ho molti "termini di confronto" più o meno la situazione è sempre quella da 30 anni..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:magari con qualcun' altro sarebbe diverso.
Preciso ho detto diverso. Ne meglio, ne di più, ne di meno ne peggio. Diverso


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> divagazione, ma visto l'avatar ti piaceva Conan?


Lo adoravo ...prima o poi devo trovare di acquistarmi la serie


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> *Al 29 gennaio il closing della vendita dell'azienda*.
> *Poi sarò simildisoccupato*, ma potrò permettermi uno stuolo di avvocati per la separazione o di escort o tutti insieme!!!
> 
> 
> ahahaha ho perso totalmente il senno



mi dispiace....


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Lo adoravo ...prima o poi devo trovare di acquistarmi la serie


Volevo scrivertelo anche io. Semplicemente bellissimo l'avatar, Lana è un personaggio di un candore unico. E la serie anime di Conan è semplicemente stupenda


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> NO
> ovviamente vista la situazione ho chiesto e me l'ha detto chiaramente: a lei di pensare di aver a che fare con una patata terza interessa assolutamente meno che il pisello, che a sto punto è tutto dire...


Per interposta persona però sì.
Non voglio lanciarmi, ma un'altra interpretazioni potrebbe essere un blocco che la porta a non riuscire ad abbandonarsi se non identificandosi in un'altra. 
Ovviamente la persona che ha un problema del genere non ne ha consapevolezza.


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Volevo scrivertelo anche io. Semplicemente bellissimo l'avatar, Lana è un personaggio di un candore unico. E la serie anime di Conan è semplicemente stupenda


Pensa quale potere stupendo aveva Lana...


----------



## Pazzesco (15 Gennaio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per interposta persona però sì.
> Non voglio lanciarmi, ma un'altra interpretazioni potrebbe essere un blocco che la porta a non riuscire ad abbandonarsi se non identificandosi in un'altra.
> Ovviamente la persona che ha un problema del genere non ne ha consapevolezza.


si, questo potrebbe certamente essere....


----------



## Pazzesco (15 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Lo adoravo ...prima o poi devo trovare di acquistarmi la serie



io l'ho presa alla Yamato Video in zona stazione central a Milano per poco; non so se ne hanno ancora  http://www.yamatovideo.com/default.asp su ebay si trova e mi aspettavo costasse di più: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Conan-il-rag...-collectors-/131696646769?hash=item1ea9bb5a71 
(tra l'altro ad alcuni espisodi sono state aggiunte le parti che ai tempi della messa in onda furono tagliate, le scene ripristinate non sono state doppiate)

A me piace anche tantissimo Nausicaa 

sigh bei tempi spensierati


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io l'ho presa alla Yamato Video in zona stazione central a Milano per poco; non so se ne hanno ancora  http://www.yamatovideo.com/default.asp su ebay si trova e mi aspettavo costasse di più: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Conan-il-rag...-collectors-/131696646769?hash=item1ea9bb5a71
> (tra l'altro ad alcuni espisodi sono state aggiunte le parti che ai tempi della messa in onda furono tagliate, le scene ripristinate non sono state doppiate)
> 
> A me piace anche tantissimo Nausicaa
> ...



 purtroppo non abito a Milano...*Mi state facendo rimpiangere tutti* di essere una provincialotta 
Ma ebay è a mia portata...forse si trova anche su IBS.it  
Nausicaa è fighissima 
Si decisamente bei tempi...ero proprio una ragazzina ai tempi


----------



## patroclo (15 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> purtroppo non abito a Milano...*Mi state facendo rimpiangere tutti* di essere una provincialotta
> Ma ebay è a mia portata...forse si trova anche su IBS.it
> Nausicaa è fighissima
> Si decisamente bei tempi...ero proprio una ragazzina ai tempi


Scaricata tutta la serie e fatta vedere ai pargoli .... hanno gradito


----------



## danny (15 Gennaio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Eppure dicono che persino molti giovani uomini ricorrono al viagra.
> 
> A  50  fai il bis facilmente??????


Si fa quel che si può ad ogni età ma ricorrere al viagra per andare oltre le proprie capacità mi sembra allucinante. È ovvio che si cambi con gli anni. Il bis oltre i 50 è dura ma magari lo pareggi con la durata.


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Si fa quel che si può ad ogni età ma *ricorrere al viagra per andare oltre le proprie capacità mi sembra allucinante.* È ovvio che si cambi con gli anni. Il bis oltre i 50 è dura ma magari lo pareggi con la durata.


C'è chi lo fa per lavoro.


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> C'è chi lo fa per lavoro.



  scusa ma che c'entra....

pensavo si stesse parlando di coppie o al massimo di tradimenti...Per lavoro...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## oro.blu (15 Gennaio 2016)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Volevo scrivertelo anche io. Semplicemente bellissimo l'avatar, Lana è un personaggio di un candore unico. E la serie anime di Conan è semplicemente stupenda


grazie fratellino :kiss:


----------



## disincantata (15 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Si fa quel che si può ad ogni età ma ricorrere al viagra per andare oltre le proprie capacità mi sembra allucinante. È ovvio che si cambi con gli anni. Il bis oltre i 50 è dura ma magari lo pareggi con la durata.



Finalmente ci capiamo.

Certo che lo compensi con la qualita' e la durata.

E' piu facile per un uomo giovane non resista più di tanto, ma  pure ricominciare.

Con un uomo di 50  o 60 anni non corri il rischio  di restare delusa soptattutto se e' tuo marito e c'e' piena sintonia.

Sul discorso viagra la penso come te, ma se uno a 55 anni va con una di 25....e ha pure una moglie con cui lo fa un paio di volte almeno alla settimana......che fa?

Gli era andata bene  i primi mesi perche ero via ma poi....


----------



## JON (15 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> scusa ma che c'entra....
> 
> pensavo si stesse parlando di coppie o al massimo di tradimenti...Per lavoro...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Si, ma non demonizziamo le blu-pills.
Quando facevo il pornodivo andavano via come le tic-tac.


----------



## oro.blu (16 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma non demonizziamo le blu-pills.
> Quando facevo il pornodivo andavano via come le tic-tac.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

....e chi le demonizza , poi se era diventato un lavoro va be ....contento tu 

certo che trombare dovrebbe essere un PIACERE se poi sei costretto dopo 1- 2- 3- 4 e non ho idea quante voler continuare e dover prendere la pastiglietta, mi domando se è stato buon sesso....

Altra questione per chi non ci arriva più...


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma non demonizziamo le blu-pills.
> Quando facevo il pornodivo andavano via come le tic-tac.


Jo(h)n Holmes?


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Jo(h)n Holmes?


E chi è?
Guarda che quando ero un pornodivo non ce n'era per nessuno, tutti a 5 spanne dietro...almeno un metro, naturalmente. Certo, ho arricchito la Pfizer, però che soddisfazioni.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Gennaio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E chi è?
> Guarda che quando ero un pornodivo non ce n'era per nessuno, tutti a 5 spanne dietro...almeno un metro, naturalmente. Certo, ho arricchito la Pfizer, però che soddisfazioni.


Ecco perchè mi sembravi "un viso" conosciuto...


:rotfl:


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ecco perchè mi sembravi "un viso" conosciuto...
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


La tua cultura è molto vasta e variegata.


----------



## Papero (20 Gennaio 2016)

Tu la perdonerai, tornerete insieme ma non sarà mai più come prima


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2016)

Papero ha detto:


> Tu la perdonerai, tornerete insieme ma non sarà mai più come prima


AMORE MIO


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> AMORE MIO


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


>


Questa volta le tue faccine non mi fanno alcun effetto

Papero già sa


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questa volta le tue faccine non mi fanno alcun effetto
> 
> Papero già sa


a farlo arrosto è un attimo


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> a farlo arrosto è un attimo


finiscila e non farlo scappare


----------



## Papero (20 Gennaio 2016)

ciao tesora :*



farfalla ha detto:


> AMORE MIO


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2016)

Papero ha detto:


> ciao tesora :*


Ricordati che la consegna a domicilio resta valida


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> finiscila e non farlo scappare


basta che tenga presente l'ordine gerarchico  e nessuno finisce arrosto


----------



## Papero (20 Gennaio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ricordati che la consegna a domicilio resta valida


Volentieri farfallina, prima o poi rivoltoliamoci


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2016)

Papero ha detto:


> Volentieri farfallina, prima o poi rivoltoliamoci


Meglio prima.....sto andando in menopausa nell'attesa:rotfl:


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Febbraio 2016)

*Continuo*

continuo a leggere qui sul forum ed ho iniziato a guardare le coppie di amici e conoscenti con un minimo di occhio critico.

Di tutte le persone che conosco solo una coppia pare realmente essere serena; due, se aggiungo i miei genitori ottuagenari...

Un tantino di sconforto affiora


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> continuo a leggere qui sul forum ed ho iniziato a guardare le coppie di amici e conoscenti con un minimo di occhio critico.
> 
> Di tutte le persone che conosco solo una coppia pare realmente essere serena; due, se aggiungo i miei genitori ottuagenari...
> 
> Un tantino di sconforto affiora



Mi è venuto da ridere leggendoti perchè l'unica coppia su cui avrei quasi messo la mano sul fuoco ho scoperto non da molto essere tutt'altro. Il mio amico di sempre, convocato per ascoltarmi ed eventualmente consolarmi sul tradimento subito, nelle nostre lunghe conversazioni ha pensato bene di confidarmi tutti tradimenti perpetrati a sua moglie, mia amica di riflesso, per giustificare mio marito. Lui lo conosco da sempre e abbiamo condiviso molto, ma su questo argomento non si era mai spinto. Bene, pare che lei più o meno sappia o quantomeno intuisca, ma che non vada a fondo, tant'è che tra il serio e il faceto, gli ha detto almeno di non tradirla con sue amiche . E così anche l'ultimo baluardo si è abbattuto 

A leggerle queste cose sembrano assurde, e mille considerazioni affiorano alle labbra, ma pare che la vita funzioni così quasi per tutti.


Riguardo i miei genitori sono una bellissima coppia che cammina abbracciata per strada e che indubbiamente si ama ancora, ma sul pregresso di mio padre non metterei la mano sul fuoco. Ogni tanto noi figli gli lanciamo battute sulla possibilità di avere fratelli tedeschi visto ha lavorato lì per tanti anni in gioventù , ma lui ridacchia e nicchia. Mia mamma alza il mestolo o qualsiasi altro oggetto abbia mano con fare minaccioso e dice "cussù, cussù", come per dire quest'uomo la sa lunga ma non la sa raccontare :rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (20 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> continuo a leggere qui sul forum ed ho iniziato a guardare le coppie di amici e conoscenti con un minimo di occhio critico.
> 
> Di tutte le persone che conosco solo una coppia pare realmente essere serena; due, se aggiungo i miei genitori ottuagenari...
> 
> Un tantino di sconforto affiora


e se io ti dicessi che da sempre i nostri amici ci considerano la coppia ideale?? 
Non sono mai mancati baci in pubblico, lui che mi abbraccia camminate mano nella mano apprezzamenti e battutine piccanti tra di noi....MAI...

Più di una volta le altre mogli mi hanno confidato: "che bella coppia che siete, sembrate ancora innamorati come il primo giorno "

E mio marito mi racconta che i mariti lo invidiano per il sesso che fa con me...

Mi viene un magone.... Ma non è finzione, comunque. Mi viene naturale essere con lui in un certo modo. 

Eppure manca qualcosa. Non si è mai contenti di quello che si ha....


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi è venuto da ridere leggendoti perchè l'unica coppia su cui avrei quasi messo la mano sul fuoco ho scoperto non da molto essere tutt'altro. Il mio amico di sempre, convocato per ascoltarmi ed eventualmente consolarmi sul tradimento subito, nelle nostre lunghe conversazioni ha pensato bene di confidarmi tutti tradimenti perpetrati a sua moglie, mia amica di riflesso, per giustificare mio marito. Lui lo conosco da sempre e abbiamo condiviso molto, ma su questo argomento non si era mai spinto. Bene, pare che lei più o meno sappia o quantomeno intuisca, ma che non vada a fondo, tant'è che tra il serio e il faceto, gli ha detto almeno di non tradirla con sue amiche . E così anche l'ultimo baluardo si è abbattuto
> 
> A leggerle queste cose sembrano assurde, e mille considerazioni affiorano alle labbra, ma pare che la vita funzioni così quasi per tutti.
> 
> ...


Quindi hai preso da tua madre.

Ma "cussù" in quel caso è più figlio di 'ndrocchia ,  mi sa che io e te abitiamo vicini.


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> continuo a leggere qui sul forum ed ho iniziato a guardare le coppie di amici e conoscenti con un minimo di occhio critico.
> 
> Di tutte le persone che conosco solo una coppia pare realmente essere serena; due, se aggiungo i miei genitori ottuagenari...
> 
> Un tantino di sconforto affiora


Guarda il lato positivo, avere amici nel duol scema la pena.


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Guarda il lato positivo, avere amici nel duol scema la pena.


se da una lato è vero, dall'altro, JON mi deprime di più
il famigerato 'mal comune' sdogana l'infamia della rincorsa all'accettazione in nome del poteva andare peggio!


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi hai preso da tua madre.
> 
> Ma "cussù" in quel caso è più figlio di 'ndrocchia ,  mi sa che io e te abitiamo vicini.


Ma io volevo quagliare con te in privato: tu sei inaccessibile . A quest'ora magari ci eravamo pure presi un caffè se sei delle mie parti


----------



## JON (20 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Ma io volevo quagliare con te in privato: tu sei inaccessibile *View attachment 11372. A quest'ora magari ci eravamo pure presi un caffè se sei delle mie parti


Quess'è. Poi vediamo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Quess'è. Poi vediamo.



Adoro le sfide


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma "cussù" in quel caso è più figlio di 'ndrocchia ,  mi sa che io e te abitiamo vicini.





JON ha detto:


> Quess'è. Poi vediamo.


meno male che c'è internet se no si doveva usare il Tricorder di Star Trek per capirvi


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Cattivissimo me*

L'ex amante di mia moglie verrà trasferito.
E' stata durissima dal punto di vista psicologico, oneroso finanziariamente e ci ho messo qualche mese. 
Ho spostato il conto titoli nella sua banca, l'ho accettato come promotore finanziario e abbiamo fatto scelte di investimento un po' azzardate rispetto al mio profilo di rischio. Titoli suggeriti dalla banca, per amor del cielo, che però sono andati, com'era prevedibile, molto molto male. Sapevo che su di lui pesava già qualche critica di alcuni clienti non contenti, ma lui, ingolosito dal fare la quota, non si è posto il problema. 
Quando le cose hanno preso ad andar male ho fatto la voce grossa ed ora dovrà decidere se accettare una nuova sede molto disagevole...

Lato famigliare ho deciso di separami
Non riesco assolutamente a dimenticare e mi sono accorto di aver ormai poche cose in comune con mia moglie. 
I figli maggiori vanno all'estero a studiare, torneranno a cose ampiamente fatte e, vista la situazione lavorativa, posso concedermi nei prossimi 12 mesi molto tempo per stare con quelli più piccoli.

Poi penso cercherò lavoro all'estero (leggendo altri 3d mi è venuta voglia di fare un giro nelle Repubbliche Baltiche!)


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> L'ex amante di mia moglie verrà trasferito.
> E' stata durissima dal punto di vista psicologico, oneroso finanziariamente e ci ho messo qualche mese.
> Ho spostato il conto titoli nella sua banca, l'ho accettato come promotore finanziario e abbiamo fatto scelte di investimento un po' azzardate rispetto al mio profilo di rischio. Titoli suggeriti dalla banca, per amor del cielo, che però sono andati, com'era prevedibile, molto molto male. Sapevo che su di lui pesava già qualche critica di alcuni clienti non contenti, ma lui, ingolosito dal fare la quota, non si è posto il problema.
> Quando le cose hanno preso ad andar male ho fatto la voce grossa ed ora dovrà decidere se accettare una nuova sede molto disagevole...
> ...


L'avevi lasciato intendere, hai le risorse necessarie per uscirne.

Ma i rapporti bancari col tizio a che periodo risalgono?


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> L'ex amante di mia moglie verrà trasferito.
> E' stata durissima dal punto di vista psicologico, oneroso finanziariamente e ci ho messo qualche mese.
> Ho spostato il conto titoli nella sua banca, l'ho accettato come promotore finanziario e abbiamo fatto scelte di investimento un po' azzardate rispetto al mio profilo di rischio. Titoli suggeriti dalla banca, per amor del cielo, che però sono andati, com'era prevedibile, molto molto male. Sapevo che su di lui pesava già qualche critica di alcuni clienti non contenti, ma lui, ingolosito dal fare la quota, non si è posto il problema.
> Quando le cose hanno preso ad andar male ho fatto la voce grossa ed ora dovrà decidere se accettare una nuova sede molto disagevole...
> ...


Il tuo desiderio di vendetta e' andato oltre i miei peggiori presentimenti....diabolico. Non ho altro da commentare.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> L'ex amante di mia moglie verrà trasferito.
> E' stata durissima dal punto di vista psicologico, oneroso finanziariamente e ci ho messo qualche mese.
> Ho spostato il conto titoli nella sua banca, l'ho accettato come promotore finanziario e abbiamo fatto scelte di investimento un po' azzardate rispetto al mio profilo di rischio. Titoli suggeriti dalla banca, per amor del cielo, che però sono andati, com'era prevedibile, molto molto male. Sapevo che su di lui pesava già qualche critica di alcuni clienti non contenti, ma lui, ingolosito dal fare la quota, non si è posto il problema.
> Quando le cose hanno preso ad andar male ho fatto la voce grossa ed ora dovrà decidere se accettare una nuova sede molto disagevole...
> ...


La prima parte è incontentabile
Per la seconda in bocca al lupo


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La prima parte è incontentabile
> Per la seconda in bocca al lupo


Incontentabile o incommentabile?:unhappy:


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il tuo desiderio di vendetta e' andato oltre i miei peggiori presentimenti....diabolico. Non ho altro da commentare.


io commento: grandissimo! 
Ha tutta la mia ammirazione :up:


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Il tuo desiderio di vendetta e' andato oltre i miei peggiori presentimenti....


Il fatto Tessa è che quando scopri di avere a che fare con una persona che di punto in bianco ti appare diametralmente opposta a quello che ti eri figurata il conflitto che si crea diventa insormontabile.

Cioè, dopo tutta la storia, pure la mazzata dell'intrallazzo con l'amica mica è facile da digerire?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Incontentabile o incommentabile?:unhappy:


Sto cazzo di t9
Incommentabile


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco!Cioè tu, come quel tale che se lo era tagliato per fare dispetto alla moglie, hai coscientemente perso dei soldi per fare trasferire lui. E neppure per stare con tua moglie? 
Se ti è rimasto abbastanza per farlo, sembra di sì visto i figli all'estero, vai in terapia.


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il fatto Tessa è che quando scopri di avere a che fare con una persona che di punto in bianco ti appare diametralmente opposta a quello che ti eri figurata il conflitto che si crea diventa insormontabile.
> 
> Cioè, dopo tutta la storia, pure la mazzata dell'intrallazzo con l'amica mica è facile da digerire?


La vendetta non e' mai la soluzione. 
Qui e' stato messo in atto un piano macchinoso per rovinare professionalmente un uomo. 
Al posto della moglie di Pazzesco dopo un tanto sarei scappata a gambe levate. E non escludo che sia stata lei a decidere per la separazione.


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> io commento: grandissimo!
> Ha tutta la mia ammirazione :up:


Rileggi e ripensaci. 
Non si puo' avvallare quello che ha fatto.


----------



## Tessa (23 Febbraio 2016)

Per inciso poi le borse a gennaio sono crollate. 
Chiunque avesse avuto due euri da parte avrebbe perso. 
Gioco facile dare la colpa al trader.....


----------



## Nicka (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> L'ex amante di mia moglie verrà trasferito.
> E' stata durissima dal punto di vista psicologico, oneroso finanziariamente e ci ho messo qualche mese.
> Ho spostato il conto titoli nella sua banca, l'ho accettato come promotore finanziario e abbiamo fatto scelte di investimento un po' azzardate rispetto al mio profilo di rischio. Titoli suggeriti dalla banca, per amor del cielo, che però sono andati, com'era prevedibile, molto molto male. Sapevo che su di lui pesava già qualche critica di alcuni clienti non contenti, ma lui, ingolosito dal fare la quota, non si è posto il problema.
> Quando le cose hanno preso ad andar male ho fatto la voce grossa ed ora dovrà decidere se accettare una nuova sede molto disagevole...
> ...


Non sei cattivissimo, sei pessimo e basta, ci hai pure rimesso tu quindi pure coglione. 
Detto ciò, piuttosto che montare sto casino ti conveniva aspettarlo sotto casa e tirargli due calci nelle palle.
Più veloce, di maggior soddisfazione e senza perdite economiche.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> La vendetta non e' mai la soluzione.
> Qui e' stato messo in atto un piano macchinoso per rovinare professionalmente un uomo.
> Al posto della moglie di Pazzesco dopo un tanto sarei scappata a gambe levate. E non escludo che sia stata lei a decidere per la separazione.





Tessa ha detto:


> Rileggi e ripensaci.
> Non si puo' avvallare quello che ha fatto.


Quoto
Qui non basta lo psicologo
Sulla moglie la penso come te


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pazzesco!Cioè tu, come quel tale che se lo era tagliato per fare dispetto alla moglie, hai coscientemente perso dei soldi per fare trasferire lui. E neppure per stare con tua moglie?
> Se ti è rimasto abbastanza per farlo, sembra di sì visto i figli all'estero, vai in terapia.


Darò altri soldi alla moglie per la separazione per NON stare con lei, in effetti

ho appena chiuso la vendita dell'azienda


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Rileggi e ripensaci.
> Non si puo' avvallare quello che ha fatto.


Tessa lui è un cretino sotto ogni punto di vista, professionale ed umano

non basta il casino che ha fatto con I miei investimenti, io ho solo aiutato a mettere l'utima goccia nel vaso
sorvolo sul resto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Darò altri soldi alla moglie per la separazione per NON stare con lei, in effetti
> 
> ho appena chiuso la vendita dell'azienda


Lui é sposato? Con figli?


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui é sposato? Con figli?


si moglie figlia di benestanti e due figlie


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non sei cattivissimo, sei pessimo e basta, ci hai pure rimesso tu quindi pure coglione.
> Detto ciò, piuttosto che montare sto casino ti conveniva aspettarlo sotto casa e tirargli due calci nelle palle.
> Più veloce, di maggior soddisfazione e senza perdite economiche.


sbagli
io ne esco pulito, lui meno

DEI SOLDI ME NE FREGO


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Qui non basta lo psicologo
> Sulla moglie la penso come te


NO
ho deciso io per la separazione ma sarà consensuale


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Per inciso poi le borse a gennaio sono crollate.
> Chiunque avesse avuto due euri da parte avrebbe perso.
> Gioco facile dare la colpa al trader.....


molto semplicemente la sua banca ha colto (l'ennesima) palla al balzo
e ripeto, ha avvallato, quando non suggerito, miei investimenti che sapeva avrebbero fatto comodo SOLO a lui


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si moglie figlia di benestanti e due figlie


Complimenti


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> sbagli
> io ne esco pulito, lui meno
> 
> DEI SOLDI ME NE FREGO


È la tua coscienza che non é pulita
Scopare con un altro è nulla a confronto di quello che hai fatto.
Fortunata tua moglie che hai scelto di separarsi. Doveva farlo lei appena avesse scoperto di cosa sei capace


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> La vendetta non e' mai la soluzione.
> Qui e' stato messo in atto un piano macchinoso per rovinare professionalmente un uomo.
> Al posto della moglie di Pazzesco dopo un tanto sarei scappata a gambe levate. E non escludo che sia stata lei a decidere per la separazione.


Non entro nel merito delle intenzioni di Pazzesco, anche nel rispetto di quello che ha subito, è evidente però che la vendetta non paga.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Tessa lui è un cretino sotto ogni punto di vista, professionale ed umano
> 
> non basta il casino che ha fatto con I miei investimenti, io ho solo aiutato a mettere l'utima goccia nel vaso
> sorvolo sul resto


Ma io perciò ti chiedevo a quando risalivano gli investimenti.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> È la tua coscienza che non é pulita
> Scopare con un altro è nulla a confronto di quello che hai fatto.
> Fortunata tua moglie che hai scelto di separarsi. Doveva farlo lei appena avesse scoperto di cosa sei capace





JON ha detto:


> Non entro nel merito delle intenzioni di Pazzesco, anche nel rispetto di quello che ha subito, è evidente però che la vendetta non paga.


Davvero non capisco

Ho solo acceleraato un processo in essere. E' una persona disonesta sotto tutti I punti di vista.
Ma quando un ladro viene preso è giusto rammaricarsi per la famiglia, ma ha colpa chi lo assicura alla giustizia?

boh...


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> È la tua coscienza che non é pulita
> Scopare con un altro è nulla a confronto di quello che hai fatto.
> Fortunata tua moglie che hai scelto di separarsi. Doveva farlo lei appena avesse scoperto di cosa sei capace


opinioni, io la penso esattamente all'opposto, stavolta.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma io perciò ti chiedevo a quando risalivano gli investimenti.


JON a dopo.
L'ho fatto scientemente


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Darò altri soldi alla moglie per la separazione per NON stare con lei, in effetti
> 
> ho appena chiuso la vendita dell'azienda


È evidente che utilizzi il denaro per esprimere un senso di potenza che hai visto frustrato dal tradimento. Vivere il tradimento come impotenza e cercare di recuperare per altra via è segno che hai subito una ferita narcisistica profonda che va ben oltre il comprensibile dolore del tradimento, che conosco e capisco.

Quando si sposta su un altro piano un vissuto è pericoloso per il proprio equilibrio. Ti ho consigliato una terapia per questo, prima che tu abbia il crollo.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> È la tua coscienza che non é pulita
> Scopare con un altro è nulla a confronto di quello che hai fatto.
> Fortunata tua moglie che hai scelto di separarsi. Doveva farlo lei appena avesse scoperto di cosa sei capace


stai colpevilizzando l'ago della bilancia


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Davvero non capisco
> 
> Ho solo acceleraato un processo in essere. E' una persona disonesta sotto tutti I punti di vista.
> Ma quando un ladro viene preso è giusto rammaricarsi per la famiglia, ma ha colpa chi lo assicura alla giustizia?
> ...


non giustificarti, hai fatto benissimo.


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È evidente che utilizzi il denaro per esprimere un senso di potenza che hai visto frustrato dal tradimento. Vivere il tradimento come impotenza e cercare di recuperare per altra via è segno che hai subito una ferita narcisistica profonda che va ben oltre il comprensibile dolore del tradimento, che conosco e capisco.
> 
> Quando si sposta su un altro piano un vissuto è pericoloso per il proprio equilibrio. Ti ho consigliato una terapia per questo, prima che tu abbia il crollo.


psicanalisi spicciola senza alcun fondamento...


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È evidente che utilizzi il denaro per esprimere un senso di potenza che hai visto frustrato dal tradimento. Vivere il tradimento come impotenza e cercare di recuperare per altra via è segno che hai subito una ferita narcisistica profonda che va ben oltre il comprensibile dolore del tradimento, che conosco e capisco.
> 
> Quando si sposta su un altro piano un vissuto è pericoloso per il proprio equilibrio. Ti ho consigliato una terapia per questo, prima che tu abbia il crollo.


il denaro è solo un mezzo (e penso dovrebbe sempre e solo esserlo) 

per il resto potresti aver ragione anche se davvero negli ultimi sei mesi ho provato a recuperare il rapporto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Davvero non capisco
> 
> Ho solo acceleraato un processo in essere. E' una persona disonesta sotto tutti I punti di vista.
> Ma quando un ladro viene preso è giusto rammaricarsi per la famiglia, ma ha colpa chi lo assicura alla giustizia?
> ...


Se non si sxopava tua moglie non avresti accelerato nulla 
Questo è vergognoso
Il giustiziere, ma vai va


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Davvero non capisco
> 
> Ho solo acceleraato un processo in essere. E' una persona disonesta sotto tutti I punti di vista.
> Ma quando un ladro viene preso è giusto rammaricarsi per la famiglia, ma ha colpa chi lo assicura alla giustizia?
> ...


No, a me non interessa quello che hai fatto a lui. Se ha sbagliato poi è giusto che paghi, ricordo a tutti le ultime vicende delle banche e i titoli subordinati.

Quello che intendevo è che non credo serva a ripagarti in qualche modo per gli altri torti subiti.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non si sxopava tua moglie non avresti accelerato nulla
> Questo è vergognoso
> Il giustiziere, ma vai va


si doveva metterlo in culo a qualche pensionato 
ma come ragioni?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> No, a me non interessa quello che hai fatto a lui. Se ha sbagliato poi è giusto che paghi, ricordo a tutti le ultime vicende delle banche e i titoli subordinati.
> 
> Quello che intendevo è che non credo serva a ripagarti in qualche modo per gli altri torti subiti.


Serve però a qualificare la persona.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> No, a me non interessa quello che hai fatto a lui. Se ha sbagliato poi è giusto che paghi, ricordo a tutti le ultime vicende delle banche e i titoli subordinati.
> 
> Quello che intendevo è che non credo serva a ripagarti in qualche modo per gli altri torti subiti.


meschinamente quoto


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Serve però a qualificare la persona.


mi prendo la mia parte di critiche e vergogna, ma non me ne pento affatto


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ```
> 
> ```
> e sia


Contento tu contenti tutti
Spero che i tuoi figli non lo vengano mai a sapere


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Contento tu contenti tutti
> Spero che i tuoi figli non lo vengano mai a sapere


Certo, mentre  se vengono a sapere che la mamma si scopava un altro, saranno pieni di ammirazione, vero?? 
Dai su, di che stiamo parlando??


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Certo, mentre  se vengono a sapere che la mamma si scopava un altro, saranno pieni di ammirazione, vero??
> Dai su, di che stiamo parlando??


Per me non c'è paragone proprio.
Sua moglie ha deciso di scopare con un altro,
pazzesco poteva separarsi e avrebbe avuto tutti i motivi
Quello che ha fatto a un'altra famiglia é per me vergognoso


----------



## Nicka (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> Certo, mentre  se vengono a sapere che la mamma si scopava un altro, saranno pieni di ammirazione, vero??
> Dai su, di che stiamo parlando??


La mamma si è scopata un altro e saranno pure cazzi suoi.
Qui il punto non è questo.
Il punto è che non ha senso rovinare la vita di una persona, in un modo che rischia di rovinare la vita di una donna e di figli che non c'entrano niente.
Gli avesse spaccato il naso sarebbe stato coglione uguale, ma si sarebbe risolta tra loro.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mamma si è scopata un altro e saranno pure cazzi suoi.
> Qui il punto non è questo.
> Il punto è che non ha senso rovinare la vita di una persona, in un modo che rischia di rovinare la vita di una donna e di figli che non c'entrano niente.
> Gli avesse spaccato il naso sarebbe stato coglione uguale, ma si sarebbe risolta tra loro.


Quoto


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Serve però a qualificare la persona.


Farfa', dipende se quella persona ha fatto quel singolo gesto o è la sua etica che si basa su questi mezzi a prescindere.


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mamma si è scopata un altro e saranno pure cazzi suoi.
> Qui il punto non è questo.
> Il punto è che non ha senso rovinare la vita di una persona, in un modo che rischia di rovinare la vita di una donna e di figli che non c'entrano niente.
> Gli avesse spaccato il naso sarebbe stato coglione uguale, ma si sarebbe risolta tra loro.


magari il tizio non e' sposato, non mi ricordo la storia. 
e, dopotutto, la sua famiglia la rovina lui con il suo comportamento (lavorativo e personale), non certo Pazzesco che gli ha "dato una mano" interessata...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Farfa', dipende se quella persona ha fatto quel singolo gesto o è la sua etica che si basa su questi mezzi a prescindere.


A me basta solo il fatto che lo abbia pensato per qualificarla 
Meglio uno che mi riempie di corna a uno che arriva a pensare e fare una cosa simile


----------



## Nicka (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> magari il tizio non e' sposato, non mi ricordo la storia.
> e, dopotutto, la sua famiglia la rovina lui con il suo comportamento (lavorativo e personale), non certo Pazzesco che gli ha "dato una mano" interessata...


Se ho ben capito sì, con dei figli pure.
Magari ho letto male eh, ma mi è sembrato così.
In ogni caso gli spaccava il naso era meglio. Per me.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Contento tu contenti tutti
> Spero che i tuoi figli non lo vengano mai a sapere


Riesci a fare un'astrazione?
Vai tu in banca, un PF ti fotte e tu ti incazzi e lo fanno fuori, lui reo di enne colpe
dov'e' il problema?

il nesso causa effetto tradimento trombamento?
ma scherzi?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> magari il tizio non e' sposato, non mi ricordo la storia.
> e, dopotutto, la sua famiglia la rovina lui con il suo comportamento (lavorativo e personale), non certo Pazzesco che gli ha "dato una mano" interessata...


In che modo la rovina?
Tradendo la moglie? Sicuro? Sicuro che senza l'aiutino di Pazzesco si sarebbe trovato in questa situazione?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Riesci a fare un'astrazione?
> Vai tu in banca, un PF ti fotte e tu ti incazzi e lo fanno fuori, lui reo di enne colpe
> dov'e' il problema?
> 
> ...


Un conto é se mi fotte un conto se decido di farmi fottere per metterlo nei casini
La cogli la differenza? 
Se non avesse scopato con tua moglie lo avresti fatto?


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mamma si è scopata un altro e saranno pure cazzi suoi.
> Qui il punto non è questo.
> Il punto è che non ha senso rovinare la vita di una persona, in un modo che rischia di rovinare la vita di una donna e di figli che non c'entrano niente.
> Gli avesse spaccato il naso sarebbe stato coglione uguale, ma si sarebbe risolta tra loro.


La moglie ha finanze sue (di famiglia) ragguardevoli, non so se a che il marito è un bastardo
NON FARANNO LA FAME a meno che gli investimenti non li seguA lui

Per lui era solo (lavorativamente parlando) questione di tempo


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito sì, con dei figli pure.
> Magari ho letto male eh, ma mi è sembrato così.
> In ogni caso gli spaccava il naso era meglio. Per me.


si, forse si. Ma ognuno fa con quel che puo'.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Farfa', dipende se quella persona ha fatto quel singolo gesto o è la sua etica che si basa su questi mezzi a prescindere.


esattamente


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> psicanalisi spicciola senza alcun fondamento...


Non hai idea di cosa sia la psicoanalisi, se giudichi la mia traduzione non giudicante di un comportamento altrimenti assurdo e cattivo, ciarpame psicologico.
Non è evidente anche a te che ha colpito l'amante sul piano lavorativo che nulla ha a che fare con il tradimento?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Che schifo e non aggiungo altro,
Esco dal 3d


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2016)

... forse faccio confusione, ma sbaglio o tu sospettavi il tradimento senza averlo mai effettivamente assodato ?


----------



## Nicka (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> La moglie ha finanze sue (di famiglia) ragguardevoli, non so se a che il marito è un bastardo
> NON FARANNO LA FAME a meno che gli investimenti non li seguA lui
> 
> Per lui era solo (lavorativamente parlando) questione di tempo


Senti un po', c'è uno con cui sto avendo dei problemi lavorativi che è una merda, stiamo per andare in causa perchè si è intascato soldi miei senza finire i lavori per cui è stato pagato.
Me lo rovini? Sei il giustiziere di tutti noi no? La cosa che ti disturba è ovviamente che lui, lavorativamente parlando, sia una brutta persona no?
Propongo che tutti quelli iscritti su Tradi ti diano i nominativi della gente che conoscono che si merita il crollo lavorativo.


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai idea di cosa sia la psicoanalisi, se giudichi la mia traduzione non giudicante di un comportamento altrimenti assurdo e cattivo, ciarpame psicologico.
> Non è evidente anche a te che ha colpito l'amante sul piano lavorativo che nulla ha a che fare con il tradimento?


dal mio punto di vista, la vendetta ha a che fare con il tradimento subito (giusto o sbagliato che sia). Poi, ognuno usa i mezzi che crede, mazze ferrate, pugni, soldi...


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto é se mi fotte un conto se decido di farmi fottere per metterlo nei casini
> La cogli la differenza?
> Se non avesse scopato con tua moglie lo avresti fatto?


no, ma se fosse stato il mio PF da prima CERTO!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senti un po', c'è uno con cui sto avendo dei problemi lavorativi che è una merda, stiamo per andare in causa perchè si è intascato soldi miei senza finire i lavori per cui è stato pagato.
> Me lo rovini? Sei il giustiziere di tutti noi no? La cosa che ti disturba è ovviamente che lui, lavorativamente parlando, sia una brutta persona no?
> Propongo che tutti quelli iscritti su Tradi ti diano i nominativi della gente che conoscono che si merita il crollo lavorativo.


Mi sembra un'ottima idea


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senti un po', c'è uno con cui sto avendo dei problemi lavorativi che è una merda, stiamo per andare in causa perchè si è intascato soldi miei senza finire i lavori per cui è stato pagato.
> Me lo rovini? Sei il giustiziere di tutti noi no? La cosa che ti disturba è ovviamente che lui, lavorativamente parlando, sia una brutta persona no?
> Propongo che tutti quelli iscritti su Tradi ti diano i nominativi della gente che conoscono che si merita il crollo lavorativo.


in un precedente lavoro, un dipendente pubblico mi ha chiesto una mazzetta del 5% dell'appalto
l'ho fatto arrestare rischando anche del mio

ho sbagliato anche li?


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai idea di cosa sia la psicoanalisi, se giudichi la mia traduzione non giudicante di un comportamento altrimenti assurdo e cattivo, ciarpame psicologico.
> Non è evidente anche a te che ha colpito l'amante sul piano lavorativo che nulla ha a che fare con il tradimento?


no Brunetta, lui è abituato a tradire la fiducia, della moglie e dei clienti
ecco il collegamento


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ... forse faccio confusione, ma sbaglio o tu sospettavi il tradimento senza averlo mai effettivamente assodato ?


mia moglie ha sempre negate l'atto sessuale, ma tradimento è stato


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra un'ottima idea


ok raccolgo fondi per fottere I cattivi
guiro che IO non vi tradirò, vi fidate?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> dal mio punto di vista, la vendetta ha a che fare con il tradimento subito (giusto o sbagliato che sia). Poi, ognuno usa i mezzi che crede, mazze ferrate, pugni, soldi...


La vendetta è di per sé un espediente per guarire una ferita narcisistica che non è sano.

Il capolavoro Il Conte di Montecristo narra di una vendetta in seguito a una ingiustizia assoluta causata da un crudele complotto. Eppure nel corso del racconto della vendetta proviamo progressivamente sempre più disagio . Lo scrittore ci fa provare quanto la vendetta sia sterile e distrugga chi la compie.
È di questo che sto parlando.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che schifo e non aggiungo altro,
> Esco dal 3d


Ti vedo troppo suscettibile sul pezzo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ti vedo troppo suscettibile sul pezzo.


dici? 
A me stupisce invece che ci sia chi non si schifa


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La vendetta è di per sé un espediente per guarire una ferita narcisistica che non è sano.
> 
> Il capolavoro Il Conte di Montecristo narra di una vendetta in seguito a una ingiustizia assoluta causata da un crudele complotto. Eppure nel corso del racconto della vendetta proviamo progressivamente sempre più disagio . Lo scrittore ci fa provare quanto la vendetta sia sterile e distrugga chi la compie.
> È di questo che sto parlando.


vorrei scrivere che hai ragione
al momento non ci riesco proprio


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> dici?
> A me stupisce invece che ci sia chi non si schifa


ma il fatto che lui rovinasse gente normalissima 
non te ne frega proprio per niente?


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La vendetta è di per sé un espediente per guarire una ferita narcisistica che non è sano.
> 
> Il capolavoro Il Conte di Montecristo narra di una vendetta in seguito a una ingiustizia assoluta causata da un crudele complotto. Eppure nel corso del racconto della vendetta proviamo progressivamente sempre più disagio . Lo scrittore ci fa provare quanto la vendetta sia sterile e distrugga chi la compie.
> È di questo che sto parlando.


puo' darsi (infatti non ho detto se sia giutsa o meno); credo solo che il come sia indifferente, una volta deciso di intraprendere la strada. Un pugno o la rovina professionale sono la stessa cosa, per me...anzi, forse il pugno e' peggio, perche' ti potrebbe denunciare
Sicuramente, io lo  avrei preso a pugni, comunque.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> dici?
> A me stupisce invece che ci sia chi non si schifa


Invece lo capisco il tuo punto di vista. Credo solo che rischi di esagerare.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> vorrei scrivere che hai ragione
> al momento non ci riesco proprio


Per questo hai bisogno di aiuto. 

Sto cercando nella memoria opere letterarie che possano farti sentire come hai spostato il piano.
Per la cronaca, da tradita, non ho mai provato un senso di impotenza così forte da farmi pensare a qualsivoglia vendetta.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

Leggo. Non mi scandalizzo nè applaudo. Non so cosa pensare.

Capisco Pazzesco per aver pensato io stessa milioni di volte ad una vendetta mai effettivamente praticata (felicemente); spero solo trovi tranquillità e pace interiore.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ma il fatto che lui rovinasse gente normalissima
> non te ne frega proprio per niente?


Ed è qua che volevo arrivare. Perché se parliamo di etica proprio ultimamente c'è stata gente che ha pianto amaramente e continua a piangere per i risparmi che non ha più. Una roba gravissima, e non si tratta solo di speculatori, c'è andata di mezzo tanta gente umile ed onesta.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Leggo. Non mi scandalizzo nè applaudo. Non so cosa pensare.*
> 
> Capisco Pazzesco per aver pensato io stessa milioni di volte ad una vendetta mai effettivamente praticata (felicemente); spero solo trovi tranquillità e pace interiore.


Cosa che mi pare più equilibrata, bisognerebbe conoscere tutto di lui altrimenti.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ed è qua che volevo arrivare. Perché se parliamo di etica proprio ultimamente c'è stata gente che ha pianto amaramente e continua a piangere per i risparmi che non ha più. Una roba gravissima, e non si tratta solo di speculatori, c'è andata di mezzo tanta gente umile ed onesta.


Quoto. Non ho capito però se pazzesco avrebbe fatto quello che ha fatto se il tizio non avesse avuto una relazione con la moglie e quanto ciò ha influito sulla sua decisione di spezzargli le reni.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per questo hai bisogno di aiuto.
> 
> Sto cercando nella memoria opere letterarie che possano farti sentire come hai spostato il piano.
> Per la cronaca, da tradita, non ho mai provato un senso di impotenza così forte da farmi pensare a qualsivoglia vendetta.


ho letto molto tempo fa il libro, ne ho tra l'altro una copia bellissima e molto vecchia
lo riprendo in mano

se hai altri titoli sono tutt'orecchi

sono mesi che penso di aver bisogno di aiuto, ma non mi decido mai
al contrario solo negli ultimi giorni vedo il futuro meno plumbeo e so di dover lavorare molto con I figli
poi mai dire mai


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quoto. Non ho capito però se pazzesco avrebbe fatto quello che ha fatto se il tizio non avesse avuto una relazione con la moglie e quanto ciò ha influito sulla sua decisione di spezzargli le reni.


Ma secondo me c'entra solo il rancore, e lui si è appigliato alle mancanze professionali.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ma il fatto che lui rovinasse gente normalissima
> non te ne frega proprio per niente?


Quindi se non avesse scopato con tua moglie lo avresti fatto comunque?


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quoto. Non ho capito però se pazzesco avrebbe fatto quello che ha fatto se il tizio non avesse avuto una relazione con la moglie e quanto ciò ha influito sulla sua decisione di spezzargli le reni.


Ciao Mary,
ammetto di esserlo andato a cercare
ma l'ho cercato, oltre che per il tradimento, perchè ho Saputo che era un furbo e già aveva fatto dei Danni e che quindi era solo in cerca del colpo di grazia


(oggi il correttore mi mette le maiuscole a sua discrezione, mi spiace)


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se non avesse scopato con tua moglie lo avresti fatto comunque?


no lo ammetto, non dispongo di finanze illimitata da potermi permettere di fare il batman


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

```

```



JON ha detto:


> Ma secondo me c'entra solo il rancore, e lui si è appigliato alle mancanze professionali.


forse è un po' + profondo di così, ma la sintesi è questa


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

*ribaltiamo la cosa*

pero' scusate

se io coi soldi miei fossi andato a beccare un disonensto per fargliela pagare (senza l'aticamera delle corna) allora ci sarebbe stato l'encomio pubblico?


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

secondo me devi smettere di giustificarti per quel che hai fatto. se lo avessi picchiato, sarebbe stato lo stesso.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> secondo me devi smettere di giustificarti per quel che hai fatto. se lo avessi picchiato, sarebbe stato lo stesso.


vero da un lato
dall'altro mi sento meno in colpa perchè sarà messo in condizione di non nuocere o quasi


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> forse è un po' + profondo di così, ma la sintesi è questa


Ultimamente cerco di essere sintetico, anche perché ho bisogno di leggerezza.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ultimamente cerco di essere sintetico, anche perché ho bisogno di leggerezza.


da domani anche io


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> mia moglie ha sempre negate l'atto sessuale, ma tradimento è stato


sarò sincero.....mi preoccupi, da sempre quello che hai raccontato è sul filo dell'assurdo. Ho l'impressione che ti sei sempre fatto dei film incredibili per convicerti di avere ragione, per dare un senso alle tue frustrazioni o manie ( onnipotenza , persecuzione,..... boh?)
E' una mia impressione ...... 

Probabilmente la separazione è la via migliore per tutti .....


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il fatto Tessa è che quando scopri di avere a che fare con una persona che di punto in bianco ti appare diametralmente opposta a quello che ti eri figurata il conflitto che si crea diventa insormontabile.
> 
> Cioè, dopo tutta la storia, pure la mazzata dell'*intrallazzo con l'amica mica è facile da digerire*?


mi stavo scordando questo punto

qui onestamente penso che tra loro non ci sia mai stato nulla


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> sarò sincero.....mi preoccupi, da sempre quello che hai raccontato è sul filo dell'assurdo. Ho l'impressione che ti sei sempre fatto dei film incredibili per convicerti di avere ragione, per dare un senso alle tue frustrazioni o manie ( onnipotenza , persecuzione,..... boh?)
> E' una mia impressione ......
> 
> Probabilmente la separazione è la via migliore per tutti .....


NOOO
ci sono fiumi di messaggi che non mi sono inventato, purtroppo

...e delle manie che descrivi adesso mi preoccupo io: davvero sembro tanto paranoico?


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> mi stavo scordando questo punto
> 
> qui onestamente penso che tra loro non ci sia mai stato nulla


Tra loro chi?


----------



## patroclo (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> NOOO
> ci sono fiumi di messaggi che non mi sono inventato, purtroppo
> 
> ...e delle manie che descrivi adesso mi preoccupo io: davvero sembro tanto paranoico?


...un po' si


----------



## ivanl (23 Febbraio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ...un po' si


a me no


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Tra loro chi?


scusa non ho incluso la frase del quote. 

tra mia moglie e la sua amica


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> scusa non ho incluso la frase del quote.
> 
> tra mia moglie e la sua amica


No, non intendevo tra loro. Intendevo le chiacchiere tra loro sul darti 'na ripassata.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> No, non intendevo tra loro. Intendevo le chiacchiere tra loro sul darti 'na ripassata.


quello a me ha dato la spinta finale


----------



## Divì (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per questo hai bisogno di aiuto.
> 
> Sto cercando nella memoria opere letterarie che possano farti sentire come hai spostato il piano.
> Per la cronaca, da tradita, non ho mai provato un senso di impotenza così forte da farmi pensare a qualsivoglia vendetta.


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubblica/archivio/repubblica/2013/08/10/arte-del-perdono.html


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubblica/archivio/repubblica/2013/08/10/arte-del-perdono.html


Perchè non si riesce ad accettare il fatto che c'è chi contempla la vendetta per un torto subito ?
Perchè voler far passare il desiderio di vendetta come un qualcosa per trogloditi ?
Sono d'accordo sul fatto che Pazzesco si trovi in una situazione allarmante, ma solo perchè ha dilapidato dei suoi averi pur di consumare la sua vendetta.
Per il resto - giusto o sbagliato che sia - la vendetta aiuta chi ha subìto un torto a sentirsi meno solo con quel torto.
E' vero che non allevia certamente la sofferenza, e che in definitiva non risolve il problema, però c'è anche da aspettarsi una 'reazione' ogni tanto....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Febbraio 2016)

*SI...*



			
				Tessa; ha detto:
			
		

> ]Per inciso le borse a gennaio sono crollate.
> Chiunque avesse avuto due euri da parte avrebbe perso.
> Gioco facile dare la colpa al trader.....



... ma meno facile di donne che incolpano il marito quando tradiscono. .. del tipo l'ho tradito perché è presuntuoso (magari era troppo sicuro di sè perché amava la moglie ed era sicuro di lei) ....perchè mi trascurava (magari lavorava troppo per non far mancare nulla alla famiglia) .... ecc ecc .... se ne sentono talmente tante ...

... anche da parte degli uomini ....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Febbraio 2016)

*QUOTO*



ivanl ha detto:


> Certo, mentre  se vengono a sapere che la mamma si scopava un altro, saranno pieni di ammirazione, vero??
> Dai su, di che stiamo parlando??


QUOTO


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Anche le vostre risposte ...*



Nicka ha detto:


> La mamma si è scopata un altro e saranno pure cazzi suoi.
> Qui il punto non è questo.
> Il punto è che non ha senso rovinare la vita di una persona, in un modo che rischia di rovinare la vita di una donna e di figli che non c'entrano niente.
> Gli avesse spaccato il naso sarebbe stato coglione uguale, ma si sarebbe risolta tra loro.





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


... vi qualificano ... ricordate.

E poi ci sono figli a cui non importa nulla .... altri che ne soffrirebbero molto.


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... ma meno facile di donne che incolpano il marito quando tradiscono. .. del tipo l'ho tradito perché è presuntuoso (magari era troppo sicuro di sè perché amava la moglie ed era sicuro di lei) ....perchè mi trascurava (magari lavorava troppo per non far mancare nulla alla famiglia) .... ecc ecc .... se ne sentono talmente tante ...
> 
> ... anche da parte degli uomini ....


...e sono tutte CAZZATE...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Febbraio 2016)

*SI ...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> La vendetta è di per sé un espediente per guarire una ferita narcisistica che non è sano.
> 
> Il capolavoro Il Conte di Montecristo narra di una vendetta in seguito a una ingiustizia assoluta causata da un crudele complotto. Eppure nel corso del racconto della vendetta proviamo progressivamente sempre più disagio . Lo scrittore ci fa provare quanto la vendetta sia sterile e distrugga chi la compie.
> È di questo che sto parlando.


... altri autori mostrano quanto sia appagante e salvifica ....


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... altri autori mostrano quanto sia appagante e salvifica ....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHTC_3hMYVc


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Febbraio 2016)

*SI...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per questo hai bisogno di aiuto.
> 
> Sto cercando nella memoria opere letterarie che possano farti sentire come hai spostato il piano.
> Per la cronaca, da tradita, non ho mai provato un senso di impotenza così forte da farmi pensare a qualsivoglia vendetta.


... ma perché non l'hai provato tu non significa che sia sbagliato  .... non pensi mai che potresti essere tu a sbagliare?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (23 Febbraio 2016)

*SI...*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...e sono tutte CAZZATE...


... ovviamente .... io li metterei tutti. . APPECORA ... sia l'amante che il traditore/trice ....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> pero' scusate
> 
> se io coi soldi miei fossi andato a beccare un disonensto per fargliela pagare (senza l'aticamera delle corna) allora ci sarebbe stato l'encomio pubblico?


Si. Perché lo facevi non per interesse


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> secondo me devi smettere di giustificarti per quel che hai fatto. se lo avessi picchiato, sarebbe stato lo stesso.


Vero
Meno grave ma altrettanto incomprensibile, per me ovviamente


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> forse è un po' + profondo di così, ma la sintesi è questa


Profondissimo, un abisso


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Profondissimo, un abisso


 Ma lui ha detto un po' più profondo, perché tiri in ballo le fosse oceaniche?
Dopotutto ha ammesso che le cose stanno in quel modo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubblica/archivio/repubblica/2013/08/10/arte-del-perdono.html


E' uno stralcio tratto dal libro di Recalcati col quale avevo anche aperto un thread, il primo che ho letto per farmi una cultura 


Comunque stamattina mi sono portata il caso-pazzesco al lavoro  e mi sono fatta un'idea. In fondo mica ha fatto in modo da lasciarlo sul lastrico, solo lo ha spinto, rimettendoci di tasca propria, verso una sede lavorativa più disagiata. E che sarà mai, visto che anche pare sia un tizio che di scrupoli verso la gente in genere non è che se ne faccia? Non capisco perchè sfracassarlo di mazzate sarebbe stato moralmente più accettabile, in fondo l'ha combattuto sullo stesso piano nel quale lui abita e si destreggia.. Se si incontrassero sul proprio cammino solo persone con l'attitudine al perdono e al tiracampà, strada spianata ad ogni tipo di sopraffazione sempre. Mettere in conto quando ci si muove nel torbido, nel furbo, nel clandestino, che esiste la possibilità di incappare nel pazzesco di turno che non se la lascia passare e reagisce, dovrebbe essere d'obbligo. Almeno ci si informa prima come si vive a Canicattì :singleeye:


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' uno stralcio tratto dal libro di Recalcati col quale avevo anche aperto un thread, il primo che ho letto per farmi una cultura
> 
> 
> Comunque stamattina mi sono portata il caso-pazzesco al lavoro  e mi sono fatta un'idea. In fondo mica ha fatto in modo da lasciarlo sul lastrico, solo lo ha spinto, rimettendoci di tasca propria, verso una sede lavorativa più disagiata. E che sarà mai, visto che anche pare sia un tizio che di scrupoli verso la gente in genere non è che se ne faccia? Non capisco perchè *sfracassarlo di mazzate* sarebbe stato moralmente più accettabile, in fondo l'ha combattuto sullo stesso piano nel quale lui abita e si destreggia.. Se si incontrassero sul proprio cammino solo persone con l'attitudine al perdono e al tiracampà, strada spianata ad ogni tipo di sopraffazione sempre. Mettere in conto quando ci si muove nel torbido, nel furbo, nel clandestino, che esiste la possibilità di incappare nel pazzesco di turno che non se la lascia passare e reagisce, dovrebbe essere d'obbligo. Almeno ci si informa prima come si vive a Canicattì :singleeye:


per me sarebbe stato peggio
di per se la vendetta è poco economica, in questo caso anche fuori dal senso figurato
tra l'altro non mi sembra una gran vendetta
mi fa più effetto il giudizio morale utilizzato come attenuante


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Profondissimo, un abisso


ci ho pensato bene prima di fare quello che ho fatto. Ho preso informazioni su di lui, pluritraditore (stupefacente quanto le donne siano sceme, la mia per prima) e sulla moglie 

Non ero un farabutto prima di questo e in fondo non mi sento un infame ora, dopo aver messo uno stronzo fedifrago e disonesto di fronte alle SUE responsabilità


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ci ho pensato bene prima di fare quello che ho fatto. Ho preso informazioni su di lui, pluritraditore (stupefacente quanto le donne siano sceme, la mia per prima) e sulla moglie
> 
> Non ero un farabutto prima di questo e in fondo non mi sento un infame ora, dopo aver messo uno stronzo fedifrago e disonesto di fronte alle SUE responsabilità


Non penso tu sia un farabutto neanche adesso


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> magari il tizio non e' sposato, non mi ricordo la storia.
> e, dopotutto, la sua famiglia la rovina lui con il suo comportamento (lavorativo e personale), non certo Pazzesco che gli ha "dato una mano" interessata...


In effetti il tizio ha dimostrato pochezza nel cadere così facilmente nella trappola di Pazzesco.


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ci ho pensato bene prima di fare quello che ho fatto. *Ho preso informazioni su di lui, pluritraditore (stupefacente quanto le donne siano sceme, la mia per prima) e sulla moglie*
> 
> Non ero un farabutto prima di questo e in fondo non mi sento un infame ora, dopo aver messo uno stronzo fedifrago e disonesto di fronte alle SUE responsabilità


Ecco, mi fa più effetto questo.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> La moglie ha finanze sue (di famiglia) ragguardevoli, non so se a che il marito è un bastardo
> NON FARANNO LA FAME a meno che gli investimenti non li seguA lui
> 
> Per lui era solo (lavorativamente parlando) questione di tempo


In effetti è un coglione. Scoparsi la moglie di uno che lo può rovinare la dice tutta.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> per me sarebbe stato peggio
> di per se la vendetta è poco economica, in questo caso anche fuori dal senso figurato


la prossima volta mi vendico portando la segretaria alle Maldive



Ecate ha detto:


> tra l'altro non mi sembra una gran vendetta
> mi fa più effetto il giudizio morale utilizzato come attenuante


invece, limite mio, questo proprio non lo capisco
una brutta persona ha avuto quello che si meritava (una frazione di quello che si meritava). Possiamo almeno convenire su questo?


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> no Brunetta, lui è abituato a tradire la fiducia, della moglie e dei clienti
> ecco il collegamento


Mi sembra abbastanza. Sì, compreso il tipo.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ecco, mi fa più effetto questo.


senza piaggeria: aiutami a capire

volevo esser sicuro che moglie e famiglia non avessero scazzi, se è questo che intendi


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non penso tu sia un farabutto neanche adesso


meno male


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> pero' scusate
> 
> se io coi soldi miei fossi andato a beccare un disonensto per fargliela pagare (senza l'aticamera delle corna) allora ci sarebbe stato l'encomio pubblico?


Qui ti avrei criticato io. La violenza non è accettabile in alcun caso.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Qui ti avrei criticato io. La violenza non è accettabile in alcun caso.


no, non intendevo con la violenza, magari raccogliendo le prove x sputtanarlo/a


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti è un coglione. Scoparsi la moglie di uno che lo può rovinare la dice tutta.


a onor del vero l'ho cercato io dopo, prima non ero suo cliente


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> la prossima volta mi vendico portando la segretaria alle Maldive
> _
> questa vendetta mi pare più economica, anche se forse solo in senso figurato _
> 
> ...


_
non credo nella validità assoluta del concetto di brutta persona
e neanche credo si possa sapere ciò che un altro individuo merita
in assoluto
in relazione al suo comportamento con te
invece
sì
per questo non capisco l'estensione delle motivazioni ad un' analisi della moralità dell'antagonista nel suo complesso 


_scusa i caratteri da cellulare non riesco a fare di meglio


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> _
> *non credo nella validità assoluta del concetto di brutta persona
> e neanche credo si possa sapere ciò che un altro individuo merita
> in assoluto
> ...


va bene, cedo, non COSI' profondo....


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> senza piaggeria: aiutami a capire
> 
> volevo esser sicuro che moglie e famiglia non avessero scazzi, se è questo che intendi


Questo ti fa onore (senza piaggeria) ma io mi riferivo alla valutazione morale della persona.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' uno stralcio tratto dal libro di Recalcati col quale avevo anche aperto un thread, il primo che ho letto per farmi una cultura
> 
> 
> Comunque stamattina mi sono portata il caso-pazzesco al lavoro  e mi sono fatta un'idea. In fondo mica ha fatto in modo da lasciarlo sul lastrico, solo lo ha spinto, rimettendoci di tasca propria, verso una sede lavorativa più disagiata. E che sarà mai, visto che anche pare sia un tizio che di scrupoli verso la gente in genere non è che se ne faccia? Non capisco perchè sfracassarlo di mazzate sarebbe stato moralmente più accettabile, in fondo l'ha combattuto sullo stesso piano nel quale lui abita e si destreggia.. Se si incontrassero sul proprio cammino solo persone con l'attitudine al perdono e al tiracampà, strada spianata ad ogni tipo di sopraffazione sempre. Mettere in conto quando ci si muove nel torbido, nel furbo, nel clandestino, che esiste la possibilità di incappare nel pazzesco di turno che non se la lascia passare e reagisce, dovrebbe essere d'obbligo. Almeno ci si informa prima come si vive a Canicattì :singleeye:


ok!


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Questo ti fa onore (senza piaggeria) ma io mi riferivo alla valutazione morale della persona.


 non so 
qui mi sono incazzato perchè ho sempre pensato che se mia moglie cercava altro lui o un altro non avrebbe fatto differenza
sapere invece una serie di dettagli mi ha fatto percepire del dolo e che ci abbia messo ampiamente del suo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> non so
> qui mi sono incazzato perchè ho sempre pensato che se mia moglie cercava altro lui o un altro non avrebbe fatto differenza
> sapere invece una serie di dettagli mi ha fatto percepire del dolo e che ci abbia messo ampiamente del suo


Ma sempre lì siamo: tu non fai il giustiziere della notte, non sei Batman, tu hai fatto un duello per punire chi ti ha fatto un affronto andando a letto con tua moglie. Hai fatto un duello con altri mezzi e al fin delle licenza hai dato la tua stoccata.
Hai vendicato la tua mascolinità e facendolo ti sei posto sul piano di lui, escludendo lei. Hai fatto un affare tra uomini.
E così hai pareggiato i conti.
 È roba non da trogloditi ma ottocentesca. 
E forse non ha neppure riparato niente.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sempre lì siamo: tu non fai il giustiziere della notte, non sei Batman, tu hai fatto un duello per punire chi ti ha fatto un affronto andando a letto con tua moglie. Hai fatto un duello con altri mezzi e al fin delle licenza hai dato la tua stoccata.
> Hai vendicato la tua mascolinità e facendolo ti sei posto sul piano di lui, escludendo lei. Hai fatto un affare tra uomini.
> E così hai pareggiato i conti.
> È roba non da trogloditi ma ottocentesca.
> *E forse non ha neppure riparato niente*.


Gli effetti sugli umori sicuramente non sono mai quelli che ci si aspetterebbe. Ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione.


----------



## andrea53 (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Fulminante.*



Pazzesco ha detto:


> L'ex amante di mia moglie verrà trasferito.
> E' stata durissima dal punto di vista psicologico, oneroso finanziariamente e ci ho messo qualche mese.
> Ho spostato il conto titoli nella sua banca, l'ho accettato come promotore finanziario e abbiamo fatto scelte di investimento un po' azzardate rispetto al mio profilo di rischio. Titoli suggeriti dalla banca, per amor del cielo, che però sono andati, com'era prevedibile, molto molto male. Sapevo che su di lui pesava già qualche critica di alcuni clienti non contenti, ma lui, ingolosito dal fare la quota, non si è posto il problema.
> Quando le cose hanno preso ad andar male ho fatto la voce grossa ed ora dovrà decidere se accettare una nuova sede molto disagevole...
> ...


Buonasera a tutti. Ho letto un po' di questo lunghissimo thread, più o meno i post degli ultimi giorni.
Intervengo soprattutto in quanto e con la mente di ex-collega del PF che hai fulminato così bene.
Ho letto le critiche che ti sono piovute addosso, e anche le espressioni di solidarietà.
Mi dispiace, ma nella storia di bancario che ho da tempo e per fortuna lasciato alle mie spalle, ho conosciuto tanti, troppi di questi professionisti dell'investimento sicuro, delle balle infiorettate di paroloni, delle strette di mano fasulle, dei budget di filiale inseguiti a qualsiasi costo. Ne ho conosciuti talmente tanti da non poter fare altro che godere sottilmente di quel che hai scritto. Capisco che le tue motivazioni partivano da ben altro. Ma questo si è infilato da solo nella trappola. E quindi non hai carpito la sua innocenza, anzi. Lui, in questo caso, ha pensato bene di carpire la tua, per la seconda volta: prima la tua famiglia, poi i tuoi soldi. Come si fa a criticare il tuo comportamento? Stante la fase, se fosse stato un operatore titoli onesto, o perlomeno prudente, ti avrebbe pilotato su investimenti poco rischiosi. Con il cattivo andamento dei mercati finanziari avresti probabilmente perso lo stesso, certamente un po' meno. Se l'Azienda di Credito per cui lavora lo sta trasferendo, significa che il suo comportamento è seriale, non si perseguita un collaboratore per un solo dossier titoli andato storto, anche se d'importo significativo. Lui ha visto in te un'opportunità professionale e - senza farsi troppi scrupoli - ha giocato d'azzardo con i tuoi soldi. Sì, perché in tempi come questi, come tutti sanno, esistono investimenti "difensivi" (titoli di Stato, in primis, vi rimando a quei furboni che hanno venduto i BTP per comprare le subordinate di BancaEtruria). Tu magari hai le spalle solide e, anche se a caro prezzo, hai portato allo scoperto il gioco del PF. Ma pensa, pensate a quei piccoli e piccolissimi risparmiatori che per queste vie vedono assottigliarsi e a volte evaporare i risparmi di una vita. Sul resto non mi esprimo, una vendetta consumata così a freddo colpisce, certo. Per tempi e modi fa pensare che tu sia una persona molto intelligente e razionale. Se hai qualche rimorso, però, scaccialo rapidamente.  Non hai rivelato l'indole fedifraga di costui alla sua famiglia, sua moglie, se lo ama, non lo lascerà perché trasferito in qualche sede un po' lontana...  Poi lo riavvicineranno, stai tranquillo. Oppure lui dovrà chinare il capo e accettare qualche incarico più modesto. 
P.S.: in trentasei anni mi sono sempre tenuto a debita distanza dall'Ufficio Titoli, ho visto più di un'operatore considerato bravo e di successo finire cacciato dal lavoro. E oggi i miei pochi risparmi li gestisco da solo. Senza grandi scossoni. E se qualche volta perdo un po', mi consolo per aver sbagliato con la mia testa. Buona vita.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

:up:



JON ha detto:


> Gli effetti sugli umori sicuramente non sono mai quelli che ci si aspetterebbe. Ma vuoi mettere la soddisfazione.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Ho letto un po' di questo lunghissimo thread, più o meno i post degli ultimi giorni.
> Intervengo soprattutto in quanto e con la mente di ex-collega del PF che hai fulminato così bene.
> Ho letto le critiche che ti sono piovute addosso, e anche le espressioni di solidarietà.
> Mi dispiace, ma nella storia di bancario che ho da tempo e per fortuna lasciato alle mie spalle, ho conosciuto tanti, troppi di questi professionisti dell'investimento sicuro, delle balle infiorettate di paroloni, delle strette di mano fasulle, dei budget di filiale inseguiti a qualsiasi costo. Ne ho conosciuti talmente tanti da non poter fare altro che godere sottilmente di quel che hai scritto. Capisco che le tue motivazioni partivano da ben altro. Ma questo si è infilato da solo nella trappola. E quindi non hai carpito la sua innocenza, anzi. Lui, in questo caso, ha pensato bene di carpire la tua, per la seconda volta: prima la tua famiglia, poi i tuoi soldi. Come si fa a criticare il tuo comportamento? Stante la fase, se fosse stato un operatore titoli onesto, o perlomeno prudente, ti avrebbe pilotato su investimenti poco rischiosi. Con il cattivo andamento dei mercati finanziari avresti probabilmente perso lo stesso, certamente un po' meno. Se l'Azienda di Credito per cui lavora lo sta trasferendo, significa che il suo comportamento è seriale, non si perseguita un collaboratore per un solo dossier titoli andato storto, anche se d'importo significativo. Lui ha visto in te un'opportunità professionale e - senza farsi troppi scrupoli - ha giocato d'azzardo con i tuoi soldi. Sì, perché in tempi come questi, come tutti sanno, esistono investimenti "difensivi" (titoli di Stato, in primis, vi rimando a quei furboni che hanno venduto i BTP per comprare le subordinate di BancaEtruria). Tu magari hai le spalle solide e, anche se a caro prezzo, hai portato allo scoperto il gioco del PF. Ma pensa, pensate a quei piccoli e piccolissimi risparmiatori che per queste vie vedono assottigliarsi e a volte evaporare i risparmi di una vita. Sul resto non mi esprimo, una vendetta consumata così a freddo colpisce, certo. Per tempi e modi fa pensare che tu sia una persona molto intelligente e razionale. Se hai qualche rimorso, però, scaccialo rapidamente.  Non hai rivelato l'indole fedifraga di costui alla sua famiglia, sua moglie, se lo ama, non lo lascerà perché trasferito in qualche sede un po' lontana...  Poi lo riavvicineranno, stai tranquillo. Oppure lui dovrà chinare il capo e accettare qualche incarico più modesto.
> P.S.: in trentasei anni mi sono sempre tenuto a debita distanza dall'Ufficio Titoli, ho visto più di un'operatore considerato bravo e di successo finire cacciato dal lavoro. E oggi i miei pochi risparmi li gestisco da solo. Senza grandi scossoni. E se qualche volta perdo un po', mi consolo per aver sbagliato con la mia testa. Buona vita.


grz!


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Buonasera a tutti. Ho letto un po' di questo lunghissimo thread, più o meno i post degli ultimi giorni.
> Intervengo soprattutto in quanto e con la mente di ex-collega del PF che hai fulminato così bene.
> Ho letto le critiche che ti sono piovute addosso, e anche le espressioni di solidarietà.
> Mi dispiace, ma nella storia di bancario che ho da tempo e per fortuna lasciato alle mie spalle, ho conosciuto tanti, troppi di questi professionisti dell'investimento sicuro, delle balle infiorettate di paroloni, delle strette di mano fasulle, dei budget di filiale inseguiti a qualsiasi costo. Ne ho conosciuti talmente tanti da non poter fare altro che godere sottilmente di quel che hai scritto. Capisco che le tue motivazioni partivano da ben altro. Ma questo si è infilato da solo nella trappola. E quindi non hai carpito la sua innocenza, anzi. Lui, in questo caso, ha pensato bene di carpire la tua, per la seconda volta: prima la tua famiglia, poi i tuoi soldi. Come si fa a criticare il tuo comportamento? Stante la fase, se fosse stato un operatore titoli onesto, o perlomeno prudente, ti avrebbe pilotato su investimenti poco rischiosi. Con il cattivo andamento dei mercati finanziari avresti probabilmente perso lo stesso, certamente un po' meno. *Se l'Azienda di Credito per cui lavora lo sta trasferendo, significa che il suo comportamento è seriale*, non si perseguita un collaboratore per un solo dossier titoli andato storto, anche se d'importo significativo. Lui ha visto in te un'opportunità professionale e - senza farsi troppi scrupoli - ha giocato d'azzardo con i tuoi soldi. Sì, perché in tempi come questi, come tutti sanno, esistono investimenti "difensivi" (titoli di Stato, in primis, vi rimando a quei furboni che hanno venduto i BTP per comprare le subordinate di BancaEtruria). Tu magari hai le spalle solide e, anche se a caro prezzo, hai portato allo scoperto il gioco del PF. *Ma pensa, pensate a quei piccoli e piccolissimi risparmiatori che per queste vie vedono assottigliarsi e a volte evaporare i risparmi di una vita.* Sul resto non mi esprimo, una vendetta consumata così a freddo colpisce, certo. Per tempi e modi fa pensare che tu sia una persona molto intelligente e razionale. Se hai qualche rimorso, però, scaccialo rapidamente.  Non hai rivelato l'indole fedifraga di costui alla sua famiglia, sua moglie, se lo ama, non lo lascerà perché trasferito in qualche sede un po' lontana...  Poi lo riavvicineranno, stai tranquillo. Oppure lui dovrà chinare il capo e accettare qualche incarico più modesto.
> P.S.: in trentasei anni mi sono sempre tenuto a debita distanza dall'Ufficio Titoli, ho visto più di un'operatore considerato bravo e di successo finire cacciato dal lavoro. E oggi i miei pochi risparmi li gestisco da solo. Senza grandi scossoni. E se qualche volta perdo un po', mi consolo per aver sbagliato con la mia testa. Buona vita.


Concordo. Questi coi tempi che corrono devono fare i numeri, e se ci riescono, sempre in considerazione delle difficoltà attuali, ci guadagnano. Io mi sono stancato di sentire deplorare azioni palesemente violente (vai poi a capire il perché di certe azioni) e sopportarne altre altrettanto biasimabili fatte in modo subdolo come quelle che avvengono in certi contesti. Gli ultimi casi di crack hanno tagliato le gambe a parecchi umili risparmiatori. Andate a raccontarlo a quelli.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> grz!


GRZ? Come grz?
Solo per questo ti meriti la gogna.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> L'ex amante di mia moglie verrà trasferito.
> E' stata durissima dal punto di vista psicologico, oneroso finanziariamente e ci ho messo qualche mese.
> Ho spostato il conto titoli nella sua banca, l'ho accettato come promotore finanziario e abbiamo fatto scelte di investimento un po' azzardate rispetto al mio profilo di rischio. Titoli suggeriti dalla banca, per amor del cielo, che però sono andati, com'era prevedibile, molto molto male. Sapevo che su di lui pesava già qualche critica di alcuni clienti non contenti, ma lui, ingolosito dal fare la quota, non si è posto il problema.
> Quando le cose hanno preso ad andar male ho fatto la voce grossa ed ora dovrà decidere se accettare una nuova sede molto disagevole...
> ...


Fammi capire dopo essere stato tradito, hai volutamente rimesso del denaro per mera vendetta ? Maremma zucchina 
non so che altro dire, per me cose dell'altro mondo.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Rileggi e ripensaci.
> Non si puo' avvallare quello che ha fatto.


Quoto 
più che cattivissimo me chioserei stupidissimo (me)


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> GRZ? Come grz?
> Solo per questo ti meriti la gogna.


sto cercando di smettere...


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto
> più che cattivissimo me chioserei stupidissimo (me)


Il valore del denaro è ampiamente sopravvalutato


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto
> più che cattivissimo me chioserei stupidissimo (me)


Stronzissimo me


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fammi capire dopo essere stato tradito, hai volutamente rimesso del denaro per mera vendetta ? Maremma zucchina
> non so che altro dire, per me cose dell'altro mondo.


E chi spende migliaia di euro per far pedinare la moglie/marito allora ?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E chi spende migliaia di euro per far pedinare la moglie/marito allora ?


Ma che c'entra? Lì non rovini un estraneo per vendetta 
Tutti colpevoli di stupro gli uomini con cui vi hanno tradito le vostre mogli e tutti sedotti da troie i vostri mariti
Boh sarò strana ip


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Il valore del denaro è ampiamente sopravvalutato


Ma cosa c'entra il denaro !!!! qui si tratta di una vendetta che eticamente fa schifo 
e il denaro visto che puoi permetterti di spenderlo dallo in beneficenza


----------



## disincantata (23 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè non si riesce ad accettare il fatto che c'è chi contempla la vendetta per un torto subito ?
> Perchè voler far passare il desiderio di vendetta come un qualcosa per trogloditi ?
> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che Pazzesco si trovi in una situazione allarmante, ma solo perchè ha dilapidato dei suoi averi pur di consumare la sua vendetta.
> Per il resto - giusto o sbagliato che sia - la vendetta aiuta chi ha subìto un torto a sentirsi meno solo con quel torto.
> E' vero che non allevia certamente la sofferenza, e che in definitiva non risolve il problema, però c'è anche da aspettarsi una 'reazione' ogni tanto....



Sinceramente averci perso pure soldi mi fa pensare cornuto e mazziato!

Un  trasferimento non e' la fine del mondo.


Per quanta poca importanza si possa dare a dei soldi, averli persi per chi ti ha scopato la moglie mi farebbe girare l'elica!

Boh, aveva rinunciato ad affrontarlo,  rotto persino lo specchietto o il vetro,  non ricordo, dell'auto per poi andare pure a parlare di investimenti.  MI METTE tristezza questa piccola vendetta.  TANTO se e' vero che l'amante e' uno sconsiderato prima o poi l'avrebbero trasferito comunque. Trasferiscono pure colleghi  bravissimi e prudenti, cambiati i tempi in banca. 

Dopo un tradimento subìto conta solo trovare il modo di stare bene, con o senza il traditore. Chissenefrega del terzo incomodo.
Se ad una prude la passera  o lui o un altro uno lo trova.
Ci pensera' la vita a presentare ad ognuno di noi il conto.


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco, accidenti,  pensa se quello anzichè perdere i tui soldi aveva fortuna e ti ricopriva di milioni.........


----------



## andrea53 (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Pazzesco, accidenti,  pensa se quello anzichè perdere i tui soldi aveva fortuna e ti ricopriva di milioni.........


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra? Lì non rovini un estraneo per vendetta
> Tutti colpevoli di stupro gli uomini con cui vi hanno tradito le vostre mogli e tutti sedotti da troie i vostri mariti
> Boh sarò strana ip


per tradire bisogna essere in due: stupratori e troie, il connubio ideale


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> per tradire bisogna essere in due: stupratori e troie, il connubio ideale


Si ma solo una deve rendere conto a te


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il denaro !!!! qui si tratta di una vendetta che eticamente fa schifo
> e il denaro visto che puoi permetterti di spenderlo dallo in beneficenza


dal momento che mi si dava dello stronzo perchè ci avevo rimesso dei soldi ho dato il mio punto di vista sul denaro
poi, sul punto di vista etico, non sono d'accordo: avessi fatto danno a un santo, capirei, qui no


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> dal momento che mi si dava dello stronzo perchè ci avevo rimesso dei soldi ho dato il mio punto di vista sul denaro
> poi, sul punto di vista etico, non sono d'accordo: avessi fatto danno a un santo, capirei, qui no


Ora quindi lo farai con tutti?


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Pazzesco, accidenti,  pensa se quello anzichè perdere i tui soldi aveva fortuna e ti ricopriva di milioni.........


devo dire la verità
dopo il primo incontro e proposta non l'ho neanche preso in considerazione


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ora quindi lo farai con tutti?


ripeto, raccolgo I fondi
per chi si fida organizzo vendette sterili ma che fanno incazzare I forumisti


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco, come si comporta tua moglie con te, ora che hai deciso di separarti?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E chi spende migliaia di euro per far pedinare la moglie/marito allora ?


A parte che non spenderei nemmeno così il denaro, ma che paragoni fai pure te !


----------



## Nocciola (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ripeto, raccolgo I fondi
> per chi si fida organizzo vendette sterili ma che fanno incazzare I forumisti


Ripeto lo schifo


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> dal momento che mi si dava dello stronzo perchè ci avevo rimesso dei soldi ho dato il mio punto di vista sul denaro
> poi, sul punto di vista etico, non sono d'accordo: avessi fatto danno a un santo, capirei, qui no


Il tuo errore è stato agire unicamente per vendetta, e questo credimi non ti servirà a nulla.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ci ho pensato bene prima di fare quello che ho fatto. Ho preso informazioni su di lui, pluritraditore (stupefacente quanto le donne siano sceme, la mia per prima) e sulla moglie
> 
> Non ero un farabutto prima di questo e in fondo non mi sento un infame ora, dopo aver messo uno stronzo fedifrago e disonesto di fronte alle SUE responsabilità


Mi inimicherò una parte del forum che amo, ma io te l'appoggio. Non ci vedo, in quello che hai fatto, specie se ti ha dato soddisfazione (questo è il punto) nulla di deplorevole. Quando si gioca sporco una delle possibilità è che l'antagonista giochi il tuo stesso gioco, non puoi sperare sempre nel buonsenso altrui.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sempre lì siamo: tu non fai il giustiziere della notte, non sei Batman, tu hai fatto un duello per punire chi ti ha fatto un affronto andando a letto con tua moglie. Hai fatto un duello con altri mezzi e al fin delle licenza hai dato la tua stoccata.
> Hai vendicato la tua mascolinità e facendolo ti sei posto sul piano di lui, escludendo lei. Hai fatto un affare tra uomini.
> E così hai pareggiato i conti.
> È roba non da trogloditi ma ottocentesca.
> E forse non ha neppure riparato niente.


Non credo l'intenzione fosse stata quella di pareggiare o riparare (non esiste possibilità di equilibrio dal mio punto di vista), ma solo di fare praticamente qualcosa per riempire il vuoto causato da un'esplosione inattesa. E siccome il soggetto è uno che di scrupoli pare non se ne faccia con nessuno, vaffaacanicattì a lui . Ma chi se ne frega se deve sciropparsi un tot di km per arrivare alla sua bancuccia di montagna dove magari sotto tiro non potrà esibirsi nelle sue performance illusioniste ai danni di clienti fiduciosi o di donnine con le fregole? Io non la vedo come una cosa prettamente maschile come te Brunetta, tant'è che avrei potuto fare la stessa cosa nelle medesime condizioni. Forse. In realtà non ho fatto nulla pur potendo, ma pazzesco mi riscatta :rotfl:. Dai, scherzo 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fammi capire dopo essere stato tradito, hai volutamente rimesso del denaro per mera vendetta ? Maremma zucchina
> non so che altro dire, per me cose dell'altro mondo.


Per lui, evidentemente, sarà un investimento che vale la pena. Per se stesso proprio. Lui (corigetemi se sbalio) lavora per il suo benessere. E il suo benessere, ora, è sapere che il tizio l'ha presa nel chiul. Ora va bene così, poi si vedrà.


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Una cosa che comunque noto in questo 3d è la straordinaria affinità nell' immedesimarsi nei protagonisti della diatriba,
e nel dare giudizi affrettati sulle persone. Pensateci per piacere.


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Darò altri soldi alla moglie per la separazione per NON stare con lei, in effetti
> 
> ho appena chiuso la vendita dell'azienda


Sì, però datti una calmata. 
Perché sennò i soldi anche se tanti finiscono e poi si perde anche l'illusione di grandezza di poter dire tranquillamente "dei soldi me ne frego".
Gettarli, in faccia o in spregio, non porta soddisfazioni durature.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Una cosa che comunque noto in questo 3d è la straordinaria affinità nell' immedesimarsi nei protagonisti della diatriba,
> e nel dare giudizi affrettati sulle persone. Pensateci per piacere.


L'hai pensato dopo aver letto il mio post?


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Pazzesco, come si comporta tua moglie con te, ora che hai deciso di separarti?


sembrerebbe sul disperato andante


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi inimicherò una parte del forum che amo, ma io te l'appoggio. Non ci vedo, in quello che hai fatto, specie se ti ha dato soddisfazione (questo è il punto) nulla di deplorevole. Quando si gioca sporco una delle possibilità è che l'antagonista giochi il tuo stesso gioco, non puoi sperare sempre nel buonsenso altrui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grazie Mary


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> L'hai pensato dopo aver letto il mio post?


No, lo stavo pensando già da un po, mi fa' specie la somma di giudizi immediati verso non già la condotta di Pazzesco che puo essere anche discutibile, ma verso di lui proprio. Che abbia dei problemi non metto in dubbio. Istintivamente a me è passato per la testa "l'altro se l'è meritato" ma mi sono preso del tempo per riflettere sulla questione e sul perchè di questa mia immedesimazione. Altri sono partiti in quarta, pensando evidentemente di avere tutto chiaro, ma secondo me per lo stesso spirito di identificazione con i personaggi della faccenda.
Per me comunque il nucleo centrale della cosa resta il rapporto di Pazzesco con la moglie in questo momento, cosa che mi incuriosisce assai, che nesuuno ha chiesto finora e che io ho chiesto a lui 3/4 post fa.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi inimicherò una parte del forum che amo, ma io te l'appoggio. Non ci vedo, in quello che hai fatto, specie se ti ha dato soddisfazione (questo è il punto) nulla di deplorevole. Quando si gioca sporco una delle possibilità è che l'antagonista giochi il tuo stesso gioco, non puoi sperare sempre nel buonsenso altrui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma investimento in cosa ? Ma secondo me uno che agisce così non sta affatto bene , si illude, di star benissimo.


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> sembrerebbe sul disperato andante


No, non te la cavi così. 
Spiegati bene, racconta.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

La vendetta è e crea un legame. 
Si sta bene quando non si hanno più idee di vendetta.


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Una cosa che comunque noto in questo 3d è la straordinaria affinità nell' immedesimarsi nei protagonisti della diatriba,
> e nel dare giudizi affrettati sulle persone. Pensateci per piacere.


Sì, io ci stavo pensando. Mi sono immedesimata sia qui che in un altro 3D di pazzesco, nell'amica cancellata da fb!
Questo perché il marito di una persona a me cara ha individuato me come elemento negativo e traviante nei confronti della moglie: sostanzialmente io le avrei fatto "il lavaggio del cervello" per darle il coraggio di tradirlo e chiedergli la separazione . Le ha pure detto di dirmi che se non le starò alla larga "mi rovinerà". 
E poi ho pensato ad un mio familiare, nel ruolo di pazzesco, che ha dilapidato una fortuna e si è consumato troppo in fretta per una moglie sfacciatamente infedele. Ho sempre collegato la sua eccessiva prodigalità alla sua leggendaria sfortuna in amore, anche se probabilmente le due cose non sono in relazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La vendetta è e crea un legame.
> Si sta bene quando non si hanno più idee di vendetta.


Amen ...hai capito cosa intendo


----------



## Eratò (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco non ti conveniva di più economicamente, separarti e basta? I soldi che hai perso li hai levati ai tuoi figli... In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma investimento in cosa ? Ma secondo me uno che agisce così non sta affatto bene , si illude, di star benissimo.


L'ha detto anche lui che non sta bene e che forse si adopererà per farsi aiutare o qualcosa di simile, ma almeno la possibilità di concedersi di non essere maestri zen quando si viene colpiti e affondati ce la si può concedere o bisogna rimanere sempre sulla sponda del perfettamente e  politicamente corretto anche se si sta affogando? Voi ci riuscite?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> L'ha detto anche lui che non sta bene e che forse si adopererà per farsi aiutare o qualcosa di simile, ma almeno la possibilità di concedersi di non essere maestri zen quando si viene colpiti e affondati ce la si può concedere o bisogna rimanere sempre sulla sponda del perfettamente e  politicamente corretto anche se si sta affogando? Voi ci riuscite?


Ma vendicarsi è un modo per buttarsi al largo, altro che stare a galla.


----------



## Eratò (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> L'ha detto anche lui che non sta bene e che forse si adopererà per farsi aiutare o qualcosa di simile, ma almeno la possibilità di concedersi di non essere maestri zen quando si viene colpiti e affondati ce la si può concedere o bisogna rimanere sempre sulla sponda del perfettamente e  politicamente corretto anche se si sta affogando? Voi ci riuscite?


Tutto quello che volete ma i miei soldi NO!Tirchia e  politicamente non corretta coi tempi che corrono conviene di più


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> L'ha detto anche lui che non sta bene e che forse si adopererà per farsi aiutare o qualcosa di simile, ma almeno la possibilità di concedersi di non essere maestri zen quando si viene colpiti e affondati ce la si può concedere o bisogna rimanere sempre sulla sponda del perfettamente e  politicamente corretto anche se si sta affogando? Voi ci riuscite?


Ma non è questione di politicamente corretti, ma figurati che mi frega del politicamente corretto   Il fatto è che io mai sprecherei forze e tempo per studiare Sti marchingegni 
e se il  tizio nel nuovo posto di lavoro avrà successo, pazzesco che fa ? Cerca di ideare qualche altra cosa per fargliela pagare, ancora, perché la prima vendetta è mal riuscita ? E se il tizio fosse stato un chirurgo che faceva Pazzesco per rovinarlo ?


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No, lo stavo pensando già da un po, mi fa' specie la somma di giudizi immediati verso non già la condotta di Pazzesco che puo essere anche discutibile, ma verso di lui proprio. Che abbia dei problemi non metto in dubbio. Istintivamente a me è passato per la testa "l'altro se l'è meritato" ma mi sono preso del tempo per riflettere sulla questione e sul perchè di questa mia immedesimazione. Altri sono partiti in quarta, pensando evidentemente di avere tutto chiaro, ma secondo me per lo stesso spirito di identificazione con i personaggi della faccenda.
> Per me comunque il nucleo centrale della cosa resta il rapporto di Pazzesco con la moglie in questo momento, cosa che mi incuriosisce assai, che nesuuno ha chiesto finora e che io ho chiesto a lui 3/4 post fa.



Che accada di immedesimarsi ci sta, probabilmente anch'io lo faccio anche se rimango io e mi muovo diversamente. 
Si, sarebbe interessante sapere cosa la moglie dice e pensa e se sa cosa sta accadendo; il loro rapporto mi pare si stia esaurendo, visto che si stanno separando.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma vendicarsi è un modo per buttarsi al largo, altro che stare a galla.


Magari sai nuotare benissimo e quello che vuoi in quel momento è proprio nuotare al largo. Magari farlo è funzionale ad un bisogno estemporaneo. Poi si torna a riva, ci si sdraia sulla spiaggia e si respira.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di politicamente corretti, ma figurati che mi frega del politicamente corretto   Il fatto è che io mai sprecherei forze e tempo per studiare Sti marchingegni
> e se il  tizio nel nuovo posto di lavoro avrà successo, pazzesco che fa ? Cerca di ideare qualche altra cosa per fargliela pagare, ancora, perché la prima vendetta è mal riuscita ? E se il tizio fosse stato un chirurgo che faceva Pazzesco per rovinarlo ?


Io ci ho passato notti intere ad elucubrare sul come farla pagare a lui e a lei, a come vendicarmi; mi ci addormentavo sfinita sulla sensazione di appagamento che poteva arrivarmi dopo aver schiaffato davanti al marito e alle sue segretarie e a tutto il mondo dell'altra le sue foto discinte e le chat con mio marito e la sua disperazione per essere stata lasciata etc etc; mi consolava l'immagine di lei e del suo mondo saltato a piedi per aria (magari in realtà non sarebbe successo), ma era solo un'escamotage per sopravvivere, una boa alla quale mi aggrappavo per respirare, tant'è che non ho fatto nulla, ma per me ha prevalso altro, in altri ha la meglio il fare praticamente qualcosa. E siccome il tizio di pazzesco non ha una condotta ineccepibile in generale non mi scandalizzo che a qualcuno siano girati i coglioni e l'abbia messo nel sacco. La vita non è che gioca sempre lo stesso gioco, si vince ma anche si perde talvolta.


----------



## Eratò (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Che accada di immedesimarsi ci sta, probabilmente anch'io lo faccio anche se rimango io e mi muovo diversamente.
> Si, sarebbe interessante sapere cosa la moglie dice e pensa e se sa cosa sta accadendo; il loro rapporto mi pare si stia esaurendo, visto che si stanno separando.
> 
> 
> ...



Fiammeta ha fatto una bella domanda però, e se l'amante fosse stato un chirurgo che avrebbe fatto...


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> L'ha detto anche lui che non sta bene e che forse si adopererà per farsi aiutare o qualcosa di simile, ma almeno la possibilità di concedersi di non essere maestri zen quando si viene colpiti e affondati ce la si può concedere o bisogna rimanere sempre sulla sponda del perfettamente e  politicamente corretto anche se si sta affogando? Voi ci riuscite?


Tu mi dai da riflettere 
davvero
Da ragazzina ero molto vendicativa
Se qualcuno mi faceva qualcosa di vagamente assimilabile al bullismo ero capace di aspettarlo anche per anni.
In tutte le faccende amorose invece zero.
Neanche da ragazzina.
Zero zero proprio.
Rabbia tanta, ma mai verso l'altra.


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Fiammeta ha fatto una bella domanda però, e se l'amante fosse stato un chirurgo che avrebbe fatto...


Magari anche niente, non estremizzate la cosa.


----------



## Eratò (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Magari anche niente, non estremizzate la cosa.


Ho solo detto che Fiammetta ha fatto una bella domanda... caspiterina...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Magari anche niente, non estremizzate la cosa.


Non è estremizzare, però è cercare di far riflettere 
lo stesso pazzesco ha ammesso che ci ha perso tempo ( mesi) ed energie ( i soldi sono il minore dei mali ) e secondo me aveva modi più utili, migliori, per gratificare se stesso.


----------



## Eratò (23 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque se la voglia di vendetta è ancora tale da rimetterci ancora di più di quanto non si abbia già rimesso vuol dire che la rabbia è ancora tanta e che la separazione è più una punizione per l'altro che una salvezza di se stessi in cerca di serenità....


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No, non te la cavi così.
> Spiegati bene, racconta.


non è andata al lavoro per due giorni, cosa che aveva fatto solo per la nascita dei figli
piange in continuazione e pensa che abbiamo ancora tanto da vivere e costruire insieme
che al momento mi pare che abbiamo poco in comune, ma di darci un'altra occasione, se non per noi per I figli
che capisce di aver sbagliato, ma non lo rinnega, e non capiterebbe mai più 
quando esce per lavoro o commissioni o ogni incombenza mi chiama ogni manciata di minuti per dirmi dove è cosa fa con chi è e che non vede l'ora di rientrare per stare insieme
cerca di stare abbracciata tutta la nottte e mi desidera molto di più e più frequentemente
mi mostra la caterva di messaggi e richieste di ogni tipo che le arrivano via tel, via pc 
sente che senza di me no ha senso tutto quello che fa e che vuole dimostrarmi vale la pena ricominciare ad amarla e potrò sempre fare affidamento su di lei
che il mio deiderio di serarazione è comprensibile ma autolesionista, perchè lei è la donna della mia vita


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di politicamente corretti, ma figurati che mi frega del politicamente corretto   Il fatto è che io mai sprecherei forze e tempo per studiare Sti marchingegni
> e se il  tizio nel nuovo posto di lavoro avrà successo, pazzesco che fa ? Cerca di ideare qualche altra cosa per fargliela pagare, ancora, perché la prima vendetta è mal riuscita ?* E se il tizio fosse stato un chirurgo che faceva Pazzesco per rovinarlo ?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> BELLISSIMA!!! come ti è venuta in mente?
> adesso mi costringi a pensarci!


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Fiammeta ha fatto una bella domanda però, e se l'amante fosse stato un chirurgo che avrebbe fatto...





spleen ha detto:


> Magari anche niente, non estremizzate la cosa.


I se non hanno molto senso, scusami cara Fiamma. Qui si sta parlando di una persona spregiudicata, da quanto sappiamo, che ha trovato pane per i suoi denti nel suo campo. Non si gode per il suo decadimento, ma neanche è detto che si debba aspettare che arrivi il giudizio universale per ordinare i pezzi.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> non è andata al lavoro per due giorni, cosa che aveva fatto solo per la nascita dei figli
> piange in continuazione e pensa che abbiamo ancora tanto da vivere e costruire insieme
> che al momento mi pare che abbiamo poco in comune, ma di darci un'altra occasione, se non per noi per I figli
> che capisce di aver sbagliato, ma non lo rinnega, e non capiterebbe mai più
> ...


Mentre tu hai già deciso per la separazione, mi sembra di capire.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mentre tu hai già deciso per la separazione, mi sembra di capire.


si


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> non è andata al lavoro per due giorni, cosa che aveva fatto solo per la nascita dei figli
> piange in continuazione e pensa che abbiamo ancora tanto da vivere e costruire insieme
> che al momento mi pare che abbiamo poco in comune, ma di darci un'altra occasione, se non per noi per I figli
> che capisce di aver sbagliato, ma non lo rinnega, e non capiterebbe mai più
> ...


Che tipo di messaggi?


----------



## Eratò (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si


Hai ancora molta rabbia dentro di te vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> I se non hanno molto senso, scusami cara Fiamma. Qui si sta parlando di una persona spregiudicata, da quanto sappiamo, che ha trovato pane per i suoi denti nel suo campo. Non si gode per il suo decadimento, ma neanche è detto che si debba aspettare che arrivi il giudizio universale per ordinare i pezzi.


Ma Pazzesco non doveva concentrarsi sull'altro ma su se stesso, la momentanea vittoria ( chiamiamola così ) di Pazzesco serve a nulla, non certo a placare la sua rabbia delusione, dolore.
io non sto parlando dell'altro o degli effetti che il trasferimento avrà per l'altro ( che poi potrebbe pure rivelarsi sorprendenti ), sto parlando di Pazzesco che sta cercando un surrogato per il suo benessere.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si


L'importante è che tu sia convinto di questo, di ciò che vuoi.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Non solo soldi*

ho riletto velocemente molti messaggi
ma vi accorgete quante volte compare il fatto che sia un problema che ci abbia rimesso dei soldi?
Ringrazio tutto per l'accorata apprensione, ma ho fatto diligentemente I miei conti.
Li potevo spendere meglio? certo, c'e' sempre un meglio, ma sono certo che anche qui ciascuno avrebbe comunque il SUO meglio per cui, pazienza.

E' stata una vendetta? Si è stata una vendetta
Ma lo dico chiaramente, si fosse trattato di un pirla come me che magari si è prende una cotta e poi ci ripensa, avrei capito e davvero avrei tirato dritto, come il giorno in cui ho capito chi era. 
Ma qui parliamo di una persona diversa, il cui comportamento è chiaro e reiterato, e questo pesa anche sul giudizio verso mia moglie, ma se non sono riuscito a spiegarmi sino a qui non riesco nemmeno ora, che qualche dubbio pure si è insinuato. E magari mi state cercando di far capire che manco questo è il punto.

Non mi preoccupano infatti I giudizi su di me, non perchè mi scivolino addosso come l'acqua frizzante sulla papera, ma perchè li sento utili. Tra le varie convinzioni che ho sempre ingenuamente nutrito, c'è quella di essere uno a posto, bacchettone e rigido magari, ma decente. Se sono convinto di esser nel giusto e 200 persone mi dicono che sto sbagliando, magari mi accaloro per giustificarmi, ma ci penso e cerco per quanto riesco di migliorare.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Magari anche niente, non estremizzate la cosa.


probabilmente avrei cercato un punto debole, non necessariamente legato alla professione


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Che tipo di messaggi?


gente sconosciuta che le scrive che è molto bella, che le domanda se è fidanzata o sposato e fedele (!!), persone che mandano foto più o meno discinte, fino alle proposte che vanno dal caffè a proposte molto esplicite


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Hai ancora molta rabbia dentro di te vero?


a volte si, mi sento vittima di un'immeritata ingiustizia perpetrata (a volte penso) scientemente da una delle poche persone che aveva ij potere assoluto di ferirmi


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> non è andata al lavoro per due giorni, cosa che aveva fatto solo per la nascita dei figli
> piange in continuazione e pensa che abbiamo ancora tanto da vivere e costruire insieme
> che al momento mi pare che abbiamo poco in comune, ma di darci un'altra occasione, se non per noi per I figli
> che capisce di aver sbagliato, ma non lo rinnega, e non capiterebbe mai più
> ...


Ahia.:unhappy:


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> gente sconosciuta che le scrive che è molto bella, che le domanda se è fidanzata o sposato e fedele (!!), persone che mandano foto più o meno discinte, fino alle proposte che vanno dal caffè a proposte molto esplicite



Ma come mai le arrivano questi messaggi?
se io facessi leggere messaggi così a mio marito sarebbe molto infastidito dal fatto che io abbia dato tutta questa confidenza


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma come mai le arrivano questi messaggi?
> se io facessi leggere messaggi così a mio marito sarebbe molto infastidito dal fatto che io abbia dato tutta questa confidenza


Me lo chiedevo anch'io.


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

Più che altro mi stupisce che li faccia leggere al marito come dimostrazione di innocenza. 
Perché anche se "fa solo la sciocchina per gioco su internet" in questo non mi sembra un metodo efficace per convincere il coniuge della propria redenzione


----------



## Nicka (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Più che altro mi stupisce che li faccia leggere al marito come dimostrazione di innocenza.
> Perché anche se "fa solo la sciocchina per gioco su internet" in questo non mi sembra un metodo efficace per convincere il coniuge della propria redenzione


E aggiungiamo pure che è mooooooooooooolto difficile che i messaggi arrivino così, senza motivo...


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mah, bisogna dire che c'è gente che ci prova spudoratamente e che non dipenda da lei. Evidentemente vuole essere il più trasparente possibile.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ahia.:unhappy:


e come potrebbe essere altrimenti, con un brillantone come me?


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E aggiungiamo pure che è mooooooooooooolto difficile che i messaggi arrivino così, senza motivo...


L'ho pensato. Ma potrebbero essere contatti usuali che si prendono libertà fuor luogo. Boh.


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E aggiungiamo pure che è mooooooooooooolto difficile che i messaggi arrivino così, senza motivo...


Sì...
forse tra persone molto giovani funziona il meccanismo "mi vuoi lasciare? Guarda un po' come sono ammirata! E non mi interessano, tanto che ti faccio leggere i messaggi di quello sciame di mosconi" 
Però qui mi sembra un espediente inadatto


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

*Il perchè dei messaggi*

mia mogie fa un lavoro che le dà molta visibilità, preferisco non aggiungere altro
I messaggi e fiori, regali ed inviti, cazzi e mazzi, le sono sempre arrivati e me li ha sempre mostrati

(aggiungerei quelli di cui non le importava molto)

certo che adesso non li vivo con la stesa spensieratezza del prima


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> e come potrebbe essere altrimenti, con un brillantone come me?


Tua moglie ha combinato un merdone ma probabilmente ti ama. Sarebbe stato meglio non ti amasse più, per entrambi.

Poi capisco anche che tu ce l'abbia con lei diciamo per la bassa qualità dell' antagonista..... ed è una delle cose che non le hai sicuramente perdonato.

Ma lei la sa la faccenda degli investimenti?


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì...
> forse tra persone molto giovani funziona il meccanismo "mi vuoi lasciare? Guarda un po' come sono ammirata! E non mi interessano, tanto che ti faccio leggere i messaggi di quello sciame di mosconi"
> Però qui mi sembra un espediente inadatto


Ma forse tenta solo di essere del tutto limpida. La stranezza è piuttosto la quantità e il tipo di messaggi.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha combinato un merdone ma probabilmente ti ama. Sarebbe stato meglio non ti amasse più, per entrambi.
> 
> Poi capisco anche che tu ce l'abbia con lei diciamo per la bassa qualità dell' antagonista..... ed è una delle cose che non le hai sicuramente perdonato.
> 
> Ma lei la sa la faccenda degli investimenti?


NO
e dirglielo a questo punto la farebbe solo stare peggio, credo


----------



## Eratò (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> a volte si, mi sento vittima di un'immeritata ingiustizia perpetrata (a volte penso) scientemente da una delle poche persone che aveva ij potere assoluto di ferirmi


E hai ragione. Non è facile...Lo so. E so che ognuno questa rabbia la indirizza verso gli altri o verso sé stesso. E non è per i soldi o per la vendetta eh... E che tu non sai dove indirizzarla. E la dividi tra te, lei e lui.... Ma alla fine il veleno te lo prendi soprattutto tu.Ti auguro di non intossicarti più e di trovare la serenità qualsiasi cosa deciderai.


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> L'ho pensato. Ma potrebbero essere contatti usuali che si prendono libertà fuor luogo. Boh.


Può essere uno che non capisce, non di più 
neanche se lei è la donna più bella e affascinante del mondo 
una donna può evocare in un secondo un gelo artico tale da far scricchiolare il sorriso del più ottuso marpione


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Può essere uno che non capisce, non di più
> neanche se lei è la donna più bella e affascinante del mondo
> una donna può evocare in un secondo un gelo artico tale da far scricchiolare il sorriso del più ottuso marpione


Bisogna vedere il suo ruolo nel lavoro. ci sono posizioni in cui non puoi permetterti di essere gelido o distaccato.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Può essere uno che non capisce, non di più
> neanche se lei è la donna più bella e affascinante del mondo
> una donna può evocare in un secondo un gelo artico tale da far scricchiolare il sorriso del più ottuso marpione


Evidentemente per la sua professione è costretta a mantenere un tono confidenziale. Il coglione che ci prova una tantum lo trovi sempre.


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere il suo ruolo nel lavoro. ci sono posizioni in cui non puoi permetterti di essere gelido o distaccato.


Secondo me sono pochi i ruoli sociali in cui si è portati a fare buon viso a cattivo gioco di fronte a proposte sessuali
però magari mi sbaglio

comunque scusate, io non faccio testo perché in questo campo sono permalosa e suscettibile come pochi


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> E hai ragione. Non è facile...Lo so. E so che ognuno questa rabbia la indirizza verso gli altri o verso sé stesso. E non è per i soldi o per la vendetta eh... E che tu non sai dove indirizzarla. E la dividi tra te, lei e lui.... Ma alla fine il veleno te lo prendi soprattutto tu.Ti auguro di non intossicarti più e di trovare la serenità qualsiasi cosa deciderai.


il mio desiderio di separarmi penso arrivi proprio da qui: non dovermela avere di fronte ogni dannato giorno perchè mi ricorda cosa è successo e soffro come un sorcio al pensiero che vermente lei poteva essere la donna della mia vita

semplicemente NON RIESCO a dimenticare

con l'altro per me il capitolo è chiuso, anche dovesse decidere di fare il chirurgo


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Secondo me sono pochi i ruoli sociali in cui si è portati a fare buon viso a cattivo gioco di fronte a proposte sessuali
> però magari mi sbaglio


Ma c'è gente che già col solo contatto ci prova.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere il suo ruolo nel lavoro. ci sono posizioni in cui non puoi permetterti di essere gelido o distaccato.





JON ha detto:


> Evidentemente per la sua professione è costretta a mantenere un tono confidenziale. Il coglione che ci prova una tantum lo trovi sempre.


esatto


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> il mio desiderio di separarmi penso arrivi proprio da qui: non dovermela avere di fronte ogni dannato giorno perchè mi ricorda cosa è successo e soffro come un sorcio al pensiero che vermente lei poteva essere la donna della mia vita
> 
> semplicemente NON RIESCO a dimenticare
> 
> *con l'altro per me il capitolo è chiuso, anche dovesse decidere di fare il chirurgo*


Vabbè dai, adesso che l'hai spedito in Papuasia lo puoi pure dimenticare.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Secondo me sono pochi i ruoli sociali in cui si è portati a fare buon viso a cattivo gioco di fronte a proposte sessuali
> però magari mi sbaglio
> 
> comunque scusate, io non faccio testo perché in questo campo sono permalosa e suscettibile come pochi


la tecnica che lei usa di solito quando arrivano messaggi espliciti, a volte insistiti, è di non rispondere, nemmeno al telefono, per qualche tempo
riprende I contatti quando I contenuti rientrano nella normalità


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma c'è gente che già col solo contatto ci prova.


Mamma mia c'hai ragione
:unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (23 Febbraio 2016)

Mha... secondo me lobstato emotivo di Pazzesco va oltre quello che fa ls moglie ormai, far leggere i messaggi o meno... La sua mente e i suoi pensieri si son fermati al passato e quando lei gli fa leggere i messaggi lui pensa "ormai... sai che novità, un goccia in un oceano".... e questo lo dovrebbe 
capire lei.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> il mio desiderio di separarmi penso arrivi proprio da qui: non dovermela avere di fronte ogni dannato giorno perchè mi ricorda cosa è successo e soffro come un sorcio al pensiero che vermente lei poteva essere la donna della mia vita
> 
> semplicemente NON RIESCO a dimenticare
> 
> con l'altro per me il capitolo è chiuso, anche dovesse decidere di fare il chirurgo


Quando vai dall'avvocato?


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Mamma mia c'hai ragione
> :unhappy:


Confermi?


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> il mio desiderio di separarmi penso arrivi proprio da qui: non dovermela avere di fronte ogni dannato giorno perchè mi ricorda cosa è successo e soffro come un sorcio al pensiero che vermente lei poteva essere la donna della mia vita
> 
> semplicemente NON RIESCO a dimenticare
> 
> con l'altro per me il capitolo è chiuso, anche dovesse decidere di fare il chirurgo


Sto pensando per un attimo cosa penserà lei di se stessa dopo aver capito le tue intenzioni, sì perchè lei secondo me ancora non se ne rende conto.

Penso che ne uscirà annientata.

Mi spiace molto per entrambi, sinceramente.


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Confermi?


Aaargh sì


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mha... secondo me lobstato emotivo di Pazzesco va oltre quello che fa ls moglie ormai, far leggere i messaggi o meno... La sua mente e i suoi pensieri si son fermati al passato e quando lei gli fa leggere i messaggi lui pensa "ormai... sai che novità, un goccia in un oceano".... e questo lo dovrebbe
> capire lei.



proprio questa sera mi ha detto che si sente impotente, per quanto farebbe l'impossibie per riguadagnare la stima e la mia fiducia perduta
che tristezza sconfinata


----------



## Eratò (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> il mio desiderio di separarmi penso arrivi proprio da qui: non dovermela avere di fronte ogni dannato giorno perchè mi ricorda cosa è successo e soffro come un sorcio al pensiero che vermente lei poteva essere la donna della mia vita
> 
> semplicemente NON RIESCO a dimenticare
> 
> con l'altro per me il capitolo è chiuso, anche dovesse decidere di fare il chirurgo


Non riesci a dimenticare... non ci riuscirai mai.Nessuno ci è mai riuscito. Si lenisce il dolore grazie al tempo, alla sostituzione progressiva del passato da parte di un presente nuovo e cambiato e nella speranza di un futuro migliore. Ma a dimenticare non si dimentica neanche se si separa...


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Quando vai dall'avvocato?


penso nel giro di pochi giorni
mi sto informando, ma ancora una volta senza coinvolgere nessuno


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sto pensando per un attimo cosa penserà lei di se stessa dopo aver capito le tue intenzioni, sì perchè lei secondo me ancora non se ne rende conto.
> 
> Penso che ne uscirà annientata.
> 
> Mi spiace molto per entrambi, sinceramente.


Io pure pensavo che le cose andassero per il meglio.


----------



## Ecate (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> la tecnica che lei usa di solito quando arrivano messaggi espliciti, a volte insistiti, è di non rispondere, nemmeno al telefono, per qualche tempo
> riprende I contatti quando I contenuti rientrano nella normalità


:up:
Ok 
mi ero preoccupata 

vabbè se può evitarli non è così terribile
ero già in ansia per lei

il tuo thread è come i film in 4D, quelli con le poltrone che si muovono!


----------



## Eratò (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> proprio questa sera mi ha detto che si sente impotente, per quanto farebbe l'impossibie per riguadagnare la stima e la mia fiducia perduta
> che tristezza sconfinata


Meno male che l'ha capito... Vuol dire che ti sta vicina e ti pensa molto però.


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> penso nel giro di pochi giorni
> mi sto informando, ma ancora una volta senza coinvolgere nessuno


Sinceramente mi dispiace. Il fatto che ti muovi in autonomia è indice di una certa determinazione


----------



## JON (23 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> :up:
> Ok
> mi ero preoccupata
> 
> ...


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> :up:
> Ok
> mi ero preoccupata
> 
> ...


se però becco il regista faccio un uso inconsueto dell'Oscar


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ecate ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :up:
> ...


Questa mi ha fatto morire 

accidenti pazzesco...
ti auguro con tutto il cuore di avere accanto a te un vero amico che ti aiuti a continuare a coltivare questa tua ironia
a guardare questa brutta cosa con questi occhi


----------



## andrea53 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*ma insomma...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il denaro !!!! qui si tratta di una vendetta che eticamente fa schifo
> e il denaro visto che puoi permetterti di spenderlo dallo in beneficenza


alla fine sarà solo trasferito, e non solo per i danni fatti al dossier titoli di pazzesco: trattasi dell'ultimo evento di una lunga serie. Non è stato licenziato e neppure mandato davanti al plotone di esecuzione. Per ragioni professionali ho girato mezza Italia, dall'Abruzzo al Veneto, alla Lombardia alle Marche. Da Roma a Milano a Venezia e (ovviamente), più spesso a Firenze. Tanto che, quando mi toccava di lavorare vicino casa, mi sembrava di stare in ferie. E la mia famiglia non ne ha mai risentito tanto, a parte il disagio normale determinato da certe mie assenze protratte da Lunedì a Venerdì. Non lo ha rovinato, gli ha solo fatto il cul@. Si può dissentire sul modo, sul metodo. Ma non drammatizziamo più del necessario, suvvia


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Questa mi ha fatto morire
> 
> accidenti pazzesco...
> ti auguro con tutto il cuore di avere accanto a te un vero amico che ti aiuti a continuare a coltivare questa tua ironia
> a guardare questa brutta cosa con questi occhi


grazie infinite


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

andrea53 ha detto:


> alla fine sarà solo trasferito, e non solo per i danni fatti al dossier titoli di pazzesco: trattasi dell'ultimo evento di una lunga serie. Non è stato licenziato e neppure mandato davanti al plotone di esecuzione. Per ragioni professionali ho girato mezza Italia, dall'Abruzzo al Veneto, alla Lombardia alle Marche. Da Roma a Milano a Venezia e (ovviamente), più spesso a Firenze. Tanto che, quando mi toccava di lavorare vicino casa, mi sembrava di stare in ferie. E la mia famiglia non ne ha mai risentito tanto, a parte il disagio normale determinato da certe mie assenze protratte da Lunedì a Venerdì. Non lo ha rovinato, gli ha solo fatto il cul@. Si può dissentire sul modo, sul metodo. Ma non drammatizziamo più del necessario, suvvia


Ma secondo me non gli ha fatto il culo, manco quello, l'illusione di pazzesco, sta tutta qui 
lui ha coltivato una vendetta che non gli serve proprio a una beneamata minchia
per me è assurdo che pazzesco abbia speso mesi,  dico mesi, per fare sto giochino quando poi tizio magari sarebbe stato trasferito lo stesso magari lo avrà pure chiesto lui che di solito a questi trasferimenti in certi ambienti finanziari seguono promozioni, bonus e benefit ect ect 
generalmente per segarti ti cambiano ruolo e mansioni non luogo di lavoro.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> L'ha detto anche lui che non sta bene e che forse si adopererà per farsi aiutare o qualcosa di simile, ma almeno la possibilità di concedersi di non essere maestri zen quando si viene colpiti e affondati ce la si può concedere o bisogna rimanere sempre sulla sponda del perfettamente e  politicamente corretto anche se si sta affogando? Voi ci riuscite?


Tra politicamente corretti e danneggiare un'altra famiglia c'è un abisso


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Meno male che l'ha capito... Vuol dire che ti sta vicina e ti pensa molto però.


un notte ha fatto una cosa che mi ha colpito molto

è qualche tempo che faccio molta fatica dormire, quindi mi capita di prendere la macchina ed andare in giro e a volte a vedere una posto che mi piace molto, lungo un fiume, anche se non proprio dietro casa
Ero li pensieroso e me la sono vista comparire di fronte, nel cuore della notte, lei che di solito stanca dorme profondissimamente, in lacrime perchè aveva sentito un'ambulanza e presa dall'angoscia era venuta a colpo sicuro a cercarmi 

mi si è stretto il cuore


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

andrea53 ha detto:


> alla fine sarà solo trasferito, e non solo per i danni fatti al dossier titoli di pazzesco: trattasi dell'ultimo evento di una lunga serie. Non è stato licenziato e neppure mandato davanti al plotone di esecuzione. Per ragioni professionali ho girato mezza Italia, dall'Abruzzo al Veneto, alla Lombardia alle Marche. Da Roma a Milano a Venezia e (ovviamente), più spesso a Firenze. Tanto che, quando mi toccava di lavorare vicino casa, mi sembrava di stare in ferie. E la mia famiglia non ne ha mai risentito tanto, a parte il disagio normale determinato da certe mie assenze protratte da Lunedì a Venerdì. Non lo ha rovinato, gli ha solo fatto il cul@. Si può dissentire sul modo, sul metodo. Ma non drammatizziamo più del necessario, suvvia


Io credo che non scoccerò più pazzesco su questo punto perché, con mio grande sollievo, ha detto che sul pensiero del tizio ha messo una pietra sopra. 
Questo secondo me è il primo passo per capire se davvero è finita con la moglie e per iniziare ad elaborare tutta la faccenda


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> NO
> e dirglielo a questo punto la farebbe solo stare peggio, credo


Guarda se glielo dici secondo me risolvi anche i pianti per la separazione. Io lo farei. Smette di piangere subito


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Febbraio 2016)

*A mente fredda*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sempre lì siamo: tu non fai il giustiziere della notte, non sei Batman, tu hai fatto un duello per punire chi ti ha fatto un affronto andando a letto con tua moglie. Hai fatto un duello con altri mezzi e al fin delle licenza hai dato la tua stoccata.
> Hai vendicato la tua mascolinità e facendolo ti sei posto sul piano di lui, escludendo lei. Hai fatto un affare tra uomini.
> E così hai pareggiato i conti.
> È roba non da trogloditi ma ottocentesca.
> E forse non ha neppure riparato niente.


ciao Brunetta,
riprendo questo post perchè ha il distacco della ponderazione, I tratti della certezza e mi ha dato tanto da pensare

domando: 
cosa c'è di male nel fare un duello? Eravamo ad armi pari e non ho giocato sporco
*Non capisco perchè la vittima non possa arrogarsi il diritto di chiedere giustizia del carnefice ed ottenerla direttamente se non esistono vie alternative praticabili *(senza nuocere ad altri - aggiungo: no Fiammetta, la sua famiglia non sarà sul lastrico per questo, nemmeno lontanamente)

E' vero, ho spostato il 'conflitto' dal lato sentimentale a quello professionale. Su quello sentimentale avevo perso io. Perchè non scegliere un terreno a me amico? O sarebbe stato meglio se avessi chiamato la sua moglie per aggiornarla su quanto scarso è lui come promotore e scaltro quale donnaiolo?
O semplicemente dovevo rigare dritto, io, ancora, senza un moto di ribellione? Perchè?

Chi è titolato allora dare a figuri di questo tipo una lezione? E con quale modo?
Qualcuno ha scritto che per tutti la resa dei conti arriva. Ma come? Ma da chi??
Io avevo il movente, l'arma e la volontà. E l'ho fatto 

E tutt'ora sono convinto che avrei potuto fare 10 volte peggio e mi sono trattenuto per non fare andar di mezzo gente ignara, Ma non sono certo che lasciare ignari gli incolpevoli sia giusto. Anzi, sono convinto del contrario. E sono convinto che "chi è casua del suo male, deve piangere solo se stesso".

Brunetta spiegamelo in modo che capisca una volta per tutte


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda se glielo dici secondo me risolvi anche i pianti per la separazione. Io lo farei. Smette di piangere subito


E' l'unica argomentazione su cui mi trovi d'accordo con te in tutto il giorno


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao Brunetta,
> riprendo questo post perchè ha il distacco della ponderazione, I tratti della certezza e mi ha dato tanto da pensare
> 
> domando:
> ...


Tu non mi hai letto, evidentemente, allora te lo dico sinteticamente
il tempo che hai speso e le energie per far si che lui venisse un qualche modo punito secondo il tuo metro mostro probabilmente danneggia più te che lui
pero comprendo che la sete di vendetta ( piccole o grandi che siano) toglie lucidità 
detto questo sull'altro puoi metterci pure una pietra sopra che ne lui ne la sua famiglia si sentono certo danneggiati da te 
Per il resto  se sei convinto senza alcun dubbio che la separazione è la strada giusta, attuala.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sempre lì siamo: tu non fai il giustiziere della notte, non sei Batman, tu hai fatto un duello per punire chi ti ha fatto un affronto andando a letto con tua moglie. Hai fatto un duello con altri mezzi e al fin delle licenza hai dato la tua stoccata.
> Hai vendicato la tua mascolinità e facendolo ti sei posto sul piano di lui, escludendo lei. Hai fatto un affare tra uomini.
> E così hai pareggiato i conti.
> È roba non da trogloditi ma ottocentesca.
> E forse non ha neppure riparato niente.


Il duello era in voga nell'800 tra uomini. Oggi non si può più e sembra una cosa d'altri tempi, ma le ragioni per cui la parte maschile dell'umanità vi ricorreva non sono venute meno.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> No, lo stavo pensando già da un po, mi fa' specie la somma di giudizi immediati verso non già la condotta di Pazzesco che puo essere anche discutibile, ma verso di lui proprio. Che abbia dei problemi non metto in dubbio. Istintivamente a me è passato per la testa "l'altro se l'è meritato" ma mi sono preso del tempo per riflettere sulla questione e sul perchè di questa mia immedesimazione. Altri sono partiti in quarta, pensando evidentemente di avere tutto chiaro, ma secondo me per lo stesso spirito di identificazione con i personaggi della faccenda.
> Per me comunque il nucleo centrale della cosa resta il rapporto di Pazzesco con la moglie in questo momento, cosa che mi incuriosisce assai, che nesuuno ha chiesto finora e che io ho chiesto a lui 3/4 post fa.


Sempre molto razionale. Ti quoto anche stavolta.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao Brunetta,
> riprendo questo post perchè ha il distacco della ponderazione, I tratti della certezza e mi ha dato tanto da pensare
> 
> domando:
> ...


Io ti leggo e penso che ha vinto lui, lui era la tua ossessione evidentemente, questo è quello che ti fa male: continuare a girare intorno alla ragione della tua necessità di fargliela pagare, come se lui avesse abusato di tua moglie  e lei non fosse stata senziente, non è così. 

la ribellione la attui separandoti ( se ne sei fermamente convinto)  e recuperando una dignità che non passa dalla vendetta.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao Brunetta,
> riprendo questo post perchè ha il distacco della ponderazione, I tratti della certezza e mi ha dato tanto da pensare
> 
> domando:
> ...


Per il carnefice non é lui
Perché non ti ha rybato una cosa tua. A meno che non consideri tua moglie una cosa sua. É andato a letto con una donna maggiorenne e non contro la sua volontà. 
A me non sembra difficile come concetto


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ti leggo e penso che ha vinto lui, lui era la tua ossessione evidentemente, questo è quello che ti fa male: continuare a girare intorno alla ragione della tua necessità di fargliela pagare, come se lui avesse abusato di tua moglie  e lei non fosse stata senziente, non è così.
> 
> la ribellione la attui separandoti ( se ne sei fermamente convinto)  e recuperando una dignità che non passa dalla vendetta.


Bravissima


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il duello era in voga nell'800 tra uomini. Oggi non si può più e sembra una cosa d'altri tempi, ma le ragioni per cui la parte maschile dell'umanità vi ricorreva non sono venute meno.


E lo so...


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> L'ha detto anche lui che non sta bene e che forse si adopererà per farsi aiutare o qualcosa di simile, ma almeno la possibilità di concedersi di non essere maestri zen quando si viene colpiti e affondati ce la si può concedere o bisogna rimanere sempre sulla sponda del perfettamente e  politicamente corretto anche se si sta affogando? Voi ci riuscite?


Solo reprimendo con la razionalità. Il che non è detto che faccia meglio dell'abbandono agli istinti. Il desiderio di vendicare un torto subito è innato.


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma come mai le arrivano questi messaggi?
> se io facessi leggere messaggi così a mio marito sarebbe molto infastidito dal fatto che io abbia dato tutta questa confidenza


Ma è quello che mi chiedevo anche io
A me è capitato sia su  fbook che su linkedin  che in teoria dovrebbe essere professionale 
Ma basta non dare seguito 
A meno che una non abbia foto modello pin up ...
Comunque pazzesco mi sembri esagerato in questa tua reazione se non c'è la fai lasciala ma esci da tutto questo con dignità


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda se glielo dici secondo me risolvi anche i pianti per la separazione. Io lo farei. Smette di piangere subito


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ti leggo e penso che ha vinto lui, lui era la tua ossessione evidentemente, questo è quello che ti fa male: continuare a girare intorno alla ragione della tua necessità di fargliela pagare, come se lui avesse abusato di tua moglie  e lei non fosse stata senziente, non è così.
> 
> la ribellione la attui separandoti ( se ne sei fermamente convinto)  e recuperando una dignità che non passa dalla vendetta.


Penso anche io sia così


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> un notte ha fatto una cosa che mi ha colpito molto
> 
> è qualche tempo che faccio molta fatica dormire, quindi mi capita di prendere la macchina ed andare in giro e a volte a vedere una posto che mi piace molto, lungo un fiume, anche se non proprio dietro casa
> Ero li pensieroso e me la sono vista comparire di fronte, nel cuore della notte, lei che di solito stanca dorme profondissimamente, in lacrime perchè aveva sentito un'ambulanza e presa dall'angoscia era venuta a colpo sicuro a cercarmi
> ...


E' questo che trovo lancinante Pazzesco, tu che non riuscirai a dimenticare il torto subito, lei che riscopre di amarti e che verrà sommersa dal dolore e dai sensi di colpa.

E per questo che non riesco a provare nessuna empatia per il collezionista di avventure, perchè è stato complice in questo disastro.
Ma tu per piacere rifletti bene su te stesso e su quello che stai facendo, secondo me sei ancora troppo preso dalla cosa e la faccenda della vendetta lo dimostra. Prenditi ancora tempo, decidere adesso non è il massimo, anche se ti sembra che levando la spina della vostra relazione e non trovandotela più davanti le cose per te miglioreranno, non è detto che sia la cosa migliore da fare, per te, ora.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per il carnefice non é lui
> Perché non ti ha rybato una cosa tua. A meno che non consideri tua moglie una cosa sua. É andato a letto con una donna maggiorenne e non contro la sua volontà.
> A me non sembra difficile come concetto


quello che dici è vero, ma per come la penso merita una punizione perchè si tradisce in due e in due per me si è colpevoli perchà SAI esattamente cosa stai facendo.
Tanto più se uno dei dei (in questo caso solo lui - spero) lo fa serialmente
Mia moglie non ha più a mia stima e fiducia, e non so se sia una 'punizione' ma è sicuro un effetto
Lui capirà che il suo comportamento di fregare la gente ha delle conseguenze

sono meschino? per ora ragiono così, il coro di voci mi dice che sbaglio? sto elaborando la cosa, anche se spero di non dovermici ritrovare...


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Ma IL DUBBIO qualcuno me lo leva?*

chiedo se possibile solo SI o NO

L'altro doveva 'farla franca'?

grazie


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> chiedo se possibile solo SI o NO
> 
> L'altro doveva 'farla franca'?
> 
> grazie


Non so se doveva ma eventualmente erano affari di sua moglie se lo avesse scoperto


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> chiedo se possibile solo SI o NO
> 
> L'altro doveva 'farla franca'?
> 
> grazie


L'altro aveva gia' perso. 
Nel momento in cui tua moglie ha chiuso per voler ricostruire con te. 
Sei tu che stai distruggendo tutto.......


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

E ti diro' di piu'. 
Adesso potrebbe anche trarre soddisfazione dal vedervi separati a causa sua, se e' un po' megalomane.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco quello che è fatto è fatto. Devi fare i conti solo con la tua coscienza. Che poi, seppur preso da motivi strettamente personali, hai fatto si che il tizio rispondesse di azioni illecite. Tra l'altro, in considerazione delle vicende che avvengono in quegli ambiti, il trasferimento è un provvedimento del tutto palliativo. Un buffetto sul viso sarebbe stato un monito più pesante.

E infatti il tuo rischio è solo quello in fin dei conti di non averlo "punito" e che la cosa per quanto ti sia riuscita non è servita ad un beneamato, ne a lui che professionalmente meriterebbe di molto peggio, ne a te.
Io credo che l'unica considerazione che tu debba fare a riguardo sia che idealmente lui merita la tua indifferenza, perché non puoi non considerare la complicità di tua moglie. Altrimenti sarebbe come dire che tu debba prendere provvedimenti anche per quei deficienti che importunano tua moglie con messaggi e inviti, cosa che lei non asseconda e che, pensaci, per te non costituisce alcun motivo di risentimento se non quello legato allo stile di certi imbecilli.

In ogni caso quello che hai fatto non ha nulla di illecito, in altri ambiti sarebbe da considerare un atto civile.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ah...mi auguro che tu riesca a tornare sui tuoi passi e ad evitare di finire dall'avvocato. Penso che il rapporto con tua moglie non sia da buttare. Considera che a muoverti in questo senso è piuttosto la tua difficoltà ad accettare l'accaduto che il resto.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> L'altro aveva gia' perso.
> Nel momento in cui tua moglie ha chiuso per voler ricostruire con te.
> *Sei tu che stai distruggendo tutto*.......


Questo è più che condivisibile. E' vero insomma, ma non è quello che ha fatto al tizio a rovinare il rapporto con la moglie. Il resto lo fa l'ostinazione di Pazzesco (ma non si può cambiare 'sto nick che fa cagare onestamente).

Bisognerebbe scindere le due cose, e lasciare che un uomo faccia quello che ritiene giusto ci sia da fare.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se doveva ma eventualmente erano affari di sua moglie se lo avesse scoperto


e sua moglie lo deve scoprire con le sue sole forze, se no è squalificata?


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ah...mi auguro che tu riesca a tornare sui tuoi passi e ad evitare di finire dall'avvocato. Penso che il rapporto con tua moglie non sia da buttare. Considera che a muoverti in questo senso è piuttosto la tua difficoltà ad accettare l'accaduto che il resto.


Quoto. 
Forse non sara' mai piu' la 'famiglia Mattel' che Pazzasco si illudeva di essere, ma mi farei aiutare prima di decidere per la separazione.


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Forse non sara' mai piu' la 'famiglia Mattel' che Pazzasco si illudeva di essere, ma mi farei aiutare prima di decidere per la separazione.


Condivido.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> gente sconosciuta che le scrive che è molto bella, che le domanda se è fidanzata o sposato e fedele (!!), persone che mandano foto più o meno discinte, fino alle proposte che vanno dal caffè a proposte molto esplicite





JON ha detto:


> Ma forse tenta solo di essere del tutto limpida. *La stranezza è piuttosto la quantità e il tipo di messaggi.*


Sono perplessa. Che sconosciuti si permettano di mandare foto discinte o di proporsi anche esplicitamente può capitare ogni tanto ad una bella donna, ma sinceramente senza dare nessun adito e rimanendo nel confine della professionalità e della "integrità" mi è difficile immaginare che accada spessissimo, ma magari la bellezza e il fascino di tua moglie sono talmente potenti da scatenare i peggiori istinti maschili, bhò. Che te li mostri, anche se è comprensibile il suo desiderio di trasparenza, mi pare uno sparare sulla croce rossa inutile, un ribadire a te quanto lei sia preziosa e cercata, un autoincensamento che in questo frangente io trovo perfino un po' cattivo. 
Non mi piace questa cosa, ma il fatto che lei stia cercando di farsi perdonare è apprezzabile. Non puoi prenderti ancora un po' di tempo per decidere cosa sei in grado di sopportare e cosa no? Non vuoi proprio darvi un'altra possibiità? Tu sei ferito a morte ma la ami ancora. E lei anche. Darti ancora qualche mese per pensare al vostro futuro sarebbe un regalo che potresti farti, per divorziare c'è sempre tempo 





JON ha detto:


> Ah...mi auguro che tu riesca a tornare sui tuoi passi e ad evitare di finire dall'avvocato. Penso che il rapporto con tua moglie non sia da buttare. Considera che a muoverti in questo senso è piuttosto la tua difficoltà ad accettare l'accaduto che il resto.



Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mio marito non ha mai perdonato il mio tradimento
Anche se da me confessato diversamente lui non avrebbe mai saputo nulla assente come era
Eppure ciò che li X li pareva superato è tornato a bomba  appena siamo stati distanti sospetti litigi

Se
Uno non può perdonare meglio
Lasciarsi credo


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio marito non ha mai perdonato il mio tradimento
> Anche se da me confessato diversamente lui non avrebbe mai saputo nulla assente come era
> Eppure ciò che li X li pareva superato è tornato a bomba  appena siamo stati distanti sospetti litigi
> 
> ...


Però li Carola non è più un discorso di perdono, è la fiducia che vacilla e va recuperata. Sei sicura di aver fatto il possibile perché lui si sentisse al sicuro da nuovi tradimenti?


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ah...mi auguro che tu riesca a tornare sui tuoi passi e ad evitare di finire dall'avvocato. Penso che il rapporto con tua moglie non sia da buttare. Considera che a muoverti in questo senso è piuttosto la tua difficoltà ad accettare l'accaduto che il resto.


Sono d'accordo
e per questo sono stata così insistente in questo 3D (come in quello "je suis bacchettone") nel consigliare di dare meno peso alle influenze esterne.
una volta realizzato che la famiglia mattel esiste solo nelle definizioni degli altri è il momento di affrontare alcune cose
per esempio che gli "altri", che ci osservano proiettando ideali e spauracchi non capiscono mai un granché di quello che in realtà siamo 
per esempio che occorre guardare la moglie
vederla per quello che è
-anche a me pare che lo ami ancora-
fuori da ruoli rassicuranti 
perché Mandrake può rubare una Barbie Mattel
ma con una donna il discorso cambia


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E' questo che trovo lancinante Pazzesco, tu che non riuscirai a dimenticare il torto subito, lei che riscopre di amarti e che verrà sommersa dal dolore e dai sensi di colpa.
> 
> E per questo che non riesco a provare nessuna empatia per il collezionista di avventure, perchè è stato complice in questo disastro.
> Ma tu per piacere rifletti bene su te stesso e su quello che stai facendo, secondo me sei ancora troppo preso dalla cosa e la faccenda della vendetta lo dimostra. Prenditi ancora tempo, decidere adesso non è il massimo, anche se ti sembra che levando la spina della vostra relazione e non trovandotela più davanti le cose per te miglioreranno, non è detto che sia la cosa migliore da fare, per te, ora.


Quoto con vigore.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> chiedo se possibile solo SI o NO
> 
> L'altro doveva 'farla franca'?
> 
> grazie


Per come la vedo io NO.
Se poi lo conoscevi allora NO due volte.
Se uno ha da perdere è bene che stia buono buono a casa sua....o, se proprio deve farsi una storia extra, che se la faccia con una single.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> e sua moglie lo deve scoprire con le sue sole forze, se no è squalificata?


Certo che lo devo scoprire lei
Magari manco lo vuole sapere
Ma tu della sua famiglia cosa sai? E soprattutto che diritto hai di entrarci?


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sono perplessa. Che sconosciuti si permettano di mandare foto discinte o di proporsi anche esplicitamente può capitare ogni tanto ad una bella donna, *ma sinceramente senza dare nessun adito e rimanendo nel confine della professionalità e della "integrità" mi è difficile immaginare che accada spessissimo*, ma magari la bellezza e il fascino di tua moglie sono talmente potenti da scatenare i peggiori istinti maschili, bhò. Che te li mostri, anche se è comprensibile il suo desiderio di trasparenza, mi pare uno sparare sulla croce rossa inutile, un ribadire a te quanto lei sia preziosa e cercata, un autoincensamento che in questo frangente io trovo perfino un po' cattivo.
> Non mi piace questa cosa, ma il fatto che lei stia cercando di farsi perdonare è apprezzabile. Non puoi prenderti ancora un po' di tempo per decidere cosa sei in grado di sopportare e cosa no? Non vuoi proprio darvi un'altra possibiità? Tu sei ferito a morte ma la ami ancora. E lei anche. Darti ancora qualche mese per pensare al vostro futuro sarebbe un regalo che potresti farti, per divorziare c'è sempre tempo


Penso che questi fatti possano dipendere dalla quantità, e quindi anche dalla qualità, dei contatti che deve tenere. Per dire che il suo ruolo in tutto questo non sia proprio "attivo", poi non saprei. Ma penso che Pazzy riesca a discernere meglio. In ogni caso il fatto di mostrare credo sia legato al bisogno di perdono e all'intenzione di mostrarsi il più limpida possibile a suo marito. Potrebbe esserci anche una nota di vanto, ma penso che sia riconducibile sempre agli stessi motivi.

Per quanto riguarda l'azione in se, c'è sempre l'imbecille "intraprendente". Ma la cosa meriterebbe un discorso a parte.


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che lo devo scoprire lei
> Magari manco lo vuole sapere
> Ma tu della sua famiglia cosa sai? E soprattutto che diritto hai di entrarci?


Vuoi vedere che Pazzesco non ci ha detto tutto tutto e che contestualmente ha pure inviato una bella letterina anonima alla moglie?


----------



## Tessa (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Penso che questi fatti possano dipendere dalla quantità, e quindi anche dalla qualità, dei contatti che deve tenere. Per dire che il suo ruolo in tutto questo non sia proprio "attivo", poi non saprei. Ma penso che Pazzy riesca a discernere meglio. In ogni caso il fatto di mostrare credo sia legato al bisogno di perdono e all'intenzione di mostrarsi il più limpida possibile a suo marito. Potrebbe esserci anche una nota di vanto, ma penso che sia riconducibile sempre agli stessi motivi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'azione in se, c'è sempre l'imbecille "intraprendente". Ma la cosa meriterebbe un discorso a parte.


Questa cosa mi stona. 
Un ruolo attivo c'e' per forza. 
Lo sa benissimo chiunque frequenti i social. C'e' modo e modo di esporsi. 
E la giustificazione sul tipo di professione non sta in piedi. Non esiste professione per cui devi mostrarti compiacente. 
La signora aveva bisogno di attenzioni prima. Ed oggi le strumentalizza per averne dal marito.


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Penso che questi fatti possano dipendere dalla quantità, e quindi anche dalla qualità, dei contatti che deve tenere. Per dire che il suo ruolo in tutto questo non sia proprio "attivo", poi non saprei. Ma penso che Pazzy riesca a discernere meglio. In ogni caso il fatto di mostrare credo sia legato al bisogno di perdono e all'intenzione di mostrarsi il più limpida possibile a suo marito. Potrebbe esserci anche una nota di vanto, ma penso che sia riconducibile sempre agli stessi motivi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'azione in se, c'è sempre l'imbecille "intraprendente". Ma la cosa meriterebbe un discorso a parte.


Sì, comunque questa cosa mi sembra molto infantile 
Mi da l'idea di rientrare nel meccanismo di esternalizzare le responsabilità di cui si è parlato


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Questa cosa mi stona.
> Un ruolo attivo c'e' per forza.
> Lo sa benissimo chiunque frequenti i social. C'e' modo e modo di esporsi.
> E la giustificazione sul tipo di professione non sta in piedi. Non esiste professione per cui devi mostrarti compiacente.
> La signora aveva bisogno di attenzioni prima. Ed oggi le strumentalizza per averne dal marito.


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo
> *e per questo sono stata così insistente in questo 3D (come in quello "je suis bacchettone") nel consigliare di dare meno peso alle influenze esterne.*
> una volta realizzato che la famiglia mattel esiste solo nelle definizioni degli altri è il momento di affrontare alcune cose
> per esempio che gli "altri", che ci osservano proiettando ideali e spauracchi non capiscono mai un granché di quello che in realtà siamo
> ...


Ma si perché Pazzy (scusa ma io Pazzesco non ci riesco più a scriverlo) viaggia un po' (poco eh, niente di preoccupante, ci può stare) sul sottile filo dell'ossessione.
Dovrebbe infatti guardare alla donna, ma sono necessari determinati requisiti, lei mi pare li abbia.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda l'azione in se, c'è sempre l'imbecille "intraprendente". Ma la cosa meriterebbe un discorso a parte.


L'imbecille intraprendente, se si vuole, lo si fa fuori in un minuto.
C'è SEMPRE un gradimento e una interazione da parte di chi 'subisce' certe attenzioni.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> *Questa cosa mi stona.
> Un ruolo attivo c'e' per forza. *
> Lo sa benissimo chiunque frequenti i social. C'e' modo e modo di esporsi.
> E la giustificazione sul tipo di professione non sta in piedi. Non esiste professione per cui devi mostrarti compiacente.
> La signora aveva bisogno di attenzioni prima. Ed oggi le strumentalizza per averne dal marito.


Vuoi la verità? E' una cosa che pavento anch'io, ma solo Pazzesco può essere sufficientemente critico. Io spero che ti sbagli, ecco.


----------



## danny (24 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io NO.
> Se poi lo conoscevi allora NO due volte.
> Se uno ha da perdere è bene che stia buono buono a casa sua....o*, se proprio deve farsi una storia extra, che se la faccia con una single*.



Sono d'accordo, anche se credo che proprio per la natura della storia e per la persona in sé la single crei troppi problemi. La scelta della donna sposata ha una sua logica per queste persone.


----------



## Eratò (24 Febbraio 2016)

Penso che Pazzesco l'abbia capito che la famiglia perfetta non esiste... Ormai lo sa. È ancora nella fase della rabbia che porta al desiderio di veder soffrire i "colpevoli" nello stesso modo in cui soffre il tradito. E ci ha provato ma neanche questo suo tentativo l'ha fatto stare meglio perché il vero macigno ce l'ha davanti tutti i giorni e adesso avrebbe voglia di fuggire e siccome vuole metterr fine a questo fardello il più presto possibile vede la separazione come modalità di fuga.... Allontanarsi per un po', pensare solo a smaltire quel suo dolore lontano da lei potrebbe fargli bene. Si deve raccogliere per ritrovare lucidità.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *L'imbecille intraprendente, se si vuole, lo si fa fuori in un minuto.*
> C'è SEMPRE un gradimento e una interazione da parte di chi 'subisce' certe attenzioni.


Io l'ho fatto. Quando aveva senso farlo.
Per quanto riguarda l'interazione è una cosa che va valutata adeguatamente.


----------



## Ecate (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma si perché Pazzy (scusa ma io Pazzesco non ci riesco più a scriverlo) viaggia un po' (poco eh, niente di preoccupante, ci può stare) sul sottile filo dell'ossessione.
> Dovrebbe infatti guardare alla donna, ma sono necessari determinati requisiti, lei mi pare li abbia.


Sì
il fatto che lei gli mostri gli SMS vogliosi degli altri per dimostrare la sua innocenza (chiunque nella sua condizione eviterebbe...) mi fa sospettare che il concetto noi/resto del mondo sia stato cruciale per entrambi, nella coppia e nella sua crisi


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, anche se credo che proprio per la natura della storia e per la persona in sé la single crei troppi problemi. La scelta della donna sposata ha una sua logica per queste persone.


Diciamo che se uno/una ti prende non è che stai a farti troppe pippe sul fatto che sia impegnata o meno.
Certo, l'essere entrambi impegnati garantisce per entrambi l'omertà.
Nessuno dei due andrà in giro a raccontare agli amici cosa fa nel tempo libero, mentre una single te la puoi trovare sotto casa da un momento all'altro...


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Penso che Pazzesco l'abbia capito che la famiglia perfetta non esiste... Ormai lo sa. È ancora nella fase della rabbia che porta al desiderio di veder soffrire i "colpevoli" nello stesso modo in cui soffre il tradito. E ci ha provato ma neanche questo suo tentativo l'ha fatto stare meglio perché il vero macigno ce l'ha davanti tutti i giorni e adesso avrebbe voglia di fuggire e siccome vuole metterr fine a questo fardello il più presto possibile vede la separazione come modalità di fuga.... Allontanarsi per un po', pensare solo a smaltire quel suo dolore lontano da lei potrebbe fargli bene. Si deve raccogliere per ritrovare lucidità.


Si, sono d'accordo. La separazione nel suo caso acquisisce più un ruolo punitivo che liberatorio, un po' come per il banchiere. Però ci sta, ognuno soffre come meglio crede. temo solo che lui faccia inutili sacrifici.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Penso che Pazzesco l'abbia capito che la famiglia perfetta non esiste... Ormai lo sa. È ancora nella fase della rabbia che porta al desiderio di veder soffrire i "colpevoli" nello stesso modo in cui soffre il tradito. E ci ha provato ma neanche questo suo tentativo l'ha fatto stare meglio perché il vero macigno ce l'ha davanti tutti i giorni e adesso avrebbe voglia di fuggire e siccome vuole metterr fine a questo fardello il più presto possibile vede la separazione come modalità di fuga.... Allontanarsi per un po', pensare solo a smaltire quel suo dolore lontano da lei potrebbe fargli bene. Si deve raccogliere per ritrovare lucidità.


Si sono d'accordo. L'atto di separarsi acquisisce più un ruolo punitivo che liberatorio, un po' come col banchiere. Però ci sta, ognuno sceglie di soffrire come crede. Temo solo che lui compia degli inutili sacrifici.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì
> il fatto che lei gli mostri gli SMS vogliosi degli altri per dimostrare la sua innocenza (chiunque nella sua condizione eviterebbe...) mi fa sospettare che il concetto noi/resto del mondo sia stato cruciale per entrambi, nella coppia e nella sua crisi


Gli vuol far vedere quant'è 'brava'.
Vuol mostrare che è tranquillamente capace di resistere al corteggiamento. 
Purtroppo però non ha alcun senso dal momento che - almeno in UN caso - ha 'ceduto'.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> *Gli vuol far vedere quant'è 'brava'.*
> Vuol mostrare che è tranquillamente capace di resistere al corteggiamento.
> Purtroppo però non ha alcun senso dal momento che - almeno in UN caso - ha 'ceduto'.


Non credo. Quando perdi la stima cerchi anche dei motivi per recuperarla, che passi attraverso la sua "vanità", diciamo cosi, ci può stare. Al momento credo sia più il tentativo di essere trasparente.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì
> il fatto che lei gli mostri gli SMS vogliosi degli altri per dimostrare la sua innocenza (chiunque nella sua condizione eviterebbe...) mi fa sospettare che il concetto *noi/resto del mondo sia stato cruciale per entrambi*, nella coppia e nella sua crisi


Questo è vero. Se non lo si può dire con certezza di lei, per quanto riguarda lui penso che lo abbia ampiamente espresso come concetto.


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Però li Carola non è più un discorso di perdono, è la fiducia che vacilla e va recuperata. Sei sicura di aver fatto il possibile perché lui si sentisse al sicuro da nuovi tradimenti?


No non L Ho fatto anzi appena lui ripeteva i suoi atteggiamenti da carrierista scordandosi di noi qui gli rinfacciavo di aver sbagliato a stare con lui
Un disastro 

Mi ha reso la Pariglia comunque con uscite serali cellulari staccati ecc mentre io ero qui con tre figli la sera 
Ha poi ammesso che lo faceva apposta per ferirmi e chiesto scusa

Ci siamo fatti troppo male era impossibile continuare così


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> No non L Ho fatto anzi appena lui ripeteva i suoi atteggiamenti da carrierista scordandosi di noi qui gli rinfacciavo di aver sbagliato a stare con lui
> Un disastro
> 
> Mi ha reso la Pariglia comunque con uscite serali cellulari staccati ecc mentre io ero qui con tre figli la sera
> ...


Spostiamoci sul tuo thread.


----------



## andrea53 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Se succede questo...*



Pazzesco ha detto:


> un notte ha fatto una cosa che mi ha colpito molto
> 
> è qualche tempo che faccio molta fatica dormire, quindi mi capita di prendere la macchina ed andare in giro e a volte a vedere una posto che mi piace molto, lungo un fiume, anche se non proprio dietro casa
> Ero li pensieroso e me la sono vista comparire di fronte, nel cuore della notte, lei che di solito stanca dorme profondissimamente, in lacrime perchè aveva sentito un'ambulanza e presa dall'angoscia era venuta a colpo sicuro a cercarmi
> ...


... forse è il caso che tu aspetti ancora un po' ad andare dall'avvocato. Davvero vedervi separati potrebbe essere una seconda vittoria di quel ciarlatano, concordo con chi ha fatto prima di me questa osservazione. E tutti possono sbagliare (acc... finalmente ho sparato la banalità del giorno). Fucilatemi! )


----------



## andrea53 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Può darsi...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma secondo me non gli ha fatto il culo, manco quello, l'illusione di pazzesco, sta tutta qui
> lui ha coltivato una vendetta che non gli serve proprio a una beneamata minchia
> per me è assurdo che pazzesco abbia speso mesi,  dico mesi, per fare sto giochino quando poi tizio magari sarebbe stato trasferito lo stesso magari lo avrà pure chiesto lui che di solito a questi trasferimenti in certi ambienti finanziari seguono promozioni, bonus e benefit ect ect
> generalmente per segarti ti cambiano ruolo e mansioni non luogo di lavoro.



... Che sia come dici tu. Però, conoscendo certi personaggi, non ce la faccio a valutare serenamente la situazione. Mi sembra di vederlo, il promotore finanziario. E' un mestiere difficile, le regole cambiano in corso d'opera e da un po' di tempo neppure i diritti acquisiti hanno il valore di un tempo. Non è possibile essere "bravi" in questo lavoro. Quelli che fanno finta di esserlo hanno molta della mia disistima. Non entro nel merito per non andare OT. Sicuramente sulle mie osservazioni pesa il passato professionale...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Perché lui non è il carnefice. Il carnefice è lei. Lui è stato solo la pistola (alla milanese il pistola) ma chi ha sparato a te è stata lei.





Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao Brunetta,
> riprendo questo post perchè ha il distacco della ponderazione, I tratti della certezza e mi ha dato tanto da pensare
> 
> domando:
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Il duello era in voga nell'800 tra uomini. Oggi non si può più e sembra una cosa d'altri tempi, ma le ragioni per cui la parte maschile dell'umanità vi ricorreva non sono venute meno.



Questo è uno dei motivi per cui mi dispiace di non essere lesbica :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è uno dei motivi per cui mi dispiace di non essere lesbica :mexican:


:rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*QUOTO ....*



			
				danny ha detto:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo, anche se credo che proprio per la natura della storia e per la persona in sé la single crei troppi problemi. La scelta della donna sposata ha una sua logica per queste persone.


... potrei anche aggiungere dell'altro ... mi limito (si fa per dire) a quotarti


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*SI....*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> L'imbecille intraprendente, se si vuole, lo si fa fuori in un minuto.
> C'è SEMPRE un gradimento e una interazione da parte di chi 'subisce' certe attenzioni.


... se si volesse,  con due parole.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... se si volesse,  con due parole.


'se si volesse'.
Sai com'è, una delle scuse più ASSURDE che ho sentito è che la mia compagna era stata oggetto di un 'corteggiamento pazzesco'...vabbè...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Naturalmente tutto ciò che accade a una donna se l'è cercato.:incazzato:


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Naturalmente tutto ciò che accade a una donna se l'è cercato.:incazzato:


Certo.
ESATTAMENTE come per un uomo.
Queste cose non accadono 'per caso'.
E lo sai benissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Certo.
> ESATTAMENTE come per un uomo.
> Queste cose non accadono 'per caso'.
> E lo sai benissimo.



Manco per niente. Purtroppo il mondo è pieno di molestatori.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Manco per niente. Purtroppo il mondo è pieno di molestatori.


Ah, ho capito.
Quindi uno molesta e tu acconsenti ?
Non lo mandi affanculo ?
Ma che dici oh...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah, ho capito.
> Quindi uno molesta e tu acconsenti ?
> Non lo mandi affanculo ?
> Ma che dici oh...



vaffanculo!:mexican:
Come vedi io lo faccio con i molestatori.
A volte non si può.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Naturalmente tutto ciò che accade a una donna se l'è cercato.:incazzato:


Bruna, certo che sono d'accordo con te, che se una è molestata non è mica colpa sua, però è anche vero che spesso ci va un attimo a mandare a pascolare chi azzarda quando non si gradisce. Gli imbecilli insistenti esistono eccome così come quelli che anche se gli dici guardandoli nelle palle degli occhi che devono spa-ri-re pensano che la tua sia una tattica per farli insistere, ma la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini davanti alla chiusura di una donna arretrano. Personalmente non ho mai visto donne anche molto attraenti essere oggetto di messaggi e richieste e proposte anche spinte a gogò, a meno che non si mettessero loro stesse nella condizione di riceverne (e ci vuole davvero poco, pur senza essere fatalone stragnocche). Non sto insinuando sulla moglie di pazzesco, però ribadisco la mia perplessità a riguardo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Bruna, certo che sono d'accordo con te, che se una è molestata non è mica colpa sua, però è anche vero che spesso ci va un attimo a mandare a pascolare chi azzarda quando non si gradisce. Gli imbecilli insistenti esistono eccome così come quelli che anche se gli dici guardandoli nelle palle degli occhi che devono spa-ri-re pensano che la tua sia una tattica per farli insistere, ma la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini davanti alla chiusura di una donna arretrano. Personalmente non ho mai visto donne anche molto attraenti essere oggetto di messaggi e richieste e proposte anche spinte a gogò, a meno che non si mettessero loro stesse nella condizione di riceverne (e ci vuole davvero poco, pur senza essere fatalone stragnocche). Non sto insinuando sulla moglie di pazzesco, però ribadisco la mia perplessità a riguardo.


Pazzesco è giustamente riservato, ma si intuisce che la moglie frequenta un ambiente particolare.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'se si volesse'.
> Sai com'è, una delle scuse più ASSURDE che ho sentito è che la mia compagna era stata oggetto di un 'corteggiamento pazzesco'...vabbè...



Il corteggiamento pazzesco ha ragione d'essere quando c'è un minimo, anche un minimo, di corrispondenza, altrimenti, a meno che si tratti di pazzi furiosi e malati, si esaurisce nel giro di poco. Su facebook per esempio basta giocare con le impostazioni della privacy, si può bloccare su whatsapp, e dal vivo non c'è storia se sei blindata. Se apri anche solo al gioco col tipo che non molla sei fottuta, poi non te lo scolli di dosso.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pazzesco è giustamente riservato, ma si intuisce che la moglie frequenta un ambiente particolare.


Non riesco ad immaginare un ambiente in cui ci si permetta di mandare foto del proprio pisello o fare proposte esplicite ad una sconosciuta che non ti fila.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non riesco ad immaginare un ambiente in cui ci si permetta di mandare foto del proprio pisello o fare proposte esplicite ad una sconosciuta che non ti fila.


Eh, ma capita però.


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Eh, ma capita però.


Lo so, capita in ogni contesto. Ma in quale pare sia una prassi normale? Non ci arrivo.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Lo so, capita in ogni contesto. Ma in quale pare sia una prassi normale? Non ci arrivo.


Ho ritrovato questo:
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/22774-pazzesco?p=1623861&viewfull=1#post1623861

Dipende. Intanto facebook è un bordello. Ho un conoscente che ha dovuto far eliminare il profilo fb alla moglie per queste cose. Poi la quantità e varietà dei contatti dipenderà dall'attività della moglie di pazz


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ho ritrovato questo:
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/22774-pazzesco?p=1623861&viewfull=1#post1623861
> 
> Dipende. Intanto facebook è un bordello. Ho un conoscente che ha dovuto far eliminare il profilo fb alla moglie per queste cose. Poi la quantità e varietà dei contatti dipenderà dall'attività della moglie di pazz


Scusami Jon, ma facebook è un bordello se si vuole che lo sia. Basta mettere le impostazioni giuste e nessuno ti rompe. Se oltre gli amici che selezioni non vuoi che altri vedano i tuoi contenuti non c'è verso. La foto di copertina è pubblica, per tutto il resto puoi selezionare il pubblico che desideri. Anche per quanto riguarda i messaggi puoi scegliere se non riceverne da sconosciuti. Per esempio io non avevo questa impostazione e andando a vedere dopo anni nella casella "altro" ho trovato tutta una serie di robe inviatemi da sconosciuti. Manco le avevo viste, figurati. E nessuno mi ha mandato foto di piselli (cioè uno si :rotfl o ha insistito. Lasciando perdere la moglie di pazzy che non sappiamo di cosa si occupi e come si muova, il tuo conoscente per me è fuori, ma ancor più fuori è la moglie che gli ha vietato qualcosa come stare su un social.


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusami Jon, ma facebook è un bordello se si vuole che lo sia. Basta mettere le impostazioni giuste e nessuno ti rompe. Se oltre gli amici che selezioni non vuoi che altri vedano i tuoi contenuti non c'è verso. La foto di copertina è pubblica, per tutto il resto puoi selezionare il pubblico che desideri. Anche per quanto riguarda i messaggi puoi scegliere se non riceverne da sconosciuti. Per esempio io non avevo questa impostazione e andando a vedere dopo anni nella casella "altro" ho trovato tutta una serie di robe inviatemi da sconosciuti. Manco le avevo viste, figurati. E nessuno mi ha mandato foto di piselli (cioè uno si :rotfl o ha insistito. Lasciando perdere la moglie di pazzy che non sappiamo di cosa si occupi e come si muova, il tuo conoscente per me è fuori, ma ancor più fuori è la moglie che gli ha vietato qualcosa come stare su un social.


Sulla faccenda che ho riportato credo di non sapere tutto e come siano andate veramente le cose...comunque.
Penso che nel caso di pazzy il profilo FB della moglie abbia una funzione pubblica, se hai ricevuto tu stessa avance cosi becere e una con ciondolo allegato, figurati lei che, sempre ipotizzando, potrebbe avere un pubblico dinamicamente variabile.


----------



## Carola (24 Febbraio 2016)

Ma io ho un profilo blindato però in messanger mi sono ritrovata messaggi di sconosciuti
Piselli ehm no ahimè 
Ma apprezzamenti qualcuno si tutto molto soft comunque
Allora o non ho blindato bene o non so..
Io ho la privacy che possano vedere i cavoli  miei solo gli amici 
Che poi sono abbastanza scarsa pubblico per lo più foto di cani da adottare e qualche news interessante che leggo

A dire vero anche su linkedin qualcuno tenta abbordaggio e li è pure un contesto lavorativo ecco mah...basta non dare adito

Comunque non capisco sta donna che lavoro  faccia e se abbia tradito realmente non mi è ancora chiaro


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Febbraio 2016)

*SI...*

... come sempre quando gli uccelli svolazzano ... prima o poi trovano un nido accogliente ... 

... se gli uccelli trovano ristoro in un bel posto caldo volete che sia colpa del nido? ...

... giammai ... non ha mica scelto il nido l'uccello da accogliere ... scherziamo? ... 

... qualunque uccello sarebbe potuto arrivare a quel nido ed entrare indisturbato, visto che era accessibile ...

... il nido non ha colpe ... il nido è per natura caldo e accogliente ...


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... come sempre quando gli uccelli svolazzano ... prima o poi trovano un nido accogliente ...
> 
> ... se gli uccelli trovano ristoro in un bel posto caldo volete che sia colpa del nido? ...
> 
> ...


A parte che non sarebbe questo di cui si parlava....ma che ti sei bevuto?


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per il carnefice non é lui
> Perché non ti ha rybato una cosa tua. A meno che non consideri tua moglie una cosa sua. É andato a letto con una donna maggiorenne e non contro la sua volontà.
> A me non sembra difficile come concetto


No, non è difficile
Ma c'e' un DOVERE di fedeltà che ha un valore, nell'isituto del matrimonio, anche giuridico.
Ed essendo tra due persone sposate ecco che certo che lui è carnefice sia perchè 'complice' di mia moglie che quale traditore della propria

anche questo non è difficile...


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se doveva ma eventualmente erano affari di sua moglie se lo avesse scoperto


io un tradimento preferisco venirlo a sapere il prima possibile, come non importa


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che Pazzesco non ci ha detto tutto tutto e che contestualmente ha pure inviato una bella letterina anonima alla moglie?


NO

anche se a ranghi invertiti io avrei preferito sapere


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché *lui non è il carnefice. Il carnefice è lei. Lui è stato solo la pistola (alla milanese il pistola) ma chi ha sparato a te è stata lei*.


Non sottoscrivo
o meglio, si LEI mi ha sparato , ma il pistola è vivo e senziente.

Se una donna sposata vuole scopare con me non ci vado perchè è sbagliato e punto.
Se lo faccio mi espongo alle conseguenze perchè non è che è LEI sola a volerlo, siamo in due!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Non sottoscrivo
> o meglio, si LEI mi ha sparato , ma il pistola è vivo e senziente.
> 
> Se una donna sposata vuole scopare con me non ci vado perché è sbagliato e punto.
> Se lo faccio mi espongo alle conseguenze perché non è che è LEI sola a volerlo, siamo in due!


Penso che tu sia un po' indietro nel tempo. 
Anche negli anni cinquanta era stata la Dama Bianca a pagare, Fausto Coppi no.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Febbraio 2016)

*Chiarimento messaggi*

senza entrare nello specifico è una questione di tipologia di attività e di numeri
se hai cento contatti ti capitano 3-5 cretini, con I suoi numeri I cretini aumentano a dismisura

lei ha un lavoro in cui il contatto con gli altri è mandatorio e le è difficile bloccare a meno di casi eclatanti.
Infatti se I social hanno una valenza di un certo tipo per chi li usa per svago e cazzeggio, ben diversi sono gli equilibrismi di chi li usa soprattutto per lavoro, dove essere additata come stronza o spocchiosa anche da chi è un quasi cretino può siginficare un danno 

I messaggi, le foto e le advances me li ha spesso fatti leggere, anche in passato, è sempre stato un po' come visitare la galleria degli orrori.


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che tu sia un po' indietro nel tempo.
> Anche negli anni cinquanta era stata la Dama Bianca a pagare, Fausto Coppi no.


Saro' uno all'antica,ma non è cosi?

Eppoi e' la seconda volta in due giorni che mi dai del centenario (Coppi) e ultracentenario (duellante ottocentesco). Se schiatto per raggiunti limiti di età mi hai sulla coscienza

passo al contrattacco: oltre che non lesbica non è che sei anche maschilista?


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma io ho un profilo blindato però in messanger mi sono ritrovata messaggi di sconosciuti
> Piselli ehm no ahimè
> *Ma apprezzamenti qualcuno si tutto molto soft comunque*
> Allora o non ho blindato bene o non so..
> ...


Carola, non fare così.
Adesso che mi sono fatto una cultura nel campo se vuoi ti mando quacosa di piccante

Per il secondo grassetto, lei dice di non aver fatto sesso


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Febbraio 2016)

*Avvocato si avvocato no*

oggi ho chiamato un avvocato, mi ha dato prime e sommarie informazioni anche riguardo all'addebito, anche se non credo di voler mai arrivare a tanto

comunque su una cosa sono concorde: sono ancora troppo arrabbiato ed addolorato per avere una parvenza di lucidità per cui ho detto all'avocato che lo richiamo tra un po'

grazie e tutti, intanto


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*SI*



JON ha detto:


> A parte che non sarebbe questo di cui si parlava....ma che ti sei bevuto?


Avevo percepito di foto ornitologiche apparse misteriosamente su accoglienti cellulari.

E no, non avevo bevuto.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mi dispiace.
Però prendi qualsiasi decisione tu voglia con la necessaria calma.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non riesco ad immaginare un ambiente in cui ci si permetta di mandare foto del proprio pisello o fare proposte esplicite ad una sconosciuta che non ti fila.


Sono dei mentecatti quelli che ricorrono a simili strategie.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Manco per niente. Purtroppo il mondo è pieno di molestatori.


Diciamo in questo caso soprattutto di cretini che non comprendono come relazionarsi in maniera adeguata con altre persone. Ciò non toglie come in determinati  ambienti ad elevata promiscuità approcci e relazioni siano più che frequenti e accettati se non promossi da persone di  entrambi i sessi.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Bruna, certo che sono d'accordo con te, che se una è molestata non è mica colpa sua, però è anche vero che spesso ci va un attimo a mandare a pascolare chi azzarda quando non si gradisce. Gli imbecilli insistenti esistono eccome così come quelli che anche se gli dici guardandoli nelle palle degli occhi che devono spa-ri-re pensano che la tua sia una tattica per farli insistere, ma la stragrande maggioranza degli uomini davanti alla chiusura di una donna arretrano. *Personalmente non ho mai visto donne anche molto attraenti essere oggetto di messaggi e richieste e proposte anche spinte a gogò*, a meno che non si mettessero loro stesse nella condizione di riceverne (e ci vuole davvero poco, pur senza essere fatalone stragnocche). Non sto insinuando sulla moglie di pazzesco, però ribadisco la mia perplessità a riguardo.


Basta in tantissimi casi essere una donna gradevole esteticamente, gentile caratterialmente e disponibile semplicemente a parlare alla pari con persone del sesso opposto per attrarre attenzioni di vario tipo.


----------



## Tessa (25 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> oggi ho chiamato un avvocato, mi ha dato prime e sommarie informazioni anche riguardo all'addebito, anche se non credo di voler mai arrivare a tanto
> 
> comunque su una cosa sono concorde: sono ancora troppo arrabbiato ed addolorato per avere una parvenza di lucidità per cui ho detto all'avocato che lo richiamo tra un po'
> 
> grazie e tutti, intanto


Questa e' una bella notizia


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusami Jon, ma facebook è un bordello se si vuole che lo sia. Basta mettere le impostazioni giuste e nessuno ti rompe. Se oltre gli amici che selezioni non vuoi che altri vedano i tuoi contenuti non c'è verso. La foto di copertina è pubblica, per tutto il resto puoi selezionare il pubblico che desideri. Anche per quanto riguarda i messaggi puoi scegliere se non riceverne da sconosciuti. Per esempio io non avevo questa impostazione e andando a vedere dopo anni nella casella "altro" ho trovato tutta una serie di robe inviatemi da sconosciuti. Manco le avevo viste, figurati. E nessuno mi ha mandato foto di piselli (cioè uno si :rotfl o ha insistito. Lasciando perdere la moglie di pazzy che non sappiamo di cosa si occupi e come si muova, il tuo conoscente per me è fuori, ma ancor più fuori è la moglie che gli ha vietato qualcosa come stare su un social.



Ho un profilo falso di donna per necessità mie con una foto normalissima di una donna carina ma molto sobria nel vestire e nella posa.
Non scrivo niente, non pubblico niente, non lo uso mai, non partecipo a gruppi, è inutilizzato praticamente.
Ho accumulato messaggi di perfetti sconosciuti e raggiunto centinaia di amici maschili fin dai primi giorni di apertura.


----------



## Tessa (25 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ho un profilo falso di donna per necessità mie con una foto normalissima di una donna carina ma molto sobria nel vestire e nella posa.
> Non scrivo niente, non pubblico niente, non lo uso mai, non partecipo a gruppi, è inutilizzato praticamente.
> Ho accumulato messaggi di perfetti sconosciuti e raggiunto centinaia di amici maschili fin dai primi giorni di apertura.


Prova a non rendere pubblico il profilo e visibile solo agli amici. 
Vedrai che non ti chiede l'amicizia piu' nessuno.....


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> oggi ho chiamato un avvocato, mi ha dato prime e sommarie informazioni anche riguardo all'addebito, anche se non credo di voler mai arrivare a tanto
> 
> comunque su una cosa sono concorde: sono ancora troppo arrabbiato ed addolorato per avere una parvenza di lucidità per cui ho detto all'avocato che lo richiamo tra un po'
> 
> grazie e tutti, intanto


Ne sono contenta. Pensa anche però che passano i mesi e che tua moglie potrebbe  stancarsi alla lunga di chiederti di perdonarla e di spiegarti in tutte le lingue che è stato un errore. Forse la verità vera non la saprai mai e può essere anche che le cose stiano esattamente come racconta e che cioè il tradimento fisico neanche si sia consumato. Una piccola soddisfazione te la sei presa con l'altro, lei sta soffrendo e pagando; potresti decidere, magari anche facendoti aiutare, di provare a superare e tentare di ricostruire con lei. Ti ha deluso fino al midollo ma è la donna che ami: considera che potrebbe valere la pena, per la tua vita e quella della vostra famiglia, tentare di iniziare a lavorarci su. 
E' quanto ho analizzato per me stessa, seppure col tradimento perpetrato in tutte le sue forme, e quanto ho deciso di provare a mettere in atto. Molto, molto faticoso, ma ora che mi sto alleggerendo e che la relazione vive in una dimensione più vera mi rendo conto di quanto questo attraversamento di un fiume di lacrime, sangue e sudore, mi sia servito e mi stia servendo per essere una persona più ricca. Sono fiera di me, anche se capitano ancora momenti di tristezza infinita e se ancora ho da trottare. Guarda lei al netto dello sbaglio commesso e dimmi cosa vedi.



danny ha detto:


> Ho un profilo falso di donna per necessità mie con una foto normalissima di una donna carina ma molto sobria nel vestire e nella posa.
> Non scrivo niente, non pubblico niente, non lo uso mai, non partecipo a gruppi, è inutilizzato praticamente.
> Ho accumulato messaggi di perfetti sconosciuti e raggiunto centinaia di amici maschili fin dai primi giorni di apertura.


Evidentemente hai impostazioni di apertura a chiunque, è normale. Io ho centinaia di contatti con i quali interagisco più o meno frequentemente e solo qualche avance da persone che magari accetto per un gioco o conosciuto su qualche gruppo. Rispondo picche e finisce lì di solito. Quando insistono li cancello o blocco, nulla di ingestibile o fastidioso.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Prova a non rendere pubblico il profilo e visibile solo agli amici.
> Vedrai che non ti chiede l'amicizia piu' nessuno.....


Per l'utilizzo che ne faccio e per lo scopo per cui è nato va bene così, la mia è solo una constatazione.
Posso però dire che statisticamente la maggior parte dei profili che incrocio su FB sono aperti a tutti.
Tantissime persone usano FB per relazionare anche con persone che non conoscono, evidentemente è una cosa che interessa.
Io avevo un'amica per esempio che usava una app  che ti collegava con sconosciuti di tutto il mondo per chattare con loro e si divertiva. Nessuna finalità sessuale, solo un modo per passare il tempo.


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Prova a non rendere pubblico il profilo e visibile solo agli amici.
> *Vedrai che non ti chiede l'amicizia piu' nessuno*.....


Mi pare ovvio, se chiudi chiudi. Ma il punto e che se, almeno inizialmente, non puoi bloccare a priori è facile che una pur bassa percentuale di deficienti  e ciondoli te la ritrovi.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Basta in tantissimi casi essere una donna gradevole esteticamente, gentile caratterialmente e disponibile semplicemente a* parlare alla pari con persone del sesso opposto *per attrarre attenzioni di vario tipo.


quotissimo


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Basta in tantissimi casi essere una donna gradevole esteticamente, gentile caratterialmente e disponibile semplicemente a parlare alla pari con persone del sesso opposto per attrarre attenzioni di vario tipo.


Ma lo so. Con le amiche scherziamo sul fatto che se a un uomo chiedi che profumo usa perchè lo trovi buono, quello già ha capito che ci stai


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma lo so. Con le amiche scherziamo sul fatto che se a un uomo chiedi che profumo usa perchè lo trovi buono, quello già ha capito che ci stai


Esatto. Ci sono pure quelli che se gli dici solo buongiorno tutte le mattine traducono a modo loro.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Prova a non rendere pubblico il profilo e visibile solo agli amici.
> Vedrai che non ti chiede l'amicizia piu' nessuno.....


quoto
Non so se mi stanno più sulle palle quelli che ti tampinano o quelle che si lamentano di essere tampinate e potrebbero evitarlo
Ma questa è una sensazione che ho da tempo e di cui non riesco a liberarmi


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma lo so. Con le amiche scherziamo sul fatto che se a un uomo chiedi che profumo usa perchè lo trovi buono, quello già ha capito che ci stai


Detto proprio esplicitamente, magari non è che ha capito che ci stai.
Capisce che ci sono margini per provarci e lo fa.
Se l'uomo non ci provasse con un numero "n" di donne (il provarci vuol dire anche solo ottenere un invito a uscire, a cena, a pranzo etc. per conoscersi meglio e eventualmente il resto) con cui potrebbe essere interessante avere una relazione, rimarrebbe solo.


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Detto proprio esplicitamente, magari non è che ha capito che ci stai.
> Capisce che ci sono margini per provarci e lo fa.
> *Se l'uomo non ci provasse con un numero "n" di donne *(il provarci vuol dire anche solo un invito a uscire, a cena, a pranzo etc. per conoscersi meglio) con cui potrebbe essere interessante avere una relazione, rimarrebbe solo.


Ma che uno debba provarci ci sta.
Il punto è come e quando lo fai, cioè il contesto. Sei sposato? Lei è sposata? Ti concedi il lusso di provarci a prescindere dalle eventuali conseguenze? Cioè non è che per non restare solo, o per moltiplicare le tue donne, vai in giro a proporti come capita capita. Boh, tanto per restare sul tema del thread.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Mi inimicherò una parte del forum che amo, ma io te l'appoggio. Non ci vedo, in quello che hai fatto, specie se ti ha dato soddisfazione (questo è il punto) nulla di deplorevole. Quando si gioca sporco una delle possibilità è che l'antagonista giochi il tuo stesso gioco, non puoi sperare sempre nel buonsenso altrui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k:k:k:


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma che uno debba provarci ci sta.
> Il punto è come e quando lo fai, cioè il contesto. Sei sposato? Lei è sposata? Ti concedi il lusso di provarci a prescindere dalle eventuali conseguenze? Cioè non è che per non restare solo, o per moltiplicare le tue donne, vai in giro a proporti come capita capita. Boh, tanto per restare sul tema del thread.



Posso risponderti per come la penso io, oppure per come è il mondo fuori.
Per come la penso io, non ci proverei mai con una donna sposata.
Anzi, non mi piace proprio il provarci a strascico. 
Per come va il mondo ti posso dire che le cose vanno in maniera diversa.
Però non mi piace generalizzare, ci sono casi e casi.


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Posso risponderti per come la penso io, oppure per come è il mondo fuori.
> Per come la penso io, non ci proverei mai con una donna sposata.
> Anzi, non mi piace proprio il provarci a strascico.
> Per come va il mondo ti posso dire che le cose vanno leggermente  in maniera diversa.
> Però non mi piace generalizzare, ci sono casi e casi.


Non lo avrei detto.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *Ho un profilo falso di donna* per necessità mie con una foto normalissima di una donna carina ma molto sobria nel vestire e nella posa.
> Non scrivo niente, non pubblico niente, non lo uso mai, non partecipo a gruppi, è inutilizzato praticamente.
> Ho accumulato messaggi di perfetti sconosciuti e raggiunto centinaia di amici maschili fin dai primi giorni di apertura.


lasciami indovinre, a nome Sandy Olsson?


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ne sono contenta. Pensa anche però che passano i mesi e che tua moglie potrebbe  stancarsi alla lunga di chiederti di perdonarla e di spiegarti in tutte le lingue che è stato un errore. Forse la verità vera non la saprai mai e può essere anche che le cose stiano esattamente come racconta e che cioè il tradimento fisico neanche si sia consumato. Una piccola soddisfazione te la sei presa con l'altro, lei sta soffrendo e pagando; potresti decidere, magari anche facendoti aiutare, di provare a superare e tentare di ricostruire con lei. Ti ha deluso fino al midollo ma è la donna che ami: considera che potrebbe valere la pena, per la tua vita e quella della vostra famiglia, tentare di iniziare a lavorarci su.
> E' quanto ho analizzato per me stessa, seppure col tradimento perpetrato in tutte le sue forme, e quanto ho deciso di provare a mettere in atto. Molto, molto faticoso, ma ora che mi sto alleggerendo e che la relazione vive in una dimensione più vera mi rendo conto di quanto questo attraversamento di un fiume di lacrime, sangue e sudore, mi sia servito e mi stia servendo per essere una persona più ricca. Sono fiera di me, anche se capitano ancora momenti di tristezza infinita e se ancora ho da trottare. Guarda lei al netto dello sbaglio commesso e dimmi cosa vedi.


una donna di cui è terribilmente facile innamorarsi


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

*comunque*

A me è successo che mi saltassero addosso in una stanza mentre moglie e figlio del molestatore erano  nell'altra.
Sono certa di non aver dato alcun messaggio di disponibilità.
Uomini indegni ce ne sono.
Io ne ho sposato uno.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è successo che mi saltassero addosso in una stanza mentre moglie e figlio del molestatore erano  nell'altra.
> Sono certa di non aver dato alcun messaggio di disponibilità.
> *Uomini indegni ce ne sono.*
> Io ne ho sposato uno.


Nessuno dice il contrario
Io sostengo solo che ci sono cose evitabili. La tua non lo era
Farsi contattare su Fb si.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è successo che mi saltassero addosso in una stanza mentre moglie e figlio del molestatore erano  nell'altra.
> Sono certa di non aver dato alcun messaggio di disponibilità.
> Uomini indegni ce ne sono.
> Io ne ho sposato uno.


Parli di un classico caso limite che non c'entra nulla con l'argomento del quale si discuteva.
Anche un mio caro amico - una specie di sosia di Alain Delon - una volta è stato letteralmente messo al muro da una donna.
Ma parliamo di casi limite.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Parli di un classico caso limite che non c'entra nulla con l'argomento del quale si discuteva.
> Anche un mio caro amico - una specie di sosia di Alain Delon - una volta è stato letteralmente messo al muro da una donna.
> Ma parliamo di casi limite.


Passami il numero in privato.:carneval:


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Passami il numero in privato.:carneval:


Fedelissimo è.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Parli di un classico caso limite che non c'entra nulla con l'argomento del quale si discuteva.
> Anche un mio caro amico - una specie di sosia di Alain Delon - una volta è stato letteralmente messo al muro da una donna.
> Ma parliamo di casi limite.


Comunque caso limite un ciuffolo. Mi è successo più volte e non sono Claudia Cardinale (per restare al periodo d'oro di Alain Delon).p


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è successo che mi saltassero addosso in una stanza mentre moglie e figlio del molestatore erano  nell'altra.
> Sono certa di non aver dato alcun messaggio di disponibilità.
> *Uomini indegni ce ne sono.
> Io ne ho sposato uno*.


La prova provata.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno dice il contrario
> Io sostengo solo che ci sono cose evitabili. La tua non lo era
> Farsi contattare su Fb si.


FB è diverso.

Però Pazzesco ha detto che ha un profilo semipubblico.


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno dice il contrario
> Io sostengo solo che ci sono cose evitabili. La tua non lo era
> *Farsi contattare su Fb si*.


Ancora. Non sono su facebook e quindi non ne so niente, ma se il tuo profilo deve restare accessibile per motivi professionali a soggetti nuovi al rapporto, e quindi non ancora messi in quarantena, può capitare tutti i giorni qualche proposta fuori luogo.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque caso limite un ciuffolo. Mi è successo più volte e non sono Claudia Cardinale (per restare al periodo d'oro di Alain Delon).p


Dài, non ti buttare giù...
E comunque si parlava di normale interazione e gradimento fra persone di sesso differente, mica di stupri...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> FB è diverso.
> 
> Però Pazzesco ha detto che ha un profilo semipubblico.


Appunto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> Non so se mi stanno più sulle palle quelli che ti tampinano o quelle che si lamentano di essere tampinate e potrebbero evitarlo
> Ma questa è una sensazione che ho da tempo e di cui non riesco a liberarmi



Idem.



danny ha detto:


> Detto proprio esplicitamente, magari non è che ha capito che ci stai.
> *Capisce che ci sono margini per provarci e lo fa.*
> Se l'uomo non ci provasse con un numero "n" di donne (il provarci vuol dire anche solo ottenere un invito a uscire, a cena, a pranzo etc. per conoscersi meglio e eventualmente il resto) con cui potrebbe essere interessante avere una relazione, rimarrebbe solo.


Scusa danny, ma fare un complimento ad un uomo, collega o conoscente che sia, in automatico per lui è "capire che ci sono i margini per provarci"? Vedi che mi dai ragione


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Idem.
> 
> 
> 
> Scusa danny, ma fare un complimento ad un uomo, collega o conoscente che sia, in automatico per lui è "capire che ci sono i margini per provarci"? Vedi che mi dai ragione


Eh...se poi fai un complimento sei pure una che se la cerca. Li diventa proprio una questione di principio, una sfida.


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Eh...se poi fai un complimento sei pure una che se la cerca. Li diventa proprio una questione di principio, una sfida.



Hai ragione, che stupida a non averci pensato prima :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dài, non ti buttare giù...
> E comunque si parlava di normale interazione e gradimento fra persone di sesso differente, mica di stupri...


Non è che non essere Claudia Cardinale al suo massimo splendore significa essere un boiler. Non mi butto giù per niente.

Comunque io sto parlando di molestie, di stupro, che sono comunque reato.
Non è che se mette le mani addosso un immigrato è un problema epocale mentre se lo fa il vicino è un grazioso approccio tra uomini e donne.


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Idem.
> 
> 
> 
> Scusa danny, ma fare un complimento ad un uomo, collega o conoscente che sia, in automatico per lui è "capire che ci sono i margini per provarci"? Vedi che mi dai ragione


Ma che deve fare un uomo, allora, non ho capito?
Stare ad aspettare che cada la patata dal cielo?
Se una (che può interessarci) mostra una briciola di interesse la si approccia e punto.
Se non va pazienza, se va è ok.
Ma anche se non lo dimostra o non la si conosce.
Da ragazzo mi è capitato più volte di fermare la tipa carina per strada.
Perché no?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che deve fare un uomo, allora, non ho capito?
> Stare ad aspettare che cada la patata dal cielo?
> Se una (che può interessarci) mostra una briciola di interesse la si approccia e punto.
> Se non va pazienza, se va è ok.
> ...



PErchè secondo me è in contrasto con quello che dicevi prima
Ma sono io che proprio non capisco


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> PErchè secondo me è in contrasto con quello che dicevi prima
> Ma sono io che proprio non capisco


Allora: io non lo farei ora perché sono sposato come non lo farei mai con una donna sposata e questo per convinzioni mie.
Ciò con toglie che se fossi single (e lo sono stato in tempi lontani), inevitabilmente mi darei da fare per conoscere donne, onestamente e con il rispetto necessario che mantengo verso chiunque conosca.
Tradotto, niente foto del cazzo e schifezze del genere e parastalking da fb et similia.
Mi meraviglia che ci si stupisca che l'uomo approcci una donna: si può discutere sul modo di farlo, non su fatto che lo si faccia.


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2016)

solo per chiarire 
su Facebook ci sono quasi tutti e le donne sono le più soggette ad essere prese di mira per vari motivi , il classico e per rimorchiare e vedere se risponde  si puo iniziare una conoscenza che , chissà potrebbe portare ad altro non è sempre detto ma succede , nel mio condominio una ragazza con un figlio si era quasi lasciata con il marito perchè aveva messo in piedi una relazione con un uomo conosciuto sul sito di facebook.
Se tutto ha inizio è perchè lo vogliamo noi che ciò avvenga , così come quando si è state fermate in strada per conoscersi , oppure ci viene presentata una e vista l'affinità  si seguita, e che dire ora ci sono le chat, i  social network . sono tutti mezzi  per conoscere gente ma concretizzare è sempre dipeso da noi.
L'amicizia si da alle persone conosciute ma anche chi non si conosce per dire io mi scrivo con una signora russa  , niente di male se vuole non mi risponde l'importante essere civile ed educato, cosa che per me rimane sempre anche qui nello scrivere nei mp e in chiaro.
Chissà se ho saputo bene argomentare  quello che state dicendo girandoci intorno al problema che dibattete


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Allora: io non lo farei ora perché sono sposato come non lo farei mai con una donna sposata e questo per convinzioni mie.
> Ciò con toglie che se fossi single (e lo sono stato in tempi lontani), inevitabilmente mi darei da fare per conoscere donne, onestamente e con il rispetto necessario che mantengo verso chiunque conosca.
> Tradotto, niente foto del cazzo e schifezze del genere e parastalking da fb et similia.
> Mi meraviglia che ci si stupisce che l'uomo approcci una donna: *si può discutere sul modo di farlo*, non su fatto che lo si faccia.


Dai che forse dopo più di 10 pagine gliela facciamo a trovare il vero senso della questione. Comunque si, modo e circostanze aggiungerei.


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> solo per chiarire
> su Facebook ci sono quasi tutti e le donne sono le più soggette ad essere prese di mira per vari motivi , il classico e per rimorchiare e vedere se risponde  si puo iniziare una conoscenza che , chissà potrebbe portare ad altro non è sempre detto ma succede , nel mio condominio una ragazza con un figlio si era quasi lasciata con il marito perchè aveva messo in piedi una relazione con un uomo conosciuto sul sito di facebook.
> Se tutto ha inizio è perchè lo vogliamo noi che ciò avvenga , così come quando si è state fermate in strada per conoscersi , oppure ci viene presentata una e vista l'affinità  si seguita, e che dire ora ci sono le chat, i  social network . sono tutti mezzi  per conoscere gente ma concretizzare è sempre dipeso da noi.
> L'amicizia si da alle persone conosciute ma anche chi non si conosce per dire io mi scrivo con una signora russa  , niente di male se vuole non mi risponde l'importante essere civile ed educato, cosa che per me rimane sempre anche qui nello scrivere nei mp e in chiaro.
> *Chissà se ho saputo bene argomentare  quello che state dicendo girandoci intorno al problema che dibattete*


Più che altro ci hai riportato indietro di 15 pagine.


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Più che altro ci hai riportato indietro di 15 pagine.


avevo interrotto la lettura e lo ripresa adesso


----------



## JON (25 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> avevo interrotto la lettura e lo ripresa adesso


Non ti sei perso quasi niente, ancora non concludiamo nulla.


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non ti sei perso quasi niente, ancora non concludiamo nulla.


era quello che volevo dire so ore e giorni che ci girate intorno al problema


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> era quello che volevo dire so ore e giorni che ci girate intorno al *problema*



Mi son scordato... c'era un problema?


----------



## ologramma (25 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ho scelto questo titolo e questo nick perchè non faccio altro che ripetermelo. Scoprire che mia moglie mi ha tradito è pazzesco.
> 
> E' anche pazzeco che mi sia iscritto a questo forum e pazzesco che abbia trovato un riscontro in tutti quasi tutti i messaggi che ho letto, di un fiato.
> 
> ...


inizialmente era questo il problema , ma come al solito si passa di palo in frasca


----------



## danny (25 Febbraio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> inizialmente era questo il problema , ma come al solito si passa di palo in frasca


Sì, questo lo ricordo.


----------



## oro.blu (25 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> chiedo se possibile solo SI o NO
> 
> L'altro doveva 'farla franca'?
> 
> grazie


Per te è NO è questo che conta... Infondo non l'hai mica ucciso. 
Ti senti fiero e soddisfatto di quello che hai fatto? Appagato. Gratificato.
Solo tu lo sai. Tu devi vivere con te stesso. Perché alla fine di ogni favola la verità è che siamo soli...


----------



## disincantata (25 Febbraio 2016)

Io credo che nessuna vendetta ripaghi per un matrimonio andato a  ramengo.

Puo' farti godere al momento ma poi resta l'amaro in bocca  perche' hai deciso ugualmente di separarti e a 50 anni devi ricominciare.

Magari solo per una questione di  principio, per vendetta, perche' se tua moglie e' davvero pentita ed innamorata di te,  e tu la ami, e' assurdo separarsi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*SI...*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma lo so. Con le amiche scherziamo sul fatto che se a un uomo chiedi che profumo usa perchè lo trovi buono, quello già ha capito che ci stai


... e magari spesso è così.

Anche su questo scherzate?


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ... e magari spesso è così.
> 
> Anche su questo scherzate?


Quanto sei acido, madonna.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*ACIDO?*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quanto sei acido, madonna.


realistico ... quante volte avete detto in questo forum che se una donna vuole farsi notare ci riesce bene ... uno sguardo, un complimento, una risata ... e ora sono acido

mah ...


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> realistico ... quante volte avete detto in questo forum che se una donna vuole farsi notare ci riesce bene ... uno sguardo, un complimento, una risata ... e ora sono acido
> 
> mah ...


Cosa c'entra il volersi far notare quando si ha interesse col complimento sganciato da qualsiasi tipo di intenzione?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*????????*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il volersi far notare quando si ha interesse col complimento sganciato da qualsiasi tipo di intenzione?


ma chi sta dall'altra parte come fa a capire quando è sganciato o quando sottintende?

tu magari lo farai capire in qualche modo ... ma ti assicuro che lanciate segnali identici sia per complimenti disinteressati, sia per semplici provocazioni, sia per dire fatti avanti.

senza arrivare agli eccessi di uomini e donne che ho toccano il sedere o il pacco ... si perché capita pure questo


----------



## Mary The Philips (25 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> ma chi sta dall'altra parte come fa a capire quando è sganciato o quando sottintende?
> 
> tu magari lo farai capire in qualche modo ... ma ti assicuro che lanciate segnali identici sia per complimenti disinteressati, sia per semplici provocazioni, sia per dire fatti avanti.
> 
> senza arrivare agli eccessi di uomini e donne che ho toccano il sedere o il pacco ... si perché capita pure questo


Forse siete voi che ricevete i segnali tutti sulla stessa frequenza, che te devo dì.

Comunque di donne che vanno toccando i pacchi a sconosciuti personalmente non ne conosco. Di uomini che tastano culi ne ho incontrati invece. Pensa te.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Febbraio 2016)

*SI...*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Forse siete voi che ricevete i segnali tutti sulla stessa frequenza, che te devo dì.
> 
> Comunque di donne che vanno toccando i pacchi a sconosciuti personalmente non ne conosco. Di uomini che tastano culi ne ho incontrati invece. Pensa te.


... evidentemente conosciamo persone diverse.

Io non ho mai toccato un sedere, anzi in genere evito anche altri atteggiamenti confidenziali ....

... invece mi è capitato il contrario.

Ed indipendentemente da questo, io so riconoscere anche altri segnali che molte si divertono a lanciare anche quando non hanno poi una vera intenzione di essere approcciate.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io credo che nessuna vendetta ripaghi per un matrimonio andato a  ramengo.
> 
> Puo' farti godere al momento ma poi resta l'amaro in bocca  perche' hai deciso ugualmente di separarti e a 50 anni devi ricominciare.
> 
> Magari solo per una questione di  principio, per vendetta, perche' se tua moglie e' davvero pentita ed innamorata di te,  e tu la ami, e' assurdo separarsi.


Quoto con furore.


----------



## Falcor (27 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco volevo dirtelo da tempo, per me hai fatto benissimo. Io non ci sarei mai riuscito a farlo, non sono tipo vendicativo, ma leggere di altri che lo fanno è catartico.


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Febbraio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Pazzesco volevo dirtelo da tempo, per me hai fatto benissimo. Io non ci sarei mai riuscito a farlo, non sono tipo vendicativo, ma leggere di altri che lo fanno è catartico.


GRAZIE!

(OT, ma l'immagine è lo spirito del rapanello, vero?)


----------



## Tulipmoon (28 Febbraio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Pazzesco volevo dirtelo da tempo, per me hai fatto benissimo. Io non ci sarei mai riuscito a farlo, non sono tipo vendicativo, ma leggere di altri che lo fanno è catartico.



e-e-eh bisogna vedere che ripercussioni ha poi quella vendetta sulla vita di una persona e di quelle che le stanno attorno. Per cui forse uno deve valutare caso per caso, ma in qualsiasi caso tu prenda in considerazione, ogni azione ha ripercussioni, figuriamoci la vendetta, potranno solo essere più o meno gravi.
Come a tutti, se succedesse a qualcuno vicino a te, dubito ti andrebbe bene.


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Febbraio 2016)

riprendo qui il post che avevo inserito in un altro thread:

-E' cosi'
pensa che è arrivata a dirmi, non so se in un momento di sincerità o di somma confusione, che se l'amavo dovevo esser felice per lei perchè ha vissuto una cosa 'bella', una parentesi felice-

l'ho riportata nel forum in un momento di frastornata depressione, per cui è palpabile l'accento negativo che sentivo, ma ad onor del vero posso solo dire che dopo qualche litigata ed approfondimento ho capito il suo punto di vista e non sono neanche così lontano dall'affermare che ci trovo un senso

ci vorrebbero giorni per spiegare compiutamente la sua frase qui sopra, che anche a me, appena sentita, mi è parsa smaccatamente oltraggiosa, ma, ripeto, con tutti I distinguo che mi ha fatto, ha una ragione


----------



## Falcor (29 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> (OT, ma l'immagine è lo spirito del rapanello, vero?)


Si è lo spirito del Rafano, tradotto impropriamente nella versione italiana con Spirito del Ravanello 



Tulipmoon ha detto:


> e-e-eh bisogna vedere che ripercussioni ha poi quella vendetta sulla vita di una persona e di quelle che le stanno attorno. Per cui forse uno deve valutare caso per caso, ma in qualsiasi caso tu prenda in considerazione, ogni azione ha ripercussioni, figuriamoci la vendetta, potranno solo essere più o meno gravi.
> Come a tutti, *se succedesse a qualcuno vicino a te, dubito ti andrebbe bene*.


Ripeto, io non sono un tipo vendicativo quindi non riuscirei mai a farlo ma è bello leggere di chi ci riesce 

Se succedesse a qualcuno vicino a me tipo?  In quel caso no che non mi andrebbe bene, ma quella persona vicino a me non potrebbe dire che non se l'è andata a cercare e-e-eh 



Pazzesco ha detto:


> pensa che è arrivata a dirmi, non so se in un momento di sincerità o di somma confusione, che se l'amavo dovevo esser felice per lei perchè ha vissuto una cosa 'bella', una parentesi felice-
> 
> ci vorrebbero giorni per spiegare compiutamente la sua frase qui sopra, che anche a me, appena sentita, mi è parsa smaccatamente oltraggiosa, ma, ripeto, con tutti I distinguo che mi ha fatto, ha una ragione


Boh io non riuscirei mai a trovarci un senso, mi salirebbe solo la carogna sulle spalle.


----------



## oro.blu (29 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> riprendo qui il post che avevo inserito in un altro thread:
> 
> -E' cosi'
> *pensa che è arrivata a dirmi, non so se in un momento di sincerità o di somma confusione, che se l'amavo dovevo esser felice per lei perchè ha vissuto una cosa 'bella', una parentesi felice-*
> ...


....e immagino che è arrivata anche a dirti che se ti ha tradito è colpa tua... Che verme!!!


----------



## Ross (29 Febbraio 2016)

*Ciao comunità!*

Buongiorno a tutti! Sono nuovo... Sto vivendo una situazione analoga a quella di pazzesco: a quanto pare non si è consumato il tradimento, rimasto solo (bah!) un flirt e niente più. Le dovute differenze ci sono: 15 anni in meno e nessun figlio. 
Scrivo solo per dire che la vendetta messa in opera da pazzesco non riesco proprio a condannarla: se avesse voluto rovinare la famiglia al verme avrebbe potuto fare un gran casino con la moglie e i figli, in modo molto più choccante e diretto.
Quanto alla frase della traditrice...è intollerabile. Al di là della sincerità, certe cose bisogna avere il gusto di non sbatterle in faccia a chi è ferito.


----------



## Diletta (29 Febbraio 2016)

*D'accordissimo*

con Disi, pensaci mille volte prima di prendere quella drastica decisione, visto che i presupposti sono tutt'altro che negativi.
Secondo me, dovresti riuscire a vedere la cosa come una vicissitudine della vita, come ce ne sono tante e questa non è neanche la peggiore.
E' una prova che la vita vi ha messo davanti, perché non accettarla come sfida e impegnarsi insieme per vincerla?
Ne vale la pena, sempre secondo me.


----------



## Carola (29 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ....e immagino che è arrivata anche a dirti che se ti ha tradito è colpa tua... Che verme!!!


Non sarà mai colpa di un altro però facciamo i dovuti distinguo che un conto è tradire
Il marito modello un conto è tradire uno stronzo 
E non mi sto riferendo alla
Mia esperienza

Eche cavolo dai il tradimento e
Bruttissimo è una vigliaccata d accordo ma
X Me Qualcuno / a se lo chiama un po


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non sarà mai colpa di un altro però facciamo i dovuti distinguo che un conto è tradire
> Il marito modello un conto è tradire uno stronzo
> E non mi sto riferendo alla
> Mia esperienza
> ...


Se qualcuno se lo 'chiama' allora quel qualcuno merita di essere lasciato.
Il tradimento è solo una vigliaccata, piccola o grande a seconda della durata o dell'intensità dello stesso.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti! Sono nuovo... Sto vivendo una situazione analoga a quella di pazzesco: a quanto pare non si è consumato il tradimento, rimasto solo (bah!) un flirt e niente più. Le dovute differenze ci sono: 15 anni in meno e nessun figlio.
> Scrivo solo per dire che la vendetta messa in opera da pazzesco non riesco proprio a condannarla: se avesse voluto rovinare la famiglia al verme avrebbe potuto fare un gran casino con la moglie e i figli, in modo molto più choccante e diretto.
> Quanto alla frase della traditrice...è intollerabile. Al di là della sincerità, certe cose bisogna avere il gusto di non sbatterle in faccia a chi è ferito.


Perchè non scrivi la tua storia in un post apposito Ross ?


----------



## Ross (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Perchè non scrivi la tua storia in un post apposito Ross ?


Ciao Jim Cain, grazie per l'interessamento.
Non l'ho fatto perchè in questo momento non mi sento mentalmente a regime: ho letto tanti post e la mia situazione temo non arricchirebbe granchè il forum. 
Mi sembra di essere solo un altro povero fesso da aggiungere alla lista. Vediamo, in un momento di calma e lucidità, se riesco a farlo.

Grazie di nuovo, comunque.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ciao Jim Cain, grazie per l'interessamento.
> Non l'ho fatto perchè in questo momento non mi sento mentalmente a regime: ho letto tanti post e la mia situazione temo non arricchirebbe granchè il forum.
> Mi sembra di essere solo un altro povero fesso da aggiungere alla lista. Vediamo, in un momento di calma e lucidità, se riesco a farlo.
> 
> Grazie di nuovo, comunque.


Figurati.
E' prassi per i nuovi arrivati con qualcosa da raccontare che vengano invitati a farlo.
Può essere d'aiuto.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2016)

*ragazzi Uomini*

Chiunque sia stato tradito ha subìto una ferita narcisistica. Ma l'orgoglio ne ha rovinato più del petrolio.


----------



## oro.blu (29 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Non sarà mai colpa di un altro però facciamo i dovuti distinguo che un conto è tradire Il marito modello un conto è tradire uno stronzo  E non mi sto riferendo alla Mia esperienza  Eche cavolo dai il tradimento e Bruttissimo è una vigliaccata d accordo ma X Me Qualcuno / a se lo chiama un po


  Carola, sinceramente parlando, potrei anche essere d'accordo con te. Certi comportamenti ci possono portare a tradire, ma la colpa è solo di chi commette l'azione. Bisogna imparare a prendersi le proprie responsabilità senza riversarle sugli altri.


----------



## Carola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se qualcuno se lo 'chiama' allora quel qualcuno merita di essere lasciato.
> Il tradimento è solo una vigliaccata, piccola o grande a seconda della durata o dell'intensità dello stesso.


Si questa sarebbe la prassi in un mondo quasi perfetto 
Poi non è sempre facile perché ci sono  condizioni situazioni speranze debolezze


----------



## Carola (29 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Carola, sinceramente parlando, potrei anche essere d'accordo con te. Certi comportamenti ci possono portare a tradire, ma la colpa è solo di chi commette l'azione. Bisogna imparare a prendersi le proprie responsabilità senza riversarle sugli altri.


Ma certo !
Lo so bene dicevo solo che ci sono tante e tante situazioni e L essere umano non è perfetto e non è detto che uno tradisca solo Xche stronzo 

io personalmente poi credo perdonerei una sbandata se avessi sentore di aver sbagliato qualcosa ..
 Poi no ionon ci credo più all amore eterno credo che proprio L essere umano non sia nato per Crescere cambiando con sempre la stessa persona 
Certo meglio lasciate che tradire per carità 

Eppure quante ne conosco di coppie Non completam serene che stanno ancora lì a cercare la quadra nonostante tradimenti vari
Tutta gente che senza figli qui di famiglia credo non starebbero più insieme 
Quindi ?
La famiglia è più forte della ricerca della serenità di coppia ?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma certo !
> Lo so bene dicevo solo che ci sono tante e tante situazioni e L essere umano non è perfetto e non è detto che uno tradisca solo Xche stronzo
> 
> io personalmente poi credo perdonerei una sbandata se avessi sentore di aver sbagliato qualcosa ..
> ...


A volte è solo più forte l'egoismo della soddisfazione di ogni desiderio.

Come quando mi si guasta l'aspirapolvere non mi preoccupo di ripararlo, ma ne compro un altro.


----------



## Carola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte è solo più forte l'egoismo della soddisfazione di ogni desiderio.
> 
> Come quando mi si guasta l'aspirapolvere non mi preoccupo di ripararlo, ma ne compro un altro.


Mah

Ci sono meccanismi affetti ben  più complicati che ciò che si prova X un aspirapolvere 
Spesso leggo che una volta le cose rotte si riparavano oggi si buttano 
Non credo tutti  affrontino i rapporti con tale  superficialità


----------



## Anonimo1523 (29 Febbraio 2016)

*QUOTO*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se qualcuno se lo 'chiama' allora quel qualcuno merita di essere lasciato.
> Il tradimento è solo una vigliaccata, piccola o grande a seconda della durata o dell'intensità dello stesso.


QUOTO


----------



## Anonimo1523 (29 Febbraio 2016)

*NO ..*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiunque sia stato tradito ha subìto una ferita narcisistica. Ma l'orgoglio ne ha rovinato più del petrolio.


.... Io non ho subito nessuna ferita narcisista ... né mi sono sentito ferito nell'orgoglio.

Io ritengo di aver subito la più grande bastardata che si possa fare ad un'altra persona dalla persona dalla quale non me la sarei mai aspettata ed alla quale avevo dato più di qualsiasi altra.


----------



## Carola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> .... Io non ho subito nessuna ferita narcisista ... né mi sono sentito ferito nell'orgoglio.
> 
> Io ritengo di aver subito la più grande bastardata che si possa fare ad un'altra persona dalla persona dalla quale non me la sarei mai aspettata ed alla quale avevo dato più di qualsiasi altra.


Ecco 
X te così 

Mio ex direbbe di aver subito la più grossa bastardata da una persona a cui aveva dato poco troppo poco preso da altre cose convinto fosse scontato che lei ci sarebbe sempre stata 

Sempre di bastardata trattasi poi X carità è sempre inaspettata


----------



## Carola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> QUOTO


Ok queste cose le sappiamo 
Non tradire non  rubare eccecc 
Ma se esiste un sito come tradimento sarà perché le cose non vanno sempre così 
Quindi posto che ste cose le sappiamo tutti bisogna capire perché sia così difficile il rapporto uomo donna

Anche perché io credo che i traditori che vengono qui siano comunque persone che cercano di mettersi in discussione i traditori superficiali ed egoista  non credo gli passi manco X la testa di venire su un forum a farsi bastonare anzi 

Chiaramente ci sono più traditi che cercano sfogo e aiuto che traditori che si mettono in discussione 

Io  capisco la rabbia e delusione  dei primi X carità


----------



## oro.blu (29 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma certo !
> Lo so bene dicevo solo che ci sono tante e tante situazioni e L essere umano non è perfetto e non è detto che uno tradisca solo Xche stronzo
> 
> io personalmente poi credo perdonerei una sbandata se avessi sentore di aver sbagliato qualcosa ..
> ...


*

*Credo di si, se non ci sono forti screzi, se non si litiga in continuazione, se è possibile un sopravvivere tranquillo e farlo trasparire come serenità, *Sono convinta che la famiglia vada salvaguardata ad ogni costo.*


----------



## Carola (29 Febbraio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> [/B]Credo di si, se non ci sono forti screzi, se non si litiga in continuazione, se è possibile un sopravvivere tranquillo e farlo trasparire come serenità, *Sono convinta che la famiglia vada salvaguardata ad ogni costo.*


A me non basta 
MiSembra una roba da pensionati e poi magarinuno va a cercare in giro X preservare sta facciata 
Bah non mi convince la serenità e 'una è vera

Però capisco anche che se L atmosfera e tranquilla uno si accontenti anche se in cuor suo desidererebbe altro da un rapporto di coppia io X prima L Ho fatto 

Dico solo che sarebbe bello O molto più bello fosse diverso a me il sopravvivere mete e'in Po di tristezza ma sarò fatta male io


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si questa sarebbe la prassi in un mondo quasi perfetto
> Poi non è sempre facile perché ci sono  condizioni situazioni speranze debolezze


Carola,
lungi da me fare predicozzi a chicchessìa.
Ho tradito e sono stato tradito, ma l'alibi del 'un pò se lo merita' mi ha sempre fatto ribrezzo e non l'ho mai utilizzata.
Perchè mi sa tanto di scusa, quando non addirittura di colpevolizzazione dell'altro per giustificare un atto estremamente scorretto che è posto in essere da noi e solo da noi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Carola,
> lungi da me fare predicozzi a chicchessìa.
> Ho tradito e sono stato tradito, ma l'alibi del 'un pò se lo merita' mi ha sempre fatto ribrezzo e non l'ho mai utilizzata.
> Perchè mi sa tanto di scusa, quando non addirittura di colpevolizzazione dell'altro per giustificare un atto estremamente scorretto che è posto in essere da noi e solo da noi.


Quoto


----------



## Anonimo1523 (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Carola,
> lungi da me fare predicozzi a chicchessìa.
> Ho tradito e sono stato tradito, ma l'alibi del 'un pò se lo merita' mi ha sempre fatto ribrezzo e non l'ho mai utilizzata.
> Perchè mi sa tanto di scusa, quando non addirittura di colpevolizzazione dell'altro per giustificare un atto estremamente scorretto che è posto in essere da noi e solo da noi.


Quoto


----------



## Carola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Carola,
> lungi da me fare predicozzi a chicchessìa.
> Ho tradito e sono stato tradito, ma l'alibi del 'un pò se lo merita' mi ha sempre fatto ribrezzo e non l'ho mai utilizzata.
> Perchè mi sa tanto di scusa, quando non addirittura di colpevolizzazione dell'altro per giustificare un atto estremamente scorretto che è posto in essere da noi e solo da noi.


Opinione  tua legittima
Pensa che le corna dico che me le sarei meritate pure io in un determinato periodo !
Io credo si che ci siano casi e casi 


Come casi e casi di tradimenti
Ad es mi fanno ribrezzo i tradimenti tra conoscenti dove ci si conosce e se non addirittura frequenta 
Ma sempre di tradimenti  si tratta 

Oggi proprio una mia conoscente ha scoperto che il marito si scopava la lei con la quale andavano ad arrampicare insieme 
Lei è il marito della altra ignari 

Be che grande schifo dimmi che non sei in grado di trovarti un altro che ti scopi ?
Proprio quello che frequenti con tuo marito e la cui moglie conosci  più che bene ?

Lei dovete vederla
ComeE 'Chioccia in casa e come affettuosa con il marito

Ecco questo mi fa schifo ma schifo io qnd tradivo certoNon ero Pucci Pucci con mio marito
Prendessero me Così X il culo sarei una iena
In più la mia amica un vero tesoro
Di donna l'altra una cicciona stronza che sta con lo stesso uomo da quando ha 16 anni figurati come se ringalluzzita alle attenzioni del secondo maschio della sua vita 
Mah !?!?


Scusate sono nera perche proprio se c'è una che invece non se le meritava era lei con tutto quello che ha passato e X come lo ha gestito per di più con sta falsona che le
Portava le torte il sabato sera


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Opinione  tua legittima
> Pensa che le corna dico che me le sarei meritate pure io in un determinato periodo !
> Io credo si che ci siano casi e casi
> 
> ...


Condivido che sia grave avendolo vissuto
Ma non è che una, o meglio io no, tradisce perché ha voglia di scopare è uno o un altro non fa differenza
Nel mio caso era lui non la voglia di tradire o la ricerca di qualcosa


----------



## Carola (29 Febbraio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Condivido che sia grave avendolo vissuto
> Ma non è che una, o meglio io no, tradisce perché ha voglia di scopare è uno o un altro non fa differenza
> Nel mio caso era lui non la voglia di tradire o la ricerca di qualcosa


Per tutti e' un lui o una lei ma io credo che L attrazione che sia fisica o mentale dovrebbe a maggior ragione in questo casi passare al secondo posto dinanzi ad una conoscenza (non mi azzardo a dire amicizia )

Scusa se ho L hai passato ma X me rimane il peggio del peggio come tradimento proprio un gesto squallido 

Nel caso che ho citato davvero Lei è una di quelle donne che hanno avuto un solo uomo nella loro vita zero esperienze non è aiutata da un aspetto fisico  particolarmente gradevole ma sa essere  avvolgente come un serpente 
Infatti è una serpe X me .
E poteva avvolgersi altrove.
Io non credo che paff sei colpita dalla fatale attrazione c'è un momento in cui scatta avvertì il pericolo e tiri via 
O X lo meno non frequenti più la coppia e dai e che cazzo invece sta balena si presentava a cena con tanto di dolcetto e il giorno dopo si scopava  il marito 
Schifo davvero .


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Per tutti e' un lui o una lei ma io credo che L attrazione che sia fisica o mentale dovrebbe a maggior ragione in questo casi passare al secondo posto dinanzi ad una conoscenza (non mi azzardo a dire amicizia )
> 
> Scusa se ho L hai passato ma X me rimane il peggio del peggio come tradimento proprio un gesto squallido
> 
> ...


Guarda che ci sia un momento in cui puoi tirarti indietro sono assolutamente d'accordo e non l'ho fatto.
Stavo solo dicendo che non è che se non incontrano lui mi sarei scopata un collega a caso.
Non pensavo certo di tradire mio marito quando le cose tra me e l'altro hanno preso una piega diversa.
Semplicemente era lui e la cosa assolutamente sgradevole era che ci conoscevamo tutti e 4.
Ci sono volte in cui puoi allontanarti dall'altra famiglia e casi in cui non era possibile. Io ero nella seconda casistica. 
Potresti chiudere hai ragione ma a volte non lo fai


----------



## Eratò (29 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Per tutti e' un lui o una lei ma io credo che L attrazione che sia fisica o mentale dovrebbe a maggior ragione in questo casi passare al secondo posto dinanzi ad una conoscenza (non mi azzardo a dire amicizia )
> 
> Scusa se ho L hai passato ma X me rimane il peggio del peggio come tradimento proprio un gesto squallido
> 
> ...


Condivido. Una serpe per davvero... Una storia simile me l'hanno raccontata ultimamente e la prima cosa che mi venne in mente è "che vipera"....


----------



## disincantata (29 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Condivido. Una serpe per davvero... Una storia simile me l'hanno raccontata ultimamente e la prima cosa che mi venne in mente è "che vipera"....



Perop non stupiamoci, dopo Circe niente puo' meravigliarci.  Inoltre il fatto di essere magre o  in carne non c'entra proprio niente con l'attrazione che uno puo' provare, questione di 'chimica'.

Mio nipote ha lasciato la moglie che vive solo per estetica e pesera'40 kg a 39 anni ed altissima.....una palla al piede.


----------



## Carola (29 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perop non stupiamoci, dopo Circe niente puo' meravigliarci.  Inoltre il fatto di essere magre o  in carne non c'entra proprio niente con l'attrazione che uno puo' provare, questione di 'chimica'.
> 
> Mio nipote ha lasciato la moglie che vive solo per estetica e pesera'40 kg a 39 anni ed altissima.....una palla al piede.


Massi mi giravano le palle X L atteggiamento so che nulla C entra estetica in questo caso può avere una valenza del tipo che la signora in questione non era abituata a ricevere particolari attenzioni e secondo me si è ringalluzzita
Lui no comment


----------



## disincantata (29 Febbraio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Massi mi giravano le palle X L atteggiamento so che nulla C entra estetica in questo caso può avere una valenza del tipo che la signora in questione non era abituata a ricevere particolari attenzioni e secondo me si è ringalluzzita
> Lui no comment



Puo' essere, ma io non metterei piu' le mani sul fuoco su nessuno e nessuna.  Magari ne ha avuti decine di amanti sia lei che lui.


----------



## Eratò (29 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perop non stupiamoci, dopo Circe niente puo' meravigliarci.  Inoltre il fatto di essere magre o  in carne non c'entra proprio niente con l'attrazione che uno puo' provare, questione di 'chimica'.
> 
> Mio nipote ha lasciato la moglie che vive solo per estetica e pesera'40 kg a 39 anni ed altissima.....una palla al piede.




sono l' ultima a poter provare stupore ormai.... e lo sai bene.


----------



## disincantata (29 Febbraio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> sono l' ultima a poter provare stupore ormai.... e lo sai bene.



Ho pensato anche a te ma l'elenco porrebbe essere assai lungo.  Io ho sempre il record di durata ahahahahahah


----------



## Eratò (29 Febbraio 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho pensato anche a te ma l'elenco porrebbe essere assai lungo.  Io ho sempre il record di durata ahahahahahah


Non ti affrettare... c'è sempre di peggio da qualche parteMa poi io ho il record di vicinanza alla amante:rotfl:Ci vedevamo la mattina appena sveglie


----------



## disincantata (1 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non ti affrettare... c'è sempre di peggio da qualche parteMa poi io ho il record di vicinanza alla amante:rotfl:Ci vedevamo la mattina appena sveglie



Quindi mi devo consolare per non averla mai incontrata ahahahahah?

Ogni tanto mi incazzo ancora quando entro in camera di una delle mie figlie.....prima o poi cambiero' arredamento, mi scoccia perche'  e' sicuramente migliore di quelle in vendita oggi come legno. 

Ma naturalmente la piccolina si sara' seduta e pure sdraiata sul divano da dove sto scrivendo, che le venga la diarrea a vita :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (1 Marzo 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quindi mi devo consolare per non averla mai incontrata ahahahahah?
> 
> Ogni tanto mi incazzo ancora quando entro in camera di una delle mie figlie.....prima o poi cambiero' arredamento, mi scoccia perche'  e' sicuramente migliore di quelle in vendita oggi come legno.
> 
> Ma naturalmente la piccolina si sara' seduta e pure sdraiata sul divano da dove sto scrivendo, che le venga la diarrea a vita :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Anche una stitichezza ostinata va :rotfl:bene


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Opinione  tua legittima
> Pensa che le corna dico che me le sarei meritate pure io in un determinato periodo !
> Io credo si che ci siano casi e casi
> 
> ...


Domanda : se il tuo amante fosse stato marito di una tua conoscente/amica sei certa al 100% che non ti saresti andata a impelagare con lui ? Ci puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco, senza dubbi, senza titubanze, no...? 
preciso che da tradita notoriamente non ho il dente avvelenato nei confronti dei traditori anzi umanamente li comprendo ma secondo me quando si tradisce  si perde la brocca per qualcuno ( amante ) e quel qualcuno può essere chiunque ( anche legato da amicizie familiari ) ma difficilmente vi si rinuncia ( vorrei dire mai ma lascio il dubbio aperto ) 
ne ho vista troppa di gente integerrima che si è andata ad impelagare in storie assurde


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Domanda : se il tuo amante fosse stato marito di una tua conoscente/amica sei certa al 100% che non ti saresti andata a impelagare con lui ? Ci puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco, senza dubbi, senza titubanze, no...?
> preciso che da tradita notoriamente non ho il dente avvelenato nei confronti dei traditori anzi umanamente li comprendo ma secondo me quando si tradisce  si perde la brocca per qualcuno ( amante ) e quel qualcuno può essere chiunque ( anche legato da amicizie familiari ) ma difficilmente vi si rinuncia ( vorrei dire mai ma lascio il dubbio aperto )
> ne ho vista troppa di gente integerrima che si è andata ad impelagare in storie assurde


Quoto


----------



## Tessa (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Domanda : se il tuo amante fosse stato marito di una tua conoscente/amica sei certa al 100% che non ti saresti andata a impelagare con lui ? Ci puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco, senza dubbi, senza titubanze, no...?
> preciso che da tradita notoriamente non ho il dente avvelenato nei confronti dei traditori anzi umanamente li comprendo ma secondo me quando si tradisce  si perde la brocca per qualcuno ( amante ) e quel qualcuno può essere chiunque ( anche legato da amicizie familiari ) ma difficilmente vi si rinuncia ( vorrei dire mai ma lascio il dubbio aperto )
> ne ho vista troppa di gente integerrima che si è andata ad impelagare in storie assurde


Rinunciare no. 
Ma evitare di imbastire recite sotto il naso dei consorti sarebbe auspicabile. 
E' proprio imperdonabile.


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Domanda : se il tuo amante fosse stato marito di una tua conoscente/amica sei certa al 100% che non ti saresti andata a impelagare con lui ? Ci puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco, senza dubbi, senza titubanze, no...?
> preciso che da tradita notoriamente non ho il dente avvelenato nei confronti dei traditori anzi umanamente li comprendo ma secondo me quando si tradisce  si perde la brocca per qualcuno ( amante ) e quel qualcuno può essere chiunque ( anche legato da amicizie familiari ) ma difficilmente vi si rinuncia ( vorrei dire mai ma lascio il dubbio aperto )
> ne ho vista troppa di gente integerrima che si è andata ad impelagare in storie assurde


Si te lo darei X certo

Neanche una foto riuscivo a vedere figuriamoci frequentarla 

Per me ci sono dei distinguo e fatico pure a pensare di perdere la brocca x il compagno di una che frequento e comunque sia posso fermarmi 
Ma dai è completam diverso dal conoscere uno di cui nulla sai anche se sbagliato X carità dal sederti a tavola e chicche rare anche amabilm con la di lui consorte 

Poi tutta sta brocca persa intanto poi si torna dall'affetto più grande il marito perché la signora  in questione ora che L oggetto delle due passioni e sbattuto fuori casa si è defilata dicendo che ama tanto il marito 
(Con il quale pare non trombi da una vita )

Ennesima dimostrazione di incoerenza stop.
Se voleva trombare poteva aspettare più comodo così con uno che già frequenti e conosci no?


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Rinunciare no.
> Ma evitare di imbastire recite sotto il naso dei consorti sarebbe auspicabile.
> E' proprio imperdonabile.


Dice che non poteva tirarsi indietro da certi inviti
E te credo come si sarebbe giustificata ?
Mica scema ...
Va be se presa sta botta  di vita ora tornerà al suo nido 
Il marito non sa nulla la mia amica una gran signora


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Rinunciare no.
> Ma evitare di imbastire recite sotto il naso dei consorti sarebbe auspicabile.
> E' proprio imperdonabile.


Nel caso allora si decide di non tradire MAI che le recite sono inevitabili altrimenti. Non c'è un tradimento di serie A o serie b.. C'è il tradimento. Punto


----------



## Tessa (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Dice che non poteva tirarsi indietro da certi inviti
> E te credo come si sarebbe giustificata ?
> Mica scema ...
> Va be se presa sta botta  di vita ora tornerà al suo nido
> Il marito non sa nulla la mia amica una gran signora


E' che le serate in doppia coppia diventano ulteriore facile occasione di vedersi senza dover architettare sotterfugi. 

Di una cosa ringrazio la mia ex 'amica'. Di essere sparita dalla mia vita nell'istante in cui ha iniziato a frequentare mio marito.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si te lo darei X certo
> 
> Neanche una foto riuscivo a vedere figuriamoci frequentarla
> 
> ...


Qualsiasi traditore se scoperto cala le braghe... Esclusi coloro che si auto denunciano al partner, siamo sinceri, suvvia 
Prendo atto della tua certezza


----------



## Tessa (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel caso allora si decide di non tradire MAI che le recite sono inevitabili altrimenti. Non c'è un tradimento di serie A o serie b.. C'è il tradimento. Punto


C'e' un'enorme differenza per me. 
A posteriori i siparietti in cui hai dovuto, ignara/o, partecipare, non li dimenticherai mai.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> C'e' un'enorme differenza per me.
> A posteriori i siparietti in cui hai dovuto, ignara/o, partecipare, non li dimenticherai mai.


Tessa non spostare i piani.. Tu parli da tradita, immedesimati nel traditore, immagina l'uomo con cui ti sei sentita più coinvolta e poni la domanda a te stessa :direi sicuramente di no?


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel caso allora si decide di non tradire MAI che le recite sono inevitabili altrimenti. Non c'è un tradimento di serie A o serie b.. C'è il tradimento. Punto


Non sono D accordo 
Anche il furto è sempre furto ma ve ne sono di tipi diversi 
C'è più squallore e meno anche se poco
Così è proprio L apoteosi


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' che le serate in doppia coppia diventano ulteriore facile occasione di vedersi senza dover architettare sotterfugi.
> 
> Di una cosa ringrazio la mia ex 'amica'. Di essere sparita dalla mia vita nell'istante in cui ha iniziato a frequentare mio marito.


Questa invece no ha continuato la recita di moglie e mamma amorevole e conoscente integerrima 
Serpe!


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qualsiasi traditore se scoperto cala le braghe... Esclusi coloro che si auto denunciano al partner, siamo sinceri, suvvia
> Prendo atto della tua certezza


Sarà che appunto io mi sono auto denunciata 
Ma anche se non lo avessi dato credimi lo trovò più squallido


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tessa non spostare i piani.. Tu parli da tradita, immedesimati nel traditore, immagina l'uomo con cui ti sei sentita più coinvolta e poni la domanda a te stessa :direi sicuramente di no?


Ma più coinvolta  de che ?
È un crescendo se lo conosci già no ?
E allora frena un secondo non è la passione X lo sconosciuto la chimica la pancia ...

Può succedere e dico no 
Altrimenti dici sima sparisci 
Diversamente sei una serpe ribadisco e anche gran faccia di culo


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Sarà che appunto io mi sono auto denunciata
> Ma anche se non lo avessi dato credimi lo trovò più squallido


Se ti sei autodenunciata avevi già deciso di separarti ed è coerente


----------



## Tessa (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tessa non spostare i piani.. Tu parli da tradita, immedesimati nel traditore, immagina l'uomo con cui ti sei sentita più coinvolta e poni la domanda a te stessa :direi sicuramente di no?


No certo che non ci rinuncerei. 
Ma farei di tutto per evitare di frequentarlo in presenza di mio marito. 
Ho 'intravisto' quanto a posteriori possa fare male.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma più coinvolta  de che ?
> È un crescendo se lo conosci già no ?
> E allora frena un secondo non è la passione X lo sconosciuto la chimica la pancia ...
> 
> ...


Ne deduco che il tuo amante era single o ti ha fatto credere di esserlo.. Scusa ma ammetto che non conosco a fondo la tua storia


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> E' che le serate in doppia coppia diventano ulteriore facile occasione di vedersi senza dover architettare sotterfugi.
> 
> Di una cosa ringrazio la mia ex 'amica'. Di essere sparita dalla mia vita nell'istante in cui ha iniziato a frequentare mio marito.


Per esperienza ti sbagli
Noi abbiamo sempre fatto il possibile per non frequentarci in 4 ma a volte era impossibile. Poi ci saranno anche quelli che ci godono ma non generalizzerei


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se ti sei autodenunciata avevi già deciso di separarti ed è coerente


Ma va 3 anni fa è successo
Non avevo deciso nulla 
Non riesco a fingere questo il mio problema
Io vorrei sapere ad es me tra tante mie amiche no
Una X dire ha trovato un preservativo nuovo non usato X carità in auto del marito 
Lui le ha detto che deve essere caduto al garagista 
Lei gli ha creduto 
Più evidente così di non voler sapere ..
Stanno insieme e pure abbastanza bene tranne che scopano poco
Scelte


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ne deduco che il tuo amante era single o ti ha fatto credere di esserlo.. Scusa ma ammetto che non conosco a fondo la tua storia


No era sposato in fase di separazione cosa che poi ha fatto .


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per esperienza ti sbagli
> Noi abbiamo sempre fatto il possibile per non frequentarci in 4 ma a volte era impossibile. Poi ci saranno anche quelli che ci godono ma non generalizzerei


Vi purtavano un mitra minacciandovi di morte certa ?
Ma dai ...
E la stessa risposta che ha dato la serpe


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Vi purtavano un mitra minacciandovi di morte certa ?
> Ma dai ...
> E la stessa risposta che ha dato la serpe


Se ci sono delle abitudini in compagnia non le stravolgi perché nessuno capirebbe le motivazioni
Se i figli si frequentano e sono amici capiterà di essere insieme a degli e eventi. Cene serate ecc ecc


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> No era sposato in fase di separazione cosa che poi ha fatto .


hai confessato a tuo marito anche chi fosse ? 
o non lo ha voluto sapere


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ci sono delle abitudini in compagnia non le stravolgi perché nessuno capirebbe le motivazioni
> Se i figli si frequentano e sono amici capiterà di essere insieme a degli e eventi. Cene serate ecc ecc


Pure i figli che si frequentano ... Figo!


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> hai confessato a tuo marito anche chi fosse ?
> o non lo ha voluto sapere


Si confessione completa ma che cambia ?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma va 3 anni fa è successo
> Non avevo deciso nulla
> Non riesco a fingere questo il mio problema
> Io vorrei sapere ad es me tra tante mie amiche no
> ...


Tre anni fa hai capito che non amavi più tuo marito, probabile il vostro rapporto fosse già in crisi e l'amante è stata per te la conferma,
Dichiarare un tradimento significa voler ridiscutere il rapporto ufficiale se no non avrebbe alcun senso


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tre anni fa hai capito che non amavi più tuo marito, probabile il vostro rapporto fosse già in crisi e l'amante è stata per te la conferma,
> Dichiarare un tradimento significa voler ridiscutere il rapporto ufficiale se no non avrebbe alcun senso[/QUOTE
> 
> Era un dire le cose stanno messe  così
> ...


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si confessione completa ma che cambia ?


e lo conosceva ?


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> e lo conosceva ?


Di vista 20 anni fa master all estero 
No N ci andavo a cena non so che viso abbia ex moglie i ns figli non si conoscono mai frequentati in 4  ne avrei retto una farsa simile 
Perché ologramma ?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Pure i figli che si frequentano ... Figo!


Si frequentavano da molto prima che iniziasse 
Pensa che si frequentano ancora nonostante la storta sia finita da 6 anni


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si frequentavano da molto prima che iniziasse
> Pensa che si frequentano ancora nonostante la storta sia finita da 6 anni


Farfalla scusami ma proprio non posso concepirlo 
E la stessa storia della mia amica ed è una merdata incredibile 
Anche i loro figli giocavano insieme e adesso non più e vai loro a spiegare 
A te è andata bene che non è saltato fuori il merdone
Se no potevate fare la famiglia allargata più coerente


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Farfalla scusami ma proprio non posso concepirlo
> E la stessa storia della mia amica ed è una merdata incredibile
> Anche i loro figli giocavano insieme e adesso non più e vai loro a spiegare
> A te è andata bene che non è saltato fuori il merdone
> Se no potevate fare la famiglia allargata più coerente


Se va Be 
Buonanotte


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Di vista 20 anni fa master all estero
> No N ci andavo a cena non so che viso abbia ex moglie i ns figli non si conoscono mai frequentati in 4  ne avrei retto una farsa simile
> Perché ologramma ?


be cosa ha pensato tuo marito di questa vecchia conoscenza che è stato l'amante di tua moglie?
Anche io per ovvi motivi non cito  o forse te l'ho scritto ero costretto a vederla e la vediamo insieme ancora , ma lo sai quando prende la passione c'è poco da fare e quindi si vive pericolosamente


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> be cosa ha pensato tuo marito di questa vecchia conoscenza che è stato l'amante di tua moglie?
> Anche io per ovvi motivi non cito  o forse te l'ho scritto ero costretto a vederla e la vediamo insieme ancora , ma lo sai quando prende la passione c'è poco da fare e quindi si vive pericolosamente


Ma se hanno parlato  una volta di un esame forse è tanto ma dai che vai dicendo confronto  a frequentarsi con figli annessi 
Costretti un ciufolo va semplicemente bene così ognuno se la canta e se la suona a suo piacimento la passione allora giustificherebbe tutto non scandalizziamoci più 

Guada he io ho tradito non sono una santa ma ripeto non potrei mai con L uomo di un amica manco conoscente che frequento che te devo di ?
Complimenti a voi X il pelo.


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma se hanno parlato  una volta di un esame forse è tanto ma dai che vai dicendo confronto  a frequentarsi con figli annessi
> Costretti un ciufolo va semplicemente bene così ognuno se la canta e se la suona a suo piacimento la passione allora giustificherebbe tutto non scandalizziamoci più
> 
> Guada he io ho tradito non sono una santa ma ripeto non potrei mai con L uomo di un amica manco conoscente che frequento che te devo di ?
> Complimenti a voi X il pelo.


quello che ci divide non è il fatto che siamo entrambi traditori ma il solo fatto che tu hai confessato e noi no , non siamo stati scoperti e non ci siamo lavati il senso di colpa , se c'è stato, confessando.
Per molti possiamo passare per egoisti ma non lo siamo perchè nessuno è eguale all'altro, cose che per te sono inusuali come la tua amica che è stata tradita e si frequentavano,per altri non è così perchè quando cìè stata la svolta con il tuo amico che ti ha fatto cedere penso che se ti fosse capitato qualcuno vicino che avresti desiderato non so se la tua moralità , anzi giudizio sarebbe stata così ferrea.
vale sempre il detto bisogna viverle l'esperinze per dire non lo farò mai


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tre anni fa hai capito che non amavi più tuo marito, probabile il vostro rapporto fosse già in crisi e l'amante è stata per te la conferma,
> ...


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il tuo desiderio è ora stare sola e ricostruire una tua nuova vita ed è giusto che tu continui per la tua strada, che lui ci soffra è purtroppo inevitabile ma se ne farà una ragione
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Ma il pelo di cosa?
Ma tu lo sai se io ero a mio agio, se mi divertivo quando eravamo insieme tutto e 4? Quando ho potuto ho evitato come ha evitato lui quando non era possibile no.
E passione o non passione non sono uscita di casa cercando qualcuno con cui scopare. Ci conoscevamo da due anni. Potevano evitarlo ? Certo. Ma abbiamo deciso di viverla.
Fine.


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il pelo di cosa?
> Ma tu lo sai se io ero a mio agio, se mi divertivo quando eravamo insieme tutto e 4? Quando ho potuto ho evitato come ha evitato lui quando non era possibile no.
> E passione o non passione non sono uscita di casa cercando qualcuno con cui scopare. Ci conoscevamo da due anni. Potevano evitarlo ? Certo. Ma abbiamo deciso di viverla.
> Fine.


dovrebbe leggere cosa hai passato e scritto all'inizio del tuo disagio e cosa si provava e sì perchè si viveva un dramma e si era consapevoli ma non se ne poteva fare a meno, poi mi chiedo ma lei carola se l'è posto il problema che anche lei poteva rinunciare al suo amico?


----------



## banshee (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel caso allora si decide di non tradire MAI che le recite sono inevitabili altrimenti. Non c'è un tradimento di serie A o serie b.. C'è il tradimento. Punto


non sono per niente d'accordo.

se il mio lui mi tradisse con un'estranea mi ferirebbe a morte il tradimento del mio lui.

se il mio lui mi tradisse con una mia amica, sarei ferita a morte dal tradimento di lui e pure di lei!! 

o come nel caso di Eratò, una persona dentro casa. mi vengono i brividi.


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> dovrebbe leggere cosa hai passato e scritto all'inizio del tuo disagio e cosa si provava e sì perchè si viveva un dramma e si era consapevoli ma non se ne poteva fare a meno, poi mi chiedo ma lei carola se l'è posto il problema che anche lei poteva rinunciare al suo amico?


Si infatti ho chiuso io non ho aspettato che venisse inghiottito da un buco nero
Oleogrranma non giustificare  scelte tue aggrappandoti a chi ha fatto la stessa porcata 

X me è diverso tradire con l'uomo di una conoscente e frequentarli pure punto ed è evitabile o avete un giro di conoscenze coso limitato ?


----------



## Ross (1 Marzo 2016)

Per come la vedo io è tutta una questione di gradi: più il tradimento riguarda il proprio quotidiano, più è difficile da superare. Ci sono sfumature in ogni cosa...sta ad ognuno di noi essere abile a dare il giusto peso agli episodi.


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma il pelo di cosa?
> Ma tu lo sai se io ero a mio agio, se mi divertivo quando eravamo insieme tutto e 4? Quando ho potuto ho evitato come ha evitato lui quando non era possibile no.
> E passione o non passione non sono uscita di casa cercando qualcuno con cui scopare. Ci conoscevamo da due anni. Potevano evitarlo ? Certo. Ma abbiamo deciso di viverla.
> Fine.



Mi dispiace farfalla che fatica non esserti pure rilassata a tavola con loro tra un caffè e uno sgroppino immagino che sia stata dura è toccata a te sta disgrazia hai tutta la mia comprensione 

Per me è una gran porcata la peggio  nel peggio 
Fine


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> quello che ci divide non è il fatto che siamo entrambi traditori ma il solo fatto che tu hai confessato e noi no , non siamo stati scoperti e non ci siamo lavati il senso di colpa , se c'è stato, confessando.
> Per molti possiamo passare per egoisti ma non lo siamo perchè nessuno è eguale all'altro, cose che per te sono inusuali come la tua amica che è stata tradita e si frequentavano,per altri non è così perchè quando cìè stata la svolta con il tuo amico che ti ha fatto cedere penso che se ti fosse capitato qualcuno vicino che avresti desiderato non so se la tua moralità , anzi giudizio sarebbe stata così ferrea.
> vale sempre il detto bisogna viverle l'esperinze per dire non lo farò mai


Quante cazzate scusa ma dici che potresti essere mio Padre poi vieni fuori con ste perle

Va be  dai la
Pensiamo diversamente buona vita ciao


----------



## Pazzesco (1 Marzo 2016)

*NON CI CREDO*

Per quanto sia sempre stato innamorato della Pina, mia moglie, qualche anno fa mi presi una forte infatuazione per la signorina Silvani (anzi signora, era sposata) di turno, e pure ricambiato.

Il crescendo era tangibile, frasi, sguardi, sfioramenti, occasioni in cui casualmente ci si incontrava e momenti in cui deliberatamente ci si cercava.

Quando è stato il momento in cui ho sentito le farfalle nello stomaco ed i tempi parevano maturi per un livello di complicità diverso, le ho mandato un ipod con la 'nostra canzone' (come mai c'e' sempre una canzone di mezzo?) e con un incisione sul dorso.

L'ho poi chiamata per spiegarmi.

*scusate, ma all'ineluttabilità non ci credo
*


----------



## Nicka (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si infatti ho chiuso io non ho aspettato che venisse inghiottito da un buco nero
> Oleogrranma non giustificare  scelte tue aggrappandoti a chi ha fatto la stessa porcata
> 
> X me è diverso tradire con l'uomo di una conoscente e frequentarli pure punto ed è evitabile o avete un giro di conoscenze coso limitato ?


Carola, io a grandi linee sono d'accordo con te. Anche io mai mi sognerei di tradire con una persona amica...allo stesso modo non posso pensare di essere tradita con un'amica. Credo che ne impazzirei.
Però tu poni la questione sotto un altro aspetto, tu parli di giro di conoscenze limitato, come se una si svegliasse un giorno e decidesse di tradire perchè è una cosa figa...e quindi se c'ha sta voglia che le scappa dalle mutande sarebbe meglio che si cercasse qualcuno al di fuori del proprio giro.
Così però non è, non è che una (a parte alcuni casi) si sveglia e decide di tradire...si finisce a letto con una persona che piace (credo e spero), il problema è che le persone per reputarle interessanti le devi conoscere e spesso chi si conosce fa parte del proprio giro, quindi amici, parenti, colleghi, etc...


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Per quanto sia sempre stato inamorato della Pina, mia moglie, qualche anno fa mi presi una forte infatuazione per la signorina Silvani (anzi signora, era sposata) di turno, e pure ricambiato.
> 
> Il crescendo era tangibile, frasi, sguardi, sfioramenti, occasioni in cui casualmente ci si incontrava e momenti in cui deliberatamente ci si cercava.
> 
> ...


Tranquillo che non ci crede NESSUNO, e chi cerca di farlo credere all'altro/a è un/una mi-se-ra-bi-le.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi dispiace farfalla che fatica non esserti pure rilassata a tavola con loro tra un caffè e uno sgroppino immagino che sia stata dura è toccata a te sta disgrazia hai tutta la mia comprensione
> 
> Per me è una gran porcata la peggio  nel peggio
> Fine


L'ironia te la puoi mettere in quel posto.
Se stai cercando un confronto e che ti dia una versione bene altrimenti il sarcasmo lo trovò fuori luogo davvero 
Sei brava tu a ricostruirti l'imene per risultare ancora vergine.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

e 





banshee ha detto:


> non sono per niente d'accordo.
> 
> se il mio lui mi tradisse con un'estranea mi ferirebbe a morte il tradimento del mio lui.
> I
> ...


Ban ho già spiegato che per me un tradimento resta tale da tradita... Tradita dal mio uomo o da un'amica sempre di tradimento si tratta... Sto cercando di spostare il discorso sul piano del traditore, è sempre evitabile trovarsi nella situazione di farfalla e olo? Per quanto mi riguarda la mano sul fuoco non la metto su nulla, nel caso mi trovassi nella posizione in cui si sono trovati loro 
La vita fino ad ora mi ha soprattutto insegnato che talvolta le scelte sono diverse da come pensavo


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Carola, io a grandi linee sono d'accordo con te. Anche io mai mi sognerei di tradire con una persona amica...allo stesso modo non posso pensare di essere tradita con un'amica. Credo che ne impazzirei.
> Però tu poni la questione sotto un altro aspetto, tu parli di giro di conoscenze limitato, come se una si svegliasse un giorno e decidesse di tradire perchè è una cosa figa...e quindi se c'ha sta voglia che le scappa dalle mutande sarebbe meglio che si cercasse qualcuno al di fuori del proprio giro.
> Così però non è, non è che una (a parte alcuni casi) si sveglia e decide di tradire...si finisce a letto con una persona che piace (credo e spero), il problema è che le persone per reputarle interessanti le devi conoscere e spesso chi si conosce fa parte del proprio giro, quindi amici, parenti, colleghi, etc...


Si
La mia era un po una provocazione e sarà che io ho conoscenze che sono sempre state mie non ho però forza condiviso tutte le amicizie i colleghi con mio marito X fortuna dico anche perché non potrei mai vivere così in simbiosi io 

Ma ugualmente non potrei mai mai tradire con un uomo di cui frequento moglie figli ecc che ne conosco abitudini famigliari ne sedermi a Tavola come se niente fosse dopo o prima aver giocato Con il suo pisello allegramente e poi presentarmi  con il dolcino il sabato sera 

lo trovo aberrante 

Ci sono uomini che trovo affascinanti nel mio giro di amicizie ma mai mi lascerei andare punto


----------



## banshee (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e
> 
> Ban ho già spiegato che per me un tradimento resta tale da tradita... Tradita dal mio uomo o da un'amica sempre di tradimento si tratta... Sto cercando di spostare il discorso sul piano del traditore, è sempre evitabile trovarsi nella situazione di farfalla e olo? Per quanto mi riguarda la mano sul fuoco non la metto su nulla, nel caso mi trovassi nella posizione in cui si sono trovati loro
> La vita fino ad ora mi ha soprattutto insegnato che talvolta le scelte sono diverse da come pensavo


io ragiono così perchè come ho sempre detto - e mi sa che su questo siamo d'accordo  - non me la prenderei mai con l'amante e non capisco chi si incazza con il "terzo incomodo" come se fossi lui/lei il problema. Il problema è chi tradisce TE, non il terzo..

quando sono stata tradita, lei era un'estranea, io me la sono presa con lui e l'ho mollato. 
ma tradita dall'uomo con l'amica è doppio tradimento! starei male per lui e per lei, e lì sì che me l'andrei a prendere pure con l'amante...

sull'evitabile, concordo con te. io non ho mai tradito e ora come ora dico "non lo farò mai". ma ora. non so mica come sarò in futuro, cosa mi accadrà, come potrei diventare...


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ironia te la puoi mettere in quel posto.
> Se stai cercando un confronto e che ti dia una versione bene altrimenti il sarcasmo lo trovò fuori luogo davvero
> Sei brava tu a ricostruirti l'imene per risultare ancora vergine.


Sei volgare tutto qui

Non cerco confronto con te farfalla stai pure nella tua bagna


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Carola, io a grandi linee sono d'accordo con te. Anche io mai mi sognerei di tradire con una persona amica...allo stesso modo non posso pensare di essere tradita con un'amica. Credo che ne impazzirei.
> Però tu poni la questione sotto un altro aspetto, tu parli di giro di conoscenze limitato, come se una si svegliasse un giorno e decidesse di tradire perchè è una cosa figa...e quindi se c'ha sta voglia che le scappa dalle mutande sarebbe meglio che si cercasse qualcuno al di fuori del proprio giro.
> Così però non è, non è che una (a parte alcuni casi) si sveglia e decide di tradire...si finisce a letto con una persona che piace (credo e spero), il problema è che le persone per reputarle interessanti le devi conoscere e spesso chi si conosce fa parte del proprio giro, quindi amici, parenti, colleghi, etc...


Quando le stesse cose dette in un modo diverso sono da quotare e non da mandare a fare in culo 
Grazie Nicka


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Sei volgare tutto qui
> 
> Non cerco confronto con te farfalla stai pure nella tua bagna


Scusa pensavo che un forum servisse a confrontarsi, se non cerchi un confronto perchè mi quoti
Pensavo cercassi di capire. Io di solito lo faccio con chi la pensa diversamente da me
Invece tu che giudichi in quel modo non sei volgare vero?


----------



## Ross (1 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> ..........
> Così però non è, non è che una (a parte alcuni casi) si sveglia e decide di tradire...si finisce a letto con una persona che piace (credo e spero), il problema è che le persone per reputarle interessanti le devi conoscere e spesso chi si conosce fa parte del proprio giro, quindi amici, parenti, colleghi, etc...


Il punto è anche questo...non penso si scelga su carta di tradire. È un percorso che in qualche momento ha un inizio.
Non credo neppure che la trombata di una notte con una sconosciuta sia frutto del caso: in certe situazioni non ci si finisce se non si vuole.


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si infatti ho chiuso io non ho aspettato che venisse inghiottito da un buco nero
> Oleogrranma non giustificare  scelte tue aggrappandoti a chi ha fatto la stessa porcata
> 
> X me è diverso tradire con l'uomo di una conoscente e frequentarli pure punto ed è evitabile o avete un giro di conoscenze coso limitato ?


olo non ololeo mi sa di olio.
Ecco hai detto bene.... porcata e fin qui non ci piove , ma hai sentito mai mi è partita la brocca?
vedo che scrivi dal cellulare come al solito parole mozziccate come dimo a roma, comunque siamo fermi alle nostre posizioni si vede che per noi va bene così( ma mica tanto bene eh) rispetta anche noi come rispettiamo te:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io ragiono così perchè come ho sempre detto - e mi sa che su questo siamo d'accordo  - non me la prenderei mai con l'amante e non capisco chi si incazza con il "terzo incomodo" come se fossi lui/lei il problema. Il problema è chi tradisce TE, non il terzo..
> 
> quando sono stata tradita, lei era un'estranea, io me la sono presa con lui e l'ho mollato.
> ma tradita dall'uomo con l'amica è doppio tradimento! starei male per lui e per lei, e lì sì che me l'andrei a prendere pure con l'amante...
> ...


Ecco hai capito cosa intendo  le proprie convinzioni e principi tocca perseguirli tenendo presente che potremmo essere messe a dura prova dagli eventi


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa pensavo che un forum servisse a confrontarsi, se non cerchi un confronto perchè mi quoti
> Pensavo cercassi di capire. Io di solito lo faccio con chi la pensa diversamente da me
> Invece tu che giudichi in quel modo non sei volgare vero?


Tu non cerchi confronto tu vuoi far in modo che le tue scelte o errori vengano compresi invece X me ci sono regole inviolabili una di queste è tradire un'amicizia o anche solo banale conoscenza e scoparmi Il suo uomo e continuare a fare con lei come se nulla fosse uscendo in 4 è tutta quelle serie di puttanate evitabili tra le altre cose solo che se non vuoi essere sgamata ti tocca la recita 

Mi fa letteralmente schifo tutto questo 

That's it.

vado a finire di cucire L imene 
Che signora complimenti !!


----------



## Nicka (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si
> La mia era un po una provocazione e sarà che io ho conoscenze che sono sempre state mie non ho però forza condiviso tutte le amicizie i colleghi con mio marito X fortuna dico anche perché non potrei mai vivere così in simbiosi io
> 
> Ma ugualmente non potrei mai mai tradire con un uomo di cui frequento moglie figli ecc che ne conosco abitudini famigliari ne sedermi a Tavola come se niente fosse dopo o prima aver giocato Con il suo pisello allegramente e poi presentarmi  con il dolcino il sabato sera
> ...


Anche io ho conoscenze che sono solo mie e allo stesso modo il mio compagno, la simbiosi non mi è mai piaciuta e ho sempre messo in chiaro che ognuno deve avere i propri spazi di "libertà", non sopporterei di essere costretta in un rapporto nel quale il 100% viene fatto insieme. Mi sembrerebbe una gabbia, limite mio.
E ti posso dire che a livello mentale anche io penso che non potrei MAI farlo, il grande problema è che nel corso della vita ho capito che MAI non esiste. Ora, questo non vuol dire mica nulla, non ho mai reputato il compagno di una mia amica "scopabile", ai miei occhi perdono tutti l'aura di maschio scopabile, ma davvero non mi è mai mai mai capitata la situazione per cui avrei potuto perdere la testa. Per fortuna aggiungo.
Ma davvero, può capitare di invaghirsi di qualcuno che si conosce, io oggi dico che mi fermerei, ma non mi sento di dire che non lo farò mai aggiungendo critiche feroci a chi ha avuto questa esperienza. 
Fermo restando sempre che è una cosa che trovo gravissima anche io eh...


----------



## Nicka (1 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Il punto è anche questo...non penso si scelga su carta di tradire. È un percorso che in qualche momento ha un inizio.
> *Non credo neppure che la trombata di una notte con una sconosciuta sia frutto del caso: in certe situazioni non ci si finisce se non si vuole.*


Ah su questo non ci piove.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Tu non cerchi confronto tu vuoi far in modo che le tue scelte o errori vengano compresi invece X me ci sono regole inviolabili una di queste è tradire un'amicizia o anche solo banale conoscenza e scoparmi Il suo uomo e continuare a fare con lei come se nulla fosse uscendo in 4 è tutta quelle serie di puttanate evitabili tra le altre cose solo che se non vuoi essere sgamata ti tocca la recita
> 
> Mi fa letteralmente schifo tutto questo
> 
> ...


No no non voglio che venga compresa. Ci mancherebbe. Dico solo come l'ho vissuta. 
Sai io riesco ad essere onesta con me stessa. Raramente me la racconto
IO


----------



## banshee (1 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche io ho conoscenze che sono solo mie e allo stesso modo il mio compagno, la simbiosi non mi è mai piaciuta e ho sempre messo in chiaro che ognuno deve avere i propri spazi di "libertà", non sopporterei di essere costretta in un rapporto nel quale il 100% viene fatto insieme. Mi sembrerebbe una gabbia, limite mio.
> E ti posso dire che a livello mentale anche io penso che non potrei MAI farlo, il grande problema è che nel corso della vita ho capito che MAI non esiste. Ora, questo non vuol dire mica nulla, non ho mai reputato il compagno di una mia amica "scopabile", ai miei occhi perdono tutti l'aura di maschio scopabile, ma davvero non mi è mai mai mai capitata la situazione per cui avrei potuto perdere la testa. Per fortuna aggiungo.
> Ma davvero, può capitare di invaghirsi di qualcuno che si conosce, io oggi dico che mi fermerei, ma non mi sento di dire che non lo farò mai aggiungendo critiche feroci a chi ha avuto questa esperienza.
> Fermo restando sempre che è una cosa che trovo gravissima anche io eh...


quoto tutto. 

da "ipotetica traditrice" (cioè immedesimandomi in chi tradisce) posso pensare che può capitare, e probabilmente è più facile invaghirsi di una persona che si conosce e si frequenta piuttosto che di un estraneo..e come dicevo qualche post più su "mai dire mai".

da "ipotetica tradita", immedesimandomi in chi scopre il tradimento, non lo sopporterei. mi conosco, e se scoprissi che il mio lui mi tradisce con una mia amica andrei fuori di testa, più che se scoprissi che è un'estranea..


----------



## Nicka (1 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto tutto.
> 
> da "ipotetica traditrice" (cioè immedesimandomi in chi tradisce) posso pensare che può capitare, e probabilmente è più facile invaghirsi di una persona che si conosce e si frequenta piuttosto che di un estraneo..e come dicevo qualche post più su "mai dire mai".
> 
> *da "ipotetica tradita", immedesimandomi in chi scopre il tradimento, non lo sopporterei. mi conosco, e se scoprissi che il mio lui mi tradisce con una mia amica andrei fuori di testa, più che se scoprissi che è un'estranea..*


Io corco di mazzate lei e lui...


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no non voglio che venga compresa. Ci mancherebbe. Dico solo come l'ho vissuta.
> Sai io riesco ad essere onesta con me stessa. Raramente me la racconto
> IO




Certo certo si come no 
X me qui dentro sei tra quelle che se la racconta di più senza offesa e credo anche X sopravvivenza quindi comprensibile


----------



## banshee (1 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io corco di mazzate lei e lui...


ecco appunto, io non lo volevo dì :rotfl:evito di comprarmi il sacco, in quel caso..


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non sono per niente d'accordo.
> 
> se il mio lui mi tradisse con un'estranea mi ferirebbe a morte il tradimento del mio lui.
> 
> ...


Il mio ex mi ha tradita con la mia migliore amica dell'epoca, testimone di matrimonio (ah ah) e madrina di cresima, sposata pure lei. In casa nostra, per la serie tù verm is megl' che uan. Sono finiti alla monnezza entrambi, nonostante lei, a distanza di più di vent'anni ancora cerchi di prodigarsi, le poche volte che le capito a tiro perchè la fuggo come la peste, in spiegazioni ridicole, tipo (udite udite) che ai tempi aveva un altro amante e che col mio ex ci giochicchiava solamente perchè lui le rompeva le palle. Mi circondavo di una bella manica di mentecatti e non me ne rendevo conto, non abbastanza. Se succedesse ora con qualcuna che frequentiamo insieme non sarebbe più tragico che con un'estranea, sono solo due tradimenti al prezzo di uno, ben distinti. Non penso all'aggravante della quotidianità condivisa, in fondo andarsi a chiudere nel cesso di un ristorante durante una cenetta intima fra noi per messaggiare con l'amante non è lo stesso? Cosa cambia  ai fini della gravità del tradimento? Sempre il pensiero e magari il desiderio verso un'altra sono rivolti, che sia presente o che sia a mille km di distanza non è sostanziale; sempre di finzione con me si tratta, sempre  ipocrisia se continuo a sentirmi dire di essere amata è, sempre di falsità mi si nutre. Il boccone è più amaro nel caso di un'amica perchè contestuale a quello del marito, solo per questo, non per la qualità, chè un tradimento è sempre tale, amica o estranea.


----------



## banshee (1 Marzo 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Il mio ex mi ha tradita con la mia migliore amica dell'epoca, testimone di matrimonio (ah ah) e madrina di cresima, sposata pure lei. In casa nostra, per la serie tù verm is megl' che uan. Sono finiti alla monnezza entrambi, nonostante lei, a distanza di più di vent'anni ancora cerchi di prodigarsi, le poche volte che le capito a tiro perchè la fuggo come la peste, in spiegazioni ridicole, tipo (udite udite) che ai tempi aveva un altro amante e che col mio ex ci giochicchiava solamente perchè lui le rompeva le palle. Mi circondavo di una bella manica di mentecatti e non me ne rendevo conto, non abbastanza. Se succedesse ora con qualcuna che frequentiamo insieme non sarebbe più tragico che con un'estranea, *sono solo due tradimenti al prezzo di uno, ben distinti.* Non penso all'aggravante della quotidianità condivisa, in fondo andarsi a chiudere nel cesso di un ristorante durante una cenetta intima fra noi per messaggiare con l'amante non è lo stesso? Cosa cambia  ai fini della gravità del tradimento? Sempre il pensiero e magari il desiderio verso un'altra sono rivolti, che sia presente o che sia a mille km di distanza non è sostanziale; sempre di finzione con me si tratta, sempre  ipocrisia se continuo a sentirmi dire di essere amata è, sempre di falsità mi si nutre. *Il boccone è più amaro nel caso di un'amica perchè contestuale a quello del marito, solo per questo, non per la qualità, chè un tradimento è sempre tale, amica o estranea.*


il neretto, è quello che intendevo. il tradimento è doppio e mi farebbe molto più male perchè investendo tanto nell'amicizia mi sentirei presa per il culo a 3000.
io sono stata tradita con un'estranea, pace, quella manco mi conosceva, non mi doveva nulla, il fedifrago era lui e basta. con un'amica non reggerei il colpo del doppio tradimento e penso sclererei di più..poi non lo so, mi auguro di non saperlo mai.

ps la tua ex amica... che schifo


----------



## Pazzesco (1 Marzo 2016)

*Je suis bacchettone*

visto il titolo ed il contenuto, so che c'è chi avrà un coccolone per il dejà vu' ma sintetizzo le posizioni e dico la mia:

c'è chi dice che si può fare uno sconociuto una volta e pazienza
chi tollera Il fatto che ti scopi uno non ma non del tuo giro
che si fuò fottere uno della tua cerchia purchè non lo frequenti con marito e con I figli 
che però se proprio proprio non riesci ad evitare di frequentarlo con I tuoi, pazienza, ma almeno devi avere sensi di colpa....


ragazzi mi pare di sentire Crozza

QUANDO TI SPOSI CON UNO GLI DEVI ALMENO ONESTA' e o gli dici duepuntiapertelevirgolette "IO MI CERCO UN ALTRO" per scopare , per avere passione, per trasgressione, perchè non mi basti, perchè non mi basto, ...., altrimenti è una *vergogna *che si chiama *tradimento*, o lo molli e fai quello che ti pare.

Tutte le altre situazioni sono di compromesso (dove compromesso è il participio passato di compromettere = guastare/rovinare)

ps. l'aver messo tutto al maschile è un caso



Il problema è la debolezza


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto tutto.
> 
> da "ipotetica traditrice" (cioè immedesimandomi in chi tradisce) posso pensare che può capitare, e probabilmente è più facile invaghirsi di una persona che si conosce e si frequenta piuttosto che di un estraneo..e come dicevo qualche post più su "mai dire mai".
> 
> *da "ipotetica tradita", immedesimandomi in chi scopre il tradimento, non lo sopporterei. mi conosco, e se scoprissi che il mio lui mi tradisce con una mia amica andrei fuori di testa, più che se scoprissi che è un'estranea.*.



Su questo non ci sono dubbi secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Certo certo si come no
> X me qui dentro sei tra quelle che se la racconta di più senza offesa e credo anche X sopravvivenza quindi comprensibile


Figurati se mi offendo
Non ho fatto 3 anni di terapia per nulla.


----------



## Pazzesco (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Tu non cerchi confronto tu vuoi far in modo che le tue scelte o errori vengano compresi invece X me ci sono regole inviolabili una di queste è tradire un'amicizia o anche solo banale conoscenza e scoparmi Il suo uomo e continuare a fare con lei come se nulla fosse uscendo in 4 è tutta quelle serie di puttanate evitabili tra le altre cose solo che se non vuoi essere sgamata ti tocca la recita
> 
> Mi fa letteralmente schifo tutto questo
> 
> ...


posti una foto o un tutorial su youtube?


----------



## Tessa (1 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io corco di mazzate lei e lui...


Se ricapitasse li accomoderei entrambi fuori dalla mia vita senza dire una parola.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Tu non cerchi confronto tu vuoi far in modo che le tue scelte o errori vengano compresi invece X me ci sono regole inviolabili una di queste è tradire un'amicizia o anche solo banale conoscenza e scoparmi Il suo uomo e continuare a fare con lei come se nulla fosse uscendo in 4 è tutta quelle serie di puttanate evitabili tra le altre cose solo che se non vuoi essere sgamata ti tocca la recita
> 
> Mi fa letteralmente schifo tutto questo
> 
> ...


Non mi sembri proriamente nella condizione per poter giudicare nessuno.... Avere una relazione extraconiugale non si decide in base alle amicizie comuni o meno, ma ad altro..
Se il tuo amante non era un amico di famiglia non hai diritto alla coppa della amante perfetta, cosi come se lo fosse stato non hai diritto alla coppa della zozza.
Ripeto.. Non mi sembri nella condizione per giudicare nessuno


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> posti una foto o un tutorial su youtube?




Ridiamo che fa bene


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mi sembri proriamente nella condizione per poter giudicare nessuno.... Avere una relazione extraconiugale non si decide in base alle amicizie comuni o meno, ma ad altro..
> Se il tuo amante non era un amico di famiglia non hai diritto alla coppa della amante perfetta, cosi come se lo fosse stato non hai diritto alla coppa della zozza.
> Ripeto.. Non mi sembri nella condizione per giudicare nessuno


Guarda non voglio nessuna coppa ma mi sento di giudicare uno schifo certi atteggiamenti più di altri 
X altro giudico uno schifo pure il mio attenzione non sono una santa e sai che noia forse anche se vi erano presupposti un po diversi vedi un marito che vive in un altro continente (non cenavo con lui se non una volta al mese figurarsi con amante e figli e moglie suoi ) ma sempre zozzeria resta infatti ho confessato e mi sono separata opla '


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Guarda non voglio nessuna coppa ma mi sento di giudicare uno schifo certi atteggiamenti più di altri
> X altro giudico uno schifo pure il mio attenzione non sono una santa e sai che noia forse anche se vi erano presupposti un po diversi vedi un marito che vive in un altro continente (non cenavo con lui se non una volta al mese figurarsi con amante e figli e moglie suoi ) ma sempre zozzeria resta infatti ho confessato e mi sono separata opla '


Se giudichi uno schifo pure il tuo (e questo ti fa onore, ai miei occhi) cerca se puoi di rispettare te stessa non giudicando uno schifo  quello che altri al posto tuo ma con situazioni simili, riescono ad accettare senza schifarsi di loro stessi.

Schifando gli altri  getti solo su di loro tutto lo schifo che provi per te...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e
> 
> Ban ho già spiegato che per me un tradimento resta tale da tradita... Tradita dal mio uomo o da un'amica sempre di tradimento si tratta... Sto cercando di spostare il discorso sul piano del traditore, è sempre evitabile trovarsi nella situazione di farfalla e olo? Per quanto mi riguarda la mano sul fuoco non la metto su nulla, nel caso mi trovassi nella posizione in cui si sono trovati loro
> La vita fino ad ora mi ha soprattutto insegnato che talvolta le scelte sono diverse da come pensavo


Essendo una pluritradita prevalentemente con conoscenti e amiche, posso dire che difficilmente una dice di no, proprio perché è un tabù si immagina che se uno ci prova è perché travolto da straordinaria e irrefrenabile passione e questo è irresistibile. Quelle poche che hanno detto di no credo che fosse perché proprio lo schifavano.

E vi garantisco che non è Brad Pitt.


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se giudichi uno schifo pure il tuo (e questo ti fa onore, ai miei occhi) cerca se puoi di rispettare te stessa non giudicando uno schifo  quello che altri al posto tuo ma con situazioni simili, riescono ad accettare senza schifarsi di loro stessi.
> 
> Schifando gli altri  getti solo su di loro tutto lo schifo che provi per te...


Sei un po contorto marzullo 
Comunque no mi sento libera di giudicare se considero una cosa uno schifo pazienza limite mio io poi non credo a chi dice io non giudico 

È insito  nell essere umano farlo e poi negare di averlo fatto


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se giudichi uno schifo pure il tuo (e questo ti fa onore, ai miei occhi) cerca se puoi di rispettare te stessa non giudicando uno schifo  quello che altri al posto tuo ma con situazioni simili, riescono ad accettare senza schifarsi di loro stessi.
> 
> Schifando gli altri  getti solo su di loro tutto lo schifo che provi per te...


Provo schifo X cosa ho fatto non X me stessa e diverso


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Essendo una pluritradita prevalentemente con conoscenti e amiche, posso dire che difficilmente una dice di no, proprio perché è un tabù si immagina che se uno ci prova è perché travolto da straordinaria e irrefrenabile passione e questo è irresistibile. Quelle poche che hanno detto di no credo che fosse perché proprio lo schifavano.
> 
> E vi garantisco che non è Brad Pitt.


Ma dai non ci credo brunetta che una donna possa rincoglionitsi così ..che sfigata sei a credere una Cosa simile come passione incontrollabile  X te ...una che non è mai stata considerata 
Non ci vorre credere che esistano donne così anche se a be pensarci quella con cui la mia amica è stata tradita  potrebbe appartenere al genere che non le pare vero 
Nemmeno lui e brad pitt adesso poi dalla tensione gli si è pure  alzata la pressione e la mia amica  dice si facesse curare dalla sua amata ...che invece gambeeeeee


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Provo schifo X cosa ho fatto non X me stessa e diverso


Cerca di accettarlo.. Anche se può far schifo.
E di scusarti.. Considerandolo una cosa a cui comunque non hai saputo o potuto rinunciare..
Rispettando l errore senza considerarlo schifo, ti rispetti di piu
E ti sarà più naturale magari non considerare cosi schifoso ciò che altri in modo simile o diverso hanno fatto


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Se ricapitasse li accomoderei entrambi fuori dalla mia vita senza dire una parola.


Questa è la migliore vendetta


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma dai non ci credo brunetta che una donna possa rincoglionitsi così ..che sfigata sei a credere una Cosa simile come passione incontrollabile  X te ...una che non è mai stata considerata
> Non ci vorre credere che esistano donne così anche se a be pensarci quella con cui la mia amica è stata tradita  potrebbe appartenere al genere che non le pare vero
> Nemmeno lui e brad pitt adesso poi dalla tensione gli si è pure  alzata la pressione e la mia amica  dice si facesse curare dalla sua amata ...che invece gambeeeeee



Io parlo di fatti. Certamente qualcuna era amorale, ma altre sono rimaste coinvolte.
Certamente erano convinte di essere uniche e di avere fatto perdere la testa a un uomo integerrimo, quale appariva.
Del resto il maggior afrodisiaco è il desiderio dell'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cerca di accettarlo.. Anche se può far schifo.
> E di scusarti.. Considerandolo una cosa a cui comunque non hai saputo o potuto rinunciare..
> Rispettando l errore senza considerarlo schifo, ti rispetti di piu
> E ti sarà più naturale magari non considerare cosi schifoso ciò che altri in modo simile o diverso hanno fatto


Diciamo che ci sono aggravanti o attenuanti.

Quello che facciamo noi ha sempre attenuanti.
Come dicevi bene prima, e non posso darti il verde che vorrei.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che ci sono aggravanti o attenuanti.
> 
> Quello che facciamo noi ha sempre attenuanti.
> Come dicevi bene prima, e non posso darti il verde che vorrei.


Lo so che non puoi.. Ma io aspetto.... 
Anche se non arriverà.. Io aspetto..


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Provo schifo X cosa ho fatto non X me stessa e diverso


Ma questo schifo per il tradimento quando lo hai provato? E appurato che lo hai considerato uno schifo non hai smesso di tradire? non tradirai mai più certamente


----------



## oro.blu (1 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Carola,
> lungi da me fare predicozzi a chicchessìa.
> Ho tradito e sono stato tradito, ma l'alibi del 'un pò se lo merita' mi ha sempre fatto ribrezzo e non l'ho mai utilizzata.
> Perchè mi sa tanto di scusa, quando non addirittura di colpevolizzazione dell'altro per giustificare un atto estremamente scorretto che è posto in essere da noi e solo da noi.


quoto..


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma questo schifo per il tradimento quando lo hai provato? E appurato che lo hai considerato uno schifo non hai smesso di tradire? non tradirai mai più certamente


L ho provato Dopo un po X la menzogna 
Subito mi sembrava un regalo X me stessa 
Ma il dire balle quello non riuscivo mi sentivo sporca 

Non ho avuto nemmeno tanto bisogno di dire bugie vivendo lontano io ho ampio margine di uscite basta organizzarmi sono un po come una single 

Lo schifo non è la storia in se che mi ha dato tanto se
Non altro un uomo meraviglioso che mi vuole
Bene ma per il muoversi di nascosto alle spalle di un altra persona 

Poi sono trasparente mi si leggeva in faccia che qualcosa non andava a casa qnd si vedeva ero fredda non riesco a vivere sdoppiata 

Però per un po' sono andata avanti era più forte il Piacere evidentemente poi non c'è L ho fatta più


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> quoto..



Ma cosa quoti che non fai altro?!


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> quoto..


Ho capito

Ma se ti chiedo
 basta torna casa viviamo insieme molla un po la super carriera non c'è bisogno di tutto questo insomma ....se ti dico che ho bisogno di altro
Che cerchero altro e tu non cambi non molli rimandi in eterno ...

Ragazzi provare X credere vivere da soli con figli  lavoro anche nei week end 
Cambia un po sapete...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho capito
> 
> Ma se ti chiedo
> basta torna casa viviamo insieme molla un po la super carriera non c'è bisogno di tutto questo insomma ....se ti dico che ho bisogno di altro
> ...


Non dubito sia difficile e soprattutto sfiancante vedere che l'altro non raccoglie la richiesta di fermarsi e rivedere il rapporto di coppia


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non dubito sia difficile e soprattutto sfiancante vedere che l'altro non raccoglie la richiesta di fermarsi e rivedere il rapporto di coppia


Più che altro è pesante stare sempre soli 

Anche con un tenore di vita alto e aiuti
Va be andata dai

Buona giornata


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Più che altro è pesante stare sempre soli
> 
> Anche con un tenore di vita alto e aiuti
> Va be andata dai
> ...


Ma da separata sei ugualmente sola, anzi di più. E allora?


----------



## Ross (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho capito
> 
> Ma se ti chiedo
> basta torna casa viviamo insieme molla un po la super carriera non c'è bisogno di tutto questo insomma ....se ti dico che ho bisogno di altro
> ...


Scusa Carola, ma prima di trovarti qualcuno, non ti era mai capitato di 'minacciare' tuo marito, fare in modo che si rendesse conto che una donna sola (single) per il 99% della tua vita? A dirgli che se rimanevi sola, in qualche modo avresti sentito la necessità di avere un uomo accanto?

Quando le cose non andavano bene per periodi lunghi, io dicevo a mia moglie a cosa stavamo andando incontro, come sarebbe potuta andare a finire tra noi se non fossimo riusciti a mettere le cose a posto. 
Poi la storia è andata come è andata: io non ho combinato un cavolo, mentre lei flirtava amorevolmente (o scopava meno platonicamente, purtroppo ancora non riesco a capirlo) con un verme viscido.


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma da separata sei ugualmente sola, anzi di più. E allora?


Di più ?
Come prima caso mai con qualche momento X me quando torna se mai compatibilmente con impegni sportivi figli 

Non potevo andare avanti a non essere felice. E non condividere un progetto di vita 
Ed accettare mancanze dimenticanze anche solo le telefonate ai figli perché  in riunione dopo che sei via da un mese 

Mi sono rotta i coglioni ecco 

Sola ma più serena non mi aspetto più nulla da lui
Che ovviamente adesso vorrebbe rivedere tutto compreso suo rientro perché si è reso conto che si sta perdendo tutto 

Probabilmente credeva che avrei ceduto e l avrei seguito

Poi da una sorte mi fa tenerezza perché lui non è sto manager tutto  di un pezzo lo conosco bene


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Scusa Carola, ma prima di trovarti qualcuno, non ti era mai capitato di 'minacciare' tuo marito, fare in modo che si rendesse conto che una donna sola (single) per il 99% della tua vita? A dirgli che se rimanevi sola, in qualche modo avresti sentito la necessità di avere un uomo accanto?
> 
> Quando le cose non andavano bene per periodi lunghi, io dicevo a mia moglie a cosa stavamo andando incontro, come sarebbe potuta andare a finire tra noi se non fossimo riusciti a mettere le cose a posto.
> Poi la storia è andata come è andata: io non ho combinato un cavolo, mentre lei flirtava amorevolmente (o scopava meno platonicamente, purtroppo ancora non riesco a capirlo) con un verme viscido.


Certo che sì X anni!!!!!
Lui non è stupido ne cattivo
Egoista e molto in carriera 
Cresciuto con un padre simile e una mamma che ben accettava tiro questo appagata dall essere casalinga e benestante 

Ha sbagliato solo donna sai quante magari al
Posto mio avrebbero fatto salti di gioia 
Sole E Molto benestanti perche chiaramente il rovescio della medaglia di certi ruoli sono gli stipendi 

Ripeto lui si è trovato in un ingranaggio e non ha saputo mettere un piede fuori e frenare
Forse è impossibile
Forse ti gratifica
Forse io non ero abbastanza docile e accogliente e faccio scappare 
Non so


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Certo che sì X anni!!!!!
> Lui non è stupido ne cattivo
> Egoista e molto in carriera
> Cresciuto con un padre simile e una mamma che ben accettava tiro questo appagata dall essere casalinga e benestante
> ...


Però non si può sposare un calciatore e lamentarsi che non sta a casa la domenica.


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non si può sposare un calciatore e lamentarsi che non sta a casa la domenica.


O che balle Brunetta 
 hoSposato un ragazzo in gamba che poi è diventato un manager anche eliche si è dedicato solo a quello io L
Ho sempre sollevato da tutto il resto 

Nessuno ti obbliga ad accettare di vivere a 7 ore di aereo da casa con tre figli si fanno rinunce 

Io potrei andare a Parigi in sede e fare cose piu fighe e non lo faccio
I miei figli  stanno bene qui qui ho mia
Mamma eccecc 

Le Mogli dei calciatori poi non lavorano e li seguono io si e ho studiato tanto quanto lui perché  dovrei rinunciare ?
Posto che L Ho già seguito Due volte 
Posto che ci sarà sempre chi ti offrirà di più e allora che si fa si riparte ogni volta
Comunque
Questo lo ha capito anche lui adesso ma X se stesso si sta perdendo suo figlio più piccolo faccia lui 
Perché poi un ragazzino se ne fa una ragione di vedere suo padre tre gg al Mese 
Forse i calciatori lavorano la
Domenica  ma in settimana ti assicuro
Sono presenti
I miei figli vedono il padre  da due anni 5 gg al  Mese tolto agosto e Natale

vado Vah X un giorno che non lavoro mi rilasso

Ciao


----------



## Ross (1 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non si può sposare un calciatore e lamentarsi che non sta a casa la domenica.





Carola ha detto:


> O che balle Brunetta
> ...


 Bello scambio!


Comunque Carola, pensi sia possibile rimettere insieme i cocci? Credi di riuscire a dargli un'opportunità o è un discorso che hai già superato?


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Bello scambio!
> 
> 
> Comunque Carola, pensi sia possibile rimettere insieme i cocci? Credi di riuscire a dargli un'opportunità o è un discorso che hai già superato?


Mi dispiace ma non credo le persone possano cambiare 
E ci siamo fatti tanto male


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mi sembri proriamente nella condizione per poter giudicare nessuno.... Avere una relazione extraconiugale non si decide in base alle amicizie comuni o meno, ma ad altro..
> Se il tuo amante non era un amico di famiglia non hai diritto alla coppa della amante perfetta, cosi come se lo fosse stato non hai diritto alla coppa della zozza.
> Ripeto.. Non mi sembri nella condizione per giudicare nessuno


sagge parole


----------



## oro.blu (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho capito
> 
> Ma se ti chiedo
> basta torna casa viviamo insieme molla un po la super carriera non c'è bisogno di tutto questo insomma ....se ti dico che ho bisogno di altro
> ...


Carola, guarda che mio marito senza super carriera, mi ha sempre lasciato da sola, esce alle 7 di mattina e rientra alle 21... il sabato rientra alle 18. La domenica dipende alle volte va al lavoro anche alla domenica.
Poi alle volte va via per lavoro in media ogni due settimane e sta via 2/3 giorni nei quali nemmeno telefona, se lo chiamo io mi risponde che non ha tempo...
secondo te non capisco?
Io semplicemente non condivido il pensiero che è colpa loro.
Se abbiamo bisogno d'altro è solo una volontà nostra. evidentemente loro non hanno bisogno d'altro che quanto ci danno.
A noi non basta. Ma è perché NOI sentiamo il bisogno di altro. E glielo puoi spiegare in tutti i modi del mondo, ma se non sono in grado di capire non glielo farai capire, se per loro quanto ti danno è il massimo è il massimo.


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2016)

Non esiste il concetto per cui se ci piace una persona o se ci parte il frenulo per ella automaticamente diventiamo incontrollati e non più raziocinanti e di conseguenza irresponsabili a tal punto da non prevedere le conseguenze del nostro agire.
Non è che non si può dire no anche quando si è fortemente attirati da una persona.

Non lo si vuole.

E quindi si coglie l'occasione quando arriva, quando si presenta, per stare bene noi fregandocene di quel che potrebbe accadere se.
Diamo dignità alla nostra volontà, che non è mai succube di niente.

Non tradiamo (impersonale) perché innamorati, non perché vogliamo sperimentare, non perché ci fa piacere essere adulati, non perché sentiamo un'irresistibile attrazione verso qualcuno, non perché è capitato, non perché siamo soli, non perché facciamo poco sesso, non perché siamo stati traditi o siamo trascurati...
Tradiamo perché decidiamo di fare una cosa per noi.


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ragazzi provare X credere vivere da soli con figli  lavoro anche nei week end
> Cambia un po sapete...





Carola ha detto:


> Più che altro è pesante stare sempre soli
> 
> Anche con un tenore di vita alto e aiuti
> Va be andata dai
> ...


A me 'ste paternali, giudizi, l'ergersi a proclamare cosa sia schifoso e cosa invece ha delle attenuanti etc etc mi fanno rotolare le braccia fin sotto ai garages. Aldilà del tuo cerchio di solitudine e lamentele e tradimenti c'è tutto un mondo di cui non hai la più pallida idea; pare che solo tu segui i tuoi figli e avevi il marito lontano e ti annoi e ti affatichi a seguirli. Lasciatelo dire: due palle infinite. Orticaria a leggerti.


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Carola, guarda che mio marito senza super carriera, mi ha sempre lasciato da sola, esce alle 7 di mattina e rientra alle 21... il sabato rientra alle 18. La domenica dipende alle volte va al lavoro anche alla domenica.
> Poi alle volte va via per lavoro in media ogni due settimane e sta via 2/3 giorni nei quali nemmeno telefona, se lo chiamo io mi risponde che non ha tempo...
> secondo te non capisco?
> Io semplicemente non condivido il pensiero che è colpa loro.
> ...


Liberissimi di fare cosa credono della loro
Vita ed io della mia
Infatti per evitare dicercare altro altrove mi sono separata sa mai che miTornasse la voglia 
X stare insieme con due vite in due paesi divesi credimi Che cambia dalla tua realtà  che io ho provato e non è la stessa cosa 
guarda che tornasse la sera  pure tardi sarebbe già un passo avanti credimi qnd ero via con lui usciva la Mattina e Tornava la sera viaggiava in tutto il
Mondo ma nulla come non vedersi mai X 4 settimane al mese e qnd arriva i tre gg volano

Poi dici dici
ma tu non sei quella che ha cercato su un sito compagnia ?
Non è una critica ma vedi un po che qualcosa scatena sta assenza
Mio figlio ha preso le distanze dal
Padre per non soffrire dice la psicologa forse stessa cosa feci io 

con Questo non cerco GIUDTIFICAZIONI zoccola sono e zoccola sono stata sia chiaro


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A me 'ste paternali, giudizi, l'ergersi a proclamare cosa sia schifoso e cosa invece ha delle attenuanti etc etc mi fanno rotolare le braccia fin sotto ai garages. Aldilà del tuo cerchio di solitudine e lamentele e tradimenti c'è tutto un mondo di cui non hai la più pallida idea; pare che solo tu segui i tuoi figli e avevi il marito lontano e ti annoi e ti affatichi a seguirli. *Lasciatelo dire: due palle infinite. Orticaria a leggerti.*


quello evidenziato non mi piace  ma quello che dici all'inizio si , il mondo è pieno di chi tradisce e anche di chi è solo in casa perchè il marito è lontano , e non tutti tradiscono se capita almeno assumiamoci le nostre responsabilità


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A me 'ste paternali, giudizi, l'ergersi a proclamare cosa sia schifoso e cosa invece ha delle attenuanti etc etc mi fanno rotolare le braccia fin sotto ai garages. Aldilà del tuo cerchio di solitudine e lamentele e tradimenti c'è tutto un mondo di cui non hai la più pallida idea; pare che solo tu segui i tuoi figli e avevi il marito lontano e ti annoi e ti affatichi a seguirli. Lasciatelo dire: due palle infinite. Orticaria a leggerti.


Mettiti una crema o non leggermi  non so che dirti se mi si chiede perché le
Cose non andavano rispondo non cerco attenuanti e neppure mi annoio 
Poi si mi fa schifo e tanto tradire un 'amica più che sciparmi  l'uomo di una sconosciuta e allora ?

Se tu sei felice nella tua relazione dopo esserti beccata le corna e stai ben così buon X te io sarei fuggita a gambe levate a me fanno venire orticaria quelle come te


----------



## Ross (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi dispiace ma non credo le persone possano cambiare
> E ci siamo fatti tanto male


Carola, le persone non cambiano, ma le condizioni del vostro rapporto si. Nel tuo caso potreste trasformarvi in una coppia con abitudini normali. 
In questo caso andrebbe tutto in rovina lo stesso o no? 
Giro la domanda: se non foste stati due estranei che hanno vissuto due vite lontane, sareste arrivati a farvi tutto questo male?


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> quello evidenziato non mi piace  ma quello che dici all'inizio si , il mondo è pieno di chi tradisce e anche di chi è solo in casa perchè il marito è lontano , e non tutti tradiscono se capita almeno assumiamoci le nostre responsabilità


Olo L ho fatto L ho detto e mi sono separata !

Tu assumiti le tue che stia lì ad invecchiare con una che ti fa bene il risotto ma non ti fa sesso e allora  ora cerchi altrove ma
X favore e fai la Paternale a me che ho 20anni meno di te 

Ma X favore !


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Carola, le persone non cambiano, ma le condizioni del vostro rapporto si. Nel tuo caso potreste trasformarvi in una coppia con abitudini normali.
> In questo caso andrebbe tutto in rovina lo stesso o no?
> Giro la domanda: se non foste stati due estranei che hanno vissuto due vite lontane, sareste arrivati a farvi tutto questo male?


No perché  io lo amavo semplicemente ero stanca di stare sola senza di lui forse un po esaurita 
Oh ma ops non si può dire no bisogna non lamentarsi mai qui e accettare di tutto invece che provare ad essere felici bisogna invecchiare male e accontentandosi e giustificando tutto


Ross non credo lui scenderebbe di ruolo non so e forse me lo rinfaccerebbe a vita 
È molto bravo un cranio nel suo mestiere 
Però molto anaffettivo ci sta Forse  e le due cose viaggiano di pari passo


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Olo L ho fatto L ho detto e mi sono separata !
> 
> Tu assumiti le tue che stia lì ad invecchiare con una che ti fa bene il risotto ma non ti fa sesso e allora  ora cerchi altrove ma
> X favore e fai la Paternale a me che ho 20anni meno di te
> ...


hai impiegato tre anni o forse più , ti abbiamo seguito tutti.
Io mi assumo le mie colpe e mi spiace contradirti perchè forse il sesso non è la cosa più importante ora dopo 4 decenni di matrimonio, ma ci sono altre cose a tenerci insieme come  due figli e altro.
Non voglio farti la paternale perchè non posso permettermelo anche se sono più grande di te , volevo solo prendere le difese di chi , come me ha tradito , e si è rivolto a una persona vicino a me e alla  famiglia, non puoi ora tu fare la morale a noi quindi trai le conclusioni e già detto rispetta le nostre vicende come noi rispettiamo le tue .


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non esiste il concetto per cui se ci piace una persona o se ci parte il frenulo per ella automaticamente diventiamo incontrollati e non più raziocinanti e di conseguenza irresponsabili a tal punto da non prevedere le conseguenze del nostro agire.
> Non è che non si può dire no anche quando si è fortemente attirati da una persona.
> 
> Non lo si vuole.
> ...


È vero, non esiste.. Purtroppo dobbiamo accettare che non esiste nemmeno il concetto opposto..
Lo dice la storia..
E questo forum non esisterebbe, se esistesse quel concetto opposto in ogni essere umano...


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> hai impiegato tre anni o forse più , ti abbiamo seguito tutti.
> Io mi assumo le mie colpe e mi spiace contradirti perchè forse il sesso non è la cosa più importante ora dopo 4 decenni di matrimonio, ma ci sono altre cose a tenerci insieme come  due figli e altro.
> Non voglio farti la paternale perchè non posso permettermelo anche se sono più grande di te , volevo solo prendere le difese di chi , come me ha tradito , e si è rivolto a una persona vicino a me e alla  famiglia, non puoi ora tu fare la morale a noi quindi trai le conclusioni e già detto rispetta le nostre vicende come noi rispettiamo le tue .


Io scusami Non riesco a concepirlo posso avere le mie idee?

non concepisco il tradimento in se in generale pur avendolo commesso non risolve nulla e crea Solo più distanza è più dolore

Detto questo meno che mai con chi è vicino alla famiglia mi dispiace e' peggio ancora la
Penso così da sempre sarà un mio limite 
Se c'è altro a tenere uniti allora si dovrebbe saper fare a meno di ciò che manca vista L importanza del resto

Comunque
Dai chiudiamola qui ognuno avrà le proprie motivazioni io ieri ho solo visto la
Delusione il dolore nella mia amica che ha ripercorso le serate i week end con quella che credeva un amica non dico la migliore ma
Una persona con cui condivideva del tempo e questa intanto condivideva anche il marito 
Una condivisione a 360 gradi .


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*danny*

Diamo dignità alla nostra volontà,non c'è nessuna dignità nella volontà di chi tradisce a PRESCINDERE.


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io scusami Non riesco a concepirlo posso avere le mie idee?
> 
> non concepisco il tradimento in se in generale pur avendolo commesso non risolve nulla e crea Solo più distanza è più dolore
> 
> ...


per me carola puo finire qui anche perchè non me la sono mai presa e non mi arrabbio così facilmente , anche perchè di noi conosciamo pochissime cose dette qui , quindi mi è sempre piaciuto leggere di te e dei tuoi tormenti anzi ti ho dato si qualche consiglio e ti ho chiesto qualche ragguaglio e se ricordi ti ho detto perchè non hai seguito tuo marito all'estero ?
Mi hai risposto che avevi un lavoro e non potevi seguirlo e io ha dirti di una parente che segue il marito in varie parti del mondo , tu non lo hai fatto se non per due volte , e sai che la lontananza e la tua giovane vita hanno fatto il resto , volevo dirti che ti capisco e ora comprendo il tuo disagio .
siamo una marea di gente e quindi tanti modi di pensare


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io scusami Non riesco a concepirlo posso avere le mie idee?
> 
> non concepisco il tradimento in se in generale pur avendolo commesso non risolve nulla e crea Solo più distanza è più dolore
> 
> ...


Carola.. Certo che puoi avere le tue idee..  E non avrebbe senso cambiarle.
Cerca solo di non usarle per spregiare chi non le condivide.. O magari ha una storia che è contraria a queste idee..
Tutto qui..
Se sei Milanista, non è che gli interisti li puoi definire tutti merde.
Sono interisti.. E basta


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Carola.. Certo che puoi avere le tue idee..  E non avrebbe senso cambiarle.
> Cerca solo di non usarle per spregiare chi non le condivide.. O magari ha una storia che è contraria a queste idee..
> Tutto qui..
> *Se sei Milanista, non è che gli interisti li puoi definire tutti merde.
> Sono interisti.. E basta*


qui avrei da ridere 



scherzo......ma anche no


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> per me carola puo finire qui anche perchè non me la sono mai presa e non mi arrabbio così facilmente , anche perchè di noi conosciamo pochissime cose dette qui , quindi mi è sempre piaciuto leggere di te e dei tuoi tormenti anzi ti ho dato si qualche consiglio e ti ho chiesto qualche ragguaglio e se ricordi ti ho detto perchè non hai seguito tuo marito all'estero ?
> Mi hai risposto che avevi un lavoro e non potevi seguirlo e io ha dirti di una parente che segue il marito in varie parti del mondo , tu non lo hai fatto se non per due volte , e sai che la lontananza e la tua giovane vita hanno fatto il resto , volevo dirti che ti capisco e ora comprendo il tuo disagio .
> siamo una marea di gente e quindi tanti modi di pensare


Si tranquillo ho compreso
L'ho seguito sino a che ho potuto rinunciando al mioLavoro per il quale come tutti ho speso tempo ed energie 
Mi piace lavorare mi pesa stare a casa e in più i ragazzi con   la scuola iniziava a diventare pesante mollare e ricominciare volevo dare  loro un po di stabilità e affetti
Sono molto legata a mia mamma che è rimasta sola molto giovane ma
Nonostante questo mi sono spostata poi ad un certo punto ero più sola ancora magari in una città nuova con tre bimbi e lui via X settimane ..ho pensato di fare la
Scelta più corretta credendosi di tenere insieme tutto che a 30 anni hai in energia pazzesca che ora francamente non ho più tanto

Comunque si tante teste tante esperienze e ognuno di noi poi si porta dentro il vissuto da bambini io ad es avevo una famiglia molto unita due genitori molto innamorati che poi vedi un po il destino ha diviso molto presto X altri motivi 
Forse anche X questo temo o soffro la lontananza vai a sapere 

Comunque scusa X i toni e La battuta Sul
risotto 
Un abbraccio 

Carola


----------



## danny (1 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È vero, non esiste.. Purtroppo dobbiamo accettare che non esiste nemmeno il concetto opposto..
> Lo dice la storia..
> E questo forum non esisterebbe, se esistesse quel concetto opposto in ogni essere umano...


E che, non lo so?
Intendo dire che stanca questo continuo addebitare ad altri e ad altro quella che è una decisione presa per se stessi.
Non si tradisce perché si è innamorati o trascurati o perché si fa poco sesso o perché l'amante è stato seducente o perché è capitato: lo si fa perché si desidera fare questa cosa per sé.


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Carola.. Certo che puoi avere le tue idee..  E non avrebbe senso cambiarle.
> Cerca solo di non usarle per spregiare chi non le condivide.. O magari ha una storia che è contraria a queste idee..
> Tutto qui..
> Se sei Milanista, non è che gli interisti li puoi definire tutti merde.
> Sono interisti.. E basta




Ehm sugli interisti però avrei da ridire ...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E che, non lo so?
> Intendo dire che stanca questo continuo addebitare ad altri e ad altro quella che è una decisione presa per se stessi.
> Non si tradisce perché si è innamorati o trascurati o perché si fa poco sesso o perché l'amante è stato seducente o perché è capitato:* lo si fa perché si desidera fare questa cosa per sé*.


Io sono anni che lo dico:up:


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Mettiti una crema o non leggermi  non so che dirti se mi si chiede perché le
> Cose non andavano rispondo non cerco attenuanti e neppure mi annoio
> Poi si mi fa schifo e tanto tradire un 'amica più che sciparmi  l'uomo di una sconosciuta e allora ?
> 
> Se tu sei felice nella tua relazione dopo esserti beccata le corna e stai ben così buon X te io sarei fuggita a gambe levate a me fanno venire orticaria quelle come te



Alavarelatestallasinosisprecanotempoesapone. Augh.

Una tradisce ma dice che gli fa schifo farlo. Però il marito era lontano perciò il suo tradimento è meno schifoso di chi lo fa in altre circostanze. Lei, povera, si è consolata. Ma gli fa schifo tradire. Lei sarebbe fuggita a gambe levate se fosse stata tradita, ma il marito di sicuro così lontano a lei non l'ha mai tradita. E gli fa schifo pure chi rimane dopo un tradimento perchè lei invece sarebbe fuggita. A me me pare un delirio. Epperò cià i soldi e lo sport e lo sci ed è benestante e il marito è un cranio, e lo ripete ogni due per tre. Le palle nel frattempo sono rotolate in piazza. Magari per stasera arrivano al mare :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> qui avrei da ridere
> 
> 
> 
> scherzo......ma anche no


Parliamone


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ehm sugli interisti però avrei da ridire ...


Prego? )


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prego? )




Sono circondata da juventini 
Anche se nel mio cuore la squadra è un altra..un po sfigata sigh


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*Si*

Preferisco gli interisti ai milanisti...me sta sul cazzo galliani.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco gli interisti ai milanisti...me sta sul cazzo galliani.


e con questo mi sento libera da eventuali debiti o promesse che dovrei mantenere


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> e con questo mi sento libera da eventuali debiti o promesse che dovrei mantenere



E corcavolo....e no....mica funziona così.


----------



## brenin (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco gli interisti ai milanisti...me sta sul cazzo galliani.


Quoto.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E corcavolo....e no....mica funziona così.


Vai da qualche interista a farti far promesse


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Vai da qualche interista a farti far promesse


Ah pure?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Adoro galliani...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E che, non lo so?
> Intendo dire che stanca questo continuo addebitare ad altri e ad altro quella che è una decisione presa per se stessi.
> Non si tradisce perché si è innamorati o trascurati o perché si fa poco sesso o perché l'amante è stato seducente o perché è capitato: lo si fa perché si desidera fare questa cosa per sé.


Indubbiamente..  Ma sai, una scusa ce sempre.. Anzi a volte è il se che genera la scusa..


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco gli interisti ai milanisti...me sta sul cazzo galliani.


E' cosa buona e giusta  ciao oscurello


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ehm sugli interisti però avrei da ridire ...


Anche io...  teniamocelo x noi..


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah pure?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Adoro galliani...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi piacciono gli uomini che sanno cambiare idea quando capiscono di aver sbagliato


----------



## Ross (1 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E che, non lo so?
> Non si tradisce perché si è innamorati o trascurati o perché si fa poco sesso o perché l'amante è stato seducente o perché è capitato: lo si fa perché si desidera fare questa cosa per sé.


Grande verità. 

Bisogna capire che è il traditore a mettersi in certe situazioni, volontariamente. Non ci si ritrova per caso.


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*Ciao*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' cosa buona e giusta  ciao oscurello


Cosa mi tocca fare...per campare...:rotfl:


----------



## brenin (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah pure?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Adoro galliani...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quei due punti persi con il milan peseranno molto....


----------



## banshee (1 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Quei due punti persi con il milan peseranno molto....


io ho il compagno milanista.

ma ve pare? ma uno nato a Trastevere può esse del Milan?


----------



## oro.blu (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Liberissimi di fare cosa credono della loro
> Vita ed io della mia
> Infatti per evitare dicercare altro altrove mi sono separata sa mai che miTornasse la voglia
> X stare insieme con due vite in due paesi divesi credimi Che cambia dalla tua realtà  che io ho provato e non è la stessa cosa
> ...


No hai capito il mio discorso, non ti sto giudicando per quello che hai fatto o vuoi fare, Ho solo detto che non puoi scaricare la responsabilità delle tue azioni su altri.
Nessuno si merita niente. Ognuno agisce secondo il proprio volere.
Io non ho mai scritto da nessuna parte che volevo trovare qualcuno perché mio marito mi ha tradito, o perché non mi capisce. Tutti discorsi che sono nati dopo. Io ho detto sempre che in quel momento sentivo quella necessità.


----------



## oro.blu (1 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non esiste il concetto per cui se ci piace una persona o se ci parte il frenulo per ella automaticamente diventiamo incontrollati e non più raziocinanti e di conseguenza irresponsabili a tal punto da non prevedere le conseguenze del nostro agire.
> Non è che non si può dire no anche quando si è fortemente attirati da una persona.
> 
> Non lo si vuole.
> ...


*

*quello che cercavo di dire a Carola.... ma mi ha frainteso


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> No hai capito il mio discorso, non ti sto giudicando per quello che hai fatto o vuoi fare, Ho solo detto che non puoi scaricare la responsabilità delle tue azioni su altri.
> Nessuno si merita niente. Ognuno agisce secondo il proprio volere.
> Io non ho mai scritto da nessuna parte che volevo trovare qualcuno perché mio marito mi ha tradito, o perché non mi capisce. Tutti discorsi che sono nati dopo. Io ho detto sempre che in quel momento sentivo quella necessità.


Ho capito !!!

Io penso conoscendomi che in un altra situazione la necessità se eventualmente sorta visto che non credo nella fedeltà assoluta ... che in un altra situazione avrei detto forse no o meglio non mi sarei messa nella condizione di 
Il mio ragionamento è stato non c'è non gli interessa esserci sono sola sono mesi che mi dice che si riavvicinerà io ho desiderio di quest uomo ok vada
Ora non ho ragionato così a tavolino ma credo sia andata così
Dico che forse in un altro contesto avrei rinunciato o non ci avrei proprio pensato

Comunque non ci siamo capiti amen va bene così 

Un abbraccio

Ci siamo capiti volevo dire


----------



## brenin (1 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho il compagno milanista.
> 
> ma ve pare? ma uno nato a Trastevere può esse del Milan?


Sarebb peggio se votasse il Berlusca.....


----------



## banshee (1 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sarebb peggio se votasse il Berlusca.....


non lo voglio manco sapè che vota :carneval: sennò chiedo il divorzio preventivo!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa mi tocca fare...per campare...:rotfl:


Embe' fai bene :rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

*SI...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Domanda : se il tuo amante fosse stato marito di una tua conoscente/amica sei certa al 100% che non ti saresti andata a impelagare con lui ? Ci puoi mettere la mano sul fuoco, senza dubbi, senza titubanze, no...?
> preciso che da tradita notoriamente non ho il dente avvelenato nei confronti dei traditori anzi umanamente li comprendo ma secondo me quando si tradisce  si perde la brocca per qualcuno ( amante ) e quel qualcuno può essere chiunque ( anche legato da amicizie familiari ) ma difficilmente vi si rinuncia ( vorrei dire mai ma lascio il dubbio aperto )
> ne ho vista troppa di gente integerrima che si è andata ad impelagare in storie assurde





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


.... c'è anche chi evita essendo o no integerrimo. Che significa? Il discorso cosa sta a significare che siamo tutti potenziali traditori coloro che non hanno ancora tradito? E che erano tutti integerrimi i traditori prima di tradire per la prima volta?

??????


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Embe' fai bene :rotfl:


Dici?tanto come fai...non vai mai bene...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> .... c'è anche chi evita essendo o no integerrimo. Che significa? Il discorso cosa sta a significare che siamo tutti potenziali traditori coloro che non hanno ancora tradito? *E che erano tutti integerrimi i traditori prima di tradire per la prima volta?
> *
> ??????


tutti non lo so
Io lo ero
Talebana proprio, ho anche rovinato dei rapporti di amicizia per questo


----------



## oro.blu (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho capito !!!
> 
> Io penso conoscendomi che in un altra situazione la necessità se eventualmente sorta visto che non credo nella fedeltà assoluta ... che in un altra situazione avrei detto forse no o meglio non mi sarei messa nella condizione di
> Il mio ragionamento è stato non c'è non gli interessa esserci sono sola sono mesi che mi dice che si riavvicinerà io ho desiderio di quest uomo ok vada
> ...


mica ci dobbiamo prenderci a scarpate perché non ci siamo capite...


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> mica ci dobbiamo prenderci a scarpate perché non ci siamo capite...


Noooo ho corretto dopo 
Volevo scrivere ci siamo capite


----------



## Tessa (1 Marzo 2016)

Io Carola la capisco. 
Le e' mancata completamente la quotidianita' con il marito. 
Un'amica avvocato ha gia' cambiato 4 paesi per seguire il suo, top manager. E perso il suo lavoro. E ora fa candele....

Quanto conta la quotidianita'?
Molto. Moltissimo. 

Per me e' stata fin troppo brava. 
Lui non le e' venuto incontro mai. Lo vuole fare adesso....guarda un po'....quindi non era impossibile. 
Peccato sia troppo tardi.


----------



## Tessa (1 Marzo 2016)

Ricordate Eledriel che ha cambiato citta' e lasciato il lavoro. 
Qualcuno ha sue notizie?


----------



## oro.blu (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco gli interisti ai *milanisti*...me sta sul cazzo galliani.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: son anche milanista :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: son anche milanista :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



E allora cambio idea....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

*QUOTO*



banshee ha detto:


> non sono per niente d'accordo.
> 
> se il mio lui mi tradisse con un'estranea mi ferirebbe a morte il tradimento del mio lui.
> 
> ...


Una infamia ... entrambi li avrei considerati mai esistiti

Il tradimento è comunque una bastardata ma concordo con Carola ... con un tuo amico, uno che frequenta la tua casa ... gran pelo sullo stomaco ci vuole ... un cinghiale


----------



## oro.blu (1 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ricordate Eledriel che ha cambiato citta' e lasciato il lavoro.
> Qualcuno ha sue notizie?


e un po' che non la sento...mi vengono di non averla richiamata....


----------



## brenin (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?tanto come fai...non vai mai bene...


Pensa che negli anni '70 ti tiravano pure le pietre.... ( grande Antoine.... )


----------



## oro.blu (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora cambio idea....


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> Pensa che negli anni '70 ti tiravano pure le pietre.... ( grande Antoine.... )



A me le tirano anche oggi.:rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

*Ma come no ...*



Ross ha detto:


> Il punto è anche questo...non penso si scelga su carta di tradire. È un percorso che in qualche momento ha un inizio.
> Non credo neppure che la trombata di una notte con una sconosciuta sia frutto del caso: in certe situazioni non ci si finisce se non si vuole.


... è sempre una scelta tradire e no. 
Per fortuna la ragione distingue gli Uomini dagli animali ... purtroppo distingue solo gli Uomini non tutti gli uomini.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2016)

Vorrei capire dove sta l'utilità di stabilire, non dico qui sul forum o comunque in una discussione ove vi fossero due fazioni contendenti, ma nemmeno all'interno di se stessi, con e per se stessi: vorrei capire, dicevo, a cosa serve stabilire quale sia il tradimento peggiore o il meno condannabile, o quello che gode delle maggiori attenuanti o altre scale di gradimento che possono interessarci.

Perché la si fa ( questa analisi)? Quando la si fa?

È importante definire, a esperienza conclusa e a bocce ferme, che quando ci si sbrodolava goduriose e felici succhiando l'uccello del proprio amante o ci si rotolava con lui in mille fantastici amplessi, il successivo ogni volta migliore, e gli orgasmi fluivano come lo champagne da un magnum stappato per la più attesa delle occasioni, si era delle schifose bastarde egoiste?
Si vince un premio?
C'è una gioia perenne che ci attende in questa consapevolezza, tale da soverchiare quei momenti, quei baci, quegli orgasmi? 
Se lo sapete voi, vi prego di rendermi edotta.
Sarebbe come credere nell'aldilà, potrei cominciare anche io!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> .... c'è anche chi evita essendo o no integerrimo. Che significa? Il discorso cosa sta a significare che siamo tutti potenziali traditori coloro che non hanno ancora tradito? E che erano tutti integerrimi i traditori prima di tradire per la prima volta?
> 
> ??????


Si, se lo sei stato o meno lo potrai verificare a fine vita. 
Non so se erano integerrimi ma sicuramente non credo si decida di tradire pianificando anni prima la cosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?tanto come fai...non vai mai bene...


L'importante è che fai bene a te


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

*QUOTO*



oscuro ha detto:


> Diamo dignità alla nostra volontà,non c'è nessuna dignità nella volontà di chi tradisce a PRESCINDERE.


QUOTO


----------



## oscuro (1 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> QUOTO


Eh....


----------



## patroclo (1 Marzo 2016)

.... avete ragione ...... avrei dovuto andarmene da casa due anni fa. 
Anni a tentare di capire e migliorare le cose per poi arrendersi alle grazie della prima bionda trascurata dal marito che mi ha messo di fronte al nostro fallimento.
Ho egoisticamente pensato a me stesso pensando di poter essere felice contemporaneamente in due ambiti diversi, solo un'illusione.... ci sono arrivato tardi ( come a molte altre cose)
Sarebbe stato più onesto? Si
Utile ? Non credo
Meno doloroso? No, anzi


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorrei capire dove sta l'utilità di stabilire, non dico qui sul forum o comunque in una discussione ove vi fossero due fazioni contendenti, ma nemmeno all'interno di se stessi, con e per se stessi: vorrei capire, dicevo, a cosa serve stabilire quale sia il tradimento peggiore o il meno condannabile, o quello che gode delle maggiori attenuanti o altre scale di gradimento che possono interessarci.
> 
> Perché la si fa ( questa analisi)? Quando la si fa?
> 
> ...



Uffa non ho verdi. Anche perché pèrdono tutti. Il peggio è il mio.

Ma io credo che in realtà non si stesse parlando di tradimento, ma di matrimonio e di aspettative rispetto al matrimonio.
È un po' come i giudizi tripadvisor c'è chi dice magnifico posto e chi orrendo.
Ognuno vuole cose diverse.
Ma le relazioni sono difficili perché in fin dei conti ci si sposa un estraneo  (o un'estranea) e quando ci si conosce si scopre che uno ha bisogno di un bicchiere di vino con un panino e l'altro rose e champagne.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorrei capire dove sta l'utilità di stabilire, non dico qui sul forum o comunque in una discussione ove vi fossero due fazioni contendenti, ma nemmeno all'interno di se stessi, con e per se stessi: vorrei capire, dicevo, a cosa serve stabilire quale sia il tradimento peggiore o il meno condannabile, o quello che gode delle maggiori attenuanti o altre scale di gradimento che possono interessarci.
> 
> Perché la si fa ( questa analisi)? Quando la si fa?
> 
> ...


ti devo 20 verdi per un post così
Soprattutto il tutto a posteriori sempre


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uffa non ho verdi. Anche perché pèrdono tutti. Il peggio è il mio.
> 
> Ma io credo che in realtà non si stesse parlando di tradimento, ma di matrimonio e di aspettative rispetto al matrimonio.
> È un po' come i giudizi tripadvisor c'è chi dice magnifico posto e chi orrendo.
> ...


Quoto molto anche io [emoji4]


----------



## banshee (1 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorrei capire dove sta l'utilità di stabilire, non dico qui sul forum o comunque in una discussione ove vi fossero due fazioni contendenti, ma nemmeno all'interno di se stessi, con e per se stessi: vorrei capire, dicevo, a cosa serve stabilire quale sia il tradimento peggiore o il meno condannabile, o quello che gode delle maggiori attenuanti o altre scale di gradimento che possono interessarci.
> 
> Perché la si fa ( questa analisi)? Quando la si fa?
> 
> ...


Questo è un post da "me cojoni" con fischio e applauso!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorrei capire dove sta l'utilità di stabilire, non dico qui sul forum o comunque in una discussione ove vi fossero due fazioni contendenti, ma nemmeno all'interno di se stessi, con e per se stessi: vorrei capire, dicevo, a cosa serve stabilire quale sia il tradimento peggiore o il meno condannabile, o quello che gode delle maggiori attenuanti o altre scale di gradimento che possono interessarci.
> 
> Perché la si fa ( questa analisi)? Quando la si fa?
> 
> ...


Non c'è infatti una scala secondo me, c'è il "tradimento" che  viene vissuto da ognuno ( traditore, tradito ) come è nelle sue corde.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

L'utilità no che non c'è .....
c'è a volte, purtroppo, la necessità di condannare accanitamente gli altri, forse nell'incapacità di fare fino in fondo e seriamente  in conti con se stessi.... 

Una modalità usata molto spesso, in mille ambiti diversi...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

*SI...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non c'è infatti una scala secondo me, c'è il "tradimento" che  viene vissuto da ognuno ( traditore, tradito ) come è nelle sue corde.


.... come il furto per spiegare cosa intendo io. C'è chi ruba una mela per fame e chi, solo per avere di più, scippa la misera pensione alla nonnina.

È sempre furto ed ognuno lo vive in maniera diversa, sia da ladro che da derubato.

Pero la massa e non il singolo tendono, e lo si vede anche nei fatti ma credo sia di facile intuizione il perché, a scusare il primo e deprecare il secondo.

Ed anche ammettendo l'ovvio, ovvero che entrambi i comportamenti siano furto, le condotte degli autori sono diverse e lo è anche il sentimento che queste condotte suscitano.

Non è una morale né una paternale né altro. Però vorrei dire che sono sicurissimo che non sceglierei mai di derubare la nonnina.


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel caso allora si decide di non tradire MAI che le recite sono inevitabili altrimenti. Non c'è un tradimento di serie A o serie b.. C'è il tradimento. Punto


Quoto


----------



## Heathcliff (1 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorrei capire dove sta l'utilità di stabilire, non dico qui sul forum o comunque in una discussione ove vi fossero due fazioni contendenti, ma nemmeno all'interno di se stessi, con e per se stessi: vorrei capire, dicevo, a cosa serve stabilire quale sia il tradimento peggiore o il meno condannabile, o quello che gode delle maggiori attenuanti o altre scale di gradimento che possono interessarci.
> 
> Perché la si fa ( questa analisi)? Quando la si fa?
> 
> ...


beh. Aver presente quello di cui siamo capaci nel bene e nel male ci dovrebbe impedire poi di dire immani cagate.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, se lo sei stato o meno lo potrai verificare a fine vita.
> Non so se erano integerrimi ma sicuramente non credo si decida di tradire pianificando anni prima la cosa.


Mica parlavo di me ... e il significato dell'intervento è che quella era una frase fatta che non ha alcun significato ... e tu rispondi pure


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> tutti non lo so
> Io lo ero
> Talebana proprio, ho anche rovinato dei rapporti di amicizia per questo


.... infatti era una frase che non significa nulla ... e pure tu rispondi


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Mica parlavo di me ... e il significato dell'intervento è che quella era una frase fatta che non ha alcun significato ... e tu rispondi pure


Anonimo capiamoci tu della tua vita futura non hai alcuna certezza ( tu generico ma anche no ) puoi vivere secondo dei principi, cercando di seguirli pedissequamente  ma se questi principi li avrai rispettati lo saprai solo a fine vita, dire " a me non succederà mai" è una presunzione immane e nemmeno tanto intelligente se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta  spero di essere stata chiara, ho risposto perché la tua osservazione era " da elementari ", prendila come una provocazione innocua e cerca di rifletterci


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'utilità no che non c'è .....
> c'è a volte, purtroppo, la necessità di condannare accanitamente gli altri, forse nell'incapacità di fare fino in fondo e seriamente  in conti con se stessi....
> 
> Una modalità usata molto spesso, in mille ambiti diversi...


Caro Skorpio un giorno magari capirai che molti di noi non personalizzano mai ... evidentemente diversamente da te.

Anche se per te pensarla in modo completamente diverso possa, come per altri, significare condannare, io condanno l'azione

Per me ognuno di voi può scopare ogni persona che frequenta la propria casa, dagli amici ai fidanzati di figli ecc.

Io dico che questa cosa è deprecabile, che Io non la farei mai e chiunque la facesse a me lo considererei mai esistito.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anonimo capiamoci tu della tua vita futura non hai alcuna certezza ( tu generico ma anche no ) puoi vivere secondo dei principi, cercando di seguirli pedissequamente  ma se questi principi li avrai rispettati lo saprai solo a fine vita, dire " a me non succederà mai" è una presunzione immane e nemmeno tanto intelligente se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta  spero di essere stata chiara, ho risposto perché la tua osservazione era " da elementari ", prendila come una provocazione innocua e cerca di rifletterci


Certo .... rifletti tu .... io parlo per me e dico mai perché scelgo di non volere.

Ed è fortunatamente grazie all'intelligenza di cui gran parte sono dotati che non si fanno molte cose.

Anche se sono sempre di più gli animali che agiscono d'istinto.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Caro Skorpio un giorno magari capirai che molti di noi non personalizzano mai ... evidentemente diversamente da te.
> 
> Anche se per te pensarla in modo completamente diverso possa, come per altri, significare condannare, io condanno l'azione
> 
> ...


.. beh.. si.. quindi, se capisco bene come dicevi 3 post sopra, condanni l'azione del rubare la mela ad esempio.. e poco conta che a rubare sia stato un morto di fame, o un prepotente che ha tolto la mela alla nonnina..

l'azione è quella e va condannata a prescindere, .. questo volevi dire..?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. beh.. si.. quindi, se capisco bene come dicevi 3 post sopra, condanni l'azione del rubare la mela ad esempio.. e poco conta che a rubare sia stato un morto di fame, o un prepotente che ha tolto la mela alla nonnina..
> 
> l'azione è quella e va condannata a prescindere, .. questo volevi dire..?


No ... ho detto altro ... ma parliamo lingue diverse.

E tra l'altro del nulla.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Certo .... rifletti tu .... io parlo per me e dico mai perché scelgo di non volere.
> 
> Ed è fortunatamente grazie all'intelligenza di cui gran parte sono dotati che non si fanno molte cose.
> 
> Anche se sono sempre di più gli animali che agiscono d'istinto.


Si, bene inutile discutere, ti dedico questa: 

*Lentamente muore*
*(Ode alla vita)*
_Lentamente muore
__chi diventa schiavo dell'abitudine,
__ripetendo ogni giorno gli stessi percorsi,
__chi non cambia la marcia,
__chi non rischia e cambia colore dei vestiti,
__chi non parla a chi non conosce._
_Muore lentamente
__chi fa della televisione il suo guru.
__Muore lentamente chi evita una passione,
__chi preferisce il nero su bianco
__e i puntini sulle "i"
__piuttosto che un insieme di emozioni,
__proprio quelle che fanno brillare gli occhi,
__quelle che fanno di uno sbadiglio un sorriso,
__quelle che fanno battere il cuore
__davanti all'errore e ai sentimenti._
_Lentamente muore
__chi non capovolge il tavolo
__quando è infelice sul lavoro,
__chi non rischia la certezza per l'incertezza
__per inseguire un sogno,
__chi non si permette almeno una volta nella vita,
__di fuggire ai consigli sensati._
_Lentamente muore
__chi non viaggia,
__chi non legge,
__chi non ascolta musica,
__chi non trova grazia in sé stesso._
_Muore lentamente
__chi distrugge l'amor proprio,
__chi non si lascia aiutare
__chi passa i giorni a lamentarsi
__della propria sfortuna o della pioggia incessante._
_Lentamente muore
__chi abbandona un progetto prima di iniziarlo,
__chi non fa domande sugli argomenti che non conosce
__o non risponde quando gli chiedono qualcosa che conosce._
_Evitiamo la morte a piccole dosi,
__ricordando sempre che essere vivo
__richiede uno sforzo di gran lunga maggiore
__del semplice fatto di respirare._
_Soltanto l'ardente pazienza
__porterà al raggiungimento di una splendida__felicità._
*augurandoti una piena felicità ...*


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> No ... ho detto altro ... ma parliamo lingue diverse.
> 
> E tra l'altro del nulla.


scusa, ho capito male..
mi sembrava di averti letto scrivere che condannavi l'azione..


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, bene inutile discutere, ti dedico questa:
> 
> *Lentamente muore*
> *(Ode alla vita)*
> ...



Questa è dell'eterno infelice .... Io fortunatamente sono felice, sempre.

Io invece ti dedico questa ...

... lentamente muoiono i fortunati ... purtroppo quelli meno fortunati se ne vanno in fretta.

Se ci riesci goditi la vita ... magari se riesci a godertela fallo scegliendo di non scopare il marito della tua migliore amica


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Questa è dell'eterno infelice .... Io fortunatamente sono felice, sempre.
> 
> Io invece ti dedico questa ...
> 
> ...


Comprensione del testo 4 a scuola ? Parlo della poesia  sai almeno chi l'ha scritta no vabbè lassa perde :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Questa è dell'eterno infelice .... Io fortunatamente sono felice, sempre.
> 
> Io invece ti dedico questa ...
> 
> ...


Non condanni ne l azione, ne la motivazione.. Condanni il contesto.
Segnatelo..
E peraltro lo capisco benissimo..
Come la lingua che parliamo che è esattamente uguale: l italiano


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comprensione del testo 4 a scuola ? Parlo della poesia  sai almeno chi l'ha scritta no vabbè lassa perde :rotfl:


Ma cosa vuoi dire .... che se non scopi il marito della tua migliore amica non sai vivere, non sai divertirti, non sai essere felice?

Perché se io ho 4 tu cosa hai in comprensione.

Forse ti è sfuggito, ma io parlavo di quello prima della tua dedica.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi dire .... che se non scopi il marito della tua migliore amica non sai vivere, non sai divertirti, non sai essere felice?
> 
> Perché se io ho 4 tu cosa hai in comprensione.
> 
> Forse ti è sfuggito, ma io parlavo di quello prima della tua dedica.


Ma  cosa dici tu :rotfl: io ho scritto solo che ciò che accade nella vita non si puo' prevedere e nemmeno le certezze che abbiamo sono tali. Solo a fine vita potremo verificare se ciò che volevamo perseguire è stato fatto, se siamo stati aderenti ai nostri principi. 
... ed è la seconda volta che pensi che io abbia tradito invece sono stata tradita, vabbè :mexican: Capita pure questo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non condanni ne l azione, ne la motivazione.. Condanni il contesto.
> Segnatelo..
> E peraltro lo capisco benissimo..
> Come la lingua che parliamo che è esattamente uguale: l italiano


Tu sai cosa io condanno .... tu mi dici cosa segnarmi ... non solo sai tutto ma leggi persino mel pensiero ... complimenti davvero ... una domanda ... che io parlassi italiano te l'hanno suggerito in mp?


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Tu sai cosa io condanno .... tu mi dici cosa segnarmi ... non solo sai tutto ma leggi persino mel pensiero ... complimenti davvero ... una domanda ... che io parlassi italiano te l'hanno suggerito in mp?


Leggo ciò che scrivi.. Se ti rileggi è facile...
E se la moglie bona di un tuo amico te la dasse su un piatto d argento penso proprio che la prenderesti senza tanti problemi...
Come me del resto.
Facciamola finita dai...


----------



## Eratò (1 Marzo 2016)

Che non si possa prevvedere nella vita è vero, che non si debba giudicare anche. Ma lo stesso vale anche per il dolore altrui. Perché nel momento stesso in cui scopri certi tradimenti ti senti mancare il fiato e sembra che il soffitto sta per crollarti in testa mentre la terra su cui camminavi, anche facendo fatica ogni tanto, si è aperta e ti senti fagocitare da una voragine. È indescrivibile la sofferenza e il pensiero che tutto quello che consideravi tuo nido prottettivo era solo un illusione ti avvelena ogni momento, ogni giornata e diventi incapace di goderti perfino il sorriso dei tuoi figli e allo stesso tempo ti senti in colpa per aver permesso, per non essertene accorto, stupido. E non hai niente da dare, niente e nessuno di cui fidarti più e soprattutto non ti fidi più di te stesso.... E come fai a fidarti di te stesso quando era tutto davanti ai tuoi occhi e non eri stato capace di vederlo... È una perdita tremenda quella di se stessi. Non classificherei i traditori,ognuno sa i perché e i per come. Ma non metterei limiti neanche al dolore dei traditi, ognuno l'ha sentito e l'ha gestito come ha potuto e saputo.... Ma non si trovano facilmente le parole per descriverlo.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che non si possa prevvedere nella vita è vero, che non si debba giudicare anche. Ma lo stesso vale anche per il dolore altrui. Perché nel momento stesso in cui scopri certi tradimenti ti senti mancare il fiato e sembra che il soffitto sta per crollarti in testa mentre la terra su cui camminavi, anche facendo fatica ogni tanto, si è aperta e ti senti fagocitare da una voragine. È indescrivibile la sofferenza e il pensiero che tutto quello che consideravi tuo nido prottettivo era solo un illusione ti avvelena ogni momento, ogni giornata e diventi incapace di goderti perfino il sorriso dei tuoi figli e allo stesso tempo ti senti in colpa per aver permesso, per non essertene accorto, stupido. E non hai niente da dare, niente e nessuno di cui fidarti più e soprattutto non ti fidi più di te stesso.... E come fai a fidarti di te stesso quando era tutto davanti ai tuoi occhi e non eri stato capace di vederlo... È una perdita tremenda quella di se stessi. Non classificherei i traditori,ognuno sa i perché e i per come. Ma non metterei limiti neanche al dolore dei traditi, ognuno l'ha sentito e l'ha gestito come ha potuto e saputo.... Ma non si trovano facilmente le parole per descriverlo.


Hai ragione Erato.. Ma qui il discorso è un altro..
Parli con uno che ha subito un tradimento da un suo amico.
Ma qui il discorso è un altro, e mettere in gioco la propria disperazione per un esperienza personale è legittimo, ma fuorviante..


----------



## Eratò (1 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai ragione Erato.. Ma qui il discorso è un altro..
> Parli con uno che ha subito un tradimento da un suo amico.
> Ma qui il discorso è un altro, e mettere in gioco la propria disperazione per un esperienza personale è legittimo, ma fuorviante..



Ti ripeto ho imparato a non distinguere ormai tra traditi e traditori e a non sentenziare... L'ho imparato qui leggendo le storie. Prima avrei potuto farlo... Adesso no.C'e un universo dietro ogni tradimento. Per cui ste dispute e categorizzazioni per me lasciano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti ripeto ho imparato a non distinguere ormai tra traditi e traditori e a non sentenziare... L'ho imparato qui leggendo le storie. Prima avrei potuto farlo... Adesso no.C'e un universo dietro ogni tradimento. Per cui ste dispute e categorizzazioni per me lasciano il tempo che trovano.


Si ma il problema, Erato, è che qui gli universi si ignorano, e ci si sofferma al contesto.. Alla forma.. Al perbenismo.
Erano amici di coppia? Amici tra loro?
Al bando gli universi: alla gogna!
È questo di cui si parla.. Del fatto che gli universi che possono starci dietro vengono ignorati, perche ci si ferma alla forma. Al quadretto di amici al ristorante...
Qui gli universi non se li fila proprio nessuno.
E va benissimo, ma va sottolineato.
E qualcuno pure si stupisce, se gli si fa notare questo, quasi si indigna...


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche io ho conoscenze che sono solo mie e allo stesso modo il mio compagno, la simbiosi non mi è mai piaciuta e ho sempre messo in chiaro che ognuno deve avere i propri spazi di "libertà", non sopporterei di essere costretta in un rapporto nel quale il 100% viene fatto insieme. Mi sembrerebbe una gabbia, limite mio.
> E ti posso dire che a livello mentale anche io penso che non potrei MAI farlo, il grande problema è che nel corso della vita ho capito che MAI non esiste. Ora, questo non vuol dire mica nulla, non ho mai reputato il compagno di una mia amica "scopabile", ai miei occhi perdono tutti l'aura di maschio scopabile, ma davvero non mi è mai mai mai capitata la situazione per cui avrei potuto perdere la testa. Per fortuna aggiungo.
> Ma davvero, può capitare di invaghirsi di qualcuno che si conosce, io oggi dico che mi fermerei, ma non mi sento di dire che non lo farò mai aggiungendo critiche feroci a chi ha avuto questa esperienza.
> Fermo restando sempre che è una cosa che trovo gravissima anche io eh...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che non si possa prevvedere nella vita è vero, che non si debba giudicare anche. Ma lo stesso vale anche per il dolore altrui. Perché nel momento stesso in cui scopri certi tradimenti ti senti mancare il fiato e sembra che il soffitto sta per crollarti in testa mentre la terra su cui camminavi, anche facendo fatica ogni tanto, si è aperta e ti senti fagocitare da una voragine. È indescrivibile la sofferenza e il pensiero che tutto quello che consideravi tuo nido prottettivo era solo un illusione ti avvelena ogni momento, ogni giornata e diventi incapace di goderti perfino il sorriso dei tuoi figli e allo stesso tempo ti senti in colpa per aver permesso, per non essertene accorto, stupido. E non hai niente da dare, niente e nessuno di cui fidarti più e soprattutto non ti fidi più di te stesso.... E come fai a fidarti di te stesso quando era tutto davanti ai tuoi occhi e non eri stato capace di vederlo... È una perdita tremenda quella di se stessi. Non classificherei i traditori,ognuno sa i perché e i per come. Ma non metterei limiti neanche al dolore dei traditi, ognuno l'ha sentito e l'ha gestito come ha potuto e saputo.... Ma non si trovano facilmente le parole per descriverlo.


Descrizione perfetta.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che non si possa prevvedere nella vita è vero, che non si debba giudicare anche. Ma lo stesso vale anche per il dolore altrui. Perché nel momento stesso in cui scopri certi tradimenti ti senti mancare il fiato e sembra che il soffitto sta per crollarti in testa mentre la terra su cui camminavi, anche facendo fatica ogni tanto, si è aperta e ti senti fagocitare da una voragine. È indescrivibile la sofferenza e il pensiero che tutto quello che consideravi tuo nido prottettivo era solo un illusione ti avvelena ogni momento, ogni giornata e diventi incapace di goderti perfino il sorriso dei tuoi figli e allo stesso tempo ti senti in colpa per aver permesso, per non essertene accorto, stupido. E non hai niente da dare, niente e nessuno di cui fidarti più e soprattutto non ti fidi più di te stesso.... E come fai a fidarti di te stesso quando era tutto davanti ai tuoi occhi e non eri stato capace di vederlo... È una perdita tremenda quella di se stessi. Non classificherei i traditori,ognuno sa i perché e i per come. Ma non metterei limiti neanche al dolore dei traditi, ognuno l'ha sentito e l'ha gestito come ha potuto e saputo.... Ma non si trovano facilmente le parole per descriverlo.


Descrizione perfetta.


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che non si possa prevvedere nella vita è vero, che non si debba giudicare anche. Ma lo stesso vale anche per il dolore altrui. Perché nel momento stesso in cui scopri certi tradimenti ti senti mancare il fiato e sembra che il soffitto sta per crollarti in testa mentre la terra su cui camminavi, anche facendo fatica ogni tanto, si è aperta e ti senti fagocitare da una voragine. È indescrivibile la sofferenza e il pensiero che tutto quello che consideravi tuo nido prottettivo era solo un illusione ti avvelena ogni momento, ogni giornata e diventi incapace di goderti perfino il sorriso dei tuoi figli e allo stesso tempo ti senti in colpa per aver permesso, per non essertene accorto, stupido. E non hai niente da dare, niente e nessuno di cui fidarti più e soprattutto non ti fidi più di te stesso.... E come fai a fidarti di te stesso quando era tutto davanti ai tuoi occhi e non eri stato capace di vederlo... È una perdita tremenda quella di se stessi. Non classificherei i traditori,ognuno sa i perché e i per come. Ma non metterei limiti neanche al dolore dei traditi, ognuno l'ha sentito e l'ha gestito come ha potuto e saputo.... Ma non si trovano facilmente le parole per descriverlo.



Clap.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti ripeto ho imparato a non distinguere ormai tra traditi e traditori e a non sentenziare... L'ho imparato qui leggendo le storie. Prima avrei potuto farlo... Adesso no.C'e un universo dietro ogni tradimento. Per cui ste dispute e categorizzazioni per me lasciano il tempo che trovano.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma il problema, Erato, è che qui gli universi si ignorano, e ci si sofferma al contesto.. Alla forma.. Al perbenismo.
> Erano amici di coppia? Amici tra loro?
> Al bando gli universi: alla gogna!
> È questo di cui si parla.. Del fatto che gli universi che possono starci dietro vengono ignorati, perche ci si ferma alla forma. Al quadretto di amici al ristorante...
> ...


Quoto entrambi


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Olo L ho fatto L ho detto e mi sono separata !
> 
> Tu assumiti le tue che stia lì ad invecchiare con una che ti fa bene il risotto ma non ti fa sesso e allora  ora cerchi altrove ma
> X favore e fai la Paternale a me che ho 20anni meno di te
> ...


Sei veramente una brutta persona. Rosso.


----------



## Carola (1 Marzo 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Sei veramente una brutt persona. Rosso.[/QUOT
> 
> Certo hai capito tutto


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma il problema, Erato, è che qui gli universi si ignorano, e ci si sofferma al contesto.. Alla forma.. Al perbenismo.
> Erano amici di coppia? Amici tra loro?
> Al bando gli universi: alla gogna!
> È questo di cui si parla.. Del fatto che gli universi che possono starci dietro vengono ignorati, perche ci si ferma alla forma. Al quadretto di amici al ristorante...
> ...


Bravo. I verdi li ho finiti. Ho dato l'ultimo a Eratò


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorrei capire dove sta l'utilità di stabilire, non dico qui sul forum o comunque in una discussione ove vi fossero due fazioni contendenti, ma nemmeno all'interno di se stessi, con e per se stessi: vorrei capire, dicevo, a cosa serve stabilire quale sia il tradimento peggiore o il meno condannabile, o quello che gode delle maggiori attenuanti o altre scale di gradimento che possono interessarci.
> 
> Perché la si fa ( questa analisi)? Quando la si fa?
> 
> ...


:bravooo: :bravooo: :bravooo:


----------



## oro.blu (1 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma  cosa dici tu :rotfl: io ho scritto solo che ciò che accade nella vita non si puo' prevedere e nemmeno le certezze che abbiamo sono tali. Solo a fine vita potremo verificare se ciò che volevamo perseguire è stato fatto, se siamo stati aderenti ai nostri principi.
> ... ed è la seconda volta che pensi che io abbia tradito invece sono stata tradita, vabbè :mexican: Capita pure questo


Quotissimo!!!!


----------



## oro.blu (1 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Che non si possa prevvedere nella vita è vero, che non si debba giudicare anche. Ma lo stesso vale anche per il dolore altrui. Perché nel momento stesso in cui scopri certi tradimenti ti senti mancare il fiato e sembra che il soffitto sta per crollarti in testa mentre la terra su cui camminavi, anche facendo fatica ogni tanto, si è aperta e ti senti fagocitare da una voragine. È indescrivibile la sofferenza e il pensiero che tutto quello che consideravi tuo nido prottettivo era solo un illusione ti avvelena ogni momento, ogni giornata e diventi incapace di goderti perfino il sorriso dei tuoi figli e allo stesso tempo ti senti in colpa per aver permesso, per non essertene accorto, stupido. E non hai niente da dare, niente e nessuno di cui fidarti più e soprattutto non ti fidi più di te stesso.... E come fai a fidarti di te stesso quando era tutto davanti ai tuoi occhi e non eri stato capace di vederlo... È una perdita tremenda quella di se stessi. Non classificherei i traditori,ognuno sa i perché e i per come. Ma non metterei limiti neanche al dolore dei traditi, ognuno l'ha sentito e l'ha gestito come ha potuto e saputo.... Ma non si trovano facilmente le parole per descriverlo.


Vero....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Leggo ciò che scrivi.. Se ti rileggi è facile...
> E se la moglie bona di un tuo amico te la dasse su un piatto d argento penso proprio che la prenderesti senza tanti problemi...
> Come me del resto.
> Facciamola finita dai...


L'errore che fai è che pensi che tutti siano come te ... no Io non la prenderei e tu fa quello che vuoi .... ma non pensare che tutti siano come te


----------



## Ecate (1 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> L'errore che fai è che pensi che tutti siano come te ... no Io non la prenderei e tu fa quello che vuoi .... ma non pensare che tutti siano come te


L'errore che fa è dasse.
detto questo, mitragliatemi
non ho resistito


----------



## Divì (1 Marzo 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> L'errore che fa è dasse.
> detto questo, mitragliatemi
> non ho resistito


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ah caro, se tu m'amassi!.... Ma no che non t'amasso!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (1 Marzo 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> L'errore che fa è dasse.
> detto questo, mitragliatemi
> non ho resistito


Avrà anche questo un significato


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comprensione del testo 4 a scuola ? Parlo della poesia  sai almeno chi l'ha scritta no vabbè lassa perde :rotfl:


Prima che qualcuno risponda Neruda, Martha Medeiros.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> L'errore che fa è dasse.
> detto questo, mitragliatemi
> non ho resistito


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Prima che qualcuno risponda Neruda, Martha Medeiros.


----------



## Pazzesco (2 Marzo 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> L'errore che fa è dasse.
> detto questo, mitragliatemi
> non ho resistito


è un lavoro sporco, ma qualcuno le deve pur fare
w la crusca


----------



## banshee (2 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, bene inutile discutere, ti dedico questa:
> 
> *Lentamente muore*
> *(Ode alla vita)*
> ...


che poi è la firma di Farfalla tra l'altro


----------



## ologramma (2 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorrei capire dove sta l'utilità di stabilire, non dico qui sul forum o comunque in una discussione ove vi fossero due fazioni contendenti, ma nemmeno all'interno di se stessi, con e per se stessi: vorrei capire, dicevo, a cosa serve stabilire quale sia il tradimento peggiore o il meno condannabile, o quello che gode delle maggiori attenuanti o altre scale di gradimento che possono interessarci.
> 
> Perché la si fa ( questa analisi)? Quando la si fa?
> 
> ...


analisi perfetta di cosa si vive quindi quotiamo anche se è un po erotica la descrizione ma va bene lo stesso


----------



## Pazzesco (2 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vorrei capire dove sta l'utilità di stabilire, non dico qui sul forum o comunque in una discussione ove vi fossero due fazioni contendenti, ma nemmeno all'interno di se stessi, con e per se stessi: vorrei capire, dicevo, a cosa serve stabilire quale sia il tradimento peggiore o il meno condannabile, o quello che gode delle maggiori attenuanti o altre scale di gradimento che possono interessarci.
> 
> Perché la si fa ( questa analisi)? Quando la si fa?
> 
> ...


serve a capire
a capire che se la gioia è tratta a discapito di chi ti ama è male
e ripeto, i 'gradi' di tradimento sono irrilevanti, solo possono aggiungere dolore e rabbia o servono quali aggravanti nel giudizio del cuore del vilipeso e sono pesi sul piatto della bilancia nello stabilire cosa dovrà essere, dopo


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> che poi è la firma di Farfalla tra l'altro


Si  quando arrivai qui avevo in animo di metterla come firma poi incappai in Farfie e capii che già era ben messa in evidenza. Un doppione era inutile


----------



## ologramma (2 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> serve a capire
> a capire che se la gioia è tratta a discapito di chi ti ama è male
> e ripeto, i 'gradi' di tradimento sono irrilevanti, solo possono aggiungere dolore e rabbia o servono quali aggravanti nel giudizio del cuore del vilipeso e sono pesi sul piatto della bilancia nello stabilire cosa dovrà essere, dopo


abbiamo sempre affermato che tradire  è una vigliaccata , qualcuno cerca scusanti non mi sembra di vederle neanche se scoperti lo fanno per ripicca , la questione è stata lungamente dibattuta e le posizioni mi sembrano sempre 50 di qui 50 di là.


----------



## Pazzesco (2 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> abbiamo sempre affermato che tradire  è una vigliaccata , qualcuno cerca scusanti non mi sembra di vederle neanche se scoperti lo fanno per ripicca , la questione è stata lungamente dibattuta e le posizioni mi sembrano sempre 50 di qui 50 di là.


esatto

volevo solo precisare che sono nel 50 che ha ragione!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## ologramma (2 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> esatto
> 
> volevo solo precisare che sono nel 50 che ha ragione!
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


lo vedi che mi dai ragione  come io sono dall'altra parte del 50 per cento:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> serve a capire
> a capire che se la gioia è tratta a discapito di chi ti ama è male
> e ripeto, i 'gradi' di tradimento sono irrilevanti, solo possono aggiungere dolore e rabbia o servono quali aggravanti nel giudizio del cuore del vilipeso e sono pesi sul piatto della bilancia nello stabilire cosa dovrà essere, dopo


Dubito che quelle cose che ho descritto possano essere male mentre vengono commesse e anche nei ricordi.
Puoi distorcerle a posteriori, senz'altro. 
Puoi pure importi di dimenticarle o di non pensarci.
E per "dopo" cosa intendiamo?
Il dopo di una coppia che si è confessata il tradimento? Il dopo del tradito (sì per lui è male, dolore rabbia e altri sentimenti che non spetta a me descrivere) che vuole decidere che fare del rapporto? Il dopo del traditore che non ha confessato e ha deciso di archiviare e rimanere? Il dopo del traditore che oltre a tradire poi liquida il coniuge con un calcio in culo previo lauto assegno di mantenimento? 
Sono casistiche sparate a casaccio, tanto per ipotizzare.


----------



## Eratò (2 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> serve a capire
> a capire che se la gioia è tratta a discapito di chi ti ama è male
> e ripeto, i 'gradi' di tradimento sono irrilevanti, solo possono aggiungere dolore e rabbia o servono quali aggravanti nel giudizio del cuore del vilipeso e sono pesi sul piatto della bilancia nello stabilire cosa dovrà essere, dopo





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dubito che quelle cose che ho descritto possano essere male mentre vengono commesse e anche nei ricordi.
> Puoi distorcerle a posteriori, senz'altro.
> Puoi pure importi di dimenticarle o di non pensarci.
> E per "dopo" cosa intendiamo?
> ...


Concordo con Chiara. Se si decide di rimanere è perché si pensa, si spera che sia rimasto molto da salvare a prescindere dal tradimento. Se ci si rende conto che da salvare non è rimasto molto ci si arriva a lasciarsi. Non ci si lascia per il tradimento stesso(e per non generalizzare aggiungo almeno nel caso mio) ma perché ci si rende conto che c'erano dei problemi gravi già da prima, dei vuoti incolmabili che erano stati sottovalutati...Vuoti che vengono messi in evidenza dopo la scoperta talvolta quando in seguito alla botta ci si vede "costretti" a valutare il rapporto nella sua interezza. Per cui il tradimento passa in secondo piano.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Dubito che quelle cose che ho descritto possano essere male mentre vengono commesse e anche nei ricordi.
> Puoi distorcerle a posteriori, senz'altro.
> Puoi pure importi di dimenticarle o di non pensarci.*
> E per "dopo" cosa intendiamo?
> ...



Puoi raccontartela per sentirti meno in colpa. Ma è appunto raccontarsela
Secondo me

Altro bel post:up:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> L'errore che fa è dasse.
> detto questo, mitragliatemi
> non ho resistito


Perché questo catorcio di cellulare non me lo ha segnato errore..?
Aah.. Se io dAssi piu fiducia a me stesso..


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dubito che quelle cose che ho descritto possano essere male mentre vengono commesse e anche nei ricordi.
> Puoi distorcerle a posteriori, senz'altro.
> Puoi pure importi di dimenticarle o di non pensarci.
> E per "dopo" cosa intendiamo?
> ...


Perché  "a bocce ferme" mi fa pensare a un buon reggiseno?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

*...*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> L'errore che fai è che pensi che tutti siano come te ... no Io non la prenderei e tu fa quello che vuoi .... ma non pensare che tutti siano come te



ma io non ci penso affatto che tutti pensino come me.. se tu resisti vuol dire che sei più bravo, che problema c'è?
io ammetto la mia non bravura..
e se la moglie discreta da morire di comuni amici di famiglia, mi prendesse da parte un giorno, e senza aver mai pensato minimamente alla cosa prima, mi dicesse:
"senti.... ti devo dire una cosa......" 
e mentre mi parla abbassasse il capo e mi scrutasse con sguardo imbarazzato ma deciso a andare avanti, con occhi che sembrano dirti mangiami!
e continuasse dicendo
"io non ce la faccio a non pensare a noi due che scopiamo, non ce la faccio proprio.."
Io (e parlo per me) avrei dei problemi molto ma MOLTO grossi a non pensarci minimamente da quel momento in poi...
e penso proprio che ogni volta che le incrociassi lo sguardo non penserei ad ALTRO che a quello, perchè LEI pensa a quello
E penso proprio che non sarei così bravo da farle tanti discorsini moralistici, mentre continua a guardarmi dicendo: ma perchè non mi mangi....?
Io temo proprio che me le metterei da parte le mie morali (che comunque ho, intendiamoci)
se si vuole fare un discorso aperto bisogna calare le carte con serietà, e io le calo
io tanto bravo non sarei, lo ripeto, e per fortuna non mi è mai capitato.. perchè penso proprio che sarebbe stato un bel casino


----------



## Foglia (2 Marzo 2016)

Per me, già la parola "tradimento" implica uno sbaglio. Magari un bello sbaglio (nel senso bello per sé), ma pur sempre uno sbaglio.

Che senso può avere domandarsi quanto si stia sbagliando o (fatto a posteriori) quanto si sia sbagliato?  Non lo so, credo però che non sia inutile. Cioè, credo che l'analisi dei propri errori - come la ricerca di "attenuanti" se ve ne sono - serva anzitutto ad imparare .

Perciò non mi sento di condividere l'idea che non serva "graduare" gli sbagli, ovvero farsi due domande sulla correttezza del proprio comportamento. Perché è così che si cresce nella vita.

Il che non vuol dire giudicare senza pietà gli errori altrui.


----------



## Ross (2 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Concordo con Chiara. Se si decide di rimanere è perché si pensa, si spera che sia rimasto molto da salvare a prescindere dal tradimento. Se ci si rende conto che da salvare non è rimasto molto ci si arriva a lasciarsi. *Non ci si lascia per il tradimento stesso*(e per non generalizzare aggiungo almeno nel caso mio) ma perché ci si rende conto che c'erano dei problemi gravi già da prima, dei vuoti incolmabili che erano stati sottovalutati...Vuoti che vengono messi in evidenza dopo la scoperta talvolta quando in seguito alla botta ci si vede "costretti" a valutare il rapporto nella sua interezza. Per cui il tradimento passa in secondo piano.


Non mi trovo granchè d'accordo. 
Se penso di avere una dignità, questa è stata calpestata completamente da un 'brutto' tradimento. A quel punto, scoperto l'inganno è tutto il resto a passare in secondo piano.
Me li gratto via dalla testa gli anni felici, se ti sei scopata l'amante nel letto di casa...


----------



## Ross (2 Marzo 2016)

.


----------



## Foglia (2 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non mi trovo granchè d'accordo.
> Se penso di avere una dignità, questa è stata calpestata completamente da un 'brutto' tradimento. A quel punto, scoperto l'inganno è tutto il resto a passare in secondo piano.
> *Me li gratto via dalla testa gli anni felici, se ti sei scopata l'amante nel letto di casa*...



Non sempre si riesce. Bravo te se ce la fai, e ovviamente riesci a non commettere errori. Perché è facilissimo, quando ti senti tradito (perché lo sei), ripagare con la stessa moneta.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2016)

Stiamo inutilmente cercando di trarre regole generali da esperienze che sono individuali e conseguenza di diversi fattori scatenanti.
Trovo che la discussione abbia perso il senso proprio per questa ragione.
Io posso esprimere un mio parere sull'argomento, ma è e resta un mio parere legato alla mia sensibilità e alla mia esperienza.
Lo scopo del confronto è quello di raccontare sé stessi e lasciare che gli altri colgano ciò che di prezioso trovano nelle nostre parole, in una maniera che lasci libertà e facoltà alle persone di decidere per sé stessi con una maggiore consapevolezza. E in definitiva, quello di metterci in discussione, non certo quello di prevaricare su qualcuno.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ma io non ci penso affatto che tutti pensino come me.. se tu resisti vuol dire che sei più bravo, che problema c'è?
> io ammetto la mia non bravura..
> e se la moglie discreta da morire di comuni amici di famiglia, mi prendesse da parte un giorno, e senza aver mai pensato minimamente alla cosa prima, mi dicesse:
> "senti.... ti devo dire una cosa......"
> ...


Ho pensato alla situazione da te descritta e ho pensato a come mi comporterei io.
Probabilmente (trattandosi di ipotesi l'avverbio è necessario) se mi trovassi in una situazione di piena serenità con mia moglie rinuncerei alla cosa. Già solo l'idea di far male alla persona a cui voglio più bene mi farebbe sentire troppo in colpa e questo su di me ha un peso importante. 
Le cose cambierebbero se mi trovassi in un periodo negativo con mia moglie o di scontento generale per me stesso, probabilmente sarei molto attratto dalla cosa e forse cederei.
La differenza non sta nei principi, che più o meno abbiamo tutti, ma nella forza delle giustificazioni che portiamo per poterli infrangere.


----------



## Ross (2 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Stiamo inutilmente cercando di trarre regole generali da esperienze che sono individuali e conseguenza di diversi fattori scatenanti.
> Trovo che la discussione abbia perso il senso proprio per questa ragione.
> Io posso esprimere un mio parere sull'argomento, ma è e resta un mio parere legato alla mia sensibilità e alla mia esperienza.
> Lo scopo del confronto è quello di raccontare sé stessi e lasciare che gli altri colgano ciò che di prezioso trovano nelle nostre parole, in una maniera che lasci libertà e facoltà alle persone di decidere per sé stessi con una maggiore consapevolezza. E in definitiva, quello di metterci in discussione, non certo quello di prevaricare su qualcuno.


Lungi da me pensare di imporre il mio pensiero...anni luce da questo. Chiedo scusa se mi sono espresso male.

Al massimo, in un momento di scarsa lucidità come quello che sto vivendo, cerco di creare schemi mentali. Lo faccio solo per non impazzire. Questi schemi è ovvio che hanno valore solo per me.

Mi spiego meglio: vivo in una situazione di dubbio (c'è di peggio, me ne rendo conto): non so se mia moglie mi ha messo le corna o no. Non riesco a venirne a capo da mesi. 
La mia risposta parte dalla mia formazione scientifica: devo fare ordine, crearmi delle regole, classificare...perchè nel caos non riesco a stare.

Allora creo a forza una MIA scala di cose tollerabili o meno. Ed è quella che tendo ad applicare anche ai casi che leggo. Ognuno ha i suoi principi...io quelli sull'argomento me li sto costruendo giorno per giorno.


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Lungi da me pensare di imporre il mio pensiero...anni luce da questo. Chiedo scusa se mi sono espresso male.
> 
> Al massimo, in un momento di scarsa lucidità come quello che sto vivendo, cerco di creare schemi mentali. Lo faccio solo per non impazzire. Questi schemi è ovvio che hanno valore solo per me.
> 
> ...



Non era riferito a te, l'appunto, ma un po' a tutto l'andamento della discussione.
Comunque sono comprensibili le modalità e le finalità della stessa, certe situazioni producono stress tali per cui si indugia a ricorrere anche a degli schematismi.
Sul neretto: se la racconti in un thread a parte ti si può aiutare.
Ciao


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ho pensato alla situazione da te descritta e ho pensato a come mi comporterei io.
> Probabilmente (trattandosi di ipotesi l'avverbio è necessario) se mi trovassi in una situazione di piena serenità con mia moglie rinuncerei alla cosa. Già solo l'idea di far male alla persona a cui voglio più bene mi farebbe sentire troppo in colpa e questo su di me ha un peso importante.
> Le cose cambierebbero se mi trovassi in un periodo negativo con mia moglie o di scontento generale per me stesso, probabilmente sarei molto attratto dalla cosa e forse cederei.
> La differenza non sta nei principi, che più o meno abbiamo tutti, ma nella forza delle giustificazioni che portiamo per poterli infrangere.


È proprio cosi.. È esattamente cosi..
Dipende dal momento, dal periodo..
E dopo molti anni di matrimonio dovrei trovarmi proprio bene bene, ma aiutami a dire BENE per ignorare una simile sollecitazione..
Parlo per me... A stamani, a adesso..
Dove l unica preoccupazione che ho può essere che squadra mette in campo Allegri nel ritorno di coppa..
Senza particolari cose che vanno male, ma anche senza motivo per saltellare x strada di quanto il mio rapporto sia perfetto..
Se mi arriva una legnata cosi.. Io non lo so come reagisco
Di sicuro resto scioccato.. Devo prendere coscienza che qualcosa nella aria è cambiato, che sono desiderato da morire in un certo senso ...
Vale per un uomo, o per una donna, non faccio un discorso al maschile..

Ma temo che i miei grandiosi principi potrei anche metterli al cesso, per una volta.. Per questa volta...

E se la Juve non passa il turno potrebbe anche fregarmene un piffero, oggi, mentre fino a ieri non ci dormivo la notte...

Non lo  so quanto sarei bravo e ligio..


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È proprio cosi.. È esattamente cosi..
> Dipende dal momento, dal periodo..
> E dopo molti anni di matrimonio dovrei trovarmi proprio bene bene, ma aiutami a dire BENE per ignorare una simile sollecitazione..
> Parlo per me... A stamani, a adesso..
> ...


Dimmi che ho letto male, ti prego:unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (2 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non mi trovo granchè d'accordo.
> Se penso di avere una dignità, questa è stata calpestata completamente da un 'brutto' tradimento. A quel punto, scoperto l'inganno è tutto il resto a passare in secondo piano.
> Me li gratto via dalla testa gli anni felici, se ti sei scopata l'amante nel letto di casa...



Tu e se ci fai caso ho messo in parentesi "e non voglio generalizzare, almeno nel caso mio" per chiarire che non voglio fare una regola o detare una linea generale in tema tanto personale come il tradimento....


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dimmi che ho letto male, ti prego:unhappy:


Hai letto bene.. Ma se sei arguta ti ho anche indicato la strada per non farmici pensare più...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai letto bene.. Ma se sei arguta ti ho anche indicato la strada per non farmici pensare più...


mi organizzo allora 
Dopo che ho superato il trauma


----------



## Pazzesco (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È proprio cosi.. È esattamente cosi..
> Dipende dal momento, dal periodo..
> E dopo molti anni di matrimonio dovrei trovarmi proprio bene bene, ma aiutami a dire BENE per ignorare una simile sollecitazione..
> Parlo per me... A stamani, a adesso..
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Ho pensato alla situazione da te descritta e ho pensato a come mi comporterei io.
> Probabilmente (trattandosi di ipotesi l'avverbio è necessario) se mi trovassi in una situazione di piena serenità con mia moglie rinuncerei alla cosa. Già solo l'idea di far male alla persona a cui voglio più bene mi farebbe sentire troppo in colpa e questo su di me ha un peso importante.
> Le cose cambierebbero se mi trovassi in un periodo negativo con mia moglie o di scontento generale per me stesso, probabilmente sarei molto attratto dalla cosa e forse cederei.
> La differenza non sta nei principi, che più o meno abbiamo tutti, ma nella forza delle giustificazioni che portiamo per poterli infrangere.


ancora una volta non sono allineato
una te la serve tu decidi di andare avanti perché....tanto lei, siccome lei, dato che lei (la moglie, dico)?

se ti sei sposato hai fatto un accordo, un contratto (non solo economico eh?) i cui i termini sono noti e palesi tra persone responsabili e consenzienti

succede una cosa così grave da pregiudicare TUTTI i termini dell'accordo e non dici all'altra parte che i prequisiti stanno cambiando?

*si chiama semplicemente ipocrisia*

essendo le posizioni tanto distanti sorvolo sulla considerazione del "bello" riferito al momento nel mentre e tanto più nel ricordo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (2 Marzo 2016)

Io esprimo sempre il mio pensiero.

Non ho mai detto ad altri ... non ne sarei così sicuro .... secondo me se ti capitassr ... ecc ecc ... come spesso invece mi sono sentito dire

Premesso questo, che ognuno faccia come gli pate ... io non lo farei e ne sono sicuro .... il perché è semplice ... ho sempre considerato il tradire o meno una scelta non una cosa che capita ... per questo sceglierò sempre di non tradire con una persona che frequenta la mia famiglia in modo talmente stretto come quelli oggetto di discussione


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Io esprimo sempre il mio pensiero.
> 
> Non ho mai detto ad altri ... non ne sarei così sicuro .... secondo me se ti capitassr ... ecc ecc ... come spesso invece mi sono sentito dire
> 
> Premesso questo, che ognuno faccia come gli pate ... io non lo farei e ne sono sicuro .... il perché è semplice ... ho sempre considerato il tradire o meno una scelta non una cosa che capita ... per questo sceglierò sempre di non tradire con una persona che frequenta la mia famiglia in modo talmente stretto come quelli oggetto di discussione


Ma infatti te l ho detto.. Tu sei più bravo..
E non c'è ironia..
Io non so prevedere come reagirei ..
Tu si..
Ammetto la mia inferiorità, cosa devo fare?....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti te l ho detto.. Tu sei più bravo..
> E non c'è ironia..
> Io non so prevedere come reagirei ..
> Tu si..
> Ammetto la mia inferiorità, cosa devo fare?....


Scusa ma Sharon Stone che fa la vogliosa già faceva ridere nel film e faceva sganasciare Michael Duglas che perdeva la testa.
Figurati nella realtà in cui la vogliosa è la collega alla macchinetta del caffè.
Dove sta la cosa irresistibile? Nel fatto che una ci stia con te?
Pensa che a casa non solo hai una che ci sta, ma che ci sta passando la vita con te anche se è entrata in bagno dopo di te, ti ha sentito la fiatella e si alza di notte se stai male.
Chi sta a casa dovrebbe valere un po' di più della vogliosa con il bicchiere di plastica in mano.


----------



## Ross (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che a casa non solo hai una che ci sta, ma che ci sta passando la vita con te anche se è entrata in bagno dopo di te, ti ha sentito la fiatella e si alza di notte se stai male.
> Chi sta a casa dovrebbe valere un po' di più della vogliosa con il bicchiere di plastica in mano.


Parole sacrosante, porca miseriaccia!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ancora una volta non sono allineato
> una te la serve tu decidi di andare avanti perché....tanto lei, siccome lei, dato che lei (la moglie, dico)?
> 
> se ti sei sposato hai fatto un accordo, un contratto (non solo economico eh?) i cui i termini sono noti e palesi tra persone responsabili e consenzienti
> ...


Mio caro,  l'argomento non ti tange ma continui a insistere con le frecciatine. 
Purtroppo per te ho detto semplicemente una cosa ovvia. 
Che a rinnegare quel che piaceva tanto fare si è solo dei poveri scemi.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma Sharon Stone che fa la vogliosa già faceva ridere nel film e faceva sganasciare Michael Duglas che perdeva la testa.
> Figurati nella realtà in cui la vogliosa è la collega alla macchinetta del caffè.
> Dove sta la cosa irresistibile? Nel fatto che una ci stia con te?
> Pensa che a casa non solo hai una che ci sta, ma che ci sta passando la vita con te anche se è entrata in bagno dopo di te, ti ha sentito la fiatella e si alza di notte se stai male.
> Chi sta a casa dovrebbe valere un po' di più della vogliosa con il bicchiere di plastica in mano.


Brunetta..
A parte che con me non fa la figa nessuna.. E quindi il problema non ce l ho..
Ma tu sei una donna..
E io ti parlo di donne, come te
E ti posso garantire che una corte esplicita serrata e inaspettata può scioccare una donna...
E io continuo a parlare di donne...
E può andare in crisi (una donna)
E può anche sbandare e metter in forte contrasto i principi che sempre ha avuto (una donna, sempre una donna)
E decidere che non resiste, e cede.. E se questa tentazione è amico di famiglia, la cosa non ha alcun rilievo.
Una donna .. Una donna come te, Brunetta..


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brunetta..
> A parte che con me non fa la figa nessuna.. E quindi il problema non ce l ho..
> Ma tu sei una donna..
> E io ti parlo di donne, come te
> ...


Lo so. Ma fa ridere lo stesso.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so. Ma fa ridere lo stesso.


Brunetta abbi pietà.. Io non voglio mortificare nessuno, non mi far fare quello che odio fare.. E con te poi, che sei una persona amabile..
Hai visto materializzato tutto questo a più riprese tra le tue mura di casa... Se ho ben interpretato qualche post di te letto qua e la..
E cadi dalle nuvole ancora oggi, e solo a sentirne parlare, in situazioni astratte, stupendoti e ridendone...
E lo capisco.. Perché accostarvisi fa paura.. 
Non voglio andare avanti, perché sei una persona amabile.. Ma un po di coraggio x capire, oltre la risata, dovresti trovarlo..
Ma per te, non per me
Scusa Brunetta.. Sono davvero in imbarazzo a proseguire


----------



## Anonimo1523 (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma Sharon Stone che fa la vogliosa già faceva ridere nel film e faceva sganasciare Michael Duglas che perdeva la testa.
> Figurati nella realtà in cui la vogliosa è la collega alla macchinetta del caffè.
> Dove sta la cosa irresistibile? Nel fatto che una ci stia con te?
> Pensa che a casa non solo hai una che ci sta, ma che ci sta passando la vita con te anche se è entrata in bagno dopo di te, ti ha sentito la fiatella e si alza di notte se stai male.
> Chi sta a casa dovrebbe valere un po' di più della vogliosa con il biccmhiere di plastica in mano.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mio caro,  l'argomento non ti tange ma continui a insistere con le frecciatine.
> Purtroppo per te ho detto semplicemente una cosa ovvia.
> *Che a rinnegare quel che piaceva tanto fare si è solo dei poveri scemi*.


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ancora una volta non sono allineato
> una te la serve tu decidi di andare avanti perché....tanto lei, siccome lei, dato che lei (la moglie, dico)?
> 
> se ti sei sposato hai fatto un accordo, un contratto (non solo economico eh?) i cui i termini sono noti e palesi tra persone responsabili e consenzienti
> ...



Ma l'ipocrisia al limite è negare che ci possano piacere altre ragazze perché si è sposati.
Piacciono eccome. Però eviti le occasioni perché sai che potresti fare del male a una persona a cui vuoi molto bene e che addirittura in conseguenza di una tua scelta potresti perdere.
Il contratto non c'entra niente, o comunque non è l'impedimento maggiore.
Io parlo poi di giustificazioni per fare delle cose che ti piacerebbe fare ma che non sarebbe giusto fare, cosa di cui sei perfettamente consapevole.
Così capita che persone tradite tradiscano a loro volta dopo. Il tradimento è una motivazione sufficiente per alcuni per dar modo a loro di depotenziare la forza dei principi che li avevano sostenuti finora e di fare quello che non avrebbero voluto fosse fatto loro.
Ad altri basta la moglie isterica a casa per ritenere giusto frequentare un'altra donna. 
Capita ancora, soprattutto al sesso femminile, che alle prime avvisaglie dell'invecchiamento, si lascino da parte le remore perderdo testa (e mutande) ai primi complimenti.
Oppure si adduce il non fare più sesso con la moglie (o il marito), o farlo poco, o farlo male. 
Per non parlare di quando ci si innamora, magari di una che si frequenta per necessità spesso, un'amica di famiglia o una collega.
Motivazioni che diventano giustificazioni per infrangere remore e principi.
Ognuno di noi ha una soglia oltre la quale si cambia il proprio modo di agire e pensare. Per alcuni è bassa, per altri è più alta, per tutti non è mai sempre la stessa  nel corso della vita.


----------



## ivanl (2 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma l'ipocrisia al limite è negare che ci possano piacere altre ragazze perché si è sposati.
> Piacciono eccome. Però eviti le occasioni perché sai che potresti fare del male a una persona a cui vuoi molto bene e che addirittura in conseguenza di una tua scelta potresti perdere.
> Il contratto non c'entra niente, o comunque non è l'impedimento maggiore.
> Io parlo poi di giustificazioni per fare delle cose che ti piacerebbe fare ma che non sarebbe giusto fare, cosa di cui sei perfettamente consapevole.
> ...


1 neretto: mi ci sto avvicinando a grandi passi
2 neretto: confermo (mutande a parte, ma c'e' mancato poco)


----------



## Pazzesco (2 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mio caro,  l'argomento non ti tange ma continui a insistere con le frecciatine.
> Purtroppo per te ho detto semplicemente una cosa ovvia.
> Che a rinnegare quel che piaceva tanto fare si è solo dei poveri scemi.


sic transeat gloria mundi

amen


----------



## Foglia (2 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mio caro,  l'argomento non ti tange ma continui a insistere con le frecciatine.
> Purtroppo per te ho detto semplicemente una cosa ovvia.
> Che *a rinnegare quel che piaceva tanto fare si è solo dei poveri scemi*.


Quindi al fatto di non rinnegare quel che piaceva tanto fare consegue, secondo te, il risparmiarsi a posteriori un sacco di domande su quel che si è fatto?

O che altro? Non ho ben capito....


----------



## ologramma (2 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mio caro,  l'argomento non ti tange ma continui a insistere con le frecciatine.
> Purtroppo per te ho detto semplicemente una cosa ovvia.
> Che a rinnegare quel che piaceva tanto fare si è solo dei poveri scemi.


:up: e non serve altro


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi al fatto di non rinnegare quel che piaceva tanto fare consegue, secondo te, il risparmiarsi a posteriori un sacco di domande su quel che si è fatto?
> 
> O che altro? Non ho ben capito....


Non è risparmiarsi
Ora non voglio spiegare io quello che intende lei perchè potrei sbagliarmi
Ora, io penso che tu (generico) puoi scopare con una persona una sera, tornare a casa e renderti conto che hai fatto una minchiata. Ti penti, e prosegui la tua vita
Se dopo la prima scopata, ti rivedi e ti rivedi pentirsene dopo secondo me equivale a darsi dello scemo
Provo a dirlo meglio. Stabilito che i 15 anni li abbiamo passati tutti da un po', quando vai a letto con qualcuno per x tempo non è che poi puoi inventarti anche che ti faceva schifo. 
Po ognuno di noi è diverso, ma posso capire chi scopa con qualcuno con leggerezza ma se lo fai per più tempo devi ammettere che ti piaceva e fine.


----------



## Foglia (2 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non è risparmiarsi
> Ora non voglio spiegare io quello che intende lei perchè potrei sbagliarmi
> Ora, io penso che tu (generico) puoi scopare con una persona una sera, tornare a casa e renderti conto che hai fatto una minchiata. Ti penti, e prosegui la tua vita
> Se dopo la prima scopata, ti rivedi e ti rivedi pentirsene dopo secondo me equivale a darsi dello scemo
> ...



Il fatto di non dire (evidentemente) che mi faceva schifo non equivale a chiedermi perché ed in che misura ho sbagliato.

E' questo che non capisco.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La differenza non sta nei principi, che più o meno abbiamo tutti, ma nella forza delle giustificazioni che portiamo per poterli infrangere.


Questa frase é bellissima. L'ho ricopiata e campeggia sulla mia pagina facebook. 
Aggiungerei solo, in relazione alle 'giustificazioni', che per quanto possano convincere chi se le dà, non saranno altro che 'scuse'.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il fatto di non dire (evidentemente) che mi faceva schifo non equivale a chiedermi perché ed in che misura ho sbagliato.
> 
> E' questo che non capisco.


Dipende se pensi di aver sbagliato
O meglio, sai che sbagli nei confronti del tuo compagno, ma sai di fare la cosa giusta per te
E' un atto egoistico. 
Io non mi fido di chi si pente solo se beccato e con la storia ancora in atto.
In più il mio pensiero è quello di aver sposato un uomo che come me valuta prima di agire quindi se ha agito poi non può venirmela a raccontare e si becca le conseguenze esattamente come farei io.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Marzo 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi al fatto di non rinnegare quel che piaceva tanto fare consegue, secondo te, il risparmiarsi a posteriori un sacco di domande su quel che si è fatto?
> 
> O che altro? Non ho ben capito....


Evidentemente sì. 
Le domande casomai te le fai prima. 
E come dice bene qualcuno, invece di imbarcarti in nuove vicende rivolgi l'attenzione altrove e con grande slancio e passione ti dedichi ad altro. 
Spesso guardandomi intorno mi accorgo che voi ( generico) siete dei poveri infelici che si fanno mille seghe mentali perché non agite la vita in positivo, ma come rinuncia a qualcosa in favore di qualcos'altro. Ma tutto quello che di giorno in giorno ci capita è solo una possibilità di sviluppo che ci viene data o che ci costruiamo.
Per me troppe domande a posteriori significano che le scelte di un tempo non erano sentite, e in qualche modo ci siamo lasciati trascinare a farle (male).

Questo in linea di massima, non dico febbre valere per tutti.

Ma io, molto più banalmente, intendevo sottolineare che mi sembra contraddittorio sentirsi schifose (vado al femminile, ma vale anche al contrario ovviamente )ad aver scopato con un amante dopo che si è state scoperte o dopo che ci si è alleggerite la coscienza raccontandolo al marito, prima per vedere se si riscuote dal suo letargo, poi per comunicargli che forse è meglio proseguire su strade diverse. 
Ma anche senza scoperta da parte di nessuno, a che pro? 
Io voglio stare bene nella mia vita, e non esiste che mi metta a succhiare voluttuosamente un uccello spinta da disagi vari. Se lo faccio, è perché mi è venuta voglia di farlo.
Perché dovrei pentirmene domani?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (2 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende se pensi di aver sbagliato
> O meglio, sai che sbagli nei confronti del tuo compagno, ma sai di fare la cosa giusta per te
> E' un atto egoistico.
> Io non mi fido di chi si pente solo se beccato e con la storia ancora in atto.
> In più il mio pensiero è quello di aver sposato un uomo che come me valuta prima di agire quindi se ha agito poi non può venirmela a raccontare e si becca le conseguenze esattamente come farei io.


Sai bene che su ciò la pensiamo allo stesso modo.


----------



## Foglia (2 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Evidentemente sì.
> Le domande casomai te le fai prima.
> E come dice bene qualcuno, invece di imbarcarti in nuove vicende rivolgi l'attenzione altrove e con grande slancio e passione ti dedichi ad altro.
> Spesso guardandomi intorno mi accorgo che voi ( generico) siete dei poveri infelici che si fanno mille seghe mentali perché non agite la vita in positivo, ma come rinuncia a qualcosa in favore di qualcos'altro. Ma tutto quello che di giorno in giorno ci capita è solo una possibilità di sviluppo che ci viene data o che ci costruiamo.
> ...


Non concordo. Ma mi rendo conto che - qui sì - è solo una questione di punti di vista.


----------



## Carola (2 Marzo 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Evidentemente sì.
> Le domande casomai te le fai prima.
> E come dice bene qualcuno, invece di imbarcarti in nuove vicende rivolgi l'attenzione altrove e con grande slancio e passione ti dedichi ad altro.
> Spesso guardandomi intorno mi accorgo che voi ( generico) siete dei poveri infelici che si fanno mille seghe mentali perché non agite la vita in positivo, ma come rinuncia a qualcosa in favore di qualcos'altro. Ma tutto quello che di giorno in giorno ci capita è solo una possibilità di sviluppo che ci viene data o che ci costruiamo.
> ...


Che grande figa che sei mamma mia
Ma una che ha esordito su questo forum dicendo che lei veniva prima di sua figlia ora si mette a fare la maestra di vita giudicando lei per Prima scelte e percorsi di altri 

Una può anche succhiare cazzi spinta da disagi o per puro divertimento ognuno fa scelte sulla base del Proprio vissuto del momento e perché  no anche X colmare  vuoti
Esattamente come chi scaricata malamente dal primo Amante dopo aver scoperto le gioie del sesso poi si sente realizzata a scopare a dx e manca senza ombra di pentimento e menandosela  
Che tanto fa sentire il suo uomo amato
e felice.
Ma per cortesia vola un po più basso .


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brunetta abbi pietà.. Io non voglio mortificare nessuno, non mi far fare quello che odio fare.. E con te poi, che sei una persona amabile..
> Hai visto materializzato tutto questo a più riprese tra le tue mura di casa... Se ho ben interpretato qualche post di te letto qua e la..
> E cadi dalle nuvole ancora oggi, e solo a sentirne parlare, in situazioni astratte, stupendoti e ridendone...
> E lo capisco.. Perché accostarvisi fa paura..
> ...


Fa ridere perché parli di attrazione irresistibile mentre sono miserie.
Non ho detto che non accadono. Ho detto che fanno ridere.
Tranquillo.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa ridere perché parli di attrazione irresistibile mentre sono miserie.
> Non ho detto che non accadono. Ho detto che fanno ridere.
> Tranquillo.


Ma io sono tranquillissimo....
Divertito, al limite, nel leggere che descrivi la scena di un film come quella sopra, come la scena di un film comico...
Ma la attrazione erotico sessuale non è esattamente quella dei film di Bombolo e Alvaro Vitali....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa ridere perché parli di attrazione irresistibile mentre sono miserie.
> Non ho detto che non accadono. Ho detto che fanno ridere.
> Tranquillo.


Aggiungo che ci fanno da sempre film comici e satirici. Da Alberto Sordi e Christian de Sica l'attrazione irresistibile fa ridere perché è una meschineria.
Poi ci sono in tempi più recenti film su altro piano che raccontano di attrazioni fatali, ma Adrian Lyne (non sono certa della grafia) che è uno specialista fa ridere involontariamente anche lui il più delle volte, scadendo a un livello di Tinto Brass ripulito.
Il dramma è per il tradito.
Poi non dubito che chi lo vive si  diverta e faccia magari anche esperienze costruttive per il sé. Mi auguro anche i più siano molto meno cialtroni dei Sordi, Boldi e De Sica, ma  l'attrazione irresistibile continua a farmi ridere.
Poi io ho elaborato una mia teoria che alcuni conoscono che è la semplificazione della fame di riconoscimento e di gratificazione che abbiamo tutti. 
Ma sono cose che attengono ai bisogni e non al valore dell'altro.
Sono certa di non essere riuscita a spiegarmi e soprattutto di quanta modestia vi sia in questa visione che mi pare tanto realistica.
Tutto questo porta dolori infiniti e per non infliggere questo dolore si dovrebbe evitare.
Ma il dolore che causa non dà la misura della grandezza di quello che si fa.
Si può morire anche per un vaso in testa, il vaso non diventa Excalibur.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma io sono tranquillissimo....
> Divertito, al limite, nel leggere che descrivi la scena di un film come quella sopra, come la scena di un film comico...
> Ma la attrazione erotico sessuale non è esattamente quella dei film di Bombolo e Alvaro Vitali....


È solo patinata ma è la stessa cosa e il controluce non mi impedisce di vederne l'aspetto comico.

Io ho riso molto.


----------



## Tessa (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo che ci fanno da sempre film comici e satirici. Da Alberto Sordi e Christian de Sica l'attrazione irresistibile fa ridere perché è una meschineria.
> Poi ci sono in tempi più recenti film su altro piano che raccontano di attrazioni fatali, ma Adrian Lyne (non sono certa della grafia) che è uno specialista fa ridere involontariamente anche lui il più delle volte, scadendo a un livello di Tinto Brass ripulito.
> Il dramma è per il tradito.
> Poi non dubito che chi lo vive si  diverta e faccia magari anche esperienze costruttive per il sé. Mi auguro anche i più siano molto meno cialtroni dei Sordi, Boldi e De Sica, ma  l'attrazione irresistibile continua a farmi ridere.
> ...


Da incorniciare e leggere ogni mattina per cominciare bene la giornata!


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È solo patinata ma è la stessa cosa e il controluce non mi impedisce di vederne l'aspetto comico.
> 
> Io ho riso molto.


Interessante.. Ma Io apparendo da tutto e da tutti.. Il mio animo è assetato di diversi punti di vista, e questa è una prospettiva che mi mancava.. L attrazione e il desiderio di per se sono comici..


----------



## Eratò (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Interessante.. Ma Io apparendo da tutto e da tutti.. Il mio animo è assetato di diversi punti di vista, e questa è una prospettiva che mi mancava.. L attrazione e il desiderio di per se sono comici..


L'attrazione e il desiderio non sono comici... I morti di figa che vanno fuori di testa appena una li guarda lo sono.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> L'attrazione e il desiderio non sono comici... I morti di figa che vanno fuori di testa appena una li guarda lo sono.


Grazie. Non sono capace di sintesi.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie. Non sono capace di sintesi.


O le morte di cazzo, per par condicio..
Che poi gli uni e gli altri altro non sono che tutti quelli che hanno avuto a qualsiasi titolo e modalità una attrazione extraconiugale.. È chiarissimo, grazie!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> O le morte di cazzo, per par condicio..
> Che poi gli uni e gli altri altro non sono che tutti quelli che hanno avuto a qualsiasi titolo e modalità una attrazione extraconiugale.. È chiarissimo, grazie!


Tutti ce lo hai messo tu. Così come l'attrazione irresistibile.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti ce lo hai messo tu. Così come l'attrazione irresistibile.


Levaci il tutti, ma mettici qualcosa pero.. Perche a sfare so fare anche io..
Si parla sin da stamani di una attrazione che nasce nella ambito di amicizie comuni di coppia..
Sono quelle le malate di cazzo e i malati di figa? 
Solo quelli che si attraggono in questo contesto?
Circoscrivi .. Mi piace capire...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Levaci il tutti, ma mettici qualcosa pero.. Perche a sfare so fare anche io..
> Si parla sin da stamani di una attrazione che nasce nella ambito di amicizie comuni di coppia..
> Sono quelle le malate di cazzo e i malati di figa?
> Solo quelli che si attraggono in questo contesto?
> Circoscrivi .. Mi piace capire...


Potresti fare, ma non ti impegni . Rileggi.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potresti fare, ma non ti impegni . Rileggi.


Capito.. Non vuoi farmi ridere e tener il divertimento tutto per te..
Eh va beh dai.. Egoista pero!


----------



## Mary The Philips (2 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa ridere perché parli di attrazione irresistibile mentre sono miserie.
> Non ho detto che non accadono. Ho detto che fanno ridere.
> Tranquillo.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo che ci fanno da sempre film comici e satirici. Da Alberto Sordi e Christian de Sica l'attrazione irresistibile fa ridere perché è una meschineria.
> Poi ci sono in tempi più recenti film su altro piano che raccontano di attrazioni fatali, ma Adrian Lyne (non sono certa della grafia) che è uno specialista fa ridere involontariamente anche lui il più delle volte, scadendo a un livello di Tinto Brass ripulito.
> Il dramma è per il tradito.
> Poi non dubito che chi lo vive si  diverta e faccia magari anche esperienze costruttive per il sé. Mi auguro anche i più siano molto meno cialtroni dei Sordi, Boldi e De Sica, ma  l'attrazione irresistibile continua a farmi ridere.
> ...


Non avevo mai visto prima di quest'ultimo doloroso anno certe attrazioni "irresistibili" come foriere di sorriso divertito, ma mi accorgo di stare sposando  la tua tesi. Osservo certe situazioni negli ambienti che frequento e davvero i soggetti coinvolti appaiono ridicoli con il loro essere convinti che nessuno si accorga di nulla e con tutte le altre dinamiche, specie comunicative, che si mettono in atto in questi casi. Mi rivedo anche e si, ero ridicola anch'io. E avevo tanta fame.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non avevo mai visto prima di quest'ultimo doloroso anno certe attrazioni "irresistibili" come foriere di sorriso divertito, ma mi accorgo di stare sposando  la tua tesi. Osservo certe situazioni negli ambienti che frequento e davvero i soggetti coinvolti appaiono ridicoli con il loro essere convinti che nessuno si accorga di nulla e con tutte le altre dinamiche, specie comunicative, che si mettono in atto in questi casi. Mi rivedo anche e si, ero ridicola anch'io. E avevo tanta fame.


...tutti i bisogni sono drammatici x chi li vive, e ridicoli per chi li vede...


----------



## Mary The Philips (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...tutti i bisogni sono drammatici x chi li vive, e ridicoli per chi li vede...



No, non tutti i bisogni sono della stessa natura. Quello di gratificazione e riconoscimento, per usare le parole di Brunetta, per me non lo è. Drammatico semmai è l'effetto sugli altri, su chi si ignora pur di soddisfarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...tutti i bisogni sono drammatici x chi li vive, e ridicoli per chi li vede...


Proprio no.

E l'affannarsi a trasformare un temperino in Excalibur che è ridicolo. La fine metafora non è casuale.


----------



## Pazzesco (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dove l unica preoccupazione che ho può essere che squadra mette in campo Allegri nel ritorno di coppa..
> E se la Juve non passa il turno potrebbe anche fregarmene un piffero, oggi, mentre fino a ieri non ci dormivo la notte...


PAZZA INTER AMALA!


----------



## Eratò (2 Marzo 2016)

Ma quasi quasi si arriverà a dire che tradire sia diventato un bisogno(a prescindere anche dal contesto)... Ma da quando?Perché va bene non giudicare e sentenziare ma non è che visto che il consorte abbia problemi di autostima o di mancanza di affetto oppure quella mattina al improvviso abbia  incontrato la copia della Bellucci(o di Alain Delon) sia anche giustificato ad andarci a letto... Sempre sbaglia. Non giudicate per non essere giudicati ma non tiriamola per i capelli....


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> PAZZA INTER AMALA!


In effetti mi sento molto attratto stasera.. E mi sento molto ridicolo


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma quasi quasi si arriverà a dire che tradire sia diventato un bisogno(a prescindere anche dal contesto)... Ma da quando?Perché va bene non giudicare e sentenziare ma non è che visto che il consorte abbia problemi di autostima o di mancanza di affetto oppure quella mattina al improvviso abbia  incontrato la copia della Bellucci(o di Alain Delon) sia anche giustificato ad andarci a letto... Sempre sbaglia. Non giudicate per non essere giudicati ma non tiriamola per i capelli....


Su questo devo quotarti, ovvio che la responsabilità di minare fortemente la coppia con il tradimento resta, ci mancherebbe. 
Non credo che i traditori pensino di sottrarsi alla responsabilità dell'atto compiuto,  anche se qualcuno sicuramente ci prova, ma penso una minima parte.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma quasi quasi si arriverà a dire che tradire sia diventato un bisogno(a prescindere anche dal contesto)... Ma da quando?Perché va bene non giudicare e sentenziare ma non è che visto che il consorte abbia problemi di autostima o di mancanza di affetto oppure quella mattina al improvviso abbia  incontrato la copia della Bellucci(o di Alain Delon) sia anche giustificato ad andarci a letto... Sempre sbaglia. Non giudicate per non essere giudicati ma non tiriamola per i capelli....


.. Per me o è un bisogno, o è un hobby.. E la causa qualifica chi lo fa


----------



## Eratò (2 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Per me o è un bisogno, o è un hobby.. E la causa qualifica chi lo fa


A parlar di bisogno si fa un bel casino però....Perché non è che visto che tu(generico)  hai deciso di soddisfare il tuo bisogno, sei autorizzato a fare a pezzi a chi sta con te ... A sto punto il tradito dopo la scoperta ha bisogno di sfogarsi? Sceglie di riempire di botte il coniuge e l' amante. Vedi che il discorso dei bisogni è un campo minato...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> A parlar di bisogno si fa un bel casino però....Perché non è che visto che tu(generico)  hai deciso di soddisfare il tuo bisogno, sei autorizzato a fare a pezzi a chi sta con te ... A sto punto il tradito dopo la scoperta ha bisogno di sfogarsi? Sceglie di riempire di botte il coniuge e l' amante. Vedi che il discorso dei bisogni è un campo minato...


Questo è vero..
Purtroppo però i bisogni hanno questa ignobile caratteristica..
O si comprimono, e tutti più o meno lo facciamo ogni giorno su vari campi, anche inconsapevolmente..
O si perseguono.. Penso a chi x esempio ha bisogno di potere, magari sul lavoro, e calpesta persone e compie ogni scorrettezza possibile x raggiungerlo.
Se chiamarli bisogni ci appare squalificate x chi ha bisogno di cose molto semplici o basilari, o per cosi dire innocue,  possiamo chiamarli egoismi, che è comunque un modo "sporco" per definire pur sempre una serie di bisogni, che hanno in piu la pessima caratteristica di nuocere a qualcuno.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è vero..
> Purtroppo però i bisogni hanno questa ignobile caratteristica..
> O si comprimono, e tutti più o meno lo facciamo ogni giorno su vari campi, anche inconsapevolmente..
> O si perseguono.. Penso a chi x esempio ha bisogno di potere, magari sul lavoro, e calpesta persone e compie ogni scorrettezza possibile x raggiungerlo.
> Se chiamarli bisogni ci appare squalificate x chi ha bisogno di cose molto semplici o basilari, o per cosi dire innocue,  possiamo chiamarli egoismi, che è comunque un modo "sporco" per definire pur sempre una serie di bisogni, che hanno in piu la pessima caratteristica di nuocere a qualcuno.



I bisogni si possono perseguire anche senza calpestare gli altri; se si arriva a farlo pur di raggiungerli bisogna farsi qualche domanda e chiedersi da dove arrivano e se non ci sia una qualche altra strada per soddisfarli. Tanto più si passa sui cadaveri altrui, tanto più il bisogno è "malato" semplicemente perchè la propria soddisfazione non può ergersi sul dolore di qualcun altro.


Io ho bisogno di vedere l'ex amante di mio marito stecchita in una bara; mi farebbe stare da dea (vai a capire perchè ), che faccio, assoldo il famoso killer e mi sento bene? Eh, che vuoi, è un bisogno   Invece non lo comprimo nè lo soddisfo, penso. E mi faccio una risata tra me  e me. Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## danny (3 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è vero..
> Purtroppo però i bisogni hanno questa ignobile caratteristica..
> O si comprimono, e tutti più o meno lo facciamo ogni giorno su vari campi, anche inconsapevolmente..
> O si perseguono.. Penso a chi x esempio ha bisogno di potere, magari sul lavoro, e calpesta persone e compie ogni scorrettezza possibile x raggiungerlo.
> Se chiamarli bisogni ci appare squalificate x chi ha bisogno di cose molto semplici o basilari, o per cosi dire innocue,  possiamo chiamarli egoismi, che è comunque un modo "sporco" per definire pur sempre una serie di bisogni, che hanno in piu la pessima caratteristica di nuocere a qualcuno.


Ci son i bisogni primari.
Io devo mangiare e bere per non morire, fare pipì e pupù per la stessa ragione, dormire.
Ma anche per i bisogni primari scelgo dove fare pipì o dove dormire, e non bevo da una pozzanghera.
Poi quelli secondari, che ci qualificano ancora di più.
Lì la possibilità che ho di scegliere è addirittura maggiore: non muoio se non faccio sesso, se non leggo un libro, se non ascolto musica.
Sto un po' meno bene, magari, se non faccio una cosa che mi piacerebbe fare, sono un po più infelice, sicuro.
Ma non muoio. Per questo i bisogni secondari ci descrivono in qualche modo. Se ho bisogno di ascoltare musica per stare bene, se provo piacere a farlo spesso, sarò un appassionato di musica. Idem se dipingo o faccio sport, sarò un artista o uno sportivo
Il fatto di calpestare persone al lavoro esprime un bisogno che  serve a  qualificare chi si comporta così. Per tutti sarà infatti uno stronzo.


----------



## Pazzesco (3 Marzo 2016)

```

```



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma quasi quasi si arriverà a dire che tradire sia diventato un bisogno(a prescindere anche dal contesto)... Ma da quando?Perché va bene non giudicare e sentenziare ma non è che visto che il consorte abbia problemi di autostima o di mancanza di affetto oppure quella mattina al improvviso abbia  incontrato la copia della *Bellucci *(o di *Alain Delon*) sia anche giustificato ad andarci a letto... Sempre sbaglia. Non giudicate per non essere giudicati ma non tiriamola per i capelli....


e Clark Gable e Marylin dove li lasciamo?
ma che miti citi? sai che così ti autodenunci anagraficamente?

io penso solo a Justin Bieber e Miley Cyrus, ad esempio!


----------



## Pazzesco (3 Marzo 2016)

```

```



Eratò ha detto:


> Ma quasi quasi si arriverà a dire che tradire sia diventato un bisogno(a prescindere anche dal contesto)... Ma da quando?Perché va bene non giudicare e sentenziare ma non è che visto che il consorte abbia problemi di autostima o di mancanza di affetto oppure quella mattina al improvviso abbia  incontrato la copia della *Bellucci *(o di *Alain Delon*) sia anche giustificato ad andarci a letto... Sempre sbaglia. Non giudicate per non essere giudicati ma non tiriamola per i capelli....


 e Clark Gable e Marylin dove li lasciamo?
ma che miti citi? sai che così ti autodenunci anagraficamente?

io penso solo a Justin Bieber e Miley Cyrus, ad esempio!


----------



## Pazzesco (3 Marzo 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> I bisogni si possono perseguire anche senza calpestare gli altri; se si arriva a farlo pur di raggiungerli bisogna farsi qualche domanda e chiedersi da dove arrivano e se non ci sia una qualche altra strada per soddisfarli. Tanto più si passa sui cadaveri altrui, tanto più il bisogno è "malato" semplicemente perchè la propria soddisfazione non può ergersi sul dolore di qualcun altro.
> 
> 
> Io ho bisogno di vedere l'ex amante di mio marito stecchita in una bara; mi farebbe stare da dea (vai a capire perchè ), che faccio, assoldo il famoso killer e mi sento bene? Eh, che vuoi, è un bisogno   Invece non lo comprimo nè lo soddisfo, penso. E mi faccio una risata tra me  e me. Non so se mi sono spiegata.


QUOTO


----------



## Eratò (3 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ```
> 
> ```
> e Clark Gable e Marylin dove li lasciamo?
> ...


Io ero innamorata pazza di Alain Delon da gggiovane...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci son i bisogni primari.
> Io devo mangiare e bere per non morire, fare pipì e pupù per la stessa ragione, dormire.
> Ma anche per i bisogni primari scelgo dove fare pipì o dove dormire, e non bevo da una pozzanghera.
> Poi quelli secondari, che ci qualificano ancora di più.
> ...


Ciò che voglio dire è che se ho sete e bevo una bottiglietta di acqua soddisfo un bisogno primario.. E non danneggio nessuno.
Ma se sono in treno con 3 amici e ho sete e c'è solo quella bottiglietta d acqua, bevo e mi soddisfo ignorando la sete degli altri..
E non sapendo rinunciare a placare interamente la mia sete, che resta un bisogno primario, divento egoista


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io ero innamorata pazza di Alain Delon da gggiovane...


Io ancora adesso


----------



## Eratò (3 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ancora adesso


Un mito quel uomo... quello sguardo e quei occhi.... :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un mito quel uomo... quello sguardo e quei occhi.... View attachment 11413:inlove::inlove::inlove:


Ecco, chi è cosi può permettersi anche di essere uno stronzo, nessuna avrà nulla da ridire..


----------



## Pazzesco (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un mito quel uomo... quello sguardo e* quei occhi*.... View attachment 11413:inlove::inlove::inlove:


si vede che sei ancora persa di lui! E' un errore blu eh?


Vedi se scopri il tradimento con uno così che fai? gli dici almeno potevi portarmi un autografo!


----------



## Eratò (3 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si vede che sei ancora persa di lui! E' un errore blu eh?
> 
> 
> Vedi se scopri il tradimento con uno così che fai? gli dici almeno potevi portarmi un autografo!


Siamo realisti... perché uno così si metterebbe mai con me? :rotfl:



(Che uomo)


----------



## Pazzesco (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Un mito quel uomo... quello sguardo e *quei occhi*.... View attachment 11413:inlove::inlove::inlove:


Eratò mi sai che sei ancora persa....quato è un errore BLU!

Se la becchi che va con uno così che le dici? Portami l'autografo?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Siamo realisti... perché uno così si metterebbe mai con me? :rotfl:


Se ci si mettesse e ti tradisse troveresti ogni scusa x giustificarlo, dai ammetti la tua sana debolezza..  può essere una merda uno con quello sguardo li..?


----------



## Eratò (3 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se ci si mettesse e ti tradisse troveresti ogni scusa x giustificarlo, dai ammetti la tua sana debolezza..  può essere una merda uno con quello sguardo li..?


Se son riuscita a giustificare mio ex per un anno vuoi che non giustificassi a lui?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Se son riuscita a giustificare mio ex per un anno vuoi che non giustificassi a lui?


Poverino.. Ma non lo vedi..? Sara stata una cattivona che lo ha confuso.. Ma resta purissimo..


----------



## Eratò (3 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Poverino.. Ma non lo vedi..? Sara stata una cattivona che lo ha confuso.. Ma resta purissimo..


Chi? Il mio ex? Certo.... lui non voleva. L'hanno violentato:carnevaloooverino...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Chi? Il mio ex? Certo.... lui non voleva. L'hanno violentato:carnevaloooverino...


.. E tu prova a farti un nuovo Nick e rientrare come moglie traditrice che x 2 mesi ha tradito il marito con Alain... 
Vedrai che arriveranno tanti complimenti da parte di tutte, e tutti i contratti finiranno magicamente al cesso 
Tutto è relativo...


----------



## patroclo (3 Marzo 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci son i bisogni primari.
> Io devo mangiare e bere per non morire, fare pipì e pupù per la stessa ragione, dormire.
> Ma anche per i bisogni primari scelgo dove fare pipì o dove dormire, e non bevo da una pozzanghera.
> Poi quelli secondari, che ci qualificano ancora di più.
> ...


.... studi medici dimostrano che la frequente attività sessuale in un uomo diminuisce drasticamente il rischio di tumori alla prostata. la spiegazione è semplice "non facciamo l'amore perchè in realtà mi vuoi morto !" .....E ADESSSO COME LA METTIAMO ?!?!?!??!
*TRADITORI 1 - FEDELI 0*​


----------



## Heathcliff (3 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Per me o è un bisogno, o è un hobby.. E la causa qualifica chi lo fa


ma non dire cagate su. Bisogno di tradire. Hobby. Che cazzata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma quasi quasi si arriverà a dire che tradire sia diventato un bisogno(a prescindere anche dal contesto)... Ma da quando?Perché va bene non giudicare e sentenziare ma non è che visto che il consorte abbia problemi di autostima o di mancanza di affetto oppure quella mattina al improvviso abbia  incontrato la copia della Bellucci(o di Alain Delon) sia anche giustificato ad andarci a letto... Sempre sbaglia. Non giudicate per non essere giudicati ma non tiriamola per i capelli....


in effetti ho letto una serie di supercazzole qua sopra da piegarmi in due dalle risate.
Santamariadileuca.
Instituiremo un numero verde adesso, che quando uno ha bisogno chiama.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma non dire cagate su. Bisogno di tradire. Hobby. Che cazzata.


Hai ragione.. È che sono due giorni che non vado di corpo e da qualche parte devo espellere..


----------



## Heathcliff (3 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Hai ragione.. È che sono due giorni che non vado di corpo e da qualche parte devo espellere..


non ti chiedo di far centro ma almeno falla dentro.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in effetti ho letto una serie di supercazzole qua sopra da piegarmi in due dalle risate.
> Santamariadileuca.
> Instituiremo un numero verde adesso, che quando uno ha bisogno chiama.


...arrivano quelle brave....


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> non ti chiedo di far centro ma almeno falla dentro.


... Però l hai pestata solo tu.. 
Non ti chiedo di non notarla, ma almeno di non pestarla...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...arrivano quelle brave....


... come dicevo dall'altra parte, ho avuto poco tempo per il forum. Poco tempo e anche poca voglia a dire il vero. E questo perchè tra quello che ho letto , ho letto tanti tentativi patetici di far passare la merda per cioccolata.
Il che, come è noto, riesce raramente.
Non siamo qui per raccontarcela e recuperare ai nostri occhi quello che è impossibile recuperare.
E quella voglia di recuperare la dice abbastanza lunga sui bisogni, quelli veri.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... come dicevo dall'altra parte, ho avuto poco tempo per il forum. Poco tempo e anche poca voglia a dire il vero. E questo perchè tra quello che ho letto , ho letto tanti tentativi patetici di far passare la merda per cioccolata.
> Il che, come è noto, riesce raramente.
> Non siamo qui per raccontarcela e recuperare ai nostri occhi quello che è impossibile recuperare.
> E quella voglia di recuperare la dice abbastanza lunga sui bisogni, quelli veri.


Sbriciolina cosa c'è? Ti vedo molto risentita stamani.. Tutto bene?  c entro io?...su dai.. Pace?...


----------



## Heathcliff (3 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Però l hai pestata solo tu..
> Non ti chiedo di non notarla, ma almeno di non pestarla...


ma basta su. Fai il fenomeno con qualcun altro che non sappia di cosa stai parlando. Io so perfettamente cosa ho fatto e so che era sbagliato come lo sapevo prima di farlo e non ne avevo nessun bisogno e non l'ho fatto a tempo perso. L'ho fatto perché lo volevo perché desideravo farlo e me ne sono sbattuto i coglioni che fosse sbagliato.  Questo è.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma basta su. Fai il fenomeno con qualcun altro che non sappia di cosa stai parlando. Io so perfettamente cosa ho fatto e so che era sbagliato come lo sapevo prima di farlo e non ne avevo nessun bisogno e non l'ho fatto a tempo perso. L'ho fatto perché lo volevo perché desideravo farlo e me ne sono sbattuto i coglioni che fosse sbagliato.  Questo è.


Infatti io mica parlavo a te.. Ti sei sentito chiamato in causa..?


----------



## Ross (3 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> ma basta su. Fai il fenomeno con qualcun altro che non sappia di cosa stai parlando. Io so perfettamente cosa ho fatto e so che era sbagliato come lo sapevo prima di farlo e non ne avevo nessun bisogno e non l'ho fatto a tempo perso. L'ho fatto perché lo volevo perché desideravo farlo e me ne sono sbattuto i coglioni che fosse sbagliato.  Questo è.


Chiaro è chiarissimo. Anche molto onesto. L'importante è che non ti aspetti una medaglia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sbriciolina cosa c'è? Ti vedo molto risentita stamani.. Tutto bene?  c entro io?...su dai.. Pace?...


Cara la mia aracnide, io sono in pace con il mondo, addirittura. Pensa te.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cara la mia aracnide, io sono in pace con il mondo, addirittura. Pensa te.


Dai su.. A me basta tu sia in pace con me.. Non amo gli astii, lo sai.. Se si pensa diversamente che vuoi che sia.. Il bene deve sempre trionfare, no..?
Pace....?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

*...*

.. Ma io su quella faccenda della moglie traditrice per 2 mesi con Alain Deilon vedo un silenzio moooolto prudente.. 
Mi sa che sono andate tutte a buttare al cesso i loro grandi principi..
Ci deve essere un po di fila al cesso delle donne...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. Ma io su quella faccenda della moglie traditrice per 2 mesi con Alain Deilon vedo un silenzio moooolto prudente..
> Mi sa che sono andate tutte a buttare al cesso i loro grandi principi..
> Ci deve essere un po di fila al cesso delle donne...


Io ho due bonus che posso utilizzare senza che mio marito si incazzi ( i nomi non li faccio ), mio marito ne ha uno


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho due bonus che mio marito mi ha dato autorizzandomi a farci sesso senza che incazzi ( i nomi non li faccio ), mio marito ne ha uno


Oooh vedi che qualcuno c'è uscito dal cesso!!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Oooh vedi che qualcuno c'è uscito dal cesso!!


Ho riscritto perchè era incomprensibie


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho riscritto perchè era incomprensibie


C'è molta fila Farfalla...?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dai su.. A me basta tu sia in pace con me.. Non amo gli astii, lo sai.. Se si pensa diversamente che vuoi che sia.. Il bene deve sempre trionfare, no..?
> Pace....?


Il bene non trionfa sempre, affatto. Trionfa più spesso l'ipocrisia, purtroppo.
Il voler dipingere ogni cosa di bei colori non andando a guardare cosa c'è sotto la pittura.
Che non dipende da un diverso pensiero ma dall'opportunità di proporlo.
Perchè trionfi il bene bisogna poterlo distinguere.
Per farlo bisogna conoscere il male, poi disconoscerlo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Marzo 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .... studi medici dimostrano che la frequente attività sessuale in un uomo diminuisce drasticamente il rischio di tumori alla prostata. la spiegazione è semplice "non facciamo l'amore perchè in realtà mi vuoi morto !" .....E ADESSSO COME LA METTIAMO ?!?!?!??!
> *TRADITORI 1 - FEDELI 0*​


Direi TRADITORI SFIGATI

se tradiscono perché non trombano a casa


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2016)

C'è un libro di Pennac, di cui ora non ricordo il titolo non fatemelo cercare, in cui c'è un tipo che è il sosia di Rodolfo Valentino e che va cin tutte le donne di una nave da crociera senza obiezioni dei mariti che sono invece orgogliosi di stare con una donna desiderata ineguagliabile figlio dello sceicco.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è un libro di Pennac, di cui ora non ricordo il titolo non fatemelo cercare, in cui c'è un tipo che è il sosia di Rodolfo Valentino e che va cin tutte le donne di una nave da crociera senza obiezioni dei mariti che sono invece orgogliosi di stare con una donna desiderata ineguagliabile figlio dello sceicco.


Dammi i codici Brunetta.. 
Quindi una moglie dovrebbe esser perfettamente in regola, e un marito cornuto e felice, se lei lo tradisse 2 mesi con Alain Deilon?
Questa si che è una inaspettata modernità!!


----------



## patroclo (3 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Direi TRADITORI SFIGATI
> 
> se tradiscono perché non trombano a casa


......  direi che è un commento banale e inutilmente semplicistico, quindi punizione e punto ai traditori

*TRADITORI 2 - FEDELI 0* ​


----------



## Eratò (3 Marzo 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ......  direi che è un commento banale e inutilmente semplicistico, quindi punizione e punto ai traditori
> 
> *TRADITORI 2 - FEDELI 0* ​


Chiamate subito a Sbriciolata che c'è bisogno di un arbitro.....


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Chiamate subito a Sbriciolata che c'è bisogno di un arbitro.....


Ci penso io.. Si inventa subito un espulsione alla arbitro Moreno in Korea Italia, e poi si vede


----------



## Eratò (3 Marzo 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci penso io.. Si inventa subito un espulsione alla arbitro Moreno in Korea Italia, e poi si vede


AIUTO!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Marzo 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ......  direi che è un commento banale e inutilmente semplicistico, quindi punizione e punto ai traditori
> 
> *TRADITORI 2 - FEDELI 0* ​


Guarda che è quello che c'era scritto nel primo post.

Quindi rileggi bene e gol annullato per fuorigioco


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Guarda che è quello che c'era scritto nel primo post.
> 
> Quindi rileggi bene e gol annullato per fuorigioco


Qui ci vuole un arbitro, via..
E Sbri mi sembra sinceramente una designazione super partes 
Mi sa che è rimasta nello spogliatoio per un improvviso bisognino..


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Chiamate subito a Sbriciolata che c'è bisogno di un arbitro.....


spiacemi io faccio solo le telecronache. 
Beppe ma hai visto che tunnel ha fatto Ermik?
Sì ma Anonimo ha alzato la mano per segnalare il fuori gioco...
Ma Beppe, dalla moviola risulta chiaro che fosse in linea, la mano non conta


----------



## Eratò (3 Marzo 2016)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> spiacemi io faccio solo le telecronache.
> Beppe ma hai visto che tunnel ha fatto Ermik?
> Sì ma Anonimo ha alzato la mano per segnalare il fuori gioco...
> Ma Beppe, dalla moviola risulta chiaro che fosse in linea, la mano non conta


Vero. Ma stavvolta provaci che si è proposto Skorpio e Skorpio come arbitro è inquietante


----------



## Skorpio (3 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Vero. Ma stavvolta provaci che si è proposto Skorpio e Skorpio come arbitro è inquietante


Io arbitro?.. Finirebbe in rissa dopo 5 minuti, con io nel mezzo a prenderle da entrambi !!!


----------



## Pazzesco (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è un libro di Pennac, di cui ora non ricordo il titolo non fatemelo cercare, in cui c'è un tipo che è il sosia di Rodolfo Valentino e che va cin tutte le donne di una nave da crociera senza obiezioni dei mariti che sono invece orgogliosi di stare con una donna desiderata ineguagliabile figlio dello sceicco.


"Ecco la storia"


----------



## patroclo (3 Marzo 2016)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Guarda che è quello che c'era scritto nel primo post.
> 
> Quindi rileggi bene e gol annullato per fuorigioco


Non so a che post ti riferisci, solo per la citazione a sproposito proporrei un'ammonizione.
Sbriciolata con un nikname così non può fare l'arbitro, Se teniamo conto dell'antidoping neanche Skorpio può andare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> "Ecco la storia"


Bravo!
È un punto di vista.
Credo che molti e molte ricavino autostima dallo stare con qualcuno che è generalmente considerato desiderabile.
Non io. Ma è diffuso.
Portavo un punto di vista.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bravo!
> È un punto di vista.
> Credo che molti e molte ricavino autostima dallo stare con qualcuno che è generalmente considerato desiderabile.
> Non io. Ma è diffuso.
> Portavo un punto di vista.



Direi che è il mio caso, anzi quello del mio lui (ah ah, che espressione antica ). Nel posto virtuale in cui si sono conosciuti lei era una strafigona (foto da urlo) che molti degli indigeni sfigati cercavano di abbordare. Mentre lui se la tirava aspettando che fosse lei a stuzzicarlo. E così è stato; il resto è storia (di merda), salvo mandarla  affanghouse dopo aver spettinato le bambole e visto che sotto c'era a malapena un cranio :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (4 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bravo!
> È un punto di vista.
> Credo che molti e molte ricavino autostima dallo stare con qualcuno che è generalmente considerato desiderabile.
> Non io. Ma è diffuso.
> Portavo un punto di vista.


Quoto.

Bel modo per ritenersi dei gran fighi...

Bella merda per brutta merda, sempre di quella stiamo a parlà. L'autostima ne esce comunque a pezzi.


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Marzo 2016)

ok sapete come la penso

ma parlando dell'assurdo è chiaro che se ha una storia con Alain Delon forse cercavi qualcosa che magari proprio non potevo darti, se vai con uno sfigato minus habens mi fai crollare la stima, l'autostima e tutto quello di cui il forum è pieno...


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ok sapete come la penso
> 
> ma parlando dell'assurdo è chiaro che se ha una storia con Alain Delon forse cercavi qualcosa che magari proprio non potevo darti, se vai con uno sfigato minus habens mi fai crollare la stima, l'autostima e tutto quello di cui il forum è pieno...


...ed è anche un fatto di probabilità...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ok sapete come la penso
> 
> ma parlando dell'assurdo è chiaro che se ha una storia con Alain Delon forse cercavi qualcosa che magari proprio non potevo darti, se vai con uno sfigato minus habens mi fai crollare la stima, l'autostima e tutto quello di cui il forum è pieno...


Vero. Però vale per qualunque amante. Purtroppo è cosi. Magari il minus habens era dolcissimo o rude o comunque una cosa diversa.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2016)

Questo è il motivo per cui il tradito vuole SAPERE. Vuole capire se vuole ancora una persona che voleva quella cosa lì.


----------



## Jim Cain (4 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bravo!
> È un punto di vista.
> Credo che molti e molte ricavino autostima dallo stare con qualcuno che è generalmente considerato desiderabile.
> Non io. Ma è diffuso.
> Portavo un punto di vista.


Sul tema anche Luciano Bianciardi, 'il complesso di Loth', da cui il film 'Il merlo maschio' con L. Buzzanca e L. Antonelli.


----------



## danny (4 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui il tradito vuole SAPERE. Vuole capire se vuole ancora una persona che voleva quella cosa lì.


È uno dei motivi. Sì.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui il tradito vuole SAPERE. Vuole capire se vuole ancora una persona che voleva quella cosa lì.


È uno dei motivi. Sì. Conta molto.



ermik ha detto:


> ......  direi che è un commento banale e inutilmente semplicistico, quindi punizione e punto ai traditori
> 
> *TRADITORI 2 - FEDELI 0* ​


Mi fai morire!



Brunetta ha detto:


> Bravo!
> È un punto di vista.
> Credo che molti e molte ricavino autostima dallo stare con qualcuno che è generalmente considerato desiderabile.
> Non io. Ma è diffuso.
> Portavo un punto di vista.


Pensa a quanto può essere difficile il contrario, allora.


----------



## Iusedtobelieve (8 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui il tradito vuole SAPERE. Vuole capire se vuole ancora una persona che voleva quella cosa lì.


:quoto:


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bravo!
> È un punto di vista.
> Credo che molti e molte ricavino autostima dallo stare con qualcuno che è generalmente considerato desiderabile.
> Non io. Ma è diffuso.
> Portavo un punto di vista.


Irrisoluto : "Che poi il desiderio del terzo alimienti il desiderio della coppia, è  cosa risaputa (Girard, teoria del triangolo, ecc.), ha radici nel fatto  che gli esseri umani non riconoscono se stessi se non in relazione a un  riconoscimento esterno. Fin quando nella coppia ci sono due  singolarlità, basta il riconoscimento a due. Ma nel momento in cui la  copppia diventa una unità, ha bisogno di un terzo".

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...trana-storia?p=1594439&highlight=#post1594439


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Irrisoluto : "Che poi il desiderio del terzo alimienti il desiderio della coppia, è  cosa risaputa (Girard, teoria del triangolo, ecc.), ha radici nel fatto  che gli esseri umani non riconoscono se stessi se non in relazione a un  riconoscimento esterno. Fin quando nella coppia ci sono due  singolarlità, basta il riconoscimento a due. Ma nel momento in cui la  copppia diventa una unità, ha bisogno di un terzo".
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...trana-storia?p=1594439&highlight=#post1594439


Ma questo si ottiene anche con la presentazione alla famiglia, agli amici, perfino con quella cosa obsoleta che chiamiamo matrimonio. Non necessariamente esibendo il partner.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Irrisoluto : "Che poi il desiderio del terzo alimienti il desiderio della coppia, è  cosa risaputa (Girard, teoria del triangolo, ecc.), ha radici nel fatto  che gli esseri umani non riconoscono se stessi se non in relazione a un  riconoscimento esterno. Fin quando nella coppia ci sono due  singolarlità, basta il riconoscimento a due. Ma nel momento in cui la  copppia diventa una unità, ha bisogno di un terzo".
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...trana-storia?p=1594439&highlight=#post1594439


Molto interessante.


----------



## Pazzesco (11 Marzo 2016)

*asessuali? mai sentito*

leggo oggi un articolo sul corriere 

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/ses...so-5ec10dd4-db9f-11e5-b9ca-09e1837d908b.shtml 

non ne avevo mai sentito parlare


----------



## Tessa (11 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> leggo oggi un articolo sul corriere
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/ses...so-5ec10dd4-db9f-11e5-b9ca-09e1837d908b.shtml
> 
> non ne avevo mai sentito parlare


Sono le coppie alla Rosa e Olindo, per intenderci.....


----------



## Pazzesco (11 Marzo 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono le coppie alla Rosa e Olindo, per intenderci.....


  cheppaura!


----------



## Pazzesco (11 Marzo 2016)

*Perfetti sconosciuti*

qualcuno l'ha visto?


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> qualcuno l'ha visto?


È stato aperto un thread in TV e cinema


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Marzo 2016)

*Desperate husband*

Oramai è qualche tempo che faccio il mammo
All'inizio pensavo che era una figata, molto tempo a disposizione ma anche parecchie interruzioni.

Ora ho preso bene il ritmo, già spesa e cucinare facevo io, ma adesso i colloqui con i professori, il catechismo, le visite, la palestra, i giri di consegna e raccolta ragazzi dagli impegni vari sono ottimizzati.
 La casa è in ordine e ben organizzata. Niente incombenze e bonifici estemporanei.

Dopo qualche mese ecco la sintesi:

1 il giro delle mammine, soprattutto quelle della palestra, è da psicanalisi ed è palpabile l'equilibrio precario delle relazioni, ho l'impressione che basti pochissimo per degenerare 

2 se non ricomincio a lavorare a tempo pieno succede qualche casino


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Marzo 2016)

*Desperate husband*


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2016)

Vedi come ci si trova in un ruolo diverso?
Ti è utile?


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi come ci si trova in un ruolo diverso?
> Ti è utile?


si, molto

anche se mia moglie ha sempre lavorato full time, per cui l'alibi della casalinga non l'ha...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si, molto
> 
> anche se mia moglie ha sempre lavorato full time, per cui l'alibi della casalinga non l'ha...


Se per te è una novità occuparti in questo modo dei figli, significa che nonostante il full time prima se n'era sempre occupata lei. È una mia deduzione, magari sbagliata.
Comunque fa sempre bene indossare i panni altrui.


----------



## Pazzesco (22 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se per te è una novità occuparti in questo modo dei figli, significa che nonostante il full time prima se n'era sempre occupata lei. È una mia deduzione, magari sbagliata.
> Comunque fa sempre bene indossare i panni altrui.


no no, in effetti me ne sono sempre occupato molto di più io

la differenza sta nella quantità di tempo e nelle diverse attività vedi palestra, piscina...
prima nell'attesa andavo in auto con pc e telefono, adesso sto a sentire le storie che mi propinano

però vedere sta prospettiva in cui prima ero visto come papà presente e adesso sono quasi sempre disponibile c'è un abisso


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> no no, in effetti me ne sono sempre occupato molto di più io
> 
> la differenza sta nella quantità di tempo e nelle diverse attività vedi palestra, piscina...
> prima nell'attesa andavo in auto con pc e telefono, adesso sto a sentire le storie che mi propinano
> ...


E il positivo?


----------



## Heathcliff (22 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Oramai è qualche tempo che faccio il mammo
> All'inizio pensavo che era una figata, molto tempo a disposizione ma anche parecchie interruzioni.
> 
> Ora ho preso bene il ritmo, già spesa e cucinare facevo io, ma adesso i colloqui con i professori, il catechismo, le visite, la palestra, i giri di consegna e raccolta ragazzi dagli impegni vari sono ottimizzati.
> ...


È palpabile solo l'equilibrio precario?


----------



## Pazzesco (22 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il positivo?


di sicuro il contatto con i figli

e poi la sensazione, strana, che tutti vivano le situazioni con più leggerezza, forse superficialità, di quanto non faccia io.
Pur vivendo benissimo


----------



## Rebecca (22 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Sono convinto che non mi passerà, ma sento che i miei figli hanno ancora bisogno di me, se non di noi, fino a quando riusciremo ad avere una parvenza di normalità


Io credo che i figli abbiano bisogno di genitori sereni, non di genitori conviventi. Di normalità (che può essere anche quella di genitori separati), non di parvenze. In ogni caso, in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Tradito? (22 Marzo 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Io credo che i figli abbiano bisogno di genitori sereni, non di genitori conviventi. Di normalità (che può essere anche quella di genitori separati), non di parvenze. In ogni caso, in bocca al lupo.


quoto


----------



## Pazzesco (22 Marzo 2016)

Heathcliff ha detto:


> È palpabile solo l'equilibrio precario?


è un inizio!


----------



## Pazzesco (22 Marzo 2016)

Rebecca ha detto:


> Io credo che i figli abbiano bisogno di genitori sereni, non di genitori conviventi. Di normalità (che può essere anche quella di genitori separati), non di parvenze. In ogni caso, in bocca al lupo.


vero, sto facendo colloqui per un nuovo lavoro, all'estero...


----------



## Heathcliff (22 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> è un inizio!


Chi ben comincia..


----------



## Ross (22 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> vero, *sto facendo colloqui per un nuovo lavoro, all'estero*...


Ho sempre sognato di poter dire questa frase... 


Suona molto: 'mi sto attrezzando per iniziare una nuova vita'.

Bravo perplesso...vorrei avere la tua fermezza.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Marzo 2016)

*Erano anni...*

che non accettavo l'invito di una donna che poco conosco.
Questa sera sarò al seguito di una divorziata palestrata, quasi coeva, per un'uscita con amici (di lei) in occasione di un piccolo spettacolo musicale presso un locale dove si esibiscono amici (di lei).

Ho solo il desiderio di provare a fare cose diverse, perché in testa ho uno stallo.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ho sempre sognato di poter dire questa frase...
> 
> 
> Suona molto: 'mi sto attrezzando per iniziare una nuova vita'.
> ...


Primo 'round', come lo chiamano loro, di colloqui ok
Subito dopo Pasqua trasferta per il round finale


----------



## Ross (25 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Primo 'round', come lo chiamano loro, di colloqui ok
> Subito dopo Pasqua trasferta per il round finale


Ottimo PAZZESCO!
Ti stai muovendo anche in altri campi, vedo con piacere! :up:

Fammi sapere che sensazioni ti ha dato questo incontro e come è andato.

Ti seguo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ottimo perplesso!Ti stai muovendo anche in altri campi, vedo con piacere! :up:Fammi sapere che sensazioni ti ha dato questo incontro e come è andato.Ti seguo.


Perché continui a chiamare perplesso chi si chiama pazzesco?


----------



## Ross (25 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché continui a chiamare perplesso chi si chiama pazzesco?


Perchè sono un coglione.

Senza scomodare il dr. Sigmund neanche questa volta...correggo subito e chiedo venia!


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché continui a chiamare perplesso chi si chiama pazzesco?





Ross ha detto:


> Perchè sono un coglione.
> 
> Senza scomodare il dr. Sigmund neanche questa volta...correggo subito e chiedo venia!


vabbè dai, tanto si capiva


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Marzo 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ottimo PAZZESCO!
> Ti stai muovendo anche in altri campi, vedo con piacere! :up:
> 
> Fammi sapere che sensazioni ti ha dato questo incontro e come è andato.
> ...


ciao Ross,
per ora ho parlato in due chiamate distinte con una signora del personale ed il responsabile commerciale 

e' un settore totalmente diverso a quanto ho fatto negli ultimi anni, e scoprire di essere (anche minimamente) apprezzato in un segmento tanto diverso è stato rassicurante

la prossima settimana si fa sul serio con il c-level dell'azienda!


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Marzo 2016)

*Per la serie capirci un cazzo*



Pazzesco ha detto:


> che non accettavo l'invito di una donna che poco conosco.
> Questa sera sarò al seguito di una divorziata palestrata, quasi coeva, per un'uscita con amici (di lei) in occasione di un piccolo spettacolo musicale presso un locale dove si esibiscono amici (di lei).
> Ho solo il desiderio di provare a fare cose diverse, perché in testa ho uno stallo.


Io pensavo di andare a vedere gente che faceva musica, invece era una serata karaoke
Lei pensava che io fossi il lui di una coppia (ormai) aperta, invece avevo l'ansia da prestazione solo al pensiero di tenere in mano il microfono

il momento della serata in cui siamo stati più vicini è stato il duetto "Vattene amore", che è tutto dire
mi sa che le prossime sessioni di addominali saranno silenziose e senza ammiccamento alcuno


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Io pensavo di andare a vedere gente che faceva musica, invece era una serata karaoke
> Lei pensava che io fossi il lui di una coppia (ormai) aperta, invece avevo l'ansia da prestazione solo al pensiero di tenere in mano il microfono
> 
> il momento della serata in cui siamo stati più vicini è stato il duetto "Vattene amore", che è tutto dire
> mi sa che le prossime sessioni di addominali saranno silenziose e senza ammiccamento alcuno



Questo andrebbe nel thread aspettative.
Andrà meglio.


----------



## Ross (27 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Io pensavo di andare a vedere gente che faceva musica, invece era una serata karaoke
> Lei pensava che io fossi il lui di una coppia (ormai) aperta, invece avevo l'ansia da prestazione solo al pensiero di tenere in mano il microfono
> 
> il momento della serata in cui siamo stati più vicini è stato il duetto "Vattene amore", che è tutto dire
> mi sa che le prossime sessioni di addominali saranno silenziose e senza ammiccamento alcuno


almeno è stato un inizio.
cominci a prendere confidenza con l'idea di una vita 'altra' rispetto a quanto vissuto fino a pochi mesi fa.

ho idea che sia da mettere in conto qualche uscita a vuoto, prima di raccogliere risultati soddisfacenti.

hai comunque innescato qualcosa, sia con il lavoro che con il duetto al karaoke!  

quoto brunetta, fai un salto anche lì! :up:


----------



## Pazzesco (7 Aprile 2016)

*OK, daccapo sul primo fronte*

I colloqui sono andati bene.
Inizio con un nuovo lavoro con una azienda europea entro un mese.

Mondo per me completamente nuovo, si riparte da zero!


----------



## ivanl (7 Aprile 2016)

In bocca al lupo! :up:


----------



## Ross (7 Aprile 2016)

Grande, sono contentissimo!!! :up:


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> I colloqui sono andati bene.
> Inizio con un nuovo lavoro con una azienda europea entro un mese.
> 
> Mondo per me completamente nuovo, si riparte da zero!


Grandissimo !


----------



## Falcor (7 Aprile 2016)

In bocca al lupo grande


----------



## Pazzesco (9 Aprile 2016)

*grazie*

... e crepi il lupo!


----------



## spleen (9 Aprile 2016)

E a casa como va?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> I colloqui sono andati bene.
> Inizio con un nuovo lavoro con una azienda europea entro un mese.
> 
> Mondo per me completamente nuovo, si riparte da zero!


In bocca al lupo per il nuovo lavoro


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> I colloqui sono andati bene.
> Inizio con un nuovo lavoro con una azienda europea entro un mese.
> 
> Mondo per me completamente nuovo, si riparte da zero!


Elettrizzante! :up:


----------



## disincantata (9 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> I colloqui sono andati bene.
> Inizio con un nuovo lavoro con una azienda europea entro un mese.
> 
> Mondo per me completamente nuovo, si riparte da zero!



Ottimo, mente  occupata e nuove conoscenze in ambienti diversi. Ci voleva.


----------



## Pazzesco (11 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E a casa como va?


Grazie, la situazione è un po' da separati in casa, io cerco ogni pretesto per stare fuori, lei è molto più presente, ma mi dà sui nervi. Vediamo quando sarò via cosa succede.

La prole è tranquilla, i due in partenza stanno facendo i lunghissimi preparativi necessari, i due minori ancora non hanno subodorato nulla...


----------



## ivanl (11 Aprile 2016)

ma lei e' al corrente della tua volonta' di separati?


----------



## Eratò (11 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Grazie, la situazione è un po' da separati in casa, io cerco ogni pretesto per stare fuori, lei è molto più presente, ma mi dà sui nervi. Vediamo quando sarò via cosa succede.
> 
> La prole è tranquilla, i due in partenza stanno facendo i lunghissimi preparativi necessari, i due minori ancora non hanno subodorato nulla...


Non voglio smorzare il tuo entusiasmo per la nuova vita ma ai tuoi figli come lo racconti che vai a km lontano?E per esperienza personale,i bambini capiscono molto più di quello che noi possiamo immaginare...Riflettete bene su come gestirla.


----------



## Pazzesco (12 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma lei e' al corrente della tua volonta' di separati?


si, ed è contraria
il fatto che io inizi ad essere meno a casa è una sorta di surrogato/prova tecnica, magari


----------



## Pazzesco (12 Aprile 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non voglio smorzare il tuo entusiasmo per la nuova vita ma ai tuoi figli come lo racconti che vai a km lontano?E per esperienza personale,i bambini capiscono molto più di quello che noi possiamo immaginare...Riflettete bene su come gestirla.


si, grazie Eratò
E' da parecchio che ho anticipato ai più piccoli il cambiamento professionale, già sapevano della vendita dell'azienda precedente e quindi della ineluttabilità di un nuovo lavoro; 
per i più grandi il problema non dovrebbe proprio porsi perchè tra poco partono anche loro per un lungo periodo di studio all'estero


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> *si, ed è contraria*
> il fatto che io inizi ad essere meno a casa è una sorta di surrogato/prova tecnica, magari


Emozionalmente come siete presi?


----------



## Pazzesco (12 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Emozionalmente come siete presi?


qui le cose si complicano
lei sembra molto presa e dice che abbiamo ancora tanto da fare e costruire insieme. Soprattutto negli ultimi due mesi sono tangibili i cambiamenti (azzerato gli impegni serali, uscite con amiche, ridotto i contatti social...)

A me lei continua a piacere, ma spesso mi basta un nonnulla per farmela andare in odio, o a volte proprio lei non fa nulla di male e il solo fatto che sia nei dintorni mi irrita molto. Anche quando ad esempio mi chiede se le voglio bene.

Nell'ultimo mese ho fatto tre uscite scialbe con signore terze, ma mi accorgo di essere poco avvezzo da un lato, pronto dall'altro, a fare lo scapolone.


----------



## disincantata (12 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> qui le cose si complicano
> lei sembra molto presa e dice che abbiamo ancora tanto da fare e costruire insieme. Soprattutto negli ultimi due mesi sono tangibili i cambiamenti (azzerato gli impegni serali, uscite con amiche, ridotto i contatti social...)
> 
> A me lei continua a piacere, ma spesso mi basta un nonnulla per farmela andare in odio, o a volte proprio lei non fa nulla di male e il solo fatto che sia nei dintorni mi irrita molto. Anche quando ad esempio mi chiede se le voglio bene.
> ...


Io ti capisco poco, se ricordo bene tua moglie si e' solo infatuata dell'altro, capisco non sia una bella  cosa,  pero' avevate ed avete molte possibilita' di ricostruire.

Ovvio  che ognuno fa quel che gli pare, ma se lei ti piace  ancora ed avete 4 figli, perché  uscire  con donne che neppure ti interessano? 

Sembra piu' una questione di orgoglio.  E  frega sto maledetto orgoglio.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ti capisco poco, se ricordo bene tua moglie si e' solo infatuata dell'altro, capisco non sia una bella  cosa,  pero' avevate ed avete molte possibilita' di ricostruire.
> 
> Ovvio  che ognuno fa quel che gli pare, ma se lei ti piace  ancora ed avete 4 figli, perché  uscire  con donne che neppure ti interessano?
> 
> Sembra piu' una questione di orgoglio.  E  frega sto maledetto orgoglio.


Quoto.


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

Ciao Pazzesco!
Io ti comprendo a pieno. Mi sento molto prossimo alla tua situazione. Io vivo in un limbo da settimane.

Non penso ce ne sia alcun bisogno, però mi sento di ricordarti che non c'è niente di male a tornare sui propri passi. 

Razionalmente: hai quattro figli e una moglie che ha preso una sbandata per un altro. Non c'è altro.


----------



## Tessa (13 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ti capisco poco, se ricordo bene tua moglie si e' solo infatuata dell'altro, capisco non sia una bella  cosa,  pero' avevate ed avete molte possibilita' di ricostruire.
> 
> Ovvio  che ognuno fa quel che gli pare, ma se lei ti piace  ancora ed avete 4 figli, perché  uscire  con donne che neppure ti interessano?
> 
> Sembra piu' una questione di orgoglio.  E  frega sto maledetto orgoglio.


Quoto anche io.


----------



## Tessa (13 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> qui le cose si complicano
> lei sembra molto presa e dice che abbiamo ancora tanto da fare e costruire insieme. Soprattutto negli ultimi due mesi sono tangibili i cambiamenti (azzerato gli impegni serali, uscite con amiche, ridotto i contatti social...)
> 
> A me lei continua a piacere, ma spesso mi basta un nonnulla per farmela andare in odio, o a volte proprio lei non fa nulla di male e il solo fatto che sia nei dintorni mi irrita molto. Anche quando ad esempio mi chiede se le voglio bene.
> ...


Sesso con tua moglie?


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ti capisco poco, se ricordo bene tua moglie si e' solo infatuata dell'altro, capisco non sia una bella  cosa,  pero' avevate ed avete molte possibilita' di ricostruire.
> 
> Ovvio  che ognuno fa quel che gli pare, ma se lei ti piace  ancora ed avete 4 figli, perché  uscire  con donne che neppure ti interessano?
> 
> Sembra piu' una questione di orgoglio.  E  frega sto maledetto orgoglio.


E' stata un'infatuazione mica da poco, avevo trovato messaggi "ti amo", "ti voglio".....anche se era stata lei a farmeli leggere dicendo che era in un momento di totale stupidera similadolescenziale


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Aprile 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sesso con tua moglie?


come sempre sono io a chiedere e in generale non va affatto male, anche se a volte mi capita proprio di smontarmi, quando la immagino fare sesso con l'altro (che lei continua a dire che proprio non è successo) e nonostante siano passati mesi a me sta cosa proprio non passa, non c'è santo


----------



## Tessa (13 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> come sempre sono io a chiedere e* in generale non va affatto male*, anche se a volte mi capita proprio di smontarmi, quando la immagino fare sesso con l'altro (che lei continua a dire che proprio non è successo) e nonostante siano passati mesi a me sta cosa proprio non passa, non c'è santo


Bè allora di che separazione stiamo parlando?


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> come sempre sono io a chiedere e in generale non va affatto male, anche se a volte mi capita proprio di smontarmi, quando la immagino fare sesso con l'altro (che lei continua a dire che proprio non è successo) e nonostante siano passati mesi a me sta cosa proprio non passa, non c'è santo



Ciao

è il tuo orgoglio che parla ... e chiediti, dove ti sta portando ... 


sienne


----------



## ivanl (13 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è il tuo orgoglio che parla ... e chiediti, dove ti sta portando ...
> 
> ...


e mi sembra il minimo che gli girino le palle, ogni tanto. Girano ancora a me che mia moglie si e' fermata tanto ma tanto prima rispetto alla sua, figurati a lui...


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> e mi sembra il minimo che gli girino le palle, ogni tanto. Girano ancora a me che mia moglie si e' fermata tanto ma tanto prima rispetto alla sua, figurati a lui...


A che punto si è fermata tua moglie? 

Pare che si fermino in tante a leggere qui (la mia, di pazzesco, danny...).


----------



## ivanl (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> A che punto si è fermata tua moglie?
> 
> Pare che si fermino in tante a leggere qui (la mia, di pazzesco, danny...).


diciamo che e' stato uno stop un po' forzato, nel senso che io ho scoperto la cosa quando ancora era nella fase 'mi faceva piacere sentirmi desiderata da uno che non fossi tu'. Erano a livello di messaggini in cui lei faceva la civetta e lui cercava di andare al sodo. Lei, ad onor del vero, insisteva a dirgli che le faceva piacere che lui le facesse complimenti, apprezzamenti, ma non intendeva andare oltre. Seppur ho dovuto intervenire un paio di volte perche' mi diceva che avrebbe dato un taglio netto e, invece, continuava 'sto balletto di messaggi e tentativi (da parte di lui).


----------



## disincantata (13 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' stata un'infatuazione mica da poco, avevo trovato messaggi "ti amo", "ti voglio".....anche se era stata lei a farmeli leggere dicendo che era in un momento di totale stupidera similadolescenziale



Capisco,  ma allora io avrei dovuto triturarlo, e credimi che lo meritava,  e gia' prima del tradimento, ma messaggini scemi se si perde la testa o si gioca, (mio marito con poca fantasia usava frasi di canzoni e lei manco se ne accorgeva), ci stanno tutti.

Magari so fosse limitato mio marito a qualche msg.  

Credimi che c'e' chi ha subito cose peggiori,  e che per i bambini oltre che l'amore che prima provava e che faticosamente poi ha ritrovato, ha accantonato  cose si davvero imperdonabili.   Il fatto poi che te li abbia fatti leggere dimostra che e'  pure pentita.

Ovvio che devi essere  convinto, ma lascia perdere orgoglio e messaggini da ragazzini  infatuati, e' il brutto di questi mezzi, che pero' avrei voluto nel 1970....., altro discorso,  prova a dimenticare tutto e  ad ascoltare solo il tuo cuore.

Io tifo per voi.


----------



## disincantata (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> A che punto si è fermata tua moglie?
> 
> Pare che si fermino in tante a leggere qui (la mia, di pazzesco, danny...).


Quella di Danny proprio no.


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> e mi sembra il minimo che gli girino le palle, ogni tanto. Girano ancora a me che mia moglie si e' fermata tanto ma tanto prima rispetto alla sua, figurati a lui...



Ciao,

magari il mio ex si fosse fermato davanti ad una infatuazione. Che veramente, può succedere a tutti. 
Ma progettare anche come sostituirti per non perdere la figlia ... è toccare lo sfondo più profondo. 
E lì, capirei se ti sale l'acido ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (13 Aprile 2016)

Poi meglio soprassedere sul fermarsi!


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> diciamo che e' stato uno stop un po' forzato, nel senso che io ho scoperto la cosa quando ancora era nella fase 'mi faceva piacere sentirmi desiderata da uno che non fossi tu'. Erano a livello di messaggini in cui lei faceva la civetta e lui cercava di andare al sodo. Lei, ad onor del vero, insisteva a dirgli che le faceva piacere che lui le facesse complimenti, apprezzamenti, ma non intendeva andare oltre. Seppur ho dovuto intervenire un paio di volte perche' mi diceva che avrebbe dato un taglio netto e, invece, continuava 'sto balletto di messaggi e tentativi (da parte di lui).


La sensazione di fastidio rimane sempre.

Infatti capisco benissimo pazzesco. Non sono a mio agio molto spesso, con la moglie.

Mi sto facendo più disinvolto con le gentili donzelle, all'improvviso mi sento libero di flirtare (garbatamente e senza arrivare da nessuna parte) con ragazze che prima semplicemente ignoravo.


----------



## disincantata (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La sensazione di fastidio rimane sempre.
> 
> Infatti capisco benissimo pazzesco. Non sono a mio agio molto spesso, con la moglie.
> 
> Mi sto facendo più disinvolto con le gentili donzelle, all'improvviso mi sento libero di flirtare (garbatamente e senza arrivare da nessuna parte) con ragazze che prima semplicemente ignoravo.



Si comincia cosi  e si finisce a letto!


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La sensazione di fastidio rimane sempre.
> 
> Infatti capisco benissimo pazzesco. Non sono a mio agio molto spesso, con la moglie.
> 
> Mi sto facendo più disinvolto con le gentili donzelle, all'improvviso mi sento libero di flirtare (garbatamente e senza arrivare da nessuna parte) con ragazze che prima semplicemente ignoravo.


Quoto


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si comincia cosi  e si finisce a letto!


nooo a letto no
ci si limita a scambiare messaggini idioti e gattini teneri, o sbaglio?


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> nooo a letto no
> ci si limita a scambiare messaggini idioti e gattini teneri, o sbaglio?


Non sbagli manco per il cavolo...


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

Ciao

ma stiamo parlando di infatuazioni! Ci sta. Può veramente accadere che qualcuno ci faccia la corte e che ci si senta lusingate. Nonostante che ciò possa risultare fastidioso, ma il passo è comunque ancora distante dal ritrovarsi per mesi sotto le lenzuola ecc. ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2016)

Però pensare di mandare tutto a ramengo per dei messaggini a me sembra eccessivo.


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però pensare di mandare tutto a ramengo per dei messaggini a me sembra eccessivo.


Forse ivanl per dei messaggini...io di peggio e pazzesco anche. Sesso o non sesso sono cose che turbano.


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Forse ivanl per dei messaggini...io di peggio e pazzesco anche. Sesso o non sesso sono cose che turbano.



Ciao

se c'è del sesso, c'è stato oltre ad un avvicinamento anche la concretizzazione. Fa una differenza. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Forse ivanl per dei messaggini...io di peggio e pazzesco anche. Sesso o non sesso sono cose che turbano.


Turbano.
Però siamo educati in modo ambiguo tra il consumo e la soddisfazione delle voglie e la richiesta di impegno, costanza, resistenza. E se decenni fa la famiglia educava alla seconda visione e la società attraverso i media al primo. Più i genitori sono giovani (già formati in modo ambiguo e ormai perfino i nonni)  più questa educazione diventa meno ambigua e propende al soddisfacimento immediato. 
Certamente il bisogno di sicurezze ci porta a richiedere impegno, costanza e resistenza nei nostri confronti, mentre noi stessi propendiamo al soddisfacimento immediato. Questo spiega come possa crollare il nostro impegno di fronte a una minima insoddisfazione.
Ho letto una cosa oggi.
Ci apro un thread in Amore e sesso: Amore liquido: desiderio o voglia


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quella di Danny proprio no.


...dimentichi la mia...:facepalm:


----------



## Ross (13 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quella di Danny proprio no.





Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...dimentichi la mia...:facepalm:


Mi pare danny sia ancora in dubbio. Lei nega... 
Jim, non ricordo quale sia la tua condizione attuale..vado a ripassare!


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mi pare danny sia ancora in dubbio. Lei nega...
> Jim, non ricordo quale sia la tua condizione attuale..vado a ripassare!


Per fortuna è più corretto parlare di condizione 'pregressa'.
Comunque è stato un bel casino....


----------



## disincantata (14 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> nooo a letto no
> ci si limita a scambiare messaggini idioti e gattini teneri, o sbaglio?



Lo puoi fare per qualche tempo, ma poi    che senso ha?

Intendo dire, o e' solo un passatempo, ed allora non turba nessuno, puoi ridere scherzare pure abbracciare  uno così,  non ti fa nessun effetto, simpatia a parte, ma se ti piace cerchi l'occasione   poi di 'vedervi', che non  vuol dire finirci subito a letto, ma concretizzare  chiarire che 'non e' solo un gioco'. 

Poi io non faccio testo perche'  non ho mai scambiato msg neppure con mio marito fino a 2 anni fa. Lui li usava e pure tanti con piccolina, a mia insapura.  Ma non giocava.  I GATTINI poi mi fanno venire il prurito. :rotfl:

E non li uso neppure con amico.  Scelta mia.  Solo per auguri.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2016)

C'è chi legge gli Harmony, chi guarda telenovele, chi instaura rapporti virtuali, chi guarda porno. Si chiama evasione. È certamente sintomo di una vita prevedibile o con troppo stress, ma non è un vero tradimento.


----------



## ologramma (14 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi legge gli Harmony, chi guarda telenovele, chi instaura rapporti virtuali, chi guarda porno. Si chiama evasione. È certamente sintomo di una vita prevedibile o con troppo stress, ma non è un vero tradimento.


fatto tutto quello che dici e anche oltre


----------



## Ross (14 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi legge gli Harmony, chi guarda telenovele, chi instaura rapporti virtuali, chi guarda porno. Si chiama evasione. È certamente sintomo di una vita prevedibile o con troppo stress, ma non è un vero tradimento.


Mi sembra tu abbia mischiato situazioni in cui si è coinvolti in modo passivo e una in cui invece si è parte attiva.

Tra vedere un porno e farsi una telefonata erotica con una sconosciuta credo ci sia una differenza non troppo sottile.


----------



## Diletta (14 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' stata un'infatuazione mica da poco, avevo trovato messaggi "ti amo", "ti voglio".....anche se era stata lei a farmeli leggere dicendo che era in *un momento di totale stupidera similadolescenziale[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> E infatti!
> ...


----------



## Diletta (14 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Forse ivanl per dei messaggini...io di peggio e pazzesco anche. Sesso o non sesso sono cose che turbano.



Hai detto bene Ross: cose che turbano.
Su questo non ci piove.
Però, mandare all'aria un matrimonio per dei turbamenti...sembra anche a me un'eresia!
Riprendetevi mariti!

Riguardo al flirtare con altre, ti dico come la penso: hai fatto bene.
Hai sperimentato qualcosa che ti ha fatto capire che le altre, in realtà, ti interessano poco o nulla.
Questo dovrebbe farti riflettere su quello che vuoi dalla tua vita, facendo ben attenzione a non farti fregare dal maledettissimo orgoglio che miete tante vittime, credimi.


----------



## Ross (14 Aprile 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai detto bene Ross: cose che turbano.
> Su questo non ci piove.
> Però, mandare all'aria un matrimonio per dei turbamenti...sembra anche a me un'eresia!
> Riprendetevi mariti!
> ...


Non è solo orgoglio...è prendere consapevolezza del fatto che se mia moglie ha vissuto in un mondo parallelo per tot tempo, posso farlo anche io. Sto testando i miei nuovi limiti in qualche modo...


----------



## Diletta (14 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non è solo orgoglio...è prendere consapevolezza del fatto che se mia moglie ha vissuto in un mondo parallelo per tot tempo, posso farlo anche io. Sto testando i miei nuovi limiti in qualche modo...




Certo che puoi farlo anche tu, sia perché hai lo stesso libero arbitrio che ha tua moglie, sia perché potresti esserne incline.
Ma una volta che abbiamo scoperto questa possibilità, e in qualche caso ne abbiamo anche usufruito, si torna a dialogare con noi stessi per chiederci cosa è che vogliamo dalla vita.
E la risposta arriva sempre, quando prima quando poi.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> A che punto si è fermata tua moglie?
> 
> Pare che si fermino in tante a leggere qui (la mia, di pazzesco, danny...).


Ehm... fermata? Cosa intendi per "fermata"?


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quella di Danny proprio no.


Ecco.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Poi meglio soprassedere sul fermarsi!


Appunto...


----------



## Mary The Philips (14 Aprile 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quei messaggi così ridicoli che ci fanno pensare con totale sbigottimento di avere accanto degli idioti (e di non essercene mai accorti prima) sono proprio espressione di una regressione adolescenziale, e vanno presi in questo modo e considerati per quello che sono (cazzate).


Non è una cazzata dire "ti amo" a qualcun altro. Ma manco per niente. 



Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi legge gli Harmony, chi guarda telenovele, chi instaura rapporti virtuali, chi guarda porno. Si chiama evasione. È certamente sintomo di una vita prevedibile o con troppo stress, ma non è un vero tradimento.



Instaurare un rapporto virtuale con una persona in carne ed ossa non è uguale a leggere harmony o guardarsi un porno, proprio no Brù, anche se ho capito cosa vuoi dire. Evadere è un conto, investire anche solo un briciolo del proprio essere gratificando e facendosi gratificare da un'altra persona ne è un altro, anche se non la si è mai vista dal vivo.


----------



## Ross (14 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ehm... fermata? Cosa intendi per "fermata"?





danny ha detto:


> Ecco.





danny ha detto:


> Appunto...


Scusa Danny...ho studiato un pochino la tua storia. 


Scusa scusa scusa.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Scusa Danny...ho studiato un pochino la tua storia.
> 
> 
> Scusa scusa scusa.


Non sei certo tu a dover chiedere scusa... ci mancherebbe.


----------



## danny (14 Aprile 2016)

Vorrei fare alcune considerazioni sulla questione "fermarsi". Ora, che due persone possano mandarsi sms scambiandosi parole d'amore o arrivando al fatidico ti amo senza aver combinato niente lo trovo credibile al massimo se la loro età non supera i 14 anni. Avrei qualche dubbio già per i 18enni. Oltre, soprattutto avvicinandosi ai 30 lo trovo credibile quanto un ippogrifo rosa che si abbevera all'Idroscalo. Tutte le donne sono consapevoli che il metro maschile del tradimento utilizza come unità di misura la quantità di sesso scambiata nel rapporto con l'altro. In una scala da 1 a 9 in cui l'uno è una semplice lingua in bocca e tutto il resto a seguire. Che le donne dichiarino di stare a zero o al massimo a 1 è pertanto comprensibile. Come pure credo di capire le motivazioni dell'uomo che trova credibile quanto raccontato dalla donna. Dalla sua donna, perché in realtà di femmine che abbiano nai pronunciato il ti amo senza prima essersi fatte sbattere sul sedile posteriore dell'auto almeno 5 volte (...) nessuno di noi credo ne abbia mai incontrate. Io no di sicuro. Però al mondo tutto è possibile, anche che sia così diffusa quest'abitudine di flirtare solo con what's app dove manco ci si vede bene restando pure soddisfatti della cosa senza desiderare di più. Io sarò d'altri tempi ma a un messaggino con un "ti amo" avrei risposto con un invito a dirselo guardandosi negli occhi. Tanto per iniziare, si intende. E se quel messaggio di risposta non c'è nella chat con gli pseudo amanti, qualche domanda in proposito me la farei.


----------



## Divì (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Vorrei fare alcune considerazioni sulla questione "fermarsi". Ora, che due persone possano mandarsi sms scambiandosi parole d'amore o arrivando al fatidico ti amo senza aver combinato niente lo trovo credibile al massimo se la loro età non supera i 14 anni. Avrei qualche dubbio già per i 18enni. Oltre, soprattutto avvicinandosi ai 30 lo trovo credibile quanto un ippogrifo rosa che si abbevera all'Idroscalo. Tutte le donne sono consapevoli che il metro maschile del tradimento utilizza come unità di misura la quantità di sesso scambiata nel rapporto con l'altro. In una scala da 1 a 9 in cui l'uno è una semplice lingua in bocca e tutto il resto a seguire. Che le donne dichiarino di stare a zero o al massimo a 1 è pertanto comprensibile. Come pure credo di capire le motivazioni dell'uomo che trova credibile quanto raccontato dalla donna. Dalla sua donna, perché in realtà di femmine che abbiano nai pronunciato il ti amo senza prima essersi fatte sbattere sul sedile posteriore dell'auto almeno 5 volte (...) nessuno di noi credo ne abbia mai incontrate. Io no di sicuro. Però al mondo tutto è possibile, anche che sia così diffusa quest'abitudine di flirtare solo con what's app dove manco ci si vede bene restando pure soddisfatti della cosa senza desiderare di più. Io sarò d'altri tempi ma a un messaggino con un "ti amo" avrei risposto con un invito a dirselo guardandosi negli occhi. Tanto per iniziare, si intende. E se quel messaggio di risposta non c'è nella chat con gli pseudo amanti, qualche domanda in proposito me la farei.



:quoto:


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

Caro danny

Quoto ogni tuo pensiero.

Purtroppo non tutti abbiamo gli stessi tempi nell'elaborazione di un lutto. Né le stesse risposte agli eventi.

Ci sta pure che non siamo tutti bravi a chiudere le nostre storie. Neanche quando lo riteniamo l'unica scelta possibile.

Oggi ho parlato con una splendida ragazza, mi ha detto che lei ci ha messo quattro anni a chiudere con il suo uomo. 
Sembra una banalità, a me ha aperto gli occhi.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Vorrei fare alcune considerazioni sulla questione "fermarsi". Ora, che due persone possano mandarsi sms scambiandosi parole d'amore o arrivando al fatidico ti amo senza aver combinato niente lo trovo credibile al massimo se la loro età non supera i 14 anni. Avrei qualche dubbio già per i 18enni. Oltre, soprattutto avvicinandosi ai 30 lo trovo credibile quanto un ippogrifo rosa che si abbevera all'Idroscalo. Tutte le donne sono consapevoli che il metro maschile del tradimento utilizza come unità di misura la quantità di sesso scambiata nel rapporto con l'altro. In una scala da 1 a 9 in cui l'uno è una semplice lingua in bocca e tutto il resto a seguire. Che le donne dichiarino di stare a zero o al massimo a 1 è pertanto comprensibile. Come pure credo di capire le motivazioni dell'uomo che trova credibile quanto raccontato dalla donna. Dalla sua donna, perché in realtà di femmine che abbiano nai pronunciato il ti amo senza prima essersi fatte sbattere sul sedile posteriore dell'auto almeno 5 volte (...) nessuno di noi credo ne abbia mai incontrate. Io no di sicuro. Però al mondo tutto è possibile, anche che sia così diffusa quest'abitudine di flirtare solo con what's app dove manco ci si vede bene restando pure soddisfatti della cosa senza desiderare di più. Io sarò d'altri tempi ma a un messaggino con un "ti amo" avrei risposto con un invito a dirselo guardandosi negli occhi. Tanto per iniziare, si intende. E se quel messaggio di risposta non c'è nella chat con gli pseudo amanti, qualche domanda in proposito me la farei.


Quante cose stupiscono se non le si é vissute. Se parti dal tuo punto di vista é ovvio che ci sono cose che non riesci a comprendere. Credo valga per tutti


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quante cose stupiscono se non le si é vissute. Se parti dal tuo punto di vista é ovvio che ci sono cose che non riesci a comprendere. Credo valga per tutti


E quale sarebbe il tuo punto di vista?


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Caro danny
> 
> Quoto ogni tuo pensiero.
> 
> ...


Non è una banalità. E sono pienamente d'accordo sui tempi differenti per ogni persona. Ma io non mi riferivo alla eventuale chiusura di una storia, che non dipende dal tradimento ma dal rapporto residuo, ovvero a quello che resta dopo, ma alla mia perplessità di fronte a certi tradimenti non consumati.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> E quale sarebbe il tuo punto di vista?


Non siamo tutti uguali. Quello che é impossibile per Danny è possibile per me. 
Dipende da cosa ci smuove da cosa ci colpisce. Posso perdere la testa per un uomo e avere un rapporto solo virtuale senza decidere di passare ai fatti, come può essere che poi decida di farlo. 
Ma che si possa essere totalmente prese da qualcuno prima ancora di andarci a letto o decidendo anche di non andarci é assolutamente possibile.


----------



## Diletta (15 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> *Non è una cazzata dire "ti amo" a qualcun altro. Ma manco per niente.*
> 
> 
> Instaurare un rapporto virtuale con una persona in carne ed ossa non è uguale a leggere harmony o guardarsi un porno, proprio no Brù, anche se ho capito cosa vuoi dire. Evadere è un conto, investire anche solo un briciolo del proprio essere gratificando e facendosi gratificare da un'altra persona ne è un altro, anche se non la si è mai vista dal vivo.



E ti dò ragione che non è una cazzata, però lo diventa quando viene detto a vanvera.
Pensa a quante parole si dicono così, con estrema superficialità e leggerezza, perché rientrano in un certo contesto, in quel contesto.
Anche il "ti amo" ormai mi sa che faccia parte del repertorio delle frasi fatte, motivo per cui andrebbe inserito nel pacchetto "cazzate" proprio perché, 90 su 100, non è genuino, solo che piace tanto pronunciarlo, a noi donne per prime.
Quanto agli uomini...i più lo dicono perché è questo che vogliono sentirsi dire le donzelle, e loro stanno al gioco.
La prova del nove è quando vengono scoperti...proprio un grande amore sì...peccato che svanisca in men che non si dica...
Quasi sempre.


----------



## Pazzesco (15 Aprile 2016)

*Sinossi*

a parte che dopo mesi e mesi mi si attorcigliano ancora le budella a leggere ste cose faccio, a beneficio comune, una sintesi:

Periodo Aprile - Novembre 2014
Scoperta Settembre 2015 da un SMS di lei a lui

Io "ci sei andata a letto?"

Lei "No"

Io "Se ci fossi andata, me lo diresti?"

Lei "Mai" (ndr. se non altro è proprio simpatica, neh!?)

"tutti sti mesi allora mesi a fare che?" 

"ci siamo scritti un sacco di messaggi (ndr. che mi ha fatto leggere), ci siamo visti qualche volta e lui sembrava innamoratissimo, a un certo punto ho pensato anche io di esserlo, ci siamo baciati due volte, nella prima di queste due occasioni, ha provato ad andare oltre e non ho voluto. 
Dopo un po' la cosa si è sopita alla fine lui ha smesso di rispondere ed è finita in nulla". (ndr. [l'ultima, promesso] Eutanasia di un amore, anzi, di due [e ringraziate Dio che non ricordo il codice ASCII per le graffe])

"non è un po' poco in 8 fottutissimi mesi otto???"

"si, può sembrare, ma sai che per me il sesso non è mai stato importante, volevo solo sentirmi ...."

Riempire i puntini scegliendo in una scala cromatica che va da 'adulata' a 'zoccola', secondo propria sensibilità


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Non è una banalità. E sono pienamente d'accordo sui tempi differenti per ogni persona. Ma io non mi riferivo alla eventuale chiusura di una storia, che non dipende dal tradimento ma dal rapporto residuo, ovvero a quello che resta dopo, ma alla mia perplessità di fronte a certi tradimenti non consumati.


Scusa danny, ieri sera ero un pò bevuto e il realismo delle tue frasi mi ha automaticamente proiettato verso i pensieri che stanno dominando nella mia mente negli ultimi tempi.

Concordo in pieno con te sull'ultima parte del tuo discorso.
A metà, sulla prima...la lucidità del mattino mi porta a considerare anche le parole di farfalla come depositarie di concetti attendibili.


----------



## Pazzesco (15 Aprile 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E ti dò ragione che non è una cazzata, però lo diventa quando viene detto a vanvera.
> Pensa a quante parole si dicono così, con estrema superficialità e leggerezza, perché rientrano in un certo contesto, in quel contesto.
> Anche il "ti amo" ormai mi sa che faccia parte del repertorio delle frasi fatte, motivo per cui andrebbe inserito nel pacchetto "cazzate" proprio perché, 90 su 100, non è genuino, solo che piace tanto pronunciarlo, a noi donne per prime.
> Quanto agli uomini...i più lo dicono perché è questo che vogliono sentirsi dire le donzelle, e loro stanno al gioco.
> ...


hai un nick azzecctissimo!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> a parte che dopo mesi e mesi mi si attorcigliano ancora le budella a leggere ste cose faccio, a beneficio comune, una sintesi:
> 
> Periodo Aprile - Novembre 2014
> Scoperta Settembre 2015 da un SMS di lei a lui
> ...


O forse proprio perché importante non ha ritenuto il caso di andarci a letto e probabilmente davvero le bastava quello che aveva
Ci sono mille motivazioni per cui si può decidere di non passare ai fatti
Questo non rende tutto meno grave perché il coinvolgimento é evidente


----------



## Pazzesco (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> O forse proprio perché importante non ha ritenuto il caso di andarci a letto


si, in effetti ha detto anche questo


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> a parte che dopo mesi e mesi mi si attorcigliano ancora le budella a leggere ste cose faccio, a beneficio comune, una sintesi:
> 
> Periodo Aprile - Novembre 2014
> Scoperta Settembre 2015 da un SMS di lei a lui
> ...


Bingo. Siamo grossomodo sulla stessa maledetta barca.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> a parte che dopo mesi e mesi mi si attorcigliano ancora le budella a leggere ste cose faccio, a beneficio comune, una sintesi:
> 
> Periodo Aprile - Novembre 2014
> Scoperta Settembre 2015 da un SMS di lei a lui
> ...


Anche mia moglie mi ha detto che per lei il sesso non è mai stato importante.
Ovviamente ogni persona è un caso a sé.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie mi ha detto che per lei il sesso non è mai stato importante.
> Ovviamente ogni persona è un caso a sé.


Però lo faceva
Situazione un filo diversa da questa


----------



## Pazzesco (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però lo faceva
> Situazione un filo diversa da questa


forse, dal momento che 

Io "ci sei andata a letto?"
Lei "No"
Io "Se ci fossi andata, me lo diresti?"
Lei "Mai" 

è dal punto di vista logico un deadlock


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> forse, dal momento che
> 
> Io "ci sei andata a letto?"
> Lei "No"
> ...


Pazzesco non ricordo: ma hai mai parlato con il terzo incomodo?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> forse, dal momento che
> 
> Io "ci sei andata a letto?"
> Lei "No"
> ...


Ê una cosa passata e chiusa per lei 
Io non so se ci è andata a letto ti dico solo che è possibilissimo che non l'abbia fatto.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però lo faceva
> Situazione un filo diversa da questa





Pazzesco ha detto:


> forse, dal momento che
> 
> Io "ci sei andata a letto?"
> Lei "No"
> ...


A volte (ma anche spesso) si fa ma non si dice.
Ogni persona sa esattamente quello che può permettersi di dire al proprio partner o più che altro quello che l'altro vuole sentirsi dire.

(PS Anche tra noi stesse domande, stessi discorsi etc.)


----------



## ologramma (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ê una cosa passata e chiusa per lei
> Io non so se ci è andata a letto ti dico solo che è possibilissimo che non l'abbia fatto.


ma l'intento era quello di andarci quindi che pensi abbia tradito?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> A volte (ma anche spesso) si fa ma non si dice.
> Ogni persona sa esattamente quello che può permettersi di dire al proprio partner o più che altro quello che l'altro vuole sentirsi dire.


A volte non lo si fa.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma l'intento era quello di andarci quindi che pensi abbia tradito?


Se l'intento fosse stato quello l'avrebbe fatto e invece si é fermata
Ho scritto che questo non rende tutto meno grave vomunqye


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se l'intento fosse stato quello l'avrebbe fatto *e invece si é fermata*
> Ho scritto che questo non rende tutto meno grave vomunqye



Però questo lo dice lei.
Perché dovremmo crederci?
Aggiungerei comunque che se si fosse fermata per me dimostrerebbe di aver avuto rispetto verso il marito, cosa che rende il tutto non solo meno grave, ma anche  più accettabile. Nei limiti della situazione, intendo.
Resistere a una tentazione non è da tutti. Lo trovo ammirevole e io non so se sarei in grado di farlo. 
Ma lei questo non lo ha detto, rivolgendosi a Pazzesco.
Ha minimizzato e ha affermato che comunque non avrebbe detto la verità nel caso che
E' una replica un po' diversa, secondo la mia lettura.


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Però questo lo dice lei.
> Perché dovremmo crederci?
> Aggiungerei comunque che se si fosse fermata per me dimostrerebbe di aver avuto rispetto verso il marito, cosa che rende il tutto non solo meno grave, ma anche  più accettabile. Nei limiti della situazione, intendo.
> Resistere a una tentazione non è da tutti. Lo trovo ammirevole e io non so se sarei in grado di farlo.
> ...



Ciao,

gli ha fatto leggere la loro comunicazione. 
Se ci fosse stato di più, lì, sarebbe saltato fuori ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Però questo lo dice lei.
> Perché dovremmo crederci?
> Aggiungerei comunque che se si fosse fermata per me dimostrerebbe di aver avuto rispetto verso il marito, cosa che rende il tutto non solo meno grave, ma anche  più accettabile. Nei limiti della situazione, intendo.
> Resistere a una tentazione non è da tutti. Lo trovo ammirevole e io non so se sarei in grado di farlo.
> ...


Perché dovremmo non crederle?
Io dico solo che è possibile.
Siamo partiti da quello che per te é impossibile e che io sostengo che invece lo sia.


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> gli ha fatto leggere la loro comunicazione.
> Se ci fosse stato di più, lì, sarebbe saltato fuori ...
> ...


Non ci giurerei...salta fuori quel che capita.


----------



## Divì (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché dovremmo non crederle?
> Io dico solo che è possibile.
> Siamo partiti da quello che per te é impossibile e che io sostengo che invece lo sia.


Però.  Se le credi le credi. A me pare che Pazzesco non si fidi. Avrà i suoi motivi. Io li avevo. Il campanello suonava. E di solito quando suona qualcosa di vero c'è. 

Nessuno qui è mai venuto a raccontare che si è fermato. Semmai abbiamo traditi che ci vogliono credere ......


----------



## sienne (15 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non ci giurerei...salta fuori quel che capita.



Ciao

tu credi realmente che dopo aver assaporato la pelle dell'altro si continui su un piano platonico?



sienne


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Però questo lo dice lei.
> Perché dovremmo crederci?
> Aggiungerei comunque che se si fosse fermata per me dimostrerebbe di aver avuto rispetto verso il marito, cosa che rende il tutto non solo meno grave, ma anche  più accettabile. Nei limiti della situazione, intendo.
> Resistere a una tentazione non è da tutti. Lo trovo ammirevole e io non so se sarei in grado di farlo.
> ...


Se ci si ferma, e puo' capitare, per me non è di sicuro per una forma di rispetto per il coniuge che di già quando si è accesa la miccia è un pallido ricordo oscurato dall' infatuazione. Se ci si ferma può essere per i motivi più disparati ma nulla che abbia a  che vedere con la coppia ufficiale, bypassata di default al primo messaggio particolare, al primo concretizzarsi della faccenda.


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

Sapete che mi è venuta in mente una storia vissuta ere geologiche fa, proprio a me?
Sembra assurdo, ma la avevo completamente rimossa.


Mi ero lasciato con una tipa, ma ci continuavamo a vedere. Lei stava già con un altro eppure abbiamo trascorso per mesi serate in macchina, al buio...noi che fino a poco prima eravamo una coppia.
Ci credete che tra sfregamenti, dichiarazioni d'amore, lacrime, promesse e mezze ravanate nelle parti basse...ci saremo dati forse due baci a stampo?

Io ero un martello pneumatico, arrapato come un pazzo, lei non riusciva a fare a meno di venire sotto casa mia tutte le sere...eppure NON E' MAI SUCCESSO NIENTE più di quanto scritto sopra. 


Ed è stato così finchè io non mi sono rotto i coglioni. 

La morale non mi sento di scriverla perchè non è una favoletta...preferisco andare a prendere un caffè alla macchinetta.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Sapete che mi è venuta in mente una storia vissuta ere geologiche fa, proprio a me?
> Sembra assurdo, ma la avevo completamente rimossa.
> 
> 
> ...


Quanti anni avevi Ross? Immagino poi che sesso lo aveste già fatto stando insieme prima... è un po' diverso vedersi dopo essersi lasciati e prima quando si è innamorati o accecati dal desiderio... Comunque tutto è possibile. Anch'io sono uscito con ragazze senza combinare niente. ('Ste gatte morte...)


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quanti anni avevi Ross? Immagino poi che sesso lo aveste già fatto stando insieme prima... è un po' diverso vedersi dopo essersi lasciati e prima quando si è innamorati o accecati dal desiderio... Comunque tutto è possibile. Anch'io sono uscito con ragazze senza combinare niente. ('*Ste gatte morte..*.)


Spero che gli uomini con cui ho passato piacevoli serate non lo pensino anche di me, sarebbe triste visto che io conservo bellissimi ricordi


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spero che gli uomini con cui ho passato piacevoli serate non lo pensino anche di me, sarebbe triste visto che io conservo bellissimi ricordi


Ci hanno mai provato?
Li hai mai indotti in tentazione?


----------



## spleen (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci hanno mai provato?
> Li hai mai indotti in tentazione?


Servi della gleba di Elio e storie tese memoria.......


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Servi della gleba di Elio e storie tese memoria.......



"Cara ti amo" ci rappresenta(va) alla grande...
Li ho conosciuti all'epoca. Mia moglie non li sopportava musicalmente parlando.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci hanno mai provato?
> Li hai mai indotti in tentazione?


Mi conosci, posso essere una che ha l'atteggiamento da indurre in tentazione?


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi conosci, posso essere una che ha l'atteggiamento da indurre in tentazione?


Appunto.
Le gatte morte sono altre.
Ma è un discorso legato a un mio ricordo particolare, niente di che.


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Quanti anni avevi Ross? Immagino poi che sesso lo aveste già fatto stando insieme prima... è un po' diverso vedersi dopo essersi lasciati e prima quando si è innamorati o accecati dal desiderio... Comunque tutto è possibile. Anch'io sono uscito con ragazze senza combinare niente. ('Ste gatte morte...)


Una ventina d'anni. 

Il punto comunque non è che una ti dica di no...quello che vorrei trasmettere è che se lo avesse detto al suo nuovo lui, dubito questo avrebbe creduto alla verità. 

La femmina si è vista con l'ex per due mesi, al buio da soli in macchina...finestrini appannati...lacrime...grattini...tenerezze...bacettini...e non c'è stato sesso neanche una volta? 
Beh è così che è andata.
E lo so perchè uno dei due in preda a quegli inutili affanni ero proprio io.

E ti assicuro che a quei tempi si trombava come se non ci fosse un domani. Di cerebrale c'era ben poco, dai retta.


----------



## ologramma (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi conosci, posso essere una che ha l'atteggiamento da *indurre in tentazione? *


ma dire mai ...
non è bello quel che bello ma bello quel che piace.....
Almeno chi ci ha scelto a trovato o provato questa tentazione , e dai siamo fiduciosi e ottimisti:up:


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Una ventina d'anni.
> 
> Il punto comunque non è che una ti dica di no...*quello che vorrei trasmettere è che se lo avesse detto al suo nuovo lui, dubito questo avrebbe creduto alla verità.
> *
> ...


Questo sì.
Però non glielo ha detto...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma dire mai ...
> non è bello quel che bello ma bello quel che piace.....
> Almeno chi ci ha scelto a trovato o provato questa tentazione , e dai siamo fiduciosi e ottimisti:up:


Intendevo dire che non sono una di quelle che ha modi da indurre intenzione


----------



## ologramma (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che non sono una di quelle che ha modi da indurre intenzione


e io invece intendevo che non sono i modi ma possiamo sempre trovare quello che davanti a noi persona lo colpiamo per come ci porgiamo, il parlare , l'atteggiamento che ha l'altra persona , la famigliarità che si avverte sin dall'inizio , per dire non conta il nostro aspetto se si è più o meno belli quindi io ho sempre pensato pur non essendolo che qualcuna a cui sarei piaciuto ci sarebbe stata e ne ho trovate non molte ma ci sono state , qualcuna si è anche un po pentita di avermi snobbato ma ormai ero stato preso e non mi interessava allora un altra relazione dopo invece si sa il tempo ci fa cambiare idea


----------



## Pazzesco (15 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Pazzesco non ricordo: ma hai mai parlato con il terzo incomodo?


No

del reso avrebbe senso fidarsi del 3°?


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che non sono una di quelle che ha modi da indurre intenzione


non 6 credibile


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> non 6 credibile


:lipstick::angelo:


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> No
> 
> del reso avrebbe senso fidarsi del 3°?


Non so. A me all'epoca è sembrata quasi una necessità. 
Cosa cercassi non mi è ancora ben chiaro.


----------



## MariLea (15 Aprile 2016)

:kick:     :calcio:   :ti-investo:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Non è una cazzata dire "ti amo" a qualcun altro. Ma manco per niente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono tutte evasioni, tutti tradimenti, ma con gradualità diverse.

Equiparare un harmony a una chat è un errore, ma lo è anche equiparare una relazione virtuale a una relazione vera.
Mi sembra una cosa talmente evidente da non dovere essere spiegata.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2016)

Conosco più casi di relazioni che non si sono concretizzate.


----------



## Falcor (15 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La morale non mi sento di scriverla perchè non è una favoletta...preferisco andare a prendere un caffè alla macchinetta.


Mi vien sempre più voglia di conoscerti


----------



## Ross (15 Aprile 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> :kick:     :calcio:   :ti-investo:


Ma non sono sicuro neanche di questo...dici che le davo o le prendevo? :rotfl:



Falcor ha detto:


> Mi vien sempre più voglia di conoscerti


anche tu mi ispiri parecchio assai!


----------



## MariLea (15 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma non sono sicuro neanche di questo...dici che le davo o le prendevo? :rotfl:


Eri così carico... che lo avresti massacrato

 cmq non prima di qualche domandina


----------



## Mary The Philips (15 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono tutte evasioni, tutti tradimenti, ma con gradualità diverse.
> 
> Equiparare un harmony a una chat è un errore, ma lo è anche equiparare una relazione virtuale a una relazione vera.
> Mi sembra una cosa talmente evidente da non dovere essere spiegata.


Non sono d'accordo. Seguire una passione (evasione) che non implica la presenza dell'altro, che sia sfasciarsi di harmony o fare bungee jumping tutte le domeniche, non è una forma di tradimento più o meno intensa, è essere vivi per se stessi al netto della coppia e senza farle male. Equiparo una relazione virtuale ad una reale pur non sfuggendomi le "sottili" differenze "talmente evidenti da non essere spiegate" perchè in entrambi i casi si dà e si prende da qualcun altro qualcosa che quando si è in coppia semplicemente non si dovrebbe avere la necessità di cercare altrove. Tant'è che la gente (guarda qua sul forum quanti ce n'è) ci va ai pazzi anche se non c'è stato rapporto fisico; si mente ugualmente, si sogna ugualmente, si desidera ugualmente, si cerca ugualmente, ci si conforta e consola  e magari ama ugualmente. Vedersi tipo una volta al mese non è che faccia scattare proprio un abisso fra una relazione virtuale e una "reale"; se in coppia poi, gli amanti vanno spesso molto di virtuale comunque. Anche a me sembrava una cosa talmente evidente da non dover essere spiegata.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2016)

Il peso di una relazione non la stabilisce il tradito, ma il traditore. Il tradito può dire il peso che ha per lui.
Credo che si sia in grado di ricostruire (o costruire) quando si riesce a distinguere.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il peso di una relazione non la stabilisce il tradito, ma il traditore. Il tradito può dire il peso che ha per lui.
> Credo che si sia in grado di ricostruire (o costruire) quando si riesce a distinguere.



Puoi spiegarmi meglio, per favore, cosa intendi? 

Il traditore, soprattutto a relazione esaurita, tende a ridimensionare la portata della stessa al massimo, sia nel confronto col tradito che con se stesso (per quello che so), a considerla acqua passata e ad archivirla nella cartella degli errori "umani". Ovvio che il tradito viva l'idea di quello e' stato dandogli un peso specifico diverso; non ho capito qual e' passaggio secondo te fondamentale per la ricostruzione in questo senso. Ci sara' sempre una percezione che parte da distanze siderali sulla stessa relazione. Avro' una mente semplice, ma l'unica strda che a me pare percorribile sia quella dell'onesta' a 360°; forse pero' sono solo un'illusa.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Puoi spiegarmi meglio, per favore, cosa intendi?
> 
> Il traditore, soprattutto a relazione esaurita, tende a ridimensionare la portata della stessa al massimo, sia nel confronto col tradito che con se stesso (per quello che so), a considerla acqua passata e ad archivirla nella cartella degli errori "umani". Ovvio che il tradito viva l'idea di quello e' stato dandogli un peso specifico diverso; non ho capito qual e' passaggio secondo te fondamentale per la ricostruzione in questo senso. Ci sara' sempre una percezione che parte da distanze siderali sulla stessa relazione. Avro' una mente semplice, ma l'unica strda che a me pare percorribile sia quella dell'onesta' a 360°; forse pero' sono solo un'illusa.


Voglio dire che, per esempio, il tradimento di una sera da ubriaco per il traditore non ha alcun significato, ma per la  tradita ne può avere un peso decisivo nel disconoscimento della personalità del traditore, mentre un volontario tradimento per innamoramento, oggettivamente più pesante per il coinvolgimento, per la durata, per il distacco emotivo, può invece essere più comprensibile per il tradito che non deve ristrutturare l'immagine del traditore.
Per un altro tradito può essere il contrario.
Per questo motivo non credo che sia importante e utile scandagliare le motivazioni del traditore se non nella misura in cui è utile al tradito per stabilire se si è trattato di un tradimento per lui in qualche modo accettabile.
Naturalmente ci sono persone per le quali è la rottura del patto di lealtà il punto indigeribile. In questo caso è ancora più irrilevante in cosa vuoi consistito il tradimento.
Per alcuni personaggi di Pirandello il fatto che il tradimento fosse di dominio pubblico era la cosa più importante.


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Puoi spiegarmi meglio, per favore, cosa intendi?
> 
> *Il traditore, soprattutto a relazione esaurita, tende a ridimensionare la portata della stessa al massimo, sia nel confronto col tradito che con se stesso (per quello che so), a considerla acqua passata e ad archivirla nella cartella degli errori "umani"*. Ovvio che il tradito viva l'idea di quello e' stato dandogli un peso specifico diverso; non ho capito qual e' passaggio secondo te fondamentale per la ricostruzione in questo senso. Ci sara' sempre una percezione che parte da distanze siderali sulla stessa relazione. Avro' una mente semplice, ma l'unica strda che a me pare percorribile sia quella dell'onesta' a 360°; forse pero' sono solo un'illusa.


quoto


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire che, per esempio, il tradimento di una sera da ubriaco per il traditore non ha alcun significato, ma per la  tradita ne può avere un peso decisivo nel disconoscimento della personalità del traditore, mentre un volontario tradimento per innamoramento, oggettivamente più pesante per il coinvolgimento, per la durata, per il distacco emotivo, può invece essere più comprensibile per il tradito che non deve ristrutturare l'immagine del traditore.
> Per un altro tradito può essere il contrario.
> Per questo motivo non credo che sia importante e utile scandagliare le motivazioni del traditore se non nella misura in cui è utile al tradito per stabilire se si è trattato di un tradimento per lui in qualche modo accettabile.
> Naturalmente ci sono persone per le quali *è la rottura del patto di lealtà il punto indigeribile*. In questo caso è ancora più irrilevante in cosa vuoi consistito il tradimento.
> Per alcuni personaggi di Pirandello il fatto che il tradimento fosse di dominio pubblico era la cosa più importante.


quoto


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io ti capisco poco, se ricordo bene tua moglie si e' solo infatuata dell'altro, capisco non sia una bella cosa, pero' avevate ed avete molte possibilita' di ricostruire.
> 
> Ovvio che ognuno fa quel che gli pare, ma se lei ti piace ancora ed avete 4 figli, p*erché uscire con donne che neppure ti interessano?*
> 
> Sembra piu' una questione di orgoglio. E frega sto maledetto orgoglio.


non lo so, davvero
sta cosa ha innescato una sensazione costante di inquietudine ed insoddisfazione.
Prima mi sentivo tranquillo, appagato, ora mi sento sistematicamente alla ricerca di qualcosa che proprio non so cosa sia. Per cui cerco.
E' come se le corna mi avessero dato la stura. Mi guardo intorno e vedo che tutto è fuggevole, mutevole e precario. Marito? Moglie? Famiglia? 
Perchè accontentarsi? Perchè scendere a compromessi?
Non riesco a partecipare manco a 3d che non siano questo, perchè scriverei risposte scomposte, istintive, provocatorie e rabbiose.
Ieri sono uscito con una che dichiaratamente voleva fare sesso. Dichiaratamente avrebbe preferito a tre: MMF (che mi ha detto sta per male-male-female). A fronte del mio non se ne parla, siamo usciti comunque e non siamo manco andati a mangiare. 45enne, mi ha raccontato in ore e ore un mondo da bulimica del sesso. In coppia, etero, lesbo, in club, dogging (manco sapevo cosa fosse), mi ha raccontato di situazioni da film, di come, prima della separazione, abbia condotto una doppia vita incredibile e di come sia morbosamente attratta dalla trasgressione. E se uno un po' le piace e le dice di no, lei diventa matta.

Ho una crisi di mezzetà eteroindotta


----------



## MariLea (16 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> non lo so, davvero
> sta cosa ha innescato una sensazione costante di inquietudine ed insoddisfazione.
> Prima mi sentivo tranquillo, appagato, ora mi sento sistematicamente alla ricerca di qualcosa che proprio non so cosa sia. Per cui cerco.
> E' come se le corna mi avessero dato la stura. Mi guardo intorno e vedo che tutto è fuggevole, mutevole e precario. Marito? Moglie? Famiglia?
> ...


Come la curiosità di un mondo sconosciuto che si muove intorno a noi, ma di cui sconoscevamo l'esistenza.
E lì ti aggiri come un giornalista che fa interviste per un reportage... ma quel mondo non ti piace, è troppo lontano da te ed ogni intervista si conclude con un "non se ne parla" o un "vedremo"...


----------



## Falcor (16 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' come se le corna mi avessero dato la stura. Mi guardo intorno e vedo che tutto è fuggevole, mutevole e precario


Ricorda però che le corna son un particolare aggiunto da te. Ok io ti ho sempre detto che la tue reazione era giustificata, forse al tuo posto farei lo stesso. Però c'è sempre la possibilità che tua moglie non menta e davvero non sia andata oltre.


----------



## mistral (16 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> non lo so, davvero
> sta cosa ha innescato una sensazione costante di inquietudine ed insoddisfazione.
> Prima mi sentivo tranquillo, appagato, ora mi sento sistematicamente alla ricerca di qualcosa che proprio non so cosa sia. Per cui cerco.
> E' come se le corna mi avessero dato la stura. Mi guardo intorno e vedo che tutto è fuggevole, mutevole e precario. Marito? Moglie? Famiglia?
> ...


ok ma tra la normalità che hai vissuto fin'ora e l'esasperazione che hai constatato ora esiste una sana via di mezzo.


----------



## disincantata (16 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> non lo so, davvero
> sta cosa ha innescato una sensazione costante di inquietudine ed insoddisfazione.
> Prima mi sentivo tranquillo, appagato, ora mi sento sistematicamente alla ricerca di qualcosa che proprio non so cosa sia. Per cui cerco.
> E' come se le corna mi avessero dato la stura. Mi guardo intorno e vedo che tutto è fuggevole, mutevole e precario. Marito? Moglie? Famiglia?
> ...



Non e' che le cerchi in chat?


----------



## mistral (16 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire che, per esempio, il tradimento di una sera da ubriaco per il traditore non ha alcun significato, ma per la  tradita ne può avere un peso decisivo nel disconoscimento della personalità del traditore, mentre un volontario tradimento per innamoramento, oggettivamente più pesante per il coinvolgimento, per la durata, per il distacco emotivo, può invece essere più comprensibile per il tradito che non deve ristrutturare l'immagine del traditore.
> Per un altro tradito può essere il contrario.
> Per questo motivo non credo che sia importante e utile scandagliare le motivazioni del traditore se non nella misura in cui è utile al tradito per stabilire se si è trattato di un tradimento per lui in qualche modo accettabile.
> Naturalmente ci sono persone per le quali è la rottura del patto di lealtà il punto indigeribile. In questo caso è ancora più irrilevante in cosa vuoi consistito il tradimento.
> Per alcuni personaggi di Pirandello il fatto che il tradimento fosse di dominio pubblico era la cosa più importante.


Hai spiegato perfettamente .Io stranisco quando leggo che si è più disposti a perdonare la botta e via ,l'incontro casuale di una sera e la spinta puramente sessuale di un tradimento .In questi comportamento vedrei uno stravolgimento inaccettabile della percezione  che ho ed ho sempre avuto di mio marito,persona profonda e piuttosto sensibile,scarsamente attratto dai fuochi fatui.Mi è più comprensibile che abbia  avuto a che fare con un pacchetto di emozioni vere o false che fossero ,l'aver cercato qualcosa di emotivamente simile al sentimento che aveva per me e che da qualche tempo mancava del tutto che non cercare semplicemente la botta e via .Questo sì che me lo avrebbe reso totalmente estraneo e maggiormente schifoso.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2016)

*pazzesco*

Per me cerchi persone sopra le righe per poter ridimensionare il tradimento che ti ha talmente turbato da sentire il bisogno di volerlo vedere normale.
Sei certo che il tuo non sia un problema di orgoglio?
Tua moglie fa di tutto per dimostrare che tiene a te. Sbaglio?


----------



## ologramma (16 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me cerchi persone sopra le righe per poter ridimensionare il tradimento che ti ha talmente turbato da sentire il bisogno di volerlo vedere normale.
> Sei certo che il tuo non sia un problema di orgoglio?
> *Tua moglie fa di tutto per dimostrare che tiene a te.* Sbaglio?


Sempre dopo il fattaccio mai prima , quindi che ce vuoi fa lui ora la vede così


----------



## mistral (16 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sempre dopo il fattaccio mai prima , quindi che ce vuoi fa lui ora la vede così


Più che altro a me pare che lui si stia sforzando di vederla così ,sforzarsi di farsi piacere ciò che per una vita ha repulso


----------



## Ross (16 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me cerchi persone sopra le righe per poter ridimensionare il tradimento che ti ha talmente turbato da sentire il bisogno di volerlo vedere normale.



Puoi aver ragione o meno, in ogni caso mi sembra un'analisi tutt'altro che banale.
Complimenti Brunetta, davvero.


----------



## ologramma (17 Aprile 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Più che altro a me pare che lui si stia sforzando di vederla così ,sforzarsi di farsi piacere ciò che per una vita ha repulso


l'avrà pure repulso ,che termine, ma ormai il patto è rotto e quindi si fa piacere altro


----------



## Pazzesco (17 Aprile 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non e' che le cerchi in chat?


no le attuali frequentazioni nascono da una palestra di fighetti



Falcor ha detto:


> Ricorda però che le corna son un particolare aggiunto da te. Ok io ti ho sempre detto che la tue reazione era giustificata, forse al tuo posto farei lo stesso. Però c'è sempre la possibilità che tua moglie non menta e davvero non sia andata oltre.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me cerchi persone sopra le righe per poter ridimensionare il tradimento che ti ha talmente turbato da sentire il bisogno di volerlo vedere normale.
> Sei certo che il tuo non sia un problema di orgoglio?
> Tua moglie fa di tutto per dimostrare che tiene a te. Sbaglio?


che il tradimento mi ha sconvolto è un dato di fatto,anche se solo a livello di incontri clandestini, messaggini e baci, mi lascia pietrificato.

Permettetimi un pò di piagnisteo, mi sento come quel pirla di Lupo De Lupis, ineluttabilmente beffato e deriso, e, diciamolo chiaramente, pure antipatico.

Può benissimo essere un problema di orgoglio, non so come capirlo, ma a questo certo si aggiunge il fatto di essere stufo di abbozzare.

Molte volte è venuto fuori che la serenità non sta nel trovare la persona giusta, ma trovare se stessi, eventualmente nel rapporto con l'altra.Questa serenità non la vivo.

Intendiamoci, le persone che frequesto forse hanno un tratto comune nell'essere libertine proprio perchè sono quelle che meno disdegnano nuove anche improvvisate frequentazioni, e io da poco sono sulla piazza, ma col tempo penso troverò persone maggiormente simili a me.
Inoltre per quanto il mio desiderio di sesso e quello di mia moglie non combacino, questo non fa di me un satiro, grazie al cielo, o non ancora.

Mi hanno parlato di gruppi di persone single e divorziate che organizzano uscite, penso che questa possa essere un'alternativa plausibile per conoscere persone più 'in bolla', anche se, con il nuovo lavoro sarà pressochè improbabile, visto che comunque i piccoli hanno nettamente la precedenza.



ologramma ha detto:


> l'avrà pure repulso ,che termine, ma ormai il patto è rotto e quindi si fa piacere altro


direi che sono aconra in un momento di scoperta, prima ancora che di ricerca e di partecipazione!



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me cerchi persone sopra le righe per poter ridimensionare il tradimento che ti ha talmente turbato da sentire il bisogno di volerlo vedere normale.
> Sei certo che il tuo non sia un problema di orgoglio?
> *Tua moglie fa di tutto per dimostrare che tiene a te. Sbaglio?*


si, questo merita una riflessione a parte. Lei si dice innamoratissima, e, a modo suo me lo fa capire. 
A latere, in palestra mi ha iscritto lei


----------



## ologramma (17 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> direi che sono aconra in un momento di scoperta, prima ancora che di ricerca e di partecipazione!


ma leggendoti sei alla scoperta di una nuova vita non so se proseguirai su questa strada o tutto si risolve rimanendo in famiglia , la verità  verrà fuori con il tempo c'è solo da dire che cose che non pensavi di fare prima della scoperta ora le stai valutando nel bene e nel male e arriverai prima o poi a trovare una soluzione .Qui persone ci hanno messo anni  quindi armati di pazienza che la cosa si risolverà :up:


----------



## Pazzesco (17 Aprile 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma leggendoti sei alla scoperta di una nuova vita non so se proseguirai su questa strada o tutto si risolve rimanendo in famiglia , la verità  verrà fuori con il tempo c'è solo da dire che cose che non pensavi di fare prima della scoperta ora le stai valutando nel bene e nel male e arriverai prima o poi a trovare una soluzione .Qui persone ci hanno messo anni  quindi armati di pazienza che la cosa si risolverà :up:


okey grazie!


----------



## Mary The Philips (17 Aprile 2016)

Semplice semplice: per me stai solo cercando di pareggiare i conti, di rimettere la palla al centro per poter ricominciare la partita con tua moglie 1 a 1. Non provando effettivamente nessuna attrazione particolare per qualcuna stai accumulando una serie  di zero virgola  per fare 1 come lei. E' un percorso come un altro


----------



## Diletta (17 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Semplice semplice: per me stai solo cercando di pareggiare i conti, di rimettere la palla al centro per poter ricominciare la partita con tua moglie 1 a 1. Non provando effettivamente nessuna attrazione particolare per qualcuna stai accumulando una serie  di zero virgola  per fare 1 come lei. E' un percorso come un altro



Sì, anche secondo me, magari anche inconsciamente.
Ma non ho capito bene quello che è successo con la ingorda di sesso...c'è andato insieme o hanno solo parlato?
Lo so, dovrei chiederlo a lui,
Comunque, se hanno consumato i conti sono già stati pareggiati...


----------



## Pazzesco (17 Aprile 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Semplice semplice: per me stai solo cercando di pareggiare i conti, di rimettere la palla al centro per poter ricominciare la partita con tua moglie 1 a 1. Non provando effettivamente nessuna attrazione particolare per qualcuna stai accumulando una serie  di zero virgola  per fare 1 come lei. E' un percorso come un altro





Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, anche secondo me, magari anche inconsciamente.
> Ma non ho capito bene quello che è successo con la ingorda di sesso...c'è andato insieme o hanno solo parlato?
> Lo so, dovrei chiederlo a lui,
> Comunque, se hanno consumato i conti sono già stati pareggiati...


Parlato soltanto e parlato solo lei
Sulle motivazioni potrebbe certo essere, mi sento come se avessi un credito da scontare, ma proprio zero desiderio di incasso.


----------



## Diletta (18 Aprile 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Parlato soltanto e parlato solo lei
> Sulle motivazioni potrebbe certo essere, mi sento come se avessi un credito da scontare, ma proprio zero desiderio di incasso.




Ma guarda...essere in credito non è mica male, peggio sarebbe il contrario.
Io il mio credito me lo porto appresso e mi piace pensare di averlo, anche se magari non lo incasserò mai.

Mi permetto però di dirti una cosa: a forza di tentativi andati male, uno andrà per il verso giusto e...lo pareggerai quel conto.
Perché chi va troppo vicino al fuoco, prima o poi si brucia di sicuro!


----------



## Pazzesco (19 Aprile 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma guarda...essere in credito non è mica male, peggio sarebbe il contrario.
> Io il mio credito me lo porto appresso e mi piace pensare di averlo, anche se magari non lo incasserò mai.
> 
> Mi permetto però di dirti una cosa: a forza di tentativi andati male, uno andrà per il verso giusto e...lo pareggerai quel conto.
> Perché chi va troppo vicino al fuoco, prima o poi si brucia di sicuro!


Comunque adesso o trovo una hostess compiacente o è difficile: col nuovo lavoro, soprattutto i primi tempi, farò il 'globe trotter' 
oggi Germania! Faccio qualche foto dell'Allianz Arena per qualche juventino?


----------



## Pazzesco (5 Giugno 2016)

*Si sta*



Pazzesco ha detto:


> Comunque adesso o trovo una hostess compiacente o è difficile: col nuovo lavoro, soprattutto i primi tempi, farò il 'globe trotter'
> oggi Germania! Faccio qualche foto dell'Allianz Arena per qualche juventino?


nessuna hostess all'orizzonte, si sta, ancora in equilibrio precario, dopo una decina di mesi. Forse meno precario.

Ieri ho visto un film che ho trovato molto carino Men, Women & Children, se non fosse per il solito magone per le solite scene di tradimento.

Ma possibile che solo nei cartoni animati Pixar e Dreamworks l'adulterio non è contemplato e sono i soli film oramai godibili a cuor leggero?

Cambio l'alias da "Pazzesco" a "Pesante"


----------



## Falcor (5 Giugno 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ieri ho visto un film che ho trovato molto carino Men, Women & Children, se non fosse per il solito magone per le solite scene di tradimento.


Ti capisco, anche per me erano stilettate al cuore vedere tradimenti in film e serie tv. Vidi una serie che si chiamava proprio "Tradimenti". Mi vene la gastrite nervosa alla fine 

Comunque stai affrontando sto percorso ancora con molta rabbia dentro, la si percepisce.

Lei come sta? I figli?


----------



## Pazzesco (5 Giugno 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ti capisco, anche per me erano stilettate al cuore vedere tradimenti in film e serie tv. Vidi una serie che si chiamava proprio "Tradimenti". Mi vene la gastrite nervosa alla fine
> 
> Comunque stai affrontando sto percorso ancora con molta rabbia dentro, la si percepisce.
> 
> Lei come sta? I figli?


I figli bene, sentono un po' di tensione, ma è certo stemperata dal fatto che nell'ultimo mese e mezzo sono stato a casa pochissimi giorni.
Si rendono conto di un maggior distacco mio perché quando sono fuori mi faccio sentire poco, rispetto alla norma.

Lei sta bene, è molto in forma, mi dice sempre dove è con chi è cosa fa e perché lo fa. 
Visto che non è una mia richiesta, le ho domandato perché lo faccia, dice che la fa stare meglio.

Io sto bene con i figli che sono (anche i grandi) coccoloni come mai, e con lei sempre in altalena.
Sai, più che rabbia, mi accorgo di avere tanta insoddisfazione, ma più nei miei confronti, prima ancora che verso di lei, perchè sto ritonando alla vita ed ai ritmi del 'prima', e non mi va più bene.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Luglio 2016)

*Olè*

Buongiorno,
rieccomi dopo un altro periodo di trottolamento all'estero.
Vi vedo tutti in formissima, bene.
Ho letto di qualche nuova tregenda e davvero mi rendo conto di quanto le storie possano essere intricate, magiche o spaventose.

Lato mio, la vera novità è che mi sto sempre di più abituando alla lontananza. E che in Spagna sono stato rintracciato su FB da una ex fidanzata. Certo che se FB prendesse una commissione per i casini che gli affiliati combinano, altro che i proventi della pubblicità.
Lei divorziata da tre anni, con un figlio di 12, usciamo spesso, molto spesso quando capito a Madrid.
Non è successo nulla, ma mi piace.
La storia si era chiusa perché, ai tempi, era dovuta rientrare in Inghilterra al termine dell'Erasmus. E non avevamo retto.

Se devo dire a parecchi mesi qual è la sensazione più forte che mi è rimasta è il senso di precarietà.
Fai un sacco di cose a testa bassa, a poi ti accorgi che, magari, qual tipo di concentrazione e convinzioni ce l'hai solo tu. 
Che in fondo chissenefrega, che si sopravvive a tutto e a tutti.

Baci


----------



## Carola (21 Luglio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> rieccomi dopo un altro periodo di trottolamento all'estero.
> Vi vedo tutti in formissima, bene.
> Ho letto di qualche nuova tregenda e davvero mi rendo conto di quanto le storie possano essere intricate, magiche o spaventose.
> ...


Ma
Mentre trottoli i figli con chi stanno?
E non ti mancano ?


----------



## mistral (21 Luglio 2016)

Ciao Pazzesco,felice di sentirti abbastanza sereno.
ehh,questo Facebook che fa tornare indietro di anni...


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Luglio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma
> Mentre trottoli i figli con chi stanno?
> E non ti mancano ?


si mi mancano tantissimo, ma già prima mi capitavano periodi di lontananza
comunque i due più grandi sono partiti per un anno di studio all'estero, ed i due più piccoli sono in vacanza con la baby sitter: li raggiungo domani e dopo per la prima microvacanza da qualche mese


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ciao Pazzesco,felice di sentirti abbastanza sereno.
> ehh,questo Facebook che fa tornare indietro di anni...


galeotto FB, anche il terzo incomodo è saltato fuori da lì!

A proposito, lui è stato ritrasferito, ora a Sondrio...


----------



## spleen (21 Luglio 2016)

E la moglie come sta?


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Luglio 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E la moglie come sta?


pare soffrire sia la mia lontanza che la situazione:quando sono a casa mi chiede in continuazione se le voglio bene e se riuscirò mai a perdonare, dimenticare.

Penso che in verità sia confusa dal fatto che sembro molto cambiato e credo davvero di dare l'impressione che non mi importi molto di nulla, tranne i piccoli.

Prima ero un punto fermo, adesso sono la crisi di mezz'età indotta


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> pare soffrire sia la mia lontanza che la situazione:quando sono a casa mi chiede in continuazione se le voglio bene e se riuscirò mai a perdonare, dimenticare.
> 
> Penso che in verità sia confusa dal fatto che sembro molto cambiato e credo davvero di dare l'impressione che non mi importi molto di nulla, tranne i piccoli.
> 
> Prima ero un punto fermo, adesso sono la crisi di mezz'età indotta


Sembri molto alleggerito.:up:


----------



## JON (21 Luglio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> pare soffrire sia la mia lontanza che la situazione:quando sono a casa mi *chiede in continuazione se le voglio bene e se riuscirò mai a perdonare, dimenticare*.
> 
> Penso che in verità sia confusa dal fatto che sembro molto cambiato e credo davvero di dare l'impressione che non mi importi molto di nulla, tranne i piccoli.
> 
> Prima ero un punto fermo, adesso sono la crisi di mezz'età indotta


Ma quale dimenticare. Oh, ma se io non riesco ancora a scordarmi della proposta cuckold. 

Scusa, ciao, ben ritrovato.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembri molto alleggerito.:up:


si anche se non mi piaccio così 
non mi piaccio in nessun modo adesso


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si anche se non mi piaccio così
> non mi piaccio in nessun modo adesso


Cose non ti piace?


----------



## Carola (21 Luglio 2016)

Io capisco cosa non piace 
L essere cambiati L essersi raffreddati aver preso coscienza che si può fare senza colui o colei con cui credevamo di invecchiare ( ok io sono la traditrice ma ho provato  e provo queste cose)


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Luglio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma quale dimenticare. Oh, ma se io non riesco ancora a scordarmi della proposta cuckold.
> 
> Scusa, ciao, ben ritrovato.


ciao JON! grazie, tutto ok?

Della cosa ne ho parlato anche con la tipa 'libertina' della palestra, che ha conosciuto mia moglie (in palestra).

Lei di mia moglie si è fatta un'idea tutta sua:

1 Professionalmente, fisicamente e come simpatia la considera una formula uno
2 nei rapporti con gli uomini la vede una disadattata. Sembra flirtare con tutti vecchi, giovani, belli e cessi, come se dovesse poi mollarla a destra e manca, crea aspettative enormi che poi lascia deluse (si???). Per cosa poi??
3  dice infine che è una delle persone più insicure che abbia mia visto, ammantata da un sottile costruito domopak protettivo 

Per arrivare poi all'idea di vedermi con un'altra, ha detto che anche lei stessa si presterebbe, ma è convinta che anche questa sia una messa in scena, che mia moglie mai e poi mai arriverebbe veramente al dunque, che in fondo in fondo sessualmente è una sfigata, e detto da lei...


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cose non ti piace?





Carola ha detto:


> Io capisco cosa non piace
> L essere cambiati L essersi raffreddati aver preso coscienza che si può fare senza colui o colei con cui credevamo di invecchiare ( ok io sono la traditrice ma ho provato  e provo queste cose)


devo tornare al solito punto: io mi sentivo felice, adesso ho la serenità effimera di chi pensa che nulla conti davvero, ma per la sberla che ho preso che ancora mi fa girare la testa

mi sto abituando a furia di dirmelo: "que serà, serà", vedendomi Doris Day ogni mattina mentre mi rado
ma non sono nato così, mi sto adattando
anche all'esser bionda


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Luglio 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io capisco cosa non piace
> L essere cambiati L essersi raffreddati aver preso coscienza che si può fare senza colui o colei con cui credevamo di invecchiare ( ok io sono la traditrice ma ho provato  e provo queste cose)


si Carola, vero
il fatto poi di aver trovato la persona giusta per invecchiare insieme mi dava un gran senso romantico di sicurezza

che illusione da pirli


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> devo tornare al solito punto: io mi sentivo felice, adesso ho la serenità effimera di chi pensa che nulla conti davvero, ma per la sberla che ho preso che ancora mi fa girare la testa
> 
> mi sto abituando a furia di dirmelo: "que serà, serà", vedendomi Doris Day ogni mattina mentre mi rado
> ma non sono nato così, mi sto adattando
> anche all'esser bionda


Una metafora bellissima :rotfl: ma potresti anche essere una vera bionda. Solo che ancora non lo sai. Ti devi conoscere.
Io mi stupisco ancora di me stessa, anche se sono sempre brunetta.:carneval:


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una metafora bellissima :rotfl: ma potresti anche essere una vera bionda. Solo che ancora non lo sai. Ti devi conoscere.
> Io mi stupisco ancora di me stessa, anche se sono sempre brunetta.:carneval:


bellissima!
ti darei un bacio!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una metafora bellissima :rotfl: ma potresti anche essere una vera bionda. Solo che ancora non lo sai. Ti devi conoscere.
> Io mi stupisco ancora di me stessa, anche se sono sempre brunetta.:carneval:


ci vediamo da Jean Louis David?


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Luglio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao JON! grazie, tutto ok?
> 
> Della cosa ne ho parlato anche con la tipa 'libertina' della palestra, che ha conosciuto mia moglie (in palestra).
> 
> ...


anche se inusuale mi autoquoto: le donne sono crudeli (cit. *Haran Banjo), anche nei loro commenti*


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ci vediamo da Jean Louis David?


:up:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2016)

Da ora in poi ti immaginerò sempre come Doris Day :mexican:


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da ora in poi ti immaginerò sempre come Doris Day :mexican:


assoldiamo Jon e Spleen e facciamo i "Ricchi e Poveri"


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> assoldiamo Jon e Spleen e facciamo i "Ricchi e Poveri"


:carneval: Avessi la voce della brunetta!


----------



## JON (22 Luglio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao JON! grazie, tutto ok?
> 
> Della cosa ne ho parlato anche con la tipa 'libertina' della palestra, che ha conosciuto mia moglie (in palestra).
> 
> ...


Carissimo!

Va tutto bene. A te non lo chiedo, tanto sembri ringalluzzito. Anche se, ad una certa, uno dovrebbe quietarsi. Invece tu tutta vita e impegno, mi pare. Bene, bene...credo che in fin dei conti sia meglio tenersi occupati.

La descrizione dell'amica mi pare piuttosto acuta, forse si tratta della solita ricerca di conferme che sfocia nell'illusione che il feedback altrui sia tanto gratificante quanto necessario. Più che altro pare una costrizione, se la tua amica la descrive cosi insicura forse lo è davvero cosi profondamente. Forse è relativamente conscia di aver bisogno di attirare attenzioni e allo stesso tempo tenersene alla larga. Anche perché ad andare fino in fondo se ne conoscono i rischi e, in determinati casi, anche l'inutilità.

Sotto quest'ottica quella vecchia e maldestra storia acquisisce un tono più comprensibile.


----------



## JON (22 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :carneval: Avessi la voce della brunetta!


Ma mica dobbiamo rifarli pari pari.... facciamo la parodia.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma mica dobbiamo rifarli pari pari.... facciamo la parodia.


Quella mi viene benissimo :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Luglio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Carissimo!
> 
> Va tutto bene. A te non lo chiedo, tanto sembri ringalluzzito. Anche se, ad una certa, uno dovrebbe quietarsi. Invece tu tutta vita e impegno, mi pare. Bene, bene...credo che in fin dei conti sia meglio tenersi occupati.
> 
> ...


si potrebbe essere


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella mi viene benissimo :carneval::rotfl:


in uno degli episodi più infamanti della mia esistenza ho fatto Mietta a un karaoke cantando "vattene amore", un successo epocale: abbiamo dovuto bissare

per cui non ci resta che scegliere il primo pezzo!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> in uno degli episodi più infamanti della mia esistenza ho fatto Mietta a un karaoke cantando "vattene amore", un successo epocale: abbiamo dovuto bissareper cui non ci resta che scegliere il primo pezzo!


Trottolino amoroso dududadada :carneval:


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trottolino amoroso dududadada :carneval:


si, si infierisci, ma abbiamo ricevuto una standing ovation e manco mi ero depilato le gambe!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si, si infierisci, ma abbiamo ricevuto una standing ovation e manco mi ero depilato le gambe!


Neanch'io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Pazzesco (7 Agosto 2016)

*Vacanze*

Per la prima volta da quando stiamo insieme, quest'anno vacanze separate.
Lei con un paio di piccoli in Toscana, io lavoro e, se riesco qualche giorno in nord Europa.

Vediamo come va


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Per la prima volta da quando stiamo insieme, quest'anno vacanze separate.
> Lei con un paio di piccoli in Toscana, io lavoro e, se riesco qualche giorno in nord Europa.
> 
> Vediamo come va


Ritroverai un te stesso giovane e nuove energie.


----------



## Pazzesco (7 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ritroverai un te stesso giovane e nuove energie.


grazie, speriamo


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> grazie, speriamo


Quando ti senti giù immagina di fare i Ricchi e Poveri :carneval:


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Settembre 2016)

*Poco più di un anno*

carissimi tutti, 
è passato poco più di un anno e siamo ancora insieme.
Le cose vanno generalmente abbastanza bene, ma dovendo dire cosa di spiacevole resta è uno strano e costante senso di malinconia.
Uno stato d'amino di precarietà ed incertezza, che offusca un po' tutti i piaceri e deprime la serenità che avevo e che potrebbe essere.

Forse accentuato dall'autunno...

Confesso che leggo poco, perché di nuovo dolori sopiti si riaffacciano. 
Ma vedo con piacere che i partecipanti assidui assidui restano.

e ora, MARRONI PER TUTTI

baci


----------



## JON (29 Settembre 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> carissimi tutti,
> è passato poco più di un anno e siamo ancora insieme.
> Le cose vanno generalmente abbastanza bene, ma dovendo dire cosa di spiacevole resta è uno strano e costante senso di malinconia.
> Uno stato d'amino di precarietà ed incertezza, che offusca un po' tutti i piaceri e deprime la serenità che avevo e che potrebbe essere.
> ...


Ciao pazz, tutto sommato va meglio. Forse quel sottofondo malinconico ti accompagnerà per molto se non per sempre. Ma...c'est la vie. Ti faccio i migliori auguri.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> carissimi tutti,
> è passato poco più di un anno e siamo ancora insieme.
> Le cose vanno generalmente abbastanza bene, ma dovendo dire cosa di spiacevole resta è uno strano e costante senso di malinconia.
> Uno stato d'amino di precarietà ed incertezza, che offusca un po' tutti i piaceri e deprime la serenità che avevo e che potrebbe essere.
> ...


Un abbraccio


----------



## Andrea Lila (29 Settembre 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> carissimi tutti,
> è passato poco più di un anno e siamo ancora insieme.
> Le cose vanno generalmente abbastanza bene, ma dovendo dire cosa di spiacevole resta è uno strano e costante senso di malinconia.
> Uno stato d'amino di precarietà ed incertezza, che offusca un po' tutti i piaceri e deprime la serenità che avevo e che potrebbe essere.
> ...


Ma ciao! Ti abbraccio anch'io


----------



## disincantata (29 Settembre 2016)

Vero, le giornate non sono piu' limpide, ma si va avanti e  anche molto bene!

Con occhiali nuovi.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> carissimi tutti,
> è passato poco più di un anno e siamo ancora insieme.
> Le cose vanno generalmente abbastanza bene, ma dovendo dire cosa di spiacevole resta è uno strano e costante senso di malinconia.
> Uno stato d'amino di precarietà ed incertezza, che offusca un po' tutti i piaceri e deprime la serenità che avevo e che potrebbe essere.
> ...


Vedrai che tutto migliorerà ancora  baci


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Settembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ciao pazz, tutto sommato va meglio. Forse quel sottofondo malinconico ti accompagnerà per molto se non per sempre. Ma...c'est la vie. Ti faccio i migliori auguri.


grazie carissimo!


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un abbraccio


ricambio di cuore


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Settembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma ciao! Ti abbraccio anch'io


ciao!!
A presto...:up::up::up:


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vero, le giornate non sono piu' limpide, ma si va avanti e  anche molto bene!
> 
> Con occhiali nuovi.


si anche se il senso della stabilità/fedeltà/affidabilità e tutte le altre robe in tà (per quanto fittizie), manca eh?


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedrai che tutto migliorerà ancora  baci


sticazzi! 

ricambio i baci 
(pare Natale!)


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si anche se il senso della stabilità/fedeltà/affidabilità e tutte le altre robe in tà (per quanto fittizie), manca eh?



SUBENTRA il disincanto, mica per niente 'disincantata'!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> sticazzi!
> 
> ricambio i baci
> (pare Natale!)


:natale: ... Anche a me


----------



## Pazzesco (19 Novembre 2017)

*Pausa di riflesssione*

ciao a tutti, spero che le cose vadano per il meglio

Rieccomi dopo un anno in cui la relazione (io + moglie) ha iniziato a peggiorare, con l'affacciarsi del 2017. 
Abbiamo raggiunto il culmine della difficoltà durante l'estate e tutto quanto è rimasto complicato sino ad ora, momento nel quale siamo arrivati a prendere una pausa di riflessione per capire se continuare.

Sono ancora spesso a spesso per lavoro, ma ora proprio non rientro a casa.
A breve qualche dettaglio aggiuntivo, intanto un abbraccio a tutti

P


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2017)

forza e coraggio


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2017)

Si vive anche da separati.
:abbraccio:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (20 Novembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vive anche da separati.
> :abbraccio:


mai stato meglio.


----------



## Pazzesco (13 Maggio 2018)

*Voyager*

Mi pare di essere il Voyager.
Passano mesi e mando qualche segnale. Dalla base magari pensano "oh è ancora attivo, ma chi l'avrebbe detto". 
Poi un paio di battute "come va? - dove sei? - hai capito qualcosa dalla galassia?" e le risposte, quasi sempre identiche: "abbastanza bene - tanto buio e poche stelle - un cazzo, al solito"
E si riparte, lungo la propria traiettoria che manco davvero sai se l'hai scelta o se ti capita o proprio stai lasciando che ti capiti.

Baci a tutti


----------



## Lara3 (14 Maggio 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ringrazio veramente tutti dei consigli, della vicinanza, direi quasi dell'affetto
> 
> JON i messaggi di approccio su facebook mi sono stati mostrati da lei per dire che ha avuto ed ha tutt'ora una valanga di possibilità. Ma non le interessavano e non le interessano.
> Afferma che è stato un passaggio a vuoto stimolato da una persona che la ascoltava e guardava con occhi diversi. La appagava pensare di essere così apprezzata e desiderata e...bhè le cose che ho visto scritte e dette in molte di queste situazioni.
> ...


Caro Pazzesco, 
non dico benvenuto perché sappiamo bene che nessuno di noi è contento di essere qui anche se i consigli ricevuti e le parole di conforto sono di grande aiuto. 
Mi dispiace leggere e sentire la tua sofferenza.
Tu stai facendo il massimo per ricucire il rapporto, il gesto dei fiori, le giustificazioni che tu stesso hai dato a la sua sbandata ( mancanza di attenzioni ?!)...
Ma non mi sembra che lei faccia altrettanto; cosa significa farti sapere che ne aveva tante di possibilità visto i tanti contatti Facebook ? Non mi sembra opportuno dirti questo. Come per dire accontentati di un paio di corna perché ne potevi avere di più ? Sembra di non aver capito il tuo dolore. 
E poi un altro punto importante: la sua sbandata è stata fallimentare perché non c’era un intesa carnale. Ma se invece questa intesa c’era ed anche forte ? Sarebbe rimasta con te ?
Ti auguro di ritrovare la tua serenità.
P.S.  Ho capito adesso che il tuo messaggio iniziale risale ad un anno fa, ma le mie considerazioni rimangono valide.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Maggio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> nessuno di noi è contento di essere qui


Ma parla per te. Io ci sto benissimo.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Maggio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma parla per te. Io ci sto benissimo.


Ma tu sei un traditore ?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Maggio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma tu sei un traditore ?


Peggio
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/23646-ciao-sono-il-male


----------



## Pazzesco (15 Maggio 2018)

*In effetti*



Lara3 ha detto:


> Caro Pazzesco,
> non dico benvenuto perché sappiamo bene che nessuno di noi è contento di essere qui anche se i consigli ricevuti e le parole di conforto sono di grande aiuto.
> Mi dispiace leggere e sentire la tua sofferenza.
> Tu stai facendo il massimo per ricucire il rapporto, il gesto dei fiori, le giustificazioni che tu stesso hai dato a la sua sbandata ( mancanza di attenzioni ?!)...
> ...


ciao in effetti, si sofferenza enorme, ma poi il tempo passa ed ora è qualche mese che siamo separati. Non felici, ma forse per me va meno peggio.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Maggio 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao in effetti, si sofferenza enorme, ma poi il tempo passa ed ora è qualche mese che siamo separati. Non felici, ma forse per me va meno peggio.


Mi dispiace, ma se per te è meglio così... La vita va avanti !
Siete arrivati a questo perché non sei riuscito a perdonarla oppure per delle sue ulteriori mancanze ?


----------



## Cuore2018 (15 Maggio 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E si riparte, lungo la propria traiettoria che manco davvero sai se l'hai scelta o se ti capita o proprio stai lasciando che ti capiti.
> 
> Baci a tutti


Ciao. Sicuramente fino a che le cose non diventano ben definite, nitide e definitive, la sensazione è proprio questa. Di non capire bene se si sta nuotando in una direzione ben precisa o se ci si sta lasciando trasportare dalla corrente.

Io dopo la scoperta del tradimento avevo anche vissuto l'esperienza di fare le valigie, andarmene in una casa in affitto e poi ritornare dopo un paio di mesi. Avevo i bimbi piccoli, era stata una fuga disorganizzata e disperata. Per separarmi definitivamente ci ho messo un altro paio d'anni.

Sono lutti, sono percorsi lunghi, a volte confusi, in cui forse più che il pensiero bisogna usare l'istinto e cercare a pelle ció che fa stare non dico bene, ma meno peggio, proprio come hai detto tu.


----------



## Moni (15 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Ciao. Sicuramente fino a che le cose non diventano ben definite, nitide e definitive, la sensazione è proprio questa. Di non capire bene se si sta nuotando in una direzione ben precisa o se ci si sta lasciando trasportare dalla corrente.
> 
> Io dopo la scoperta del tradimento avevo anche vissuto l'esperienza di fare le valigie, andarmene in una casa in affitto e poi ritornare dopo un paio di mesi. Avevo i bimbi piccoli, era stata una fuga disorganizzata e disperata. Per separarmi definitivamente ci ho messo un altro paio d'anni.
> 
> Sono lutti, sono percorsi lunghi, a volte confusi, in cui forse più che il pensiero bisogna usare l'istinto e cercare a pelle ció che fa stare non dico bene, ma meno peggio, proprio come hai detto tu.


Percorso lungo e confuso e come si sta male
Pensavo tutto e il contrario di tutto 
Poi con il tempo si cambia
 evolvgono i sentimenti anche negativi  in nuove forme e si trovano nuovi equilibri 
Forse noi siamo stati bravi superando le delusioni insomma non so ma io come sono serena adesso non credevo fosse possibile
Magari merito di una situazione sentimentale finalmente appagante ma credo anche in parte data dal fatto che stare in quel limbo del vado non vado  sia massacrate così come continuare a vivere una relazione non felice 
Anche capire che si può essere ancora genitori uniti e trasmetterlo ai ragazzi mi ha rasserenata molto che poi è una delle grandi paure delle separazioni


----------



## Cuore2018 (16 Maggio 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Percorso lungo e confuso e come si sta male
> Pensavo tutto e il contrario di tutto
> Poi con il tempo si cambia
> evolvgono i sentimenti anche negativi  in nuove forme e si trovano nuovi equilibri
> ...


Sicuramente la fase dell'incertezza è terribile. Non ti rendi conto di quanto sia importante la stabilità su cui poggia la tua vita quotidiana finché non la perdi. Destabilizza non sapere se sei davvero dove vuoi essere.

Sulla felicità, devo dire che anch'io sono molto più felice e soddisfatta oggi che ai tempi del mio primo matrimonio.

Ma io trovo che sia comunque una felicità diversa. Per alcuni versi più esaltante perché ti coglie alla sprovvista e ti godi tutto mille volte di più proprio perché hai sofferto e te la sei conquistata con fatica.
Per altri è una felicità, almeno per me, segnata da una consapevolezza un po' amara, data dal fatto che alle spalle hai comunque un fallimento bello tosto.

La felicità diventa molto più ancorata alla realtà è molto meno spensierata e ingenua, insomma. Ma non è necessariamente un dato negativo.


----------



## Moni (16 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Sicuramente la fase dell'incertezza è terribile. Non ti rendi conto di quanto sia importante la stabilità su cui poggia la tua vita quotidiana finché non la perdi. Destabilizza non sapere se sei davvero dove vuoi essere.
> 
> Sulla felicità, devo dire che anch'io sono molto più felice e soddisfatta oggi che ai tempi del mio primo matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Potrei scrivere le stesse tue parole


----------



## Pazzesco (17 Maggio 2018)

*motivo*



Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma se per te è meglio così... La vita va avanti !
> Siete arrivati a questo perché non sei riuscito a perdonarla oppure per delle sue ulteriori mancanze ?


proprio non riuscivo a togliermelo dalla testa, una ossessione


----------



## Pazzesco (17 Maggio 2018)

Sole11 ha detto:


> Io dopo la scoperta del tradimento avevo anche vissuto l'esperienza di fare le valigie, andarmene in una casa in affitto e poi ritornare dopo un paio di mesi. Avevo i bimbi piccoli, era stata una fuga disorganizzata e disperata. Per separarmi definitivamente ci ho messo un altro paio d'anni.


situazione identica!
tranne i figli, per me non piccoli


----------



## alcinoo (23 Maggio 2018)

Io mi trovo in questa situazione di incertezza. Dopo mesi dalla scoperta del tradimento, ho tenuto duro. Anche perchè questa situazione si è accavallata ad altre situazioni pesanti dovute ad altre tristi vicende della famiglia dei miei genitori. Ho fatto lo zerbino, sperando in qualche attimo di lucidità di mia moglie, che non c'è stato. Al momento, seppure continuo a nutrire sentimenti verso lei, non credo riuscirò mai a perdonarla. Potrei perdonare il tradimento, ma non quello che c'è stato dopo. Lei non ha mai ammesso l'errore. In ogni caso il tradimento è un'atto vile, fatto nella menzogna, malgrado le giustificazioni lette in questo forum, a meno che non ci siano fatti gravi (ed io mi sono comportato sempre correttamente verso di lei, con tutta la pazienza di questo mondo... forse ce ne ho messa anche troppa). Ho sofferto troppo per questa donna e mi dicono tutti che sono sempre stato troppo succube di lei, troppo accondiscendente in tutto, malgrado all'inzio della nostra storia le parti erano opposte. 

Appena risolvo alcune di queste situazione farò le valigie. Vedo questo momento come una sorta di cortina oltre la quale c'è l'ignoto in cui si aggirano diversi spettri. Spero di farcela, per mia figlia - piccola ma non abbastanza per non capire - a cui voglio un bene dell'anima e mai avrei voluto fargli vivere questa esperienza. 

Mi sembre di vivere il testo di questa canzone

-Ballata dell'amore cieco (F. de Andrè)

Un uomo onesto, un uomo probo
tralalalalla tralallaleru
s'innamorò perdutamente
d'una che non lo amava niente.


Gli disse portami domani
tralalalalla tralallaleru
gli disse portami domani
il cuore di tua madre per i miei cani.


Lui dalla madre andò e l'uccise
tralalalalla tralallaleru
dal petto il cuore le strappò
e dal suo amore ritornò.


Non era il cuore, non era il cuore
tralalalalla tralallaleru
non le bastava quell'orrore
voleva un'altra prova del suo cieco amore.


Gli disse amor se mi vuoi bene
tralalalalla tralallaleru
gli disse amor se mi vuoi bene
tagliati dei polsi le quattro vene.


Le vene ai polsi lui si tagliò
tralalalalla tralallaleru
e come il sangue ne sgorgò
correndo come un matto da lei tornò.

Gli disse lei ridendo forte,
tralalalalla tralallalero
gli disse lei ridendo forte,
l'ultima tua prova sarà la morte.


E mentre il sangue lento usciva
e ormai cambiava il suo colore,
la vanità fredda gioiva,
un uomo s'era ucciso per il suo amore.


Fuori soffiava dolce il vento
tralalalalla tralallaleru
ma lei fu presa da sgomento
quando lo vide morir contento.

Morir contento e innamorato
quando a lei nulla era restato
non il suo amore non il suo bene
ma solo il sangue secco delle sue vene.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2018)

alcinoo ha detto:


> Io mi trovo in questa situazione di incertezza. Dopo mesi dalla scoperta del tradimento, ho tenuto duro. Anche perchè questa situazione si è accavallata ad altre situazioni pesanti dovute ad altre tristi vicende della famiglia dei miei genitori. Ho fatto lo zerbino, sperando in qualche attimo di lucidità di mia moglie, che non c'è stato. Al momento, seppure continuo a nutrire sentimenti verso lei, non credo riuscirò mai a perdonarla. Potrei perdonare il tradimento, ma non quello che c'è stato dopo. Lei non ha mai ammesso l'errore. In ogni caso il tradimento è un'atto vile, fatto nella menzogna, malgrado le giustificazioni lette in questo forum, a meno che non ci siano fatti gravi (ed io mi sono comportato sempre correttamente verso di lei, con tutta la pazienza di questo mondo... forse ce ne ho messa anche troppa). Ho sofferto troppo per questa donna e mi dicono tutti che sono sempre stato troppo succube di lei, troppo accondiscendente in tutto, malgrado all'inzio della nostra storia le parti erano opposte.
> 
> Appena risolvo alcune di queste situazione farò le valigie. Vedo questo momento come una sorta di cortina oltre la quale c'è l'ignoto in cui si aggirano diversi spettri. Spero di farcela, per mia figlia - piccola ma non abbastanza per non capire - a cui voglio un bene dell'anima e mai avrei voluto fargli vivere questa esperienza.
> 
> ...


riferendomi alla canzone, mi sono sempre chiesta perché sacrificare la propria vita. Un dubbio che dopo morto lei potesse fare quel che le pareva, no? Ci sono dei limiti


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2018)

*@alcinoo*

A fatica, ma grazie al forum, ho capito che il tradimento non è contro il tradito, è per il traditore.
È come mangiare un bignè di nascosto, non è trovare disgustosa la cena.


----------



## Lorella (23 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A fatica, ma grazie al forum, ho capito che il tradimento non è contro il tradito, è per il traditore.
> È come mangiare un bignè di nascosto, non è trovare disgustosa la cena.


Questa mi piace, Brunetta. Cercherò di guardare anche in quest'ottica...


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A fatica, ma grazie al forum, ho capito che il tradimento non è contro il tradito, è per il traditore.
> È come mangiare un bignè di nascosto, non è trovare disgustosa la cena.


E' vero, anche se il traditore sa (e un po' tanto se ne frega) dell'effetto meteorite del bignè su chi di dovere!
E forse proprio scoprire QUEL fregarsene, oltre al tradimento, ovvio, che lascia 'sgomenti', no?


----------



## Lorella (24 Maggio 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' vero, anche se il traditore sa (e un po' tanto se ne frega) dell'effetto meteorite del bignè su chi di dovere!
> E forse proprio scoprire QUEL fregarsene, oltre al tradimento, ovvio, che lascia 'sgomenti', no?


Hai ragione. E' quel fregarsene che manda in bestia. Non voglio pensare che all'origine del gesto ci sia la volontà di fare del male, ma un puro e semplice egoismo. Fare qualcosa che piace. Pensare a soddisfare se stessi


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' vero, anche se il traditore sa (e un po' tanto se ne frega) dell'effetto meteorite del bignè su chi di dovere!
> E forse proprio scoprire QUEL fregarsene, oltre al tradimento, ovvio, che lascia 'sgomenti', no?


Ma pensa di togliersi bene lo zucchero al velo dalle labbra, però se resta sul vestito... accidenti!


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma pensa di togliersi bene lo zucchero al velo dalle labbra, però se resta sul vestito... accidenti!


Kill Bill


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Dicembre 2018)

*cosa mi sono perso?*

ciao a tutti!!!
Qualche santo/a mi fa una sintesi di cosa mi son perso negli ultimi 7 mesi?


----------



## Kaytranada (21 Dicembre 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao a tutti!!!
> Qualche santo/a mi fa una sintesi di cosa mi son perso negli ultimi 7 mesi?


Non saprei dirti, però vorrei farti una domanda? Sei più ritornato insieme a tua moglie? E se no, sei riuscito ad andare avanti? Hai trovato un altra donna? Quanto ci hai messo a dimenticarla ? Scusa per tutte queste domande ma sto cercando di capire quanto tempo ci voglia per andare avanti o se si riesce a tornare più forti di prima.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Dicembre 2018)

Kaytranada ha detto:


> Non saprei dirti, però vorrei farti una domanda? Sei più ritornato insieme a tua moglie? E se no, sei riuscito ad andare avanti? Hai trovato un altra donna? Quanto ci hai messo a dimenticarla ? Scusa per tutte queste domande ma sto cercando di capire quanto tempo ci voglia per andare avanti o se si riesce a tornare più forti di prima.


ciao
no, non siamo tornati insieme. Per un paio di mesi sono tornato a casa per risolvere un suo prolema. 
Ho avuto un po' di storie, ma sono ancora per i fatti miei. In effetti non ho affatto superato la cosa e sempre credo sarebbe potuta esser la donna ideale, e sono passati tre anni abbondanti. 
Più forti di prima? 
Come coppia nel nostro caso no di certo. Ma neanche io come individuo, senza entrare nei dettagli, al contrario sento di non esser una persona migliore.
Poi ogni caso ovviamente è diverso, per cui bisogna almeno provarci.


----------



## alberto15 (27 Dicembre 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao
> no, non siamo tornati insieme. Per un paio di mesi sono tornato a casa per risolvere un suo prolema.
> Ho avuto un po' di storie, ma sono ancora per i fatti miei. In effetti non ho affatto superato la cosa e sempre credo sarebbe potuta esser la donna ideale, e sono passati tre anni abbondanti.
> Più forti di prima?
> ...


Ho letto per caso la tua storia . Sembra la fotocopia della mia (pensavo di essere, stupidamente, l'unico) La scoperta del tradimento (nel mio caso computer invece che SMS + foto nuda su vari siti), la reazione di lei (ho capito quanto mi amavi, pensavo non ti interessasse niente di me), la reazione, i figli piccoli. E mi fa paura che a distanza di 3 anni siete separati. Nel mio caso sono passati 7 mesi e siamo ancora insieme ....il tarlo del dubbio non mi abbandona mai ma non e' cosi' forte come i primi giorni e settimane.... mah io spero di non scoppiare .....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ho letto per caso la tua storia . Sembra la fotocopia della mia (pensavo di essere, stupidamente, l'unico) La scoperta del tradimento (nel mio caso computer invece che SMS + foto nuda su vari siti), la reazione di lei (ho capito quanto mi amavi, pensavo non ti interessasse niente di me), la reazione, i figli piccoli. E mi fa paura che a distanza di 3 anni siete separati. Nel mio caso sono passati 7 mesi e siamo ancora insieme ....il tarlo del dubbio non mi abbandona mai ma non e' cosi' forte come i primi giorni e settimane.... mah io spero di non scoppiare .....


A me STUPIVA, ora non più, come tutti continuino a stare con persone per le quali non hanno più, giustamente, stima.


----------



## alberto15 (27 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me STUPIVA, ora non più, come tutti continuino a stare con persone per le quali non hanno più, giustamente, stima.


Sostanzialmente per pigrizia, ormai penso sia cosi'


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente per pigrizia, ormai penso sia cosi'


Può essere.
Però io sono molto pigra...eppure.
Per me è il terrore della solitudine.
Le motivazioni economiche mi sembrano risibili.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ho letto per caso la tua storia . Sembra la fotocopia della mia (pensavo di essere, stupidamente, l'unico) La scoperta del tradimento (nel mio caso computer invece che SMS + foto nuda su vari siti), la reazione di lei (ho capito quanto mi amavi, pensavo non ti interessasse niente di me), la reazione, i figli piccoli. E mi fa paura che a distanza di 3 anni siete separati. Nel mio caso sono passati 7 mesi e siamo ancora insieme ....il tarlo del dubbio non mi abbandona mai ma non e' cosi' forte come i primi giorni e settimane.... mah io spero di non scoppiare .....


Con i figli piccoli non è che hai molta scelta. Ci rimani insieme per i figli il recuperi le tue zone di autonomia. Anche sessuale.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## alberto15 (27 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere.Però io sono molto pigra...eppure.Per me è il terrore della solitudine.Le motivazioni economiche mi sembrano risibili.


Si anche la questione della solitudine, certo anzi piu' quella che la pigriziaLe motivazioni economiche dipende dal contesto, nel mio caso non ci sarebbero grossi problemi


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Dicembre 2018)

*cambiamento difficile*

noi avevamo alle spalle 20 anni di matrimonio, che naturalmente vuol dire abitudini consolidate, ruoli definiti, "chi fa cosa" routinario e mille altri automatismi.
Insomma dover ripartire daccapo è stato inizialmente un disastro. E' però anche l'occasione di ripensare a tutto, molte delle abitudini che pensavo essere imprescindibili, una volta messe in discussione, le ho bandite ed ora ho una vita un poco più minimalista e un poco meno stressata.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> noi avevamo alle spalle 20 anni di matrimonio, che naturalmente vuol dire abitudini consolidate, ruoli definiti, "chi fa cosa" routinario e mille altri automatismi.
> Insomma dover ripartire daccapo è stato inizialmente un disastro. E' però anche l'occasione di ripensare a tutto, molte delle abitudini che pensavo essere imprescindibili, una volta messe in discussione, le ho bandite ed ora ho una vita un poco più minimalista e un poco meno stressata.


La routine hanno lo scopo di economizzare tempo ed energia. Invece avevate routine dispendiose? Puoi farmi un esempio?


----------



## Tara (29 Dicembre 2018)

*un diverso punto di vista*



Pazzesco ha detto:


> noi avevamo alle spalle 20 anni di matrimonio, che naturalmente vuol dire abitudini consolidate, ruoli definiti, "chi fa cosa" routinario e mille altri automatismi.
> Insomma dover ripartire daccapo è stato inizialmente un disastro. E' però anche l'occasione di ripensare a tutto, molte delle abitudini che pensavo essere imprescindibili, una volta messe in discussione, le ho bandite ed ora ho una vita un poco più minimalista e un poco meno stressata.



Ciao Pazzesco, 
Ho letto tutta la tua storia, e questo recente epilogo mi ha stupito. 

Da traditrice so bene quanto un rapporto sessuale possa davvero essere niente piu' che un diversivo, paragonabile ad una tazza di caffe. Non significa che il mio  compagno non sia la persona piu' importante in ogni momento della mia vita, la nostra relazione e' fatta di molto di piu' che un pene ed una vagina. 

Se in tre anni non sei riuscito a smettere di pensarci tanto che sei arrivato a lasciarla ed ora la tua vita sembra meglio di prima, e' possibile che in realta' il vostro matrimonio fosse gia finito? E che le vostre abitudini nel tuo subconscio fossero un peso?

_* Sottolineo che queste sono solo domande, non accuse di alcun tipo. 
_


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2018)

Penso che si viva meglio con una persona che gioca a carte scoperte con il partner , invece di avere accanto un ipocrita moralista del cazzo che ti fa credere un cosa e si comporta differentemente [emoji41].


----------



## void (29 Dicembre 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> noi avevamo alle spalle 20 anni di matrimonio, che naturalmente vuol dire abitudini consolidate, ruoli definiti, "chi fa cosa" routinario e mille altri automatismi.
> Insomma dover ripartire daccapo è stato inizialmente un disastro. E' però anche l'occasione di ripensare a tutto, molte delle abitudini che pensavo essere imprescindibili, una volta messe in discussione, le ho bandite ed ora ho una vita un poco più minimalista e un poco meno stressata.


La tua è stata la prima storia che ho letto in questo forum. Mi spiace sia finita così.
Una curiosità: tua moglie come ha vissuto e sta vivendo la tua decisione?

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> noi avevamo alle spalle 20 anni di matrimonio, che naturalmente vuol dire abitudini consolidate, ruoli definiti, "chi fa cosa" routinario e mille altri automatismi.
> Insomma dover ripartire daccapo è stato inizialmente un disastro. E' però anche l'occasione di ripensare a tutto, molte delle abitudini che pensavo essere imprescindibili, una volta messe in discussione, le ho bandite ed ora ho una vita un poco più minimalista e un poco meno stressata.


Da single Indubbiamente funzioni meglio.


----------



## Minas Tirith (30 Dicembre 2018)

Tara ha detto:


> Da traditrice so bene quanto un rapporto sessuale possa davvero essere niente piu' che un diversivo, paragonabile ad una tazza di caffe. Non significa che il mio  compagno non sia la persona piu' importante in ogni momento della mia vita, la nostra relazione e' fatta di molto di piu' che un pene ed una vagina.
> 
> 
> [/I]


Credo che questa consapevolezza (tazza di caffè) possa svilupparsi solo nella mente di chi tradisce. Non credo che vi sia alcun marito o compagno che, tradito da chi gli sia accanto, possa considerare l’atto fedifrago in se alla stregua di un sorso di caffè. 
Così come dubito che alcuno sano di mente possa immaginare di avere una relazione con chi consideri il sesso al pari di un sorso di coca cola. Se non si scoprano le carte (mettendo in chiaro le proprie intenzioni col proprio compagno) e nello stesso tempo non si vuol rinunciare a farsi chiunque si voglia, ritengo sia giusto rimanere soli piuttosto che stare accanto a qualcuno ed umiliarlo traendone soddisfazione. 
Non si puó in alcun modo dire di tenere ad una persona mentre si perpetrano condotte che si è certi gli provocherebbero un grande dolore. Questo è amare se stessi. Nessun altro. In nessun modo.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Credo che questa consapevolezza (tazza di caffè) possa svilupparsi solo nella mente di chi tradisce. Non credo che vi sia alcun marito o compagno che, tradito da chi gli sia accanto, possa considerare l’atto fedifrago in se alla stregua di un sorso di caffè.
> Così come dubito che alcuno sano di mente possa immaginare di avere una relazione con chi consideri il sesso al pari di un sorso di coca cola. Se non si scoprano le carte (mettendo in chiaro le proprie intenzioni col proprio compagno) e nello stesso tempo non si vuol rinunciare a farsi chiunque si voglia, ritengo sia giusto rimanere soli piuttosto che stare accanto a qualcuno ed umiliarlo traendone soddisfazione.
> Non si puó in alcun modo dire di tenere ad una persona mentre si perpetrano condotte che si è certi gli provocherebbero un grande dolore. Questo è amare se stessi. Nessun altro. In nessun modo.


Da tradito ti dico che non sono del tutto d'accordo con te. Non che ne gioisca ma posso capire i motivi che hanno spinto (o spingono?) Mia moglie a "bere tazze di caffe" in "altri bar". Non li giustifico ma li capisco.


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Da tradito ti dico che non sono del tutto d'accordo con te. Non che ne gioisca ma posso capire i motivi che hanno spinto (o spingono?) Mia moglie a "bere tazze di caffe" in "altri bar". Non li giustifico ma li capisco.


A grandi linee condivido Minas, se andiamo per comprensione, anche io capisco che alcune persone non riescano ad avere sufficiente governo di sé da evitare di far emergere le loro compensazioni.
Ma  spesso più che non perdonare un tradimento (a campione) non si perdona che non si sia usata abbastanza prudenza e sagacia ed aver creduto che la nostra intelligenza e capacità di indagine fosse così scarsa...
La sindrome del "farla franca" ha distrutto innumerevoli coppie


----------



## Paolo123 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Credo che questa consapevolezza (tazza di caffè) possa svilupparsi solo nella mente di chi tradisce. Non credo che vi sia alcun marito o compagno che, tradito da chi gli sia accanto, possa considerare l’atto fedifrago in se alla stregua di un sorso di caffè.
> Così come dubito che alcuno sano di mente possa immaginare di avere una relazione con chi consideri il sesso al pari di un sorso di coca cola. Se non si scoprano le carte (mettendo in chiaro le proprie intenzioni col proprio compagno) e nello stesso tempo non si vuol rinunciare a farsi chiunque si voglia, ritengo sia giusto rimanere soli piuttosto che stare accanto a qualcuno ed umiliarlo traendone soddisfazione.
> Non si puó in alcun modo dire di tenere ad una persona mentre si perpetrano condotte che si è certi gli provocherebbero un grande dolore. Questo è amare se stessi. Nessun altro. In nessun modo.


Quoto ogni singola parola


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Credo che questa consapevolezza (tazza di caffè) possa svilupparsi solo nella mente di chi tradisce. Non credo che vi sia alcun marito o compagno che, tradito da chi gli sia accanto, possa considerare l’atto fedifrago in se alla stregua di un sorso di caffè.
> Così come dubito che alcuno sano di mente possa immaginare di avere una relazione con chi consideri il sesso al pari di un sorso di coca cola. Se non si scoprano le carte (mettendo in chiaro le proprie intenzioni col proprio compagno) e nello stesso tempo non si vuol rinunciare a farsi chiunque si voglia, ritengo sia giusto rimanere soli piuttosto che stare accanto a qualcuno ed umiliarlo traendone soddisfazione.
> Non si puó in alcun modo dire di tenere ad una persona mentre si perpetrano condotte che si è certi gli provocherebbero un grande dolore. Questo è amare se stessi. Nessun altro. In nessun modo.


sono d accordo.


----------



## Tara (30 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Credo che questa consapevolezza (tazza di caffè) possa svilupparsi solo nella mente di chi tradisce. Non credo che vi sia alcun marito o compagno che, tradito da chi gli sia accanto, possa considerare l’atto fedifrago in se alla stregua di un sorso di caffè.
> Così come dubito che alcuno sano di mente possa immaginare di avere una relazione con chi consideri il sesso al pari di un sorso di coca cola. Se non si scoprano le carte (mettendo in chiaro le proprie intenzioni col proprio compagno) e nello stesso tempo non si vuol rinunciare a farsi chiunque si voglia, ritengo sia giusto rimanere soli piuttosto che stare accanto a qualcuno ed umiliarlo traendone soddisfazione.
> Non si puó in alcun modo dire di tenere ad una persona mentre si perpetrano condotte che si è certi gli provocherebbero un grande dolore. Questo è amare se stessi. Nessun altro. In nessun modo.


Perche' il sesso non puo' essere solo un hobby? 
Razionalmente, perche non puo' esserlo?


----------



## Lara3 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Credo che questa consapevolezza (tazza di caffè) possa svilupparsi solo nella mente di chi tradisce. Non credo che vi sia alcun marito o compagno che, tradito da chi gli sia accanto, possa considerare l’atto fedifrago in se alla stregua di un sorso di caffè.
> Così come dubito che alcuno sano di mente possa immaginare di avere una relazione con chi consideri il sesso al pari di un sorso di coca cola. Se non si scoprano le carte (mettendo in chiaro le proprie intenzioni col proprio compagno) e nello stesso tempo non si vuol rinunciare a farsi chiunque si voglia, ritengo sia giusto rimanere soli piuttosto che stare accanto a qualcuno ed umiliarlo traendone soddisfazione.
> Non si puó in alcun modo dire di tenere ad una persona mentre si perpetrano condotte che si è certi gli provocherebbero un grande dolore. Questo è amare se stessi. Nessun altro. In nessun modo.


Straquoto


----------



## Lara3 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Tara ha detto:


> Perche' il sesso non puo' essere solo un hobby?
> Razionalmente, perche non puo' esserlo?


Perché te lo URLANO milioni di traditi che il tradimento fa male, ti distrugge. 
E tu hai ancora voglia di prendere un caffè ?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2018)

Tara ha detto:


> Perche' il sesso non puo' essere solo un hobby?
> Razionalmente, perche non puo' esserlo?


Per alcune persone lo è.
Alcuni definiscono queste persone borderline.


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Dicembre 2018)

*in due?*



Tara ha detto:


> Perche' il sesso non puo' essere solo un hobby?
> Razionalmente, perche non puo' esserlo?


Può essere un hobby, ma deve essere un modo di vederlo, di viverlo condiviso. 
Altrimenti è tradimento


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La routine hanno lo scopo di economizzare tempo ed energia. Invece avevate routine dispendiose? Puoi farmi un esempio?


In effetti avevamo un sistema di gestione dei figli molto, forse troppo presente ed ossessivo: lasciamo che ora siano loro stessi a smazzarsi tante situazioni


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Dicembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> La tua è stata la prima storia che ho letto in questo forum. Mi spiace sia finita così.
> Una curiosità: tua moglie come ha vissuto e sta vivendo la tua decisione?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Inizialmente molto male, anche perchè pensava che essendo passato del tempo, omai il grosso del casino ce lo fossimo lasciato alle spalle. Aveva perso peso, ha fatto un ciclo di terapia che non mi pare abbia dato grandi risultati, ma poi ha iniziato a rivedere una ristretta cerchia di amiche che le sono state di aiuto.
Quando le cose sembravano normalizzarsi ha avuto un altro casino con una persona che si è rivelata essere al limite del patologico appena hanno iniziato a frequentarsi.

Adesso meglio.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Non si puó in alcun modo dire di tenere ad una persona mentre si perpetrano condotte che si è certi gli provocherebbero un grande dolore. Questo è amare se stessi. Nessun altro. In nessun modo.


Quanta certezza. Sei buffo. Mi hai fatto sorridere.


----------



## Pazzesco (31 Dicembre 2018)

Tara ha detto:


> Ciao Pazzesco,
> Ho letto tutta la tua storia, e questo recente epilogo mi ha stupito.
> 
> Da traditrice so bene quanto un rapporto sessuale possa davvero essere niente piu' che un diversivo, paragonabile ad una tazza di caffe. Non significa che il mio  compagno non sia la persona piu' importante in ogni momento della mia vita, la nostra relazione e' fatta di molto di piu' che un pene ed una vagina.
> ...


Guardando al nostro rapporto, sono giunto alla convinzione che eravamo molto, forse troppo diversi. Avevamo trovato un punto di equilibrio. Uno dei problemi è forse proprio nel fatto che mi pareva che il costo dell'equilibrio gravasse per la maggior parte su di me. E quando mi ha tradito ho avuto una serie di reazioni di grande disillusione, tra cui "ma hai fatto questo dopo tutto quello che faccio per far funzionare la famiglia ed il rapporto?" Per cui una parte di verità sta in quello che hai scritto, anche se, prima del crack, davvero facevo queste cose con piacere, o almeno con la naturalezza di chi pensa che siano necessarie per la stabilità dell'equilibrio.


----------



## Pazzesco (31 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanta certezza. Sei buffo. Mi hai fatto sorridere.


non ci trovo nulla di buffo. 
la faccio breve che ho la tastiera che fa stranezze

Penso che traditore tradisca per se stesso, non per fare del male al tradito. Ma per il tradito, proprio questa noncuranza per la sofferenza che il traditore SA di infliggere, è motivo di ulteriore sofferenza. Comprensibile, no?


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Però io sono molto pigra...eppure.
> Per me è il terrore della solitudine.
> Le motivazioni economiche mi sembrano risibili.


Personalmente non avrei il terrore della solitudine (anzi) e, abituato come sono a guardare il bicchiere mezzo pieno anche quando è desolatamente vuoto, mi immaginerei un futuro lastricato di ore passate da solo con mio figlio e, quando solo, a godermela come e meglio che posso. 
Quindi no, il terrore della solitudine per me é un luminosissimo miraggio fatto di sole cose belle.
Purtroppo però le separazioni portano inevitabili conseguenze di carattere patrimoniale, generalmente peggiorative della situazione di entrambi (a meno ovviamente di non essere più che benestanti) e quindi per surclassare agevolmente la prima (il terrore della solitudine) avrei necessariamente bisogno della seconda (la stabilità economica) per non tradurre la nuova esperienza in una nuova emergenza.


----------



## alberto15 (31 Dicembre 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> non ci trovo nulla di buffo.
> la faccio breve che ho la tastiera che fa stranezze
> 
> Penso che traditore tradisca per se stesso, non per fare del male al tradito. Ma per il tradito, proprio questa noncuranza per la sofferenza che il traditore SA di infliggere, è motivo di ulteriore sofferenza. Comprensibile, no?


Esatto ma al traditore in quel momento interessa mettere il pene in un buco o prenderlo nel buco. Mica si pongono i problemi che potrebbero causare. Pensano di essere inafferrabili. Poi quando li becchi fanno gli innamorati. Ma che vadano a quel paese. Non penso di arrivare alla separazione ma quella macchia permane eccome. Eccome!!


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> non ci trovo nulla di buffo.
> la faccio breve che ho la tastiera che fa stranezze
> 
> Penso che traditore tradisca per se stesso, non per fare del male al tradito. Ma per il tradito, proprio questa noncuranza per la sofferenza che il traditore SA di infliggere, è motivo di ulteriore sofferenza. Comprensibile, no?


No, completamente errato e autoassolutorio. La mia casistica è piena di cornuti che le corna se le sono stra meritate costruendo palazzi di noncuranza e assenza. Da quando leggo online in questo forum mi ammazzo dalle risate a leggere casi umani che si credono automaticamente premi Nobel della correttezza solo perché sono stati talmente torpidi e stupidi da non capire quello che gli girava intorno.
La verità è semplicemente che in coppia ci si prende lo spazio che l'altro ci dà. Molto spesso sì rinuncia a lavorarci su per pigrizia e stupidità. E ti incazzi pure Se passa qualcuno meglio di te e si porta via le attenzioni della persona che sta con te? Ma fammi il piacere. La sofferenza del tradito in pochissimi casi Da quando me ne occupo, è legittima. Nel 90% dei casi dovrebbero solo baciare per terra per non essere stati mandati a fare in culo anni prima.
Me ne è arrivato uno a studio un mesetto fa. Sto coglione si sposa, prende il primo lavoro di merda sottoqualificato che gli offrono per pagare il mutuo, e si siede 10 anni. Non fa più un cazzo tranne sto lavoro di merda e pagare il mutuo. Il resto del tempo fa la spola tra la tele e il frigo. Non ha mai cercato un altro lavoro e si è sempre lamentato di quello che aveva. Uno così con una donna qualunque a fianco non si merita la capa pesante? E mi viene pure a dire che ha sofferto moltissimo? Una persona intelligente deve prendere la propria donna e ringraziarla per la sveglia.
E ringraziarla per non aver mandato a fanculo baracca e burattini anni prima.
E ringraziarla per averlo sopportato mentre si mummifica va nell'ignoranza e nella accidia.
Ancora con la sofferenza come moneta di scambio. 
Troppa strada devi fare, bello mio...


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Esatto ma al traditore in quel momento interessa mettere il pene in un buco o prenderlo nel buco. Mica si pongono i problemi che potrebbero causare. Pensano di essere inafferrabili. Poi quando li becchi fanno gli innamorati. Ma che vadano a quel paese. Non penso di arrivare alla separazione ma quella macchia permane eccome. Eccome!!


Se non sai andare avanti nella vita non te la prendere con gli altri.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (31 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, completamente errato e autoassolutorio. La mia casistica è piena di cornuti che le corna se le sono stra meritate costruendo palazzi di noncuranza e assenza. Da quando leggo online in questo forum mi ammazzo dalle risate a leggere casi umani che si credono automaticamente premi Nobel della correttezza solo perché sono stati talmente torpidi e stupidi da non capire quello che gli girava intorno.
> La verità è semplicemente che in coppia ci si prende lo spazio che l'altro ci dà. Molto spesso sì rinuncia a lavorarci su per pigrizia e stupidità. E ti incazzi pure Se passa qualcuno meglio di te e si porta via le attenzioni della persona che sta con te? Ma fammi il piacere. La sofferenza del tradito in pochissimi casi Da quando me ne occupo, è legittima. Nel 90% dei casi dovrebbero solo baciare per terra per non essere stati mandati a fare in culo anni prima.
> Me ne è arrivato uno studio un mesetto fa. Sto coglione si sposa, prendi il primo lavoro di merda sottoqualificato che gli offrono per pagare il mutuo, e si siede 10 anni. Non fa più un cazzo tranne sto lavoro di merda e pagare il mutuo. Il resto del tempo fa la spola tra la tele e il frigo. Non ha mai cercato un altro lavoro e si è sempre lamentato di quello che aveva. Uno così con una donna qualunque a fianco non si merita la capa pesante? E mi viene pure a dire che ha sofferto moltissimo? Una persona intelligente deve prendere la propria donna e ringraziarla per la sveglia. E ringraziarla per non aver mandato a fanculo baracca e burattini anni prima. E ringraziarla per averlo sopportato mentre si mummifica va nell'ignoranza e nella accidia.
> Ancora con la sofferenza come moneta di scambio.
> ...


Sarebbe bastato che oltre ad una mummia avesse avuto al fianco una mummia che non pagava il mutuo. Alla stregua di quello che riporti tu. Oddio... Proprio proprio ringraziare a quel punto non saprei eh. Diciamo che ci sono modi migliori di dire che non si sopporta di vivere accanto a un soprammobile.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sarebbe bastato che oltre ad una mummia avesse avuto al fianco una mummia che non pagava il mutuo. Alla stregua di quello che riporti tu. Oddio... Proprio proprio ringraziare a quel punto non saprei eh. Diciamo che ci sono modi migliori di dire che non si sopporta di vivere accanto a un soprammobile.


Insomma. È il discorso che faccio da sempre sull'alternativa tradire e lasciare. Tranne pochissime eccezioni di coppie in cui entrambi si sbattono davvero per tenere vivo tutto l'ambaradan virgola quello che vedo io sono sempre coppia in cui arrivi al bivio tra tradire o lasciarsi. Se tieni di più al progetto che a te stesso (e all'altra persona ovviamente), tradisci, altrimenti molli tutto.
Oppure annulli e muori male annaspando per cent'anni nella stessa melma, Ma non è questo il caso che prendo in esame io. Di gente che si è rovinata la vita per rimanere insieme è fatta la stragrande maggioranza dei casi umani che mi capitano in giro , ma non li ho proprio presi come base di esame.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosarose (31 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, completamente errato e autoassolutorio. La mia casistica è piena di cornuti che le corna se le sono stra meritate costruendo palazzi di noncuranza e assenza. Da quando leggo online in questo forum mi ammazzo dalle risate a leggere casi umani che si credono automaticamente premi Nobel della correttezza solo perché sono stati talmente torpidi e stupidi da non capire quello che gli girava intorno.
> La verità è semplicemente che in coppia ci si prende lo spazio che l'altro ci dà. Molto spesso sì rinuncia a lavorarci su per pigrizia e stupidità. E ti incazzi pure Se passa qualcuno meglio di te e si porta via le attenzioni della persona che sta con te? Ma fammi il piacere. La sofferenza del tradito in pochissimi casi Da quando me ne occupo, è legittima. Nel 90% dei casi dovrebbero solo baciare per terra per non essere stati mandati a fare in culo anni prima.
> Me ne è arrivato uno studio un mesetto fa. Sto coglione si sposa, prendi il primo lavoro di merda sottoqualificato che gli offrono per pagare il mutuo, e si siede 10 anni. Non fa più un cazzo tranne sto lavoro di merda e pagare il mutuo. Il resto del tempo fa la spola tra la tele e il frigo. Non ha mai cercato un altro lavoro e si è sempre lamentato di quello che aveva. Uno così con una donna qualunque a fianco non si merita la capa pesante? E mi viene pure a dire che ha sofferto moltissimo? Una persona intelligente deve prendere la propria donna e ringraziarla per la sveglia. E ringraziarla per non aver mandato a fanculo baracca e burattini anni prima. E ringraziarla per averlo sopportato mentre si mummifica va nell'ignoranza e nella accidia.
> Ancora con la sofferenza come moneta di scambio.
> ...


Condivido in pieno!!


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (31 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma. È il discorso che faccio da sempre sull'alternativa tradire e lasciare. Tranne pochissime eccezioni di coppie in cui entrambi si sbattono davvero per tenere vivo tutto l'ambaradan virgola quello che vedo io sono sempre coppia in cui arrivi al bivio tra tradire o lasciarsi. Se tieni di più al progetto che a te stesso (e all'altra persona ovviamente), tradisci, altrimenti molli tutto.
> Oppure annulli e muori male annaspando per cent'anni nella stessa melma, Ma non è questo il caso che prendo in esame io. Di gente che si è rovinata la vita per rimanere insieme è fatta la stragrande maggioranza dei casi umani che mi capitano in giro , ma non li ho proprio presi come base di esame.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Si. Ma quello che volevo dire e' che non è bello neppure essere l'erogatore della rata del mutuo. Tutto qui. Come non e' bello essere la lavatrice, o cio' che vuoi. Il problema è che arriva a volte un punto in cui l'altro che ci vive insieme non lo conosciamo più. E nel trovarci quello che sostanzialmente e' un estraneo in casa concorrono i cambiamenti di entrambi. E le risposte che si danno ai cambiamenti dell'altro. Uno che diventa apatico, e l'altro che se ne va a vedere altri orizzonti. Ma non è che siano per così dire  "scorrelati".
Quanta gente conosci che si sposa mettendo in chiaro sin da subito che lo fa per dare spazio al progetto famiglia? Casa, figli, mutuo? Cazzo, credo che nessuno che non sia alla canna del gas accetterebbe un matrimonio. A chi potrebbe piacere l'idea di essere portatore di un progetto che non contempli la permanenza di quello che c'è prima di dare esecuzione al progetto? E' che poi ti trovi a capire che tutto quello in cui ti sei imbarcato  "assorbe". E a quel punto o assorbe entrambi  (ed entrambi cercano di trovare modalità per non fare totalmente assorbire il prima), o si arriva ad una valutazione in senso opposto. Vale a dire che casa, mutuo, figli... non sono svaghi. A quel punto c'è inesorabilmente chi resta e chi va. Almeno per il tempo necessario a poter nuovamente tirare il fiato. A me, appoggiare il culo sul divano non dispiace, tutt'altro. Ma non ci passo certo la vita. Col bimbo piccolo, devo dire che non mi sedevo praticamente mai. Intendo in modalità relax. Mio marito guarda caso invece si. Non è che sbagliasse lui, come non sbagliava certo a pigliarsi i suoi spazi. E' che formalmente c'era l'attenzione a dire  "questo lo faccio io". Nella pratica cosa succedeva? Succedeva che per mesi il mio svago era meno dell'ora d'aria concessa ai carcerati. E in più, la frittata veniva simpaticamente ribaltata con un  "sei tu che non vuoi fare...". Ora non credo che fosse colpa mia se alla fine ero poco più di una ameba quanto a spazi complementari ma esterni al progetto. Ma anche nella gestione di quelli interni: ero sempre da sola a fare le cose. E a quel punto i confronti con le amiche sono diventati inevitabili. E' facile far passare uno per quello che smorza la coppia: basta evitare di sbattersi nella quotidianità e lasciare tutto sul gobbo dell'altro. Per mio marito non era interessante andare al parco col bambino. Scherzi? Uno come lui ai giardinetti con la moglie? Non gli interessava neppure portarlo a nuotare  (eppure i genitori di tutti gli altri bimbi si alternavano). Ero sempre da sola. Se non condividi con me queste cose, come puoi darmi torto se nei rari momenti liberi non ho certo voglia di fare la brillante con te? Lui era si, alla fine, l'erogatore della rata di mutuo. Però pure io ero l'erogatrice del ménage famiglia. Nessuno dei due era portato a chiudersi in casa, ma alla fine... Chi lo ha fatto? Qualcuno doveva pure esserci eh.


----------



## Pazzesco (31 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, completamente errato e autoassolutorio. La mia casistica è piena di cornuti che le corna se le sono stra meritate costruendo palazzi di noncuranza e assenza. Da quando leggo online in questo forum mi ammazzo dalle risate a leggere casi umani che si credono automaticamente premi Nobel della correttezza solo perché sono stati talmente torpidi e stupidi da non capire quello che gli girava intorno.
> La verità è semplicemente che in coppia ci si prende lo spazio che l'altro ci dà. Molto spesso sì rinuncia a lavorarci su per pigrizia e stupidità. E ti incazzi pure Se passa qualcuno meglio di te e si porta via le attenzioni della persona che sta con te? Ma fammi il piacere. La sofferenza del tradito in pochissimi casi Da quando me ne occupo, è legittima. Nel 90% dei casi dovrebbero solo baciare per terra per non essere stati mandati a fare in culo anni prima.
> Me ne è arrivato uno a studio un mesetto fa. Sto coglione si sposa, prende il primo lavoro di merda sottoqualificato che gli offrono per pagare il mutuo, e si siede 10 anni. Non fa più un cazzo tranne sto lavoro di merda e pagare il mutuo. Il resto del tempo fa la spola tra la tele e il frigo. Non ha mai cercato un altro lavoro e si è sempre lamentato di quello che aveva. Uno così con una donna qualunque a fianco non si merita la capa pesante? E mi viene pure a dire che ha sofferto moltissimo? Una persona intelligente deve prendere la propria donna e ringraziarla per la sveglia.
> E ringraziarla per non aver mandato a fanculo baracca e burattini anni prima.
> ...


Quanta certezza. Sei buffo. Mi hai fatto sorridere.


----------



## oriente70 (31 Dicembre 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Può essere un hobby, ma deve essere un modo di vederlo, di viverlo condiviso.
> Altrimenti è tradimento


Verdissimo


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Quanta certezza. Sei buffo. Mi hai fatto sorridere.


Le mie non sono certezze, è osservazione empirica. Di coppia in crisi me ne capitano con cadenza quasi giornaliera. Se parliamo di corna, una storia di corna a settimana me la vedo, più quello che leggo qui è in altri posti. Tu, come tutti i cornuti hai il problema fondamentale del punto di vista. Pensi che la tua storia sia paradigmatica della realtà Generale, mentre non è così. A me la cosa che diverte di più quando parlo con i traditi è che in qualche modo il tradimento scatena una ipertrofia dell'ego. Dal momento in cui si beccano la capa pesante cominciano a pensare che tutto il mondo giri come è girato a loro. Probabilmente perché si sentono mancare i punti di riferimento, Ma sta cosa direi che accade con una certa frequenza .
Poi tu sorridi pure, Anzi copia-incolla direttamente quello che vuoi dai miei post. Mica ho il copyright.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Ma quello che volevo dire e' che non è bello neppure essere l'erogatore della rata del mutuo. Tutto qui. Come non e' bello essere la lavatrice, o cio' che vuoi. Il problema è che arriva a volte un punto in cui l'altro che ci vive insieme non lo conosciamo più. E nel trovarci quello che sostanzialmente e' un estraneo in casa concorrono i cambiamenti di entrambi. E le risposte che si danno ai cambiamenti dell'altro. Uno che diventa apatico, e l'altro che se ne va a vedere altri orizzonti. Ma non è che siano per così dire  "scorrelati".
> Quanta gente conosci che si sposa mettendo in chiaro sin da subito che lo fa per dare spazio al progetto famiglia? Casa, figli, mutuo? Cazzo, credo che nessuno che non sia alla canna del gas accetterebbe un matrimonio. A chi potrebbe piacere l'idea di essere portatore di un progetto che non contempli la permanenza di quello che c'è prima di dare esecuzione al progetto? E' che poi ti trovi a capire che tutto quello in cui ti sei imbarcato  "assorbe". E a quel punto o assorbe entrambi  (ed entrambi cercano di trovare modalità per non fare totalmente assorbire il prima), o si arriva ad una valutazione in senso opposto. Vale a dire che casa, mutuo, figli... non sono svaghi. A quel punto c'è inesorabilmente chi resta e chi va. Almeno per il tempo necessario a poter nuovamente tirare il fiato. A me, appoggiare il culo sul divano non dispiace, tutt'altro. Ma non ci passo certo la vita. Col bimbo piccolo, devo dire che non mi sedevo praticamente mai. Intendo in modalità relax. Mio marito guarda caso invece si. Non è che sbagliasse lui, come non sbagliava certo a pigliarsi i suoi spazi. E' che formalmente c'era l'attenzione a dire  "questo lo faccio io". Nella pratica cosa succedeva? Succedeva che per mesi il mio svago era meno dell'ora d'aria concessa ai carcerati. E in più, la frittata veniva simpaticamente ribaltata con un  "sei tu che non vuoi fare...". Ora non credo che fosse colpa mia se alla fine ero poco più di una ameba quanto a spazi complementari ma esterni al progetto. Ma anche nella gestione di quelli interni: ero sempre da sola a fare le cose. E a quel punto i confronti con le amiche sono diventati inevitabili. E' facile far passare uno per quello che smorza la coppia: basta evitare di sbattersi nella quotidianità e lasciare tutto sul gobbo dell'altro. Per mio marito non era interessante andare al parco col bambino. Scherzi? Uno come lui ai giardinetti con la moglie? Non gli interessava neppure portarlo a nuotare  (eppure i genitori di tutti gli altri bimbi si alternavano). Ero sempre da sola. Se non condividi con me queste cose, come puoi darmi torto se nei rari momenti liberi non ho certo voglia di fare la brillante con te? Lui era si, alla fine, l'erogatore della rata di mutuo. Però pure io ero l'erogatrice del ménage famiglia. Nessuno dei due era portato a chiudersi in casa, ma alla fine... Chi lo ha fatto? Qualcuno doveva pure esserci eh.


La maternità e la paternità sono due bestie diverse. Se stai cercando l'assoluzione hai sbagliato soggetto a cui rivolgerti. Sono l'ultima persona al mondo in grado di assolvere qualcuno.
Da quello che so della tua storia, tu sei la classica vittima della tirannia dei non detti e dei sottintesi. Proprio perché il matrimonio è un'istituzione rafforzata da una serie di valori esterni che fanno da puntelli, non si negozia mai un cazzo né prima né dopo, Perché si usa il set di regole preconfezionate. Quando La legittima ha avuto bisogno che io mi accollarsi un maternage piuttosto spinto perché lei doveva ad esempio frequentare un master oppure prepararsi per un concorso per avanzare di carriera, Considerando che io ho la partita IVA iscritta nell'anima, sono riuscito ad organizzarmi semplicemente riducendo ulteriormente le ore di sonno. Quando ho preso delle consulenze in posti a 13 ore di aereo da Roma, era scontato che la gestione della Nana se la sarebbe smazzata lei 24/7.
Ma quello che abbiamo sempre fatto è stato negoziare, perché se è vero quel che dici tu, che condivido in pieno, che se uno sapesse prima quello che comporta fare una famiglia nessuno farebbe una famiglia, è vero pure che pianificare aiuta. Io per primo, nel momento in cui mi chiudo sotto scadenze per una settimana in ufficio non voglio neanche sapere che c'è la riunione di condominio, figurati andarci. Stesso discorso per La legittima quando ha i cazzi suoi di lavoro. Se poi coincidono due periodi di merda, ci si tassa per pagare la tata.
Ma non ci vedo niente di strano. Quello che mi ha sempre colpito della tua storia è la totale mancanza di negoziazione. Che tra l'altro è piuttosto comune, con un figlio piccolo sei talmente rincoglionito dal quotidiano e dalla manutenzione che poi i paletti non li metti. Però a casa mia è un discorso caratteriale e soprattutto di come sei stato educato. Io sono un bambino cresciuto coi nonni e per me la cosa più naturale del mondo è stata quando mia moglie è rimasta incinta vendere casa che avevamo piuttosto lontano e tornare nel quartiere natio dove ci sono i nonni a 500 metri. 
Adesso che la nana sta crescendo stiamo pensando di spostarci di nuovo.
E guarda che la qualità della vita non è influenzata dai sentimenti, E manco dalle corna tutto sommato. La qualità della vita è influenzata dalle scelte importanti che si fanno insieme per abbassare la pressione che altrimenti diventa insostenibile.
Secondo me.


----------



## patroclo (31 Dicembre 2018)

Tara ha detto:


> Perche' il sesso non puo' essere solo un hobby?
> Razionalmente, perche non puo' esserlo?


Può esserlo benissimo, dipende da come lo vivi. Scritto così però non mi sembra molto diverso da una qualsiasi attività fisica e sinceramente, al di là della "leggera" soddisfazione momentanea non vedo altro....a quel punto l'autoerotismo mi sembra anche meglio.

[video=youtube;aMn5NF_iQzg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMn5NF_iQzg[/video]

....poi dare torto a woody non si può, per definizione


----------



## Pazzesco (31 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, completamente errato e autoassolutorio. La mia casistica è piena di cornuti che le corna se le sono stra meritate costruendo palazzi di noncuranza e assenza. Da quando leggo online in questo forum mi ammazzo dalle risate a leggere casi umani che si credono automaticamente premi Nobel della correttezza solo perché sono stati talmente torpidi e stupidi da non capire quello che gli girava intorno.
> La verità è semplicemente che in coppia ci si prende lo spazio che l'altro ci dà. Molto spesso sì rinuncia a lavorarci su per pigrizia e stupidità. E ti incazzi pure Se passa qualcuno meglio di te e si porta via le attenzioni della persona che sta con te? Ma fammi il piacere. La sofferenza del tradito in pochissimi casi Da quando me ne occupo, è legittima. *Nel 90% dei casi dovrebbero solo baciare per terra per non essere stati mandati a fare in culo anni prima.*
> Me ne è arrivato uno a studio un mesetto fa. Sto coglione si sposa, prende il primo lavoro di merda sottoqualificato che gli offrono per pagare il mutuo, e si siede 10 anni. Non fa più un cazzo tranne sto lavoro di merda e pagare il mutuo. Il resto del tempo fa la spola tra la tele e il frigo. Non ha mai cercato un altro lavoro e si è sempre lamentato di quello che aveva. Uno così con una donna qualunque a fianco non si merita la capa pesante? E mi viene pure a dire che ha sofferto moltissimo? Una persona intelligente deve prendere la propria donna e ringraziarla per la sveglia.
> E ringraziarla per non aver mandato a fanculo baracca e burattini anni prima.
> ...





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le mie non sono certezze, è osservazione empirica. Di coppia in crisi me ne capitano con cadenza quasi giornaliera. Se parliamo di corna, una storia di corna a settimana me la vedo, più quello che leggo qui è in altri posti. Tu, come tutti i cornuti hai il problema fondamentale del punto di vista. Pensi che la tua storia sia paradigmatica della realtà Generale, mentre non è così. A me la cosa che diverte di più quando parlo con i traditi è che in qualche modo il tradimento scatena una ipertrofia dell'ego. Dal momento in cui si beccano la capa pesante cominciano a pensare che tutto il mondo giri come è girato a loro. Probabilmente perché si sentono mancare i punti di riferimento, Ma sta cosa direi che accade con una certa frequenza .
> Poi tu sorridi pure, Anzi copia-incolla direttamente quello che vuoi dai miei post. Mica ho il copyright.


Scrivi con una prosopoea che lascia intendere che le tue siano certezze. 
Sull'ipertrofia sono d'accordo, ma non ci siamo sul resto: troppo facile il sillogismo pensi più al mutuo/frigo/tele che a me quindi scopo con chi voglio. La bocca ce l'hai solo per fare pompini o è anche collegata ad un cervello per articolare frasi che esprimano che la situazione da solida diventa precaria e quindi baratro, o no?

Ho fatto proprio copia incolla perchè mi è parsa una risposta fuori luogo e da spacconi.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Scrivi con una prosopoea che lascia intendere che le tue siano certezze.
> Sull'ipertrofia sono d'accordo, ma non ci siamo sul resto: troppo facile il sillogismo pensi più al mutuo/frigo/tele che a me quindi scopo con chi voglio. La bocca ce l'hai solo per fare pompini o è anche collegata ad un cervello per articolare frasi che esprimano che la situazione da solida diventa precaria e quindi baratro, o no?
> 
> Ho fatto proprio copia incolla perchè mi è parsa una risposta fuori luogo e da spacconi.


Ognuno ha il suo stile. Il sillogismo non è un sillogismo. Tu dimentichi sempre che noi siamo parte della nicchia della patologia della coppia e non della fisiologia. Per capirci lì fuori c'è il mare limpido della gente che si vuol bene dalla culla alla bara, mentre noi siamo nella palude marcia di quelli che sono inciampati nei casini altrui. Non fare l'errore del medico che finisce a pensare che tutti sono malati. Il mondo è fatto pure di gente sana. Il punto è che quello non è il nostro mondo. Nel nostro mondo se per un tot di tempo Fai la spola tra la tele ed il frigo le corna te le becchi e stai pure zitto.
Non si tratta della situazione da solida che diventa precaria. Si tratta di non aver visto una situazione precaria che era già precaria prima. O pensi veramente che nel cervello delle persone ci sia uno switch che ti fa passare da fedele a oltranza a traditore seriale nel giro di cinque minuti?
E comunque non si tratta di essere spacconi. Si tratta di vedere le cose senza raccontarsela. Cosa che a quanto vedo io per i traditi è una specie di seconda natura.


----------



## Bruja (31 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ognuno ha il suo stile. Il sillogismo non è un sillogismo. Tu dimentichi sempre che noi siamo parte della nicchia della patologia della coppia e non della fisiologia. Per capirci lì fuori c'è il mare limpido della gente che si vuol bene dalla culla alla bara, mentre noi siamo nella palude marcia di quelli che sono inciampati nei casini altrui. Non fare l'errore del medico che finisce a pensare che tutti sono malati. Il mondo è fatto pure di gente sana. Il punto è che quello non è il nostro mondo. Nel nostro mondo se per un tot di tempo Fai la spola tra la tele ed il frigo le corna te le becchi e stai pure zitto.
> Non si tratta della situazione da solida che diventa precaria. Si tratta di non aver visto una situazione precaria che era già precaria prima. O pensi veramente che nel cervello delle persone ci sia uno switch che ti fa passare da fedele a oltranza a traditore seriale nel giro di cinque minuti?
> E comunque non si tratta di essere spacconi. Si tratta di vedere le cose senza raccontarsela. Cosa che a quanto vedo io per i traditi è una specie di seconda natura.


Così funziona sul pianeta Terra, ma non mi soffermerei tanto sul mondo che si accontenta e quello  che si compensa...raramente si trova la perfezione in cui entrambi condividono un progetto e NON servono ulteriori divagazioni.  Piuttosto su quelli che escono  dalla coppia, perfino dopo i migliori consigli psicologici e legali, come  risultato standard intrecciano un' altra unione dove, dopo poco, si arriva a credere di non doversi sopportare solo perché si entra in quella modalità in modo diverso, lento e subdolo. L'eventuale rendersene conto fa parte solo del grado di consapevolezza profondo che si ha in proprio...
Vedo troppo spesso che le coppie "ben assortite" sono quelle che sanno mostrarsi reciprocamente la maschera che vogliono vedere...  e questo vale anche nelle unioni seguenti... la consapevolezza e la capacità di vedere oltre la facciata,  dentro le aspettative, è rara e spesso non combacia con quelle dell'altra parte, quindi si tende a prendere una scorciatoia compensativa spesso autoassolvente ...che permette di "resistere" dentro la coppia.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Così funziona sul pianeta Terra, ma non mi soffermerei tanto sul mondo che si accontenta e quello  che si compensa...raramente si trova la perfezione in cui entrambi condividono un progetto e NON servono ulteriori divagazioni.  Piuttosto su quelli che escono  dalla coppia, perfino dopo i migliori consigli psicologici e legali, come  risultato standard intrecciano un' altra unione dove, dopo poco, si arriva a credere di non doversi sopportare solo perché si entra in quella modalità in modo diverso, lento e subdolo. L'eventuale rendersene conto fa parte solo del grado di consapevolezza profondo che si ha in proprio...
> Vedo troppo spesso che le coppie "ben assortite" sono quelle che sanno mostrarsi reciprocamente la maschera che vogliono vedere...  e questo vale anche nelle unioni seguenti... la consapevolezza e la capacità di vedere oltre la facciata,  dentro le aspettative, è rara e spesso non combacia con quelle dell'altra parte, quindi si tende a prendere una scorciatoia compensativa spesso autoassolvente ...che permette di "resistere" dentro la coppia.


Il discorso qua mi sembra sempre circoscritto alla versione fisiologica / patologica del rapporto.


----------



## alberto15 (31 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se non sai andare avanti nella vita non te la prendere con gli altri.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


No infatti non me la prendo . Tranquillo campo lo stesso anche se "non so andare avanti". 

Grazie per il bel pensiero


----------



## alberto15 (31 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Così funziona sul pianeta Terra, ma non mi soffermerei tanto sul mondo che si accontenta e quello  che si compensa...raramente si trova la perfezione in cui entrambi condividono un progetto e NON servono ulteriori divagazioni.  Piuttosto su quelli che escono  dalla coppia, perfino dopo i migliori consigli psicologici e legali, come  risultato standard intrecciano un' altra unione dove, dopo poco, si arriva a credere di non doversi sopportare solo perché si entra in quella modalità in modo diverso, lento e subdolo. L'eventuale rendersene conto fa parte solo del grado di consapevolezza profondo che si ha in proprio...
> Vedo troppo spesso che le coppie "ben assortite" sono quelle che sanno mostrarsi reciprocamente la maschera che vogliono vedere...  e questo vale anche nelle unioni seguenti... la consapevolezza e la capacità di vedere oltre la facciata,  dentro le aspettative, è rara e spesso non combacia con quelle dell'altra parte, quindi si tende a prendere una scorciatoia compensativa spesso autoassolvente ...che permette di "resistere" dentro la coppia.


Pensieri complessi. Magari tra una sistematina al lavandino ed un rammendo ad un calzino. Non e' che ci prendiamo un po troppo sul serio? Dico eh


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> No infatti non me la prendo . Tranquillo campo lo stesso anche se "non so andare avanti".
> 
> Grazie per il bel pensiero


Figurati, l'hai scritto tu che non pensi di arrivare alla separazione ma hai intenzione di tenerti la macchia senza andare oltre. Se non sei disposto a buttarti la cosa dentro le spalle che cazzo ci rimani a fare con tua moglie? Per fargliela pagare ogni giorno che Dio ha messo in terra?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Pensieri complessi. Magari tra una sistematina al lavandino ed un rammendo ad un calzino. Non e' che ci prendiamo un po troppo sul serio? Dico eh


Già, Immagino che nel tuo mondo le donne soffrano tutte di agorafobia da esterno cucina.


----------



## alberto15 (31 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Figurati, l'hai scritto tu che non pensi di arrivare alla separazione ma hai intenzione di tenerti la macchia senza andare oltre. Se non sei disposto a buttarti la cosa dentro le spalle che cazzo ci rimani a fare con tua moglie? Per fargliela pagare ogni giorno che Dio ha messo in terra?Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ci prendiamo un po troppo sul serio eh? Progettoni di vita. Gli altri fanno vite grame. Altri fanno la bella vita, imprigionati nella loro , ma quella degli altri e' brutta


----------



## alberto15 (31 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Già, Immagino che nel tuo mondo le donne soffrano tutte di agorafobia da esterno cucina.


il "mio mondo" e' sicuramente piu' normale di quelli che stanno qua che vedono l'angolino lercio del mondo


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La maternità e la paternità sono due bestie diverse. Se stai cercando l'assoluzione hai sbagliato soggetto a cui rivolgerti. Sono l'ultima persona al mondo in grado di assolvere qualcuno.
> Da quello che so della tua storia, tu sei la classica vittima della tirannia dei non detti e dei sottintesi. Proprio perché il matrimonio è un'istituzione rafforzata da una serie di valori esterni che fanno da puntelli, non si negozia mai un cazzo né prima né dopo, Perché si usa il set di regole preconfezionate. Quando La legittima ha avuto bisogno che io mi accollarsi un maternage piuttosto spinto perché lei doveva ad esempio frequentare un master oppure prepararsi per un concorso per avanzare di carriera, Considerando che io ho la partita IVA iscritta nell'anima, sono riuscito ad organizzarmi semplicemente riducendo ulteriormente le ore di sonno. Quando ho preso delle consulenze in posti a 13 ore di aereo da Roma, era scontato che la gestione della Nana se la sarebbe smazzata lei 24/7.
> Ma quello che abbiamo sempre fatto è stato negoziare, perché se è vero quel che dici tu, che condivido in pieno, che se uno sapesse prima quello che comporta fare una famiglia nessuno farebbe una famiglia, è vero pure che pianificare aiuta. Io per primo, nel momento in cui mi chiudo sotto scadenze per una settimana in ufficio non voglio neanche sapere che c'è la riunione di condominio, figurati andarci. Stesso discorso per La legittima quando ha i cazzi suoi di lavoro. Se poi coincidono due periodi di merda, ci si tassa per pagare la tata.
> Ma non ci vedo niente di strano. Quello che mi ha sempre colpito della tua storia è la totale mancanza di negoziazione. Che tra l'altro è piuttosto comune, con un figlio piccolo sei talmente rincoglionito dal quotidiano e dalla manutenzione che poi i paletti non li metti. Però a casa mia è un discorso caratteriale e soprattutto di come sei stato educato. Io sono un bambino cresciuto coi nonni e per me la cosa più naturale del mondo è stata quando mia moglie è rimasta incinta vendere casa che avevamo piuttosto lontano e tornare nel quartiere natio dove ci sono i nonni a 500 metri.
> ...


Mhhh..interessante...
Io ho fatto figli e mio marito no.
Avrei potuto arrivare molto più in alto di dove sono in due modi : 1-darla via quando me l’hanno chiesta espressamente per quel motivo 
2- dire a mio marito “fankulo! Io ho fatto figli ma tu ora te li smazzi..perché io in questo paese di merda, solo per averli fatti sono scivolata di carriera mentre tu avanzi ..

Invece siccome lui non li aveva partoriti, non è scivolato ..e ho lasciato lo spazio a lui per consentirgli di viaggiare . Il famoso progetto , ricordi ? 
Parte dei viaggi però erano con le mignotte (oops...le ragazze openmind )...
In effetti devo dire che non ho proprio capito un cazzo.
Dai, meglio tardi che mai


----------



## Minas Tirith (31 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanta certezza. Sei buffo. Mi hai fatto sorridere.


Credo tu sappia sulla faccia di chi, il riso, abbondi. 
Parli di dati empirici, di convinzioni basate sui fatti, ma dimentichi che, nei fatti, la condotta di chi sia insoddisfatto/a del proprio compagno/a dovrebbe essere individuata nel SEPARARSI da questi, non nel cercare sollievo altrove in costanza di rapporto. Se vogliamo disquisire di fatti, infatti, il fatto per antonomasia è la LEGGE. La legge non ha considerazione del percorso divano-frigo, bensì del percorso casa-hotel, ai fini dell'addebito di una eventuale separazione. Qui, però, non ci interessa di questa, ma della valutazione delle condotte basata sui fatti. Quindi, se la legge non ammette il tradimento quale giusta reazione all'insoddifazione della vita coniugale, non vedo quale senso abbiano i dati empirici da te forniti, se non quello di tuo, balordo, ma rispettabile pensiero personale mascherato da dato. 
Le mie convinzioni restano tali, non avendo tu fornito alcun tipo di valido contributo idoneo a farle vacillare.
Continua a sorridere però...


----------



## patroclo (31 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Credo tu sappia sulla faccia di chi, il riso, abbondi.
> Parli di dati empirici, di convinzioni basate sui fatti, ma dimentichi che, nei fatti, la condotta di chi sia insoddisfatto/a del proprio compagno/a dovrebbe essere individuata nel SEPARARSI da questi, non nel cercare sollievo altrove in costanza di rapporto. Se vogliamo disquisire di fatti, infatti, il fatto per antonomasia è la LEGGE. La legge non ha considerazione del percorso divano-frigo, bensì del percorso casa-hotel, ai fini dell'addebito di una eventuale separazione. Qui, però, non ci interessa di questa, ma della valutazione delle condotte basata sui fatti. Quindi, se la legge non ammette il tradimento quale giusta reazione all'insoddifazione della vita coniugale, non vedo quale senso abbiano i dati empirici da te forniti, se non quello di tuo, balordo, ma rispettabile pensiero personale mascherato da dato.
> Le mie convinzioni restano tali, non avendo tu fornito alcun tipo di valido contributo idoneo a farle vacillare.
> Continua a sorridere però...


in un mondo ideale nessuno può avere dubbi su quello che hai scritto......peccato che non esiste....


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ci prendiamo un po troppo sul serio eh? Progettoni di vita. Gli altri fanno vite grame. Altri fanno la bella vita, imprigionati nella loro , ma quella degli altri e' brutta


Io analizzo quello che leggo.
Non sono certo io quello che si prende sul serio perché la macchia rimaneh!!!1!!!!1
Qui la vita non è bella o brutta.
Il discorso è un altro.
Qui la vita ti sta bene o non ti sta bene.
La mia mi sta benissimo. A me. Me la sono scelta, ne ho governato i processi, e nonostante non tutte le ciambelle riescano col buco come succede a tutti, grossomodo il giro che è stato fatto è quello è stato previsto.
Dove così non è stato, mi sono attrezzato.
Altri vite che ho letto qui sì sono trascinate magari per anni appoggiandosi su comodi risposte preconfezionate alle domande della vita salvo poi scoprire che uno dei due ci stava stretto e le risposte se le cercava fuori sulla coppia.
E quando la vita che volevi non ce l'hai perché un progetto si rompe, secondo me l'ironia serve quanto continuare a suonare l'orchestrina mentre il Titanic affonda.
Poi fai te, se ti basta non prenderti sul serio per star bene sei invidiabile, mica criticabile.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> il "mio mondo" e' sicuramente piu' normale di quelli che stanno qua che vedono l'angolino lercio del mondo


Ci sei anche tu.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mhhh..interessante...
> Io ho fatto figli e mio marito no.
> Avrei potuto arrivare molto più in alto di dove sono in due modi : 1-darla via quando me l’hanno chiesta espressamente per quel motivo
> 2- dire a mio marito “fankulo! Io ho fatto figli ma tu ora te li smazzi..perché io in questo paese di merda, solo per averli fatti sono scivolata di carriera mentre tu avanzi ..
> ...


Scema non sei, amica mia.
Se questa è la tua analisi, non è che arrivo io la posso confutare.
Piccolissimo particolare: mariti e mogli passano, i figli restano.
Ciò su cui hai investito rimane a te, indipendentemente dall'apporto di tuo marito.
Quel che non capisco è, visto e considerato che tutta una serie di comportamenti di tuo marito sono stati messi in discussione dopo le corna, perché uno che si comporta a cazzo di cane ma teoricamente è fedele va bene, mentre se si comporta a cazzo di cane ma scopa fuori non va più bene.
È per questo che i non detti non funzionano.
Ma, come sai, sei persona che stimo per cui questo tipo di analisi te le sarai fatte benissimo per conto tuo.
Al di là di quanto tu possa essere incazzata con la vita.
Buon anno, e speriamo che il 2019 ti porti un sacco di cervelli scopabili 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Credo tu sappia sulla faccia di chi, il riso, abbondi.
> Parli di dati empirici, di convinzioni basate sui fatti, ma dimentichi che, nei fatti, la condotta di chi sia insoddisfatto/a del proprio compagno/a dovrebbe essere individuata nel SEPARARSI da questi, non nel cercare sollievo altrove in costanza di rapporto. Se vogliamo disquisire di fatti, infatti, il fatto per antonomasia è la LEGGE. La legge non ha considerazione del percorso divano-frigo, bensì del percorso casa-hotel, ai fini dell'addebito di una eventuale separazione. Qui, però, non ci interessa di questa, ma della valutazione delle condotte basata sui fatti. Quindi, se la legge non ammette il tradimento quale giusta reazione all'insoddifazione della vita coniugale, non vedo quale senso abbiano i dati empirici da te forniti, se non quello di tuo, balordo, ma rispettabile pensiero personale mascherato da dato.
> Le mie convinzioni restano tali, non avendo tu fornito alcun tipo di valido contributo idoneo a farle vacillare.
> Continua a sorridere però...


Sai che cazzo me ne frega delle tue convinzioni. Uno che come nickname si mette una città fortificata sicuramente farebbe chiacchierare gli psicologi per settimane in quanto ad apertura al mondo esterno e alle idee degli altri.
Continua a cuocere nel tuo brodo, e buona vita.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> in un mondo ideale nessuno può avere dubbi su quello che hai scritto......peccato che non esiste....


Resta sempre da vedere ideale per chi.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (31 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scema non sei, amica mia.
> Se questa è la tua analisi, non è che arrivo io la posso confutare.
> Piccolissimo particolare: mariti e mogli passano, i figli restano.
> Ciò su cui hai investito rimane a te, indipendentemente dall'apporto di tuo marito.
> ...


Chi si comporta a cazzo di cane e’ deprecabile a prescindere dal fatto che scopi fuori o meno ...il problema è quando il segnale arriva dopo .
Grazie per gli auguri e per la stima ..ricambio entrambi !


----------



## Bruja (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I
> 
> Dove così non è stato, mi sono attrezzato.
> 
> ...



La prima frase ti identifica, e ci sta, l'altra rivela umana tolleranza ... con il sopracciglio un po' alzato.


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Chi si comporta a cazzo di cane e’ deprecabile a prescindere dal fatto che scopi fuori o meno ...il problema è quando il segnale arriva dopo .
> Grazie per gli auguri e per la stima ..ricambio entrambi !


Il segnale c'era pure prima. Non lo hai tolto perché l'assoluto e la fedeltà ti hanno fatto da paraocchi. Guarda che il problema non sta nemmeno nelle corna in sé. Sta in come ti vedevi tu all'interno di un rapporto comunque insoddisfacente ma che girava a certe condizioni.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> La prima frase ti identifica, e ci sta, l'altra rivela umana tolleranza ... con il sopracciglio un po' alzato.


Ma scherzi? Io ho sempre invidiato gli idioti. Deve essere bellissimo vedere un mondo nuovo tutti i giorni. Solo gli stupidi conoscono davvero la felicità continuativa. Le persone intelligenti ogni tanto inciampano in un momento perfetto e poi ci campano di rendita per un tot di tempo.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma scherzi? Io ho sempre invidiato gli idioti. Deve essere bellissimo vedere un mondo nuovo tutti i giorni. Solo gli stupidi conoscono davvero la felicità continuativa. Le persone intelligenti ogni tanto inciampano in un momento perfetto e poi ci campano di rendita per un tot di tempo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


leggevo il mio oroscopo, mi sa tanto che nel 2019 dovrò buttarmi per terra da sola se vorrò dire di essere inciampata nel momento perfetto


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> leggevo il mio oroscopo, mi sa tanto che nel 2019 dovrò buttarmi per terra da sola se vorrò dire di essere inciampata nel momento perfetto


Spiacente. Ho lo stesso rapporto con l'astrologia che ho con il pallone. Non ci capiamo proprio.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spiacente. Ho lo stesso rapporto con l'astrologia che ho con il pallone. Non ci capiamo proprio.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


 ti dirò , neanche io, però lo leggo. Siccome che.....ne leggo almeno 3 scelgo quello più positivo.
Poi me lo dimentico e per tutto il resto dell'anno prevale il libero arbitrio alla faccia delle stelle


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti dirò , neanche io, però lo leggo. Siccome che.....ne leggo almeno 3 scelgo quello più positivo.
> Poi me lo dimentico e per tutto il resto dell'anno prevale il libero arbitrio alla faccia delle stelle


Io ci sono alcuni settori dell'attività umana che ho deciso proprio di non prendere in considerazione. Pallone, oroscopo, neomelodici napoletani....

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il segnale c'era pure prima. Non lo hai tolto perché l'assoluto e la fedeltà ti hanno fatto da paraocchi. Guarda che il problema non sta nemmeno nelle corna in sé. Sta in come ti vedevi tu all'interno di un rapporto comunque insoddisfacente ma che girava a certe condizioni.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Ci sono molte cose che non sai .
Qui il problema sta solo nelle corna. Ti assicuro ..e in quello che le corna nella mia storia hanno svelato ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ci sono alcuni settori dell'attività umana che ho deciso proprio di non prendere in considerazione. Pallone, oroscopo, neomelodici napoletani....
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


povero Gigi.
Non mi piace per intenderci


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ci sono molte cose che non sai .
> Qui il problema sta solo nelle corna. Ti assicuro ..e in quello che le corna nella mia storia hanno svelato ..


Su questo non discuto. Chiaro che ci sono molte cose che non so. Io quello che non mi convince é che non ci fossero segnali pure prima delle corna.


----------



## Bruja (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ci sono alcuni settori dell'attività umana che ho deciso proprio di non prendere in considerazione. Pallone, oroscopo, neomelodici napoletani....
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Aggiungerei maghi e la variegata categoria attinente, i talks TV strappalacrime, insomma il kitsch comunicativo, giornalistico ed esistenziale...  

p.s.  sui neomelodici  mi sono ribaltata da ferma dalle risate


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Aggiungerei maghi e la variegata categoria attinente, i talks TV strappalacrime, insomma il kitsch comunicativo, giornalistico ed esistenziale...
> 
> p.s.  sui neomelodici  mi sono ribaltata da ferma dalle risate


Non è giornalismo. Non per niente più volte l'ordine dei giornalisti ha minacciato di togliere il patentino da pubblicista a svariati soggetti inclusa la sopraindicata d'Urso


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> povero Gigi.
> Non mi piace per intenderci


L'ho conosciuto e mi fa moltissima paura.


----------



## Bruja (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è giornalismo. Non per niente più volte l'ordine dei giornalisti ha minacciato di togliere il patentino da pubblicista a svariati soggetti inclusa la sopraindicata d'Urso


Alt... forse sono stata imprecisa, non era attinente alla TV ma al fatto che esiste un giornalismo becero, manipolante o strumentale  al servizio di ... come stampa e media.
Quanto alla d'Urso ed assimilabili,  è il risultato di quello che la TV pensa del pubblico (e visti gli ascolti... 
Potremmo obiettare che il principio di audience è la "pesca a strascico", mentre i programmi intelligenti o innovativi, quando ci sono, o non vengono premiati o vengono relegati ad orari assurdi.


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alt... forse sono stata imprecisa, non era attinente alla TV ma al fatto che esiste un giornalismo becero, manipolante o strumentale  al servizio di ... come stampa e media.
> Quanto alla d'Urso ed assimilabili,  è il risultato di quello che la TV pensa del pubblico (e visti gli ascolti...
> Potremmo obiettare che il principio di audience è la "pesca a strascico", mentre i programmi intelligenti o innovativi, quando ci sono, o non vengono premiati o vengono relegati ad orari assurdi.


Non e’ più così sai. Le tv generaliste stanno colando a picco. La Rai la guardano solo gli anziani. I contenuti sono fruiti in modalità snack . I giovani guardano soprattutto YouTube con un focus sui contenuti di circa 3 minuti. L’informazione non la fanno più i giornalisti beceri ...ma è peggio. Sta  cambiando tutto, più in fretta di quanto immaginiamo. 
Ora il finto sembra vero (basta guardare i post di Salvini che sembrano autentici perché fatti magari dal cesso di casa col suo Smart phone..e  in realtà sono studiati a tavolino dalle più importanti agenzie di comunicazione)... 
Ora il parere di ciascuno conta uno ...e così si fa parlare anche chi non dovrebbe in nome di una finta democrazia ....e la parte di massa, quella  becera e’ influenzabile come niente....


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non e’ più così sai. Le tv generaliste stanno colando a picco. La Rai la guardano solo gli anziani. I contenuti sono fruiti in modalità snack . I giovani guardano soprattutto YouTube con un focus sui contenuti di circa 3 minuti. L’informazione non la fanno più i giornalisti beceri ...ma è peggio. Sta  cambiando tutto, più in fretta di quanto immaginiamo.
> Ora il finto sembra vero (basta guardare i post di Salvini che sembrano autentici perché fatti magari dal cesso di casa col suo Smart phone..e  in realtà sono studiati a tavolino dalle più importanti agenzie di comunicazione)...
> Ora il parere di ciascuno conta uno ...e così si fa parlare anche chi non dovrebbe in nome di una finta democrazia ....e la parte di massa, quella  becera e’ influenzabile come niente....


Io ho abbastanza fiducia nel futuro. Siamo italiani. Siamo stati invasi da chiunque negli ultimi 2000 anni. Sappiamo farci i cazzi nostri come popolo come nessuno.


----------



## Jacaranda (1 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ho abbastanza fiducia nel futuro. Siamo italiani. Siamo stati invasi da chiunque negli ultimi 2000 anni. Sappiamo farci i cazzi nostri come popolo come nessuno.


Si...un equilibrio lo ritroveremo .... ne sono certa anch’io....ma la trasformazione sarà potente


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si...un equilibrio lo ritroveremo .... ne sono certa anch’io....ma la trasformazione sarà potente


E lunga.


----------



## Bruja (2 Gennaio 2019)

Concordo con Archi, sarà anche potente, ma lunga e complicata. 
Allo stato, pur cadendo l'audience e avendo i media  molta versatilità in altre forme di informazione e spettacolo, la questione si protrarrà per motivi anagrafici.  I fruitori di trasmissioni contenitore di livello scadente sono soprattutto persone di età avanzata e fino al cambio generazionale ci sarà uno stallo. 
Sperare che il gusto evolva forse è azzardato, ma il tempo è sempre un risolutore.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non e’ più così sai. Le tv generaliste stanno colando a picco. La Rai la guardano solo gli anziani. I contenuti sono fruiti in modalità snack . I giovani guardano soprattutto YouTube con un focus sui contenuti di circa 3 minuti. L’informazione non la fanno più i giornalisti beceri ...ma è peggio. Sta  cambiando tutto, più in fretta di quanto immaginiamo.
> Ora il finto sembra vero (basta guardare i post di Salvini che sembrano autentici perché fatti magari dal cesso di casa col suo Smart phone..e  in realtà sono studiati a tavolino dalle più importanti agenzie di comunicazione)...
> Ora il parere di ciascuno conta uno ...e così si fa parlare anche chi non dovrebbe in nome di una finta democrazia ....e la parte di massa, quella  becera e’ influenzabile come niente....


I giovani invecchiano e alcuni perfino maturano.
La qualità di qualsiasi prodotto dipende dalla cultura dei fruitori, ma la cultura degli spettacoli viene formata dagli spettacoli stessi. Se si vedono cose belle poi è difficile apprezzare quelle brutte. Infatti la tv spazzatura è formalmente molto più curata di quanto lo fosse qualche decennio fa. 
Purtroppo la forma non rappresenta sempre il contenuto. Gradualmente matura anche la richiesta di prodotti migliori. 
Non credo che sia da trascurare che c’è chi ha il gusto del trash per sentirsi superiore che altera i dati. 
Anche quella con lo spettacolo è una relazione, dopo un po’ anche il più ingenuo capisce se è stato tradito.


----------



## Pazzesco (19 Gennaio 2020)

"Problemi di cuore"
questo l'oggetto della mail che la mia ex moglie mi ha inviato poco prima di Natale. All'interno un diagramma con una curva che va su e giù in modo disordinato e zero testo.
Pensavo ad uno scherzo: un sacco di tempo fa girava in rete un'immagine in cui una moglie scriveva ad una presunta rubrica lamentandosi del fatto che per il marito ogni momento fosse buono per fare sesso. La calligrafia, perfetta nelle prime righe, diventava via via più confusa sino a diventare solo una convulsa traccia sinusoidale, appunto a significare che il marito, arrivato nel mentre, la stesse prendendo senza riguardo alcuno per l’attività ed il desiderio di lei. Avevamo trovato la “vignetta” divertentissima, e l’inizio della lettera (tipo “Cara Donna Letizia“) era diventato una sorta di codice per etichettare presunti maniaci.
Analogamente pensavo che la curva nella mail fosse la riedizione della vignetta, un finto elettrocardiogramma di una persona con problemi sentimentali.
L’elettrocardiogramma invece era vero, come mi ha spiegato a Natale, subito dopo gli auguri. L’ho accompagnata a fare un esame molto particolare che ha confermato la gravità della situazione.
Tutto questo per dire che ho vissuto e sto vivendo la circostanza con distaccata partecipazione e preoccupazione, mentre, fosse accaduto a uno dei figli, sarei sull’orlo della follia. Mi pare brutto e singolare come in modo abbastanza rapido, almeno nel mio caso, abbia sviluppato un tale distacco per una persona che ha contato così tanto nella mia vita.
Il cuore è un muscoletto davvero molto elastico


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2020)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> "Problemi di cuore"
> questo l'oggetto della mail che la mia ex moglie mi ha inviato poco prima di Natale. All'interno un diagramma con una curva che va su e giù in modo disordinato e zero testo.
> Pensavo ad uno scherzo: un sacco di tempo fa girava in rete un'immagine in cui una moglie scriveva ad una presunta rubrica lamentandosi del fatto che per il marito ogni momento fosse buono per fare sesso. La calligrafia, perfetta nelle prime righe, diventava via via più confusa sino a diventare solo una convulsa traccia sinusoidale, appunto a significare che il marito, arrivato nel mentre, la stesse prendendo senza riguardo alcuno per l’attività ed il desiderio di lei. Avevamo trovato la “vignetta” divertentissima, e l’inizio della lettera (tipo “Cara Donna Letizia“) era diventato una sorta di codice per etichettare presunti maniaci.
> Analogamente pensavo che la curva nella mail fosse la riedizione della vignetta, un finto elettrocardiogramma di una persona con problemi sentimentali.
> ...


Sono tornata indietro a rileggere un po’ di pagine perché non mi ricordavo della nuova storia di tua moglie.
In effetti eravamo rimasti alla separazione.
Ma tua moglie che non ha mai apprezzato il sesso si è messa con un satiro che la brutalizza?
Ho capito bene?


----------



## Lara3 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> "Problemi di cuore"
> questo l'oggetto della mail che la mia ex moglie mi ha inviato poco prima di Natale. All'interno un diagramma con una curva che va su e giù in modo disordinato e zero testo.
> Pensavo ad uno scherzo: un sacco di tempo fa girava in rete un'immagine in cui una moglie scriveva ad una presunta rubrica lamentandosi del fatto che per il marito ogni momento fosse buono per fare sesso. La calligrafia, perfetta nelle prime righe, diventava via via più confusa sino a diventare solo una convulsa traccia sinusoidale, appunto a significare che il marito, arrivato nel mentre, la stesse prendendo senza riguardo alcuno per l’attività ed il desiderio di lei. Avevamo trovato la “vignetta” divertentissima, e l’inizio della lettera (tipo “Cara Donna Letizia“) era diventato una sorta di codice per etichettare presunti maniaci.
> Analogamente pensavo che la curva nella mail fosse la riedizione della vignetta, un finto elettrocardiogramma di una persona con problemi sentimentali.
> ...


Il distacco quando c’è... c’è. Immagino faccia impressione notare questo dopo anni vissuti insieme.
Sarà anche un meccanismo di difesa personale: dopo una grande delusione continuare a struggersi per chi non merita i nostri sentimenti è masochismo.
Non so come si possa sentire, ma credo che un dolore rimane lo stesso, riferito al dolore che avranno i figli ad una notizia così.
Buona fortuna.


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono tornata indietro a rileggere un po’ di pagine perché non mi ricordavo della nuova storia di tua moglie.
> In effetti eravamo rimasti alla separazione.
> Ma tua moglie che non ha mai apprezzato il sesso si è messa con un satiro che la brutalizza?
> Ho capito bene?


ahahaha, no, raramente mi sono spiegato così male!!
Si siamo separati, e nessuno dei due con relazioni stabili. Lei, recentemente, dopo una visita di controllo, ha scoperto di avere una malformazione al cuore che sta dando problemi seri.


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il distacco quando c’è... c’è. Immagino faccia impressione notare questo dopo anni vissuti insieme.
> Sarà anche un meccanismo di difesa personale: dopo una grande delusione continuare a struggersi per chi non merita i nostri sentimenti è masochismo.
> Non so come si possa sentire, ma credo che un dolore rimane lo stesso, riferito al dolore che avranno i figli ad una notizia così.
> Buona fortuna.


Per il momento non abbiamo detto ancora nulla, in attesa delle indicazioni di un cardiologo


----------



## stany (20 Gennaio 2020)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ahahaha, no, raramente mi sono spiegato così male!!
> Si siamo separati, e nessuno dei due con relazioni stabili. Lei, recentemente, dopo una visita di controllo, ha scoperto di avere una malformazione al cuore che sta dando problemi seri.


Ah! Avevo riletto un poco indietro, e mi pareva che tu non avessi fatto alcun passo per migliorare il tuo stato d'animo; o quantomeno non riuscissi ad uscire da quello che avevi nell'immediatezza della scoperta , e sono quasi cinque anni.
Quello che provi non è che la conferma di ciò che avevi già intuito fin da subito: non saresti più stato in grado di vederla ed amarla come prima. Mi pareva strano che tu provassi questo distacco stando ancora assieme, soprattutto leggendo ciò che dicevi di tua moglie in merito alla sua volontà di recupero ; ma credo non sia  così poco diffuso in relazioni che stanno in piedi dopo un tradimento, fossilizzate in un limbo,a partire dalla mia.
Buona fortuna per la tua relazione "instabile" e per la salute della tua ex.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2020)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ahahaha, no, raramente mi sono spiegato così male!!
> Si siamo separati, e nessuno dei due con relazioni stabili. Lei, recentemente, dopo una visita di controllo, ha scoperto di avere una malformazione al cuore che sta dando problemi seri.


Allora auguri!
La cardiologia è molto avanzata e risolve problemi che solo un paio di decenni fa sarebbero stati fatali.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ah! Avevo riletto un poco indietro, e mi pareva che tu non avessi fatto alcun passo per migliorare il tuo stato d'animo; o quantomeno non riuscissi ad uscire da quello che avevi nell'immediatezza della scoperta , e sono quasi cinque anni.
> Quello che provi non è che la conferma di ciò che avevi già intuito fin da subito: non saresti più stato in grado di vederla ed amarla come prima. Mi pareva strano che tu provassi questo distacco stando ancora assieme, soprattutto leggendo ciò che dicevi di tua moglie in merito alla sua volontà di recupero ; ma credo non sia  così poco diffuso in relazioni che stanno in piedi dopo un tradimento, fossilizzate in un limbo,a partire dalla mia.
> Buona fortuna per la tua relazione "instabile" e per la salute della tua ex.


Qui l’argomento riguarda il legame e l’attaccamento.
Quando si decide di avere figli bisognerebbe avere chiaro che si sta creando un legame che durerà per sempre (il sempre umano ovviamente) con quella persona. Viviamo in un tempo in cui quasi tutte le gravidanze possono essere volute.
Purtroppo quando crolla l’attaccamento si allenta inevitabilmente il legame, ma l’altro/a resta la persona più importante, insieme a noi, per i nostri figli e la sua salute è importante. 
Però, come spiega Il Piccolo Principe, la vicinanza, la consuetudine e la cura creano anche l’attaccamento.
A volte sottovalutiamo quanto conta l’attaccamento. Non si sostituisce con rapporti che non possono avere che una imitazione della cura. A volte vorremmo che ci fosse questa trasformazione.


----------



## stany (21 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui l’argomento riguarda il legame e l’attaccamento.
> Quando si decide di avere figli bisognerebbe avere chiaro che si sta creando un legame che durerà per sempre (il sempre umano ovviamente) con quella persona. Viviamo in un tempo in cui quasi tutte le gravidanze possono essere volute.
> Purtroppo quando crolla l’attaccamento si allenta inevitabilmente il legame, ma l’altro/a resta la persona più importante, insieme a noi, per i nostri figli e la sua salute è importante.
> Però, come spiega Il Piccolo Principe, la vicinanza, la consuetudine e la cura creano anche l’attaccamento.
> A volte sottovalutiamo quanto conta l’attaccamento. Non si sostituisce con rapporti che non possono avere che una imitazione della cura. A volte vorremmo che ci fosse questa trasformazione.


L'attaccamento purtroppo non sostituisce la passione.


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma. È il discorso che faccio da sempre sull'alternativa tradire e lasciare. Tranne pochissime eccezioni di coppie in cui entrambi si sbattono davvero per tenere vivo tutto l'ambaradan virgola quello che vedo io sono sempre coppia in cui arrivi al bivio tra tradire o lasciarsi. Se tieni di più al progetto che a te stesso (e all'altra persona ovviamente), tradisci, altrimenti molli tutto.
> Oppure annulli e muori male annaspando per cent'anni nella stessa melma, Ma non è questo il caso che prendo in esame io. Di gente che si è rovinata la vita per rimanere insieme è fatta la stragrande maggioranza dei casi umani che mi capitano in giro , ma non li ho proprio presi come base di esame.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Be pure di gente che si è rovinata la vita tradendo non è che siamo scarsi


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Ma quello che volevo dire e' che non è bello neppure essere l'erogatore della rata del mutuo. Tutto qui. Come non e' bello essere la lavatrice, o cio' che vuoi. Il problema è che arriva a volte un punto in cui l'altro che ci vive insieme non lo conosciamo più. E nel trovarci quello che sostanzialmente e' un estraneo in casa concorrono i cambiamenti di entrambi. E le risposte che si danno ai cambiamenti dell'altro. Uno che diventa apatico, e l'altro che se ne va a vedere altri orizzonti. Ma non è che siano per così dire  "scorrelati".
> Quanta gente conosci che si sposa mettendo in chiaro sin da subito che lo fa per dare spazio al progetto famiglia? Casa, figli, mutuo? Cazzo, credo che nessuno che non sia alla canna del gas accetterebbe un matrimonio. A chi potrebbe piacere l'idea di essere portatore di un progetto che non contempli la permanenza di quello che c'è prima di dare esecuzione al progetto? E' che poi ti trovi a capire che tutto quello in cui ti sei imbarcato  "assorbe". E a quel punto o assorbe entrambi  (ed entrambi cercano di trovare modalità per non fare totalmente assorbire il prima), o si arriva ad una valutazione in senso opposto. Vale a dire che casa, mutuo, figli... non sono svaghi. A quel punto c'è inesorabilmente chi resta e chi va. Almeno per il tempo necessario a poter nuovamente tirare il fiato. A me, appoggiare il culo sul divano non dispiace, tutt'altro. Ma non ci passo certo la vita. Col bimbo piccolo, devo dire che non mi sedevo praticamente mai. Intendo in modalità relax. Mio marito guarda caso invece si. Non è che sbagliasse lui, come non sbagliava certo a pigliarsi i suoi spazi. E' che formalmente c'era l'attenzione a dire  "questo lo faccio io". Nella pratica cosa succedeva? Succedeva che per mesi il mio svago era meno dell'ora d'aria concessa ai carcerati. E in più, la frittata veniva simpaticamente ribaltata con un  "sei tu che non vuoi fare...". Ora non credo che fosse colpa mia se alla fine ero poco più di una ameba quanto a spazi complementari ma esterni al progetto. Ma anche nella gestione di quelli interni: ero sempre da sola a fare le cose. E a quel punto i confronti con le amiche sono diventati inevitabili. E' facile far passare uno per quello che smorza la coppia: basta evitare di sbattersi nella quotidianità e lasciare tutto sul gobbo dell'altro. Per mio marito non era interessante andare al parco col bambino. Scherzi? Uno come lui ai giardinetti con la moglie? Non gli interessava neppure portarlo a nuotare  (eppure i genitori di tutti gli altri bimbi si alternavano). Ero sempre da sola. Se non condividi con me queste cose, come puoi darmi torto se nei rari momenti liberi non ho certo voglia di fare la brillante con te? Lui era si, alla fine, l'erogatore della rata di mutuo. Però pure io ero l'erogatrice del ménage famiglia. Nessuno dei due era portato a chiudersi in casa, ma alla fine... Chi lo ha fatto? Qualcuno doveva pure esserci eh.


Tutto vero.. ma sai quante coppie conosco dove il marito era presentissimo e ci andava eccome al parco ma poi lei, superata gravidanza allattamento ecc, si vuol sentire di nuovo in forma e giu dieta, palestra, uscite con amiche e poi le prime attenzioni del collega e ma si sticazzi, si vive una volta sola e voglio risentirmi giovane, che sarà mai. E puf, tutto a puttan e. Mio dio cosa ho fatto, io amo mio marito e la mia famiglia, mi perdonerà mai? Ora non mi parla, si vero ha ragione, però è stata solo una sbandata


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le mie non sono certezze, è osservazione empirica. Di coppia in crisi me ne capitano con cadenza quasi giornaliera. Se parliamo di corna, una storia di corna a settimana me la vedo, più quello che leggo qui è in altri posti. Tu, come tutti i cornuti hai il problema fondamentale del punto di vista. Pensi che la tua storia sia paradigmatica della realtà Generale, mentre non è così. A me la cosa che diverte di più quando parlo con i traditi è che in qualche modo il tradimento scatena una ipertrofia dell'ego. Dal momento in cui si beccano la capa pesante cominciano a pensare che tutto il mondo giri come è girato a loro. Probabilmente perché si sentono mancare i punti di riferimento, Ma sta cosa direi che accade con una certa frequenza .
> Poi tu sorridi pure, Anzi copia-incolla direttamente quello che vuoi dai miei post. Mica ho il copyright.


Perdona, tu tradivi la tua ex moglie, lei lo meritava? Tutta divano, pigiama, triste, ecc,? Ne hai sempre parlato benissimo. Giusto per capire. Lei le meritava?


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Be pure di gente che si è rovinata la vita tradendo non è che siamo scarsi


pieno così, proprio


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perdona, tu tradivi la tua ex moglie, lei lo meritava? Tutta divano, pigiama, triste, ecc,? Ne hai sempre parlato benissimo. Giusto per capire. Lei le meritava?


vattelo a rileggere, si chiama "ciao sono il male" ne ho parlato in lungo e in largo del perchè penso che se le meritasse eccome


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> vattelo a rileggere, si chiama "ciao sono il male" ne ho parlato in lungo e in largo del perchè penso che se le meritasse eccome


Ricordavo male. Non vado a rileggerlo. Famo a fidasse


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ricordavo male. Non vado a rileggerlo. Famo a fidasse


io me lo rivendo spesso, ci ho rimediato un paio di reverse cowgirl memorabili


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> L'attaccamento purtroppo non sostituisce la passione.


Penso che sia sopravvalutata.


----------



## stany (21 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che sia sopravvalutata.


Sarà pure sopravvalutata,ma l'attaccamento va bene per mettere su una società !(attaccamento al lavoro attaccamento alla patria..)
Si fa poco sesso col solo attaccamento.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sarà pure sopravvalutata,ma l'attaccamento va bene per mettere su una società !(attaccamento al lavoro attaccamento alla patria..)
> Si fa poco sesso col solo attaccamento.


Se ne fa meno senza


----------



## stany (21 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ne fa meno senza


Abbè


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2020)

L'attaccamento è successivo alla passione, quando si instaura.


----------



## stany (21 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'attaccamento è successivo alla passione, quando si instaura.


Sì vabbè, anche il mio cane mi è attaccato


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'attaccamento è successivo alla passione, quando si instaura.


“Questo lo dice lei”


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Questo lo dice lei”


Sarebbe quello che "rimane"... l'attaccamento; come quello per la vita di un moribondo....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sarebbe quello che "rimane"... l'attaccamento; come quello per la vita di un moribondo....


Ti ripeto di non sottovalutare. L’attaccamento è ciò che crea legami con persone su cui puoi contare.


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sarebbe quello che "rimane"... l'attaccamento; come quello per la vita di un moribondo....


Assolutamente no.
L'attaccamento è proprio il processo più difficile da attuare. 
Spesso ci si lascia alla fine della passione, che può durare anche una settimana... Un mese, due...


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ripeto di non sottovalutare. L’attaccamento è ciò che crea legami con persone su cui puoi contare.


Infatti non lo sottovaluto; gli dò anche un valore di stabilità. Ma la passione significa attrazione! Il mutuo e le bollette si pagano con la stabilità e la continuità,sia economica che familiare . Se svanisce l'attrazione rimangono le bollette ,il mutuo, i figli, e qualcuno che, nel caso di un coccolone, per "attaccamento" , ti assiste al capezzale.
Ed è tanta roba , eh!  Poi io sono il primo che dice che : chi si accontenta gode


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> L'attaccamento è proprio il processo più difficile da attuare.
> Spesso ci si lascia alla fine della passione, che può durare anche una settimana... Un mese, due...


Non è difficile...quasi sempre è inevitabile,


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti non lo sottovaluto; gli dò anche un valore di stabilità. Ma la passione significa attrazione! Il mutuo e le bollette si pagano con la stabilità e la continuità,sia economica che familiare . Se svanisce l'attrazione rimangono le bollette ,il mutuo, i figli, e qualcuno che, nel caso di un coccolone, per "attaccamento" , ti assiste al capezzale.
> Ed è tanta roba , eh!  Poi io sono il primo che dice che : chi si accontenta gode


Io sono sempre quella strana che non capisce perché mai dovrebbe scemare l’attrazione.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono sempre quella strana che non capisce perché mai dovrebbe scemare l’attrazione.


Ne abbiamo già parlato: esistono più studi che concordano sul fatto che la passione, l'innamoramento , durino dai due ai sette anni
 Da qui forse il detto "la crisi del settimo anno"


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> L'attaccamento è proprio il processo più difficile da attuare.
> Spesso ci si lascia alla fine della passione, che può durare anche una settimana... Un mese, due...


Lasciando bei ricordi e poco amaro in bocca.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono sempre quella strana che non capisce perché mai dovrebbe scemare l’attrazione.


Guardati allo specchio. Le risposte sono tutte lì.


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo già parlato: esistono più studi che concordano sul fatto che la passione, l'innamoramento , durino dai due ai sette anni
> Da qui forse il detto "la crisi del settimo anno"


Ellamadonna.
Quindi tutti gli altri la cui storia magari intensa dura un anno o anche meno dove li posizioniamo?
Sei, sette anni sono il limite massimo, non medio.
Forse.
Quello oltre il quale non si va. Poi, chi può definire gli anni in maniera precisa per entrambi?
Manco lo sanno i rispettivi partner.
Le fasi di solito sono innamoramento e passione/attaccamento e amore.
La prima se c'è non necessariamente prevede la seconda.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo già parlato: esistono più studi che concordano sul fatto che la passione, l'innamoramento , durino dai due ai sette anni
> Da qui forse il detto "la crisi del settimo anno"


Mah... io/noi per venti anni zero cali di attrazione/passione...i cali ci sono stati quando senza accorgecene ci siamo allontanati per molte incomprensioni... ma non perché ci siamo sentiti ''la solita minestra''


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ellamadonna.
> Quindi tutti gli altri la cui storia magari intensa dura un anno o anche meno dove li posizioniamo?
> Sei, sette anni sono il limite massimo, non medio.
> Forse.
> ...


 Io penso che dipenda quasi tutto dalla attrazione. Il resto è abitudine consuetudine sicurezza pianificazione convenienza...


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mah... io/noi per venti anni zero cali di attrazione/passione...i cali ci sono stati quando senza accorgecene ci siamo allontanati per molte incomprensioni... ma non perché ci siamo sentiti ''la solita minestra''


vabbè io parlavo in generale in base a questi studi anche in riferimento alla durata media di un rapporto
Tu non farai statistica ma comunque i dati sono quelli


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io penso che dipenda quasi tutto dalla attrazione. Il resto è abitudine consuetudine sicurezza pianificazione convenienza...


Da certe persone non ti stacchi, anche quando le emozioni che ti danno non ti fanno più venire il mal di pancia.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da certe persone non ti stacchi, anche quando le emozioni che ti danno non ti fanno più venire il mal di pancia.


Ah....certo: se c'è il mutuo (io non ce l'ho) ,un lavoro traballante (io no), figli piccoli, età (questi si) , possibili implicazioni economiche (direi inevitabili per tutti)....
Quando si portano i libri in tribunale è un casino per tutti....


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ah....certo: se c'è il mutuo (io non ce l'ho) ,un lavoro traballante (io no), figli piccoli, età (questi si) , possibili implicazioni economiche (direi inevitabili per tutti)....
> Quando si portano i libri in tribunale è un casino per tutti....


Non ti stacchi perché le ami.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti stacchi perché le ami.


È abbastanza? Forse si. Ma non sempre e per tutti. Poi, ripeto, il mio mantra da razionale ,minimalista ,realista pragmatico disincantato è sempre stato questo:
Chi si accontenta gode!
Che non vuol dire basta che respirino eh!
È come avere un'opera d'arte alle pareti del soggiorno e ogni tanto bearsi nel guardarla....
Mi pare che pure tu non sia molto distante da questo stato 
Ma la domanda è: tutto ciò può bastare?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> È abbastanza? Forse si. Ma non sempre e per tutti. Poi, ripeto, il mio mantra da razionale ,minimalista ,realista pragmatico disincantato è sempre stato questo:
> Chi si accontenta gode!
> Che non vuol dire basta che respirino eh!
> È come avere un'opera d'arte alle pareti del soggiorno e ogni tanto bearsi nel guardarla....
> ...


Poi non so come si combinino fattori culturali, sociali e individuali. Però è vero che ci sono persone di natura sempre scontente, proprio nel senso che non si accontentano mai, hanno l’auto nuova e invidiano quella più bella del vicino, hanno il vestito nuovo e già pregustano il successivo. Probabilmente queste persone vivono anche le relazioni in questo modo e già durante le nozze invidiavano chi aveva una sposa o uno sposo più bello, sexy, ricco, affascinante.
E accontentarsi non è una frustrazione, è vedere la bellezza di ciò che si è e si ha. 
Tutti eravamo più fighi a venti o trent’anni, non solo il partner, ma se cerchiamo solo nuovi stimoli è perché il vuoto è dentro di noi ed è una voragine incolmabile.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi non so come si combinino fattori culturali, sociali e individuali. Però è vero che ci sono persone di natura sempre scontente, proprio nel senso che non si accontentano mai, hanno l’auto nuova e invidiano quella più bella del vicino, hanno il vestito nuovo e già pregustano il successivo. Probabilmente queste persone vivono anche le relazioni in questo modo e già durante le nozze invidiavano chi aveva una sposa o uno sposo più bello, sexy, ricco, affascinante.
> E accontentarsi non è una frustrazione, è vedere la bellezza di ciò che si è e si ha.
> Tutti eravamo più fighi a venti o trent’anni, non solo il partner, ma se cerchiamo solo nuovi stimoli è perché il vuoto è dentro di noi ed è una voragine incolmabile.


Dici bene ; il difficile è rifuggire da queste tentazioni. Purtroppo anche in famiglie dove ci sono casi con figli problematici dal punto di vista della salute, per esempio, capita che vi sia la separazione dei genitori! Nemmeno quella condizione riesce a cementare una omogeneità che forse non c'era all'inizio.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Dici bene ; il difficile è rifuggire da queste tentazioni. Purtroppo anche in famiglie dove ci sono casi con figli problematici dal punto di vista della salute, per esempio, capita che vi sia la separazione dei genitori! Nemmeno quella condizione riesce a cementare una omogeneità che forse non c'era all'inizio.


Forse sarebbe opportuno rifuggire dalle persone invidiose. Il problema è che l’invidia è alla base di una società consumista e viene sollecitata e non controllata.
Leggevo una donna su fb che evidenziava come la rappresentante di classe di uno dei figli cercasse in tutti i modi di coalizzare i genitori contro una insegnante rea (secondo la rappresentante) di dare voti alti e immeritati al suo cocco.
Una cosa del genere non nasce dalla invidia? L’acrimonia non derivava dai voti bassi dati al figlio o ad altri, ma da quelli alti dati a un altro. A parte l’impossibilità da parte dei coetanei di essere in grado di dare una valutazione oggettiva in latino, ma in quale modo questa presunta preferenza danneggerebbe gli altri. È solo un esempio di come l’invidia sia diffusa.
Può una persona del genere non volere un uomo che la faccia sentire più di tutte?


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse sarebbe opportuno rifuggire dalle persone invidiose. Il problema è che l’invidia è alla base di una società consumista e viene sollecitata e non controllata.
> Leggevo una donna su fb che evidenziava come la rappresentante di classe di uno dei figli cercasse in tutti i modi di coalizzare i genitori contro una insegnante rea (secondo la rappresentante) di dare voti alti e immeritati al suo cocco.
> Una cosa del genere non nasce dalla invidia? L’acrimonia non derivava dai voti bassi dati al figlio o ad altri, ma da quelli alti dati a un altro. A parte l’impossibilità da parte dei coetanei di essere in grado di dare una valutazione oggettiva in latino, ma in quale modo questa presunta preferenza danneggerebbe gli altri. È solo un esempio di come l’invidia sia diffusa.
> Può una persona del genere non volere un uomo che la faccia sentire più di tutte?


Se trasposto nell'ambito del richiamo dell'attenzione si se stessi, si.
Io non mi accorgevo di eventuali preferenze per altri compagni; se non appunto, quella naturale e direi logica nei confronti di quelli che dimostravano di impegnarsi, e comunque ottenere buoni risultati  nella materia; gratificando così l'insegnante nel proprio lavoro.
Ma nemmeno i miei genitori avevano contezza di eventuali discriminazioni da parte degli insegnanti. Non era concesso allo studente spostare l'attenzione su altro per nascondere i propri risultati.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da certe persone non ti stacchi, anche quando le emozioni che ti danno non ti fanno più venire il mal di pancia.


 ci ho riflettuto un po'. Lo sai che secondo me invece è esattamente il contrario? Il problema non sta nel fatto che lei emozioni non ti fanno più venire le farfalle nello stomaco Il problema sta nel fatto che invece nella guerra tra i contrapposti egoismi le emozioni finiscono per essere sempre secondarie rispetto alla progettualità. Alla fine finisci per non essere pensato più sulla base dei mal di pancia che sei in grado di scatenare, ma sulla tua capacità di essere funzionale a quello che gli altri si aspettano da te.
Tant'è che le corna alla fine sono proprio delegare la funzione di generatore di farfalle nello stomaco a qualcuno che sia esterno alla progettualità. Ma mica per cattiveria, ma come fai a trovare arrapante qualcuno da cui ti aspetti dei risultati? La lente si sposta dal giudizio su di te, e sulle emozioni che ricevi, all'altro in base ai risultati attesi.
Io tutti i traditi li ho sempre beccato tanto più sconvolti quanto più erano appiattiti sulle aspettative dell'altro, o su quelle comuni. È come il lavoro, sei figo nella misura in cui ti sai rivendere sempre al miglior offerente, non certo se ti sposi il primo lavoro che fai a vent'anni e te lo porti fino alla pensione...


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ci ho riflettuto un po'. Lo sai che secondo me invece è esattamente il contrario? Il problema non sta nel fatto che lei emozioni non ti fanno più venire le farfalle nello stomaco Il problema sta nel fatto che invece nella guerra tra i contrapposti egoismi le emozioni finiscono per essere sempre secondarie rispetto alla progettualità. Alla fine finisci per non essere pensato più sulla base dei mal di pancia che sei in grado di scatenare, ma sulla tua capacità di essere funzionale a quello che gli altri si aspettano da te.
> Tant'è che le corna alla fine sono proprio delegare la funzione di generatore di farfalle nello stomaco a qualcuno che sia esterno alla progettualità. Ma mica per cattiveria, ma come fai a trovare arrapante qualcuno da cui ti aspetti dei risultati? La lente si sposta dal giudizio su di te, e sulle emozioni che ricevi, all'altro in base ai risultati attesi.
> Io tutti i traditi li ho sempre beccato tanto più sconvolti quanto più erano appiattiti sulle aspettative dell'altro, o su quelle comuni. È come il lavoro, sei figo nella misura in cui ti sai rivendere sempre al miglior offerente, non certo se ti sposi il primo lavoro che fai a vent'anni e te lo porti fino alla pensione...


Concordo. Il progetto familiare assorbe le energie. Non solo , come dici ,tutti gli aspetti della convivenza comprese la passionalità e l'attrazione, vengono filtrate da una competitività sussidiaria nel segno del progetto; la coppia diventa una società di fatto.    Le  farfalle nello stomaco lasciano lo spazio alla gestione della quotidianità, alla suddivisione dei compiti, alle recriminazioni.
Non c'è niente da fare ,sono convinto che nel 95% delle coppie funzioni così.
E probabilmente il restante 5% se la racconta....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se trasposto nell'ambito del richiamo dell'attenzione si se stessi, si.
> Io non mi accorgevo di eventuali preferenze per altri compagni; se non appunto, quella naturale e direi logica nei confronti di quelli che dimostravano di impegnarsi, e comunque ottenere buoni risultati  nella materia; gratificando così l'insegnante nel proprio lavoro.
> Ma nemmeno i miei genitori avevano contezza di eventuali discriminazioni da parte degli insegnanti. Non era concesso allo studente spostare l'attenzione su altro per nascondere i propri risultati.


Figurati se mi preoccupavo degli altri...avevo già da pensare a me


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se mi preoccupavo degli altri...avevo già da pensare a me


----------



## abebe (22 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ci ho riflettuto un po'. Lo sai che secondo me invece è esattamente il contrario? Il problema non sta nel fatto che lei emozioni non ti fanno più venire le farfalle nello stomaco Il problema sta nel fatto che invece nella guerra tra i contrapposti egoismi le emozioni finiscono per essere sempre secondarie rispetto alla progettualità. Alla fine finisci per non essere pensato più sulla base dei mal di pancia che sei in grado di scatenare, ma sulla tua capacità di essere funzionale a quello che gli altri si aspettano da te.
> Tant'è che le corna alla fine sono proprio delegare la funzione di generatore di farfalle nello stomaco a qualcuno che sia esterno alla progettualità. Ma mica per cattiveria, ma come fai a trovare arrapante qualcuno da cui ti aspetti dei risultati? La lente si sposta dal giudizio su di te, e sulle emozioni che ricevi, all'altro in base ai risultati attesi.
> Io tutti i traditi li ho sempre beccato tanto più sconvolti quanto più erano appiattiti sulle aspettative dell'altro, o su quelle comuni.* È come il lavoro, sei figo nella misura in cui ti sai rivendere sempre al miglior offerente, non certo se ti sposi il primo lavoro che fai a vent'anni e te lo porti fino alla pensione...*


Mi permetto di dissentire sul neretto: esistono lavori che ti appassionano, ti piacciono, ti realizzano: quando vai a lavorare di fatto è come se tu andassi a praticare un hobby. Non hai quasi bisogno delle ferie perché è come se tu fossi sempre in vacanza... 

Quando fai uno di quei lavori lì, te lo tieni stretto fino alla pensione e magari continui a farlo anche dopo.

Accetto, tuttavia, che seppur non eccezionale,  non è neanche la norma.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dissentire sul neretto: esistono lavori che ti appassionano, ti piacciono, ti realizzano: quando vai a lavorare di fatto è come se tu andassi a praticare un hobby. Non hai quasi bisogno delle ferie perché è come se tu fossi sempre in vacanza...
> 
> Quando fai uno di quei lavori lì, te lo tieni stretto fino alla pensione e magari continui a farlo anche dopo.
> 
> Accetto, tuttavia, che seppur non eccezionale,  non è neanche la norma.


Vale la stessa cosa. Se ti piace la meccanica quantistica sicuramente il tuo lavoro di ricercatore sarà una figata. Diventare il rettore di fisica e riuscire a sbloccare le leve per farsi installare a spese del ministero un reattore nucleare in laboratorio è tutta un'altra partita. Adesso immagina che la facoltà sotto casa che ti sta comodissima ti offra come possibilità di rimanere un assegnista sfigato tutta la vita oppure girando di cattedra in cattedra ti ritrovi ordinario a 35 anni...


----------



## abebe (23 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vale la stessa cosa. Se ti piace la meccanica quantistica sicuramente il tuo lavoro di ricercatore sarà una figata. Diventare il rettore di fisica e riuscire a sbloccare le leve per farsi installare a spese del ministero un reattore nucleare in laboratorio è tutta un'altra partita. Adesso immagina che la facoltà sotto casa che ti sta comodissima ti offra come possibilità di rimanere un assegnista sfigato tutta la vita oppure girando di cattedra in cattedra ti ritrovi ordinario a 35 anni...


Arci, tu trovi gratificazione _solo_ in ciò che proietta al vertice, io no!

Siamo diversi, questo ormai è chiaro...


----------



## abebe (23 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Concordo. Il progetto familiare assorbe le energie. Non solo , come dici ,tutti gli aspetti della convivenza comprese la passionalità e l'attrazione, vengono filtrate da una competitività sussidiaria nel segno del progetto; la coppia diventa una società di fatto.    Le  farfalle nello stomaco lasciano lo spazio alla gestione della quotidianità, alla suddivisione dei compiti, alle recriminazioni.
> Non c'è niente da fare ,sono convinto che nel 95% delle coppie funzioni così.
> E probabilmente il restante 5% se la racconta....


Certamente.

E c'è anche chi si racconta che i restanti se la raccontano perché... è più consolante così!


----------



## stany (23 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Certamente.
> 
> E c'è anche chi si racconta che i restanti se la raccontano perché... è più consolante così!


Ti lascio la convinzione di appartenere al 5%


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Arci, tu trovi gratificazione _solo_ in ciò che proietta al vertice, io no!
> 
> Siamo diversi, questo ormai è chiaro...


Maremma maiala che due coglioni. E chi ha detto niente? Qua non è una gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo, semplicemente odio chi rivernicia le cose non chiamandole con il nome loro. Ti piace l'idea della famiglia della tranquillità? O stare appresso al teorema di Salcazzo senza responsabilità? Va bene, chiamala col nome suo però. Cioè confort zone, senza spacciarla per qualcosa di epico. Tutto qua.


----------



## abebe (23 Gennaio 2020)

Arci, se c'è qualcuno che spaccia le sue gesta per qualcosa di epico su questo forum, quello non sono certo io.

Non capisco da dove ti derivi tutto questo fastidio ma vabbeh... non importa: tra tutte le cose che non capisco, è una delle meno importanti.


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2020)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ho scelto questo titolo e questo nick perchè non faccio altro che ripetermelo. Scoprire che mia moglie mi ha tradito è pazzesco.
> 
> E' anche pazzeco che mi sia iscritto a questo forum e pazzesco che abbia trovato un riscontro in tutti quasi tutti i messaggi che ho letto, di un fiato.
> 
> ...


Sbagli sul fatto che siamo estremamente soli: in realtà sei solo uno dei tanti.

Non è consolante, ma la maggioranza delle persone vive l'esperienza di un tradimento, poichè fa parte della natura umana.

Accettarlo non è semplice, ma è l'unica cosa realmente sensata da fare.

Tua moglie non è un mostro, è un essere umano con le sue passioni e le sue pulsioni. C'è chi ha più controllo di altri, ma alla fine ognuno ha le proprie debolezze. Non ti dico di giustificarla, ma comincia con il "demostrizzarla". Alla base di un tradimento c'è sempre una mancanza all'interno della coppia, anche in quelle che sembrano perfette. Parti da questo.

A me lo dicono oggi che sembriamo la famiglia del Mulino Bianco, dopo tradimenti reciproci e mille discussioni. Ti giuro che quando me lo sento dire, mi si stampa un sorriso sulle labbra che vale più di molte parole.

Te la butta in canzone:

You've got your reasons
And, me - I've got mine
But all the reasons I gave
Were just lies to buy myself some time
I'm gonna work it out
'Cause time won't work it out


----------



## Outdider (31 Gennaio 2020)

Kid ha detto:


> Sbagli sul fatto che siamo estremamente soli: in realtà sei solo uno dei tanti.
> 
> Non è consolante, ma la maggioranza delle persone vive l'esperienza di un tradimento, poichè fa parte della natura umana.
> 
> ...


Contenti voi.....


----------



## Pazzesco (1 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> vabbè io parlavo in generale in base a questi studi anche in riferimento alla durata media di un rapporto
> Tu non farai statistica ma comunque i dati sono quelli


Il 68% delle statistiche sono inventate


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Il 68% delle statistiche sono inventate


Ah...ah...bella


----------



## JON (15 Febbraio 2020)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Il *68%* delle statistiche sono inventate


Cioè una statistica di statistiche fittizie.

Lo sono anche quelle che che ci propinano in banca sulle proiezioni di mercato?


----------



## Gennaro73 (15 Febbraio 2020)

Ciao, ho visto che il tuo primo post è di 5 anni fa. L'ho letto, poi cosa è successo? 
Ho letto che sei andato via di casa, e poi tornato per salvare il salvabile.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Febbraio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Contenti voi.....


Se piove ti bagni, non ti incazzi col cielo.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Maggio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ciao, ho visto che il tuo primo post è di 5 anni fa. L'ho letto, poi cosa è successo?
> Ho letto che sei andato via di casa, e poi tornato per salvare il salvabile.


passtai altri mesi....scusa
poi ognuno per la propria strada, io ho seguito soprattutto il lavoro


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Maggio 2020)

Kid ha detto:


> Sbagli sul fatto che siamo estremamente soli: in realtà sei solo uno dei tanti.
> 
> Non è consolante, ma la maggioranza delle persone vive l'esperienza di un tradimento, poichè fa parte della natura umana.
> 
> ...


mi vien da dire che siamo in tanti e tanto soli


----------



## Lorena 46 (21 Maggio 2020)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si in questo momento sono drogato da un'emotività patologica
> se mi guardo ora sono una persona ben peggiore di pochi mesi fa: irascibile, avventato, sospettoso, cinico, anafettivo, suscettibile, vendicativo, superficiale, approssimativo, accidioso, autocommiserante e altre 1000 tonalità di schifo
> 
> mi pare di vivere (a parte un lutto) l'esperienza più traumatica che mi sia mai capitata e ed ho paura di essere già cambiato tanto ed in peggio, ed in parte in modo permanente
> ...


MI rivedo in tutto ciò che scrivi, a me l ha raccontato lei e mio marito ha confessato dopo 7 mesi che me lo aveva rivelato l altra, fino a poche ore fa abbiamo litigato, e sono passati 9 mesi, dice che non fa più nulla che non la sente più, però lui con me non è affettuoso e distanze, a letto totale apatia, e lui  addossa a me le colpe del suo comportamento nei miei confronti,perché lo assillo sempre con le mie domande e le mie paranoie, mi dice che vuole stare con me e che con quell'altra ci ha giocato anche se nel 2005 c'è stato quest incontro, ma il punto è che dopo 15 anni hanno ripreso i contatti su Facebook e che lui si sia tirato indietro nella incontrarla. Che c'è stato solo un bacio, tra l altro in un hotel, ma come dicono qui sul forum conta poco sapere cosa c'è stato, perché già la. Parola tradire e una mancanza di rispetto, chat telefonate, già per me fanno parte di tradimento


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Maggio 2020)

Ancora col rispetto


----------



## FataIgnorante (22 Maggio 2020)

Come cazzo fanno questi topic a resistere?


----------



## Vera (22 Maggio 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Come cazzo fanno questi topic a resistere?


Pazzesco

Ho letto un po' da cosa era partito il 3d... Ma qual è la famiglia Mattel? Perché io conosco Barbie che fa mille lavori e che, sinceramente, se la tirava fin troppo. Non credo si sia mai sposata. Era fidanzata eternamente con Ken ma lo sappiamo tutti che voleva stare con Big Jim, muscoloso, montato e tuttofare.


----------



## Lostris (22 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Pazzesco
> 
> Ho letto un po' da cosa era partito il 3d... Ma qual è la famiglia Mattel? Perché io conosco Barbie che fa mille lavori e che, sinceramente, se la tirava fin troppo. Non credo si sia mai sposata. Era fidanzata eternamente con Ken ma lo sappiamo tutti che voleva stare con Big Jim, muscoloso, montato e tuttofare.


Nel senso che big jim e Ken non sono la stessa persona? 

pensavo fossero due nomi diversi che indicavano la stessa cosa, cioè il maschio insignificante di Barbie.


----------



## Vera (22 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nel senso che big jim e Ken non sono la stessa persona?
> 
> pensavo fossero due nomi diversi che indicavano la stessa cosa, cioè il maschio insignificante di Barbie.


Tranquilla, non sei l'unica. Ken è quello moro, senza muscoli, impiegato di banca (non so che mestiere facesse ma ho sempre pensato fosse un impiegato di banca).
Big Jim era biondo, con i boxer incorporati, muscoloso. Single. Il sogno segreto di Barbie, secondo me. Una stronza. Si teneva buono il tranquillo Ken e si scopava Big Jim dopo aver fatto l'arrampicata sull'Himalaya a mani nude ed aver operato a cuore aperto un uomo salvato in mare, mentre lei faceva immersione senza bombole dell'ossigeno.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nel senso che big jim e Ken non sono la stessa persona?
> 
> pensavo fossero due nomi diversi che indicavano la stessa cosa, cioè il maschio insignificante di Barbie.



Big Jim era la bamboletta per maschietti.
Ken per femminucce.
Non se li cagava in ogni caso nessuno.
Avrò in casa decine di Barbie d'epoca, che continuano ad aumentare (me le ritrovo sul divano, sulla poltrona, devo stare attento a sedermi per non schiacciare qualche sposa stranamente adagiata sul sofà), ma di Ken credo non ce ne siano più di tre in circolazione in casa. Forse. Ormai non ci faccio più caso.


----------



## Martes (22 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Avrò in casa decine di Barbie d'epoca, che continuano ad aumentare (me le ritrovo sul divano, sulla poltrona, devo stare attento a sedermi per non schiacciare qualche sposa stranamente adagiata sul sofà), ma di Ken credo non ce ne siano più di tre in circolazione in casa. Forse. Ormai non ci faccio più caso.


Vanno in giro per casa e si autoriproducono?


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Vanno in giro per casa e si autoriproducono?


Credo di avere una collezionista in casa...


----------



## Lostris (22 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Big Jim era la bamboletta per maschietti.
> Ken per femminucce.
> Non se li cagava in ogni caso nessuno.
> Avrò in casa decine di Barbie d'epoca, che continuano ad aumentare (me le ritrovo sul divano, sulla poltrona, devo stare attento a sedermi per non schiacciare qualche sposa stranamente adagiata sul sofà), ma di Ken credo non ce ne siano più di tre in circolazione in casa. Forse. Ormai non ci faccio più caso.


Eh ma sono sempre stata disinteressata.
Avevo tre o quattro barbie.
Una volta che “mi feci” la supervilla, due sacchi di vestiti superfighi con scarpe annesse e il cavallo, me ne fregava zero di avere il maschio.

Ne avevo uno (ma non so dire quale dei due) E lo tiravo fuori giusto quando volevo farla baciare.
Ci ho provato eh, facevo loro inclinare la testa per far combaciare quelle labbra eternamente sorridenti. Il risultato era grottesco. 
quindi lavoravo di fantasia più che altro.

Presto l’inutile Ken diventó suo malgrado vittima delle mie sperimentazioni sadiche. Capelli raspati via, gambe dislocate tenute insieme da scotch.. robe così.


----------



## Martes (22 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Credo di avere una collezionista in casa...


In incognito? 
Scusa danny, non ce l'ho con te, è che trovo interessante questa cosa...
Qui c'è gente che dà o si fa dare le varie password al o dal partner (mi piacerebbe conoscerne la spinta motrice) e tu non sai manco chi e cosa ti gira per casa...
Distratto, disinteressato, ironico... o altro?


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh ma sono sempre stata disinteressata.
> Avevo tre o quattro barbie.
> Una volta che “mi feci” la supervilla, due sacchi di vestiti superfighi con scarpe annesse e il cavallo, me ne fregava zero di avere il maschio.
> 
> ...


Una stalker in erba, in pratica.
Io invece volevo la barbie per farle fare lo strip tease.
Solo che quando l'ho vista nuda guardando quella delle mie amiche, sono rimasto deluso.
Sono cresciuto guardando le natiche di una statua in porcellana, molto alta, che i miei nonni tenevano sul tavolo, raffigurante una donna nuda.
La Barbie non reggeva il confronto.
Non aveva le chiappe, ma solo un solco.
Per non parlare del resto.
Per giocare comunque preferivo le macchinine.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> In incognito?
> Scusa danny, non ce l'ho con te, è che trovo interessante questa cosa...
> Qui c'è gente che dà o si fa dare le varie password al o dal partner (mi piacerebbe conoscerne la spinta motrice) e tu non sai manco chi e cosa ti gira per casa...
> Distratto, disinteressato, ironico... o altro?


Ironico, come tutto il resto. Del resto.
Mia moglie colleziona Barbie: abbiamo vetrine e scatoloni sparsi per casa.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Eh ma sono sempre stata disinteressata.
> Avevo tre o quattro barbie.
> Una volta che “mi feci” la supervilla, due sacchi di vestiti superfighi con scarpe annesse e il cavallo, me ne fregava zero di avere il maschio.
> 
> ...


Riveli risvolti inquietanti.


----------



## abebis (22 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ironico.
> Mia moglie colleziona Barbie: abbiamo vetrine e scatoloni sparsi per casa.


Beh, questo avrebbe dovuto farti capire tanti anni fa che NON era una donna da sposare...


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Beh, questo avrebbe dovuto farti capire tanti anni fa che NON era una donna da sposare...


Sì, perché toglie spazio alla mia collezione di macchinine e di riviste.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riveli risvolti inquietanti.


Quanto mi pesa avere sempre ragione


----------



## Lostris (22 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quanto mi pesa avere sempre ragione


 
sì sì, proprio


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> sì sì, proprio


Tenera


----------



## Lostris (24 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tenera


Troppo


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ironico, come tutto il resto. Del resto.
> Mia moglie colleziona Barbie: abbiamo vetrine e scatoloni sparsi per casa.


Purtroppo la mia collezione di macchinine (e relativo espositore) è ora in una cantina in attesa di destinazione definitiva. 
Me la ri-regalo per Natale|


----------



## jescsol (29 Maggio 2020)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao,
> grazie
> 
> lei dice che tutto è finito da un pezzo, che è stato un errore e l'ha capito subito.
> ...


Il problema non è che Lei dice di amarti, il vero problema è che tu non sarai mai più lo stesso!


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Giugno 2020)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> passtai altri mesi....scusa
> poi ognuno per la propria strada, io ho seguito soprattutto il lavoro


Quindi ho capito leggendo che state ancora insieme, ma qualcosa si è spezzato, appesantito, un pó come con me e mia moglie. Noi si tromba comunque. Io per farlo mi sono cambiato, lei invece non ha dovuto modificare nulla, perchè era già capacissima di fare anche cose spinte con persone che non gli piacevano un gran chè (me lo ha detto lei stessa). Sento che alla fine è come se avessi scelto una delle attrici porno che mi guardavo da giovane, senza averlo capito...l'ho voluta porca... e me la tengo così con i relativi vantaggi e svantaggi. È anche vero peró, che certe sue idee sono venute fuori di recente, e lei me le ha nascoste abilmente per anni.

La cosa che mi da fastidio è la sua usuale mancanza di sincerità, anche per cose stupide, aspetto per il quale o è peggiorata con il tempo, oppure sono io che mi sono svegliato di piú... ma direi la prima.

Ps: Mi fanno ridere quelli che mi dicono: ma come fai a starci?
Rispondo che dopo un periodo iniziale di turbamento, ho trovato il mio equilibrio. Non ho ancora puciato il biscotto con altre donne, ma forse è stato a causa del covid. Peró anche prima di esso non mi ci stavo buttando a capofitto, anche se ero molto piú turbato.

Diciamo che ora non me la cerco, ma probabilmente, se mi capita l'occasione, non mi castreró piú come in passato. Ma NON voglio coinvolgimento sentimentale, che avrebbe risvolti tali da non far valere la pena di una  eso-scopata. Tanto, romantico o meno, specie riguardo i rapporti clandestini e alle spalle del proprio partner, sempre di eccitazione sessuale si parla.


----------



## Lorena 46 (5 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quindi ho capito leggendo che state ancora insieme, ma qualcosa si è spezzato, appesantito, un pó come con me e mia moglie. Noi si tromba comunque. Io per farlo mi sono cambiato, lei invece non ha dovuto modificare nulla, perchè era già capacissima di fare anche cose spinte con persone che non gli piacevano un gran chè (me lo ha detto lei stessa). Sento che alla fine è come se avessi scelto una delle attrici porno che mi guardavo da giovane, senza averlo capito...l'ho voluta porca... e me la tengo così con i relativi vantaggi e svantaggi. È anche vero peró, che certe sue idee sono venute fuori di recente, e lei me le ha nascoste abilmente per anni.
> 
> La cosa che mi da fastidio è la sua usuale mancanza di sincerità, anche per cose stupide, aspetto per il quale o è peggiorata con il tempo, oppure sono io che mi sono svegliato di piú... ma direi la prima.
> 
> ...


Mi sa che siamo tutti nella stessa barca, matrimoni che vanno avanti per inerzia e basta, forse è ancora presto per abituarmi ma quando scopri che il tuo lui o lei non è come pensavi si sta ancora più male, e non so questa forza per andare avanti, come se nulla fosse accaduto, dove la troviamo


----------



## Lorena 46 (5 Giugno 2020)

E piu capisci che non mi ama, anche se lui ammette il contrario, più la rabbia sale, come si può fingere un sentimento che non c'è più negare la verità ed andare avanti, il non riuscirei, non sono io che ti attraggo e un altra, e non mi lasci per comodo, ma la loro infelicità si ripercuote su di noi, trasformandoci a dei morti che camminano, perché io ora questo mi sento mi definisco in questo modo, potranno accadermi le gioie più belle della vita ma la.persona che ero un anno fa, è morta.


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Mi sa che siamo tutti nella stessa barca, matrimoni che vanno avanti per inerzia e basta, forse è ancora presto per abituarmi ma quando scopri che il tuo lui o lei non è come pensavi si sta ancora più male, e non so questa forza per andare avanti, come se nulla fosse accaduto, dove la troviamo


Si, poi assimili e ti abitui, se puoi appigliarti ad altri lati positivi, poi la trovi la quadra. 

Questo è stato con me... ci ho messo in pratica 2 anni da quando ho capito proprio tutto.

Almeno, so che una persona poco trattabile come mia moglie, che mi conosce a fondo, vuole che io stia con lei all'indefinito. Si sente sicura con me, ora un pelo meno di un tempo, ma siamo sempre su ampi margini di tranquillità. Quando il gioco si fa duro io ci sono sempre stato, lei un pó meno di me...e lo ha addirittura ammesso!


----------



## Lorena 46 (5 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Si, poi assimili e ti abitui, se puoi appigliarti ad altri lati positivi, poi la trovi la quadra.
> 
> Questo è stato con me... ci ho messo in pratica 2 anni da quando ho capito proprio tutto.
> 
> Almeno, so che una persona poco trattabile come mia moglie, che mi conosce a fondo, vuole che io stia con lei all'indefinito. Si sente sicura con me, ora un pelo meno di un tempo, ma siamo sempre su ampi margini di tranquillità. Quando il gioco si fa duro io ci sono sempre stato, lei un pó meno di me...e lo ha addirittura ammesso!


Guarda Gennaro non so se sbaglio a pensare questa cosa, ma vedi tua moglie bene o male ha parlato con te, di ciò che è stato del tradimento in se stesso, il mio lui per confermarmi quello che mi aveva rivelato l amante ha fatto passare 8 mesi,confessioni, a metà, strappate dalla sua bocca e quasi quasi come se mi facesse un favore quando si convince a dirmi qualcosa, ma almeno sapere quanto è durata cosa prova per lei, niente di niente, dialogare su questo tradimento con lui è impossibile e credimi sto in balia di me stessa senza sapere allo stato attuale cosa prova per me e cosa per lei, molti mi dicono se è rimasto con te ama te, ma magari me lo dimostrasse ci crederei pure io, ma invece non è così. Spero che passi tutto in fretta ed inizierò a voltare pagine, ma per il momento no, vorrei essere rassicurata da lui, magari su tutto ciò che è stato quello che è successo insomma parlarmi e confrontarsi senza pudore, non riesco a capire perché non vuole aprirsi con me, io gli ho detto che accetto tutto ciò che mi dice, ma non lo fa ha un blocco, forse non vuole crearmi altro dispiacere, ma il fatto è che su questo argomento non parla, il coraggio ha tradirmi lo ha avuto ha parlare con me  a quattrocchi no.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Guarda Gennaro non so se sbaglio a pensare questa cosa, ma vedi tua moglie bene o male ha parlato con te, di ciò che è stato del tradimento in se stesso, il mio lui per confermarmi quello che mi aveva rivelato l amante ha fatto passare 8 mesi,confessioni, a metà, strappate dalla sua bocca e quasi quasi come se mi facesse un favore quando si convince a dirmi qualcosa, ma almeno sapere quanto è durata cosa prova per lei, niente di niente, dialogare su questo tradimento con lui è impossibile e credimi sto in balia di me stessa senza sapere allo stato attuale cosa prova per me e cosa per lei, molti mi dicono se è rimasto con te ama te, ma magari me lo dimostrasse ci crederei pure io, ma invece non è così. Spero che passi tutto in fretta ed inizierò a voltare pagine, ma per il momento no, vorrei essere rassicurata da lui, magari su tutto ciò che è stato quello che è successo insomma parlarmi e confrontarsi senza pudore, non riesco a capire perché non vuole aprirsi con me, io gli ho detto che accetto tutto ciò che mi dice, ma non lo fa ha un blocco, forse non vuole crearmi altro dispiacere, ma il fatto è che su questo argomento non parla, il coraggio ha tradirmi lo ha avuto ha parlare con me  a quattrocchi no.


Cosa vorresti sapere?


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Guarda Gennaro non so se sbaglio a pensare questa cosa, ma vedi tua moglie bene o male ha parlato con te, di ciò che è stato del tradimento in se stesso, il mio lui per confermarmi quello che mi aveva rivelato l amante ha fatto passare 8 mesi,confessioni, a metà, strappate dalla sua bocca e quasi quasi come se mi facesse un favore quando si convince a dirmi qualcosa, ma almeno sapere quanto è durata cosa prova per lei, niente di niente, dialogare su questo tradimento con lui è impossibile e credimi sto in balia di me stessa senza sapere allo stato attuale cosa prova per me e cosa per lei, molti mi dicono se è rimasto con te ama te, ma magari me lo dimostrasse ci crederei pure io, ma invece non è così. Spero che passi tutto in fretta ed inizierò a voltare pagine, ma per il momento no, vorrei essere rassicurata da lui, magari su tutto ciò che è stato quello che è successo insomma parlarmi e confrontarsi senza pudore, non riesco a capire perché non vuole aprirsi con me, io gli ho detto che accetto tutto ciò che mi dice, ma non lo fa ha un blocco, forse non vuole crearmi altro dispiacere, ma il fatto è che su questo argomento non parla, il coraggio ha tradirmi lo ha avuto ha parlare con me  a quattrocchi no.



Anche lei, con me, non ne ha quasi di fatto parlato, se non in modo indiretto. Io mi sono trovato con prove schiaccianti, e vedendo come si è comportata quando glie ne ho mostrata solo una, ho capito che non valeva la pena fargli vedere il resto.

Lei sarebbe capace di sdrusciarsi addosso ad un altro, e dopo 5 minuti dirmi "ti amo".
È bugiarda, ed anche rompi palle per hobby.

Mi sento piú un suo trombamico che suo marito, peró sono il trombamico di riferimento, e poi ci sono altri pregi.

Ti dico che se potessi tornare al giorno in cui le ho chiesto di sposarmi, non lo farei, perchè non ha piú senso per me quella promessa che lei non sentiva come la sentivo io, ma la metterei comunque incinta, così nascerebbe mia figlia lo stesso, tanto sarebbe stata lo stesso con me, ma avrei dato "un che" di libertino da subito al nostro rapporto, e lei non avrebbe obiettato, pur di "prendermi", come ho purtroppo compreso fin troppo bene ultimamente. Ma quel che è fatto è fatto, se io stesso avessi cercato donne meno "spettacolari", forse sarei andato meglio nella sostanza...ma nemmeno è detto


----------



## Lorena 46 (5 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vorresti sapere?
> [/QUOTE
> Vorrei sapere di più sulla storia con la tipa,in tanti leggo che lo fanno, raccontano anche i dettagli, a me basterebbe anche un minimo ma almeno la verità, un giorno mi dice l anno tot,
> L'altra mi dice che è  successo un anno diverso da quello che mi dice lui.
> ...


----------



## Lorena 46 (5 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Anche lei, con me, non ne ha quasi di fatto parlato, se non in modo indiretto. Io mi sono trovato con prove schiaccianti, e vedendo come si è comportata quando glie ne ho mostrata solo una, ho capito che non valeva la pena fargli vedere il resto.
> 
> Lei sarebbe capace di sdrusciarsi addosso ad un altro, e dopo 5 minuti dirmi "ti amo".
> È bugiarda, ed anche rompi palle per hobby.
> ...


Purtroppo anche il mio è un bello e sinceramente col senno di poi, la bellezza passa, il carattere no
Io sinceramente quando agli inizi degli anni sposati mi raccontava che da single era capace di trombare 2 ragazze nella stessa sera, non davo peso a questa cosa, ma col senno di poi capisci molte cose, lascia gli occhi quando vede una ragazza passare,facendosene accorgere e poi negando, guarda porno in modo quasi morboso dalla mattina alla sera senza nemmeno cercarmi a letto e facendolo solo quando ne ha esigenza fisica, si guarda allo specchio sempre, insomma ho sposato un narciso con una doppia personalità, forse anche un po pervertito e di tutto questo me ne sono accorta tardi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Purtroppo anche il mio è un bello e sinceramente col senno di poi, la bellezza passa, il carattere no
> Io sinceramente quando agli inizi degli anni sposati mi raccontava che da single era capace di trombare 2 ragazze nella stessa sera, non davo peso a questa cosa, ma col senno di poi capisci molte cose, lascia gli occhi quando vede una ragazza passare,facendosene accorgere e poi negando, guarda porno in modo quasi morboso dalla mattina alla sera senza nemmeno cercarmi a letto e facendolo solo quando ne ha esigenza fisica, si guarda allo specchio sempre, insomma ho sposato un narciso con una doppia personalità, forse anche un po pervertito e di tutto questo me ne sono accorta tardi.


Penso che lui non abbia dato nessuna importanza a una relazione che ha vissuto con superficialità. Quindi magari davvero non si ricorda.


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Purtroppo anche il mio è un bello e sinceramente col senno di poi, la bellezza passa, il carattere no
> Io sinceramente quando agli inizi degli anni sposati mi raccontava che da single era capace di trombare 2 ragazze nella stessa sera, non davo peso a questa cosa, ma col senno di poi capisci molte cose, lascia gli occhi quando vede una ragazza passare,facendosene accorgere e poi negando, guarda porno in modo quasi morboso dalla mattina alla sera senza nemmeno cercarmi a letto e facendolo solo quando ne ha esigenza fisica, si guarda allo specchio sempre, insomma ho sposato un narciso con una doppia personalità, forse anche un po pervertito e di tutto questo me ne sono accorta tardi.


Noto che in tutte queste storie, parte di esse si intersecano sempre tra loro.
Mia moglie ha un carattere di merda, e lo dicono anche i suoi stessi parenti, amici e colleghi. In realtà con amici e colleghi è molto piú leggera, ma nonostante questo, la definiscono un pó pesante lo stesso. 

Io ho attuato una serie di misure di prevenzione, e stanno funzionando. Ho studiato il suo modo di fare, e riesco a ridurre di molto il suo lato ignorante...ma non compiacendola: le confondo le idee, temporeggio, svio l'attenzione. E questo mi riesce facile, da quando ho capito che lei mi mentiva con naturalezza, e pensava(ed aveva ragione allora), di riuscire a scimunirmi con il. suo fascino

Lei con altre ragazze sue amiche, si vantava di essere stato con 25ragazzi, e questo ed una serie di indizi, dovevano farmi capire a cosa andavo in contro, ma come per te, gli altri aspetti, quelli positivi, hanno prevalso troppo nelle nostre scelte.

Con me lei è stata anche meno sincera, perchè tutto il suo modo si pensare riguardo il sesso, è venuto fuori due anni fa, ma perchè l'ho tirato fuori io. Lei aveva capito che io ero molto idealista, e si è adeguata, ma solo in apparenza.

Comunque non disperare e non fare nulla di avventato e nulla con la fretta. Io sono soddisfatto di come sto facendo adesso. Lui non lo cambi, trova strategie alternative per gestire la cosa senza stressarti, perchè non è giusto che tu soffra per causa sua


----------



## Lorena 46 (5 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Noto che in tutte queste storie, parte di esse si intersecano sempre tra loro.
> Mia moglie ha un carattere di merda, e lo dicono anche i suoi stessi parenti, amici e colleghi. In realtà con amici e colleghi è molto piú leggera, ma nonostante questo, la definiscono un pó pesante lo stesso.
> 
> Io ho attuato una serie di misure di prevenzione, e stanno funzionando. Ho studiato il suo modo di fare, e riesco a ridurre di molto il suo lato ignorante...ma non compiacendola, le confondo le idee, temporeggio, svio l'attenzione.
> ...


Scusa l'invadenza che serie di misure di prevenzione adotti, perché io le sto provandi tutte e mio malgrado falliscono, se gli ricordo il tradimento e lo insulto lui invece di rassicurarmi mi attacca con offese e insulti, se sono fredda risponde con freddezza, se sono amorevole un bacio durante la giornata me lo da, e come se aspetti sempre il mio primo passo, perché lui si comporta di conseguenza ai miei atteggiamenti, e sono convinta che se gli chiedessi di andarsene non farebbe forza, e come se nei suoi quasi 47 anni si fosse riacceso il suo essere 30 enne, come se volesse rivivere una seconda giovinezza,e mi da ridere che dopo un nostro rapporto sessuale io potessi ritornare indietro come se nulla fosse successo e come se volesse farmi capire che lui è attratto da me e che mi ama, quando invece per me non è così


----------



## Lorena 46 (5 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che lui non abbia dato nessuna importanza a una relazione che ha vissuto con superficialità. Quindi magari davvero non si ricorda.


Insomma Brunetta e perché se come dici tu era una cosa di poco conto, dopo 13 anni ai ripreso i contatti? E perché se era superficiale si dovevano incontrate e perché lei alla fine mi ha detto, a me lui ormai da schifo è una persona subdola, e non lo voglio vedere più, quindi qualcosa non guadra, lui mi ha detto con lei parlava dei nostri problemi, ma lei invece voleva qualcosa altro, dicevano che dovevano incontrarsi quando lei scendeva per le ferie,  in effetti lui è quello subdolo perché lei sapeva benissimo quello che voleva cioè prendere il mio posto, altrimenti in dei messaggi non scriveva 'io ti volevo veramente' e '' sei felice con tua moglie '', forse mio marito ha la memoria corta, ma che sia una cosa superficiale come dici tu non credo, visto i messaggi compromettenti di lei dove lo definiva un uomo senza palle.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Insomma Brunetta e perché se come dici tu era una cosa di poco conto, dopo 13 anni hai ripreso i contatti? E perché, se era superficiale, si dovevano incontrare e perché lei alla fine mi ha detto, a me lui ormai fa schifo è una persona subdola, e non lo voglio vedere più, quindi qualcosa non quadra, lui mi ha detto con lei parlava dei nostri problemi, ma lei invece voleva qualcosa altro, dicevano che dovevano incontrarsi quando lei scendeva per le ferie,  in effetti lui è quello subdolo perché lei sapeva benissimo quello che voleva cioè prendere il mio posto, altrimenti in dei messaggi non scriveva 'io ti volevo veramente' e '' sei felice con tua moglie '', forse mio marito ha la memoria corta, ma che sia una cosa superficiale come dici tu non credo, visto i messaggi compromettenti di lei dove lo definiva un uomo senza palle.


Cioè sono i messaggi rancorosi di lei che ti fanno capire il coinvolgimento di lui?
Non vedi che non ha senso? Semmai fanno capire il coinvolgimento di lei.
Un po‘ di anni fa ho affittato una casa, il proprietario (davvero, davvero brutto) mi ha raccontato che aveva una relazione virtuale con una sua ex compagna di liceo. Il fatto che l’abbia raccontato a me, con cui non c’era un rapporto di amicizia, fa capire come avesse bisogno di raccontarlo. Non aveva nessuna  intenzione di concretizzare. Era una possibilità di sognare di essere giovane. La moglie (davvero molto bella) sicuramente sarebbe rimasta sconcertata.


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Scusa l'invadenza che serie di misure di prevenzione adotti, perché io le sto provandi tutte e mio malgrado falliscono, se gli ricordo il tradimento e lo insulto lui invece di rassicurarmi mi attacca con offese e insulti, se sono fredda risponde con freddezza, se sono amorevole un bacio durante la giornata me lo da, e come se aspetti sempre il mio primo passo, perché lui si comporta di conseguenza ai miei atteggiamenti, e sono convinta che se gli chiedessi di andarsene non farebbe forza, e come se nei suoi quasi 47 anni si fosse riacceso il suo essere 30 enne, come se volesse rivivere una seconda giovinezza,e mi da ridere che dopo un nostro rapporto sessuale io potessi ritornare indietro come se nulla fosse successo e come se volesse farmi capire che lui è attratto da me e che mi ama, quando invece per me non è così


Io ho fatto pace con me stesso, ed ho capito che era inutile continuare a chiedere sempre che fosse sincera con me, quindi mi sono calmato, ho capito che a lei non importa molto se io penso male di lei, e certamente non quanto importava a me di lei. A lei basta che faccia il bravo marito, e che gli altri che conosciamo sappiano che io sono fedele. Io avrei voluto che ció fosse proprio vero, non solo apparenza...ma vabbè...ho voluto la bicicletta... 

Detto questo, ho trovato un equilibrio, perchè negli ultimi due anni specialmente, passavo dallo schifo, alla sensazione di amore infinito per lei, e non riuscivo a capacitarmi di trovare una via di mezzo. Ebbene l'ho trovata. Ora, in ogni momento della giornata, lei è per me una trombamica, che è capitata sul mio cammino. Poteva andarmi meglio, ma anche peggio.

Non è male, anche perché così, certe frasette che prima mi davano il nervoso, ora nemmeno le noto, e se prova davanti ad altri a fare osservazioni stupide su di me, riesco con facilità e leggerezza a farla passare per quello che è, in quei modi così "leggeri", che nemmeno lei, poi è capace di lamentarsi. Infatti la sto "riducendo". 

La analizzo adesso senza preconcetti, quindi non le do e non le tolgo nulla. 

So che puó sembrare banale, ma la realtà è che io e te amiamo il nostro partner piú di quanto loro non facciano con noi, e quindi per loro è piú facile anche tradire. Bisogna prenderne atto. Personalmente ho capito che mi ero innamorato di un altra persona, ma apprezzo comunque i suoi reali lati positivi, anche ora.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Guarda Gennaro non so se sbaglio a pensare questa cosa, ma vedi tua moglie bene o male ha parlato con te, di ciò che è stato del tradimento in se stesso, il mio lui per confermarmi quello che mi aveva rivelato l amante ha fatto passare 8 mesi,confessioni, a metà, strappate dalla sua bocca e quasi quasi come se mi facesse un favore quando si convince a dirmi qualcosa, ma almeno sapere quanto è durata cosa prova per lei, niente di niente, dialogare su questo tradimento con lui è impossibile e credimi sto in balia di me stessa senza sapere allo stato attuale cosa prova per me e cosa per lei, molti mi dicono se è rimasto con te ama te, ma magari me lo dimostrasse ci crederei pure io, ma invece non è così. Spero che passi tutto in fretta ed inizierò a voltare pagine, ma per il momento no, vorrei essere rassicurata da lui, magari su tutto ciò che è stato quello che è successo insomma parlarmi e confrontarsi senza pudore, non riesco a capire perché non vuole aprirsi con me, io gli ho detto che accetto tutto ciò che mi dice, ma non lo fa ha un blocco, forse non vuole crearmi altro dispiacere, ma il fatto è che su questo argomento non parla, il coraggio ha tradirmi lo ha avuto ha parlare con me  a quattrocchi no.


Mi dispiace, ma se senti che non ti ama e da come lo descrivi , non credo neanche io che ti ami. Resta con te per comodità. La freddezza che descrivi in lui non è compatibile con l’amore o affetto che dovrebbe provare per te. Volta la pagina per il tuo bene.


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ma se senti che non ti ama e da come lo descrivi , non credo neanche io che ti ami. Resta con te per comodità. La freddezza che descrivi in lui non è compatibile con l’amore o affetto che dovrebbe provare per te. Volta la pagina per il tuo bene.


Se hanno figli e vanno bene al letto, io opterei per fare un lavoro su se stessi, ed adattarsi alla situazione, che è poi quello che sto facendo io, e da un mesetto (è stato graduale l'assestamento) sono veramente a posto.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Insomma Brunetta e perché se come dici tu era una cosa di poco conto, dopo 13 anni ai ripreso i contatti? E perché se era superficiale si dovevano incontrate e perché lei alla fine mi ha detto, a me lui ormai da schifo è una persona subdola, e non lo voglio vedere più, quindi qualcosa non guadra, lui mi ha detto con lei parlava dei nostri problemi, ma lei invece voleva qualcosa altro, dicevano che dovevano incontrarsi quando lei scendeva per le ferie,  in effetti lui è quello subdolo perché lei sapeva benissimo quello che voleva cioè prendere il mio posto, altrimenti in dei messaggi non scriveva 'io ti volevo veramente' e '' sei felice con tua moglie '', forse mio marito ha la memoria corta, ma che sia una cosa superficiale come dici tu non credo, visto i messaggi compromettenti di lei dove lo definiva un uomo senza palle.


Perchè non gli ha creato rogne prima, o se l'ha fatto tutto è stato considerato gestibile per lui. Gestibile vuol dire che tu non ci finivi in mezzo, non avresti mai dovuto sapere niente da lei. Rivedere una che abita al nord non è di per se qualcosa di "problematico", dopo l'incontro se ne tornerà al nord, nessun pericolo di incontrarla per strada.
Lei si era fatta l'idea che lui non fosse felice con te, la frase che scrive "sei felice con tua moglie" è per metterlo in contrasto con quanto lei ha percepito come affermazione opposta (probabilmente in merito ai presunti problemi di cui lui le ha parlato, che poi saranno i classici non facciamo sesso, non ci cerchiamo più, siamo separati in casa, ci parliamo solo per cose di ordinaria amministrazione).
Certo che tutto sto coinvolgimento per uno che ha visto due volte in croce, neppure gli ha mai dato un bacio, è poco credibile. Anche se il virtuale (i messaggini) sono quasi sempre una costante nelle relazioni extraconiugali e possono alterare parecchio la percezione. Se si sono incontrati direttamente in hotel vuol dire che c'è stata tutta una parte di rapporto virtuale, parte in cui è stato condito il desiderio. Ma da lì a volere una relazione di coppia (quel che tu chiami avere le idee chiare nel prendere il tuo posto) ce ne passa.
Tra l'altro "il tuo posto" non lo conosce, e non potrebbe mai averlo. Il tuo posto occupa uno spazio di 23 anni e due figli, sei tu a scriverlo. Non fare tabula rasa di tutto.


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Ma la cosa più assurda è che mi rinfaccia che la colpa è mia del suo tradimento, che io con lui sono stata sempre assente, per me non ci sono giustificazioni. Allora io quando lui mi riempie di insulti e mi tratta con freddezza dovrei tradirlo, no non lo fatto e non lo farò mai perché anche se si meriterebbe non mi è passato mai per la testa, perché lui ha un indole diversa dalla mia


----------



## Martes (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> io e te amiamo il nostro partner piú di quanto loro non facciano con noi


...con tutto quello che dite di loro non sembrerebbe...


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> ...con tutto quello che dite di loro non sembrerebbe...


Credimi siamo veramente molto buoni invece, perché con quel che ha fatto lo dovrei sbattere fuori di casa invece, ma mi limito solo a sfogarmi qui sul forum, perché credimi si meriterebbe anche di peggio il porco,


----------



## Martes (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Credimi siamo veramente molto buoni invece, perché con quel che ha fatto lo dovrei sbattere fuori di casa invece, ma mi limito solo a sfogarmi qui sul forum, perché credimi si meriterebbe anche di peggio il porco,


E tu riconduci il tuo comportamento alla "bontà "?


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> E tu riconduci il tuo comportamento alla "bontà "?


Certo che si, perché secondo te un altra con meno bontà non lo avrebbe buttato fuori di casa, secondo me si, ma io sono io


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Certo che si, perché secondo te un altra con meno bontà non lo avrebbe buttato fuori di casa, secondo me si, ma io sono io


E poi chiamala come vuoi, bontà convenienza egoismo, so solo che mi manca il coraggio a farlo, anche se non mi ama più lo tengo in casa e anche se non è giusto purtroppo si va avanti anche se la sofferenza è tanta, la sua indifferenza per quello che ha fatto, mi fa sentire ancora più arrabbiata, perché non fa nemmeno la parte di sentirsi pentito


----------



## Martes (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> E poi chiamala come vuoi, bontà convenienza egoismo, so solo che mi manca il coraggio a farlo, anche se non mi ama più lo tengo in casa e anche se non è giusto purtroppo si va avanti anche se la sofferenza è tanta, la sua indifferenza per quello che ha fatto, mi fa sentire ancora più arrabbiata, perché non fa nemmeno la parte di sentirsi pentito


Questa mi sembra una risposta molto più comprensibile. Scusa l'intrusione, ma col termine bontà non ci capivo una mazza


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè sono i messaggi rancorosi di lei che ti fanno capire il coinvolgimento di lui?
> Non vedi che non ha senso? Semmai fanno capire il coinvolgimento di lei.
> Un po‘ di anni fa ho affittato una casa, il proprietario (davvero, davvero brutto) mi ha raccontato che aveva una relazione virtuale con una sua ex compagna di liceo. Il fatto che l’abbia raccontato a me, con cui non c’era un rapporto di amicizia, fa capire come avesse bisogno di raccontarlo. Non aveva nessuna  intenzione di concretizzare. Era una possibilità di sognare di essere giovane. La moglie (davvero molto bella) sicuramente sarebbe rimasta sconcertata.


Certo non posso mai sapere il coinvolgimento di mio marito,( ma credo che ci fosse altrimenti non si spiega il voler riprendere i contatti,) non lo potrò mai sapere, perché non ho trovato mai messaggi, perché già l ho scritto, lei credeva di parlare con lui, invece ero io a scrivere,con il suo account, e peccato che non lo fatta scrivere ancora di più, perché chissà quante verità avrei scoperto, e poi sentirsi dire da lei che mi ha raccontato dell incontro perché è stata ingannata da me e davvero sconcertante


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Questa mi sembra una risposta molto più comprensibile. Scusa l'intrusione, ma col termine bontà non ci capivo una mazza


Ho usato la parola bontà, per sdrammatizzare   ma mi definisco una gran testa di...... Cogliona insomma, ma credo che la lezione gli sia bastata, sembra stia rigando dritto, ma i porno però li guarda sempre


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Ho usato la parola bontà, per sdrammatizzare   ma mi definisco una gran testa di...... Cogliona insomma, ma credo che la lezione gli sia bastata, sembra stia rigando dritto, ma i porno però li guarda sempre


I porno semmai dicono di una sua difficoltà di eccitazione senza uno stimolo forte.
Poi se la “relazione” con lei fosse un altro stimolo o una versione romantica che completava i suoi bisogni relazionali non ho idea. Quello che è chiaro è che lui non sta bene nel matrimonio. Tu non mi pare che stia bene.
Al di là del tradimento e di come si è espresso, non pensi alla possibilità di separarvi?


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I porno semmai dicono di una sua difficoltà di eccitazione senza uno stimolo forte.
> Poi se la “relazione” con lei fosse un altro stimolo o una versione romantica che completava i suoi bisogni relazionali non ho idea. Quello che è chiaro è che lui non sta bene nel matrimonio. Tu non mi pare che stia bene.
> Al di là del tradimento e di come si è espresso, non pensi alla possibilità di separarvi?


Non so come rispondere a questa domanda, non so perché non lo lascio, la mia paura è che se lo lasci corra da lei, sarà pazzia ma è così lui non mi ama, ma io anche se ne parlo male si, noto solo che quando litighiamo dice cose brutte, che forse sono la verità, mi dice che non mi vuole che  le faccio schifo però tutto dipeso da come io lo assilli sempre con questo discorso lui mi dice queste cose brutte quando litighiamo e poi torna calmo, non so definire questo suo comportamento, si innervosisce perché è una cosa che vuole tenere per sé, in hotel ci sono finiti perché dovevano incontrarsi in uno spiazzale ma sono stati visti da una nostra compaesani e hanno optato per andare in hotel ma credo che sia una balla anche questa, mio marito e un tipo molto caldo e focoso e non ci credo


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Io mi avvicino per dargli un bacio o una carezza, ma sono sempre io a fare il primo passo, lui no non lo fa mai, mi dice sempre mandami via che me ne vado, ma non ti darò un soldo, penserò solamente ai figli, ti fai dare da mangiare da tua madre, lui si fa forte su questa cosa, che sono sola e senza lavoro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Io mi avvicino per dargli un bacio o una carezza, ma sono sempre io a fare il primo passo, lui no non lo fa mai, mi dice sempre mandami via che me ne vado, ma non ti darò un soldo, penserò solamente ai figli, ti fai dare da mangiare da tua madre, lui si fa forte su questa cosa, che sono sola e senza lavoro.


Non avevo dubbi, ti ricatta,  sappi che non è come dice lui


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi, ti ricatta,  sappi che non è come dice lui


Si ma infatti lui lo sa che se lo lascio si ritrova in mutande, per questo non va via, si sanno le dinamiche


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> ...con tutto quello che dite di loro non sembrerebbe...


A parte la risatina che meriterebbe un discoroso a parte, magari piú in là, non direi proprio che non sembra, perchè confondi il risentimento con l'amore: noi due siamo (io ora non piú) quelli amareggiati, mentre loro due no.


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> A parte la risatina che meriterebbe un discoroso a parte, magari piú in là, non direi proprio che non sembra, perchè confondi il risentimento con l'amore: noi due siamo (io ora non piú) quelli amareggiati, mentre loro due no.


Sicuramente lui non avrà subito tradimenti, e non sa quello che si passa ma è meglio buttarla sul ridere perché veramente si esce pazzi, e normale che siamo arrabbiati e pieni di rancore verso i traditori ma ciò non toglie che si possa perdonare, ed anche ripeto ne parliamo male e il minimo dopo quello che ci hanno fatto. 
Gennaro di dove sei? Abbiamo la stessa età


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Sicuramente lui non avrà subito tradimenti, e non sa quello che si passa ma è meglio buttarla sul ridere perché veramente si esce pazzi, e normale che siamo arrabbiati e pieni di rancore verso i traditori ma ciò non toglie che si possa perdonare, ed anche ripeto ne parliamo male e il minimo dopo quello che ci hanno fatto.
> Gennaro di dove sei? Abbiamo la stessa età


Certo!
Sono in reltà dell'80, fino a poco fa abitavo in zona Milano, verso Lodi, un pelo piú giú, ora andró in centro Italia, anche se per lavoro dovrei continuare a bazzicare il nord


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Certo!
> Sono in reltà dell'80, fino a poco fa abitavo in zona Milano, verso Lodi, un pelo piú giú, ora andró in centro Italia, anche se per lavoro dovrei continuare a bazzicare il nord


Ah ecco io sono del. 73,quindi buona fortuna per il lavoro, tua moglie lavora?


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Ah ecco io sono del. 73,quindi buona fortuna per il lavoro, tua moglie lavora?


Si, lavora anche lei. 

Tu invece in quale zona abiti?


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Io. Sono del. Sud, Siracusa con precisione


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2020)

Eh.. peccato.. Troppo lontani.. 

Poteva esser l'inizio di una bella storia


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Io. Sono del. Sud, Siracusa con precisione


Sono stato solo una volta in Sicilia per un mese, per lavoro, ma riuscii anche a vedere qualcosa in giro. Arrivai alla punta piú a sud, dove ci sono i pomodorini pachino. Poco turismo, ma di tempo ne avevo poco per farlo.


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. peccato.. Troppo lontani..
> 
> Poteva esser l'inizio di una bella storia


In effetti


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> In effetti


Non sono ancora pronta per una storia, se dovessi cambiare idea ti faccio un fischio
Perché anche io vorrei togliermi uno sfizio


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Non sono ancora pronta per una storia, se dovessi cambiare idea ti faccio un fischio
> Perché anche io vorrei togliermi uno sfizio


Certo ovviamente non so se si trovi con una più grande


----------



## Lara3 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Si ma infatti lui lo sa che se lo lascio si ritrova in mutande, per questo non va via, si sanno le dinamiche


Sul fatto che lui si ritrovi in mutande avrei qualche dubbio : troppo spesso ho visto mariti che lasciano mogli casalinghe con figli minorenni in difficoltà per tutelarsi le finanze da utilizzare con la nuova. Se hai qualche asso nella manica buon per te, ma stai attenta.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Non sono ancora pronta per una storia, se dovessi cambiare idea ti faccio un fischio
> Perché anche io vorrei togliermi uno sfizio


Sarebbe ora.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Si ma infatti lui lo sa che se lo lascio si ritrova in mutande, per questo non va via, si sanno le dinamiche


Però ti umilia e ricatta, forse forse farglielo notare,


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Certo ovviamente non so se si trovi con una più grande


Se scatta un certo feeling non c'è alcun problema comunque. Poi la differenza anagrafica è comunque poca.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> E poi chiamala come vuoi, bontà convenienza egoismo, so solo che mi manca il coraggio a farlo, anche se non mi ama più lo tengo in casa e anche se non è giusto purtroppo si va avanti anche se la sofferenza è tanta, la sua indifferenza per quello che ha fatto, mi fa sentire ancora più arrabbiata, perché non fa nemmeno la parte di sentirsi pentito


Mi pare che in parte tu ti trovi motivata a continuare a stare con lui, e probabilmente lo stesso vale per lui. Però da quel che scrivi non so se la tua motivazione sia basata sulla paura, più che sulla convenienza, come la sua.
State continuando ma come prima, non vi state dando emozioni positive. 
Stare insieme sulle minacce e sulle paure non so quanto vi faccia bene. Vi buttate giù a vicenda.
Se non ti vuole parlare dell'altra prova a parlargli di voi, delle vostre emozioni. Vedi cosa salta fuori.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sul fatto che lui si ritrovi in mutande avrei qualche dubbio : troppo spesso ho visto mariti che lasciano mogli casalinghe con figli minorenni in difficoltà per tutelarsi le finanze da utilizzare con la nuova. Se hai qualche asso nella manica buon per te, ma stai attenta.


Purtroppo è vero  , soprattuttoquando le mogli non sanno nulla della parte finanziaria della famiglia


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Però ti umilia e ricatta, forse forse farglielo notare,


A dirla tutta questa cosa del mantenimento lo ha detto solo una volta, perché non parliamo mai di separarci, sono io a dir la verità che con le mie pressioni lo faccio sbottare, perché anche io offendo e anche pesante, è arrivato pure a dirmi,che lui pensi invece che sono io a non volerlo più e che questo suo tradimento per me è uan scusa  per pensare di mandarlo via di casa, insomma ha il coraggio pure di replicare


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> A dirla tutta questa cosa del mantenimento lo ha detto solo una volta, perché non parliamo mai di separarci, sono io a dir la verità che con le mie pressioni lo faccio sbottare, perché anche io offendo e anche pesante, è arrivato pure a dirmi,che lui pensi invece che sono io a non volerlo più e che questo suo tradimento per me è uan scusa  per pensare di mandarlo via di casa, insomma ha il coraggio pure di replicare


Leggevo che sei siciliana , certi meccanismi eccesivi, sono tipici, però... . . 
Non è un offesa, ho origini sicule, è vedo il modo di fare dei miei parenti. 
Di conseguenza certi eccessi nei litigi sono folclore, dovresti parlare con più razionalità se vuoi sistema re qualcosa


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Leggevo che sei siciliana , certi meccanismi eccesivi, sono tipici, però... . .
> Non è un offesa, ho origini sicule, è vedo il modo di fare dei miei parenti.
> Di conseguenza certi eccessi nei litigi sono folclore, dovresti parlare con più razionalità se vuoi sistema re qualcosa


Sono abbastanza razionale credimi, non nego che per mia natura sono un tipo un po morbosa soprattutto quando si parla di legami affettivi, sono del tipo quello che è mio non si tocca, posso essere un po eccessiva che dopo quasi un anno dell'accaduto lo tormento ma credimi se lui mi avesse raccontato tutto non starei qui ancora a parlarne e soprattutto non assillerei lui


----------



## Martes (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> A parte la risatina che meriterebbe un discoroso a parte, magari piú in là, non direi proprio che non sembra, perchè confondi il risentimento con l'amore: noi due siamo (io ora non piú) quelli amareggiati, mentre loro due no.


La risata può anche essere figlia dell'imbarazzo ed io trovo imbarazzante leggere certe cose. E siccome sono pure stupida non riesco proprio a seguire il tuo ragionamento


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> La risata può anche essere figlia dell'imbarazzo ed io trovo imbarazzante leggere certe cose. E siccome sono pure stupida non riesco proprio a seguire il tuo ragionamento


Nessuno di noi due è stupido.

Non mi sembrava imbarazzo il tuo, ma ok, se lo scrivi è così.

Quando qualcuno ti ferisce, ti tradisce, ri schernisce, e tu reagisci di conseguenza, magari tradendo anche tu, è un "fallo di reazione".

Viste le circostanze , io e Lorena abbiamo amato (e rispettato) di piú del partner che ci ha tradito per primi. Ora per sopravvivere, siamo costretti a cambiare, e cambiare ci costringe a rivalutare il nostro partner, facendolo scendere un pó piú in basso di come era prima, e piú lo si valuta per quello che è, meglio è.

Se uno tradisce perchè il partner lo picchia ecc... chi amava di piú era probabilmente il traditore.

Se uno tradisce nonostante copuli in quantità e qualità col partner, ed abbia un buon rapporto, si è tolto uno sfizio, ed ama e rispetta meno dell'altro il relativo partner.

Questo in linea di massima, perchè è dura sintetizzare così un argomento del genere.

Insomma, se tu martes hai tradito, e poi lo fa il tuo compagno, che vai trovando da lui? Inoltre è piú rilevante il tuo di tradimento, perchè sei tu che hai iniziato le danze.


----------



## Martes (6 Giugno 2020)

Ma parli di relazioni o di gare?
Chi ama "di più", chi tradisce "per primo", il tradimento "più rilevante"... sinceramente non ti seguo.
Sfumata la rabbia, stai cercando giustificazioni a una tua stessa visione molto rigida.
Per sopravvivere non siete costretti a un bel niente. Quello che tu hai in mente è quello che ti dà maggior soddisfazione. Non ti dico che fai male eh, ma almeno ammettilo. Perché per "sopravvivere" ci sarebbero varie alternative.



Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Se uno tradisce perchè il partner lo picchia ecc... chi amava di piú era probabilmente il traditore.


E poi scusami ma questa non si può sentire


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma parli di relazioni o di gare?
> Chi ama "di più", chi tradisce "per primo", il tradimento "più rilevante"... sinceramente non ti seguo.
> Sfumata la rabbia, stai cercando giustificazioni a una tua stessa visione molto rigida.
> Per sopravvivere non siete costretti a un bel niente. Quello che tu hai in mente è quello che ti dà maggior soddisfazione. Non ti dico che fai male eh, ma almeno ammettilo. Perché per "sopravvivere" ci sarebbero varie alternative.
> ...


Ma l'hai letta, non l'hai mica sentita...


Per sopravvivere eccc...lo dici tu.  Poi, tutto è comparabile, e piú o meno misurabile. Il senso critico a questo serve.

È sotto inteso che sia ció che da piú soddisfazione, ma *per me è anche il minimo sindacale per tirare avanti e pensare ad altre cose nella vita, togliendosi dalla testa il continuo assillo del tradimento del proprio partner.*

Questo è quanto. Nel mio caso è così. Poi si puó far sempre meglio ovviamente, ma per ora sono soddisfatto.

Credo che tu ed altri utenti siate piú "turbati" di me. Ma questa è solo una mia idea, suffragata da pochi indizi. Forse per questo alcuni di voi si arrabbiano tanto sproporzionatamente


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> In effetti


Guarda è abbastanza raro, almeno qui dentro, vedere un felling così naturale e spontaneo così.. Sorgere dal nulla. 

Secondo me dovreste far qualcosa per non perdervi. 

Alle volte sono piccoli segnali.. Certo la distanza c'è.. Ma insomma, tutto si può superare, volendo
No?


----------



## Martes (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ma l'hai letta, non l'hai mica sentita...
> 
> 
> Per sopravvivere eccc...lo dici tu.  Poi, tutto è comparabile, e piú o meno misurabile. Il senso critico a questo serve.
> ...


Se sei soddisfatto buon per te.
Io non sono turbata né arrabbiata, semplicemente non condivido il tuo ragionamento.
Peace and love e in bocca al lupo


----------



## patroclo (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ma l'hai letta, non l'hai mica sentita...
> 
> 
> Per sopravvivere eccc...lo dici tu.  Poi, tutto è comparabile, e piú o meno misurabile. Il senso critico a questo serve.
> ...


Magari non te ne frega niente ma ti do comunque la mia impressione dopo le ultime 24 ore di tuoi post sul forum:
"sembri agitato, nervoso e un po' schizzato. Spari gratuite provocazioni a vanvera e senza freni inibitori"

magari sei fatto così di natura (tanto peggio), magari è solo un momento di "reazione" alla crisi....e allora poi passa, o almeno per vivere serenamente trova il modo di fartela passare


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Magari non te ne frega niente ma ti do comunque la mia impressione dopo le ultime 24 ore di tuoi post sul forum:
> "sembri agitato, nervoso e un po' schizzato. Spari gratuite provocazioni a vanvera e senza freni inibitori"
> 
> magari sei fatto così di natura (tanto peggio), magari è solo un momento di "reazione" alla crisi....e allora poi passa, o almeno per vivere serenamente trova il modo di fartela passare


Impressione sbagliata. Mettimi in virgolettato le provocazioni che ho scritto, magari hai ragione tu. Peró una cosa è certa, non sono nervoso o agitato. Sullo schizzato, bisogna capire cosa vuol dire per te schizzato.


----------



## abebis (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io ho fatto pace con me stesso, ed ho capito che era inutile continuare a chiedere sempre che fosse sincera con me, quindi mi sono calmato, ho capito che a lei non importa molto se io penso male di lei, e certamente non quanto importava a me di lei. A lei basta che faccia il bravo marito, e che gli altri che conosciamo sappiano che io sono fedele. Io avrei voluto che ció fosse proprio vero, non solo apparenza...ma vabbè...ho voluto la bicicletta...
> 
> Detto questo, ho trovato un equilibrio, perchè negli ultimi due anni specialmente, passavo dallo schifo, alla sensazione di amore infinito per lei, e non riuscivo a capacitarmi di trovare una via di mezzo. Ebbene l'ho trovata. Ora, in ogni momento della giornata, lei è per me una trombamica, che è capitata sul mio cammino.* Poteva andarmi meglio, ma anche peggio.*
> 
> ...


In che senso poteva andarti peggio? Bobbit? Gucci?


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Se sei soddisfatto buon per te.
> Io non sono turbata né arrabbiata, semplicemente non condivido il tuo ragionamento.
> Peace and love e in bocca al lupo


Veramente sembrava tu ti scandalizzassi o volessi ridicolizzarlo. Meglio cosí comunque. 

Tu hai tradito per prima?


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda è abbastanza raro, almeno qui dentro, vedere un felling così naturale e spontaneo così.. Sorgere dal nulla.
> 
> Secondo me dovreste far qualcosa per non perdervi.
> 
> ...


La vedo dura, ma mai dire mai. Ora Lorena è ancora nella fase calda. 



abebis ha detto:


> In che senso poteva andarti peggio? Bobbit? Gucci?


Haha! Quello è molto ma molto peggio.


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> La vedo dura, ma mai dire mai. Ora Lorena è ancora nella fase calda.
> 
> 
> Haha! Quello è molto ma molto peggio.


Calda in che senso


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Calda in che senso


Haha! 
A me hanno smesso di fumare le orecchie da un paio di mesi (alla paperone) , invece in precedenza è stato graduale e ad intermittenza il processo di assestamento.


----------



## Lorena 46 (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Haha!
> A me hanno smesso di fumare le orecchie da un paio di mesi (alla paperone) , invece in precedenza è stato graduale e ad intermittenza il processo di assestamento.


Assestamento?? Mhmh, io ancora in quella fase ci debbo entrare, sbagliato o no voglio recuperare il tempo perso


----------



## Skorpio (6 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Assestamento?? Mhmh, io ancora in quella fase ci debbo entrare, sbagliato o no voglio recuperare il tempo perso


Avrai le tue occasioni.. 

Limportante è non svendersi col primo biscaro che passa, ma con una persona che merita veramente


----------



## Martes (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Veramente sembrava tu ti scandalizzassi o volessi ridicolizzarlo. Meglio cosí comunque.
> 
> Tu hai tradito per prima?


E chi può saperlo? 
(Ma con questa domanda mi confermi una visione secondo la quale il tradimento subìto diventa un lasciapassare per il "liberi tutti")

Non sono mai riuscita a stare serenamente in relazioni in cui è considerato tabù provare attrazione per qualcun altro (con tutte le azioni che ne possono conseguire). Dopo un lungo periodo in cui ho pensato fosse il mio rapporto ideale quello del tipo "a ognuno il suo e gioco largo" (ed in effetti ci sono stata bene) ho trovato una dimensione confacente al mio reale sentire in una relazione in cui c'è spazio per misurarsi e confrontarsi reciprocamente sulla questione. 
Vivo come tradimento il sotterfugio e la menzogna, non l'atto in sé di andare a letto con qualcun altro.
Che non vuol dire "basta che me lo dici" e "ho la coscienza a posto perché te l'ho detto", né voler raccontare o sapere i dettagli, ma avere voglia di addentrarsi insieme su questi terreni ed essere in grado di camminarci, sapendo che si potrà pure scivolare e ci si potrà fare male: posizione personale, che per molti immagino non essere affatto allettante.

Ma le ripicche non comprendo come siano associabili a ciò che si definisce "amore". 
Mentre capisco chi si separa o chi rimane nella relazione trovando un equilibrio che tuttavia fatico a immaginare possibile includendo vendette e vittimismi


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> E chi può saperlo?
> (Ma con questa domanda mi confermi una visione secondo la quale il tradimento subìto diventa un lasciapassare per il "liberi tutti")
> 
> Non sono mai riuscita a stare serenamente in relazioni in cui è considerato tabù provare attrazione per qualcun altro (con tutte le azioni che ne possono conseguire). Dopo un lungo periodo in cui ho pensato fosse il mio rapporto ideale quello del tipo "a ognuno il suo e gioco largo" (ed in effetti ci sono stata bene) ho trovato una dimensione confacente al mio reale sentire in una relazione in cui c'è spazio per misurarsi e confrontarsi reciprocamente sulla questione.
> ...



Mah.....

Non  è che poi hai scritto cose tanto diverse dalle mie.
Ora che ho trovato un mio equilibrio, se lo faró, sarà per il mio bene, non per ripicca.  Non piú.

Avessi pestato mia moglie, e poi mi tradiva ok, come dici tu, niente "liberi tutti", ma lei l'ho trattata benissimo, e mai è stata chiara su certi aspetti, e mi ha perculato per anni, e come vedi, da piú fastidio questo che il tradimento in se, anche a me.

Troncare tutto no, soprattutto perchè ho una figlia piccola, e me ne sbatto se qualcuno mi da del perdente o altro, per il fatto che non lascio.  Io lo faccio soprattutto per mia figlia. .. Poi con mia moglie ci scopo, quindi ho una figlia stupenda, e un'ottima trombamica (ufficialmente moglie) in casa.

Io per mia figlia vado anche all'altro mondo, figuriamoci se tenermi una trombamica anzichè moglie è un ostacolo serio.


----------



## Martes (6 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Non è che poi hai scritto cose tanto diverse dalle mie.


A me sembra decisamente di sì... ma alla fine chissenefrega.
Se sei contento e soddisfatto buon per te.
Dialoghi fra sordi qui ce ne son stati anche troppi


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> A me sembra decisamente di sì... ma alla fine chissenefrega.
> Se sei contento e soddisfatto buon per te.
> Dialoghi fra sordi qui ce ne son stati anche troppi


Visto che scriviamo, piú ciechi che sordi. 

Ad entrambi da piú fastidio la bugia che il tradimento in se. 

Entrambi possiamo concepire un rapporto di coppia aperto. 

La differenza tra noi due è che tu dici che tradimento è sempre tradimento, e che non esistono attenuanti, mentre invece io lo penso. 

Non è così?


----------



## Martes (7 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Visto che scriviamo, piú ciechi che sordi.
> 
> Ad entrambi da piú fastidio la bugia che il tradimento in se.
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> No


Si

Ps: fammi uno schemino cosí magari capisco


----------



## Marjanna (7 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Visto che scriviamo, piú ciechi che sordi.
> 
> Ad entrambi da piú fastidio la bugia che il tradimento in se.
> 
> ...


Basta che non ti illudi che questo lo creda tua moglie, e lo stesso vale per @Lorena 46 verso suo marito, che non crediate di partire per il giro in giostra pensando vi sia dovuto, al punto da non prestare attenzione.


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Basta che non ti illudi che questo lo creda tua moglie, e lo stesso vale per @Lorena 46 verso suo marito, che non crediate di partire per il giro in giostra pensando vi sia dovuto, al punto da non prestare attenzione.



Certo. Mia moglie è stata (a modo suo) chiara su questo aspetto: posso trombare con chi voglio, le basta che nessuno dei nostri conoscenti lo sappia, inclusa lei stessa, e che continui a trombarla. 

Ps: per lei, svelarmi cosa fa di nascosto, le toglierebbe tutto il gusto


----------



## Marjanna (7 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Certo. Mia moglie è stata (a modo suo) chiara su questo aspetto: posso trombare con chi voglio, le basta che nessuno dei nostri conoscenti lo sappia, inclusa lei stessa, e che continui a trombarla.
> 
> Ps: per lei, svelarmi cosa fa di nascosto, le toglierebbe tutto il gusto


 




__





						Cittadini -  Bonus facciate -  Che cos'è - Agenzia delle Entrate
					

Bonus facciate - Che cos'è




					www.agenziaentrate.gov.it


----------



## Vera (7 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Mah.....
> 
> Non  è che poi hai scritto cose tanto diverse dalle mie.
> Ora che ho trovato un mio equilibrio, se lo faró, sarà per il mio bene, non per ripicca.  Non piú.
> ...


Trombamica?


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Giugno 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Trombamica?


Gennaro ma come fai? Una carezza un bacio una dimostrazione di affetto quelli almeno ci sono? Perché io non riesco davvero a fare sesso cosi, perché alla fine è sempre di tua moglie che parli, per me i preliminari sono importanti, traditori o meno, sono sempre le persone con cui abbiamo condiviso una vita insieme.


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Giugno 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Trombamica?





Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Gennaro ma come fai? Una carezza un bacio una dimostrazione di affetto quelli almeno ci sono? Perché io non riesco davvero a fare sesso cosi, perché alla fine è sempre di tua moglie che parli, per me i preliminari sono importanti, traditori o meno, sono sempre le persone con cui abbiamo condiviso una vita insieme.


Si, edho trovato il mio equilibrio, è difficile da spiegare, è come una trombamica del cuore. Ci sono momenti anche di carezze, ma da ambo i lati si sente che la cosa è piú da trombamici (in realtà sono solo io ad essere cambiato, lei era già così ma mi illudevo fosse diversa). Io non credo che mia moglie sia mai stata innamorata in vita sua in senso platonico come succedeva a me, per lei c'era sempre una forte componente carnale a dominare il tutto, altrimenti non ha mai perso troppo tempo con nessuno, infatto era capace di attuare piani alternativi, e farsi toccare da ragazzi che nemmeno le piacevano un granché (per sua stessa ammissione).

Poi, per mia figlia posso adattarmi tranquillamente. Esistono inoltre attori porno che lo fanno a comando e con sconosciuti, a confronto io sono uno da libro cuore.

Per esempio poco fa abbiamo avuto un battibecco, ma visto che ora è una trombamica, appena conclusosi il battibecco, non ho il solito giro mentale che mi deprimeva anche a volte per ore. Finisce la, è tutta una scenata, esattamente come per lei è sempre stato, e infatti capitavano litigate belle forti, e lei stava già una favola, mentre io mi bloccavo a rimuginare.

Ora è tutto finito, ho una figlia stupenda e una trombamica in casa, cosa posso volere di piú per come si erano messe le cose?

Non è facile spiegarlo comunque, ma sono soddisfatto di me stesso


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Si, edho trovato il mio equilibrio, è difficile da spiegare, è come una trombamica del cuore. Ci sono momenti anche di carezze, ma da ambo i lati si sente che la cosa è piú da trombamici (in realtà sono solo io ad essere cambiato, lei era già così ma mi illudevo fosse diversa). Io non credo che mia moglie sia mai stata innamorata in vita sua in senso platonico come succedeva a me, per lei c'era sempre una forte componente carnale a dominare il tutto, altrimenti non ha mai perso troppo tempo con nessuno, infatto era capace di attuare piani alternativi, e farsi toccare da ragazzi che nemmeno le piacevano un granché (per sua stessa ammissione).
> 
> Poi, per mia figlia posso adattarmi tranquillamente. Esistono inoltre attori porno che lo fanno a comando e con sconosciuti, a confronto io sono uno da libro cuore.
> 
> ...


Insomma è un rapporto di convenienza, beh io a questo punto ancora non ci sono arrivata nel senso che se lo vedo in mia presenza che si struscia con qualcuno ci sono scenate,però ti ammiro si vede che hai sofferto molto, l importante che lei ne ha voglia, si vede che avete gli stimoli, io pure adesso sono ancora più desiderosa, ma lui beh lui penso che non abbia più stimoli ed era un tipo molto caldo, figurati abbiamo appena finito di pranzare e si è fatto venire sonno, siamo soli, i figli non ci sono e non approfitto? Beh non so sinceramente che pensare, soffro vado avanti, perché se gli dico qualcosa mi dice che sono fissata e che non è come penso io, insomma lui si è trasformato la lei che ero io fino a un anno fa, ma se mi dice che mi ama vuol dire che mi ama platonicamente e quella che gli dà stimoli e qualcun 'altra che per vigliaccheria l' anno scorso non ha voluto trombrarsi  ridiamoci su perché se vado in camera lo riempio di schiaffi.


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Insomma è un rapporto di convenienza, beh io a questo punto ancora non ci sono arrivata nel senso che se lo vedo in mia presenza che si struscia con qualcuno ci sono scenate,però ti ammiro si vede che hai sofferto molto, l importante che lei ne ha voglia, si vede che avete gli stimoli, io pure adesso sono ancora più desiderosa, ma lui beh lui penso che non abbia più stimoli ed era un tipo molto caldo, figurati abbiamo appena finito di pranzare e si è fatto venire sonno, siamo soli, i figli non ci sono e non approfitto? Beh non so sinceramente che pensare, soffro vado avanti, perché se gli dico qualcosa mi dice che sono fissata e che non è come penso io, insomma lui si è trasformato la lei che ero io fino a un anno fa, ma se mi dice che mi ama vuol dire che mi ama platonicamente e quella che gli dà stimoli e qualcun 'altra che per vigliaccheria l' anno scorso non ha voluto trombrarsi  ridiamoci su perché se vado in camera lo riempio di schiaffi.


Non mettere solo un like esponi il tuo pensiero di ciò che ho scritto


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> E fa pure scappare i pesci dal chiasso che fa


Questa non l'ho capita


Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Insomma è un rapporto di convenienza, beh io a questo punto ancora non ci sono arrivata nel senso che se lo vedo in mia presenza che si struscia con qualcuno ci sono scenate,però ti ammiro si vede che hai sofferto molto, l importante che lei ne ha voglia, si vede che avete gli stimoli, io pure adesso sono ancora più desiderosa, ma lui beh lui penso che non abbia più stimoli ed era un tipo molto caldo, figurati abbiamo appena finito di pranzare e si è fatto venire sonno, siamo soli, i figli non ci sono e non approfitto? Beh non so sinceramente che pensare, soffro vado avanti, perché se gli dico qualcosa mi dice che sono fissata e che non è come penso io, insomma lui si è trasformato la lei che ero io fino a un anno fa, ma se mi dice che mi ama vuol dire che mi ama platonicamente e quella che gli dà stimoli e qualcun 'altra che per vigliaccheria l' anno scorso non ha voluto trombrarsi  ridiamoci su perché se vado in camera lo riempio di schiaffi.


Ah guarda, trovano giustificazioni, e si inventano storie assurde.

E quello che provi ora, mi sembra proprio quello stato di odio/amore che provavo io, e che sarà molto comune. La cosa veramente difficile è adattarsi senza svilirsi e sottomettersi. Piú facile è sottomettersi o scappare. È un pó come fare il gioco dell'altro, e vincere, o almeno pareggiare....ma non perdere.

Nel mio caso è sempre lei che decide quando si tromba, o meglio, io raramente rimando quando lo chiede lei; mentre quando chiedo io, lei rimanda quasi sempre, e se poi, in seguito lo facciamo, me la pone come una concessione..... ma se poi ne parliamo, sarei io quello che non vuole trombare.

La cosa bella è che addirittura  ora che lo scrivo, la cosa non mi crea rabbia, ma voglia di compensare con altri piaceri, e non aspetto piú che lei mi faccia arrabbiare o innervosire, arrivo già "preparato" e consapevole che è così.


----------



## Lostris (7 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Si, edho trovato il mio equilibrio, è difficile da spiegare, è come una trombamica del cuore. Ci sono momenti anche di carezze, ma da ambo i lati si sente che la cosa è piú da trombamici (in realtà sono solo io ad essere cambiato, lei era già così ma mi illudevo fosse diversa). Io non credo che mia moglie sia mai stata innamorata in vita sua in senso platonico come succedeva a me, per lei c'era sempre una forte componente carnale a dominare il tutto, altrimenti non ha mai perso troppo tempo con nessuno, infatto era capace di attuare piani alternativi, e farsi toccare da ragazzi che nemmeno le piacevano un granché (per sua stessa ammissione).
> 
> Poi, per mia figlia posso adattarmi tranquillamente. Esistono inoltre attori porno che lo fanno a comando e con sconosciuti, a confronto io sono uno da libro cuore.
> 
> ...


Dai l’impressione di avere quell’entusiasmo artificiale di quando si è alterati. 
Quegli exploit di “reazione” che, esaurita la spinta, normalmente ti lasciano più in basso della partenza.

Tendo a diffidare di cambiamenti di approccio così radicali in generale, anche di più se senza eventi particolarmente traumatici o di rottura a segnarne l’inizio.

Magari la misura era colma e in te è davvero scattato qualcosa. Te lo auguro.

Il punto è che, mi pare, se eri lontano da un equilibrio prima, lo sei altrettanto adesso.. anche se dal polo opposto.


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Giugno 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dai l’impressione di avere quell’entusiasmo artificiale di quando si è alterati.
> Quegli exploit di “reazione” che, esaurita la spinta, normalmente ti lasciano più in basso della partenza.
> 
> Tendo a diffidare di cambiamenti di approccio così radicali in generale, anche di più se senza eventi particolarmente traumatici o di rottura a segnarne l’inizio.
> ...


La misura era colma ed in me è scattato qualcosa, e ti dico, ho capito che già quando ho iniziato a scrivere nel forum ero in questa direzione, anche se ero veramente molto confuso: mi sembrava quasi di avere due personalità, una come quella attuale, che ha preso atto della realtà, accettandola, e una vecchia che se la prendeva per tutto questo.


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita
> 
> 
> Ah guarda, trovano giustificazioni, e si inventano storie assurde.
> ...


Ma. Lui che non vuole farlo mi fa impazzire, non ha stimoli e stop non c'è più nulla da parte sua, però mi ama  più di me


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Ma. Lui che non vuole farlo mi fa impazzire, non ha stimoli e stop non c'è più nulla da parte sua, però mi ama  più di me


Quanto spesso lo fate? 

Noi si passa da due o tre volte in un giorno, a due settimane di pausa(ma è raro due settimane, piú spesso 4-5giorni


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quanto spesso lo fate?
> 
> Noi si passa da due o tre volte in un giorno, a due settimane di pausa(ma è raro due settimane, piú spesso 4-5giorni


Può capitate in una Settimana solo una volta, in un altra anche 3 volte a settimana
Credimi vederlo adesso accanto a me dormire è davvero svilente e umiliante credimi mi viene da piangere, vorrei che esternasse i suoi veri  sentimenti perché sto iniziando a stancarmi


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Può capitate in una Settimana solo una volta, in un altra anche 3 volte a settimana
> Credimi vederlo adesso accanto a me dormire è davvero svilente e umiliante credimi mi viene da piangere, vorrei che esternasse i suoi veri  sentimenti perché sto iniziando a stancarmi


Forse quello è il modo in cui lui è capace di amare in questa fase della sua vita.

Con mia moglie ho dovuto accettare di essere "il favorito" (un pó come La Favorita di Donizetti), piuttosto che l'unico.

Siamo poi quelli "ufficiali", e siamo l'altro genitore dei loro figli.

Pertanto, ho imparato a dissociarmi dalla forma mentis di Don Chichotte con Dulcinea, ed attuato strategie per appagarmi, anche se dovessero includere rapporti extra coniugali. Cosa fino ad ora non accaduta, ma lo metto nelle possibilità.


----------



## Vera (7 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Si, edho trovato il mio equilibrio, è difficile da spiegare, è come una trombamica del cuore. Ci sono momenti anche di carezze, ma da ambo i lati si sente che la cosa è piú da trombamici (in realtà sono solo io ad essere cambiato, lei era già così ma mi illudevo fosse diversa). Io non credo che mia moglie sia mai stata innamorata in vita sua in senso platonico come succedeva a me, per lei c'era sempre una forte componente carnale a dominare il tutto, altrimenti non ha mai perso troppo tempo con nessuno, infatto era capace di attuare piani alternativi, e farsi toccare da ragazzi che nemmeno le piacevano un granché (per sua stessa ammissione).
> 
> Poi, per mia figlia posso adattarmi tranquillamente. Esistono inoltre attori porno che lo fanno a comando e con sconosciuti, a confronto io sono uno da libro cuore.
> 
> ...


A me fa ridere sta cosa, scusa


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Giugno 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> A me fa ridere sta cosa, scusa


Figurati, a me non piace solo il disprezzo. Se ci pensi è piú il modo con il quale lo espongo che i contenuti. Basta cambiare qualche parola qua e la come "trombamica" in "amante", e già divento più tragico. Così sono un pò tragicomico, ma mi va bene, fa bene  a me metterla piú sulla leggera


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Forse quello è il modo in cui lui è capace di amare in questa fase della sua vita.
> 
> Con mia moglie ho dovuto accettare di essere "il favorito" (un pó come La Favorita di Donizetti), piuttosto che l'unico.
> 
> ...





Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Figurati, a me non piace solo il disprezzo. Se ci pensi è piú il modo con il quale lo espongo che i contenuti. Basta cambiare qualche parola qua e la come "trombamica" in "amante", e già divento più tragico. Così sono un pò tragicomico, ma mi va bene, fa bene  a me metterla piú sulla leggera


Gennaro però una cosa non capisco, perché se capita che lei ti tradisca tu stai ancora lì, non sarebbe più giusto visto che non vi amate più andare ognuno per i fatti propri, io sinceramente se mio marito scoprissi che ancora una volta mi tradisse lo butterei fuori di casa, anche se lo amo ancora, ma che me ne faccio di uno che non mi vuole e per giunta mi tradisce, qui i figli non c entrano se una persona non prova nulla per.l'altra ci si lascia


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Gennaro però una cosa non capisco, perché se capita che lei ti tradisca tu stai ancora lì, non sarebbe più giusto visto che non vi amate più andare ognuno per i fatti propri, io sinceramente se mio marito scoprissi che ancora una volta mi tradisse lo butterei fuori di casa, anche se lo amo ancora, ma che me ne faccio di uno che non mi vuole e per giunta mi tradisce, qui i figli non c entrano se una persona non prova nulla per.l'altra ci si lascia


Io adesso non capisco il comportamento di mio marito, mi dice che mi vuole e non mi desidera, ma tu pensi che io sto così per anni, ma se lui continua così io lo lascio, forse sta aspettando solo quello perché non ha le palle per farlo lui i modo che se lo lascio io lui ha meno sensi di colpa, ma non gli permetterei mai più dopo quello che è successo farsi I porci comodi suoi e tornare a casa come se nulla fosse, la Trombamica non può essere di certo la moglie, una persona con cui hai condiviso tutta una vita, magari mi sbaglio ma una donna o un uomo così in casa non lo vorrei,in questo caso meglio soli, perdona la franchezza ma io non riuscirei né soffrirei amaramente


----------



## Marjanna (7 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Io adesso non capisco il comportamento di mio marito, mi dice che mi vuole e non mi desidera, ma tu pensi che io sto così per anni, ma se lui continua così io lo lascio, forse sta aspettando solo quello perché non ha le palle per farlo lui i modo che se lo lascio io lui ha meno sensi di colpa, ma non gli permetterei mai più dopo quello che è successo farsi I porci comodi suoi e tornare a casa come se nulla fosse, la Trombamica non può essere di certo la moglie, una persona con cui hai condiviso tutta una vita, magari mi sbaglio ma una donna o un uomo così in casa non lo vorrei,in questo caso meglio soli, perdona la franchezza ma io non riuscirei né soffrirei amaramente


ma tu lo desideri ancora?


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma tu lo desideri ancora?


Io moltissimo,ma.lui non è coerente con quello che dice


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Io moltissimo,ma.lui non è coerente con quello che dice


Preferisco che mi lasci prima di tradirmi dinuovo, perché non vorrei passare dinuovo rutto quello che sto passando adesso
Non mi vuole ma non mi lascia, io rapporto di convenienza non ne voglio piu


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma tu lo desideri ancora?


Adesso ho chiesto chiarimenti su il perché non vuole farlo e si incazza pure, ma è normale, e muto non mi da nessuna spiegazione mi dici che mi faccio paranoie, perché lui mi vuole, si però non me lo dimostra tutto questo amore, appena io accenno qualcosa che non gli va giù, inizia a innervosirsi e parlarmi sopra, e  poi alla fine io chiudo il discorso perché un ragionamento logico non lo sa fare, risponde solo a monosillabi e cambia sempre discorsi, e come se lui stesso non volesse accettare qual'e la vera realtà, ha paura, paura di dirmi che non mi vuole paura ha lasciarmi, ma io non posso stare così, che alla prima litigata sa dirmi solo, ti sbagli io ti voglio e voglio stare con te, ma è normale che non sappia iniziare un discorso serio senza che si innervosisca subito, vuole che lo lasci io, stop, questo è


----------



## Vera (7 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Figurati, a me non piace solo il disprezzo. Se ci pensi è piú il modo con il quale lo espongo che i contenuti. Basta cambiare qualche parola qua e la come "trombamica" in "amante", e già divento più tragico. Così sono un pò tragicomico, ma mi va bene, fa bene  a me metterla piú sulla leggera


Se ti fa stare bene _davvero_, meglio così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Adesso ho chiesto chiarimenti su il perché non vuole farlo e si incazza pure, ma è normale, e muto non mi da nessuna spiegazione mi dici che mi faccio paranoie, perché lui mi vuole, si però non me lo dimostra tutto questo amore, appena io accenno qualcosa che non gli va giù, inizia a innervosirsi e parlarmi sopra, e  poi alla fine io chiudo il discorso perché un ragionamento logico non lo sa fare, risponde solo a monosillabi e cambia sempre discorsi, e come se lui stesso non volesse accettare qual'e la vera realtà, ha paura, paura di dirmi che non mi vuole paura ha lasciarmi, ma io non posso stare così, che alla prima litigata sa dirmi solo, ti sbagli io ti voglio e voglio stare con te, ma è normale che non sappia iniziare un discorso serio senza che si innervosisca subito, vuole che lo lasci io, stop, questo è


Quindi cosa hai intenzione di fare?


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Gennaro però una cosa non capisco, perché se capita che lei ti tradisca tu stai ancora lì, non sarebbe più giusto visto che non vi amate più andare ognuno per i fatti propri, io sinceramente se mio marito scoprissi che ancora una volta mi tradisse lo butterei fuori di casa, anche se lo amo ancora, ma che me ne faccio di uno che non mi vuole e per giunta mi tradisce, qui i figli non c entrano se una persona non prova nulla per.l'altra ci si lascia


Per me c'entrano tantissimo i figli. Mia figlia me la posso scordare se vado via. Lei si incaxxerebbe, e mi smerderebbe così tanto da farmi odiare anche da mia figlia. Questo è nella migliore delle ipotesi.

Magari qualche tempo dopo si calmerebbe, ma chi lo sa, e chissà quante incaxxature dovrebbe sorbirsi mia figlia.

Già adesso mi tocca ogni due - tre, calmare mia moglie, che sennó esagera nei rimproveri su di lei. Secondo lei, lo fa per il bene, la realtà è che spesso accade perchè ha un carattere di mexxa (come suoi parenti e amici sanno).  Non è una persona malvagia, è un filo strxxxa, il che è diverso....è quasi uno sgarbi al femminile nei suoi giorni peggiori. 

Tornando alla risposta, è per mia figlia soprattutto.


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Per me c'entrano tantissimo i figli. Mia figlia me la posso scordare se vado via. Lei si incaxxerebbe, e mi smerderebbe così tanto da farmi odiare anche da mia figlia. Questo è nella migliore delle ipotesi.
> 
> Magari qualche tempo dopo si calmerebbe, ma chi lo sa, e chissà quante incaxxature dovrebbe sorbirsi mia figlia.
> 
> ...


Ma. Tu pensi che i figli non soffrono di più se vedono che i loro genitori non ci sia più amore, è questo per loro già è sofferenza, certo se poi tu mi dici che conoscendola non ti farebbe vedere tua figlia, il discorso cambia, anche se non ha senso mettere di mezzo i figli come arma di ricatto


----------



## Lorena 46 (7 Giugno 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi cosa hai intenzione di fare?


Voglio che sia lui a dirmi che intenzioni ha, perché io se già l ho perdonato ho già preso la mia decisione, ma gli darò un ultimatum.


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Ma. Tu pensi che i figli non soffrono di più se vedono che i loro genitori non ci sia più amore, è questo per loro già è sofferenza, certo se poi tu mi dici che conoscendola non ti farebbe vedere tua figlia, il discorso cambia, anche se non ha senso mettere di mezzo i figli come arma di ricatto


Per te o per me non ha senso. 

Non è che lei mi dice che si sfoga su nostra figlia se andassi via, lo farebbe. Poi, come ti dicevo, se la prendo per il lato giusto, senza nemmeno dovermi umiliare e sminuire, un pó l'affronto pure, alla fine è gestibile


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Voglio che sia lui a dirmi che intenzioni ha, perché io se già l ho perdonato ho già preso la mia decisione, ma gli darò un ultimatum.


Pondera bene sempre tutto


----------



## Lorena 46 (8 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Pondera bene sempre tutto


In che senso?


----------



## Lorena 46 (8 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Per te o per me non ha senso.
> 
> Non è che lei mi dice che si sfoga su nostra figlia se andassi via, lo farebbe. Poi, come ti dicevo, se la prendo per il lato giusto, senza nemmeno dovermi umiliare e sminuire, un pó l'affronto pure, alla fine è gestibile


Insomma abbiamo una bella gatta da pelare dio tu che io. Il mio una non la lascia anzi vuole sempre avere ragione anche quando ha torto,e poi mi colpevolizzare su tutto  anche sul tradimento


----------



## Lorena 46 (8 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Insomma abbiamo una bella gatta da pelare dio tu che io. Il mio una non la lascia anzi vuole sempre avere ragione anche quando ha torto,e poi mi colpevolizzare su tutto  anche sul tradimento


Mi correggo, colpevolizza


----------



## Marjanna (8 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Adesso ho chiesto chiarimenti su il perché non vuole farlo e si incazza pure, ma è normale, e muto non mi da nessuna spiegazione mi dici che mi faccio paranoie, perché lui mi vuole, si però non me lo dimostra tutto questo amore, appena io accenno qualcosa che non gli va giù, inizia a innervosirsi e parlarmi sopra, e  poi alla fine io chiudo il discorso perché un ragionamento logico non lo sa fare, risponde solo a monosillabi e cambia sempre discorsi, e come se lui stesso non volesse accettare qual'e la vera realtà, ha paura, paura di dirmi che non mi vuole paura ha lasciarmi, ma io non posso stare così, che alla prima litigata sa dirmi solo, ti sbagli io ti voglio e voglio stare con te, ma è normale che non sappia iniziare un discorso serio senza che si innervosisca subito, vuole che lo lasci io, stop, questo è


Da come scrivi sembra sia riluttante anche a toccarti, però qualche messaggio fa hai scritto che avete rapporti. Tu come gli dimostri che lo desideri?
Ho letto di molte donne che dopo aver scoperto di essere state tradite partono a fare sesso come prima mai, ma dura un tot poi appena la situazione si assesta tutta la boria scema via, a me fa un poco pisciata di cane per segnare il territorio, ma immagino ci sia una spinta spontanea verso una persona che si ha avuto la percezione di poter perdere. Il non sentirti desiderata mi pare ti tenga aperta questa paura. 
Magari non è così, ma qui possiamo interagire solo con te, non con tuo marito per quanto il suo comportamento post tradimento sembra diverso da quello che solitamente si legge. Lui è così cambiato? O in fondo è sempre se stesso?


----------



## Lorena 46 (8 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Da come scrivi sembra sia riluttante anche a toccarti, però qualche messaggio fa hai scritto che avete rapporti. Tu come gli dimostri che lo desideri?
> Ho letto di molte donne che dopo aver scoperto di essere state tradite partono a fare sesso come prima mai, ma dura un tot poi appena la situazione si assesta tutta la boria scema via, a me fa un poco pisciata di cane per segnare il territorio, ma immagino ci sia una spinta spontanea verso una persona che si ha avuto la percezione di poter perdere. Il non sentirti desiderata mi pare ti tenga aperta questa paura.
> Magari non è così, ma qui possiamo interagire solo con te, non con tuo marito per quanto il suo comportamento post tradimento sembra diverso da quello che solitamente si legge. Lui è così cambiato? O in fondo è sempre se stesso?


Diciamo che è proprio questo suo comportamento che non capisco, sembra quasi che lui vuole passare dalla parte della ragione non so per quale motivo, uno ch eha tradito fa di tutto per far capire alla consorte che ha sbagliato e che vuole recuperare tutto, invece qui sono io che mi comporto così, io lo desidero e si capisce, baci carezze quando e a casa e poi a letto ci sto vicino.


----------



## Lorena 46 (8 Giugno 2020)

Lo vedo teso , nel giro di 2 ore ha fatto sali e scendi dalla camera, con la scusa di fumare, e poi alla fine si è addormentato, e oggi la stessa cosa, ma con chi sto con un soprammobile mah


----------



## Gennaro73 (8 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> In che senso?


Pensaci due volte, e il più possibile a mente fredda, prima di fare qualcosa di grosso. 



Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Insomma abbiamo una bella gatta da pelare dio tu che io. Il mio una non la lascia anzi vuole sempre avere ragione anche quando ha torto,e poi mi colpevolizzare su tutto  anche sul tradimento


Eh si. La mia trova sempre una sua logica per giustificarsi su tutto, e colpevolizzare gli altri. 
Una cosa che non capisco ancora a fondo, ma ormai non importa, è perchè se anche intuivo qualcosa, l'ho voluta sposare lo stesso. 
Sostanzialmente credo fosse perchè temevo di trovare solo di peggio, e un pó pensavo di essere la migliore scelta per lei. Entrambe cose sbagliate, ma nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Diciamo che è proprio questo suo comportamento che non capisco, sembra quasi che lui vuole passare dalla parte della ragione non so per quale motivo, uno ch eha tradito fa di tutto per far capire alla consorte che ha sbagliato e che vuole recuperare tutto, invece qui sono io che mi comporto così, io lo desidero e si capisce, baci carezze quando e a casa e poi a letto ci sto vicino.


Prova a pensare alla causa non alla colpa.


----------



## Lorena 46 (8 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Pensaci due volte, e il più possibile a mente fredda, prima di fare qualcosa di grosso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io invece non pensavo fosse così porco, non si è fatto riconoscere subito il tipo che era


----------



## Lorena 46 (8 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Pensaci due volte, e il più possibile a mente fredda, prima di fare qualcosa di grosso.
> Ma qui non c'è niente da pensare se per un a persona è finito tutto, non c'è niente da fare
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny (8 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Si, edho trovato il mio equilibrio, è difficile da spiegare, è come una trombamica del cuore. Ci sono momenti anche di carezze, ma da ambo i lati si sente che la cosa è piú da trombamici (in realtà sono solo io ad essere cambiato, lei era già così ma mi illudevo fosse diversa). Io non credo che mia moglie sia mai stata innamorata in vita sua in senso platonico come succedeva a me, per lei c'era sempre una forte componente carnale a dominare il tutto, altrimenti non ha mai perso troppo tempo con nessuno, infatto era capace di attuare piani alternativi, e farsi toccare da ragazzi che nemmeno le piacevano un granché (per sua stessa ammissione).
> 
> Poi, per mia figlia posso adattarmi tranquillamente. Esistono inoltre attori porno che lo fanno a comando e con sconosciuti, a confronto io sono uno da libro cuore.
> 
> ...


Trombamica non si può sentire, in questo caso.


----------



## danny (8 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Figurati, a me non piace solo il disprezzo. Se ci pensi è piú il modo con il quale lo espongo che i contenuti. Basta cambiare qualche parola qua e la come "trombamica" in "amante", e già divento più tragico. Così sono un pò tragicomico, ma mi va bene, fa bene  a me metterla piú sulla leggera


Un rapporto di trombamicizia implica leggerezza e comunque sincerità.
Non prevede di certo la presenza di rancore o sfiducia.


----------



## Gennaro73 (8 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un rapporto di trombamicizia implica leggerezza e comunque sincerità.
> Non prevede di certo la presenza di rancore o sfiducia.


Ma non fossiliziamoci con i termini. Trombamica è un modo di dire che sottintende nel mio caso che prendo tutto piú alla leggera, infatti rancore non ne ho piú. Fiducia su certi aspetti no, ma su altri che con un trombamico non potrebbero esserci, di fiducia ce n'è. 

È molto piú complesso, ma ci sono ovvi limiti di spiegazione nel dettaglio attraverso un forum, o forse io non ho una gran capacità di sitensi. 

L'importante sono i risultati che ho raggiunto.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Io mi avvicino per dargli un bacio o una carezza, ma sono sempre io a fare il primo passo, lui no non lo fa mai, mi dice sempre mandami via che me ne vado, ma non ti darò un soldo, penserò solamente ai figli, ti fai dare da mangiare da tua madre, lui si fa forte su questa cosa, che sono sola e senza lavoro.


Trova un lavoro


----------



## Tiziana1970 (10 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Diciamo che è proprio questo suo comportamento che non capisco, sembra quasi che lui vuole passare dalla parte della ragione non so per quale motivo, uno ch eha tradito fa di tutto per far capire alla consorte che ha sbagliato e che vuole recuperare tutto, invece qui sono io che mi comporto così, io lo desidero e si capisce, baci carezze quando e a casa e poi a letto ci sto vicino.


Sembra la mia storia sto cercando di perdonarlo, ma va bene solo se non parliamo del tradimento.Non vuole darmi spiegazioni ma alla minima difficoltà (se io mi incazzo) mi ignora per giorni. Facciamo sesso ma lui non è pronto come una volta....Va bene solo se viviamo alla giornata senza parlare di quello che c'è stato e di farsi perdonare manco a parlarne . Quando ha confessato (perché lei minacciava di chiamarmi) mi ha detto che avrebbe fatto qualunque cosa per farsi perdonare.... Adesso sembra mi faccia un piacere a stare con me ...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2020)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> Sembra la mia storia sto cercando di perdonarlo, ma va bene solo se non parliamo del tradimento.Non vuole darmi spiegazioni ma alla minima difficoltà (se io mi incazzo) mi ignora per giorni. Facciamo sesso ma lui non è pronto come una volta....Va bene solo se viviamo alla giornata senza parlare di quello che c'è stato e di farsi perdonare manco a parlarne . Quando ha confessato (perché lei minacciava di chiamarmi) mi ha detto che avrebbe fatto qualunque cosa per farsi perdonare.... Adesso sembra mi faccia un piacere a stare con me ...


Quando ho scoperto il tradimento ci ho pensato a lungo, ma se il vissuto comune non era sufficiente per lui per rispettarmi, ancor di più non era sufficiente per me per perdonare il tradimento.


----------



## Tiziana1970 (10 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando ho scoperto il tradimento ci ho pensato a lungo, ma se il vissuto comune non era sufficiente per lui per rispettarmi, ancor di più non era sufficiente per me per perdonare il tradimento.


Tu non hai perdonato?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Giugno 2020)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> Tu non hai perdonato?


Ma sì.


----------



## mavi1982 (10 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> In effetti


@Gennaro73 mi scarichi cosi?


----------



## Marjanna (10 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sì.


Brunè però se non ricordo male in 48 ore tuo marito era con la valigia fuori dalla porta, e sei divorziata. 
E' un attimo diverso dalla situazione di @Tiziana1970 che sta portando avanti il rapporto, con il marito che pretende che lei non stia a sindacare sul tradimento e se lo faccia scivolare addosso come nulla fosse.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Giugno 2020)

mavi1982 ha detto:


> @Gennaro73 mi scarichi cosi?


Avvieró una selezione, si chiamerà "Gennaro73 got femmena"


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunè però se non ricordo male in 48 ore tuo marito era con la valigia fuori dalla porta, e sei divorziata.
> E' un attimo diverso dalla situazione di @Tiziana1970 che sta portando avanti il rapporto, con il marito che pretende che lei non stia a sindacare sul tradimento e se lo faccia scivolare addosso come nulla fosse.


Certo. Ho perdonato dopo dieci anni.
Nonostante la stupidità del tradimento è ancora uno dei pochi uomini intelligenti che conosca.


----------



## Lorena 46 (11 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Ho perdonato dopo dieci anni.
> Nonostante la stupidità del tradimento è ancora uno dei pochi uomini intelligenti che conosca.


Allora tienitelo stretto


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Allora tienitelo stretto


Siamo divorziati.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Ho perdonato dopo dieci anni.
> Nonostante la stupidità del tradimento è ancora uno dei pochi uomini intelligenti che conosca.


Si dice che sbagliare è umano e perseverare è diabolico, se ha sbagliato una volta sola, potevi dargli un'altra occasione. 

Conosco una donna che si è lasciata col marito, a detta sua perchè trovava il suo lui spento. Non conosco tanti dettagli, (nè se quella è lacrealtà dei fatti), ma so che lei è finita in un paesino sperso a fare la fidanzatina (a 60anni), di un contadino del posto...proprio "vita mondana" al massimo, per una che avrebbe mollato il marito per noia!


----------



## Vera (12 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Si dice che sbagliare è umano e perseverare è diabolico, se ha sbagliato una volta sola, potevi dargli un'altra occasione.
> 
> Conosco una donna che si è lasciata col marito, a detta sua perchè trovava il suo lui spento. Non conosco tanti dettagli, (nè se quella è lacrealtà dei fatti), ma so che lei è finita in un paesino sperso a fare la fidanzatina (a 60anni), di un contadino del posto...proprio "vita mondana" al massimo, per una che avrebbe mollato il marito per noia!


E chi ti dà la certezza che contadino sia sinonimo di noia?


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Giugno 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> E chi ti dà la certezza che contadino sia sinonimo di noia?


In assoluto non ho questa certezza, ma nel caso specifico lei raccontava che la cosa non si smuoveva, e rimanevano sempre fossilizzati, con lui che continuava a 50 anni a vivere con i suoi, e lei nel suo appartamento. Nel caso specifico non si divertiva certo un granchè.


----------



## Martes (12 Giugno 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> In assoluto non ho questa certezza, ma nel caso specifico lei raccontava che la cosa non si smuoveva, e rimanevano sempre fossilizzati, con lui che continuava a 50 anni a vivere con i suoi, e lei nel suo appartamento. Nel caso specifico non si divertiva certo un granchè.


Magari era pure lei una di quelle persone che amano lamentarsi sempre e comunque. Sto notando che sono davvero in gran numero


----------



## Tiziana1970 (12 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo divorziati.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Ho perdonato dopo dieci anni.
> Nonostante la stupidità del tradimento è ancora uno dei pochi uomini intelligenti che conosca.


ecco il mio problema è quello se mi guardò intorno non ce n’è un altro che possa piacermi ... ha tante qualità ed è per quello che nn voglio perderlo anche se sto pensando di lasciarlo andare ... non dà segni di voler ripartire a parte il fatto che è ancora a casa con me !


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2020)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> ecco il mio problema è quello se mi guardò intorno non ce n’è un altro che possa piacermi ... ha tante qualità ed è per quello che nn voglio perderlo anche se sto pensando di lasciarlo andare ... non dà segni di voler ripartire a parte il fatto che è ancora a casa con me !


Gli anni passano mentre si riflette su da farsi.


----------



## Tiziana1970 (12 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli anni passano mentre si riflette su da farsi.


Adesso facciamo il gioco del silenzio sono tre gg ormai . Se continuiamo così si risolverà a breve


----------



## Gennaro73 (12 Giugno 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Magari era pure lei una di quelle persone che amano lamentarsi sempre e comunque. Sto notando che sono davvero in gran numero


Anche questo è vero


----------



## Lorena 46 (19 Giugno 2020)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> Adesso facciamo il gioco del silenzio sono tre gg ormai . Se continuiamo così si risolverà a breve


Tiziana tutto bene?


----------



## Tiziana1970 (19 Giugno 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Tiziana tutto bene?


Mi sto convincendo di meritare di meglio . Dopo il silenzio io ho cercato di nuovo il dialogo , ma secondo me da parte sua non ce n’è più credo voglia la sua indipendenza e a questo punto sono disposta a dargliela. È stato un marito geloso e possessivo ho sempre dipeso in tutto da lui non abbia deciso insieme neanche le vacanze . Penso che a questo punto mi convenga essere libera di fare la mia vita. Oltre al fatto che continua ad avere sul cellulare il suo numero cambia solo il none ( prima my friend, poi passato , adesso la iena ) non mi vuole dare spiegazioni di 4 anni di bugie . Ho perso mio padre mia madre ha avuto problemi di salute e problemi con mia sorella che la assisteva poi è mancata anche mia mamma e in tutto questo lui si è solo occupato delle ma figlie e nn di me. Mi accusa di averlo trascurato intanto sono io che ho lasciato la mia città per seguirlo in Piemonte e lui che mi aveva detto che sarebbe stato la mia famiglia nel momento del bisogno mi ha abbandonato . Oltre ad avermi mancato di rispetto più volte . Mi sono occupata selle ns figlie e lui flirtava apertamente con altre donne anche in mia presenza . Ora il tradimento. Mi viene il dubbio che mentre io ero presa dalle bimbe lui facesse altro nascondendosi dietro al lavoro che lo impegnava tantissimo. Penso nn ci sia più niente da recuperare se nn il mio amor proprio. Sono una bella ragazza nonostante i quasi 50 posso rifarmi una vita da sola o con qualcuno che mi apprezzi veramente !


----------



## Lorena 46 (19 Giugno 2020)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> Mi sto convincendo di meritare di meglio . Dopo il silenzio io ho cercato di nuovo il dialogo , ma secondo me da parte sua non ce n’è più credo voglia la sua indipendenza e a questo punto sono disposta a dargliela. È stato un marito geloso e possessivo ho sempre dipeso in tutto da lui non abbia deciso insieme neanche le vacanze . Penso che a questo punto mi convenga essere libera di fare la mia vita. Oltre al fatto che continua ad avere sul cellulare il suo numero cambia solo il none ( prima my friend, poi passato , adesso la iena ) non mi vuole dare spiegazioni di 4 anni di bugie . Ho perso mio padre mia madre ha avuto problemi di salute e problemi con mia sorella che la assisteva poi è mancata anche mia mamma e in tutto questo lui si è solo occupato delle ma figlie e nn di me. Mi accusa di averlo trascurato intanto sono io che ho lasciato la mia città per seguirlo in Piemonte e lui che mi aveva detto che sarebbe stato la mia famiglia nel momento del bisogno mi ha abbandonato . Oltre ad avermi mancato di rispetto più volte . Mi sono occupata selle ns figlie e lui flirtava apertamente con altre donne anche in mia presenza . Ora il tradimento. Mi viene il dubbio che mentre io ero presa dalle bimbe lui facesse altro nascondendosi dietro al lavoro che lo impegnava tantissimo. Penso nn ci sia più niente da recuperare se nn il mio amor proprio. Sono una bella ragazza nonostante i quasi 50 posso rifarmi una vita da sola o con qualcuno che mi apprezzi veramente !


Ti auguro il meglio Tiziana, che tu possa trovare qualcuno che ti ami veramente,un'abbraccio.


----------



## Tiziana1970 (19 Giugno 2020)

Prima di tutto devi amarmi io


----------



## Lara3 (19 Giugno 2020)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> Mi sto convincendo di meritare di meglio . Dopo il silenzio io ho cercato di nuovo il dialogo , ma secondo me da parte sua non ce n’è più credo voglia la sua indipendenza e a questo punto sono disposta a dargliela. È stato un marito geloso e possessivo ho sempre dipeso in tutto da lui non abbia deciso insieme neanche le vacanze . Penso che a questo punto mi convenga essere libera di fare la mia vita. Oltre al fatto che continua ad avere sul cellulare il suo numero cambia solo il none ( prima my friend, poi passato , adesso la iena ) non mi vuole dare spiegazioni di 4 anni di bugie . Ho perso mio padre mia madre ha avuto problemi di salute e problemi con mia sorella che la assisteva poi è mancata anche mia mamma e in tutto questo lui si è solo occupato delle ma figlie e nn di me. Mi accusa di averlo trascurato intanto sono io che ho lasciato la mia città per seguirlo in Piemonte e lui che mi aveva detto che sarebbe stato la mia famiglia nel momento del bisogno mi ha abbandonato . Oltre ad avermi mancato di rispetto più volte . Mi sono occupata selle ns figlie e lui flirtava apertamente con altre donne anche in mia presenza . Ora il tradimento. Mi viene il dubbio che mentre io ero presa dalle bimbe lui facesse altro nascondendosi dietro al lavoro che lo impegnava tantissimo. Penso nn ci sia più niente da recuperare se nn il mio amor proprio. Sono una bella ragazza nonostante i quasi 50 posso rifarmi una vita da sola o con qualcuno che mi apprezzi veramente !


Sai , continuando a vivere con una persona che ti ha molto delusa e ferita, arriva un momento in cui ti rendi conto che NON VUOI PIÙ continuare. Che è impossibile. Istinto di sopravvivenza. Se ti vuoi bene. Tanti auguri


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2020)

Tiziana1970 ha detto:


> Mi sto convincendo di meritare di meglio . Dopo il silenzio io ho cercato di nuovo il dialogo , ma secondo me da parte sua non ce n’è più credo voglia la sua indipendenza e a questo punto sono disposta a dargliela. È stato un marito geloso e possessivo ho sempre dipeso in tutto da lui non abbia deciso insieme neanche le vacanze . Penso che a questo punto mi convenga essere libera di fare la mia vita. Oltre al fatto che continua ad avere sul cellulare il suo numero cambia solo il none ( prima my friend, poi passato , adesso la iena ) non mi vuole dare spiegazioni di 4 anni di bugie . Ho perso mio padre mia madre ha avuto problemi di salute e problemi con mia sorella che la assisteva poi è mancata anche mia mamma e in tutto questo lui si è solo occupato delle ma figlie e nn di me. Mi accusa di averlo trascurato intanto sono io che ho lasciato la mia città per seguirlo in Piemonte e lui che mi aveva detto che sarebbe stato la mia famiglia nel momento del bisogno mi ha abbandonato . Oltre ad avermi mancato di rispetto più volte . Mi sono occupata selle ns figlie e lui flirtava apertamente con altre donne anche in mia presenza . Ora il tradimento. Mi viene il dubbio che mentre io ero presa dalle bimbe lui facesse altro nascondendosi dietro al lavoro che lo impegnava tantissimo. Penso nn ci sia più niente da recuperare se nn il mio amor proprio. Sono una bella ragazza nonostante i quasi 50 posso rifarmi una vita da sola o con qualcuno che mi apprezzi veramente !


Però ragazza non si può leggere


----------



## Tiziana1970 (19 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ragazza non si può leggere


hai ragione ho la sindrome di Peter Pan anche io


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Giugno 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ragazza non si può leggere


sei spietata


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2020)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> sei spietata


Io ho smesso di definirmi ragazza a 33 anni. 
A cinquant’anni ci si può creare un’altra vita, ma non da ragazza.


----------



## Pazzesco (22 Febbraio 2021)

In questi mesetti all'estero ho preso 10kg!
Chi ha fatto meglio?


----------



## ionio36 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ho scelto questo titolo e questo nick perchè non faccio altro che ripetermelo. Scoprire che mia moglie mi ha tradito è pazzesco.
> 
> E' anche pazzeco che mi sia iscritto a questo forum e pazzesco che abbia trovato un riscontro in tutti quasi tutti i messaggi che ho letto, di un fiato.
> 
> ...


Solo la fantasia è prevedibile. La realtà invece è folle!


----------



## ionio36 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Sei in compagnia qui, non sei solo. Noi se possiamo, ci confronteremo e magari puoi pensare di essere meno solo. Un amico/a virtuale non deve necessariamente avere vissuto il tradimento in prima persona!


----------



## oriente70 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> In questi mesetti all'estero ho preso 10kg!
> Chi ha fatto meglio?


Sicuro qualcuno li ha trovati


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Febbraio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sicuro qualcuno li ha trovati


Preso....non perso..... sicuramente sarebbe stato più contento


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Febbraio 2021)

Quello che mai comprenderò degli infedeli sgamati e’ perché si scusano.
Cioè mica hai tamponato un auto o dato un calcio ad uno mentre tiravi il pallone.
Ecco le scuse non le ho mai comprese.
Che poi cosa c’è da scusare? Una o uno che si organizza scientemente la vita per averne un’altra di vita di nascosto sciegliendo quindi a monte il proprio matrimonio cosa ha da venire perdonato o scusato?
Perche tu sai bene che chi tradisce ha già scelto, di rimanere sposato, diversamente andrebbe da un legale.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quello che mai comprenderò degli infedeli sgamati e’ perché si scusano.
> Cioè mica hai tamponato un auto o dato un calcio ad uno mentre tiravi il pallone.
> Ecco le scuse non le ho mai comprese.
> Che poi cosa c’è da scusare? Una o uno che si organizza scientemente la vita per averne un’altra di vita di nascosto sciegliendo quindi a monte il proprio matrimonio cosa ha da venire perdonato o scusato?
> Perche tu sai bene che chi tradisce ha già scelto, di rimanere sposato, diversamente andrebbe da un legale.


GaC! 
Ma il tradito lo sa che il traditore ha già scelto, esattamente come ha scelto di restare in ditta chi sottrae denaro dalla cassa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quello che mai comprenderò degli infedeli sgamati e’ perché si scusano.
> Cioè mica hai tamponato un auto o dato un calcio ad uno mentre tiravi il pallone.
> Ecco le scuse non le ho mai comprese.
> Che poi cosa c’è da scusare? Una o uno che si organizza scientemente la vita per averne un’altra di vita di nascosto sciegliendo quindi a monte il proprio matrimonio cosa ha da venire perdonato o scusato?
> Perche tu sai bene che chi tradisce ha già scelto, di rimanere sposato, diversamente andrebbe da un legale.


Beh belin...
Venissi sgamata...chiederei scusa....cazz non posso certo dire a mio marito...ti ho tradito...ma cmq ho scelto il matrimonio...
Onestamente...
È ovvio che io abbia scelto il matrimonio...ma ... dovrò fornire una spiegazione...e la parola scusa... uscirà in automatico...
Mica posso digli... tesoro ti amo...
Ma mi piace anche....tizio o Caio...o farci sesso come se non ci fosse un domani...o magari sono un po'innamorata anche di lui....(o lo sono stata...)
(


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Febbraio 2021)

Al limite ma proprio al limite devi chiedere scusa per esserti fatta sgamare, perché non sei stata capace di proteggere il tuo matrimonio a cui dici di tenere, dalle tue velleità sentimentalsessuali.
Ecco si, su questo ci si deve scusare, perché venire sgamati non lo si può prevedere.
Saltare da un letto allaltro invece si, lo si prevede e lo si organizza quindi non è frutto di un errore di cui scusarsi.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> GaC!
> Ma il tradito lo sa che il traditore ha già scelto, esattamente come ha scelto di restare in ditta chi sottrae denaro dalla cassa.


Mica tutti, alcuni e te lo do per certo perché altrove ho letto più volte che i coniugi traditi si sentono in competizioni con gli amanti dei loro coniugi. Come se fosse una gara a farsi scegliere.
L‘infedele ha già scelto, diversamente sarebbe un separando.
Cosa vuol dire GAC?


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al limite ma proprio al limite devi chiedere scusa per esserti fatta sgamare, perché non sei stata capace di proteggere il tuo matrimonio a cui dici di tenere, dalle tue velleità sentimentalsessuali.
> Ecco si, su questo ci si deve scusare, perché venire sgamati non lo si può prevedere.
> Saltare da un letto allaltro invece si, lo si prevede e lo si organizza quindi non è frutto di un errore di cui scusarsi.


Ma mica ci si scusa perché è un errore. 

Ci si scusa perchè, fatto salvo le situazioni come la tua in cui si ammette più o meno esplicitamente la presenza di uno o più diversivi fuori, si tradisce consapevolmente un patto, si mente, si occulta una parte importante di sé, si decide unilateralmente di esporre al rischio (che non è mai zero) la propria relazione e quanto costruito, si ferisce qualcuno a cui (in teoria) vuoi bene.
Certo ci si può scusare anche di essere stati pirla a farsi sgamare, ma di tutte le scuse, se permetti, è un po’ il meno..

Scusarsi non significa rinnegare niente. 
A me non è capitato, però succede che trovarsi di fronte al dolore causato e alle macerie della detonazione sia una specie di shock anche per il traditore che porta a mettere in discussione tante scelte, magari fatte col sangue non propriamente al cervello.

Di bruschi risvegli ce ne sono stati.
Come anche di gente che si è invece incazzata perché, scoperta, non poteva più viversi il rapporto con l’amante .

C’è di tutto a questo mondo.


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (23 Febbraio 2021)

Ciao, sono un nuovo lettore di questo forum.  Mi sento anche io di far parte di questo mondo e riguardo alle scuse... beh penso che sia solo il minimo che che un traditore debba fare.. ma la cosa più importante da fare è cambiare nei fatti il proprio comportamento. Altrimenti lè scuse non servono a nulla. E poi... tanta umiltà.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mica tutti, alcuni e te lo do per certo perché altrove ho letto più volte che i coniugi traditi si sentono in competizioni con gli amanti dei loro coniugi. Come se fosse una gara a farsi scegliere.
> L‘infedele ha già scelto, diversamente sarebbe un separando.
> Cosa vuol dire GAC?


Grazie al Cazzo

Poi il tradito si domanda perché mettere in pericolo una cosa importante che si è scelta per un po’ di divertimento.


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Ciao, sono un nuovo lettore di questo forum.  Mi sento anche io di far parte di questo mondo e riguardo alle scuse... beh penso che sia solo il minimo che che un traditore debba fare.. ma la cosa più importante da fare è cambiare nei fatti il proprio comportamento. Altrimenti lè scuse non servono a nulla. E poi... tanta umiltà.


insomma sei un tradito?


----------



## Vera (24 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quello che mai comprenderò degli infedeli sgamati e’ perché si scusano.
> Cioè mica hai tamponato un auto o dato un calcio ad uno mentre tiravi il pallone.
> Ecco le scuse non le ho mai comprese.
> Che poi cosa c’è da scusare? Una o uno che si organizza scientemente la vita per averne un’altra di vita di nascosto sciegliendo quindi a monte il proprio matrimonio cosa ha da venire perdonato o scusato?
> Perche tu sai bene che chi tradisce ha già scelto, di rimanere sposato, diversamente andrebbe da un legale.


Ma tu dici questo perché tua moglie, da quanto ci hai detto, sa. È lei che ha scelto di stare ugualmente con te, è diverso. Altrimenti dal legale ci sarebbe andata lei.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Preso....non perso..... sicuramente sarebbe stato più contento


Cacchio o mi metto gli occhiali o compro uno smartphone più grande ....


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Cacchio o mi metto gli occhiali o compro uno smartphone più grande ....


Un 40 pollici


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma mica ci si scusa perché è un errore.
> 
> Ci si scusa perchè, fatto salvo le situazioni come la tua in cui si ammette più o meno esplicitamente la presenza di uno o più diversivi fuori, si tradisce consapevolmente un patto, si mente, si occulta una parte importante di sé, si decide unilateralmente di esporre al rischio (che non è mai zero) la propria relazione e quanto costruito, si ferisce qualcuno a cui (in teoria) vuoi bene.
> Certo ci si può scusare anche di essere stati pirla a farsi sgamare, ma di tutte le scuse, se permetti, è un po’ il meno..
> ...


Tipo scusa cara non ho fatto apposta.
Scusa amore non pensavo ne avresti sofferto.
Scusa caro non volevo mica farti del male.

Spero a me non si porgano mai certe scuse, risponderei con la violenza, alla quale sulle donne sono quasi sempre contrario.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma tu dici questo perché tua moglie, da quanto ci hai detto, sa. È lei che ha scelto di stare ugualmente con te, è diverso. Altrimenti dal legale ci sarebbe andata lei.


Io dico questo perché un corno o una serie di corna reiterate, organizzate, perpetrate, volute, pianificate, non possono essere oggetto di scuse, bensì  di sparizione in silenzio con la coda tra le gambe.


----------



## Lostris (24 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tipo scusa cara non ho fatto apposta.
> Scusa amore non pensavo ne avresti sofferto.
> Scusa caro non volevo mica farti del male.
> 
> Spero a me non si porgano mai certe scuse, risponderei con la violenza, alla quale sulle donne sono quasi sempre contrario.


Non hai capito una mazza di quello che ho detto.
Pazienza


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Ciao, sono un nuovo lettore di questo forum.  Mi sento anche io di far parte di questo mondo e riguardo alle scuse... beh penso che sia solo il minimo che che un traditore debba fare.. ma la cosa più importante da fare è cambiare nei fatti il proprio comportamento. Altrimenti lè scuse non servono a nulla. E poi... tanta umiltà.


La stessa umiltà impiegata un mercoledi mattina in una camera di motel mentre il coniuge ci credeva in ufficio? E poi con un “scusa amore sono umile ripartiamo amo solo te ho sbagliato non pensavo che e bla bla bla” si sistema tutto?
A pensarla così, tanti coniugi le corna se le meritano proprio.
Quando mia cognata ha cattato uno dei miei fratelli, gli ha fatto recapitare direttamente una lettera dallavvocato altro che sentire scuse.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non hai capito una mazza di quello che ho detto.
> Pazienza


Pazienza lo dico io.
Chi ragiona così le corna se le merita tutte.
Che nello specifico non parlo di te ma del tuo ragionamento.
Nella mia testa ci sono alcuni fenomeni per i quali scusarsi è oltremodo ridicolo.
Piuttosto che scusarti, sdebitati del danno che mi hai fatto facendoti sgamare, coione.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Al limite ma proprio al limite devi chiedere scusa per esserti fatta sgamare, perché non sei stata capace di proteggere il tuo matrimonio a cui dici di tenere, dalle tue velleità sentimentalsessuali.
> Ecco si, su questo ci si deve scusare, perché venire sgamati non lo si può prevedere.
> Saltare da un letto allaltro invece si, lo si prevede e lo si organizza quindi non è frutto di un errore di cui scusarsi.


Punti di vista....
Cmq si si prevede di avere un amante e bisogna stare attenti....questo ormai lo so...
E spero di non farmi mai beccare...anche perché non salto da una parte all' altra...
E ci tengo al matrimonio


----------



## Lostris (24 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pazienza lo dico io.
> Chi ragiona così le corna se le merita tutte.
> Che nello specifico non parlo di te ma del tuo ragionamento.
> Nella mia testa ci sono alcuni fenomeni per i quali scusarsi è oltremodo ridicolo.
> Piuttosto che scusarti, sdebitati del danno che mi hai fatto facendoti sgamare, coione.


Tu vedi le scuse nel significato univoco “Non l’ho fatto apposta”.
Certo che in questo modo sono una cazzata.

Io parlo d’altro.


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (24 Febbraio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma sei un tradito?


No. In realtà sono stato io a tradire. Ma non sono mai stato scoperto. Ora è finitanto la mia storia parallela,  ma se mi avesse sgamato avrei sicuramente chiesto scusa e avrei fatto di tutto per farmi perdonare cambiando la mia vita. Sapevo di fare una cosa "sbagliata" x il nostro rapporto di coppia e sapevo che se scoperto sarebbero dovute cambiare delle cose. E tra queste il mio comportamento.  Ecco perché ho parlato di umiltà. Avrei dovuto diventare umile e cambiare. 

Sto parlando in teoria. Ovviamente. 
Sono pensieri e idee che condivido. 
Non penso comunque di avere la verita  in tasca.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Febbraio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tu vedi le scuse nel significato univoco “Non l’ho fatto apposta”.
> Certo che in questo modo sono una cazzata.
> 
> Io parlo d’altro.


...pazienza...


----------



## Vera (24 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io dico questo perché un corno o una serie di corna reiterate, organizzate, perpetrate, volute, pianificate, non possono essere oggetto di scuse, bensì  di sparizione in silenzio con la coda tra le gambe.


Io non mi riferivo alle scuse. Su quelle sono d'accordo. Più mi si chiedeva scusa, più mi incazzavo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Punti di vista....
> Cmq si si prevede di avere un amante e bisogna stare attenti....questo ormai lo so...
> E spero di non farmi mai beccare...anche perché non salto da una parte all' altra...
> E ci tengo al matrimonio


Si chiama pensiero magico.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un 40 pollici


Curvo  così non da fastidio in tasca


----------



## ologramma (24 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Punti di vista....
> Cmq si si prevede di avere un amante e bisogna stare attenti....questo ormai lo so...
> E spero di non farmi mai beccare...anche perché non salto da una parte all' altra...
> *E ci tengo al matrimonio*


stesso ragionamento mio , ti ho quotato prima e lo faccio ora , poi 75 mi piace  mi ricorda una grande trasformazione  mia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> stesso ragionamento mio , ti ho quotato prima e lo faccio ora , poi 75 mi piace  mi ricorda una grande trasformazione  mia


Sempre carinissimo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Curvo  così non da fastidio in tasca


Ovvio


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non mi riferivo alle scuse. Su quelle sono d'accordo. Più mi si chiedeva scusa, più mi incazzavo.


Ecco...ogni tanto ci capiamo.


----------



## Vera (24 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ecco...ogni tanto ci capiamo.


Ogni tanto. Non esagerare, è la prima volta


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Febbraio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ogni tanto. Non esagerare, è la prima volta


Beh no, anche quando ti ho visto le tette ti ho capita.


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> No. In realtà sono stato io a tradire. Ma non sono mai stato scoperto. Ora è finitanto la mia storia parallela,  ma se mi avesse sgamato avrei sicuramente chiesto scusa e avrei fatto di tutto per farmi perdonare cambiando la mia vita. Sapevo di fare una cosa "sbagliata" x il nostro rapporto di coppia e sapevo che se scoperto sarebbero dovute cambiare delle cose. E tra queste il mio comportamento.  Ecco perché ho parlato di umiltà. Avrei dovuto diventare umile e cambiare.
> 
> Sto parlando in teoria. Ovviamente.
> Sono pensieri e idee che condivido.
> Non penso comunque di avere la verita  in tasca.


Ma adesso ti comporterai come se ti avesse scoperto?


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (25 Febbraio 2021)

No. Mi sto comportando come sempre, cioè Sto cercando di non farle mancare nulla di quello che le ho sempre dato. Sono sempre stato convinto del mio matrimonio e del rapporto con mia moglie. Il tradimento nel mio caso è stato un qualcosa in più.


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> No. Mi sto comportando come sempre, cioè Sto cercando di non farle mancare nulla di quello che le ho sempre dato. Sono sempre stato convinto del mio matrimonio e del rapporto con mia moglie. Il tradimento nel mio caso è stato un qualcosa in più.


Quindi continui a cornificarla


----------



## Vera (25 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh no, anche quando ti ho visto le tette ti ho capita.


Se le hai viste sei proprio bravo


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (25 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Quindi continui a cornificarla


Ora no.
Non credo che si sempre costante l'atto di cornificazione.  
Solo xchè l'hai fatto è lo hai scelto una volta non è detto che tu lo debba x forza rifare.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Ora no.
> Non credo che si sempre costante l'atto di cornificazione.
> Solo xchè l'hai fatto è lo hai scelto una volta non è detto che tu lo debba x forza rifare.


Come valuti il tuo tradimento nella tua auto narrazione della vita


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (25 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come valuti il tuo tradimento nella tua auto narrazione della vita


Non l'ho cercato. È stata come una scarica di adrenalina improvvisa. Ci siamo innamorati, una fiammata di intensi incontri. Entrambi sposati con figli. Ci conoscevamo da anni ma mai avremmo pensato di condividere una fase della nostra vita. Io credo che tutto sia nato comunque da un vuoto che entrambi avevamo. C'è lo siamo dett: mia moglie in quel periodo vedeva solo i figli e il suo lui troppo preso dal lavoro e dalla Mountain bike.
Avevamo entrambi bisogno di affetto e di coccole. 
Sono convinto che quasi sempre i tradimenti abbiano origine da queste mancanze.

Viviamo nello stesso paese, ci vediamo ci salutiamo e se capita parliamo siamo rimasti amici. Siamo contenti x quello che abbiamo vissuto. Posso dire che è stata un'esperienza straordinaria. Ma ora è finita e va bene così


----------



## ionio36 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Non l'ho cercato. È stata come una scarica di adrenalina improvvisa. Ci siamo innamorati, una fiammata di intensi incontri. Entrambi sposati con figli. Ci conoscevamo da anni ma mai avremmo pensato di condividere una fase della nostra vita. Io credo che tutto sia nato comunque da un vuoto che entrambi avevamo. C'è lo siamo dett: mia moglie in quel periodo vedeva solo i figli e il suo lui troppo preso dal lavoro e dalla Mountain bike.
> Avevamo entrambi bisogno di affetto e di coccole.
> Sono convinto che quasi sempre i tradimenti abbiano origine da queste mancanze.
> 
> Viviamo nello stesso paese, ci vediamo ci salutiamo e se capita parliamo siamo rimasti amici. Siamo contenti x quello che abbiamo vissuto. Posso dire che è stata un'esperienza straordinaria. Ma ora è finita e va bene così


Solo un Po' di amicizia con benefit


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (25 Febbraio 2021)

è molto sintetica come sintesi ma direi che più o meno è così.
Possiamo dire che ci siamo conosciuti molto bene...


----------



## Lara3 (25 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Non l'ho cercato. È stata come una scarica di adrenalina improvvisa. Ci siamo innamorati, una fiammata di intensi incontri. Entrambi sposati con figli. Ci conoscevamo da anni ma mai avremmo pensato di condividere una fase della nostra vita. Io credo che tutto sia nato comunque da un vuoto che entrambi avevamo. C'è lo siamo dett: mia moglie in quel periodo vedeva solo i figli e il suo lui troppo preso dal lavoro e dalla Mountain bike.
> Avevamo entrambi bisogno di affetto e di coccole.
> Sono convinto che quasi sempre i tradimenti abbiano origine da queste mancanze.
> 
> Viviamo nello stesso paese, ci vediamo ci salutiamo e se capita parliamo siamo rimasti amici. Siamo contenti x quello che abbiamo vissuto. Posso dire che è stata un'esperienza straordinaria. Ma ora è finita e va bene così


Perché è finita ?
Quanto è durata ?


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (25 Febbraio 2021)

Si si è finita.
È durata quasi un anno



Lara3 ha detto:


> Perché è finita ?
> Quanto è durata ?


Beh è finita x una serie di circostanze e impegni lavorativi. I tempi erano diventati troppo stretti e poi forse è stato proprio come quando ci si innamora :: grandi entusiasmi nel primo periodo,  poi se non ci sono altri programmi x il futuro. .. Il sesso non può essere l'unico collante. Non c'era più il bisogno di ginnastica sensuale

O comunque quei bisogni iniziali forse a poco a poco sono stati riempiti.


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Non l'ho cercato. È stata come una scarica di adrenalina improvvisa. Ci siamo innamorati, una fiammata di intensi incontri. Entrambi sposati con figli. Ci conoscevamo da anni ma mai avremmo pensato di condividere una fase della nostra vita. Io credo che tutto sia nato comunque da un vuoto che entrambi avevamo. C'è lo siamo dett: mia moglie in quel periodo vedeva solo i figli e il suo lui troppo preso dal lavoro e dalla Mountain bike.
> Avevamo entrambi bisogno di affetto e di coccole.
> Sono convinto che quasi sempre i tradimenti abbiano origine da queste mancanze.
> 
> Viviamo nello stesso paese, ci vediamo ci salutiamo e se capita parliamo siamo rimasti amici. Siamo contenti x quello che abbiamo vissuto. Posso dire che è stata un'esperienza straordinaria. Ma ora è finita e va bene così


 le mancanze sono spesso( non sempre) origine di molti tradimenti se mi guardò intorno nelle coppie che ancora resisotno a parte mia sorella vedo uomini preso da ogni sorta di interessi e donne lamentose
Forse dovrebbero iniziare ad avere interessi pure loro invece che farsi fagocitare dalla casa e dai figli 
No ?? Io ad es nel matrimonio mi lamentavo spesso che lui fosse assente e anche sentire sempre sta tiritera a cosa portava ? A nulla 

ora che sono cresciuta e ho capito ho i miei spazi e ne beneficiamo tutti
Anche vero che qnd hai bimbi piccoli che tempo vuoi trovare o meglio io stavo bene con loro non andava al tennis x dire s e potevo stare al parco giochi mi veniva naturale 
Boh che casino la vita di coppia forse è innaturale stare insieme bene sempre


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (25 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> le mancanze sono spesso( non sempre) origine di molti tradimenti se mi guardò intorno nelle coppie che ancora resisotno a parte mia sorella vedo uomini preso da ogni sorta di interessi e donne lamentose
> Forse dovrebbero iniziare ad avere interessi pure loro invece che farsi fagocitare dalla casa e dai figli
> No ?? Io ad es nel matrimonio mi lamentavo spesso che lui fosse assente e anche sentire sempre sta tiritera a cosa portava ? A nulla
> 
> ...


Beh sicuramente è difficile! !! Ma quello che a noi ha aiutato a stare insieme e non mollare mai sono stati i nostri programmi,  i nostri progetti.  Senza progettualità ci si perde nei propri egoismi, si vedono solo le proprie esigenze. 
Hai fatto bene a prendere i tuoi spazi, tutti ne abbiamo bisogno, ma poi si torna in casa e si parla di quello che faremo domani.


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Beh sicuramente è difficile! !! Ma quello che a noi ha aiutato a stare insieme e non mollare mai sono stati i nostri programmi,  i nostri progetti.  Senza progettualità ci si perde nei propri egoismi, si vedono solo le proprie esigenze.
> Hai fatto bene a prendere i tuoi spazi, tutti ne abbiamo bisogno, ma poi si torna in casa e si parla di quello che faremo domani.


 E a noi quell aspetto li e' saltato o melgio idea era vado faccio carriera e torno ( in parole povere ) 
Nel mentre e stato un delirio lui che seocndo
Me da solo è impazzito e io sola qui impazzita pure 
A me mancava che non si facesse sentire vicino a lui dava fastidio che io mi lamentassi solo
Andiamo più d accordo adesso io nn ho più aspettative verso di lui di consegue non rompo lui non si sente attaccato ecc

x amore dein ragazzi andiamo d'accordo ma ho capito che ho sbagliato tipologiadi uomo troppo freddo ed egoista
Amen andata


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (25 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> E a noi quell aspetto li e' saltato o melgio idea era vado faccio carriera e torno ( in parole povere )
> Nel mentre e stato un delirio lui che seocndo
> Me da solo è impazzito e io sola qui impazzita pure
> A me mancava che non si facesse sentire vicino a lui dava fastidio che io mi lamentassi solo
> ...


Purtroppo a certi percorsi non c'è rimedio.
Però forse qualcosa in lui di buono c'è. Se l'hai scelto in qualcosa ti è piaciuto. Riparti da li.
Vi siete traditi? A vicenda? O solo tu?


----------



## Carola (25 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Purtroppo a certi percorsi non c'è rimedio.
> Però forse qualcosa in lui di buono c'è. Se l'hai scelto in qualcosa ti è piaciuto. Riparti da li.
> Vi siete traditi? A vicenda? O solo tu?


siamo già separati e io ho un compagno e lui ne ha molte


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Non l'ho cercato. È stata come una scarica di adrenalina improvvisa. Ci siamo innamorati, una fiammata di intensi incontri. Entrambi sposati con figli. Ci conoscevamo da anni ma mai avremmo pensato di condividere una fase della nostra vita. Io credo che tutto sia nato comunque da un vuoto che entrambi avevamo. C'è lo siamo dett: mia moglie in quel periodo vedeva solo i figli e il suo lui troppo preso dal lavoro e dalla Mountain bike.
> Avevamo entrambi bisogno di affetto e di coccole.
> Sono convinto che quasi sempre i tradimenti abbiano origine da queste mancanze.
> 
> Viviamo nello stesso paese, ci vediamo ci salutiamo e se capita parliamo siamo rimasti amici. Siamo contenti x quello che abbiamo vissuto. Posso dire che è stata un'esperienza straordinaria. Ma ora è finita e va bene così


Quindi è stata una vacanza.


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (25 Febbraio 2021)

Di solito si pensa alle vacanze come a qualcosa di positivo,  di rigenerante. 
Tu lo vedi in questo senso? 
X me di sicuro non è stato stancante


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Di solito si pensa alle vacanze come a qualcosa di positivo,  di rigenerante.
> Tu lo vedi in questo senso?
> X me di sicuro non è stato stancante


Ho interpretato quello che hai detto tu. 
Mi hai confermato che avevo capito bene.
Per una vacanza o fa star bene o si sta a casa


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (26 Febbraio 2021)

Io è da poco che sono qui. Ma ti che esperienzè hai avuto? Se posso?


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (26 Febbraio 2021)

Ti =tu

Maledetto T9 ...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Io è da poco che sono qui. Ma ti che esperienzè hai avuto? Se posso?


Forum


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (26 Febbraio 2021)

Quindi mai tradito e mai stata tradita 
E neanche mai pensato di farlo?? 

Allora sei una psicologa!!


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Ti =tu
> 
> Maledetto T9 ...


Ah...pensavo fosse dialetto milanese


----------



## ologramma (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> siamo già separati e io ho un compagno e *lui ne ha molte*


ridi eh  , allora mi chiedo , detto da te , che il sesso non lo voleva fare se non in sporadiche volte , scusa sempre fuori, non è che non lo attizzavi più?


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ridi eh  , allora mi chiedo , detto da te , che il sesso non lo voleva fare se non in sporadiche volte , scusa sempre fuori, non è che non lo attizzavi più?


può darsi
 diciamo che ha storie ma non vuole legarsi  appena una fa qualche cenno di stringere le fila lui si ritira 
Vi dico solo che una mi ha addirittura contatta via Facebook perche disperata dicendomi anche lui ama ancora te e io ero gelosa no va be piantandomi una filippica 

comunque ci può stare olo  caro e quidni meglio  scoprirlo prima e rifarsi  uan vita che finire cornuta da nonna comunque 

Cornuta a 60 anni mi avrebbe devastata a 40/50 se lo avessi beccato ha un altro sapore non so ti vedi ancora in tempo a rifarti una vita 
L anica  di mia mamma lo ha beccato a 68 rendetevi  conto e con chi ?? Con la figlia della portinaia del loro stabile no va be

inoltre donna di altri tempi tipo ologramma sostiene teneva bene case si è spaccata la schiena x anni x tutti rifiutando anche un lavoro in un liceo piu distante perche il signorino marito riteneva  fosse poco conciliabile con gestione figli me li ricordo come fosse ieri in montagna che neparlavano tra adulti e mia madre ch ele diceva svegliati

ah il tipo adesso che è stata sgamato dice che era x sesso solo sesso
Ora è relegato in campagna a 70 anni suonati 
Comunque io mi ricordo le occhiate che lanciava a me e alle mie amiche delle ta di sua figlia ma dai x me un Porco e invecchiando è solo che peggiorato !!

Ah il mio ex ha dalla sua oltre il grano  che è davvero bello Brunttta aveva visto  uan foto  ti ricordi  brunetta ?? Quidni le cascano come pere cotte le tipe tra le braccia questo da semore   !! 
tutit a dir.ci ancora adesso che belli  che eravate sembravate una  coppia d a cinema e come le coppie da cinema siamo saltati !

Comunque sto sesso sono piena di amiche e coppie che non lo fanno più non so davvero come possa essere che da sesso sfrenato x anni poi si faccia sta fine noi lo facevamo ovunque e
Sempre prima dei figli 
Ma tantissime amiche anche 

poi ci sono I mariti ancora accesi  ma lo sono un po' con tutte il li vedo cazzo dai sempre con il pipino all erta quasi imbarazzanti senza contare conoscenti che mi hanno scritto su Facebook robe che s e potessi farvele vedere da morirci

ma na via di mezzo no ?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Quindi mai tradito e mai stata tradita
> E neanche mai pensato di farlo??
> 
> Allora sei una psicologa!!


Sono stata tradita.
Ma la varietà delle esperienze del forum è enorme.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ah il mio ex ha dalla sua oltre il grano  che è davvero bello Brunttta aveva visto  uan foto  ti ricordi  brunetta ?? Quidni le cascano come pere cotte le tipe tra le braccia questo da semore   !!
> tutit a dir.ci ancora adesso che belli  che eravate sembravate una  coppia d a cinema e come le coppie da cinema siamo saltati !
> 
> Comunque sto sesso sono piena di amiche e coppie che non lo fanno più non so davvero come possa essere che da sesso sfrenato x anni poi si faccia sta fine noi lo facevamo ovunque e
> ...


Sì, voi proprio belli.
Le ragioni della eccitazione però sono misteriose.
Ci si augura che almeno all’inizio si faccia sempre e ovunque.
Però non ho idea del perché alcune persone soffrano di calo della libido così importante.
Resta che cosa gira nella testa delle persone quando si eccitano non è cosa nota.


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, voi proprio belli.
> Le ragioni della eccitazione però sono misteriose.
> Ci si augura che almeno all’inizio si faccia sempre e ovunque.
> Però non ho idea del perché alcune persone soffrano di calo della libido così importante.
> Resta che cosa gira nella testa delle persone quando si eccitano non è cosa nota.


Io so cosa era capitato a me 
Con tre bimbi piccoli ammetto che non ero più così presa da lui e anzi ero completamente assorbita dal mio essere mamma forse li ho sbagliato ma all epoca mi sembrava molto naturale dedicarmi a loro e ammetto che L sera arrivavo abbastanza piegata 
Ho allattato tutti e tre e anche quello mi faceva sentire poco attraente con ste super tette che facevano anche male insomma ..

qnd lo raggiunsi nel posto dove era andato ad es ero dimagrita tanto e mi sentivo di nuovo decente perche con prima gravidanza avevo preso qualcosa tipo 19 kg mai pers del tutto avendone avute altr due a poca distanza

insomma tutto fa
Come consiglio alle nuove mamme mi sentirei di dire di continuare a sentirsi anche femmine ecco io credo di aver girato x 4 anni vestita comoda !!   credo non sia x tutti così ma x esperienze vicine vedo che molte donne tendono un po' a dimenticarsi di altri aspetti 

o sbaglio ?


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, voi proprio belli.
> Le ragioni della eccitazione però sono misteriose.
> Ci si augura che almeno all’inizio si faccia sempre e ovunque.
> Però non ho idea del perché alcune persone soffrano di calo della libido così importante.
> Resta che cosa gira nella testa delle persone quando si eccitano non è cosa nota.


comunque con L fidanzata giovane la libido era tornata  anche se poi misteriosamente lui si è fatto di nebbia e questa cosa fa ? Mi scrive su Facebook x chiedere se qnd tornava qui ci fosse qualcosa con me
Ma stella Bella non c era prima e mo' adesso !?!?

lui si era incazzato e liquidata con e 'una ragazzina gelosa !! 
ema se te la svegli con quasi 30 anni di meno fai te

adesso dice che vuole invekkiare solo e con gli affetti figli nipoti ecc su x o Monti
E va be vediamo la prossima 

cmw gli uomini ragazze anche datato piacciono alle giovani eccome se piacciono


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Io so cosa era capitato a me
> Con tre bimbi piccoli ammetto che non ero più così presa da lui e anzi ero completamente assorbita dal mio essere mamma forse li ho sbagliato ma all epoca mi sembrava molto naturale dedicarmi a loro e ammetto che L sera arrivavo abbastanza piegata
> Ho allattato tutti e tre e anche quello mi faceva sentire poco attraente con ste super tette che facevano anche male insomma ..
> 
> ...


Boh se un uomo perde libido perché la moglie che sta tirando su i figli ha messo qualche chilo e sta in tuta, lo penserei con una libido misera.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> comunque con L fidanzata giovane la libido era tornata  anche se poi misteriosamente lui si è fatto di nebbia e questa cosa fa ? Mi scrive su Facebook x chiedere se qnd tornava qui ci fosse qualcosa con me
> Ma stella Bella non c era prima e mo' adesso !?!?
> 
> lui si era incazzato e liquidata con e 'una ragazzina gelosa !!
> ...


Il tuo ex da libero fa anche sognare una vita comune abbastanza agiata. Vanno a ruba pure i baristi...


----------



## JON (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> comunque con L fidanzata giovane la libido era tornata  anche se poi misteriosamente lui si è fatto di nebbia e questa cosa fa ? Mi scrive su Facebook x chiedere se qnd tornava qui ci fosse qualcosa con me
> Ma stella Bella non c era prima e mo' adesso !?!?
> 
> lui si era incazzato e liquidata con e 'una ragazzina gelosa !!
> ...


Sembra tu abbia raggiunto una certa stabilità e serenità.
Il telefono però, o meglio la tastiera, è sempre quella


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Io so cosa era capitato a me
> Con tre bimbi piccoli ammetto che non ero più così presa da lui e anzi ero completamente assorbita dal mio essere mamma forse li ho sbagliato ma all epoca mi sembrava molto naturale dedicarmi a loro e ammetto che L sera arrivavo abbastanza piegata
> Ho allattato tutti e tre e anche quello mi faceva sentire poco attraente con ste super tette che facevano anche male insomma ..
> 
> ...


Io riguardo le foto di quando i miei figli erano piccoli e ci penso che ero proprio bella. Lo penso adesso, allora mica lo pensavo.
Non ho preso peso, vestiti femminili, carini.
Qualche volta maliziosi, ma mai una vamp.
Certo non giravo coi tacchi a spillo in casa e neanche al parco giochi, ma ero in ordine.
Raramente parrucchiere, e ancora meno estetiste, ma me lo potevo permettere di saltare pur rimanendo in ordine.
E’ un miracolo visto che fra lavoro, allattamento bambini, spesa, pulizie, parco giochi ecc, ero comunque in ordine.
E ho avuto la fortuna che ho potuto reindossare quasi subito i vestiti prima della gravidanza.


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Sembra tu abbia raggiunto una certa stabilità e serenità.
> Il telefono però, o meglio la tastiera, è sempre quella


si lo so sono un disastro



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tuo ex da libero fa anche sognare una vita comune abbastanza agiata. Vanno a ruba pure i baristi...


si vero



Lara3 ha detto:


> Io riguardo le foto di quando i miei figli erano piccoli e ci penso che ero proprio bella. Lo penso adesso, allora mica lo pensavo.
> Non ho preso peso, vestiti femminili, carini.
> Qualche volta maliziosi, ma mai una vamp.
> Certo non giravo coi tacchi a spillo in casa e neanche al parco giochi, ma ero in ordine.
> ...


ma se sentissi le mie amiche mi dicono ma tu sei mattabella come sei eppure ionon mi vedevo curata non so o forse mi rimandava il mio ex questa Immagine vai a sapere

certo non ero vamp manco prima ma certo più curata e non intendo estetista o parrucco ma un abitino carino un po' di trucco cose così ...

certo la mia autostima è colata a picco x le disattenzioni di mio marito ma a dire il vero cosa sia a letto non lo so ma vedo anche con queste due Fidanzate che ha avuto attenzioni davvero ridotte all osso e comunque sia prima i cavoli suoi tante e'che una delle due si è stufata che lui non le dedicasse abbastanza tempo
Credo sia un anaffettivi cronico ecco non solo con me .. 

Io cmw i kg ne ho presi 19 poi 16 poi 11

non sommati eh!!



Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh se un uomo perde libido perché la moglie che sta tirando su i figli ha messo qualche chilo e sta in tuta, lo penserei con una libido misera.


Si adesso si all epoca mi ha davvero un po' massacrata ..ma ripeto è lui che è un po' così 
Non so a letto con altre mica chiedo ma a livello affettivo mia figlia mi ha detto un paio di volte povera e il nome della tizia papà la tratta in un modo...
È un po' sempre capo non so come dire 
Si scioglie con i figli .



Lara3 ha detto:


> Io riguardo le foto di quando i miei figli erano piccoli e ci penso che ero proprio bella. Lo penso adesso, allora mica lo pensavo.
> Non ho preso peso, vestiti femminili, carini.
> Qualche volta maliziosi, ma mai una vamp.
> Certo non giravo coi tacchi a spillo in casa e neanche al parco giochi, ma ero in ordine.
> ...


lata ma tu vivi all estero ?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io riguardo le foto di quando i miei figli erano piccoli e ci penso che ero proprio bella. Lo penso adesso, allora mica lo pensavo.
> Non ho preso peso, vestiti femminili, carini.
> Qualche volta maliziosi, ma mai una vamp.
> Certo non giravo coi tacchi a spillo in casa e neanche al parco giochi, ma ero in ordine.
> ...


“Ero in ordine” lo diceva mia nonna però


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Io so cosa era capitato a me
> Con tre bimbi piccoli ammetto che non ero più così presa da lui e anzi ero completamente assorbita dal mio essere mamma forse li ho sbagliato ma all epoca mi sembrava molto naturale dedicarmi a loro e ammetto che L sera arrivavo abbastanza piegata
> Ho allattato tutti e tre e anche quello mi faceva sentire poco attraente con ste super tette che facevano anche male insomma ..
> 
> ...


Mia moglie, uguale uguale a te. 
Lei si è molto trascurata,  nonostante le dicessi spesso di non lasciarsi andare, di crederet di essere anche donna e moglie oltre a essere mamma.
Quel periodo mi ha portato a cercare altrove conforto.


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Mia moglie, uguale uguale a te.
> Lei si è molto trascurata,  nonostante le dicessi spesso di non lasciarsi andare, di crederet di essere anche donna e moglie oltre a essere mamma.
> Quel periodo mi ha portato a cercare altrove conforto.



 Va be n attimo non ero na mmmerda eh 
Magari cosa nei capelli e abbigliamento comodo con quei reggiseni pro allattamento 

Non ero sexy ma non repellente


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Va be n attimo non ero na mmmerda eh
> Magari coda  nei capelli e abbigliamento comodo con quei reggiseni pro allattamento
> 
> Non ero sexy ma non repellente


----------



## alberto15 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Avevamo entrambi bisogno di affetto e di coccole.
> Sono convinto che quasi sempre i tradimenti abbiano origine da queste mancanze.


Gia'. Concordo


----------



## alberto15 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Va be n attimo non ero na mmmerda eh
> Magari cosa nei capelli e abbigliamento comodo con quei reggiseni pro allattamento
> 
> Non ero sexy ma non repellente


Beh dai cercare altro perche' la moglie non e' attraente e' un po' (tanto) da stronzi. Non e' che gli uomini sono sempre Brad Pitt. Poi certo se da 50 kg diventi 90 e poi ti lasci andare puo' capitare che il marito cerchi altro. Una tizia che conosco 4 figli il marito l'ha mollata per una con 30 kg di meno. Riporto solo la notizia non e' un giudizio a chi e' nel giusto.


----------



## Martes (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Va be n attimo non ero na mmmerda eh
> Magari cosa nei capelli e abbigliamento comodo con quei reggiseni pro allattamento
> 
> Non ero sexy ma non repellente


Questo lo dici tu.
Se vivi l'intimità con l'altro come un lavoro o addirittura una rottura di coglioni come fai a risultargli attraente? 
È quello il "lasciarsi andare", mica vestirsi comodi, prendere kg o non andare dal parrucchiere: non è per l'estetica in sé, ma per il senso di disinteresse che si trasmette


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Va be n attimo non ero na mmmerda eh
> Magari cosa nei capelli e abbigliamento comodo con quei reggiseni pro allattamento
> 
> Non ero sexy ma non repellente


Huè !!! Non ho mai pensato alle feci !!!!!


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> lata ma tu vivi all estero ?


Si


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Ero in ordine” lo diceva mia nonna però


Ero attraente, molto. Vista con gli occhi di adesso. 
Prima non mi consideravo carina, ma credo che capiti a molte ragazze/giovani donne di non sentirsi belle anche se lo sono.


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (26 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ero attraente, molto. Vista con gli occhi di adesso.
> Prima non mi consideravo carina, ma credo che capiti a molte ragazze/giovani donne di non sentirsi belle anche se lo sono.


È proprio così! !


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Beh dai cercare altro perche' la moglie non e' attraente e' un po' (tanto) da stronzi. Non e' che gli uomini sono sempre Brad Pitt. Poi certo se da 50 kg diventi 90 e poi ti lasci andare puo' capitare che il marito cerchi altro. Una tizia che conosco 4 figli il marito l'ha mollata per una con 30 kg di meno. Riporto solo la notizia non e' un giudizio a chi e' nel giusto.


Succede pure il contrario.
Del resto dai un occhiata alle coppie in giro. Generalmente lui non poteva lasciarsi andare dopo il matrimonio più di come era prima


----------



## ologramma (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> può darsi
> diciamo che ha storie ma non vuole legarsi  appena una fa qualche cenno di stringere le fila lui si ritira
> Vi dico solo che una mi ha addirittura contatta via Facebook perche disperata dicendomi anche lui ama ancora te e io ero gelosa no va be piantandomi una filippica
> 
> comunque ci può stare olo  caro e quidni meglio  scoprirlo prima e rifarsi  uan vita che finire cornuta da nonna comunque


basta non saperlo e tutto procede come al solito


----------



## ologramma (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Ah il mio ex ha dalla sua oltre il grano  che è davvero bello Brunttta aveva visto  uan foto  ti ricordi  brunetta ?? Quidni le cascano come pere cotte le tipe tra le braccia questo da semore   !!
> tutit a dir.ci ancora adesso che belli  che eravate sembravate una  coppia d a cinema e come le coppie da cinema siamo saltati !
> 
> Comunque sto sesso sono piena di amiche e coppie che non lo fanno più non so davvero come possa essere che da sesso sfrenato x anni poi si faccia sta fine noi lo facevamo ovunque e
> ...


fortuna che non so il tuo nome se no ti avrei chiesto l'amicizia , la curiosità non è solo donna


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ero attraente, molto. Vista con gli occhi di adesso.
> Prima non mi consideravo carina, ma credo che capiti a molte ragazze/giovani donne di non sentirsi belle anche se lo sono.


Ero in ordine a me richiama l’immagine della messa in piega. 
Ma pure i vestitini... perché una in tuta fa schifo? 
Ma come ci vai a fare le escursioni, con i vestitini?


----------



## ologramma (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Va be n attimo non ero na mmmerda eh
> Magari cosa nei capelli e abbigliamento comodo con quei reggiseni pro allattamento
> 
> Non ero sexy ma non repellente


la mia sempre mi ha attratto basta che ci sfiorassimo che lì era pronto  , per moltissimi anni  sono sicuro che se mi avvicinassi l'effetto sarebbe lo stesso  sai se l'accarezzo sento  che ............


----------



## Carola (26 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> la mia sempre mi ha attratto basta che ci sfiorassimo che lì era pronto  , per moltissimi anni  sono sicuro che se mi avvicinassi l'effetto sarebbe lo stesso  sai se l'accarezzo sento  che ............


di la verità sei scorpione o pesci ...


----------



## ologramma (26 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> di la verità sei scorpione o pesci ...


se vai sul mio profilo lo vedi


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ero in ordine a me richiama l’immagine della messa in piega.
> Ma pure i vestitini... perché una in tuta fa schifo?
> Ma come ci vai a fare le escursioni, con i vestitini?


Nessuno ha detto che nelle escursioni ero con vestitini, le foto che più mi ricordo erano al mare, quindi molte con vestiti, altre con pantaloncini corti. E nell’escursioni pantaloni ovviamente.
Anche se ... se segui le collezioni di Salomon o altro per camminate in montagna hanno fatto anche gonnellino sportivo. Che io non ho, comunque.
È per “ ero in ordine “ ho detto prima che dal parrucchiere vado raramente, ho capelli che stanno bene naturalmente.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nessuno ha detto che nelle escursioni ero con vestitini, le foto che più mi ricordo erano al mare, quindi molte con vestiti, altre con pantaloncini corti. E nell’escursioni pantaloni ovviamente.
> Anche se ... se segui le collezioni di Salomon o altro per camminate in montagna hanno fatto anche gonnellino sportivo. Che io non ho, comunque.
> È per “ ero in ordine “ ho detto prima che dal parrucchiere vado raramente, ho capelli che stanno bene naturalmente.


Quindi?
Eri bella?
GaC eravamo tutte belle quando avevamo i figli piccoli.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Febbraio 2021)

Maritoimpegnato ha detto:


> Ora no.
> Non credo che si sempre costante l'atto di cornificazione.
> Solo xchè l'hai fatto è lo hai scelto una volta non è detto che tu lo debba x forza rifare.


Più che altro si cornifica nel momento in cui lo si fa.
ad esempio io in questo momento sono seduto su una panchina a scrivere qui, quindi sono fedele a mia moglie.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi?
> Eri bella?
> GaC eravamo tutte belle quando avevamo i figli piccoli.


Se lo dici ti credo sulla parola.


----------



## Martes (26 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se lo dici ti credo sulla parola.


Non crederle, tu la eri senz'altro di più


----------



## Lara3 (26 Febbraio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Non crederle, tu la eri senz'altro di più


Ma io le voglio credere


----------



## Maritoimpegnato (26 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che altro si cornifica nel momento in cui lo si fa.
> ad esempio io in questo momento sono seduto su una panchina a scrivere qui, quindi sono fedele a mia moglie.


Si si certo!!!! Siamo molto concreti e pratici. Cerchiamo di non approfondire troppo eh??


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Febbraio 2021)




----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se lo dici ti credo sulla parola.


Io ero uno schianto e lo sapevo


----------



## monamour (20 Marzo 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ero uno schianto e lo sapevo


scusate ma il thread è interessante ma lunghissimo, qualcuno potrebbe fare un riassunto?sono ancora sposati?


----------



## ologramma (20 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> scusate ma il thread è interessante ma lunghissimo, qualcuno potrebbe fare un riassunto?sono ancora sposati?


e il bello dove sta ? non sei curiosa di saperlo ? Pensa noi qui che ci stiamo da molto e abbiamo seguito tutto  se te lo dico e come svelare la fine di un film , cioè dirti chi è l'assassino


----------



## Pazzesco (11 Aprile 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> scusate ma il thread è interessante ma lunghissimo, qualcuno potrebbe fare un riassunto?sono ancora sposati?


ciao no, non più


viviamo in città diverse e tutti e due senza relazioni fisse


----------



## Pazzesco (11 Aprile 2021)

ci penso solo ora, nel milione di domande fatte a lei, non le ho mai chiesto se, col senno di poi, ne è valsa la pena


----------



## alberto15 (11 Aprile 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ci penso solo ora, nel milione di domande fatte a lei, non le ho mai chiesto se, col senno di poi, ne è valsa la pena


Dovresti farla a te stesso questa domanda: E' valsa la pena di buttare tutto all'aria?


----------



## Pazzesco (11 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Dovresti farla a te stesso questa domanda: E' valsa la pena di buttare tutto all'aria?


un po' c'ho provato a recuperare, ma il rancore era troppo forte e non diminuiva col tempo


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> un po' c'ho provato a recuperare, ma il rancore era troppo forte e non diminuiva col tempo


Ora è diminuito? Provi ancora qualcosa per lei?


----------



## Pazzesco (11 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ora è diminuito? Provi ancora qualcosa per lei?


Con la distanza e la mancata frequentazione un po' sì, ma ho ancora la convinzione che mi abbia peggiorato sia la vita che come persona.
Ci sentiamo per i figli, altre incombenze varie, ma se potessi evitare ogni contatto lo farei.
Qualche tempo addietro ha avuto grossi problemi di salute e le ho dato una mano per visite ecc., ma è stato come accompagnare un vicino di casa.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Con la distanza e la mancata frequentazione un po' sì, ma ho ancora la convinzione che mi abbia peggiorato sia la vita che come persona.
> Ci sentiamo per i figli, altre incombenze varie, ma se potessi evitare ogni contatto lo farei.
> Qualche tempo addietro ha avuto grossi problemi di salute e le ho dato una mano per visite ecc., ma è stato come accompagnare un vicino di casa.


So come succede.
È tristissimo perché quel passato non lo puoi condividere con nessun altro.


----------



## Pazzesco (11 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So come succede.
> È tristissimo perché quel passato non lo puoi condividere con nessun altro.


è la cosa tosta è che, almeno a me è capitato così, ti avvelena anche per le altre relazioni


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> è la cosa tosta è che, almeno a me è capitato così, ti avvelena anche per le altre relazioni


Non ti fidi più di nessuno davvero, almeno per molti anni


----------



## Pazzesco (11 Aprile 2021)

...pensi che non valga più la pena investire in una relazione che rischia (ancor più) di essere una cosa pro-tempore e, essendo oltre gli anta (seconda boa), non hai magari inclinazione e spirito per provare a ripartire


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ...pensi che non valga più la pena investire in una relazione che rischia (ancor più) di essere una cosa pro-tempore e, essendo oltre gli anta (seconda boa), non hai magari inclinazione e spirito per provare a ripartire


Però credo che sia solo una difesa che priva della possibilità di vivere relazioni belle.
Quando avrai digerito tutto, sarai pronto.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ...pensi che non valga più la pena investire in una relazione che rischia (ancor più) di essere una cosa pro-tempore e, essendo oltre gli anta (seconda boa), non hai magari inclinazione e spirito per provare a ripartire


Ma si può ripartire senza una relazione 
Si può pensare a una relazione impostata in modo diverso 
Non sono ancora separata ma penso che se lo fossi penserei solo a me (figli a parte), l’ultimo pensiero sarebbe una nuova relazione soprattutto impostandola come quella che ho vissuto 
Ho avuto matrimonio e i figli . Esperienza fatta. La famiglia ce l’ho. Ho 50 ambisco da tempo alla serenità mia, il resto è un contorno, importante certo ma un contorno

Edit: ogni tanto fb propone questa frase: quelli che si sposano una seconda volta esattamente cosa non hanno capito della prima?  mi fa sorridere ma riconosco un fondo di verità


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti fidi più di nessuno davvero, almeno per molti anni


Quando finiranno, questi anni? A volte (solo a volte) credo di aver perso la voglia, e l'interesse, di avere un'altra persona. L'andare "in fissa" per una relazione "impossibile"  (o che comunque non si sblocca) potrebbe essere anche un sintomo di questa cosa. In realtà mi sto dando della scema da sola. E mi dico anche che una persona "normale" se, per una ragione o un'altra, è attratta da uno che non se la caga, semplicemente cambia obiettivo.


----------



## Martes (11 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E mi dico anche che una persona "normale" se, per una ragione o un'altra, è attratta da uno che non se la caga, semplicemente cambia obiettivo


Non flagellarti: ho notato che fissazioni di questo tipo sono molto più comuni di quanto si creda


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Non flagellarti: ho notato che fissazioni di questo tipo sono molto più comuni di quanto si creda


Si, è che tra poco la mia (fissazione) compie un anno. A volte mi domando se sarebbe meglio non sentirlo. Invece in questo periodo capita spesso. Troppo spesso. Boh. O magari con il tempo finisce che davvero il contatto quotidiano me lo "porti giù" da un certo ideale. O deve finire che mi eclissi (non certo stile sardo, ma insomma, inizio a dargli "del lungo".... non nei contenuti ma proprio nella frequenza). Altrimenti il rischio è di trovarmi tra un altro anno a pensare ancora a lui. Non lo so. So che forse farei meglio ad evitare di sentirlo eccetera, mi aiuterebbe ovviamente a non pensarlo. A costo di fare un po' una figura mica bella (però vabbè, potrei sempre avere la scusa che mi manca il tempo, e diradare le risposte).


----------



## Martes (11 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si, è che tra poco la mia (fissazione) compie un anno. A volte mi domando se sarebbe meglio non sentirlo. Invece in questo periodo capita spesso. Troppo spesso. Boh. O magari con il tempo finisce che davvero il contatto quotidiano me lo "porti giù" da un certo ideale. O deve finire che mi eclissi (non certo stile sardo, ma insomma, inizio a dargli "del lungo".... non nei contenuti ma proprio nella frequenza). Altrimenti il rischio è di trovarmi tra un altro anno a pensare ancora a lui. Non lo so. So che forse farei meglio ad evitare di sentirlo eccetera, mi aiuterebbe ovviamente a non pensarlo. A costo di fare un po' una figura mica bella (però vabbè, potrei sempre avere la scusa che mi manca il tempo, e diradare le risposte).


Non sei messa così male: una mia amica ci ha messo 8 anni prima di arrivare a questi ragionamenti


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Non sei messa così male: una mia amica ci ha messo 8 anni prima di arrivare a questi ragionamenti



Il problema è che so quale è la soluzione. C'è stato un periodo in cui ci si sentiva un po' di meno. Poi sono successe cose che hanno portato lui a non farsi sentire più dove ci siamo conosciuti, e quindi a scriverci altrove. È a sentirci di più. Solo che finita la contentezza di sentirlo (embè....) poi subentra la mancanza. È fino a qui, se avessimo una storia, non sarebbe "peregrina", la cosa. Il punto è che la mancanza sta nei nostri discorsi e basta. E.... lì capisco che così non me ne esco più. Mi viene da fantasticare (si: fantasticare) su situazioni in cui non mi troverò mai. E incavolarmi a perdere tempo dietro fantasie. Mi sento una sfigata pazzesca, insomma, e che sia io a dirmelo lo trovo grave.


----------



## Carola (11 Aprile 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ...pensi che non valga più la pena investire in una relazione che rischia (ancor più) di essere una cosa pro-tempore e, essendo oltre gli anta (seconda boa), non hai magari inclinazione e spirito per provare a ripartire


ma io mi lascerei vivere e poi vedere cosa arriva senza tutti questi pensieri tanto la vita ora poi spesso ti stravolge lei nel bene e nel male

io quello che è certo ho capitoche ora vivo x me stessa e faccio cosa mi va
Prima e' naturale un po' x retaggio un po' x responsabilità farsi in 4 x tutti tenere famiglia e lavori e un bel gioco di equilibrismo
Ora figli grandi o quasi mi ritaglio tempi  x me che mi  facciano bene
Tra questi c'è la storia con il mio compagno che si è rivelato un tesoro di uomo
Se così non fosse taglierei con molto più semplicità perché il mio benessere  È prioritario insime ai figli
Ma lui è parte del mio stare bene


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quando finiranno, questi anni? A volte (solo a volte) credo di aver perso la voglia, e l'interesse, di avere un'altra persona. L'andare "in fissa" per una relazione "impossibile"  (o che comunque non si sblocca) potrebbe essere anche un sintomo di questa cosa. In realtà mi sto dando della scema da sola. E mi dico anche che una persona "normale" se, per una ragione o un'altra, è attratta da uno che non se la caga, semplicemente cambia obiettivo.


Siamo in un periodo particolare che non consente frequentazioni libere in qualsiasi campo di interesse.
Passerà.


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo in un periodo particolare che non consente frequentazioni libere in qualsiasi campo di interesse.
> Passerà.


Vero, ma non riesco a "dare la colpa al periodo". Che se da un lato ha limitato certe libertà, è pure innegabile che per me le abbia giocoforza favorite. Parliamoci chiaro: a parte il periodo di lockdown dell'anno scorso (esperienza per davvero alienante) se OGGI voglio (VOGLIO....volontà ) vedere uno in quanto " interessata" non ci metto mica niente, eh. Nel senso: mancano in generale un bel po' di occasioni di conoscenza, ma ho decisamente più tempo per quelle che capitano, o sono capitate . C'è da dirlo: a ben guardare, prima ero "incasellata" in tempi strettissimi (lavoro - casa il pochissimo che bastava per due cose - figlio), e spesso anche quando il figlio stava dal padre.... avevo la valanga delle cose da fare che erano rimaste in sospeso (col tempo ho imparato comunque a fregarmene un po', se la casa non è in ordine come vorrei io o "ci sarebbe il balcone da pulire" , e a uscire di più). Ora tutto sommato sto avendo (mio malgrado) anche IL TEMPO, di conoscere, e non è mancata qualche occasione. Razionalmente mi accorgo proprio della assurdità dello stare a pensare a chissà cosa a fronte di una proposta di vederci in occasione di qualcosa che attualmente (È anche un mese fa) non si può fare. Capisci quel che intendo? IO STO A PERDERE TEMPO (non nella conoscenza di una persona) ad aspettare l ' "evento"  (mi viene persino da ridere a scriverlo, non fossero un po' risate amare....), sapendo che anche all'evento non succederà nulla, e che da lì alla prossima correranno altri tre mesi. Questo non è giusto per me. Ma non è lui che fa qualcosa per favorire questo, faccio tutto io. Questo è il problema. Uno che mi dà queste scansioni temporali NON È INTERESSATO A ME, non in quel senso. A prescindere dal momento in cui ci troviamo. Ecco "il fatto": invece io mi ostino a voler vedere in parole del tutto "neutrali" (manco in questo gli posso "rifilare qualsiasi colpa" ) e nel fatto che mi cerchi ( e lo cerchi a mia volta) COME AMICA (con cui peraltro condivide interessi limitati) chissà quale "potenziale" per una relazione. Potenziale che - per chissà quale misteriosa ragione- fatica a uscire, ma c'è, e chissà in quale misura. Quando nei fatti la realtà è che non gli interesso , o non abbastanza (altrimenti covid o non covid sai davvero che ci vuole a creare l'occasione....). Non mi ci ha nemmeno per le balle, questo il fatto. Che non farà comodo, ma è il fatto. O mi ci avrà in via eventuale, nel senso che "se proprio gli capito....". Se poi in tutto questo ci sia stato ANCHE il mio zampino a non incoraggiarlo (perché oggettivamente non mi sono dimostrata calorosa), ok. Ma non cambia la sostanza (peraltro mi sposta poco dalla mia astensione dal pigliare iniziative con uomini sposati, che ad una certa si facciano avanti loro, che il ruolo di tentatrice rovinafamiglie non lo voglio). Se a questo aggiungi che è in sé abbastanza indicativa la cosa per cui non mi arriva MAI (MAI STA PROPRIO PER MAI!!!!) la domanda "come stai"?, o (visto che lo sa) " hai news per il tuo lavoro?" (domande normalissime di qualcuno che ci tiene almeno un po' alla persona che ha davanti.... per carità, quando gli chiedo come sta glissa sempre la domanda a sua volta.....) mi sa che mi devo dare due risposte abbastanza alla svelta, perché è evidente  che manca l'abc di una relazione minimamente basata sulla vita di una persona....

(chiedo venia se annoio chi legge ma.... ho bisogno di metter giù queste righe  ).


----------



## alberto15 (12 Aprile 2021)

ma..... prendere tu l'iniziativa chiara e netta? Non capisco perche' non farlo almeno ti togli in dubbio.... Gli dici "senti ma la nostra relazione (ammesso che ci sia) cosa e'? Non posso stare anni ad aspettare una tua mossa! Tanto se ha deciso di eclissarsi lo fara' lo stesso, se e' nel dubbio (magari e' dubbioso "dentro" e non fuori) si chiarira' e andrete avanti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vero, ma non riesco a "dare la colpa al periodo". Che se da un lato ha limitato certe libertà, è pure innegabile che per me le abbia giocoforza favorite. Parliamoci chiaro: a parte il periodo di lockdown dell'anno scorso (esperienza per davvero alienante) se OGGI voglio (VOGLIO....volontà ) vedere uno in quanto " interessata" non ci metto mica niente, eh. Nel senso: mancano in generale un bel po' di occasioni di conoscenza, ma ho decisamente più tempo per quelle che capitano, o sono capitate . C'è da dirlo: a ben guardare, prima ero "incasellata" in tempi strettissimi (lavoro - casa il pochissimo che bastava per due cose - figlio), e spesso anche quando il figlio stava dal padre.... avevo la valanga delle cose da fare che erano rimaste in sospeso (col tempo ho imparato comunque a fregarmene un po', se la casa non è in ordine come vorrei io o "ci sarebbe il balcone da pulire" , e a uscire di più). Ora tutto sommato sto avendo (mio malgrado) anche IL TEMPO, di conoscere, e non è mancata qualche occasione. Razionalmente mi accorgo proprio della assurdità dello stare a pensare a chissà cosa a fronte di una proposta di vederci in occasione di qualcosa che attualmente (È anche un mese fa) non si può fare. Capisci quel che intendo? IO STO A PERDERE TEMPO (non nella conoscenza di una persona) ad aspettare l ' "evento"  (mi viene persino da ridere a scriverlo, non fossero un po' risate amare....), sapendo che anche all'evento non succederà nulla, e che da lì alla prossima correranno altri tre mesi. Questo non è giusto per me. Ma non è lui che fa qualcosa per favorire questo, faccio tutto io. Questo è il problema. Uno che mi dà queste scansioni temporali NON È INTERESSATO A ME, non in quel senso. A prescindere dal momento in cui ci troviamo. Ecco "il fatto": invece io mi ostino a voler vedere in parole del tutto "neutrali" (manco in questo gli posso "rifilare qualsiasi colpa" ) e nel fatto che mi cerchi ( e lo cerchi a mia volta) COME AMICA (con cui peraltro condivide interessi limitati) chissà quale "potenziale" per una relazione. Potenziale che - per chissà quale misteriosa ragione- fatica a uscire, ma c'è, e chissà in quale misura. Quando nei fatti la realtà è che non gli interesso , o non abbastanza (altrimenti covid o non covid sai davvero che ci vuole a creare l'occasione....). Non mi ci ha nemmeno per le balle, questo il fatto. Che non farà comodo, ma è il fatto. O mi ci avrà in via eventuale, nel senso che "se proprio gli capito....". Se poi in tutto questo ci sia stato ANCHE il mio zampino a non incoraggiarlo (perché oggettivamente non mi sono dimostrata calorosa), ok. Ma non cambia la sostanza (peraltro mi sposta poco dalla mia astensione dal pigliare iniziative con uomini sposati, che ad una certa si facciano avanti loro, che il ruolo di tentatrice rovinafamiglie non lo voglio). Se a questo aggiungi che è in sé abbastanza indicativa la cosa per cui non mi arriva MAI (MAI STA PROPRIO PER MAI!!!!) la domanda "come stai"?, o (visto che lo sa) " hai news per il tuo lavoro?" (domande normalissime di qualcuno che ci tiene almeno un po' alla persona che ha davanti.... per carità, quando gli chiedo come sta glissa sempre la domanda a sua volta.....) mi sa che mi devo dare due risposte abbastanza alla svelta, perché è evidente  che manca l'abc di una relazione minimamente basata sulla vita di una persona....
> 
> (chiedo venia se annoio chi legge ma.... ho bisogno di metter giù queste righe  ).


Abbi pazienza ma uno che si comporta così, hai ancora dubbi? 
Non ti uccidere il cervello, se hai voglia di rispondere lo fai, se no niente. 
Sei una conoscente con cui ha voglia ogni tanto di scambiare due chiacchiere.


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma..... prendere tu l'iniziativa chiara e netta? Non capisco perche' non farlo almeno ti togli in dubbio.... Gli dici "senti ma la nostra relazione (ammesso che ci sia) cosa e'? Non posso stare anni ad aspettare una tua mossa! Tanto se ha deciso di eclissarsi lo fara' lo stesso, se e' nel dubbio (magari e' dubbioso "dentro" e non fuori) si chiarira' e andrete avanti.


Non ci riesco. O meglio: so già (perché mi conosco) che suonerebbe come.... una roba negativa. Ti rendi conto che starei a chiedere a un amico che mi parla del più e del meno il perché non si dia una mossa a provarci con me? 
Uno minimamente sensato (ad avere una reazione "gentile") si metterebbe a ridere 
Dovrei dirgli quello che sento IO, mica invitare lui a darsi una mossa.... E qui subentra.... devo sentire bene cosa subentra.
Paraculismo, forse anche.
Una discreta dose di vergogna (la ammetto).
La proiezione, di quella che potrebbe essere la sua reazione (Se uno non mi si fila non è purtroppo difficile immaginare che non gli interesso).
Tu dirai: embè, almeno fai questa benedetta chiarezza, e poi anche fosse una figuraccia amen, e ognuno per la sua strada. La reazione senz'altro più "sana". Però il punto è che ho già capito che non gliene frega un cazzo. A che pro aggiungere a tutto questo una figura di merda? So pigliarmele, certe "sconfittte". Se gli andassi a dire di darsi una mossa mi metterei solo in ridicolo, non è che si deve muovere perché nell'aria c'è una femmina disponibile, non funziona così, o non per tutti 
E i fatti mi dicono che se mi dessi una mossa io non otterrei NIENTE (Se non magari uno che dice "eh vabbè, diamole sta botta"). Perché deduco questo? Perché uno interessato A TE di norma le occasioni le crea. Non gli basta avermi nella lista dei suoi amici. Io i discorsi ho provato a spostarli in un piano più "personale": non gli interessano, o gli interessano come "pour parlerò, "passatempo".... insomma lo senti che non c'è un coinvolgimento emotivo. Preferirei avere altro, ma apprezzo per certi aspetti che almeno sia sincero. E infatti detesto me  per non riuscire a levarmelo dalla testa. Ma ripeto: sto facendo tutto da me, lui vede un'amica con cui messaggiare, parlare al telefono e vedersi qualche volta. E basta.


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza ma uno che si comporta così, hai ancora dubbi?
> Non ti uccidere il cervello, se hai voglia di rispondere lo fai, se no niente.
> Sei una conoscente con cui ha voglia ogni tanto di scambiare due chiacchiere.


Questo è. Una tra i tanti conoscenti.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Aprile 2021)

Io non so se lui possa essere stato interessato a te 
Per come ti leggo se solo gli è arrivata la metà dell’aspettativa che hai verso un rapporto uomo/donna in questo momento, sicuramente si è ben guardato di spostare il rapporto su un piano diverso dalla conoscenza/amicizia 
Io più ti leggo più non riesco a capire il perché non ti lasci andare alla vita senza aspettativa. Le cose belle magari arrivano proprio quando non te lo saresti aspettata e con la persona che mai avresti immaginato 
Più leggerezza e meno rigidità aiuterebbero


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ci riesco. O meglio: so già (perché mi conosco) che suonerebbe come.... una roba negativa. Ti rendi conto che starei a chiedere a un amico che mi parla del più e del meno il perché non si dia una mossa a provarci con me?
> Uno minimamente sensato (ad avere una reazione "gentile") si metterebbe a ridere
> Dovrei dirgli quello che sento IO, mica invitare lui a darsi una mossa.... E qui subentra.... devo sentire bene cosa subentra.
> Paraculismo, forse anche.
> ...


Ne avevamo gia‘ parlato mesi fa, ricordi?
E mi rispondesti che rischiavi di perderlo pure come amico.
Al niente stai preferendo il poco.
Ma ti serve davvero?


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non so se lui possa essere stato interessato a te
> Per come ti leggo se solo gli è arrivata la metà dell’aspettativa che hai verso un rapporto uomo/donna in questo momento, sicuramente si è ben guardato di spostare il rapporto su un piano diverso dalla conoscenza/amicizia
> Io più ti leggo più non riesco a capire il perché non ti lasci andare alla vita senza aspettativa. Le cose belle magari arrivano proprio quando non te lo saresti aspettata e con la persona che mai avresti immaginato
> Più leggerezza e meno rigidità aiuterebbero


 So che hai ragione sul discorso, in linea generale. È ciò che dovrei fare.
È che a furia di ricevere porte in faccia da chi vorrei non solo mi faccio male. Ma non vado avanti. Comunque: quando ci si sentiva decisamente meno, lo pensavo anche un po' meno. Non troppo meno , ma un po' di meno sì. Poi ci sono stati fatti che avrebbero potuto portarci a sentirci di meno ancora. Sarebbe stato meglio così. La buona notizia è che esiste il rimedio. D'altro canto è evidente (in questo senso mi piacerebbe eccome, che lui si desse "una mossa") che nulla si muove. E io non riesco a mettere ste cose nelle chiacchiere con un amico/conoscente. E ne soffro. Soluzione? Non lo devo cercare più, se mi cerca lui devo allungare la minestra. Basta. Non ci sono balle, quand'è così l'unica soluzione è quella di levare ogni pretesto di illusione. Anche il più banale, se comunque mi fa decollare. Siamo però sempre li: mi gioco comunque quella che è - e resta - una piacevole compagnia. E a una parte di me dispiace troncare. Ma è quanto di più saggio io possa fare.


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ne avevamo gia‘ parlato mesi fa, ricordi?
> E mi rispondesti che rischiavi di perderlo pure come amico.
> Al niente stai preferendo il poco.
> Ma ti serve davvero?


Bella domanda.
È come fosse un'altalena. Contenta di leggerlo/sentirlo sul momento. Amaro in bocca (non sempre, molto spesso) dopo. E pensieri che vanno a lui molto "oltre" la telefonata, chiacchierata etc. Sicuramente è una persona che mi arricchisce, all'interno e nell'ambito di certi discorsi.
Mi serve? Si e no allo stesso tempo. Cioè, tutto serve, eventualmente però per il tempo in cui serve. Serve anche ciò che può farci star male, ma appunto se ci fa stare male lo si elimina....


----------



## Lara3 (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo in un periodo particolare che non consente frequentazioni libere in qualsiasi campo di interesse.
> Passerà.


Nessuno lo sa quando


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo è. Una tra i tanti conoscenti.


A lui potresti piacere solo come amica, ci sta bene con te, nulla più. 
Diverso è il tuo sentire nei suoi confronti, che implica per te una elaborazione delle mancanze, che ovviamente per lui sono inesistenti. 
A questo punto devi solo accettare, se te la sentì, solo l'amicizia che è disposto a darti.


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A lui potresti piacere solo come amica, ci sta bene con te, nulla più.
> Diverso è il tuo sentire nei suoi confronti, che implica per te una elaborazione delle mancanze, che ovviamente per lui sono inesistenti.
> A questo punto devi solo accettare, se te la sentì, solo l'amicizia che è disposto a darti.


Il fatto è che se lo considerassi anch'io un amico e basta non avrei il benché minimo problema. Ma il punto è che se una cosa potenzialmente "bella" (come è la chiamata di un amico, o la messaggiata, o l'infilare un appuntamento tra i vari impegni....) diventa fonte - prima - di attesa, gioia, aspettativa (ahimè, però è così) e -subito dopo - di contrasto mio, interno, per ciò che MANCA - tu capisci che in un attimo appena quel "bello" ti lascia la frustrazione del fatto che non lo sia "di più". È questo che mi capita, e ovviamente capita solo a me (tutto questo lui non ce l'avrà manco per le balle). Devo darci un taglio, almeno fino a quando davvero in lui non riuscirò a vederci un amico e basta. Altrimenti è peggio per me: e francamente il fatto di non volerlo fare "perché non è bello allontanare un amico" è un paravento, in questi casi. Oh: lui vedrà un'amica indaffarata che non sta a rispondere subito a ogni uozzappata, e che magari dirada un po' il contatto. Io me lo levo  un po' dalla testa, o almeno evito di contribuire a farmi del male. Che poi è l'altra espressione di ciò che dici tu, vale a dire che per me esistono mancanze che per lui non ci sono.


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2021)

ma  @Foglia....

sai che ti leggo e mi vengono in mente le menate adolescenziali?
Senza polemica.

Hai superato i 40.

Ti piace uno?
Glielo dici.

Non ti piace?
Glielo dici

Non ti scopa come ti piace, te la lecca male, gli spieghi ciò che desideri e ciò che ti appaga.

Vuoi fargli un pompino?
Ti proponi.

Parlar chiaro è tanto difficile?

che la questione non è neppure quella dei ruoli, e fra l'altro...la rovina famiglie è una puttanata magistrale.
mica che esistono donne che dotate di superpoteri e arti magiche irretiscono quei poveri ometti che ops, casualmente, cascano di cazzo in una figa di passaggio!!, o viceversa eh...casualmente eri lì, gambe aperte e bella esposta e ci è cascato dentro il cazzo. 

Adulti...gli adulti potrebbero anche parlarsi.

Non è che tutta questa situazione è molto comoda per rimanere ferma e non vivere?
Oh...guarda che la vita è una. Mica hai il diritto di recesso 

Un abbraccio e un augurio di Vita...(e non vita.)


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma  @Foglia....
> 
> sai che ti leggo e mi vengono in mente le menate adolescenziali?
> Senza polemica.
> ...


Ciao 

Anche a me questa "tiritera" ricorda tanto le menate adolescenziali. Anzi, una differenza c'è: da adolescente molto spesso riuscivo a propormi. La domanda che fai tu è quella che mi sono fatta anch'io. Potrebbe essere una "scusa" per stare ferma un altro po'. Non fosse che sono stanca, di stare ferma. Sul ruolo "di rovinafamiglie": non mi interessa uno sguardo per così dire "esterno. Non piace A ME provarci con uno sposato. È occhei che non è che si finisce a letto in due così, perché "capita. Però è vero anche che (in uno sguardo sempre interno, ma in una coppia) la responsabilità dell'iniziativa.... beh: non mi sento di assumerla. Non so se è chiaro il senso. Credo che siano tanti "castelli" per nulla, comunque: a che pro vado a dire a uno che vorrei tanto una relazione con lui (essi.... non la penserei alla scopata, a prescindere da come possa andare, ma vorrei una relazione con questa persona) quando È PALESE che questo non mi ci abbia manco per le balle?
Cioè, va bene tutto, ma perché glielo dovrei dire? È il modo migliore per non scegliere nemmeno di allontanarmi io, ma per fare allontanare lui. A questo punto, e cioè con fatti inequivocabili che mi dicono.... che non c'è trippa per gatti. Non è che dirglielo per sentirmi rispondere quello che è comunque l'ovvio, mi aiuti ad andare avanti. Sono testona, ma certe cose le capisco. Ne' mi posso fare una colpa se non ne ho trovato un altro altrettanto interessante. Ma ora non è che spogliarmi davanti a lui (nel senso di parlare di ciò che sento) mi servirebbe ad arrivare allo scopo. Oh. Non mi caga, non in quel senso. Già di mio ho poca esperienza (e per giunta davvero rapportabile a un periodo poco più che adolescenziale), se ora andassi da uno di cui oramai posso dire di avere la più assoluta prova della mancanza di un altro interesse, giusto per dirgli che mi fa tutt'altro effetto.... vabbè, credo che mi risparmiero' di vedere la sua faccia 

Grazie per l'abbraccio: è sempre bello


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nessuno lo sa quando


Basta che si apra un po’. Potrà frequentare luoghi di interesse e incontrare persone.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il fatto è che se lo considerassi anch'io un amico e basta non avrei il benché minimo problema. Ma il punto è che se una cosa potenzialmente "bella" (come è la chiamata di un amico, o la messaggiata, o l'infilare un appuntamento tra i vari impegni....) diventa fonte - prima - di attesa, gioia, aspettativa (ahimè, però è così) e -subito dopo - di contrasto mio, interno, per ciò che MANCA - tu capisci che in un attimo appena quel "bello" ti lascia la frustrazione del fatto che non lo sia "di più". È questo che mi capita, e ovviamente capita solo a me (tutto questo lui non ce l'avrà manco per le balle). Devo darci un taglio, almeno fino a quando davvero in lui non riuscirò a vederci un amico e basta. Altrimenti è peggio per me: e francamente il fatto di non volerlo fare "perché non è bello allontanare un amico" è un paravento, in questi casi. Oh: lui vedrà un'amica indaffarata che non sta a rispondere subito a ogni uozzappata, e che magari dirada un po' il contatto. Io me lo levo  un po' dalla testa, o almeno evito di contribuire a farmi del male. Che poi è l'altra espressione di ciò che dici tu, vale a dire che per me esistono mancanze che per lui non ci sono.


Oh ma quante volte siete usciti insieme? 
Due caffé?


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh ma quante volte siete usciti insieme?
> Due caffé?


Tre 
Che ti devo dire


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tre
> Che ti devo dire


Ma anche per messaggio puoi prenderla alla lontana.
 Come stai?
 Un po’ stufa di tante cose
Quali cose?
Anche di non avere una relazione 

possibili risposte
A eh capisco, è difficile 
= non c’è trippa
B  Ma tu che tipo d’uomo vorresti?
 Uno con cui poter parlare come con te

 Non ne conosco 


ma io ci sono


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Aprile 2021)

Lui: Ma io ci sono, sono qui che ti aspetto da mesi, scrivo anche su un forum che mi piace una ma non riesco a farglielo capire come vorrei...


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche per messaggio puoi prenderla alla lontana.
> Come stai?
> Un po’ stufa di tante cose
> Quali cose?
> ...


Ma non ce la faccio ad essere così. Non sono io 
E comunque non ne vale la pena. Già so la risposta.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Aprile 2021)

E allora resta lì nel limbo tutta la vita.
evidentemente e’ ciò che davvero vuoi.


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Lui: Ma io ci sono, sono qui che ti aspetto da mesi, scrivo anche su un forum che mi piace una ma non riesco a farglielo capire come vorrei...


Seeee vabbè. Sigla di via col vento (o qualche altro filmone) e siamo a posto


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E allora resta lì nel limbo tutta la vita.
> evidentemente e’ ciò che davvero vuoi.


Ecco. No. Tutta la Vita no grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non ce la faccio ad essere così. Non sono io
> E comunque non ne vale la pena. Già so la risposta.


Urca che cosa impegnativa


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Urca che cosa impegnativa


Per intanto, LUI non mi chiede MAI come sto. Ma nemmeno scrive ciao. Inizia a messaggiare come se avesse smesso due secondi prima. Si vabbè. Neanche lui troppo normale


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non ce la faccio ad essere così. Non sono io
> E comunque non ne vale la pena. Già so la risposta.


Ma ti rendi conto che ti dai la padellata da sola?
Tu vorresti davvero il Principe che ti tira sul cavallo bianco.
Ma gli uomini sono umani anche loro e non amano le padellate. Un minimo il piano relazionale lo devi cambiare tu.
Ma non è che devi farlo solo per avere una storia con lui, ma anche superare sta sindrome di Rapunzel che sta lì nella torre in attesa


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per intanto, LUI non mi chiede MAI come sto. Ma nemmeno scrive ciao. Inizia a messaggiare come se avesse smesso due secondi prima. Si vabbè. Neanche lui troppo normale


Dai! Che ci vuole?! 
Mandami la schermata e in tempo reale ti dico cosa scrivere. 
La tua Cyranette


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che ti dai la padellata da sola?
> Tu vorresti davvero il Principe che ti tira sul cavallo bianco.
> Ma gli uomini sono umani anche loro e non amano le padellate. Un minimo il piano relazionale lo devi cambiare tu.
> Ma non è che devi farlo solo per avere una storia con lui, ma anche superare sta sindrome di Rapunzel che sta lì nella torre in attesa


Mi hai uccisa 

Non aspetto il principe (comunque so cavalcare meglio di lui, se del caso ), ma una persona che mi mostri un interesse. Certo: mi puoi dire mostralo tu per prima. Bene: se ho un interesse "forte", mi paralizzo.


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai! Che ci vuole?!
> Mandami la schermata e in tempo reale ti dico cosa scrivere.
> La tua Cyranette


Ti vorrei vedere alla prova . Non è per niente facile, davvero, lui piglia discorsi molto tecnici. O roba che comunque non è facile da "convertire" in altri tipi di discorsi.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti vorrei vedere alla prova . Non è per niente facile, davvero, lui piglia discorsi molto tecnici. O roba che comunque non è facile da "convertire" in altri tipi di discorsi.


Mi sottovaluti


----------



## spleen (12 Aprile 2021)

Insomma ho capito, nemmeno stavolta si scopa.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco. No. Tutta la Vita no grazie.


Fai una prova: non scrivere più , se lui ti scrive rispondi corto ma gentile. Poi vedi cosa succede. Se sparisce vuol dire che non c’era interesse, se ti chiede perché sei poco presente gli dici che eri molto occupata.
Ma questo tira e molla è stancante: vedi cosa fa lui se tu non tiri più .
E per i discorsi tecnici se non puoi fare a meno, rivolgiti a noi


----------



## Lara3 (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per intanto, LUI non mi chiede MAI come sto. Ma nemmeno scrive ciao. Inizia a messaggiare come se avesse smesso due secondi prima. Si vabbè. Neanche lui troppo normale


Giusto per curiosità: come inizia un messaggio senza chiedere MAI come stai ?
È una forma di gentilezza chiedere ad un’amica/o come sta.
Sono andata per curiosità a vedere nei vecchi messaggi del mio lui quante volte lo chiedeva quando eravamo “ in incognito “.
Da un minimo di 2 volte al giorno fino a 5-6 volte. E giuro che non ho sbalzi d’umore .


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Insomma ho capito, nemmeno stavolta si scopa.


Anche oggi, si scopa domani.


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fai una prova: non scrivere più , se lui ti scrive rispondi corto ma gentile. Poi vedi cosa succede. Se sparisce vuol dire che non c’era interesse, se ti chiede perché sei poco presente gli dici che eri molto occupata.
> Ma questo tira e molla è stancante: vedi cosa fa lui se tu non tiri più .
> E per i discorsi tecnici se non puoi fare a meno, rivolgiti a noi


Grazie a te, approfitto del tuo messaggio , e grazie a tutti: siete gli unici che sopportate le mie paturnie


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Giusto per curiosità: come inizia un messaggio senza chiedere MAI come stai ?
> È una forma di gentilezza chiedere ad un’amica/o come sta.
> Sono andata per curiosità a vedere nei vecchi messaggi del mio lui quante volte lo chiedeva quando eravamo “ in incognito “.
> Da un minimo di 2 volte al giorno fino a 5-6 volte. E giuro che non ho sbalzi d’umore .


Inizia.... che inizia. Magari su una conoscenza in comune, magari su qualche interesse che condivide.... Ma non c'è "Ciao, come stai?". C'è l'ingresso in una discussione, in un argomento e basta (chiedo scusa se non entro troppo nello specifico, ma credo si capisca....). Dopo le prime volte che glielo scrivevo, ci ho rinunciato pure io. Tanto a quello non rispondeva mai.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Aprile 2021)

Ma come si fa a fare la faccina che ride al posto del like?


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a fare la faccina che ride al posto del like?


Non c'è


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Aprile 2021)

Ma come non c’è? Tu l’hai fatta.


----------



## Foglia (12 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma come non c’è? Tu l’hai fatta.


Ah ok. Se sei col telefono tocca lo screen in prossimità del like. Dovrebbe darti tutte le opzioni. Idem da computer (ora non ce l'ho sotto mano) dovrebbe essere puntando il cursore senza cliccare, se ben ricordo perché son cose che faccio in automatico) 

Comunque non ride mica....


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Aprile 2021)

Ecco! Grazie!


----------



## Vera (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Inizia.... che inizia. Magari su una conoscenza in comune, magari su qualche interesse che condivide.... Ma non c'è "Ciao, come stai?". C'è l'ingresso in una discussione, in un argomento e basta (chiedo scusa se non entro troppo nello specifico, ma credo si capisca....). Dopo le prime volte che glielo scrivevo, ci ho rinunciato pure io. Tanto a quello non rispondeva mai.


Guarda, anch'io con chi messaggio assiduamente non chiedo "come stai?" e se dovesse basarsi su questo penserebbe che mi sta sul casso


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Giusto per curiosità: come inizia un messaggio senza chiedere MAI come stai ?
> È una forma di gentilezza chiedere ad un’amica/o come sta.
> Sono andata per curiosità a vedere nei vecchi messaggi del mio lui quante volte lo chiedeva quando eravamo “ in incognito “.
> Da un minimo di 2 volte al giorno fino a 5-6 volte. E giuro che non ho sbalzi d’umore .


Pensa che io lo trovo irritante.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non ce la faccio ad essere così. Non sono io
> E comunque non ne vale la pena. Già so la risposta.


Se sai già tutto perché farsi ste menate. 
Però una battuta un po equivoca gliela potresti fare.


----------



## white74 (12 Aprile 2021)

Esatto, perché è solo una domanda di circostanza piantata a inizio di un messaggio.


----------



## white74 (12 Aprile 2021)

Ma tipo uno per capire di cosa si parla deve leggere 6 anni di messaggi qui?


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Guarda, anch'io con chi messaggio assiduamente non chiedo "come stai?" e se dovesse basarsi su questo penserebbe che mi sta sul casso


No, non penso di stargli sul casso, mi ha anche detto che gli piaccio molto (esattamente, tanto per restare coi piedi in terra: che "del posto" ammirava molto 2-3 persone, tra cui OVVIAMENTE anch'io ). E' però una modalità di approccio che non consente certi "agganci", o li rende più difficili. Perché introduce il discorso (volendolo introdurre) in qualcosa di personale. Di norma, se voglio entrare nel personale, rispondo (vabbé.... a volte edulcoro, nel senso che evito con alcuni di rispondere "di merda, grazie"  ) che va bene, sto bene, eccetera.... e poi appunto se voglio (SE VOGLIO) ci aggiungo qualcosa di personale (tipo "sto facendo questo", piuttosto che "sono reduce da....", roba così. Poi se uno vuole entra" a propria volta un pò nel proprio personale (o chiede sul mio). Non è certo una modalità di approccio "spinta" , però è diverso se mi contatti parlandomi della storia di Napoleone (faccio un esempio a caso per far capire cosa intendo). Ergo non gli sto certo sul cazzo, ma il suo approccio già dice tanto. Ed è vero, alla fine ho "adeguato" il mio al suo (ragazzi : alla quindicesima volta che ti chiedo "come stai?", e non caghi nemmeno la mia domanda, poi la smetto anch'io eh ).


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, non penso di stargli sul casso, mi ha anche detto che gli piaccio molto (esattamente, tanto per restare coi piedi in terra: che "del posto" ammirava molto 2-3 persone, tra cui OVVIAMENTE anch'io ). E' però una modalità di approccio che non consente certi "agganci", o li rende più difficili. Perché introduce il discorso (volendolo introdurre) in qualcosa di personale. Di norma, se voglio entrare nel personale, rispondo (vabbé.... a volte edulcoro, nel senso che evito con alcuni di rispondere "di merda, grazie"  ) che va bene, sto bene, eccetera.... e poi appunto se voglio (SE VOGLIO) ci aggiungo qualcosa di personale (tipo "sto facendo questo", piuttosto che "sono reduce da....", roba così. Poi se uno vuole entra" a propria volta un pò nel proprio personale (o chiede sul mio). Non è certo una modalità di approccio "spinta" , però è diverso se mi contatti parlandomi della storia di Napoleone (faccio un esempio a caso per far capire cosa intendo). Ergo non gli sto certo sul cazzo, ma il suo approccio già dice tanto. Ed è vero, alla fine ho "adeguato" il mio al suo (ragazzi : alla quindicesima volta che ti chiedo "come stai?", e non caghi nemmeno la mia domanda, poi la smetto anch'io eh ).


Ma “come stai?” nella messaggistica è pleonastico, come il “do you do?” inglese a cui si risponde “do you do?”
Se si vuole andare sul personale si può utilizzare, se c’è, altrimenti si usano altre modalità.
Poi è da vedere qual è l’argomento tecnico di cui si parla.
Ho una cara amica, conosciuta qui anni fa, che esordisce sempre con frasi tipo “Ma ti pare che sia accettabile una cosa del genere?” e si riferisce a un fatto di cronaca o una discussione su fb.  il più delle volte intuisco e rispondo. Altre volte chiedo conferma dell’argomento, a volte chiedo.
Ma poi andiamo via via approfondendo. Credo che io sappia di lei cose che non sa il marito e lei altrettanto di me.
Si può partire qualsiasi modo e si arriva dove si vuole.
Ho riflettuto in queste ore sulla tua vicenda e penso che tu definisca amicizia quella che è una piacevole conoscenza.
E quindi il passaggio per approfondire lo vedi (e forse lo è) come un salto e per questo hai paura di cadere e vorresti che lo facesse lui.
Ma se tu accettassi di diventare più amica davvero non sarebbe un salto, ma un avvicinamento che potrebbe creare una amicizia dove la trasformazione in relazione sarebbe un passo e non un salto.
Non so se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Vera (13 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, non penso di stargli sul casso, mi ha anche detto che gli piaccio molto (esattamente, tanto per restare coi piedi in terra: che "del posto" ammirava molto 2-3 persone, tra cui OVVIAMENTE anch'io ). E' però una modalità di approccio che non consente certi "agganci", o li rende più difficili. Perché introduce il discorso (volendolo introdurre) in qualcosa di personale. Di norma, se voglio entrare nel personale, rispondo (vabbé.... a volte edulcoro, nel senso che evito con alcuni di rispondere "di merda, grazie"  ) che va bene, sto bene, eccetera.... e poi appunto se voglio (SE VOGLIO) ci aggiungo qualcosa di personale (tipo "sto facendo questo", piuttosto che "sono reduce da....", roba così. Poi se uno vuole entra" a propria volta un pò nel proprio personale (o chiede sul mio). Non è certo una modalità di approccio "spinta" , però è diverso se mi contatti parlandomi della storia di Napoleone (faccio un esempio a caso per far capire cosa intendo). Ergo non gli sto certo sul cazzo, ma il suo approccio già dice tanto. Ed è vero, alla fine ho "adeguato" il mio al suo (ragazzi : alla quindicesima volta che ti chiedo "come stai?", e non caghi nemmeno la mia domanda, poi la smetto anch'io eh ).


Il più delle volte il "Come stai?" è una domanda disinteressata. Così come il "Sto bene" è la risposta meno sincera.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Il più delle volte il "Come stai?" è una domanda disinteressata. Così come il "Sto bene" è la risposta meno sincera.


Il marito di una mia amica la sgridava per le sue forme di cortesia, secondo lui false.

Però sono la base della socialità. 
Quella mia amica l’ho conosciuta dal lattaio, spiando il suo passeggino, mentre tenevo la carrozzina. È stato bello andare al matrimonio di quella bimba sul passeggino.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che io lo trovo irritante.


Vabè dai, io credo che esistano anche vie di mezzo, eh. 
A me viene da chiederlo quando non sento una persona da un pò.
Lui comunque lo ha fatto DA SEMPRE, vale a dire anche quando la frequenza delle nostre comunicazioni private era bassa.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma “come stai?” nella messaggistica è pleonastico, come il “do you do?” inglese a cui si risponde “do you do?”
> Se si vuole andare sul personale si può utilizzare, se c’è, altrimenti si usano altre modalità.
> Poi è da vedere qual è l’argomento tecnico di cui si parla.
> Ho una cara amica, conosciuta qui anni fa, che esordisce sempre con frasi tipo “Ma ti pare che sia accettabile una cosa del genere?” e si riferisce a un fatto di cronaca o una discussione su fb.  il più delle volte intuisco e rispondo. Altre volte chiedo conferma dell’argomento, a volte chiedo.
> ...


Non è  semplice conoscenza nella misura in cui a volte mi dice tutto quello che gli salta per la testa (fatico pure io a spiegarlo  ).
La lascerei a livello di conoscenza sotto altri aspetti, che riguardano più "la sfera personale a tutto tondo", della persona. E anche qui spero di spiegarmi pure io 

Sul grassetto: senz'altro, soprattutto la seconda parte. Si arriva dove si vuole arrivare. Se si vuole arrivare più in là di dove si è arrivati. Ebbene, dopo quasi un anno direi che non si è voluto arrivare "oltre".... probabilmente quella che è una via di mezzo tra una conoscenza e un'amicizia. Beh, ognuno avrà i suoi tempi "evolutivi", io non escludo niente (di quel che sarà di qui a un anno, due anni, un mese, o quel che è), dico solo che allo stato non è cosa, per parte mia, da pensare restanto imbambolita (mi suonava meglio di imbambolata ), da perderci la testa, da pensarlo più di quel che si pensa ad un amico, da fantasticare su cose che non sono, eccetera.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabè dai, io credo che esistano anche vie di mezzo, eh.
> A me viene da chiederlo quando non sento una persona da un pò.
> Lui comunque lo ha fatto DA SEMPRE, vale a dire anche quando la frequenza delle nostre comunicazioni private era bassa.
> 
> ...


Le emozioni vengono, le fantasie si assecondano.
A volte le fantasie fanno compagnia.
Però invece non ho ben capito.
“A volte mi sento sola” lo puoi dire pure a me. È un modo per approfondire senza fare nessun salto perché non implica “dimmelo e passo la notte con te”, ma anche un semplice “capita un po’ a tutti” e in mezzo tutto quello che si vuole.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Il più delle volte il "Come stai?" è una domanda disinteressata. *Così come il "Sto bene" è la risposta meno sincera*.


Boh. E' una domanda che lascia spazio un pò a tutto. Poi, ripeto: sono io la prima che magari sto in un momento "di merda" ma non ho voglia di parlarne, perciò tronco con un "bene, grazie". Ma mica sempre, dipende anche dalla confidenza che ho con chi sta dall'altra parte, dal momento (magari se mi messaggi mentre "a caldo" sto incazzata, esco pure a fare sfoghi che magari il giorno dopo eviterei, eccetera. 

Per altro verso il non rispondere alla domanda (evitarla proprio, non evitare di riproporla a ogni piè sospinto) mi sa proprio di "parliamo d'altro". E vabbé: se da un lato è comprensibile che magari mi scriva per distrarsi, dall'altro suona un pò come dire "lasciamo la conoscenza a un livello impersonale", non so se mi spiego. Non è un amico di cui già so vita morte e miracoli, per intenderci. Che magari quando qualcosa gira storto me lo viene a dire di sua sponte. E' una domanda che, nell'ambito di una relazione tra due persone, lascia aperti "spazi". Ebbene, questi spazi lui li ha chiusi. Non sono un'amica "confidente", insomma, ma proprio tutt'altro, all'opposto. Per parte mia certi "spazi" li ho mostrati certamente di più, ecco


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le emozioni vengono, le fantasie si assecondano.
> A volte le fantasie fanno compagnia.
> Però invece non ho ben capito.
> “A volte mi sento sola” lo puoi dire pure a me. È un modo per approfondire senza fare nessun salto perché non implica “dimmelo e passo la notte con te”, ma anche un semplice “capita un po’ a tutti” e in mezzo tutto quello che si vuole.


In generale non ho problemi (come vedi qui racconto un pò di tutto e di più ), ma hai presente la sensazione (magari errata da parte mia eh) di.... non avere, quello spazio? Bruni, ci devo mettere una bella pietra sopra. Questo è.


----------



## Martes (13 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il marito di una mia amica la sgridava per le sue forme di cortesia, secondo lui false.
> 
> Però sono la base della socialità.


È interessante come possa essere inteso diversamente.
Io come formalità non lo uso mai... e infatti sono criticata per mancanza di socialità, ma a chi tengo lo chiedo eccome


----------



## Vera (13 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> È interessante come possa essere inteso diversamente.
> Io come formalità non lo uso mai... e infatti sono criticata per mancanza di socialità, ma a chi tengo lo chiedo eccome


Mi allaccio al tuo commento per rispondere anche a @Brunetta e @Foglia 
Ecco, io, non sono criticata per mancanza di socialità, anzi, però non uso frasi di circostanza facilmente. Chiedo "Come stai?" solo quando risento o incontro, dopo diverso tempo, qualcuno a cui tengo. 
Si ha bisogno necessariamente di un "come stai?" per testare l'interesse o per ampliare il discorso? 
Se parlo con qualcuno, soprattutto nella fase della conoscenza, sono altre le cose che mi fanno capire se interesso come persona.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2021)




----------



## perplesso (13 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> È interessante come possa essere inteso diversamente.
> Io come formalità non lo uso mai... e infatti sono criticata per mancanza di socialità, ma a chi tengo lo chiedo eccome


non è sempre e necessariamente una formalità.  alle volte, si usa proprio per capire, specialmente se non ci si vede spesso e si sonda il tono della voce per intuire se c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi allaccio al tuo commento per rispondere anche a @Brunetta e @Foglia
> Ecco, io, non sono criticata per mancanza di socialità, anzi, però non uso frasi di circostanza facilmente. Chiedo "Come stai?" solo quando risento o incontro, dopo diverso tempo, qualcuno a cui tengo.
> *Si ha bisogno necessariamente di un "come stai?" per testare l'interesse o per ampliare il discorso?*
> Se parlo con qualcuno, soprattutto nella fase della conoscenza, sono altre le cose che mi fanno capire se interesso come persona.


Risposta al grassetto: no, non se ne ha bisogno "necessariamente". Può (PUO') essere una sorta di "ingresso", nella vita di una persona.
Con tanti significati, mica solo di circostanza.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2021)

Come formalità lo uso rarissimamente è mai con le persone a cui tengo


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è sempre e necessariamente una formalità.  alle volte, si usa proprio per capire, specialmente se non ci si vede spesso e si sonda il tono della voce per intuire se c'è qualcosa che non va.


Alle volte si usa sapendo delle cose dell'altro ma non esponendosi 

Es: ehi come va? (ho saputo che appena comprata la macchina nuova, come sei uscito dall'autosalone sei andato a battere contro un muro)


----------



## Martes (13 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Alle volte si usa sapendo delle cose dell'altro ma non esponendosi
> 
> Es: ehi come va? (ho saputo che appena comprata la macchina nuova, come sei uscito dall'autosalone sei andato a battere contro un muro)


Sì, e in questo caso è un uso un po' subdolo, perché alludere senza esporsi io la trovo una cosa insopportabilmente scorretta


----------



## Skorpio (13 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Sì, e in questo caso è un uso un po' subdolo, perché alludere senza esporsi io la trovo una cosa insopportabilmente scorretta


Un mio ex direttore lo usava quando doveva affibbiarmi degli incarichi pescolosi 

Gli rispondevo direttamente : tiriamo corto e mi dica di cosa si tratta. 

Ci si rideva insieme


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> In generale non ho problemi (come vedi qui racconto un pò di tutto e di più ), ma hai presente la sensazione (magari errata da parte mia eh) di.... non avere, quello spazio? Bruni, ci devo mettere una bella pietra sopra. Questo è.


Allora se sai già che rifiuta confidenza... forse ti attira per quello. Hai avuto genitori così e ti sei sposata un tipo del genere.
A sto punto è meglio domandarti perché ti manda su di giri un tipo chiuso, evitante e con comunicazione intermittente, più che cercare di cavar sangue da una rapa.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> È interessante come possa essere inteso diversamente.
> Io come formalità non lo uso mai... e infatti sono criticata per mancanza di socialità, ma a chi tengo lo chiedo eccome


Loro avevano ragione entrambi. Ma lui è un orso.


----------



## Vera (13 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Risposta al grassetto: no, non se ne ha bisogno "necessariamente". Può (PUO') essere una sorta di "ingresso", nella vita di una persona.
> Con tanti significati, mica solo di circostanza.


Diciamo allora che siete due persone diverse. Succede.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora se sai già che rifiuta confidenza... forse ti attira per quello. Hai avuto genitori così e ti sei sposata un tipo del genere.
> A sto punto è meglio domandarti perché ti manda su di giri un tipo chiuso, evitante e con comunicazione intermittente, più che cercare di cavar sangue da una rapa.


Non è ne' chiuso, né evitante, né intermittente. La realtà è che a questo NON PIACCIO. Vorrei poter dare la "colpa" a lui (per quello che del resto non faccio nemmeno io che sono però un caso patologico ), ma a questo NON PIACCIO. Oppure: è sposato, ed è fedele. Non lo so.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Diciamo allora che siete due persone diverse. Succede.


Siamo molto diversi.


----------



## Vera (13 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Siamo molto diversi.


Non scervellarti troppo. Vai oltre


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è ne' chiuso, né evitante, né intermittente. La realtà è che a questo NON PIACCIO. Vorrei poter dare la "colpa" a lui (per quello che del resto non faccio nemmeno io che sono però un caso patologico ), ma a questo NON PIACCIO. Oppure: è sposato, ed è fedele. Non lo so.


Non è che sei tu a smontare l'ormone?


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è che sei tu a smontare l'ormone?


Può darsi , aggiungiamo anche questa ipotesi .


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è che sei tu a smontare l'ormone?


Questa è bastarda.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è ne' chiuso, né evitante, né intermittente. La realtà è che a questo NON PIACCIO. Vorrei poter dare la "colpa" a lui (per quello che del resto non faccio nemmeno io che sono però un caso patologico ), ma a questo NON PIACCIO. Oppure: è sposato, ed è fedele. Non lo so.


Hai detto tu che non va su un piano confidenziale. Per questo l’ho definito chiuso.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Può darsi , aggiungiamo anche questa ipotesi .


Fai un po la carina quando mandi un messaggio?


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai detto tu che non va su un piano confidenziale. Per questo l’ho definito chiuso.


Non mi lascia certi "spazi". Credo che sia più rispondente così


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fai un po la carina quando mandi un messaggio?


Sono gentile, o almeno penso di esserlo.
Se intendi fare battute o similari (doppi sensi o cose così)....no.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono gentile, o almeno penso di esserlo.
> Se intendi fare battute o similari (doppi sensi o cose così)....no.


Quindi potresti apparire distaccata. 
Ovvio che se lui è sposato potrebbe essere restio ad esporsi, vedendo che tu non aprì neanche uno spiraglio. 
Insomma devi un pochino osare


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi potresti apparire distaccata.
> Ovvio che se lui è sposato potrebbe essere restio ad esporsi, vedendo che tu non aprì neanche uno spiraglio.
> Insomma devi un pochino osare


Osare avrei dovuto farlo prima di farmi castelli in aria. Ma non me la sono sentita. Probabilmente (PROBABILMENTE) non avrei sortito l'effetto sperato, comunque (certo: lo dico ora con il senno del poi che all'epoca non avevo). Adesso credo che sarebbe un po' come avere fermato la macchina davanti a un muro, avere fantasticato di potersi trovare al di là di quel muro, avere constatato che quel muro non ha passaggi,  non di meno provare a passare oltre sbattendoci contro la macchina al grido di "apriti sesamo!". Quando invece c'è da prender su la macchina e allontanarsi da quel muro senza almeno avere sfasciato la carrozzeria.
Sicuramente ho fatto la mia parte nel dare l'idea di essere a mia volta distaccata, non so che cosa farci. Paradossale come questo sia direttamente proporzionale al tipo e al grado di attrazione che provo per l'altro, e la prova del nove sta ovviamente durante gli incontri fatti di persona, senza (ovviamente ancora) volerlo. Del tipo che ogni sfioramento era vissuto come si fosse trattato di un incontro ravvicinato con una torcia ardente, giusto per farsi un'idea. Mica era intenzionale, ma "saltavo su". Taccio (perché ve l'ho già raccontato) l'abbraccio convertito in una stretta di mano. Sono scema, comunque  , a volte vorrei proprio avere quella spigliatezza giusta, al momento giusto e con la persona che mi piace.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Osare avrei dovuto farlo prima di farmi castelli in aria. Ma non me la sono sentita. Probabilmente (PROBABILMENTE) non avrei sortito l'effetto sperato, comunque (certo: lo dico ora con il senno del poi che all'epoca non avevo). Adesso credo che sarebbe un po' come avere fermato la macchina davanti a un muro, avere fantasticato di potersi trovare al di là di quel muro, avere constatato che quel muro non ha passaggi,  non di meno provare a passare oltre sbattendoci contro la macchina al grido di "apriti sesamo!". Quando invece c'è da prender su la macchina e allontanarsi da quel muro senza almeno avere sfasciato la carrozzeria.
> Sicuramente ho fatto la mia parte nel dare l'idea di essere a mia volta distaccata, non so che cosa farci. Paradossale come questo sia direttamente proporzionale al tipo e al grado di attrazione che provo per l'altro, e la prova del nove sta ovviamente durante gli incontri fatti di persona, senza (ovviamente ancora) volerlo. Del tipo che ogni sfioramento era vissuto come si fosse trattato di un incontro ravvicinato con una torcia ardente, giusto per farsi un'idea. Mica era intenzionale, ma "saltavo su". Taccio (perché ve l'ho già raccontato) l'abbraccio convertito in una stretta di mano. Sono scema, comunque  , a volte vorrei proprio avere quella spigliatezza giusta, al momento giusto e con la persona che mi piace.


Forse non ci stai a passare come la separata allupata che si butta a corpo morto sul primo che si ferma

Forse non ci stai perché non lo sei e non accetti di rischiare di esser vista così

Forse.. a parti invertite, saresti la prima a pensare: "ecchelollà.. n'artro morto de fame che si trucca da quello che mi vorrebbe pure far credere che le piaccio un sacco"

Forse vuoi esser vista un po' più tutta intera di quel che si potrebbe vedere a prima vista, se tu ti esponessi nel contesto.

Forse.. non trombi


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Forse non ci stai a passare come la separata allupata che si butta a corpo morto sul primo che si ferma
> 
> Forse non ci stai perché non lo sei e non accetti di rischiare di esser vista così
> 
> ...



O forse non sono fatta per le relazioni extraconiugali  in senso "largo". Non sono io quella sposata, ma è abbastanza innegabile che la cosa mi blocchi. Comunque, più banalmente, forse a maggior ragione da uno sposato, devo anche sentirmi voluta. Non mi è arrivato, questo suo desiderio. Se mi domandi se mi è difficile manifestare il mio la risposta è sì certamente. ma da me non c'è da aspettarsi capriole triple carpiate. Non sono il tipo. Nemmeno coi messaggi. Dopo di che, capisco benissimo pure io che tra due persone libere, forse (forse) anche il modo di esprimersi possa essere più libero (saran mica tutti patologici come me?  Ebbene, e pur anche nella mia patologia, se una delle POCHE persone che mi piacciono da quel punto di vista dichiarasse il suo interesse (senza chissà quali fatti eclatanti) mi verrebbe da assecondare. Non chissà quale intraprendenza, insomma, ma nemmeno la totale assenza. Se - poi - il discorso si riduce al si tromba / non si tromba, per me è abbastanza irrilevante, nel senso che non ho bisogno di saltare addosso ad uno , quando capita la foia ci penso diversamente. Il sesso per me è vicinanza a una persona. Se c'è un muro di mezzo non si tratta di rafforzare quella vicinanza, si tratta di abbattere un muro. Ecco: non lo si fa da soli, o per lo meno non ha nessun senso per me abbattere IL MIO muro (la mia parte di quel muro, che peraltro ho provato ad abbattere) se dall'altra parte non si ha manco per le balle di fare altrettanto. Questo non per non sembrare "quella che ci prova", ma perché è profondamente inutile. Altro conto è se mi fossi "lanciata" con lui subito, ma te figurati: subito manco mi piaceva, e quando ha iniziato a piacermi eravamo già oltre il primo appuntamento. Guarda che saltando letteralmente addosso ad uno io ho già vinto un ex marito eh


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> O forse non sono fatta per le relazioni extraconiugali  in senso "largo". Non sono io quella sposata, ma è abbastanza innegabile che la cosa mi blocchi. Comunque, più banalmente, forse a maggior ragione da uno sposato, devo anche sentirmi voluta. Non mi è arrivato, questo suo desiderio. Se mi domandi se mi è difficile manifestare il mio la risposta è sì certamente. ma da me non c'è da aspettarsi capriole triple carpiate. Non sono il tipo. Nemmeno coi messaggi. Dopo di che, capisco benissimo pure io che tra due persone libere, forse (forse) anche il modo di esprimersi possa essere più libero (saran mica tutti patologici come me?  Ebbene, e pur anche nella mia patologia, se una delle POCHE persone che mi piacciono da quel punto di vista dichiarasse il suo interesse (senza chissà quali fatti eclatanti) mi verrebbe da assecondare. Non chissà quale intraprendenza, insomma, ma nemmeno la totale assenza. Se - poi - il discorso si riduce al si tromba / non si tromba, per me è abbastanza irrilevante, nel senso che non ho bisogno di saltare addosso ad uno , quando capita la foia ci penso diversamente. Il sesso per me è vicinanza a una persona. Se c'è un muro di mezzo non si tratta di rafforzare quella vicinanza, si tratta di abbattere un muro. Ecco: non lo si fa da soli, o per lo meno non ha nessun senso per me abbattere IL MIO muro (la mia parte di quel muro, che peraltro ho provato ad abbattere) se dall'altra parte non si ha manco per le balle di fare altrettanto. Questo non per non sembrare "quella che ci prova", ma perché è profondamente inutile. Altro conto è se mi fossi "lanciata" con lui subito, ma te figurati: subito manco mi piaceva, e quando ha iniziato a piacermi eravamo già oltre il primo appuntamento. Guarda che saltando letteralmente addosso ad uno io ho già vinto un ex marito eh


Allora, visto che sembra che hai capito che non ti caca, visto che non vuoi andare oltre, perché ci pensi ancora così e dopo tanto tempo?


----------



## Martes (14 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> O forse non sono fatta per le relazioni extraconiugali  in senso "largo". Non sono io quella sposata, ma è abbastanza innegabile che la cosa mi blocchi. Comunque, più banalmente, forse a maggior ragione da uno sposato, devo anche sentirmi voluta. Non mi è arrivato, questo suo desiderio. Se mi domandi se mi è difficile manifestare il mio la risposta è sì certamente. ma da me non c'è da aspettarsi capriole triple carpiate. Non sono il tipo. Nemmeno coi messaggi. Dopo di che, capisco benissimo pure io che tra due persone libere, forse (forse) anche il modo di esprimersi possa essere più libero (saran mica tutti patologici come me?  Ebbene, e pur anche nella mia patologia, se una delle POCHE persone che mi piacciono da quel punto di vista dichiarasse il suo interesse (senza chissà quali fatti eclatanti) mi verrebbe da assecondare. Non chissà quale intraprendenza, insomma, ma nemmeno la totale assenza. Se - poi - il discorso si riduce al si tromba / non si tromba, per me è abbastanza irrilevante, nel senso che non ho bisogno di saltare addosso ad uno , quando capita la foia ci penso diversamente. Il sesso per me è vicinanza a una persona. Se c'è un muro di mezzo non si tratta di rafforzare quella vicinanza, si tratta di abbattere un muro. Ecco: non lo si fa da soli, o per lo meno non ha nessun senso per me abbattere IL MIO muro (la mia parte di quel muro, che peraltro ho provato ad abbattere) se dall'altra parte non si ha manco per le balle di fare altrettanto. Questo non per non sembrare "quella che ci prova", ma perché è profondamente inutile. Altro conto è se mi fossi "lanciata" con lui subito, ma te figurati: subito manco mi piaceva, e quando ha iniziato a piacermi eravamo già oltre il primo appuntamento. Guarda che saltando letteralmente addosso ad uno io ho già vinto un ex marito eh


Scusa Foglia eh... ma:


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Allora, visto che sembra che hai capito che non ti caca, visto che non vuoi andare oltre, *perché ci pensi ancora così e dopo tanto tempo?*


Bella domanda pure questa.
ma che poi - sarà un caso? - ma gli uomini meno li cago più mi si avvicinano. Col fotografo ad esempio sarò senz'altro più "naturale", che ti devo dire? Ultimamente (ci uscirò pure oggi) è tutto un far seguire inviti. Per parte mia non gli dò alcuna illusione, nel senso che comunque ho capito che esco a fare la passeggiata CON UN AMICO. Per parte sua non so, ma ad un certo punto non sta a me decidere per lui. Se non dovesse stargli bene, ad un certo punto non me lo dirà più. Oppure no, ma non lo so. Non è affar mio, oggi posso e due passi con un amico li faccio volentieri.
Con quest'altro è differente, sono carica di illusioni, e la soluzione penso proprio che sia quella di lasciare per strada, una ad una, queste illusioni, per non pensarlo più. Credo che la risposta alla tua domanda sia perché RAZIONALMENTE SO che i fatti non mi dicono nulla che vada oltre un'amicizia, ma poi esiste la parte irrazionale di me che malgrado l'evidenza si illude ancora di altro. Non so dartene una migliore


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Scusa Foglia eh... ma:


Non volevo annoiarvi, giuro


----------



## Lara3 (14 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Forse non ci stai a passare come la separata allupata che si butta a corpo morto sul primo che si ferma
> 
> Forse non ci stai perché non lo sei e non accetti di rischiare di esser vista così
> 
> ...


Qui si sta pensando a trombare, mentre fuori è pieno di trombosi. 
Humor inglese


----------



## Martes (14 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non volevo annoiarvi, giuro


Ma lo dicevo per te! Noi se ci annoiamo possiamo anche non leggere


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Osare avrei dovuto farlo prima di farmi castelli in aria. Ma non me la sono sentita. Probabilmente (PROBABILMENTE) non avrei sortito l'effetto sperato, comunque (certo: lo dico ora con il senno del poi che all'epoca non avevo). Adesso credo che sarebbe un po' come avere fermato la macchina davanti a un muro, avere fantasticato di potersi trovare al di là di quel muro, avere constatato che quel muro non ha passaggi,  non di meno provare a passare oltre sbattendoci contro la macchina al grido di "apriti sesamo!". Quando invece c'è da prender su la macchina e allontanarsi da quel muro senza almeno avere sfasciato la carrozzeria.
> Sicuramente ho fatto la mia parte nel dare l'idea di essere a mia volta distaccata, non so che cosa farci. Paradossale come questo sia direttamente proporzionale al tipo e al grado di attrazione che provo per l'altro, e la prova del nove sta ovviamente durante gli incontri fatti di persona, senza (ovviamente ancora) volerlo. Del tipo che ogni sfioramento era vissuto come si fosse trattato di un incontro ravvicinato con una torcia ardente, giusto per farsi un'idea. Mica era intenzionale, ma "saltavo su". Taccio (perché ve l'ho già raccontato) l'abbraccio convertito in una stretta di mano. Sono scema, comunque  , a volte vorrei proprio avere quella spigliatezza giusta, al momento giusto e con la persona che mi piace.


Ma con chi ci piace tantissimo facciamo tutti così. Io verbalizzo e rompo l’imbarazzo


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma con chi ci piace tantissimo facciamo tutti così. Io verbalizzo e rompo l’imbarazzo


 Ah vabbè, logorroica lo sono a prescindere e lo sono pure con lui, è che non avrò verbalizzato ciò che gli avrei voluto dire


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Ma lo dicevo per te! Noi se ci annoiamo possiamo anche non leggere


A me non annoiano queste discussioni, non le farei altrimenti


----------



## Martes (14 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me non annoiano queste discussioni, non le farei altrimenti


La noia era riferita alla situazione


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me non annoiano queste discussioni, non le farei altrimenti


Nemmeno a me annoiano e mi piacerebbe un giorno tu uscissi dal pantano in cui ti trovi, vai dal tuo milanese, lo sbatti contro il muro e gli spari la lingua in bocca.

poi vada come vada.


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> La noia era riferita alla situazione


La situazione non mi annoia. Mi logora un pochino.


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me annoiano e mi piacerebbe un giorno tu uscissi dal pantano in cui ti trovi, vai dal tuo milanese, lo sbatti contro il muro e gli spari la lingua in bocca.
> 
> poi vada come vada.


Giusto.
Mi manca.... una bella denuncia per molestie


----------



## Pincopallino (14 Aprile 2021)

Ma cosa vuoi che ti denunci...l’occasione fa l’uomo ladro!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah vabbè, logorroica lo sono a prescindere e lo sono pure con lui, è che non avrò verbalizzato ciò che gli avrei voluto dire


Ma io dico cose tipo “quando vedo la notifica di un tuo messaggio, mi emoziono“


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io dico cose tipo “quando vedo la notifica di un tuo messaggio, mi emoziono“


Inizio a capire certi "ruoli" (che in realtà io non ho mai troppo sentito) e certe doglianze da parte di certi maschi che "non vogliono assumere l'iniziativa". Io credo (visto che non tutti per fortuna sono patologici come me) che se fosse stato interessato il primo passo lo avrebbe fatto. Lo ha fatto? No.
Non interesso.


----------



## patroclo (14 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Inizio a capire certi "ruoli" (che in realtà io non ho mai troppo sentito) e certe doglianze da parte di certi maschi che "non vogliono assumere l'iniziativa". Io credo (visto che non tutti per fortuna sono patologici come me) che se fosse stato interessato il primo passo lo avrebbe fatto. Lo ha fatto? No.
> Non interesso.


L'iniziativa si prende, se trovi un ghiacciolino dall'altra parte (vedi stretta di mano ) ....magari il passettino indietro lo fai
Ovviamente nel contesto è da valutare il grado di "prendimento", timidezze reciproche, ecc. ecc....


----------



## alberto15 (14 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Giusto.
> Mi manca.... una bella denuncia per molestie


beh tanto sei avvocato, ti difendi da sola , al limite


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Inizio a capire certi "ruoli" (che in realtà io non ho mai troppo sentito) e certe doglianze da parte di certi maschi che "non vogliono assumere l'iniziativa". Io credo (visto che non tutti per fortuna sono patologici come me) che se fosse stato interessato il primo passo lo avrebbe fatto. Lo ha fatto? No.
> Non interesso.


Sei certa che non lo ha fatto? 
Sono piccoli gesti, è sposato può benissimo non voler essere mandato a quel paese.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io dico cose tipo “quando vedo la notifica di un tuo messaggio, mi emoziono“


No dai mi emoziono non si può leggere


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Inizio a capire certi "ruoli" (che in realtà io non ho mai troppo sentito) e certe doglianze da parte di certi maschi che "non vogliono assumere l'iniziativa". Io credo (visto che non tutti per fortuna sono patologici come me) che se fosse stato interessato il primo passo lo avrebbe fatto. Lo ha fatto? No.
> Non interesso.


Boh i ruoli mi stavano stretti già alle medie e Rapunzel mi sembrava che avesse scarsa scelta.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No dai mi emoziono non si può leggere


Si verbalizza ciò che si prova. Che ne so le emozioni che prova lei? Sono stata sul generico. Comunque le emozioni l’altro non le sa, se non le comunichi.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si verbalizza ciò che si prova. Che ne so le emozioni che prova lei? Sono stata sul generico. Comunque le emozioni l’altro non le sa, se non le comunichi.


No ma è proprio il dire che ti emozioni che uccide ogni ormone ancora presente ammesso che ci siano


----------



## Cattivik (14 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io dico cose tipo “quando vedo la notifica di un tuo messaggio, mi emoziono“


... e se ti tromba come si deve che fai... vai in estasi mistica per una settimana?

Cattivik


----------



## Martes (14 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No ma è proprio il dire che ti emozioni che uccide ogni ormone ancora presente ammesso che ci siano


Perché?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Perché?


Perché mi sa di romanzo rosa retró


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No ma è proprio il dire che ti emozioni che uccide ogni ormone ancora presente ammesso che ci siano


Cosa vuol dire per te “emozione “?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire per te “emozione “?


È il termine che non direi mai a un uomo ai primi messaggi oddio nemmeno dopo a dire il vero . Me lo vedrei giustamente scappare gambe in spalla. 
Ripeto mi sa di film romantico d’epoca


----------



## alberto15 (14 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No ma è proprio il dire che ti emozioni che uccide ogni ormone ancora presente ammesso che ci siano


Quindi non bisogna dirlo? Come comunichi al tuo amante che hai voglia di lui? Gli mandi un fax?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> È il termine che non direi mai a un uomo ai primi messaggi oddio nemmeno dopo a dire il vero . Me lo vedrei giustamente scappare gambe in spalla.
> Ripeto mi sa di film romantico d’epoca


Ho detto di comunicare ciò che si prova...tu chiamale se vuoi emozioni 
Comunicherai qualcosa.
Quali parole trovi adeguate.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quindi non bisogna dirlo? Come comunichi al tuo amante che hai voglia di lui? Gli mandi un fax?


Gli dico che ho voglia di lui non che mi emozionano i suoi messaggi 
Posso dirgli che mi stupisce o mi sorprende se mi manda un messaggio con un contenuto  inaspettato


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto di comunicare ciò che si prova...tu chiamale se vuoi emozioni
> Comunicherai qualcosa.
> Quali parole trovi adeguate.


Mi fa piacere sentirti 
Mi farebbe piacere vederti 
Che ne so
Io mi sarei già stancata di uno che mi cerca solo per parlare di un argomento anche se interessa entrambi 
Avrei già spostato il discorso su un piano diverso


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere sentirti
> Mi farebbe piacere vederti
> Che ne so
> Io mi sarei già stancata di uno che mi cerca solo per parlare di un argomento anche se interessa entrambi
> Avrei già spostato il discorso su un piano diverso


Sono emozioni spostate sul piano del desiderio.
La metti sul piano erotico e salta la parte emotiva.
Ma *prima* di avere una relazione avrai provato anche tu un fremito del cuore?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono emozioni spostate sul piano del desiderio.
> La metti sul piano erotico e salta la parte emotiva.
> Ma *prima* di avere una relazione avrai provato anche tu un fremito del cuore?


Possono rispondere anche gli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono emozioni spostate sul piano del desiderio.
> La metti sul piano erotico e salta la parte emotiva.
> Ma *prima* di avere una relazione avrai provato anche tu un fremito del cuore?


Fremito al cuore mi sembra eccessivo
Mi piaceva e volevo approfondire la conoscenza. 
Ma ripeto mi emozionano i tuoi messaggi non mi verrebbe in mente nemmeno adesso di scrivergli
Però non ho capito cosa ci sia di erotico di un messaggio in cui dici che vorresti incontrare un uomo con cui non hai ancora una storia


----------



## alberto15 (14 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Possono rispondere anche gli altri.


C'e' gente che e' fredda di natura , altre persone sono piu' emotive. Non c'e' una regola


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> C'e' gente che e' fredda di natura , altre persone sono piu' emotive. Non c'e' una regola


Intendevo se comunicate e come l’interesse


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Fremito al cuore mi sembra eccessivo
> Mi piaceva e volevo approfondire la conoscenza.
> Ma ripeto mi emozionano i tuoi messaggi non mi verrebbe in mente nemmeno adesso di scrivergli
> Però non ho capito cosa ci sia di erotico di un messaggio in cui dici che vorresti incontrare un uomo con cui non hai ancora una storia


La metti sul piano concreto “diamoci una mossa”, poi nel post precedente avevi scritto “ho voglia di te”...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La metti sul piano concreto “diamoci una mossa”, poi nel post precedente avevi scritto “ho voglia di te”...


Mi aveva chiesto cosa dico al mio amante 
Non dico certo “ho voglia di te” a uno con cui non un rapporto di un certo tipo 
Sul diamoci una mossa, bere un caffè non lo trovo così azzardato


----------



## Skorpio (14 Aprile 2021)




----------



## Martes (15 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo se comunicate e come l’interesse


Esprimendo le emozioni che mi suscita


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto di comunicare ciò che si prova...tu chiamale se vuoi emozioni
> Comunicherai qualcosa.
> Quali parole trovi adeguate.


Bellissimo argomento 
Le emozioni che esterni non le devi però solo sentire. Almeno, io che comunque FATICO ad esprimerle, le esprimo laddove riesco a immaginare una "corrispondenza", nella sfera altrui. Che significa che l'altro sia in grado non solo di capire cosa voglio esprimere, ma anche trovarne una corrispondenza che non rimanga solo in astratto, nell'idea di un qualcosa, ma che riesca a calarlo nella nostra situazione. Faccio un esempio "concreto" di quello che intendo.

Il fotografo l'altro giorno mi ha mandato un'immagine per così dire "romantica" (   ), una sua foto (grossomodo l'immagine di due che ballavano un tango guardandosi negli occhi), a me è venuto da commentare "bella foto" (foto in effetti bella), sul piano emozionale il mio pensiero è stato "mai con te", non so se mi spiego .

Ecco: fermo restando che non è certamente nulla di male riuscire ad esprimersi, aprire le proprie emozioni all'altro, io se comunico certe cose non lo faccio propriamente "a caso". Se io scrivessi al milanese ciò che provo anche solo quando mi arriva la notifica di un suo messaggio credo che gli potrei suonare.... ipotizzo ridicola e/o patetica. Mi potrai dire "prova", per parte mia credo che sia abbastanza indicativo il fatto che non me la senta 

Parlo di uno bello grande e vaccinato, E SPOSATO, smaliziato quel che basta per capire che certe cose si lasciano su altri piani 
Dopo di che io gli ho detto (questo sì) che lo ritengo una persona con cui si può parlare un pò di tutto - perché questo è - che non lo trovo mai banale in niente.
Magari una frase che potrà sembrare "poca cosa", in realtà dietro a quella frase per me c'è un mondo.
Ma in effetti non gli scriverei (ORA) che quando ricevo un suo messaggio mi si stampa in faccia un sorriso scemo e inizio a pensare a quanto in quel momento e non solo lo vorrei vicino.
Capisci ciò che dico? Questa roba sta nella mia mente. E basta.... Come lo so? L'ho capito dal fatto che non siamo nelle condizioni, a distanza di quasi un anno, di potercelo dire liberamente, senza timore e senza vergogna. Colpa mia, colpa sua, colpa del mondo.... resta che non siamo in quelle condizioni, e.... (mi ricollego in risposta anche ad altri discorsi) francamente per me ha poco senso parlare di "colpe". Davvero.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


Esiste la versione di Sgarbi senza le urla ?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bellissimo argomento
> Le emozioni che esterni non le devi però solo sentire. Almeno, io che comunque FATICO ad esprimerle, le esprimo laddove riesco a immaginare una "corrispondenza", nella sfera altrui. Che significa che l'altro sia in grado non solo di capire cosa voglio esprimere, ma anche trovarne una corrispondenza che non rimanga solo in astratto, nell'idea di un qualcosa, ma che riesca a calarlo nella nostra situazione. Faccio un esempio "concreto" di quello che intendo.
> 
> Il fotografo l'altro giorno mi ha mandato un'immagine per così dire "romantica" (   ), una sua foto (grossomodo l'immagine di due che ballavano un tango guardandosi negli occhi), a me è venuto da commentare "bella foto" (foto in effetti bella), sul piano emozionale il mio pensiero è stato "mai con te", non so se mi spiego .
> ...


Ma davvero pensi che scrivere “ricevere un tuo messaggio mi fa sorgere sempre un sorriso“ è più difficile di dire “dici sempre cose interessanti “?
Certamente la prima è una espressione emotiva e la seconda razionale. Ma se non sei un pc...sarebbe normale.


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero pensi che scrivere “ricevere un tuo messaggio mi fa sorgere sempre un sorriso“ è più difficile di dire “dici sempre cose interessanti “?
> Certamente la prima è una espressione emotiva e la seconda razionale. Ma se non sei un pc...sarebbe normale.


Si, lo penso....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si, lo penso....


Quindi il punto è non esprimere alcuna risonanza emotiva.
Esprimere emotività ti fa sentire ...vulnerabile?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2021)

Esprimere le mie emozioni mi fa sentire libera.


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi il punto è non esprimere alcuna risonanza emotiva.
> Esprimere emotività ti fa sentire ...vulnerabile?



Esprimere un certo tipo di emotività (più che altro esprimere un'emozione, un certo tipo di emozione) laddove so che non è contraccambiata, si. Mi fa sentire vulnerabile. Sinceramente bruni: ad uno con cui mi sento per parlare di supermercati (argomento a caso) e tecnicamente sempre e solo di supermercati e di argomenti collegati ai supermercati (non sto sminuendo nulla eh, descrivo solo la situazione, senza togliere l'interesse per l'argomento) e, solo con fatica IMMANE, di qualcosa d'altro di mio non necessariamente collegato, si. Tirar fuori un'emozione, rivolgergli una mia emozione, mi farebbe sentire parecchio.... vulnerabile.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Esprimere un certo tipo di emotività (più che altro esprimere un'emozione, un certo tipo di emozione) laddove so che non è contraccambiata, si. Mi fa sentire vulnerabile. Sinceramente bruni: ad uno con cui mi sento per parlare di supermercati (argomento a caso) e tecnicamente sempre e solo di supermercati e di argomenti collegati ai supermercati (non sto sminuendo nulla eh, descrivo solo la situazione, senza togliere l'interesse per l'argomento) e, solo con fatica IMMANE, di qualcosa d'altro di mio non necessariamente collegato, si. Tirar fuori un'emozione, rivolgergli una mia emozione, mi farebbe sentire parecchio.... vulnerabile.


Ma lui è l’Esselunga?


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lui è l’Esselunga?



No!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No!!!!!


Intendevo se avete qualche rapporto commerciale.
Se no, non vedo perché farti problemi.
Molti anni fa mi sono imposta di esprimere la mia emotività, mi ha fatto star bene.
Non è che aspettando corrispondenze bisogno invecchiare.
Non avrei voluto fare la fine di Concetta nel Gattopardo che scopre da vecchia che Tancredi l'aveva amata.


----------



## Vera (15 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo se avete qualche rapporto commerciale.
> Se no, non vedo perché farti problemi.
> Molti anni fa mi sono imposta di esprimere la mia emotività, mi ha fatto star bene.
> Non è che aspettando corrispondenze bisogno invecchiare.
> Non avrei voluto fare la fine di Concetta nel Gattopardo che scopre da vecchia che Tancredi l'aveva amata.


Ma infatti, cos'hai da perdere @Foglia  ?
Le emozioni sono belle da provare e da esternare. Poi se non vengono corrisposte, pazienza.
È l'ultima volta che ti incoraggio, poi te ne vai a fare in culo (con simpatia e sfinimento)


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo se avete qualche rapporto commerciale.
> Se no, non vedo perché farti problemi.
> Molti anni fa mi sono imposta di esprimere la mia emotività, mi ha fatto star bene.
> Non è che aspettando corrispondenze bisogno invecchiare.
> Non avrei voluto fare la fine di Concetta nel Gattopardo che scopre da vecchia che Tancredi l'aveva amata.


No, non ci sono particolari "commistioni", poi per carità, mai dire mai, ma non è che evito a causa di rapporti di altro tipo o che altro.
Evito perché lo ritengo inutile, addirittura controproducente. Davvero come essersi fermati davanti a un muro (e magari avere già "strusciato" l'auto, e decidere che il meglio da farsi sia andarci comunque a sbattere contro 

A che pro vuotare il sacco? Voglio dire, uno lo vuota quando in una conseguenza almeno ci spera. Altrimenti lo vuoto, mi sento parecchio scema (no anzi, lo sono e quindi lo dichiaro a lui) e tutto questo per che cosa? Che reazione può avere uno che non è interessato? Al limite di dirmi che gli dispiace. La facciamo andare proprio di lusso? Una botta e via perché magari la botta non si rifiuta a nessuna (e io non so davvero come si regoli in quel campo)? In ogni caso non esiste un interesse. Ti ripeto: io sarò patologica , ma lui non mi pare il tipo che si tira indietro se gli va di fare una cosa. Tutto vero quello che dici a me (che sono bloccata perché è sposato). Di segnali (gli stessi di cui mi stai parlando tu, o altri) avrebbe potuto mandarmene lui. Ebbene, al massimo mi sono persa e ho perso tempo interrogandomi su cose contraddittorie, ma erano evidentemente cavolate. Altrimenti uno non ti dice che ci rivedremo quando si saranno allentate le misure covid, piuttosto ti propone davvero una passeggiata al parco, o ti fa capire comunque che gli piacerebbe rivederti di lì a breve. (Capisco che sono le stesse difficoltà che trovo io, ma ripeto, non faccio troppo testo né penso che TUTTI siano come me  ). Poi, se ne avessi trovato un altro come me non so, ma la ritengo un'ipotesi piuttosto improbabile. E poi comunque dai, io a volte nelle messaggiate (e non solo) ho cercato di spostare anche il discorso su di me. Della sua vita privata non so niente. Se non che non si fa nessun problema se anche lo dovessi chiamare di sabato, di domenica, o addirittura in vacanza. Il che mi fa presumere che oltre a un rapporto di conoscenza, o amicizia, proprio non veda.

Basta: ogni tanto ho qualche "rigurgito" , comunque provo a non cercarlo più e a diradare comunque le risposte. Ultimamente ci siamo scritti molto spesso. Io poi mi faccio problemi a chiamare, lui no, ma sempre comunque solo e soltanto per parlare di argomenti "tecnici", mai per altro. Per dire (tornando anche al discorso del "come stai?"). Sono capitate volte in cui mi ha chiesto qualche parere, morire (a parte il primo incontro che abbiamo avuto) che mi abbia UNA VOLTA chiesto come va la ricerca del lavoro, o se ho trovato lavoro, o insomma news. Non esiste solo "come stai?" Questo già in sé denota parecchio, per carità, mica che è cattivo o che altro. Ma che al di là di un certo tipo di conoscenza, gliene frega mica un casso.... Io se so che un amico ha perso il lavoro, non è che sto tutti i giorni a tartassarlo di domande, ma se ci sono news ogni tanto chiedo, dopo di che se capisco che l'altro non voglia passare troppo tempo a parlarne rispetto la sua volontà, ma comunque l'interesse c'è. Poi saremo tutti diversi, per carità. Però capisci anche che io possa non essere propriamente a mio agio a dirgli le emozioni che comunque mi provoca. Ma a mia volta capisco (e lo razionalizzo) che tutto questo caos nella testa per uno che al limite ha piacere a parlare con me "di supermercati" forse forse è meglio che me lo levo


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma infatti, cos'hai da perdere @Foglia  ?
> Le emozioni sono belle da provare e da esternare. Poi se non vengono corrisposte, pazienza.
> È l'ultima volta che ti incoraggio, poi te ne vai a fare in culo (con simpatia e sfinimento)



Io lo so che sei una tenerona 

No ragazza comunque, evita di mandarmi affanculo, l'ho appena scritto anche in risposta a @Brunetta ,  ste cose si fanno se almeno c'è un barlume di speranza, altrimenti meglio di no


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2021)

siccome non ho voglia di andarmi a rileggere tutto, quale sarebbe il problema di Foglia?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma infatti, cos'hai da perdere @Foglia  ?


Eh insomma.. ha da perdere parecchio, se poi va buca..

Vuoi mettere tutte le intriganti conversazioni sui contratti di approvvigionamento di supermercati e GDO?


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> siccome non ho voglia di andarmi a rileggere tutto, quale sarebbe il problema di Foglia?


Lascia stare


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lascia stare


meno pippe mentali e più ingoio, bimba.  che poi invecchiamo


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh insomma.. ha da perdere parecchio, se poi va buca..
> 
> Vuoi mettere tutte le intriganti conversazioni sui contratti di approvvigionamento di supermercati e GDO?


Mi scuso se non entro nel dettaglio ma sarebbe comunque ininfluente. Ci siamo conosciuti in un contesto, ed OVVIAMENTE è un contesto che interessa a entrambi 

Tu la vedi come un qualcosa "da perdere".... non lo so. Io credo semplicemente che a quel punto ad allontanarsi sarebbe lui. E sinceramente, tempi e modalità di questo allontanamento preferisco essere io a deciderli. Potrà semplicemente essere che mi allontani per un pò (il tempo prima o poi ste.... "cavolate" le fa anche passare), senza necessità - magari - di vedermi pure sputtanata con altre conoscenze comuni (e ce ne sono). Io la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che se lo terrebbe per sé non ce la metto. Poco male, in ogni caso (nel senso che non mi cambierebbe certo la vita, ma.... preferisco evitare). Sì comunque: in questo discorso sento messa in gioco la mia "dignità", è una cosa che deve farmi riflettere comunque. Razionalmente capisco che non è che sia certo la fine del mondo.


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> meno pippe mentali e più ingoio, bimba.  che poi invecchiamo


Eccallà, lo sapevo 

Mi fosse facile sostituirne uno con un altro avrei risolto, così non è per mia sfortuna.


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eccallà, lo sapevo
> 
> Mi fosse facile sostituirne uno con un altro avrei risolto, così non è per mia sfortuna.


la sfortuna è qualcosa di indipendente dalla nostra volontà, nel tuo caso qualsiasi cosa pensi sia il problema, in realtà sei tu a determinarlo.

e ripeto, siccome non ho veramente voglia di andare a ritroso nel 3d, partendo dal principio che qualsiasi cosa ti abbia scritto Brunetta è sbagliata, la questione la risolvi se la smetti di inventare problemi ad ogni soluzione.

sennò poi Vera ti manda a culo ed io te gonfio


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> la sfortuna è qualcosa di indipendente dalla nostra volontà, nel tuo caso qualsiasi cosa pensi sia il problema, in realtà sei tu a determinarlo.
> 
> e ripeto, siccome non ho veramente voglia di andare a ritroso nel 3d, partendo dal principio che qualsiasi cosa ti abbia scritto Brunetta è sbagliata, la questione la risolvi se la smetti di inventare problemi ad ogni soluzione.
> 
> sennò poi Vera ti manda a culo ed io te gonfio


In realtà @Brunetta sta provando in tutti i modi a trovare una soluzione al problema. Ma è una soluzione impossibile. Sono in fissa per uno che non mi si caga, proprio in estrema sintesi.


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> In realtà @Brunetta sta provando in tutti i modi a trovare una soluzione al problema. Ma è una soluzione impossibile. Sono in fissa per uno che non mi si caga, proprio in estrema sintesi.


ecchine n'artra.    ripeto:  meno pippe mentali e più ingoio.  non c'è nessuna soluzione al problema se tu non ti svegli


----------



## spleen (15 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecchine n'artra.    ripeto:  meno pippe mentali e più ingoio.  non c'è nessuna soluzione al problema se tu non ti svegli


Mettersi a fare la zozzetta in pratica.  
Naa
Bisogna esserci tagliata.


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> ecchine n'artra.    ripeto:  meno pippe mentali e più ingoio.  *non c'è nessuna soluzione al problema se tu non ti svegli*


Si, Specialmente a perdere tempo dietro chi non mi corrisponde. Comunque a me scrivere è utilissimo per REALIZZARE cose che sembrano banali, ma quando ci caschi con entrambi i piedi non lo sono. Il fatto (ci stavo riflettendo ORA, fate vobis quanto sono sveglia  ) che neppure mi abbia chiesto - nell'arco di una decina di mesi - se ho novità per il lavoro (tipo che non gli è capitato di farlo nemmeno mezza volta eh, magari sfiorando l'argomento appena) è abbastanza indicativo del fatto che non gliene freghi un cazzo oltre che di fare la chiacchierata su argomenti tecnici.
Mica deve per forza interessargli, ma almeno io apro gli occhi.
Ogni tanto la svegliata ci vuole.


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Mettersi a fare la zozzetta in pratica.
> Naa
> Bisogna esserci tagliata.


Anche svegliarsi in altro modo, comunque. Per intanto, abbandonando per strada, certe illusioni.
Il resto viene con chi viene (no doppi sensi please ), però direi che per intanto guardare in faccia alla realtà può servire. Sicuramente di più rispetto a credere che uno anche non ti ha manco per le balle sia minimamente interessato a te. Poi per carità, l'interesse si può anche fingere, ci saranno quelli che la domanda la fanno solo per circostanza eccetera, eccetera, eccetera. Questo manco la fa, in effetti non è un gran bel segnale neppure questo. Se sono interessata a una persona, e so che vive un momento particolare, almeno una volta ogni tanto le chiedo.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si, Specialmente a perdere tempo dietro chi non mi corrisponde. Comunque a me scrivere è utilissimo per REALIZZARE cose che sembrano banali, ma quando ci caschi con entrambi i piedi non lo sono. Il fatto (ci stavo riflettendo ORA, fate vobis quanto sono sveglia  ) che neppure mi abbia chiesto - nell'arco di una decina di mesi - se ho novità per il lavoro (tipo che non gli è capitato di farlo nemmeno mezza volta eh, magari sfiorando l'argomento appena) è abbastanza indicativo del fatto che non gliene freghi un cazzo oltre che di fare la chiacchierata su argomenti tecnici.
> Mica deve per forza interessargli, ma almeno io apro gli occhi.
> Ogni tanto la svegliata ci vuole.


Non chiederti se ci sono novità sul lavoro è indicativo solo del fatto che è uno sciabigotto, come avevo già detto io in tempi non sospetti

Lo avevo detto io mi pare, vero?

Bravo Skorpio, sei stato bravuccio


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non chiederti se ci sono novità sul lavoro è indicativo solo del fatto che è uno sciabigotto, come avevo già detto io in tempi non sospetti
> 
> Lo avevo detto io mi pare, vero?
> 
> Bravo Skorpio, sei stato bravuccio


Sciabigotto o no, mica deve essere necessariamente interessato al mio lavoro. Però a non chiedere MAI mi sta dimostrando che DELLA SOTTOSCRITTA frega un cazzo. Non gli faccio colpe o che altro: solo dico che non gliene frega un cazzo. Altrimenti una volta ogni tanto un " novità?" lo avrebbe chiesto. Anche via w.a. eh, due secondi, un messaggino. Realtà, poi se voleva comunicare che non gliene frega un cazzo.... vabbè, non ha fatto i conti col fatto che sono pure tonta in queste cose.


----------



## Martes (15 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sciabigotto o no, mica deve essere necessariamente interessato al mio lavoro. Però a non chiedere MAI mi sta dimostrando che DELLA SOTTOSCRITTA frega un cazzo.


Ci stai menando per il naso, vero?


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Ci stai menando per il naso, vero?


No. Perché?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sciabigotto o no, mica deve essere necessariamente interessato al mio lavoro. Però a non chiedere MAI mi sta dimostrando che DELLA SOTTOSCRITTA frega un cazzo. Non gli faccio colpe o che altro: solo dico che non gliene frega un cazzo. Altrimenti una volta ogni tanto un " novità?" lo avrebbe chiesto. Anche via w.a. eh, due secondi, un messaggino. Realtà, poi se voleva comunicare che non gliene frega un cazzo.... vabbè, non ha fatto i conti col fatto che sono pure tonta in queste cose.


Sarà stato troppo concentrato a fare la parte del tenebroso, che se lo deve essere dimenticato


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarà stato troppo concentrato a fare la parte del tenebroso, che se lo deve essere dimenticato


No. Non fa la parte del tenebroso. Però pensa che all'inizio (quando mi stava sulle scatole) lo trovavo inquietante, quello sì.


----------



## Skorpio (15 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Non fa la parte del tenebroso. Però pensa che all'inizio (quando mi stava sulle scatole) lo trovavo inquietante, quello sì.


Pensa a chi ce lo ha a giro x casa un omino così, altro che inquietante


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pensa a chi ce lo ha a giro x casa un omino così, altro che inquietante


In casa (questa è una delle pochissime cose che mi disse) deve invece essere molto presente e molto informato (poi se partecipi anche emotivamente ai problemi in casa questo non lo so).


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, non ci sono particolari "commistioni", poi per carità, mai dire mai, ma non è che evito a causa di rapporti di altro tipo o che altro.
> Evito perché lo ritengo inutile, addirittura controproducente. Davvero come essersi fermati davanti a un muro (e magari avere già "strusciato" l'auto, e decidere che il meglio da farsi sia andarci comunque a sbattere contro
> 
> A che pro vuotare il sacco? Voglio dire, uno lo vuota quando in una conseguenza almeno ci spera. Altrimenti lo vuoto, mi sento parecchio scema (no anzi, lo sono e quindi lo dichiaro a lui) e tutto questo per che cosa? Che reazione può avere uno che non è interessato? Al limite di dirmi che gli dispiace. La facciamo andare proprio di lusso? Una botta e via perché magari la botta non si rifiuta a nessuna (e io non so davvero come si regoli in quel campo)? In ogni caso non esiste un interesse. Ti ripeto: io sarò patologica , ma lui non mi pare il tipo che si tira indietro se gli va di fare una cosa. Tutto vero quello che dici a me (che sono bloccata perché è sposato). Di segnali (gli stessi di cui mi stai parlando tu, o altri) avrebbe potuto mandarmene lui. Ebbene, al massimo mi sono persa e ho perso tempo interrogandomi su cose contraddittorie, ma erano evidentemente cavolate. Altrimenti uno non ti dice che ci rivedremo quando si saranno allentate le misure covid, piuttosto ti propone davvero una passeggiata al parco, o ti fa capire comunque che gli piacerebbe rivederti di lì a breve. (Capisco che sono le stesse difficoltà che trovo io, ma ripeto, non faccio troppo testo né penso che TUTTI siano come me  ). Poi, se ne avessi trovato un altro come me non so, ma la ritengo un'ipotesi piuttosto improbabile. E poi comunque dai, io a volte nelle messaggiate (e non solo) ho cercato di spostare anche il discorso su di me. Della sua vita privata non so niente. Se non che non si fa nessun problema se anche lo dovessi chiamare di sabato, di domenica, o addirittura in vacanza. Il che mi fa presumere che oltre a un rapporto di conoscenza, o amicizia, proprio non veda.
> ...


Tutto questo è sintetizzabile in AUTO SABOTAGGIO.
Quando si attua questo comportamento? 
Quando ci si prefigura un fallimento e ci si comporta perché si realizzi.


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto questo è sintetizzabile in AUTO SABOTAGGIO.
> Quando si attua questo comportamento?
> Quando ci si prefigura un fallimento e ci si comporta perché si realizzi.


Non mi prefiguro un fallimento. Dico solo che con questi presupposti è matematico. E allora inutile incaponirsi. Poi io davvero sono tonta: ma uno che non è minimamente interessato a me come persona, secondo te lascia spazio per pensare ad altro? C'è una "ricetta" per dieci mesi passati nel nulla: davvero togliersi dalla testa questo tipo. E guardare la realtà.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Non mi prefiguro un fallimento. Dico solo che* con questi presupposti* è matematico*. E allora inutile incaponirsi. Poi io davvero sono tonta: ma uno che non è minimamente interessato a me come persona, secondo te lascia spazio per pensare ad altro? C'è una "ricetta" per dieci mesi passati nel nulla: davvero togliersi dalla testa questo tipo. E guardare la realtà.


Se non è prefigurare un fallimento questo, cosa lo è?
Poi non è che lui ti farebbe un favore, come non glielo faresti tu.
Quindi non è una partita a poker in cui tu ti giochi tutto.
Fai check  per passare la parola.
Poi cosa dire per farlo, scegli tu. Per Nocciola dire “mi emoziono quando vedo la notifica“ è smielato, per me no, ma puoi dire mille cose.
Razionalizzare e andare a pescare una cosa così impersonale come chiedere come va il lavoro, è un espediente per giustificare la fifa.
Basterebbe “appena si può, prendiamo un caffè?”
E poi però proseguire come viene...


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Mettersi a fare la zozzetta in pratica.
> Naa
> Bisogna esserci tagliata.


a nuotare s'impara


----------



## Martes (16 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Perché?


Perché:





Skorpio ha detto:


> Non chiederti se ci sono novità sul lavoro è indicativo solo del fatto che è uno sciabigotto, come avevo già detto io in tempi non sospetti





Foglia ha detto:


> Sciabigotto o no, mica deve essere necessariamente interessato al mio lavoro. Però a non chiedere MAI mi sta dimostrando che DELLA SOTTOSCRITTA frega un cazzo.


 è evidente che se se uno ti fa notare la mancanza di domande su novità lavorative non si riferisce all'interesse al tuo lavoro ma all'interesse verso di te: a volte, anche nelle risposte qui, sembra che tu faccia la finta tonta, invece a quanto pare non è voluto. Non mi stupisco quindi che l'altro non trovi spazio per comunicazioni che possano arrivare ad un certo livello: si imbatterebbe continuamente in un vicolo cieco. 
Ma a parte questo l'idea di levartelo dalla testa, se riesci, mi sembra la migliore, perché già da come si era mosso nel vostro incontro comprensivo di telefonata del conoscente a me non pare una gran persona (so bene che tu non condividi!)


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sciabigotto o no, mica deve essere necessariamente interessato al mio lavoro. Però a non chiedere MAI mi sta dimostrando che DELLA SOTTOSCRITTA frega un cazzo. Non gli faccio colpe o che altro: solo dico che non gliene frega un cazzo. Altrimenti una volta ogni tanto un " novità?" lo avrebbe chiesto. Anche via w.a. eh, due secondi, un messaggino. Realtà, poi se voleva comunicare che non gliene frega un cazzo.... vabbè, non ha fatto i conti col fatto che sono pure tonta in queste cose.


Ricordo un tizio in passato; era sempre lui che chiamava ed evitavo di fare qualsiasi domanda perché qualsiasi risposta era logorroica; un fiume di lamenti sul suo stato esistenziale. Lui voleva diventare amico credo o semplicemente cercava un supporto psicologico ( non sono psicologa) e mi aveva descritto tutte le sue “sfortune”, che sfortune non erano. Era in salute, pieno di soldi, buon lavoro, viveva in un bel posto. Non aveva però una donna. Tutte erano scappate in passato.
Era un infuso di depressione quest’uomo.
Comunque mi ricordo che evitavo qualsiasi domanda perché altrimenti la telefonata sarebbe diventata ancora più lunga.
E non per ultimo: di lui non m’importava nulla, amica sua non mi consideravo. Ma è anche vero che nemmeno lui era un amico, a parole si, ma in fatti no. Immaginatevi un ora e mezza di telefonata in cui lui raccontava tutte le sue sfortune, un’ora e mezza alla settimana, o ogni due settimane ( dipende da quanto spesso mi facevo beccare) e senza chiedere mai come stavo io.
E sono piuttosto una persona propensa a sentire i problemi altrui, ascoltare e ancora ascoltare. Ma i suoi problemi erano uno schiaffo ai veri problemi della vita, quindi talvolta mi veniva da ridere, altre volte da piangere. Da piangere perché mi ero fatta beccare al telefono.
Riassumendo voglio dire che io per esempio non facevo domande perché non volevo stare troppo al telefono con lui. E perché non m’interessava nulla di lui.
Nessuna similitudine di Foglia con il mio “ amico”, solo il fatto che il suo tenebroso non fa troppe domande perché non interessato di sapere di più di Foglia.
Un banale “ come stai” potrebbe avere come risposta un riassunto di cose tipo “ mi sento sola ecc ecc bla bla bla”, oppure sai cosa mi è successo ieri ed altro bla bla bla.
Penso che lui evita le domande perché semplicemente non è interessato alle risposte.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2021)

Rispondo un pò a tutti gli ultimi interventi, o almeno provo 

Anzitutto, NON mi prefiguro un fallimento, il fallimento sta già nei fatti. Altrimenti dieci mesi di questa assurda situazione non ci sarebbero nemmeno stati. Che poi sapere se questo fallimento sia "dovuto" a me, a lui, a entrambi (spesso diciamo che i fallimenti non dipendono da una parte sola) mi è utile FINO AD UN CERTO PUNTO. Non è una persona con cui provare "a ricostruire", mi spiego? E' una persona con cui non c'è stato niente di altro (in dieci mesi) che non condivisione di un interesse comune. E poco altro strettamente legato a questo. La più parte delle (poche) cose esulanti da questo argomento le ho portate io (non solo problemi in ambito lavorativo eh, e in generale non solo problemi, anche cose carine che danno spunto eventualmente per parlare un pò) ma non sono state oggetto della benché minima volontà di approfondimento da parte sua. Livello chiacchiere, e per giunta ben lontano dal chiedermi se ho risolto un problema. Anche a parti inverse, non entro in dettagli ma vi garantisco che è così. Ora: va bene TUTTO. Ci sta l'esprimere emozioni & altro. Che però mi metta a farlo in un contesto in cui nemmeno la mia situazione lavorativa "è del benché minimo interesse", non so: indicativo è il fatto che non me la sia minimamente sentita (senza dover usare chissà quali effetti speciali) di condividere quando avevo trovato un lavoro. Oh: oltre a dirlo a voi, avevo subito "stressato" un discreto numero di amici, dal tanto che ero felice. E ho ricevuto in cambio diverse attestazioni di affetto. Non serve essere in chissà quale rapporto per rallegrarsi di una cosa bella capitata a qualcuno che conosciamo, o che ci è amico. Ebbene, trovo indicativo (a pensarci ora) che io con lui tutto questo l'ho EVITATO. Non glielo ho nemmeno detto. E perché? Perché ho evidentemente interiorizzato il suo disinteresse, non l'ho ritenuto tra le persone da rendere partecipi, con cui condividere una bella notizia. Colpa mia? Non saprei, direi che un messaggio per dire "ci sono news?" si possa fare lo stesso, è chiaro che se non è minimamente sentito meglio che manco si faccia, almeno non devo neppure (@Lara3 ) stare a discernere se all'altro interessi o meno, oppure me lo stia chiedendo per una ragione di sola cortesia e dentro di sé dica "due @@". @Martes : certamente è mancanza di interesse verso di me. Ma (mi fa piacere chiarirlo) non attribuisco a quella mancanza chissà quale valenza "negativa" in lui (sciabigotto nel caso di @Skorpio ). Non è uno che mi ha dichiarato mari e monti e poi nei fatti sa manco se sono viva, ok?  E' uno conosciuto in un certo ambito, con cui si sono fatte chiacchiere in un certo ambito, che evidentemente non ha voglia di estendere l'ambito, che continua a scambiare cose interessanti per quell'ambito. MA da quell'ambito non vuole uscire. E me lo ha detto chiaramente coi fatti. Sotto questo punto di vista è stato più onesto di chi magari ti chiede e non sta nemmeno ad ascoltare o leggere la risposta. Che non se ne frega nulla comunque. Però (PERO') è un evidente segnale che di me non gliene freghi poi tanto. Questo significa che è sciabigotto, o che mi voglia male? Ecco: qui sta la differenza con come la vede @Skorpio (e forse anche tu  ): per me NON E' sciabigotto, né stronzo, né uno che mi vuole male. E' semplicemente uno a cui frega moooolto limitatamente di me. E di questo e su questo piglio atto, e apro gli occhi. A volte quando si è presi (parlo per me) evidenze macroscopiche finiscono per andare in secondo piano, parche "sai, magari non avrà voluto propormi un argomento potenzialmente tedioso". E invece no, la realtà è che frega un cazzo 
Ma di qui a dire che la famosa "uva" della volpe sia diventata "brutta", per me ne passa  L'uva semplicemente sta dove vuole stare, e dove dimostra di stare. Non lo voglio giudicare. Non mi ha mai (a onor del vero) "illusa" con frasi ad effetto o altre cose poi disattese, non so se è chiaro. Sono IO che - siccome "mi piace, mi piace, mi piace" - ho provato a vedere potenzialità dietro le righe che ci siamo scambiati che semplicemente NON esistono, se non nella mia testa. Quella del lavoro è una delle tante evidenze del fatto che a costui vado bene per un confronto su certi temi e poco più. Ma il fatto che potesse non essere così l'ho immaginato IO. Non è lui lo sciabigotto, al limite, ma pazienza, le cose meglio capirle tardi che non capirle mai


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Rispondo un pò a tutti gli ultimi interventi, o almeno provo
> 
> Anzitutto, NON mi prefiguro un fallimento, il fallimento sta già nei fatti. Altrimenti dieci mesi di questa assurda situazione non ci sarebbero nemmeno stati. Che poi sapere se questo fallimento sia "dovuto" a me, a lui, a entrambi (spesso diciamo che i fallimenti non dipendono da una parte sola) mi è utile FINO AD UN CERTO PUNTO. Non è una persona con cui provare "a ricostruire", mi spiego? E' una persona con cui non c'è stato niente di altro (in dieci mesi) che non condivisione di un interesse comune. E poco altro strettamente legato a questo. La più parte delle (poche) cose esulanti da questo argomento le ho portate io (non solo problemi in ambito lavorativo eh, e in generale non solo problemi, anche cose carine che danno spunto eventualmente per parlare un pò) ma non sono state oggetto della benché minima volontà di approfondimento da parte sua. Livello chiacchiere, e per giunta ben lontano dal chiedermi se ho risolto un problema. Anche a parti inverse, non entro in dettagli ma vi garantisco che è così. Ora: va bene TUTTO. Ci sta l'esprimere emozioni & altro. Che però mi metta a farlo in un contesto in cui nemmeno la mia situazione lavorativa "è del benché minimo interesse", non so: indicativo è il fatto che non me la sia minimamente sentita (senza dover usare chissà quali effetti speciali) di condividere quando avevo trovato un lavoro. Oh: oltre a dirlo a voi, avevo subito "stressato" un discreto numero di amici, dal tanto che ero felice. E ho ricevuto in cambio diverse attestazioni di affetto. Non serve essere in chissà quale rapporto per rallegrarsi di una cosa bella capitata a qualcuno che conosciamo, o che ci è amico. Ebbene, trovo indicativo (a pensarci ora) che io con lui tutto questo l'ho EVITATO. Non glielo ho nemmeno detto. E perché? Perché ho evidentemente interiorizzato il suo disinteresse, non l'ho ritenuto tra le persone da rendere partecipi, con cui condividere una bella notizia. Colpa mia? Non saprei, direi che un messaggio per dire "ci sono news?" si possa fare lo stesso, è chiaro che se non è minimamente sentito meglio che manco si faccia, almeno non devo neppure (@Lara3 ) stare a discernere se all'altro interessi o meno, oppure me lo stia chiedendo per una ragione di sola cortesia e dentro di sé dica "due @@". @Martes : certamente è mancanza di interesse verso di me. Ma (mi fa piacere chiarirlo) non attribuisco a quella mancanza chissà quale valenza "negativa" in lui (sciabigotto nel caso di @Skorpio ). Non è uno che mi ha dichiarato mari e monti e poi nei fatti sa manco se sono viva, ok?  E' uno conosciuto in un certo ambito, con cui si sono fatte chiacchiere in un certo ambito, che evidentemente non ha voglia di estendere l'ambito, che continua a scambiare cose interessanti per quell'ambito. MA da quell'ambito non vuole uscire. E me lo ha detto chiaramente coi fatti. Sotto questo punto di vista è stato più onesto di chi magari ti chiede e non sta nemmeno ad ascoltare o leggere la risposta. Che non se ne frega nulla comunque. Però (PERO') è un evidente segnale che di me non gliene freghi poi tanto. Questo significa che è sciabigotto, o che mi voglia male? Ecco: qui sta la differenza con come la vede @Skorpio (e forse anche tu  ): per me NON E' sciabigotto, né stronzo, né uno che mi vuole male. E' semplicemente uno a cui frega moooolto limitatamente di me. E di questo e su questo piglio atto, e apro gli occhi. A volte quando si è presi (parlo per me) evidenze macroscopiche finiscono per andare in secondo piano, parche "sai, magari non avrà voluto propormi un argomento potenzialmente tedioso". E invece no, la realtà è che frega un cazzo
> Ma di qui a dire che la famosa "uva" della volpe sia diventata "brutta", per me ne passa  L'uva semplicemente sta dove vuole stare, e dove dimostra di stare. Non lo voglio giudicare. Non mi ha mai (a onor del vero) "illusa" con frasi ad effetto o altre cose poi disattese, non so se è chiaro. Sono IO che - siccome "mi piace, mi piace, mi piace" - ho provato a vedere potenzialità dietro le righe che ci siamo scambiati che semplicemente NON esistono, se non nella mia testa. Quella del lavoro è una delle tante evidenze del fatto che a costui vado bene per un confronto su certi temi e poco più. Ma il fatto che potesse non essere così l'ho immaginato IO. Non è lui lo sciabigotto, al limite, ma pazienza, le cose meglio capirle tardi che non capirle mai


Ecco: se tu non ti sei sentita di condividere nemmeno le cose belle vuol dire che ti sei trovata un muro davanti a te, ti era già chiaro che a lui non interessa condividere con te di più degli argomenti tecnici che state già discutendo.
Volta la pagina.
Così ti vedo intrappolata in una storia mai iniziata.
Troppo tempo, troppi pensieri consumati per niente.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco: se tu non ti sei sentita di condividere nemmeno le cose belle vuol dire che ti sei trovata un muro davanti a te, ti era già chiaro che a lui non interessa condividere con te di più degli argomenti tecnici che state già discutendo.
> Volta la pagina.
> Così ti vedo intrappolata in una storia mai iniziata.
> Troppo tempo, troppi pensieri consumati per niente.


Questo è. Io poi credo che dietro certi nostri comportamenti, a prima vista anche inspiegabili, ci sia sempre un perché, un motivo. Non ho condiviso con lui una bella notizia, e ok. Questo non gli impediva certo di chiedere. Stiamo parlando di una volta nell'arco di dieci mesi, messaggiate (più o meno) frequenti e comunque fatte con una certa costanza, diverse telefonate, e incontri successivi.... In questo contesto io credo di potermi dare una spiegazione, sul fatto che certe emozioni abbia scelto di tenerle per me. Stiamo comunque parlando di uno sposato, che mi sembra comunque che sappia come gira il mondo, abbastanza introdotto nel mondo delle relazioni per sapere se del caso anche come e quando fingere, che ha scelto di non fingere (gli fa anche onore per certi versi) ma che di fatto non ha interesse altro verso la mia persona che non sia un confronto su certi temi. Poi a me può andare bene comunque, oppure no. Di qui a mettere in gioco le mie emozioni con lui però non lo ritengo troppo "sano" per me. Sarebbe come dichiarargli " sono scema", voglio dire, lo sarò anche stata ma é meglio in questi casi stare muti 
Credo che la soluzione sia quella di non sentirlo, o diradare comunque i rapporti al minimo (tanto per non essere "scortesi"), finché tutto questo non mi sarà.... passato.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Rispondo un pò a tutti gli ultimi interventi, o almeno provo
> 
> Anzitutto, NON mi prefiguro un fallimento, il fallimento sta già nei fatti. Altrimenti dieci mesi di questa assurda situazione non ci sarebbero nemmeno stati. Che poi sapere se questo fallimento sia "dovuto" a me, a lui, a entrambi (spesso diciamo che i fallimenti non dipendono da una parte sola) mi è utile FINO AD UN CERTO PUNTO. Non è una persona con cui provare "a ricostruire", mi spiego? E' una persona con cui non c'è stato niente di altro (in dieci mesi) che non condivisione di un interesse comune. E poco altro strettamente legato a questo. La più parte delle (poche) cose esulanti da questo argomento le ho portate io (non solo problemi in ambito lavorativo eh, e in generale non solo problemi, anche cose carine che danno spunto eventualmente per parlare un pò) ma non sono state oggetto della benché minima volontà di approfondimento da parte sua. Livello chiacchiere, e per giunta ben lontano dal chiedermi se ho risolto un problema. Anche a parti inverse, non entro in dettagli ma vi garantisco che è così. Ora: va bene TUTTO. Ci sta l'esprimere emozioni & altro. Che però mi metta a farlo in un contesto in cui nemmeno la mia situazione lavorativa "è del benché minimo interesse", non so: indicativo è il fatto che non me la sia minimamente sentita (senza dover usare chissà quali effetti speciali) di condividere quando avevo trovato un lavoro. Oh: oltre a dirlo a voi, avevo subito "stressato" un discreto numero di amici, dal tanto che ero felice. E ho ricevuto in cambio diverse attestazioni di affetto. Non serve essere in chissà quale rapporto per rallegrarsi di una cosa bella capitata a qualcuno che conosciamo, o che ci è amico. Ebbene, trovo indicativo (a pensarci ora) che io con lui tutto questo l'ho EVITATO. Non glielo ho nemmeno detto. E perché? Perché ho evidentemente interiorizzato il suo disinteresse, non l'ho ritenuto tra le persone da rendere partecipi, con cui condividere una bella notizia. Colpa mia? Non saprei, direi che un messaggio per dire "ci sono news?" si possa fare lo stesso, è chiaro che se non è minimamente sentito meglio che manco si faccia, almeno non devo neppure (@Lara3 ) stare a discernere se all'altro interessi o meno, oppure me lo stia chiedendo per una ragione di sola cortesia e dentro di sé dica "due @@". @Martes : certamente è mancanza di interesse verso di me. Ma (mi fa piacere chiarirlo) non attribuisco a quella mancanza chissà quale valenza "negativa" in lui (sciabigotto nel caso di @Skorpio ). Non è uno che mi ha dichiarato mari e monti e poi nei fatti sa manco se sono viva, ok?  E' uno conosciuto in un certo ambito, con cui si sono fatte chiacchiere in un certo ambito, che evidentemente non ha voglia di estendere l'ambito, che continua a scambiare cose interessanti per quell'ambito. MA da quell'ambito non vuole uscire. E me lo ha detto chiaramente coi fatti. Sotto questo punto di vista è stato più onesto di chi magari ti chiede e non sta nemmeno ad ascoltare o leggere la risposta. Che non se ne frega nulla comunque. Però (PERO') è un evidente segnale che di me non gliene freghi poi tanto. Questo significa che è sciabigotto, o che mi voglia male? Ecco: qui sta la differenza con come la vede @Skorpio (e forse anche tu  ): per me NON E' sciabigotto, né stronzo, né uno che mi vuole male. E' semplicemente uno a cui frega moooolto limitatamente di me. E di questo e su questo piglio atto, e apro gli occhi. A volte quando si è presi (parlo per me) evidenze macroscopiche finiscono per andare in secondo piano, parche "sai, magari non avrà voluto propormi un argomento potenzialmente tedioso". E invece no, la realtà è che frega un cazzo
> Ma di qui a dire che la famosa "uva" della volpe sia diventata "brutta", per me ne passa  L'uva semplicemente sta dove vuole stare, e dove dimostra di stare. Non lo voglio giudicare. Non mi ha mai (a onor del vero) "illusa" con frasi ad effetto o altre cose poi disattese, non so se è chiaro. Sono IO che - siccome "mi piace, mi piace, mi piace" - ho provato a vedere potenzialità dietro le righe che ci siamo scambiati che semplicemente NON esistono, se non nella mia testa. Quella del lavoro è una delle tante evidenze del fatto che a costui vado bene per un confronto su certi temi e poco più. Ma il fatto che potesse non essere così l'ho immaginato IO. Non è lui lo sciabigotto, al limite, ma pazienza, le cose meglio capirle tardi che non capirle mai


Ma credimi, io non sono certo un fautore dell'espressione libera a ogni costo e verso chiunque

Se la si ritiene una cosa importante e preziosa (per me lo è) è conseguenza che sia da riservare a chi se ne mostri degno

Che non vuol dire riservarla a chi (forse) dirà probabilmente "si" ma chi la saprà cogliere e trattare in un modo dignitoso e interessato, anche se dovesse dire "no"

Per questo dico che mi sembra un soggetto indegno, almeno rispetto a te.

Perché a partire da quello scivolone della telefonata con l'altro utente con te presente, in cui dimostrava una disastrosa gestione dello spazio tra voi (fosse stato lo spazio per un caffè), per il mio modo di vedere la cosa, aveva già ampiamente dato prova di inidoneità

Poi.. sarà bravissimo a parlare di canali distributivi delle GDO oppure dei macchinari transizione 4.0 o comunque di quell'argomento/enti di vostro fervido interesse, ma la inidoneità resta.

Il problema è che non trovare spazio tra 2 anche solo conoscenti, per chiedersi anche in modo semplice se ci sono novità sul lavoro (indipendentemente dal fervido interesse o meno) è di per sé inquietante, per me


----------



## Skorpio (16 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Perché:
> è evidente che se se uno ti fa notare la mancanza di domande su novità lavorative non si riferisce all'interesse al tuo lavoro ma all'interesse verso di te: a volte, anche nelle risposte qui, sembra che tu faccia la finta tonta, invece a quanto pare non è voluto. Non mi stupisco quindi che l'altro non trovi spazio per comunicazioni che possano arrivare ad un certo livello: si imbatterebbe continuamente in un vicolo cieco.
> Ma a parte questo l'idea di levartelo dalla testa, se riesci, mi sembra la migliore, perché già da come si era mosso nel vostro incontro comprensivo di telefonata del conoscente a me non pare una gran persona (so bene che tu non condividi!)


Io mi chiedo a questo punto se al di là della domanda del lavoro, ci sono mai state da parte sua delle domande personali, anche le più semplici.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo a questo punto se al di là della domanda del lavoro, ci sono mai state da parte sua delle domande personali, anche le più semplici.


Pochissime. Le cose mie personali gliele ho dette praticamente di mia sponte. Idem lui ha parlato delle sue molto poco. Mi diede anche da pensare (e vabbè, lo dico) al fatto che sia stato ricoverato per un piccolo intervento. Ci eravamo sentiti (mi aveva chiamata per spiegarmi una cosa sempre in ambito tecnico) la sera prima. L'ho saputo per caso da un altro. Al che ovviamente gli ho scritto (Non sapevo se telefonargli in un momento di degenza, per quanto operazione routinaria, sempre un'operazione era....) chiedendogli come stesse, e così anche i giorni seguenti. La risposta fu "per il momento bene", e basta.... Ci rimasi in quel caso un po' male, ma mica perché avrebbe dovuto chiamarmi apposta. Mi aveva chiamata la sera prima, per altra cosa: ora non so, ma in quel contesto a me sarebbe venuto da dirglielo. E invece no. Per dire.  Non c'e' condivisione di un "personale", o meglio ce ne è pochissima.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ricordo un tizio in passato; era sempre lui che chiamava ed evitavo di fare qualsiasi domanda perché qualsiasi risposta era logorroica; un fiume di lamenti sul suo stato esistenziale. Lui voleva diventare amico credo o semplicemente cercava un supporto psicologico ( non sono psicologa) e mi aveva descritto tutte le sue “sfortune”, che sfortune non erano. Era in salute, pieno di soldi, buon lavoro, viveva in un bel posto. Non aveva però una donna. Tutte erano scappate in passato.
> Era un infuso di depressione quest’uomo.
> Comunque mi ricordo che evitavo qualsiasi domanda perché altrimenti la telefonata sarebbe diventata ancora più lunga.
> E non per ultimo: di lui non m’importava nulla, amica sua non mi consideravo. Ma è anche vero che nemmeno lui era un amico, a parole si, ma in fatti no. Immaginatevi un ora e mezza di telefonata in cui lui raccontava tutte le sue sfortune, un’ora e mezza alla settimana, o ogni due settimane ( dipende da quanto spesso mi facevo beccare) e senza chiedere mai come stavo io.
> ...


Non credo che sia il tipo di risposte di Foglia. E poi è lui che la cerca.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che sia il tipo di risposte di Foglia. E poi è lui che la cerca.


Si, ma la cerca a metà.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, ma la cerca a metà.


È stato studiato da tempo * che le relazioni si intessono a diversi livelli. Sicuramente ci sono amiche con cui puoi fare shopping, altre per andare al cinema e altre per andare a cena. Poi le confidenze con queste possono essere più o meno intime e profonde.
Vale anche con gli amici uomini.
Però (v. Thread “Siamo diventati scemi?”) anche lì la vicinanza fisica dà segnali, così come nella comunicazione verbale. Se un amico o una amica parla di tutto, ma non dice come si sente, posso provare io, ma se conclude con un generico “bene, dai!” non vado oltre. Ogni comunicazione è relazione, anche con la cassiera del supermercato, e se la cassiera mi ha raccontato cose sue, dipende da come mi sono posta io, mentre mettevo gli acquisti nel sacchetto.

* https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sociogramma_di_Moreno


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2021)

Fatto una prova anche oggi, un paio di considerazioni su quanto mi ha scritto e poi (complice il fatto che erano 4-5 giorni che non lo sentivo) la fatidica domanda: "tutto bene?". . Mi ha risposto su tutto, tranne che su quella. Non mi sono mai posta "da orco", comunque.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fatto una prova anche oggi, un paio di considerazioni su quanto mi ha scritto e poi (complice il fatto che erano 4-5 giorni che non lo sentivo) la fatidica domanda: "tutto bene?". . Mi ha risposto su tutto, tranne che su quella. Non mi sono mai posta "da orco", comunque.


E che conclusioni hai tratto?


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E che conclusioni hai tratto?


Da questo e da altro che non gliene frega un casso.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Da questo e da altro che non gliene frega un casso.


Purtroppo si.... ora ci vuole una  riflessione per metabolizzare


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fatto una prova anche oggi, un paio di considerazioni su quanto mi ha scritto e poi (complice il fatto che erano 4-5 giorni che non lo sentivo) la fatidica domanda: "tutto bene?". . Mi ha risposto su tutto, tranne che su *quella*. Non mi sono mai posta "da orco", comunque.


Cos’è quella?


----------



## Foglia (17 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cos’è quella?


La mia domanda, "tutto bene?", che ha completamente glissato, come da previsioni.

Comunque non gli faccio nessuna colpa.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> La mia domanda, "tutto bene?", che ha completamente glissato, come da previsioni.
> 
> Comunque non gli faccio nessuna colpa.


Ma raccontan il resto ha risposto.
Quale risposta avresti voluto di tuo gradimento?


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma raccontan il resto ha risposto.
> Quale risposta avresti voluto di tuo gradimento?


Ma no 
Parlando del resto ha proseguito dell'argomento per il quale mi aveva scritto.
Non ho risposte "di gradimento", che avrei voluto. Se ti domando "tutto bene?" lascio a te la possibilità di rispondermi, tutto qui. potrai dirmi "tutto ok", potrai raccontarmi una cosa che ti è capitata nella giornata, potrai eventualmente aprirti su questioni tue più profonde e personali. Potrai dirmi che per oggi preferisci la domanda "di scorta " (il che magari spesso presuppone che io sia già al corrente di una tua situazione "pregressa"), insomma esistono un sacco di infinite possibilità. Tu dici che mi ha già risposto glissando la domanda. Beh, lo trovo francamente un modo un po' "strano" di rispondere. È un modo che porta a non chiedere nemmeno più, e a dare per appurato che non ti sarà mai rivolta analoga domanda. Un po' troppo, da accettare. Io non sono un essere a comparti stagni. Dopo di che, rispetto il suo "spazio" e la scelta di non condividerlo. Però è sulla base di quello, che si costruiscono i rapporti. E per me non è sano infatuarmi di uno che non desidera andare oltre un interesse comune. Che ritiene di evitare un ambito personale (quello del come si sta) tout court. Perché é vero che può essere l'ambito delle più grosse palle. Ma attiene anche (e per la gran parte, direi  ) all'ambito emozionale, quello che facilita il parlare ANCHE del come si sta CON QUELLA PERSONA. Quello che ti fa anche dire "che bello sentirti/leggerti, oggi ero proprio giù!  ", eventualmente, e dove "sentito"....  E di lì costruendo. Non muri, ma varchi. Non so se si capisce ciò che intendo....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no
> Parlando del resto ha proseguito dell'argomento per il quale mi aveva scritto.
> Non ho risposte "di gradimento", che avrei voluto. Se ti domando "tutto bene?" lascio a te la possibilità di rispondermi, tutto qui. potrai dirmi "tutto ok", potrai raccontarmi una cosa che ti è capitata nella giornata, potrai eventualmente aprirti su questioni tue più profonde e personali. Potrai dirmi che per oggi preferisci la domanda "di scorta " (il che magari spesso presuppone che io sia già al corrente di una tua situazione "pregressa"), insomma esistono un sacco di infinite possibilità. Tu dici che mi ha già risposto glissando la domanda. Beh, lo trovo francamente un modo un po' "strano" di rispondere. È un modo che porta a non chiedere nemmeno più, e a dare per appurato che non ti sarà mai rivolta analoga domanda. Un po' troppo, da accettare. Io non sono un essere a comparti stagni. Dopo di che, rispetto il suo "spazio" e la scelta di non condividerlo. Però è sulla base di quello, che si costruiscono i rapporti. E per me non è sano infatuarmi di uno che non desidera andare oltre un interesse comune. Che ritiene di evitare un ambito personale (quello del come si sta) tout court. Perché é vero che può essere l'ambito delle più grosse palle. Ma attiene anche (e per la gran parte, direi  ) all'ambito emozionale, quello che facilita il parlare ANCHE del come si sta CON QUELLA PERSONA. Quello che ti fa anche dire "che bello sentirti/leggerti, oggi ero proprio giù!  ", eventualmente, e dove "sentito"....  E di lì costruendo. Non muri, ma varchi. Non so se si capisce ciò che intendo....


Ma chiedere come stai e rispondere e parlare di altro che non sia un unico argomento non è non rispettare lo spazio dell’altro
Io sto assolutamente al mio posto e non invado mai ma se non ti interessa come sto o non condividi con me come stai o i momenti belli e brutti che vivi non vedo come ci possa essere relazione


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma chiedere come stai e rispondere e parlare di altro che non sia un unico argomento non è non rispettare lo spazio dell’altro
> Io sto assolutamente al mio posto e non invado mai ma se non ti interessa come sto o non condividi con me come stai o i momenti belli e brutti che vivi non vedo come ci possa essere relazione


C'è "relazione" su altre cose. Dopo di che d'accordo con te. Non è una relazione che coinvolge, che "riguarda", i sentimenti. Li ho provati io, ma non ce ne è stato uno scambio. Embè comunque: non è certo una modalità comunicativa che lo facilita.... Credo che si spieghi anche il fatto di essermi sempre un po' sentita "sulle spine", con lui, ANCHE a prescindere dalla mia timidezza, e dal fatto di non riuscire a prendere certe iniziative.
Da scambio nasce scambio, ed eventualmente il "crescendo" parte da lì. Lui questo crescendo non lo vuole, quali che ne siano le ragioni. Dispiaciutissima, ne devo prendere atto e passar oltre.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> La mia domanda, "tutto bene?", che ha completamente glissato, come da previsioni.
> 
> Comunque non gli faccio nessuna colpa.


Pensa se ti avesse risposto " Di merda "
E tu... "Ne vuoi parlare"
Lui.... No
Tu .... Va fan culo 

A parte gli scherzi  molti si infastidiscono alla domanda "tutto bene" La trovano banale, un tentativo di dirsi per forza qualcosa


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pensa se ti avesse risposto " Di merda "
> E tu... "Ne vuoi parlare"
> Lui.... No
> Tu .... Va fan culo
> ...


Quoto con furore.
Allargando la discussione alla comunicazione in generale, prescindendo dalla difficile comunicazione di Foglia (mica solo con il milanese, ma pure con il fotografo eh... in proposito ribadisco tra parentesi  che se uno è impegnato, e non vuole apparire un cafone o un morto di figa, generalmente aspetta un cenno femminile. Non è che non l’abbia vissuto anch’io. So come funziona. La reazione “ma per chi mi hai presa? Non sono una che fa l’amante!” è dietro l’angolo) penso che, pretendere che gli altri rispondano come rassicura noi e ci impedisca la “brutta figura” di esserci esposti, sia il modo più sbagliato di porsi. Gli altri hanno il diritto a essere come sono.
Mi viene in mente, quando giovanissime, io e la mia amica ci struggevamo per due ragazzi e allora ci preparavamo domande e risposte. Allora lei si è presentata dal suo con un copione in testa e ...lui l’ha baciata. Io idem e lui “perché io?” che mi ha ammutolita.
Gli altri il copione non lo hanno.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pensa se ti avesse risposto " Di merda "
> E tu... "Ne vuoi parlare"
> Lui.... No
> Tu .... Va fan culo
> ...


Ti da fastidio se te lo chiede qualcuno a cui sai che frega zero si come stai
Se me lo chiede una persona che mi vuole bene so che il suo è un interessamento sincero


----------



## alberto15 (18 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ..lui l’ha baciata. Io idem e lui “perché io?” che mi ha ammutolita.


Lo hai poi sposato?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Lo hai poi sposato?


Magari! No.


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2021)

ragazzi.... chiedere a una persona se va tutto bene dopo che entra in tutt'altra conversazione, è PER FARGLI CAPIRE che mi frega anche di lui....
Se questo non viene percepito.... io non so più cosa dire. Per me è evidente il messaggio: mi fa piacere sentirti, e oltre al tuo argomento, di più anzi, MI INTERESSA DI TE.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> ragazzi.... chiedere a una persona se va tutto bene dopo che entra in tutt'altra conversazione, è PER FARGLI CAPIRE che mi frega anche di lui....
> Se questo non viene percepito.... io non so più cosa dire. Per me è evidente il messaggio: mi fa piacere sentirti, e oltre al tuo argomento, di più anzi, MI INTERESSA DI TE.


Tu vuoi che lui capisca le tue intenzioni profonde e vi corrisponda, in base a una espressione di normale cortesia. È come se un operatore di call-center volesse davvero augurarti una buona giornata o volesse davvero farti risparmiare.
Tu vuoi che lui (il milanese, il fotografo e chi per loro arriverà) si scopra consentendoti di fare la principessa che può scegliere di concedere la propria emotività o no.
Non per nulla la fai lunga, per spostare fuori da te il focus della questione.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> ragazzi.... chiedere a una persona se va tutto bene dopo che entra in tutt'altra conversazione, è PER FARGLI CAPIRE che mi frega anche di lui....
> Se questo non viene percepito.... io non so più cosa dire. Per me è evidente il messaggio: mi fa piacere sentirti, e oltre al tuo argomento, di più anzi, MI INTERESSA DI TE.


Aggiungo.
Io capisco benissimo il tuo timore.
Lo proviamo o lo abbiamo provato tutti.
Quando si sceglie di esporsi si ha una paura enorme (leggi il mio racconto di ragazzina) una paura che sconvolge proprio fisicamente. La conosco bene.
Ma (a parte che ho sempre avuto belle sorprese) non ci si può nemmeno stupire che dolcissimi ragazzini (quale sarà il tuo bambino prima di quanto credi) si trasformino in pochi anni in stronzi insopportabili, se tocca sempre e solo a loro rischiare la padellata. È inevitabile che poi passino alla pesca a strascico senza reale coinvolgimento emotivo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ti da fastidio se te lo chiede qualcuno a cui sai che frega zero si come stai
> Se me lo chiede una persona che mi vuole bene so che il suo è un interessamento sincero


Appunto il valore cambia a seconda di chi te lo chiede. 
Non sono certa che il Milanese di @Foglia possa pensare che lei sia veramente interessata a lui


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> ragazzi.... chiedere a una persona se va tutto bene dopo che entra in tutt'altra conversazione, è PER FARGLI CAPIRE che mi frega anche di lui....
> Se questo non viene percepito.... io non so più cosa dire. Per me è evidente il messaggio: mi fa piacere sentirti, e oltre al tuo argomento, di più anzi, MI INTERESSA DI TE.


Boh a me fa pensare a solo un gesto cortese, tanto per dite qualcosa.
Non credo che lui abbia capito che tu sei interessata


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungo.
> Io capisco benissimo il tuo timore.
> Lo proviamo o lo abbiamo provato tutti.
> Quando si sceglie di esporsi si ha una paura enorme (leggi il mio racconto di ragazzina) una paura che sconvolge proprio fisicamente. La conosco bene.
> Ma (a parte che ho sempre avuto belle sorprese) non ci si può nemmeno stupire che dolcissimi ragazzini (quale sarà il tuo bambino prima di quanto credi) si trasformino in pochi anni in stronzi insopportabili, se tocca sempre e solo a loro rischiare la padellata. È inevitabile che poi passino alla pesca a strascico senza reale coinvolgimento emotivo.


Stiamo però parlando di uno sposato.
Che SA (almeno questo credo che lo sappia) che non sono quella che piazza su casini perché uno sposato ci prova. Non so cosa dire, comunque. Se non che la sua non risposta è indicativa del fatto che al di fuori di un certo ambito non ha piacere di parlare. Ma proprio non piacere.


----------



## Foglia (18 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Boh a me fa pensare a solo un gesto cortese, tanto per dite qualcosa.
> Non credo che lui abbia capito che tu sei interessata


Ma se uno ti chiede come stai, anche se si tratta di una risposta che dai tu, interpretandola come mera cortesia,  comunque sia ALMENO la risposta la dai, no? Anche solo lasciando al tuo interlocutore il beneficio del dubbio, che non sia una domanda "tanto per....". In ogni caso, magari fosse solo questo....


----------



## ologramma (18 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma se uno ti chiede come stai, anche se si tratta di una risposta che dai tu, interpretandola come mera cortesia,  comunque sia ALMENO la risposta la dai, no? Anche solo lasciando al tuo interlocutore il beneficio del dubbio, che non sia una domanda "tanto per....". In ogni caso, magari fosse solo questo....


ah fo quando uno ti dice come stai  sai che si intende  che vuole iniziare un ragionamento o altro , quindi non serve buona educazione  ma solo la voglia di parlare e vedere cosa succede, a tu capì?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Stiamo però parlando di uno sposato.
> Che SA (almeno questo credo che lo sappia) che non sono quella che piazza su casini perché uno sposato ci prova. Non so cosa dire, comunque. Se non che la sua non risposta è indicativa del fatto che al di fuori di un certo ambito non ha piacere di parlare. Ma proprio non piacere.


Tu presupponi troppe cose. 
Tutte per l’altro


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma se uno ti chiede come stai, anche se si tratta di una risposta che dai tu, interpretandola come mera cortesia,  comunque sia ALMENO la risposta la dai, no? Anche solo lasciando al tuo interlocutore il beneficio del dubbio, che non sia una domanda "tanto per....". In ogni caso, magari fosse solo questo....


Ma sai, a me capita di non rispondere a quella domanda, la do così per scontata. 
Alcune volte mi sembra proprio di intralcio a quello che invece avevo intenzione di dire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Stiamo però parlando di uno sposato.
> Che SA (almeno questo credo che lo sappia) che non sono quella che piazza su casini perché uno sposato ci prova. Non so cosa dire, comunque. Se non che la sua non risposta è indicativa del fatto che al di fuori di un certo ambito non ha piacere di parlare. Ma proprio non piacere.


Ma ti rendi conto che sei arenata, spiaggiata, su questo .... Come stai? 
Ma dai!  Non dirlo più cambia modo di interagire. 
Gli hai chiesto cosa ne pensa del tuo tatuaggio? 
Tanto per parlare senza fare processi, leggera


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che sei arenata, spiaggiata, su questo .... Come stai?
> Ma dai!  Non dirlo più cambia modo di interagire.
> Gli hai chiesto cosa ne pensa del tuo tatuaggio?
> Tanto per parlare senza fare processi, leggera


Apro un thread


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che sei arenata, spiaggiata, su questo .... Come stai?
> Ma dai!  Non dirlo più cambia modo di interagire.
> Gli hai chiesto cosa ne pensa del tuo tatuaggio?
> Tanto per parlare senza fare processi, leggera


Quindi per te è NORMALE (ed è l'altro verso della stessa medaglia) che non chieda nulla a me a riguardo del mio lavoro? Giusto per fare un altro esempio....
Il tatuaggio (delle sopracciglia) l'ha visto, non ha detto nulla. Ne ho un altro dietro alla spalla, fresco fresco, dato che la mia amica aveva voglia di indaffararsi un po' con me ed era da tanto che io ero tentata .... Dubito che gli interessi, comunque.
Non cambio modo di interagire, lascio perdere. Succede anche a me di "saltare" una domanda. Non sempre la stessa, comunque. Io "sto che è evidente, che non sono capace di "stuzzicare" l'altro. Mai detto di essere capace. Sono.... così. Per cui se non trovo spazio per un crescendo mi fermo. Ma non ho voglia di trasformare una relazione senza "interesse" (verso me) in una estenuante corsa verso chissà quale meta, non so come dire. Da più parti, da più angolature, è mancato l'interesse. Ora: è vero che sono come sono, ma è anche vero che non sono propriamente così, se ho uno spiraglio. Quanti ne ho? ZERO.
E allora basta.


----------



## JON (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi per te è NORMALE (ed è l'altro verso della stessa medaglia) che non chieda nulla a me a riguardo del mio lavoro? Giusto per fare un altro esempio....
> Il tatuaggio (delle sopracciglia) l'ha visto, non ha detto nulla. Ne ho un altro dietro alla spalla, fresco fresco, dato che la mia amica aveva voglia di indaffararsi un po' con me ed era da tanto che io ero tentata .... Dubito che gli interessi, comunque.
> Non cambio modo di interagire, lascio perdere. Succede anche a me di "saltare" una domanda. Non sempre la stessa, comunque. Io "sto che è evidente, che non sono capace di "stuzzicare" l'altro. Mai detto di essere capace. Sono.... così. Per cui se non trovo spazio per un crescendo mi fermo. Ma non ho voglia di trasformare una relazione senza "interesse" (verso me) in una estenuante corsa verso chissà quale meta, non so come dire. Da più parti, da più angolature, è mancato l'interesse. Ora: è vero che sono come sono, ma è anche vero che non sono propriamente così, se ho uno spiraglio. Quanti ne ho? ZERO.
> E allora basta.


Sei realista e non hai fregole. Prima che tu fraintenda, è una lode...dal mio punto di vista.
Solo una cosa, e se foste semplicemente uguali nei comportamenti?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi per te è NORMALE (ed è l'altro verso della stessa medaglia) che non chieda nulla a me a riguardo del mio lavoro? Giusto per fare un altro esempio....
> I*l tatuaggio (delle sopracciglia) l'ha visto*, non ha detto nulla. Ne ho un altro dietro alla spalla, fresco fresco, dato che la mia amica aveva voglia di indaffararsi un po' con me ed era da tanto che io ero tentata .... Dubito che gli interessi, comunque.
> Non cambio modo di interagire, lascio perdere. Succede anche a me di "saltare" una domanda. Non sempre la stessa, comunque. Io "sto che è evidente, che non sono capace di "stuzzicare" l'altro. Mai detto di essere capace. Sono.... così. Per cui se non trovo spazio per un crescendo mi fermo. Ma non ho voglia di trasformare una relazione senza "interesse" (verso me) in una estenuante corsa verso chissà quale meta, non so come dire. Da più parti, da più angolature, è mancato l'interesse. Ora: è vero che sono come sono, ma è anche vero che non sono propriamente così, se ho uno spiraglio. Quanti ne ho? ZERO.
> E allora basta.


Ma secondo te, un uomo vede le sopracciglia?!
Gli uomini hanno chiaro che le donne si truccano e una volta sono carine, un’altra strepitose, un’altra fanno paura


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Sei realista e non hai fregole. Prima che tu fraintenda, è una lode...dal mio punto di vista.
> Solo una cosa, e se foste semplicemente uguali nei comportamenti?


Non credo. Lui molto più inquietante di me .
Scherzi a parte, io sono timida, sicuramente non vistosa, ma comunque per come mi pongo non ho problemi a offrire spunti su di me, sul mio carattere. Lui tutta questa "roba", è roba che devo comunque "ricavare", non so se è chiaro quello che intendo. Esempio (semi- inventato, ma credo abbastanza indicativo di ciò che intendo). (Io) ma allora ti sei incazzato con Tizio? (Lui) Non mi sono incazzato, l'ho mandato affanculo.  Al che deduco che si sia PRIMA incazzato con Tizio, non so se rendo, ma guai a dirglielo perché ti ripete che non si è incazzato, caso mai stava solo valutando quando mandare affanculo.
È ostico parlare di quello che prova, per lui è tutto frutto di una programmazione. Anche quando dubito che lo sia.
Comunicazione (su questo livello) pari allo zero, ancora una volta non gliene faccio certo chissà quale colpa.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, un uomo vede le sopracciglia?!
> Gli uomini hanno chiaro che le donne si truccano e una volta sono carine, un’altra strepitose, un’altra fanno paura


Ah. Allora io che mi trucco  al minimo e che due volte su tre mi sono presentata in Superga sto apposto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah. Allora io che mi trucco  al minimo e che due volte su tre mi sono presentata in Superga sto apposto


Dai le superba a un appuntamento no


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dai le superba a un appuntamento no


Anche lui in jeans o comunque in tenuta casual sportiva.... Però io son così eh.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche lui in jeans o comunque in tenuta casual sportiva.... Però io son così eh.


Be lui certo non me lo aspetto in cravatta 
Sono gusti ovviamente 
Anche io sono spesso in jeans e scarpe sportive ma non quando incontro una persona la prima volta e soprattutto se mi interessa 
Certo che comunque è fondamentale sentirsi a proprio agio 
Non so il messaggio che arriva dall’altra parte. Questo dovrebbero dirlo gli uomini


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be lui certo non me lo aspetto in cravatta
> Sono gusti ovviamente
> Anche io sono spesso in jeans e scarpe sportive ma non quando incontro una persona la prima volta e soprattutto se mi interessa
> Certo che comunque è fondamentale sentirsi a proprio agio
> Non so il messaggio che arriva dall’altra parte. Questo dovrebbero dirlo gli uomini


Mica sono tutti uguali.
C’è chi apprezza la donna “messa da gara” e chi no.
Poi non tutto dona a tutte.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be lui certo non me lo aspetto in cravatta
> Sono gusti ovviamente
> Anche io sono spesso in jeans e scarpe sportive ma non quando incontro una persona la prima volta e soprattutto se mi interessa
> Certo che comunque è fondamentale sentirsi a proprio agio
> Non so il messaggio che arriva dall’altra parte. Questo dovrebbero dirlo gli uomini


L'ultima volta ho messo un po' di tacco, ma essendo inverno sono più propensa. D'estate, di giorno, per andare al bar, una maglietta e un paio di pantaloni/jeans per me vanno più che bene. Certo: non sono una watussa , comunque nel complesso sono uscita di casa dicendomi che in fin dei conti mi piacevole. Come mi abbia vista lui non so.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah. Allora io che mi trucco  al minimo e che due volte su tre mi sono presentata in Superga sto apposto


In con le all' star  o Adidas  e zainetto...
Non sto scherzando....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mica sono tutti uguali.
> C’è chi apprezza la donna “messa da gara” e chi no.
> Poi non tutto dona a tutte.


Ho scritto messa da gara?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho scritto messa da gara?


Per me i tacchi sono già da gara, lo sai.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In con le all' star  o Adidas  e zainetto...
> Non sto scherzando....


Ma si, dipende anche dell'occasione, per un caffè al bar, di giorno, per me va bene così. Ultimamente poi (il lato buono della quarantena  ) rientro nei jeans e pantaloni di tanto tempo fa . Entrambe le volte ero abbronzata (via la gran parte di trucco), e oplà


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma si, dipende anche dell'occasione, per un caffè al bar, di giorno, per me va bene così. Ultimamente poi (il lato buono della quarantena  ) rientro nei jeans e pantaloni di tanto tempo fa . Entrambe le volte ero abbronzata (via la gran parte di trucco), e oplà


Tanto la versione serale al momento ci è preclusa
Che poi sarebbe la diurna...ma con gli anfibi
Qua scherzo....ogni tanto ci scappa un vestitino....


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me i tacchi sono già da gara, lo sai.


A me sono un po' scomodi soprattutto d'estate. Comunque dipende dell'occasione. Al parco col fotografo (vabbè che non dovevo certo far colpo) ero in pantaloni tecnici Decathlon, scarpe da ginnastica e coda. Giubbotto sportivo, del resto facevamo una camminata. Non credo che sia quello che "faccia".... l'attrazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi per te è NORMALE (ed è l'altro verso della stessa medaglia) che non chieda nulla a me a riguardo del mio lavoro? Giusto per fare un altro esempio....
> Il tatuaggio (delle sopracciglia) l'ha visto, non ha detto nulla. Ne ho un altro dietro alla spalla, fresco fresco, dato che la mia amica aveva voglia di indaffararsi un po' con me ed era da tanto che io ero tentata .... Dubito che gli interessi, comunque.
> Non cambio modo di interagire, lascio perdere. Succede anche a me di "saltare" una domanda. Non sempre la stessa, comunque. Io "sto che è evidente, che non sono capace di "stuzzicare" l'altro. Mai detto di essere capace. Sono.... così. Per cui se non trovo spazio per un crescendo mi fermo. Ma non ho voglia di trasformare una relazione senza "interesse" (verso me) in una estenuante corsa verso chissà quale meta, non so come dire. Da più parti, da più angolature, è mancato l'interesse. Ora: è vero che sono come sono, ma è anche vero che non sono propriamente così, se ho uno spiraglio. Quanti ne ho? ZERO.
> E allora basta.


È normale che non ti chieda del tuo lavoro, certo. Una volta ogni tanto ci sta, ma chiedere certe cose può comportare la partenza di un pippone. 
Io ho amiche a cui non chiedo, per evitare di Suicidarmi nel giro di 10 minuti. 
Di cosa parlate? Un esempio... 
Se poi hai già capito che lui non è interessato, devi passare oltre, se così fosse perché farti tutti questi smazzi?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me i tacchi sono già da gara, lo sai.


Per me da gara ha un altro significato


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tanto la versione serale al momento ci è preclusa
> Che poi sarebbe la diurna...ma con gli anfibi
> Qua scherzo....ogni tanto ci scappa un vestitino....


Pure io le rare volte nell'anno in cui sono riuscita a uscire la sera. D'estate è anche comodo (io spesso le zeppe )


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me sono un po' scomodi soprattutto d'estate. Comunque dipende dell'occasione. Al parco col fotografo (vabbè che non dovevo certo far colpo) ero in pantaloni tecnici Decathlon, scarpe da ginnastica e coda. Giubbotto sportivo, del resto facevamo una camminata. Non credo che sia quello che "faccia".... l'attrazione.


No non è quello 
Se però una persona mi interessa se il luogo lo permette cerco di essere al meglio. Poi con il tempo sicuramente mi capita anche di presentarmi in jeans 
Resta che per me anche quello è un messaggio che si da senza parlare. Poi l’altro deve essere anche predisposto a coglierlo 
Ovvio che se mi inviti a una passeggiata nel parco l’abbigliamento cambia


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È normale che non ti chieda del tuo lavoro, certo. Una volta ogni tanto ci sta, ma chiedere certe cose può comportare la partenza di un pippone.
> Io ho amiche a cui non chiedo, per evitare di Suicidarmi nel giro di 10 minuti.
> Di cosa parlate? Un esempio...
> Se poi hai già capito che lui non è interessato, devi passare oltre, se così fosse perché farti tutti questi smazzi?


Beh. Non me lo chiede nemmeno una volta ogni tanto. Gli argomenti sono per lo più legati al nostro ambito di conoscenza. Sul resto boh.... Ho amici che mi chiedono news. Dopo abbastanza poco, sono al limite io a dire "vabbè, parliamo di cose più belle" 
Non credo di monopolizzare i discorsi, ho mille difetti (son pure logorroico ) ma monotematica, no.
Comunque si. Passo oltre.


----------



## JON (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non credo. Lui molto più inquietante di me .
> Scherzi a parte, io sono timida, sicuramente non vistosa, ma comunque per come mi pongo non ho problemi a offrire spunti su di me, sul mio carattere. Lui tutta questa "roba", è roba che devo comunque "ricavare", non so se è chiaro quello che intendo. Esempio (semi- inventato, ma credo abbastanza indicativo di ciò che intendo). (Io) ma allora ti sei incazzato con Tizio? (Lui) Non mi sono incazzato, l'ho mandato affanculo.  Al che deduco che si sia PRIMA incazzato con Tizio, non so se rendo, ma guai a dirglielo perché ti ripete che non si è incazzato, caso mai stava solo valutando quando mandare affanculo.
> È ostico parlare di quello che prova, per lui è tutto frutto di una programmazione. Anche quando dubito che lo sia.
> Comunicazione (su questo livello) pari allo zero, ancora una volta non gliene faccio certo chissà quale colpa.


Effettivamente sembra proprio un problema di comunicazione. Come se desse per scontate delle cose all'interno di un discorso e non si accorgesse che all'interlocutore mancano dei tasselli. 
Però tutto questo poco c'entra col fatto di capire che tu gli piaccia o meno. Tuttavia sono portato a credere che tutta questa sua impenetrabilità possa dipendere proprio da una certa soggezione che sembrerebbe accomunarvi, potresti piacergli. Gli piaci?
Sta a vedere che siete fatti l'uno per l'altra e nemmeno ve ne accorgete.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No non è quello
> Se però una persona mi interessa se il luogo lo permette cerco di essere al meglio. Poi con il tempo sicuramente mi capita anche di presentarmi in jeans
> Resta che per me anche quello è un messaggio che si da senza parlare. Poi l’altro deve essere anche predisposto a coglierlo
> Ovvio che se mi inviti a una passeggiata nel parco l’abbigliamento cambia


Io "al meglio" mi vedo così. Stavo comunque bene, mi sono presentata coi capelli curati, smalto, occhi un po' truccati etc. Non proprio come mi sveglio la mattina, insomma


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Effettivamente sembra proprio un problema di comunicazione. Come se desse per scontate delle cose all'interno di un discorso e non si accorgesse che all'interlocutore mancano dei tasselli.
> Però tutto questo poco c'entra col fatto di capire che tu gli piaccia o meno. Tuttavia sono portato a credere che tutta questa sua impenetrabilità possa dipendere proprio da una certa soggezione che sembrerebbe accomunarvi, potresti piacergli. Gli piaci?
> Sta a vedere che siete fatti l'uno per l'altra e nemmeno ve ne accorgete.


Dubito


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Effettivamente sembra proprio un problema di comunicazione. Come se desse per scontate delle cose all'interno di un discorso e non si accorgesse che all'interlocutore mancano dei tasselli.
> Però tutto questo poco c'entra col fatto di capire che tu gli piaccia o meno. Tuttavia sono portato a credere che tutta questa sua impenetrabilità possa dipendere proprio da una certa soggezione che sembrerebbe accomunarvi, potresti piacergli. Gli piaci?
> Sta a vedere che siete fatti l'uno per l'altra e nemmeno ve ne accorgete.


Io ho avuto un rapporto di anni in cui nessuno faceva il passo che l’altro avrebbe considerato inequivocabile. Succede quando la relazione che potrebbe crearsi (e che magari si vuole) viene considerata inappropriata.


----------



## JON (19 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No non è quello
> Se però una persona mi interessa se il luogo lo permette cerco di essere al meglio. Poi con il tempo sicuramente mi capita anche di presentarmi in jeans
> Resta che per me anche quello è un messaggio che si da senza parlare. Poi l’altro deve essere anche predisposto a coglierlo
> Ovvio che se mi inviti a una passeggiata nel parco l’abbigliamento cambia


Indubbiamente se ti presenti addobbata a dovere il messaggio passa eccome.
Però si parla di persone che si conoscono da un po', se piaci puoi presentarti pure con le infradito che poco cambia.
Oddio, magari giusto gli zoccoli legno no


----------



## JON (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dubito


lo vedi come fai?
Io invece dubito che siete diversi


----------



## JON (19 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un rapporto di anni in cui nessuno faceva il passo che l’altro avrebbe considerato inequivocabile. Succede quando la relazione che potrebbe crearsi (e che magari si vuole) viene considerata inappropriata.


Si, hai ragione. Infatti riducevo il tutto alla soggezione. In realtà pensavo proprio ad un rapporto tra persone mature e realiste che alla pura eccitazione antepongono la ragione.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No non è quello
> Se però una persona mi interessa se il luogo lo permette cerco di essere al meglio. Poi con il tempo sicuramente mi capita anche di presentarmi in jeans
> Resta che per me anche quello è un messaggio che si da senza parlare. Poi l’altro deve essere anche predisposto a coglierlo
> Ovvio che se mi inviti a una passeggiata nel parco l’abbigliamento cambia


Innegabilmente se uno ti interessa ti presenti al meglio...
Ma cmq cercando di restare fedeli a come si è...
Io per esempio non mi trucco...e vesto sempre sportiva se dovessi truccarmi e uscire tutta pizzi e lustrini sembrerei un troione...(in miniatura perché sono bassa)


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io "al meglio" mi vedo così. Stavo comunque bene, mi sono presentata coi capelli curati, smalto, occhi un po' truccati etc. Non proprio come mi sveglio la mattina, insomma


Ma non ho dubbi
Ho fatta una battuta sulle scarpe che io non indosserei mai
Probabilmente mi riesce più facilmente far arrivare un messaggio che a parole non riesco a rendere


----------



## JON (19 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Innegabilmente se uno ti interessa ti presenti al meglio...
> Ma cmq cercando di restare fedeli a come si è...
> Io per esempio non mi trucco...e vesto sempre sportiva se dovessi truccarmi e uscire tutta pizzi e lustrini sembrerei un troione...(*in miniatura *perché sono bassa)


Allora troietta


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Indubbiamente se ti presenti addobbata a dovere il messaggio passa eccome.
> Però si parla di persone che si conoscono da un po', se piaci puoi presentarti pure con le infradito che poco cambia.
> Oddio, magari giusto gli zoccoli legno no


Io parlo di un primo incontro o comunque degli incontri di conoscenza che possono portare a una relazione o al rapporto che si desidera


----------



## JON (19 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io parlo di un primo incontro o comunque degli incontri di conoscenza che possono portare a una relazione o al rapporto che si desidera


Ma è questo il caso? Chiedo, non ne so molto.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> lo vedi come fai?
> Io invece dubito che siete diversi


Non posso in ogni caso essere nella sua testa. Ragazzi... anche per tornare al discorso fatto prima da Ginevra, sulla leggerezza, intrigo e dintorni. Non sono capace, che so, di fare una foto del mio tatuaggio e mandargliela chiedendogli se gli piace. O meglio: lo posso certo fare, ma non sarei io. Altro discorso se parlando si va in argomento, e allora ti scrivo che ti faccio vedere il mio. Non so se è chiaro.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Indubbiamente se ti presenti addobbata a dovere il messaggio passa eccome.
> Però si parla di persone che si conoscono da un po', se piaci puoi presentarti pure con le infradito che poco cambia.
> Oddio, magari giusto gli zoccoli legno no


Il mio ex marito mi ha conosciuto con gli zoccoli


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Ma è questo il caso? Chiedo, non ne so molto.


Si. praticamente si.. Ci siamo visti tre volte in totale. Da quasi un anno. Sentiti o scritti spesso.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Ma è questo il caso? Chiedo, non ne so molto.


Be a lei piace e vorrebbe un rapporto diverso
Solo che manca la comunicazione da parte di entrambi 
Per questo la mia battuta sulle superba che secondo me non aiutano a comunicare quello che non si vuole o riesce a dire


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non ho dubbi
> Ho fatta una battuta sulle scarpe che io non indosserei mai
> Probabilmente mi riesce più facilmente far arrivare un messaggio che a parole non riesco a rendere


Ho capito ciò che dicevi. È che se devo scegliere come presentarmi al meglio, per me quel meglio è così.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito mi ha conosciuto con gli zoccoli


Eri bellissima in qualsiasi modo


----------



## JON (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non posso in ogni caso essere nella sua testa. Ragazzi... anche per tornare al discorso fatto prima da Ginevra, sulla leggerezza, intrigo e dintorni. Non sono capace, che so, di fare una foto del mio tatuaggio e mandargliela chiedendogli se gli piace. O meglio: lo posso certo fare, ma non sarei io. Altro discorso se parlando si va in argomento, e allora ti scrivo che ti faccio vedere il mio. Non so se è chiaro.


Per me è più che chiaro, comprendo e approvo.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito mi ha conosciuto con gli zoccoli


Ah! 



Foglia ha detto:


> Si. praticamente si.. Ci siamo visti tre volte in totale. Da quasi un anno. Sentiti o scritti spesso.


Effettivamente gli incontri fisici sono irrisori. Però "comunicate" assiduamente direi.
Almeno uno incosciente qui ci vuole 



Nocciola ha detto:


> Be a lei piace e vorrebbe un rapporto diverso
> Solo che manca la comunicazione da parte di entrambi
> Per questo la mia battuta sulle superba che secondo me non aiutano a comunicare quello che non si vuole o riesce a dire


Il fatto è che qui, visto che parliamo di persone intelligenti, mi sembra che il messaggio sia passato nonostante tutto.
Qui più che altro serve "l'incoscienza" di saltare il fosso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Allora troietta


Cazz questa l ho proprio servita su un vassoio di argento


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> È ostico parlare di quello che prova, per lui è tutto frutto di una programmazione. Anche quando dubito che lo sia.


Forse per programmare una trombata ha bisogno di più tempo che di Raniero con Fosca..


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Per me è più che chiaro, comprendo e approvo.
> 
> 
> Ah!
> ...


Dici che è passato il messaggio?
A me non sembra


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Per me è più che chiaro, comprendo e approvo.
> 
> 
> Ah!
> ...


Piccolo particolare: mi sa tanto che a lui non gliene freghi un bel niente


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dici che è passato il messaggio?
> A me non sembra


Ma non è passato perché lui non ci sta.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è passato perché lui non ci sta.


Io non lo so se lui fosse interessato
Facciamo finta che sia un po’ timido o timoroso o che ne so
Io anche interessato al suo posto non avrei fatto passi avanti. A me il tuo interesse non sarebbe arrivato . Al di là delle superga 
Poi ognuno di noi indubbiamente ha modi di porsi diversi
Io per esempio per  un uomo indeciso che si fa paranoie ecc ecc avrei perso interesse. Idem per una donna.


----------



## JON (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Piccolo particolare: mi sa tanto che a lui non gliene freghi un bel niente


Se intendi nei tuoi confronti, probabilmente è solo perchè non gli interessi in quel senso.


----------



## JON (19 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non lo so se lui fosse interessato
> Facciamo finta che sia un po’ timido o timoroso o che ne so
> Io anche interessato al suo posto non avrei fatto passi avanti. A me il tuo interesse non sarebbe arrivato . Al di là delle superga
> Poi ognuno di noi indubbiamente ha modi di porsi diversi
> Io per esempio per  un uomo indeciso che si fa paranoie ecc ecc avrei perso interesse. Idem per una donna.


Però effettivamente lei non ha alcun feedback. Di solito quando si flirta, anche timidamente e aldilà della intraprendenza, lo si capisce se l'altro ci sta.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Però effettivamente lei non ha alcun feedback. Di solito quando si flirta, anche timidamente e aldilà della intraprendenza, lo si capisce se l'altro ci sta.


No no lui sicuramente non si è mosso e infatti ho scritto che io mi sarei già disinteressata a un uomo così. Ma ognuna di noi è colpita da uomini e approcci diversi
Io non amo tirare le cose per le lunghe e non amo i giochetti. O c’è interesse o non c’è 
Dico solo che se lui fosse uno che invece attende il la per muoversi, ecco il la non è mai minimamente arrivato


----------



## JON (19 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no lui sicuramente non si è mosso e infatti ho scritto che io mi sarei già disinteressata a un uomo così. Ma ognuna di noi è colpita da uomini e approcci diversi
> Io non amo tirare le cose per le lunghe e non amo i giochetti. O c’è interesse o non c’è
> Dico solo che se lui fosse uno che invece attende il la per muoversi, ecco il la non è mai minimamente arrivato


Infatti il punto è che non si capisce se lui ha o meno quel tipo di interesse per lei. Stando al sesto senso di Foglia sembrerebbe che lui non la consideri in quel senso.


----------



## JON (19 Aprile 2021)

Forse dobbiamo revisionare i sensori di Foglia


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Se intendi nei tuoi confronti, probabilmente è solo perchè non gli interessi in quel senso.


Eh.... e infatti oramai me ne devo fare una ragione e passare oltre


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non lo so se lui fosse interessato
> Facciamo finta che sia un po’ timido o timoroso o che ne so
> Io anche interessato al suo posto non avrei fatto passi avanti. A me il tuo interesse non sarebbe arrivato . Al di là delle superga
> Poi ognuno di noi indubbiamente ha modi di porsi diversi
> Io per esempio per  un uomo indeciso che si fa paranoie ecc ecc avrei perso interesse. Idem per una donna.


Ho capito cosa intendi. In effetti il fatto che sia sposato non mi ha certamente aiutata.


----------



## patroclo (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh.... e infatti oramai me ne devo fare una ragione e passare oltre


d'altronde sono solo 143 pagine che ne parliamo .....


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> d'altronde sono solo 143 pagine che ne parliamo .....


Non è vero!!!! Il mio è un OT


----------



## patroclo (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è vero!!!! Il mio è un OT


...devo andare a vedere dove è iniziato?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eri bellissima in qualsiasi modo


Grazie. Io mi sentivo più che bella, una persona di valore. 
Ma questo pure adesso che mi trovo inguardabile.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Però effettivamente lei non ha alcun feedback. Di solito *quando si flirta*, anche timidamente e aldilà della intraprendenza, lo si capisce se l'altro ci sta.


NON flirtano!


----------



## JON (19 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> NON flirtano!


Qualcuno mi spiega cosa fanno 'sti due!?


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...devo andare a vedere dove è iniziato?


"solo" da pag. 130....


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega cosa fanno 'sti due!?


Sti due non fanno niente, purtroppo, di diverso dal parlare, e nemmeno di sé.
Ci siamo conosciuti in rete (evito di dire dove e di cosa si parla, ma tanto non cambia la sostanza) e non siamo mai andati oltre discorsi legati all'argomento "tecnico" per il quale ci siamo conosciuti. All'inizio peraltro non mi stava nemmeno simpatico. Con il tempo mi è piaciuto. Tre incontri in totale da giugno scorso a oggi, siamo comunque sempre in contatto. Come ti hanno detto NO, direi che i nostri scambi non sono flirt, se ci fosse un flirtare avrei almeno un piccolo varco. Invece nada. Il resto credo che tu lo abbia letto più o meno riassunto in queste pagine.  Devo proprio non pensarci più.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> non siamo mai andati oltre discorsi legati all'argomento "tecnico" per il quale ci siamo conosciuti.


----------



## JON (20 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sti due non fanno niente, purtroppo, di diverso dal parlare, e nemmeno di sé.
> Ci siamo conosciuti in rete (evito di dire dove e di cosa si parla, ma tanto non cambia la sostanza) e non siamo mai andati oltre discorsi legati all'argomento "tecnico" per il quale ci siamo conosciuti. All'inizio peraltro non mi stava nemmeno simpatico. Con il tempo mi è piaciuto. Tre incontri in totale da giugno scorso a oggi, siamo comunque sempre in contatto. Come ti hanno detto NO, direi che i nostri scambi non sono flirt, se ci fosse un flirtare avrei almeno un piccolo varco. Invece nada. Il resto credo che tu lo abbia letto più o meno riassunto in queste pagine.  Devo proprio non pensarci più.


Che dire. Siete in stallo, ma non si capisce se siete decollati.


----------



## francoff (20 Aprile 2021)

ma di Tommy nessuno ha notizia?


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Che dire. Siete in stallo, ma non si capisce *se siete decollati*.


Sono decollata da sola.... insomma, una sòla  

Caso archiviato, gli (e mi ) riconosco il merito di essere riuscita a provare ancora un certo tipo di emozioni (cosa assolutamente non scontata per me). Quando comunque arrivo al punto di parlarne così, è perché son già "scesa".... coi piedi per terra. Basta, non vale la pena farsi altre domande, stare a guardare dove avrei potuto far di meglio. Eccetera. Sta di fatto che avevo a che fare con un uomo sposato, con la sua vita, che evidentemente non aveva manco per le balle altro che non fosse una chiacchiera ogni tanto. E che l'unica cosa che evidentemente non è sana, in tutto questo, è continuare a fissarmici.
@Brunetta : sono convinta anch'io che le relazioni non "piovano" letteralmente dal cielo, e che ognuno di noi sia diverso dall'altro. Il punto è che se non si trova alcun "incastro" con l'altra persona ci si fa due domande. Se poi (come nel mio caso) scopro che:
- di sé lui non parla, se non in termini assolutamente generici, ben guardandosi dall'esporsi;
- quando ha parlato della sua routine, mi pareva una cosa innaturale (lo avevo detto già mesi fa);
- di me altrettanto ben si guarda dal chiedere (magari sarà per evitare di tediarsi, magari per evitare di dover poi sentire di parlare anche di sé ad altro livello, o entrambe le cose);
- emozioni poche, tant'è vero che fatica anche a riconoscere se è incazzato con un terzo (cosa già in sé abbastanza "neutra" rispetto a noi ma non rispetto a lui).

Embé. Sticazzi. Sicuramente gli riconosco l'onestà (e va detto) di non avere fatto nulla per incentivare certe mie illusioni. Evidentemente avrò fatto tutto da me, poco importa, ciò che importa è che no, non siamo decollati. Lungi dall'essere decollati, anzi, siamo a camminare ciascuno per i cazzi propri, salvo che a volte mi manda un messaggio e si commenta l'argomento del messaggio. Bon: può andar bene per qualche scambio, per un qualcosa da bere e una chiacchiera ogni tanto, ma di lì a dire che possa essere una persona papabile per un qualche sviluppo direi proprio di no. Ci ho già perso dietro fin troppo tempo. Dietro a mie illusioni eh, sia chiaro. Dietro a uno che non mi ha mai cacata (se non per parlare in certo ambito di interesse, per quanto senz'altro reciproco), e questa è la realtà. Che spiega anche il fatto che non abbia percepito alcuna invasione di spazio quando durante uno dei nostri incontri chiamò l'amico e non ebbe nessuna reticenza a dire con chi fosse in quel momento. Più chiaro di così (da parte di uno sposato) si muore, in effetti. Quello che mi ha sostanzialmente fatto capire è che ci scriviamo, ci possiamo parlare, vedere e quant'altro MA.... fuori tutto ciò che appartiene alla nostra vita. E se è comprensibilissimo che non mi parli a ogni piè sospinto della moglie (ossignùr, dico sempre in ottica di una relazione di un certo tipo eh), non è altrettanto comprensibile perché a riguardo di emozioni PERSONALI nulla entri. Eh, no. Non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono decollata da sola.... insomma, una sòla
> 
> Caso archiviato, gli (e mi ) riconosco il merito di essere riuscita a provare ancora un certo tipo di emozioni (cosa assolutamente non scontata per me). Quando comunque arrivo al punto di parlarne così, è perché son già "scesa".... coi piedi per terra. Basta, non vale la pena farsi altre domande, stare a guardare dove avrei potuto far di meglio. Eccetera. Sta di fatto che avevo a che fare con un uomo sposato, con la sua vita, che evidentemente non aveva manco per le balle altro che non fosse una chiacchiera ogni tanto. E che l'unica cosa che evidentemente non è sana, in tutto questo, è continuare a fissarmici.
> @Brunetta : sono convinta anch'io che le relazioni non "piovano" letteralmente dal cielo, e che ognuno di noi sia diverso dall'altro. Il punto è che se non si trova alcun "incastro" con l'altra persona ci si fa due domande. Se poi (come nel mio caso) scopro che:
> ...


A te fa stare tranquilla così, ok.
Ma per quale motivo vuole discutere con te di quell’argomento? Non ha un amico, un esperto, un parente più prossimo?


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te fa stare tranquilla così, ok.
> Ma per quale motivo vuole discutere con te di quell’argomento? Non ha un amico, un esperto, un parente più prossimo?


Certamente.
So per certo che mica ne discute solo con me. Sono UNA degli interlocutori.
Non è che "mi fa stare tranquilla così". Allora: mi conosco. Abbastanza per capire dove anche metto il mio peggio e dove no 
Sicuramente per parte mia c'è stata la difficoltà di assumere l'iniziativa. Perché questo è. E in effetti (tante grazie ) preferisco chi l'iniziativa la assume sottraendomi da tutto il complesso delle mie paure (e dal timore del rifiuto.... e qui si andrebbe davvero lontano, nelle mie "ferite", se vogliamo). Ma non è che se mi interessi io non sappia cogliere un "varco". Non avrà capito i miei? Non lo so. Può anche essere. Ma quali sono stati i suoi? Parlo di comportamenti oggettivi. Parliamo del "io sono qui", che mi ha detto?  Per carità, Bruni, lungi dal negare che avrei potuto espormi ed esprimermi senz'altro di più: ma qui manca la trippa per gatti. Sinceramente di andare da uno che proprio non mi considera ad esprimergli mie emozioni, così, tanto per...., per avere come contropartita (Al limite) che questo le racconti al suo amico.... Ma anche no grazie. Non è che siccome provo emozioni le debba per forza di cose affidare al primo che passa per la strada. So che mi dirai che non è il primo che passa per la strada. E vabbè.... sarà il secondo . Seriamente: spero che arrivi quello che voglio dire. La musica che prima mi arrivava frammentata ora è abbastanza chiara senza bisogno di dover spiattellare emozioni....


----------



## JON (20 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certamente.
> So per certo che mica ne discute solo con me. Sono UNA degli interlocutori.
> Non è che "mi fa stare tranquilla così". Allora: mi conosco. Abbastanza per capire dove anche metto il mio peggio e dove no
> Sicuramente per parte mia c'è stata la difficoltà di assumere l'iniziativa. Perché questo è. E in effetti (tante grazie ) preferisco chi l'iniziativa la assume sottraendomi da tutto il complesso delle mie paure (e dal timore del rifiuto.... e qui si andrebbe davvero lontano, nelle mie "ferite", se vogliamo). Ma non è che se mi interessi io non sappia cogliere un "varco". Non avrà capito i miei? Non lo so. Può anche essere. Ma quali sono stati i suoi? Parlo di comportamenti oggettivi. Parliamo del "io sono qui", che mi ha detto?  Per carità, Bruni, lungi dal negare che avrei potuto espormi ed esprimermi senz'altro di più: ma qui manca la trippa per gatti. Sinceramente di andare da uno che proprio non mi considera ad esprimergli mie emozioni, così, tanto per...., per avere come contropartita (Al limite) che questo le racconti al suo amico.... Ma anche no grazie. Non è che siccome provo emozioni le debba per forza di cose affidare al primo che passa per la strada. So che mi dirai che non è il primo che passa per la strada. E vabbè.... sarà il secondo . Seriamente: spero che arrivi quello che voglio dire. La musica che prima mi arrivava frammentata ora è abbastanza chiara senza bisogno di dover spiattellare emozioni....


Sei molto pudica.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Sei molto pudica.


Pudica?


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Sei molto pudica.


Mah. In parte forse sì. Nel senso che comunque l'idea di provarci con uno sposato  non mi piace. È vero. L'idea che ho è che l'interesse e l'iniziativa muova LUI per primo, perché non ho voglia di propormi come "la scopata" davanti alla quale si valuta se rispondere si oppure no. E francamente sono pure parecchio orgogliosa: per cui l'idea di un "No" ad una scopata (mentre comunque lui mi piace oltre l'idea della scopata) beh.... effettivamente mi blocca


----------



## JON (20 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Pudica?


Non solo quello naturalmente.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2021)

Qui si discute con persone e del loro vissuto, ma anche (soprattutto? ) per ragionare sulle relazioni.
Io credo che a volte le donne passino da due polarità opposte. O uno ti desidera irresistibilmente (neanche fossimo tutte Sharon Stone al suo massimo fulgore) e di conseguenza si debbano sbattere, rischiando il rifiuto, fino a “farci cedere”, oppure che ci vedano come un comò senza alcuna attrattiva.
Forse si tratta di relazionarsi reciprocamente a piccoli passi (il tempo di ...andatura è individuale) che mostrano reciprocamente interesse. 
Ma le damine con il ventaglio non vi hanno insegnato niente?


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Non solo quello naturalmente.


È il pudica che mi stona


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si discute con persone e del loro vissuto, ma anche (soprattutto? ) per ragionare sulle relazioni.
> Io credo che a volte le donne passino da due polarità opposte. O uno ti desidera irresistibilmente (neanche fossimo tutte Sharon Stone al suo massimo fulgore) e di conseguenza si debbano sbattere, rischiando il rifiuto, fino a “farci cedere”, oppure che ci vedano come un comò senza alcuna attrattiva.
> Forse si tratta di relazionarsi reciprocamente a piccoli passi (il tempo di ...andatura è individuale) che mostrano reciprocamente interesse.
> Ma le damine con il ventaglio non vi hanno insegnato niente?


Certo, uno sguardo dietro il ventaglio, vale più di mille parole


----------



## JON (20 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si discute con persone e del loro vissuto, ma anche (soprattutto? ) per ragionare sulle relazioni.
> Io credo che a volte le donne passino da due polarità opposte. O uno ti desidera irresistibilmente (neanche fossimo tutte Sharon Stone al suo massimo fulgore) e di conseguenza si debbano sbattere, rischiando il rifiuto, fino a “farci cedere”, oppure che ci vedano come un comò senza alcuna attrattiva.
> Forse si tratta di relazionarsi reciprocamente a piccoli passi (il tempo di ...andatura è individuale) che mostrano reciprocamente interesse.
> Ma le damine con il ventaglio non vi hanno insegnato niente?


Tutto potrebbe accadere, ma l'essenza delle persone, quella più profonda, resta per lo più sempre tale.
A volte le inibizioni sono molto forti, difficili se non impossibili da spegnere. Ma come ho già detto, per me tutto questo non è un aspetto negativo, anzi.


----------



## JON (20 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È il pudica che mi stona


In che senso?


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui si discute con persone e del loro vissuto, ma anche (soprattutto? ) per ragionare sulle relazioni.
> Io credo che a volte le donne passino da due polarità opposte. O uno ti desidera irresistibilmente (neanche fossimo tutte Sharon Stone al suo massimo fulgore) e di conseguenza si debbano sbattere, rischiando il rifiuto, fino a “farci cedere”, oppure che ci vedano come un comò senza alcuna attrattiva.
> *Forse si tratta di relazionarsi reciprocamente a piccoli passi (il tempo di ...andatura è individuale) che mostrano reciprocamente interesse*.
> Ma le damine con il ventaglio non vi hanno insegnato niente?


Grassetto: senz'altro. A piccoli passi finché vuoi, ma pur sempre a passi. In avanti 
Vedi, il fotografo mi ha appena posto la fatidica domanda "come stai"? Gli ho risposto abbastanza bene, e lui ha (per me) in mente cosa significhi. Anche se non gli ho scritto papiri. Sa alcune cose mie personali come io so le sue. Non chissà quali cose, ok? E sa che nel contesto di quelle cose oggi va abbastanza bene. Se volessi (SE VOLESSI, ma non voglio) aggiungere un "dai, quando ci vediamo ti racconto meglio alcune cose", oppure anche "quando ci vediamo andrà ancora meglio", un pò tra il serio e il faceto, oramai ho la confidenza che mi permette anche di farlo (e lo fa anche lui). Poi, siccome non voglio illudere nessuno (o fargli male interpretare le mie parole) evito. Ma non so se è chiaro cosa intendo per avere a disposizione "varchi".
Il tempo di andatura è senz'altro individuale. E non dico che mi veda in una accezione negativa (come un comò). Dico che non mi vede da quel punto di vista. Non è un "oltraggio", o una lesa maestà. E' l'unica roba che spiega il fatto che non vi sia neanche un "andamento lento" tra di noi, non so se è chiaro. Oramai devo convincere te, a momenti 
Se dopo dieci mesi non dico neanche che ci sia chissà quale confidenza, ma neppure quel minimo per cui uno si informi un poco della tua vita.... e vabbé, ho già detto tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grassetto: senz'altro. A piccoli passi finché vuoi, ma pur sempre a passi. In avanti
> Vedi, il fotografo mi ha appena posto la fatidica domanda "come stai"? Gli ho risposto abbastanza bene, e lui ha (per me) in mente cosa significhi. Anche se non gli ho scritto papiri. Sa alcune cose mie personali come io so le sue. Non chissà quali cose, ok? E sa che nel contesto di quelle cose oggi va abbastanza bene. Se volessi (SE VOLESSI, ma non voglio) aggiungere un "dai, quando ci vediamo ti racconto meglio alcune cose", oppure anche "quando ci vediamo andrà ancora meglio", un pò tra il serio e il faceto, oramai ho la confidenza che mi permette anche di farlo (e lo fa anche lui). Poi, siccome non voglio illudere nessuno (o fargli male interpretare le mie parole) evito. Ma non so se è chiaro cosa intendo per avere a disposizione "varchi".
> Il tempo di andatura è senz'altro individuale. E non dico che mi veda in una accezione negativa (come un comò). Dico che non mi vede da quel punto di vista. Non è un "oltraggio", o una lesa maestà. E' l'unica roba che spiega il fatto che non vi sia neanche un "andamento lento" tra di noi, non so se è chiaro. Oramai devo convincere te, a momenti
> Se dopo dieci mesi non dico neanche che ci sia chissà quale confidenza, ma neppure quel minimo per cui uno si informi un poco della tua vita.... e vabbé, ho già detto tutto.


1) ti ricordo che pure col fotografo aspettavi chissà quale passo rassicurante 
2) trattandosi quella con il fotografo di una frequentazione  leggera, non che se tu facessi un paio di passetti e ci finissi a letto, succederebbe chissà che. Faresti un po’ di palestra in tutti sensi
3) se servisse anche solo a pensare “non è chissà che!“ oppure “è imbranato mica poco” sarebbe molto utile 
4) forse non mi sono spiegata. Lo sguardo dietro il ventaglio può essere anche “parlare con te è sempre affascinante. Hai una cultura incredibile“  o cose simili. Tutti amano essere apprezzati e anche adulati.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) ti ricordo che pure col fotografo aspettavi chissà quale passo rassicurante
> 2) trattandosi quella con il fotografo di una frequentazione  leggera, non che se tu facessi un paio di passetti e ci finissi a letto, succederebbe chissà che. Faresti un po’ di palestra in tutti sensi
> 3) se servisse anche solo a pensare “non è chissà che!“ oppure “è imbranato mica poco” sarebbe molto utile
> 4) forse non mi sono spiegata. Lo sguardo dietro il ventaglio può essere anche “parlare con te è sempre affascinante. Hai una cultura incredibile“  o cose simili. Tutti amano essere apprezzati e anche adulati.


4) ma sei sicura?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> 4) ma sei sicura?


Dipende dalla persona. Per il tizio in questione sì.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> In che senso?


Che non vedo pudicizia, ma una visione tradizionalista dell'approccio, paura del rifiutò. 
Ricerca di segnali. 
Immobilizzazione e inconsapevole rifiutò.


----------



## JON (20 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah. In parte forse sì. Nel senso che comunque l'idea di provarci con uno sposato  non mi piace. È vero. *L'idea che ho è che l'interesse e l'iniziativa muova LUI per primo*, perché non ho voglia di propormi come "la scopata" davanti alla quale si valuta se rispondere si oppure no. E francamente sono pure parecchio orgogliosa: per cui l'idea di un "No" ad una scopata (mentre comunque lui mi piace oltre l'idea della scopata) beh.... effettivamente mi blocca


Per quanti hanno con l'intraprendenza un rapporto del tutto disinibito, ve ne sono altri che si muovono meglio come tu ritieni nel grassetto.
E' per questo che uno dei miei sospetti era che foste entrambi campioni di riservatezza.
In questo caso, se ci fosse una pur minima possibilità tra voi, sarebbe davvero improbabile un eventuale sblocco.
Forse devi fare quello che meglio ti riesce, fingere indifferenza ed esasperarla tanto da fargli percepire una sorta di "raffreddamento" (si ancora più freddo) o di allontanamento in quello che è il vostro pseudo rapporto. Magari si espone e prova a chiederti qualcosa di più personale dell'esposizione che usi nelle foto o se preferisci la sezione aurea allo scatto mordi e fuggi. Ho immaginato condivideste la passione per la fotografia


----------



## JON (20 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che non vedo pudicizia, ma una visione tradizionalista dell'approccio, paura del rifiutò.
> Ricerca di segnali.
> Immobilizzazione e inconsapevole rifiutò.


Pudicizia in senso stretto no, dico riferita in ambito sessuale. Ma a difesa del suo orgoglio e riservatezza si.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Pudicizia in senso stretto no, dico riferita in ambito sessuale. Ma a difesa del suo orgoglio e riservatezza si.


Ma...


----------



## Foglia (20 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 1) ti ricordo che pure col fotografo aspettavi chissà quale passo rassicurante
> 2) trattandosi quella con il fotografo di una frequentazione  leggera, non che se tu facessi un paio di passetti e ci finissi a letto, succederebbe chissà che. Faresti un po’ di palestra in tutti sensi
> 3) se servisse anche solo a pensare “non è chissà che!“ oppure “è imbranato mica poco” sarebbe molto utile
> 4) forse non mi sono spiegata. Lo sguardo dietro il ventaglio può essere anche “parlare con te è sempre affascinante. Hai una cultura incredibile“  o cose simili. Tutti amano essere apprezzati e anche adulati.


Allora  
1) Può darsi (può darsi) che non essendoci altre implicazioni per parte mia io sia più rilassata: in effetti boh, una volta appurata l'assenza di interesse da parte mia verso di lui, resta un amico, quindi sensi, doppi sensi o robe così non li guardo più. Sicuramente mancando una certa tensione il rapporto resta più rilassato. Anche (certamente) rispetto a prima. Con tutto che però il problema con il fotografo era un altro: uscite preannunciate ma non attuate, piuttosto che frasi di altre cose che avremmo fatto (Ma che poi, nel concreto.... ). Comunque verificato che non mi è scattato nulla, nemmeno durante le nostre passeggiate, il problema del resto non si pone. Non mi sto a interrogare sulle sue intenzioni, dato che
2) .... ho chiare le mie . Non è cosa. Non mi riesce di pensarlo a po' di una palestra, se non mi attrae. Però avevo chiaro sin da subito che si sarebbe solo trattato di una prova. Non è andata, non in quel senso
3) Non ho capito bene 
4) Che lo apprezzi per la sua cultura lo sa. Come non gli sono mancati i complimenti per parte mia. Erano sentiti, credo che gli abbia fatto piacere.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora
> 1) Può darsi (può darsi) che non essendoci altre implicazioni per parte mia io sia più rilassata: in effetti boh, una volta appurata l'assenza di interesse da parte mia verso di lui, resta un amico, quindi sensi, doppi sensi o robe così non li guardo più. Sicuramente mancando una certa tensione il rapporto resta più rilassato. Anche (certamente) rispetto a prima. Con tutto che però il problema con il fotografo era un altro: uscite preannunciate ma non attuate, piuttosto che frasi di altre cose che avremmo fatto (Ma che poi, nel concreto.... ). Comunque verificato che non mi è scattato nulla, nemmeno durante le nostre passeggiate, il problema del resto non si pone. Non mi sto a interrogare sulle sue intenzioni, dato che
> 2) .... ho chiare le mie . Non è cosa. Non mi riesce di pensarlo a po' di una palestra, se non mi attrae. Però avevo chiaro sin da subito che si sarebbe solo trattato di una prova. Non è andata, non in quel senso
> 3) Non ho capito bene
> 4) Che lo apprezzi per la sua cultura lo sa. Come non gli sono mancati i complimenti per parte mia. Erano sentiti, credo che gli abbia fatto piacere.


A proposito del 3)
Dopo molti anni di relazione matrimoniale in cui non si è considerato il tradimento, perché per mentalità non si vedono gli uomini in quel senso se si è impegnate, e tanto più se poi c’è stata una separazione traumatica, si finisce per ...non essere sicure di saper ancora andare in bicicletta. (Mi riferisco alla battuta che il sesso è come andare in bicicletta) 
È vero, ma non prima di salirci.
Quindi togliersi l’alone di esperienza importante da fare all’interno di una relazione, facendolo con un uomo che non attrae moltissimo, può essere utile. Naturalmente non deve disgustare o trovarlo ridicolo.


----------



## JON (21 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora
> 1) Può darsi (può darsi) che non essendoci altre implicazioni per parte mia io sia più rilassata: in effetti boh, una volta appurata l'assenza di interesse da parte mia verso di lui, resta un amico, quindi sensi, doppi sensi o robe così non li guardo più. Sicuramente mancando una certa tensione il rapporto resta più rilassato. Anche (certamente) rispetto a prima. Con tutto che però il problema con il fotografo era un altro: uscite preannunciate ma non attuate, piuttosto che frasi di altre cose che avremmo fatto (Ma che poi, nel concreto.... ). Comunque verificato che non mi è scattato nulla, nemmeno durante le nostre passeggiate, il problema del resto non si pone. Non mi sto a interrogare sulle sue intenzioni, dato che
> 2) .... ho chiare le mie . Non è cosa. Non mi riesce di pensarlo a po' di una palestra, se non mi attrae. Però avevo chiaro sin da subito che si sarebbe solo trattato di una prova. Non è andata, non in quel senso
> 3) Non ho capito bene
> 4) Che lo apprezzi per la sua cultura lo sa. Come non gli sono mancati i complimenti per parte mia. Erano sentiti, credo che gli abbia fatto piacere.


Vabbè dai, non ci sono presupposti. Anche a volerlo, che senso avrebbe forzare una situazione per ottenere qualcosa che dovrebbe essere più immediato e naturale?


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, non ci sono presupposti. Anche a volerlo, che senso avrebbe forzare una situazione per ottenere qualcosa che dovrebbe essere più immediato e naturale?


Infatti. Poi, io, non escludo niente, nel senso che se dovesse capitare l'occasione (per quanto la veda come ipotesi remota) a quel punto valuterò. Non è certamente detto che se capitasse di qui a dieci anni costui mi piacerebbe ancora . Si tratta di dare la dimensione un po' a tutto, ANCHE a quella che è una semplice infatuazione da parte mia, evidentemente non ricambiata. Di qui a pormi (IO) come la mera opportunità di una scopata, beh.... ne passa. Se lui mi vedesse come l'opportunità di una scopata, si muoverebbe ALMENO in tal senso. Ne' sarebbe necessaria chissà quale dichiarazione di intenti, basterebbe lasciare appunto qualche varco aperto.  Ma di qui a propormi io come la persona "nonchiedermimancocomesto" vabe', non è questo il livello che vado comunque cercando. Pur magari con una persona impegnata, anche se - in sé - meglio per me single


----------



## Ulisse (22 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Infatti. Poi, io, non escludo niente, nel senso che se dovesse capitare l'occasione (per quanto la veda come ipotesi remota) a quel punto valuterò. Non è certamente detto che se capitasse di qui a dieci anni costui mi piacerebbe ancora . Si tratta di dare la dimensione un po' a tutto, ANCHE a quella che è una semplice infatuazione da parte mia, evidentemente non ricambiata. Di qui a pormi (IO) come la mera opportunità di una scopata, beh.... ne passa. Se lui mi vedesse come l'opportunità di una scopata, si muoverebbe ALMENO in tal senso. Ne' sarebbe necessaria chissà quale dichiarazione di intenti, basterebbe lasciare appunto qualche varco aperto.  Ma di qui a propormi io come la persona "nonchiedermimancocomesto" vabe', non è questo il livello che vado comunque cercando. Pur magari con una persona impegnata, anche se - in sé - meglio per me single



Nella giungla delle possibili classificazioni dei processori, più in passato che ora, vi sono 2 grosse categorie:

RISC : set di istruzioni implementate piccolo ma efficiente (R = Reduced)
CISC : set di instruzioni complesso ma nn il massimo come efficienza (C = Complex)

gli uomini sono RISC.
le donne sono CISC.

il perchè sta nelle tante domande (e risposte), supposizioni, idee che vi fate immedesimandovi nella testa dell'altro.
L'altro, lui, che spesso non si è posto nemmeno un decimo di quello che l'altra, lei, sta pensando lui abbia elaborato.

Probabilmente, l'unica domanda che forse si è fatto da stamattina è se si è asciugato o meno la faccia con il lato dell'asciugamano che usa per il bidè.

Perchè tutto deve essere per forza così complicato?
Così non ci si sfianca mentalmente (oltre il necessario) su un qualcosa che dovrebbe invece portare benessere come una relazione, anche se fosse, nella sua più rudimentale delle espressioni, una semplice scopata ?

Forse questo mio approccio, per qualcuno troppo semplicistico (diciamopure tendente allo stupido), è frutto della consapevolezza di avere pochi neuroni e non al massimo dell'efficienza.
Sono un RISC e pure bacato.


----------



## Martes (22 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Nella giungla delle possibili classificazioni dei processori, più in passato che ora, vi sono 2 grosse categorie:
> 
> RISC : set di istruzioni implementate piccolo ma efficiente (R = Reduced)
> CISC : set di instruzioni complesso ma nn il massimo come efficienza (C = Complex)
> ...


Più che altro parla per te.
Non tutti gli uomini son come dici e men che meno le donne


----------



## Ulisse (22 Aprile 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Più che altro parla per te.
> Non tutti gli uomini son come dici e men che meno le donne


Ovvio che nn vale per tutti/e
altrettanto ovvio che stavo amplificando al limite certe caratteristiche.
Ci sono sicuramente esempi invertiti.
di assoluto non esiste quasi niente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Nella giungla delle possibili classificazioni dei processori, più in passato che ora, vi sono 2 grosse categorie:
> 
> RISC : set di istruzioni implementate piccolo ma efficiente (R = Reduced)
> CISC : set di instruzioni complesso ma nn il massimo come efficienza (C = Complex)
> ...


il vero problema è perchè uno si dovrebbe asciugare la faccia con la salvietta del bidet (anche se portatore di una faccia di culo).
A me fa ancora specie sentire mooolti uomini dire oggi, non mi riferisco agli uomini di vecchio stampo, non ci avevo pensato. Cazzo sei un bradipo!!
Certi uomini easy a me fanno scattare la violenza


----------



## Ulisse (22 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il vero problema è perchè uno si dovrebbe asciugare la faccia con la salvietta del bidet (anche se portatore di una faccia di culo).


era  una iperbole, un eccesso voluto eh?



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me fa ancora specie sentire mooolti uomini dire oggi, non mi riferisco agli uomini di vecchio stampo, non ci avevo pensato. Cazzo sei un bradipo!!


in che senso? a cosa ti riferisci? perchè fai la distinzione fra vecchio e nuovo stampo?



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certi uomini easy a me fanno scattare la violenza


perchè associ easy a superficiali ?
Potrebbe anche significare dare differente peso a certe cose. O no? 
chiedo per capire meglio il tuo punto di vista. Per non fraintendere


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Nella giungla delle possibili classificazioni dei processori, più in passato che ora, vi sono 2 grosse categorie:
> 
> RISC : set di istruzioni implementate piccolo ma efficiente (R = Reduced)
> CISC : set di instruzioni complesso ma nn il massimo come efficienza (C = Complex)
> ...


Prima parte del tuo discorso, pur capendo la tua "voluta" esagerazione: se io considero un uomo fondamentalmente uno stupido, mi passa la voglia di finirci a letto. È ovvio che ho capito quello che intendi dire: maggiore "linearità" del rapporto 
Tuttavia questo NON significa che io mi proponga come (al limite, non lo so....  ) si potrebbe proporre lui, se a me non corrisponde l'immagine dell'essere una scopata. Chiaro ciò che dico? Almeno lo facesse lui. Poi io valuto i pro e i contro, al limite. E se la voglia di scoparmelo "superasse" il fatto di capire di essere per lui una semplice scopata, ovviamente accetterei. Nel caso concreto questa persona mi piace nel senso che vorrei comunque approfondirne la conoscenza. Da un punto di vista PERSONALE. Mentre lui con me si dimostra una persona gentile, ma non interessata a entrare nel personale. Certo: resta la strada della proposta più o meno diretta della scopata. Ma non va a me, visto che non è quello che sento IO, propormi così.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Nella giungla delle possibili classificazioni dei processori, più in passato che ora, vi sono 2 grosse categorie:
> 
> RISC : set di istruzioni implementate piccolo ma efficiente (R = Reduced)
> CISC : set di instruzioni complesso ma nn il massimo come efficienza (C = Complex)
> ...


Ma siete davvero così?
Mah, secondo me, fa comodo anche presentarsi come primitivi, proprio a livello binario on/off


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma siete davvero così?
> Mah, secondo me, fa comodo anche presentarsi come primitivi, proprio a livello binario on/off


Credo che per alcuni dipenda dal carattere ( secondo me ci sono quelli che effettivamente ragionano così), e che altri semplicemente lo siano per comodo (metti che a casa hanno già il resto, e "fuori" cerchino solo la scopata: oplà, che siamo basici diventa più bello che dire escludiamo implicazioni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> era  una iperbole, un eccesso voluto eh?
> 
> 
> in che senso? a cosa ti riferisci? perchè fai la distinzione fra vecchio e nuovo stampo?
> ...


1) non è un eccesso, ci sono persone che rasentano certi livelli. Non hanno considerazione neanche per loro stessi, pensa un po te per gli altri. 
2) ho conosciuto uomini oggi 80enni , tante persone di quelle epoca e anche lavorato insieme a loro 30 e più anni  fa. 
Mai sentito dire non ci ho pensato, su nessun fronte. 
Oggi il 50% risponde così. Poco attenti o menefreghisti. 
3) essere easy è un conto, quando sono troppo easy si arriva ad una superficialità tale che fanno scappare la poesia. 
Ovvio come hai detto in in3d, il calcio è una cosa seria per il resto..... 
A parte gli scherzi, vedo spesso tanto cura su cose futili che su cose utili


----------



## JON (22 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Infatti. Poi, io, non escludo niente, nel senso che se dovesse capitare l'occasione (per quanto la veda come ipotesi remota) a quel punto valuterò. Non è certamente detto che se capitasse di qui a dieci anni costui mi piacerebbe ancora . Si tratta di dare la dimensione un po' a tutto, ANCHE a quella che è una semplice infatuazione da parte mia, evidentemente non ricambiata. Di qui a pormi (IO) come la mera opportunità di una scopata, beh.... ne passa. Se lui mi vedesse come l'opportunità di una scopata, si muoverebbe ALMENO in tal senso. Ne' sarebbe necessaria chissà quale dichiarazione di intenti, basterebbe lasciare appunto qualche varco aperto.  *Ma di qui a propormi io come la persona "nonchiedermimancocomesto" vabe', non è questo il livello che vado comunque cercando. Pur magari con una persona impegnata, anche se - in sé - meglio per me single*


Non fa una piega.


----------



## JON (22 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ovvio che nn vale per tutti/e
> altrettanto ovvio che stavo amplificando al limite certe caratteristiche.
> *Ci sono sicuramente esempi invertiti.
> di assoluto non esiste quasi niente.*


Quindi la similitudine col mondo informatico di cui prima decade.
Questa faccenda che gli uomini siano "semplici", single core per usare il tuo gergo, mentre le donne "complesse", multi core se vuoi, è una faccenda che ogni tanto salta fuori ma è uno dei più banalissimi luoghi comuni che si siano potuti partorire.
A me l'approccio di Foglia appare più che condivisibile. Poi è chiaro che i rapporti, a seconda di quello che uno cerca, possono essere di varia natura. Solo che vale per tutti.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Prima parte del tuo discorso, pur capendo la tua "voluta" esagerazione: se io considero un uomo fondamentalmente uno stupido, mi passa la voglia di finirci a letto.


esagerando posso aver dato l'impressione di definirlo stupido. Non era questa la mia intenzione.
Credo che a pochi piacerebbe andare a letto con un emerito stupido/a.
Anche se per una semplice scopata, un minimo di coinvolgimento mentale, un interesse, ci deve essere.

Ho l'abitudine, se nn ancora notata, di riferirmi spesso agli estremi ma non perchè in mezzo nn ci sta niente di rappresentativo.
E' un mio modo di esprimermi e sono consapevole che si fresta facilmente ad essere frainteso.
A volte, ma nn è questo il caso, lo faccio per provocare 



Foglia ha detto:


> È ovvio che ho capito quello che intendi dire: maggiore "linearità" del rapporto





Foglia ha detto:


> Nel caso concreto questa persona mi piace nel senso che vorrei comunque approfondirne la conoscenza. Da un punto di vista PERSONALE


ma mi è chiaro. Proprio per questo suggerivo meno contorta (passami il termine) nel ragionamento.
si, più linearità. Spesso ci si smarrisce per trovare risposte a domande non indispensabili. Si entra in un intrigato sistema di vicoli e vicoletti non notando pù che di fianco abbiamo una bella via dritta che ci porta fino a destinazione.
Non so se lo hai gia detto, nel caso mi sarà sfuggito, perdonami, ma perchè non dirgli apertamente che si ha un interesse a voler approfondire un rapporto di amicizia?


----------



## Ulisse (22 Aprile 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi la similitudine col mondo informatico di cui prima decade.


Ma può tranquillamente anche decadere, considerarla del tutto errata. Non ho mai ritenuto di aver la verità in tasca figuriamoci in un contesto del genere. Non ha la pretesa di tracciare una riga fra i generi e dividerli in maniera inappellabile. 
Però, non basta un caso in disaccordo per rendere nulla una classificazione (se nn basata su elementi matematici, oggettivamente misurabili). 
E' semplicemente un altra classificazione, l'ennesima, in cui uno può, più o meno , riconoscersi.
Un po come quando si distingue la provenienza fra Marte e Venere.


Noto una tendenza del genere che ovviamente, ripeto, non è assoluta come non lo è quasi niente.



JON ha detto:


> Questa faccenda che gli uomini siano "semplici", single core per usare il tuo gergo, mentre le donne "complesse", multi core se vuoi, è una faccenda che ogni tanto salta fuori ma è uno dei più banalissimi luoghi comuni che si siano potuti partorire.


Non ho mai letto di questo luogo comune sui multi/single core ma la rete è vasta, infinita e sicuramente qualcuno lo avrà detto prima di me anche
se non è la stessa cosa. Senza entrare in noiosi quanto inutili papielli, RISC o CISC non è riguardo il numero di core ma riguardo agli algoritmi che implementano a basso livello.
Il parallelismo con RISC/CISC nn è nella differente complessità (nel senso classico del termine) uomo/donna.
Piuttosto è nel, diciamo, numero di ragionamenti implementati per convergere ad una risposta/soluzione.

Ho solo evidenziato che noto più nelle donne questi articolati approcci farciti di tante osservazioni, domande, dubbi.
Le riconosco, e non è un difetto, un approccio mentale più sfaccettato a dispetto degli uomini che spesso noto più diretti.



JON ha detto:


> A me l'approccio di Foglia appare più che condivisibile. Poi è chiaro che i rapporti, a seconda di quello che uno cerca, possono essere di varia natura. Solo che vale per tutti.


ma certo.
Perchè è il suo approccio. E' quello che per lei va bene.
Se si sente a suo agio, se si sente di porsi delle domande è più che giusto seguire le proprie necessità e cercare delle risposte, conferme

Io, come credo tutti, mi immedesimo e penso cosa sarebbe meglio PER ME in una situazione del genere e, calandomi nel personaggio, credo agirei più direttamente, con più linearità.
Perchè non amo farmi questi monologhi mentali che, se per altri sono di aiuto e necessari, per me sono devastanti.
Entro in loop. Posticipo sempre pià la decisione convinto che più mi ci metto a pensare, più elementi analizzo, più difficilmente sbaglio nel pormi/espormi.
Alla fine rimango in un limbo. Indecisione. Tentennamenti.
Mi è capitato in passato. Su cose importanti.
Ora faccio attenzione a non caderci.


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> esagerando posso aver dato l'impressione di definirlo stupido. Non era questa la mia intenzione.
> Credo che a pochi piacerebbe andare a letto con un emerito stupido/a.
> Anche se per una semplice scopata, un minimo di coinvolgimento mentale, un interesse, ci deve essere.
> 
> ...


Rispondo al grassetto. Per più di una ragione. In primo luogo, fatico di mio ad essere così diretta. In secondo luogo, faticherei ancora di più, laddove vedo che i miei tentativi di "arrivare all'uva" (come la volpe   ) vengono per buona parte elusi. Non so come dire: se io e te ci conosciamo, iniziamo a vederci e magari iniziamo a parlare del contesto che ha portato a conoscerci, questo forum. Poi magari parliamo del tradimento in generale, io inizio a raccontarti la mia storia e (facciamo finta che tu la tua non l'abbia mai raccontata) provo a buttarti lì qualche domanda sul tuo personale, o magari mi siedo e guardo (ascolto) cosa tu abbia voglia di condividere. A quel punto vedo che tu più in là di considerazioni su forum e tradimento in generale non vai, non ti senti di andare. Ti chiedo come stai e non rispondi, persino ti auguro una buona giornata e a stento (se proprio devi.... ragazzi, giuro che è così, e sarà carattere, avrà pure lui le sue magagne.... non lo so ) mi rispondi al limite "anche a te", ma di tuo non lo fai MAI. Cosa ti devo dire? Mi fa piacere se approfondiamo l'amicizia? Non mi viene naturale, già a me andare da uno a dirgli "mi piacerebbe approfondire la nostra amicizia" equivale a dire "ti va di andare oltre l'amicizia?". Perché l'amicizia, come ogni altra relazione, va e si approfondisce a seconda dei contenuti che ci mettiamo dentro. Avevo anche pensato di fargli una "battuta", quando non risponde a "come stai"?, del tipo (ridendo) dirgli "io bene grazie, eh ", o una roba così. Invece alla fine ho sempre lasciato perdere. Perché alla fine mi piacciono comunque i contenuti che mi porta. Soltanto che tutto questo ha a che fare con una relazione "interessata" all'argomento per cui ci siamo conosciuti, ma poco a che fare con qualsiasi altra cosa vi esuli. Noi due (fuori da quel contesto) compresi. In questo contesto la domanda (la richiesta) di amicizia che dici tu è del tutto innaturale. Sai come mi risponderebbe (conoscendolo un poco)? Siamo già, amici. Non posso obbligare uno a "sbottonarsi" se non vuole, è come il sesso, è una roba che viene da sé, aiutata.... da due che la vogliono. Altrimenti diventa semplicemente un'offerta. Mi vuoi scopare?


----------



## Ulisse (22 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma siete davvero così?


Ma certo che no. Sicuramente non tutti.
Ho capito. Ho sbagliato ad esagerare con gli estremi.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mah, secondo me, fa comodo anche presentarsi come primitivi, proprio a livello binario on/off


ma si. Come ci sono donne che preferiscono passare per stupide
ci sono sempre i paraculi/e. 
Ovunque.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Aprile 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 1) non è un eccesso, ci sono persone che rasentano certi livelli. Non hanno considerazione neanche per loro stessi, pensa un po te per gli altri.
> 2) ho conosciuto uomini oggi 80enni , tante persone di quelle epoca e anche lavorato insieme a loro 30 e più anni  fa.
> Mai sentito dire non ci ho pensato, su nessun fronte.
> Oggi il 50% risponde così. Poco attenti o menefreghisti.
> 3) essere easy è un conto, quando sono troppo easy si arriva ad una superficialità tale che fanno scappare la poesia.


quindi come pensavo. easy come sinonimo di superficialità. 
Questo no.
Per me easy è chi non introduce complessità oltre quelle necessarie. 
Più che easy, per fugare ogni bubbio, meglio usare smart.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ovvio come hai detto in in3d, il calcio è una cosa seria per il resto.....
> A parte gli scherzi, vedo spesso tanto cura su cose futili che su cose utili


mi sembra evidente scherzassi. 
Sfottevo monamour


----------



## Ulisse (22 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Rispondo al grassetto. Per più di una ragione. In primo luogo, fatico di mio ad essere così diretta. In secondo luogo, faticherei ancora di più, laddove vedo che i miei tentativi di "arrivare all'uva" (come la volpe   ) vengono per buona parte elusi. Non so come dire: se io e te ci conosciamo, iniziamo a vederci e magari iniziamo a parlare del contesto che ha portato a conoscerci, questo forum. Poi magari parliamo del tradimento in generale, io inizio a raccontarti la mia storia e (facciamo finta che tu la tua non l'abbia mai raccontata) provo a buttarti lì qualche domanda sul tuo personale, o magari mi siedo e guardo (ascolto) cosa tu abbia voglia di condividere. A quel punto vedo che tu più in là di considerazioni su forum e tradimento in generale non vai, non ti senti di andare. Ti chiedo come stai e non rispondi, persino ti auguro una buona giornata e a stento (se proprio devi.... ragazzi, giuro che è così, e sarà carattere, avrà pure lui le sue magagne.... non lo so ) mi rispondi al limite "anche a te", ma di tuo non lo fai MAI. Cosa ti devo dire? Mi fa piacere se approfondiamo l'amicizia? Non mi viene naturale, già a me andare da uno a dirgli "mi piacerebbe approfondire la nostra amicizia" equivale a dire "ti va di andare oltre l'amicizia?". Perché l'amicizia, come ogni altra relazione, va e si approfondisce a seconda dei contenuti che ci mettiamo dentro. Avevo anche pensato di fargli una "battuta", quando non risponde a "come stai"?, del tipo (ridendo) dirgli "io bene grazie, eh ", o una roba così. Invece alla fine ho sempre lasciato perdere. Perché alla fine mi piacciono comunque i contenuti che mi porta. Soltanto che tutto questo ha a che fare con una relazione "interessata" all'argomento per cui ci siamo conosciuti, ma poco a che fare con qualsiasi altra cosa vi esuli. Noi due (fuori da quel contesto) compresi. In questo contesto la domanda (la richiesta) di amicizia che dici tu è del tutto innaturale. Sai come mi risponderebbe (conoscendolo un poco)? Siamo già, amici.


Ora mi è più chiaro.
Mi mancava la visione d'insieme che sicuramente avrai dato in più risposte ma che io nn sono riuscito a leggere nella loro interezza.
Beh, escludendo  sia talmente tonto da non capire cosa gli succede intorno, ho la sensazione che abbia abbastanza chiaramente definito i confini per questa amicizia. Almeno per il momento.
Ciò non toglie che l'interesse reciproco si alimenta (o si spegne) frequentandosi 



Foglia ha detto:


> Non posso obbligare uno a "sbottonarsi" se non vuole, è come il sesso, è una roba che viene da sé, aiutata.... da due che la vogliono. Altrimenti diventa semplicemente un'offerta. Mi vuoi scopare?


hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ora mi è più chiaro.
> Mi mancava la visione d'insieme che sicuramente avrai dato in più risposte ma che io nn sono riuscito a leggere nella loro interezza.
> Beh, escludendo  sia talmente tonto da non capire cosa gli succede intorno, ho la sensazione che abbia abbastanza chiaramente definito i confini per questa amicizia. Almeno per il momento.
> Ciò non toglie che l'interesse reciproco si alimenta (o si spegne) frequentandosi
> ...


Al momento cerco di non cercarlo (perdona il gioco di parole), lo sento (anche via wapp) comunque spesso (come già detto non entro nello specifico dell'argomento, ma è sempre gentile con me, si ricorda le mie preferenze nell'ambito di certi interessi, e mi manda approfondimenti e altro), e.... basta. Capiterà di vederci, per parte mia comunque cercherò di alimentare poco la cosa fino a quando non mi sarà del tutto passata la scuffia.


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Anche a me questa "tiritera" ricorda tanto le menate adolescenziali. Anzi, una differenza c'è: da adolescente molto spesso riuscivo a propormi. La domanda che fai tu è quella che mi sono fatta anch'io. Potrebbe essere una "scusa" per stare ferma un altro po'. Non fosse che sono stanca, di stare ferma. Sul ruolo "di rovinafamiglie": non mi interessa uno sguardo per così dire "esterno. Non piace A ME provarci con uno sposato. È occhei che non è che si finisce a letto in due così, perché "capita. *Però è vero anche che* (in uno sguardo sempre interno, ma in una coppia) *la responsabilità dell'iniziativa*.... beh: non mi sento di assumerla. Non so se è chiaro il senso. Credo che siano tanti "castelli" per nulla, comunque: a che pro vado a dire a uno che vorrei tanto una relazione con lui (essi.... non la penserei alla scopata, a prescindere da come possa andare, ma vorrei una relazione con questa persona) quando È PALESE che questo non mi ci abbia manco per le balle?
> Cioè, va bene tutto, ma perché glielo dovrei dire?* È il modo migliore per non scegliere nemmeno di allontanarmi io, ma per fare allontanare lui*. A questo punto, e cioè con fatti inequivocabili che mi dicono.... che non c'è trippa per gatti. Non è che dirglielo per sentirmi rispondere quello che è comunque l'ovvio, mi aiuti ad andare avanti. Sono testona, ma certe cose le capisco. Ne' mi posso fare una colpa se non ne ho trovato un altro altrettanto interessante. Ma ora non è che spogliarmi davanti a lui (nel senso di parlare di ciò che sento) mi servirebbe ad arrivare allo scopo. Oh. Non mi caga, non in quel senso. Già di mio ho poca esperienza (e per giunta davvero rapportabile a un periodo poco più che adolescenziale), se ora andassi da uno di cui oramai posso dire di avere la più assoluta prova della mancanza di un altro interesse, giusto per dirgli che mi fa tutt'altro effetto.... vabbè, credo che mi risparmiero' di vedere la sua faccia
> ...


Prego, sì, gli abbracci sono proprio una cosa bella 

Primo grassetto, è un po' una paraculata, non trovi?
Se parliamo di consensualità, l'iniziativa è di entrambi in sostanza. (se così non fosse ci sarebbe vessazione da parte di uno dei due, a farla semplice).
Che poi la forma sia che la lingua in bocca l'abbia spinta lui per primo e tu abbia solo aperto le labbra...è forma per l'appunto.
Se mai vi trovaste lì, ci sareste arrivati insieme.

Sempre parlando di consensualità ovviamente.

Non pensi?

Sottolineato: a che pro....dipende quale è il tuo focus.
Se il focus è ottenere qualcosa da lui, non posso che concordare con te.
Se il focus sei tu, la tua libertà e leggerezza di esprimere te stessa nei modi che ritieni più adeguati a te, nel non reprimere una emozione comunque bella a prescindere dalla risposta che può sollecitare...ebbè...direi che il pro è semplicemente la *padronanza di te stessa, la non dipendenza da clichè o immagini del sè che divengono sulla lunga distanza immobilizzanti e che finiscono per coartare esattamente quello che è il nucleo essenziale dell'essere, l'emozione. *

Dipende dal focus.
E il focus dipende dal giudizio. (discorso ostico quello dei risvolti del giudizio della immagine di sè...).

Secondo grassetto...se ci guardi con attenzione esprimerti significa semplicemente metterti in una posizione chiara e trasparente (posizione in cui ora non sei visto che tu parli con lui avendo in retropensiero tutta una serie di valutazioni, giudizi su di lui che non gli esprimi. E questa non è trasparenza).
Quando si è in una posizione chiara e trasparente, non è l'altro che si allontana. E nemmeno tu a ben vedere.
E' il contesto stesso che si "aggiusta" nella ricollocazione.

(ed è piuttosto evocativo il fatto che tu colleghi l'esprimere una tua emozione con la sicurezza dell'allontanamento dell'altro....c'è gente che sa aver molta cura delle emozioni altrui, pur non dando la risposta che chi le esprime vorrebbe. Il fatto di non averne cura di darebbe una informazione vitale, a mio parere, su di lui, a prescindere dalla tipologia di relazione. Io non parlo manco del tempo, con chi non ha cura delle mie emozioni in quanto tali).

Ed è esattamente a quel punto che si possono prendere decisioni senza scaricarle sull'altro e confermando il proprio protagonismo nella propria vita.

In modo molto crudo, questa tua posizione intellettuale direi, tende proprio a scaricare su di lui ogni tua posizione e a trattenerti nel ruolo che tu stessa hai scelto per te.

In tutta questa storia alla fine mi sembra che la domanda resti sempre la stessa: quale è il ruolo che hai assegnato a te stessa nella tua vita?

Rinnovo l'abbraccio


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego, sì, gli abbracci sono proprio una cosa bella
> 
> Primo grassetto, è un po' una paraculata, non trovi?
> Se parliamo di consensualità, l'iniziativa è di entrambi in sostanza. (se così non fosse ci sarebbe vessazione da parte di uno dei due, a farla semplice).
> ...


Ciao 
E a proposito: ti sei un pò "aggiustata"? 

Non ci siamo trovati, con la lingua in bocca. Non credo che sia solo una questione di forma: appunto, che se ci trovassimo lì ci saremmo trovati "insieme"... quell'insieme (di due) non è per me solo "forma". Esprime appunto una volontà, e in questo caso si tratterebbe di spingermi dove.... non ho segnali, di quella volontà. E mi ricollego al "a che pro?", laddove la risposta a quella domanda è semplicemente quella di arrivare allo scopo. E' tutta lì la risposta, il mio focus. E lo "scopo", detto terra terra  sarebbe quello di arrivare a lui.
E' vero che ho "retropensieri", su di lui, di ben altro tipo rispetto a quelli che dimostro. Giudizi anche, ma sono comunque giudizi positivi. Posso _non capire_ il perché mi piaccia uno che non mi caga, che dimostra di non cagarmi. Circa l'esprimere emozioni non mi è senz'altro facile, quel che ti posso dire è che già non mi è facile di mio, ti lascio immaginare come sia esprimerle in un contesto in cui nemmeno l'altro ne esprime. Partendo dalle piccole cose, eh. Non sto parlando di arrivare direttamente al sodo. Sto parlando di "possibilità", di arrivarci, a dirgli l'effetto che mi fa. E so che le parole non uscirebbero. In compenso (mentre sto scrivendo) stanno uscendo lacrime (giuro). Questo è. Perché evito? Evito perchè so che la sua risposta non sarebbe quella che voglio. Come faccio a saperlo? Lo sento.

Oggi mi stai uccidendo comunque . Quale è il ruolo che ho assegnato a me stessa nella vita. Quello di colei che fa quel che può, un pò in ogni ambito, e non sempre certamente al meglio.
Riflessioni un pò amare. Forse è anche il momento che non è dei migliori, che tra imprevisti di vario ordine, lockdown,  stanchezza anche.... beh insomma, l'avere vicino una persona che mi piace, e tornare ad avere vita anche da femmina, diciamo che non sarebbe stata malaccio. Ma a quanto pare non interesso (Foglia pessimista in questo momento eh  : anche se dentro di me ho come la convinzione che non riuscirò mai a tornar contenta, e soddisfatta, da questo punto di vista. E oramai quello stato è praticamente un ricordo di gioventù).
Questo è quanto mi passa per la testa ora.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ma certo che no. Sicuramente non tutti.
> Ho capito. Ho sbagliato ad esagerare con gli estremi.
> 
> 
> ...


Sì, ma l’impostazione “uomini semplici“ è smentita dalla letteratura e dalla filosofia.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, ma l’impostazione “uomini semplici“ è smentita dalla letteratura e dalla filosofia.


In che senso?
Non ti seguo


----------



## alberto15 (22 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Non ti seguo


Che Dante , Aristotele, Foscolo, Leopardi e migliaia di altri non erano "simple man"


----------



## Ulisse (22 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Che Dante , Aristotele, Foscolo, Leopardi e migliaia di altri non erano "simple man"


su questo credo di esserci arrivato anche io con la mia stupidità.
Solo che siamo miliardi, non decine o migliaia.

Possiamo trovare tutto il campionario, tanto il cretino che scava pensando di arrivare in Cina come il nuovo Einstein che dimostra l'infondatezza della teoria sulla relatività o l'asceta che sta sul cocuzzolo della montagna a meditare da 20 anni in solitudine.
Questo nn significa che trovando un esempio che dimostra il contrario, automaticamente vale per tutti.
Il principio di induzione, sacrosanto in molte dimostrazioni matematiche, nn credo sia applicabile con il genere umano.
E' questo il mio non trovarmi, il non seguire il filo logico.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> su questo credo di esserci arrivato anche io con la mia stupidità.
> Solo che siamo miliardi, non decine o migliaia.
> 
> Possiamo trovare tutto il campionario, tanto il cretino che scava pensando di arrivare in Cina come il nuovo Einstein che dimostra l'infondatezza della teoria sulla relatività o l'asceta che sta sul cocuzzolo della montagna a meditare da 20 anni in solitudine.
> ...


Va bene che a volte siamo qui tanto per parlare. Ma l’uomo semplice, che vorrebbe dire “o ti vuole scopare o no” è divertente, ma non è la realtà. Almeno tra chi ha completato la scuola dell’obbligo


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2021)




----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> ragazzi.... chiedere a una persona se va tutto bene dopo che entra in tutt'altra conversazione, è PER FARGLI CAPIRE che mi frega anche di lui....
> Se questo non viene percepito.... io non so più cosa dire. Per me è evidente il messaggio: mi fa piacere sentirti, e oltre al tuo argomento, di più anzi, MI INTERESSA DI TE.


Se interessi a un uomo, lo capisci: di solito non sta troppo a pensarci su se è libero.
Se è occupato, il problema può riguardare la sua propensione al tradimento o l'incapacità di metterlo in atto per motivi pratici, soprattutto ora che non puoi fare la doccia se giochi a calcetto. Lì puoi lavorare, se ti interessa.
I


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, un uomo vede le sopracciglia?!
> Gli uomini hanno chiaro che le donne si truccano e una volta sono carine, un’altra strepitose, un’altra fanno paura


Ma soprattutto TACCIONO.
Su queste cose glissiamo.


----------



## Ulisse (23 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va bene che a volte siamo qui tanto per parlare. Ma l’uomo semplice, che vorrebbe dire “o ti vuole scopare o no” è divertente, ma non è la realtà. Almeno tra chi ha completato la scuola dell’obbligo


semplice nn significa binario. E forse nn serve nemmeno finirla la scuola dell'obbligo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Se interessi a un uomo, lo capisci: di solito non sta troppo a pensarci su se è libero.
> Se è occupato, il problema può riguardare la sua propensione al tradimento o l'incapacità di metterlo in atto per motivi pratici, soprattutto ora che non puoi fare la doccia se giochi a calcetto. Lì puoi lavorare, se ti interessa.
> I


Non ho capito la doccia e il calcetto


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho capito la doccia e il calcetto


E' una battuta di un mio amico, che ho letto su FB. Il calcetto è la scusa per andare dall'amante, ma oggi negli spogliatoi non credo tu possa più andare, per cui se ti fai la doccia in motel non puoi dire di averla fatto sul campo.
Almeno, io l'ho capita così.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E' una battuta di un mio amico, che ho letto su FB. Il calcetto è la scusa per andare dall'amante, ma oggi negli spogliatoi non credo tu possa più andare, per cui se ti fai la doccia in motel non puoi dire di averla fatto sul campo.
> Almeno, io l'ho capita così.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E' una battuta di un mio amico, che ho letto su FB. Il calcetto è la scusa per andare dall'amante, ma oggi negli spogliatoi non credo tu possa più andare, per cui se ti fai la doccia in motel non puoi dire di averla fatto sul campo.
> Almeno, io l'ho capita così.


Ah ok 
L’avevo capita all’inverso ma sono stordita io forse perché la scusa del calcetto è davvero una cazzata così facilmente sgamabile che mi sembra quasi impossibile venga usata


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ah ok
> L’avevo capita all’inverso ma sono stordita io forse perché la scusa del calcetto è davvero una cazzata così facilmente sgamabile che mi sembra quasi impossibile venga usata


...più di quanto immagini


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...più di quanto immagini


Va be vuol dire considerare quella che sta con te una deficienze. Oppure totalmente disinteressata


----------



## alberto15 (23 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Va be vuol dire considerare quella che sta con te una deficienze. Oppure totalmente disinteressata


le donne quando sono interessate hanno il sesto, il settimo e anche l'ottavo senso per sgamare uno che tradisce.....


----------



## patroclo (23 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Va be vuol dire considerare quella che sta con te una deficienze. Oppure totalmente disinteressata


perchè?

Sono sempre stato una tale schiappa a calcio che non sarei credibile e quindi lì ci sarebbe un effettivo disinteresse totale.
Da sposato andavo semplicemente al bar, la sera, o impegni di lavoro al pomeriggio e c'era comunque il totale disinteresse....


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Va be vuol dire considerare quella che sta con te una deficienze. Oppure totalmente disinteressata


Esistono anche quelli che non contemplano neppure il tradimento nella loro prospettiva, per cui neanche si accorgono di quando sono gli altri a commetterlo.


----------



## Vera (23 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va bene che a volte siamo qui tanto per parlare. Ma l’uomo semplice, che vorrebbe dire “o ti vuole scopare o no” è divertente, ma non è la realtà. Almeno tra chi ha completato la scuola dell’obbligo


Per i maschietti i primi 60 anni d'infanzia sono i più problematici.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> le donne quando sono interessate hanno il sesto, il settimo e anche l'ottavo senso per sgamare uno che tradisce.....


Ma per sgamare uno che non va a giocare davvero a calcetto basta molto meno del sesto senso


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> Sono sempre stato una tale schiappa a calcio che non sarei credibile e quindi lì ci sarebbe un effettivo disinteresse totale.
> Da sposato andavo semplicemente al bar, la sera, o impegni di lavoro al pomeriggio e c'era comunque il totale disinteresse....


Perché posso venire a fare una sorpresa per vederti giocare. Perché posso parlare con un amico che casca dal pero. Per mille motivi è qualcosa di sgamabilissimo se si vuole 
Poi se non vengono dubbi magari ti va anche bene. 
Io a 17 anni ho sgamato una palla semplicemente guardando il contachilometri


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va bene che a volte siamo qui tanto per parlare. Ma l’uomo semplice, che vorrebbe dire “o ti vuole scopare o no” è divertente, ma non è la realtà. Almeno tra chi ha completato la scuola dell’obbligo


Io credo di più alla paraculaggine, ossia a quello che puoi vedere scemo solo se non ti interessa farti la scopata con lui. Quelli che sono interessati alla scopata (per i quali fai "numero") spesso si dimostrano scemi. Questo sì. È in questo senso vedo l'uomo che si autodefinisce "basico", mentre in realtà ti sta dicendo che una via vale l'altra


----------



## alberto15 (23 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma per sgamare uno che non va a giocare davvero a calcetto basta molto meno del sesto senso


certi uomini possono anche sorprenderti. Io ad esempio mia moglie dal sospetto allo sgamo sono passati minuti. Si era lasciata prendere un po' troppo dalla situazione..... Quindi non sono solo le donne ad avere il sesto senso.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> semplice nn significa binario. E forse nn serve nemmeno finirla la scuola dell'obbligo.


Acceso e spento l’hai detto tu. Io ho contestato questa semplificazione. 
Se ad alcuni uomini piace presentarsi semplici in quel modo, buon per loro.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> certi uomini possono anche sorprenderti. Io ad esempio mia moglie dal sospetto allo sgamo sono passati minuti. Si era lasciata prendere un po' troppo dalla situazione..... Quindi non sono solo le donne ad avere il sesto senso.


Idem.
Sempre che fosse la prima volta.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> certi uomini possono anche sorprenderti. Io ad esempio mia moglie dal sospetto allo sgamo sono passati minuti. Si era lasciata prendere un po' troppo dalla situazione..... Quindi non sono solo le donne ad avere il sesto senso.


No no 
Solo che parlando di calcetto ho pensato alle donne 
Vale per entrambi 
Poi ripeto tutti sgamabili ma chi obiettivamente ci mette del suo per non evitarlo


----------



## alberto15 (23 Aprile 2021)

[


Nocciola ha detto:


> No no
> Solo che parlando di calcetto ho pensato alle donne
> Vale per entrambi
> Poi ripeto tutti sgamabili ma chi obiettivamente ci mette del suo per non evitarlo


si vede che vuole farsi beccare anche inconsciamente.....


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Idem.
> Sempre che fosse la prima volta.


Va be nel tuo caso era impossibile non sgamarla . Mancava solo che te lo dicesse


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> [
> 
> si vede che vuole farsi beccare anche inconsciamente.....


Lo penso anche io 
Vuol dire avere totale disinteresse per l’altro


----------



## alberto15 (23 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io
> Vuol dire avere totale disinteresse per l’altro


o vuol dire essere talmente presi nella storia che si "annebbia" la vista e il rapporto ufficiale diventa piu "vacuo" ma non e' davvero cosi'. Basta una doccia fredda per risvegliarsi, a volte.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> o vuol dire essere talmente presi nella storia che si "annebbia" la vista e il rapporto ufficiale diventa piu "vacuo" ma non e' davvero cosi'. Basta una doccia fredda per risvegliarsi, a volte.


Sopra i 18 anni?


----------



## alberto15 (23 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sopra i 18 anni?


anche sopra i 60 fidati, mi sono accorto dei cambiamenti nonostante lei pensasse che sono "distratto"


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no
> Solo che parlando di calcetto ho pensato alle donne
> Vale per entrambi
> Poi ripeto tutti sgamabili ma chi obiettivamente ci mette del suo per non evitarlo


Secondo me non frega niente del rapporto con l'altro. Anche se è una cazzata uguale se appena uno (o una) tiene al matrimonio, comunque.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> anche sopra i 60 fidati, mi sono accorto dei cambiamenti nonostante lei pensasse che sono "distratto"


E ma è preoccupante però


----------



## alberto15 (23 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E ma è preoccupante però


in che senso?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> in che senso?


Che dopo i 18 ci sia gente messa così


----------



## Ulisse (23 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Acceso e spento l’hai detto tu. Io ho contestato questa semplificazione.
> Se ad alcuni uomini piace presentarsi semplici in quel modo, buon per loro.


Semplice nn significa binario, on/off o stupido
Cosi come complesso non significa per forza più intelligente. 
Semplice, come ho detto, va inteso come sinonimo di più lineare, meno contorto nei ragionamenti.

C'è chi raggiunge un posto facendo vie e vicoletti.
Chi percorre una strada più dritta con meno curve.
Entrambi arrivano a destinazione con, credo, simile soddisfazione.

Mai introdotto il concetto di acceso e spento. Lo stai dicenti tu.


----------



## Vera (23 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché posso venire a fare una sorpresa per vederti giocare. Perché posso parlare con un amico che casca dal pero. Per mille motivi è qualcosa di sgamabilissimo se si vuole
> Poi se non vengono dubbi magari ti va anche bene.
> Io a 17 anni ho sgamato una palla semplicemente guardando il contachilometri


Io semplicemente annusando l'ascella  Diceva che andava a correre.


----------



## alberto15 (23 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che dopo i 18 ci sia gente messa così


male molto male


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Semplice nn significa binario, on/off o stupido
> Cosi come complesso non significa per forza più intelligente.
> Semplice, come ho detto, va inteso come sinonimo di più lineare, meno contorto nei ragionamenti.
> 
> ...


Vabbè. Avevi usato l'immagine dell'uomo che si domanda se aveva girato l'asciugamano del bidet per asciugarsi la faccia....


----------



## Ulisse (23 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè. Avevi usato l'immagine dell'uomo che si domanda se aveva girato l'asciugamano del bidet per asciugarsi la faccia....


che denota intelligenza nella sua semplicità 
Uno stupido, avrebbe usato lo stesso lato senza chiedersi niente. Senza nemmeno far caso allo strano odore dell'asciugamano.


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> che denota intelligenza nella sua semplicità
> Uno stupido, avrebbe usato lo stesso lato senza chiedersi niente. Senza nemmeno far caso allo strano odore dell'asciugamano.


----------



## ologramma (23 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


>


a fogliè ma non conveniva aprire un altro thread invece di  sporcare questo ?


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> a fogliè ma non conveniva aprire un altro thread invece di  sporcare questo ?


Il 3d a dire il vero c'è già, sono solo colpevole della deriva di questo


----------



## ologramma (23 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il 3d a dire il vero c'è già, sono solo colpevole della deriva di questo


e io che ho detto  , non attiene neanche alla storia  di chi lo ha aperto, stasera ragazze vi vedo tutte in tiro non per come  siete vestite  ma per le risposte ,


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> e io che ho detto  , non attiene neanche alla storia  di chi lo ha aperto, stasera ragazze vi vedo tutte in tiro non per come  siete vestite  ma per le risposte ,


In che senso in tiro? Ahia . Comunque pure io ultimamente ti leggo.... frizzante, ecco .
Chiedo venia se ho deviato il 3D 
Non lo faccio più!


----------



## ologramma (23 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> In che senso in tiro? Ahia . Comunque pure io ultimamente ti leggo.... frizzante, ecco .
> Chiedo venia se ho deviato il 3D
> Non lo faccio più!


frizzante mi piace   , sei perdonata  anzi  spero che trovi quello di cui vai in cerca  ,ti  leggo ma i voli pindarici che scrivi   no,  perchè non vedo fatti detto in modo papale papale.
I tiro volevo solo fare un paragone per il piglio che mi hanno dato nelle risposte , non tu che sei stata ironica  come lo sono io .


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> frizzante mi piace   , sei perdonata  anzi  spero che trovi quello di cui vai in cerca  ,ti  leggo ma i voli pindarici che scrivi   no,  perchè non vedo fatti detto in modo papale papale.
> I tiro volevo solo fare un paragone per il piglio che mi hanno dato nelle risposte , non tu che sei stata ironica  come lo sono io .


I FATTI ti dirò.... lì avrei visti volentieri anch'io.
Purtroppo è un caso da mandare in archivio


----------



## ologramma (23 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> I FATTI ti dirò.... lì avrei visti volentieri anch'io.
> Purtroppo è un caso da mandare in archivio


fai bene  troppo tentennamenti non vanno mai bene  , però sbrigati che il tempo passa  ed è anche veloce


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> fai bene  troppo tentennamenti non vanno mai bene  , però sbrigati che il tempo passa  ed è anche veloce






Proverò a dimenticare il tizio


----------



## ologramma (23 Aprile 2021)

come hanno detto molti qui? vai che il mondo è pieno di pesci armati di lenza e pesca che prima o poi abbocca


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> come hanno detto molti qui? vai che il mondo è pieno di pesci armati di lenza e pesca che prima o poi abbocca



Ridiamoci su che è meglio


----------



## ologramma (23 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ridiamoci su che è meglio


a me me veda piagne è uguale?


----------



## Lara3 (24 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che dopo i 18 ci sia gente messa così


Il film «  L’amante inglese «  lo hai visto ?
Non aveva 60, ma comunque molto sopra i 18.
Ops, mi fermo perché citare come esempio i film non è da me; piuttosto da Brunetta


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il film «  L’amante inglese «  lo hai visto ?
> Non aveva 60, ma comunque molto sopra i 18.
> Ops, mi fermo perché citare come esempio i film non è da me; piuttosto da Brunetta


I film bisogna saperli citare.


----------



## Lara3 (24 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I film bisogna saperli citare.


Come lo fai tu non lo sa fare nessuno .
Intendo citare i film


----------



## ipazia (28 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao
> E a proposito: ti sei un pò "aggiustata"?
> 
> Non ci siamo trovati, con la lingua in bocca. Non credo che sia solo una questione di forma: appunto, che se ci trovassimo lì ci saremmo trovati "insieme"... quell'insieme (di due) non è per me solo "forma". Esprime appunto una volontà, e in questo caso si tratterebbe di spingermi dove.... non ho segnali, di quella volontà. E mi ricollego al "a che pro?", laddove la risposta a quella domanda è semplicemente quella di arrivare allo scopo. E' tutta lì la risposta, il mio focus. E lo "scopo", detto terra terra  sarebbe quello di arrivare a lui.
> ...



Sono ancora in miglioramento...che è una buona notizia 
Di testa mi sto rassegnando al fatto che tutta una serie di "prestazioni" che prima mi erano spontanee, non lo sono più...ma tant'è.
L'opportunità in questo processo è che sto imparando a lasciarmi coccolare.

Sì, avevo capito che non vi siete trovati con la lingua in bocca (che magari appena al primo affondo ti saresti ritratta con ribrezzo per la sensazione...chi lo sa!)
Era per sottolineare che si vi ci foste trovati la responsabilità non sarebbe stata dell'uno o dell'altro ma di entrambi insieme fino ad arrivare lì.
Quindi il discorso sull'assumerti tu la responsabilità di "farlo cadere" è solo una intellettualizzazione, con scopi...che sai tu

Capisco. Se lo scopo è arrivare a lui prioritariamente, è chiarissimo il tuo non esporti.
in questo caso un suo eventuale rifiuto scotterebbe ben più del suo reale valore, perchè sarebbe caricato dei significati che tu attribuisci al rifiuto di te.

Se posso...sposta lo scopo...far dipendere i propri scopi da qualcun altro (gli altri, sono e restano variabili indipendenti, come hai ben sperimentato nel tuo matrimonio) significa semplicemente muoversi in ginocchio e confermarsi di non potersi rialzare salvo una accettazione esterna. (che non sta comunque in piedi se non sostenuta da una interna e crea i circoli viziosi che hai già approfonditamente percorso col tuo ex marito).

Lo stesso vale per il grassetto...ti fermi alla risposta. Che non vuoi.
Ma probabilmente quel che non vuoi non è la risposta in sè, quando quello che sentiresti nel sentirla.

Eppure...probabilmente sarebbe proprio quel sentire a liberarti.


Non posso dirti che mi spiace per le lacrime  sai come la penso riguardo le lacrime.
Come mio solito, penso sia importante ripercorrere il da dove vengono quelle lacrime. ( e le lacrime, salvo la frustrazione repressa e non espressa, riportano a questioni ben più vitali del tipo di turno che ti vuole o non ti vuole. Fermarsi al tipo è una scappatoia.)

Ovviamente. Il mio discorso comprende l'accettazione del dolore correlato al proprio vivere. E non al suo evitamento.




Il sottolineato...caspita...e ancora caspita.
Questo non è il luogo per contenuti di quel genere. Ma trova il modo e lo spazio per parlarne diffusamente.

La vita è una, sprecarla annodati in un nodo come quello...è un vero peccato.
Pensaci. 

rinnovo l'abbraccio...e, seppur in ritardo, passo il fazzoletto.


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono ancora in miglioramento...che è una buona notizia
> Di testa mi sto rassegnando al fatto che tutta una serie di "prestazioni" che prima mi erano spontanee, non lo sono più...ma tant'è.
> L'opportunità in questo processo è che sto imparando a lasciarmi coccolare.
> 
> ...


Mi fa anzitutto piacere che tu ti sia "ripresa": quando ci si "rompe" l'importante è aggiustarsi, e aggiustarsi bene, ma capisco i "nervi" dei confronti tra "prima" e "dopo", specialmente quando non portati dal tempo (a dire il vero io persino quelli ), ma causati da un momento. Il fatto che tu ti stia lasciando coccolare lo trovo bellissimo (e leggendolo ho pensato "fortunata" , anche se so che la fortuna c'entra ben poco).

Fa nulla per il fazzoletto, e sì, ci hai "preso" sul fatto che ovviamente non è la questione del "tipo" a farmi scendere da sola le lacrime. L'ho detto: in un momento abbastanza "stanco", per un pò di motivi, e particolare anche (per i motivi che sappiamo tutti, e anche per i miei) l'idea della presenza di una persona che mi piace vicino.... non so nemmeno come dire, è come dire di avere qualcosa che vada finalmente bene. Non so se riesco a rendere l'idea. E sì, sono abbastanza pessimista sul fatto di poter incontrare qualcuno che mi interessi. O meglio: interessarmi potrà pure interessarmi, ma ho come l'idea che non andrà a buon fine. Tutto qui 

Il tizio lo archivio. Nel concreto, sto iniziando a diradare i contatti. In effetti, messaggiate quasi quotidiane con uno che mi piace ma che all'evidenza mi prende per l'amica diventano fonte di frustrazione, alla lunga. Non è certo colpa sua. Però, mollo queste discussioni. Poi comunque lui scrive, rispondo qualcosa, e forse vedendo che non lo cerco più calerà, anche per lui, quell'interesse. Almeno in forma assidua, che.... diventa un pò una tortura 
In tutta franchezza, la libertà di esprimere un'emozione è anche quella di non farlo, laddove è inutile. E si, ciò che non voglio andrebbe oltre la sua risposta, toccherebbe parti che vanno a toccare una certa "meritocrazia": mi merito anche un pò di felicità, spensieratezza, in quel campo, e invece nada: credo che sia questa la parte di me da "liberare" , il punto è che non mi è poi così facile trovare "la persona" che risveglia in me non il principio, o il Desiderio (con la D maiuscola), quanto la possibilità di metterlo in pratica. Spero si capisca. Come dire che voglio essere soddisfatta, ma non trovo mai percorribile la via della soddisfazione. Da qui, la frustrazione, e il fatto che davanti all'evidenza, preferisco, sì, evitare. Oltre a questo, sono pure parecchio orgogliosa: per cui ammetto  senza problemi il fatto di poter non interessare, ma se mi dici che non ti interesso è decisamente peggio, se (ovvio) mi interessi 
Una Caporetto, insomma, passo oltre


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi fa anzitutto piacere che tu ti sia "ripresa": quando ci si "rompe" l'importante è aggiustarsi, e aggiustarsi bene, ma capisco i "nervi" dei confronti tra "prima" e "dopo", specialmente quando non portati dal tempo (a dire il vero io persino quelli ), ma causati da un momento. Il fatto che tu ti stia lasciando coccolare lo trovo bellissimo (e leggendolo ho pensato "fortunata" , anche se so che la fortuna c'entra ben poco).
> 
> Fa nulla per il fazzoletto, e sì, ci hai "preso" sul fatto che ovviamente non è la questione del "tipo" a farmi scendere da sola le lacrime. L'ho detto: in un momento abbastanza "stanco", per un pò di motivi, e particolare anche (per i motivi che sappiamo tutti, e anche per i miei) l'idea della presenza di una persona che mi piace vicino.... non so nemmeno come dire, è come dire di avere qualcosa che vada finalmente bene. Non so se riesco a rendere l'idea. E sì, sono abbastanza pessimista sul fatto di poter incontrare qualcuno che mi interessi. O meglio: interessarmi potrà pure interessarmi, ma ho come l'idea che non andrà a buon fine. Tutto qui
> 
> ...


La libertà è scegliere nell'ottica del proprio benessere.
tutto il resto è relativo. Dire, non dire non fa alcuna differenza.

E' l'intenzione che sostiene la scelta a fare la differenza.

Se l'intenzione è guidata dalla paura...qualunque decisione diviene un nuovo peso da trascinarsi dietro.
che toglie energia, che toglie amorevolezza nello sguardo che si rivolge a se stesse.

Sarò molto diretta...il Desiderio non si risveglia tramite l'altra persona.
Il Desiderio nasce in sè e semmai l'altra persona accoglie o non accoglie il dono - tramite la condivisione - del Desiderio.

Quindi sì, è una Caporetto fino a quando quel Desiderio non sarà rivolto DA te A te, IN te, CON te, PER te.
Ovviamente la soddisfazione, senza questo presupposto potrà a volte essere un sollievo, a volte una frustrazione...ma difficilmente potrà essere qualcosa di stabile su cui fare affidamento percorrendo la Vita e accogliendo quel che porta.

D'altro canto...il tuo percorso in questo momento è questo.

Una cosa però è certa @Foglia. (è qui che sono diretta, perdona se sono anche cruda).

Tentare di risolvere un problema con i dati e i metodi che fino ad ora non han portato ad alcuna soluzione è solo uno dei diversi modi attraverso cui si permane e si sostiene il problema. E' fortificazione della zona comfort.
Quello che veniva qui definito come "coccolarsi il trauma". Affermazione fastidiosa, ma parecchio azzeccata.

Vedo che tenti di sdrammatizzarla...ma ho la costante sensazione che tu non stia passando oltre.
Intellettualizzi. Astrai. Vai per prove e tentativi.

Se il risultato è che raccogli frustrazione, significa che è il metodo che usi a non esser funzionale.

Vista da qui, stai ripetendo dei copioni comportamentali.
Non importa come li declini.

Per questo ti chiedevo del ruolo che intendi assegnarti per la tua vita da ora in avanti.

Se la protagonista sei tu, non esiste Caporetto.
Esiste solo la TUA STORIA.
Che ha dignità e valore in sè. Che ti porta la fierezza di essere esattamente quella che sei. (che non significa che il mondo è stronzo, che toglie opportunità, che schiaccia, che ignora. Significa semplicemente che bene o male hai la certezza profonda di poter contare su di te e sul tuo valore. E che quel valore resta invariato anche mentre stai ingoiando merda. La merda è solo una situazione e come tutte le situazioni, salvo ci si aggrappi - e il comfort e i copioni sono aggrapparsi - avrà una sua evoluzione a prescindere da te.)

In buona sostanza il tuo valore non è dato dai risultati che ottieni, ma dall'amore che riservi a te stessa.
E i risultati sono sottoposti a questo. Non vengono prima. Vengono poi.

Se la visione di te è quella che descrivi fra le righe dei tuoi post, come una profezia che si autoadempie non potrai che raccogliere rifiuto, frustrazione, fallimento e insoddisfazione.
Ma sei tu che segui la profezia. Che rispondi al copione (con cui sei stata indottrinata).

E solo tu puoi sciogliere le catene che ti tengono ancorata lì, limitando anche il tuo campo visivo, percettivo ed emotivo.
Mandare a fare in culo la dottrina e scriverti la tua preghiera e modulare le tue celebrazioni.

E sì...non è fortuna 
Ho pagato. E pagando per me, ho stabilito anche il mio prezzo.
Che è fuori da ogni oscillazione di mercato.

Come ti dico dall'inizio, il tipo lo hai incontrato sulla tua via.
tua la scelta di come usarlo.
se per confermare o rinnovare.
Non conta niente. Come niente contano le sue esternazioni, che ci siano o meno.
Gli altri, sono comparse, se tu decidi lo siano.

Il copione lo scrivi tu.
Anche quando ti sembra di non aver neppure la penna in mano...anche quello è un copione.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Aprile 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> La libertà è scegliere nell'ottica del proprio benessere.
> tutto il resto è relativo. Dire, non dire non fa alcuna differenza.
> 
> E' l'intenzione che sostiene la scelta a fare la differenza.
> ...


Spero che Foglia  accolga quello che hai scritto.


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spero che Foglia  accolga quello che hai scritto.


Spero di non aver troppo anticipato i tempi, soprattutto.  

Quel che si vede, con gli occhi interiori e con quelli fisici, non corrisponde praticamente mai a quel che è, ma soltanto a quel che siamo in grado di accettare diluito nella tensione al benessere e alla pacificazione.

Penso sia importante esercitarsi con quadri altri...rifiutarli o accoglierli è quasi secondario.

Di sicuro riconosco una me in quel che lei scrive...mi spiace che stia soffrendo. Ma so che non ci sono scorciatoie.


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2021)

.... proverò a buttar giù due righe (su questo come nell'altro 3D) più tardi, dopo averci riflettuto.
Per ora.... grazie 

(Mettendola in musica, soprattutto prima, quando leggevo l'altro 3D, riguardo al post di @ipazia, mi si è aperto il pensiero _it's a beautiful disaster_ di cui alla canzone che vi lascio postandola qui:

FEDEZ & MIKA - BEAUTIFUL DISASTER (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## ipazia (29 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> .... proverò a buttar giù due righe (su questo come nell'altro 3D) più tardi, dopo averci riflettuto.
> Per ora.... grazie
> 
> (Mettendola in musica, soprattutto prima, quando leggevo l'altro 3D, riguardo al post di @ipazia, mi si è aperto il pensiero _it's a beautiful disaster_ di cui alla canzone che vi lascio postandola qui:
> ...


----------



## Foglia (4 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> La libertà è scegliere nell'ottica del proprio benessere.
> tutto il resto è relativo. Dire, non dire non fa alcuna differenza.
> 
> E' l'intenzione che sostiene la scelta a fare la differenza.
> ...


Complice il periodo che mi si è nuovamente aperto (ancora in casa in prigionia forzata, tanto per cambiare   ) ho riflettuto sulle tua parole, e alla fine sono arrivata a un'estrema "sintesi" (questo è, perché alla fine il tuo discorso riguardo alle mie scelte si "riduce" a un: ci provo o non ci provo? Non ho "copioni", però, in punto. Credo più che altro un modo di essere. Sicuramente il desiderio che questa persona ha risvegliato è un desiderio che nasce in me, però.... non è rivolto a me. Se fosse rivolto solo a me, nulla di diverso da ciò che già faccio con soddisfazione (nel senso: non è che per il fatto di non avere un uomo io non faccia sesso con me....). E' un desiderio che senz'altro nasce in me, viene rivolto a me in quanto donna che desidera di essere vista come strumento di piacere anche altrui (è un piacere anche quello  ), e in generale di interesse maschile.  Ma non posso farne un discorso, come dire: a circuito "chiuso". E' un discorso che nasce con l'interesse, e si muove con l'interesse che viene ALIMENTATO, non so se arriva come la vedo io. Esempio: io posso accalorarmi a parlare con te di un dato argomento. Se vedo che tu, la mia interlocutrice, alla fine del discorso sbadigli, o mi rispondi a monosillabi (tanto per educazione, non sto giudicando - perché capita a tutti - dico solo che è un fatto), dai una volta,  dai due volte.... alla fine per carità, io rimango magari vogliosa di parlare di un dato argomento, ma capisco che devo cambiare interlocutore. Spero che arrivi quel che dico. Con questo tipo ho provato più di una volta a spostare il discorso in ambito un pochino (UN POCHINO) più personale. Proprio per vedere se fosse possibile coltivare un interesse che andasse oltre un campo per così dire tecnico/hobbystico. Entriamo nel personale, vale a dire parliamo un pò di noi, di quelli che sono anche i nostri altri interessi, della nostra vita, di ciò che pensiamo in linea generale di come gira il mondo, di esperienze. Fatti "seri" e fatti che magari fanno "sorridere", ma che introducono l'altro (se lo vuole) in un "pezzettino" in più, di quella persona. Fatti che al limite fanno dire "ho proprio voglia di vederti" (spero sempre di spiegarmi e di non essere troppo "strana"  ) perché alla fine, oggi un pezzo, domani un altro, beh.... alla fine di tutto questo mi piaci anche per altro.

C'è tutto questo?
Posso dire di no. Posso dire di averci provato, ma quando l'ho fatto più che qualche faccina di approvazione su wapp, piuttosto che il pollice in su, non ho sortito. Capisci cosa intendo? Ok il mio desiderio. Ok la libertà e la scelta di esprimerlo, e la scelta di "a chi" esprimerlo. Ok non ripetere copioni fallimentari, o che non portano a nulla. A parte che qui si tratta poco di replicare un copione, ma di stare a vedere che succede una volta che si verifica un certo tipo di desiderio. Ma - ripeto - se il mio interlocutore, *in risposta* ai miei tentativi di estendere la conoscenza in modo da avere più "respiri" di livello personale (reciproco eh: anche su piccole cose), e soprattutto in modo da ingenerare quel meccanismo per cui "da cosa nasce cosa" (ripeto, partendo da piccole cose), ebbene, in risposta a tutto ciò mi scrive una emoticon, o si limita a parlare in generale (come potrei parlare del tempo che fa oggi ad un mio conoscente se mi scrive e non so che cazzo di meglio rispondergli  ), embè.... basta così 
Non sono per carattere quella che andrebbe dal tipo e così, di punto in bianco, gli espone.... cosa? A quel punto, intendo  Cosa gli espongo?

Non sono capace di andare da chicchessia a chiedergli se mi vuole scopare. Sarà un limite, ma non lo faccio. E non sono nemmeno sicura di volerlo a quelle condizioni (un minimo di interessamento e di considerazione per chi hai davanti, secondo me, anzi, per me, è anche gradito, ovviamente se sincero).


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Complice il periodo che mi si è nuovamente aperto (ancora in casa in prigionia forzata, tanto per cambiare   ) ho riflettuto sulle tua parole, e alla fine sono arrivata a un'estrema "sintesi" (questo è, perché alla fine il tuo discorso riguardo alle mie scelte si "riduce" a un: ci provo o non ci provo? *Non ho "copioni"*, però, in punto. Credo più che altro un modo di essere. Sicuramente il desiderio che questa persona ha risvegliato è un desiderio che nasce in me, però.... non è rivolto a me. Se fosse rivolto solo a me, nulla di diverso da ciò che già faccio con soddisfazione (nel senso: non è che per il fatto di non avere un uomo io non faccia sesso con me....). E' un desiderio che senz'altro nasce in me, viene rivolto a me in quanto donna che desidera di essere vista come strumento di piacere anche altrui (è un piacere anche quello  ), e in generale di interesse maschile. Ma non posso farne un discorso, come dire: a circuito "chiuso". E' un discorso che nasce con l'interesse, e si muove con l'interesse che viene ALIMENTATO, non so se arriva come la vedo io. Esempio: io posso accalorarmi a parlare con te di un dato argomento. Se vedo che tu, la mia interlocutrice, alla fine del discorso sbadigli, o mi rispondi a monosillabi (tanto per educazione, non sto giudicando - perché capita a tutti - dico solo che è un fatto), dai una volta, dai due volte.... alla fine per carità, io rimango magari vogliosa di parlare di un dato argomento, ma capisco che devo cambiare interlocutore. Spero che arrivi quel che dico. Con questo tipo ho provato più di una volta a spostare il discorso in ambito un pochino (UN POCHINO) più personale. Proprio per vedere se fosse possibile coltivare un interesse che andasse oltre un campo per così dire tecnico/hobbystico. Entriamo nel personale, vale a dire parliamo un pò di noi, di quelli che sono anche i nostri altri interessi, della nostra vita, di ciò che pensiamo in linea generale di come gira il mondo, di esperienze. Fatti "seri" e fatti che magari fanno "sorridere", ma che introducono l'altro (se lo vuole) in un "pezzettino" in più, di quella persona. Fatti che al limite fanno dire "ho proprio voglia di vederti" (spero sempre di spiegarmi e di non essere troppo "strana"  ) perché alla fine, oggi un pezzo, domani un altro, beh.... alla fine di tutto questo mi piaci anche per altro.
> 
> C'è tutto questo?
> Posso dire di no. Posso dire di averci provato, ma quando l'ho fatto più che qualche faccina di approvazione su wapp, piuttosto che il pollice in su, non ho sortito. Capisci cosa intendo? Ok il mio desiderio. Ok la libertà e la scelta di esprimerlo, e la scelta di "a chi" esprimerlo. Ok non ripetere copioni fallimentari, o che non portano a nulla. A parte che qui si tratta poco di replicare un copione, ma di stare a vedere che succede una volta che si verifica un certo tipo di desiderio. Ma - ripeto - se il mio interlocutore, *in risposta* ai miei tentativi di estendere la conoscenza in modo da avere più "respiri" di livello personale (reciproco eh: anche su piccole cose), e soprattutto in modo da ingenerare quel meccanismo per cui "da cosa nasce cosa" (ripeto, partendo da piccole cose), ebbene, in risposta a tutto ciò mi scrive una emoticon, o si limita a parlare in generale (come potrei parlare del tempo che fa oggi ad un mio conoscente se mi scrive e non so che cazzo di meglio rispondergli  ), embè.... basta così
> ...


Per copioni si intende schemi cdi comportamento, procedure, apprese, volte ad un funzionamento più "snello".
Il riferimento è all'analisi transazionale.

un esempio molto concreto è "vado al supermercato, parcheggio, prendo il carrello, entro, faccio il giro, prendo, pago ed esco".
Non è che ci pensi ogni volta. Svolgi tutta una serie di azioni senza stare troppo a costruirci sopra. Puoi anche pensare ad altro nel frattempo, rispondere a messaggi, scrivere mail etc etc.

E' come se ci fosse una sorta di "pilota automatico" inserito" che permette di esser presente senza esserlo fino in fondo.
E permette semplificazioni e risparmio, economia interna in buona sostanza.

Quando però si parla di copioni che riguardano la sfera dell'affettività, della relazione, della comunicazione (della "transazione" relazionale) la questione si fa ben più complessa, poichè a quel livello la "sceneggiatura" è antica e scritta di solito entro i primi sei anni, poi ritoccata durante il tempo ma i fondamenti sono nell'infanzia. E direi che nella tua infanzia due o tre cosette interessanti riguardo la dignità delle tue emozioni è stata scritta 

Una buona sintesi è "quello che vedi lo puoi modificare, quello che non vedi lo subisci".

Non mi ci metto neppure qui sul forum ad aprire questo discorso.
Ma guardandoti da qui il pensiero che ogni volta mi viene in mente è che ti potrebbe esser utile ridiscutere i tuoi schemi di comportamento in uno spazio dedicato.

Non per principio, ma perchè i risultati a cui fino ad ora ti hanno portata sono frustranti, a quanto racconti ti confermano nel farti sentire rifiutata e, soprattutto, DA rifiutare. Come una storia già scritta che oltre che la speranza non porta.

Come ti dicevo, lui è molto relativo.

E' uno spunto per te.

Esporti non serve a lui, serve a te per fare qualcosa di diverso da quello che normalmente fai e provare a "vedere l'effetto che fa" 

Anche solo sperimentare che uno che ti dice "guarda, ti trovo una donna interessante ma non ho intenzione di approfondire oltre" probabilmente non solo fa meno male di quel che immagini tu (questa invece si chiama anticipazione...ed è una brutta bestia, visto che sbatte per direttissima nell'in-azione) ma può anche esser liberatorio, anche solo nel farti girare i coglioni e smetterla di aggrapparti ai pensieri che riguardano questo tipo e ti tengono, però, in una caldissima zona comfort di conferma di te.

Quanto al desiderio....se non desideri te stessa, come potrai mai offrire all'altro (ed è questo che ci si offre reciprocamente ed in scambio) il tuo desiderio?

Si può scambiare solo ciò che si padroneggia.

Non a caso gli adolescenti tendenzialmente fanno dei gran casini in questo ambito e scambiano l'eccitazione per desiderabilità e desiderio, l'intimità per un bacio una esternazione per una dichiarazione.

Non che gli adulti si distinguano...in effetti.

Anche il giudizio sulla scopata è una questione adolescenziale. La riduzione della scopata a nulla o a tanto (spesso tutto), lo scambiar un pompino per amore.

Esporsi non è necessariamente andar da qualcuno e chiedergli mi vuoi scopare.
Il contenuto dell'esposizione è solo una quesitone di stile personale.

Per me la scopata non ha significato oltre il contesto in cui avviene, per dire.
Non è che la scopata con lo sconosciuto è emozionalmente meno densa di valore della scopata con G.

Semplicemente le emozioni in gioco variano calate nel contesto relazionale in cui colloco la scopata.

In entrambi i casi non toglie di valore nè a me nè all'altro.

E men che meno toglie di valore ad un atto che per me è comunicativo. Ha un inizio e una fine e varia al variare del contesto in cui è collocato.

Ma questo è il mio stile. Di una che non ha mai rivestito un fare sessuale di altro che non fosse legato al contesto. Ed è il motivo per cui anche da amante non ho mai sentimentalizzato la relazione.

Ognuno ha il suo stile. E si tratta di condividerlo con qualcuno che ce l'ha simile.

Ricordo questo tipo che rivestiva la scopata di sentimentalismo, il tenerone lo chiamava un mio amico.
Non è che il suo stile fosse giusto o sbagliato.
Semplicemente non si accordava e non si sintonizzava col mio. Di conseguenza il risultato era frustrazione, per entrambi. 

Quale è il tuo stile, nell'esposizione di te stessa in una conoscenza?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per copioni si intende schemi cdi comportamento, procedure, apprese, volte ad un funzionamento più "snello".
> Il riferimento è all'analisi transazionale.
> 
> un esempio molto concreto è "vado al supermercato, parcheggio, prendo il carrello, entro, faccio il giro, prendo, pago ed esco".
> ...


Ti quoto perché lo ritengo un post esemplare di comportamenti di tutti e che tendiamo a riprodurre senza volerli vedere.
Leggevo proprio ieri una riflessione di una psicoterapeuta di come il non impegnarsi a scuola e riuscire in questo modo a rendersi infelici è una cosa molto frequente. 
Succede di farsi del male dicendosi che lo si sta facendo per stare bene.


----------



## ipazia (6 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti quoto perché lo ritengo un post esemplare di comportamenti di tutti e che tendiamo a riprodurre senza volerli vedere.
> Leggevo proprio ieri una riflessione di una psicoterapeuta di come il non impegnarsi a scuola e riuscire in questo modo a rendersi infelici è una cosa molto frequente.
> *Succede di farsi del male dicendosi che lo si sta facendo per stare bene.*


Siamo "bestie" semplici, in fondo.

Tutto ciò che facciamo porta ad un vantaggio.
Un vantaggio *soggettivo*.

Che si discosta più o meno dal vantaggio oggettivo.

I nostri comportamenti sono funzionali a.
Comprese le disfunzionalità.

Anche la disfunzionalità è funzionale a.

E si manifesta il paradosso del contrasto fra soggettivo e oggettivo, che crea poi tutte quelle bellissime conseguenze sociali del giudizio etc etc.

Basta pensare alle relazioni violente.
In cui il sociale va a cercare solo vittima e colpevole nella credenza che siano separabili.
E 9 su 10 finisce nel giudizio della vittima.

Senza minimamente riuscire a vedere il soggettivo di quelle relazioni, ossia che la dinamica porta soggettivamente bene seppur nel concreto e oggettivo porti all'ospedale.

Se io sono il fallimento, fallire a scuola, fallire nelle relazioni, fallire nell'ambito lavorativo, è rassicurante.
Per tutti.
Non è un viaggio solitario questo.
Sulla bilancia, il dolore momentaneo è di poco conto rispetto al sollievo della conferma e all'evitamento della colpa rispetto alle aspettative di sistema.

E si sperimenta il paradosso per cui bene è male, giusto è sbagliato, buono è cattivo.

Rabbia, frustrazione, impotenza, speranza...sono corollari.

Il punto è un po' quel che scrivevo..."quel che vedi lo puoi modificare, quel che non vedi lo subisci".

In una relazione violenta, per esempio, a subire sono in due.
Vittima e carnefice.

E' di una evidenza talmente abbagliante da quasi non esser visibile.


----------



## spleen (6 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> *In una relazione violenta, per esempio, a subire sono in due.
> Vittima e carnefice.
> 
> E' di una evidenza talmente abbagliante da quasi non esser visibile.*


Già, però ancora non è patrimonio comune, basta prendere in mano un giornale dove si parli di vittime e di carnefici, in una tendenza continua alla semplificazione e alla sensazionalizzazione.
La semplificazione è la cifra che contraddistingue questa pseudocultura dilagante. E pensare che gli strumenti per capire e per far capire ci sarebbero tutti, per chi volesse capire.
Ma ci siamo dentro in pieno, in un continuo piagnisteo che ha monopolizzato il linguaggio, a tutti i livelli.

Ciao, a proposito.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Già, però ancora non è patrimonio comune, basta prendere in mano un giornale dove si parli di vittime e di carnefici, in una tendenza continua alla semplificazione e alla sensazionalizzazione.
> La semplificazione è la cifra che contraddistingue questa pseudocultura dilagante. E pensare che gli strumenti per capire e per far capire ci sarebbero tutti, per chi volesse capire.
> Ma ci siamo dentro in pieno, in un continuo piagnisteo che ha monopolizzato il linguaggio, a tutti i livelli.
> 
> Ciao, a proposito.


Come i genitori non educano perché rifiutano un ruolo che può renderli sgradevoli per i figli, invece li hanno avuti (un po’ come fanno tanti di coloro che prendono cani o gatti) per essere amati, allo stesso modo, in questo tempo di like, per chi vuole avere successo è indispensabile dire ciò che il pubblico si aspetta di sentire.
Resta che poi accade a chi è in quel tipo di relazione di morire. La connivenza in una relazione di co-dipendenza violenta va compresa, ma la vittima salvata. Anche se talvolta la conclusione è violenta per entrambi.


----------



## spleen (6 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come i genitori non educano perché rifiutano un ruolo che può renderli sgradevoli per i figli, invece li hanno avuti (un po’ come fanno tanti di coloro che prendono cani o gatti) per essere amati, allo stesso modo, in questo tempo di like, per chi vuole avere successo è indispensabile dire ciò che il pubblico si aspetta di sentire.
> Resta che poi accade a chi è in quel tipo di relazione di morire. La connivenza in una relazione di co-dipendenza violenta va compresa, ma la vittima salvata. Anche se talvolta la conclusione è violenta per entrambi.


Quante persone conosci che lavorano sulla propria relazione con il coniuge, piuttosto che non con i figli cercando di renderla una occasione per comprendere se stessi?
Io pochissime purroppo. E riferendomi a me stesso, devo anche fare un esame di coscienza per rendermi conto di aver avuto fortuna.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Quante persone conosci che lavorano sulla propria relazione con il coniuge, piuttosto che non con i figli cercando di renderla una occasione per comprendere se stessi?
> Io pochissime purroppo. E devo anche fare un esame di coscienza per rendermi conto di aver anche avuto fortuna.


Quasi nessuno, al di fuori dei termini di ”ragione e torto”.
Tante cose si comprendono col tempo e in seguito a diverse esperienze traumatiche.
Purtroppo è difficile trasmettere un metodo.


----------



## ipazia (7 Maggio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Già, però ancora non è patrimonio comune, basta prendere in mano un giornale dove si parli di vittime e di carnefici, in una tendenza continua alla semplificazione e alla sensazionalizzazione.
> La semplificazione è la cifra che contraddistingue questa pseudocultura dilagante. E pensare che gli strumenti per capire e per far capire ci sarebbero tutti, per chi volesse capire.
> Ma ci siamo dentro in pieno, in un continuo piagnisteo che ha monopolizzato il linguaggio, a tutti i livelli.
> 
> Ciao, a proposito.


ciao a te! 

recentemente con G. abbiamo regalato un libro ad una persona.
Un po' un esperimento sociale 

Questa persona ha una cultura media, discrete competenze umanistiche, da scarse a molto scarse competenze scientifiche.
buone competenze di lettura.
Scarse competenze di metacognizione e di spostamento delle conoscenza da un contesto all'altro.
Posizionamento pseudopolitico sinistrofilo radical chic.

Il libro aveva una base scientifica, ma comunque divulgativo e apparentemente accessibile ad una media cultura.
Ben scritto. Semplice e chiaro. Pochi incisi. Lineare insomma.

Beh, quando ci siamo rivisti per chiacchierarne...abbiamo scoperto che l'ha letto a rovescio.

L'impostazione era chiaramente, fin dal titolo, posizionata dal punto di vista dell'opinione di chi scriveva e il posizionamento era chiaramente dichiarato.
Una roba tipo "sono a favore di".

Beh, questa persona ha letto l'opposto.
quindi una affermazione del tipo "in internet ci sono moltissimi scritti riguardo a ..., ma non esistono studi scientifici che lo confermino in proposito" è stato letto come "si conferma la veridicità dell'affermazione".

Fai la somma di scarse conoscenze scientifiche, un filtro politico sociale di un certo tipo, la tendenza al cercare conferma della propria posizione...e il gioco è fatto.

Ci ha divertito 

Tutto questo per dire che sì, è vero che a disposizione della massa c'è praticamente tutto.
E' vero che l'istruzione media copre praticamente tutta la popolazione almeno fino ai 30/35 anni.

Eppure...sono sempre più convinta che non tutto sia per tutti.

Sono sempre più convinta che a parità di possibilità di informazione, a parità di possibilità di formazione, in questa società dell'uguaglianza, l'uguaglianza sta facendo dei grandissimi danni.
E diviene appiattimento e allineamento.

Da cui il piagnisteo, il lamento, la delega e la deroga, l'attendismo, il farsi andar bene un po' tutto che tanto si galleggia comunque.

Non penso che la cultura comune possa maneggiare concetti complessi.
Che richiedono non semplicemente lo studiare ma tutta una serie di competenze metacognitive e di spostamento delle competenze.

Meglio gli amplificatori sociali, non di contenuti, ma di sentire di comunanza.
Meglio un senso di appartenenza schierato e polarizzato.
Preferibilmente tradotto in slogan semplici e facilmente ripetibili, con riferimento ad emozioni basiche, schieramenti binari 0-1.

Il risultato...è che pur avendo a disposizione ogni informazione e conoscenza, l'analfabetismo funzionale è sempre più diffuso.

E c'è gente che legge libri a rovescio. (mi fa ridere un sacco questa cosa)

E' un periodo storico interessante


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Non penso che la cultura comune possa maneggiare concetti complessi.*
> Che richiedono non semplicemente lo studiare ma tutta una serie di competenze metacognitive e di spostamento delle competenze.
> 
> Meglio gli amplificatori sociali, non di contenuti, ma di sentire di comunanza.
> ...


E' un grande fallimento, è il fallimento di un intero concetto storico di progresso.
Che ha un'altra gravissima conseguenza, secondo me, (e anche secondo altri), la volontà di inclusione formativa ha prodotto l'effetto opposto a quello sperato: l'abbassamento degli standard minimi.

Eppure, cavolo, a volte basterebbe essere un po' più curiosi delle cose, non fermarsi al solido e solito misconosciuto che alberga in noi...
Ricordo alcune estati fa un amico, di formazione tecnica ma persona curiosa, non sapendo nulla di arte, il giorno che andò in ferie si comperò "La storia dell'arte" di Ernest Gombrich.
Mi credi se ti dico che alla fine del librone mi disse che "aveva fatto un viaggio in terre lontane e sconosciute" (per usare parole sue).
E' uno con cui puoi parlare di tutto, mai banale, ho imparato molto da lui...


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per copioni si intende schemi cdi comportamento, procedure, apprese, volte ad un funzionamento più "snello".
> Il riferimento è all'analisi transazionale.
> 
> un esempio molto concreto è "vado al supermercato, parcheggio, prendo il carrello, entro, faccio il giro, prendo, pago ed esco".
> ...



Allora, ho lasciato sedimentare un pò le tue parole, la premessa è che abbiamo sicuramente "stili" di esposizione differenti, parto dalla parte ce ho messo in grassetto, che mi offre uno spunto. Non si tratta di sentimentalizzare "la relazione". Sono una che tiene abbastanza i piedi per terra, perciò "la relazione" la vedo come quella di una donna separata, con una priorità (che è quella del figlio) che ha certamente tempo (la cosa più preziosa da donare all'altro, per me) ma non certo tutto il tempo del mondo. E che l'ultima cosa che vorrebbe (razionalmente, pensando a quello che ritengo essere il bene per mio figlio ora, ma non solo: proprio anche il mio) è avere qualcuno a 24h ore per le balle 
In conseguenza anche a questo, dicevo, nessuna relazione da sentimentalizzare. Piuttosto posso dire, anche se di sentimenti ovviamente non si parla, ma di emozioni, molto forti comunque (altro non possono essere dal momento che non sono stati mai esposti e tanto meno espressi: i sentimenti sono bilaterali, in noi intendo  - nel senso che tendiamo a vederli anche nell'altro - mentre le emozioni possono benissimo essere unilaterali.... spero di essermi spiegata  ) che questa persona mi dà emozioni. Che - probabilmente - sfocerebbero in altro dalla "blanda" amicizia in cui sono, se ovviamente esposti e "veramente" accolti. Questo presupporrebbe che se io andassi da lui (faccio il caso concreto perché mi è utile quello: confesso che non riesco a parlarne in maniera astratta) e gli parlassi delle emozioni che mi suscita, non ne uscissi con "due pacche amichevoli sulla spalla", stile amico. Altrimenti colleziono un due di picche (che per carità, non sarà né il primo né l'ultimo della mia vita). E in questo caso è purtroppo abbastanza scontato che lo piglierei: di qui la mia domanda ("per cosa"?) che porta all'altro tema che affronti tu 
La scopata.
Provo a spiegarlo meglio.
Se io ti dico che _per me sei una persona speciale, della quale non mi stanco mai, che non mi stanca mai, che starei ad ascoltare per ore, che vorrei vedere appena posso, con la quale vorrei fare più cose possibili purché insieme, per la quale sarei disposta anche a sorbirmi qualcosa di oggettivamente noioso pur di stare in sua compagnia, che vorrei frequentare, che desidero, che se parliamo e in mezzo tra noi c'è un tavolino vorrei annullare quella distanza ...._ beh, ti sto dicendo tanta roba.

Se tutta la roba di cui sopra te la dico nel contesto di una bolla, è ovvio che te ed io siamo in una parentesi.

Per cui te ed io abbiamo vite per così dire ufficiali e, ogni tanto sottobanco avviene che io ho una vita e (aperta parentesi:  _per me sei una persona speciale, della quale non mi stanco mai, che non mi stanca mai, che starei ad ascoltare per ore, che vorrei vedere appena posso, con la quale vorrei fare più cose possibili purché insieme, per la quale sarei disposta anche a sorbirmi qualcosa di oggettivamente noioso pur di stare in sua compagnia, che vorrei frequentare, che desidero, che se parliamo e in mezzo tra noi c'è un tavolino vorrei annullare quella distanza ....),_ bene, passato il momento, ciascuno di noi due prosegue la sua vita fino all'apertura della prossima parentesi. Ebbene, io non sono così a comparti stagni. Non è che schiaccio l'interruttore e passo alla modalità "off". Per cui diventa che provo PER I FATTI MIEI una determinata serie di emozioni "forti" fino alla nuova apertura di quella parentesi". Questo intendevo dire con "per una scopata". Ci vuole, un pò di concretezza. Per cui andrei ad esporre alcune mie emozioni forti, con la sicurezza di ricevere un due di picche, nell'ambito di una relazione (i piedi in terra li ho  ) che mi darebbe il tempo di una parentesi. Non so se mi spiego. Non è l'uomo che ci deve essere sempre e comunque 
E' l'uomo che c'è soltanto ad apertura di una parentesi, su cui non posso certo far nessun conto al momento di un bisogno, che magari partecipa alle mie condivisioni se può.  E' questo. Lo so eh, è sposato, ci mancherebbe. Sto solo dicendo che andare incontro a un sicuro due di picche, esponendo certe mie emozioni, a fronte di uno che al limite (proprio al limite) potrebbe valutare qualche scopata con me.... vabbé, no. Non mi è facile no.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora, ho lasciato sedimentare un pò le tue parole, la premessa è che abbiamo sicuramente "stili" di esposizione differenti, parto dalla parte ce ho messo in grassetto, che mi offre uno spunto. Non si tratta di sentimentalizzare "la relazione". Sono una che tiene abbastanza i piedi per terra, perciò "la relazione" la vedo come quella di una donna separata, con una priorità (che è quella del figlio) che ha certamente tempo (la cosa più preziosa da donare all'altro, per me) ma non certo tutto il tempo del mondo. E che l'ultima cosa che vorrebbe (razionalmente, pensando a quello che ritengo essere il bene per mio figlio ora, ma non solo: proprio anche il mio) è avere qualcuno a 24h ore per le balle
> In conseguenza anche a questo, dicevo, nessuna relazione da sentimentalizzare. Piuttosto posso dire, anche se di sentimenti ovviamente non si parla, ma di emozioni, molto forti comunque (altro non possono essere dal momento che non sono stati mai esposti e tanto meno espressi: i sentimenti sono bilaterali, in noi intendo  - nel senso che tendiamo a vederli anche nell'altro - mentre le emozioni possono benissimo essere unilaterali.... spero di essermi spiegata  ) che questa persona mi dà emozioni. Che - probabilmente - sfocerebbero in altro dalla "blanda" amicizia in cui sono, se ovviamente esposti e "veramente" accolti. Questo presupporrebbe che se io andassi da lui (faccio il caso concreto perché mi è utile quello: confesso che non riesco a parlarne in maniera astratta) e gli parlassi delle emozioni che mi suscita, non ne uscissi con "due pacche amichevoli sulla spalla", stile amico. Altrimenti colleziono un due di picche (che per carità, non sarà né il primo né l'ultimo della mia vita). E in questo caso è purtroppo abbastanza scontato che lo piglierei: di qui la mia domanda ("per cosa"?) che porta all'altro tema che affronti tu
> La scopata.
> Provo a spiegarlo meglio.
> ...


Azz certo che metti un carico non da poco 
Puoi anche esporti anche meno di così. Tra la stretta di mano e tutto quel carico di sentimenti emozioni ci sono delle sanissime vie di mezze.
Sull’esserci dipende molto da cosa intendi. Uno sposato può esserci in modi che non immagini o che non sono da tutti e sentire che c’è. Poi se parli di costante presenza fisica o telefonica è un altro discorso. Dipende cosa serve a te per stare bene con una persona


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Azz certo che metti un carico non da poco*
> Puoi anche esporti anche meno di così. Tra la stretta di mano e tutto quel carico di sentimenti emozioni ci sono delle sanissime vie di mezze.
> Sull’esserci dipende molto da cosa intendi. Uno sposato può esserci in modi che non immagini o che non sono da tutti e sentire che c’è. Poi se parli di costante presenza fisica o telefonica è un altro discorso. Dipende cosa serve a te per stare bene con una persona


Carico o no, quello è.... Ne ho dimenticate pure altre eh, tipo che gli vorrei consumare la pelle, o giù di lì 

Non è questione di "esposizione": è che nel momento in cui mi espongo CON LE EMOZIONI, qualsiasi cosa sia edulcorata, smussata, modificata, corretta, ridotta<, mi risulta innaturale. Mi "esce" male, non so se rendo. Io sono quella, con quelle emozioni che mi fa provare lui. Non ha senso dirgliele a metà, nel momento in cui scelgo (SCELGO) di espormi 

Quella sono IO.

E basta, so anche quando non è il caso di mettere sulla piazza certe emozioni, purtroppo. Un due di picche scontato. Morale? Sto cercando di non scrivergli più, di rispondergli in maniera superficiale. Evito di cercarlo. Lui mi scrive abbastanza spesso, ma altrettanto spesso "termina" la conversazione non appena esaurito l'argomento. Ripeto: non arriva MAI (mai) un  "tu come stai"?, o una domanda che faccia supporre anche un interessamento a me. Che devo fare con tutte le mie emozioni? Le piglio e le butto nel cesso...., lo so (perchè lo so  ) che non è la cosa "giusta" da farsi. Ma non posso fare altro che averne cura , perché dubito che lui ne avrebbe. Certo, potrei anche esporgliele, e sperare che possa averne cura. Ma in vista del probabilissimo due di picche, a che pro? Per dirmi brava che le hai buttate fuori?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Carico o no, quello è.... Ne ho dimenticate pure altre eh, tipo che gli vorrei consumare la pelle, o giù di lì
> 
> Non è questione di "esposizione": è che nel momento in cui mi espongo CON LE EMOZIONI, qualsiasi cosa sia edulcorata, smussata, modificata, corretta, ridotta<, mi risulta innaturale. Mi "esce" male, non so se rendo. Io sono quella, con quelle emozioni che mi fa provare lui. Non ha senso dirgliele a metà, nel momento in cui scelgo (SCELGO) di espormi
> 
> ...


Non stavo dicendo di buttarle fuori sto dicendo che da fuori mi sembra tutto troppo. 
Non so come spiegarlo 
Se una persona con cui non ho una relazione mi facesse un discorso come quello, anche se fossi in qualche modo interessata ad approfondire farei un passo indietro. 
Cioè se stai messa così e manco siamo usciti a cena (figuriamoci baciarti o altro) mi sentirei caricata di aspettative che mi frenerebbero


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non stavo dicendo di buttarle fuori sto dicendo che da fuori mi sembra tutto troppo.
> Non so come spiegarlo
> Se una persona con cui non ho una relazione mi facesse un discorso come quello, anche se fossi in qualche modo interessata ad approfondire farei un passo indietro.
> Cioè se stai messa così e manco siamo usciti a cena (figuriamoci baciarti o altro) mi sentirei caricata di aspettative che mi frenerebbero


Lo penso anch'io.
Però le emozioni nei confronti (meglio davanti) questa persona, se le espongo, queste sono. Quindi che faccio? Gli dico una mezza verità? Che non mi esce, per giunta, o meglio, mi uscirebbe malissimo, e mi farebbe doppiamente male (ti immagini che bello sentirsi dare un bel due di picche e avere anche dovuto comprimere ciò che provo?).


----------



## Nocciola (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io.
> Però le emozioni nei confronti (meglio davanti) questa persona, se le espongo, queste sono. Quindi che faccio? Gli dico una mezza verità? Che non mi esce, per giunta, o meglio, mi uscirebbe malissimo, e mi farebbe doppiamente male (ti immagini che bello sentirsi dare un bel due di picche e avere anche dovuto comprimere ciò che provo?).


Guarda io davanti all’atteggiamento di lui avrei già messo in tasca tutto e fine. 
Oppure dirglielo può essere un modo per allontanarlo e fartene una ragione


----------



## Lostris (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora, ho lasciato sedimentare un pò le tue parole, la premessa è che abbiamo sicuramente "stili" di esposizione differenti, parto dalla parte ce ho messo in grassetto, che mi offre uno spunto. Non si tratta di sentimentalizzare "la relazione". Sono una che tiene abbastanza i piedi per terra, perciò "la relazione" la vedo come quella di una donna separata, con una priorità (che è quella del figlio) che ha certamente tempo (la cosa più preziosa da donare all'altro, per me) ma non certo tutto il tempo del mondo. E che l'ultima cosa che vorrebbe (razionalmente, pensando a quello che ritengo essere il bene per mio figlio ora, ma non solo: proprio anche il mio) è avere qualcuno a 24h ore per le balle
> In conseguenza anche a questo, dicevo, nessuna relazione da sentimentalizzare. Piuttosto posso dire, anche se di sentimenti ovviamente non si parla, ma di emozioni, molto forti comunque (altro non possono essere dal momento che non sono stati mai esposti e tanto meno espressi: i sentimenti sono bilaterali, in noi intendo  - nel senso che tendiamo a vederli anche nell'altro - mentre le emozioni possono benissimo essere unilaterali.... spero di essermi spiegata  ) che questa persona mi dà emozioni. Che - probabilmente - sfocerebbero in altro dalla "blanda" amicizia in cui sono, se ovviamente esposti e "veramente" accolti. Questo presupporrebbe che se io andassi da lui (faccio il caso concreto perché mi è utile quello: confesso che non riesco a parlarne in maniera astratta) e gli parlassi delle emozioni che mi suscita, non ne uscissi con "due pacche amichevoli sulla spalla", stile amico. Altrimenti colleziono un due di picche (che per carità, non sarà né il primo né l'ultimo della mia vita). E in questo caso è purtroppo abbastanza scontato che lo piglierei: di qui la mia domanda ("per cosa"?) che porta all'altro tema che affronti tu
> La scopata.
> Provo a spiegarlo meglio.
> ...


Quando le cose si vivono nella testa hanno una forma, calate nella realtà cambiano. E tanto anche.

Non necessariamente in peggio, anzi, a volte ti sorprendono... ma tu adatti le tue emozioni e le proietti su degli ipotetici scenari futuri (che per quanto probabili possano essere... non sono realtà) e in virtù di quegli scenari stai dove sei.
Ma anche in relazione a quello che vuoi tu eh... nel reale potresti scoprire che, ora come ora, con qualche scopata in bolla ci stai da dio.

Sai quello che si dice, che la felicità è reale quando condivisa. Secondo me vale anche per i sentimenti e le emozioni. Soprattutto bisogna dargli la possibilità di fare il loro percorso, evolvere.. che sia crescere, trasformarsi o dissolversi.
Se li cristallizzi diventano fuorvianti.. si rischia di perdersi.

Se non lo vuoi fare, è una scelta. Ma allora prendi in mano la situazione in un altro senso.
Non ti puoi impedire di provare certe cose (magari fosse facile), ma alle emozioni puoi dare una direzione.. un pò come con l'acqua. Non la fermi, ma la devii.
E magari decidi di non alimentarle più.
Se fossi al tuo posto, per esempio, io taglierei tutti i contatti. Non avrebbe senso investire in emozioni a cui non voglio dare alcuno sbocco e che mi portano alla fine solo frustrazione.


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Guarda io davanti all’atteggiamento di lui avrei già messo *in tasca* tutto e fine.
> Oppure dirglielo può essere un modo per allontanarlo e fartene una ragione


Eh, in tasca non riesco, le lascio da un'altra parte  e chissà mai che un giorno servano. E' stato comunque un piacere averle riscoperte.

Per il resto sì.... è evidente che dicendole sortirei l'effetto di vederlo allontanare, ma avrebbe un prezzo. Non sono sicura del fatto che possa averne cura. Che possa anche decidere di non accoglierle "veramente" (sarà sicuramente, anzi è, un limite mio, trovare che non ci sia accoglienza laddove una bussi alla tua porta e dall'altra parte trovi uno che gliela apre, magari anche cordialmente, ma lei gli aveva chiesto di poter entrare, mentre di fatto se ne sta sull'uscio....), ma possa almeno immedesimarcisi. Cos'è più probabile? E' più probabile quello che hai detto anche tu, che probabilmente è ciò che farei anch'io, vale a dire ascoltare e poi decidere di non iniziare alcuna frequentazione. E.... in realtà, manco sono convinta che farebbe quello, sai? Magari se la sghignazzerebbe un pò con gli amici (vedi telefonata quel giorno al bar).

Non le terrò in tasca, queste emozioni, ma non penso che sia una buona idea spenderle con lui.

E sì, quanto in tutto il mio discorso possa influire (che significa senz'altro che mi ci lascio influenzare, sono umana  ) il fatto che non sprechi nemmeno un secondo della sua vita a chiedermi come sto, è un'altra questione a cui ho pensato. E' vero che in sé è una domanda che significa "poco" (uno al limite te lo può domandare, e poi fregarsene di come stai, discorso che abbiamo fatto). Ebbene, così si leva persino il dubbio però sul fatto che uno possa essere anche pur solo minimamente interessato a te, alla tua persona. Ne devo prendere atto, anzi, atto ne ho già preso.


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quando le cose si vivono nella testa hanno una forma, calate nella realtà cambiano. E tanto anche.
> 
> Non necessariamente in peggio, anzi, a volte ti sorprendono... ma tu adatti le tue emozioni e le proietti su degli ipotetici scenari futuri (che per quanto probabili possano essere... non sono realtà) e in virtù di quegli scenari stai dove sei.
> Ma anche in relazione a quello che vuoi tu eh... nel reale potresti scoprire che, ora come ora, con qualche scopata in bolla ci stai da dio.
> ...


Sui grassetti, per me vale un distinguo tra emozioni, e sentimenti. I sentimenti (che sono "nostri" comunque, sicché quando perdiamo l'amore.... io penso che in realtà perdiamo, o crediamo di avere perso, l'amore che alberga _dentro _noi) sono comunque tali quando ne percepiamo la corrispondenza (che poi ci sia o manchi anche questo sarebbe un altro bel discorso). Le emozioni, no. Io mi posso emozionare anche davanti al mare, a un bel paesaggio, a una bicicletta che vorrei comprare, alla musica, a un'opera d'arte, a un libro....  ). Ho scelto appositamente tutte "cose", evitando di parlare di persone, perché la corrispondenza la vedo per così dire interna. Un certo stimolo, che tocca un determinato "canale", e lo fa per così dire vibrare. Il milanese l'ho collocato in quella "dimensione", vero è che poi quando quella dimensione impatta con la realtà, per quanto bella possa essere non trova una minima corrispondenza "esterna", per così dire. Ma non solo. Trova proprio, nel mio caso, il totale "evitamento", nel senso che per parte sua è come se fosse volutamente (altro non posso immaginare, quando TUTTE le.... cazzo di volte  non trovo risposta ad un semplice "come stai"? , buttato lì per allargare un attimino lo spazio, ed entrare DI POCHISSIMO anche solo, nel personale....) evitasse di offrire il benché minimo spazio ad una qualche digressione "fuori tema".

Sul tagliare tutti i contatti, sto semplicemente provando a rispondergli via via sempre più "fredda". Adotto la sua stessa tecnica comunicativa, insomma . Seriamente: come faccio? Lo dovrei bloccare su w.a. (per il che arriverebbe una telefonata, e a quel punto che gli dico?  Ah, scusa, non ti ho detto che da simpatico mi sei passato ad antipatico? Così eh, senza un motivo ). Per carità. Poi io non sono nemmeno capace di fare come ha fatto il sardo con me (mi aveva scritto ad ottobre, tipo, che mi avrebbe chiamata di lì ad un paio di giorni, mai MAI più sentito ). Non le faccio, queste cose, non ne sono capace. Gli darò sempre meno "corda", questo sì. Se poi mai (metti caso ) me ne chiedesse perché, sarebbe almeno un.... cenno di spersonalizzazione del rapporto (sto ridendo, ora ).  Sia quel che sia, d'accordo sul fatto che non tanto la felicità, quanto la vita, sia da un'altra parte


----------



## ipazia (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora, ho lasciato sedimentare un pò le tue parole, la premessa è che abbiamo sicuramente "stili" di esposizione differenti, parto dalla parte ce ho messo in grassetto, che mi offre uno spunto. Non si tratta di sentimentalizzare "la relazione". Sono una che tiene abbastanza i piedi per terra, perciò *"la relazione" la vedo come quella di una donna separata, con una priorità (che è quella del figlio) che ha certamente tempo (la cosa più preziosa da donare all'altro, per me) ma non certo tutto il tempo del mondo. E che l'ultima cosa che vorrebbe (razionalmente, pensando a quello che ritengo essere il bene per mio figlio ora, ma non solo: proprio anche il mio) è avere qualcuno a 24h ore per le balle *
> In conseguenza anche a questo, dicevo, nessuna relazione da sentimentalizzare. Piuttosto posso dire, anche se di sentimenti ovviamente non si parla, ma di emozioni, molto forti comunque (altro non possono essere dal momento che non sono stati mai esposti e tanto meno espressi: i sentimenti sono bilaterali, in noi intendo  - nel senso che tendiamo a vederli anche nell'altro - mentre le emozioni possono benissimo essere unilaterali.... spero di essermi spiegata  ) che questa persona mi dà emozioni. Che - probabilmente - sfocerebbero in altro dalla "blanda" amicizia in cui sono, se ovviamente esposti e "veramente" accolti. Questo presupporrebbe che se io andassi da lui (faccio il caso concreto perché mi è utile quello: confesso che non riesco a parlarne in maniera astratta) e gli parlassi delle emozioni che mi suscita, non ne uscissi con "due pacche amichevoli sulla spalla", stile amico. Altrimenti colleziono un due di picche (che per carità, non sarà né il primo né l'ultimo della mia vita). E in questo caso è purtroppo abbastanza scontato che lo piglierei: di qui la mia domanda ("per cosa"?) che porta all'altro tema che affronti tu
> La scopata.
> Provo a spiegarlo meglio.
> ...


Ciao!

Guarda i tuoi due grassetti, sono in dialogo fra di loro?

Lo psyco - e io concordo con lui - mi diceva che dove ci sono i "sempre" e i "mai" c'è qualcosa che non torna.
Nel senso che i sempre e i mai appartengono all'immaginario.
All'etichettatura (quindi giudizio) che si fa della nostra percezione della realtà.
Sono creazioni variabili, che riguardano la sfera del dialogo fra il sè reale e il sè immaginario.
Di solito hanno la funzione di dare continuità al sè immaginario.

Il sè reale, si scontra proprio con l'inesistenza dei sempre e dei mai.
E spesso sfugge.

I sè e i mai sono rassicuranti, danno una sensazione di controllo di realtà.

Ma è una sensazione, non è oggettiva.
La realtà non è controllabile.

I sentimenti, per questo parlavo di sentimentalizzare, sono il risultato dell'elaborazione culturale dell'emozione.

Le emozioni sono gestite dal nostro sistema limbico. Possono essere misurate oggettivamente dal flusso di sangue, dall'attività cerebrale, dalle espressioni facciali, dalla posizione del corpo.
Sono irrazionali, illogiche, irragionevoli perchè il sistema limbico è separato dalla corteccia prefrontale, ossia il luogo deputato al pensiero cosciente.

I sentimenti accadono nella nostra testa a partire dall'emozione. I sentimenti etichettano le emozioni. Per farla breve.
Le emozioni sono universali, i sentimenti variano da testa a testa, da situazione a situazione.

Due persone a partire dalla stessa emozione possono sperimentare sentimenti completamente diversi.

Che è poi il motivo per cui non esprimere le proprie emozioni, intellettualizzarle attraverso i sentimenti porta al giudizio dell'emozione, alla non condivisione serena e trasparente e alla confusione, in buona sostanza.

Io e un tipo X potremmo sentire una stessa emozione in una situazione condivisa.
Per esempio col tenerone l'emozione che sentivamo era simile e condivisibile.
Il sentimento che elaborava lui e quello che elaboravo io però portavano in due direzioni completamente diverse.

Dare valore all'emozione e di conseguenza all'altro a partire da se stessi, riguarda esattamente questo aspetto: riconoscere la differenza fra emozione e sentimento e da lì muoversi per agire in risposta allo stimolo.

Ed era guardando a questo aspetto che ti chiedevo del tuo stile di esposizione.
Fondamentalmente ti stavo chiedendo del tuo modo di etichettare le tue emozioni.

Io rinnovo il mio consiglio...stai vagando nella testa.
Vai nella pancia, stacci e poi fai parlare pancia e testa....fidandoti della pancia 

Muovendoti solo intesta, finisci a fare il criceto sulla ruota.
E a nutrire l'immaginario.


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> Guarda i tuoi due grassetti, sono in dialogo fra di loro?
> 
> ...


Ciao 

Quando dico che non mi ha MAI chiesto (e che è SEMPRE una domanda "vana", la mia rivolta a lui ) "come sto", non sto operando chissà quale "selezione" delle realtà. Non mi chiede MAI come sto, semplicemente. Evita (quasi.... sempre  ) di entrare nel personale, e non parlo dei massimi sistemi della vita, parlo proprio anche solo di.... cazzate, personali. Del "piccolo". Se vado "di pancia", ora come ora, all'ennesimo suo messaggio mi esce una roba ironica, del tipo "sto comunque bene, eh ". Capisci quello che intendo? Mi messaggi toh.... 2-3 volte alla settimana, scrivendo anche di autentiche cazzate (e per carità, ci sta), ma non mi domandi MAI se sto bene. Se dovessi partire da questo, uscirebbe pure roba molto brutta (e sto ridendo, giuro, intanto che lo scrivo ). Per dire l'altra "faccia" della stessa medaglia, così, di pancia 

Però mi rendo conto che con quelle che sono MIE ASPETTATIVE lui c'entri poco. Puoi pretendere.... non dico già interesse, ma un interessamento? Eh, no 
Sul discorso delle emozioni, certamente esistono "filtri" che sono dati dalla propria esperienza personale. Io non so (perché qui entriamo in un campo impossibile, quello di poter entrare, nella testa altrui  ) se ne abbia, e di che tipo, davanti a me. So (perché questo LO SO) che non ha esitato a farsi la chiacchierata più o meno ridanciana con l'amico (poi ripeto: sarà semplicemente capitato che questo gli abbia fatto una battuta, e lui abbia anche di fatto, questo sì, "tagliato" la conversazione) e so che per parte di uno sposato, il dichiarare per mari e monti di essere in compagnia di una persona potenzialmente scopabile significa (90 casi su 100) che a scoparti quella persona non sei minimamente interessato. Non fosse altro che all'amico magari lo racconti dopo, con chi ti sei visto (per certi versi, meglio così, eh, che non è che sia poi "edificante" sentire proprio malgrado certe conversazioni di taluni "con gli amici"  ). Quindi sicuramente ci sono filtri, sta di fatto che - ammettendo anche analoga emozione "di partenza" - io giungo a voler andare più a fondo di una conoscenza, e lui seguita ad evitare ogni spunto di approfondimento.... torno a ripetere: ci può essere "vera" accoglienza, di ciò che andrei ad esporgli (che è una parte di me mica di poco conto)?


----------



## Lostris (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sui grassetti, per me vale un distinguo tra emozioni, e sentimenti. I sentimenti (che sono "nostri" comunque, sicché quando perdiamo l'amore.... io penso che in realtà perdiamo, o crediamo di avere perso, l'amore che alberga _dentro _noi) sono comunque tali quando ne percepiamo la corrispondenza (che poi ci sia o manchi anche questo sarebbe un altro bel discorso). Le emozioni, no. Io mi posso emozionare anche davanti al mare, a un bel paesaggio, a una bicicletta che vorrei comprare, alla musica, a un'opera d'arte, a un libro....  ). Ho scelto appositamente tutte "cose", evitando di parlare di persone, perché la corrispondenza la vedo per così dire interna. Un certo stimolo, che tocca un determinato "canale", e lo fa per così dire vibrare. Il milanese l'ho collocato in quella "dimensione", vero è che poi quando quella dimensione impatta con la realtà, per quanto bella possa essere non trova una minima corrispondenza "esterna", per così dire. Ma non solo. Trova proprio, nel mio caso, il totale "evitamento", nel senso che per parte sua è come se fosse volutamente (altro non posso immaginare, quando TUTTE le.... cazzo di volte  non trovo risposta ad un semplice "come stai"? , buttato lì per allargare un attimino lo spazio, ed entrare DI POCHISSIMO anche solo, nel personale....) evitasse di offrire il benché minimo spazio ad una qualche digressione "fuori tema".
> 
> Sul tagliare tutti i contatti, sto semplicemente provando a rispondergli via via sempre più "fredda". Adotto la sua stessa tecnica comunicativa, insomma . Seriamente: come faccio? Lo dovrei bloccare su w.a. (per il che arriverebbe una telefonata, e a quel punto che gli dico?  Ah, scusa, non ti ho detto che da simpatico mi sei passato ad antipatico? Così eh, senza un motivo ). Per carità. Poi io non sono nemmeno capace di fare come ha fatto il sardo con me (mi aveva scritto ad ottobre, tipo, che mi avrebbe chiamata di lì ad un paio di giorni, mai MAI più sentito ). Non le faccio, queste cose, non ne sono capace. Gli darò sempre meno "corda", questo sì. Se poi mai (metti caso ) me ne chiedesse perché, sarebbe almeno un.... cenno di spersonalizzazione del rapporto (sto ridendo, ora ). Sia quel che sia, d'accordo sul fatto che non tanto la felicità, quanto la vita, sia da un'altra parte


Però scusa.. l'eclissarti o meno non dovrebbe dipendere da come può prendere lui la cosa, ma da quello che vuoi tu e che fa star bene te.
Allo stato attuale del rapporto fra voi, mi sembra proprio tu non "gli debba" niente.

Se mi dici che tu, per tuo carattere, stai meglio a gestire la cosa in stillicidio è un conto... se il motivo per cui resti lì è perchè non sapresti bene come gestire qualche domanda mah.... credo che volendo basterebbe poco a svangarla.

Il tuo sardo mi ricorda un sacco il mio ex amante.. da 1.000 a 0 (e il contrario) in un secondo


----------



## ipazia (13 Maggio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> E' un grande fallimento, è il fallimento di un intero concetto storico di progresso.
> Che ha un'altra gravissima conseguenza, secondo me, (e anche secondo altri), la volontà di inclusione formativa ha prodotto l'effetto opposto a quello sperato: l'abbassamento degli standard minimi.
> 
> Eppure, cavolo, a volte basterebbe essere un po' più curiosi delle cose, non fermarsi al solido e solito misconosciuto che alberga in noi...
> ...


Concordo.

Ma quella che vien chiamata inclusione, non è inclusione.
E' solo forma e politically correct.

Io la chiamerei normalizzazione, più che inclusione.

L'inclusione per definizione dovrebbe essere quell'insieme di azioni volte a rendere accessibile un tal contesto ai più.
E questo dovrebbe avvenire tramite la differenziazione della modulazione del contesto.

Ti insegno a leggere: te lo insegno con il metodo che più risponde al tuo stile di apprendimento, quindi c'è chi impara meglio usando il metodo sillabico, chi la la lettura globale, chi meglio con la lettura per immagini etc etc

Siccome il contesto non è semplicemente in grado di differenziarsi (e qui si torna alle competenze necessarie per far sì che questo avvenga) la scelta è stata quella di uniformare a ribasso la valutazione dei risultati.

Formalmente si parla di accettazione della diversità, sostanzialmente la società tutta ha invece la necessità di parametri generalizzanti a cui i più possano aderire senza creare troppi disordini.

Il sistema formativo non forma - e anche su questo ci sarebbe parecchio da dire, sul significato intendo, visto che educare significa ex ducere ossia condurre fuori una sostanza e formare sarebbe il processo per cui, data la sostanza, si guida all'individuazione della forma più rispondente, non siamo acqua , ma sarebbe lunghissima -, il sistema formativo offre conoscenze - non competenze.

E' un fallimento second me, o te per dire.

Direi che dal punto di vista sociale e politico per ora è un successo. 

Vedremo poi.


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Però scusa.. *l'eclissarti o meno non dovrebbe dipendere da come può prendere lui la cosa, ma da quello che vuoi tu e che fa star bene te*.
> Allo stato attuale del rapporto fra voi, mi sembra proprio tu non "gli debba" niente.
> 
> Se mi dici che tu, per tuo carattere, stai meglio a gestire la cosa in stillicidio è un conto... se il motivo per cui resti lì è perchè non sapresti bene come gestire qualche domanda mah.... credo che volendo basterebbe poco a svangarla.
> ...


Non mi farebbe piacere  dare un "colpo" secco senza dare spiegazioni. Lo trovo molto brutto e sì, non farebbe star bene ME.

Il sardo è stato un campione, sì 
Tanto per dire, nell'ultima telefonata che ho avuto mi disse che sarebbe stato qui, poi praticamente sparì. E pensare che me l'aveva pure "menata" con il fatto che era strafelicissimo di vedermi, eran già partiti inviti in Sardegna con lui a farmi da cicerone, confessioni varie al telefono, e insomma, un discreto "carrozzone". Il momento dopo puff.... Foglia cancellata , pensa che era talmente incasinato da non essere riuscito a rispondere a due messaggi  , scritti per sapere se nel frattempo non fosse deceduto .... alias più che altro per avere conferma del fatto che vabé, non era sta grossa "perdita" . Seriamente: ci sono rimasta male e glielo ho pure scritto. Mi scrisse che mi avrebbe richiamata tipo due giorni dopo, che assolutamente non gli avevo fatto nulla di male (perché gli domandai se per caso avessi fatto qualcosa che lo avesse offeso), al che gli risposi che era più che altro un problema mio, che mi preoccupavo. In quell'esatto momento in realtà l'ho cancellato dalle "amicizie", e il fatto che dopo non abbia nemmeno telefonato (avrei ascoltato ugualmente cosa avesse da dire) ha confermato che a volte certi è meglio perderli che trovarli. E non era successo niente. Nè era scontato che sarebbe successo chissà cosa. Parlo anche solo a livello di amicizia. pensare che tutto questo accada anche laddove con una persona giungi ad esternare una certa intimità con il sesso è abbastanza triste. Però così pare sia più diffuso di quel che si crede. Ne ho avuto un pallidissimo assaggio. E comunque mi è dispiaciuto.


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> il fatto che non sprechi nemmeno un secondo della sua vita a chiedermi come sto, è un'altra questione a cui ho pensato


che non hai evidenza del tempo speso per te nn significa che sia nullo.
Gia solo considerando la timidezza, ci sono persone che senza un aiutino esplicito non si aprono manco di un millimetro.
Se vogliamo, anche tu, mostri all'altro solo la punta dell'iceberg del tempo speso pensando a lui.

Il semplice chiedere "ciao, come stai? "  estemporaneo e non legato ad altro, io non lo vedo così scevro di significati.
Conferma all'altro che sei nei suoi pensieri e non perchè c'è un motivo in particolare. 
Non mi sembra poco.

Io sono simile. Forse non così estremista ma più o meno siamo la.
Posso scherzarci, chiacchierare ma non mi schiodo da argomenti neutri senza aver chiaramente intuito che ci potrebbe essere dell'altro.
Ne tantomeno parto con un "come stai" senza poterlo legare ad altro.
Lo faccio se posso diluirlo e vestirlo con altri abiti.

Aspetto (quasi) sempre un cenno di apertura.
Anche perchè, non essendo libero, devo pesare bene ogni minimo passo.
Qualche occasione in passato si è raffreddata per questo mio approccio attendista ma va bene così.


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> che non hai evidenza del tempo speso per te nn significa che sia nullo.
> Gia solo considerando la timidezza, ci sono persone che senza un aiutino esplicito non si aprono manco di un millimetro.
> Se vogliamo, anche tu, mostri all'altro solo la punta dell'iceberg del tempo speso pensando a lui.
> 
> ...


Il "come stai?" è un esempio. Anch'io ho il mio "abitino" con lui, nel senso che sa qualcosa, ma non gli ho raccontato la storia della mia vita, per intenderci . Sa (perché questo gliel'ho detto di mia sponte) che.... sono arrivata a un punto, in cui non respiravo più. E lì ho terminato 

Va bene non sbilanciarsi, ma che "aiutino" devo dare, a uno, se stenta a rispondere a una semplice domanda? E' una domanda che puoi lasciare andare in vacca, puoi riempire di contenuti (anche piuttosto "pesanti" direi  ), puoi anche usare per raccontare "un pezzettino" di te. Ebbene: lui a questa domanda NON risponde. E queste domande non le fa. Mai (@ipazia , mai è proprio MAI , nel senso che non c'è una volta da qui a risalire dieci mesi, toh ). E che "aiutino" gli devi dare? Gli devi dare mentalmente la "spintarella" nell'archivio personale delle storie mai nate . A lui, mica alle emozioni. Le emozioni.... sono comunque state belle


----------



## ipazia (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Quando dico che non mi ha MAI chiesto (e che è SEMPRE una domanda "vana", la mia rivolta a lui ) "come sto", non sto operando chissà quale "selezione" delle realtà. Non mi chiede MAI come sto, semplicemente. Evita (quasi.... sempre  ) di entrare nel personale, e non parlo dei massimi sistemi della vita, parlo proprio anche solo di.... cazzate, personali. Del "piccolo". Se vado "di pancia", ora come ora, all'ennesimo suo messaggio mi esce una roba ironica, del tipo "sto comunque bene, eh ". Capisci quello che intendo? Mi messaggi toh.... 2-3 volte alla settimana, scrivendo anche di autentiche cazzate (e per carità, ci sta), ma non mi domandi MAI se sto bene. Se dovessi partire da questo, uscirebbe pure roba molto brutta (e sto ridendo, giuro, intanto che lo scrivo ). Per dire l'altra "faccia" della stessa medaglia, così, di pancia
> 
> ...



_ "...non mi stanco mai, che non mi stanca mai,..."_

Mi riferivo a questi mai.  

Grassetto: non lo so. Anche perchè "vera" è una valutazione piuttosto soggettiva, in sè. 
di sicuro se non provi, non lo puoi sapere e le risposte che trovi sono quelle che conosci tu ossia quelle che riguardano te e non lui. 

Detto questo, se non è una roba di poco conto, quale è il tuo vantaggio nel non mostrarla? 
Se è qualcosa che ti contraddistingue, che rappresenta chi sei e il tuo interesse è farti conoscere, non mostrarti è muoverti nella direzione opposta. 

Ho però il sospetto che tu abbia talmente paura di essere rifiutata esattamente in quella parte di te, che tu stessa consideri "vergognosa" o comunque che ti renderebbe vulnerabile, da tenerla nascosta. 
Questo però è un meccanismo che non solo conferma il fatto che quella parte non la accetti tu, ma che la temi e la consideri come una parte di te che non può che allontanare le persone. 

Per darti una alternativa...il tenerone, io lo sento ancora. Mi ha espresso i suoi sentimenti, li ho accolti ma non li ho accettati rivolti a me. 
ci sentiamo, ci raccontiamo ognuno della propria vita e soprattutto non l'ho mai giudicato un coglione per provare sentimenti per me. 

mi ha fatto piacere li provasse, a volte mi sono preoccupata del fatto che provandoli si toglieva altre possibilità con altre donne, ma ho rispettato la sua vita e il suo modo di vivere. 

Certo, le sue aspettative non sono state soddisfatte. 
Ma questo è vita.


----------



## ipazia (13 Maggio 2021)

Quanto al "come stai"...io lo percepisco come un muro denso di aspettative non dichiarate. Mi fa sentire oppressa.

Sono in grado di raccontarmi. E sono in grado di farlo con chi desidero farlo.

Non ho la necessità di alcuna spintarella.

Fra l'altro...non capisco neanche bene cosa possa significare come stai.
Significa "hai il raffreddore?" "il tuo conto in banca è in rosso?" "hai scopato ieri sera?" "hai mangiato stasera?"  

Capisco che sia una convenzione sociale e che in uno schema di conversazione abbia la funzione di apri porta.

Mi diverto spesso nel rispondere "parecchio male in questo periodo" 
Mi piace deludere le aspettative. 

E rispetto alla telefonata...mah...mi sembra che tu ci abbia costruito sopra parecchio.
E che buona parte del costrutto riguardi la paura del giudizio (non suo di te, ma di te a te alla luce del suo).
Non so bene che tipo di contenuto ci sia stato. Ma il fatto di parlarne apertamente con te presente non mi sembra una cosa brutta.

Certo, non risponde al bisogno di centralità e protagonismo di quel momento.
Sei stata presa e spostata dal centro. Per un momento.

Ma mi sembra più una questione di insicurezza. Ego.
Tua intendo.

A me piace ascoltare che parlano di me.
So che parlano di me anche in mia assenza.
Bene o male. O entrambe.

Ritengo interessante chi parla in presenza e non usa scorciatoie, tipo dire a nuora perchè suocera intenda (era così?)

quindi quella telefonata l'avrei considerata uno sputo interessante di conversazione e anche un altrettanto interessante punto di osservazione che mi *veniva offerto. *

Vedi...non esiste un modo universale di intendere le cose. 

Il punto è che tu però continui a ragionare sui suoi modi, invece che suoi tuoi bisogni.
E continui ad evitare di partire dai tuoi bisogni per decidere per te.

Valutare lui per prendere decisioni che riguardano te, è una scorciatoia.

Se lui risponde ai tuoi bisogni va bene.
Se non risponde non va bene.

Il resto è immaginario. Aspettativa.
Desiderio di compensazione.

Ci vado cruda eh, spero sia chiaro che l'intento non è polemico e men che meno giudicante.


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> _ "...non mi stanco mai, che non mi stanca mai,..."_
> 
> Mi riferivo a questi mai.
> 
> ...


Non è paura (grassetto), è certezza. Data da fatti 
Ti faccio un esempio (questa volta contiene "se" che non ci sono  ).

Se con il milanese fossi arrivata a creare quel "crescendo" di conoscenza e piacere reciproco (non limitato a un argomento tecnico, che quello può essere uno spunto, ma - voglio dire - si va anche oltre  ) certe emozioni sarebbero saltate fuori.
Quindi certamente ho la tendenza a "vergognarmi" un pò delle mie emozioni (a volte mi sento scema  ), ma se i fatti mi dicono che su quelle stesse emozioni è probabile che ci passi sopra una ruspa (con tanto magari di risatina, o magari no, eh) eh vabbé, mi dico che "anche no".

Non è paragonabile la mia storia con la tua e del tenerone: eravate (se ho ben capito) a un altro livello di conoscenza comunque, correggimi se sbaglio. Vi eravate entrambi "aperti": ebbene, io non ho intenzione di travolgere nessuno da emozioni che l'altro manco si sogna. Non so come dire. Non c'è stata alcuna gradualità. L'intimità è rimasta tale e quale a dieci mesi fa. Io qualche tentativo per smuovere qualcosa l'ho fatto: ma non me la sento certamente di "costruire" da sola, non lo so se è chiaro...


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quanto al "come stai"...io lo percepisco come un muro denso di aspettative non dichiarate. Mi fa sentire oppressa.
> 
> Sono in grado di raccontarmi. E sono in grado di farlo con chi desidero farlo.
> 
> ...


A me è utile chi, in ottica di critica costruttiva, mi "inchioda" alemno un pò, a far certi ragionamenti. Per cui non solo non devi chiarire l'intento (ti conosco da un pò  ) ma al limite devo solo che dirti grazie che stai a fare certi ragionamenti con me 

Ciò detto, ti dirò che preferisco anch'io uno che mi palesi certe cose anziché nascondermele , ivi compreso il fatto che possa anche esserci "corsa" una battuta con il suo amico, o comunque una "rottura" di uno spazio che non era nient'altro che un caffé. Per carità. va bene così. Però (discorso statistico) se io sono sposato e vedo chi mi sta davanti come una potenziale preda, beh, per intanto (proprio a livello statistico, ribadisco) evito di dire a conoscenti comuni che ci sto uscendo. Quando lo dico? Quando un caffé è solo un caffé, e aspettative di altro non ce ne sono. Ma lo stesso vale per il fatto che io lo possa chiamare in qualsiasi momento, che mi risponda in qualsiasi momento, eccetera, eccetera eccetera. Queste cose non faranno magari una prova, ma sono abbastanza indiziarie del fatto che non c'è un interesse che va oltre. Parlo di lui che è sposato (figurati, per dire, l'estate scorsa mi aveva detto di chiamarlo pure mentre era in vacanza, proprio per dire, che tanto fuori dal seminato non si va  ).

I miei bisogni.... Probabilmente nei miei bisogni c'è il fatto di avere dall'altra parte una persona che ALMENO UN MINIMO mi dimostri un interesse, altrimenti - da sola - non ce la faccio. Cioé: posso fare la mia parte, non la parte di due, nella costruzione della conoscenza. Atteso che il fronte "emozioni" non vorrei esporlo a mò di una "tempesta". Il "come stai?", domanda banalissima in sé (e concordo con te, però in linea "generale", scissa cioé da chi proviene quella domanda) racchiude però una serie di possibilità infinite. Certo: come ogni altra domanda che sfiori il personale. Ma non è la domanda in sé, ad essere banale invero, è al limite lo spirito con cui la si pone, o le risposte che se ne ricevono. Però, se nemmeno mai uno prova....


----------



## Lostris (13 Maggio 2021)

)





Foglia ha detto:


> Non mi farebbe piacere  dare un "colpo" secco senza dare spiegazioni. Lo trovo molto brutto e sì, non farebbe star bene ME.
> 
> Il sardo è stato un campione, sì
> Tanto per dire, nell'ultima telefonata che ho avuto mi disse che sarebbe stato qui, poi praticamente sparì. E pensare che me l'aveva pure "menata" con il fatto che era strafelicissimo di vedermi, eran già partiti inviti in Sardegna con lui a farmi da cicerone, confessioni varie al telefono, e insomma, un discreto "carrozzone". Il momento dopo puff.... Foglia cancellata , pensa che era talmente incasinato da non essere riuscito a rispondere a due messaggi  , scritti per sapere se nel frattempo non fosse deceduto .... alias più che altro per avere conferma del fatto che vabé, non era sta grossa "perdita" . Seriamente: ci sono rimasta male e glielo ho pure scritto. Mi scrisse che mi avrebbe richiamata tipo due giorni dopo, che assolutamente non gli avevo fatto nulla di male (perché gli domandai se per caso avessi fatto qualcosa che lo avesse offeso), al che gli risposi che era più che altro un problema mio, che mi preoccupavo. In quell'esatto momento in realtà l'ho cancellato dalle "amicizie", e il fatto che dopo non abbia nemmeno telefonato (avrei ascoltato ugualmente cosa avesse da dire) ha confermato che a volte certi è meglio perderli che trovarli. E non era successo niente. Nè era scontato che sarebbe successo chissà cosa. Parlo anche solo a livello di amicizia. *pensare che tutto questo accada anche laddove con una persona giungi ad esternare una certa intimità con il sesso è abbastanza triste*. Però così pare sia più diffuso di quel che si crede. Ne ho avuto un pallidissimo assaggio. E comunque mi è dispiaciuto.


Ma sai... il sesso, in sè, significa poco, siamo noi a caricarlo di senso e significati.. a seconda.

Il mio ex non era cattivo e non è che non gli piacevo (mi amava, eh ), era (è) proprio il suo carattere. Andava e tornava.
Può non piacere (direi), ma è comunque un mostrarsi per quello che si è.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> ..se io sono sposato e vedo chi mi sta davanti come una potenziale preda, beh, per intanto (proprio a livello statistico, ribadisco) evito di dire a conoscenti comuni che ci sto uscendo. Quando lo dico? Quando un caffé è solo un caffé, e aspettative di altro non ce ne sono.


Eviti di dirlo a prescindere, perché stai cedendo una informazione senza il consenso dell'interessata (tu nella fattispecie)

E stai cedendo una informazione relativa ALLA interessata.

Che teoricamente potrebbe considerare "cazzi miei" da non divulgare in giro, il fatto che sta a prendere un caffè col signor X in località Y

Detto ciò, tutti sappiamo che accade e non è morto nessuno, ci mancherebbe

Si tratta solo di fare valutazioni sull'altro, a prescindere da tutto il resto, e le valutazioni si fanno (anche) su queste piccole cose


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi diverto spesso nel rispondere "parecchio male in questo periodo"
> Mi piace deludere le aspettative.


se il "come stai" è usato come apri porta questa risposta è, per me, pure meglio.
Ti permette subito di dimostrare empatia verso l'altro, di proporti come ascolatore interessato dei suoi problemi. 
Denota verso di me un trattamento privilegiato rispetto ad altri a cui, per mancanza di feeling, avresti sicuramente risposto, mentendo, "tutto bene"

"Un parecchio male" invece che un "tutto bene, grazie" apre uno spazio bello largo in cui muoversi 
Io mi senitrei incoraggiato ad insistere.


----------



## ipazia (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è paura (grassetto), è certezza. Data da fatti
> Ti faccio un esempio (questa volta contiene "se" che non ci sono  ).
> 
> Se con il milanese fossi arrivata a creare quel "crescendo" di conoscenza e piacere reciproco (non limitato a un argomento tecnico, che quello può essere uno spunto, ma - voglio dire - si va anche oltre  ) certe emozioni sarebbero saltate fuori.
> ...


Quindi per te esser rifiutata è che non ti venga dato quel che vorresti in cambio?

Come se le tue emozioni non avessero il sufficiente valore per essere riconosciute e quindi valutate degne della risposta che ha motivato il tuo metterle sul piatto?

Hai mai sperimentato il piacere di esporti semplicemente per te stessa?
Per dialogare con te.
Per scoprirti nel mondo e attraverso gli occhi del mondo?

Nella mia prospettiva, uno sconosciuto non può semplicemente passare con una ruspa sulle mie emozioni.

Temo di più che lo faccia G.
E lo fa anche, come lo faccio anche io con lui.
La ruspa fa parte dello stare in relazione, a lungo, in modo stabile e profondo.

Non immaginare la mia "storia" col tenerone con i tuoi parametri.
A me sono storicamente piaciuti gli sconosciuti.
Mi è sempre piaciuto giocare con le mie emozioni mettendole in mezzo e farle sfiorare all'altro.
Mi ha sempre divertita moltissimo espormi e veder cosa sarebbe successa.

Il tenerone...manco sapevo chi fosse 
Secondo  i miei parametri di una conoscenza degna di esser chiamata tale.

E' stato veloce scoprire i diversi stili perchè mi sono esposta.

una volta visto che gli stili non coincidevano, mi sono accorta che sarebbe stato inutile e dannoso tirarla tanto più lunga.
Il tutto non è durato più di qualche settimana.

Dura invece da molto la nostra relazione riparametrata secondo il rispetto delle esigenze individuali.

Te l'ho messo lì proprio per introdurre parametri diversi di stile.


----------



## ipazia (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me è utile chi, in ottica di critica costruttiva, mi "inchioda" alemno un pò, a far certi ragionamenti. Per cui non solo non devi chiarire l'intento (ti conosco da un pò  ) ma al limite devo solo che dirti grazie che stai a fare certi ragionamenti con me
> 
> Ciò detto, ti dirò che preferisco anch'io uno che mi palesi certe cose anziché nascondermele , ivi compreso il fatto che possa anche esserci "corsa" una battuta con il suo amico, o comunque una "rottura" di uno spazio che non era nient'altro che un caffé. Per carità. va bene così. Però (discorso statistico) se io sono sposato e vedo chi mi sta davanti come una potenziale preda, beh, per intanto (proprio a livello statistico, ribadisco) evito di dire a conoscenti comuni che ci sto uscendo. Quando lo dico? Quando un caffé è solo un caffé, e aspettative di altro non ce ne sono. Ma lo stesso vale per il fatto che io lo possa chiamare in qualsiasi momento, che mi risponda in qualsiasi momento, eccetera, eccetera eccetera. Queste cose non faranno magari una prova, ma sono abbastanza indiziarie del fatto che non c'è un interesse che va oltre. Parlo di lui che è sposato (figurati, per dire, l'estate scorsa mi aveva detto di chiamarlo pure mentre era in vacanza, proprio per dire, che tanto fuori dal seminato non si va  ).
> 
> I miei bisogni.... Probabilmente nei miei bisogni c'è il fatto di avere dall'altra parte una persona che ALMENO UN MINIMO mi dimostri un interesse, altrimenti - da sola - non ce la faccio. Cioé: posso fare la mia parte, non la parte di due, nella costruzione della conoscenza. Atteso che il fronte "emozioni" non vorrei esporlo a mò di una "tempesta". Il "come stai?", domanda banalissima in sé (e concordo con te, però in linea "generale", scissa cioé da chi proviene quella domanda) racchiude però una serie di possibilità infinite. Certo: come ogni altra domanda che sfiori il personale. Ma non è la domanda in sé, ad essere banale invero, è al limite lo spirito con cui la si pone, o le risposte che se ne ricevono. Però, se nemmeno mai uno prova....


Nello scritto manca tutto il non verbale e il paraverbale che uso per compensare quando mi sembra di poter star dicendo cose che potrebbero andare a toccare aspetti sensibili. 
Poi so che mi conosci e sai l'intento...serviva a me riconfermarlo  
Grazie per l'accoglienza! 

Telefonata...dipende chi c'è dall'altra parte. 
Ci sono conoscenze che van bene proprio per parlare degli extra. 
Conoscenza comune oppure no. 

Il punto è che ha valutato l'adeguatezza dell'interlocutore da solo e senza prima di discuterlo con te. 
Coinvolgendoti poichè parlava di te senza averti chiesto il permesso di farlo.

Detto questo, è uso parlare degli assenti con i presenti senza averne chiesto il consenso.

Io parto dall'apprezzamento del farlo apertamente invece. 
E da lì ci si possono costruire infinite storie da raccontarsi, compreso il fastidio. 

Quando gli hai fatto notare la cosa, cosa ti ha risposto?

E guarda che non sto facendo riferimenti ad alcuna apertura a relazioni altre che non siano un caffè. 
E' semplicemente tener conto del tuo desiderio di condividere oppure no quel caffè con altri che non foste voi.

Rispetto ai bisogni...appurato che questo tizio non ne soddisfa neppure uno di quelli che hai individuato.
A quali bisogni risponde il tuo interessamento per lui?

Io penso che la domanda sia un po' questa. 

Che ne pensi?


----------



## ipazia (13 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se il "come stai" è usato come apri porta questa risposta è, per me, pure meglio.
> Ti permette subito di dimostrare empatia verso l'altro, di proporti come ascolatore interessato dei suoi problemi.
> Denota verso di me un trattamento privilegiato rispetto ad altri a cui, per mancanza di feeling, avresti sicuramente risposto, mentendo, "tutto bene"
> 
> ...


Per apri porta io intendo una formula convenzionale formale che permette di passare oltre.
(tipo il "c'era una volta" all'inizio delle favole)

Troncare un flusso preimpostato è per me divertente per vedere come se la aggiusta l'altro, quanto ci impiega a riprendere la sua narrazione, come prova a giocarsela anche facendo quel che dici di fare tu. 

Un po' come quando mi chiedono, insistendo, come mai non ho figli e rispondo che ho avuto un tumore che mi impedisce di averne nonostante io li desideri moltissimo e stia soffrendo ancora per questa perdita di possibilità.

Mi diverte tantissimo guardare cosa si inventano per sembrare empatici o usare quell'affermazione come un privilegio.

Mi diverte altrettanto usare formule convenzionali e condivise e pervertirle 
Sono giochi, per quando ho tempo di giocare.


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per apri porta io intendo una formula convenzionale formale che permette di passare oltre.
> (tipo il "c'era una volta" all'inizio delle favole)
> 
> Troncare un flusso preimpostato è per me divertente per vedere come se la aggiusta l'altro, quanto ci impiega a riprendere la sua narrazione, come prova a giocarsela anche facendo quel che dici di fare tu.
> ...


Certo. Ti ho capito
Io sottolineavo solo come una risposta del genere può ampliare il campo d'azione di chi ha usato il "come stai" come un rompighiaccio.
Sempre se è bravo a giocarsela e a non farsi spiazzare dalla risposta.

sul neretto...no..non riuscirei mai ad avere il coraggio di inventarmi una cosa del genere.
E nemmeno mi troverei nelle condizioni di dover gestire una risposta del genere perchè non mi permetterei mai di domandare a nessuna donna il perchè nn ha figli.  
Anzi, sull'argomento, una sola volta, tanti anni fa,  chiesi ad una amica rivista dopo mesi con un bel pancione di che mese fosse e la risposta, imbarazzatissima, fu: 
nessuno, sono semplicemente ingrassata molto.

Ecco, da allora mi sono tolto il vizio 

Ho amicizie femminili di vecchissima data e certe sono senza figli. Mai che io abbia chiesto il perchè.
E' evidente che vogliono ma hanno problemi. Lo si capisce da come guardano i figli degli altri.
Chiedere appagherebbe forse la ia curiosità sulla causa ma creerebbe in loro dolore ed imbarazzo.


----------



## ipazia (13 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Certo. Ti ho capito
> Io sottolineavo solo come una risposta del genere può ampliare il campo d'azione di chi ha usato il "come stai" come un rompighiaccio.
> Sempre se è bravo a giocarsela e a non farsi spiazzare dalla risposta.
> 
> ...


Lo amplia di sicuro, in quell'ampliamento per me ci sta il divertimento di osservatrice curiosa di risposte umane 
Io stavo sottolineando che l'ampliamento è dato dal modo in cui si risponde. Ed è quindi governabile dando una risposta piuttosto che un'altra.
Con un filo di occhio sull'interlocutore, si possono fare indagini interessanti.

Sono invenzioni...potrei dire nello stesso modo che sono stata rapita dagli alieni e mi sono fatta un giro turistico per la via lattea ed esser seria nel dirlo.
Non vedrei differenze.
Sono invenzioni.

In quel caso la risposta era stata sollecitata dalla persona che mi faceva la domanda: ho scelto la quesitone della malattia per i condizionamenti che secondo me quella persona patisce. E ci ho preso 

Avrei anche risposto sinceramente se la persona si fosse posta in modo onesto e più che altro consapevole dei suoi condizionamenti riguardo l'argomento.
Ma siccome la persona non era nè consapevole nè onesta nella sua domanda, ho deciso che non meritava la mia risposta e che l'avrei usata per un piccolo esperimento. Mi sono divertita!

Per inciso...per me non è un argomento sensibile, non desidero figli nè li ho mai desiderati.
Ma trovo molto fastidioso il tentativo di convincermi del fatto che sia una perdita, etc etc.

Quando trovo persone serene riguardo l'argomento figli, ne parlo molto volentieri.


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per inciso...per me non è un argomento sensibile, non desidero figli nè li ho mai desiderati.
> Ma trovo molto fastidioso il tentativo di convincermi del fatto che sia una perdita, etc etc.
> 
> Quando trovo persone serene riguardo l'argomento figli, ne parlo molto volentieri.


evito di parlarne proprio perchè so che vedono la mancanza come perdita, frustrazione.
Una sola di loro ostenta la cosa come scelta ma, da come e da quante volte lo dice per me cerca solo di autoconvincersi.
Sembra ai miei occhi la più frustrata di tutte.


----------



## ipazia (13 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> evito di parlarne proprio perchè so che vedono la mancanza come perdita, frustrazione.
> Una sola di loro *ostenta la cosa come scelta* ma, da come e da quante volte lo dice per me* cerca solo di autoconvincersi.*
> Sembra ai miei occhi la più frustrata di tutte.


La questione riproduttiva è complessa.
Non solo per la riproduzione in sè, ma anche per i ruoli che ne discendono.

Per le donne è un tasto parecchio sensibile.

Forse è frustrata anche dal fatto che come donna sei parecchio vessata socialmente quando dichiari di non desiderare figli.
E vessata anche intimamente.

La cosa più frustrante è la sensazione è di non esser "creduta". (semplificando, perchè lì dentro risuonano diverse immagini di donna ancora diffuse negli immaginari)
Nel senso che la maggior parte delle persone pensa esattamente il tuo grassetto  e ne esce un atteggiamento o evitante - che può anche andar bene se si riesce a non percepire l'evitamento, io per esempio lo percepisco nettamente - o addirittura condiscendente.

Io sto benedicendo il sopraggiunto superamento della soglia dei 40, in questo modo la taglio deviando sull'inadeguatezza a mio parere di aver figli superato un certo limite di età.

Mi ha sempre stupito, però, come l'ostentazione dei figli e dell'averne non venga letto come autoconvincimento.


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eviti di dirlo a prescindere, perché stai cedendo una informazione senza il consenso dell'interessata (tu nella fattispecie)
> 
> E stai cedendo una informazione relativa ALLA interessata.
> 
> ...


Probabilmente tu la vedi parecchio nell'ottica "da traditore" 
Non che non sia corretto quel che dici in linea di principio, ma è pur vera la parte in grassetto (accade e non è mai morto nessuno).

Io, più semplicemente, ho pensato che (essendo lui quello sposato, io non ho comunque nulla da nascondere, e alla fine chissenefrega, se il suo amico sa che era fuori con me....) oltre a bere un caffe e a fare quattro chiacchiere non volesse andare. Nemmeno subito l'ho pensato, ma dopo, mettendo insieme un pò di fatti.... Se ci pensi, anche l'invito a chiamarlo quando volevo in vacanza, ha più il suono di uno che deve passare il tempo, piuttosto che quello di chi ti vuole sentire in un momento per quanto "rubato". Succede quando non ce l'hai manco per le balle, di far qualcosa (in quel senso) con l'altra persona, e direi che è la spiegazione più plausibile tra tutte.


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Quindi per te esser rifiutata è che non ti venga dato quel che vorresti in cambio?
> 
> Come se le tue emozioni non avessero il sufficiente valore per essere riconosciute e quindi valutate degne della risposta che ha motivato il tuo metterle sul piatto?*
> 
> ...


Io non sono tipo da esporre troppo le mie emozioni. Non per forza devono risultare "indegne" quanto meno di una risposta (anche qui, ho abbastanza un percorso travagliato alle spalle in tema di dignità delle emozioni, come hai ricordato tu in altro 3D), ci mancherebbe. Cos'è il rifiuto per me: embé, un pò sì, capirai che io ti posso anche dire di trovarmi in estasi con te, ma se tu in risposta mi dici che ti fa piacere, ma che il tuo corrispondente dell'estasi è tenera simpatia, ebbene tutto questo è.... un mezzo rifiuto. Come sarà stato per il tuo tenerone (suppongo eh, da quanto ne hai scritto). Il tenerone POI avrà valutato che, anche riparametrando la relazione, sempre gli conveniva e gli piaceva relazionarsi con te.

Per me non c'è nemmeno bisogno di riparametrare la relazione, figurati.
Ma quello che voglio dire è che non è che non si arrivi da soli solo a cacciarsi la lingua in bocca (come dicevi sempre tu qualche giorno fa).
Non si arriva nemmeno da soli nelle condizioni di cacciarsi la lingua in bocca, a meno di farsi prendere da un raptus e sbattere letteralmente uno al muro. Non si arriva a condividere emozioni se non si è in due che si è iniziata la strada della condivisione (altrimenti, ovvio, posso certamente decidere di mettermi nuda davanti a lui.... questo è ciò che mi viene in testa. Uno streep).

Ho capito il tuo messaggio atto a farmi concentrare su di me, e non su di lui. ma mi è inevitabile guardare alle telefonate all'amico, all'assenza di argomenti personali (all'evitamento proprio, ma anche di altro eh, in vario modo), al tenore, nel tempo, delle nostre messaggiate (bellissime eh, da un punto di vista tecnico, ma nulla più). E via dicendo. Ebbene, davanti a questo lo streep mi passa la voglia di farlo, non so se è chiaro. Non lo faccio solo per me stessa, per vedermi muovere mentre tolgo i vestiti. Lo faccio anche per vedere il piacere complice dell'altro mentre lo faccio. E lo coinvolgo. Rende l'idea?


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nello scritto manca tutto il non verbale e il paraverbale che uso per compensare quando mi sembra di poter star dicendo cose che potrebbero andare a toccare aspetti sensibili.
> Poi so che mi conosci e sai l'intento...serviva a me riconfermarlo
> Grazie per l'accoglienza!
> 
> ...


Non gli ho fatto notare la cosa. Sul fastidio, la cosa che lì per lì mi ha infastidita è stato che lo abbia salutato per me (dicendogli proprio "sono qui con Foglia, _che ti saluta  )_, però, voglio dire, non ho dato particolari letture a questo episodio. Se non, a posteriori, che è un segno del fatto che non gli interesso al di fuori di un certo ambito.

Sì  : mi sto in effetti chiedendo perché mi sia risultato interessante uno così. Non so che dirti: per me è strafigo , difficile spiegarlo a parole. Su sta cosa ci rifletto un pò meglio


----------



## Skorpio (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Probabilmente tu la vedi parecchio nell'ottica "da traditore"
> Non che non sia corretto quel che dici in linea di principio, ma è pur vera la parte in grassetto (accade e non è mai morto nessuno).
> 
> Io, più semplicemente, ho pensato che (essendo lui quello sposato, io non ho comunque nulla da nascondere, e alla fine chissenefrega, se il suo amico sa che era fuori con me....) oltre a bere un caffe e a fare quattro chiacchiere non volesse andare. Nemmeno subito l'ho pensato, ma dopo, mettendo insieme un pò di fatti.... Se ci pensi, anche l'invito a chiamarlo quando volevo in vacanza, ha più il suono di uno che deve passare il tempo, piuttosto che quello di chi ti vuole sentire in un momento per quanto "rubato". Succede quando non ce l'hai manco per le balle, di far qualcosa (in quel senso) con l'altra persona, e direi che è la spiegazione più plausibile tra tutte.


Non c'entra nulla il tradimento né l'essere sposato o vedovo, c'entra secondo me la coscienza che si gestisce ANCHE uno spazio dell'altro, che potrebbe avere sensibilità diverse dalle nostre

Peraltro.. l'esempio mi viene anche troppo comodo, se ricordo che anche noi si è preso a suo tempo un semplice caffè, senza tradimento e senza brutture di altro genere

Però il riguardo di chiedermi se potevi parlare del NOSTRO caffè in un certo contesto, tu a suo tempo lo hai avuto.

E io ho apprezzato , molto

Che non vuol dire che se tu ne avessi parlato senza dirmi nulla, mi sarei buttato in fiume.

Il fatto è che tu vuoi proteggere questo sciabigotto.

E qui si aprirebbe una voragine infinita da esplorare , ma ora ho fame e vado a mangiare la pastasciutta


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh, in tasca non riesco, le lascio da un'altra parte  e chissà mai che un giorno servano. E' stato comunque un piacere averle riscoperte.
> 
> Per il resto sì.... è evidente che dicendole sortirei l'effetto di vederlo allontanare, ma avrebbe un prezzo. Non sono sicura del fatto che possa averne cura. Che possa anche decidere di non accoglierle "veramente" (sarà sicuramente, anzi è, un limite mio, trovare che non ci sia accoglienza laddove una bussi alla tua porta e dall'altra parte trovi uno che gliela apre, magari anche cordialmente, ma lei gli aveva chiesto di poter entrare, mentre di fatto se ne sta sull'uscio....), ma possa almeno immedesimarcisi. Cos'è più probabile? E' più probabile quello che hai detto anche tu, che probabilmente è ciò che farei anch'io, vale a dire ascoltare e poi decidere di non iniziare alcuna frequentazione. E.... in realtà, manco sono convinta che farebbe quello, sai? Magari se la sghignazzerebbe un pò con gli amici (vedi telefonata quel giorno al bar).
> 
> ...


Scusa eh, ma chiunque dica quella roba lì riceverebbe il due di picche, pure se ci fosse attrazione.
Perché tutta quella roba è da matta o da matto.
Se me lo dicesse un uomo che mi affascina, penserei che avere a che fare con un potenziale stalker!
Prima dicevi che era troppo dire “mi fa spuntare un sorriso vedere che mi hai scritto “ e adesso passi a quel carico li?
Ma tuo figlio dici “ti voglio bene” e “Sei bellissimo “ oppure “Sei il senso della mia vita. Tremo al pensiero che crescerai e ti farei una tua vita “? 
A nessuno si butta addosso un macigno.
Hai ingigantito una serie di emozioni per poter dire che sono incomunicabili.
E poi si distinguono benissimo i momenti diversi e non si sta lì tutto il tempo a pensare anche a chi amiamo, figuriamoci uno che conosci non intimamente e con il quale hai una relazione sessuale.
Hai altre paure e te la racconti.
Pero io non sono te e lo vedo benissimo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2021)

Poi una cosa carina tipo “sorrido quando vedo una tua notifica“ si dice per l’altro, per fargli piacere.
A me farebbe piacere pure se me lo dicesse Maurizio Costanzo (prototipo di uomo che mai considererei) perché è una comunicazione di apprezzamento. Mica significa “mi sono innamorata e se dici che a te non fa piacere (impossibile, visto che ti contatta lui) mi suicidio “ è solo una cosa carina.


----------



## Ulisse (13 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> La cosa più frustrante è la sensazione è di non esser "creduta"
> Nel senso che la maggior parte delle persone pensa esattamente il tuo grassetto


E non è un errore? Perche cercare l'accettazione da parte degli altri riguardo la propria motivazione?
Ma, tutto sommato, che ti frega degli altri?

Però, se un bimbo fa cadere una forchetta e sei subito pronta a dire che per fortuna tu non ne hai voluti.
Lo stesso disco parte se...
se devi andare via prima perchè il bimbo ha sonno,
se declini perchè il bimbo sta male,
se posticipi perchè hai la festa di compleannno del cuginetto...
se devi cambiarti perchè ti ha sporcato con il sugo..

Insomma, sembra trasparire che la tua libera scelta tanto libera non era.
Non è che lasci agli altri chissà quali altre alternative di pensiero.

Quando mi capita, io sono il tipo evitante. Nel senso che cerco proprio di defilarmi.
Non per chissà quale preconcetto o retaggio culturale made in sud.
Evito perchè semplicemente non mi interessa. Mi annoiano. 
Così come mi annoierebbe chi a tavola in pizzeria con gli amici si mettesse a spiegarmi come si fa un punto di ricamo sulla tovaglia della nonna.



ipazia ha detto:


> Mi ha sempre stupito, però, come l'ostentazione dei figli e dell'averne non venga letto come autoconvincimento


ma certo che si. 
Solo che passa più inosservato rispetto al caso opposto.
L'altro caso, fa solo più rumore...e da più succulenti motivi di pettegolezzo.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' l'uomo che c'è soltanto ad apertura di una parentesi, su cui non posso certo far nessun conto al momento di un bisogno, che magari partecipa alle mie condivisioni se può.  E' questo. Lo so eh, è sposato, ci mancherebbe. Sto solo dicendo che andare incontro a un sicuro due di picche, esponendo certe mie emozioni, a fronte di uno che al limite (proprio al limite) potrebbe valutare qualche scopata con me.... vabbé, no. Non mi è facile no.


Premetto che non riesco a leggere post troppo lunghi, per cui mi espongo a dire cose che potrebbero non c'entrare niente ma...
Nella vita bisogna accettare le sconfitte.
Di innamorarsi di chi ti usa.
Di buttarsi in un'impresa che può non riuscire.
Ma se questo accade è perché comunque ti sei mossa.
E muoversi è indispensabile se si vuole ottenere un risultato.
Io dico... Vada come vada.
Può anche piacerti stare single, crogiolarti nei sogni, può fare bene in un momento in cui non si reggono gli stress.
Lo si comprende e si rimanda, cercando di vivere ugualmente bene.
Ma se si vuole vivere l'amore, bisogna saper accettare le inevitabili sconfitte.
Perché è solo così che arriverà prima o poi qualcosa di importante.
Mettiti in gioco.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è paura (grassetto), è certezza. Data da fatti
> Ti faccio un esempio (questa volta contiene "se" che non ci sono  ).
> 
> Se con il milanese fossi arrivata a creare quel "crescendo" di conoscenza e piacere reciproco (non limitato a un argomento tecnico, che quello può essere uno spunto, ma - voglio dire - si va anche oltre  ) certe emozioni sarebbero saltate fuori.
> ...


Come tutti!
Non è vergogna, è paura.
Con le emozioni ti esponi, ed esponendoti temi di risultare debole agli altri.
Ti conosco: sei abbastanza attraente - sicuramente nella media per la tua età. 
Non ho dubbi quindi che tu possa piacere, anzi, ma se ti ritrai sempre te ne starai nell'angolino a vita.
Perché il problema non sei tu, che hai tutte le carte per far capitolare i due tipi in questione, ma cosa comunichi.


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla il tradimento né l'essere sposato o vedovo, c'entra secondo me la coscienza che si gestisce ANCHE uno spazio dell'altro, che potrebbe avere sensibilità diverse dalle nostre
> 
> Peraltro.. l'esempio mi viene anche troppo comodo, se ricordo che anche noi si è preso a suo tempo un semplice caffè, senza tradimento e senza brutture di altro genere
> 
> ...


Ma l'ho capito, e appunto perché non è comunque una roba da considerarsi chissà quanto "grave" che non necessita di "difese", o che altro.
Solo (almeno, a me arriva così, e lasciando perdere se ha fatto o meno battute, più o meno indotte con l'amico, non ho ascoltato) da questo mi giunge un indizio sul fatto che a costui freghi niente di una eventuale relazione sentimentale (con la sottoscritta, per lo meno). Tutto qui (non è certo poco, ma non è una roba per cui vederlo come "uno sciabigotto" ). Probabilmente avrei dovuto cogliere PRIMA questo segnale ed evitare la partenza in testa di tante altre pippe mentali. Calcola anche questa cosa: il "posto" che frequenta(va) molto verosimilmente lo conosce anche la moglie (nel senso che saprà che lo frequentava. E il problema più che altro è suo: ebbene, non mi ha mai detto di tenere per me le nostre uscite. Eppure ripeto: basta che la moglie legga che può sapere, e lei certamente sapeva dove andare a leggere. Questo mi fa capire come non volesse altre "possibilità" da quelle uscite. Non è la prova lampante, ma comunque è un elemento che aggiunto agli altri fa la prova. Non può che dispiacermi, ma di lì a dirlo "colpevole" di mancanze nei miei confronti, ne passa. Sicuramente  nel dirlo all'amico senza interpellarmi ha compiuto una leggerezza, ma appunto stava pensando (e questa leggerezza ne è un pò la conferma) a un caffé con un'amica, non certo a un appuntamento con altre finalità. E letto in questo modo, si spiega perché davanti alla telefonata dell'amico non abbia avuto la benché minima remora. Poi d'accordo con te: non poteva sapere i miei rapporti con altri conoscenti, comuni e non. Ragion per cui io avrei potuto avere (in teoria) una relazione con Tizio, comune conoscente, avere nascosto il caffé a Tizio, e trovarmi che tizio lo venisse a sapere (venisse a sapere più che altro che gli ho taciuto un appuntamento) perché glielo aveva spettegolato l'amico. Questo sì, ovviamente può capitare all'interno di community più o meno ristretta dove si finisce con il conoscersi più o meno tutti, almeno via eternit. Che ti devo dire? Fortunatamente non è stato il mio caso....
Ad ogni buon conto, il tipo decisamente non è interessato.


----------



## Lostris (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Premetto che non riesco a leggere post troppo lunghi, per cui mi espongo a dire cose che potrebbero non c'entrare niente ma...
> Nella vita bisogna accettare le sconfitte.
> Di innamorarsi di chi ti usa.
> Di buttarsi in un'impresa che può non riuscire.
> ...


Specchio riflesso.... si può dire?


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Scusa eh, ma chiunque dica quella roba lì riceverebbe il due di picche, pure se ci fosse attrazione.*
> Perché tutta quella roba è da matta o da matto.
> Se me lo dicesse un uomo che mi affascina, penserei che avere a che fare con un potenziale stalker!
> Prima dicevi che era troppo dire “mi fa spuntare un sorriso vedere che mi hai scritto “ e adesso passi a quel carico li?
> ...


Infatti "quella roba lì"  la tengo per me. So benissimo che è "un carico da novanta". Ma che poi comunque, dire ad uno che lo vorresti il più possibile vicino (o che persino andresti anche a qualcosa di noioso pur di stragli vicino), quando c'è attrazione (per giunta non "applicata" ) non credo che sia tanto fuori dalla norma. Mica per niente mi piace un casino, eh. Poi è chiaro che le emozioni sono ingigantite dal fatto che non hanno trovato una corrispondenza. C'è chi reagisce come me, c'è chi tende a "smontare" tutto (e beato che ci riesce eh, mica no), c'è chi evita di provarle.
Sicuramente sto cercando di pensarlo il meno possibile (anche se ora sono qui a parlarvene ancora).
E sicuramente la realizzazione di questa relazione (che non c'è stata) avrebbe portato a un ridimensionamento (una applicazione nel reale) di queste emozioni. Per esempio (tematica toccata da @ipazia ): io sono un pò claustrofobica, nel senso che ho proprio bisogno di un certo mio spazio e guai a chi me lo tocca (il mio matrimonio questi strascichi li ha lasciati). Per cui è evidente che nella pratica (verosimilmente, almeno  ) non ci starei appiccicata ogni minuto (anche perché lo troverei appiccicato sempre a me) e che le cose "si aggiusterebbero" un pò. Purtroppo essendo invece stata una storia che ha viaggiato nell'iperspazio della mia mente, tutto si è ingigantito. Lo so. Però è così. Te pensa lo "smacco" che ne ho, proprio io, che la razionalità davanti a tutto 
Mica per nulla comunque lo sto evitando.
Ragazzi: comunque non sono "un'orca"  , nemmeno in termini espressivi. Nel senso, è vero che fatico ad esprimere le mie emozioni, però non è che (ovviamente se mi sento a mio agio in un contesto) non mi possa scappare un complimento a un uomo, piuttosto che un sono contenta quando mi scrivi, o roba simile . E' che sinceramente se dall'altra parte ho uno che non appena gli scrivo qualcosa di minimamente personale (o cha lascia spazio a discorsi più personali) mi risponde con uno smiley (o un pollice su), eh vabbé.... anche vaffanbagno


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Come tutti!
> Non è vergogna, è paura.
> Con le emozioni ti esponi, ed esponendoti temi di risultare debole agli altri.
> Ti conosco: sei abbastanza attraente - sicuramente nella media per la tua età.
> ...


Il punto non è "beccarne uno" (poi sul discorso dell'estetica come "movente" non so che dirti , se ne era già parlato, e forse è un discorso che fate più voi maschi di noi ). Per dire, il milanese (che per me è un gran figo) in realtà risponde ben pochino ai miei parametri estetici. Mi sono proprio accorta che (magari da ragazza un pò di più senz'altro) ora non li guardo proprio più (ovvio, ci deve essere "quel minimo" di piacere anche estetico, ma è davvero minimo). Per dire, non è quello "che fa" 

Non è che "mi ritraggo", è che (aggiungo PURTROPPO) è difficile che provi quel tipo di interesse con molti. E non è questione di nascondere le emozioni: le emozioni le tiro fuori se mi trovo davanti qualcuno che a sua volta si espone con me. Non riesco a farlo se vedo che uno rimane "a zero", non so come dire. In alcuni (come dici tu) ci conosciamo, qui dentro. Non mi sembra che io abbia problemi a raccontarmi, e nemmeno a raccontare certe emozioni. Ti garantisco che anche in contatti a due (che sia un amico o che sia un uomo da conoscere, o un'amica, anche) non è che sia un robot, non mi esponga, resti in un angolo, o che altro. Perché mi sia piaciuto uno che.... "io sono qui" (disponibilissimo ad incontrarti, ma tanto non se ne fa niente) è un'altra bella domanda. Ovviamente quando l'ho conosciuto credevo fosse diverso, il senso di un certo suo "farsi avanti".
Poi guarda, oramai sto proprio "scoglionata", per cui mi passa anche un pò la voglia di indagare. Che ti devo dire? Prima o poi ce ne sarà uno che mi piace e che ci sta.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma l'ho capito, e appunto perché non è comunque una roba da considerarsi chissà quanto "grave" che non necessita di "difese", o che altro.
> Solo (almeno, a me arriva così, e lasciando perdere se ha fatto o meno battute, più o meno indotte con l'amico, non ho ascoltato) da questo mi giunge un indizio sul fatto che a costui freghi niente di una eventuale relazione sentimentale (con la sottoscritta, per lo meno). Tutto qui (non è certo poco, ma non è una roba per cui vederlo come "uno sciabigotto" ). Probabilmente avrei dovuto cogliere PRIMA questo segnale ed evitare la partenza in testa di tante altre pippe mentali. Calcola anche questa cosa: il "posto" che frequenta(va) molto verosimilmente lo conosce anche la moglie (nel senso che saprà che lo frequentava. E il problema più che altro è suo: ebbene, non mi ha mai detto di tenere per me le nostre uscite. Eppure ripeto: basta che la moglie legga che può sapere, e lei certamente sapeva dove andare a leggere. Questo mi fa capire come non volesse altre "possibilità" da quelle uscite. Non è la prova lampante, ma comunque è un elemento che aggiunto agli altri fa la prova. Non può che dispiacermi, ma di lì a dirlo "colpevole" di mancanze nei miei confronti, ne passa. Sicuramente  nel dirlo all'amico senza interpellarmi ha compiuto una leggerezza, ma appunto stava pensando (e questa leggerezza ne è un pò la conferma) a un caffé con un'amica, non certo a un appuntamento con altre finalità. E letto in questo modo, si spiega perché davanti alla telefonata dell'amico non abbia avuto la benché minima remora. Poi d'accordo con te: non poteva sapere i miei rapporti con altri conoscenti, comuni e non. Ragion per cui io avrei potuto avere (in teoria) una relazione con Tizio, comune conoscente, avere nascosto il caffé a Tizio, e trovarmi che tizio lo venisse a sapere (venisse a sapere più che altro che gli ho taciuto un appuntamento) perché glielo aveva spettegolato l'amico. Questo sì, ovviamente può capitare all'interno di community più o meno ristretta dove si finisce con il conoscersi più o meno tutti, almeno via eternit. Che ti devo dire? Fortunatamente non è stato il mio caso....
> Ad ogni buon conto, il tipo decisamente non è interessato.


Ma non dico che il suo atteggiamento di quel tempo ha prodotto conseguenze gravi.

Dico che il suo atteggiamento ha connotazioni che definiscono un po' di cose.

Per chi le vuole obiettivamente considerare, uscendo dalla valutazione di apprezzamento a tutti i costi, che quella si, discende direttamente dalle proprie intenzioni (d'altronde mi piace un sacco, per cui trovo il modo e la maniera di vederlo bravo a prescindere)

E questo, indipendentemente dalle intenzioni o approcci rispetto a quell'incontro.


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non dico che il suo atteggiamento di quel tempo ha prodotto conseguenze gravi.
> 
> *Dico che il suo atteggiamento ha connotazioni che definiscono un po' di cose.*
> 
> ...


Ho capito ciò che dici. Per me, fondamentalmente il suo atteggiamento definisce un disinteresse verso un certo tipo di relazione. Poi ok, avrei preferito che avesse evitato di chiamarmi in causa, ma non è una roba che ha urtato più di tanto la mia sensibilità. Un pò di più la battuta che quasi certamente è partita all'amico, però ripeto, non l'ho sentita quindi non so dire cosa gli abbia detto.


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quanto al "come stai"...io lo percepisco come un muro denso di aspettative non dichiarate. Mi fa sentire oppressa.
> 
> Sono in grado di raccontarmi. E sono in grado di farlo con chi desidero farlo.
> 
> ...


Riprendo il discorso dei bisogni, perché mi rendo conto di essere "sbaricentrata" (anche solo a dire che avrei avuto bisogno che lui fosse più, come dire, "intraprendente", mi rendo conto che sposto come al solito il focus su di lui, e non su di me).
Allora, la mia confusione nasce credo dal fatto che i miei bisogni son tanti. Sono anni che oramai non ho più una persona dell'altro sesso con cui rapportarmi quale "esponente" di una connotazione appunto di genere. Da femmina. Questa - diciamo mancanza - ha portato con sé il desiderio di soddisfazione, di un pò di bisogni. E comporta che - una volta trovato uno che mi piace come maschio - abbia (sfiorando appunto il tema del desiderio) il forte desiderio, l'aspettativa, che ciò che sento venga convogliato in un pari sentire rivolto a me. D'accordo che le emozioni, filtrate dalla propria esperienza, fanno sortire sentimenti a volte diversi. Ecco, il mio desiderio è ovviamente quello che ne sortisca  di simili, e non nego che il fatto che se non sia così ingeneri in me frustrazione. Il bisogno con lui: dato che lo apprezzo per la sua intelligenza (secondo me straordinaria) immagino che ciò compensi (sto scherzando ora, ma nemmeno troppo  ) la mia NON intelligenza. Scherzi a parte (che mi ritengo una persona normodotata) è una persona che non trovo mai banale, mai scontata, intelligentissima. E penso di avere voglia di quello. Come avevo detto, conoscerlo è stata per me un pò una sorta di "sfida": non mi stava nemmeno un pò simpatico, e anzi posso dire che mi stava un bel pò sulle balle. Cambiare idea, su una persona, è stata un'esperienza al contempo irritante (all'inizio: ma come osa anche solo avvicinarsi questo qui ????) e poi invitante. Credo che il bisogno della scoperta dell'altro (scoprendolo una persona molto intelligente) la abbia fatta da padrone 

Poi da cosa nasce cosa, e da bisogno spesso bisogno. Da scoprire, dentro di sé. Mi sarebbe piaciuto "scoprirlo" 
Purtroppo non è stata cosa, comunque va bene anche così, per ciò che ha comunque smosso.
E' un discorso "in fieri", comunque, questo


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Infatti "quella roba lì"  la tengo per me. So benissimo che è "un carico da novanta". Ma che poi comunque, dire ad uno che lo vorresti il più possibile vicino (o che persino andresti anche a qualcosa di noioso pur di stragli vicino), quando c'è attrazione (per giunta non "applicata" ) non credo che sia tanto fuori dalla norma. Mica per niente mi piace un casino, eh. Poi è chiaro che le emozioni sono ingigantite dal fatto che non hanno trovato una corrispondenza. C'è chi reagisce come me, c'è chi tende a "smontare" tutto (e beato che ci riesce eh, mica no), c'è chi evita di provarle.
> Sicuramente sto cercando di pensarlo il meno possibile (anche se ora sono qui a parlarvene ancora).
> E sicuramente la realizzazione di questa relazione (che non c'è stata) avrebbe portato a un ridimensionamento (una applicazione nel reale) di queste emozioni. Per esempio (tematica toccata da @ipazia ): io sono un pò claustrofobica, nel senso che ho proprio bisogno di un certo mio spazio e guai a chi me lo tocca (il mio matrimonio questi strascichi li ha lasciati). Per cui è evidente che nella pratica (verosimilmente, almeno  ) non ci starei appiccicata ogni minuto (anche perché lo troverei appiccicato sempre a me) e che le cose "si aggiusterebbero" un pò. Purtroppo essendo invece stata una storia che ha viaggiato nell'iperspazio della mia mente, tutto si è ingigantito. Lo so. Però è così. Te pensa lo "smacco" che ne ho, proprio io, che la razionalità davanti a tutto
> Mica per nulla comunque lo sto evitando.
> Ragazzi: comunque non sono "un'orca"  , nemmeno in termini espressivi. Nel senso, è vero che fatico ad esprimere le mie emozioni, però non è che (ovviamente se mi sento a mio agio in un contesto) non mi possa scappare un complimento a un uomo, piuttosto che un sono contenta quando mi scrivi, o roba simile . E' che sinceramente se dall'altra parte ho uno che non appena gli scrivo qualcosa di minimamente personale (o cha lascia spazio a discorsi più personali) mi risponde con uno smiley (o un pollice su), eh vabbé.... anche vaffanbagno


Scrivi in un post successivo  che parli di lui.
Col cavolo, parli sempre di te e di ciò che lui dovrebbe fare per far sentire te a tuo agio.
Ma (mi ripeto, ma perché non mi hai capita) le cose si dicono anche per l’altro. Era questo il senso di dire “una cosa carina”. Se tu sei talmente concentrata su di te dal non dire la benché minima cosa carina (non una dichiarazione d’amore o di attrazione che comunque scarica un peso) perché pensi cosa possa poi ricevere tu e cosa guadagnarci o perderci, è ovvio che non farai mai niente.
Per me è proprio il contrario di non avere il baricentro. Tu ce l’hai tutto su di te. Egocentrata al punto da non dare nulla di nulla.
Hai mai pensato a cosa darebbe a lui piacere?


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Specchio riflesso.... si può dire?


Uhm... non sono single.
Essere sposati e genitori comporta altre riflessioni.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il punto non è "beccarne uno" (poi sul discorso dell'estetica come "movente" non so che dirti , se ne era già parlato, e forse è un discorso che fate più voi maschi di noi ). Per dire, il milanese (che per me è un gran figo) in realtà risponde ben pochino ai miei parametri estetici. Mi sono proprio accorta che (magari da ragazza un pò di più senz'altro) ora non li guardo proprio più (ovvio, ci deve essere "quel minimo" di piacere anche estetico, ma è davvero minimo). Per dire, non è quello "che fa"
> 
> Non è che "mi ritraggo", è che (aggiungo PURTROPPO) è difficile che provi quel tipo di interesse con molti. E non è questione di nascondere le emozioni: le emozioni le tiro fuori se mi trovo davanti qualcuno che a sua volta si espone con me. Non riesco a farlo se vedo che uno rimane "a zero", non so come dire. In alcuni (come dici tu) ci conosciamo, qui dentro. Non mi sembra che io abbia problemi a raccontarmi, e nemmeno a raccontare certe emozioni. Ti garantisco che anche in contatti a due (che sia un amico o che sia un uomo da conoscere, o un'amica, anche) non è che sia un robot, non mi esponga, resti in un angolo, o che altro. Perché mi sia piaciuto uno che.... "io sono qui" (disponibilissimo ad incontrarti, ma tanto non se ne fa niente) è un'altra bella domanda. Ovviamente quando l'ho conosciuto credevo fosse diverso, il senso di un certo suo "farsi avanti".
> Poi guarda, oramai sto proprio "scoglionata", per cui mi passa anche un pò la voglia di indagare. Che ti devo dire? Prima o poi ce ne sarà uno che mi piace e che ci sta.


E'... la normalità.
Così va per tutti.
Il difficile è incontrarsi tra persone che si piacciono vicendevolmente.
Bisognerebbe avere la capacità di non prolungare troppo tempo un rapporto in una certa direzione quando non è quella giusta, però anch'io l'ho fatto in passato.
Ti piace una e quella rimane anche quando non ce n'è.
Razionalmente è un errore, poi emotivamente ci si ricasca puntualmente. Son due aree diverse del nostro cervello.
L'attrazione segue la parte istintuale.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Riprendo il discorso dei bisogni, perché mi rendo conto di essere "sbaricentrata" (anche solo a dire che avrei avuto bisogno che lui fosse più, come dire, "intraprendente", mi rendo conto che sposto come al solito il focus su di lui, e non su di me).
> Allora, la mia confusione nasce credo dal fatto che i miei bisogni son tanti. Sono anni che oramai non ho più una persona dell'altro sesso con cui rapportarmi quale "esponente" di una connotazione appunto di genere. Da femmina. Questa - diciamo mancanza - ha portato con sé il desiderio di soddisfazione, di un pò di bisogni. E comporta che - una volta trovato uno che mi piace come maschio - abbia (sfiorando appunto il tema del desiderio) il forte desiderio, l'aspettativa, che ciò che sento venga convogliato in un pari sentire rivolto a me. D'accordo che le emozioni, filtrate dalla propria esperienza, fanno sortire sentimenti a volte diversi. Ecco, il mio desiderio è ovviamente quello che ne sortisca  di simili, e non nego che il fatto che se non sia così ingeneri in me frustrazione. Il bisogno con lui: dato che lo apprezzo per la sua intelligenza (secondo me straordinaria) immagino che ciò compensi (sto scherzando ora, ma nemmeno troppo  ) la mia NON intelligenza. Scherzi a parte (che mi ritengo una persona normodotata) è una persona che non trovo mai banale, mai scontata, intelligentissima. E penso di avere voglia di quello. Come avevo detto, conoscerlo è stata per me un pò una sorta di "sfida": non mi stava nemmeno un pò simpatico, e anzi posso dire che mi stava un bel pò sulle balle. Cambiare idea, su una persona, è stata un'esperienza al contempo irritante (all'inizio: ma come osa anche solo avvicinarsi questo qui ????) e poi invitante. Credo che il bisogno della scoperta dell'altro (scoprendolo una persona molto intelligente) la abbia fatta da padrone
> 
> Poi da cosa nasce cosa, e da bisogno spesso bisogno. Da scoprire, dentro di sé. Mi sarebbe piaciuto "scoprirlo"
> ...


Il rapportarsi con un altro riguarda sempre e costantemente la soddisfazione dei propri bisogni.
Prima ancora che l'amore, son essi a determinare il modo in cui sfocerà la relazione.
Nulla di male, quindi. Ne hai preso atto, è corretto.
Pensi che noi uomini si sia diversi?
Forse la componente sessuale per noi è leggermente preponderante, però nel momento in cui si parla di relazione, e quindi di un rapporto più articolato, un po' di paletti li si mette.


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivi in un post successivo  che parli di lui.
> Col cavolo, parli sempre di te e di ciò che lui dovrebbe fare per far sentire te a tuo agio.
> Ma (mi ripeto, ma perché non mi hai capita) le cose si dicono anche per l’altro. Era questo il senso di dire “una cosa carina”. Se tu sei talmente concentrata su di te dal non dire la benché minima cosa carina (non una dichiarazione d’amore o di attrazione che comunque scarica un peso) perché pensi cosa possa poi ricevere tu e cosa guadagnarci o perderci, è ovvio che non farai mai niente.
> Per me è proprio il contrario di non avere il baricentro. Tu ce l’hai tutto su di te. Egocentrata al punto da non dare nulla di nulla.
> *Hai mai pensato a cosa darebbe a lui piacere?*


Sulla domanda: come faccio, se non mi dà spazio?

Sul resto no: parlando di lui in effetti mi sbaricentro, e parecchio. In una relazione io credo che ognuno dovrebbe fare "la propria parte". Allora: io non me la sento di entrare su cosa personalmente sento per lui, e questo (oltre alle mie difficoltà) perché - anche partendo dal "piccolo" - non trovo spazio. Poi tutto si può fare eh, al limite posso prendere il telefono, sentirlo, e dirgli "ehilà, sai che mi piaci"? Magari il suo ego ne sarà gratificato, magari mi piglierà per la povera scema, magari se la riderà e basta, magari si dirà "speriamo che questa non mi crei casini". Io in realtà NON SO cosa possa fargli piacere. Non lo so. Di sicuro (tu sai anche un pò meglio il contesto  ) gli fa piacere ricevere complimenti (a me per dire imbarazzano, tant'è che siamo molto diversi). Ma stare baricentrata, secondo me, è appunto ascoltare quello che torna a me, della nostra comunicazione. Ma se poi (con i miei modi, che ovviamente saranno differenti dai suoi) provo a far breccia in qualche argomento che offre spunti per parlare di sé, lui prende e mi blocca.... non so, devo pensare che voglia evitare di farmi parlare di me?  In ogni caso no buono, così. Io a un certo punto mi stanco anche di dirgli quanto è bravo, cosa che per carità, penso gli faccia piacere, ma non siamo comunque nel contesto di un convegno scientifico o che altro. Ciò che è legato al personale, è evidente che non gli faccia piacere. E insomma.... ad un certo punto passa anche a me. Sconfitta. Caput.


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E'... la normalità.
> Così va per tutti.
> Il difficile è incontrarsi tra persone che si piacciono vicendevolmente.
> *Bisognerebbe avere la capacità di non prolungare troppo tempo un rapporto in una certa direzione quando non è quella giusta*, però anch'io l'ho fatto in passato.
> ...


Si, è vero. Se poi per parte tua (che sei sposato, e che alla fine non hai poi così voglia di tradire) ci può pure stare, per me che sono single alla lunga incaponirsi su una persona che non desidera una relazione con me diventa deleterio.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si, è vero. Se poi per parte tua (che sei sposato, e che alla fine non hai poi così voglia di tradire) ci può pure stare, per me che sono single alla lunga *incaponirsi su una persona che non desidera una relazione con me diventa deleterio.*


Sì.
Personalmente io non amo raccontare balle, per cui tradire è per me uno stress.
Comunque è facile a dirsi, meno a farsi, e lo capisco.


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il rapportarsi con un altro riguarda sempre e costantemente la soddisfazione dei propri bisogni.
> Prima ancora che l'amore, son essi a determinare il modo in cui sfocerà la relazione.
> Nulla di male, quindi. Ne hai preso atto, è corretto.
> Pensi che noi uomini si sia diversi?
> Forse la componente sessuale per noi è leggermente preponderante, però nel momento in cui si parla di relazione, e quindi di un rapporto più articolato, un po' di paletti li si mette.


Mah.... Relazione è un qualcosa che mette in contatto due o più individui. Quindi che sia per una trombata e via, che sia una storia che va avanti per la vita, o che sia qualche via di mezzo, sempre si parla di relazioni. Sulle vostre modalità relazionali, non saprei. Uno sposato (ma anche una sposata) che si guarda fuori, secondo te (generalizzando ovviamente un pò) cosa cerca? L'incontro con la diversità, l'evasione, la soddisfazione sessuale....   
Non lo so: è ovvio che se hai sotto mano le "casistiche" di uomini sposati, ti direi che una buona percentuale oscilla tra l'evasione e la soddisfazione sessuale, penso abbastanza ugualmente anche le donne che restano ban attaccate al loro matrimonio, forse con più preponderanza per "la novità"  , il mettere un qualcosa di diverso e sipido nel piatto del quotidiano, non so come dire. Credo che sia più un bisogno di spezzare certe catene di quotidianità, certe routine. Per voi maschi (generalmente più pigri) forse prevale più l'aspetto della soddisfazione dell'istinto.... "animalo", credo che una gran parte di chi cerca fuori (tra i maschi) vi sia proprio portata dal fatto di non ritenere bastante il sesso in casa, piuttosto che dalla voglia di uscire dai binari del quotidiano (cosa che forse prevale nel genere femminile). Non so però eh, non vorrei banalizzare (troppo) l'argomento....


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah.... Relazione è un qualcosa che mette in contatto due o più individui. Quindi che sia per una trombata e via, che sia una storia che va avanti per la vita, o che sia qualche via di mezzo, sempre si parla di relazioni. Sulle vostre modalità relazionali, non saprei. Uno sposato (ma anche una sposata) che si guarda fuori, secondo te (generalizzando ovviamente un pò) cosa cerca? L'incontro con la diversità, l'evasione, la soddisfazione sessuale....
> Non lo so: è ovvio che se hai sotto mano le "casistiche" di uomini sposati, ti direi che una buona percentuale oscilla tra l'evasione e la soddisfazione sessuale, penso abbastanza ugualmente anche le donne che restano ban attaccate al loro matrimonio, forse con più preponderanza per "la novità"  , il mettere un qualcosa di diverso e sipido nel piatto del quotidiano, non so come dire. Credo che sia più un bisogno di spezzare certe catene di quotidianità, certe routine. Per voi maschi (generalmente più pigri) forse prevale più l'aspetto della soddisfazione dell'istinto.... "animalo", credo che una gran parte di chi cerca fuori (tra i maschi) vi sia proprio portata dal fatto di non ritenere bastante il sesso in casa, piuttosto che dalla voglia di uscire dai binari del quotidiano (cosa che forse prevale nel genere femminile). Non so però eh, non vorrei banalizzare (troppo) l'argomento....


Credo sia anche più di così.
Se mi piace una donna, ne sono attratto comunque:  anche facendo del buon sesso in casa, la voglia di fare sesso anche con lei mi viene.
A me frena quello che ho scritto prima.


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Personalmente io non amo raccontare balle, per cui tradire è per me uno stress.
> Comunque è facile a dirsi, meno a farsi, e lo capisco.


Il trucco starebbe nel riuscire a pensare meno. Sarei già a metà dell'opera, ed è comunque in quella direzione che devo andare. Se mi rileggo, pare che stia facendo chissà quali valutazioni su chissà quale persona che vada a ricoprire chissà quale spazio nella mia vita. In realtà si tratta dii conoscere uno, verificare se piace, verificare la corrispondenza. E se non c'è farsene subito una ragione, mica stare mesi a pontificarci sopra. Peccato che l'uno non valga l'altro, invidio (per certi versi) chi la pensa in questo modo. Si risparmia un sacco di fatica, riesce ad essere contento, capita che ti lasci? Avanti il prossimo.... Ma non so come dire, per me non sarebbero "soddisfazioni". Non è un giudizio, è proprio un fattore caratteriale.


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Credo sia anche più di così.
> Se mi piace una donna, ne sono attratto comunque:  anche facendo del buon sesso in casa, la voglia di fare sesso anche con lei mi viene.
> A me frena quello che ho scritto prima.


Anche perché tu sei sgamabilissimo, purtroppo per te , credo che te lo si leggerebbe in faccia all'istante o giù di lì. Quindi a meno di non voler sgamare (e quindi fregarsene) è abbastanza appurato che per te sarebbe una strada in salita. Sono modi di essere.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Il trucco starebbe nel riuscire a pensare meno*.


Esatto.
Diciamolo anche: sei una donna. Sei abbastanza abituata come la maggior parte delle donne a essere oggetto di domanda, non a farla tu.
Non è facile mettersi dalla parte opposta, ovvero proporsi in maniera attiva, uscendo da stereotipi introiettati.
Io trovo molto seducente una donna che si propone, ma non è una valutazione comune a tutti. Siamo abituati a certe dinamiche che è difficile uscire dagli schemi.


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Diciamolo anche: sei una donna. Sei abbastanza abituata come la maggior parte delle donne a essere oggetto di domanda, non a farla tu.
> Non è facile mettersi dalla parte opposta, ovvero proporsi in maniera attiva, uscendo da stereotipi introiettati.
> Io trovo molto seducente una donna che si propone, ma non è una valutazione comune a tutti. Siamo abituati a certe dinamiche che è difficile uscire dagli schemi.


Ma è capitato che abbia preso io l'iniziativa (proprio quella di baciare qualcuno). O altre volte è partito da entrambi. Comunque vero che in quanto donna, un pò credo che una certa iniziativa sia preferibile provenga da voi, ma io comunque penso che prima di parlare di iniziativa debba esserci lo "spazio" perché ci possa essere, qualle iniziativa. Senz'altro gli uomini sono più abituati ai due di picche, eccetera eccetera, sicuramente la prendono in maniera più "sportiva", in parte sì, lo penso. Comunque anche dove ho preso l'iniziativa, dall'altra parte avevo visto apertura. Una volta mi è capitato senza che ci fosse quella apertura, ho in mente gli occhi impauriti di lui e.... mi viene da ridere ancora adesso, ma al tempo il mio ego subì una sconfitta   , tutto sommato molto relativa


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche perché tu sei sgamabilissimo, purtroppo per te , credo che te lo si leggerebbe in faccia all'istante o giù di lì. Quindi a meno di non voler sgamare (e quindi fregarsene) è abbastanza appurato che per te sarebbe una strada in salita. Sono modi di essere.


Nessuno è sgamabilissimo se non vuole esserlo. 
Qualcuno è sgamabile perché fa di tutto per esserlo
Poi c’è la sfiga. E quella può colpire tutti


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno è sgamabilissimo se non vuole esserlo.
> Qualcuno è sgamabile perché fa di tutto per esserlo
> Poi c’è la sfiga. E quella può colpire tutti


Gran parte della sgamabilità dipende dal partner.
Ho alcune conoscenze che hanno amanti alla luce del sole. Lo sanno tutti, tranne il marito.
Se uno è tonto, ingenuo, fiducioso, insomma un po' coglione, non vedrà neppure l'evidenza.
Se uno è sgamato ti becca subito.
Poi ci sono anche quelli che non gliene frega niente di vedere perché... perché hanno le loro ragioni, ogni volta diverse.


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno è sgamabilissimo se non vuole esserlo.
> Qualcuno è sgamabile perché fa di tutto per esserlo
> Poi c’è la sfiga. E quella può colpire tutti


Vero in parte. Ad esempio, se danny raccontasse qui di un suo tradimento, "perché tanto la moglie (pur sapendo di questo posto) non legge", sarebbe sgamabilissimo volendolo essere. Però non so come dire.... penso davvero che esista chi non ci sia portato. Perché devi lasciarti alle spalle un pò di sensi di colpa. Ivi compreso quello che si risveglierebbe in caso di litigate in casa, anche verso la figlia che queste cose suo malgrado le subisce. E danny non ha una moglie troppo portata a farsi un bell'esame di autocoscienza. O accetti poi di vivere l'inferno in casa, oppure ti orienti verso la separazione. Lo vedi portato per queste scelte? Un tradimento non è fondamentalmente sgamabile da chi non lo vuole vedere. E dipende dalle abitudini cha hai dato in casa. Nel suo discorso personale, non entro più (perché ci siamo entrati milioni di volte), a meno che lui non voglia e non chieda un confronto. Sta di fatto che, per come lo conosco, avrebbe parecchi sensi di colpa. Giustificati? Ingiustificati? Assurdi? Per me sarebbero assurdi, però capisco chi decide di restare in un matrimonio, e di non voler per così dire, peggiorare le cose. Perché le balle hanno un duplice aspetto. Vanno sapute dire, e dall'altra parte occorre anche probabilmente avere chi non se ne frega niente che gli vengano raccontate. La moglie di danny, se non è scema (ed è tutt'altro) può ben immaginare che, dati i pregressi e (soprattutto) la sua disponibilità verso il marito, questo possa avere la tentazione di evadere. Quindi le antenne le ha dritte eccome. Se a tutto questo aggiungi che lui a dire una balla avrebbe (secondo me) l'espressione di chi è colpevole lontano un miglio....


----------



## Skorpio (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me, fondamentalmente il suo atteggiamento definisce un disinteresse verso un certo tipo di relazione.


Ecco.. per me definisce sciabigottaggine INDIPENDENTEMENTE dal tipo di relazione.

Uno sciabigotto che alla fine può risultare pure spiritoso, nella sua goffaggine

Ma se invece davvero fosse come dici tu..


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Gran parte della sgamabilità dipende dal partner.
> Ho alcune conoscenze che hanno amanti alla luce del sole. Lo sanno tutti, tranne il marito.
> Se uno è tonto, ingenuo, fiducioso, insomma un po' coglione, non vedrà neppure l'evidenza.
> Se uno è sgamato ti becca subito.
> Poi ci sono anche quelli che non gliene frega niente di vedere perché... perché hanno le loro ragioni, ogni volta diverse.


Be direi che non è sempre così, anzi 
Dipende molto dal comportamento del traditore. 
Certo che davanti a un comportamento evidente se uno ignora avrà le sue ragioni per farlo.
Dipende anche molto dal rapporto che si è creato con il partner. 
Se hai un tappeto di simbiosi e dipendenza ovvio che diventi sgamabili ma il problema sta a monte in quel caso


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vero in parte. Ad esempio, se danny raccontasse qui di un suo tradimento, "perché tanto la moglie (pur sapendo di questo posto) non legge", sarebbe sgamabilissimo volendolo essere. Però non so come dire.... penso davvero che esista chi non ci sia portato. Perché devi lasciarti alle spalle un pò di sensi di colpa. Ivi compreso quello che si risveglierebbe in caso di litigate in casa, anche verso la figlia che queste cose suo malgrado le subisce. E danny non ha una moglie troppo portata a farsi un bell'esame di autocoscienza. O accetti poi di vivere l'inferno in casa, oppure ti orienti verso la separazione. Lo vedi portato per queste scelte? Un tradimento non è fondamentalmente sgamabile da chi non lo vuole vedere. E dipende dalle abitudini cha hai dato in casa. Nel suo discorso personale, non entro più (perché ci siamo entrati milioni di volte), a meno che lui non voglia e non chieda un confronto. Sta di fatto che, per come lo conosco, avrebbe parecchi sensi di colpa. Giustificati? Ingiustificati? Assurdi? Per me sarebbero assurdi, però capisco chi decide di restare in un matrimonio, e di non voler per così dire, peggiorare le cose. Perché le balle hanno un duplice aspetto. Vanno sapute dire, e dall'altra parte occorre anche probabilmente avere chi non se ne frega niente che gli vengano raccontate. La moglie di danny, se non è scema (ed è tutt'altro) può ben immaginare che, dati i pregressi e (soprattutto) la sua disponibilità verso il marito, questo possa avere la tentazione di evadere. Quindi le antenne le ha dritte eccome. Se a tutto questo aggiungi che lui a dire una balla avrebbe (secondo me) l'espressione di chi è colpevole lontano un miglio....


Infatti non volevo entrare nel suo caso 
Parlavo in generale
Lui è sgamabile  perché lo vuole essere se ne convince è così evita di crearsi occasioni


----------



## abebis (14 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> E nemmeno mi troverei nelle condizioni di dover gestire una risposta del genere perchè non mi permetterei mai di domandare a nessuna donna il perchè nn ha figli.
> Anzi, sull'argomento, una sola volta, tanti anni fa,  chiesi ad una amica rivista dopo mesi con un bel pancione di che mese fosse e la risposta, imbarazzatissima, fu:
> nessuno, sono semplicemente ingrassata molto.
> 
> Ecco, da allora mi sono tolto il vizio


Miiii... uguale uguale, ma con mio cugggino! Non li avevo più visti dopo la nascita del primo figlio: incontro mio cugino per strada, baci, abbracci... 

E tua moglie? Eccola lì: sta arrivando. Ah, bene: vedo che avete già messo in cantiere il secondo....  A dir la verità, no....  E il cane, l'avete lasciato a casa...? 

Nessuna buca l'avrei giudicata sufficientemente profonda per sotterrarmici!


----------



## abebis (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ti conosco: sei abbastanza attraente - sicuramente nella media per la tua età.


Ma questo è il tuo modo di fare un complimento ad una donna? 

Madre de dios!


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be direi che non è sempre così, anzi
> Dipende molto dal comportamento del traditore.
> Certo che davanti a un comportamento evidente se uno ignora avrà le sue ragioni per farlo.
> Dipende anche molto dal rapporto che si è creato con il partner.
> Se hai un tappeto di simbiosi e dipendenza ovvio che diventi sgamabili ma il problema sta a monte in quel caso


Ci sono tanti fattori, anche l'ultimo che hai indicato è assolutamente vero.
Diciamo che qualsiasi tradimento prolungato è sgamabilissimo se lo si vuole.
Più difficile la toccata e fuga.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma questo è il tuo modo di fare un complimento ad una donna?
> 
> Madre de dios!


Non era un complimento. Perché dovrei fare un complimento a Foglia?
Era una constatazione.
Oggettivamente lei è così. Il fatto che sia donna o uomo poco importa su un forum e in un rapporto in cui non ci sono secondi fini, ma solo un supporto.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sulla domanda: come faccio, se non mi dà spazio?
> 
> Sul resto no: parlando di lui in effetti mi sbaricentro, e parecchio. In una relazione io credo che ognuno dovrebbe fare "la propria parte". Allora: io non me la sento di entrare su cosa personalmente sento per lui, e questo (oltre alle mie difficoltà) perché - anche partendo dal "piccolo" - non trovo spazio. Poi tutto si può fare eh, al limite posso prendere il telefono, sentirlo, e dirgli "ehilà, sai che mi piaci"? Magari il suo ego ne sarà gratificato, magari mi piglierà per la povera scema, magari se la riderà e basta, magari si dirà "speriamo che questa non mi crei casini". Io in realtà NON SO cosa possa fargli piacere. Non lo so. Di sicuro (tu sai anche un pò meglio il contesto  ) gli fa piacere ricevere complimenti (a me per dire imbarazzano, tant'è che siamo molto diversi). Ma stare baricentrata, secondo me, è appunto ascoltare quello che torna a me, della nostra comunicazione. Ma se poi (con i miei modi, che ovviamente saranno differenti dai suoi) provo a far breccia in qualche argomento che offre spunti per parlare di sé, lui prende e mi blocca.... non so, devo pensare che voglia evitare di farmi parlare di me?  In ogni caso no buono, così. Io a un certo punto mi stanco anche di dirgli quanto è bravo, cosa che per carità, penso gli faccia piacere, ma non siamo comunque nel contesto di un convegno scientifico o che altro. Ciò che è legato al personale, è evidente che non gli faccia piacere. E insomma.... ad un certo punto passa anche a me. Sconfitta. Caput.


Torni sempre a te.
È come se fosse ...un contenzioso.
Ma in una relazione si esprime ciò che si prova se si pensa che faccia piacere. Se dico a una collega che  un bel vestito è perché l’ho notato e penso che, come tutti, le faccia piacere. Non mi chiedo se penserà se sono sincera o invidiosa o lesbica. Lo dico come un dono, se non ho un ritorno, chi se ne frega.


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Torni sempre a te.
> È come se fosse ...un contenzioso.
> Ma in una relazione si esprime ciò che si prova se si pensa che faccia piacere. Se dico a una collega che  un bel vestito è perché l’ho notato e penso che, come tutti, le faccia piacere. Non mi chiedo se penserà se sono sincera o invidiosa o lesbica. Lo dico come un dono, se non ho un ritorno, chi se ne frega.


Vabbè. É un po' diverso....


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè. É un po' diverso....


C'è un tempo per ogni cosa.
Se un'attrazione non prosegue naturalmente, vuol dire che dietro non ci sono motivazioni sufficienti.
Come disse il buon Herbert Pagani, lascia aperta la porta del cuore vedrai che un uomo è già in cerca di te.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè. É un po' diverso....


È diverso perché ancora di più nei confronti di un uomo che ti piace provi un trasporto che tende a comunicare cose belle e gratificanti.
Anche la collega in teoria dovrebbe rispondere per educazione “anche la tua maglia è bella e ti sta bene”. Veramente io preferisco che ci sia di risposta solo un sorriso o un grazie.
Spesso qualcosa di più è poco sincero.
Te ne dico un’altra. Anni fa ho fatto una dieta con risultati straordinari. Tutte le colleghe mi chiedevano consigli.
Una un po’ stronza, magrissima di natura, mi ha chiesto anche lei consigli. Era evidente che volesse prendere in giro e che cercasse di triangolare con una amica, usando me. Io le ho risposto gentilmente fingendo di non aver capito niente. Alla terza volta, le ho detto che poteva anche smettere di prendermi per il culo.
Le parole sincere si riconoscono.


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Ma questo è il tuo modo di fare un complimento ad una donna?
> 
> Madre de dios!


Miiii , leggo ora, ma no, danny e io ci conosciamo da un pò. Qui dentro siamo abituati a parlarci anche da amici, non lo leggere come un complimento


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> C'è un tempo per ogni cosa.
> Se un'attrazione non prosegue naturalmente, vuol dire che dietro non ci sono motivazioni sufficienti.
> Come disse il buon Herbert Pagani, lascia aperta la porta del cuore vedrai che un uomo è già in cerca di te.


Mah.... dubito che qualcuno sia alla ricerca di me , più che altro capita di incontrare persone, e di potersi o meno piacere. Su certi romanticismi stile Ferradini sono molto disillusa, oramai, e alla mia età  Il mio problema sta nel fatto che mi piaccia una persona quel tanto che basti a farmi desiderare di andar oltre. Poi mi è capitato con uno che non mi si caga, e.....


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È diverso perché ancora di più nei confronti di un uomo che ti piace provi un trasporto che tende a comunicare cose belle e gratificanti.
> Anche la collega in teoria dovrebbe rispondere per educazione “anche la tua maglia è bella e ti sta bene”. Veramente io preferisco che ci sia di risposta solo un sorriso o un grazie.
> Spesso qualcosa di più è poco sincero.
> Te ne dico un’altra. Anni fa ho fatto una dieta con risultati straordinari. Tutte le colleghe mi chiedevano consigli.
> ...


Eh. Ma si dà il caso che io sinceramente avrei un carico "da novanta" da dirgli. Ora. Poi, come potrebbe essere una volta passati alla pratica, non saprei, non lo posso sapere. Ma ora avrei un desiderio mica da poco. Comunque, caso archiviato per cause di forza maggiore, diciamo così. Capisco quello che dici sul fatto di cercare di colpire ciò che fa piacere a lui. Ma realmente (al di fuori di cose tecniche) non lo so. Uno che evita qualsiasi coinvolgimento personale, sarebbe contento, secondo te, di sentirsi coinvolto in un discorso che riguarda le emozioni che mi suscita? Calcolando pure che è sposato. La mia risposta è che non lo so. Ma che mi passa certamente un pò la voglia di indagarlo, quando cerco di aprire un varco e mi trovo davanti il solito muro.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Miiii , leggo ora, ma no, danny e io ci conosciamo da un pò. Qui dentro siamo abituati a parlarci anche da amici, non lo leggere come un complimento


Esatto.
Poi se c'è una cosa che tento di evitare è  qualsiasi forma di adulazione.
Dico quello che penso, sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Ma si dà il caso che io sinceramente avrei un carico "da novanta" da dirgli. Ora. Poi, come potrebbe essere una volta passati alla pratica, non saprei, non lo posso sapere. Ma ora avrei un desiderio mica da poco. Comunque, caso archiviato per cause di forza maggiore, diciamo così. Capisco quello che dici sul fatto di cercare di colpire ciò che fa piacere a lui. Ma realmente (al di fuori di cose tecniche) non lo so. Uno che evita qualsiasi coinvolgimento personale, sarebbe contento, secondo te, di sentirsi coinvolto in un discorso che riguarda le emozioni che mi suscita? Calcolando pure che è sposato. La mia risposta è che non lo so. Ma che mi passa certamente un pò la voglia di indagarlo, quando cerco di aprire un varco e mi trovo davanti il solito muro.


Sei sempre lì immaginando un baratro, ma c’è il vetro, poi passare


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Ma si dà il caso che io sinceramente avrei un carico "da novanta" da dirgli. Ora. Poi, come potrebbe essere una volta passati alla pratica, non saprei, non lo posso sapere. Ma ora avrei un desiderio mica da poco. Comunque, caso archiviato per cause di forza maggiore, diciamo così. Capisco quello che dici sul fatto di cercare di colpire ciò che fa piacere a lui. Ma realmente (al di fuori di cose tecniche) non lo so. Uno che evita qualsiasi coinvolgimento personale, sarebbe contento, secondo te, di sentirsi coinvolto in un discorso che riguarda le emozioni che mi suscita? Calcolando pure che è sposato. La mia risposta è che non lo so. Ma che mi passa certamente un pò la voglia di indagarlo, quando cerco di aprire un varco e mi trovo davanti il solito muro.


Un esempio carino e leggero l’ho fatto “sorrido quando vedo una tua notifica“ ma ad altri sembra zuccheroso, trova tu quello che ti si addice.
Penso che il mio stile piaccia come “mi bagno mentre ti leggo“ 
Ognuno dice una cosa carina coerente a se stessa.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un esempio carino e leggero l’ho fatto “sorrido quando vedo una tua notifica“ ma ad altri sembra zuccheroso, trova tu quello che ti si addice.
> Penso che il mio stile piaccia come “mi bagno mentre ti leggo“
> Ognuno dice una cosa carina coerente a se stessa.


Mi bagno mentre ti leggo... mi sembra leggermente prematuro.
Il primo è discreto e carino.
Direi "Sai che ieri ho pensato a te?".
Sospensione.
Poi inventarsi qualcosa, a seconda di come risponde.


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sempre lì immaginando un baratro, ma c’è il vetro, poi passare



Non riesco a spiegarmi io.

In qualsiasi relazione, di qualsiasi tipo, mettiamo che tu bussi alla mia porta, io con fare interrogativo ti apro la porta, tu mi dici "sono Brunetta, ti va se parliamo un pò?" , butto lì un esempio, ma lo stesso esempio vale per QUALSIASI tipo di relazione (ricordandoci pure che tra noi, che ci siamo conosciuti e ci conosciamo in questo contesto, abituati ad aprirci su certi temi, viene senz'altro anche più facile. Almeno per me è così). Ebbene, inizialmente se ho voglia di continuare una relazione con te, magari ti racconterò qualcosa di me. Di personale. Tu, se avrai voglia, aggiungerai qualcosa del tuo, di personale. E così si va avanti nella conoscenza. Nella relazione. Ripeto (e mi piace sottolinearlo) di qualunque tipo essa sia.
Se questo fosse uno spazio più per così dire "tecnico", noi teoricamente potremmo limitarci solo a quello. A parlare del tecnico. Poi si dà il caso che io abbia intravisto in te qualcosa che mi spinge ad andare oltre il tecnico. E inizio a parlarti di me. Tu al contrario riporti il discorso sul tecnico, e se proprio "costretta" a rispondermi in punto personale, mi metti un pollice in su come risposta. Cosa devo pensare io secondo te?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Ma si dà il caso che io sinceramente avrei un carico "da novanta" da dirgli. Ora. Poi, come potrebbe essere una volta passati alla pratica, non saprei, non lo posso sapere. Ma ora avrei un desiderio mica da poco. Comunque, caso archiviato per cause di forza maggiore, diciamo così. Capisco quello che dici sul fatto di cercare di colpire ciò che fa piacere a lui. Ma realmente (al di fuori di cose tecniche) non lo so. Uno che evita qualsiasi coinvolgimento personale, sarebbe contento, secondo te, di sentirsi coinvolto in un discorso che riguarda le emozioni che mi suscita? Calcolando pure che è sposato. La mia risposta è che non lo so. Ma che mi passa certamente un pò la voglia di indagarlo, quando cerco di aprire un varco e mi trovo davanti il solito muro.


Io rifletterei sul fatto che pensi cose da carico da 90 di uno con cui hai forse un rapporto di amicizia 
Tutto quel carico è “normale” forse e dico forse dopo mesi di frequentazione e di scambi di un certo tipo


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mi bagno mentre ti leggo... mi sembra leggermente prematuro.
> Il primo è discreto e carino.
> Direi "Sai che ieri ho pensato a te?".
> Sospensione.
> Poi inventarsi qualcosa, a seconda di come risponde.


Ma poi uno può non sapere rispondere. C’è chi è un traditore seriale e prima di sposarsi aveva avuto decine di relazioni.
Ma la maggior parte no.
Dissi a uno “Ti ho sognato” “Ah sì, cosa?” “Meglio non dirlo” “OK”
Come ok? Dovevo dirgli che nel sogno ci baciavamo 
Era rimasto senza parole, semplicemente.


----------



## Foglia (14 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io rifletterei sul fatto che pensi cose da carico da 90 di uno con cui hai forse un rapporto di amicizia
> Tutto quel carico è “normale” forse e dico forse dopo mesi di frequentazione e di scambi di un certo tipo


Sicuramente. E ho pure fatto tutto da sola, peggio che peggio. Lo so eh, mica no.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma poi uno può non sapere rispondere. C’è chi è un traditore seriale e prima di sposarsi aveva avuto decine di relazioni.
> Ma la maggior parte no.
> Dissi a uno “Ti ho sognato” “Ah sì, cosa?” “Meglio non dirlo” “OK”
> Come ok? Dovevo dirgli che nel sogno ci baciavamo
> Era rimasto senza parole, semplicemente.


Direi.
Ha fatto cadere tutto.
Il discorso, l'approccio, le braccia, le balle.
Ok... MA come...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Direi.
> Ha fatto cadere tutto.
> Il discorso, l'approccio, le braccia, le balle.
> Ok... MA come...


Sì, ma era interessato. Solo non è stato in grado di rispondere in quel momento lì. 
La vita non è una sceneggiatura.


----------



## Ulisse (14 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Miiii... uguale uguale, ma con mio cugggino! Non li avevo più visti dopo la nascita del primo figlio: incontro mio cugino per strada, baci, abbracci...
> 
> E tua moglie? Eccola lì: sta arrivando. Ah, bene: vedo che avete già messo in cantiere il secondo....  A dir la verità, no....  E il cane, l'avete lasciato a casa...?
> 
> Nessuna buca l'avrei giudicata sufficientemente profonda per sotterrarmici!


ehhhhhhh
pensa che noi stavamo andando in pizzeria. 

Dicamo che grazie al mio commento la serata iniziò proprio bene.
Due coppie solo.
Non riuscivo a guardarla in faccia per l'imbarazzo


----------



## abebis (14 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Miiii , leggo ora, ma no, danny e io ci conosciamo da un pò. Qui dentro siamo abituati a parlarci anche da amici, non lo leggere come un complimento


"

Ma sì, l'avevo capito che vi conoscete e che non era un complimento in senso adulatorio. 
Per "complimento" intendevo essenzialmente un sinonimo di "incoraggiamento" o qualcosa del genere: mi spiego meglio così?

È che io ad un'amica non direi mai una frase del genere: se volessi essere un po' formale, le direi _"sei una donna piacente: nessun uomo ti è precluso";_ se volessi buttarla un po' sullo scherzo, le direi _"ma sì, dai che lo sai che sei materassabile...   "_ (faccina inclusa ).

Messa in quel modo, invece, mi sentirei incoraggiata a dare una testata nel muro! 

Ma questo è solo il mio sentire...


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> "
> 
> Ma sì, l'avevo capito che vi conoscete e che non era un complimento in senso adulatorio.
> Per "complimento" intendevo essenzialmente un sinonimo di "incoraggiamento" o qualcosa del genere: mi spiego meglio così?
> ...


Mi hai fatta sorridere  , perché proprio qui tempo fa (e proprio anche con @danny, se non sbaglio, ma credo di ricordare bene) si era aperta una discussione sul concetto di essere attraenti in rapporto con l'avvenenza fisica. E si era parlato anche di una certa diversità di vedute, e di puniti di vista . Cioè, il fatto che io possa essere, a detta di un amico, mediamente attraente, personalmente lo considero una roba molto relativa, e soprattutto che il milanese possa essere "alla mia portata" è smentito dalla realtà. Evidentemente non è alla mia portata, e non penso che sia un fattore di estetica. O meglio: può anche darsi che se avessi un metro e cinquanta di gambe lunghe e affusolate, o una quarta di seno (o quel che si vuole e che piace a seconda di chi hai davanti) magari sarei stata facilitata a.... fargli strabuzzare gli occhi?  Non lo so , so che per me la legge dell'attrazione viaggia su altri binari. Non che l'estetica conti "zero" (perché anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte, nel senso che persino l'estetica - per quanto esistano parametri - è comunque soggettiva. Uno (o una) ti "deve piacere", senz'altro, ma non è detto (anzi, per me non è così) che un'estetica "sufficiente", o "appagante" (o definiscila come vuoi) sia la condizione per così dire "prevalente" per determinare un'attrazione. A me del milanese attrae la testa, per dire. Il resto (che me lo fa vedere bello) è venuto dopo. Per i miei gusti non è certo l'uomo che mi volterei a guardare (e che poi magari se mi fermassi due minuti a parlarci insieme perderebbe fascino). Non so come dire: ho imparato nel tempo che l'avvenenza in sé mi significa poco. Forse non è per tutti così, ma se i parametri del milanese, o di chi per lui, sono quelli, beh.... con me fa certamente prima a rivolgersi altrove. Che non vuol dire che non mi faccia piacere se mi trova carina, per carità. Però non è quello "che fa", e se è quello "che fa" nella testa altrui, credo di accorgermene abbastanza velocemente, ecco 

Poi senza dubbio il corpo, l'aspetto fisico, è il nostro "biglietto da visita", quindi magari il grimaldello, uno tra i motivi che possono far scaturire, un interesse. Ma non determina alcuna particolare "attrazione", almeno per me, e almeno esauriti i primi.... dieci minuti?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi hai fatta sorridere  , perché proprio qui tempo fa (e proprio anche con @danny, se non sbaglio, ma credo di ricordare bene) si era aperta una discussione sul concetto di essere attraenti in rapporto con l'avvenenza fisica. E si era parlato anche di una certa diversità di vedute, e di puniti di vista . Cioè, il fatto che io possa essere, a detta di un amico, mediamente attraente, personalmente lo considero una roba molto relativa, e soprattutto che il milanese possa essere "alla mia portata" è smentito dalla realtà. Evidentemente non è alla mia portata, e non penso che sia un fattore di estetica. O meglio: può anche darsi che se avessi un metro e cinquanta di gambe lunghe e affusolate, o una quarta di seno (o quel che si vuole e che piace a seconda di chi hai davanti) magari sarei stata facilitata a.... fargli strabuzzare gli occhi?  Non lo so , so che per me la legge dell'attrazione viaggia su altri binari. Non che l'estetica conti "zero" (perché anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte, nel senso che persino l'estetica - per quanto esistano parametri - è comunque soggettiva. Uno (o una) ti "deve piacere", senz'altro, ma non è detto (anzi, per me non è così) che un'estetica "sufficiente", o "appagante" (o definiscila come vuoi) sia la condizione per così dire "prevalente" per determinare un'attrazione. A me del milanese attrae la testa, per dire. Il resto (che me lo fa vedere bello) è venuto dopo. Per i miei gusti non è certo l'uomo che mi volterei a guardare (e che poi magari se mi fermassi due minuti a parlarci insieme perderebbe fascino). Non so come dire: ho imparato nel tempo che l'avvenenza in sé mi significa poco. Forse non è per tutti così, ma se i parametri del milanese, o di chi per lui, sono quelli, beh.... con me fa certamente prima a rivolgersi altrove. Che non vuol dire che non mi faccia piacere se mi trova carina, per carità. Però non è quello "che fa", e se è quello "che fa" nella testa altrui, credo di accorgermene abbastanza velocemente, ecco
> 
> Poi senza dubbio il corpo, l'aspetto fisico, è il nostro "biglietto da visita", quindi magari il grimaldello, uno tra i motivi che possono far scaturire, un interesse. Ma non determina alcuna particolare "attrazione", almeno per me, e almeno esauriti i primi.... dieci minuti?


Idem


----------



## Lostris (16 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Idem


Già.
Peró penso che per la maggior parte delle persone sia così.

Quantomeno nei rapporti un poco più profondi di una pozzanghera.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Già.
> Peró penso che per la maggior parte delle persone sia così.
> 
> Quantomeno nei rapporti un poco più profondi di una pozzanghera.


Me lo auguro 
Più profondi una pozzanghera me lo segno


----------



## abebis (16 Maggio 2021)

@Foglia : tutto "motto bello e motto ciusto".

Tutto ciò si basa comunque sul presupposto che se non credi tu per prima in te stessa, un uomo non crederà in te.

A parte questo (non banale) punto, se vuoi la mia personale opinione, eccola qui: a prescindere dal fatto che tu sia materassabile o meno, interessante o meno, simpatica o meno, da quel che scrivi mi sembra che tu non sia la persona adatta ad avere una relazione con un uomo impegnato vivendola per come deve essere vissuta.

Non è nella tua natura. E se uno va contro la propria natura, l'unica cosa che è quasi certa è che si farà del male.

E te lo dico perché anche io sono così e (con mio orrore...  ) mi sono riconosciuto in tante cose che hai scritto: per questo motivo io non sono mai riuscito ad attribuire una qualsiasi valenza affettiva/sessuale ad una donna impegnata.
Per me una donna impegnata in mezzo alle gambe non ha una "patata pelosa" ma un "fico d'india spinoso"!
Con buona pace del fatto che l'homo youpornico ha perso il gusto per la patata pelosa...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2021)

Purtroppo e sottolineo purtroppo contano altre cose più del fisico, perché se fosse solo quello sarebbe una cosa più controllabile.
Invece ci attraggono persone che instaurano relazioni nevrotiche, insicuri che sono presenti, poi spariscono, poi tornano, poi spariscono. Oppure persone che non mostrano mai nulla della loro interiorità. Altre che ci usano per ricoprire un ruolo, ma ne hanno altre per ricoprirne altri...


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> @Foglia : tutto "motto bello e motto ciusto".
> 
> Tutto ciò si basa comunque sul presupposto che se non credi tu per prima in te stessa, un uomo non crederà in te.
> 
> ...


Ma certamente lo preferirei single. Su questo non ci piove  , il problema è che me ne piaceva uno impegnato, perciò una certa valenza gliela avevo anche attribuita. Comunque non è che i single della mia età siano molto diversi eh. Tra quelli perennemente liberi come l'aria, e quelli tornati liberi (perché magari hanno tradito   ) non è che sia proprio come parlare del diavolo e dell'acqua santa. Poi ovviamente esiste sempre, per quanto mi riguarda, un desiderio di "esclusiva", per così dire. Ragion per cui una cosa è sicura: con uno impegnato di sicuro non mi sentirei vincolata da esclusive, né mi farei troppi problemi "di fedeltà". Poi - magari - non succederebbe nulla. Ma se mi capitasse un'occasione, è anche pur vero che sensi di colpa o rimorsi proprio starebbero a zero. Un lato positivo ci sarebbe comunque  .


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma certamente lo preferirei single. Su questo non ci piove  , il problema è che me ne piaceva uno impegnato, perciò una certa valenza gliela avevo anche attribuita. Comunque non è che i single della mia età siano molto diversi eh. Tra quelli perennemente liberi come l'aria, e quelli tornati liberi (perché magari hanno tradito   ) non è che sia proprio come parlare del diavolo e dell'acqua santa. Poi ovviamente esiste sempre, per quanto mi riguarda, un desiderio di "esclusiva", per così dire. Ragion per cui una cosa è sicura: con uno impegnato di sicuro non mi sentirei vincolata da esclusive, né mi farei troppi problemi "di fedeltà". Poi - magari - non succederebbe nulla. Ma se mi capitasse un'occasione, è anche pur vero che sensi di colpa o rimorsi proprio starebbero a zero. Un lato positivo ci sarebbe comunque  .


Forse l’ho già detto 
Prova a vivere con un po’ più di leggerezza. Potrebbe stupirti come riesci a instaurare rapporti importanti anche così


----------



## Lostris (16 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse l’ho già detto
> Prova a vivere con un po’ più di leggerezza. Potrebbe stupirti come riesci a instaurare rapporti importanti anche così


Oramai sei ripetitiva... l’etá...


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse l’ho già detto
> Prova a vivere con un po’ più di leggerezza. Potrebbe stupirti come riesci a instaurare rapporti importanti anche così


Se per rapporto importante intendi qualcosa che ti faccia comunque stare bene, non lo escludo a priori. Ma quello che dicevo non va contro quello che dici tu. Però leggerezza significa non solo mancanza di pretese assurde nei confronti di chi è impegnato, ma anche proprio disimpegno


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Oramai sei ripetitiva... l’etá...


Lo so...tristezza


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se per rapporto importante intendi qualcosa che ti faccia comunque stare bene, non lo escludo a priori. Ma quello che dicevo non va contro quello che dici tu. Però leggerezza significa non solo mancanza di pretese assurde nei confronti di chi è impegnato, ma anche proprio disimpegno


No meglio dipende cosa intendi per disimpegno 
Io credo che per come senti tu o sei convinta di sentire è proprio difficile iniziare un rapporto. Parti con aspettative alte. 
Parlo per esperienza, che ovviamente è mia e quindi non una regola. Se fossi partita così non avrei vissuto rapporti importanti che invece ho vissuto. Tutto è partito con leggerezza e voglia di stare bene ed è diventato qualcosa di molto importante.


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No meglio dipende cosa intendi per disimpegno
> Io credo che per come senti tu o sei convinta di sentire è proprio difficile iniziare un rapporto. Parti con aspettative alte.
> Parlo per esperienza, che ovviamente è mia e quindi non una regola. Se fossi partita così non avrei vissuto rapporti importanti che invece ho vissuto. Tutto è partito con leggerezza e voglia di stare bene ed è diventato qualcosa di molto importante.


Per disimpegno intendo che comunque mi sentirei libera, non impegnata. È comunque diverso dal conoscere un single e vivere la storia come una sorta di condivisione totale (o quasi) della sfera sentimentale e affettiva. Piglierei cioè il bello di questo tipo di rapporto, per cui ad esempio sarebbe stato chiaro (al milanese) che non mi sarei certo ritenuta impegnata con lui. Magari poi sarei stata presa a un punto tale che nulla sarebbe cambiato, eh. Però dubito che sia la stessa cosa. Esempio banale: con un amante non si condividono nemmeno le amicizie, il tempo è ristretto, eccetera eccetera. Non è certo un contesto in cui nemmeno l'altro dovrebbe avere troppe pretese nei miei confronti. Il disimpegno all'ennesima Potenza. Non dubito che abbia anche molti lati positivi. Altrimenti per me che sono single diventerebbe davvero un rapporto sbilanciato. Vero ciò che dice @abebis sulla natura di ciascuno di noi. Io tendenzialmente sono fedele, probabile che dopo un po' mi stanchi di un rapporto clandestino vissuto una volta ogni tanto. Comunque, fosse andato in porto, mica me lo sarei precluso , al limite non mi giocavo certo mutuo, figli e Scavolini, se il rapporto non avesse funzionato. Sono anche abbastanza disillusa, per cui boh, se dall'iperspazio fossi passata in un tunnel sotterraneo, sai com'è, ci si lascia e bona.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per disimpegno intendo che comunque mi sentirei libera, non impegnata. È comunque diverso dal conoscere un single e vivere la storia come una sorta di condivisione totale (o quasi) della sfera sentimentale e affettiva. Piglierei cioè il bello di questo tipo di rapporto, per cui ad esempio sarebbe stato chiaro (al milanese) che non mi sarei certo ritenuta impegnata con lui. Magari poi sarei stata presa a un punto tale che nulla sarebbe cambiato, eh. Però dubito che sia la stessa cosa. Esempio banale: con un amante non si condividono nemmeno le amicizie, il tempo è ristretto, eccetera eccetera. Non è certo un contesto in cui nemmeno l'altro dovrebbe avere troppe pretese nei miei confronti. Il disimpegno all'ennesima Potenza. Non dubito che abbia anche molti lati positivi. Altrimenti per me che sono single diventerebbe davvero un rapporto sbilanciato. Vero ciò che dice @abebis sulla natura di ciascuno di noi. Io tendenzialmente sono fedele, probabile che dopo un po' mi stanchi di un rapporto clandestino vissuto una volta ogni tanto. Comunque, fosse andato in porto, mica me lo sarei precluso , al limite non mi giocavo certo mutuo, figli e Scavolini, se il rapporto non avesse funzionato. Sono anche abbastanza disillusa, per cui boh, se dall'iperspazio fossi passata in un tunnel sotterraneo, sai com'è, ci si lascia e bona.


Io credo che sentirsi libera nonostante un impegno sia impagabile 
Probabilmente abbiamo idee diverse
Ecco a me l’idea di separarmi e iniziare un rapporto con un single che richieda esclusività e un rapporto di quotidianità ecc ecc  mi toglie ossigeno più del covid 
Con la differenza che non ritengo poco importanti rapporti di altro genere


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che sentirsi libera nonostante un impegno sia impagabile
> Probabilmente abbiamo idee diverse
> Ecco a me l’idea di separarmi e iniziare un rapporto con un single che richieda esclusività e un rapporto di quotidianità ecc ecc  mi toglie ossigeno più del covid
> Con la differenza che non ritengo poco importanti rapporti di altro genere


Tieni conto che io oramai è diverso tempo che sono separata. E che l'ultima cosa che ho fatto, ottenuta la separazione, é stata quella di cercare un nuovo rapporto. Però tempo ne é oramai passato, il figlio non ha più due anni, eccetera eccetera. A livello teorico preferirei uno come me, single. Più disponibile (almeno in linea generale). Poi ripeto, non mi sarei preclusa questa storia, visto considerato che avevo trovato una persona che mi piaceva. La mia quotidianità non sarebbe comunque una quotidianità "totale", anche il mio tempo è limitato. Quando penso a un single, insomma, non sto pensando a un convivente. Per molti versi io sto troppo bene da sola


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Maggio 2021)

Starai anche bene da sola, ma avere un tizio che ti scopa a dovere e ti invita A cena ogni tanto o al mare o dove volete voi, aiuta a migliorare la qualità della vita da sola.

se non è l’uomo di un’altra tanto meglio almeno non vi vedete di nascosto o quando lui ha la moglie in vacanza.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Starai anche bene da sola, ma avere un tizio che ti scopa a dovere e ti invita A cena ogni tanto o al mare o dove volete voi, aiuta a migliorare la qualità della vita da sola.
> 
> se non è l’uomo di un’altra tanto meglio almeno non vi vedete di nascosto o quando lui ha la moglie in vacanza.


In questo momento già fermarsi “a dovere” mi sembra una gran bella aggiunta alla vita di tutti i giorni. Un bel diversivo e un bel pensiero


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Maggio 2021)

non volevo sembrare troppo materiale.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> non volevo sembrare troppo materiale.


Lasci a me il lavoro sporco


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Maggio 2021)

Perché so che ci sai fare.....


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> "
> 
> Ma sì, l'avevo capito che vi conoscete e che non era un complimento in senso adulatorio.
> Per "complimento" intendevo essenzialmente un sinonimo di "incoraggiamento" o qualcosa del genere: mi spiego meglio così?
> ...


Nessun uomo ti è precluso a una che ti racconta di un uomo che non sembra interessarsi a lei è una chiara manifestazione di adulazione. 
A una persona rifiutata si dice la verità: lui/lei in questione  non ti caga, per varie ragioni. 
Lascia stare, passa oltre, potrai sicuramente trovare un'altra persona interessata a te che potrà piacerti.


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2021)

.... Avete ragione tutti, discorsi ineccepibili da ogni punto di vista. Purtroppo il fatto di piacermi una persona non è roba che mi viene "a comando" (e fino a qui tutto nella norma) ma (e qui è peggio) è cosa abbastanza rara. E' quello che mi frega. Non dico che mi debba sempre piacere il primo essere che respiri, ovviamente. Ma di qui ad essere come me, ne passa e ce ne corre. Perché sono andata in fissa col milanese? Non ce l'avrà mica avuto d'oro  Boh.... quello che posso dire è che è stata una persona che mi ha preso, facendomi peraltro cambiare idea su di lui, visto che inizialmente mi stava sulle scatole parecchio, ma parecchio parecchio.... roba proprio da ignorarlo totalmente, per cui potete immaginare quanto sia stato.... per me spiazzante, arrivare a desiderarlo. E se a questo aggiungete - tornando parzialmente al discorso sulla avvenenza -  che non corrisponde nemmeno ai miei canoni di bellezza, il cerchio si chiude. Quando l'ho incontrato la prima volta, avevo ovviamente già cambiato l'opinione che me ne ero fatta, ci eravamo sentiti al telefono qualche volta, e anche scritti, sicché mi ero detta "ma sì, mi va di conoscerlo". Quando l'ho visto (e questo lo ammetto, ma ripeto, cosa "superata" in poco tempo), siccome lo immaginavo diverso , c'è stato un momento in cui ho proprio pensato "eh no, non sei il mio tipo". Durato quanto? Credo i primi dieci minuti (io funziono al contrario, per cui parlo di attrazione "inversa" ), dopo di che mi è piaciuto. A pelle.
Insomma, nel discutere lui ho di fatto discusso molta parte di me stessa, finendo con lo scoprirmi attratta da uno che avevo inizialmente inquadrato come un tipo antipatico (oh, non mi aveva mica fatto niente, eh, anzi, lui era sempre stato gentile, ma tant'è ), piuttosto noioso (e invece l'ho riscoperto una persona parecchio intelligente), non rispondente ai miei canoni di bellezza (fino a risultarmi parecchio attraente pure nell'aspetto fisico)  .

E' andata così  , poi alla fine di tutto questo iter  ho realizzato che il tipo in questione non mi si caca proprio, in quel senso. I suoi motivi non li so, posso al limite immaginare che non necessariamente uno sposato vada in cerca, o che comunque non cerchi me. Peccato, ma davvero come dice @danny , passo oltre. E sì, probabilmente (meglio forse senza quel "probabilmente" ) ho mal digerito un rifiuto, visto che sono rimasta a pensarci e ad illudermi ben oltre il "tempo massimo" (che è relativo, per carità) entro cui, o l'interesse c'è, o se non c'è quel tipo di interesse ci si mette una bella pietra sopra. In questo senso (è un discorso che a me interessa parecchio) leggo anche le sue reiterate non-risposte. E vero che un "come stai?" può essere la domanda più sciocca e banale del mondo, però il punto secondo me è un altro. Perché è anche vero che se non rispondi mai (non una volta, o qualche volta, che può capitare di non considerare la domanda, per carità, pure io a volte magari presa a parlare di altro non ci faccio caso, e la salto) non solo ritieni che chi ti pone quella domanda non abbia il benché minimo interesse a te e lo faccia per mera cortesia, ma evidentemente ritieni anche doveroso comunicarglielo con una non risposta. O, almeno, a me giunge così. I divertissements di cui parlava @ipazia ("malissimo", e mò vediamo come ti muovi ), piuttosto che il suo contrario, il "bene grazie" detto con il retropensiero "figurati se vengo a raccontarti i cazzi miei" li fai quando hai già in parte svalutato la provenienza di quella domanda.
E son cose che per me significano molto.
Non rispondere *sistematicamente*, per me significa comunicare all'altro che può benissimo evitare di farti quella domanda per.... le più svariate ragioni, non penso nel suo caso perché mi ritenga una persona "falsa" (passate il termine, non me ne viene uno più adatto), ma semplicemente è un modo per dire "mi interessa comunicare con te, ma devi restare nel tuo spazio", laddove il mio spazio è uno spazio destinato a scambi "tecnici" e nulla più. Non gliene faccio colpa, non sono "colpe", semplicemente è così. Ultimamente non ho nemmeno più provato a fuoriuscire dal tecnico, non mi va di tagliare i ponti, però di fatto personalmente non lo cerco più. E le risposte mi stanno diventando una sorta di risposte "di circostanza". Quand'è così, credo che il rapporto duri poco, anche senza la necessità di doverlo troncare (non rispondergli o che altro), che per come sono fatta mi metterebbe nella condizioni di dover (almeno) dare una qualche spiegazione. Non lo so quanto alla lunga possa piacere, anche dall'altra parte, esser preso per una sorta di "bollettino tecnico", ma questo oramai sto facendo , ed è un pò il corrispondente di quanto ha fatto lui (non proprio così, ma vabbè.... io sono semplicemente una persona con cui è piacevole parlare di quell'argomento, e poco più, dove il "poco più" può anche spaziare, l'importante è che comunque non colga o colga poco del personale).


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> .... Avete ragione tutti, discorsi ineccepibili da ogni punto di vista. Purtroppo il fatto di piacermi una persona non è roba che mi viene "a comando" (e fino a qui tutto nella norma) ma (e qui è peggio) è cosa abbastanza rara. E' quello che mi frega. Non dico che mi debba sempre piacere il primo essere che respiri, ovviamente. Ma di qui ad essere come me, ne passa e ce ne corre. Perché sono andata in fissa col milanese? Non ce l'avrà mica avuto d'oro  Boh.... quello che posso dire è che è stata una persona che mi ha preso, facendomi peraltro cambiare idea su di lui, visto che inizialmente mi stava sulle scatole parecchio, ma parecchio parecchio.... roba proprio da ignorarlo totalmente, per cui potete immaginare quanto sia stato.... per me spiazzante, arrivare a desiderarlo. E se a questo aggiungete - tornando parzialmente al discorso sulla avvenenza -  che non corrisponde nemmeno ai miei canoni di bellezza, il cerchio si chiude. Quando l'ho incontrato la prima volta, avevo ovviamente già cambiato l'opinione che me ne ero fatta, ci eravamo sentiti al telefono qualche volta, e anche scritti, sicché mi ero detta "ma sì, mi va di conoscerlo". Quando l'ho visto (e questo lo ammetto, ma ripeto, cosa "superata" in poco tempo), siccome lo immaginavo diverso , c'è stato un momento in cui ho proprio pensato "eh no, non sei il mio tipo". Durato quanto? Credo i primi dieci minuti (io funziono al contrario, per cui parlo di attrazione "inversa" ), dopo di che mi è piaciuto. A pelle.
> Insomma, nel discutere lui ho di fatto discusso molta parte di me stessa, finendo con lo scoprirmi attratta da uno che avevo inizialmente inquadrato come un tipo antipatico (oh, non mi aveva mica fatto niente, eh, anzi, lui era sempre stato gentile, ma tant'è ), piuttosto noioso (e invece l'ho riscoperto una persona parecchio intelligente), non rispondente ai miei canoni di bellezza (fino a risultarmi parecchio attraente pure nell'aspetto fisico)  .
> 
> E' andata così  , poi alla fine di tutto questo iter  ho realizzato che il tipo in questione non mi si caca proprio, in quel senso. I suoi motivi non li so, posso al limite immaginare che non necessariamente uno sposato vada in cerca, o che comunque non cerchi me. Peccato, ma davvero come dice @danny , passo oltre. E sì, probabilmente (meglio forse senza quel "probabilmente" ) ho mal digerito un rifiuto, visto che sono rimasta a pensarci e ad illudermi ben oltre il "tempo massimo" (che è relativo, per carità) entro cui, o l'interesse c'è, o se non c'è quel tipo di interesse ci si mette una bella pietra sopra. In questo senso (è un discorso che a me interessa parecchio) leggo anche le sue reiterate non-risposte. E vero che un "come stai?" può essere la domanda più sciocca e banale del mondo, però il punto secondo me è un altro. Perché è anche vero che se non rispondi mai (non una volta, o qualche volta, che può capitare di non considerare la domanda, per carità, pure io a volte magari presa a parlare di altro non ci faccio caso, e la salto) non solo ritieni che chi ti pone quella domanda non abbia il benché minimo interesse a te e lo faccia per mera cortesia, ma evidentemente ritieni anche doveroso comunicarglielo con una non risposta. O, almeno, a me giunge così. I divertissements di cui parlava @ipazia ("malissimo", e mò vediamo come ti muovi ), piuttosto che il suo contrario, il "bene grazie" detto con il retropensiero "figurati se vengo a raccontarti i cazzi miei" li fai quando hai già in parte svalutato la provenienza di quella domanda.
> ...


Che dire....non si muove una foglia.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Che dire....non si muove una foglia.


Mi ha scritto un paio di ore fa, per mandarmi sempre spunti "tecnici" (chiedo scusa se non dettaglio, ma se lo facessi a momenti farei prima a scrivere con nome e cognome).
Ho avuto modo di riflettere sulle mie, di mancanze. Però sono arrivata alla conclusione che qualsiasi cosa bella, se la si vuole, la si costruisce in due.
Gli ho fatto i complimenti per gli "spunti" che mi ha mandato, e sono complimenti sinceri , gli ho augurato una buona giornata, l'iniziativa di scrivergli è da un po' che non la sto prendendo più e.... basta. Quella volta che mi scriverà, lo leggerò volentieri.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho avuto modo di riflettere sulle mie, di mancanze. Però sono arrivata alla conclusione che qualsiasi cosa bella, se la si vuole, la si costruisce in due.


Hai perfettamente ragione....bisogna essere in 2 a volere le cose ...
Peccato...che di solito è sempre uno che vuole da un altro...l altro vuole un altro a sua volta che vuole un altro


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione....bisogna essere in 2 a volere le cose ...
> Peccato...che di solito è sempre uno che vuole da un altro...l altro vuole un altro a sua volta che vuole un altro


Eh. A volte succede così


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. A volte succede così


Non sempre, fortunatamente.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Luglio 2021)

Scusate, non tanto per riportare on-track la discussione, ma per dare risposta ad uno dei dilemmi iniziali: la mia ex, che inizialmente stra-giurava di aver avuto rapporti/contatti "fallimentari", aveva poi confessato che con l'altro aveva avuto rapporti completi.

The End


----------



## spleen (25 Luglio 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Scusate, non tanto per riportare on-track la discussione, ma per dare risposta ad uno dei dilemmi iniziali: la mia ex, che inizialmente stra-giurava di aver avuto rapporti/contatti "fallimentari", aveva poi confessato che con l'altro aveva avuto rapporti completi.
> 
> The End


eh, minimizzare, minimizzare sempre......


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Scusate, non tanto per riportare on-track la discussione, ma per dare risposta ad uno dei dilemmi iniziali: la mia ex, che inizialmente stra-giurava di aver avuto rapporti/contatti "fallimentari", aveva poi confessato che con l'altro aveva avuto rapporti completi.
> 
> The End


amen, tanto ora è la tua ex, no?


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Luglio 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Scusate, non tanto per riportare on-track la discussione, ma per dare risposta ad uno dei dilemmi iniziali: la mia ex, che inizialmente stra-giurava di aver avuto rapporti/contatti "fallimentari", aveva poi confessato che con l'altro aveva avuto rapporti completi.
> 
> The End


Gli ha dato anche il culo?


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> amen, tanto ora è la tua ex, no?


si si


----------



## Lostris (26 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Gli ha dato anche il culo?


E' un punto così rilevante?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> E' un punto così rilevante?


Ho smesso di chiedere.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> E' un punto così rilevante?


per me si e quindi lo chiedo.
attendo Ancora risposta dall’utente.


----------



## Ulisse (26 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> per me si e quindi lo chiedo.
> attendo Ancora risposta dall’utente.


Cosa cambierebbe?
Non capisco. Scusa.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Luglio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Cosa cambierebbe?
> Non capisco. Scusa.


Quando l’utente risponderà potro argomentare anche io.
La mia domanda era per lui, non ho argomentazioni da dare ai non autori del post. 
Peraltro era una domanda molto banale, come tutte quelle che faccio.
Attendo ancora risposta dall’autore.


----------



## Ulisse (26 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quando l’utente risponderà potro argomentare anche io.
> La mia domanda era per lui, non ho argomentazioni da dare ai non autori del post.
> Peraltro era una domanda molto banale, come tutte quelle che faccio.
> Attendo ancora risposta dall’autore.


Ritengo il dettaglio a scarso/nullo valore aggiunto quando già ti hanno confermato di aver avuto un rapporto completo.
Dare o non dare il culo, l'orecchio o farsi la Jacuzzi insieme per me cambierebbe poco.

Chiedevo lumi perché forse ci sono interpretazioni nel dare il culo che io non colgo.
Ovviamente, liberissimo di non darle queste spiegazioni anche se l'autore riterrà opportuno fornire questa info.
Qua nessuno è obbligato con nessuno. Siamo su un forum non in tribunale.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Luglio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ritengo il dettaglio a scarso/nullo valore aggiunto quando già ti hanno confermato di aver avuto un rapporto completo.
> Dare o non dare il culo, l'orecchio o farsi la Jacuzzi insieme per me cambierebbe poco.
> 
> Chiedevo lumi perché forse ci sono interpretazioni nel dare il culo che io non colgo.
> ...


Ed e’ proprio per questo che non ho spiegazioni da dare ma solo risposte da ricevere, senza che nemmeno a me siano dovute.


----------



## Lostris (26 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ed e’ proprio per questo che non ho spiegazioni da dare ma solo risposte da ricevere, senza che nemmeno a me siano dovute.


A volte sei proprio una tegola.

Se chiedo a te se è rilevante, è perchè interessa capire la tua prospettiva e il perchè della domanda (visto che io non capisco la rilevanza del dettaglio, se non forse nel dare qualcosa che al legittimo è negato, ma non è quello che hai chiesto, quindi...)

Che per te avesse un certo peso era evidente dal fatto che lo hai chiesto, visto che finora non hai mai fatto domande ad cazzum o per mera curiosità pruriginosa.
(a @perplesso, ad esempio, non l'avrei chiesto  )

Siamo su un forum e colloquiare lo trovo normale. 
Così come anche non volerlo fare, basta dirlo chiaramente.


----------



## JON (26 Luglio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Ritengo il dettaglio a scarso/nullo valore aggiunto quando già ti hanno confermato di aver avuto un rapporto completo.
> Dare o non dare il culo, l'orecchio o farsi la Jacuzzi insieme per me cambierebbe poco.
> 
> Chiedevo lumi perché *forse ci sono interpretazioni nel dare il culo* che io non colgo.
> ...


Dicono sia sacro.


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> A volte sei proprio una tegola.
> 
> Se chiedo a te se è rilevante, è perchè interessa capire la tua prospettiva e il perchè della domanda (visto che io non capisco la rilevanza del dettaglio, se non forse nel dare qualcosa che al legittimo è negato, ma non è quello che hai chiesto, quindi...)
> 
> ...


cosa non mi avresti chiesto?


----------



## Ulisse (26 Luglio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Dicono sia sacro.


le cose belle della vita sono illegali, immorali o fanno ingrassare


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> le cose belle della vita sono illegali, immorali o fanno ingrassare


o ti uccidono


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> A volte sei proprio una tegola.
> 
> Se chiedo a te se è rilevante, è perchè interessa capire la tua prospettiva e il perchè della domanda (visto che io non capisco la rilevanza del dettaglio, se non forse nel dare qualcosa che al legittimo è negato, ma non è quello che hai chiesto, quindi...)
> 
> ...


Tegola mi piace, devo chiedere al moderatore se posso cambiare da pincopallista creato da Vera a Pincotegolino in onore di Lostris.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tegola mi piace, devo chiedere al moderatore se posso cambiare da pincopallista creato da Vera a Pincotegolino in onore di Lostris.


Pincotegolino no
Mi verrebbe in mente ogni volta la merendina del mulino bianco...il regolino ...troppo buono...
Quindi non rovinarmi un ricordo d infanzia...


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Luglio 2021)

Tanto te mi chiami Pinco….


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tanto te mi chiami Pinco….


Io abbrevio i nomi....non è colpa mia...


----------



## Lostris (27 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> cosa non mi avresti chiesto?


Il perché di una tua domanda di natura sessuale.


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Gli ha dato anche il culo?


no


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il perché di una tua domanda di natura sessuale.


ah.  e perchè?


----------



## Lostris (27 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah.  e perchè?


Perchè mi è nota la tua natura da satiro.


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2021)

cosa vorresti insinuare


----------



## Lostris (27 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> cosa vorresti insinuare


E che cosa avrei insinuato? 
Non mi permetterei mai


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2021)

noto un'epidemia di ruffianesimo ultimamente.....


----------



## Lostris (27 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> noto un'epidemia di ruffianesimo ultimamente.....


Vacciniamoci!


----------



## Ulisse (27 Luglio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> o ti uccidono


anche.
Ma visto che prima o poi tocca a tutti, scegliere in quale modo piacevole mi sembra un bel privilegio.


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Luglio 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> no


@Pincopallista mi sono perso la dotta dissertazione del perchè questa cosa fosse rilevante?


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Luglio 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> @Pincopallista mi sono perso la dotta dissertazione del perchè questa cosa fosse rilevante?


Non te la sei persa, semplicemente non l’ho scritta.
Curiosita.
Quando parlavi di rapporto completo mi son chiesto, chissa come sa che tipo di rapporto hanno avuto.
Le avrà fatto il terzo grado per sapere tutti i dettagli più spinti?


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Luglio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Non te la sei persa, semplicemente non l’ho scritta.
> Curiosita.
> Quando parlavi di rapporto completo mi son chiesto, chissa come sa che tipo di rapporto hanno avuto.
> Le avrà fatto il terzo grado per sapere tutti i dettagli più spinti?


A botta calda ero pazzo di gelosia e di rancore, pur non essendo mai stato il tipo e avevo ottenuto informazioni col contagocce.
Forse anche per il fatto che si stava capendo se ci fosse possibilità di andare avanti.

Poi la 'confessione' è venuta fuori anni dopo, quasi per caso, ed ho semplicemente chiesto il resto. Ma potrebbe aver di nuovo mentito.


----------



## Pincopallino (28 Luglio 2021)

Dubito abbia mentito dopo anni, oramai non c’erano più ragioni a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> A botta calda ero pazzo di gelosia e di rancore, pur non essendo mai stato il tipo e avevo ottenuto informazioni col contagocce.
> Forse anche per il fatto che si stava capendo se ci fosse possibilità di andare avanti.
> 
> Poi la 'confessione' è venuta fuori anni dopo, quasi per caso, ed ho semplicemente chiesto il resto. Ma potrebbe aver di nuovo mentito.


Ma che ci sia una rilevanza tra contatti sessuali e penetrazione credevo che lo pensasse solo Clinton


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ci sia una rilevanza tra contatti sessuali e penetrazione credevo che lo pensasse solo Clinton


Noi Presidenti...tipi strani


----------



## Pazzesco (24 Agosto 2021)

La mia ex ha avuto un gravissimo lutto familiare: è venuto a mancare in modo tragico ed inatteso una sua strettissima parente.
Come già era accaduto un po' di tempo fa, invece per un suo (di lei) serio problema di salute, le ho dato una mano per tutte le inevitabili incombenze.
Ma mentre la volta scorsa si era trattato di accompagnarla a qualche visita e seguirla minimamente nella terapia successiva, qui l'impegno è stato decisamente più rilevante, tanto da far si che per quasi un mese, visto anche il periodo per me meno intenso lavorativamente parlando, ci siamo visti pressoché tutti i giorni, e passato insieme davvero tanto tempo, come non capitava da anni.

Terminata l'emergenza stiamo continuando a vederci, ma meno assiduamente, provando però, apertamente e dichiaratamente, un reciproco piacere nel ritrovarci.
Sono passati quasi 6 anni e sento che rischio di ricascarci: ieri addirittura, mentre la stavo aspettando, mi sentivo le 'farfalle nello stomaco', alla tenera età di 5X anni, manco fossi un adolescente.

Forse farei meglio a buttarmi da uno scoglio?


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2021)

Ma no. Dopo 6 anni, se siete 2 persone intelligenti,  dovreste riuscire a vedervi stando bene.

Voglio dire sta donna l'hai amata e sposata, avrà conservato pure qualche dote, no?


----------



## void (25 Agosto 2021)

Per le farfalle nello stomaco non c'è età. Fortunatamente. Le emozioni più belle sono proprio quelle che pensavi di non poter più provare. Abbine cura


----------



## Lara3 (25 Agosto 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> La mia ex ha avuto un gravissimo lutto familiare: è venuto a mancare in modo tragico ed inatteso una sua strettissima parente.
> Come già era accaduto un po' di tempo fa, invece per un suo (di lei) serio problema di salute, le ho dato una mano per tutte le inevitabili incombenze.
> Ma mentre la volta scorsa si era trattato di accompagnarla a qualche visita e seguirla minimamente nella terapia successiva, qui l'impegno è stato decisamente più rilevante, tanto da far si che per quasi un mese, visto anche il periodo per me meno intenso lavorativamente parlando, ci siamo visti pressoché tutti i giorni, e passato insieme davvero tanto tempo, come non capitava da anni.
> 
> ...


Sa semplicemente che sei una persona affidabile che al ( suo) bisogno ci sei sempre. Per di più innamorato.
Cosa può desiderare di più una donna soprattutto dopo che ha saputo che tu ci sei nonostante tutto, nonostante il tradimento e la confessione tardiva ?


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Agosto 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sa semplicemente che sei una persona affidabile che al ( suo) bisogno ci sei sempre. Per di più innamorato.
> Cosa può desiderare di più una donna soprattutto dopo che ha saputo che tu ci sei nonostante tutto, nonostante il tradimento e la confessione tardiva ?


Mah, hai ragione, però è anche particolare che in anni in cui ci siamo visti super saltuariamente per questioni familiari e patrimoniali non ci sia stata alcuna 'pulsione' da nessuno dei due e, soprattutto, che nessuno dei due abbia trovato una relazione stabile, no?

In ogni caso ci stiamo andando pianissimo


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2021)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Mah, hai ragione, però è anche particolare che in anni in cui ci siamo visti super saltuariamente per questioni familiari e patrimoniali non ci sia stata alcuna 'pulsione' da nessuno dei due e, soprattutto, che nessuno dei due abbia trovato una relazione stabile, no?
> 
> In ogni caso ci stiamo andando pianissimo


Ho conosciuto una coppia separata che andava d’accordo. Ognuno aveva un nuovo partner, ma si vedeva un legame tra loro. Chiesi a lei perché si erano separati, “Siamo due coglioni” fu la risposta.
Pensa se è il vostro caso.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto una coppia separata che andava d’accordo. Ognuno aveva un nuovo partner, ma si vedeva un legame tra loro. Chiesi a lei perché si erano separati, “Siamo due coglioni” fu la risposta.
> Pensa se è il vostro caso.


uno dei miei fratelli e una delle sue ex mogli sono così, van più d’accordo da separati che da coniugi. E secondo me qualche bottarella se la danno ancora all’insaputa degli attuali compagni.
però questo è solo un mio pensiero.
e di mia moglie.


----------



## mistral (28 Agosto 2021)

Dopo sei anni ne avete avuto di tempo per rimurginare sui vostri reciproci errori.
Noi li abbiamo rimurginati  stando insieme ,probabilmente consci che fosse impossibile voltarci le spalle .
Difficile ,sfinente,punitivo ,facendocela pagare senza sconti ,con strappi violenti e ricuciture.
Rabbia ,vendetta ,lacrime .
Se il noi ha resistito a questo ,forse  …
Consci anche che quella cosa lì,li rimane ,tocca trovargli un posto e a volte ci si ritrova a  spolverarla ,ecco la cosa peggiore è proprio la consapevolezza che la potrai spostare ,girare,coprire ma c’e,c’è stata e basta un odore ,una via ,un nome per fartela ritrovare intatta e risentire la scossa .
Ma ormai è entrata nella nostra vita e tocca lasciargli uno spazio che all’inizio era debordante ,ora sta in un angolo e lascia spazio ad altro .


----------



## Lara3 (29 Agosto 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Dopo sei anni ne avete avuto di tempo per rimurginare sui vostri reciproci errori.
> Noi li abbiamo rimurginati  stando insieme ,probabilmente consci che fosse impossibile voltarci le spalle .
> Difficile ,sfinente,punitivo ,facendocela pagare senza sconti ,con strappi violenti e ricuciture.
> Rabbia ,vendetta ,lacrime .
> ...


Ma chi una volta ha tradito sapendo quanta sofferenza possa procurare al coniuge, adesso sai che la possa rifare.
Bisogna imparare a convivere con questa consapevolezza oppure ... infischiandosi.


----------



## Vera (29 Agosto 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma chi una volta ha tradito sapendo quanta sofferenza possa procurare al coniuge, adesso sai che la possa rifare.
> Bisogna imparare a convivere con questa consapevolezza oppure ... infischiandosi.


Eh?!


----------



## mistral (30 Agosto 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma chi una volta ha tradito sapendo quanta sofferenza possa procurare al coniuge, adesso sai che la possa rifare.
> Bisogna imparare a convivere con questa consapevolezza oppure ... infischiandosi.


Ognuno di noi è potenzialmente traditore,non solo chi ha già tradito.
Chi è stato tradito sulla cicatrice fa un callo.
Io non vivo con la paura di essere tradita,anzi ,dovesse risuccedere ,avrei mille armi per affrontare senza dubbi la situazione .
Quando si scopre il tradimento, la parte più dilaniante è il decidere cosa fare .
La testa dice una cosa e il cuore ne dice un’altra .
Il mio cuore mi diceva “scappa,pensa a te stessa”.
La mia testa mi diceva che il progetto non era concluso ,i figli erano piccoli e/o in un’età  delicata della loro vita .
Per me questo è stato il vero strazio ,anche il domandarmi se fosse giusto metterlo alla porta mentre lui stesso era stravolto e travolto da ciò che forse nemmeno lui immaginava del tutto di poter provare .
Ora lo sa ciò che succede ,quanta merda piove dal cielo e quanto siano inconsistenti  le promesse  degli amanti ,i figli non sono più in un’età innocente e sono sempre più emancipati e fuori casa ,quindi la missione a cui la testa pensava,è pressoché compiuta .
Al cuore basta ricordare ciò che mai ha dimenticato ed in un attimo la porta si chiude alle spalle.


----------



## Foglia (30 Agosto 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi è potenzialmente traditore,non solo chi ha già tradito.
> Chi è stato tradito sulla cicatrice fa un callo.
> Io non vivo con la paura di essere tradita,anzi ,dovesse risuccedere ,avrei mille armi per affrontare senza dubbi la situazione .
> Quando si scopre il tradimento, la parte più dilaniante è il decidere cosa fare .
> ...


Mmmmm..... Massimo rispetto per la tua scelta, ma sul grassetto nutro parecchi dubbi. Cioè: lui è rimasto travolto e stravolto in conseguenza a ciò che ha provocato a te, che si è riversato su di lui (ha visto la sua posizione vacillare). Ma che sia il "poveretto" che ad un certo punto ha capito quanto sbagliata sia stata la sua scelta per il male che può aver fatto a te, francamente dubito. Si è visto con un piede fuori da quella porta, e tutto questo all'improvviso. Dal divano, alla porta. Questo lo ha sconvolto, Sulla continuazione del progetto non ancora concluso, anche qui posso dire che il progetto (quello dei figli) si porta avanti - da un punto di vista per così dire "sentimentale", relazionale, valoriale eccetera anche da separati. Quel che conta di più è che crescano con genitori sereni, non perfetti in apparenza. Sereni, con genitori consapevoli della propria imperfezione, anche, ma che quella imperfezione non tolga loro le serenità necessaria per mandare avanti la baracca. Poi i problemi o0stativi alla separazione possono essere di natura economica, pratica, eccetera. Ma la continuazione dei rapporti con i figli, e la loro serenità, a volte riesce meglio con la separazione. Dipende 
Mi ha colpita anche ciò che dici ti dicesse il tuo cuore "scappa, pensa a te stessa". Ecco, io credo che nella scelta di restare nel matrimonio tu abbia pensato a te stessa. Non è una novità, o una scelta contro tendenza, d'altro canto. E' abbastanza indicativo (ne parlavamo l'altro giorno) il fatto che statisticamente i matrimoni che si concludono per effetto del tradimento, si concludano appunto su iniziativa del traditore (quando cioé il tradimento è la risposta - sbagliata - a un qualcosa che non funziona più strutturalmente), mentre è ben più raro che il tradito lasci (di solito prova a perdonare, pensando a se stesso: anche figli, mutuo, scavolini e affini sono un pensare a se stessi). Ne parlavo con un amico che in passato ha interrotto una convivenza (senza però interrompere i rapporti che aveva coi figli della sua compagna, che non erano manco i suoi  ) poiché sgamato dalla compagna a tradire ("mea culpa" ha detto  ). Uno di quei casi dove lui è stato messo alla porta. In tutta risposta gli ho detto che nel mio rapporto le corna sarebbero state un minus, non era quello che sarebbe valso la separazione (ovviamente lo dico con la mia esperienza e in via ipotetica, ma credo di non sbagliare. Credo che avrei semplicemente cambiato stile di vita). Ma non ci sarebbero stati né "poveretti", né sacrifici da parte mia (beninteso, in un rapporto che non è stato il mio  , nel senso che a mancare nel rapporto era ben altro).
Secondo me, eh


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto una coppia separata che andava d’accordo. Ognuno aveva un nuovo partner, ma si vedeva un legame tra loro. Chiesi a lei perché si erano separati, “Siamo due coglioni” fu la risposta.
> Pensa se è il vostro caso.



Pensa che ridere se ci si dovesse rimettere insieme e ci chiedessero perchè l'abbiamo fatto e si rispondesse “Siamo due coglioni”
il paradosso


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Agosto 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Dopo sei anni ne avete avuto di tempo per rimurginare sui vostri reciproci errori.
> Noi li abbiamo rimurginati  stando insieme ,probabilmente consci che fosse impossibile voltarci le spalle .
> Difficile ,sfinente,punitivo ,facendocela pagare senza sconti ,con strappi violenti e ricuciture.
> Rabbia ,vendetta ,lacrime .
> ...


Credo sia verissimo


----------



## Lara3 (30 Agosto 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi è potenzialmente traditore,non solo chi ha già tradito.
> Chi è stato tradito sulla cicatrice fa un callo.
> Io non vivo con la paura di essere tradita,anzi ,dovesse risuccedere ,avrei mille armi per affrontare senza dubbi la situazione .
> Quando si scopre il tradimento, la parte più dilaniante è il decidere cosa fare .
> ...


Dipende molto da come è avvenuto e come si è concluso il tradimento. Se ricordo bene tuo marito ha avuto una pessima esperienza con l’amante. Ha avuto modo di apprezzare ancora di più te. Il mio ex deve aver avuto una bella esperienza con le prostitute in quanto sentivo in lui il rancore “per averli tolto il giocattolo che lo divertiva tanto”. Non era né stravolto, né pentito; l’unica preoccupazione era di continuare il suo divertimento comprando un’altra scheda di cellulare, nascondendosi meglio.
Da me non erano i presupposti.
Se non c’è pentimento dopo un tradimento ( e questo lo si nota subito), se si ha davanti un coniuge rancoroso perché è stato scoperto e deve fare salti mortali per continuare con l’amante , ecco in questi casi non c’è niente da fare.
Se la storia extra è stata piacevole io credo che il tradimento si può ripetere. Ormai sa che il tradito ha perdonato una volta e questo significa per lui che il tradito è dipendente affettivamente da lui. Questo lo pensa lui, si fa un idea ( spesso vera, ma non sempre) che il tradito lo ama comunque , qualsiasi cosa accada.


----------



## mistral (31 Agosto 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dipende molto da come è avvenuto e come si è concluso il tradimento. Se ricordo bene tuo marito ha avuto una pessima esperienza con l’amante. Ha avuto modo di apprezzare ancora di più te. Il mio ex deve aver avuto una bella esperienza con le prostitute in quanto sentivo in lui il rancore “per averli tolto il giocattolo che lo divertiva tanto”. Non era né stravolto, né pentito; l’unica preoccupazione era di continuare il suo divertimento comprando un’altra scheda di cellulare, nascondendosi meglio.
> Da me non erano i presupposti.
> Se non c’è pentimento dopo un tradimento ( e questo lo si nota subito), se si ha davanti un coniuge rancoroso perché è stato scoperto e deve fare salti mortali per continuare con l’amante , ecco in questi casi non c’è niente da fare.
> Se la storia extra è stata piacevole io credo che il tradimento si può ripetere. Ormai sa che il tradito ha perdonato una volta e questo significa per lui che il tradito è dipendente affettivamente da lui. Questo lo pensa lui, si fa un idea ( spesso vera, ma non sempre) che il tradito lo ama comunque , qualsiasi cosa accada.


La sua storia extra è stata estremamente piacevole ,poter recitare una parte e ricevere il feedback desiderato non è male .
Lui rancore no perché non sapeva  più come uscirne senza far danni quindi ,sotto certi aspetti si è liberato.
La pessima esperienza l’hanno avuta con lo scoppio della bolla . Lui ha visto una vipera pronta a distruggerlo e lei ha visto un uomo darsela a gambe . In sostanza hanno mollato gli abiti di scena .Le mazzate se le sono date dopo,quando lui non ha più recitato la parte  dell’uomo eroe ma si è dimostrato un codardo che si è eclissato e lei ha smesso il ruolo di dolcezza ,mostrandosi spietata nel volermi raccontare  in modo per lui umiliante aspetti della loro love story. 
Mio marito ha dimostrato estremo pentimento,anche troppo , e per anni ha lavorato per recuperare .
Lo fa ancora ora attuando tutta una serie di comportamenti ,ma è lui stesso che fa di tutto per non insinuare dubbio alcuno ,credo che lo rassicuri fare in modo che io non abbia motivo di dubitare perché sa che non ci sarebbe una seconda chance .
Io non metto e non ho mai messo catene ,chi sta con me ci deve voler stare ,lui sa che io sono rimasta con lui prevalentemente per altro anche se ovviamente tanti anni ed esperienze vissute insieme non mi lasciavano certo indifferente ,ma francamente in quel periodo il mio sentimento predominante non era esattamente Amore e chi ha subìto  un tradimento sa di cosa parlo e di quale sentimento alberga in quella fase .


----------



## mistral (31 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mmmmm..... Massimo rispetto per la tua scelta, ma sul grassetto nutro parecchi dubbi. Cioè: lui è rimasto travolto e stravolto in conseguenza a ciò che ha provocato a te, che si è riversato su di lui (ha visto la sua posizione vacillare). Ma che sia il "poveretto" che ad un certo punto ha capito quanto sbagliata sia stata la sua scelta per il male che può aver fatto a te, francamente dubito. Si è visto con un piede fuori da quella porta, e tutto questo all'improvviso. Dal divano, alla porta. Questo lo ha sconvolto, Sulla continuazione del progetto non ancora concluso, anche qui posso dire che il progetto (quello dei figli) si porta avanti - da un punto di vista per così dire "sentimentale", relazionale, valoriale eccetera anche da separati. Quel che conta di più è che crescano con genitori sereni, non perfetti in apparenza. Sereni, con genitori consapevoli della propria imperfezione, anche, ma che quella imperfezione non tolga loro le serenità necessaria per mandare avanti la baracca. Poi i problemi o0stativi alla separazione possono essere di natura economica, pratica, eccetera. Ma la continuazione dei rapporti con i figli, e la loro serenità, a volte riesce meglio con la separazione. Dipende
> Mi ha colpita anche ciò che dici ti dicesse il tuo cuore "scappa, pensa a te stessa". Ecco, io credo che nella scelta di restare nel matrimonio tu abbia pensato a te stessa. Non è una novità, o una scelta contro tendenza, d'altro canto. E' abbastanza indicativo (ne parlavamo l'altro giorno) il fatto che statisticamente i matrimoni che si concludono per effetto del tradimento, si concludano appunto su iniziativa del traditore (quando cioé il tradimento è la risposta - sbagliata - a un qualcosa che non funziona più strutturalmente), mentre è ben più raro che il tradito lasci (di solito prova a perdonare, pensando a se stesso: anche figli, mutuo, scavolini e affini sono un pensare a se stessi). Ne parlavo con un amico che in passato ha interrotto una convivenza (senza però interrompere i rapporti che aveva coi figli della sua compagna, che non erano manco i suoi  ) poiché sgamato dalla compagna a tradire ("mea culpa" ha detto  ). Uno di quei casi dove lui è stato messo alla porta. In tutta risposta gli ho detto che nel mio rapporto le corna sarebbero state un minus, non era quello che sarebbe valso la separazione (ovviamente lo dico con la mia esperienza e in via ipotetica, ma credo di non sbagliare. Credo che avrei semplicemente cambiato stile di vita). Ma non ci sarebbero stati né "poveretti", né sacrifici da parte mia (beninteso, in un rapporto che non è stato il mio  , nel senso che a mancare nel rapporto era ben altro).
> Secondo me, eh


Sai che io ho esperienze opposte?
Conosco più unioni spezzate da traditi che hanno messo alla porta ,che non da traditori che se ne siano andati .
Anche qui Pazzesco e Brunetta e molti altri ne sono l’esempio .
Nel pensare a me stessa ….ni,ho davvero dato la precedenza al lasciare che i figli si sentissero al sicuro e avessero del padre un’immagine pulita .
Noi come famiglia abbiamo sempre avuto una vita simbiotica ,presenza costante  ,molta vita quotidiana condivisa ,pasti  insieme ogni giorno ,i figli ne avrebbero sofferto eccome ,tanto più che le nostre crisi ce le siamo gestite senza mai far trasparire nulla ,sarebbe stato un fulmine a ciel sereno difficile da superare.
Ho fatto la mia analisi e i miei calcoli ed il risultato mi ha fatto pensare che potevo farcela .
Infatti loro non hanno mai sospettato nulla e la vita è proseguita tranquilla come sempre .
Per quanto mi riguarda ,la missione che mi ero prefissata ,è stata compiuta .


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Agosto 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Sai che io ho esperienze opposte?
> Conosco più unioni spezzate da traditi che hanno messo alla porta ,che non da traditori che se ne siano andati .
> Anche qui Pazzesco e Brunetta e molti altri ne sono l’esempio .
> Nel pensare a me stessa ….ni,ho davvero dato la precedenza al lasciare che i figli si sentissero al sicuro e avessero del padre un’immagine pulita .
> ...


Dal mio punto di vista hai fatto benone.
Io sono infedele come tutti sanno.
Tuttavia la mia famiglia è molto unita, siamo una squadra (termine coniato da numero uno), sono un padre e marito presente, certo, come in tutte le famiglie del mondo abbiamo alti e bassi, ma niente di irrisolvibile.
Nessuna delle mie storie extra mi ha mai fatto vacillare da padre e marito, i miei ruoli mi sono ben chiari.
I miei figli non hanno chiesto di nascere, pertanto ritengo che non gli vada negata la presenza di due genitori e di una famiglia serena.
E quando saranno grandi? Nulla, io intendo rimanere marito di mia moglie, vivere e invecchiare con lei, pur continuando se capita, ad avere mie storie personali esterne alla mia coppia ufficiale.
Non cerco avventure pur avendone avute parecchie in passato, mi piacciono le storie lunghe fatte anche di condivisioni esterne al letto.
So bene non essere giusto, ma non tutto ciò che è giusto collima esattamente con i miei bisogni, prioritari su tutto, tra i quali ci stanno famiglia e amante. 
Da qualche anno mia moglie sa, ma che sappia o non sappia, la mia condotta non è mai cambiata.
Ho avuto però la fortuna e forse la strategia, di trovare sempre amanti felicemente sposate e sulla mia stessa lunghezza d’onda. 
Quindi Mistral, il discorso che fai riguardo ai figli lo comprendo benissimo.
Peraltro e magari sono solo casi sporadici che non fanno statistica pur essendo reali, nel mio paese di 2000 anime, i compagni di classe più problematici o con più difficoltà sono proprio i figli di genitori separati.
Difficolta a rimanere attenti, crisi di panico notturne, mancanze di figure di riferimento, sono tematiche ben note nell’Associazioni Genitori di cui faccio parte.
Certo, ora mi si dirà tra le presenti che i propri figli sono apposto ecc ecc, che anche nelle meglio famiglie ci sono i criminali, ma la mia piccola esperienza nel contesto in cui vivo dice altro, pertanto, poiché a me di ribaltare le statistiche a scapito della loro serenità interessa meno di zero li tutelo da tutto, mie velleità comprese.


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Sai che io ho esperienze opposte?
> Conosco più unioni spezzate da traditi che hanno messo alla porta ,che non da traditori che se ne siano andati .
> Anche qui Pazzesco e Brunetta e molti altri ne sono l’esempio .
> Nel pensare a me stessa ….ni,ho davvero dato la precedenza al lasciare che i figli si sentissero al sicuro e avessero del padre un’immagine pulita .
> ...



Anzitutto, complimenti per come la avete gestita. Anche se a me (è innegabile che in quel che dico ci sia la mia esperienza, però non solo la mia) riesce davvero ostico immaginare una situazione di quelle che hai più volte descritto tu (ricordo che tuo marito ha avuto crisi che lo hanno portato in ospedale e comunque avete vissuto situazioni davvero "forti", che è difficile immaginare che possano capitare solo quando i figli sono lontani, tutto qui), come un qualcosa di totalmente "lontano" dai figli. Mi immagino una vita in una casa, due che stanno attraversando un inferno, e i figli che non vedono e non sentono nulla: e mi pare impossibile.... Questo non toglie nulla al fatto che, se due riescono a superare la crisi, e decidono di andare avanti, sia sicuramente un bene per i figli (che al limite vedono mamma e papà affrontare un momento di difficoltà, uscendone  ). E capisco ciò che vuoi dire tu: un fulmine a ciel sereno (cioé in assenza di tensioni PRIMA della scoperta) comporta  senz'altro maggiormente il rischio che uno dei genitori venga colpevolizzato, perché premesso che ai figli va detta la verità (la verità nelle forme che loro possono capire, e senza necessariamente entrare nei dettagli, ma la verità va detta e non sempre basta un "mamma e papà non vanno d'accordo più") una separazione dall'oggi al domani avrebbe comportato parecchie domande. Il fatto che siate riusciti a far fronte comune per i figli, in una situazione in cui uno è disperato, e l'altro lo vorrebbe vedere al rogo, è senz'altro indice di un qualcosa di positivo. Che credo che vada oltre ai figli. Ecco: quando tu hai detto di avere fatto tutto per i figli, per la loro serenità, la cosa mi suonava nel senso dell'avere preso i figli un pò come "paravento", non so come dire. Di qui che ti ho detto che (e anche qui premesso che per i figli la situazione ideale è quella di avere due genitori sereni che vivono insieme, e questo non lo ponevo in discussione) talvolta è senz'altro meglio che i figli vivano genitori sereni ancorché separati, E ne ho prova diretta . Quindi ciò che dici, anche alla luce della tua specifica (trovare in entrambi le risorse per cercare di arginare, comunque, la tempesta davanti ai figli nell'esatto momento in cui la tempesta è in corso) secondo me è indice di qualcosa d'altro, oltre ai figli, che vi lega. E forse (forse  ) vedrai che anche una volta che i figli saranno per i fatti loro, tutto sommato, il tuo matrimonio varrà comunque la pena di essere continuato e vissuto. Perché ripeto, dubito fortemente che quelli continuati "perché ci sono i figli" (vale a dire, e lo chiarisco, quelli basati esclusivamente sulla presenza dei figli, che non fosse per loro il marito sarebbe già cestinato) siano forieri di una gran serenità in casa. A meno di non avere proprio figli che vivono su Marte


----------



## Lara3 (1 Settembre 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> La sua storia extra è stata estremamente piacevole ,poter recitare una parte e ricevere il feedback desiderato non è male .
> Lui rancore no perché non sapeva  più come uscirne senza far danni quindi ,sotto certi aspetti si è liberato.
> La pessima esperienza l’hanno avuta con lo scoppio della bolla . Lui ha visto una vipera pronta a distruggerlo e lei ha visto un uomo darsela a gambe . In sostanza hanno mollato gli abiti di scena .Le mazzate se le sono date dopo,quando lui non ha più recitato la parte  dell’uomo eroe ma si è dimostrato un codardo che si è eclissato e lei ha smesso il ruolo di dolcezza ,mostrandosi spietata nel volermi raccontare  in modo per lui umiliante aspetti della loro love story.
> Mio marito ha dimostrato estremo pentimento,anche troppo , e per anni ha lavorato per recuperare .
> ...


Ecco, io mi riferivo al fatto che una volta scoperto il tradimento, tuo marito ha scoperto la vera faccia dell’amante e che non è stato piacevole. Lei non le ha lasciato un « dolce » ricordo. E lui ha avuto modo di fare confronto tra voi due. Se l’amante fosse stata una dolce creatura ( anche dopo ) e se si fosse allontanata in silenzio e con dignità per non arrecare ulteriori danni al vostro matrimonio, ecco allora forse lui avrebbe avuto rimpianti per la storia extra. La storia extra comprende tutto: sia i momenti in cui va tutto bene sia i momenti in cui ci si lascia e lì possono esserci delle sorprese.
Si, l’atteggiamento di tuo marito dopo la scoperta, da quello che racconti mi sembra corretto e dimostra pentimento. La sua cura nel volerti dimostrare che è fedele significa che ci tiene alla seconda chance che gli hai dato.
Vi auguro tanta serenità 
Avrei una curiosità, se non sono indiscreta...
La vostra intimità è cambiata dopo la scoperta e come ?
Per quello che mi riguarda per me non erano i presupposti per restare: il mio ex era rancoroso perché gli avevo rovinato il divertimento. Era umiliante sentirsi questo rancore addosso invece di comprendere che in un matrimonio è normale che una moglie non accetti che il marito vada con le prostitute.
Lui si considerava «  un uomo di mondo » ed ero io quella antiquata.
E mi portava come esempio un vario numero di amici che erano come lui.
Boh


----------



## Lara3 (1 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista hai fatto benone.
> Io sono infedele come tutti sanno.
> Tuttavia la mia famiglia è molto unita, siamo una squadra (termine coniato da numero uno), sono un padre e marito presente, certo, come in tutte le famiglie del mondo abbiamo alti e bassi, ma niente di irrisolvibile.
> Nessuna delle mie storie extra mi ha mai fatto vacillare da padre e marito, i miei ruoli mi sono ben chiari.
> ...


Wow ! 
Sei anche nell’associazione genitori !
Complimenti !
Mio ex marito con 2 figli credo sia stato al massimo a 3 visite mediche ed una riunione scolastica.
Altroché associazione genitori.
Non sapeva neanche chi erano i docenti; se gli incontrava sulla strada non salutava, pur vedendo me che saluto. Poi si arrabbiava lui se gli chiedevo perché non saluta persone che io saluto e ci salutano. Mi rispondeva pure incazzato che come fa a salutare persone che non conosce.
Pur non avendo hobby, pur non avendo avuto storie lunghe ( o almeno credo, con le prostitute di norma non si hanno interessi fuori dal letto), era veramente poco presente.


----------



## Foglia (1 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco, io mi riferivo al fatto che una volta scoperto il tradimento, tuo marito ha scoperto la vera faccia dell’amante e che non è stato piacevole. Lei non le ha lasciato un « dolce » ricordo. E lui ha avuto modo di fare confronto tra voi due. Se l’amante fosse stata una dolce creatura ( anche dopo ) e se si fosse allontanata in silenzio e con dignità per non arrecare ulteriori danni al vostro matrimonio, ecco allora forse lui avrebbe avuto rimpianti per la storia extra. La storia extra comprende tutto: sia i momenti in cui va tutto bene sia i momenti in cui ci si lascia e lì possono esserci delle sorprese.
> Si, l’atteggiamento di tuo marito dopo la scoperta, da quello che racconti mi sembra corretto e dimostra pentimento. La sua cura nel volerti dimostrare che è fedele significa che ci tiene alla seconda chance che gli hai dato.
> Vi auguro tanta serenità
> Avrei una curiosità, se non sono indiscreta...
> ...


Mah... L'amante secondo me si è rivelata una scema. Forse (se non ricordo male è stato così) spinta da "mire" di conquista, quando si è immancabilmente trovata lasciata in un nanosecondo, ha sostanzialmente reagito buttandosi merda addosso. Cioé: posso capire l'incazzatura, ma una che arriva a criticare l'amante, al punto da dire che a letto era una pippa, arriva davvero a smascherare se stessa, nulla più. Verosimilmente sarebbe stata una dolce creatura in caso contrario, ed è una gran bella domanda  : se il marito di @mistral , una volta sgamato, avesse detto a mistral che era innamorato dell'amante (o meglio: si fosse trovato in un matrimonio in cui non voleva stare più e avesse avuto l'alternativa sentimentale già pronta), l'amante cosa avrebbe pensato di quello che è divenuto cotanta merda solo in seguito alla sua fuga? 

Io dubito (ma non è nemmeno detto: ci sono anche quelli per cui la "vittoria", la "conquista" è più importante di ciò che si vince e conquista, che viene subito accantonato non appena vinto) che l'amante sarebbe stata la vipera che è diventata (restando comunque una bella bomba a orologeria, eh ). Però ripeto, non è cosa così scontata neppure questa. Magari una volta ottenuta la "vittoria", la conquista, lo avrebbe lasciato come una aragosta spolpata.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Settembre 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Sai che io ho esperienze opposte?
> Conosco più unioni spezzate da traditi che hanno messo alla porta ,che non da traditori che se ne siano andati .
> Anche qui Pazzesco e Brunetta e molti altri ne sono l’esempio .
> Nel pensare a me stessa ….ni,ho davvero dato la precedenza al lasciare che i figli si sentissero al sicuro e avessero del padre un’immagine pulita .
> ...


Complimenti !
Avrei una domanda : quando hai scoperto il tradimento, tuo marito ha negato l’evidenza oppure «  ha collaborato «  nel darti le risposte di cui avevi bisogno ?
Il mio non ha collaborato per niente, ha negato l’evidenza fino all’estremo. Avevo le prove nelle mani e mentiva spudoratamente.
Al punto di far saltare i nervi anche a un santo.
In questa situazione è stato difficile nascondere ai figli il fatto di avere problemi.
Avrei desiderato tanto una gestione diversa, ma alle mie legittime domande mi rispondeva che sono pazza.
Io nascondevo il problema, all’inizio piangendo di nascosto, poi quando i ragazzi chiedevano a lui cosa mi succede lui diceva loro che sono pazza. Dal primo giorno in cui ho scoperto. E mentre scoprivo ancora di più e tenevo nascosto ai ragazzi, lui continuava a dire loro che il mio malumore è perché sono pazza.
Tipo : dopo settimane e settimane in cui ha negato tutto pur avendo io la prova regina nelle mani e glielo avevo pure detto che prova ho (pensava che bluffavo, boh), quindi dopo settimane e settimane arriva pure il contentino. Prima diceva che non è mai stato dalle prostitute e che non sa di che parlo e diceva che ero pazza. Poi ha detto solo che ha telefonato a delle prostitute, ma mai stato.
Poi infine che è stato, all’inizio ha detto che solo una volta, poi forse capendo cosa ho in mano, ha ammesso di essere stato varie volte.
E poi sorpresa.... dopo settimane di tira e molla riconosce di essere stato dalle prostitute, pagato ( ma questo lo sapevo già), ma.... che non ha fatto niente 
Vabbè...prima di lasciarci quindi anni dopo la scoperta ha ammesso che andava a prostitute da sempre, ancora prima di conoscermi e non ha mai smesso. Ma questa ammissione è arrivata dopo circa 5 anni dalla scoperta.
Ma non ha mai fatto niente , ha solo guardato.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Wow !
> Sei anche nell’associazione genitori !
> Complimenti !
> Mio ex marito con 2 figli credo sia stato al massimo a 3 visite mediche ed una riunione scolastica.
> ...


Ho abbandonato altre attività ultimamente per dedicarmi con maggiore impegno alla famiglia.


----------



## mistral (1 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Complimenti !
> Avrei una domanda : quando hai scoperto il tradimento, tuo marito ha negato l’evidenza oppure «  ha collaborato «  nel darti le risposte di cui avevi bisogno ?
> Il mio non ha collaborato per niente, ha negato l’evidenza fino all’estremo. Avevo le prove nelle mani e mentiva spudoratamente.
> Al punto di far saltare i nervi anche a un santo.
> ...


Appena gli ho chiesto se aveva qualcosa da dirmi ,ha vuotato il sacco come una liberazione .
Abbiamo passato settimane a setacciare tutto ,ha risposto ad ogni mia domanda ,che ammetto spesso siano state davvero toste .
Ha messo tutto alla luce del sole ,sentimenti,motivazioni  senza mai minimizzare nulla riguardo alle sue colpe .
Nel piatto ho messo anche l’analisi di quelle che di sicuro potevano essere state anche mie mancanze .
Onestamente io continuo a pensare che le mie mancanze o a volte la mia indifferenza scaturisse da suoi comportamenti pregressi .
Ho già scritto più volte che lui è stato cresciuto da un padre assente che tendeva ad umiliarlo e da una madre che per i “figli” si è immolata ,in sostanza non facendoli crescere,  facendo da ombrello e coprendoli sempre .
Ha fatto si che la loro adolescenza continuasse ad oltranza non prendendosi mai la responsabilità di nulla .
Questo atteggiamento di bambino che non cresce mai e che fa casini uno dietro l’altro aspettando che gli “adulti” sistemino il guaio ,alla lunga mi ha stufata ,specie quando i nostri figli parevano essere diventati più maturi di lui .
Ma lui non lo capiva e io ero la mamma  cattiva immagino,quindi si sentisse frustrato e nella sua testa io ero quella incontentabile .
La madre  la raggiravano(in senso buono)  come volevano,con me è un pelo più difficile  .
Ora non è che lui non faccia pasticci(molti meno) ma almeno si rende conto che ho tutto il diritto di incazzarmi e che quindi lui non è  vittima di me ma dei suoi comportamenti .
Hanno sempre avuto una ditta di famiglia e la mentalità era che se si fanno male i conti ,paga la ditta .
Quindi una gestione senza testa ,quella leggerezza che ti fa pensare che se incassi 10 e ne pendi 12 in moto o macchine ,mamma metterà una pezza ,oppure il fratello o chissà chi.
Col tempo ho realizzato che non era semplicemente stronzo ma che davvero lui non vede ad un palmo oltre al suo naso ,ma è la sua situazione familiare che lo ha messo in condizione di vivere alla giornata e di non avere mai progetti a lungo termine .
I suoi si sono scannati per decenni (ma sono stati insieme per i figli…..) è davvero si viveva alla giornata se si era ancora vivi,quindi mai progetti di famiglia di vacanze ,di cose piacevoli da vivere insieme ,solo lavoro e mazzate .
Ora ,finalmente la società  si è divisa ed ognuno ha imparato a rispondere delle proprie azioni .


----------



## mistral (1 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... L'amante secondo me si è rivelata una scema. Forse (se non ricordo male è stato così) spinta da "mire" di conquista, quando si è immancabilmente trovata lasciata in un nanosecondo, ha sostanzialmente reagito buttandosi merda addosso. Cioé: posso capire l'incazzatura, ma una che arriva a criticare l'amante, al punto da dire che a letto era una pippa, arriva davvero a smascherare se stessa, nulla più. Verosimilmente sarebbe stata una dolce creatura in caso contrario, ed è una gran bella domanda  : se il marito di @mistral , una volta sgamato, avesse detto a mistral che era innamorato dell'amante (o meglio: si fosse trovato in un matrimonio in cui non voleva stare più e avesse avuto l'alternativa sentimentale già pronta), l'amante cosa avrebbe pensato di quello che è divenuto cotanta merda solo in seguito alla sua fuga?
> 
> Io dubito (ma non è nemmeno detto: ci sono anche quelli per cui la "vittoria", la "conquista" è più importante di ciò che si vince e conquista, che viene subito accantonato non appena vinto) che l'amante sarebbe stata la vipera che è diventata (restando comunque una bella bomba a orologeria, eh ). Però ripeto, non è cosa così scontata neppure questa. Magari una volta ottenuta la "vittoria", la conquista, lo avrebbe lasciato come una aragosta spolpata.


Mentre a lui raccontava il vuoto cosmico del suo matrimonio ,sui social ai quali mio  marito non era iscritto ,lei pubblicava foto di famiglia con cuore ed amore .
A lui ha raccontato buttando merda, tutte le caratteristiche del marito ,quelle sessuali comprese .Gli ha pure detto che aveva il cazzo più  grosso di quello di suo marito (tecnica antica alla quale pensavo abboccassero solo i dodicenni ) 
La suocera la cognata ,sorella e fratelli ,padre …tutti stronzi ,tutti messi in piazza per giustificare la sua zoccolaggine .
Lei mica era una “facilina” alla quale piaceva attirare uomini con la bava alla bocca ,portarli a casa ,offrire il lettone matrimoniale ,lei era una ragazza seria circondata da stronzi che di conseguenza la obbligavano a comportarsi così .
Ovviamente per mio marito grandi complimenti …..lui che recitava la parte di saggio maturo (e se ci penso rido fino a domani ).
Certo ,se la storia andava avanti,la recita avrebbe continuato  ma come dici te ,era una bomba ad orologeria sia lei ,ma anche lui .
Nessuno dei due si mostrava  per cio che realmente era.
Il fatto che lei mi abbia snocciolato le cose che non digeriva di lui ,la dice grossa su quanto avrebbe retto senza sbottare .
Ma anche lui è stato pirla a pensare ,o meglio di essersi bevuto  di essere l’eletto in mezzo agli stronzi,non ci è arrivato a pensare che appena la ruota fosse girata ,lo stesso trattamento sarebbe toccato a lui ed infatti…….
Un giorno mi disse che aveva toccato il fondo e ormai stava per scavare .
È stato talmente umiliato da tutte le parti che penso che ogni mattina guardandosi allo specchio si darà dell’idiota finché campa .
Ma su quello se la deve vedere lui


----------



## mistral (1 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Dal mio punto di vista hai fatto benone.
> Io sono infedele come tutti sanno.
> Tuttavia la mia famiglia è molto unita, siamo una squadra (termine coniato da numero uno), sono un padre e marito presente, certo, come in tutte le famiglie del mondo abbiamo alti e bassi, ma niente di irrisolvibile.
> Nessuna delle mie storie extra mi ha mai fatto vacillare da padre e marito, i miei ruoli mi sono ben chiari.
> ...


Certo ,se si sta insieme anche per i figli ,si deve essere certi che i figli in famiglia ci devono stare bene .
Noi ci siamo riusciti ,siamo sempre stati allegri e sereni come famiglia ,loro hanno sempre vissuto protetti dai nostri eventuali problemi di coppia che onestamente non sono mai stati gravi se non in quel periodo di allontanamento emotivo ,quindi nessuna scenata o menar di mani .
Mia suocera si sente eroe a non essersi separata per il bene dei figli .
Però botte,disprezzo ,corna  sbandierate ,amanti che minacciavano,insulti .
Ecco ,a casa nostra niente di tutto questo ,mio marito mai mi ha detto una parola fuori posto e tento meno ha mai alzato un dito ,anzi ,lui è il romanticone di famiglia .


----------



## mistral (1 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco, io mi riferivo al fatto che una volta scoperto il tradimento, tuo marito ha scoperto la vera faccia dell’amante e che non è stato piacevole. Lei non le ha lasciato un « dolce » ricordo. E lui ha avuto modo di fare confronto tra voi due. Se l’amante fosse stata una dolce creatura ( anche dopo ) e se si fosse allontanata in silenzio e con dignità per non arrecare ulteriori danni al vostro matrimonio, ecco allora forse lui avrebbe avuto rimpianti per la storia extra. La storia extra comprende tutto: sia i momenti in cui va tutto bene sia i momenti in cui ci si lascia e lì possono esserci delle sorprese.
> Si, l’atteggiamento di tuo marito dopo la scoperta, da quello che racconti mi sembra corretto e dimostra pentimento. La sua cura nel volerti dimostrare che è fedele significa che ci tiene alla seconda chance che gli hai dato.
> Vi auguro tanta serenità
> Avrei una curiosità, se non sono indiscreta...
> ...


La nostra vita sessuale non è mai stata problematica .
In quel periodo di allontanamento emotivo da parte mia ,anche il sesso mi infastidiva ,lui da quel punto di vista mi ha sempre cercata  a me dava fastidio che si avvicinasse per il sesso e che con il sesso lui volesse appianare le cose per le quali io volevo dialogo e presa di coscienza .
Ma lui fa una fatica atroce ad affrontare i problemi .
In sostanza un gatto che si mordeva la coda .
Dopo la scoperta credo che siamo  andati avanti a farlo tre volte al giorno almeno per un anno o forse più .
Poi via a via si è tornati a ritmi più normali  ,con la differenza che se succede che per 15 giorni per varie vicissitudini non lo facciano ,non cade più il mondo ,lui prima (ritenendo il sesso come  punto primario di comunicazione )  vedeva un rifiuto come un qualche grave problema da parte mia .
Dava  un significato un po’ distorto al mio aver voglia o meno .
Diciamo anche che a casa sua visti i problemi di corna ,la frase ricorrente era sempre quella che se se non si mangia a casa ,significa che si ha già mangiato fuori ……così come “le donne devono essere controllate,perché sono praticamente tutte z@ccole “ ,altra chicca di suo padre ,che le zoccole se le andava a cercare ,quindi intorno a lui vedeva solo donne tentatrici .
Ergo ,se dicevo di no ,il pensiero primario era che avevo già soddisfatto le mie voglie altrove e lui cadeva un uno stato misto a rancore e tristezza  .
Ovviamente non lo manifestava in modo eclatante ma cambiava umore in modo abbastanza insopportabile .
È stato a lungo vittima dei retaggi disfunzionali di casa sua ,è cresciuto impregnato in queste idiozie e in molte altre. Ma negli anni ha fatto passi da gigante .


----------



## mistral (1 Settembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anzitutto, complimenti per come la avete gestita. Anche se a me (è innegabile che in quel che dico ci sia la mia esperienza, però non solo la mia) riesce davvero ostico immaginare una situazione di quelle che hai più volte descritto tu (ricordo che tuo marito ha avuto crisi che lo hanno portato in ospedale e comunque avete vissuto situazioni davvero "forti", che è difficile immaginare che possano capitare solo quando i figli sono lontani, tutto qui), come un qualcosa di totalmente "lontano" dai figli. Mi immagino una vita in una casa, due che stanno attraversando un inferno, e i figli che non vedono e non sentono nulla: e mi pare impossibile.... Questo non toglie nulla al fatto che, se due riescono a superare la crisi, e decidono di andare avanti, sia sicuramente un bene per i figli (che al limite vedono mamma e papà affrontare un momento di difficoltà, uscendone  ). E capisco ciò che vuoi dire tu: un fulmine a ciel sereno (cioé in assenza di tensioni PRIMA della scoperta) comporta  senz'altro maggiormente il rischio che uno dei genitori venga colpevolizzato, perché premesso che ai figli va detta la verità (la verità nelle forme che loro possono capire, e senza necessariamente entrare nei dettagli, ma la verità va detta e non sempre basta un "mamma e papà non vanno d'accordo più") una separazione dall'oggi al domani avrebbe comportato parecchie domande. Il fatto che siate riusciti a far fronte comune per i figli, in una situazione in cui uno è disperato, e l'altro lo vorrebbe vedere al rogo, è senz'altro indice di un qualcosa di positivo. Che credo che vada oltre ai figli. Ecco: quando tu hai detto di avere fatto tutto per i figli, per la loro serenità, la cosa mi suonava nel senso dell'avere preso i figli un pò come "paravento", non so come dire. Di qui che ti ho detto che (e anche qui premesso che per i figli la situazione ideale è quella di avere due genitori sereni che vivono insieme, e questo non lo ponevo in discussione) talvolta è senz'altro meglio che i figli vivano genitori sereni ancorché separati, E ne ho prova diretta . Quindi ciò che dici, anche alla luce della tua specifica (trovare in entrambi le risorse per cercare di arginare, comunque, la tempesta davanti ai figli nell'esatto momento in cui la tempesta è in corso) secondo me è indice di qualcosa d'altro, oltre ai figli, che vi lega. E forse (forse  ) vedrai che anche una volta che i figli saranno per i fatti loro, tutto sommato, il tuo matrimonio varrà comunque la pena di essere continuato e vissuto. Perché ripeto, dubito fortemente che quelli continuati "perché ci sono i figli" (vale a dire, e lo chiarisco, quelli basati esclusivamente sulla presenza dei figli, che non fosse per loro il marito sarebbe già cestinato) siano forieri di una gran serenità in casa. A meno di non avere proprio figli che vivono su Marte


Rispondo alla domanda sul fatto che nessuno si sia accorto .
La bolla è scoppiata in piena estate ,due giorni prima che i figli partissero per mete diverse con gruppi scolastici e/o amici di famiglia ,quando sono tornati, siamo andati al mare ma mio marito laborava quindi ci raggiungeva nel week end ,mentre loro erano in spiaggia noi davamo il peggio di noi
Quindi le prime  settimane sono decantate senza loro .
In ospedale per un pomeriggio è stato giustificato con una caduta ,quando lui era in tilt stava fuori  tutto il giorno giustificato dal lavoro .
Io poi devo ammettere di essere un’attrice da Oscar ,posso aver ingurgitato candeggina ma nulla traspare agli altri .
Oltre tutto ci muoviamo in spazi ampii,casa su più piani ,molto spazio esterno ufficio e ditta nello stesso perimetro del grande  cortile di casa . Onestamente abbiamo più problemi a radunarci  per il pranzo che non di pestarci i piedi .
Sicuramente questo  ha aiutato molto


----------



## Lara3 (1 Settembre 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> La nostra vita sessuale non è mai stata problematica .
> In quel periodo di allontanamento emotivo da parte mia ,anche il sesso mi infastidiva ,lui da quel punto di vista mi ha sempre cercata  a me dava fastidio che si avvicinasse per il sesso e che con il sesso lui volesse appianare le cose per le quali io volevo dialogo e presa di coscienza .
> Ma lui fa una fatica atroce ad affrontare i problemi .
> In sostanza un gatto che si mordeva la coda .
> ...


3 volte al giorno per un anno dopo la scoperta del tradimento... originale !
Come te lo spieghi ?
Per te era accettabile/piacevole visto quello che avevi appena scoperchiato ?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Settembre 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo ,se si sta insieme anche per i figli ,si deve essere certi che i figli in famiglia ci devono stare bene .
> Noi ci siamo riusciti ,siamo sempre stati allegri e sereni come famiglia ,loro hanno sempre vissuto protetti dai nostri eventuali problemi di coppia che onestamente non sono mai stati gravi se non in quel periodo di allontanamento emotivo ,quindi nessuna scenata o menar di mani .
> Mia suocera si sente eroe a non essersi separata per il bene dei figli .
> Però botte,disprezzo ,corna  sbandierate ,amanti che minacciavano,insulti .
> Ecco ,a casa nostra niente di tutto questo ,mio marito mai mi ha detto una parola fuori posto e tento meno ha mai alzato un dito ,anzi ,lui è il romanticone di famiglia .


Potrei essere io tuo marito….


----------



## mistral (1 Settembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 3 volte al giorno per un anno dopo la scoperta del tradimento... originale !
> Come te lo spieghi ?
> Per te era accettabile/piacevole visto quello che avevi appena scoperchiato ?


Boh,non saprei  è riesplosa la chimica che abbiamo sempre avuto.
Poi il fatto che il sesso più  lo si fa e  piu diventi  una necessità , lo ritengo molto vero .
Psicologicamente avrà di sicuro  il suo significato .


----------



## mistral (1 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Potrei essere io tuo marito….


……sei tu ?


----------



## mistral (1 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Potrei essere io tuo marito….


Anche tu arrivi da una famiglia modello che ha messo la serenità dei figli al primo posto?


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Settembre 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Anche tu arrivi da una famiglia modello che ha messo la serenità dei figli al primo posto?


L’esatto contrario. Ma fa nulla, si diventa grandi comunque in qualche modo.


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Settembre 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> ……sei tu ?


si sono io….


----------



## mistral (1 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> si sono io….


Allora vammi a ritirare la macchina dalla revisione !


----------



## mistral (1 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> L’esatto contrario. Ma fa nulla, si diventa grandi comunque in qualche modo.


Ovviamente anche io intendevo l’opposto pensando alla famiglia di mio marito


----------



## Pincopallino (1 Settembre 2021)

mistral ha detto:


> Allora vammi a ritirare la macchina dalla revisione !


Passi tu dal calzolaio per favore?


----------



## mistral (1 Settembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Passi tu dal calzolaio per favore?


Ok


----------



## Pazzesco (3 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Mah, hai ragione, però è anche particolare che in anni in cui ci siamo visti super saltuariamente per questioni familiari e patrimoniali non ci sia stata alcuna 'pulsione' da nessuno dei due e, soprattutto, che nessuno dei due abbia trovato una relazione stabile, no?
> 
> In ogni caso ci stiamo andando pianissimo


OK
mi rendo conto negli anni di avervi rotto le palle abbastanza, essendo pure stato un utente poco, zero, presente in altri thread.
Però qui ho trovato sempre opinioni e commenti interessanti e punti di vista originali (certo anche qualche gran pirla, M/F alla bisogna).

Ecco la situazione.
Abbiamo ricominciato a frequentarci alla fine dell'anno scorso. Non conviviamo, ma ci vediamo spesso in settimana e 2/3 volte dormiamo insieme, abbracciati come due ragazzini della prima ora. Parliamo di tutto, anche di quanto successo, direi senza drammi, ma è un aspetto ormai meno che secondario.
Ci troviamo molto bene, pare ci sia una notevole sintonia, nel senso che abbiamo piacere a fare cose insieme, ma per sua esplicita richiesta NON facciamo sesso, niente.
Non lo desidera e non ci pensa, mai, con nessuno, dice.

Quando non siamo insieme esce con le amiche, con amici e dice di non provare mai lo stimolo di qualsiasi tipo di contatto fisico con alcuno che non sia io e comunque, con me, solo a livello di piacevoli e caste tenerezze.

Ho proposto di vedere una sessuologa, ma non le interessa. Pensa che se ho bisogno di rapporti dovrei cercarli con altre donne, per lei va bene. Dovesse accadere, è ok se glielo dico, ma se non le raccontassi nulla sarebbe meglio ancora.

Dalla pubertà è per me il periodo più lungo di astinenza...perché invece io avrei molto desiderio di fare l'amore con lei.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> OK
> mi rendo conto negli anni di avervi rotto le palle abbastanza, essendo pure stato un utente poco, zero, presente in altri thread.
> Però qui ho trovato sempre opinioni e commenti interessanti e punti di vista originali (certo anche qualche gran pirla, M/F alla bisogna).
> 
> ...


Ma lei chi è ?
È una tua ex ?
Non so quanti anni tu abbia, ma se questa situazione non ti soddisfa in quanto manca una componente importante, appunto il sesso, credo che il suo benestare ad un tuo eventuale tradimento non sia la miglior soluzione in una relazione come la vostra. E trovo svilente il fatto che non voglia provare di parlare con un medico.
Abbiamo già visto casi in cui si dichiarava al coniuge che non si è interessate al sesso mentre lo si faceva fuori con un altro.
Dipende da te: se hai bisogno di una sorella sicuramente può funzionare. Ma in questo caso non bisogna dormire insieme.


----------



## Lostris (3 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> OK
> mi rendo conto negli anni di avervi rotto le palle abbastanza, essendo pure stato un utente poco, zero, presente in altri thread.
> Però qui ho trovato sempre opinioni e commenti interessanti e punti di vista originali (certo anche qualche gran pirla, M/F alla bisogna).
> 
> ...


L’inizio di una lenta agonia.
A meno che la natura del tuo interesse per lei non cambi.

Mi sembra un rapporto “di sostegno” e di dipendenza. 
Peró senza sesso.

Se io desiderassi qualcuno nella sua interezza (che per me è il desiderio sano) non potrei star bene in un rapporto del genere.
Non si tratta di compensare con altri.

Il problema è che per lei è un punto non in discussione, infatti ti ha anche trovato una soluzione che accomoderebbe entrambi.

Peccato che il “desiderio di scopare con _qualcuno”_ non è per nulla uguale al “desiderio di scopare”. 

Grazie, ma no. Au revoir.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Febbraio 2022)

Potrebbe andare bene se ci fosse simmetria: ma lui vuole, lei no.
Un bel problema. 
E poi lei dice il vero? Potrebbe essere davvero asessuata come potrebbe avere un altro, di cui è innamorata,  ma che la usa solo per sfogarsi.
E quindi compensa con l'ex la carenza affettiva.


----------



## patroclo (3 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> OK
> mi rendo conto negli anni di avervi rotto le palle abbastanza, essendo pure stato un utente poco, zero, presente in altri thread.
> Però qui ho trovato sempre opinioni e commenti interessanti e punti di vista originali (certo anche qualche gran pirla, M/F alla bisogna).
> 
> ...


ricordami quanti anni avete?

Boh, è un chiaro fallimento annunciato, basta che sappia che appena troverai una che oltre al sesso ti darà qualcosa di più lei finirà nella "sfera dell'affettuosa amicizia"...se le va bene direi che è tutto ok


----------



## Lara3 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> OK
> mi rendo conto negli anni di avervi rotto le palle abbastanza, essendo pure stato un utente poco, zero, presente in altri thread.
> Però qui ho trovato sempre opinioni e commenti interessanti e punti di vista originali (certo anche qualche gran pirla, M/F alla bisogna).
> 
> ...


Ok, vuole amicizia, non c’è bisogno di dormire insieme abbracciati. È crudele pretendere questo dal momento che tu desideri di più . Gioca a eccitare un uomo e poi si appella alla castità ? Fisiologicamente ti crea dei problemi ; se lei non è interessata alla tua salute ok, ma prendi atto e agisci di conseguenza.
Mi sembra che lei cerchi in te un sostegno e vedo tanto egoismo a chiedere di dormire abbracciati e poi… niente di più.
In 2 parole … la manderei a quel paese.


----------



## valentina.65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Separati definitivamente. Cercati una donna che ti ami con tutto il cuore e il suo corpo. Lei sta cercando una amica e tu ci soffrirai . Ad un certo punto il suo desiderio si riaccenderà e non sarà per te .....sei una amica. La moglie di Danny insegna


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Io continuerei a controllare perché nulla vieta che... Resta che anche se non continuasse.. Cosa te ne fai di una vita così? So benissimo che dopo tanti anni non è facile separare le vite.. Ci si vuol cmq bene... E tanti interessi in comune.. Ma un minimo di attrazione ci vuole.. Reciproca.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> OK
> mi rendo conto negli anni di avervi rotto le palle abbastanza, essendo pure stato un utente poco, zero, presente in altri thread.
> Però qui ho trovato sempre opinioni e commenti interessanti e punti di vista originali (certo anche qualche gran pirla, M/F alla bisogna).
> 
> ...


Sono tornata indietro a leggere perché pensavo di trovare un’altra relazione. Invece è sempre lei.
Sinceramente non ho mai capito chi sta a letto insieme da amici. Però ho sentito che capita.
Con un ex mi sembra molto difficile. Esiste, anche se remota, una confidenza dei corpi che credo incancellabile.
Però ho sentito di donne in menopausa che perdono interesse.
Mi sembra strano, ma me l’hanno detto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> OK
> mi rendo conto negli anni di avervi rotto le palle abbastanza, essendo pure stato un utente poco, zero, presente in altri thread.
> Però qui ho trovato sempre opinioni e commenti interessanti e punti di vista originali (certo anche qualche gran pirla, M/F alla bisogna).
> 
> ...


Ogni donna vorrebbe:

-l’amico con cui confidarsi, che ti abbraccia, coccola, non pensa al sesso perché ti ascolta. Cioè tutte quelle cose dolci fine a se stesse che fanno stare bene e non ti vengono fatte solo per il fine ultimo di scopare.

-poi vorrebbe gli amici con cui si fanno gran risate e divertimento

-poi trovare l’uomo che ti fa partire l’ormone a mille , con cui fare sesso indimenticabile

-poi il coinquilino ideale con cui dividere spese e faccende in armonia

-poi uno che ti fa regali senza chiedere niente in cambio e manco ti assilla.

-poi l’accompagnatore ufficiale per ogni necessità

E poi tanto altro.

In un uomo solo non è semplice da trovare tutto, tu sei quello che ricopre il ruolo affettivo/coccoloso. Non fai scattare l’ormone.

Difatti lei ti ha detto chiaramente di fare sesso con altre perché tu non sei il suo uomo sei il suo migliore amico.

Si chiama friendzone


----------



## valentina.65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Quando a lei partità l' ormone per qualcuno , Pazzesco  sarà ancora ferito molto più di come lo fu  allora . Vattene vattene vattene...è per il tuo bene , da donna ti assicuro che se ti vede come un amico del cuore MAI potrà tornare ad essere amica/amante/complice


----------



## Carola (3 Febbraio 2022)

Le mie amiche in menopausa dicono che ormone si azzera problemi  di sechdezza che la crema e una rotttra da mettere 

vero anke che stanno con los tesso uomo da quasi 30 anni


----------



## Lostris (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ogni donna vorrebbe:
> 
> -l’amico con cui confidarsi, che ti abbraccia, coccola, non pensa al sesso perché ti ascolta. Cioè tutte quelle cose dolci fine a se stesse che fanno stare bene e non ti vengono fatte solo per il fine ultimo di scopare.
> 
> ...


Ehm...no.
L'amico che mi abbraccia coccola e non pensa al sesso, proprio no. Non ci credo e manco lo desidero.

Vada per il punto tre, che si può accompagnare tranquillamente al punto due e anche a qualche caratteristica del punto uno, perchè no. E ad un farsi star bene reciproco in generale anche in altre occasioni varie ed eventuali. 

A seconda dei momenti della vita, capisco che non necessariamente si sentano indispensabili tutte queste componenti. A volte, anzi, hai proprio bisogno che certi aspetti non ci siano. Non li vuoi. 

Indipendentemente da ciò, mi piace l'idea di trovare tutto (o quasi) ciò di cui sento di aver bisogno in quel momento in una persona sola, ottimizzo.
Certo, non diversifico il rischio, ma non si può avere tutto.

I punti successivi non mi interessano.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ogni donna vorrebbe:
> 
> -l’amico con cui confidarsi, che ti abbraccia, coccola, non pensa al sesso perché ti ascolta. Cioè tutte quelle cose dolci fine a se stesse che fanno stare bene e non ti vengono fatte solo per il fine ultimo di scopare.
> 
> ...


1 2 e 3 ce li ho
Non mi posso lamentare allora ahaha


----------



## perplesso (3 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> OK
> mi rendo conto negli anni di avervi rotto le palle abbastanza, essendo pure stato un utente poco, zero, presente in altri thread.
> Però qui ho trovato sempre opinioni e commenti interessanti e punti di vista originali (certo anche qualche gran pirla, M/F alla bisogna).
> 
> ...


i vampiri emotivi sono pericolosissimi


----------



## Carola (3 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> 1 2 e 3 ce li ho
> Non mi posso lamentare allora ahaha


 Anche io quindi mi taccio !!


----------



## francoff (3 Febbraio 2022)

Non ci credo! A 6 anni e mezzo dal tuo primo post non può essere vero! Avete avuto il tempo e la possibilità di ricostruire o lasciarvi. Io, molto a malincuore ho lasciato e alla fine sto capendo che è stato un bene lasciare . La vita ti può offrire molto ma devi volerlo e cercarlo. Io non sono riuscito per molto meno


----------



## ologramma (3 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Le mie amiche in menopausa dicono che ormone si azzera problemi  di sechdezza che la crema e una rotttra da mettere
> 
> vero anke che stanno con los tesso uomo da quasi 30 anni


Vedi che ora riporti quello che succede a molte donne compresa la mia con la menopausa,detto secoli fa?


----------



## Ulisse (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ogni donna vorrebbe:
> 
> -l’amico con cui confidarsi, che ti abbraccia, coccola, non pensa al sesso perché ti ascolta. Cioè tutte quelle cose dolci fine a se stesse che fanno stare bene e non ti vengono fatte solo per il fine ultimo di scopare.
> 
> ...


in pratica, se vuoi uscirci solo se hai tutte queste cose, ti vengono a prendere con il pullman gran turismo ..con qualcuno che sta pure in piedi perchè 55 uomini so forse pochi...


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ehm...no.
> L'amico che mi abbraccia coccola e non pensa al sesso, proprio no. Non ci credo e manco lo desidero.
> 
> Vada per il punto tre, che si può accompagnare tranquillamente al punto due e anche a qualche caratteristica del punto uno, perchè no. E ad un farsi star bene reciproco in generale anche in altre occasioni varie ed eventuali.
> ...


Presumo però che il tuo compagno debba avere dei momenti in cui faccia l'amico, ti supporti ti coccoli o non ti piace questa parte sdolcinata?



Nocciola ha detto:


> 1 2 e 3 ce li ho
> Non mi posso lamentare allora ahaha


Sono invidiosa sappilo



Ulisse ha detto:


> in pratica, se vuoi uscirci solo se hai tutte queste cose, ti vengono a prendere con il pullman gran turismo ..con qualcuno che sta pure in piedi perchè 55 uomini so forse pochi...


Quindi confermi che un uomo solo non possa soddisfare tutte queste "esigenze"


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono invidiosa sappilo


Se vuoi ti faccio l’elenco delle cose che non vanno così ti passa l’invidia


----------



## Lostris (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Presumo però che il tuo compagno debba avere dei momenti in cui faccia l'amico, ti supporti ti coccoli o non ti piace questa parte sdolcinata?


A me piace il dolce, infatti nella “ricetta” ce lo metto, certo.

Il supporto invece è un altro tema, uno “strato” diverso.
Se parlo di “compagno” è imprescindibile (e bello) per me che la relazione abbia più livelli di completezza e reciprocità. 

Se non ci sto insieme, questa componente può esserci, come no.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti faccio l’elenco delle cose che non vanno così ti passa l’invidia


No grazie poi mi deprimo di più


----------



## ologramma (3 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono tornata indietro a leggere perché pensavo di trovare un’altra relazione. Invece è sempre lei.
> Sinceramente non ho mai capito chi sta a letto insieme da amici. Però ho sentito che capita.
> Con un ex mi sembra molto difficile. Esiste, anche se remota, una confidenza dei corpi che credo incancellabile.
> *Però ho sentito di donne in menopausa che perdono interesse.
> Mi sembra strano, ma me l’hanno detto.*


dai che te l'ho anche scritto  , sai che ci sono casi così anzi dalle confessioni avute da qualcuno e qualcuna capita anche spesso ,forse perchè nessuno  lo dice


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> A me piace il dolce, infatti nella “ricetta” ce lo metto, certo.
> 
> Il supporto invece è un altro tema, uno “strato” diverso.
> Se parlo di “compagno” è imprescindibile (e bello) per me che la relazione abbia più livelli di completezza e reciprocità.
> ...


Tornando a pazzesco, è evidente che la sua amica ha scisso i ruoli. 
Da quello che hai detto in un compagno trovi varie sfaccettature, una relazione completa.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi confermi che un uomo solo non possa soddisfare tutte queste "esigenze"


non proprio
dipende dalle aspettative quantitative che hai su ognuno di queste caratteristiche.
Se in una scala da 1 a 10 vuoi 11 per ognuna allora, difficilmente le troverai tutte in una persona.

un saggio e realistico equilibro fra loro potrebbe far trovare il tutto in un'unica persona.

ma tanto l'ho capito che sei incontentabile


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non proprio
> dipende dalle aspettative quantitative che hai su ognuno di queste caratteristiche.
> Se in una scala da 1 a 10 vuoi 11 per ognuna allora, difficilmente le troverai tutte in una persona.
> 
> ...


Diciamo 7 su dieci. 
Tranne che per una 11


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> in pratica, se vuoi uscirci solo se hai tutte queste cose, ti vengono a prendere con il pullman gran turismo ..con qualcuno che sta pure in piedi perchè 55 uomini so forse pochi...


Veramente è il minimo per sposarlo.


----------



## Ulisse (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tranne che per una 11


spero non i cm ....


----------



## Ulisse (3 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente è il minimo per sposarlo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> spero non i cm ....


Anche no, neanche i Minimei sono così sotto dotati


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


>


*l’amico* con cui confidarsi, che ti abbraccia, coccola, non pensa al sesso perché ti ascolta. Cioè tutte quelle cose dolci fine a se stesse che fanno stare bene e non ti vengono fatte solo per il fine ultimo di scopare.

-poi vorrebbe gli amici con cui si fanno *gran risate* e divertimento

-poi trovare l’uomo che ti fa partire l’ormone a mille , con cui *fare sesso* indimenticabile

-poi il coinquilino ideale con cui *dividere spese e faccende* in armonia

-poi uno che *ti fa regali* senza chiedere niente in cambio e manco ti assilla.

-poi *l’accompagnatore* ufficiale per ogni necessità

Non è il minimo?
È reciproco.
Non vuoi le stesse cose?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2022)

Credo di aver maleinterpretato il post di @Ginevra65


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo di aver maleinterpretato il post di @Ginevra65


In che senso


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In che senso


Nel senso che tutti quei punti non riesco ad immaginarli in una persona sola se è questo che intendevi
In caso contrario confermo quello che ho scritto 
Dopodiché tutto quello dalla stessa persona mi sembra soffocante e troppo esclusivo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nel senso che tutti quei punti non riesco ad immaginarli in una persona sola se è questo che intendevi
> In caso contrario confermo quello che ho scritto
> Dopodiché tutto quello dalla stessa persona mi sembra soffocante e troppo esclusivo


Soffocante?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soffocante?


Si troppo in uno solo
Mi dai l’idea di un rapporto che non lascia spazio a altro.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si troppo in uno solo
> Mi dai l’idea di un rapporto che non lascia spazio a altro.


Ma perché? Mica dice il SOLO amico.
Il resto mi sembra normale.


----------



## JON (3 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> OK
> mi rendo conto negli anni di avervi rotto le palle abbastanza, essendo pure stato un utente poco, zero, presente in altri thread.
> Però qui ho trovato sempre opinioni e commenti interessanti e punti di vista originali (certo anche qualche gran pirla, M/F alla bisogna).
> 
> ...


Peccato che abbia rifiutato il consulto, sarebbe stato interessante.
Tuttavia rifiutare il confronto di per se potrebbe già significare qualcosa. Probabilmente è vero che la spinta sessuale in lei si sia estinta, succede, e da un certo punto di vista è da ritenersi anche normale. Non ultimo, anche il fattore età è un elemento non trascurabile.

Viste le divergenze, tra voi non è proprio una situazione ideale ma forse, dopo tutti i trascorsi, è una condizione che in qualche modo vi riavvicina ad un livello diverso. Forse evoluto.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché? Mica dice il SOLO amico.
> Il resto mi sembra normale.


Se è lui quello che ti coccola, con cui ti confidi, con cui ti diverti, con cui fai sesso, con cui dividi le spese in armonia ecc ecc 
Non resta molto per altro 
Già sulle confidenze ho difficoltà. O meglio dipende dalle confidenze ma ho bisogno anche di altro con cui parlare 
Ok il sesso, la quotidianità in armonia.
Il regalo senza aspettarsi niente dovrebbe essere sempre così non solo con il compagno 
Sul divertimento ok basta che ci sia spazio per divertirsi anche con altre persone e separatamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nel senso che tutti quei punti non riesco ad immaginarli in una persona sola se è questo che intendevi
> In caso contrario confermo quello che ho scritto
> Dopodiché tutto quello dalla stessa persona mi sembra soffocante e troppo esclusivo


Certamente tutti non si trovano in una persona sola,  però i 2/3 più importanti si. 
Come dicevo a Lostris, l'amica di pazzesco lo ha chiaramente friendzonato


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Peccato che abbia rifiutato il consulto, sarebbe stato interessante.
> Tuttavia rifiutare il confronto di per se potrebbe già significare qualcosa. Probabilmente è vero che la spinta sessuale in lei si sia estinta, succede, e da un certo punto di vista è da ritenersi anche normale. Non ultimo, anche il fattore età è un elemento non trascurabile.
> 
> Viste le divergenze, tra voi non è proprio una situazione ideale ma forse, dopo tutti i trascorsi, è una condizione che in qualche modo vi riavvicina ad un livello diverso. Forse evoluto.


Tipo Cocoon


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Certamente tutti non si trovano in una persona sola,  però i 2/3 più importanti si.
> Come dicevo a Lostris, l'amica di pazzesco lo ha chiaramente friendzonato


Si sì questo su  concordo


----------



## JON (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tipo Cocoon


Ma scisso il sesso, è davvero cosi strano questo riavvicinamento? Tolta quella componente, il resto non è un catalizzatore degno di nota?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Ma scisso il sesso, è davvero cosi strano questo riavvicinamento? Tolta quella componente, il resto non è un catalizzatore degno di nota?


Per un’amicizia si


----------



## Lostris (3 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se è lui quello che ti coccola, con cui ti confidi, con cui ti diverti, con cui fai sesso, con cui dividi le spese in armonia ecc ecc
> Non resta molto per altro
> Già sulle confidenze ho difficoltà. O meglio dipende dalle confidenze ma ho bisogno anche di altro con cui parlare
> Ok il sesso, la quotidianità in armonia.
> ...


Mi fai venire l'ansia solo a leggerti   

Non è che se dai tanto a uno poi non hai risorse per gli amici o altro eh. Nessuno parlava di "metticiquelchepiùtipare" _solo_ con lui. 
Su su, è come per i figli, l'amore si moltiplica. 

Il fatto che tu interpreti le cose in esclusione però, pensando di non avere più risorse per altro, lo trovo indicativo.
Il matrimonio ti ha fatto male. Guarda me che fiorellino


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Ma scisso il sesso, è davvero cosi strano questo riavvicinamento? Tolta quella componente, il resto non è un catalizzatore degno di nota?


Esatto come ha detto @Nocciola , per un'amicizia si.
Pazzesco è evidente che vuole altro.
Quindi lla deve accettare come amica intima, tipo una sorella.
Di sicuro non per costruirci una relazione di coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se è lui quello che ti coccola, con cui ti confidi, con cui ti diverti, con cui fai sesso, con cui dividi le spese in armonia ecc ecc
> Non resta molto per altro
> Già sulle confidenze ho difficoltà. O meglio dipende dalle confidenze ma ho bisogno anche di altro con cui parlare
> Ok il sesso, la quotidianità in armonia.
> ...


Quindi hai bisogno di diversificare gli investimenti affettivi?
Ma era così anche all’inizio del matrimonio?
Non vuol dire non avere altri amici o interessi diversificati.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi fai venire l'ansia solo a leggerti
> 
> Non è che se dai tanto a uno poi non hai risorse per gli amici o altro eh. Nessuno parlava di "metticiquelchepiùtipare" _solo_ con lui.
> Su su, è come per i figli, l'amore si moltiplica.
> ...


A me è venuta l’ansia a pensare a tutto questo con uno 
Che il matrimonio mi ha fatto male non lo metto dubbio perché anche bene con il senno di poi
Ho le idee molto più chiare adesso
Scema


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

JON ha detto:


> Ma scisso il sesso, è davvero cosi strano questo riavvicinamento? Tolta quella componente, il resto non è un catalizzatore degno di nota?


Io personalmente non ho mai incontrato un uomo che stesse a questo gioco. 
Quando ho cercato di relegarlo come amico, si è dileguato. Senza neanche dormire abbracciati, tanto per capire. 
È evidente che non cercassero un amore platonico


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi hai bisogno di diversificare gli investimenti affettivi?
> Ma era così anche all’inizio del matrimonio?
> Non vuol dire non avere altri amici o interessi diversificati.


Cosa? Non avere come uno confidente lui? Certo. Ci mancherebbe altro 
Ma magari con il senno di poi avesse avuto lui altri con cui confidarsi, non saremmo finiti così
Tu hai investito affettivamente solo su una persona?
Diversifico perché il tipo di affetto è differente


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa? Non avere come uno confidente lui? Certo. Ci mancherebbe altro
> Ma magari con il senno di poi avesse avuto lui altri con cui confidarsi, non saremmo finiti così
> Tu hai investito affettivamente solo su una persona?
> Diversifico perché il tipo di affetto è differente


Per me mio marito era tutto quello elencato.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me mio marito era tutto quello elencato.


L’importante è che era quello che volevi


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’importante è che era quello che volevi


Altrimenti non mi sarei sposata.
La cosa che più mi ha fatto soffrire è stata il tradimento dell’amico.
E non è che non avessi amiche.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altrimenti non mi sarei sposata.
> La cosa che più mi ha fatto soffrire è stata il tradimento dell’amico.
> E non è che non avessi amiche.


Mi spiace 
Il tipo di confidenza che tu volevi io credo non sia fattibile in un rapporto che poi preveda esclusività


----------



## Carola (3 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Vedi che ora riporti quello che succede a molte donne compresa la mia con la menopausa,detto secoli fa?


ma mica ti ho mai detto che nn fosse vero 
Ho un amica andata in menopausa a 38 anni 
Però con amante ..


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi spiace
> Il tipo di confidenza che tu volevi io credo non sia fattibile in un rapporto che poi preveda esclusività


Perché?
Io prevedevo e davo lealtà.


----------



## ologramma (3 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma mica ti ho mai detto che nn fosse vero
> Ho un amica andata in menopausa a 38 anni
> Però con amante ..


vorrei  vedere se 38 anni siano uguale a 55 anni ?


----------



## Carola (3 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> vorrei  vedere se 38 anni siano uguale a 55 anni ?


 No
Ma avete letto non So che attrice / soubrette a 80 e fischia tromba ancora 
Ah si iva Zanicchi

ma davvero in menopausa passa la voglia ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> No
> Ma avete letto non So che attrice / soubrette a 80 e fischia tromba ancora
> Ah si iva Zanicchi
> 
> ma davvero in menopausa passa la voglia ?


No


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> No
> Ma avete letto non So che attrice / soubrette a 80 e fischia tromba ancora
> Ah si iva Zanicchi
> 
> ma davvero in menopausa passa la voglia ?


Credo sia soggettivo 
Le mie amiche trombano come prima e alcune hanno l’amante 
Ad alcune ho sentito dire “ è vai che da ora in poi si può andare via lisce”
Io credo che a quelle che già poco interessava il sesso sicuramente il desiderio cala ancora di più 
Io quando ci penso provo tristezza all’idea di se e quando non proverò più desidero


----------



## francoff (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma mica ti ho mai detto che nn fosse vero
> Ho un'amica andata in menopausa a 38 anni
> Però con amante ..


Chissà che osteoporosi!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> No
> Ma avete letto non So che attrice / soubrette a 80 e fischia tromba ancora
> Ah si iva Zanicchi
> 
> ma davvero in menopausa passa la voglia ?


È imprevedibile.
Sembra che un po’ di grasso svolga una funzione sostitutiva nella produzione ormonale. Ma la situazione ormonale femminile è tanto complessa ed evolve in modo individuale.


----------



## ologramma (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> No
> Ma avete letto non So che attrice / soubrette a 80 e fischia tromba ancora
> Ah si iva Zanicchi
> 
> ma davvero in menopausa passa la voglia ?


non per tutte stando a quello che raccontano poi vorrei vedere realmente se è vero, sono come san Tommaso provare per credere


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto grazie a tutti per i commenti e le considerazioni.
Per chi se lo fosse domandato, sì, è la mia ex moglie.

Giusto per non lasciare nulla di intentato, se non è contro qualche policy, qualcuno ha da suggerirmi un professionista su Milano per terapia di coppia?


----------



## ologramma (4 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo sia soggettivo
> Le mie amiche trombano come prima e alcune hanno l’amante
> Ad alcune ho sentito dire “ è vai che da ora in poi si può andare via lisce”
> Io credo che a quelle che già poco interessava il sesso sicuramente il desiderio cala ancora di più
> Io quando ci penso provo tristezza all’idea di se e quando non proverò più desidero


non pensi si stufano sempre della stessa minestra dopo molti anni ? 
Forse lo usa come una scusa , oppure si fanno l'amante per  rivivere la giovinezza , chi invece seguita ma  con altre aspettative , comunque il problema vostro è una cosa seria, come l'impotenza che prende a qualche  uomo  , siamo tanti  e quindi  non vediamo chi non ha niente  ma ci sono chi sta male  per cui ora cercate di aiutare  pazzesco che vuole da chi sta al nord , un consiglio per trovare chi fa la terapia di coppia  dato che qui tra traditori e traditi qualcuno l'avrà fatta.
Pazzesco se permetti  io mi ci sono sgolato ma non è valso niente  e non ha voluto mai prenderla in considerazione quello che tu cerchi  .
Io ho tradito non scoperto quindi situazione diversa dalla tua , ricorda che in vecchiaia  si hanno anche altri interessi oltre al sesso  , se ti va bene  puoi vivere in pace e condividerli insieme alla tua ex se no  lasciala   al suo destino , ma vedo che sei comunque  preso .
auguri se leggi


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> [CITAZIONE="Carola, articolo: 2067349, membro: 4026"]
> ma mica ti ho mai detto che nn fosse vero
> Ho un'amica andata in menopausa a 38 anni
> Però con amante ..
> ...


anche quella fa venire?
Che catorci diventiamo

devo dire che L uomo o almeno gli uomini che mi circondano a 50 e giu di li sono ancora decisamente interessanti anke quelli che da ragazza schifavo un po' 
O Sono migliorati loro o io ho abbassato esigenze

le donne invece siamo più sfatte secondo  me perche facciamo vite incasinate o mediamente più incasinate

non me ne vogliamo i papà' ma io ho amiche professioniste che seguono figli nonni
Multi multi tasking
I maschietti mmmhh

a scuola ad es riunioni semore con 80% di donne e mica tutte casalinghe e allora perché solo e sempre  femmine !!

comunque sono andata fuori discorso era x dire che siamo più usurate 
Poi arriva quello che ti tira fuori da sta rete di responsabilità e ti tromba  anche 
Almeno x tante amiche va così


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> anche quella fa venire?
> Che catorci diventiamo
> 
> devo dire che L uomo o almeno gli uomini che mi circondano a 50 e sinsi li sono ancora decisamente interessanti anke quello che da ragazza schifavo un po'
> ...


eh purtroppo sì, la menopausa causa scompensi, quella anticipata ancora di più
cmq vero che gli uomini "bruttini" invecchiando migliorano, magari gli scappa qualche patologia e quindi si curano di più, dimagriscono pure
le donne... alcune donne non le capisco, si lasciano andare


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh purtroppo sì, la menopausa causa scompensi, quella anticipata ancora di più
> cmq vero che gli uomini "bruttini" invecchiando migliorano, magari gli scappa qualche patologia e quindi si curano di più, dimagriscono pure
> le donne... alcune donne non le capisco, si lasciano andare


gaurda io nn mi lascio andare ma rispetto alle mie amiche senza figli ad es sono per me piunusurata

con tutto l ammore del mondo che provo x loro ovviamente passi anni a correre esci dall ufficio porta a calcio porta a danza e le riunioni e i pidocchi e il vomito la notte e i capricci anche le coccole e i sorrisi x carità ma in media e stancante 

li amo ma ti devastano

Ora non vokgio tirare su polveroni e w i bambini ma fare tutto e devastante
Monica vitti  diceva che le donne mamme lavoratrici sono eroine
E ha ragione !!

poi x nn lasciarti andare sono circa  150 euro mese : tinta manicure  pedicure ceretta uno sport

Le basi

non x tutte forse ..


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> gaurda io nn mi lascio andare ma rispetto alle mie amiche senza figli ad es sono per me piunusurata
> 
> con tutto l ammore del mondo che provo x loro ovviamente ossi anni a correre esci dall ufficio porta a valido a danza e le riunioni e i pidocchi e il vomito la notte e i capricci
> 
> ...


io ho una figlia piccola e lavoro, mio marito è un impegno e non un aiuto perchè a casa c'è talmente poco che una mano non me la da, fa quello che può ma ovviamente non basta. i giri toccano a me, gli impegni sono praticamente tutti i miei. l'unica cosa che ha fatto è stato andare a prendere la bambina all'asilo e solo per motivi logistici essendo lui più vicino sia alla scuola che a casa dei miei
poi per carità io non ho 40 anni e la genetica mi aiuta in quanto a rughe e capelli bianchi, ma non sono mai stata una che spende da estetista e parrucchiera, il gel me lo faccio da sola e così pure la ceretta, "grazie" al covid anche la palestra faccio a casa... volere è potere
bisogna semmai stare attenti alla pigrizia, se prende il sopravvento è la fine


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho una figlia piccola e lavoro, mio marito è un impegno e non un aiuto perchè a casa c'è talmente poco che una mano non me la da, fa quello che può ma ovviamente non basta. i giri toccano a me, gli impegni sono praticamente tutti i miei. l'unica cosa che ha fatto è stato andare a prendere la bambina all'asilo e solo per motivi logistici essendo lui più vicino sia alla scuola che a casa dei miei
> poi per carità io non ho 40 anni e la genetica mi aiuta in quanto a rughe e capelli bianchi, ma non sono mai stata una che spende da estetista e parrucchiera, il gel me lo faccio da sola e così pure la ceretta, "grazie" al covid anche la palestra faccio a casa... volere è potere
> bisogna semmai stare attenti alla pigrizia, se prende il sopravvento è la fine


mio a far palestra in casa mi sono scassata !!
Davvero 
Ora vado in palestra seguita e va meglio 

tinta in cas aio non riesco manco ceretta ci ho provato ma detesto 

sono d accordo cmq sulla pigrizia quella e devastante in qualsiasi contesto però anke lavorativo ecc ecc 

mia mamma ad es e una che si è sempre curata anche a capodanno che era in isolamento si e truccata sia mai che mi fanno una videochiamata le amiche 
Ha 76 anni 
Mitica


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> mio a far palestra in casa mi sono scassata !!
> Davvero
> Ora vado in palestra seguita e va meglio
> 
> ...


grande tua mamma, io ho una zia di 87 anni, trucco e parrucco quotidiano, gel alle unghie, tacchi, vestiti alla moda, mitica. da vecchia (se ci arrivo), voglio essere come lei


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho una figlia piccola e lavoro, mio marito è un impegno e non un aiuto perchè a casa c'è talmente poco che una mano non me la da, fa quello che può ma ovviamente non basta. i giri toccano a me, gli impegni sono praticamente tutti i miei. l'unica cosa che ha fatto è stato andare a prendere la bambina all'asilo e solo per motivi logistici essendo lui più vicino sia alla scuola che a casa dei miei
> poi per carità io non ho 40 anni e la genetica mi aiuta in quanto a rughe e capelli bianchi, ma non sono mai stata una che spende da estetista e parrucchiera, il gel me lo faccio da sola e così pure la ceretta, "grazie" al covid anche la palestra faccio a casa... volere è potere
> bisogna semmai stare attenti alla pigrizia, se prende il sopravvento è la fine


Aspetta di arrivare a quasi 50 però

un tracollo
A 40
Sembro una bimba confronto adesso 
Nel frattempo altro 10 Anni di corse eh 

ora che sono grandi corro meno vediamo che effetti lifting avrò


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Aspetta di arrivare a quasi 50 però
> 
> un tracollo
> A 40
> ...


eh però non mi dire  così  da quando sgrido la bambina ho due rughe di espressione tra le sopracciglia che sono peggiorate. già odio quelle...
cmq io il tracollo l'avevo già visto compiuti i 30... un crollo fisico verticale


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh però non mi dire  così  da quando sgrido la bambina ho due rughe di espressione tra le sopracciglia che sono peggiorate. già odio quelle...
> cmq io il tracollo l'avevo già visto compiuti i 30... un crollo fisico verticale


 
Idrata idrata idrata 
Io ero na bestia mai fatto nulla mi è ancora andata bene !!


----------



## Lostris (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> anche quella fa venire?
> Che catorci diventiamo
> 
> devo dire che L uomo o almeno gli uomini che mi circondano a 50 e giu di li sono ancora decisamente interessanti anke quelli che da ragazza schifavo un po'
> ...


In compenso però viviamo ancora più a lungo.
Tiè


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Idrata idrata idrata
> Io ero na bestia mai fatto nulla mi è ancora andata bene !!


idrato idrato... sto pensando all'acido ialuronico. anche perchè poi altre rughe non ne ho, né intorno agli occhi né alla bocca e praticamente vedo solo quelle due linee verticali


----------



## Lara3 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Intanto grazie a tutti per i commenti e le considerazioni.
> Per chi se lo fosse domandato, sì, è la mia ex moglie.
> 
> Giusto per non lasciare nulla di intentato, se non è contro qualche policy, qualcuno ha da suggerirmi un professionista su Milano per terapia di coppia?


Ti ha già tradito, non ti desidera, sono passati parecchi anni … credi nei miracoli tu ?


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> idrato idrato... sto pensando all'acido ialuronico. anche perchè poi altre rughe non ne ho, né intorno agli occhi né alla bocca e praticamente vedo solo quelle due linee verticali


 Io x malattia autoimmune non posso farlo  s eno lo farei 
Botox no !!
Sono tutte uguali e pure brutte x me


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È imprevedibile.
> Sembra che un po’ di grasso svolga una funzione sostitutiva nella produzione ormonale. Ma la situazione ormonale femminile è tanto complessa ed evolve in modo individuale.


Anni fa avevo una amante in menopausa.
Mi racconto che durante la premenopausa soffriva di secchezza vaginale e tale sofferenza l’aveva portata ad escludere il sesso dalla sua vita.
Una volta passata questa fase durata circa 4 anni, stabilizzatosi la situazione ormonale aveva ripreso a trombare alla grande senza alcun problema.
Vi sapro‘ dire della mia Signora che è ora in premenopausa da un annetto circa.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anni fa avevo una amante in menopausa.
> Mi racconto che durante la premenopausa soffriva di secchezza vaginale e tale sofferenza l’aveva portata ad escludere il sesso dalla sua vita.
> Una volta passata questa fase durata circa 4 anni, stabilizzatosi la situazione ormonale aveva ripreso a trombare alla grande senza alcun problema.
> Vi sapro‘ dire della mia Signora che è ora in premenopausa da un annetto circa.


Anche no. Chiedilo a lei.


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche no. Chiedilo a lei.


Lei mi aggiorna già con una discreta precisione ed ad ora non ho avvertito cambiamenti nelle modalità copulatorie. L’unico inghippo è che in camera la notte la temperatura scende a due gradi medi. Uscire dal piumone la mattina alle 6, crea anticorpi a gogo. Altro che Covid.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lei mi aggiorna già con una discreta precisione ed ad ora non ho avvertito cambiamenti nelle modalità copulatorie. L’unico inghippo è che in camera la notte la temperatura scende a due gradi medi. Uscire dal piumone la mattina alle 6, crea anticorpi a gogo. Altro che Covid.


Rassegnati il problema del caldo, si alternera a freddo incontrollato, al che inizierà il grande allenamento
Metti il golfino
Togli il golfino


----------



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2022)

A me la menopausa fa paura solo x le caldazze e possibile aumento rischio malattie


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ti ha già tradito, non ti desidera, sono passati parecchi anni … credi nei miracoli tu ?


sono anni che non so più in cosa credere
per cui se un giorno credo alla possibilità di un miracolo è forse un giorno speso meglio di tanti altri

e comunque non ci si abitua alla sofferenza ed al dolore, solo ci convivi e quando viene il giorno, li scordi. O almeno a me è successo così.
Se ci rifinisco dentro in pieno, certo me lo sono cercato, ma che differenza fa se invece di essere l'ex fosse un'altra?


----------



## Lara3 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> sono anni che non so più in cosa credere
> per cui se un giorno credo alla possibilità di un miracolo è forse un giorno speso meglio di tanti altri
> 
> e comunque non ci si abitua alla sofferenza ed al dolore, solo ci convivi e quando viene il giorno, li scordi. O almeno a me è successo così.
> Se ci rifinisco dentro in pieno, certo me lo sono cercato, ma che differenza fa se invece di essere l'ex fosse un'altra?


Tu sai che ti può tradire. Perché l’ha già fatto. Aver tradito una volta è come una droga.
E poi non è più interessata a te come uomo.
Dimmi il fatto di dormire abbracciati ti crea qualche problema, fisiologicamente intendo ?


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tu sai che ti può tradire. Perché l’ha già fatto. Aver tradito una volta è come una droga.
> E poi non è più interessata a te come uomo.
> Dimmi il fatto di dormire abbracciati ti crea qualche problema, fisiologicamente intendo ?


io non ho mai tradito, ma non credo che tradire sia una droga. Chiedo a voi: lo è??
Conosco persone che hanno tradito una volta e poi mai più, o almeno così dicono.



Lara, non capisco cosa intendi? Non mi dà nessun problema, anzi mi dà un senso di benessere totale, dormo e risposo come non mi succedeva da tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tu sai che ti può tradire. Perché l’ha già fatto. Aver tradito una volta è come una droga.
> E poi non è più interessata a te come uomo.
> Dimmi il fatto di dormire abbracciati ti crea qualche problema, fisiologicamente intendo ?


Quindi il tuo compagno non si fida di te?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io non ho mai tradito, ma non credo che tradire sia una droga. Chiedo a voi: lo è??
> Conosco persone che hanno tradito una volta e poi mai più, o almeno così dicono.
> 
> 
> ...


Chiede se hai una erezione tutta la notte


----------



## Lara3 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io non ho mai tradito, ma non credo che tradire sia una droga. Chiedo a voi: lo è??
> Conosco persone che hanno tradito una volta e poi mai più, o almeno così dicono.
> 
> 
> ...


Forse non per tutti una droga, ma manca quel qualcosa che ti blocca al primo tradimento. Il secondo, terzo ecc tradimento arriva molto più facilmente. Inteso per la stessa persona. Se ha tradito te una volta è più facile che capiti altre volte. E nello stesso momento potrebbe mai tradire un futuro compagno. 
Il fatto di eccitarti e poi non fare nulla non ti crea problemi?


----------



## Lostris (4 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io non ho mai tradito, ma non credo che tradire sia una droga. Chiedo a voi: lo è??


No, non lo è.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> A me la menopausa fa paura solo x le caldazze e possibile aumento rischio malattie


Che malattie?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Che malattie?


Mortali


----------



## omicron (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> A me la menopausa fa paura solo x le caldazze e possibile aumento rischio malattie


Mia mamma sperava di sentire caldo una volta nella vita… niente 
Per malattie intendi l’osteoporosi?


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Forse non per tutti una droga, ma manca quel qualcosa che ti blocca al primo tradimento. Il secondo, terzo ecc tradimento arriva molto più facilmente. Inteso per la stessa persona. Se ha tradito te una volta è più facile che capiti altre volte. E nello stesso momento potrebbe mai tradire un futuro compagno.
> Il fatto di eccitarti e poi non fare nulla non ti crea problemi?


Si ma è un problema minimale.
Se devo dirla tutta mi dà molti più grattacapi non fare sesso da mesi e non sapere per quanto mi toccherà star senza



Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiede se hai una erezione tutta la notte


 se così fosse giuro che farei una luuunga diretta Instagram e sbarco il lunario una volta per tutte!!!



Lara3 ha detto:


> Se ha tradito te una volta è più facile che capiti altre volte. E nello stesso momento potrebbe mai tradire un futuro compagno.


Ormai mi sono convinto che sempre tutto può essere, ma se davvero dovesse tradirmi di nuovo dopo anni di casini e di grandi sofferenze (realmente da tutte e due le parti eh?), una famiglia smembrata e un matrimonio a puttane, la strozzo


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Mortali


Tipo


----------



## Lara3 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ormai mi sono convinto che sempre tutto può essere, ma se davvero dovesse tradirmi di nuovo dopo anni di casini e di grandi sofferenze (realmente da tutte e due le parti eh?), una famiglia smembrata e un matrimonio a puttane, la strozzo


Il mio ex marito dopo la scoperta del tradimento ha continuato a tradirmi. Se non ho chiuso subito, avrà pensato che reggo altri tradimenti e perdono. 
Ti auguro di trovare la serenità che cerchi .


----------



## void (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tu sai che ti può tradire. Perché l’ha già fatto. Aver tradito una volta è come una droga.
> E poi non è più interessata a te come uomo.
> Dimmi il fatto di dormire abbracciati ti crea qualche problema, fisiologicamente intendo ?


Allora anche il tuo nuovo compagno non può dormire sonni tranquilli; a prescindere dalle motivazioni e dalle giustificazioni, tecnicamente sei una traditrice anche tu, capace di portare avanti una vita parallela mentendo al proprio compagno.
E guarda che non ti giudico, ma non esistono tradimenti giusti e tradimenti sbagliati e la menzogna tale è e tale rimane. 
Poi siamo esseri umani, fallibili e deboli, cadiamo e ci rialziamo, senza che questo implichi che cadremo di nuovo. I luoghi comuni e le auto assoluzioni lasciamoli ai politici.


----------



## Pazzesco (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito dopo la scoperta del tradimento ha continuato a tradirmi. Se non ho chiuso subito, avrà pensato che reggo altri tradimenti e perdono.
> Ti auguro di trovare la serenità che cerchi .


E' vero, capisco possa capitare anche a me.
E' anche vero che dopo un lungo matrimonio, e la sincope del tradimento, siamo stati separati per anni.
Con vite e storie diverse. Nessuno dei due ha trovato un simulacro di quello che avevamo prima.
Nostalgia, comfort zone, situazione di stallo?
Si? No? Non lo so.
Siamo esseri complessi, in evoluzione ed in movimento, capaci di contraddirci a parole e nei fatti e a trovare inoppugnabili giustificazioni per ogni azione e misfatto.

Da un certo punto di vista addirittura apprezzo che mi dica "no far l'amore" (no sesso per i più prosiaici) piuttosto che farlo solo per il mio svuotamento, termine crudo, ma che realmente indica uno sfogo se non c'è desiderio e piacere nella persona che amo. Davvero credo sarebbe peggio.
Spero, spero!, abbia la stessa sincerità se dovesse sorgerle il desiderio di cercare questo in un altro. Proprio perché è già successo e abbiamo pagato profondamente sulla pelle le conseguenze, del suo tradimento e di quello che io non ho capito e che ha fatto sì che arrivasse a tanto.

Lato mio, l'unica cosa che ritengo di essermi meritato in tutta questa lunga, dolorosa, ma anche affettuossissima storia è la sincerità.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' vero, capisco possa capitare anche a me.
> E' anche vero che dopo un lungo matrimonio, e la sincope del tradimento, siamo stati separati per anni.
> Con vite e storie diverse. Nessuno dei due ha trovato un simulacro di quello che avevamo prima.
> Nostalgia, comfort zone, situazione di stallo?
> ...


Secondo me è crudele quello che ti sta facendo. 
Il desiderio di riappropriazione di una persona tradita, è un tipo di attrazione molto particolare e molto forte.
Tu accetti perché temi qualcosa di peggio, di perdere anche il calore di un abbraccio notturno. 
A lei quell'abbraccio serve per sopportare il dolore di aver perso (o di non poter stare sempre) con un altro.
È egoismo, non voler bene.
Se ti volesse bene, le palle te le svuoterebbe. E, pur non provando piacere,  sarebbe contenta di averlo fatto per te.


----------



## patroclo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ormai mi sono convinto che sempre tutto può essere, ma se davvero dovesse tradirmi di nuovo dopo anni di casini e di grandi sofferenze (realmente da tutte e due le parti eh?), una famiglia smembrata e un matrimonio a puttane, la strozzo


L'unico che devi strozzare sei te che ti sei tuffato in questa situazione del cazzo


----------



## patroclo (5 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tu sai che ti può tradire. Perché l’ha già fatto. Aver tradito una volta è come una droga.
> E poi non è più interessata a te come uomo.
> Dimmi il fatto di dormire abbracciati ti crea qualche problema, fisiologicamente intendo ?


Come regola assoluta è una cazzata, diciamo che dipende dal rapporto di coppia dal genere di tradimento. 
Dal mio punto di vista semmai è cambiato il modo di vedere il sesso, cioè non dargli quell'aura di sacralità di coppia che aveva una volta


----------



## Lara3 (6 Febbraio 2022)

void ha detto:


> Allora anche il tuo nuovo compagno non può dormire sonni tranquilli; a prescindere dalle motivazioni e dalle giustificazioni, tecnicamente sei una traditrice anche tu, capace di portare avanti una vita parallela mentendo al proprio compagno.
> E guarda che non ti giudico, ma non esistono tradimenti giusti e tradimenti sbagliati e la menzogna tale è e tale rimane.
> Poi siamo esseri umani, fallibili e deboli, cadiamo e ci rialziamo, senza che questo implichi che cadremo di nuovo. I luoghi comuni e le auto assoluzioni lasciamoli ai politici.


Non è la stessa cosa: un coniuge tradito che ha perdonato corre il rischio di essere tradito ancora perché il traditore ha visto che tanto… è stato perdonato. E che il tradito è dipendente da lui.  È riferito alla coppia in cui è accaduto il tradimento. In un’altra coppia non è detto che ciò accada. Eccetto per il traditori accaniti che tradiscono chiunque ed ovunque. Poi oltre a questo ci sono altre 1000 sfumature.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ormai mi sono convinto che sempre tutto può essere, ma se davvero dovesse tradirmi di nuovo dopo anni di casini e di grandi sofferenze (realmente da tutte e due le parti eh?), una famiglia smembrata e un matrimonio a puttane, la strozzo


Come reagiresti non lo saprai mai.. Solo se e quando succede puoi saperlo. Pensa ad anni fa.. Pre primo tradimento avresti mai immaginato sia il suo tradimento che il tuo perdono e la convivenza con lo stesso? Forse anni fa avresti detto se mi tradisce la strozzo!


----------



## bull63 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' vero, capisco possa capitare anche a me.
> E' anche vero che dopo un lungo matrimonio, e la sincope del tradimento, siamo stati separati per anni.
> Con vite e storie diverse. Nessuno dei due ha trovato un simulacro di quello che avevamo prima.
> Nostalgia, comfort zone, situazione di stallo?
> ...


Non chiedi poco, la sincerità di una donna è un bene raro. Spero per te che la tua ex ti doni questo prezioso bene. Ogni esperienza è diversa, io non mai avuto la fortuna di  trovare una donna sincera.


----------



## bull63 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> E' vero, capisco possa capitare anche a me.
> E' anche vero che dopo un lungo matrimonio, e la sincope del tradimento, siamo stati separati per anni.
> Con vite e storie diverse. Nessuno dei due ha trovato un simulacro di quello che avevamo prima.
> Nostalgia, comfort zone, situazione di stallo?
> ...


In ogni relazione vi è un rapporto di forza. La tua ex ti tiene in scacco, sente la tua mancanza di affetto e la gestisce. Per una donna è importante avere un porto sicuro in cui rifugiarsi e rilassarsi, purtroppo per te quando prende il largo usa altre imbarcazioni. E' talmente sicura di se da rifiutarti il minimo piacere sessuale, non t' immagini il suo senso di onnipotenza quando le dichiari la tua felicità anche solo ad abbracciarla.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Febbraio 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> In ogni relazione vi è un rapporto di forza. La tua ex ti tiene in scacco, sente la tua mancanza di affetto e la gestisce. Per una donna è importante avere un porto sicuro in cui rifugiarsi e rilassarsi, purtroppo per te quando prende il largo usa altre imbarcazioni. E' talmente sicura di se da rifiutarti il minimo piacere sessuale, non t' immagini il suo senso di onnipotenza quando le dichiari la tua felicità anche solo ad abbracciarla.


Quoto. Il tutto amplificato dalla dimostrazione che tu, qualsiasi cosa lei abbia fatto, ci sei sempre per lei, innamorato. Sa che sei dipendente affettivamente da lei.


----------



## Pazzesco (6 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa: un coniuge tradito che ha perdonato corre il rischio di essere tradito ancora perché il traditore ha visto che tanto… è stato perdonato. E che il tradito è dipendente da lui.  È riferito alla coppia in cui è accaduto il tradimento. In un’altra coppia non è detto che ciò accada. Eccetto per il traditori accaniti che tradiscono chiunque ed ovunque. Poi oltre a questo ci sono altre 1000 sfumature.


ok sintetizzo: non ha senso perdonare un tradimento


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ok sintetizzo: non ha senso perdonare un tradimento


Non credo sia questo sai?
si perdona se dall’altra parte c’e’ rispetto per la sofferenza causata e voglia di ricominciare.
la voglia di fare sesso viene piu’ dalla testa che dagli ormoni. Non sono lei, ma farei di tutto per farti star bene se voglio ricostruire… non certo
Dicendoti di andare con altre, ma accettando di recarmi da uno specialista per integratori ormonali o altro.
Il suo non e’ altruismo. L’amore richiede l’esclusiva la maggior parte delle volte.
mi spiace. Non sono bei segnali quelli che ti sta dando. Fossi in te approfondirei


----------



## Pazzesco (6 Febbraio 2022)

metto una risposta unica

non credo che le donne siano un genere geneticamente mendace, come non credo che noi maschi siamo geneticamente stronzi (a me pare di esserlo pocopoco), ma non è questo che è rilevante.

Lo dico per l'ultima volta: forse, probabilmente sono un illuso ma, tutti quelli che criticano la mia posizione magari non stanno considerando che:

per anni siamo stati di fatto completamente separati 
per anni non c'è stata alcuna relazione affettiva, sentimentale, sessuale: ci siamo comportati da perfetti estranei (addirittura quando lei ha avuto un serio problema di salute, la mia sensazione era che mi pareva fosse capitato a una vicina di casa) e ciascuno ha avuto altre storie
quando ci siamo riavvicinati, non è stato perché uno dei due ha implorato l'altro di esser ripreso, di avere una seconda chance, di esser perdonato, tutto questo è accaduto anni fa e non ha funzionato. 
Ci siamo riavvicinati, immagino, perché entrambi eravamo aperti ed alla ricerca di qualcosa che non avevamo trovato per tanto. 
E sono un sacco di cose
quello che sto cercando di dire è che siamo, rispetto a prima, due persone dannatamente diverse, mi vien da dire che è come se fossimo due estranei che si stanno scoprendo, non ri-scoprendo. 
Per cui sto dando tempo al tempo: non vuole fare sesso? Spero cambi idea. Non vuole fare terapia? Spero possa decidere altrimenti.
Devo basare il mio sentire nei suoi confronti partendo dal fatto che mi ha tradito? Sarei uno sciocco


----------



## Pazzesco (6 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> metto una risposta unica
> .
> .
> .
> Devo basare il mio sentire nei suoi confronti partendo dal fatto che mi ha tradito? Sarei uno sciocco


chiudo
è chiaro che i segnali che mi sta dando sono contradditori
cercherò di non essere per la seconda volta idiota facendo finta che non ci siano


----------



## Lara3 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> metto una risposta unica
> 
> non credo che le donne siano un genere geneticamente mendace, come non credo che noi maschi siamo geneticamente stronzi (a me pare di esserlo pocopoco), ma non è questo che è rilevante.
> 
> ...


Io credo che semplicemente l’uomo con cui ti ha tradito o quelli che ha conosciuto dopo di te l’avevano delusa. Aver avuto una relazione extraconiugale con uno che si è comportato da perfetto bastardo non significa che lei riprenderà ad amarti, ma che ti ha rivalutato e che le piace tenerti lì, a portata di mano. Non ti desidera, perché il desiderio secondo me una volta perso, non ritorna più per la stessa persona, ma non ti lascia andare, ti vuole lì a portata di mano perché… sei affidabile.
Ti basta questo ?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io credo che semplicemente l’uomo con cui ti ha tradito o quelli che ha conosciuto dopo di te l’avevano delusa. Aver avuto una relazione extraconiugale con uno che si è comportato da perfetto bastardo non significa che lei riprenderà ad amarti, ma che ti ha rivalutato e che le piace tenerti lì, a portata di mano. Non ti desidera, perché *il desiderio secondo me una volta perso, non ritorna più per la stessa persona*, ma non ti lascia andare, ti vuole lì a portata di mano perché… sei affidabile.
> Ti basta questo ?


Questo vale per te. Per me non è così.
Ogni persona è diversa.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> chiudo
> è chiaro che i segnali che mi sta dando sono contradditori
> cercherò di non essere per la seconda volta idiota facendo finta che non ci siano


Chiudi con lei?
Così,  ti sei risvegliato all'improvviso?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Chiudi con lei?
> Così,  ti sei risvegliato all'improvviso?


Chiude la serie di risposte.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiude la serie di risposte.


Anch'io lo pensavo, però poi ha aggiunto che cercherà di non essere di nuovo idiota..


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anch'io lo pensavo, però poi ha aggiunto che cercherà di non essere di nuovo idiota..


Io ho capito che non si butterà ad occhi chiusi, ma con cautela.


----------



## JON (7 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> chiudo
> è chiaro che i segnali che mi sta dando sono contradditori
> cercherò di non essere per la seconda volta idiota facendo finta che non ci siano


C'è un problema ed è evidente, il rifiuto sessuale. Mentre tu lo fai emergere, lei, nonostante lo dichiari, ne insabbia i motivi.
Il recupero del clima di sincerità che attualmente vi coinvolge è secondo me minato seriamente da questo comportamento.

Non mi sembra lei ti abbia chiarito i motivi di questa scelta, sbaglio?


----------



## Pazzesco (7 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Chiudi con lei?
> Così,  ti sei risvegliato all'improvviso?


Scusa, mi sono espresso male, era un chiudo con le mie argomentazioni...


----------



## Pazzesco (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho capito che non si butterà ad occhi chiusi, ma con cautela.


Si esatto!


----------



## Pazzesco (7 Febbraio 2022)

Dice che non sente il bisogno di sesso, non le manca, non lo desidera.
Per questo, ora, un eventuale supporto esterno è da lei visto come una forzatura. Capisce le mie ragioni, mica è scema, e poi sa e sappiamo che la mancanza di suo desidero è un brutto segnale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Dice che non sente il bisogno di sesso, non le manca, non lo desidera.
> Per questo, ora, un eventuale supporto esterno è da lei visto come una forzatura. Capisce le mie ragioni, mica è scema, e poi sa e sappiamo che la mancanza di suo desidero è un brutto segnale.


Quindi siete consapevoli che così non può andare. Lei ti ha già proposto di superare il tuo desidero di sesso con altre, ma tu cosa vuoi fare?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Dice che non sente il bisogno di sesso, non le manca, non lo desidera.
> Per questo, ora, un eventuale supporto esterno è da lei visto come una forzatura. Capisce le mie ragioni, mica è scema, e poi sa e sappiamo che la mancanza di suo desidero è un brutto segnale.


Non mi far rileggere tutto, quanti anni avete?


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Dice che non sente il bisogno di sesso, non le manca, non lo desidera.
> Per questo, ora, un eventuale supporto esterno è da lei visto come una forzatura. Capisce le mie ragioni, mica è scema, e poi sa e sappiamo che la mancanza di suo desidero è un brutto segnale.


nn credo cambierà un fico sesso
La mia amica ha marito che dice stesse cose che dice la tua lei è da anni nn cambia nulla ma nulla
Lei è molto frustrata ma totalmente dipendente da lui
In generale e una a cui tutto mettono piedi in tesa anche figlie parenti le succhaino qualcosa tutti e lei sta lì
Infelice ma CAMBAIRE tutto sarebbe troppo pesante per lei non è assolutamente in grado di stare sola o di provarci
Pensare che è una rinomata dottoressa stimata ma nelle sue cose personali una tragedia


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2022)

nel 2015 lui aveva quasi 50  la moglie non ricordo , ora lui 55 o giù di lì lei credo sia entrata in quel famoso periodo  particolare delle donne


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> nel 2015 lui aveva quasi 50  la moglie non ricordo , ora lui 55 o giù di lì lei credo sia entrata in quel famoso periodo  particolare delle donne


Questa sembra sempre la tua consolazione. Non è la normalità non voler far sesso a cinquant’anni o 55. E come sempre se vuoi la soluzione la trovi. Soprattutto se desidera il tuo compagno


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questa sembra sempre la tua consolazione. Non è la normalità non voler far sesso a cinquant’anni o 55. E come sempre se vuoi la soluzione la trovi. Soprattutto se desidera il tuo compagno


Io ho amiche in menopausa che fanno regolarmente sesso 
Boh 
Che brutto non vorrei mai tornare a vivere male una aperto così importante 
Mi riferisco al mio ex matrimonio 
Comunque mio ex ha già chiuso due relazioni nel frattempo chissà come mai


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2022)

dimmela la soluzione , prendere gli ormoni o coadiuvanti ?Presi per un po poi se non stai o non vuoi per complicanze al seno ,come tumori , c'è chi non li vuole prendere . Si è seguitato per un po ma poi visto il suo non desiderio   tutto è scemato anche perchè avevo altro a cui pensare .
Ripeto per molte non sarà così  che ti devo dire a me è toccata quella ?
Sai con l'età si hanno  patologie , metti un mio amico che soffre di tiroide  , prima era un tromber , ora neanch epiù con viagra , ed è piu piccolo di me , altri operati di prostata non lo fanno più , che pensi che la gente si spari?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ho amiche in menopausa che fanno regolarmente sesso
> Boh
> Che brutto non vorrei mai tornare a vivere male una aperto così importante
> Mi riferisco al mio ex matrimonio
> Comunque mio ex ha già chiuso due relazioni nel frattempo chissà come mai


Anche le mie amiche menopausa fanno sesso alcuni hanno anche l’amante oltre a far sesso col marito. Poi ci saranno anche i casi in cui il calo ormonale incide ma ripeto se ci tieni trovi un modo


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dimmela la soluzione , prendere gli ormoni o coadiuvanti ?Presi per un po poi se non stai o non vuoi per complicanze al seno ,come tumori , c'è chi non li vuole prendere . Si è seguitato per un po ma poi visto il suo non desiderio   tutto è scemato anche perchè avevo altro a cui pensare .
> Ripeto per molte non sarà così  che ti devo dire a me è toccata quella ?
> Sai con l'età si hanno  patologie , metti un mio amico che soffre di tiroide  , prima era un tromber , ora neanch epiù con viagra , ed è piu piccolo di me , altri operati di prostata non lo fanno più , che pensi che la gente si spari?


Non so quale sia la soluzione. Dico solo che se mi capitasse cercherei di trovare il modo di risolvere questo problema se continua a desiderare la persona con cui sto.al momento diciamo che sono in premenopausa e sicuramente qualche sbalzo di umore ce l’ho il desiderio non è calato di una virgola
Sto comunque parlando di gente non di ottant’anni ovviamente


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dimmela la soluzione , prendere gli ormoni o coadiuvanti ?Presi per un po poi se non stai o non vuoi per complicanze al seno ,come tumori , c'è chi non li vuole prendere . Si è seguitato per un po ma poi visto il suo non desiderio   tutto è scemato anche perchè avevo altro a cui pensare .
> Ripeto per molte non sarà così  che ti devo dire a me è toccata quella ?
> Sai con l'età si hanno  patologie , metti un mio amico che soffre di tiroide  , prima era un tromber , ora neanch epiù con viagra , ed è piu piccolo di me , altri operati di prostata non lo fanno più , che pensi che la gente si spari?


ma no che non ti spari però ti precludi una fetta importante di vita

io ho anche amiche che non lo fanno con la scusa menopausa ma a dirla tutta non gliene frega nulla non è che cerchino soluzioni più di tanto
Una ad es non fa che cucinare seguire figli nipoti vive vite di altri oramai a me mette tristezza ma lei è felice così
Carattere scelte propensione
Puoi essere una nonna ma avere ancora uan vita a 58 anni eh !!!
Madonna Santa


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2022)

mettiamola così che pensi che dopo trenta anni di matrimonio lei si è stufata  , della solita minestra e non vuole più farlo  , sono passati molti altri anni  e siamo ancora insieme  e in accordo , sai cosa ci piace e condividere


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2022)

ripeto giratevi intorno  , vede le persone anziane o quasi e analizzate i comportamenti da quelli si nota la compliictà di una coppia   ma ricordate la mia età?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> mettiamola così che pensi che dopo trenta anni di matrimonio lei si è stufata  , della solita minestra e non vuole più farlo  , sono passati molti altri anni  e siamo ancora insieme  e in accordo , sai cosa ci piace e condividere


Ma guarda che nessuno ti contesta che andate bene e fate cose insieme. E nessuno ti sta dicendo di separarti ci mancherebbe altro… Ci sono donne più interessate al sesso e donne meno interessate.nelle seconde probabilmente la menopausa diventa una buona scusa per non farlo. come Carola credo che si perdano una fetta importante della vita. A me per esempio mette tristezza l’idea che primo poi arriverò a un’età in cui non farò più sesso


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ripeto giratevi intorno  , vede le persone anziane o quasi e analizzate i comportamenti da quelli si nota la compliictà di una coppia   ma ricordate la mia età?


Infatti ora alla tua età può essere anche giustificato il problema che la cosa è iniziata molti anni prima


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma no che non ti spari però ti precludi una fetta importante di vita
> 
> io ho anche amiche che non lo fanno con la scusa menopausa ma a dirla tutta non gliene frega nulla non è che cerchino soluzioni più di tanto
> Una ad es non fa che cucinare seguire figli nipoti vive vite di altri oramai a me mette tristezza ma lei è felice così
> ...


quella tua amica  ha e aveva la stessa  sua età , le priorità di una donna cambiano , conosco anche chi ha un amante  ma ripeto e non lo dico io ma anche libri  sul tema , si cambia


----------



## Lara3 (7 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ripeto giratevi intorno  , vede le persone anziane o quasi e analizzate i comportamenti da quelli si nota la compliictà di una coppia   ma ricordate la mia età?


Io vedo tante coppie sopra i 60 anni che sono come i . Coppie nuove o di vecchia data ? Non importa, ma sono tanto carini


----------



## Lara3 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma guarda che nessuno ti contesta che andate bene e fate cose insieme. E nessuno ti sta dicendo di separarti ci mancherebbe altro… Ci sono donne più interessate al sesso e donne meno interessate.nelle seconde probabilmente la menopausa diventa una buona scusa per non farlo. come Carola credo che si perdano una fetta importante della vita. A me per esempio mette tristezza l’idea che primo poi arriverò a un’età in cui non farò più sesso


Hai amiche più grandi? Fino a che età si fa ?


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> quella tua amica  ha e aveva la stessa  sua età , le priorità di una donna cambiano , conosco anche chi ha un amante  ma ripeto e non lo dico io ma anche libri  sul tema , si cambia


 Ma no lei è sempre stata così 
Devota alla famiglia in maniera quasi maniacale e molto poco propensa ad una crescita personale 
Lei è quale che in vacanza non veniva al mattino a correre o cammianre perche cucinava  per tutti per poi lamentele 
Non so ci sono donne e donne lei x dire mai un week da sola mai una serata con amiche s en proprio raramente 
Lui L ha pure  tradita e lei lo sa ma finge di nulla pur di nn rovinare la routine


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai amiche più grandi? Fino a che età si fa ?


Ma credo che sia tutto molto soggettivo. Diciamo una media di 65 anni più o meno Intendo quelle che conosco io


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai amiche più grandi? Fino a che età si fa ?


mamnon credo ci sia una regola
Cmw ho amiche che lo fanno ancora sui 58/60

amiche che ne hanno 45 e da 10 anni nonlo fanno e quasi tutte x colpa dei mariti semore stanchi o buttati sul divano o stra negativi

che palle dio santo


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco altro argomento 
Uomini negativi pallosi stanchi depressi musoni
Capite che così meglio sole eh


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2022)

mia moglie  è devota ma non si strappa i capelli nel cucinare  , lo fa  senza fronzoli  prima ci teneva perchè avevamo in casa due figli , ora usciti , c'è sempre per i nipoti ma se dobbiamo andare in qualche posto  , ci andiamo  , facciamo sport entrambi , ora è uscita io dopo   lei tre volte io quattro e più due giorni di palestra


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> mia moglie  è devota ma non si strappa i capelli nel cucinare  , lo fa  senza fronzoli  prima ci teneva perchè avevamo in casa due figli , ora usciti , c'è sempre per i nipoti ma se dobbiamo andare in qualche posto  , ci andiamo  , facciamo sport entrambi , ora è uscita io dopo   lei tre volte io quattro e più due giorni di palestra


 E meno male
Peccato allora il sesso manca "solo " Wuello

falla


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> mamnon credo ci sia una regola
> Cmw ho amiche che lo fanno ancora sui 58/60
> 
> amiche che ne hanno 45 e da 10 anni nonlo fanno e quasi tutte x colpa dei mariti semore stanchi o buttati sul divano o stra negativi
> ...


mai stato stanco anche per  il lavoro che facevo faticoso


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> E meno male
> Peccato allora il sesso manca "solo " Wuello
> 
> falla


lo sai da quando ci conosciamo noi virtualmente intendo?


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma credo che sia tutto molto soggettivo. Diciamo una media di 65 anni più o meno Intendo quelle che conosco io


la mia lei ha iniziato  un po di anni prima , io sto ancora aspettando l'andropausa e ne ho sai quanti non me lo far dire che mi deprimo


----------



## Pazzesco (7 Febbraio 2022)

io 56 lei 55
Lo spasso è che io ho un desiderio minimo quotidiano, lei zero.
Infatti quello che cucina sono io 
In compenso lei dormirebbe 19 ore al giorno, io 5.

Ci complementiamo?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io 56 lei 55
> Lo spasso è che io ho un desiderio minimo quotidiano, lei zero.
> Infatti quello che cucina sono io
> In compenso lei dormirebbe 19 ore al giorno, io 5.
> ...


L’equilibrio ormonale è individuale, molto complicato intervenire. Anche in età giovanile, c’è chi con i contraccettivi ormonali vede un importante calo del desiderio. Ma anche in gravidanza e dopo ci sono donne, ma anche uomini che hanno propensione diversa al sesso.
Gli integratori ormonali non possono essere presi per decenni.








						Menopausa - Alessandra Graziottin
					

Che cos'è la menopausa? Perché provoca tanti disturbi? Come ci si può curare? Questa pagina introduce agli articoli presenti sul sito: leggi, scopri nuovi contenuti e condividi.




					www.alessandragraziottin.it


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Febbraio 2022)

Interessante quello che dite,  ma tra i 50 e i 56 anni potrebbe essere cambiato qualcosa. 
Però,  se gli vuole bene,  un modo (anche molto rapido) per soddisfarlo, lo trova.


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’equilibrio ormonale è individuale, molto complicato intervenire. Anche in età giovanile, c’è chi con i contraccettivi ormonali vede un importante calo del desiderio. Ma anche in gravidanza e dopo ci sono donne, ma anche uomini che hanno propensione diversa al sesso.
> Gli integratori ormonali non possono essere presi per decenni.
> 
> 
> ...


leggete ragazze che tanto arriva anche per voi , brava Brunè hai il caffè pagato ma anche di più


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Qua il problema però non sembra ormonale..un calo del desiderio dopo un tradimento (quindi l'ormone funzionava fino "a poco fa") è sintomo di altro... Recuperare dopo un tradimento è già di per se una missione ma con queste premesse diventa una missione impossibile.


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> leggete ragazze che tanto arriva anche per voi , brava Brunè hai il caffè pagato ma anche di più


Bon c'è L ha tirata 
Se non tromba olo nn trombera nessuno

amen


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Bon c'è L ha tirata
> Se non tromba olo nn trombera nessuno
> 
> amen


non lo mai pensato   per voi qui ma le altre fuori sì, so stato galante?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Bon c'è L ha tirata
> Se non tromba olo nn trombera nessuno
> 
> amen


Non capisco il problema.
Se non avete più voglia di discoteca, non ci andate. Oppure fate una cura perché vi torni la voglia?
Ci sono periodi in cui si mangerebbe sempre pizza, poi non va più.
Il problema è stare bene in coppia. 
Se un uomo diventa impotente, lo buttiamo via? Se una donna perde interesse per il sesso, è da buttare?
Una volta mi sono trovata in una conversazione di donne tutte in menopausa dai cinquanta ai settant’anni. Erano le più vecchie ad avere ancora interesse. Ma altre volte è il contrario. Penso che tra gli uomini nessuno ammetterà mai di aver perso interesse.


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco il problema.
> Se non avete più voglia di discoteca, non ci andate. Oppure fate una cura perché vi torni la voglia?
> Ci sono periodi in cui si mangerebbe sempre pizza, poi non va più.
> Il problema è stare bene in coppia.
> ...


 Il problema è se uno ha voglia e altro no 

comunque un seghino non si nega a nessuno  mal che vada eh

ci sono aiuti adesso e io li proverei anche solo x rendere felice chi amo che male c'è ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco il problema.
> Se non avete più voglia di discoteca, non ci andate. Oppure fate una cura perché vi torni la voglia?
> Ci sono periodi in cui si mangerebbe sempre pizza, poi non va più.
> Il problema è stare bene in coppia.
> ...


oltre al caffè un abbraccio ci può stare per quotarti


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Il problema è se uno ha voglia e altro no
> 
> comunque un seghino non si nega a nessuno mal che vada eh
> 
> ci sono aiuti adesso e io li proverei anche solo x rendere felice chi amo che male c'è ?


Ti quoto per tentare di sistemare il quote 

Dubito che chi non ha voglia di pizza stia lì a impastare tutti i giorni.
Fuori di metafora, penso che sia anche mortificante per lui (o per lei).


----------



## bull63 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco il problema.
> Se non avete più voglia di discoteca, non ci andate. Oppure fate una cura perché vi torni la voglia?
> Ci sono periodi in cui si mangerebbe sempre pizza, poi non va più.
> Il problema è stare bene in coppia.
> ...


IL problema non è solo la non voglia di lei ma la sua incapacità di adattamento. Se ami una persona che ha desideri sessuali e tu non ne hai hai mille modi per soddisfarla senza usare i tuoi genitali. Il problema è SE AMI, se invece consideri la persona un amico con cui confidarti e sul quale sai di poter contare in qualsiasi occasione (IL PORTO SICURO) non ti preoccupi dei suoi desideri ma solo dei tuoi. Siamo sicuri che non ha  più voglia di sesso, pensar male è peccato ma molte volte ci s'indovina.


----------



## Pazzesco (7 Febbraio 2022)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Qua il problema però non sembra ormonale..un calo del desiderio dopo un tradimento (quindi l'ormone funzionava fino "a poco fa") è sintomo di altro... Recuperare dopo un tradimento è già di per se una missione ma con queste premesse diventa una missione impossibile.


No Eagle sono passati anni. 
Io ho scoperto nel 2105 il tradimento dopo che era finita


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco il problema.
> Se non avete più voglia di discoteca, non ci andate. Oppure fate una cura perché vi torni la voglia?
> Ci sono periodi in cui si mangerebbe sempre pizza, poi non va più.
> Il problema è stare bene in coppia.
> ...


Un conto è impotente per patologie un conto è perdere interesse 
Non si butta via nessuno ma in una coppia si dimostra il voler risolvere un problema che può condizionare la vita di  coppia se ci si tiene.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti quoto per tentare di sistemare il quote
> 
> Dubito che chi non ha voglia di pizza stia lì a impastare tutti i giorni.
> Fuori di metafora, penso che sia anche mortificante per lui (o per lei).


Mortificante vedere il tuo compagno che cerca di darti piacere in un modo diverso se non riesce ad avere rapporti?
È mortificante per l’altro se si percepisce lo sforzo 
È lo sforzo che è incomprensibile


----------



## Pazzesco (7 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un conto è impotente per patologie un conto è perdere interesse
> Non si butta via nessuno ma in una coppia si dimostra il voler risolvere un problema che può condizionare la vita di  coppia se ci si tiene.


giusto, magari può anche essere giusto non aver troppa fretta di risolvere un problema e farne montare un altro


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un conto è impotente per patologie un conto è perdere interesse
> Non si butta via nessuno ma in una coppia si dimostra il voler risolvere un problema che può condizionare la vita di  coppia se ci si tiene.


Standing ovation



Nocciola ha detto:


> Mortificante vedere il tuo compagno che cerca di darti piacere in un modo diverso se non riesce ad avere rapporti?
> È mortificante per l’altro se si percepisce lo sforzo
> È lo sforzo che è incomprensibile


standing ovation number two



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti quoto per tentare di sistemare il quote
> 
> Dubito che chi non ha voglia di pizza stia lì a impastare tutti i giorni.
> Fuori di metafora, penso che sia anche mortificante per lui (o per lei).


Mortificante voler dare piacere a chi ami ?

se sei sano e senza patologie ma sono nonhai più voglia di pizza ? Magari te la fai anche piacere x amore affetto

mica tutti i gg poi

e mortificante elemosinare queste attenzioni quelli si

ripeto in assenza di patologie certe


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

Fare sesso con una persona che non lo desidera è stupro.
Credo che una persona che non ha interesse sessuale si senta usata e quella che viene stimolata da una persona che non si eccita si senta mortificata. 
Sono cose possibili episodicamente. Ma non vedo come si possa considerare una soluzione.


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fare sesso con una persona che non lo desidera è stupro.
> Credo che una persona che non ha interesse sessuale si senta usata e quella che viene stimolata da una persona che non si eccita si senta mortificata.
> Sono cose possibili episodicamente. Ma non vedo come si possa considerare una soluzione.


 Brunetta perdonami ma ci andrei cauta con definire stupro un rapporto sessuale tra amanti coniugi compagni quello che sono dove uno dei due magari ha meno desiderio ma ama L altro /e anche solo il fatto di dare piacere lo potrebbe far stare bene anche senza eccitarsi 

lo stupro come definizione di un rapporto del
genere  la trovo assolutamente fuori luogo


----------



## ologramma (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fare sesso con una persona che non lo desidera è stupro.
> Credo che una persona che non ha interesse sessuale si senta usata e quella che viene stimolata da una persona che non si eccita si senta mortificata.
> Sono cose possibili episodicamente. Ma non vedo come si possa considerare una soluzione.


non lo mai imposto a qualcuno come del resto a mia moglie , mi sono adattato


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fare sesso con una persona che non lo desidera è stupro.
> Credo che una persona che non ha interesse sessuale si senta usata e quella che viene stimolata da una persona che non si eccita si senta mortificata.
> Sono cose possibili episodicamente. Ma non vedo come si possa considerare una soluzione.


Stupro e violenza, non è esagerato? 
Se tanto mi da tanto,Visto che non desidero fare le faccende domestiche, ma le devo fare sono schiavizzata. 
Quindi mi posso rivolgere alla corte dei diritti umani.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (7 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> comunque un seghino non si nega a nessuno  mal che vada eh


Ma anche un lavoretto di bocca... 3 minuti et voilà, risolto


----------



## patroclo (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fare sesso con una persona che non lo desidera è stupro.
> Credo che una persona che non ha interesse sessuale si senta usata e quella che viene stimolata da una persona che non si eccita si senta mortificata.
> Sono cose possibili episodicamente. Ma non vedo come si possa considerare una soluzione.


tra lo stupro e il sesso controvoglia penso ci siano un'infinità di sfumature. Visto a posteriori il mio matrimonio direi che avrebbero dovuto darmi l'ergastolo, pur non avendo mai usato e neanche lontanamente accennato atteggiamenti violenti.
Per me, due persone che hanno visioni così diverse non devono stare assieme. Non sto mettendo il sesso al centro della coppia, direi la stessa cosa su altri temi tipo i figli ( uno li vuole e l'atro no), il lavoro, il luogo dove vivere....
Una cosa sono i compromessi e le mediazioni e un'altra le frustrazioni che poi uccidono la coppia


----------



## omicron (7 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma anche un lavoretto di bocca... 3 minuti et voilà, risolto


Ah qualcuno anche meno


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> tra lo stupro e il sesso controvoglia penso ci siano un'infinità di sfumature. Visto a posteriori il mio matrimonio direi che avrebbero dovuto darmi l'ergastolo, pur non avendo mai usato e neanche lontanamente accennato atteggiamenti violenti.
> Per me, due persone che hanno visioni così diverse non devono stare assieme. Non sto mettendo il sesso al centro della coppia, direi la stessa cosa su altri temi tipo i figli ( uno li vuole e l'atro no), il lavoro, il luogo dove vivere....
> Una cosa sono i compromessi e le mediazioni e un'altra le frustrazioni che poi uccidono la coppia


Non è frustrante solo non farlo.
È frustrante anche farlo se non vi è desiderio.

Se non c’è più desiderio si parla e si considerano le soluzioni. Per me la prima è la separazione. 
Non capisco come non sia evidente che sarebbe tremendo per entrambi.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stupro e violenza, non è esagerato?
> Se tanto mi da tanto,Visto che non desidero fare le faccende domestiche, ma le devo fare sono schiavizzata.
> Quindi mi posso rivolgere alla corte dei diritti umani.


Mi sembra un paragone incongruo.



Carola ha detto:


> Brunetta perdonami ma ci andrei cauta con definire stupro un rapporto sessuale tra amanti coniugi compagni quello che sono dove uno dei due magari ha meno desiderio ma ama L altro /e anche solo il fatto di dare piacere lo potrebbe far stare bene anche senza eccitarsi
> 
> lo stupro come definizione di un rapporto del
> genere  la trovo assolutamente fuori luogo


È la definizione legale.
Poi per me tra i vari tipi di stupro c’è differenza ed è evidente.  
I giudici valutano le diverse situazioni, in caso di denuncia. 
Ma credo che a nessuno verrebbe in mente di denunciare il o la partner che fosse stato insistente.
Qui si parlava di altro.
Ovvero di essere o no padroni del proprio corpo.
E se, quando non si prova desiderio, si abbia il diritto di non diventare strumento del bisogno altrui. 
Ovviamente per chi subisce il rifiuto è frustrante. Ma pensare che si abbia il diritto di venire ugualmente soddisfatti è aberrante.


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è frustrante solo non farlo.
> È frustrante anche farlo se non vi è desiderio.
> 
> Se non c’è più desiderio si parla e si considerano le soluzioni. Per me la prima è la separazione.
> ...


ma io non parlavo di obblighi e diritti

io penso che a eni passasse la voglia di sesso
Così senza una logica e non legate da mancanza di sentimento stima farei cnq qualcosa x dare piacere al mio compagno 

non perché lui se lo aspetta ma perché io voglio farlo stare bene


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma io non parlavo di obblighi e diritti
> 
> io penso che a eni passasse la voglia di sesso
> Così senza una logica e non legate da mancanza di sentimento stima farei cnq qualcosa x dare piacere al mio compagno
> ...


Ma se ti passasse la voglia di sesso, pensi che avresti il desiderio di farlo star bene?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fare sesso con una persona che non lo desidera è stupro.
> Credo che una persona che non ha interesse sessuale si senta usata e quella che viene stimolata da una persona che non si eccita si senta mortificata.
> Sono cose possibili episodicamente. Ma non vedo come si possa considerare una soluzione.


Infatti non devo essere io a forzarti. Deve venire da te. Se non viene e non fai nulla per risolvere è un problema. Per me è non interesse per la coppia e per me


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se ti passasse la voglia di sesso, pensi che avresti il desiderio di farlo star bene?


Cercherei di capire perché e mi rivolgerei a uno specialista


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cercherei di capire perché e mi rivolgerei a uno specialista


Lo faresti per te.
E mi sembra sano.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo faresti per te.
> E mi sembra sano.


Lo farei per entrambi, l’idea che il mio uomo non si senta desiderato non può farmi piacere


----------



## Lostris (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è frustrante solo non farlo.
> È frustrante anche farlo se non vi è desiderio.


Hai voglia…


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> mettiamola così che pensi che dopo trenta anni di matrimonio lei si è stufata  , della solita minestra e non vuole più farlo  , sono passati molti altri anni  e siamo ancora insieme  e in accordo , sai cosa ci piace e condividere


Ma la differenza qui e’ che voi siete insieme da sempre, senza particolari scossoni. 
La moglie di pazzesco ha rischiato di perderlo e ora che forse si sono ritrovati lei gli dice , .. sfogati fuori? 
boh


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se ti passasse la voglia di sesso, pensi che avresti il desiderio di farlo star bene?


 Cercherei di capire perché In primis 
ma credo sia normale come ragionamento se ami e ci tieni


----------



## Carola (7 Febbraio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma la differenza qui e’ che voi siete insieme da sempre, senza particolari scossoni.
> La moglie di pazzesco ha rischiato di perderlo e ora che forse si sono ritrovati lei gli dice , .. sfogati fuori?
> boh


Strano davvero comeatteggiamento


----------



## Pazzesco (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Strano davvero come atteggiamento


Noi ci eravamo persi, completamente
In questo momento preferisco che mi dica condividiamo la tenerezza e non il sesso, piuttosto che faccia quello che non vuole e poi ci si perda nuovamente.
Non è una questione di compromessi, è essere sinceri.
Sta a me poi capire se farmi andare bene la situazione, e, dovesse perdurare, fino a quando


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Noi ci eravamo persi, completamente
> In questo momento preferisco che mi dica condividiamo la tenerezza e non il sesso, piuttosto che faccia quello che non vuole e poi ci si perda nuovamente.
> Non è una questione di compromessi, è essere sinceri.
> Sta a me poi capire se farmi andare bene la situazione, e, dovesse perdurare, fino a quando


Hai paura di perderla, certo qui ti sfoghi, ma di fondo sai già che questa sofferenza la sopporterai perché vuoi lei. 
Un grande compromesso ma se vuoi solo lei, dovrai accettarlo. 
E temo che lei sappia esattamente cosa tu sei disposto a fare pur di non riperderla


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Strano davvero comeatteggiamento


No non è strano, prova ad immaginare una persona con cui stai benissimo alla quale non sei disposta a rinunciare, anzi reciprocamente non si vuole rinunciare uno all'altra. 
Lei non hai più attrazione ma prova un amore grande, e lo dichiara e lo invita a trovare soddisfazione sessuale fuori. 
È una proposta liberatoria, nel momento in cui lui accettera, anche lei potrà sentirsi libera di trovare appagamento sessuale con una persona dalla quale è attratta, non è detto che accada. 
Sarebbe curioso vedere la reazione di lei, se lui iniziasse a confidarle un inizio di relazione sessuale con un'altra.


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> No Eagle sono passati anni.
> Io ho scoperto nel 2105 il tradimento dopo che era finita


Si lo so.. Ma resta ciò che dico... Dopo 5 anni se ci si riavvicina deve esserci voglia concreta su più fronti.. Non avete 80 anni.. E anzi c è chi a 80 ancora ci da.. Se c'è ancora la scossa nella coppia. Sbaglierò ma la mancanza di attrazione non è buon segnale


----------



## patroclo (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è frustrante solo non farlo.
> *È frustrante anche farlo se non vi è desiderio.
> 
> Se non c’è più desiderio si parla e si considerano le soluzioni. Per me la prima è la separazione.
> ...


primo neretto: mai sostenuto il contrario. Nel mio caso, se solo lei avesse parlato di più e io fossi stato un po' più sveglio, ci saremmo risparmiati montagne di frustrazione

secondo neretto: non so se ho capito

terzo neretto: ovvio, ma sei tu che butti la "bomba" e poi fai le precisazioni del caso


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No non è strano, prova ad immaginare una persona con cui stai benissimo alla quale non sei disposta a rinunciare, anzi reciprocamente non si vuole rinunciare uno all'altra.
> Lei non hai più attrazione ma prova un amore grande, e lo dichiara e *lo invita a trovare soddisfazione sessuale fuori.*
> È una proposta liberatoria, nel momento in cui lui accettera, anche lei potrà sentirsi libera di trovare appagamento sessuale con una persona dalla quale è attratta, non è detto che accada.
> Sarebbe curioso vedere la reazione di lei, se lui iniziasse a confidarle un inizio di relazione sessuale con un'altra.


Te la immagini la risposta che darebbe @Blaise53  ?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> primo neretto: mai sostenuto il contrario. Nel mio caso, se solo lei avesse parlato di più e io fossi stato un po' più sveglio, ci saremmo risparmiati montagne di frustrazione
> 
> secondo neretto: non so se ho capito
> 
> terzo neretto: ovvio, ma sei tu che butti la "bomba" e poi fai le precisazioni del caso


È una bomba o una visione quantomeno irrealistica che chi ha la nausea possa cucinare per gli altri.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una bomba o una visione quantomeno irrealistica che chi ha la nausea possa cucinare per gli altri.


Però se ci tieni non li fai morire di fame e curi la nausea 
Se te ne freghi lo dici


----------



## patroclo (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una bomba o una visione quantomeno irrealistica che chi ha la nausea possa cucinare per gli altri.


Io intendevo che è la tua modalità solita di scrivere, prima dai dello stupratore a chi fa sesso con chi non lo desidera e poi fai i distinguo

Ripeto, per me sarebbe bastato parlasse e non si "sacrificasse"


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però se ci tieni non li fai morire di fame e curi la nausea
> Se te ne freghi lo dici


Questo è un discorso diverso. Anche perché la nausea dà fastidio e può essere segno d patologie anche gravi.
Ma, chiarisco ancora, il pensiero di una persona che desidera un’altra che non ha desiderio e viene soddisfatta da questa meccanicamente o passivamente è per me assurdo.
È proprio una visione del sesso che mi fa orrore. Un conto è una défaillance episodica, altra cosa pensare che possa essere la soluzione.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso diverso. Anche perché la nausea dà fastidio e può essere segno d patologie anche gravi.
> Ma, chiarisco ancora, il pensiero di una persona che desidera un’altra che non ha desiderio e viene soddisfatta da questa meccanicamente o passivamente è per me assurdo.
> È proprio una visione del sesso che mi fa orrore. Un conto è una défaillance episodica, altra cosa pensare che possa essere la soluzione.


Certo che non è la soluzione ma mi dimostri che almeno pensi a me nel frattempo che stai cercando una soluzione. E non dovrebbe essere uno sforzo. Se lo è il problema non è non riuscire a fare sesso ma altro.


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No non è strano, prova ad immaginare una persona con cui stai benissimo alla quale non sei disposta a rinunciare, anzi reciprocamente non si vuole rinunciare uno all'altra.
> Lei non hai più attrazione ma prova un amore grande, e lo dichiara e lo invita a trovare soddisfazione sessuale fuori.
> È una proposta liberatoria, nel momento in cui lui accettera, anche lei potrà sentirsi libera di trovare appagamento sessuale con una persona dalla quale è attratta, non è detto che accada.
> Sarebbe curioso vedere la reazione di lei, se lui iniziasse a confidarle un inizio di relazione sessuale con un'altra.


Non so non riesco ad immaginare se provo affetto e non voglio rinunciare e ' un amico punto 
Ma proprio ex marito mi cerco?
Boh x carità c'è sono situazioni ancora più strane 
Se sta bene ad entrambi ...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Io intendevo che è la tua modalità solita di scrivere, prima dai dello stupratore a chi fa sesso con chi non lo desidera e poi fai i distinguo
> 
> Ripeto, per me sarebbe bastato parlasse e non si "sacrificasse"


È stupro! Lo è legalmente.
Non si stava parlando di “stasera sono stanco/a non ne ho tanto voglia”. Si stava parlando di indifferenza o disgusto per il sesso. Ovvio che una persona che soffre di questa indifferenza ed è in coppia dovrebbe curarsi, ma per sé, non per soddisfare l’altra persona. 
E lo immaginereste facilmente, se aveste immaginazione letteraria o cinematografica.
Come rappresentereste una donna che subisce un rapporto che non desidera? 
Come rappresentereste un uomo incapace di fare sesso impegnato a soddisfare una donna vogliosa?
Lo trovate eccitante? Quella è una fantasia erotica.
Ma immaginatevi regista o attore di un film che vuole rappresentare un problema di coppia.


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso diverso. Anche perché la nausea dà fastidio e può essere segno d patologie anche gravi.
> Ma, chiarisco ancora, il pensiero di una persona che desidera un’altra che non ha desiderio e viene soddisfatta da questa meccanicamente o passivamente è per me assurdo.
> È proprio una visione del sesso che mi fa orrore. Un conto è una défaillance episodica, altra cosa pensare che possa essere la soluzione.


Vedere la sua carenza di desiderio nei miei confronti ha ammazzato definitivamente il mio. 

Pensavo di poterlo gestire e accettare, invece me ne sono andata.

Se lui sforzandosi avesse cercato di venirmi incontro sarebbe stato per me oltremodo penoso, non avrei mai potuto accettarlo.

Io mi rendo conto che a volte il desiderio cala e ci sono ragioni indipendenti dalla persona o problematiche di salute, ma è una cosa che io faccio fatica ad elaborare.

Tendo a prenderla sul personale


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Te la immagini la risposta che darebbe @Blaise53  ?


Certo che la immagino


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Non so non riesco ad immaginare se provo affetto e non voglio rinunciare e ' un amico punto
> *Ma proprio ex marito mi cerco?*
> Boh x carità c'è sono situazioni ancora più strane
> Se sta bene ad entrambi ...


Per questo è una situazione complessa.
Ma tu dormiresti (non costretta da una situazione contingente tipo bufera e rifugio) più volte alla settimana con chi consideri solo un amico. Io no.
Credo che in questa situazione entri una comunicazione anche inconsapevole.
Però dovrebbe essere compreso quello che è successo molti anni fa, prima del tradimento.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vedere la sua carenza di desiderio nei miei confronti ha ammazzato definitivamente il mio.
> 
> Pensavo di poterlo gestire e accettare, invece me ne sono andata.
> 
> ...


Sostituisci sforzarsi con impegnarsi a ritrovare il desiderio di te 
Con dimostrarti che il desiderio c’era ma c’erano motivi che gli impedivano di avvicinarsi 
Perché se uno non ti desidera perché non gli piaci più decade tutto il discorso che stiamo facendo


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Non so non riesco ad immaginare se provo affetto e non voglio rinunciare e ' un amico punto
> Ma proprio ex marito mi cerco?
> Boh x carità c'è sono situazioni ancora più strane
> Se sta bene ad entrambi ...


Un grande amico, l'ex marito sicuramente è la persona che la conosce meglio


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vedere la sua carenza di desiderio nei miei confronti ha ammazzato definitivamente il mio.
> 
> Pensavo di poterlo gestire e accettare, invece me ne sono andata.
> 
> ...


E ci credo! 
Non capisco come possa essere considerata una soluzione una mera soddisfazione fisica senza alcuna partecipazione.


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sostituisci sforzarsi con impegnarsi a ritrovare il desiderio di te
> Con dimostrarti che il desiderio c’era ma c’erano motivi che gli impedivano di avvicinarsi
> Perché se uno non ti desidera perché non gli piaci più decade tutto il discorso che stiamo facendo


No.
Ho una visione romantica/passionale/istintiva/animale del desiderio.
O ce l’hai, o non ce l’hai.
Non te lo puoi dare.

“impegnarsi a trovare il desiderio” per me è una concatenazione di parole che non ha molto senso.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un grande amico, l'ex marito sicuramente è la persona che la conosce meglio


Io mi domando se *prima* il sesso fosse davvero piacevole.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ci credo!
> Non capisco come possa essere considerata una soluzione una mera soddisfazione fisica senza alcuna partecipazione.


Ma se non c’è partecipazione confermi che all’altro di te frega zero. Quindi ripeto per la terza volta il problema sesso è l’ultimo a cui pensare


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma se non c’è partecipazione confermi che all’altro di te frega zero. Quindi ripeto per la terza volta il problema sesso è l’ultimo a cui pensare


Ma ci può anche essere la partecipazione.
Ma io, se non mi desideri, non la voglio così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi domando se *prima* il sesso fosse davvero piacevole.


Non credo, temo che lei abbia scelto pazzesco solo come compagno progettuale, la parte fisica era il sassolino nella scarpa che ha sopportato fino ad una certa


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> No.
> Ho una visione romantica/passionale/istintiva/animale del desiderio.
> O ce l’hai, o non ce l’hai.
> Non te lo puoi dare.
> ...


Riprovo perché come sempre mi spiego alla cazzo
Siamo partiti da donne in menopausa con problemi ormonali che non desiderano più fare sesso
Mi sto avvicinando alla menopausa, se dovessi percepire che lo scombussolamento ormonale mi porta a desiderare meno cerco la soluzione, mi impegno per capire e risolvere. Se non lo faccio vuol dire che dell’altro me ne frego e me ne frego di come sta. A sto punto direi che non è il calo di desiderio il problema 
Hai portato il tuo caso. Se lui ti avesse detto che ti desiderava ma era bloccato da qualcosa e che voleva risolvere il problema l’avresti vissuta diversamente 
Perché per me le intenzioni e l’impegno a risolvere fanno la differenza e sono la dimostrazione che si tiene alla coppia e all’altro 
Anche io la prendo in modo personale


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma se non c’è partecipazione confermi che all’altro di te frega zero. Quindi ripeto per la terza volta il problema sesso è l’ultimo a cui pensare


Ma non stiamo parlando di una situazione episodica. 
Però non è che le relazioni siano sempre semplici e in/off. Può calare il desiderio senza che calino le altre cose che uniscono. Infatti è ciò che accade con l’avanzare della età.
Prima può calare in desiderio per moltissime ragioni.
Non pensare solo al tuo caso.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma ci può anche essere la partecipazione.
> Ma io, se non mi desideri, non la voglio così.


Riscritto sotto


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per questo è una situazione complessa.
> Ma tu dormiresti (non costretta da una situazione contingente tipo bufera e rifugio) più volte alla settimana con chi consideri solo un amico. Io no.
> Credo che in questa situazione entri una comunicazione anche inconsapevole.
> Però dovrebbe essere compreso quello che è successo molti anni fa, prima del tradimento.


no io no non ci dormirei


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non stiamo parlando di una situazione episodica.
> Però non è che le relazioni siano sempre semplici e in/off. Può calare il desiderio senza che calino le altre cose che uniscono. Infatti è ciò che accade con l’avanzare della età.
> Prima può calare in desiderio per moltissime ragioni.
> Non pensare solo al tuo caso.


Con l’avanzare dell’età è naturale 
A 50 anni no 
Non parlo di episodi 
Pensa a @ologramma. Non è un episodio , sono anni 
Il mio caso è diverso non ci sono dubbi


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un grande amico, l'ex marito sicuramente è la persona che la conosce meglio


 Boh 

non ho nessun amica che forma con ex marito anche chi in ottimi rapporti

o questa ha un problema  davvero ormonale con calo libido o non so

se sta bene a lui
Un po' come danny ci sono certe donne che ti tengono un po' x le palle come dire ...
No?


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Con l’avanzare dell’età è naturale
> A 50 anni no
> Non parlo di episodi
> Pensa a @ologramma. Non è un episodio , sono anni
> Il mio caso è diverso non ci sono dubbi


 Che vita triste 
A me con mio ex mancava 

con attuale anche troppo 
Ha 50 anni ma energie di un 26 enne non so qnd si calma e detto tra noi meno male


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non credo, temo che lei abbia scelto pazzesco solo come compagno progettuale, la parte fisica era il sassolino nella scarpa che ha sopportato fino ad una certa


Ma può anche essere stato piacevole, finché non ha provato qualcosa di diverso.
Viviamo in una cultura che esalta l’amore e l’amore passionale al punto che può apparire esagerato a chi non l’ha mai provato.
Ma i sentimenti e la passione non nascono a comando o per volontà.
Chi non ha mai provato un certo tipo di trasporto, trova persino stucchevole ciò che altri raccontano o ciò che viene narrato in libri o film.
Poi può capitare di essere presi dalla attrazione o sentimento in modo travolgente e comprendere che ciò che si provava prima era diverso. Oppure, sul piano sessuale, rendersi conto che era un sesso che non vogliamo più.


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Riprovo perché come sempre mi spiego alla cazzo
> Siamo partiti da donne in menopausa con problemi ormonali che non desiderano più fare sesso
> Mi sto avvicinando alla menopausa, se dovessi percepire che lo scombussolamento ormonale mi porta a desiderare meno cerco la soluzione, mi impegno per capire e risolvere. Se non lo faccio vuol dire che dell’altro me ne frego e me ne frego di come sta. A sto punto direi che non è il calo di desiderio il problema
> Hai portato il tuo caso. Se lui ti avesse detto che ti desiderava ma era bloccato da qualcosa e che voleva risolvere il problema l’avresti vissuta diversamente
> ...


Certo che l’avrei vissuta diversamente. 
Ma nel frattempo dubito che lo avrei cercato comunque.

Che poi è quello che ho fatto. Non l’ho più cercato, aspettando.
Godot 

Poi quando è (più o meno) tornato, era troppo tardi.
E il sesso per me diventó davvero penoso, perché ormai non lo desideravo proprio più.

Una roba di una tristezza infinita, tale che il mio corpo stesso si ribelló con cistiti a ripetizione.

Fine della storia triste.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> no io no non ci dormirei


Allora se ci dorme sta comunicando un bisogno di vicinanza che è oltre il rapporto amichevole di fratellanza.
Cosa sta comunicando forse non lo sa nemmeno lei.
Pazzesco potrebbe raccontarci in quali termini ne hanno parlato.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che l’avrei vissuta diversamente.
> Ma nel frattempo dubito che lo avrei cercato comunque.
> 
> Che poi è quello che ho fatto. Non l’ho più cercato, aspettando.
> ...


Quoto la prima frase era questo che cercavo di dire 
Capisco benissimo il resto


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per questo è una situazione complessa.
> Ma tu dormiresti (non costretta da una situazione contingente tipo bufera e rifugio) più volte alla settimana con chi consideri solo un amico. Io no.
> Credo che in questa situazione entri una comunicazione anche inconsapevole.
> Però dovrebbe essere compreso quello che è successo molti anni fa, prima del tradimento.


Io si. Nel senso che dividerei  la casa con un amico dormendoci insieme. Ovvio che i rapporti devono essere chiari ma appunto se non ci fosse desiderio da parte di entrambi non vedo il problema


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io si. Nel senso che dividerei  la casa con un amico dormendoci insieme. Ovvio che i rapporti devono essere chiari ma appunto se non ci fosse desiderio da parte di entrambi non vedo il problema


Io nello stesso letto mai.
Stare nello stesso letto ha già una valenza per me.


----------



## Etta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> *Donna molto bella, figli esemplari ed io il marito che tutte dicono di volere, per tutti siamo (eravamo) la famiglia 'Mattel'.*


Ed invece è proprio qua che bisogna “diffidare”.


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io si. Nel senso che dividerei  la casa con un amico dormendoci insieme. Ovvio che i rapporti devono essere chiari ma appunto se non ci fosse desiderio da parte di entrambi non vedo il problema


Ma che, hai bisogno dell’orsetto/coperta di Linus?

se devo dormire abbracciata/attaccata a qualcuno è perché carnalmente mi aggrada. 
Anche perché se no si riposa meglio da soli.

Vuoi qualcuno così -forse- se stai male e hai un disagio. 
Mi viene in mente una roba genitore/figlio da accudire.

Vade retro!!


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Famiglia perfetta da fuori nn vuol dire un casso noi eravamo da manuale eppure 

e quanti ne conosco


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che, hai bisogno dell’orsetto/coperta di Linus?
> 
> se devo dormire abbracciata/attaccata a qualcuno è perché carnalmente mi aggrada.
> Anche perché se no si riposa meglio da soli.
> ...


In Sex & The City il momento in cui si desidera passare la notte insieme dopo il sesso, segna il passaggio al sentimento.
Certo so benissimo che è una fiction, ma ha descritto bene la differenza tra solo sesso e la nascita del legame. E lo descrive bene anche il seguito attualmente in onda, in altra età. 
Dormire con qualcuno e affidarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che, hai bisogno dell’orsetto/coperta di Linus?
> 
> se devo dormire abbracciata/attaccata a qualcuno è perché carnalmente mi aggrada.
> Anche perché se no si riposa meglio da soli.
> ...


Si è parlato di dormire nello stesso letto non ho parlato di effusioni ecc ecc


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In Sex & The City il momento in cui si desidera passare la notte insieme dopo il sesso, segna il passaggio al sentimento.
> Certo so benissimo che è una fiction, ma ha descritto bene la differenza tra solo sesso e la nascita del legame. E lo descrive bene anche il seguito attualmente in onda, in altra età.
> Dormire con qualcuno e affidarsi.


Dopo il sesso
Stai facendo due discorsi diversi secondo me oppure sono diversi per me


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si è parlato di dormire nello stesso letto non ho parlato di effusioni ecc ecc


Si ma si partiva dalla situazione di Pazzesco.
Non è che condividono il letto perché non ce n’è un altro..


----------



## patroclo (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È stupro! Lo è legalmente.
> Non si stava parlando di “stasera sono stanco/a non ne ho tanto voglia”. Si stava parlando di indifferenza o disgusto per il sesso. Ovvio che una persona che soffre di questa indifferenza ed è in coppia dovrebbe curarsi, ma per sé, non per soddisfare l’altra persona.
> E lo immaginereste facilmente, se aveste immaginazione letteraria o cinematografica.
> Come rappresentereste una donna che subisce un rapporto che non desidera?
> ...


Ho vissuto per anni con una donna che dopo avermi spremuto le palle all'infinito per figliare, non è una metafora, non mi ha più desiderato, eppure abbiamo continuato ad avere i nostri rapporti mensili.
Rapporti pessimi in cui lei si "sacrificava" per tenermi buonino ed io che non capivo cosa stesse succedendo visto che secondo lei la responsabilità di tutto era di mille altre cose (casa, figli, lavoro, soldi,...) che nulla avevano a che fare con noi come coppia in senso stretto.
E sia chiaro che l'iniziativa, dopo che mi ero ampliamente fracassato le palle di provarci anche se continuavo a desiderarla, partiva da lei ... ma il suo desiderio si esauriva in non più di due minuti.

Dopo tre mesi di terapia di coppia è riuscita a dire che non mi desiderava da anni...e uno cosa dovrebbe fare se non sentirsi ampliamente preso per il culo? nessuno le ha mai chiesto di sacrificarsi, piuttosto che dire la verità abbiamo passato anni di incomprensioni e frustrazioni (comuni) pesantissime. e ripeto, ammetto la mia colpa nella lentezza nel capire le cose.

E quindi , ostie e madonne, non dire che certe cose non le capisco e a me di essere messo nel girone degli stupratori proprio non mi va


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si è parlato di dormire nello stesso letto non ho parlato di effusioni ecc ecc


ma sex capita  ci dormo un week via o che 
Ma non lo cerco come coperta di Linus ne dormire con mio ex 

io credo che lei gli voglia bene abbia bisogno di lui ma che non lo desideri più
Come tante tantissime coppie la maggior parte a dire la verità 
Tra tutti quelli che conosco e che ho confidenza senza contare i secondi giri gli altri senko fanno due volte al mese'e' grasso che cola !!


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ho vissuto per anni con una donna che dopo avermi spremuto le palle all'infinito per figliare, non è una metafora, non mi ha più desiderato, eppure abbiamo continuato ad avere i nostri rapporti mensili.
> Rapporti pessimi in cui lei si "sacrificava" per tenermi buonino ed io che non capivo cosa stesse succedendo visto che secondo lei la responsabilità di tutto era di mille altre cose (casa, figli, lavoro, soldi,...) che nulla avevano a che fare con noi come coppia in senso stretto.
> E sia chiaro che l'iniziativa, dopo che mi ero ampliamente fracassato le palle di provarci anche se continuavo a desiderarla, partiva da lei ... ma il suo desiderio si esauriva in non più di due minuti.
> 
> ...


 Hai descritto la
Maggior parte di matrimoni


----------



## patroclo (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Hai descritto la
> Maggior parte di matrimoni


allora potremmo anche concludere con "bella istituzione di merda"


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Hai descritto la
> Maggior parte di matrimoni


Minchia spero proprio di no!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si ma si partiva dalla situazione di Pazzesco.
> Non è che condividono il letto perché non ce n’è un altro..


Allora ero ot anche se nella situazione di pazzesco c’è di peggio che dividere il letto



patroclo ha detto:


> Ho vissuto per anni con una donna che dopo avermi spremuto le palle all'infinito per figliare, non è una metafora, non mi ha più desiderato, eppure abbiamo continuato ad avere i nostri rapporti mensili.
> Rapporti pessimi in cui lei si "sacrificava" per tenermi buonino ed io che non capivo cosa stesse succedendo visto che secondo lei la responsabilità di tutto era di mille altre cose (casa, figli, lavoro, soldi,...) che nulla avevano a che fare con noi come coppia in senso stretto.
> E sia chiaro che l'iniziativa, dopo che mi ero ampliamente fracassato le palle di provarci anche se continuavo a desiderarla, partiva da lei ... ma il suo desiderio si esauriva in non più di due minuti.
> 
> ...


Su ostie e madonne come sempre sono scoppiata a ridere



Carola ha detto:


> ma sex capita  ci dormo un week via o che
> Ma non lo cerco come coperta di Linus ne dormire con mio ex
> 
> io credo che lei gli voglia bene abbia bisogno di lui ma che non lo desideri più
> ...


Si sì ero io Ot scusate



patroclo ha detto:


> allora potremmo anche concludere con "bella istituzione di merda"


E pensa che c’è chi lo fa una seconda volta


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> allora potremmo anche concludere con "bella istituzione di merda"



  Concordo !!

molto Bello qnd funziona tutto

ma è cosa rara e ha scadenza


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E pensa che c’è chi lo fa una seconda volta


 Ma vedi io adesso sto talmente bene che lo rifarei 
Sto anke meglio di quando stavo bene con ex 

siamo più maturi sappiamo melgio come fare non ripetere certi errori c'è grande attrazione 

ma ho paura e non  lo farò


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma vedi io adesso sto talmente bene che lo rifarei
> Sto anke meglio di quando stavo bene con ex
> 
> siamo più maturi sappiamo melgio come fare non ripetere certi errori c'è grande attrazione
> ...


Ecco brava ..lascia stare ahah


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> allora potremmo anche concludere con "bella istituzione di merda"


non è certo colpa del "contratto" se poi le cose non vanno bene


----------



## patroclo (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Concordo !!
> 
> molto Bello qnd funziona tutto
> 
> ma è cosa rara e ha scadenza


In realtà io non lo credo, almeno in termini assoluti.

Diciamo che mi sto convincendo che dovrebbe essere a scadenza e rinnovabile ... giusto per fare un paragone immobiliare non un acquisto ma un affitto (4+4....)


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco brava ..lascia stare ahah


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> In realtà io non lo credo, almeno in termini assoluti.
> 
> Diciamo che mi sto convincendo che dovrebbe essere a scadenza e rinnovabile ... giusto per fare un paragone immobiliare non un acquisto ma un affitto (4+4....)


 Si 
Uno forse si impegnerebbe anche di più


----------



## Pazzesco (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora se ci dorme sta comunicando un bisogno di vicinanza che è oltre il rapporto amichevole di fratellanza.
> Cosa sta comunicando forse non lo sa nemmeno lei.
> Pazzesco potrebbe raccontarci in quali termini ne hanno parlato.


Lei dorme con me perché sa che mi dà una serenità infinita e mi vuole bene come non ha mai voluto bene a nessun altro
Io dormo con lei perché mi dà un piacere sconfinato e perché ho la presunzione che abbia bisogno di sentirsi amata, dopo tanti problemi (ha avuto un grave lutto, più di qualche delusione con i figli, problemi al lavoro, ...)

Il capitolo sesso è stato altalenante. 
Lato mio l'ho sempre ritenuto soddisfacente mentre lei mi ha detto (dovrei dire rinfacciato) che, a partire da qualche anno dopo il 4 figlio, pur raggiungendo l'orgasmo, avrebbe preferito un rapporto meno 'acrobatico' (sua definizione) e più basato su un'intimità complice, quasi adolescenziale.
Questa cosa me la diceva anche ai tempi, ma io, ottusamente appagato io stesso ed appagato dai suoi amplessi, ho sistematicamente e colpevolmente sottovalutato il messaggio.
Ha definito il sesso con l'amante fallimentare, ed ha cercato accuratamente di evitarlo (il sesso) anche dopo la separazione.

Dice che da anni proprio non le interessa, non ha lo stimolo e desiderio. Se prima si masturbava, non lo fa da tantissimo, anni, e da molti mesi non ha rapporti.

Ce lo siamo detti: potrebbe arrivare Mister X a riaccendere il suo desiderio? Certo che potrebbe. A suo dire non lo sta neppur minimamente cercando. Anzi, ancora molto piacente, evita contatti e proposte.
Potrei essere io Mister X? Lei non lo esclude, cerca il mio contatto fisico, con abbracci, carezze, massaggi, ma senza varcare la soglia dell'intimità.


----------



## Pazzesco (8 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Allora ero ot anche se nella situazione di pazzesco c’è di peggio che dividere il letto


scusa sono lento a capire, quando coinvolto emotivamente, me la spieghi?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> scusa sono lento a capire, quando coinvolto emotivamente, me la spieghi?


Che trovo che il problema non sia dividere il letto ma il suo “non rispetto” verso quello che tu provi
Il dirti che puoi andare con altre mi conferma ancora di più che probabilmente gli servi adesso ma che i sentimenti di un tempo non ci sono più 
Se amo qualcuno non gli dico vai pure con altre perché il sesso non mi interessa. Cerco di capire perché non ti desidero più e appunto amandoti cerco con te una soluzione


----------



## Pazzesco (8 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che trovo che il problema non sia dividere il letto ma il suo “non rispetto” verso quello che tu provi
> Il dirti che puoi andare con altre mi conferma ancora di più che probabilmente gli servi adesso ma che i sentimenti di un tempo non ci sono più
> Se amo qualcuno non gli dico vai pure con altre perché il sesso non mi interessa. Cerco di capire perché non ti desidero più e appunto amandoti cerco con te una soluzione


Spesso ho letto nelle risposte 'tener per le palle', stato di dipendenza e rapporti di forza, ma non c'è sia da parte sua un approfittarsi della situazione. Ha una casa, mezzi economici adeguati, amici e amiche a profusione, e purtroppo dozzine di altri uomini che fanno di tutto per portarla a letto.

Lato suo è amore? No: sta bene con me e le fa piacere farmi star bene, con il limite detto. Lei stessa dice che prova un affetto grandissimo, le manco se non ci sono e mi chiama e cerca quando siamo lontani da un po'. Sono la prima persona che desidera se succede qualcosa di bello o di brutto.
Se io trovassi un'altra di cui mi innamorassi, ricambiato, a 360 gradi sarebbe contenta

Le volte che se ne parla pensa che potrebbe innamorarsi nuovamente? Si potrebbe.

Dopo che ci siamo lasciati ha fatto mesi di terapia, forse con la persona sbagliata, o forse non era il momento o il suo stato  quello giusto, ma non ne ha tratto il minimo beneficio. Ora le dico che potremmo farlo insieme o solo la accompagno ma non ne vuole sapere.

Lato mio? Penso comunque di aver bisogno di un aiuto, paradossalmente più ora che 5 anni fa perché mi rendo conto di non esserne fuori.


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Spesso ho letto nelle risposte 'tener per le palle', stato di dipendenza e rapporti di forza, ma non c'è sia da parte sua un approfittarsi della situazione. Ha una casa, mezzi economici adeguati, amici e amiche a profusione, e purtroppo dozzine di altri uomini che fanno di tutto per portarla a letto.
> 
> Lato suo è amore? No: sta bene con me e le fa piacere farmi star bene, con il limite detto. Lei stessa dice che prova un affetto grandissimo, le manco se non ci sono e mi chiama e cerca quando siamo lontani da un po'. Sono la prima persona che desidera se succede qualcosa di bello o di brutto.
> Se io trovassi un'altra di cui mi innamorassi, ricambiato, a 360 gradi sarebbe contenta
> ...


Sarebbe contenta x te se ti innamorassi?

Si ti tiene  x le palle tu sei dipendente e ci sei dentro fino al midollo e non potresti innamorarti di altre
Non c entra essere autosufficienti economicamente lei non ha un autosuff affettiva e ti le colmi quel vuoto !!

Che lo faccia senza saperlo o che ..sa che così ti tiene legato
Ha bisogno di te come un fratello
Come un figlio
Quindi tanto

io scapperei a gambe levate
Perché si vede che nn stai bene così altrimenti non staresti qui


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ho vissuto per anni con una donna che dopo avermi spremuto le palle all'infinito per figliare, non è una metafora, non mi ha più desiderato, eppure abbiamo continuato ad avere i nostri rapporti mensili.
> Rapporti pessimi in cui lei si "sacrificava" per tenermi buonino ed io che non capivo cosa stesse succedendo visto che secondo lei la responsabilità di tutto era di mille altre cose (casa, figli, lavoro, soldi,...) che nulla avevano a che fare con noi come coppia in senso stretto.
> E sia chiaro che l'iniziativa, dopo che mi ero ampliamente fracassato le palle di provarci anche se continuavo a desiderarla, partiva da lei ... ma il suo desiderio si esauriva in non più di due minuti.
> 
> ...


Ma cosa c’entra il principio con il caso particolare?
Lei SCEGLIEVA di “sacrificarsi”. Tu soffrivi e anche lei.
Tra l’altro se non riconosci che lei ti voleva bene e cercava di fare quello di cui si sta parlando per te, non finirà il tuo rancore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Boh
> 
> non ho nessun amica che forma con ex marito anche chi in ottimi rapporti
> 
> ...


Si difatti, la scelta è di lui. 
Se lui accetta la friendzone non ci sono problemi


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma può anche essere stato piacevole, finché non ha provato qualcosa di diverso.
> Viviamo in una cultura che esalta l’amore e l’amore passionale al punto che può apparire esagerato a chi non l’ha mai provato.
> Ma i sentimenti e la passione non nascono a comando o per volontà.
> Chi non ha mai provato un certo tipo di trasporto, trova persino stucchevole ciò che altri raccontano o ciò che viene narrato in libri o film.
> Poi può capitare di essere presi dalla attrazione o sentimento in modo travolgente e comprendere che ciò che si provava prima era diverso. Oppure, sul piano sessuale, rendersi conto che era un sesso che non vogliamo più.


Non condivido, lei lo ha tradito per poi riavvicinarsi in modo direi morboso dal punto di vista affettivo. 
Lei per essere serena ha bisogno di lui. 
Questo accettare che lui abbia relazioni sessuale con altre vuol dire che alla fine non ha mai avuto un grande attaccamento sul quel piano


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non condivido, lei lo ha tradito per poi riavvicinarsi in modo direi morboso dal punto di vista affettivo.
> Lei per essere serena ha bisogno di lui.
> Questo accettare che lui abbia relazioni sessuale con altre vuol dire che alla fine non ha mai avuto un grande attaccamento sul quel piano


Non lo vedo in contrapposizione, semmai mi pare una integrazione


----------



## ipazia (8 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Lei dorme con me perché sa che mi dà una serenità infinita e mi vuole bene come non ha mai voluto bene a nessun altro
> Io dormo con lei perché mi dà un piacere sconfinato e perché ho la presunzione che abbia bisogno di sentirsi amata, dopo tanti problemi (ha avuto un grave lutto, più di qualche delusione con i figli, problemi al lavoro, ...)
> 
> Il capitolo sesso è stato altalenante.
> ...


Il desiderio per l'altro è il riflesso del desiderio per sè.
L'altro è uno specchio, che può amplificare, frammentare, distorcere.

L'altro è un indicatore.

Arrivasse mister X non sarebbe il sesso a renderlo mister, ma lo specchiamento di lei in lui che lo renderebbe mister x.

Il fatto che non si masturbi parla e parecchio della relazione con se stessa.
E della comunicazione con se stessa. Con il suo corpo. Con il piacere. Con ciò che si concede e con ciò che non si concede. 

In terapia ci dovrebbe andare non perchè non scopa.
Ma per le immagini di sè, che forse nemmeno raggiunge, ha in testa.

D'altro canto, avvicinarsi a quelle immagini fa anche una paura fottuta.

La scelta è se aver paura di aver paura o semplicemente aver paura e camminarci dentro.

Di sicuro, descrivi una situazione in cui il sesso non è un problema.
E' un indicatore di altro.


----------



## patroclo (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra il principio con il caso particolare?
> Lei SCEGLIEVA di “sacrificarsi”. Tu soffrivi e anche lei.
> Tra l’altro se non riconosci che lei ti voleva bene e cercava di fare quello di cui si sta parlando per te, non finirà il tuo rancore.


Quello che non capisci è che il mio è un esempio e molti altri utenti hanno riportato più o meno le stesse parole e quindi forse non è il caso di partire in tromba come fai di solito.

Ma lo so che mi voleva bene... ma è un modo di merda di volere bene. Il mio rancore verso di lei è finito da anni, sicuramente da quando è caduto l'amore e il desiderio, ma se permetti il fastidio verso certe situazioni rimane, altrimenti sarei tentato di ricascare in dinamiche simili.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo vedo in contrapposizione, semmai mi pare una integrazione


Si integri con uno che attizza di più


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Quello che non capisci è che il mio è un esempio e molti altri utenti hanno riportato più o meno le stesse parole e quindi forse non è il caso di partire in tromba come fai di solito.
> 
> Ma lo so che mi voleva bene... ma è un modo di merda di volere bene. Il mio rancore verso di lei è finito da anni, sicuramente da quando è caduto l'amore e il desiderio, ma se permetti* il fastidio verso certe situazioni rimane, altrimenti sarei tentato di ricascare* in dinamiche simili.


Ho capito


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si integri con uno che attizza di più


Quello che hai scritto tu, mi pare che integri quello che ho scritto io. Non intendevo nella loro vita.


----------



## Pazzesco (8 Febbraio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il desiderio per l'altro è il riflesso del desiderio per sè.
> L'altro è uno specchio, che può amplificare, frammentare, distorcere.
> 
> L'altro è un indicatore.
> ...


Sono da molto tempo convinto che sia una necessità. Anche alcune delle sue amiche fanno sedute e la spingono a provare, ma non c'è verso


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Sono da molto tempo convinto che sia una necessità. Anche alcune delle sue amiche fanno sedute e la spingono a provare, ma non c'è verso


Tu sei ancora innamorato vero ?

Pazzesco  perché verte persone  hanno un potere su aktre che nn ha una spiegazione logica

ho amiche messe come te pronte a supportare sopportare io sarò fatta male reggo reggo poi mi passa del tutto

avrò una buona dose di egoismo sana credo

non potrei mai stare dentro certe situazioni invece vedi persone anche a me tanto care  che da anni si barcamenano in uan vita di cui si lamentano ma nn cambiano una virgola

e una cosa strana eh sembrano non amare se stesse o avere questa componente
cioè fossero serena poi usciamo a cena e vomitano tutto il loro malcontento am da anni le stesse identiche situazioni

anni eh
Manco L amante si fanno anche s e dicono eh maagri  lo avessi magari mi farebbe bene

poi tornano in stand by fino alla prossima  chiacchierata post enensima delusione 
Del tipo week   via si trombera ? No

serata senza figli e si è girato dall altra parte russando

addormentati abbracciato ci ho provato mi ha detto no non eil caso no non è il caso ??????

ma io ti defenestro !!

uno ha anche detto se scopi fuori io sono felice x te ma torna da me dopo

mah !?!?!?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Tu sei ancora innamorato vero ?
> 
> Pazzesco  perché verte persone  hanno un potere su aktre che nn ha una spiegazione logica
> 
> ...


L'immagine di sé e l’amore per se stessi viene sottovalutato nella vita sessuale e sentimentale.
Non parlo solo di chi accetta di rimanere in matrimoni di cui si lamenta, ma anche chi tradisce serialmente o rifiuta la possibilità di guardare altre persone o pone condizioni per considerarle.
Ma queste sono persone che nel profondo ritengono di non essere amabili, non credono alla possibilità di poter essere amate, anche quando ricevono mille prove o, all’opposto, persone che, alla ricerca di costanti conferme, non hanno mai passato periodi da sole, ma hanno cercato di essere sempre in coppia, per una sera o per mesi.
Anche lamentarsi con amici pazienti è un modo per essere rassicurate di avere un valore.


----------



## Pazzesco (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Tu sei ancora innamorato vero ?
> 
> Pazzesco  perché verte persone  hanno un potere su aktre che nn ha una spiegazione logica
> 
> ...


se guardo da fuori ora i miei atteggiamenti direi di si

ma non sono ANCORA innamorato, sono re-innamorato perché per anni ho fatto la mia vita senza preoccuparmi di come stesse o cosa facesse, che è totalmente incompatibile con l'esser ancora innamorato, sbaglio?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> se guardo da fuori ora i miei atteggiamenti direi di si
> 
> ma non sono ANCORA innamorato, sono re-innamorato perché per anni ho fatto la mia vita senza preoccuparmi di come stesse o cosa facesse, che è totalmente incompatibile con l'esser ancora innamorato, sbaglio?


Ci sono persone che, per quanto ci sia allontanati, mantengono lo stesso fascino per noi. Vero @bravagiulia75 ?
Sono moltissimi i film romantici  in cui ci si ri-innamora dell’ex del liceo e si ricomincia un nuovo rapporto. La rappresentazione ossessiva di ciò è Brooke di Beautiful. Ma anche Ross per Rachel in Friends. 
Credo che in buona misura esprima il desiderio di ritrovare parti di sé. Intendo nelle fiction.
Nella realtà è più complicato.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che, per quanto ci sia allontanati, mantengono lo stesso fascino per noi. Vero @bravagiulia75 ?
> Sono moltissimi i film romantici  in cui ci si ri-innamora dell’ex del liceo e si ricomincia un nuovo rapporto. La rappresentazione ossessiva di ciò è Brooke di Beautiful. Ma anche Ross per Rachel in Friends.
> Credo che in buona misura esprima il desiderio di ritrovare parti di sé. Intendo nelle fiction.
> Nella realtà è più complicato.



Siii siii siii e ancora si.. 
Solo a pensarci mi spunta un sorriso...
E lui lo sa..
Ogni tanto cerco un riavvicinamento...
Ma è peggio di un anguilla...sempre educato ma anguilla...


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che, per quanto ci sia allontanati, mantengono lo stesso fascino per noi. Vero @bravagiulia75 ?
> Sono moltissimi i film romantici  in cui ci si ri-innamora dell’ex del liceo e si ricomincia un nuovo rapporto. La rappresentazione ossessiva di ciò è Brooke di Beautiful. Ma anche Ross per Rachel in Friends.
> Credo che in buona misura esprima il desiderio di ritrovare parti di sé. Intendo nelle fiction.
> Nella realtà è più complicato.



 Io sono stata contattata dal mio primo amore su Facebook 

mi ha fatto piacerebbe e stat  una bella storia lui molto tenero
Ci siamo sentiti al telefono anche perché aveva bisogno di un parere nel mio settore lavorativo e visti per un caffè 

bon gli e partito L embolo
Mail con canzoni di quegli anni anche la na canzone di una volta 

ti avrei dovuta amare melgio ti sogno ancora e un emozione ogni volta pensarti

e sposato ha una figlia e un matrimonio che scricchiola ma sta in piedi come tanti

io ho avuto piacere  di vederlo ma non penserai mai e poi mai a un ritorno invec eluì mi ha fatto capire che si che insomma ... un giretto  magari
Non in qst termini eh 

sapeva che mi ero separata ma
Nn sapeva avessi un nuovo compagno 
Ora lo sa

eppure qualche mattina mi trovo messaggini di buongiorno con il sole buona  Giornata
Mi smebra di averti vista in corso ....eri tu ?
O eri tu sulle piste sabato mi pareva ...
Scuse forse 

Seocndo me fai un salto nel tempo indietro e ti smebra tutto così più bello che ti parte un po' la fregola  di evadere dalla routine 

peccato io sia già evasa e al seocndo giro e anche basta cosi


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Siii siii siii e ancora si..
> Solo a pensarci mi spunta un sorriso...
> E lui lo sa..
> Ogni tanto cerco un riavvicinamento...
> Ma è peggio di un anguilla...sempre educato ma anguilla...


Anguilla rende


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Siii siii siii e ancora si..
> Solo a pensarci mi spunta un sorriso...
> E lui lo sa..
> Ogni tanto cerco un riavvicinamento...
> Ma è peggio di un anguilla...sempre educato ma anguilla...


Ma se era finita o se, come nel tuo caso, non era stato il prescelto c‘era un perché o molti perché.
Resta il dubbio, anzi la consapevolezza, che, se avessimo agito diversamente, avremmo avuto una vita diversa.
La vita è “crudele“ è piena di scelte difficili (come dice Ursula alla Sirenetta, vero @Divì ?) e non si torna indietro.
Nonostante questo venga detto anche nelle fiabe, non ci vogliamo credere. 
Vorremmo sempre provare altre Sliding door, avere seconde o terze possibilità, ma anche avere la conferma di aver fatto quella giusta.
Per sentire, credere di non aver sbagliato, così come si mostrizza chi tradiamo, si può anche arrivare a idolatrare chi poi abbiamo obbligatoriamente scelto dopo la scoperta del tradimento.
Dovremmo forse riuscire ad accettare noi stessi e la vita che va come va, piena di errori e con relazioni così così, di cui noi dobbiamo avere cura, perché quelle abbiamo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io sono stata contattata dal mio primo amore su Facebook
> 
> mi ha fatto piacerebbe e stat  una bella storia lui molto tenero
> Ci siamo sentiti al telefono anche perché aveva bisogno di un parere nel mio settore lavorativo e visti per un caffè
> ...


Tu stai vivendo la seconda possibilità. Lui no.


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se era finita o se, come nel tuo caso, non era stato il prescelto c‘era un perché o molti perché.
> Resta il dubbio, anzi la consapevolezza, che, se avessimo agito diversamente, avremmo avuto una vita diversa.
> La vita è “crudele“ è piena di scelte difficili (come dice Ursula alla Sirenetta, vero @Divì ?) e non si torna indietro.
> Nonostante questo venga detto anche nelle fiabe, non ci vogliamo credere.
> ...


 Madonna magari avessi n aktra  possibilità tornerei a quella sera che mi sono seduta a fianco al mio ex marito 

però non avrei avuto i tre miei amori
Ne avrei avuto altri che ne so 

l altro gg abbaimo fatto un colloqui via Skype con nostro   figlio in Canada lui L ex era così abbronzato che mi pareva Carlo conti biondo
Tutto fighetto mille braccialetti 

una faccia da culo
Mi sono chiesta ma come cazzò ho fatto non c entriamo  nulla io e lui 

eppurecinsono stata 16 anni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovremmo forse riuscire ad accettare noi stessi e la vita che va come va, piena di errori e con relazioni così così, di cui noi dobbiamo avere cura, perché quelle abbiamo.


Guarda che ormai sono a buon punto!
Sono migliorata tantissimo...
Ma ci sono persone che resteranno per sempre nel mio cuore...
E anche io  sono rimasta in loro...non dico nel cuore ma ...ogni tanto magari un pensiero lo fanno!...
Dovrei fare un sondaggio


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu stai vivendo la seconda possibilità. Lui no.


ne ha avute .. non è un seriale ma manco un santo
Dice che non si è anti del tutto innamorato 

cazzate credo


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> l altro gg abbaimo fatto un colloqui via Skype con nostro   figlio in Canada lui L ex era così abbronzato che mi pareva Carlo Conti biondo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda che ormai sono a buon punto!
> Sono migliorata tantissimo...
> Ma ci sono persone che resteranno per sempre nel mio cuore...
> E anche io  sono rimasta in loro...non dico nel cuore ma ...ogni tanto magari un pensiero lo fanno!...
> Dovrei fare un sondaggio


Vedi?
Hai il bisogno di pensare di essere sempre amabile per lui e altri.
Non critico eh. Lo preciso perché intanto non giudico e poi sono cose che ho provato e provo.
Però, di fronte alla constatazione che “è una anguilla“, senza la necessità di capire le sue motivazioni, puoi evitare di reiterare e di ....diabolicamente perseverare. Anche perché il dubbio che tu sia per lui un esercizio di potere, a me verrebbe e non mi piacerebbe.


----------



## Vera (8 Febbraio 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> In realtà io non lo credo, almeno in termini assoluti.
> 
> Diciamo che mi sto convincendo che dovrebbe essere a scadenza e rinnovabile ... giusto per fare un paragone immobiliare non un acquisto ma un affitto (4+4....)


L'ho sempre pensato anch'io.


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2022)

Scusate, ho letto un pò a spizzichi e bocconi la discussione, però a me sembra che sia stata, in parte almeno, rovesciata una prospettiva mica da poco  

@Pazzesco aveva chiuso con la sua ex moglie anni fa. Chiuso nel senso che le loro vite si sono comunque divise. Poi potrà restare l'affetto, comunque una certa stima, i bei ricordi del vissuto insieme, eccetera eccetera....
Ma resta che la loro vita insieme aveva avuto una FINE.
Ora lei si è, per così dire, "riproposta", e nel riproporsi ha in ogni caso ESCLUSO che tra loro possa esserci del sesso.
A questo punto, anziché pensare a LEI (che dovrebbe "sforzarsi", o dare di più, o che non gli vuole abbastanza bene eccetera), non sarebbe più opportuno vedere PERCHE' lui, accetta una simile riproposizione? Perché c'è poco da "lavorare" su di lei. Mi sembra sia stata abbastanza chiara, e a lei sta bene così.
Io capisco lo sforzo (e la richiesta/ricerca di un aiuto, anche terapeutico) in quelle coppie dove per vari motivi (quasi sempre legati comunque alla comunicazione) si è perso l'interesse verso l'altro. Ma si tratta di OVVIARE a una separazione, o ad altre soluzioni.

In questo caso c'è una coppia che si è ricostituita (o almeno c'è lei che ha riproposto un ricongiungimento), e lui che - anziché domandarsi cosa potrebbe fare lei "di più" - dovrebbe domandarsi chi e cosa glielo fa fare, e in caso di risposta comunque positiva (verso il ricongiungimento) non è che possa mettersi poi a recriminare un granché. Voglio dire: bene ha fatto a chiederle se intendesse rivolgersi a uno specialista. La risposta è stata negativa. Cosa osta a dirle che va bene l'affetto, va bene l'amicizia, ma una persona convivente "in bianco" non la si SCEGLIE più?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Hai il bisogno di pensare di essere sempre amabile per lui e altri.
> Non critico eh. Lo preciso perché intanto non giudico e poi sono cose che ho provato e provo.
> Però, di fronte alla constatazione che “è una anguilla“, senza la necessità di capire le sue motivazioni, puoi evitare di reiterare e di ....diabolicamente perseverare. Anche perché il dubbio che tu sia per lui un esercizio di potere, a me verrebbe e non mi piacerebbe.


No... è solo avere un ricordo ..
Un pensiero...
Non ho più pretese...


----------



## omicron (8 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda che ormai sono a buon punto!
> Sono migliorata tantissimo...
> Ma ci sono persone che resteranno per sempre nel mio cuore...
> E anche io  sono rimasta in loro...non dico nel cuore ma ...ogni tanto magari un pensiero lo fanno!...
> Dovrei fare un sondaggio


Pure io ho persone che sono rimaste nel cuore e io nel loro
Ma loro a casa sua e io a casa mia… a volte magari me lo sono pure chiesta il “come sarebbe stato” ma se non è stato un motivo ci sarà. No?
Poi se ti richiamano per un caffè… sotto sotto qualcosa sperano sempre, lo so bene, ma se mi interessasse sarei io a proporre


----------



## bravagiulia75 (8 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Pure io ho persone che sono rimaste nel cuore e io nel loro
> Ma loro a casa sua e io a casa mia… a volte magari me lo sono pure chiesta il “come sarebbe stato” ma se non è stato un motivo ci sarà. No?
> Poi se ti richiamano per un caffè… sotto sotto qualcosa sperano sempre, lo so bene, ma se mi interessasse sarei io a proporre


Ma il se fosse stato...non rientra nel mio ragionamento...
Se fosse stato sarebbe stato...
Ma resta il..resto...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scusate, ho letto un pò a spizzichi e bocconi la discussione, però a me sembra che sia stata, in parte almeno, rovesciata una prospettiva mica da poco
> 
> @Pazzesco aveva chiuso con la sua ex moglie anni fa. Chiuso nel senso che le loro vite si sono comunque divise. Poi potrà restare l'affetto, comunque una certa stima, i bei ricordi del vissuto insieme, eccetera eccetera....
> Ma resta che la loro vita insieme aveva avuto una FINE.
> ...


Il fatto che la sta scegliendo?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Madonna magari avessi n aktra  possibilità tornerei a quella sera che mi sono seduta a fianco al mio ex marito
> 
> però non avrei avuto i tre miei amori
> Ne avrei avuto altri che ne so
> ...











						Peggy Sue si è sposata - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org
				



L'hai visto?
Se no, guardalo.
Poi fai sapere almeno a me e @Divì  se ti è piaciuto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Lei dorme con me perché sa che mi dà una serenità infinita e mi vuole bene come non ha mai voluto bene a nessun altro
> Io dormo con lei perché mi dà un piacere sconfinato e perché ho la presunzione che abbia bisogno di sentirsi amata, dopo tanti problemi (ha avuto un grave lutto, più di qualche delusione con i figli, problemi al lavoro, ...)
> 
> Il capitolo sesso è stato altalenante.
> ...


quindi in questi ultimi 5 anni non ha avuto più alcuna relazione lei?


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Peggy Sue si è sposata - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un salutino  per divi mi raccomando


----------



## abebis (8 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> No.
> *Ho una visione romantica/passionale/istintiva/animale del desiderio.*
> O ce l’hai, o non ce l’hai.
> Non te lo puoi dare.
> ...


Io non condivido questa visione: non che dica che non c'è o non ci deve essere essere, ma per me è solo la base di partenza, quella che ti fa scegliere una persona; dopo questo, il desiderio resta un'espressione puramente dell'intelletto.
Altrimenti è destinato inevitabilmente a spegnersi nel giro di pochi mesi e saremmo costretti a cambiare partner ogni pochissimi anni; penso che il fatto che molte coppie si ammoscino sia proprio dovuto ad una visione di questo tipo del desiderio, che è senz'altro molto diffusa.

La parte "istintiva", direi più "ormonale", può intervenire a livello fisiologico, favorendo o inibendo l'espressione del desiderio (penso per esempio alla capacità di reazione nell'erezione per il maschio e alla lubrificazione nella femmina), ma il desiderio nasce nella mente, nella considerazione e nello sguardo che si ha sull'altro.
E anche, forse soprattutto, su se stesso: molte persone non riescono ad accendere il proprio desiderio nel "noto" e ciò toglie loro ogni tensione erotica verso il conosciuto. Queste persone hanno bisogno dell'"ignoto" per attivare il desiderio perché non sono in grado di attivare la propria fantasia senza uno stimolo esterno. E questo senza neanche considerare il grosso errore di dare per "conosciuto" l'altro, cosa non sbagliata bensì sbagliatissima, anche dopo anni di convivenza.

La "tensione erotica", invece, è sostanzialmente uno sguardo vivo e curioso sulla vita, qualcosa che uno ha dentro sé a prescindere dall'altro e che, in compagnia di un altro, mantiene vivo il desiderio.
Quando a chi, dopo anni di assopimento in una coppia, senti dire che "quell'altra persona l'ha ringiovanito", in realtà sta semplicemente dicendo che tramite quell'altra persona ha riacceso lo sguardo sulla vita che lui da solo non era in grado di tenere vivo. 

Insomma, per farla breve, direi che ci passa circa la stessa differenza che passa tra pornografia ed erotismo: l'una è una cosa molto animalesca, l'altra è una cosa principalmente intellettuale.
E intendiamoci: non è che io disprezzi la pornografia, anzi! Però è anche vero che, da sola, arriva velocemente a stancarti: alla fin fine, le tope son tutte uguali e quel che puoi fare è ben poca roba, in termini di varietà! 

Niente è più ripetitivo e monotono del sesso! Tempo un mese di convivenza con una donna e, in coppia, ha già imparato a memoria tutta la grammatica del sesso: se non riesci a trovare soddisfazione nella ripetitività sei destinato a spegnerti. 
E tenerti vivo lo puoi fare solo con il cervello, perché gli ormoni sempre quelli sono: non cambiano.

A me piace molto questa canzone






nella quale mi ritrovo molto come principio. In particolare nella strofa

_Il desiderio
è la cosa più importante
Che nasce misteriosamente
è il vago crescere di un turbamento
Che viene dall'istinto
è il primo impulso per conoscere e capire
è la radice di una pianta delicata
Che se sai coltivare
Ti tiene in vita_

riassume bene quanto penso: il desiderio nasce spontaneamente in modo abbastanza imponderabile, è ciò che ti dà il primo stimolo verso una persona, ma poi devi essere tu a coltivarlo nel lungo termine per non farlo appassire.


----------



## Divì (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se era finita o se, come nel tuo caso, non era stato il prescelto c‘era un perché o molti perché.
> Resta il dubbio, anzi la consapevolezza, che, se avessimo agito diversamente, avremmo avuto una vita diversa.
> La vita è “crudele“ è piena di scelte difficili (come dice Ursula alla Sirenetta, vero @Divì ?) e non si torna indietro.
> Nonostante questo venga detto anche nelle fiabe, non ci vogliamo credere.
> ...


Thread interessante. La vita è piena di scelte difficili, sì, sebbene cerchiamo di dimenticarcene nonostante ci venga sempre ricordato. 
Rifuggiamo proprio l'idea che non si possa ricominciare: come quando da bambini si diceva "ops, ho sbagliato, rifo!. 
Per questo ho sempre preferito Peggy Sue a Sliding doors


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Thread interessante. La vita è piena di scelte difficili, sì, sebbene cerchiamo di dimenticarcene nonostante ci venga sempre ricordato.
> Rifuggiamo proprio l'idea che non si possa ricominciare: come quando da bambini si diceva "ops, ho sbagliato, rifo!.
> Per questo ho sempre preferito Peggy Sue a Sliding doors


Non bisogna confondere accettazione della realtà con rassegnazione. La accettazione è attiva, è un punto di partenza, la rassegnazione è immobilismo mortifero. Ma il movimento è sempre mentale.


----------



## Lostris (8 Febbraio 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Io non condivido questa visione: non che dica che non c'è o non ci deve essere essere, ma per me è solo la base di partenza, quella che ti fa scegliere una persona; dopo questo, il desiderio resta un'espressione puramente dell'intelletto.
> Altrimenti è destinato inevitabilmente a spegnersi nel giro di pochi mesi e saremmo costretti a cambiare partner ogni pochissimi anni; penso che il fatto che molte coppie si ammoscino sia proprio dovuto ad una visione di questo tipo del desiderio, che è senz'altro molto diffusa.
> 
> La parte "istintiva", direi più "ormonale", può intervenire a livello fisiologico, favorendo o inibendo l'espressione del desiderio (penso per esempio alla capacità di reazione nell'erezione per il maschio e alla lubrificazione nella femmina), ma il desiderio nasce nella mente, nella considerazione e nello sguardo che si ha sull'altro.
> ...


Sono d’accordo con tutto, ma non lo trovo in contraddizione con il mio desiderio.

Quelle caratteristiche che ho citato riguardano l’essenza che il desiderio ha per me una volta nato.
in me non nasce desiderio se non c’è conoscenza, per dire (il 98% delle volte).
Si affaccia e cresce alimentato proprio da essa e dall’intimità.

Perché mai la parte passionale, istintiva e animale dovrebbe venir meno con il tempo?

Voglio dire, non è il tempo il nemico. E nemmeno l’intimità. 
Anzi. Per me son sempre stati amplificatori. 
Necessari all’avanzamento e all’evoluzione, motori in caso della sperimentazione e esplorazione. 
 Sempre assecondando il mio istinto, la passione.
Ma il mentale - nell’istinto - in me ed è sempre presente.

Poi magari è perché io sono una persona molto abitudinaria, la mia zona comfort è il conosciuto.

Ma anche se fosse il contrario, son convinta che i nemici del desiderio siano altri.


----------



## Divì (8 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo con tutto, ma non lo trovo in contraddizione con il mio desiderio.
> 
> Quelle caratteristiche che ho citato riguardano l’essenza che il desiderio ha per me una volta nato.
> in me non nasce desiderio se non c’è conoscenza, per dire (il 98% delle volte).
> ...


Mi riallaccio al tuo post (e precedenti) sul tema. Anche per me è sempre stato così. Ciò che uccide il mio desiderio (una volta nato) è la mancanza di desiderio nell'altro. Nel mio caso se il mio compagno si "impegna" peggio mi sento.

Poi c'è il caso di un desiderio che non nasce, ma è un altro discorso


----------



## Divì (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non bisogna confondere accettazione della realtà con rassegnazione. La accettazione è attiva, è un punto di partenza, la rassegnazione è immobilismo mortifero. Ma il movimento è sempre mentale.


Diciamo che si può ricominciare, ma mai da principio


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non bisogna confondere accettazione della realtà con rassegnazione. La accettazione è attiva, è un punto di partenza, la rassegnazione è immobilismo mortifero. Ma il movimento è sempre mentale.


buoni propositi ma nella realta è un altra cosa , forse per i giovani ma , nel mio caso è rassegnazione


----------



## Divì (8 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> buoni propositi ma nella realta è un altra cosa , forse per i giovani ma , nel mio caso è rassegnazione


La vita presenta sempre nuove opportunità, basta moderarsi nelle aspettative


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> La vita presenta sempre nuove opportunità, basta moderarsi nelle aspettative


più moderato di me andò o trovi, Tutto bene su da voi?


----------



## Divì (8 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> più moderato di me andò o trovi, Tutto bene su da voi?


Si, stiamo bene, che di questi tempi è già molto


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> più moderato di me andò o trovi, Tutto bene su da voi?


 Sei in buona salute, tua moglie pure. Girate il mondo. Non so perché mai dovresti lamentarti


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei in buona salute, tua moglie pure. Girate il mondo. Non so perché mai dovresti lamentarti


dai se hai visto le mie risposte non mi lamento  , si parlava di quello ma le ragazze non vogliono capire sono piene di bei propositi poi quando ci sarà da capire se anche loro hanno o avranno i problemi , certo ragionano con i loro anni di vita poi in seguito  avranno altre verità  .
Come dice il proverbio: diamo tempo al tempo


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai se hai visto le mie risposte non mi lamento  , si parlava di quello ma le ragazze non vogliono capire sono piene di bei propositi poi quando ci sarà da capire se anche loro hanno o avranno i problemi , certo ragionano con i loro anni di vita poi in seguito  avranno altre verità  .
> Come dice il proverbio: diamo tempo al tempo


Ma olo io ho amici dio mia mamam che ancora lo fanno e hanno 70/76 anni
speriamo di no finite cosk e se dovesse capitare farò qualcosa x provare ad evitarlo

magari tua moglie fa parte di quelle che non le interessapiù io ho amiche già adesso messe così e anche carattere o magari ha l amante


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai se hai visto le mie risposte non mi lamento  , si parlava di quello ma le ragazze non vogliono capire sono piene di bei propositi poi quando ci sarà da capire se anche loro hanno o avranno i problemi , certo ragionano con i loro anni di vita poi in seguito  avranno altre verità  .
> Come dice il proverbio: diamo tempo al tempo


Io parlo per quello che vedo intorno a me e per come sono. E intorno a me la gente non smette di fare sesso per la menopausa. 
So che se avessi problemi cercherei di risolverli per me è per amore di chi sta con me 
Poi ci si può rassegnare alla tua età ma tu ti sei rassegnato troppo presto


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei in buona salute, tua moglie pure. Girate il mondo. Non so perché mai dovresti lamentarti


Forse ora no, prima ne avrebbe avuto il motivo


----------



## Lara3 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> No Eagle sono passati anni.
> Io ho scoperto nel 2105 il tradimento dopo che era finita


Il tempo non aggiusta le cose dopo un tradimento, semmai le peggiora. Secondo la mia umile esperienza.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Spesso ho letto nelle risposte 'tener per le palle', stato di dipendenza e rapporti di forza, ma non c'è sia da parte sua un approfittarsi della situazione. Ha una casa, mezzi economici adeguati, amici e amiche a profusione, e purtroppo dozzine di altri uomini che fanno di tutto per portarla a letto.
> 
> Lato suo è amore? No: sta bene con me e le fa piacere farmi star bene, con il limite detto. Lei stessa dice che prova un affetto grandissimo, le manco se non ci sono e mi chiama e cerca quando siamo lontani da un po'. Sono la prima persona che desidera se succede qualcosa di bello o di brutto.
> Se io trovassi un'altra di cui mi innamorassi, ricambiato, a 360 gradi sarebbe contenta
> ...


La risposta l’hai avuta da lei: il rapporto con l’amante era fallimentare. Quindi è tornata nel porto sicuro. Se la relazione con l’amante fosse stata ottima, sarebbe rimasto spazio per te ?
Benedetto opportunismo …


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse ora no, prima ne avrebbe avuto il motivo


Carissime Nocciola e Carola per favore non prendetela come un augurio che vi possa capitare la stessa cosa capitata alla nostra coppia , perché lo ripeto non è così per tutti , ne sono anzi convinto che a voi non capiterà .
L'ho detto all',inizio .....non per tutti e non lo specifica neanche la dottrina medica quindi ripeto tranquille .
Nel mio caso è avvenuto che ci posso fare ,avete detto o scritto che se lo impongo è violenza ,bene  che faccio? 
Me ne vado ?No 
Lo accetto? No .
Sapete se si sta bene nella coppia e uno prende una posizione univoca ,o l'accetti o ti...........
Passo e chiudo.......sperem


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Carissime Nocciola e Carola per favore non prendetela come un augurio che vi possa capitare la stessa cosa capitata alla nostra coppia , perché lo ripeto non è così per tutti , ne sono anzi convinto che a voi non capiterà .
> L'ho detto all',inizio .....non per tutti e non lo specifica neanche la dottrina medica quindi ripeto tranquille .
> Nel mio caso è avvenuto che ci posso fare ,avete detto o scritto che se lo impongo è violenza ,bene  che faccio?
> Me ne vado ?No
> ...


Infatti secondo me sei stato bravo 
Rispondevo a @Brunetta che chiedeva di cosa ti dovresti lamentare.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La risposta l’hai avuta da lei: il rapporto con l’amante era fallimentare. Quindi è tornata nel porto sicuro. Se la relazione con l’amante fosse stata ottima, sarebbe rimasto spazio per te ?
> Benedetto opportunismo …


Invece io penso proprio che non sia stato fallimentare,  con l'amante.
Anzi, deve esserle piaciuto davvero tanto.
Poi l'amante l'ha mollata e lei, disperata, è tornata per chiedere conforto al marito.
Da quello che descrive,  lei si strugge ancora per lui.
Sta di fatto che la sofferenza di entrambi è così forte da dargli la convenienza ad accettare il tutto.
Rimarranno insieme,  questi dolori li hanno resi simbiotici. Poi cominciano ad invecchiare e sotto tanti aspetti è un bene. 
Se lei poi facesse un minimo a letto per lui...


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Invece io penso proprio che non sia stato fallimentare,  con l'amante.
> Anzi, deve esserle piaciuto davvero tanto.
> Poi l'amante l'ha mollata e lei, disperata, è tornata per chiedere conforto al marito.
> Da quello che descrive,  lei si strugge ancora per lui.
> ...


Dai che sono d'accordissimo sul l'amante. 
Non poteva dire altro se voleva riavvicinarsi all'ex marito.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dai che sono d'accordissimo sul l'amante.
> Non poteva dire altro se voleva riavvicinarsi all'ex marito.


Beh, certo.
A lui deve bastare che sia finita.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Invece io penso proprio che non sia stato fallimentare,  con l'amante.
> Anzi, deve esserle piaciuto davvero tanto.
> Poi l'amante l'ha mollata e lei, disperata, è tornata per chiedere conforto al marito.
> Da quello che descrive,  lei si strugge ancora per lui.
> ...


Veramente l’amante lo aveva mollato lei.
Quindi la premessa inficia un po’ il ragionamento.
Sono stati anni distanti in cui entrambi hanno avuto relazioni. Hanno entrambi autonomia economica.
Mi sembra naturale che la persona con cui abbiamo condiviso decenni e figli sia la persona con cui più  ci sentiamo a nostro agio, senza necessità di “metterci da gara” perché è la persona che per anni ci ha visto e accettato con la febbre, mentre vomitavamo e ...con i capelli bagnati 
Tutto questo  rende automaticamente opportunista la relazione?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente l’amante lo aveva mollato lei.
> Quindi la premessa inficia un po’ il ragionamento.
> Sono stati anni distanti in cui entrambi hanno avuto relazioni. Hanno entrambi autonomia economica.
> Mi sembra naturale che la persona con cui abbiamo condiviso decenni e figli sia la persona con cui più  ci sentiamo a nostro agio, senza necessità di “metterci da gara” perché è la persona che per anni ci ha visto e accettato con la febbre, mentre vomitavamo e ...con i capelli bagnati
> Tutto questo  rende automaticamente opportunista la relazione?


Bisogna capire chi ha mollato chi e se davvero era finita.
Ormai importa poco.
Non so se sia "opportunista", ma non trovo sbagliato questo fatto che si diano conforto a vicenda. 
Indica un legame profondo,  che va al di là dell'amore (che spesso passa).
Sulla storia del sesso: è stupro se lui la costringe, con violenza fisica o psicologica.
Non mi sembra che lui stia facendo questo.
Semplicemente chiede.
Tra l'altro è un dovere coniugale.


----------



## Carola (9 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Carissime Nocciola e Carola per favore non prendetela come un augurio che vi possa capitare la stessa cosa capitata alla nostra coppia , perché lo ripeto non è così per tutti , ne sono anzi convinto che a voi non capiterà .
> L'ho detto all',inizio .....non per tutti e non lo specifica neanche la dottrina medica quindi ripeto tranquille .
> Nel mio caso è avvenuto che ci posso fare ,avete detto o scritto che se lo impongo è violenza ,bene  che faccio?
> Me ne vado ?No
> ...


 Ma ho capito olo 

fai bene a goderti cosa hai !!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Bisogna capire chi ha mollato chi e se davvero era finita.
> Ormai importa poco.
> Non so se sia "opportunista", ma non trovo sbagliato questo fatto che si diano conforto a vicenda.
> Indica un legame profondo,  che va al di là dell'amore (che spesso passa).
> ...


Non ricordo se sono divorziati.
Si sono ritrovati dopo ANNI, a parte i contatti doverosi per i figli.
Il dovere coniugale è di altri tempi.
Se lei dice “dovresti trovare altrove”, significa che si sente nella posizione di “concedere”, quindi ritiene, come lui, che si sia ricostituita una coppia, nella quale lei non prevede il sesso, perché non lo prevede per se stessa.
Io mi domando che percorso personale, sessuale e sentimentale abbia compiuto per sentirsi così.
Leggo anche che lei rifiuta di incontrare un terapeuta.
Mi fa pensare due possibilità principali: o che abbia subìto un trauma, a cui attribuisce la causa del suo stato attuale, di cui non vuole parlare oppure ha già fatto una terapia che non ha avuto successo.
Poi esiste la possibilità che sia una stronza opportunista senza empatia, che si diverte crudelmente a esercitare potere, con cui però Pazzesco ha trascorso decenni, ha fatto figli e ora passa piacevolmente il proprio tempo.
Chiedo a @Pazzesco se è certo di conoscere tutto ciò che è successo mentre non si frequentavano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Beh, certo.
> A lui deve bastare che sia finita.


finita a parole, nella testa non si è poi così certi


----------



## ipazia (9 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Sono da molto tempo convinto che sia una necessità. Anche alcune delle sue amiche fanno sedute e la spingono a provare, ma non c'è verso


Se lei non sente il bisogno (a prescindere dal perchè) lei non ne sente il bisogno. 

Questo il fatto. 

Terapia non è andare dal dottore che ti fa la visita, prescrive visite specialistiche, diagnosi, e cura.

Terapia è decidere intenzionalmente di affidarsi ad una persona in campo neutro e spogliarsi. 
Per guardarsi. 

Senza intenzione non si fa terapia. 
Senza scelta non si fa terapia. 

Questo ha conseguenze. 
che coinvolgono il diretto interessato e chi gli sta accanto. (e no, non funziona far terapia per amore dell'altro). 

chi è accanto decide. 
Cosa è disposto a tollerare e cosa è oltre. 

Perchè non vai tu a farti un giro per capire come mai sei in questa situazione? 
Fuor da amore e affini. 

Lei le sue scelte le ha fatte. 
Te le ha comunicate. 

Queste sono. 

Star con lei sperando che un domani...mah...mi sembra una motivazione destinata alla delusione. (quel domani è nella tua testa, insieme avete solo l'oggi). 

Sta a te decidere come comportarti nei confronti di te stesso.


----------



## Pazzesco (9 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ricordo se sono divorziati.
> Si sono ritrovati dopo ANNI, a parte i contatti doverosi per i figli.
> Il dovere coniugale è di altri tempi.
> Se lei dice “dovresti trovare altrove”, significa che si sente nella posizione di “concedere”, quindi ritiene, come lui, che si sia ricostituita una coppia, nella quale lei non prevede il sesso, perché non lo prevede per se stessa.
> ...


Non le chiedo di rinvangare il passato per 1000 motivi
Questo quello che so per certo: l'altro aveva lasciato la moglie. Mia moglie dice di averlo lasciato per ritornare con la nostra famiglia.
L'altro è stato spostato in un'altra provincia perché aveva combinato casini sul lavoro.

No, non so cosa lei abbia fatto quando eravamo distanti perché non mi interessava e non mi interessa. Come non mi sono mai sentito di doverle raccontare cosa abbia fatto io.
Pare solo che l'altro non l'abbia mai più visto se non in una occasione pubblica nella quale si sono semplicemente salutati.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il dovere coniugale è di altri tempi.


Non è vero.
Di certo un giudice non può imporre il rapporto sessuale. Ma la mancata concessione è causa di addebito della separazione.


----------



## Pazzesco (9 Febbraio 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se lei non sente il bisogno (a prescindere dal perchè) lei non ne sente il bisogno.
> 
> Questo il fatto.
> 
> ...



@ipazia fino a poco tempo fa ero certo di non aver bisogno di aiuto pensando di aver scavallato il casino. Forse era solo latente. 
Una pensata la sto facendo, grazie


----------



## Carola (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ma non può essere che non abbia più voglia punto

io marito della mia amica nn tromba da 4 anni con lei anche 5
Dice che e depresso 

però si fa le pugnette

lo ha beccato lei
Ha detto che le serve come sfogo ma nn ha più desiderio ne voglia 

io vorrei vederlo con un altra  nel letto eh
Devo dire che la mia amica e molto bacchettona anno fa lui si lamentava di questo suo essere così rigida 
No pompini no fantasia guai a dirle una porcata x gioco 
Anche a me dice che lei non gli ha mai fatto un pompino e lui non L ha mai leccata manco prima di smettere anche di scopare

boh


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma non può essere che non abbia più voglia punto
> 
> io marito della mia amica nn tromba da 4 anni con lei anche 5
> Dice che e depresso
> ...


Anni fa mia figlia mi sottopose un test di una rivista.
Tra le domande c’era, più o meno, questa “Nel rapporto sessuale cambiate posizione?” Mi venne spontaneo rispondere “Se si è vivi...”
Me ne ricordo ancora perché dopo mi era sembrata un test indiscreto. 
Probabilmente per alcune persone il sesso coinvolge molto poco.


----------



## bull63 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente l’amante lo aveva mollato lei.
> Quindi la premessa inficia un po’ il ragionamento.
> Sono stati anni distanti in cui entrambi hanno avuto relazioni. Hanno entrambi autonomia economica.
> Mi sembra naturale che la persona con cui abbiamo condiviso decenni e figli sia la persona con cui più  ci sentiamo a nostro agio, senza necessità di “metterci da gara” perché è la persona che per anni ci ha visto e accettato con la febbre, mentre vomitavamo e ...con i capelli bagnati
> Tutto questo  rende automaticamente opportunista la relazione?


E' la soluzione minimale, come riaccendere la cicca di sigaretta quando si rimane senza.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> E' la soluzione minimale, come riaccendere la cicca di sigaretta quando si rimane senza.


Dici che serve solo per non sentirsi soli?


----------



## Carola (9 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anni fa mia figlia mi sottopose un test di una rivista.
> Tra le domande c’era, più o meno, questa “Nel rapporto sessuale cambiate posizione?” Mi venne spontaneo rispondere “Se si è vivi...”
> Me ne ricordo ancora perché dopo mi era sembrata un test indiscreto.
> Probabilmente per alcune persone il sesso coinvolge molto poco.




Si credo sia così come dici


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma non può essere che non abbia più voglia punto
> 
> io marito della mia amica nn tromba da 4 anni con lei anche 5
> Dice che e depresso
> ...


Mi pare che siate molto intimi


----------



## Carola (9 Febbraio 2022)

Ma lui le dice ai 4 venti a cena L ha sempre presa in giro 
Ricordo uan volta che lui disse che all uomo piace un dito nel c...
E lei : ma se lo  mette lui ??... 
e lui mimo'la scena 
Da morire dal ridere 

lui x guarda porcate ma vede lei come sua mamma
Lei non ha mai visto un porno in vita sua 

comunque si lei racconta tanto ma pure lui


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2022)

sai che mi fai ricordare una mia amica posso dire più conoscente , che dopo la moret del marito si parlava di  sai cosa  e mi disse che lei faceva l'amore vestita e con la luce spenta , rimasi scioccato  e gli dissi se era sempre mi rispose si  avevano tre figlie .
Ha cambiato casa ora la vedo sempre che si diverte con amiche andando a ballare siamo amici e lei ha molte persone anche da varie parti d'italia , non so se ha qualcuno  e se si comporta ancora così.
Li conoscevo fin da ragazzi ma certe cose non le avevo ancora sentite quindi  non ci dobbiamo stupire  delle cose che ci vengono confidate.
<ce ne sarebbero tante di cose che so  ma lasciamo perde va.


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai che mi fai ricordare una mia amica posso dire più conoscente , che dopo la moret del marito si parlava di  sai cosa  e mi disse che lei faceva l'amore vestita e con la luce spenta , rimasi scioccato  e gli dissi se era sempre mi rispose si  avevano tre figlie .
> Ha cambiato casa ora la vedo sempre che si diverte con amiche andando a ballare siamo amici e lei ha molte persone anche da varie parti d'italia , non so se ha qualcuno  e se si comporta ancora così.
> Li conoscevo fin da ragazzi ma certe cose non le avevo ancora sentite quindi  non ci dobbiamo stupire  delle cose che ci vengono confidate.
> <ce ne sarebbero tante di cose che so  ma lasciamo perde va.


Anche mia nonna un giorno disse che lei non era mai andata a letto senza mutande
Al che una delle mie zie le rispose che evidentemente gliele toglieva il marito
Mia nonna ha avuto 9 figli


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma lui le dice ai 4 venti a cena L ha sempre presa in giro
> Ricordo uan volta che lui disse che all uomo piace un dito nel c...
> E lei : ma se lo  mette lui ??...
> e lui mimo'la scena
> ...


Però a uno così io non darei la mano.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche mia nonna un giorno disse che lei non era mai andata a letto senza mutande
> Al che una delle mie zie le rispose che evidentemente gliele toglieva il marito
> Mia nonna ha avuto 9 figli


E va beh ma una volta....non se ne parlava proprio di sesso...
Anche mia nonna diceva che non sapeva come aveva fatto ad avere 3 figli....

Sarà stato lo stesso spirito Santo di tua nonna


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E va beh ma una volta....non se ne parlava proprio di sesso...
> Anche mia nonna diceva che non sapeva come aveva fatto ad avere 3 figli....
> 
> Sarà stato lo stesso spirito Santo di tua nonna


Mi collocate le nonne nel tempo?


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi collocate le nonne nel tempo?


Mia nonna era del 1912, mio nonno del 1908
La prima figlia del 1932 l’ultimo (il nono figlio) del 1951
9 figli in 18 anni


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi collocate le nonne nel tempo?


Nata 1910...circa


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia nonna era del 1912, mio nonno del 1908
> La prima figlia del 1932 l’ultimo (il nono figlio) del 1951
> 9 figli in 18 anni


Grazie. Capisco.
Un tempo in cui i comportamenti erano molto vari e le donne prevalentemente sottomesse.


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie. Capisco.
> Un tempo in cui i comportamenti erano molto vari e le donne prevalentemente sottomesse.


No mia nonna non era sottomessa, lei era la regina della casa


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie. Capisco.
> Un tempo in cui i comportamenti erano molto vari e le donne prevalentemente sottomesse.


mia nonna materna era del 1 ma non era sottomessa , io conobbi anche nonnina  ma non ho mai saputo l'anno di nascita , sicuramente nell'ottocento


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi collocate le nonne nel tempo?


Tue coetanee, più o meno


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Febbraio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Tue coetanee, più o meno


Si ma cazzo io non ho l età di @ologramma..

Qua al nord...si figlia tardi...anche agli albori del secolo scorso


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ma cazzo io non ho l età di @ologramma..
> 
> Qua al nord...si figlia tardi...anche agli albori del secolo scorso


 difatti le nascite sono iniziate a calare con noi ma per voi bisognerà prenderli dall'estero , difatti quelli si che ne fanno di figli


----------



## Carola (9 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però a uno così io non darei la mano.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No mia nonna non era sottomessa, lei era la regina della casa


Intendevo sessualmente, perché di quello parlavi.


----------



## Carola (9 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> difatti le nascite sono iniziate a calare con noi ma per voi bisognerà prenderli dall'estero , difatti quelli si che ne fanno di figli


Io ne ho fatti tre ho dato !!!


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo sessualmente, perché di quello parlavi.


Mio nonno è morto prima che i miei si sposassero, però  dai racconti che mi hanno fatto e anche da quello che diceva mia nonna, lui aveva per lei una specie di adorazione 
Poi erano altri tempi e probabilmente vivevano il sesso in un modo diverso dal nostro 
Ma dubito che mia nonna fosse costretta


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ne ho fatti tre ho dato !!!


Io una… basta così


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mio nonno è morto prima che i miei si sposassero, però  dai racconti che mi hanno fatto e anche da quello che diceva mia nonna, lui aveva per lei una specie di adorazione
> Poi erano altri tempi e probabilmente vivevano il sesso in un modo diverso dal nostro
> Ma dubito che mia nonna fosse costretta


Mi riferivo a ciò che è stato scritto. Magari ho capito male.


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ne ho fatti tre ho dato !!!


lo so  e ti dissi  se ricordi ma come non  li avevate concepiti  se poi non gli andava più di fare l'amore per anni?


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io una… basta così


e te pareva , Noi di prima almeno due


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a ciò che è stato scritto. Magari ho capito male.


Mia nonna faceva la finta pudica
Era vecchia


ologramma ha detto:


> e te pareva , Noi di prima almeno due


Anche io ho una sorella e anche mio marito ha una sorella
Ma hanno iniziato 10 anni prima di me
Ormai sono vecchia e non è stato neanche facile averne una


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia nonna faceva la finta pudica
> Era vecchia
> 
> Anche io ho una sorella e anche mio marito ha una sorella
> ...


non lo sapevo ti sono vicino


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> non lo sapevo ti sono vicino


Tranquillo, non lo sa nessuno


----------



## ologramma (9 Febbraio 2022)

vedi il mio  carattere  da padre esce sempre fuori , mi sarebbe piaciuto avere una figlia  L'avrei chiamata Silvia  ,a il destino a voluto altro , mi è giunto il richiamo del desinare dalla mia signora ,


----------



## omicron (9 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi il mio  carattere  da padre esce sempre fuori , mi sarebbe piaciuto avere una figlia  L'avrei chiamata Silvia  ,a il destino a voluto altro , mi è giunto il richiamo del desinare dalla mia signora ,


Buon appetito


----------



## Carola (9 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so  e ti dissi  se ricordi ma come non  li avevate concepiti  se poi non gli andava più di fare l'amore per anni?


Ma olo ma certo che trombavamo

abbaimo smesso anni dopo il terzo
Abbiamo abitato divisi lui era via dal Lun al ven sempre 
Poi L ho raggiunto nel nord Europa e poi in oriente 
Poi sono tornata ho ripesò lavoro che mi mancava tanto ma ero stanca mi sentivo sempre sola e lo ero davvero 
Litigavamo tantissimo 
Tantissimo

lui assente in tutto anche come attenzioni da lontano io bevevo sesso ma c era tutto che mancava oramai
Ma fa così anche con i ns figli adesso
Credevo di essere io invece lui fa con loro come faceva con me e distante anche se so quanto li ama
ci siamo allontanati semore più 
Il mese prima della mia decisione qnd era già nell aria la fine lo abbaimo fatto 5 volte in due settimane di vacanza 

che roba strana

colmsenno di più abbaimo sbagalito molto entrambi molto
Ma anche
Impostato una vita troppo delirante 
Quelli come noi sono saltati tutti chi prima chi dopo 
Qui anche francoff che ha vita simile alla mia..


----------



## ipazia (10 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> @ipazia fino a poco tempo fa ero certo di non aver bisogno di aiuto pensando di aver scavallato il casino. Forse era solo latente.
> Una pensata la sto facendo, grazie


Prego, e grazie a te 

Io ho imparato, sbattendoci il naso, che la vita presenta il conto. E non fa il minimo sconto. 
Poi, a seconda delle sensibilità, chi se ne accorge e chi no. E' una questione di percezione del benessere. 
Il benessere è talmente sfuggente che diventa molto facile scambiarlo con qualcosa d'altro - come la compensazione, per esempio -. 

Serve esser attenti e disponibili verso se stessi, anche quando non è piacevole farlo. 
In particolare quando non è piacevole...che è poi il motivo per cui uno sguardo esterno può servire a ridipingere il quadro.


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma olo ma certo che trombavamo
> 
> abbaimo smesso anni dopo il terzo
> Abbiamo abitato divisi lui era via dal Lun al ven sempre
> ...


le so le storie  , sono anni che sto qui , ricordo tutto di te  e di Francoff e di altri  e altre


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> le so le storie  , sono anni che sto qui , ricordo tutto di te  e di Francoff e di altri  e altre


 Mi hai chiesto tu come avessi  fatto a farli 
Era una battuta ?

stonin treno da  ore che figata io mi rilasso troppo


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2022)

sempre su è giu per la pianura , no non era una battuta perchè se ricordi rimanesti perplessa il non fare l'amore ance se si erano fatti tre figli e non per lo spirito santo , e se ricordi  anche ad altre succedeva la stessa cosa tua , e così anche a me , per questo entrai  prima sbirciando per due anni e poi sono entrato piano piano.
Ricordo i k dei tuoi scritti  e lo scrivere strano , no come il mio con errori di tutti i tipi , almeno mi butto avanti per non cadere all'indietro


----------



## francoff (10 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi hai chiesto tu come avessi fatto a farli
> Era una battuta?
> 
> stonin treno da ore che figata io mi rilasso troppo


Ciao a entrambi


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Carola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi hai chiesto tu come avessi fatto a farli
> ...


ehila'come va da  quelle parti ??


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre su è giu per la pianura , no non era una battuta perchè se ricordi rimanesti perplessa il non fare l'amore ance se si erano fatti tre figli e non per lo spirito santo , e se ricordi  anche ad altre succedeva la stessa cosa tua , e così anche a me , per questo entrai  prima sbirciando per due anni e poi sono entrato piano piano.
> Ricordo i k dei tuoi scritti  e lo scrivere strano , no come il mio con errori di tutti i tipi , almeno mi butto avanti per non cadere all'indietro


va bene ma chiaramente prima la ns storia andava bene e si scopava e anche parekkio
 A volte nn ti capisco buttarsi avanti ma va be

a molte coppie capita x me era segno di non amore ma ho capito che non è così anzi conosco più coppie che non trombano più cheil contrario
Ho un bel  giro di amicizie diciamo che nella cerchia di amiche fai un10ina che vadano avanti bene direi 3 pochine 


veramente nessuna padana sto andando al sud napuleeeeee'


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> va bene ma chiaramente prima la ns storia andava bene e si scopava e anche parekkio
> A volte nn ti capisco buttarsi avanti ma va be
> 
> a molte coppie capita x me era segno di non amore ma ho capito che non è così anzi conosco più coppie che non trombano più cheil contrario
> ...


ma per lavoro sei giù perchè sei vicino alle dolomiti o ricordo male .
Ti lamentavi però che tuo marito latitava in quel campo dopo  e quindi  hai trovato altro


----------



## Carola (10 Febbraio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma per lavoro sei giù perchè sei vicino alle dolomiti o ricordo male .
> Ti lamentavi però che tuo marito latitava in quel campo dopo  e quindi  hai trovato altro


Ma mica solo x quello
Ci eravamo allontanati del tutto come progetto condivisione vicinanza modo di vivere la famiglia
Anzi forse prima li e poi si conseguenza a letto

quelli che stanno bene e solo nn scopano più li capsico ancora meno se non verso una certa  età !!


Si vado giù x lavoro!


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> No.
> Ho una visione romantica/passionale/istintiva/animale del desiderio.
> O ce l’hai, o non ce l’hai.
> Non te lo puoi dare.
> ...


Il desiderio può decadere per ragioni che nulla hanno a che fare con la coppia. 
Dalla depressione allo stress. 
Le ragioni interne alla coppia possono prevedere situazioni che nulla hanno a che fare col discorso fisico. 
Sforzarsi di capire mi sembra il minimo. 
Se però ci si triva di fronte un muro, lascerei perdere.


----------



## Lostris (20 Febbraio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Il desiderio può decadere per ragioni che nulla hanno a che fare con la coppia.
> Dalla depressione allo stress.
> Le ragioni interne alla coppia possono prevedere situazioni che nulla hanno a che fare col discorso fisico.
> Sforzarsi di capire mi sembra il minimo.
> Se però ci si triva di fronte un muro, lascerei perdere.


Mi rendo conto, non ho detto che non cercherei di capire.

Ho espresso quali sono le mie, di difficoltà, semmai. 
Dato che mi è capitato di non essere desiderata.

Capire e accettare, poi, sono due cose diverse.

Posso anche comprendere che per stress non mi desideri più. 
Ma non potrei mai accettare che tu, per esempio, neghi che questo sia un problema per noi e che di conseguenza ti “siedi” senza fare nulla in proposito.

Io capisco che ci siano momenti in cui una persona abbia necessità di concentrarsi su se stessa. E in una coppia concordo che non debba mancare il supporto e la comprensione.

Ma c’è un limite oltre il quale si chiede un sacrificio troppo grande e, soprattutto, unilaterale.
La dinamica del laccio può avere senso forse se funge da salvagente e da sprono e si torna a stare bene in due.
Il supporto a vicenda.

Nel diventare invece due infelici in un vortice verso il basso - molto realisticamente - io non vedo ne meriti ne onore.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto, non ho detto che non cercherei di capire.
> 
> Ho espresso quali sono le mie, di difficoltà, semmai.
> Dato che mi è capitato di non essere desiderata.
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.
Per quanto mi riguarda, sono personalmente stanco anch'io di essere nel ruolo di quello che comprende gli altri. Non serve a nulla.


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Giugno 2022)

ciao,
abbiamo fatto sesso (già una ventina di giorni fa) ed è stata la cosa più triste e deprimente del mondo.
In pratica eravamo a letto abbracciati, come quasi sempre, ed è successo che lei mi lasciasse fare, senza nessuna partecipazione o una sola parola. Un paio di giorni e stessa identica situazione.
Un tantino mortificante...non ho manco riprovato nei giorni dopo. Parlandone poi, ha semplicemente detto che se per me è una necessità ok, ma che per lei proprio non è un bisogno o un divertimento.
Oggi è andata da sola da una psicologa per il primo appuntamento.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao,
> abbiamo fatto sesso (già una ventina di giorni fa) ed è stata la cosa più triste e deprimente del mondo.
> In pratica eravamo a letto abbracciati, come quasi sempre, ed è successo che lei mi lasciasse fare, senza nessuna partecipazione o una sola parola. Un paio di giorni e stessa identica situazione.
> Un tantino mortificante...non ho manco riprovato nei giorni dopo. Parlandone poi, ha semplicemente detto che se per me è una necessità ok, ma che per lei proprio non è un bisogno o un divertimento.
> Oggi è andata da sola da una psicologa per il primo appuntamento.


Fa bene ad andare.
Però avete rotto un tabù. Chissà che succederà.


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao,
> abbiamo fatto sesso (già una ventina di giorni fa) ed è stata la cosa più triste e deprimente del mondo.
> In pratica eravamo a letto abbracciati, come quasi sempre, ed è successo che lei mi lasciasse fare, senza nessuna partecipazione o una sola parola. Un paio di giorni e stessa identica situazione.
> Un tantino mortificante...non ho manco riprovato nei giorni dopo. Parlandone poi, ha semplicemente detto che se per me è una necessità ok, ma che per lei proprio non è un bisogno o un divertimento.
> Oggi è andata da sola da una psicologa per il primo appuntamento.


Buongiorno tristezza.. 

Qual è il motivo per cui lei è andata dalla psicologa?


----------



## patroclo (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao,
> abbiamo fatto sesso (già una ventina di giorni fa) ed è stata la cosa più triste e deprimente del mondo.
> In pratica eravamo a letto abbracciati, come quasi sempre, ed è successo che lei mi lasciasse fare, senza nessuna partecipazione o una sola parola. Un paio di giorni e stessa identica situazione.
> Un tantino mortificante...non ho manco riprovato nei giorni dopo. Parlandone poi, ha semplicemente detto che se per me è una necessità ok, ma che per lei proprio non è un bisogno o un divertimento.
> Oggi è andata da sola da una psicologa per il primo appuntamento.


contenti voi contenti tutti (anche se non ho esattamente questa impressione).
Leggere certe cose mi riporta al mio matrimonio e soffro, situazioni diversamente simili e tua moglie è decisamente (brutalmente?) più sincera di quanto fosse la mia. Non so come fai a rimanere lì


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao,
> abbiamo fatto sesso (già una ventina di giorni fa) ed è stata la cosa più triste e deprimente del mondo.
> In pratica eravamo a letto abbracciati, come quasi sempre, ed è successo che lei mi lasciasse fare, senza nessuna partecipazione o una sola parola. Un paio di giorni e stessa identica situazione.
> Un tantino mortificante...non ho manco riprovato nei giorni dopo. Parlandone poi, ha semplicemente detto che se per me è una necessità ok, ma che per lei proprio non è un bisogno o un divertimento.
> Oggi è andata da sola da una psicologa per il primo appuntamento.


Da quello che racconti sembra che il problema tra voi sia il fatto che lei non sente più niente per te...sinceramente non so cosa possa fare uno psicologo al riguardo...le parole che ti ha detto sono pesanti.


----------



## Carola (21 Giugno 2022)

Io nn so come si possa restare in situazioni così ma davvero non lo so
La mia amica si e sentita dire che L altra lo tocca meglio dopo che hanno provato a scopare di nuovo capite 
E alla fine pare che se ne vada lui !!

ma io dico se tu gli fai da mamma accogli queste sue esternazioni con fare materno come puoi pretendere che poi ti si scopi??

lei cerca di capirlo di giustificarlo con depressioni ansie di lui cane che soffrirebbe  smebra danny con la moglie

e intanto lui  scopa fuori e si compra giubbotto da moto in piena crisi da 53enne  

ma lei gli permette tutto  questo sia chiaro


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Io nn so come si possa restare in situazioni così ma davvero non lo so
> La mia amica si e sentita dire che L altra lo tocca meglio dopo che hanno provato a scopare di nuovo capite
> E alla fine pare che se ne vada lui !!
> 
> ...


Che tristezza…


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Buongiorno tristezza..
> 
> Qual è il motivo per cui lei è andata dalla psicologa?


ciao
l'intenzione da parte sua è capire perchè pur provando un affetto e lo stimolo di condividere tutto con me (esperienze, quotidianità, problemi e gioie) non ha desiderio di sesso


----------



## Carola (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao
> l'intenzione da parte sua è capire perchè pur provando un affetto e lo stimolo di condividere tutto con me (esperienze, quotidianità, problemi e gioie) non ha desiderio di sesso


sai quanti /e?
Secondo me si diventa amici ci si vuole bene e muore quella componente 
Fino a qnd non ci si prende di altri 

anche la mia amica non scopavano più manco in vacanza


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao
> l'intenzione da parte sua è capire perchè pur provando un affetto e lo stimolo di condividere tutto con me (esperienze, quotidianità, problemi e gioie) non ha desiderio di sesso


Perché sei affidabile.
Ma lo sa bene che non ti desidera più.
Il desiderio secondo me una volta spento non si riaccende più.
Almeno per me è sempre stato così.
Poi in tanti si approfittano di questa spiegazione anche con tanto di sedute dallo psicologo ecc quando in realtà sanno benissimo che non hanno più desiderio per quella persona , ma cavolo è più affidabile di quel gran figo di … ma di affidabilità 0.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Da quello che racconti sembra che il problema tra voi sia il fatto che lei non sente più niente per te...sinceramente non so cosa possa fare uno psicologo al riguardo...le parole che ti ha detto sono pesanti.


Ma non è vero che non sente niente per me: parliamo, stiamo insieme, ci sentiamo spesso nei pochi momenti in cui siamo separati per lavoro, ci coccoliamo, ci divertiamo. Mi dice che sono per lei la persona più importante e che mai vorrebbe che ci allontanassimo. 
Solo non ha desiderio di far sesso


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> sai quanti /e?
> Secondo me si diventa amici ci si vuole bene e muore quella componente
> Fino a qnd non ci si prende di altri
> 
> anche la mia amica non scopavano più manco in vacanza


Fino a qnd non ci si prende di altri

magari invece non succede, visto che ci si è già passati, nel nostro caso


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ma non è vero che non sente niente per me: parliamo, stiamo insieme, ci sentiamo spesso nei pochi momenti in cui siamo separati per lavoro, ci coccoliamo, ci divertiamo. Mi dice che sono per lei la persona più importante e che mai vorrebbe che ci allontanassimo.
> Solo non ha desiderio di far sesso


tutto quello che mi hai elencato lo posso avere anche con un amico...il desiderio lo provi invece per la persona che ami...è questa la differenza...non sottovalutare la cosa.


----------



## Carola (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Fino a qnd non ci si prende di altri
> 
> magari invece non succede, visto che ci si è già passati, nel nostro caso


ma se a te allora sta bene così buono x tutti

ma vedrai che n altro arriva prima o poi


----------



## Carola (21 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> tutto quello che mi hai elencato lo posso avere anche con un amico...il desiderio lo provi invece per la persona che ami...è questa la differenza...non sottovalutare la cosa.


ma infatti è follia giustificare sta roba ma ci sono persone che nascono sottone E sotto e restano c'è poco da fare scusate La
Brutalità

se non ti ami tu x primo come può farlo un altro?

Sta bene con me nel tempo libero 

 che figata !


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> tutto quello che mi hai elencato lo posso avere anche con un amico...il desiderio lo provi invece per la persona che ami...è questa la differenza...non sottovalutare la cosa.


vero e sacrosanto, posso però dire che, per quanto ne so, nemmeno si masturba da agosto 2021


----------



## omicron (21 Giugno 2022)

problemi ormonali?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao
> l'intenzione da parte sua è capire perchè pur provando un affetto e lo stimolo di condividere tutto con me (esperienze, quotidianità, problemi e gioie) non ha desiderio di sesso


Perché sei un amico


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ma non è vero che non sente niente per me: parliamo, stiamo insieme, ci sentiamo spesso nei pochi momenti in cui siamo separati per lavoro, ci coccoliamo, ci divertiamo. Mi dice che sono per lei la persona più importante e che mai vorrebbe che ci allontanassimo.
> Solo non ha desiderio di far sesso


Mi sono persa un pezzo… a quali parole fa riferimento Circe?
Quali parole pesanti ti ha detto?


----------



## Carola (21 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché sei un amico


 Poi se sta bene ad entrambi va bene così 
Ma putroppo ad un certo punto arriva uno/a
E sempre  cosi


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> vero e sacrosanto, posso però dire che, per quanto ne so, nemmeno si masturba da agosto 2021


te falle trovare quello che le piace veramente e poi vedi come si sveglia!!!...scusa se sono diretta ma ti devi svegliare o rischi di farti veramente male.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> ma se a te allora sta bene così buono x tutti
> 
> ma vedrai che n altro arriva prima o poi





Carola ha detto:


> ma infatti è follia giustificare sta roba ma ci sono persone che nascono sottone E sotto e restano c'è poco da fare scusate La
> Brutalità
> 
> se non ti ami tu x primo come può farlo un altro?
> ...



*MA COSA DICI????
MA QUALE TEMPO LIBERO????*


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi sono persa un pezzo… a quali parole fa riferimento Circe?
> Quali parole pesanti ti ha detto?


Lara una che ti dice se hai proprio bisogno di venire a letto con me fallo pure ma per me è un sacrificio....


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> vero e sacrosanto, posso però dire che, per quanto ne so, nemmeno si masturba da agosto 2021


Come hai avuto questa informazione?
Di norma quando si risveglia prepotente il desiderio per qualcuno ( qualcun’altro) la giustificazione è questa: non pensavo fosse ancora possibile, guarda che neanche la masturbazione la praticavo più. E gridano al miracolo. Magari chiedendoti pure di andare in chiesa ad accendere un cerotto e ringraziare l’altro per il miracolo compiuto.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> te falle trovare quello che le piace veramente e poi vedi come si sveglia!!!...scusa se sono diretta ma ti devi svegliare o rischi di farti veramente male.


per trovare una deve cercare, e non sta cercando perchè sta bene così


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Lara una che ti dice se hai proprio bisogno di venire a letto con me fallo pure ma per me è un sacrificio....


Capito. Si in effetti è mortificante.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Come hai avuto questa informazione?
> Di norma quando si risveglia prepotente il desiderio per qualcuno ( qualcun’altro) la giustificazione è questa: non pensavo fosse ancora possibile, guarda che neanche la masturbazione la praticavo più. E gridano al miracolo. Magari chiedendoti pure di andare in chiesa ad accendere un cerotto e ringraziare l’altro per il miracolo compiuto.


viviamo insieme da mesi e parlando di sesso me l'ha detto


----------



## patroclo (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> vero e sacrosanto, posso però dire che, per quanto ne so, nemmeno si masturba da agosto 2021


ma che giustificazione è? ... tu devi solo dire se sei contento della situazione o meno


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché sei un amico


Perché non escludere che non ci sia un problema fisico/ormonale?

Credo che sia corretto fare un passaggio dal medico, prima del verdetto.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> per trovare una deve cercare, e non sta cercando perchè sta bene così


Ci sono traditi che giustamente non perdonano e agiscono di conseguenza e traditi che trovano ( loro stessi, il colmo !) mille giustificazioni al traditore.
Il club della seconda categoria è aperto alle iscrizioni.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Capito. Si in eff
> 
> 
> patroclo ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché non escludere che non ci sia un problema fisico/ormonale?
> 
> Credo che sia corretto fare un passaggio dal medico, prima del verdetto.


Il problema ormonale non si manifesta mai col amante ?


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ci sono traditi che giustamente non perdonano e agiscono di conseguenza e traditi che trovano ( loro stessi, il colmo !) mille giustificazioni al traditore.
> Il club della seconda categoria è aperto alle iscrizioni.


Ti stai scordando che siamo stati separati per anni


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il problema ormonale non si manifesta mai col amante ?


Non ha l’amante.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il problema ormonale non si manifesta mai col amante ?


ma quale amante?
prima che ci ritrovassimo era sola da mesi, nonostante sia una donna estremamente piacente e continui a ricevere decine di sollecitazioni


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché non escludere che non ci sia un problema fisico/ormonale?
> 
> Credo che sia corretto fare un passaggio dal medico, prima del verdetto.


l'ho pensato anche io, quello che mi fa pensare infatti è il suo andare da uno psicologo e non da un ginecologo...vista così mi sembra il comportamento di una donna che si rende conto di non avere più attrazione fisica verso il compagno e cerca nello psicologo la conferma al suo dubbio perché troppo doloroso per lei da accettare.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non ha l’amante.


Quando aveva tradito probabilmente lo aveva.
La sindrome del non desiderio arriva troppo spesso ai traditori dopo la scoperta del tradimento. Sicuramente nei confronti del tradito. Ma è valida anche nei confronti degli altri ?


----------



## Carola (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> *MA COSA DICI????
> MA QUALE TEMPO LIBERO????*



 Calma eh 
stai lì a ad accettare sta cosa e poi qui alzi la voce 
È allora stai così ! Passate del tempo libero insieme divertirvi e il sesso scordatelo perché qnd finisce non torna !
Mi sembri la mia amica che fa voce grossa fuori e con lui si mette a zerbino


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ti stai scordando che siamo stati separati per anni


Quanti ?


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non ha l’amante.


lei mi ha tradito nel 2014
ci siamo separati per anni perchè me ne sono andato
a metà 2021 ci siamo rivisti per questioni familiari
a fine 2021 abbiamo ricominciato a convivere


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché non escludere che non ci sia un problema fisico/ormonale?
> 
> Credo che sia corretto fare un passaggio dal medico, prima del verdetto.


Da quanto tempo dura? Tu non saresti già andata dal medico se tieni all’altro 
Questa è una dimostrazione di non cura non il sale nella pasta


----------



## Carola (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> viviamo insieme da mesi e parlando di sesso me l'ha detto


 Anche il tipo della mia amica lo diceva anzi criticava pure chi aveva L amante


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quando aveva tradito probabilmente lo aveva.
> La sindrome del non desiderio arriva troppo spesso ai traditori dopo la scoperta del tradimento. Sicuramente nei confronti del tradito. Ma è valida anche nei confronti degli altri ?


Ma perché non ti attieni alla situazione di Pazzesco?
Che senso ha ragionare su altri casi!


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> *Calma eh*
> stai lì a ad accettare sta cosa e poi qui alzi la voce
> È allora stai così ! Passate del tempo libero insieme divertirvi e il sesso scordatelo perché qnd finisce non torna !
> Mi sembri la mia amica che fa voce grossa fuori e con lui si mette a zerbino


si ma tu dici cose a vanvera
hai capito che *non passiamo del tempo libero insieme ma stiamo convivendo*?


----------



## Carola (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> per trovare una deve cercare, e non sta cercando perchè sta bene così


  Va ne n altro danny 
Sembri la mia amica diceva stesse cose ora è li che piange Tutti i gg e non si capacita di tale voltafaccia 

lo aveva scritto in fronte

anche lui andò dal terapista x capire la mancanza di desiderio


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche il tipo della mia amica lo diceva anzi criticava pure chi aveva L amante


meno male che almeno tu ti diverti con poco


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ma quale amante?
> prima che ci ritrovassimo era sola da mesi, nonostante sia una donna estremamente piacente e continui a ricevere decine di sollecitazioni


La prima volta che aveva l’amante ti aveva informato?
Ops … che sbadata …ho dimenticato che la regola è di avvisare sempre il coniuge quando si ha un amante.
Comunque da parte tua c’è ancora tanta roba per lei: amore, affetto, stima, comprensione.
Quindi …perché hai ancora dubbi ?


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma perché non ti attieni alla situazione di Pazzesco?
> Che senso ha ragionare su altri casi!


Mi riferivo a Pazzesco.


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Da quanto tempo dura? Tu non saresti già andata dal medico se tieni all’altro
> Questa è una dimostrazione di non cura non il sale nella pasta


Ma non siamo tutti uguali.
Era da tempo sola, probabilmente il fatto di non avere desiderio non l’ha nemmeno considerato.

Adesso con il ritorno di Pazzesco lo avverte, perché per lui è un problema, magari all’inizio essendo un ritorno/relazione complicata c’erano altri elementi da capire.

Non è che parti e vai subito a fare accertamenti eh.
Boh, a me sembra prematuro dire che non gliene frega nulla, mancata cura e bla bla.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La prima volta che aveva l’amante ti aveva informato?
> Ops … che sbadata …ho dimenticato che la regola è di avvisare sempre il coniuge quando si ha un amante.
> Comunque da parte tua c’è ancora tanta roba per lei: amore, affetto, stima, comprensione.
> Quindi …perché hai ancora dubbi ?


Lara, tutto può essere 
ma allora perchè non se ne sta per i cazzi suoi con tutti gli amanti che potrebbe avere?

Lo fa solo per fare soffrire me (se la scopro)?


----------



## Carola (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> meno male che almeno tu ti diverti con poco


 Ma non è divertirsi pazzesco dai

nn si quanti anni tu abbia ma mi smebra follia
Senti sta bene e sei felice buon x te 
Sicuramente ti vuole bene ma non ti desidera più punto non sarà ne prima ne ultima 

poi fai cosa vuoi giustificala accontentanti segati fai tu insomma
Ma se nn stai bene così cambia qualcosa


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma non è divertirsi pazzesco dai
> 
> nn si quanti anni tu abbia ma mi smebra follia
> Senti sta bene e sei felice buon x te
> ...


si scusa

Hai toccato il punto
Il fatto è che non so cosa fare


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Lara, tutto può essere
> ma allora perchè non se ne sta per i cazzi suoi con tutti gli amanti che potrebbe avere?
> 
> Lo fa solo per fare soffrire me (se la scopro)?


Forse perché TU sei una persona più affidabile degli altri e come convivente preferisce te ?
Magari delusa da un comportamento poco affidabile di un amante e preferisce la sicurezza di una persona seria affianco?


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Anni 56


Carola ha detto:


> Ma non è divertirsi pazzesco dai
> 
> nn si quanti anni tu abbia ma mi smebra follia
> Senti sta bene e sei felice buon x te
> ...



io anni 56, un manzo di Kobe!


----------



## Carola (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si scusa
> 
> Hai toccato il punto
> Il fatto è che non so cosa fare


immagino
Nnnso cosa consigliare perché è difficile e soptutto e cosa comune sai quante coppie so messe così !!
Non hai idea !!


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Forse perché TU sei una persona più affidabile degli altri e come convivente preferisce te ?
> Magari delusa da un comportamento poco affidabile di un amante e preferisce la sicurezza di una persona seria affianco?


ne abbiamo proprio parlato parecchie volte. Non pare essere una questione di affidabilità, ma di bisogno.
Ha altri amici affidabili, addirittura servizievoli, ma non tollera di aver alcuno intorno che non sia io. 

Per professione deve incontrare molte persone note e nuove tutti i giorni, ma è diventata refrattaria a tutti
Non vede l'ora di ritornare a casa. Abbiamo figli grandi


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non siamo tutti uguali.
> Era da tempo sola, probabilmente il fatto di non avere desiderio non l’ha nemmeno considerato.
> 
> Adesso con il ritorno di Pazzesco lo avverte, perché per lui è un problema, magari all’inizio essendo un ritorno/relazione complicata c’erano altri elementi da capire.
> ...


Non ho detto che non gliene frega nulla. Ho detto che per lei è un amico per cui non prova desiderio 
Vai a convivere con l’ex marito senza desiderarlo? Perché da subito aveva messo in chiaro che era un rapporto  senza sesso


----------



## Carola (21 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non gliene frega nulla. Ho detto che per lei è un amico per cui non prova desiderio
> Vai a convivere con l’ex marito senza desiderarlo? Perché da subito aveva messo in chiaro che era un rapporto  senza sesso


 Magari ci vai x sicurezza progetto di vita spalla affettiva

Lei è in menopausa x caso ?


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Magari ci vai x sicurezza progetto di vita spalla affettiva


Ci può stare e tutto può essere.
Basta essere d’accordo e che la relazione vada bene ad entrambi.

In questo caso, dato che evidentemente non va bene, giustamente serve approfondire.


----------



## Carola (21 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ci può stare e tutto può essere.
> Basta essere d’accordo e che la relazione vada bene ad entrambi.
> 
> In questo caso, dato che evidentemente non va bene, giustamente serve approfondire.


ma certo
Io ho una coppia che si vuole bene e nn lo
Fanno  da anni 

lei patisce
Lui no

ma lei non lo lascerebbe mai ma mai e stato il suo primo e unico uomo


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Magari ci vai x sicurezza progetto di vita spalla affettiva
> 
> Lei è in menopausa x caso ?


si non ricordo da quando, ma da diversi anni


----------



## Carola (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si non ricordo da quando, ma da diversi anni


magari è quello ?
Non so eh vada dalla ginecologa


----------



## Warlock (21 Giugno 2022)

Azzardo: non potrebbe essere che, siccome per il sesso ha distrutto il matrimonio, ora, inconsciamente, ha azzerato il desiderio?
Come se fosse una punizione inconscia nei propri confronti? O come se avesse paura che con il sesso potrebbe perdere quello che adesso ha ritrovato?


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Azzardo: non potrebbe essere che, siccome per il sesso ha distrutto il matrimonio, ora, inconsciamente, ha azzerato il desiderio?
> Come se fosse una punizione inconscia nei propri confronti? O come se avesse paura che con il sesso potrebbe perdere quello che adesso ha ritrovato?


Pazzesco… come era il desiderio di lei nei tuoi confronti durante e prima del tradimento?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Magari ci vai x sicurezza progetto di vita spalla affettiva
> 
> Lei è in menopausa x caso ?


Appunto . Quindi ci sta che il sesso non ti interessi perché appunto i motivi del ritorno sono altri


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Azzardo: non potrebbe essere che, siccome per il sesso ha distrutto il matrimonio, ora, inconsciamente, ha azzerato il desiderio?
> Come se fosse una punizione inconscia nei propri confronti? O come se avesse paura che con il sesso potrebbe perdere quello che adesso ha ritrovato?





Lara3 ha detto:


> Pazzesco… come era il desiderio di lei nei tuoi confronti durante e prima del tradimento?


io mi sono accorto del tradimento quando la cosa era finita da poco, per cui, durante, non ho percepito nessun cambiamento

facevamo l'amore molto frequentemente anche se ero quasi sempre io a cercare lei e lei mi ha sempre rimproverato di esser più concentrato sul farla venire, e se possibile intensamente e spesso, piuttosto che pensare ad esser dolce e amorevole come avrebbe desiderato fossi


----------



## oriente70 (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si scusa
> 
> Hai toccato il punto
> Il fatto è che non so cosa fare


Se gli vuoi bene stalle vicino.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io mi sono accorto del tradimento quando la cosa era finita da poco, per cui, durante, non ho percepito nessun cambiamento
> 
> facevamo l'amore molto frequentemente anche se ero quasi sempre io a cercare lei e lei mi ha sempre rimproverato di esser più concentrato sul farla venire, e se possibile intensamente e spesso, piuttosto che pensare ad esser dolce e amorevole come avrebbe desiderato fossi


Io penso che sia un problema ormonale. È da vedere se è risolvibile.  Non so se possa essere fatta la  terapia ormonale sostitutiva ad anni dalla menopausa.
Anche le fantasie possono esaurirsi e perdere forza.


----------



## ologramma (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io mi sono accorto del tradimento quando la cosa era finita da poco, per cui, durante, non ho percepito nessun cambiamento
> 
> facevamo l'amore molto frequentemente anche se ero quasi sempre io a cercare lei e lei mi ha sempre rimproverato di esser più concentrato sul farla venire, e se possibile intensamente e spesso, piuttosto che pensare ad esser dolce e amorevole come avrebbe desiderato fossi


L'ultime parole mi fanno pensare  che alle donne non gli sta mai bene niente , dovrebbero condividere i loro sogni ,desideri e  chiedercelo ma se poi tradiscono e ti dicono quello che tu hai scritto, mi dici perché non dirlo? Non so mi sembra una scusa nella e buona,solo per addolcire l'amara verità ,si voleva provare una nuova ........,


----------



## ologramma (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si non ricordo da quando, ma da diversi anni


Io ci sono passato prima di te per la faccenda zero sesso anche se di anni ne avevo uno di più quando la mia signora si arrese al non sesso per disinteresse a causa della menopausa.
Capita ed è capitato anche a miei conoscenti  coetanei ,non è la norma ma può succedere come anche gli uomini con problemi non fanno più sesso ,la differenza tra me e te che io tradito non scoperto quindi rientrato ,tutto seguita come prima ma io mi ci trovo bene anche se il sesso manca


----------



## Warlock (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Lei, dopo l'incredulità iniziale, me ne ha dette di tutti i colori, ma il vero fatto eclatante è che ha rivelato che da sempre per lei il sesso è, per il 90% delle volte (e non solo da quando sta con me), un peso.
> Qualche volta le piace, ma la maggior parte delle volte le fa schifo anche solo pensare alla nudità maschile e preferisce di gran lunga ricevere coccole ed al più limitarsi al petting, anche spinto.


Post del 2016 quando il tradimento era stato scoperto da poco.... Se era così prima, ci sta che adesso sia completamente disinteressata, visto anche la menopausa.


----------



## bull63 (21 Giugno 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Io ci sono passato prima di te per la faccenda zero sesso anche se di anni ne avevo uno di più quando la mia signora si arrese al non sesso per disinteresse a causa della menopausa.
> Capita ed è capitato anche a miei conoscenti  coetanei ,non è la norma ma può succedere come anche gli uomini con problemi non fanno più sesso ,la differenza tra me e te che io tradito non scoperto quindi rientrato ,tutto seguita come prima ma io mi ci trovo bene anche se il sesso manca


In un maschio sano, anche in età avanzata,  la mancanza di sesso può essere   un problema serio, fisico e psicologico. Il sesso aiuta a mantenere in saluta la prostata e la creazione di endorfine e dopamina necessarie per la nostra autostima.


----------



## ologramma (21 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> In un maschio sano, anche in età avanzata,  la mancanza di sesso può essere   un problema serio, fisico e psicologico. Il sesso aiuta a mantenere in saluta la prostata e la creazione di endorfine e dopamina necessarie per la nostra autostima.


Vero ed io la mantengo bene


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che sia un problema ormonale. È da vedere se è risolvibile.  Non so se possa essere fatta la  terapia ormonale sostitutiva ad anni dalla menopausa.
> Anche le fantasie possono esaurirsi e perdere forza.


Lei ha scelto pero’ di  andare dallo psicologo invece che dal ginecologo perche’ probabilmente c’e’ qualche altro blocco che non e’ fisico e lei lo percepisce.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lei ha scelto pero’ di  andare dallo psicologo invece che dal ginecologo perche’ probabilmente c’e’ qualche altro blocco che non e’ fisico e lei lo percepisce.


Certo è anche questo e si rende conto che non le dà serenità.


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

C'è un'altra cosa che mi preoccupa, e che forse avevo già anticipato: per lei non sarebbe assolutamente un problema se dovessi trovare una 'scopamica' (termine che peraltro ho sempre odiato)


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> C'è un'altra cosa che mi preoccupa, e che forse avevo già anticipato: per lei non sarebbe assolutamente un problema se dovessi trovare una 'scopamica' (termine che peraltro ho sempre odiato)


E se questo non spiega tutto non so cosa ti serve per capire che non è interessata a te


----------



## Warlock (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> C'è un'altra cosa che mi preoccupa, e che forse avevo già anticipato: per lei non sarebbe assolutamente un problema se dovessi trovare una 'scopamica' (termine che peraltro ho sempre odiato)


mmmm sono cose che si dicono, magari si pensano anche, ma se dovesse realmente accadere non credo che la reazione sarebbe quella.
Ricordo che avevi scritto che in una delle vostre conversazioni, lei ti aveva detto che avresti dovuto, se l'amavi, essere contento per lei perchè aveva avuto un'esperienza che l'aveva fatta stare bene. Ora ha ribaltato la situazione, ti vuol far capire che ti ama e che è disposta ad accettare una scopamica purchè tu sia felice. Ma affrontare un'eventuale realtà è un altro paio di maniche...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> mmmm sono cose che si dicono, magari si pensano anche, ma se dovesse realmente accadere non credo che la reazione sarebbe quella.
> Ricordo che avevi scritto che in una delle vostre conversazioni, lei ti aveva detto che avresti dovuto, se l'amavi, essere contento per lei perchè aveva avuto un'esperienza che l'aveva fatta stare bene. Ora ha ribaltato la situazione, ti vuol far capire che ti ama e che è disposta ad accettare una scopamica purchè tu sia felice. Ma affrontare un'eventuale realtà è un altro paio di maniche...


Il tempo passa e le cose cambiano.


----------



## patroclo (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> C'è un'altra cosa che mi preoccupa, e che forse avevo già anticipato: per lei non sarebbe assolutamente un problema se dovessi trovare una 'scopamica' (termine che peraltro ho sempre odiato)


seeeeeeeeeeee.... voglio vedere il calore con cui ti accoglie a casa dopo che sei stato con la "scopamica"


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E se questo non spiega tutto non so cosa ti serve per capire che non è interessata a te


certo se lo vedi in modo 'convenzionale'

Invento, ma non mi arrampico sugli specchi, credo.
Non potrebbe essere che vuole che stiamo insieme e, visto che non può darmi una componente alla quale io tengo. le vada bene che io la cerchi altrove?
la nostra relazione è naufragata una volta perchè lei ha cercato qualcosa fuori dal nostro rapporto che alla fine non ha trovato. Mi dice le cose come stanno: io, 'moglie' sto bene con te (benissimo, è serena, appagata, completa) ma no sesso. Potrebbe non volere un secondo fallimento e lasciarmi libero per questo?


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E se questo non spiega tutto non so cosa ti serve per capire che non è interessata a te





patroclo ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeeeee.... voglio vedere il calore con cui ti accoglie a casa dopo che sei stato con la "scopamica"


allora ecco una cosa di cui non sono per nulla orgoglioso e non avrò altre cadute di tono a parte quella qui di seguito che spero sia giustificata dal contesto 

non è che le stia più di tanto addosso per la questione del sesso perchè non deve essere l'elemento cardine, si è capito
ma un giorno in cui avevo incamerato l'ennesimo 'niet' le ho detto che avrei cercato una escort; ho fissato l'appuntamento, sono andato e tornato e non ha fatto una piega. La cosa mi ha fatto particolarmente restare disorientato. 
Se poi aggiungo il fatto che con la escort non sono riuscito a fare NIENTE ed è la prima volta che mi capita in 56 anni e se penso che se solo vedo mia moglie ex moglie di nuovo moglie (?) solo a piedi nudi (!!!) ho un attacco di priapismo epico, ho detto tutto


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> certo se lo vedi in modo 'convenzionale'
> 
> Invento, ma non mi arrampico sugli specchi, credo.
> Non potrebbe essere che vuole che stiamo insieme e, visto che non può darmi una componente alla quale io tengo. le vada bene che io la cerchi altrove?
> la nostra relazione è naufragata una volta perchè lei ha cercato qualcosa fuori dal nostro rapporto che alla fine non ha trovato. Mi dice le cose come stanno: io, 'moglie' sto bene con te (benissimo, è serena, appagata, completa) ma no sesso. Potrebbe non volere un secondo fallimento e lasciarmi libero per questo?


Non può? O non vuole? 
Perché  non può?
Sta bene con te come si sta bene con un amico e un amico può serenamente scopare altrove


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> allora ecco una cosa di cui non sono per nulla orgoglioso e non avrò altre cadute di tono a parte quella qui di seguito che spero sia giustificata dal contesto
> 
> non è che le stia più di tanto addosso per la questione del sesso perchè non deve essere l'elemento cardine, si è capito
> ma un giorno in cui avevo incamerato l'ennesimo 'niet' le ho detto che avrei cercato una escort; ho fissato l'appuntamento, sono andato e tornato e non ha fatto una piega. La cosa mi ha fatto particolarmente restare disorientato.
> Se poi aggiungo il fatto che con la escort non sono riuscito a fare NIENTE ed è la prima volta che mi capita in 56 anni e se penso che se solo vedo mia moglie ex moglie di nuovo moglie (?) solo a piedi nudi (!!!) ho un attacco di priapismo epico, ho detto tutto


Anche lei ha detto tutto


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> C'è un'altra cosa che mi preoccupa, e che forse avevo già anticipato: per lei non sarebbe assolutamente un problema se dovessi trovare una 'scopamica' (termine che peraltro ho sempre odiato)


Ecco, questa sua affermazione non mi piace. Pero’ non la attribuirei automaticamente a un disinteresse. Potrebbe voler essere rassicurata che non lo farai..ma chi può’ dirlo… 
Sarebbe forse utile una terapia di coppia?


----------



## Warlock (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco, torniamo un attimo indietro, a quando hai iniziato a scrivere qui.
Hai avuto un tradimento "soft" in quanto lei non ha consumato perchè cercava altro, tu stesso hai spiegato che eri sempre tu a cercarla, e che lei voleva un rapporto meno fisico e più pieno di coccole/attenzioni.


Pazzesco ha detto:


> la nostra relazione è naufragata una volta perchè lei ha cercato qualcosa fuori dal nostro rapporto che alla fine non ha trovato. Mi dice le cose come stanno: io, 'moglie' sto bene con te (benissimo, è serena, appagata, completa) ma no sesso. Potrebbe non volere un secondo fallimento e lasciarmi libero per questo?


Probabilmente hai ragione, lei ha trovato la sua confort zone e ha paura di perderla. 
Non per sminuire il tuo tradimento subito, ma quanti ne leggi qui di ben peggiori? E voi vi siete separati per due baci e un principio di innamoramento, che era al massimo un'infatuazione che è scemata subito.
Se leggi le storie qui molti non si sono separati con corna ben peggiori

Può essere quindi che la paura di perderti nuovamente la spinga a cercare di farti sentire felice a scapito della sua di felicità (sfido chiunque a provare indifferenza se il compagno/a va a scopare al di fuori, anche se è stata lei a dirtelo)

Buono il fatto che lei vada dallo psicologo per superare il muro che non le permette di essere di nuovo moglie a tutti gli effetti ti auguro che le possa servire davvero


----------



## Pazzesco (21 Giugno 2022)

Warlock ha detto:


> Pazzesco, torniamo un attimo indietro, a quando hai iniziato a scrivere qui.
> Hai avuto un tradimento "soft" in quanto lei non ha consumato perchè cercava altro, tu stesso hai spiegato che eri sempre tu a cercarla, e che lei voleva un rapporto meno fisico e più pieno di coccole/attenzioni.
> 
> Probabilmente hai ragione, lei ha trovato la sua confort zone e ha paura di perderla.
> ...


no purtoppo poi mi aveva confessato di aver avuto rapporti completi
anche se, sempre a suo dire, sempre il sesso era stato una delle regioni per cui lei aveva detto basta, lasciando l'amante


----------



## abebis (21 Giugno 2022)

Ancora una volta, vedo che si risponde in una discussione applicando al caso specifico i propri parametri e i propri schemi mentali, senza tenere in considerazione, se non proprio negando, quel che dice @Pazzesco .

"non vuole far sesso => non ti ama"
"non vuole far sesso == non vuole far sesso _con te_, ma vedrai che con qualcun altro..."
"non vuole far sesso => ti vuole solo come amico/damo di compagnia/maggiordomo"
e via discorrendo.

Non è possibile, invece, accettare che come ci dice @Pazzesco questa donna semplicemente sia poco/per niente interessata al sesso in generale? Esistono, eccome se esistono, tanto femmine quanto maschi.

Il problema non è che lei non è interessata al sesso: il problema è che sono sbilanciati! 
Se anche Pazzesco non fosse interessato al sesso, sarebbero la coppia più felice del mondo!

Io a pazzesco mi sento di dire questo.

Voi vi siete separati e state considerando di rimettervi insieme: questo mi fa credere che l'evento "tradimento" che ha fatto da detonatore e causato la separazione è ampiamente metabolizzato e non è più un problema tra voi, al contrario di come può succedere in chi cerca di andare avanti dopo una scoperta di tradimento.

Ciononostante, resta il problema alla base: l'insipienza sessuale di tua moglie. Scordati che questa possa essere risolta. Quand'anche migliorasse un po', tutt'al più arrivereste ad una sessualità basica, di sussistenza, fatta di una punturina coniugale nelle feste comandate, niente di più. Ma se proprio ti va di culo, eh?

Le alternative che hai davanti (nota bene: "alternative" NON "soluzioni") sono:
- rinunci alla tua sessualità;
- ti accontenti della sessualità basica di cui sopra, ritenendoti anche fortunato che c'è stato un vago risveglio;
- sfoghi la tua sessualità ammazzandoti dalle seghe su youporn;
- ti fai una (o più amanti), con la certezza che se fai le cose con discrezione tua moglie non ha niente da obiettare.

Altre alternative non ci sono, se vuoi riprendere la relazione con tua moglie: è inutile girarci intorno o sperare nell'impossibile.

Se una di queste ti sta bene, sceglila, fai buon viso a cattivo gioco e NON RECRIMINARE MAI!

Alla fin fine, ci sono tante cose peggiori nella vita: se l'accetti serenamente, sei messo meglio di molta gente sul pianeta Terra...


----------



## Lostris (21 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Ancora una volta, vedo che si risponde in una discussione applicando al caso specifico i propri parametri e i propri schemi mentali, senza tenere in considerazione, se non proprio negando, quel che dice @Pazzesco .
> 
> "non vuole far sesso => non ti ama"
> "non vuole far sesso == non vuole far sesso _con te_, ma vedrai che con qualcun altro..."
> ...


Concordo su tutto, tranne sulla certezza che non sia un qualcosa di migliorabile, quantomeno non fino a quando non si accerta il tipo di problematica.

Io ammetto la mia ignoranza, non avendo avuto mai a che fare con drastici cali del desiderio non legati alla perdita di interesse verso la persona, con sbalzi o problemi ormonali, con la menopausa (per il momento), o altro.
Quindi evito sentenze sulla di lei posizione.

E dato che la prima cosa è riconoscere che c’è un problema e muoversi per identificare la causa e possibili soluzioni, a me non sembra che si stiano muovendo male.

Lui è giusto che si prefiguri “soluzioni” rispetto alle varie alternative.. poi si vedrà.


----------



## abebis (21 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto, tranne sulla *certezza che non sia un qualcosa di migliorabile*, quantomeno non fino a quando non si accerta il tipo di problematica.
> 
> Io ammetto la mia ignoranza, non avendo avuto mai a che fare con drastici cali del desiderio non legati alla perdita di interesse verso la persona, con sbalzi o problemi ormonali, con la menopausa (per il momento), o altro.
> Quindi evito sentenze sulla di lei posizione.
> ...


Ho infatti lasciato uno spiraglio, ma è solo una possibilità di modesto miglioramento, secondo me, che non è una soluzione come la vorrebbe pazzesco.

Se ho ben capito, 'sta donna già a quarant'anni era praticamente inappetente. Adesso, passati i cinquanta e in menopausa, quanto pensi che possa migliorare?
Nella migliore delle ipotesi, diventa la metà di quel che era a quaranta. Ma se proprio va di lusso....


----------



## Lara3 (21 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> allora ecco una cosa di cui non sono per nulla orgoglioso e non avrò altre cadute di tono a parte quella qui di seguito che spero sia giustificata dal contesto
> 
> non è che le stia più di tanto addosso per la questione del sesso perchè non deve essere l'elemento cardine, si è capito
> ma un giorno in cui avevo incamerato l'ennesimo 'niet' le ho detto che avrei cercato una escort; ho fissato l'appuntamento, sono andato e tornato e non ha fatto una piega. La cosa mi ha fatto particolarmente restare disorientato.
> Se poi aggiungo il fatto che con la escort non sono riuscito a fare NIENTE ed è la prima volta che mi capita in 56 anni e se penso che se solo vedo mia moglie ex moglie di nuovo moglie (?) solo a piedi nudi (!!!) ho un attacco di priapismo epico, ho detto tutto


Sei innamorato e questo è un problema se non corrisposto a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Ancora una volta, vedo che si risponde in una discussione applicando al caso specifico i propri parametri e i propri schemi mentali, senza tenere in considerazione, se non proprio negando, quel che dice @Pazzesco .
> 
> "non vuole far sesso => non ti ama"
> "non vuole far sesso == non vuole far sesso _con te_, ma vedrai che con qualcun altro..."
> ...


Concordo con te che se è una cosa condivisa non è un problema 
Per quel che riguarda lei può essere che non sia interessata al sesso
Ai fatti sappiamo che non è interessata a farlo con lui 
Ma, cambia qualcosa? Cosa cambia se è rivolto solo a lui o a tutti? Il fatto è che lui vuole fare sesso con una donna che lo respinge e anzi lo lascia andare con altre purché non rompa le scatole a lui cosa che a me farebbe ancor più girare le palle


----------



## abebis (21 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo con te che se è una cosa condivisa non è un problema
> Per quel che riguarda lei può essere che non sia interessata al sesso
> Ai fatti sappiamo che non è interessata a farlo *con lui*


Lei dice altro. Lui dice altro. Dicevano altro già nella discussione 7 anni fa (ne ho riletto un po') e lei ha detto non essere MAI stata interessata al sesso tutta la vita, che l'ha sempre vissuto come un peso.

Perché non dobbiamo credere loro e fissarci su quella che è la nostra idea?

Io credo a quello che dice lui.



> Ma, cambia qualcosa? Cosa cambia se è rivolto solo a lui o a tutti?


Per me, cambierebbe tutto. E anche per @Pazzesco , mi par di capire.
Non che ne sarei felice, intendiamoci, ma la valutazione sarebbe ENORMEMENTE diversa.



> Il fatto è che lui vuole fare sesso con una donna che lo respinge e anzi lo lascia andare con altre purché non rompa le scatole a lui cosa che a me farebbe ancor più girare le palle


A TE. 

Ad altri no.


----------



## Pazzesco (22 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Lei dice altro. Lui dice altro. Dicevano altro già nella discussione 7 anni fa (ne ho riletto un po') e lei ha detto non essere MAI stata interessata al sesso tutta la vita, che l'ha sempre vissuto come un peso.
> 
> Perché non dobbiamo credere loro e fissarci su quella che è la nostra idea?
> 
> ...


vediamo come si mette

a ma non sarebbe dispiaciuto provare a fare terapia di coppia, lei ha preferito andar da sola
proverò anche io a trovare uno psicologo e veder che cosa suggerisce (sono due mesi che cincischio)


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> vediamo come si mette
> 
> a ma non sarebbe dispiaciuto provare a fare terapia di coppia, lei ha preferito andar da sola
> proverò anche io a trovare uno psicologo e veder che cosa suggerisce (sono due mesi che cincischio)


Anche la tua ostinazione è un problema. E


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche la tua ostinazione è un problema. E


Ostinazione nel restare con lei o a sperare che lei lo desideri?


----------



## Tachidoz (22 Giugno 2022)

Ho provato ad immaginare se, a causa di una mia impotenza fossi costretto ad usare una "protesi" con mia moglie per ovviare alla "mancanza" e condividere comunque un momento intimo con lei... Nel senso... Se l' amo e visto il mio deficit (che sia impotenza o disinteresse è lo stesso) posso anche permetterle di avere uno scopamico nella certezza che nella struttura coppia (vita di tutti i giorni, progetti, vacanze) io rimanga in posizione apicale. Ma mi piacerebbe comunque condividere pure quei momenti se capita, non da cuckold ma da partner attivo con super pene in plastica. Se ti amo, anche se non mi interessa farlo, dovrebbe essere bello condividere pure quei momenti ogni tanto.

Non mi piace e non m'interessa la pesca, se vuoi vacci  da solo o in compagnia. Ma quella volta che ti accompagno non starò con la faccia annoiata e una canna in mano. La gioia di vederti pescare con me mi ripaga dello sforzo... Perchè sappi che a me pescare fa cag..are e domani, se vuoi, vai con chi vuoi tu...Per me pure questo è amore, sentirsi ripagati dalla soddisfazione del partner. L' indifferenza nell'atto sessuale avuta,  fosse solo anche per empatia verso il partner, mi lascia perplesso.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Ho provato ad immaginare se, a causa di una mia impotenza fossi costretto ad usare una "protesi" con mia moglie per ovviare alla "mancanza" e condividere comunque un momento intimo con lei... Nel senso... Se l' amo e visto il mio deficit (che sia impotenza o disinteresse è lo stesso) posso anche permetterle di avere uno scopamico nella certezza che nella struttura coppia (vita di tutti i giorni, progetti, vacanze) io rimanga in posizione apicale. Ma mi piacerebbe comunque condividere pure quei momenti se capita, non da cuckold ma da partner attivo con super pene in plastica. Se ti amo, anche se non mi interessa farlo, dovrebbe essere bello condividere pure quei momenti ogni tanto.
> 
> Non mi piace e non m'interessa la pesca, se vuoi vacci  da solo o in compagnia. Ma quella volta che ti accompagno non starò con la faccia annoiata e una canna in mano. La gioia di vederti pescare con me mi ripaga dello sforzo... Perchè sappi che a me pescare fa cag..are e domani, se vuoi, vai con chi vuoi tu...Per me pure questo è amore, sentirsi ripagati dalla soddisfazione del partner. L' indifferenza nell'atto sessuale avuta,  fosse solo anche per empatia verso il partner, mi lascia perplesso.


Se sei malato può essere . Se hai fatto cure che non hanno dato frutti ok. Altrimenti è menefreghismo


----------



## Tachidoz (22 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se sei malato può essere . Se hai fatto cure che non hanno dato frutti ok. Altrimenti è menefreghismo


Certo, ma è soprattutto il menefreghismo dimostrato durante l'atto che mi lascia perplesso, l' indifferenza. Non dico che avrebbe dovuto urlare per finta o altro ma una sana partecipazione, una frase ironica buttata quà e là...boh,immagino. Ma l'indifferenza totale per me è mancanza di empatia e quindi della base.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Giugno 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Certo, ma è soprattutto il menefreghismo dimostrato durante l'atto che mi lascia perplesso, l' indifferenza. Non dico che avrebbe dovuto urlare per finta o altro ma una sana partecipazione, una frase ironica buttata quà e là...boh,immagino. Ma l'indifferenza totale per me è mancanza di empatia e quindi della base.


No in questo caso ho la spiegazione logica della sua indifferenza, ma purtroppo sconfina nel troppo personale.

Comunque certo è che, per quanto mi aspettassi quel tipo di reazione, viverla ha tolto ogni possibile enfasi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ostinazione nel restare con lei o a sperare che lei lo desideri?


Entrambe le cose.


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Giugno 2022)

Vero


----------



## mistral (23 Giugno 2022)

Lei potrebbe anche aver vissuto un trauma che ha inficiato il suo rapporto con il sesso .
Potrebbe non ricordarsi o non essere nemmeno in grado di collegare la causa effetto .
La psicologia potrebbe farle recuperare pezzi persi per strada.
Rifiuta il rapporto sessuale ma,se non sono troppo indiscreta ,le capita di cercare il piacere ,di madturbarsi?
Per quanto riguarda l’associazione “non vuole  fare sesso quindi non ti ama@,sarebbe come dire che chiunque faccia sesso con qualcuno ,ami la controparte .
Esiste il sesso senza l’omra di amore ed esiste l’amore senza ombra di sesso .


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Vero


Io capisco la vostra storia di coppia importante e i figli, capisco anche la delusione di altre frequentazioni, ma l’ostinazione romantica per una donna sostanzialmente indifferente al sesso, è da capire.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> Lei potrebbe anche aver vissuto un trauma che ha inficiato il suo rapporto con il sesso .
> Potrebbe non ricordarsi o non essere nemmeno in grado di collegare la causa effetto .
> La psicologia potrebbe farle recuperare pezzi persi per strada.
> Rifiuta il rapporto sessuale ma,se non sono troppo indiscreta ,le capita di cercare il piacere ,di madturbarsi?
> ...


Vera la prima falsa la seconda. Per me.


----------



## oriente70 (23 Giugno 2022)

Facile amare quando va tutto bene ...


----------



## Pazzesco (23 Giugno 2022)

mistral ha detto:


> ...
> Rifiuta il rapporto sessuale ma,se non sono troppo indiscreta ,le capita di cercare il piacere ,di madturbarsi?
> ...


che io sappia non lo fa da almeno un anno


----------



## Chiocciola (23 Giugno 2022)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A proposito di sessualita'.
> Riscontro che nei racconti dei traditori, marito mio compreso, ricorre il flop (da parte loro of course). Tutto puo' essere, ma il rischio che ci prendano per il culo e' alto. Sara' un modo per zuccherare la pillola indigesta che ci hanno propinato, sara' che al cospetto del coniuge si vergognano di ammettere quell'aspetto li che si sa fa proprio male, sara' quello che ci pare, ma la ritengo poco verosimile. Siamo adultissimi e sappiamo bene, innescando una miccia, che tipo di bomba esplodera'; per me si pensa immediatamente al risvolto sessualr, oltre che ai bisogni di conferme etc etc. Raccontare  che poi fisicamente si cade dal pero, come se il corpo fosse qualcosa cbe fa la sua apparizione nel momento in cui ci si trova al  cospetto dell'amante, e' un po' ridicolo. Tutto puo' succedere, ma che nessun traditore parli di gran sesso con l'amante, mi lascia da pensare. Oddio, alla fine dei salmi forse e' meglio lasciare un cucuzzaro di dubbi piuttosto che riportare pari pari la verita', ma nzomma, non siamo nati ieri


A me non sembra per niente inverosimile invece.. il corpo segue la mente, e se la mente (almeno al 50%) è da un'altra parte, è magari nel senso di colpa o nel disagio, o comunque non si sente libera e spensierata per dedicarsi a quel momento completamente, che prestazione c'è da aspettarsi? un flop o mezzo flop, diverso forse può essere per chi tradisce innamorandosi dell'amante o provando coinvolgimento anche sentimentale o per i seriali o per le coppie aperte. Nei tradimenti dove si sta semplicemente sopperendo ad una mancanza il sesso non è affatto la componente fondamentale e anzi... spesso viene vissuto male e basta. Banale. Non vedo nessun tentativo di perculare.


----------



## abebis (23 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> che io sappia non lo fa da almeno un anno


In sé questo dato non vorrebbe dire molto: se avesse una vita sessuale attiva, ci potrebbe stare senza problemi perché *mediamente* le femmine non sono come i maschi che se lo prendono in mano a 13 anni e lo lasciano quando muoiono, a prescindere da quanto trombano.

Unito invece al fatto che non ha una vita sessuale, il dato è significativo e ti dà un'indicazione sul futuro che ti aspetta, a meno che non ci sia effettivamente una causa ben precisa, si riesca a focalizzarla bene e si riesca (o possa) risolverla.

Però è una possibilità piuttosto remota e se io fossi in te non ci spererei, perché chi vive sperando, muore.. com'era? Dormendo? Ridendo? Non ricordo bene...


----------



## Lostris (23 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> In sé questo dato non vorrebbe dire molto: se avesse una vita sessuale attiva, ci potrebbe stare senza problemi perché *mediamente* le femmine non sono come i maschi che se lo prendono in mano a 13 anni e lo lasciano quando muoiono, a prescindere da quanto trombano.


Esistono delle statistiche ufficiali in merito? O è sensazione?
Curiosità.


----------



## abebis (23 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Esistono delle statistiche ufficiali in merito? O è sensazione?
> Curiosità.


Sensazione. Chiacchiere con amici e amiche. Confronto con le (ok, poche...) donne con cui sono stato. Però non ho certo affermato che le donne non si masturbano, eh? Ci mancherebbe!


----------



## Carola (23 Giugno 2022)

Semore in tema sesso la mia amica con qiel
Cretino mantenuto a fianco si è sentita dire che lui è tornato a casa x riprovare ma non  ha ritrovato energia sessuale quindi nn se la sente di proseguire il progetto di vita poiché  si è reso conto che il sesso conta tantissimo x lui 

che l altra  lo "tocca "  meglio e a lei certe cose nn deve dirle

lei sta sotto un treno a me sembra patologica oramai pinge nn mangia umiliata e abbandonata e nonsotante tutto lo rimpiange


----------



## Etta (23 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Semore in tema sesso la mia amica con qiel
> Cretino mantenuto a fianco si è sentita dire che lui è tornato a casa x riprovare ma non  ha ritrovato energia sessuale quindi nn se la sente di proseguire il progetto di vita poiché  si è reso conto che il sesso conta tantissimo x lui
> 
> che l altra  lo "tocca "  meglio e a lei certe cose nn deve dirle
> ...


A me spiace per la tua amica ma a questo punto lui ha preso la saggia decisione di chiudere piuttosto che rimanere con lei e poi scoparsi la qualunque in giro.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Semore in tema sesso la mia amica con qiel
> Cretino mantenuto a fianco si è sentita dire che lui è tornato a casa x riprovare ma non  ha ritrovato energia sessuale quindi nn se la sente di proseguire il progetto di vita poiché  si è reso conto che il sesso conta tantissimo x lui
> 
> che l altra  lo "tocca "  meglio e a lei certe cose nn deve dirle
> ...


Ma è un problema di autostima e attaccamento. Ha bisogno di una terapia, non di essere esortata a farsi valere.
Paradossalmente il fatto che lui torni è per lei gratificante.


----------



## Lostris (23 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Sensazione. Chiacchiere con amici e amiche. Confronto con le (ok, poche...) donne con cui sono stato. Però non ho certo affermato che le donne non si masturbano, eh? Ci mancherebbe!


si avevo capito quello che hai affermato, infatti non mi sono sentita "discriminata" 
mi interessava proprio l'origine.


----------



## Carola (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è un problema di autostima e attaccamento. Ha bisogno di una terapia, non di essere esortata a farsi valere.
> Paradossalmente il fatto che lui torni è per lei gratificante.


e tornato e se ne va di nuovo
La terapia la sta facendo ma serve poco 
Io poi ci credo zero avessi dato retta all terapeuta sarei ancora sposata


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> e tornato e se ne va di nuovo
> La terapia la sta facendo ma serve poco
> Io poi ci credo zero avessi dato retta all terapeuta sarei ancora sposata


Si vede che al terapeuta con le tue riflessioni avevi comunicato l’importanza che tu davi (e dai) alla famiglia.
Anche qui eri sempre ambivalente. Ricordo quante me ne avevi dette quando ti avevo detto che avresti dovuto separarti, non per mia proiezione, ma in base alla tua scontentezza. 
Comunque, se hai trovato la forza, forse dipende anche dalla terapia.


----------



## Carola (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che al terapeuta con le tue riflessioni avevi comunicato l’importanza che tu davi (e dai) alla famiglia.
> Anche qui eri sempre ambivalente. Ricordo quante me ne avevi dette quando ti avevo detto che avresti dovuto separarti, non per mia proiezione, ma in base alla tua scontentezza.
> Comunque, se hai trovato la forza, forse dipende anche dalla terapia.


no la terapista mi diceva che si poteva tirare avanti con marito e amante e che era follia mandare tutto  in vacca soptutto in una situazione economica cosìsarò stata anche ambivalente come tutti dinanzi a scelte così impattanti ma s le vengo da te  x aiuto non x sentirmi dire cosa voglio
Da te
Lanforza  L ho trovata dopo mesi da sola

Cmw la terapista e la medesima e anche a lei ha detto di tenerselo in casa e cercare intanto altro fuori

Va be vedrà lei ma nn mi smebra le abbia dato sto gran suggerimento è tornata dove era mesi fa con altra sofferenza a carico data dalla speranza nuovamente franata

non so a me ste psicologhe non convincono ma sarà un mio limite


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> no la terapista mi diceva che si poteva tirare avanti con marito e amante e che era follia mandare tutto  in vacca soptutto in una situazione economica cosìsarò stata anche ambivalente come tutti dinanzi a scelte così impattanti ma s le vengo da te  x aiuto non x sentirmi dire cosa voglio
> Da te
> Lanforza  L ho trovata dopo mesi da sola
> 
> ...


Non so quale indirizzo seguisse la tua (non escludo che potesse essere incapace) ma esiste anche la terapia paradossale che fa rendere consapevoli di ciò che si vuole.


----------



## Carola (23 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so quale indirizzo seguisse la tua (non escludo che potesse essere incapace) ma esiste anche la terapia paradossale che fa rendere consapevoli di ciò che si vuole.


Mah 
Nn saprei ma nn credo 
Comunque a me non è mai servito fare ste cose dopo poco che vado mi rompo e mi smebra di regalare soldi ma ripeto io sono fatta così ad altri servirà 
70 euro mi faccio una bella sciata in solitaria con annessa mangiata di polenta in rifugio in settimana e mi aiuta tanto di più


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Mah
> Nn saprei ma nn credo
> Comunque a me non è mai servito fare ste cose dopo poco che vado mi rompo e mi smebra di regalare soldi ma ripeto io sono fatta così ad altri servirà
> 70 euro mi faccio una bella sciata in solitaria con annessa mangiata di polenta in rifugio in settimana e mi aiuta tanto di più


Io ho fatto due sedute con due persone diverse a distanza di 25 anni.
Ma se si va è perché si sta male. Annoiarsi significa esprimere resistenza a mettere in discussione i propri assetti.


----------



## Foglia (24 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> no la terapista mi diceva che si poteva tirare avanti con marito e amante e che era follia mandare tutto  in vacca soptutto in una situazione economica cosìsarò stata anche ambivalente come tutti dinanzi a scelte così impattanti ma s le vengo da te  x aiuto non x sentirmi dire cosa voglio
> Da te
> Lanforza  L ho trovata dopo mesi da sola
> 
> ...


Cioè, fammi capire, la psicologa ha consigliato alla tua amica di trovarsi un amante "per reazione " al comportamento di suo marito???? È fusa la psicologa, dai, ma il fatto che QUELLA PSICOLOGA sia fusa non vuol dire che tutti gli psicologi, o psicoterapeuti, lo siano.  La mia non si è mai troppo sbilanciata nel proporre "soluzioni ": ma sei sicura che le abbia indicato il  "tieniti il marito e fatti l'amante anche tu" come strada migliore da seguire, piuttosto che invece nel discorso dire semplicemente che ognuno trova un proprio modus vivendi, e c'è persino chi risolve (Non certo la situazione in casa, ma il problema dentro sé) in questa maniera? Mi sembra strano, voglio dire, nemmeno il prete che li ha sposati consiglierebbe questa soluzione  . Più che altro mi sembra strano che uno psicologo dia soluzioni, comunque di psicologi da scegliere al limite ce ne sono tanti, eh


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Giugno 2022)

Più leggo ste cose e più penso che i migliori psicologi di noi stessi siamo noi stessi. Cioè io vado a pagare una per farmi dire che mi devo tenere moglie e amante? Ma io questo già lo so, mica vado, se vado, dalla psicologa per le mie abitudini libertine, che tali sono e tali rimangono.


----------



## Foglia (24 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più leggo ste cose e più penso che i migliori psicologi di noi stessi siamo noi stessi. Cioè io vado a pagare una per farmi dire che mi devo tenere moglie e amante? Ma io questo già lo so, mica vado, se vado, dalla psicologa per le mie abitudini libertine, che tali sono e tali rimangono.


Lo psicologo è (o dovrebbe essere) uno specchio: in cui riflettersi, e vedere bene la propria immagine.  Se l'immagine non "esce" bene, significa che c'è da fare lavoro su di sé.  Uno psicologo non fa "miracoli", però è chiaro che se l'amica di @Carola è distrutta per il tradimento di suo marito, e lo psicologo le "suggerisce " di farsi a propria volta l'amante, i casi sono due.  O sta lavorando (come hanno detto) per "paradossi", un po' stile Pirandello  , in modo da farle sentir stridore, oppure lo psicologo è un pessimo psicologo, secondo me, perché anziché far da specchio proietta sugli altri quella che è o sarebbe LA SUA, di soluzione. E tante grazie, per questo basta pure un confronto con gli amici! Lungi da me voler psicanalizzare la psicologa di Carola, eh


----------



## Reginatriste72 (24 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più leggo ste cose e più penso che i migliori psicologi di noi stessi siamo noi stessi. Cioè io vado a pagare una per farmi dire che mi devo tenere moglie e amante? Ma io questo già lo so, mica vado, se vado, dalla psicologa per le mie abitudini libertine, che tali sono e tali rimangono.


Ma uno psicologo non ti dirai mai che non devi avere un’amante o che devi lasciare la moglie o il marito. Il lavoro va fatto su se stessi e su quello che ci fa stare bene, il resto non conta. 
Diverso è se si va per fare terapia di coppia. Non è facile trovare psicologi o psicoterapeuti veramente bravi ma ci sono bisogna cercare bene.


----------



## Foglia (24 Giugno 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma uno psicologo non ti dirai mai che non devi avere un’amante o che devi lasciare la moglie o il marito. Il lavoro va fatto su se stessi e su quello che ci fa stare bene, il resto non conta.
> Diverso è se si va per fare terapia di coppia. Non è facile trovare psicologi o psicoterapeuti veramente bravi ma ci sono bisogna cercare bene.


Certamente, il lavoro di un buon terapista di coppia è diverso ancora  (all'epoca credo di avere mandato il mio in terapia )


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè, fammi capire, la psicologa ha consigliato alla tua amica di trovarsi un amante "per reazione " al comportamento di suo marito???? È fusa la psicologa, dai, ma il fatto che QUELLA PSICOLOGA sia fusa non vuol dire che tutti gli psicologi, o psicoterapeuti, lo siano.  La mia non si è mai troppo sbilanciata nel proporre "soluzioni ": ma sei sicura che le abbia indicato il  "tieniti il marito e fatti l'amante anche tu" come strada migliore da seguire, piuttosto che invece nel discorso dire semplicemente che ognuno trova un proprio modus vivendi, e c'è persino chi risolve (Non certo la situazione in casa, ma il problema dentro sé) in questa maniera? Mi sembra strano, voglio dire, nemmeno il prete che li ha sposati consiglierebbe questa soluzione  . Più che altro mi sembra strano che uno psicologo dia soluzioni, comunque di psicologi da scegliere al limite ce ne sono tanti, eh


Beh il prete meno che meno.
Comunque in alcune terapie c’è una fase di rispecchiamento, tipo “lei pensa che potrebbe continuare nel matrimonio con un amante?” Nel caso era la psicologa di Carola, ma anche nel caso della amica, le farebbe vedere che sarebbe, a parti invertite, una situazione inaccettabile.
Poi credo che qualcuno vada da psicologi che non son psicoterapeuti. Uno psicologo è una persona che ha conseguito una laurea triennale (attualmente) e ha studiato linee di base secondo le varie scuole, ma non è in grado di fare psicoterapia che richiede una psicoterapia dello psicologo stesso e studio di più anni.


----------



## Carola (24 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho fatto due sedute con due persone diverse a distanza di 25 anni.
> Ma se si va è perché si sta male. Annoiarsi significa esprimere resistenza a mettere in discussione i propri assetti.


Ma due sole sedute a cosa servono ?


laMia amica credo che lei abbia intuito che lei sola nn sa stare e adesso abbandonarlo sarebbe un lutto troppo grande e allora di  utilizzarlo Come stampella

Peccato nel frattempo se ne sia andato lui ...

fors e anche io all epoca non ero
convinta di separarami  e allora ci si sarebbe arrivati x gradi

comunque io non ho trovato sto giovamento non farà x me 
Poi dirvela tutta ho tre amiche psicologhe una più svalvolata dell altra


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma due sole sedute a cosa servono ?
> 
> 
> laMia amica credo che lei abbia intuito che lei sola nn sa stare e adesso abbandonarlo sarebbe un lutto troppo grande e allora di  utilizzarlo Come stampella
> ...


La prima volta avevo un’amica un po’ “disorientata” che andava in analisi da tempo e mi sembrava una esperienza che avrebbe potuto essere interessante, sono stata sempre introspettiva. Ma il primo incontro l’avevo visto “disonesto”, la terapeuta aveva cercato di farmi soffrire perché ero entrata dicendo che erano cambiate le condizioni e non avevo più intenzione di andare. La seconda volta è stata immediatamente dopo la separazione e la terapeuta mi ha detto che non vedeva perché io dovessi andare, visto come avevo affrontato la situazione.


----------



## Pazzesco (25 Giugno 2022)

lei intanto il prossimo appuntamento l'ha dopo esattamente tre settimane dal primo
io credevo fosse una cosa maggiormente serrata


----------



## Brunetta (25 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> lei intanto il prossimo appuntamento l'ha dopo esattamente tre settimane dal primo
> io credevo fosse una cosa maggiormente serrata


La psicologa andrà in ferie.


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La psicologa andrà in ferie.


No pare che abbia proprio un sacco di cliente per cui sono tempi 'tecnici'


----------



## Brunetta (26 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> No pare che abbia proprio un sacco di cliente per cui sono tempi 'tecnici'


Speriamo sia brava.


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Giugno 2022)

Siamo usciti a cena con una coppia di amici. Di quegli amici che conosci in vacanza, che ti trovi bene, ma non diventa mai una vera amicizia e che vedi giusto qualche volta l'anno.
Lui 60 anni, supersportivo, lei 51, bella, sportiva (per star dietro a lui e non deluderlo) e con alle spalle qualche ritocco chirurgico andato mirabilmente a buon fine.
Di noi due sanno che ci eravamo mollati, ma non la causa. Sono ora contenti del riavvicinamento.
Dopo cena si passeggia, io con lui a parlare di lavoro e figli, le due lei tra loro.

Una volta rientrati e per conto nostro, vengo sapere che l'amica è certa che suo marito la tradisca e l'abbia sempre fatto. 
Lei gli è sempre stata fedele, ma ultimamente riceve simil-zero attenzioni a letto. L'amica ha da sempre una grande simpatia per me e la 'mia' lei mi propone di raccontare, in un tete a tete all'amica, la situazione nella quale ci troviamo.
Eravamo già passati tempo fa in una situazione simile, con un'altra persona, ma io avevo declinato.

Ho chiesto qualche tempo per parlarne tra noi e pensarci.
Le ho anche chiesto di parlarne con la psicologa nel prossimo incontro.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Siamo usciti a cena con una coppia di amici. Di quegli amici che conosci in vacanza, che ti trovi bene, ma non diventa mai una vera amicizia e che vedi giusto qualche volta l'anno.
> Lui 60 anni, supersportivo, lei 51, bella, sportiva (per star dietro a lui e non deluderlo) e con alle spalle qualche ritocco chirurgico andato mirabilmente a buon fine.
> Di noi due sanno che ci eravamo mollati, ma non la causa. Sono ora contenti del riavvicinamento.
> Dopo cena si passeggia, io con lui a parlare di lavoro e figli, le due lei tra loro.
> ...


Raccontare per dei consigli?


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Raccontare per dei consigli?


più che altro un aggiornamento
poi consigli e punti di vista sono sempre per me fonte di interesse e di dubbio


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Siamo usciti a cena con una coppia di amici. Di quegli amici che conosci in vacanza, che ti trovi bene, ma non diventa mai una vera amicizia e che vedi giusto qualche volta l'anno.
> Lui 60 anni, supersportivo, lei 51, bella, sportiva (per star dietro a lui e non deluderlo) e con alle spalle qualche ritocco chirurgico andato mirabilmente a buon fine.
> Di noi due sanno che ci eravamo mollati, ma non la causa. Sono ora contenti del riavvicinamento.
> Dopo cena si passeggia, io con lui a parlare di lavoro e figli, le due lei tra loro.
> ...


Oh, ti vuole far scopare fuori casa a tutti i costi...
C'è chi farebbe carte false per una moglie così.

Vabbè, a parte le scemenze, tu chi desideri? Perchè se è tua moglie che vuoi, mi sa che non c'è mica soluzione...


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Giugno 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Oh, ti vuole far scopare fuori casa a tutti i costi...
> C'è chi farebbe carte false per una moglie così.
> 
> Vabbè, a parte le scemenze, tu chi desideri? Perchè se è tua moglie che vuoi, mi sa che non c'è mica soluzione...


io vorrei lei, ma visto che sta situazione va avanti da più di qualche mese, mi sta venendo la tentazione di provare e vedere se:
1. va tutto a puttane
2. è quello che lei vuole e magari scatta pure qualche desiderio di rivalsa o che altro e miracolosamente le cose si aggiustano
3. resta tutto com'è


----------



## Lara3 (29 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io vorrei lei, ma visto che sta situazione va avanti da più di qualche mese, mi sta venendo la tentazione di provare e vedere se:
> 1. va tutto a puttane
> 2. è quello che lei vuole e magari scatta pure qualche desiderio di rivalsa o che altro e miracolosamente le cose si aggiustano
> 3. resta tutto com'è


Ma tua moglie vuole che tu faccia sesso con l’amica ?


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> io vorrei lei, ma visto che sta situazione va avanti da più di qualche mese, mi sta venendo la tentazione di provare e vedere se:
> 1. va tutto a puttane
> 2. è quello che lei vuole e magari scatta pure qualche desiderio di rivalsa o che altro e miracolosamente le cose si aggiustano
> 3. resta tutto com'è


Hai mai pensato che a tua moglie potrebbe interessare un rapporto a tre facendo subentrare un'altra donna nella vostra relazione?


----------



## Lostris (29 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che a tua moglie potrebbe interessare un rapporto a tre facendo subentrare un'altra donna nella vostra relazione?


L'ho pensato anch'io


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che a tua moglie potrebbe interessare un rapporto a tre facendo subentrare un'altra donna nella vostra relazione?


Ossignur. Ma come fanno?


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ossignur. Ma come fanno?


Come fanno in tanti...se c'è l'accordo nella coppia tutto è possibile


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie vuole che tu faccia sesso con l’amica ?


a lei va bene se faccio sesso con altre, a lei non interessa il sesso


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che a tua moglie potrebbe interessare un rapporto a tre facendo subentrare un'altra donna nella vostra relazione?


c'è stato un periodo in cui l'ho pensato, ma poi, a domanda diretta, ha ribadito che per lei il sesso non conta, in questo momento non le interessa sapere se lo faccio con una sconosciuta, una professionista, una amica mia o sua. Le dispiace che io ne abbia bisogno, ma se deve essere uno sfogo fisiologico sia, meglio se non con lei.


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Come fanno in tanti...se c'è l'accordo nella coppia tutto è possibile


Sì quello lo so. Non capisco come si possa accettarlo. Io non ce la farei mai.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì quello lo so. Non capisco come si possa accettarlo. Io non ce la farei mai.


Sono scelte di coppia...come chi accetta che l altro abbia l amante...
Io l altro giorno ho riportato l esempio del mio amico che aveva la madre che si faceva venire a prendere dall' amante sotto casa...
Il marito aveva accettato il tutto...


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> c'è stato un periodo in cui l'ho pensato, ma poi, a domanda diretta, ha ribadito che per lei il sesso non conta, in questo momento non le interessa sapere se lo faccio con una sconosciuta, una professionista, una amica mia o sua. Le dispiace che io ne abbia bisogno, ma se deve essere uno sfogo fisiologico sia, meglio se non con lei.


ma tua moglie ha tenuto di conto che con il tempo frequentando per sesso altre donne possa accadere che tu ti innamori di una di loro?


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì quello lo so. Non capisco come si possa accettarlo. Io non ce la farei mai.


Dipende tutto da che tipo di rapporto uno riesce a costruire con il coniuge...se è tutto alla luce del sole ed entrambi stanno bene nella situazione che si è venuta a creare perché no? c'è molto più rispetto in un rapporto così piuttosto che in un matrimonio all'apparenza "normale" ma che cela tradimenti vari.


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sono scelte di coppia...come chi accetta che l altro abbia l amante...
> Io l altro giorno ho riportato l esempio del mio amico che aveva la madre che si faceva venire a prendere dall' amante sotto casa...
> Il marito aveva accettato il tutto...


Sisì per l’amor del cielo liberissimi. Forse sono io che sono troppo gelosa.


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Dipende tutto da che tipo di rapporto uno riesce a costruire con il coniuge...se è tutto alla luce del sole ed entrambi stanno bene nella situazione che si è venuta a creare perché no? c'è molto più rispetto in un rapporto così piuttosto che in un matrimonio all'apparenza "normale" ma che cela tradimenti vari.


Certo. Se sono entrambi d’accordo ok. Io non lo farei mai.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Certo. Se sono entrambi d’accordo ok. Io non lo farei mai.


Su certe cose mi sembri troppo chiusa mentalmente...
Fino a quando non ci sei dentro...non potrai mai saperlo....
Come con i figli....
All inizio tutti pieni di buoni propositi...poi si scende a compromessi....
Altrimenti non si vive più....


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Su certe cose mi sembri troppo chiusa mentalmente...
> Fino a quando non ci sei dentro...non potrai mai saperlo....
> Come con i figli....
> All inizio tutti pieni di buoni propositi...poi si scende a compromessi....
> Altrimenti non si vive più....


Non sono chiusa. Semplicemente non accetto che mio marito si scopi altre. Sono gelosa.


----------



## omicron (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non sono chiusa. Semplicemente non accetto che mio marito si scopi altre. Sono gelosa.


ma della storia di pazzesco hai capito qualcosa oppure no?


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Giugno 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma tua moglie ha tenuto di conto che con il tempo frequentando per sesso altre donne possa accadere che tu ti innamori di una di loro?


si per come sono fatto è una cosa che potrebbe succedere e lei lo sa. Infatti ha detto che se dovesse capitare vedrà se disperarsi...


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma della storia di pazzesco hai capito qualcosa oppure no?


Sì stavo riportando ciò che non farei io.


----------



## Venice30 (29 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si per come sono fatto è una cosa che potrebbe succedere e lei lo sa. Infatti ha detto che se dovesse capitare vedrà se disperarsi...


Scusa ma a sto punto, mi sembra tanto che tua moglie sta con te tanto per...


----------



## omicron (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì stavo riportando ciò che non farei io.


lo sappiamo quello che faresti tu, lo avrai scritto almeno 10 volte


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì stavo riportando ciò che non farei io.


Etta, anche io non lo accetterei se dovessi condividerla con qualcuno
e non riesco a pensare di fare sesso con altre mentre sto con lei


----------



## abebis (29 Giugno 2022)

@Pazzesco resto della mia idea: il messaggio che ti sta mandando tua moglie è

_Voglio stare con te ma tu fatti la tua vita sessuale fuori casa con ti pare. Ti suggerisco anche delle possibilità: non mi interessa con chi vai. Scordati però di avere vita sessuale con me._

Ti sta proponendo, esplicitamente direi, una relazione in cui tu puoi avere con lei tutti gli aspetti di una relazione (affetto, progetti, socialità, ecc) TRANNE il sesso e però non ti chiede di rinunciare al sesso ma di cercarlo con altre, a patto che ciò non vada ad incidere sulla vostra relazione.

Questo è come la interpreto io.


----------



## Pazzesco (29 Giugno 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Scusa ma a sto punto, mi sembra tanto che tua moglie sta con te tanto per...



no, non credo avrebbe senso, dopo un po' di anni di casini


----------



## Venice30 (29 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> no, non credo avrebbe senso, dopo un po' di anni di casini


E perché forse non vuole restare sola. 
Però questo è la mia visione, poi sapete voi.


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lo sappiamo quello che faresti tu, lo avrai scritto almeno 10 volte


Piuttosto lo mollo.


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Etta, anche io non lo accetterei se dovessi condividerla con qualcuno
> e non riesco a pensare di fare sesso con altre mentre sto con lei


Idem. Piuttosto ci si lascia.


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> @Pazzesco resto della mia idea: il messaggio che ti sta mandando tua moglie è
> 
> _Voglio stare con te ma tu fatti la tua vita sessuale fuori casa con ti pare. Ti suggerisco anche delle possibilità: non mi interessa con chi vai. Scordati però di avere vita sessuale con me._
> 
> ...


Che brutto così però.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che brutto così però.


Etta è la vita reale questa....
Spesso si scende a compromessi che possono risultare assurdi per chi non ci è in mezzo...
Sua moglie piuttosto che perderlo definitivamente preferisce una specie di rapporto aperto...
Anche io faccio fatica a comprenderlo... però potrei anche capirlo...
In fin dei conti lei non è più interessata al lato sessuale...ma proverà stima affetto e forse ancora amore per lui...
Quindi piuttosto che saperlo votato ad una castità imposta preferisce che in caso di necessità vada a cercare fuori casa quello che in casa non potrà più avere


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si per come sono fatto è una cosa che potrebbe succedere e lei lo sa. Infatti ha detto che se dovesse capitare vedrà se disperarsi...


Ecco... è qui che volevo arrivare...allora per lei non è solo un problema di sesso, lei non sa se è ancora innamorata di te... altrimenti saprebbe già ora che una cosa del genere la farebbe disperare... giusto?


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Siamo usciti a cena con una coppia di amici. Di quegli amici che conosci in vacanza, che ti trovi bene, ma non diventa mai una vera amicizia e che vedi giusto qualche volta l'anno.
> Lui 60 anni, supersportivo, lei 51, bella, sportiva (per star dietro a lui e non deluderlo) e con alle spalle qualche ritocco chirurgico andato mirabilmente a buon fine.
> Di noi due sanno che ci eravamo mollati, ma non la causa. Sono ora contenti del riavvicinamento.
> Dopo cena si passeggia, io con lui a parlare di lavoro e figli, le due lei tra loro.
> ...


lascia perdere.   non hai il fisico e la mente adatti


----------



## perplesso (29 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma della storia di pazzesco hai capito qualcosa oppure no?


domanda retorica immagino


----------



## spleen (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che brutto così però.


Se la moglie del pirla che tromba te ogni tanto lo sapesse e accettasse, per te farebbe differenza?


----------



## omicron (29 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> domanda retorica immagino


Ovviamente


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Siamo usciti a cena con una coppia di amici. Di quegli amici che conosci in vacanza, che ti trovi bene, ma non diventa mai una vera amicizia e che vedi giusto qualche volta l'anno.
> Lui 60 anni, supersportivo, lei 51, bella, sportiva (per star dietro a lui e non deluderlo) e con alle spalle qualche ritocco chirurgico andato mirabilmente a buon fine.
> Di noi due sanno che ci eravamo mollati, ma non la causa. Sono ora contenti del riavvicinamento.
> Dopo cena si passeggia, io con lui a parlare di lavoro e figli, le due lei tra loro.
> ...


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Etta è la vita reale questa....
> Spesso si scende a compromessi che possono risultare assurdi per chi non ci è in mezzo...
> Sua moglie piuttosto che perderlo definitivamente preferisce una specie di rapporto aperto...
> Anche io faccio fatica a comprenderlo... però potrei anche capirlo...
> ...


Chiamatemi egoista ma non lo farei. Non è per forza la normalità. Su questo devo dire che sono come la moglie del g.



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ecco... è qui che volevo arrivare...allora per lei non è solo un problema di sesso, lei non sa se è ancora innamorata di te... *altrimenti saprebbe già ora che una cosa del genere la farebbe disperare... giusto?*


Teoricamente dovrebbe essere così.



spleen ha detto:


> Se la moglie del pirla che tromba te ogni tanto lo sapesse e accettasse, per te farebbe differenza?


A me no perché sono amante. Ma se fossi moglie mai accetterei una cosa simile.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Giugno 2022)

Boh, io ho seguito la tua tormentata storia e nei tuoi panni manderei mia moglie a stendere domandandomi perché’ mi sia convinto a darle credito e picchiando la testa contro un muro. Una proposta come quella fatta a te mi annichilirebbe. Non siete una coppia annoiata priva di stimoli. Siete in fase si ricostruzione Non ha pensato neppure un attimo che avrebbe potuto ferirti?
Non e’ altruismo, l’altruismo e’ assecondarti ogni tanto cercando di recuperare la voglia che non ha, perché  io ci scommetto, tu non hai voglia di sesso ma di lei e lei lo sa. 
La trovo una cattiveria gratuita.
Magari sbaglio…


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Giugno 2022)

Sicuro che non ti faccia pagare, un po’ come la moglie di danny, il fatto che ha dovuto chiudere la sua storia perche’ l’hai scoperta?


----------



## abebis (29 Giugno 2022)

@Pazzesco aggiungo: se quella donna è entrata in discorsi intimi con tua moglie e le ha detto che è insoddisfatta sessualmente, ritengo virtualmente impossibile che tua moglie non le abbia risposto _"pensa un po', da noi è l'opposto: è mio marito che è insoddisfatto, poverino, perché io ho perso ogni interesse sessuale"_

Se nei prossimi giorni ti arriva un whatsapp dall'amica, allora forse ha aggiunto anche qualcosa del tipo "_ci sono due problemi che potrebbero risolversi da soli..." _


----------



## abebis (29 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sicuro che non ti faccia pagare, un po’ come la miglie di danny, il fatto che ha dovuto chiudere la sua storia perche’ l’hai scoperta?


Perché, la moglie di danny gli procura donne da trombarsi? Non mi pare proprio, anzi!

Strano concetto hai di "far pagare"...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2022)

La moglie di @Pazzesco ha iniziato una psicoterapia e ha fatto bene.
Può essere che abbia preso sul serio una prescrizione paradossale o che questo intervento diretto sia una iniziativa sua.
A me sembra diverso dire “puoi trovare con altre ciò che io non riesco a dare” dal fare da tramite per una nuova relazione.
Il secondo caso, quello attuale, è un modo per rimanere nella relazione è in una posizione di forza. C’è una bella differenza tra (come in una pubblicità di questi giorni) la nonna che invita i nipoti a sistemarsi e chi combina il matrimonio.


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La moglie di @Pazzesco ha iniziato una psicoterapia e ha fatto bene.
> Può essere che abbia preso sul serio una prescrizione paradossale o che questo intervento diretto sia una iniziativa sua.
> A me sembra diverso dire “puoi trovare con altre ciò che io non riesco a dare” dal fare da tramite per una nuova relazione.
> Il secondo caso, quello attuale, è un modo per rimanere nella relazione è in una posizione di forza. C’è una bella differenza tra (come in una pubblicità di questi giorni) la nonna che invita i nipoti a sistemarsi e chi combina il matrimonio.


Sì ma non è comunque una bella cosa secondo me. Non so io faccio davvero fatica ad entrare nell’ottica di questa cosa.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Perché, la moglie di danny gli procura donne da trombarsi? Non mi pare proprio, anzi!
> 
> Strano concetto hai di "far pagare"...


La moglie di danny lo incolpa (va) perche’ per il fatto di essere stata scoperta e aver dovuto porre fine alla relazione..o la tua era una battuta ?



Brunetta ha detto:


> La moglie di @Pazzesco ha iniziato una psicoterapia e ha fatto bene.
> Può essere che abbia preso sul serio una prescrizione paradossale o che questo intervento diretto sia una iniziativa sua.
> A me sembra diverso dire “puoi trovare con altre ciò che io non riesco a dare” dal fare da tramite per una nuova relazione.
> Il secondo caso, quello attuale, è un modo per rimanere nella relazione è in una posizione di forza. C’è una bella differenza tra (come in una pubblicità di questi giorni) la nonna che invita i nipoti a sistemarsi e chi combina il matrimonio.


Mah..io ripeto, se organizzi per altruismo non lo dici e fai tu…se lo espliciti fai soffrire… e lo trovo  una cattiveria gratuita verso chi ti sta vicino e ha superato momenti non banali e vorrebbe da te quello che non vuoi dargli…

Con questa cosa la moglie di pazzesco gli ha comunicato, nell’ordine:
- vedi che tutti tradiscono ed e’ normale?
- anche se fai sesso con un’altra (per giunta moglie di un tuo amico), a me va bene
- tanto se poi ti innamori a me importa fava
L’importante e’ che non mi sfiori perche’ non mi va..
E che cavolo….


----------



## abebis (29 Giugno 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La moglie di danny lo incolpa (va) perche’ per il fatto di essere stata scoperta e aver dovuto porre fine alla relazione..o la tua era una battuta ?


----------



## abebis (29 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La moglie di @Pazzesco ha iniziato una psicoterapia e ha fatto bene.
> Può essere che abbia preso sul serio una prescrizione paradossale o che questo intervento diretto sia una iniziativa sua.
> A me sembra diverso dire “puoi trovare con altre ciò che io non riesco a dare” dal fare da tramite per una nuova relazione.
> Il secondo caso, quello attuale, *è un modo per rimanere nella relazione è in una posizione di forza*. C’è una bella differenza tra (come in una pubblicità di questi giorni) la nonna che invita i nipoti a sistemarsi e chi combina il matrimonio.


Esatto! È lei che gli "concede" di trombare con una donna. È il fenomeno del cuckoldismo (cfr. Camillo Casati Stampa) questa volta girato al femminile: ci manca solo che lei stia lì a guardare.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Idem. Piuttosto ci si lascia.


Ma scusa tu il tuo uomo non lo condividi con un altra?


----------



## abebis (29 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La moglie di @Pazzesco ha iniziato una psicoterapia e ha fatto bene.
> Può essere che abbia preso sul serio una prescrizione paradossale o che questo intervento diretto sia una iniziativa sua.
> A me sembra diverso dire “puoi trovare con altre ciò che io non riesco a dare” dal fare da tramite per una nuova relazione.
> Il secondo caso, quello attuale, è un modo per rimanere nella relazione è in una posizione di forza. C’è una bella differenza tra (come in una pubblicità di questi giorni) la nonna che invita i nipoti a sistemarsi e chi combina il matrimonio.


Ad ogni modo, forse è anche un po' esagerato attribuire una tale sofisticatezza al comportamento della moglie di @Pazzesco : potrebbe anche essere che questa donna è (sinceramente) dispiaciuta di non riuscire a provare stimoli sessuali e ritiene che non può chiedere al marito una rinuncia al sesso, pertanto questi possono essere solo i suoi modi  di comunicargli la sua condiscendenza al fatto che lui intrattenga relazioni (puramente) sessuali con altre persone, anche conosciute eventualmente. E questo senza nessun retropensiero di "controllo" o "esercizio di potere".

È una possibilità, e forse anche la più semplice, ma non ci sono elementi sufficienti per poterlo capire: la sua strizza sicuramente ne sa di più 

Il nocciolo della questione è comunque solo il fatto che a lui stia bene o meno: se gli sta bene, la relazione può andare avanti, altrimenti inevitabilmente naufragherà.


----------



## Tachidoz (29 Giugno 2022)

Mi permetto di fare una domanda a Pazzesco: l'uscita a quattro da chi è stata organizzata? Strano che un'amica che vedi saltuariamente ti confessi dei tradimenti del marito, ancora più strano pensare a lei come sostituta. Anche nel primo incontro credo si trattasse di un'amica di tua moglie. Credo possa essere un modo per avere un controllo maggiore sulle sue uscite "fisiologiche". Per tenere a bada il cuore, non il c...o

Vidi anni fa un servizio in tv delle Iene in cui una povera mamma con il figlio con gravi problemi di handicap psicofisici, aveva comunque  notato in lui bisogno di sfogarsi sessualmente. Lo portava regolarmente da una professionista che trattava altri casi simili, li lasciava soli un'oretta e poi lo riportava a casa. Trovava grandi miglioramenti nella serenità psicologica del figlio. 

Derubricare il NORMALISSIMO bisogno di fare l'amore con la persona che si ama a 'sfogare i propri bisogni fisiologici' (cerca pure di trovargliele, come la mamma del ragazzo) è davvero svilente nei confronti del rifiutato, poco delicato e denota davvero poca empatia nei confronti della persona "amata". Non è cuckoldismo femminile, la moglie mica gode a vederlo andare con altre, lo fa perché lui deve sfogare, mica perchè è innamorato di lei. Poca empatia, questo vedo ,ed è una delle basi insieme al sesso. Ovviamente giudizio mio.


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma scusa tu il tuo uomo non lo condividi con un altra?


Ma lei già c’è. Non è subentrata dopo. Sono io che ho accettato la situazione pur avendo già un’altra donna.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma lei già c’è. Non è subentrata dopo. Sono io che ho accettato la situazione pur avendo già un’altra donna.


Beh si chiama essere amante...
Altrimenti non lo saresti...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma non è comunque una bella cosa secondo me. Non so io faccio davvero fatica ad entrare nell’ottica di questa cosa.


Forse non è chiaro che io non dico cosa farei io. 
Ho cercato di analizzare la situazione.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2022)

abebis ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo, forse è anche un po' esagerato attribuire una tale sofisticatezza al comportamento della moglie di @Pazzesco : potrebbe anche essere che questa donna è (sinceramente) dispiaciuta di non riuscire a provare stimoli sessuali e ritiene che non può chiedere al marito una rinuncia al sesso, pertanto questi possono essere solo i suoi modi  di comunicargli la sua condiscendenza al fatto che lui intrattenga relazioni (puramente) sessuali con altre persone, anche conosciute eventualmente. E questo senza nessun retropensiero di "controllo" o "esercizio di potere".
> 
> È una possibilità, e forse anche la più semplice, ma non ci sono elementi sufficienti per poterlo capire: la sua strizza sicuramente ne sa di più
> 
> Il nocciolo della questione è comunque solo il fatto che a lui stia bene o meno: se gli sta bene, la relazione può andare avanti, altrimenti inevitabilmente naufragherà.


La sofisticatezza può non essere consapevole, non lo è quasi mai, ma è presente sempre.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma lei già c’è. Non è subentrata dopo. Sono io che ho accettato la situazione pur avendo già un’altra donna.


Quindi hai accettato di condividerlo. Corretto?


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh si chiama essere amante...
> Altrimenti non lo saresti...


Infatti. Però se io sto con uno, non accetto di conviderlo con una, che spunta dopo di me.


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non è chiaro che io non dico cosa farei io.
> Ho cercato di analizzare la situazione.


Sì l’ho capito. Sono io che non riesco a entrare in quell’ottica.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti. Però se io sto con uno, non accetto di conviderlo con una, che spunta dopo di me.


Ma tu cerchi solo il ruolo di amante...per questo...
Così non avrai mai una dopo ti te ..
Al max ti stoppa prima...


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi hai accettato di condividerlo. Corretto?


Sì. Ma io sono arrivata DOPO.


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma tu cerchi solo il ruolo di amante...per questo...
> Così non avrai mai una dopo ti te ..
> Al max ti stoppa prima...


Sì certo, ma metti caso dovessi avere un ufficiale, non accetterei mai di condividerlo in quel caso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì. Ma io sono arrivata DOPO.


Ma sempre condivisione è...
Anzi...lei avrebbe più diritti di te...solo per l anzianità...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì certo, ma metti caso dovessi avere un ufficiale, non accetterei mai di condividerlo in quel caso.


Ma tu sei l amante ..
Da sempre...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì l’ho capito. Sono io che non riesco a entrare in quell’ottica.


Però si è capito.
Non è proprio indispensabile dirlo in ogni discussione dieci volte.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì. Ma io sono arrivata DOPO.


Cosa cambia prima o dopo, non lo capisco! Essere amanti è sempre un condividere volenti o nolenti. La differenza che fai tu non ha senso. Non sarà mai solo tu, ma tu non lo capisci e non lo accetti, ma se continui ad essere amante sarà sempre così.


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma sempre condivisione è...
> Anzi...lei avrebbe più diritti di te...*solo per l anzianità...*


In tutti i sensi in effetti.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma tu sei l amante ..
> Da sempre...


Stavo facendo un’ipotesi.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Però si è capito.
> Non è proprio indispensabile dirlo in ogni discussione dieci volte.


Meglio ribadirlo. Si sa mai.



Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Cosa cambia prima o dopo, non lo capisco! Essere amanti è sempre un condividere volenti o nolenti. La differenza che fai tu non ha senso. Non sarà mai solo tu, ma tu non lo capisci e non lo accetti, ma se continui ad essere amante sarà sempre così.


Io parlo dal mio punto di vista: se un uomo è già sposato, ed io accetto di essere la sua amante, è vero che è condivisione ma non vengo “tradita”. Se invece io sono la moglie, e lui si trova l’amante, in quel caso verrei “tradita”. Se scelgo un uomo per starci ufficialmente, lo voglio solo mio, altrimenti se accetto di fare l’amante accetto anche di convididere. È normale.


----------



## Venice30 (29 Giugno 2022)

Certo che stasera stai dicendo parecchie stronzate, ettina.


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Certo che stasera stai dicendo parecchie stronzate, ettina.


Eh io la penso così che posso farci.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Giugno 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Certo che stasera stai dicendo parecchie stronzate, ettina.


Toglierei stasera dalla frase


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì. Ma io sono arrivata DOPO.


Accettando di fare sesso con un uomo che prima o dopo averlo fatto con te lo fa con un’altra. Mentre tu da quello che scrivi ti dedichi solo a lui. Corretto?


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Toglierei stasera dalla frase


Simpatia portami via.


----------



## Etta (29 Giugno 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Accettando di fare sesso con un uomo che prima o dopo averlo fatto con te lo fa con un’altra. Mentre tu da quello che scrivi ti dedichi solo a lui. Corretto?


Non lo so se è corretto. Non abito a casa loro.


----------



## bull63 (29 Giugno 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Toglierei stasera dalla frase


Basta bastonare Etta, un po' di comprensione..


----------



## Etta (30 Giugno 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Basta bastonare Etta, un po' di comprensione..


Sai dove me le metto le loro “bastonate”?


----------



## Lostris (30 Giugno 2022)

No vabbè….


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Giugno 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Mi permetto di fare una domanda a Pazzesco: l'uscita a quattro da chi è stata organizzata? Strano che un'amica che vedi saltuariamente ti confessi dei tradimenti del marito, ancora più strano pensare a lei come sostituta. Anche nel primo incontro credo si trattasse di un'amica di tua moglie. Credo possa essere un modo per avere un controllo maggiore sulle sue uscite "fisiologiche". Per tenere a bada il cuore, non il c...o


la richiesta è partita dalla lei dell'altre coppia; ha scritto a me che sa essere il più rompipalle dei due



abebis ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo, forse è anche un po' esagerato attribuire una tale sofisticatezza al comportamento della moglie di @Pazzesco : potrebbe anche essere che questa donna è (sinceramente) dispiaciuta di non riuscire a provare stimoli sessuali e ritiene che non può chiedere al marito una rinuncia al sesso, pertanto questi possono essere solo i suoi modi  di comunicargli la sua condiscendenza al fatto che lui intrattenga relazioni (puramente) sessuali con altre persone, anche conosciute eventualmente. E questo senza nessun retropensiero di "controllo" o "esercizio di potere".
> 
> È una possibilità, e forse anche la più semplice, ma non ci sono elementi sufficienti per poterlo capire: la sua strizza sicuramente ne sa di più
> 
> Il nocciolo della questione è comunque solo il fatto che a lui stia bene o meno: se gli sta bene, la relazione può andare avanti, altrimenti inevitabilmente naufragherà.




per il momento spero in momenti migliori
(giuro che se qualcuno risponde: "chi vive sperando, muore ####ndo" gli ##go nell'areazione dell'auto)



Tachidoz ha detto:


> Derubricare il NORMALISSIMO bisogno di fare l'amore con la persona che si ama a 'sfogare i propri bisogni fisiologici' (cerca pure di trovargliele, come la mamma del ragazzo) è davvero svilente nei confronti del rifiutato, poco delicato e denota davvero poca empatia nei confronti della persona "amata". Non è cuckoldismo femminile, la moglie mica gode a vederlo andare con altre, lo fa perché lui deve sfogare, mica perchè è innamorato di lei. Poca empatia, questo vedo ,ed è una delle basi insieme al sesso. Ovviamente giudizio mio.


ok, ma quindi secondo te dal punto di vista pratico cosa dovrebbe fare?
farselo andare bene e punto? E non ri riparte con un altro tipo di problema?



Etta ha detto:


> Sai dove me le metto le loro “bastonate”?


Etta, siamo tutti strani, io per primo: infatti l'immaginarti mentre ti metti le bastonate dove mi pacerebbe immaginarlo ossessionerà le mie prossime notti.
Perdona l'uscita sopra le righe, ma conosci la mia situazione di astinenza atipica.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Etta, siamo tutti strani, io per primo: infatti l'immaginarti mentre ti metti le bastonate dove mi pacerebbe immaginarlo ossessionerà le mie prossime notti.
> Perdona l'uscita sopra le righe, ma conosci la mia situazione di astinenza atipica.


Cazz sono in terra dal ridere
In sti giorni abbiamo tirato fuori di tutto ...
Ma perdonami....adesso che fa un caldo porco e siamo tutte più o meno in giro mezze biotte (almeno io che sono fissa in pantaloncini e canotta)....fai le RX a tutte quelle che incroci?
Scusa l uscita ...ma dopo la tua dei bastoni dentro Etta...era il minimo


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazz sono in terra dal ridere
> In sti giorni abbiamo tirato fuori di tutto ...
> Ma perdonami....adesso che fa un caldo porco e siamo tutte più o meno in giro mezze biotte (almeno io che sono fissa in pantaloncini e canotta)....fai le RX a tutte quelle che incroci?
> Scusa l uscita ...ma dopo la tua dei bastoni dentro Etta...era il minimo


sono in giro per lavoro in giacca & cravatta e tengo l'aria a 13°, confidando nell'effetti simil-acqua fredda in piscina


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> sono in giro per lavoro in giacca & cravatta e tengo l'aria a 13°, confidando nell'effetti simil-acqua fredda in piscina


Usti....
Ma prima o poi scenderai dall' auto....


----------



## Pazzesco (30 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Usti....
> Ma prima o poi scenderai dall' auto....


metto l'accappatoio, tipo piscina...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> metto l'accappatoio, tipo piscina...


Sta notte sogno te in accappatoio e Etta coi bastoni...


----------



## MariLea (30 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non sono chiusa. Semplicemente non accetto che mio marito si scopi altre.* Sono gelosa.*


Però ti scopi uomini sposati che, poco o molto, si scopano le mogli e se capita altre che non puoi sapere...
che tipo di gelosia è la tua?


----------



## omicron (30 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Però ti scopi uomini sposati che, poco o molto, si scopano le mogli e se capita altre che non puoi sapere...
> che tipo di gelosia è la tua?


Non lo sa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Però ti scopi uomini sposati che, poco o molto, si scopano le mogli e se capita altre che non puoi sapere...
> che tipo di gelosia è la tua?


Hai colto il segno....
Che gelosia può avere un amante????
Forse non è ben chiaro il ruolo...
Non è facile capirlo....


----------



## omicron (30 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai colto il segno....
> Che gelosia può avere un amante????
> Forse non è ben chiaro il ruolo...
> Non è facile capirlo....


Ma lei sarebbe gelosa solo se fosse l’ufficiale
Altrimenti non è gelosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma lei sarebbe gelosa solo se fosse l’ufficiale
> Altrimenti non è gelosa


Seeeee, aspetta


----------



## MariLea (30 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai colto il segno....
> Che gelosia può avere un amante????
> Forse non è ben chiaro il ruolo...
> Non è facile capirlo....


Forse per lei conta il "titolo"


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Forse per lei conta il "titolo"



Ancora peggio


----------



## Tachidoz (30 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ok, ma quindi secondo te dal punto di vista pratico cosa dovrebbe fare?
> farselo andare bene e punto? E non ri riparte con un altro tipo di problema?


Cosa dovrebbe fare non lo so, so cosa farei io al posto suo se avessi un problema di questo tipo... Ti lascerei dopo averle provate tutte, per permetterti di vivere una vita normale, facendoti vivere l'amore come va vissuto. Riconoscendo innanzitutto io di avere un problema (ovvero non avere voglia di fare sesso con l'uomo della mia vita e che asserisco di volere con me) e non  additandola come un'esigenza fisiologica del partner che non vuole rassegnarsi alla castità.

Se avessi un problema d'impotenza (o fisica o psicologica non conta, è lo stesso) andrei subito da un medico o psicologo, non tanto per aver privato la partner del suo "bisogno di sfogarsi" ma perchè innanzitutto è a me che è preclusa una fonte di piacere da cui ho sempre attinto, più spesso e soprattutto quando sono innamorato, altrimenti na botta a settimana con chi capita mi basterebbe pure.

Inoltre cercherei una soluzione medica subito, non dopo aver dormito mesi abbracciati e notando comunque la propensione del partner a volerlo fare. Ci sarei andato subito dallo psicologo. Qui sembra quasi che ci vada per farti piacere, per farti vedere che un minimo, ma proprio un minimo sindacale, si sta sbattendo.

E se il partner volesse rimanere con me, pure dopo aver accertato che sarò impotente a vita, le lascerei campo aperto, faccia quello che vuole ma non essendo un cuckold preferirei che ci lasciassimo definitivamente,oppure, forse, mi andrebbe bene, non lo so. Devo prima diventare impotente con sentenza medica definitiva. Su questo punto non riesco a proiettarmi bene.

Ps

Chi vive sperando... al mattino legge l'oroscopo


----------



## Etta (30 Giugno 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Etta, siamo tutti strani, io per primo: infatti l'immaginarti mentre ti metti le bastonate dove mi pacerebbe immaginarlo ossessionerà le mie prossime notti.
> Perdona l'uscita sopra le righe, ma conosci la mia situazione di astinenza atipica.


Anche io sono in astinenza eh. Non sei l’unico. 



MariLea ha detto:


> Però ti scopi uomini sposati che, poco o molto, si scopano le mogli e se capita altre che non puoi sapere...
> che tipo di gelosia è la tua?


Se non lo so non posso essere gelosa. Ovviamente intendevo dire nel caso in cui venissi a saperlo.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai colto il segno....
> Che gelosia può avere un amante????
> Forse non è ben chiaro il ruolo...
> Non è facile capirlo....


Siamo esseri umani anche se amanti eh. Mica siamo creature mitologiche.


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai colto il segno....
> Che gelosia può avere un amante????
> Forse non è ben chiaro il ruolo...
> Non è facile capirlo....


scherzi?   qui abbiamo avuto soggetti che se l'amante anche solo pensava di guardare un'altra donna o un altro uomo, scoppiava na traggggedia


----------



## Tachidoz (30 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Hai colto il segno....
> Che gelosia può avere un amante????
> Forse non è ben chiaro il ruolo...
> Non è facile capirlo....


Nei letti degli altri già caldi d'amore
Non ho provato dolore
L'invidia di ieri non è già finita
Stasera vi invidio la vita (cit.)


----------



## Tachipirina (30 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Infatti. Però se io sto con uno, non accetto di conviderlo con una, che spunta dopo di me.


Ma "prima o dopo " c'è,  e stai condividendo...anzi, briciole rispetto alla loro quotidianità.
Lo accetto serenamente?


----------



## Etta (30 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ma "prima o dopo " c'è,  e stai condividendo...anzi, briciole rispetto alla loro quotidianità.
> Lo accetto serenamente?


Se non lo accettassi non starei con lui. Per me conta molto invece il prima o il dopo.


----------



## Tachipirina (30 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se non lo accettassi non starei con lui. Per me conta molto invece il prima o il dopo.


Beh se sei contenta tu,  chi sono io per mettere in dubbio.


----------



## Etta (30 Giugno 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Beh se sei contenta tu,  chi sono io per mettere in dubbio.


Sì io sono contenta. L’unica cosa è che dipendo da altre persone e non sono totalmente libera.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Giugno 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Però ti scopi uomini sposati che, poco o molto, si scopano le mogli e se capita altre che non puoi sapere...
> che tipo di gelosia è la tua?


No, no !
Non hai letto gli aggiornamenti ?
Con la moglie non fa niente, anzi soli in casa e lei cosa fa ?
Va a nascondersi in altra camera a telefonare.
Qui la gatta ci cova.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, no !
> Non hai letto gli aggiornamenti ?
> Con la moglie non fa niente, anzi soli in casa e lei cosa fa ?
> Va a nascondersi in altra camera a telefonare.
> Qui la gatta ci cova.


Sei veramente...."perfida"....
Non c è nulla ...


----------



## Tachipirina (30 Giugno 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì io sono contenta. L’unica cosa è che dipendo da altre persone e non sono totalmente libera.


Colpa tua
Renditi indipendente.


----------



## MariLea (30 Giugno 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, no !
> Non hai letto gli aggiornamenti ?
> Con la moglie non fa niente, anzi soli in casa e lei cosa fa ?
> Va a nascondersi in altra camera a telefonare.
> Qui la gatta ci cova.


Ma davvero?
Con la moglie non fa niente? Questa non si è mai sentita  
Ed in nove mesi di pausa lavoro la moglie non gli salta addosso quando sono soli, che so... la mattina quando i figli sono a scuola e il pomeriggio quando vanno in palestra o dai compagni, la sera quando dormono assieme nel lettone... lei sempre al telefono? che spreco!


----------



## Etta (1 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Ma davvero?
> Con la moglie non fa niente? Questa non si è mai sentita
> Ed in nove mesi di pausa lavoro la moglie non gli salta addosso quando sono soli, che so... la mattina quando i figli sono a scuola e il pomeriggio quando vanno in palestra o dai compagni, la sera quando dormono assieme nel lettone... lei sempre al telefono? che spreco!


No lei a quanto pare sta bene senza sesso.


----------



## ologramma (1 Luglio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Ma davvero?
> Con la moglie non fa niente? Questa non si è mai sentita
> Ed in nove mesi di pausa lavoro la moglie non gli salta addosso quando sono soli, che so... la mattina quando i figli sono a scuola e il pomeriggio quando vanno in palestra o dai compagni, la sera quando dormono assieme nel lettone... lei sempre al telefono? che spreco!


Dato che le problematiche di una coppia sono molteplici e complesse il non fare niente ci può essere e qui ce ne sono stati casi da entrambi i sessi


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Settembre 2022)

ciao,
giusto un aggiornamento. 
Lei ha iniziato da qualche mese ad andare da una psicologa. Ci va una o due volte la settimana, dice di sentirne i benefici. 
La psicologa le ha consigliato di non parlare assolutamente di quello che si dicono con me e le ha suggerito di vivere da sola, per un periodo di 3-6 mesi, per capire cosa realmente vuole. 
Da inizio agosto quindi ci vediamo e sentiamo saltuariamente.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao,
> giusto un aggiornamento.
> Lei ha iniziato da qualche mese ad andare da una psicologa. Ci va una o due volte la settimana, dice di sentirne i benefici.
> La psicologa le ha consigliato di non parlare assolutamente di quello che si dicono con me e le ha suggerito di vivere da sola, per un periodo di 3-6 mesi, per capire cosa realmente vuole.
> Da inizio agosto quindi ci vediamo e sentiamo saltuariamente.


Mi sembra una prassi corretta.
Non pensare che possa essere “aggiustata”.


----------



## ionio36 (28 Settembre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao,
> giusto un aggiornamento.
> Lei ha iniziato da qualche mese ad andare da una psicologa. Ci va una o due volte la settimana, dice di sentirne i benefici.
> La psicologa le ha consigliato di non parlare assolutamente di quello che si dicono con me e le ha suggerito di vivere da sola, per un periodo di 3-6 mesi, per capire cosa realmente vuole.
> Da inizio agosto quindi ci vediamo e sentiamo saltuariamente.


Ma tu a vivere da solo come ti trovi?


----------



## ionio36 (28 Settembre 2022)

Sei tu quello che deve per primo stare bene!


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Settembre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Gli vuol far vedere quant'è 'brava'.
> Vuol mostrare che è tranquillamente capace di resistere al corteggiamento.
> Purtroppo però non ha alcun senso dal momento che - almeno in UN caso - ha 'ceduto'.


Odio l'autocitazione ma non posso farne a meno quando le cose succedono paripari anche a me.


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Settembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Ma tu a vivere da solo come ti trovi?


Mi manca, ma per il resto sto bene e non mi vien da cercare compagnia più di tanto


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Settembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra una prassi corretta.
> Non pensare che possa essere “aggiustata”.


----------



## Anatoly79 (29 Settembre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ciao,
> giusto un aggiornamento.
> Lei ha iniziato da qualche mese ad andare da una psicologa. Ci va una o due volte la settimana, dice di sentirne i benefici.
> La psicologa le ha consigliato di non parlare assolutamente di quello che si dicono con me e le ha suggerito di vivere da sola, per un periodo di 3-6 mesi, per capire cosa realmente vuole.
> Da inizio agosto quindi ci vediamo e sentiamo saltuariamente.


E se come dice Brunetta non dovesse essere "aggiustata" come la prenderesti? Io personalmente dopo tutto questo putiferio mi "incazzerei" da morire, poi....
E una domanda, se vuoi puoi anche non rispondermi, il Vostro avvicinamento come è stato visto dai figli?


----------



## ionio36 (29 Settembre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Mi manca, ma per il resto sto bene e non mi vien da cercare compagnia più di tanto


Penso che questo sia il punto di svolta!
Prima stai bene con la persona più importante(tu). Poi deciderai con serenità se merita una altra possibilità.
Non è da tutti!


----------



## Pazzesco (2 Ottobre 2022)

Anatoly79 ha detto:


> E se come dice Brunetta non dovesse essere "aggiustata" come la prenderesti? Io personalmente dopo tutto questo putiferio mi "incazzerei" da morire, poi....
> E una domanda, se vuoi puoi anche non rispondermi, il Vostro avvicinamento come è stato visto dai figli?


boh no, incazzato no, faorse un po deluso e magari 'rancoroso' per i capelli bianchi.

Per il resto, non ci eravamo lasciati male, in tanti anni davvero non avevamo mai fatto sfuriate di fronte ai figli e, anche dopo il tradimento, le litigate le si faceva tra di noi. 
Ora ai 'grandi' importa poco, anche se la figlia è convinta, anzi, assolutamente certa, che farei bene a star lontano dalla mamma. 
Agli altri due direi che fa piacere. Ad uno in particolare, che devo confessare pensavo fosse quello cui fregasse meno, dichiaratamente molto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> boh no, incazzato no, faorse un po deluso e magari 'rancoroso' per i capelli bianchi.
> 
> Per il resto, non ci eravamo lasciati male, in tanti anni davvero non avevamo mai fatto sfuriate di fronte ai figli e, anche dopo il tradimento, le litigate le si faceva tra di noi.
> Ora ai 'grandi' importa poco, anche se la figlia è convinta, anzi, assolutamente certa, che farei bene a star lontano dalla mamma.
> Agli altri due direi che fa piacere. Ad uno in particolare, che devo confessare pensavo fosse quello cui fregasse meno, dichiaratamente molto.


Il punto erano le aspettative tue rispetto alla terapia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> boh no, incazzato no, faorse un po deluso e magari 'rancoroso' per i capelli bianchi.
> 
> Per il resto, non ci eravamo lasciati male, in tanti anni davvero non avevamo mai fatto sfuriate di fronte ai figli e, anche dopo il tradimento, le litigate le si faceva tra di noi.
> Ora ai 'grandi' importa poco, anche se la figlia è convinta, anzi, assolutamente certa, che farei bene a star lontano dalla mamma.
> Agli altri due direi che fa piacere. Ad uno in particolare, che devo confessare pensavo fosse quello cui fregasse meno, dichiaratamente molto.


Forse i figli hanno capito che il vostro riavvicinamento non era dettato da un ritrovato sentimento, ma da altro.
Tutto sommato per loro le cose andavano meglio quando eravate  separati.
Deluso, perché pensavi in un ri affiatamento. Però dopo tanti anni di separazione e nessuna attrazione sessuale eravate solo ottimi amici. Difatti tua figlia ti consiglia di stare lontano dalla mamma. 
Loro hanno visto che non funzionava, tua moglie pure è andata in terapia, tu eri l'unico aggrappato ad un rapporto che non c'era più da tempo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Forse i figli hanno capito che il vostro riavvicinamento non era dettato da un ritrovato sentimento, ma da altro.
> Tutto sommato per loro le cose andavano meglio quando eravate  separati.
> Deluso, perché pensavi in un ri affiatamento. Però dopo tanti anni di separazione e nessuna attrazione sessuale eravate solo ottimi amici. Difatti tua figlia ti consiglia di stare lontano dalla mamma.
> Loro hanno visto che non funzionava, tua moglie pure è andata in terapia, tu eri l'unico aggrappato ad un rapporto che non c'era più da tempo


Però possiamo stare anni con una persona e non renderci conto che intende la relazione in un modo diverso da noi.
Ci diciamo “ti voglio tanto bene “ oppure “ti amo” e intendiamo cose diverse che nel concreto si manifestano in modo simile, ma in modo diverso nel profondo.
Quando ho scoperto il tradimento ho esplicitato a parole come intendessi io il legame matrimoniale e la famiglia (non chiedetemelo perché non ne ho voglia) e lui mi disse che “quella roba lì non l’avevo capita”. Ecco ci si rende conto che ci si era fraintesi quando il rapporto crolla.
Sarò proprio tonta, ma ho capito da poco, ad esempio, che gli altri non sempre vedono o capiscono ciò che vedo e capisco io di un film, ma anche di un paesaggio o di una passeggiata.
Ci sono film (non andiamo sul complicato con i messaggi non percepiti della comunicazione pubblicitaria o generalmente televisiva o Instagram che creano modi di pensare) che mi sembra che dicano cose evidenti, ma poi scopro che gli altri hanno capito altro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però possiamo stare anni con una persona e non renderci conto che intende la relazione in un modo diverso da noi.
> Ci diciamo “ti voglio tanto bene “ oppure “ti amo” e intendiamo cose diverse che nel concreto si manifestano in modo simile, ma in modo diverso nel profondo.
> Quando ho scoperto il tradimento ho esplicitato a parole come intendessi io il legame matrimoniale e la famiglia (non chiedetemelo perché non ne ho voglia) e lui mi disse che “quella roba lì non l’avevo capita”. Ecco ci si rende conto che ci si era fraintesi quando il rapporto crolla.
> Sarò proprio tonta, ma ho capito da poco, ad esempio, che gli altri non sempre vedono o capiscono ciò che vedo e capisco io di un film, ma anche di un paesaggio o di una passeggiata.
> Ci sono film (non andiamo sul complicato con i messaggi non percepiti della comunicazione pubblicitaria o generalmente televisiva o Instagram che creano modi di pensare) che mi sembra che dicano cose evidenti, ma poi scopro che gli altri hanno capito altro.


Si ma pazzesco era già andato via di casa, rientrato dopo 5 anni e niente sesso. 
Forse è da chiedersi se lei lo rivoleva o non se l:è sentito di rifiutare per l'affetto che provava. 
Se non ricordo male alla ex moglie andava bene che lui facesse sesso con altre


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si ma pazzesco era già andato via di casa, rientrato dopo 5 anni e niente sesso.
> Forse è da chiedersi se lei lo rivoleva o non se l:è sentito di rifiutare per l'affetto che provava.
> Se non ricordo male alla ex moglie andava bene che lui facesse sesso con altre


Ricordi tutto bene.
Credo che sia andata in terapia per capire questo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricordi tutto bene.
> Credo che sia andata in terapia per capire questo.


E ha capito che non era più il caso di stare insieme


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E ha capito che non era più il caso di stare insieme


Non lo so. Non l’ho capito da ciò che ha scritto Pazzesco.


----------



## Pazzesco (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto erano le aspettative tue rispetto alla terapia.


la mia aspettativa era di fare terapia di coppia, ma lei ha preferito iniziare da sola

mia aspettativa su di lei post terapia sarebbe certamente di avere una relazione normale, completa


----------



## Pazzesco (3 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non l’ho capito da ciò che ha scritto Pazzesco.


visto che nel paragrafo che segue ci sarebbero stati un po' di pronomi, ecco che, per disambiguazione, M sta per la mi ex-moglie, attuale convivente (o tale fino a pochi gg fa...)

La psicologa ha raccomandato a M di stare lontano l'una dall'altro per qualche mese (min. 3) in modo che M possa capire cosa vuole
Non ne abbiamo parlato più di tanto sulle motivazioni (la psicologa ha consigliato ad M di non riferire a me cosa loro si dicono) ma immagino sia venuto fuori che M preferirebbe che io avessi rapporti con altre piuttosto che con M.

Quindi attualmente siamo in due case diverse


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> visto che nel paragrafo che segue ci sarebbero stati un po' di pronomi, ecco che, per disambiguazione, M sta per la mi ex-moglie, attuale convivente (o tale fino a pochi gg fa...)
> 
> La psicologa ha raccomandato a M di stare lontano l'una dall'altro per qualche mese (min. 3) in modo che M possa capire cosa vuole
> Non ne abbiamo parlato più di tanto sulle motivazioni (la psicologa ha consigliato ad M di non riferire a me cosa loro si dicono) ma immagino sia venuto fuori che M preferirebbe che io avessi rapporti con altre piuttosto che con M.
> ...


Mi sembra il minimo che lei chiarisca a se stessa cosa vuole.
La distanza mi pare indispensabile.


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra il minimo che lei chiarisca a se stessa cosa vuole.
> La distanza mi pare indispensabile.


Nel cuore della notte sento entrare qualcuno. Pensavo fosse uno dei figli scelleratamente in ritardo invece è lei.
Si infila nel letto e mi dice "ho bisogno di coccole". Dormiamo abbracciati.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Nel cuore della notte sento entrare qualcuno. Pensavo fosse uno dei figli scelleratamente in ritardo invece è lei.
> Si infila nel letto e mi dice "ho bisogno di coccole". Dormiamo abbracciati.


e tu? spiegami cosa ha i fatto


----------



## patroclo (4 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Nel cuore della notte sento entrare qualcuno. Pensavo fosse uno dei figli scelleratamente in ritardo invece è lei.
> Si infila nel letto e mi dice "ho bisogno di coccole". Dormiamo abbracciati.


ho un attacco di misoginina


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e tu? spiegami cosa ha i fatto


cosa dovevo fare?
Ricordarle che la sua psicologa non era d'accordo e magari organizzare una chiamata a tre alle tre passate di notte?
Rispedirla a casa sua adducendo un'emicrania?

Ci siamo messi a nanna abbracciati


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> cosa dovevo fare?
> Ricordarle che la sua psicologa non era d'accordo e magari organizzare una chiamata a tre alle tre passate di notte?
> Rispedirla a casa sua adducendo un'emicrania?
> 
> Ci siamo messi a nanna abbracciati


Rispedirla a casa ricordandole che è lei che deve capire cosa desidera per se stessa e che è scorretto da parte sua usarti come teddy bear alimentando aspettative a cui non sa se è in grado o no di rispondere con chiarezza (con un sì o con un no o con proposte alternative sostenibili per entrambi)

Per esempio.


----------



## Pazzesco (4 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Rispedirla a casa ricordandole che è lei che deve capire cosa desidera per se stessa e che è scorretto da parte sua usarti come teddy bear alimentando aspettative a cui non sa se è in grado o no di rispondere con chiarezza (con un sì o con un no o con proposte alternative sostenibili per entrambi)
> 
> Per esempio.


ma era una notte buia e tempestosa, sarebbe stato poco 'cavalleresco'
sarei potuto andare a dormire sul divano, quello si...


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ma era una notte buia e tempestosa, sarebbe stato poco 'cavalleresco'
> sarei potuto andare a dormire sul divano, quello si...


Poco cavalleresco parlar chiaro???

E' una donna adulta, non una disabile. 

O sbaglio?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> cosa dovevo fare?
> Ricordarle che la sua psicologa non era d'accordo e magari organizzare una chiamata a tre alle tre passate di notte?
> Rispedirla a casa sua adducendo un'emicrania?
> 
> Ci siamo messi a nanna abbracciati


Ti ha risposto ipazia. 
Se deve chiarirsi le idee, la devi tenere lontana


----------



## Pazzesco (9 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Poco cavalleresco parlar chiaro???
> 
> E' una donna adulta, non una disabile.
> 
> O sbaglio?


si, parlar chiaro è giusto, cacciarla no
come dicevo poteva esser meglio accoglierla e dormire separati


----------



## Pazzesco (9 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti ha risposto ipazia.
> Se deve chiarirsi le idee, la devi tenere lontana


si, siamo solo ai contatti telefonici, limitandoci a quelli necessari


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si, siamo solo ai contatti telefonici, limitandoci a quelli necessari


Ho provato a leggere indietro, ma mi ci vorrebbe una vita.

Se non ho capito male, hai scoperto messaggi di tua moglie che ha confessato nel 2015.

Inizialmente sei andato via, ma poi sei tornato a casa.

Poi avete divorziato, ma siete conviventi, e da non molto lei ha deciso di fare terapia da sola.

Dei tre figli, alla più grande non importa (almeno apparentemente) se tornate insieme, mentre al più piccolo che sembrava il Bart Simpson della famiglia, farebbe più piacere.

Riuscivate a non litigare davanti ai figli, ma solo fino ad un certo punto? 

Ho riassunto in maniera corretta?


----------



## Pazzesco (9 Ottobre 2022)

Ci stiamo rifrequentando da diversi mesi.
In effetti i figli sono 4. La figlia pensa che sarebbe un errore, secondo lei la mamma ha rovinato tutto e Il terzo, che è un po' irrequieto, è felice come una pasqua quando ci vede insieme.

Non abbiamo MAI litigato davanti ai figli, grazie al cielo nemmeno nei momenti peggiori. Neppure mai l'ho accusata di nulla, con i figli presenti.
Ha raccontato qualcosa lei ai maggiori prima e gli altri poi.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ci stiamo rifrequentando da diversi mesi.
> In effetti i figli sono 4. La figlia pensa che sarebbe un errore, secondo lei la mamma ha rovinato tutto e Il terzo, che è un po' irrequieto, è felice come una pasqua quando ci vede insieme.
> 
> Non abbiamo MAI litigato davanti ai figli, grazie al cielo nemmeno nei momenti peggiori. Neppure mai l'ho accusata di nulla, con i figli presenti.
> Ha raccontato qualcosa lei ai maggiori prima e gli altri poi.


Ho capito.

Invece tra me e mia moglie ce ne sono stati di litigi, ma posso dire che era tutta colpa di mia moglie che la piccola li sentisse.

Io gli dicevo sempre (andiamo fuori, andiamo via che sente), ma lei partiva e se ne fregava.

Devo dire che mia figlia lo ha capito, ed ha interpretato che è colpa sua, ma che poi anche io rispondo incavolato.

Va anche detto che da un pô quasi non litighiamo piú, e non cosî fortemente, per i tanti motivi che ho spiegato.

Comunque mai mi soni permesso di appellare mia moglie troia o simili, e come nel tuo caso, i figli apprezzano.

Ho invece un conoscente tradito, che chiamava troia la sua ex moglie ad ogni sospiro, ma cosî facendo i figli hanno finito per stare dalla parte della madre, che avrà anche tradito, ma non puoi mica dire "tua mamma è una troia, è questo, è quello". Uno racconta i fatti, e sono loro a dover decidere.

Ovviamente mia figlia non sa nulla di quel che so e di quel che sospetto. Nè mai lo saprá da me, se non è proprio necessario (ma non vedo perchè dovrebbe esserlo).

Ps: Ho trovato il post per caso, perché non c'era un quote o un reply


----------



## Pazzesco (12 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ps: Ho trovato il post per caso, perché non c'era un quote o un reply


si scusa, l'età...


----------



## ipazia (12 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> si, parlar chiaro è giusto, cacciarla no
> come dicevo poteva esser meglio accoglierla e dormire separati


Non l'avresti cacciata.

Le avresti semplicemente ricordato che quello che stava(te) facendo aveva un senso per entrambi. 

E che impegnarsi per migliorare innanzitutto la Sua qualità della vita è un impegno che riguarda lei ma anche te. 
Perchè più la sua qualità della vita migliora più può offrirtela in relazione quella qualità di vita. 

Dormire separati sarebbe stata una mediazione. 

Ma probabilmente sei anche tu non convinto del percorso che ha intrapreso e quindi non la sai sostenere.


----------



## Tachidoz (12 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non l'avresti cacciata.
> 
> Le avresti semplicemente ricordato che quello che stava(te) facendo aveva un senso per entrambi.
> 
> ...


Quando capisco quello che scrivi mi trovi estremamente d'accordo, spero lo sia pure Pazzesco...


----------



## ipazia (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Quando capisco quello che scrivi mi trovi estremamente d'accordo, spero lo sia pure Pazzesco...




È difficilissimo uscire dallo schema per cui sostenere viene sovrapposto a compatire...(che poi, se si va a vedere l'etimo di com-patire...ma vabbè)

Non so se pazzesco sarà d'accordo con me prima di uscire dallo schema.

Purtroppo, se non esce dallo schema, non riuscirà a sostenere e soprattutto avvicinarsi davvero (non semplicemente con la vicinanza fisica) a sua moglie.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (12 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> 
> Invece tra me e mia moglie ce ne sono stati di litigi, ma posso dire che era tutta colpa di mia moglie che la piccola li sentisse.
> 
> ...


Scusami io non capisco una cosa: ma tu tua moglie l'hai scoperta così dopo il matrimonio o hai avuto qualche avvisaglia prima? 
Perché io non ci credo che la gente cambia di punto in bianco, soprattutto chi ha certi atteggiamenti magari ambigui. Vada per la sbandata extraconiugale, che può portare a dei cambiamenti. Ma le persone ambigue lo sono sempre a prescindere dalle vicenda "extra"


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Scusami io non capisco una cosa: ma tu tua moglie l'hai scoperta così dopo il matrimonio o hai avuto qualche avvisaglia prima?
> Perché io non ci credo che la gente cambia di punto in bianco, soprattutto chi ha certi atteggiamenti magari ambigui. Vada per la sbandata extraconiugale, che può portare a dei cambiamenti. Ma le persone ambigue lo sono sempre a prescindere dalle vicenda "extra"


Si, delle avvisaglie c'erano, ma non ci ho capito un cazzo.

Ora mi sarebbe chiarissimo, infatti anche per come descrivo qua quelle cose, non era ciò che pensavo allora, preso troppo a pensare di essere io a dover sempre capire, a non riuscire ad arrivarci. Ho avuto dei genitori che purtroppo, in quanto ad autostima, sia me che mio fratello, ci han fatto credere che anche cose normalissime, fossero troppo per noi (sto semplificando eh).

Io pensavo non avrei potuto aspirare a meglio...e ti dico che per certi aspetti sono tutt'ora soddisfatto...per altri, come dice lei stessa"sapevi benissimo a cosa andavi in contro sposandomi"(vero al 70%).

Ho semplificato il tutto per non metterci 2 ore a spiegare i dettagli


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

@Gennaro73 esiste il divorzio


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Gennaro73 esiste il divorzio


Non vuole divorziare perché ora la usa per altro ,non ci perde più tempo per capire il suo comportamento l'importante che sia figlia stia bene e si scopi


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non vuole divorziare perché ora la usa per altro ,non ci perde più tempo per capire il suo comportamento l'importante che sia figlia stia bene e si scopi


e allora che la smetta di lamentarsi se l'unico motivo per cui sta con la moglie è per avere sesso sicuro e gratis


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e allora che la smetta di lamentarsi se l'unico motivo per cui sta con la moglie è per avere sesso sicuro e gratis


Principalmente, ne ha accennato parlando dei genitori, Gennaro ha una capacità di approfondire pari a 0.
Continua a preoccuparsi di cose irrilevanti.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Si, delle avvisaglie c'erano, ma non ci ho capito un cazzo.
> 
> Ora mi sarebbe chiarissimo, infatti anche per come descrivo qua quelle cose, non era ciò che pensavo allora, preso troppo a pensare di essere io a dover sempre capire, a non riuscire ad arrivarci. Ho avuto dei genitori che purtroppo, in quanto ad autostima, sia me che mio fratello, ci han fatto credere che anche cose normalissime, fossero troppo per noi (sto semplificando eh).
> 
> ...


Questo spiega molte cose. Secondo me è come ho detto io. Eri accecato dalla Fi*a. La famosa scopata fissa! Lei ti ha preso con il sesso, sapendo che era il tuo punto debole. Tu hai la scopata fissa, lei ha l'uomo fisso. Come detto prima, per lei il tradimento (tuo o suo) non è un problema, è l'abbandono! Prova a farti vedere più distaccato, cerca amicizie e hobbies. Fatti vedere più entusiasta per queste "nuove" situazioni. E scopala un pò meno. Vedi un pò che succede. Se mostri meno interesse per il sesso forse lei si sforzerà per trovare altro per poter mantenere potere di controllo su di te. Se ti chiede spiegazioni cerca di essere vago. Facci sapere


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

belle queste tattiche...  quanto amore in questi matrimoni


----------



## ivanl (13 Ottobre 2022)

prendi una donna, trattala male...


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> prendi una donna, trattala male...


la canzone dice proprio che le tattiche sono una cagata eh... poi certo, ferradini canta "basta essere quello che sei" se sei un coglione ovvio che le cose cambino


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> la canzone dice proprio che le tattiche sono una cagata eh... poi certo, ferradini canta "basta essere quello che sei" se sei un coglione ovvio che le cose cambino


Io non ho mai capito le tattiche in amore...se una cosa funziona va bene, altrimenti meglio chiudere...se deve diventare un lavoro anche no....


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai capito le tattiche in amore...se una cosa funziona va bene, altrimenti meglio chiudere...se deve diventare un lavoro anche no....


quando si parla di tattiche non si parla mai di amore 
le tattiche servono a intortare il/la malcapitato/a di turno per ottenere qualcosa


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando si parla di tattiche non si parla mai di amore
> le tattiche servono a intortare il/la malcapitato/a di turno per ottenere qualcosa


mi ricordi il film con will smith Hitch


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi ricordi il film con will smith Hitch


io?


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai capito le tattiche in amore...se una cosa funziona va bene, altrimenti meglio chiudere...se deve diventare un lavoro anche no....


Diciamo che i rapporti vanno curati e ci si deve investire anche studiando comportamenti che non nuocciono alla coppia. 
Perche va bene che l’amore viene da se, ma richiede cura, come fosse un giardino (e non un bosco).
Perche se non ci si prende cura del rapporto, piano piano ci sinritrova estranei e con più niente da dirsi. 
E quando figli escono di casa, cala il gelo.
Tattiche che tengono vivo il rapporto sono assolutamente necessario se non si vuole lasciarlo appassire.
Stare insieme senza litigare non è coppia, quantomeno non dal mio punto di vista. 
Gli altri se la vivono come meglio credono.


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diciamo che i rapporti vanno curati e ci si deve investire anche studiando comportamenti che non nuocciono alla coppia.
> Perche va bene che l’amore viene da se, ma richiede cura, come fosse un giardino (e non un bosco).
> Perche se non ci si prende cura del rapporto, piano piano ci sinritrova estranei e con più niente da dirsi.
> E quando figli escono di casa, cala il gelo.
> ...


tutto è partito da un post dove era stato scritto "evitala, non scoparla, vedi cosa fa"
non mi sembra che indichino né amore né voglia di tenere il rapporto vivo
che l'amore  vada curato è vero, ma è una cura condivisa, no che io faccio la tattichina per vedere come reagisci
perché rischi pure di venir mandato a cagare


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diciamo che i rapporti vanno curati e ci si deve investire anche studiando comportamenti che non nuocciono alla coppia.
> Perche va bene che l’amore viene da se, ma richiede cura, come fosse un giardino (e non un bosco).
> Perche se non ci si prende cura del rapporto, piano piano ci sinritrova estranei e con più niente da dirsi.
> E quando figli escono di casa, cala il gelo.
> ...


Cosa c’entra la cura con le tattiche?


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diciamo che i rapporti vanno curati e ci si deve investire anche studiando comportamenti che non nuocciono alla coppia.
> Perche va bene che l’amore viene da se, ma richiede cura, come fosse un giardino (e non un bosco).
> Perche se non ci si prende cura del rapporto, piano piano ci sinritrova estranei e con più niente da dirsi.
> E quando figli escono di casa, cala il gelo.
> ...


hai perfettamente ragione e la penso come te....i rapporti vanno molto curati e non dobbiamo cadere nell'errore del dare per scontato la persona che si ha accanto...a me non piacciono i giochini del tipo io scappo per farmi rincorrere...se vedo in te delle cose che non mi fanno stare tranquilla preferisco parlartene apertamente ed affrontare la cosa insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diciamo che i rapporti vanno curati e ci si deve investire anche studiando comportamenti che non nuocciono alla coppia.
> Perche va bene che l’amore viene da se, ma richiede cura, come fosse un giardino (e non un bosco).
> Perche se non ci si prende cura del rapporto, piano piano ci sinritrova estranei e con più niente da dirsi.
> E quando figli escono di casa, cala il gelo.
> ...


Litigare è scontrarsi per prevalere, discutere è mettere in comune i pensieri per una comprensione migliore.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Litigare è scontrarsi per prevalere, discutere è mettere in comune i pensieri per una comprensione migliore.


Sono anni che non litighiamo. Non mi ricordo nemmeno più quando è stata l’ultima volta. Serve a nulla.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione e la penso come te....i rapporti vanno molto curati e non dobbiamo cadere nell'errore del dare per scontato la persona che si ha accanto...a me non piacciono i giochini del tipo io scappo per farmi rincorrere...se vedo in te delle cose che non mi fanno stare tranquilla preferisco parlartene apertamente ed affrontare la cosa insieme.


Con me se scappi ti apro la porta e ti aiuto ad andare fuori dai coglioni.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa c’entra la cura con le tattiche?


la persona a cui ho risposto ha capito. È sufficiente.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tutto è partito da un post dove era stato scritto "evitala, non scoparla, vedi cosa fa"
> non mi sembra che indichino né amore né voglia di tenere il rapporto vivo
> che l'amore  vada curato è vero, ma è una cura condivisa, no che io faccio la tattichina per vedere come reagisci
> perché rischi pure di venir mandato a cagare


La cura è una delle tattiche per far andar bene le cose.
Diciamo che ci sono tattiche utili a stare bene e tattiche utili a venire sfanculati.


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Con me se scappi ti apro la porta e ti aiuto ad andare fuori dai coglioni.


anche con me... sarebbe bellissimo tra noi....ci troveremmo a correre  da soli come deficienti


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> anche con me... sarebbe bellissimo tra noi....ci troveremmo a correre  da soli come deficienti


E non esisterebbero porte in casa nostra, tanto sarebbero sempre aperte. E non avremmo nemmeno difficoltà a passarci sotto!


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E non esisterebbero porte in casa nostra, tanto sarebbero sempre aperte. E non avremmo nemmeno difficoltà a passarci sotto!


open space


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> open space


Tranne il bagno…


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tranne il bagno…


e si....va bene confidenza ma vederci mentre siamo sul water meglio di no


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> La cura è una delle tattiche per far andar bene le cose.
> Diciamo che ci sono tattiche utili a stare bene e tattiche utili a venire sfanculati.


eh no, la tattica è uno schema prestabilito che si pensa vada bene sempre, quando ogni situazione va valutata singolarmente e poi ci si muove di conseguenza, ma all'unisono


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh no, la tattica è uno schema prestabilito che si pensa vada bene sempre, quando ogni situazione va valutata singolarmente e poi ci si muove di conseguenza, ma all'unisono


Certo hai ragione tu come sempre.


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Certo hai ragione tu come sempre.


cos'è? una tattica?


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cos'è? una tattica?


definizione di tattica da Wikipedia:
Una *tattica* è un metodo utilizzato per conseguire degli obiettivi. Concettualmente si può parlare di tattica in vari campi: nella guerra (la tattica militare o, in mare, la tattica navale), in un duello, ma anche in economia, nel commercio, nello sport (ad esempio la tattica negli scacchi), nelle attività ludiche e in una grande varietà di altri campi, come ad esempio la negoziazione. Può rientrare nell'ambito di una strategia.

la cosa che scrivi tu sul vada bene sempre non l’ho trovata.


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> definizione di tattica da Wikipedia:
> Una *tattica* è un metodo utilizzato per conseguire degli obiettivi. Concettualmente si può parlare di tattica in vari campi: nella guerra (la tattica militare o, in mare, la tattica navale), in un duello, ma anche in economia, nel commercio, nello sport (ad esempio la tattica negli scacchi), nelle attività ludiche e in una grande varietà di altri campi, come ad esempio la negoziazione. Può rientrare nell'ambito di una strategia.


se tu nel tuo matrimonio attui tattiche (di guerra, militari, navali), duelli, negoziazioni o strategie
libero di farlo
personalmente preferisco la spontaneità


ps da notare come la tua definizione non parli di tattiche in ambiti personali, amorosi o amicali


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

@Pincopallino  io ho scritto che la tattica si pensa che vada sempre bene (un po' come nel calcio quando sacchi sosteneva che fosse lo schema vincente e non la squadra)
parlavamo di relazioni, nel caso specifico di un matrimonio
se poi vuoi andare a cercare cose non attinenti a quello di cui si parla
fallo pure
sono per la libertà
però non mettermi in bocca (o nelle dita) cose che non ho detto ( o scritto)


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se tu nel tuo matrimonio attui tattiche (di guerra, militari, navali), duelli, negoziazioni o strategie
> libero di farlo
> personalmente preferisco la spontaneità
> ps da notare come la tua definizione non parli di tattiche in ambiti personali, amorosi o amicali


non è la mia definizione ma quella che ho trovato su Wikipedia.
parla di attività ludiche.
l’amore non è ludico? Io mi devo divertire in coppia, te no?


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Pincopallino  io ho scritto che la tattica si pensa che vada sempre bene (un po' come nel calcio quando sacchi sosteneva che fosse lo schema vincente e non la squadra)
> parlavamo di relazioni, nel caso specifico di un matrimonio
> se poi vuoi andare a cercare cose non attinenti a quello di cui si parla
> fallo pure
> ...


O le hai scritte te certe frasi, mica io.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io?


no quello che dicevi, ma non avevo tempo per specificare

Però......volendo.......con tutta la gente che conosci e i cazzi altrui che sai potresti


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai capito le tattiche in amore...se una cosa funziona va bene, altrimenti meglio chiudere...se deve diventare un lavoro anche no....


Sono d'accordo, pero Gennaro ha detto che questi dubbi li ha avuto sin dal principio, e la moglie a posteriori li ha confermati. Quindi non doveva sposarsela proprio! E sono d'accordo sul fatto di chiudere, però se non vuole chiudere quali alternative ha?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tutto è partito da un post dove era stato scritto "evitala, non scoparla, vedi cosa fa"
> non mi sembra che indichino né amore né voglia di tenere il rapporto vivo
> che l'amore  vada curato è vero, ma è una cura condivisa, no che io faccio la tattichina per vedere come reagisci
> perché rischi pure di venir mandato a cagare


Dove ho scritto evitala???


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, pero Gennaro ha detto che questi dubbi li ha avuto sin dal principio, e la moglie a posteriori li ha confermati. Quindi non doveva sposarsela proprio! E sono d'accordo sul fatto di chiudere, però se non vuole chiudere quali alternative ha?


Io penso che se uno/a arriva a sposare qualcuno è perché quella persona sul momento è la cosa che sta cercando...poi magari con il tempo quelle caratteristiche che potevano attrarre possono anche diventare problematiche da gestire...e li uno/a dovrà prendere delle decisioni.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione e la penso come te....i rapporti vanno molto curati e non dobbiamo cadere nell'errore del dare per scontato la persona che si ha accanto...a me non piacciono i giochini del tipo io scappo per farmi rincorrere...se vedo in te delle cose che non mi fanno stare tranquilla preferisco parlartene apertamente ed affrontare la cosa insieme.


Esatto, vedo che alla fine chi non stravolge i post degli altri capisce. Premetto che io non sono d'accordo con l'uso delle tattiche, però mi rendo conto che ogni situazione è diversa. 
A chi dice sono contrario all'uso delle tattiche: ma voi stareste mai con una persona che dice, va bene se mi tradisci basta se che non mi lasci! Perché se io ti tradisco non ti lascerei mai!
Una persona così, la sposereste! 
Magari qualcuno legge attentamente quello che scrivo! Io una così non l'avrei sposata, ho chiesto a Gennaro se ha avuto avvisaglie prima del matrimonio che questa donna era "un po' particolare"


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e allora che la smetta di lamentarsi se l'unico motivo per cui sta con la moglie è per avere sesso sicuro e gratis


Difatti disse anzi scrisse che orala calcola così,ma pur sempre sua moglie ,l'astio o il pensare al suo matrimonio non è che si dimentica,che dici?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo, pero Gennaro ha detto che questi dubbi li ha avuto sin dal principio, e la moglie a posteriori li ha confermati. Quindi non doveva sposarsela proprio! E sono d'accordo sul fatto di chiudere, però se non vuole chiudere quali alternative ha?


la tattica non regge a lungo andare , se non si ha carattere e determinazione. Quindi a mio avviso Gennaro non ci riuscirà proprio, è lei che tira le fila.
Deve eventualmente trovare un equilibrio che riesce a mantenere nel tempo e che lo faccia stare male il meno possibile


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> non è la mia definizione ma quella che ho trovato su Wikipedia.
> parla di attività ludiche.
> l’amore non è ludico? Io mi devo divertire in coppia, te no?


a me l'hanno contestata wikipedia
le attività ludiche a casa mia sono: nascondino, mosca cieca, monopoli, risiko, ecc...



Pincopallino ha detto:


> O le hai scritte te certe frasi, mica io.


e allora rileggile che non hai capito cosa ho scritto
poi se per te in una relazione ci vogliono tattiche
fallo
cazzi tuoi




Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no quello che dicevi, ma non avevo tempo per specificare
> 
> Però......volendo.......con tutta la gente che conosci e i cazzi altrui che sai potresti


ma figurati se mi sbatto    io sono pigra
mi è già venuta a noia rispondere a pinco, fai te 



ologramma ha detto:


> Difatti disse anzi scrisse che orala calcola così,ma pur sempre sua moglie ,l'astio o il pensare al suo matrimonio non è che si dimentica,che dici?


dico che non ho capito


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Esatto, vedo che alla fine chi non stravolge i post degli altri capisce. Premetto che io non sono d'accordo con l'uso delle tattiche, però mi rendo conto che ogni situazione è diversa.
> A chi dice sono contrario all'uso delle tattiche: ma voi stareste mai con una persona che dice, va bene se mi tradisci basta se che non mi lasci! Perché se io ti tradisco non ti lascerei mai!
> Una persona così, la sposereste!
> Magari qualcuno legge attentamente quello che scrivo! Io una così non l'avrei sposata, ho chiesto a Gennaro se ha avuto avvisaglie prima del matrimonio che questa donna era "un po' particolare"


io penso che ogni persona è un mondo a se e la stessa persona in base alle situazioni in cui può trovarsi mostra diversi lati del proprio carattere...è difficile dare consigli quando parliamo di sentimenti...non ci sono regole fisse e spesso si sceglie sul momento e d'istinto...è facile dal di fuori capire quando una persona sbaglia, più difficile è quando la persona che sta sbagliando è quella a cui vuoi bene e a cui tieni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma figurati se mi sbatto    io sono pigra
> mi è già venuta a noia rispondere a pinco, fai te


ma quella non è noia, se qualcuno vuol farti dire cose che non pensi


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto evitala???





Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Esatto, vedo che alla fine chi non stravolge i post degli altri capisce. Premetto che io non sono d'accordo con l'uso delle tattiche, però mi rendo conto che ogni situazione è diversa.
> A chi dice sono contrario all'uso delle tattiche: ma voi stareste mai con una persona che dice, va bene se mi tradisci basta se che non mi lasci! Perché se io ti tradisco non ti lascerei mai!
> Una persona così, la sposereste!
> Magari qualcuno legge attentamente quello che scrivo! Io una così non l'avrei sposata, ho chiesto a Gennaro se ha avuto avvisaglie prima del matrimonio che questa donna era "un po' particolare"





Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Questo spiega molte cose. Secondo me è come ho detto io. Eri accecato dalla Fi*a. La famosa scopata fissa! Lei ti ha preso con il sesso, sapendo che era il tuo punto debole. Tu hai la scopata fissa, lei ha l'uomo fisso. Come detto prima, per lei il tradimento (tuo o suo) non è un problema, è l'abbandono! Prova a farti vedere più distaccato, cerca amicizie e hobbies. Fatti vedere più entusiasta per queste "nuove" situazioni. E scopala un pò meno. Vedi un pò che succede. Se mostri meno interesse per il sesso forse lei si sforzerà per trovare altro per poter mantenere potere di controllo su di te. Se ti chiede spiegazioni cerca di essere vago. Facci sapere


vedi di non rompere tanto anche te eh...
_Prova a farti vedere più distaccato, cerca amicizie e hobbies. Fatti vedere più entusiasta per queste "nuove" situazioni. E scopala un pò meno. Vedi un pò che succede_
sono cose che hai scritto tu
e sono minchiate
ma che  con gennaro possono andar anche bene eh
però non dire che uno non capisce
che uno che scrive pò invece che po' ha poco da insegnare
tra l'altro se capisci quello che leggi, io a gennaro ho scritto che si può anche separare, fermo restando che una persona simile io non l'avrei neanche sposata


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma quella non è noia, se qualcuno vuol farti dire cose che non pensi


mi viene proprio a noia rispondere per cercare di spiegare quello che dico
soprattutto perché lui fa apposta  a non capire
e io non ho voglia di fare giochini, m'importa una sega


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi viene proprio a noia rispondere per cercare di spiegare quello che dico
> soprattutto perché lui fa apposta  a non capire
> e io non ho voglia di fare giochini, m'importa una sega


Non è che faccio apposta a non capire, ma se scrivi cazzate mentre rispondo a Circe che invece ha compreso benissimo, mica è colpa mia. Nessuno ti obbliga ad intervenire per forza, ma se lo fai almeno stai in tema.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me l'hanno contestata wikipedia
> le attività ludiche a casa mia sono: nascondino, mosca cieca, monopoli, risiko, ecc...
> 
> 
> ...


io leggo quello che scrivi. se intendi altro, affar tuo. Lì c’è scritto che per te tattica è pensare che fare in un certo modo vada bene sempre e bla bla bla. definizione di tattica invece è altro.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diciamo che i rapporti vanno curati e ci si deve investire anche studiando comportamenti che non nuocciono alla coppia.
> Perche va bene che l’amore viene da se, ma richiede cura, come fosse un giardino (e non un bosco).
> Perche se non ci si prende cura del rapporto, piano piano ci sinritrova estranei e con più niente da dirsi.
> E quando figli escono di casa, cala il gelo.
> ...





Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sono anni che non litighiamo. Non mi ricordo nemmeno più quando è stata l’ultima volta. Serve a nulla.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Difatti sono anni. Mai detto di non avere litigato prima. Oggi siamo il risultato del costruito. Che naturalmente cambierà ancora. A cosa si deve la tua risposta?


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non è che faccio apposta a non capire, ma se scrivi cazzate mentre rispondo a Circe che invece ha compreso benissimo, mica è colpa mia. Nessuno ti obbliga ad intervenire per forza, ma se lo fai almeno stai in tema.


hai ragione



Pincopallino ha detto:


> io leggo quello che scrivi. se intendi altro, affar tuo. Lì c’è scritto che per te tattica è pensare che fare in un certo modo vada bene sempre e bla bla bla. definizione di tattica invece è altro.


hai ragione


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> hai ragione
> 
> 
> hai ragione


Eh lo so…


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh lo so…


hai ragione


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Difatti sono anni. Mai detto di non avere litigato prima. Oggi siamo il risultato del costruito. Che naturalmente cambierà ancora. A cosa si deve la tua risposta?


Ho riflettuto dopo che probabilmente ora non pensi di essere una coppia, almeno come intendevi prima.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto dopo che probabilmente ora non pensi di essere una coppia, almeno come intendevi prima.


Brava. Vedi che quando ti impegni ottieni risultati.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh lo so…


Però la mia mamma diceva sembra...

La ragione si dà solo ai matti o ai coglioni

Ogni volta che io do ragione a qualcuno...lo penso sempre ..

In fin dei conti...la mamma ha sempre ragione...


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Però la mia mamma diceva sembra...
> 
> La ragione si dà solo ai matti o ai coglioni
> 
> ...


Beh ma io sono entrambi, già si sa. 
Vedi che hai ragione?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh ma io sono entrambi, già si sa.
> Vedi che hai ragione?


Esattamente


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2022)

dico che non ho capito
[/QUOTE]
Ti devi rileggere la sua storia così capirai
Per omicron


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ti devi rileggere la sua storia così capirai
> Per omicron


No no
Non me ne può fregare di meno


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la tattica non regge a lungo andare , se non si ha carattere e determinazione. Quindi a mio avviso Gennaro non ci riuscirà proprio, è lei che tira le fila.
> Deve eventualmente trovare un equilibrio che riesce a mantenere nel tempo e che lo faccia stare male il meno possibile


Sono d'accordo anche con questo. La domanda che uno si deve porre, magari prima del matrimonio quando si intuisce qualcosa, è: ma io voglio davvero una storia come questa con una persona come questa?
Ci sono passato anche io, e la risposta che mi sono dato è stata: NO! Con sofferenza, ma ho accettato che lei non era quello che volevo (semplicemente perché non era quello che io pensavo fosse, ma solo perché me lo ha fatto credere all'inizio).
Trovare un equilibrio per Gennaro, significa cambiare il suo modo di vedere, e di conseguenza le aspettative, cosa che ad una certa età è davvero difficile.


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no
> Non me ne può fregare di meno


Se non ti frega un casso allora prendi per vero quello che si scrive e che scrive Gennaro ,la sua storia è particolare come sono particolari tutte le altre


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Se non ti frega un casso allora prendi per vero quello che si scrive e che scrive Gennaro ,la sua storia è particolare come sono particolari tutte le altre


Io ho scritto che non ho capito cosa scrivi tu


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ripeto la conosci la storia di Gennaro? Si o no


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cerca amicizie e hobbies. Fatti vedere più entusiasta per queste "nuove" situazioni


1) Mi sembra una cosa normale, avere interessi al di fuori della coppia è sano, non tutti lo fanno.


omicron ha detto:


> E scopala un pò meno


Se lei usa il sesso per tenerlo "aggrappato" le toglie qualche certezza, e quindi inizierà a interrogarsi di più sui bisogni di Gennaro (per il momento  sa che facendo sesso con lui soddisfa i suoi bisogni di marito).
ed infatti ho scritto: _*"  Se mostri meno interesse per il sesso forse lei si sforzerà per trovare altro per poter mantenere potere di controllo su di te"*_
Se è un rapporto dove lei è controllante, ed usa il sesso per controllare, dovrà "cercare di soddisfare altri bisogni di Gennaro" questo proprio per evitare il tanto temuto abbandono (come ha scritto Gennaro, che lui si innamori di un'altra e la lasci).



Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Se ti chiede spiegazioni cerca di essere vago


Se da spiegazioni su tutto, conferma il controllo di lei, che quindi non dovrà sforzarsi di comprendere i (nuovi) bisogni di Gennaro. L'essere vago *non riguarda eventuali flirt, tradimenti, tresche e cose varie,* ma lo *stile di vita, un pò più incentrato su se stesso, e non su di lei.*
Infatti come qualcuno ha scritto, molte volte le persone che si hanno accanto si danno per scontate.
Credo di aver scritto cose generalmente condivisibili. E' chiaro, un conto è dirle altro è farle.
Tentar non nuoce! Credo che lo status quo non soddisfi comunque Gennaro.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Però la mia mamma diceva sembra...
> 
> La ragione si dà solo ai matti o ai coglioni
> 
> ...


Avete ragione sia tu che tua madre! Uguali


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Avete ragione sia tu che tua madre! Uguali


Esattamente


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> 1) Mi sembra una cosa normale, avere interessi al di fuori della coppia è sano, non tutti lo fanno.
> 
> Se lei usa il sesso per tenerlo "aggrappato" le toglie qualche certezza, e quindi inizierà a interrogarsi di più sui bisogni di Gennaro (per il momento  sa che facendo sesso con lui soddisfa i suoi bisogni di marito).
> ed infatti ho scritto: _*"  Se mostri meno interesse per il sesso forse lei si sforzerà per trovare altro per poter mantenere potere di controllo su di te"*_
> ...


Il punto è che usare una strategia, al di là della possibilità che funzioni, aumenta la distanza intellettuale ed emotiva.
Quindi può anche funzionare (anche se io ne dubito) ma a svantaggio della coppia.


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è che usare una strategia, al di là della possibilità che funzioni, aumenta la distanza intellettuale ed emotiva.
> Quindi può anche funzionare (anche se io ne dubito) ma a svantaggio della coppia.


Ma no ha ragione lui


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ripeto la conosci la storia di Gennaro? Si o no


Il problema è che tu scrivi come parli e la metà dei tuoi post sono assolutamente incomprensibili 
Non c'entra nulla sapere o meno la storia


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu scrivi come parli e la metà dei tuoi post sono assolutamente incomprensibili
> Non c'entra nulla sapere o meno la storia


Oggi ...mi sembri leggermente....sopra le righe...

Olo è sempre caruccio...


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oggi ...mi sembri leggermente....sopra le righe...
> 
> Olo è sempre caruccio...


Olo ha un brutto vizio, sa sempre e solo scrivere "va  a leggere" ma di quello che scrive lui non si capisce mai nulla, chiedi e neanche risponde ma continua imperterrito, alla fine la risposta la trova, io lascio perdere spesso ma alla lunga mi scoccio


----------



## CIRCE74 (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Olo ha un brutto vizio, sa sempre e solo scrivere "va  a leggere" ma di quello che scrive lui non si capisce mai nulla, chiedi e neanche risponde ma continua imperterrito, alla fine la risposta la trova, io lascio perdere spesso ma alla lunga mi scoccio


Olo non si merita queste risposte .. è una brava persona...dovresti anche imparare a portare rispetto alle persone più grandi di te


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Olo non si merita queste risposte .. è una brava persona...dovresti anche imparare a portare rispetto alle persone più grandi di te


Concordo e onestamente non è l unico che a volte non si capisce benissimo quando scrive...
Ma probabilmente oggi ti senti più maestrina del solito


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Però la mia mamma diceva sembra...
> 
> La ragione si dà solo ai matti o ai coglioni
> 
> ...


Tu non sbagli mai, di conseguenza.....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tu non sbagli mai, di conseguenza.....


....io ho sempre ragione....
L ho sempre detto...


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ....io ho sempre ragione....
> L ho sempre detto


Quindi cosa sei tra le due opzioni?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi cosa sei tra le due opzioni?


Dipende dalla giornata ..
Ma generalmente più matta...
Ho imparato ad essere meno...cogliona ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Dipende dalla giornata ..
> Ma generalmente più matta...
> Ho imparato ad essere meno...cogliona ..


Meno male, iniziavo a preoccuparmi


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Olo non si merita queste risposte .. è una brava persona...dovresti anche imparare a portare rispetto alle persone più grandi di te


Hai ragione


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Concordo e onestamente non è l unico che a volte non si capisce benissimo quando scrive...
> Ma probabilmente oggi ti senti più maestrina del solito


Hai ragione


----------



## ivanl (13 Ottobre 2022)

luna storta, oggi?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> luna storta, oggi?


Adesso darà ragione anche a te


----------



## ivanl (13 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Adesso darà ragione anche a te


io ho sempre ragione, a prescindere


----------



## omicron (13 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> luna storta, oggi?


Hai ragione


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Adesso darà ragione anche a te


Hai ragione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> io ho sempre ragione, a prescindere


Idem


----------



## Ulisse (13 Ottobre 2022)

è chiaro
la mancanza di certi thread usati come sfogatoio/scannatoio mediatico iniza a farsi sentire


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> è chiaro
> la mancanza di certi thread usati come sfogatoio/scannatoio mediatico iniza a farsi sentire


Interessante osservazione.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> è chiaro
> la mancanza di certi thread usati come sfogatoio/scannatoio mediatico iniza a farsi sentire


Potremmo creare la sezione Vomitorio.


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu scrivi come parli e la metà dei tuoi post sono assolutamente incomprensibili
> Non c'entra nulla sapere o meno la storia


Basta che me capisco da solo?


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu scrivi come parli e la metà dei tuoi post sono assolutamente incomprensibili
> Non c'entra nulla sapere o meno la storia


Va bè ti ho citato per chi ho risposto ,lassa sta non fa niente


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è che usare una strategia, al di là della possibilità che funzioni, aumenta la distanza intellettuale ed emotiva.
> Quindi può anche funzionare (anche se io ne dubito) ma a svantaggio della coppia.


Infatti nel commento che ho scritto sopra ho detto che sono d'accordo con questa visione. L'utilizzo di una strategia del genere può essere utile nel breve, diciamo per temporeggiare. Alla lunga è sfiancante. Però sai, quando sei esausto magari inizi ad interrogarti se è davvero quello che vuoi stare con una persona del genere (questo al di la dei tradimenti o non tradimenti). Cioè il bisogno di supporto emotivo e di comprensione da parte dell'altro prendono il posto di qualsiasi super scopata mega galattica (lo dico per Gennaro!)


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Infatti nel commento che ho scritto sopra ho detto che sono d'accordo con questa visione. L'utilizzo di una strategia del genere può essere utile nel breve, diciamo per temporeggiare. Alla lunga è sfiancante. Però sai, quando sei esausto magari inizi ad interrogarti se è davvero quello che vuoi stare con una persona del genere (questo al di la dei tradimenti o non tradimenti). Cioè il bisogno di supporto emotivo e di comprensione da parte dell'altro prendono il posto di qualsiasi super scopata mega galattica (lo dico per Gennaro!)


Io penso che ci siano coppie che si capiscono meno di come io capisca il mio vicino.
Come Gennaro o anche Jim. 
Con anche l’incapacità di dire i loro sentimenti.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che ci siano coppie che si capiscono meno di come io capisca il mio vicino.
> Come Gennaro o anche Jim.
> Con anche l’incapacità di dire i loro sentimenti.


Si però molte volte l'incomprensione nasce dal fatto che si hanno prospettive diverse, così come anche bagagli diversi. Ci sono coppie che si legano per affinità (condividono), altre che vanno ad incastro (compensano). Forse Gennaro e Jim rientrano in quest'ultima categoria.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Si però molte volte l'incomprensione nasce dal fatto che si hanno prospettive diverse, così come anche bagagli diversi. Ci sono coppie che si legano per affinità (condividono), altre che vanno ad incastro (compensano). Forse Gennaro e Jim rientrano in quest'ultima categoria.


In ogni caso poi bisogna parlare e capirsi.
Se no cosa si mette in comune, solo i genitali?


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Infatti nel commento che ho scritto sopra ho detto che sono d'accordo con questa visione. L'utilizzo di una strategia del genere può essere utile nel breve, diciamo per temporeggiare. Alla lunga è sfiancante. Però sai, quando sei esausto magari inizi ad interrogarti se è davvero quello che vuoi stare con una persona del genere (questo al di la dei tradimenti o non tradimenti). Cioè il bisogno di supporto emotivo e di comprensione da parte dell'altro prendono il posto di qualsiasi super scopata mega galattica (lo dico per Gennaro!)


E’ sfiancante se non porta a stare meglio. Al contrario se i risultati si vedono e sono solo positivi, ci si abitua a vivere diversamente qualcosa che e’ nato come strategia. Un po’ come con la dieta. All’inizio e’ strategia e richiede impegno, se poi si cominciano ricomincia a stare meglio, non là si considera nemmeno più dieta ed in più ci si può permettere anche qualche peccatuccio di gola.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E’ sfiancante se non porta a stare meglio. Al contrario se i risultati si vedono e sono solo positivi, ci si abitua a vivere diversamente qualcosa che e’ nato come strategia. Un po’ come con la dieta. All’inizio e’ strategia e richiede impegno, se poi si cominciano ricomincia a stare meglio, non là si considera nemmeno più dieta ed in più ci si può permettere anche qualche peccatuccio di gola.


Credo che per certi rapporti impostati come dici tu o si ha una predisposizione, o magari di ha un determinato bagaglio esperienziale. Ma se uno non ha queste caratteristiche, si alla fine molla, proprio perché sfiancato. Però ripeto, a me sembra strano che uno si accorge che il partner è così solo dopo tanti anni di matrimonio, a meno che il partner non sia proprio proprio diabolik. 
Spesso accade che: si chiude un occhio, poi si chiude un altro, e quando si riaprono ci si trova in una realtà che non piace.


----------



## Gennaro73 (13 Ottobre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non vuole divorziare perché ora la usa per altro ,non ci perde più tempo per capire il suo comportamento l'importante che sia figlia stia bene e si scopi


Piú o meno.




bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda che la mia risposta è stata data perché in un post che hai modificato avevi scritto una boiata bestiale ..
> Non ho risposto subito perché in sto giorni non avevo copertura internet e nel frattempo ho rimosso la castronata che avevi scritto...
> Poi sul fatto della simpatia .. chissà come minchia hai fatto a dedurlo...
> Sostengo comunque che uno sano non aprirebbe mai un post sul suo cazzo ..
> ...


Quindi tu non ricordi una cosa che definisci una boiata(ma di che parli poi), e dovrei ricordarmelo io, desumendolo da ciò che hai scritto? Magari hai preso fischi per fiaschi, ed ho modificato proprio perchè si fraintendeva. Questo nell'ipotesi per te migliore.

In quella peggiore, appena ti ho risposto che ero un tradito, e non un traditore (tu mi hai chiesto esplicitamente di ricordartelo), sei completamente cambiata. Ed è un fatto.

Molto strampalato questo tuo post, anche per il resto.

Ps: non hai capito nulla del tuo idolo (costruito a tavolino) vasco.



Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Questo spiega molte cose. Secondo me è come ho detto io. Eri accecato dalla Fi*a. La famosa scopata fissa! Lei ti ha preso con il sesso, sapendo che era il tuo punto debole. Tu hai la scopata fissa, lei ha l'uomo fisso. Come detto prima, per lei il tradimento (tuo o suo) non è un problema, è l'abbandono! Prova a farti vedere più distaccato, cerca amicizie e hobbies. Fatti vedere più entusiasta per queste "nuove" situazioni. E scopala un pò meno. Vedi un pò che succede. Se mostri meno interesse per il sesso forse lei si sforzerà per trovare altro per poter mantenere potere di controllo su di te. Se ti chiede spiegazioni cerca di essere vago. Facci sapere


Già fatto questo, e  pensava ci potesae essere un'altra, e cercava di farmi sentire in colpa.



ipazia ha detto:


> Per l'appunto...


Non ricordo bene, ma "per l'appunto" non mi pare ci stesse.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In ogni caso poi bisogna parlare e capirsi.
> Se no cosa si mette in comune, solo i genitali?


Due persone che appartengono a due mondi diversi possono parlarsi per ore, senza mai comunicarsi nulla. 
Non ti è mai capitato di parlare con qualcuno con cui magari sembrava di aver raggiunto un'intesa su determinati aspetti, e poi dopo un po' ci si ritrova al punto di partenza?


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Ottobre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> belle queste tattiche...  quanto amore in questi matrimoni


Hai ragione
Se penso che le famiglie potrebbero essere luoghi meravigliosi… invece diventano occasioni  di auto sabotaggio incredibili


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quindi tu non ricordi una cosa che definisci una boiata(ma di che parli poi), e dovrei ricordarmelo io, desumendolo da ciò che hai scritto? Magari hai preso fischi per fiaschi, ed ho modificato proprio perchè si fraintendeva. Questo nell'ipotesi per te migliore.
> 
> In quella peggiore, appena ti ho risposto che ero un tradito, e non un traditore (tu mi hai chiesto esplicitamente di ricordartelo), sei completamente cambiata. Ed è un fatto.
> 
> ...


Ascolta ..
Hai scritto una cagata e l hai modificata...
Poi posso starti sul.cazzo ...
Ma non mi rompere i coglioni ...
Sono stata 4 GG senza connettermi qua.. 
E io ho una vita qualche amico... chiunque che non sia il primo che mi sono trombata e sposata ..
Se tu hai dei dubbi sulla tua virilità...sulla tua circonferenza...o su che altro...
Sono problemi tuoi...


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Non ricordo bene, ma "per l'appunto" non mi pare ci stesse.


Non preoccuparti, va bene lo stesso. 

Non ci pensare.
Che si sa, il cazzo non vuole pensieri!


----------



## Ulisse (13 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che si sa, il cazzo non vuole pensieri!


Mai verità più vera fu mai detta.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Due persone che appartengono a due mondi diversi possono parlarsi per ore, senza mai comunicarsi nulla.
> Non ti è mai capitato di parlare con qualcuno con cui magari sembrava di aver raggiunto un'intesa su determinati aspetti, e poi dopo un po' ci si ritrova al punto di partenza?


Nel forum spesso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Due persone che appartengono a due mondi diversi possono parlarsi per ore, senza mai comunicarsi nulla.
> Non ti è mai capitato di parlare con qualcuno con cui magari sembrava di aver raggiunto un'intesa su determinati aspetti, e poi dopo un po' ci si ritrova al punto di partenza?


Se parli con me...

Dopo un po'...ti ritrovi al punto di partenza... più confuso che mai


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel forum spesso.


Fino a quando è sul forum è niente! Nella vita reale e relazioni strette può diventare un casino


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se parli con me...
> 
> Dopo un po'...ti ritrovi al punto di partenza... più confuso che mai


Si vede che con te bisogna fare ben altro che parlare!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Si vede che con te bisogna fare ben altro che parlare!


Ma io... purtroppo...parlo...
E ...sfanculo...a tempo zero


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Fino a quando è sul forum è niente! Nella vita reale e relazioni strette può diventare un casino


Non ho relazioni strette con chi non capisce.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma io... purtroppo...parlo...
> E ...sfanculo...a tempo zero


"hai ragione"


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho relazioni strette con chi non capisce.


Ci si può rendere conto che non ci si capisce anche dopo un pò di tempo. Dopo aver provato a capirsi. Magari si sono condivisi momenti intensi, e quindi la relazione è stretta


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Mai verità più vera fu mai detta.










Amen.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> "hai ragione"



Non mi viene in mente nulla di cattivo da rispondere...


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non mi viene in mente nulla di cattivo da rispondere...


E allora statti zitta che è meglio! Tu non sei fatta per parlare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> E allora statti zitta che è meglio! Tu non sei fatta per parlare


Guarda ..
Per me potresti anche andare a farti fottere da solo nel bosco...
Solo che manco da solo sapresti cosa fare...
Perché ti mancherebbe la materia da ambo le parti ..
Quindi buona vita...


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda ..
> Per me potresti anche andare a farti fottere da solo nel bosco...
> Solo che manco da solo sapresti cosa fare...
> Perché ti mancherebbe la materia da ambo le parti ..
> Quindi buona vita...


    
Semaforo rosso oggi?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Semaforo rosso oggi?


No semplicemente non sapresti cosa fare ..


----------



## Nonècomecredi (13 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No semplicemente non sapresti cosa fare ..


"hai ragione"


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2022)

Nonècomecredi ha detto:


> Credo che per certi rapporti impostati come dici tu o si ha una predisposizione, o magari di ha un determinato bagaglio esperienziale. Ma se uno non ha queste caratteristiche, si alla fine molla, proprio perché sfiancato. Però ripeto, a me sembra strano che uno si accorge che il partner è così solo dopo tanti anni di matrimonio, a meno che il partner non sia proprio proprio diabolik.
> Spesso accade che: si chiude un occhio, poi si chiude un altro, e quando si riaprono ci si trova in una realtà che non piace.


E magari non si è più nemmeno quelli che si era tanti anni prima. E cala il gelo.


----------



## Gennaro73 (16 Ottobre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ascolta ..
> Hai scritto una cagata e l hai modificata...
> Poi posso starti sul.cazzo ...
> Ma non mi rompere i coglioni ...
> ...


Io non ho nessun dubbio sulla mia virilità (forse intendevi sul mio membro),  e ti ripeto che sei ridicola a continuare a rompermi su qualcosa che non ricordi nemmeno cos'è. E poi, se tu stessa dici che l'ho modificata, che vuoi? È assurdo, ed il tuo nuovo cambio di atteggiamento nei miei confronti, combacia con quando ti ho risposto che ero uno tradito (perché ti ricordavi erroneamente che io fossi un traditore).

Se non ti ricordi cos'era a non piacerti, significa che era una cazzata anche per te, e stai inventando un pretesto per scocciarmi, ed il bello è che tu scrivi a me che ti romperei perche mi staresti sul cazzo.

Sul cazzo mi ci stai, é vero, ma per i motivi appena citati.

Ma poi che vuoi da me?

No  hai nemmemo un pó di spirito e leggerezza riguardo la fava?

Te ed un altro paio qua dentro siete pesanti, avete una pesantezza riguardo alla vita, che vedete tutta sotto una luce in scale di grigio. Tutto é lamentela e pesantezza.

Azzo vuoi? E che me ne frega se hai problemi di connessione? E che c'entra poi?
Allora ti rispondo che oggi ho cagato bene.

Stacce.



ipazia ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti, va bene lo stesso.
> 
> Non ci pensare.
> Che si sa, il cazzo non vuole pensieri!


Mi sembri disorientata (ah, tu stessa ne sei cosciente).


----------



## Pazzesco (16 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> È difficilissimo uscire dallo schema per cui sostenere viene sovrapposto a compatire...(che poi, se si va a vedere l'etimo di com-patire...ma vabbè)
> 
> Non so se pazzesco sarà d'accordo con me prima di uscire dallo schema.
> 
> Purtroppo, se non esce dallo schema, non riuscirà a sostenere e soprattutto avvicinarsi davvero (non semplicemente con la vicinanza fisica) a sua moglie.


Ammazza che casino, sto via qualche giorno e pare che Putin abbia hackerato più di qualche profilo.

Apprezzo il compatire (mi piace il latino) e il supportare. 
Ci si prova, per cui il distacco prosegue ed il silenzio radio è interrotto solo da brevi e necessarie comunicazioni di servizio.
Ma ma anche ho prenotato un breve viaggio per il prossimo ponte....Lei ancora non lo sa, per cui vediamo


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ammazza che casino, sto via qualche giorno e pare che Putin abbia hackerato più di qualche profilo.
> 
> Apprezzo il compatire (mi piace il latino) e il supportare.
> Ci si prova, per cui il distacco prosegue ed il silenzio radio è interrotto solo da brevi e necessarie comunicazioni di servizio.
> Ma ma anche ho prenotato un breve viaggio per il prossimo ponte....Lei ancora non lo sa, per cui vediamo


Ho idea che tu auspichi che lei si aggiusti.
Certamente la sua ambiguità da doppio legame (ti dice che non vuole tornare moglie e poi si infila nel letto) non fa che mantenere il rapporto in un ambito confuso.


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Ottobre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che ci siano coppie che si capiscono meno di come io capisca il mio vicino.


Ma io la capisco benissimo!
E pure lei !
È che evidentemente ci sono tratti dell'uno e dell'altra che non sappiamo/non vogliamo/non riusciamo a gestire...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Ottobre 2022)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma io la capisco benissimo!
> E pure lei !
> È che evidentemente ci sono tratti dell'uno e dell'altra che non sappiamo/non vogliamo/non riusciamo a gestire...


Sai che non sembra?


----------



## ipazia (18 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Ammazza che casino, sto via qualche giorno e pare che Putin abbia hackerato più di qualche profilo.
> 
> Apprezzo il compatire (mi piace il latino) e il supportare.
> Ci si prova, per cui *il distacco prosegue* ed il *silenzio radio* è interrotto solo da *brevi e necessarie comunicazioni di servizio*.
> Ma ma anche ho *prenotato *un breve *viaggio* per il prossimo ponte....Lei ancora non lo sa, per cui vediamo



Tu la vedi la contraddizione che leggo io da qui?   


Che profili sono stati hackerati???...


----------



## Pazzesco (19 Ottobre 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tu la vedi la contraddizione che leggo io da qui?
> 
> 
> Che profili sono stati hackerati???...



le comunicazioni non possono non esserci (e non sono mai cessate in tutti questi anni) dato che abbiamo figli non ancora indipendenti

il viaggio l'ho prenotato e lei manco lo sa 
potrei benissimo non dirglielo ed andare da solo, deciderò all'ultimo


----------



## ipazia (19 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> le comunicazioni non possono non esserci (e non sono mai cessate in tutti questi anni) dato che abbiamo figli non ancora indipendenti
> 
> il viaggio l'ho prenotato e lei manco lo sa
> potrei benissimo non dirglielo ed andare da solo, deciderò all'ultimo


La contraddizione io la vedo nella forma del pensiero, una forma che è sostanza in questo caso.

In uno stesso flusso sono compresenti *un pensiero* (*comunicazioni di servizio* - che è quello che viene consigliato in alcuni passaggi di terapia di coppia per permettere ad entrambi di ragionare ognuno riguardo se stesso spostando il focus dall'altro -) e* il suo contrario* (*prenoto un viaggio insieme*).

*Non importa, poi,* che quel viaggio lo facciate o meno. Che tu glielo dica o meno. Che lei accetti o meno nel caso tu lo proponga.

*Quel che importa* è la contraddizione nella struttura.


Ma se non la vedi tu....
E' la vostra relazione.

Se non siete pronti ad uscire dallo schema e dagli schemi che vi hanno portato dove siete adesso, semplicemente li ripeterete.
In forme diverse ma nella stessa sostanza.

C'è gente che vive tutta la vita così. E vivono.

La decisione è per il proprio benessere oppure no.
Ma è anche vero che un sacco di gente sta bene nel proprio malessere.

Ognuno sceglie per sè.
E risponde a sè.


----------

